# 4-5-max.6 mássalhangzós (szabálypontosítással



## terrateri (2011 November 30)

Ez a játék a "Sz_k_r_k_"-hoz képest nehezebb

Maximum 6 mássalhangzót tartalmazó szó mássalhangzóit adjunk meg,
a magánhangzók helyeinek megjelölése nélkül.
Kettős mássalhangzó (cs, ny, zs, stb.) egy betűnek számít.

A mássalhangzók a szóban elfoglalt helyüknek megfelelő sorrendben következnek
de minden mássalhangzó között 1 szóközt ki kell hagyni.
(ne jelöljük mely mássalhangzók között nincs magánhangzó

példa:
n d sz k r t ----> indiszkrét


----------



## terrateri (2011 November 30)

első feladvány: 

n k h n g


----------



## Irfan Von Iphone (2011 December 2)

énekhang

f l v n s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 3)

áfalevonás

l m s r t s


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 4)

almásrétes

l t t r s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 4)

élettárs

t r t r t


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 4)

túrótorta

p r m v sz t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 5)

iparművészet

k l m r s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 5)

kalamáris

cs p t j t k


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 5)

csapatjáték

l s h z t


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 5)

üléshuzat

l k l cs


----------



## huncili (2011 December 6)

álkulcs

m k r cs ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

műkorcsolya

m k r n c s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 6)

makrancos

sz t r g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 6)

eszterga

ny r g k p


----------



## titineni (2011 December 6)

nyeregkápa

sz l n d k


----------



## becus51 (2011 December 6)

üléshuzat

s m p ly g


----------



## huncili (2011 December 7)

titineni írta:


> nyeregkápa
> 
> sz l n d k


 
szelindek

Becusé: sompolyog

f r g d b


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

forgódob

l cs sz r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 7)

lócsiszár

v r g v s r n p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 7)

virágvasárnap

t r s cs sz


----------



## Csoma-light (2011 December 7)

túróscsusza

s p j z j t


----------



## huncili (2011 December 7)

spájzajtó

p d l sz ny g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

padlószőnyeg

g l m b d c


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 8)

galambdúc

cs p t t g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 8)

csapattag

cs l g n cs


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 8)

cselgáncs

l l k v sz t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 9)

lélekvesztő

k r b ly


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 9)

karabély

g r b ly


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

gereblye

d cs l s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 9)

adócsalás

d ny m n k


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 9)

idénymunka

t r v l /magyar szó


----------



## huncili (2011 December 9)

útravaló

c p t l p


----------



## titineni (2011 December 9)

cipőtalp

m r g f g


----------



## kardpeter (2011 December 10)

méregfog

b c l s k


----------



## huncili (2011 December 10)

bacilusok

l l z n s t


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 10)

illuzionista

l d n t


----------



## titineni (2011 December 11)

elődöntő

k s p r s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 11)

kisiparos

g g d l m


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 11)

aggodalom

l k l m z s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 12)

alkalmazás

l l k b v r


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 12)

lélekbúvár

v p l c k


----------



## huncili (2011 December 13)

ivópalack

sz l l m z


----------



## titineni (2011 December 13)

szólólemez

m t r gy


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 13)

műtárgy

s p d g


----------



## huncili (2011 December 13)

éspedig

p r t j l z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

partjelző

sz k v t t t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 14)

szakavatott

sz p r d l m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

szépirodalom

b r l n g r j z


----------



## Peter3791 (2011 December 14)

barlangrajz

z l d b r s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 14)

zöldborsó

k ny v t r


----------



## Peter3791 (2011 December 14)

könyvtár

r m ny t l n


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 14)

reménytelen

r g b t


----------



## titineni (2011 December 14)

öregbít

r k l v s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 14)

rákleves

n p r k sz


----------



## titineni (2011 December 14)

naprakész

d r k l j


----------



## huncili (2011 December 14)

derékalj

d d r sz g t


----------



## titineni (2011 December 14)

dudorászgat

n g ny g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

inganyag

sz l k k s


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

szélkakas

r ny l z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

aranyláz

c l n d r


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

cilinder

l g ny s g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 15)

legénység

sz l l g


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 15)

szállóige

k r m ny s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 15)

kormányos

r k n p t r


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

öröknaptár

m g n l


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 15)

magnólia

s p l n


----------



## titineni (2011 December 15)

spulni _(varrógép tartozék)_

p l sz t r


----------



## huncili (2011 December 16)

pólósztár

b k k cs k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

(Titinénié szerintem: *pilaszter* = a falból különböző vastagságban kiemelkedő féloszlop)

bakkecske

l m b h l l t


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

lombhullató

l k t ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

laktanya

l l m ny


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 16)

állomány

t sz t k r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 16)

tisztikar

r v sz ny


----------



## Leeloo007 (2011 December 16)

réviszony

k m k s


----------



## titineni (2011 December 16)

_(__p l sz t r : itt a poliészter-re gondoltam - örülök a +2 megfejtésnek!__)

Sarkcsilla:_ erőviszony

kémikus, komikus

h t ny g


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 16)

hatóanyag

p k sz t s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 18)

pákosztos

n gy l h j


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 18)

angyalhaj /jelentése: ilyen kis karácsonyfa kiegészítő biz- gentyű , vagy cérnatészta

l p r l


----------



## huncili (2011 December 18)

lepárló, vagy leporol

k l n d v gy


----------



## StirringRuby (2011 December 19)

kalandvágyó 

p r r l l t


----------



## huncili (2011 December 19)

prériállat - (_van prérikutya, prérifarkas, akkor ezek gyűjtőnéven lehetnek prériállatok. Talán kicsit nyakatekert megoldás, de jobb ötletem nincs. A további tippem, meg két szó: porral oltó. Hogy haladjon a játék folytatom, de írjatok erre további megoldásokat, és ha a feladó erre jár, akkor szabad a gazda_.)

m g z z sz t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 20)

megizzaszt

t p sz t l t


----------



## huncili (2011 December 20)

tapasztalt, tapasztalat

f l l g v r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

fellegvár

cs g l p cs


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 21)

csigalépcső

f l v n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 21)

felvonó

sz r t t


----------



## titineni (2011 December 22)

szeretet

n gy n l


----------



## SarkCsilla (2011 December 22)

ingyenélő

r n gy s


----------



## huncili (2011 December 23)

rongyos

h l sz l


----------



## 3agergely (2011 December 23)

halászlé

p k k ly


----------



## huncili (2011 December 25)

pikkely

sz l n c k r


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 26)

szaloncukor

sz t l l p


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 27)

asztallap
k r p r


----------



## huncili (2011 December 28)

ikerpár

p r b t t l


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 28)

próbatétel

p r d t t


----------



## huncili (2011 December 28)

áporodott

l l d l m s


----------



## kistuzok (2011 December 29)

illedelmes

l d k t l


----------



## huncili (2011 December 29)

lediktál, elődöktől, ladiktól

l ny t l n


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 30)

előnytelen

k n d l


----------



## huncili (2011 December 30)

kiinduló, knédli

h t v l l s


----------



## schererjani (2011 December 30)

hitvallás-kpsztslt


----------



## terrateri (2011 December 30)

káposztasaláta

r s t r t r


----------



## huncili (2011 December 31)

orsótartóra, űrstartra

z g gy v d


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 1)

zugügyvéd (plusz restaurátor

sz t t l n


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 1)

(na ez az igazi, mellesleg vért izzadtam, a két nem igazival )
BUÉK!

osztatlan

r c p r t


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 1)

Buék neked is!!! bocs a feladványért :smile:
arcpirító

sz n k z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 1)

szánkózik

t p s r k n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 1)

tapsorkán

h m b r


----------



## pubika55 (2012 Január 1)

hóember

v r g cs


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 2)

virgács

sz t n s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 3)

szántás

n f n s n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 4)

ösztönös /elnézést kérnék az időnként előforduló slendriánságom miatt, uuu föl akartam adni ezt a szót
n f n s n /spanyol hercegnői rang


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 4)

(köszi :idea

infánsnő

t r zs k ny v (okmány)


----------



## terrateri (2012 Január 5)

törzskönyv

s n j d g


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 5)

snájdig

b k t r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 6)

bakter

v n t g r d


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 6)

avantgárd

k r m n t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 7)

káróminta

sz t n d


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 7)

esztendő

t n c s l b


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 8)

táncoslábú

s t l t c


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 9)

sétálóutca

gy gy n v ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 9)

gyógynövény

cs l f n t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 9)

csalafinta

l g r s


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 10)

légrés

l l n d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 10)

illendő

t b t m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 10)

tabutéma

d t t l


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 11)

adótétel

l v t m l t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 11)

elvetemült

h b s t r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 11)

habostorta

l m s k v


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 11)

álomesküvő

f l l b d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 12)

fallabda

m l v ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 12)

emelvény

r n l t /nem Renault


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 12)

erőnlét

n f r m c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

információ

gy sz r b n 

/~hirtelen


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 13)

egyszeriben

t k n j k c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

szúrós? vagy drága?


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 13)

drága, mondhatni karvaly...


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

akkor nem marad más mint a tőkeinjekció

p k h s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

p k h s

elnézést közben változtattam, de a len az jó megfejtés volt


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 13)

pókhasú

p t v r


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 13)

pitvar

cs k l l


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 13)

csókálló

f l k r


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 13)

falikar, felkar, felkér

v v p s t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

vívópást

v v z /kivételesen 3 betű


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 13)

ivóvíz

p t k p r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 13)

patakpart

r r p l t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 13)

űrrepülőtér

sz l n k s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 14)

szilánkos

sz t l f


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 14)

asztalfő

r t b r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 14)

űrtábor

k k n t /bocs az előbb összekevertem a játékokat, eszembe jutott még egy f z-s szó hogy afázia de tök mindegy


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 14)

kikent

sz m r n c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 15)

szemránc

t j k n t 
(kávéskészlet része


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 16)

tejkiöntő

t j t k p p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 16)

tajtékpipa

r m r t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 16)

űrmérték

t h l z t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 17)

úthálózat

sz r p n t n


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 17)

szerpentin

l t l l t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 17)

látlelet

m ty r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 17)

mütyürök, mütyürke

s t h j


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 18)

sétahajó

m n t cs n k


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 18)

mentőcsónak

t r g d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 18)

átragad

n t r p


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 19)

antropo-, entrópia

f l gy l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 19)

felügyel

v n zs l


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 19)

avanzsál

sz n t r t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 20)

Szinetárt

gy k r l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 20)

gyakorlat (_színtartó-ra gondoltam_) 

f r f n g s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 20)

furfangos

n t z t


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 20)

intézet

d n t t l n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 20)

döntetlen

sz s n m


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 20)

úszásnem

s v d g m b


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 21)

svédgomba

n t n l


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 23)

intonál

sz p r k z


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 23)

sziporkázó

r r c m p


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 23)

orrcimpa

h j b k p


----------



## feco8684 (2012 Január 24)

l b d r g s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 24)

hajbakap

l sz k ny s g


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

aluszékonyság

l t s s k l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

eltessékel

n v t l


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

invitál

v r g b l s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

vargabéles

r b s g /nem rabság


----------



## titineni (2012 Január 25)

arabság 

r b s t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 25)

arabosít  

t l g r


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 25)

átlagár

k t l t


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

kötelet

_rk_f_rk_


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Január 25)

irkafirka

s s m d r


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 25)

sasmadár

p p t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 26)

pepita

sz m r ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 27)

számarány

n t r k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 27)

intrika

t r k l s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 28)

átöröklés

t r l g


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 28)

trilógia

m p t k s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 29)

empatikus

s t k r z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 29)

sütkérezik

sz f l t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

aszfalt

k r t m p


----------



## Genialis (2012 Január 30)

szúfélét,
k..lh.t.tl.ns.g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 30)

igaz  /de tudom hogy csak kevered a játékokat


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 30)

kiálhatatlanság gy tt m k d s


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 30)

együttmüködés

f-l-jth-t-tl-n


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 30)

kistuzok írta:


> aszfalt
> 
> k r t m p


 
kartempó

Kuktáé: felejthetetlen, de kedves Kukta, itt nem kell jelölni a magánhangzók helyét, olvasd el légyszíves a játékindító leírást.

m g s sz r


----------



## Aariella (2012 Január 31)

magasszárú
n d r g sz j


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

nadrágszíj

m l l t r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 31)

melltartó

k v s cs sz


----------



## kukta (2012 Január 31)

kávéscsésze

f-rd-k-b-t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Január 31)

fürdőkabát

v s m cs k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Január 31)

vasmacska

t r k l r


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 31)

üleshuzat

fklpcs


----------



## huncili (2012 Január 31)

kistuzok írta:


> vasmacska
> 
> t r k l r


 
trikolor

g.andy-é: fakalapács

h l l m t r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 1)

hullámtörő

v g l n cs


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 1)

üveglencse

v d ny t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 2)

évadnyitó

t k z l s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 2)

tékozlás

r b l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 2)

ribillió

k s t r f


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 3)

okostarifa

s v ny v z


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

ásványviz
k t sz t r f


----------



## kékpóni (2012 Február 3)

katasztrófa
f l n p t r


----------



## tgabika (2012 Február 3)

falinaptár
sz_m_t_g_p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 3)

Ebben a játékban nem kell jelölni a magánhangzók helyét, épp ez a lényege!

számítógép

sz sz g s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 3)

szuszogás??
t l z r s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 3)

tolózáras

m g n s z s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 3)

mágnesezés

g m b f c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 4)

gombfoci

s p r t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 4)

söpörtek

r m v r s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 4)

éremverés
k v r c r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 5)

kvarcóra (spóratok 

p r c k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

perecek,percek
rmtrk


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 5)

remeterák (_spóratok, soha ki nem találtam volna)_

v d k t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

viadukt
hbfrd


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 5)

habfürdő

h t r l sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

hótorlasz
hzntrgr


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 5)

hózentróger

f l l j t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 5)

alsóhuzat
h z sz t t s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

huncili írta:


> hózentróger
> 
> f l l j t r



fullajtár

k m r n


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 6)

komorna

stemarié: háziszőttes

j g t r l sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

jégtorlasz

k c k c k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

üléshuzat
l l m sz r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 6)

(#236)kockacukor
l l m sz r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 6)

élelmiszer

k p sz t


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 6)

káposzta

p l p t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 6)

pulpitus

t t t sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 6)

áttetsző

f l l p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 7)

fellépő

r h n m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

ruhanemű
k z m t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 7)

kozmetika - kazamaták

t r p f t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 7)

terepfutás
t r b k n cs


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

túrabakancs

r ny z k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

ernyőzők
sz n k z s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 8)

szánkózás

s ly l k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

súlylökés
m l l sz s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

mellúszás

s r c p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 8)

sárcipő

t k d ly


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 8)

útakadály?

f k t v l s g





_"Ördög is voltam és gyönyörű angyal, ahogy jól esett éppen. Földre rogytam, szálltam az égen. Voltam hű és hűtlen. Hol gazdag voltam, hol nagyon szegény. Bátor, bár néha féltem, de senki ne mondja rám: nem az álmaimnak éltem!"
Mária Sándor_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 8)

féktávolság

t n l l s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 8)

útonállás

v k s t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 8)

vaksötét
s k t f j d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

siketfajd

d r m sz t


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 9)

dermeszt(ő)

sz m b t n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

szombaton

k n gy l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

kengyel
sz n t f l d


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

Szentföld

t_pl_m_s . l_v_g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 9)

templomos lovag
//szántóföld-re gondoltam 
k_p_ln_


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

kápolna

r g n s p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 9)

orgonasíp

cs m s t r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 9)

ácsmester

f n t sz t k s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 9)

fantasztikus

b v l l l


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 9)

bevállal

b m l t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 9)

bámulatos

f k ty z s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 9)

fakutyázás

t n t l t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 10)

utántölt

s s t r g


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

sistergő

s z v r v n y


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

szivárvány
k_k_st_r_j


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 10)

kakastaréj

p r c k


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

perecek,percek,porcok

t j s z n h b


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 10)

tejszínhab

t l j s l


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

teljesül

k sz n t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 10)

köszönet

s t k r z k


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

sütkérezik

b c cs k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 10)

bocicsoki - eredetileg ezt két szóban írták, napjainkban nem tudom, mert már szinte "fogalom", szóval nem vagyok biztos a helyesírásban, de a csokit szeretem 

l d n t n d


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

ledöntenéd?


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 10)

az is jó, én az eldöntendő-re gondoltam

f g s k r k


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

fogaskerék

sz l n n s t s


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 10)

fogaskerekü


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 10)

szalonnasütés
t b r t z


----------



## kiscsepp2 (2012 Február 11)

tábortűz
t z f sz k


----------



## Aariella (2012 Február 11)

tűzfészek

v l l m h r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 11)

villámhárító

b k l n c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 11)

bikalánc

r m t l


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 11)

örömteli

f cs k n d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 11)

fecskendő

r j t k t


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 11)

rejtekút

r k m cs s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 12)

örökmécses
p s l k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 12)

pislákol

l l n r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 12)

ellenőr
b k t r h z


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

bakterház

f l t r k s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 13)

faltörő kos

c l n d r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 13)

cilinder

sz l h m s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

szélhámos
sz k ny p c r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 13)

szoknyapecér

t v s m


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 13)

ötvösmű

l v s m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 13)

olvasmány
p r l m n t


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 13)

parlament

t m z r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

atomzár, ütemzár

t n cs t l n


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

tanácstalan

k z t r s s g


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

köztársaság

p r t t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

pártütő

t n g ly


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

tengely

t h n g r


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 14)

úthenger

f n n k l t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 14)

fennkölt

t r t l k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 14)

tartalék

t l t t r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 14)

atlétatrikó

t m n k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 14)

utómunka

l k b r l


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 14)

elkóborol

l k h r g sz


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 15)

lékhorgász

r j t g p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 15)

rajtgép

b z g s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 15)

buzgóság
n k r t k


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

önkritika

l m ny f r d


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

élményfürdő
t r m l v z


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

termálvíz

v z v z t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 16)

vízvezeték

f l l n t


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

füllentő

b b k r m ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 16)

bábkormány

cs v t l


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

csivitel

k l p l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

csivitel
kalapál 
sz m r f l


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

szamárfül

sz m f l s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

szemfüles

v r j v r (Kóós Károly)


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 16)

Varjúvár

m g s s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

magasság
l n g l t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

langaléta

s b l v ny


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 16)

sóbálvány

p n t t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

pontatlan
p l l n t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 16)

pillanat

f l v t l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 16)

felvétel

l t r j z r


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 16)

életrajzíró

l t r j sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 16)

elterjesztő
l k p sz t


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

lekopasztó

b t k r m ny


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

botkormány

m n k n d r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

munkaundor

m n d k h z


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 17)

menedékház

r k l k s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 17)

öröklakás

p r t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 17)

páratűrő

v s b r l t
Mea culpa! Hibáztam, éves bérletre gondoltam, de ez két szó, bocsánat.
Itt az új:

m g g r gy l t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 17)

meggárgyult

l k l s g


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 17)

előkelőség

k r r p t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 18)

korrupt
sz r h j l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 18)

szórahajló

s k t s p k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

skótsapka
s v b b g r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 19)

svábbogár

h l h ly g


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 19)

halhólyag

s p r n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

sprint 
p l d k p


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 19)

példakép

sz m v r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 19)

szamovár
gy r d sz k


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

gyúródeszka

l b b n k ny


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

lobbanékony

cs r d l t g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

csordultig

h n g z v r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

hangzavar

g sz t k l l


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 20)

gesztikulál

v r r ny


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

vérarany

k m ny k l p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 20)

keménykalap

l f j t t t


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

lefejtett, elfojtott 

t sz t s s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

tisztesség
_sz_nt_s_g


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

őszinteség

k t r t s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

kitartás

cs g g d s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

csüggedés
k_r_zs_


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

kurázsi

sz r n cs


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 20)

szerencse

b l s t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 20)

baleset

j d l z g t
(vagy egyszerűen: j d l z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 20)

jódlizgat - jódlizik

l v z sz m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

alvázszám
sz m ly s g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 20)

személyiség
postaláda

l m zs /ez csak 3. de remélem elnézitek /meg a jövőben is


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 20)

elemózsia

sz g r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

kistuzok írta:


> személyiség
> postaláda
> 
> l m zs /ez csak 3. de remélem elnézitek /meg a jövőben is


 elemózsia
/ a postaládát nem értem ..
p r t k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 20)

postaládát bebeus adta fel de törölték mert keveredés volt


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

ok,köszi


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 20)

portéka

r c d l


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 20)

árcédula

r j r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 20)

őrjárat
r v h l sz


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 21)

orvhalász

v d sz d ny


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

vadászidény

d ny m n k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

idénymunkás
sz_z_n_l_s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

szezonális

zs n l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

zseniális
s p c l s


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

speciális

m r s l k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

marsalk ( marsall )
t sz t v s l


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 21)

(marslakó)

tisztviselő

f ny z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

fényűzés
sz n p m p


----------



## Rossenotti (2012 Február 21)

színpompa
f r s n g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 21)

farsang

b s l r c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 21)

busóálarc

g sz t ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 21)

gesztenye

k ty l d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

kutyulódik 
sz r k z m s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 21)

szarkazmus

k p r b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

kapribogyó
m s t r m g


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 21)

mustármag

r c n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 21)

ricinus
r z k ny s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

érzékenység

r g l m s


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

rugalmas

v l t p n z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

valutapénz

r f ly m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 22)

(váltópénz) 

árfolyam

f g t n d r


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 22)

fogtündér

b m b sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

bambusz

cs p k b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 22)

csipkebogyó 
r ny s


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 22)

erényes, árnyas

v sz k z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

evőeszköz

m ly t ny r


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 22)

mélytányér

h n k r sz


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 22)

éhenkórász

k l s v g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 22)

kólásüveg

t r m b t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 22)

trombita

p ty p l k


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

pityipalkó

sz m f l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 23)

szemfüles

b t r s g


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

bátorság, botorság

sz t l s


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

szitálás, asztalos

k n cs l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

kancsal
f l c m p


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

fülcimpa

f l d c _(ivóban_


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 23)

féldeci 

l l n k z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

ellenkezés
j j p r c


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 23)

ujjperc

p p t r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

pipatórium
p p sz t r


----------



## hGyopár (2012 Február 23)

popsztár

b r s ty n


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 23)

borostyán
p l t n


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 23)

platán, Plútón

r k g m b


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 23)

rókagomba

m g n d c k


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 23)

magnódeck

k d k l p


----------



## huncili (2012 Február 24)

huncili írta:


> magnódeck
> 
> k d k l p


 
k_dk_l_p_


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 25)

kádkilépő /megviselt a feladvány --- neem csak vicceltem :smile:
l k t r d


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 26)

elektród?
r l p sz m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

űrlapszám

s v d cs v r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

svédcsavar

k r m zs n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 27)

karmazsin

j j p r c


----------



## 3agergely (2012 Február 27)

ujjperc

K l m n dzs r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

Kilimandzsáró

h gy m sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

hegymászó
sz b d n p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 27)

szabadnap

h t f


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

hétfő
t_st_ksz_r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 27)

testékszer (ha- ha  beírtam a szókirakóba  ők is örüljenek

r sz l n r sz


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

oroszlánrész

k z s l b s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

kistuzok írta:


> testékszer (ha- ha  beírtam a szókirakóba  ők is örüljenek
> Ha-ha
> én a betűkavalkadból hoztam ide (iwiw)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

gy gy p d g g

szarkaállomány Megelőztél...pedig ez a szarkaállomány nagyon frappáns...


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 27)

gyógypedagógia

sz m l s t v


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

Gipszo írta:


> gy gy p d g g
> 
> szarkaállomány Megelőztél...pedig ez a szarkaállomány nagyon frappáns...


én a szürkeállományra gondoltam


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

kistuzok írta:


> gyógypedagógia
> 
> sz m l s t v


 szemlesütve
sz m b s t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 27)

szembesítés

l v n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

levonád 
l m n d


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

limonádé

k r sz t v z


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

keresztvíz
k t l k s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 27)

karsztvíz akart lenni..

katolikus

v l sz t j l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

én bizony megkereszteltettem a katolikus templomban 
választójel
s p ny l f l


----------



## esterlanc (2012 Február 27)

spanyolfal
t l t t l l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 27)

töltőtoll
t l l p r n


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

tollpárna

p n d ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

pendely

f h r n m


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

fehérnemű

sz t l t r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 28)

asztalterítő

k n g r


----------



## SarkCsilla (2012 Február 28)

kenguru

sz b t zs


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 28)

szabotázs

zs n d r m r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 28)

zsandárméria

n t z t s (remélem nem csöbörből vödörbe ...


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

intézetes // vagy vmi más ,de ezt raktam ki belőle
// ez a zsandár ...nagyon megkínozott ..
p v t l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 28)

pávatoll /igen! (szleng: intézetis

h ty ty ny k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

hattyúnyak ?
h r k n ty


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 28)

herkentyű (igen, valami ereszlefolyó részt jelent

d r p r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

darupár
h z s p r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 28)

házaspár

h zs r t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 28)

házsártos
zs r n k s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

zsarnokság

k s t ly


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

kastély
g r f n


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

grófnő

b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

birtok / barátok

s t l l


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

istálló
l cs sz r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

lócsíszár

l k p c


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

lókupec
ldms


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

ildomos

sz sz ly s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

szeszélyes 
// áldomás -ra gondoltam ,a lókupec jó vásárt csinált 
sz n v d ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

szenvedély

p r l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

párolás,pirulás ,
r z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

egyiksem ... április 

érzékeny
s p n t


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

spenót

f z l k


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

főzelék
h s m n s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

hasmenés (a spenóttól???? 

f z s n d r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

igen 
főzésundor 
f sz k cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

főszakács 
t t r m


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

étterem

f p n c r


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

főpincér
f lsz lg l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Február 29)

felszolgál / felszolgáló

gy r ty f ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 29)

gyertyafény

z t n s (emberi sejtekben és vérben lévő sótartalommal megegyező sótartalmú ital


----------



## Dora Agnes (2012 Február 29)

izotóniás

fr-nc---gy


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 29)

franciaágy

v s gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

franciágy
vaságy
s v b b g r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Február 29)

svábbogár

f t r n k


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

futrinka

v r s b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Február 29)

vörösbegy
l d l b r d


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Február 29)

oldalborda

z g r n c


----------



## Alextron (2012 Február 29)

őzgerinc
f rm ny s


----------



## Alextron (2012 Február 29)

őzgerinc
f rm ny s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 1)

furmányos

b l p k l s


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 1)

bélpoklos

s h d r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 1)

siheder
gglgny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 1)

agglegény

n sz j n d k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 1)

nászajándék

k h j z k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 2)

k h j z k

pld.: kifut a nyílt tengerre


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

pl kihajózik ??
hjtrs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

hajótárs?? nem-nem, hajótörés 

m g f j t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 2)

megfejtés

h z v n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

huzavona

m j n z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

majonéz
k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

kurátor

g z g t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

igazgató
trzsfnk


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 2)

törzsfőnök

k p t ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

kapitány
flsg


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 2)

felség

l b j d s k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

elbújdosik
l l l n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 2)

elillan

l p c l


----------



## imre_szabo (2012 Március 2)

lepucol
s n t k l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 2)

sántikál
g m s b t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 4)

amíg a többiek nincsenek itt addig valamit segíthetnél, pld. a körülírás is lehetne


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 4)

kistuzok írta:


> amíg a többiek nincsenek itt addig valamit segíthetnél, pld. a körülírás is lehetne


 Hali, én is itt vagyok, és én is várok valami más infót .


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

Sok mindenre lehet használni  Terelőeszközül is szolgál, legfontosabb funkciója a juh kifogása a nyájból.


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 4)

gamósbot (googlém nagyon el van maradva

f r g sz l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

szívesen 
forgószél
t p s v h r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 4)

tapsvihar

r k k v l


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 4)

örökkévaló

r m t l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

örömital
g t t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 4)

_örömteli_

aggatás, aggatós

f k b b


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 4)

gutaütés-re gondoltam 
fókabébi
k r m t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 4)

Khm,izé, hogy nem is két *g*, hanem két *t* volt? Akkor ezt alaposan elnéztem . Új szemüveg kell, vagy több ész  !

körmotor?

b t s k (ez én vagyok)


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

//hi-hi.. megtörténik mással is .. krémtúró-ra gondoltam ..
butuska 
én meg olyan értetlen mint 
P_st_k_


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 5)

(Körmotor tényleg van. Megnéztem a gugliban, elég vicces szerkezet .)

Pistike

f l t l l


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 5)

feltaláló

p d sz t l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

huncili:feltaláló 
// én egyből elhittem Neked 
Gipszo: pidesztál
z r m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

ezermester

sz t l s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 5)

szitálás

s t r m l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

sótermelő 
b s t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 5)

obsitos

b r n l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

barnult,boronált 
m g v t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 5)

magvetés

f ly k ny r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

folyókanyar
m cs k b j sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 5)

macskabajúsz

d t ly


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 5)

datolya

r t r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

íróterem 
t r m sz t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 5)

termeszt

gy r k m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

gyárkémény
f s t k r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 5)

füstkarika

h b v l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 5)

hiábavaló
t h t t l n


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 6)

tehetetlen

k r t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

kerités
k s k p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

kiskapu

k ny v t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

könyvtár
t r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

tartalom

k l cs n z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

kölcsönző
f_l_d_k_ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 6)

feledékeny

s r v z t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

sorvezető
sz m r f l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 6)

szamárfül

gy gy k r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

gyógykrém
b l n zs r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 6)

bálnazsír

b l n l g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 6)

balneológia (jó kis szó ez!)

l b r t r m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 6)

laborterem

p r sz sz k v


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 6)

presszókávé

p r p r f


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 6)

eperparfé

t r t l p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 6)

tortalap

f t r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 6)

futóárok

t j v t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 6)

útjavítás
k r s m


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 7)

kórusmű

z z cs r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

izzócsere
cs v r h z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

csavarház
ny md g p


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

nyomdagép
h ly s r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

_csavarhúzó-ra gondoltam _

helyesírás
sz r g l m s


----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

szorgalmas
tl t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

táltos
h r sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 7)

horoszkóp

v z n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

vízöntő
r sz l n


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 7)

oroszlán

s k r p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 7)

skorpió
cs r g k gy


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 7)

csörgőkígyó

m r g f g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 7)

méregfog

t l r v l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

télirevaló
l s k m r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

éléskamra

b f t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

befőtt
zs r s b d n


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 8)

zsírosbödön

t l p n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 8)

tulipán

m r c s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

morcos
d r c s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 8)

durcás

m f r c


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

mufurc
ny f k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 8)

nyafka

l s b l z


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 8)

elsőbálozó

t n c c p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

tánccipő
sz m b


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 8)

szamba

f l m n c


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

flamenco

g l m s r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 8)

gálaműsor

l t v ny s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

látványos
sz p r k z


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 8)

sziporkázó

n gy sz b s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 8)

nagyszabású
n p sz r


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 8)

népszerű

p r m n z


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 10)

paramnézia ( déja vu

v z s h j


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 10)

vizeshajú
b z n t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 10)

bozontos

b l s p h r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 10)

bóléspohár

l m s p t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 10)

almáspite
m r c p n


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 11)

marcipán

b r s p n c


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 11)

borospince
zs r s bd n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 11)

zsírosbödön

r sz m l p


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 11)

óraszámlap

t l t l s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 11)

ötletelés

k n z k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 11)

kínzók 
k r b cs l s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 11)

korbácsolás (kenózik

b k l n cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 11)

békalencse
ppsjt


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 11)

papsajt

b b b z d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

bebábozódik 
...... beletört a nyelvem 
m n t s v r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 12)

ilyen csodás az anyanyelvünk

mentsvár

b z g l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 12)

igen ... ékes ,édes csak a miénk ...
buzgalom 
j k d v


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 14)

jókedv

k k r d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 14)

kokárda

n n p s g


----------



## Gipszo (2012 Március 14)

ünnepség

k-pj-f-


----------



## nelidia (2012 Március 14)

virgács -v r g cs k r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 14)

Gipszo írta:


> ünnepség
> 
> k-pj-f-


 
kopjafa
ny m d g p


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 14)

nyomdagép
p r sz v


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 14)

porszívó

k sz b d t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 14)

kiszabadítás
t l v l


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 17)

útlevél

m s m n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 17)

mesemondó
v r s sz k sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 18)

versszakasz

b l zs m s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 18)

balzsamos
b zs l k m


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 18)

bazsalikom

v r f ny s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 18)

verőfényes
n p s t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 18)

napsütés

t r sz s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 19)

teraszos
v r g l d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

virágláda

m s k t l


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 19)

muskátli

k r k v g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 19)

kerékvágás

r ny t sz m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 19)

irányítószám

t sz t r d


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 19)

autósztráda

r t h t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 19)

érthető 
p cs r t sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 19)

pacsirtaszó

g r sz ly v


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

egerészölyv

t p s f l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 20)

tapsifüles (de lehet sült nyúl: tepsifüles is 

cs p k b gy


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 20)

csipkebogyó

b b gy l l

____________
:..:


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 20)

bebugyolál

f z s k l


----------



## GadMar (2012 Március 20)

főzőiskola

f s k l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

fiskális
k r m t r


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

krémtúró

k l l g m


----------



## wandush97 (2012 Március 20)

kollégium

l m s r t s


----------



## wandush97 (2012 Március 20)

kollégium

l m s r t s


----------



## laara (2012 Március 20)

almásrétes 

h gy m r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 20)

hagymára
k p sz t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 20)

káposzta

r v v d sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

orvvadász
r r ny r g


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 21)

orrnyereg

f s k m r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

fáskamra
b r k d


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 21)

berakodó

gy j t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

gyűjtés,gyújtás 
h z t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 21)

hazatér

h l d v l g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

holdvilág
k c f


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 21)

akácfa

f l h t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

felhőtlen ( félhűtlen 
k r sz r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 21)

korszerű

s v t g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 21)

sivatag
h m k r


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

homokóra 

l v j r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 22)

alvajáró
v r sz g ny


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

vérszegény

f l k l r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 22)

folklór

r k m z g


----------



## laara (2012 Március 22)

örökmozgó

v sz b b


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

viaszbábu

h l v d s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

hálóvédés // ez egy kicsit sántikál 
z m g r cs


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

_hóolvadás_ 

izomgörcs

p c n l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

titineni írta:


> _hóolvadás_
> 
> izomgörcs
> :44: sajnos nem ugrott be ..
> ...


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

titineni írta:


> _hóolvadás_
> 
> 
> Sajnos nem ugrott be :44:
> ...


opcionális 
sz n l t s


----------



## titineni (2012 Március 23)

színlátás

r k c d


----------



## laara (2012 Március 23)

reakcióidő

l t r g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 23)

letargia ,liturgia 
k r m p sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 24)

krampusz

k r k v t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 24)

kerékvető

sz r z d s


----------



## Vukkvi (2012 Március 24)

szerződés

v_r_g


----------



## laara (2012 Március 24)

virág

t l v l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 24)

tealevél

l v s k ny v


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 24)

olvasókönyv 
k p r g ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 25)

képregény

t t l l t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 25)

tetőállítás (a biztatás segített 

t t r t n t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 25)

_tetőállítás szuper, spec. én az_ _öttalálatos (lottóra) gondoltam_ 

utótörténet

s t f l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 25)

estefelé ,stafli 
m s k t l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

muskátli
k k r cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

kikerics

t l p n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

tulipán
r zs b k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

rózsabokor
b zs l k m


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

bazsalikom
d sz cs r j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

aranyos, arányos, ernyős, aranyeső

m s t r s g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

mesterséges
d sz cs r j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

díszcserje

sz k l k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

sziklakert
g r n t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 26)

gránit

r s b ly g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

óriásbolygó

sz n h z


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 26)

szánhúzó 

r m k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

áramkör

f sz l t s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

feszültség
p n k r h m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 26)

pánikroham

h l l d k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 26)

hulladék

k h t r z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

okhatározó
k r h z t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 26)

ikerházat

k r t r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 26)

körtér kráter öö stb.

s t r m n


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

ostromon
sz t r n m s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 26)

asztronómus

sz sz d t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 26)

szószedet 
l m l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 26)

álomlátó, elmúlt, lomolt

p r r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 27)

perirat 

sz m c z


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 27)

szamócázó 
cs p g t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 27)

csipegető

l l b f


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 27)

állóbüfé
sz s b r


----------



## Eszttike (2012 Március 27)

c m k k


----------



## Eszttike (2012 Március 27)

v l sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 27)

stemari írta:


> állóbüfé
> sz s b r


 
szusibár

t l k d


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 27)

tolakodó
sz b ly s r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 27)

szabálysértő

gy t r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 27)

gyötörte,ágyterítő
b j sz k t


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 27)

bajuszkötő _ (egyetértő)_ 

m r k n l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

merőkanál

j g k c k


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

jégkocka
k k t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

koktél

p zs g s p h r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

pezsgőspohár
b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

buborék
b b p s k t


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

babapiskóta
t j b g r z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

tejbegríz

cs k l d


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

csokoládé

f gy k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

fogyókúra

k t r t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

kitartás

r d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

eredmény

j g s t v ny


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

jogosítvány
tmgkzlkds


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

tömegközlekedés

p ly d v r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

pályaudvar

f p d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

fapados

r p l j gy


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

repülőjegy
ny_r_l_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

nyaralás

cs l d t g


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

családtag

r k n s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

rokonság

k r k p r


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

kerékpár
s t p lc


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

sétapálca

n p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

napernyő

z n g r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

zongora

k t t t r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

kottatartó

z n k r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

zenekar

sz n t j l


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

szünetjel
s k r s ty s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

sekrestyés

t r l m t l n


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 28)

türelmetlen

v l t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Március 28)

váltás
l k t ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 28)

laktanya

sz z d s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 28)

százados

z n f l l


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 29)

*azonfelül* :656: (_már azt hittem, sosem jövök rá_ ) 

r d k m l s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 30)

érdekmúlás (mindig tanulok valamit 

p r s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Március 30)

apróság

v k m r


----------



## huncili (2012 Március 30)

vakmerő

l t p r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Március 31)

letepert

f r g n z k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 1)

furgonozik 

k r n d r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 1)

koriander

l v n d l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 1)

levendula

z n r t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 1)

zeneértő

m d l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 2)

modell

n k k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 2)

énekkar
z n k r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 2)

zenekar

r v r z s (vége nem "zs" hanem külön "z" és "s"


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 2)

árverezés

k r k t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 2)

karakter ,karikatúra 
s k t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 2)

sakter

k s t k


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 3)

késtok
h m b r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 3)

hóember

g ly s t l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 3)

golyóstoll

k r z t t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 3)

kirázott, körözött 

gy b k l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 3)

egybekel

n sz j n d k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 3)

nászajándék

m p r t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 3)

importáru

sz k v z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 3)

szikvíz
k k t l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 3)

koktél

l j b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 3)

olajbogyó
g l m b b gy


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 3)

galambbegy

f l k k n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 3)

flekken
m j r n n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

majoranna

sz l l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

szálloda
h l k cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

hálókocsi

m n t r n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

menetrend
n n p n p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

ünnepnap

v s r n p


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

vasárnap 
h_sl_v_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

húsleves

cs l d t g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 4)

családtag
h z s t r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

házastárs

k r t s t v r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 4)

ikertestvér

r g r cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 4)

érgörcs

k m l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 4)

kamilla

l r t t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 4)

lerótta 

l v t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

elvétel, elvetél

sz v z t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

szavazat
p l t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 5)

politika, pilóták

h t sz k r ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 5)

hűtőszekrény
s j t sz l


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

sajtszelő 

b l l b s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

ballábas 
l b d r g


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

labdarúgó

b b t r z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

bebútoroz
f l j t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

felejtés, feljutás 
l k b r n d z s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

lakberendezés

k cs k r g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 6)

kecskerágó

sz k l k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 6)

kecskerágó
sziklakert
sz m r t v s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 6)

szamártövis 

r n t p l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 8)

kis segítség nem volna rossz
+betű vagy körülírás


----------



## laara (2012 Április 8)

igaz, 

r_nt_p_l (rosszcsont - /Gvadányi József hőse után/)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 8)

rontópál

r n t l p

(újabb mobiltelefonokon ez van az LCD képernyő előtt
_r_nt_l_p


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

érintőlap 
/ na ,ezt se tudtam eddig magyarul ... köszi 
g r n c


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 9)

gerinc gránica (bocs 

g m b m d


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 9)

gombamód

t l p t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

telepátia 
d j sl s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 9)

időjóslás
sz r l m s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

szerelmes
b r t s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 9)

barátság
h z s p r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

házaspár
t m g t s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 9)

támogatás 

d n k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 9)

édenkert 
f l l g v r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 10)

fellegvár

v r j t k k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

várjátékok

k z p k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 10)

középkor 
t r t n l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 10)

történelem

m t m t k


----------



## laara (2012 Április 10)

matematika 

z g l m s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 10)

izgalmas

f l s j t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 10)

falósejt

v r r t t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 10)

varrott

cs p k v r


----------



## laara (2012 Április 10)

csipkeverő 

f l k l r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

folklór

t n c h z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

táncház
n p h gy m n y


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

néphagyomány

h s v t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

húsvét
h t k z n p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

hétköznap

h t v g


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

hétvége

l n k t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 11)

élénkít

k f f n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 11)

öö kaffan koffein

c n j r


----------



## laara (2012 Április 11)

óceánjáró

m b r s c t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 11)

ámbráscet

l p r l g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

elpárolog
l k z m l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

lekozmál

sz l l z t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 11)

szellőztet
v n t l t r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

ventilátor
r t r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

erőterek

v n z r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

vonzerő
d t t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

adattár

l v s p l


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

alvóspóló (jobbat nemtudtam)
l f n t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

(_az is jó, én lovaspólóra gondoltam_) 

elefánt

r n k v r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

rönkvár
l k p r k


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

lakópark
k r k p r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

kerékpár

g g m b


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

léggömb

l p k h l


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 11)

(csak éggömb)

lepkeháló

v g j t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 11)

üvegajtó

r l n c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

óralánc

zs m l m r zs


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

zsemlemorzsa
k v l t s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

kiváltság
h t k z n p


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 12)

hétköznap

b l h p c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

bolhapiac

zs b t l v j


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

zsebtolvaj
b n k r b l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

bankrabló

r b sz l g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

rabszolga
g l d t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

gladiátor

k v l sz t t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

kiválasztott
h v ly k j j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 12)

hüvelykujj

cs g ly


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 12)

csigolya
f r z m


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

aforizma 

k m m n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 12)

kommuna

b b l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

biobolt

r h z l n c


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

áruházlánc

b l f f l


----------



## kazsoka (2012 Április 12)

blöfföl

k l n cs


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

kilincs 

p l l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

epilált

sz k sz v


----------



## laara (2012 Április 12)

szűkszavú

r d k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 12)

érdekel

f l k l p sz


----------



## laara (2012 Április 13)

fülklipsz 

l k h l


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 13)

Alkohol

l l v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 13)

állvány
f s t l t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 13)

festőlétra

f l j t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 13)

felújítás
sz ny g r j t


----------



## laara (2012 Április 14)

szőnyegrojt 

s v d sz t l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 15)

svédasztal

l l j r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

elöljáró

k sz l g l s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

kiszolgálás

n d n z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 15)

indonéz 
m r t s


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

mártás 

gy t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 15)

agyatlan ,egyetlen ,ügyetlen
// emirátus -ra gpndoltam 
m h r dzs


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

maharadzsa 

k l v r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 15)

kálvária 
s r h n t 
köszönöm a játékot laara ,viszlát


----------



## laara (2012 Április 15)

szia, köszönöm én is  

sírhant

ny l v m l k


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

nyelvemlék
k p d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

kiapad

f r r s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 15)

(+kapuadó)

forrás
k r b t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 15)

akrobata
m t t v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

mutatvány
d g t p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

idegtépő

ny k l n c


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

nyaklánc
k sz r d b z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

ékszerdoboz

gy m n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

gyémánt
g z gy n gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

igazgyöngy

z f r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

zafir
b r s ty n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

borostyán
t g l l p


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

téglalap
l d t l p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

lúdtalp

gy gy sz r t r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

gyógyszertár
r c p t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

recept

b t g s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

beteges
p r h r d t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

apróhírdetés

p r k p cs l t


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

párkapcsolat 
f r g l m z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 16)

forgalmazás

t r m k ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 16)

termékeny

b b t r n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

babatorna
b k f c m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 16)

bokaficam
b l k t r l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

ablaktörlő
 k r r m p l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 16)

korrumpál

t v r s ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 16)

autóverseny
b r t m s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 17)

bioritmus

t l t l l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

telitalálat

f ny r m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

főnyeremény
g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 17)

egészség

g z s g


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 17)

igazság 
t x t r f


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

taxitarifa
sz k d k


----------



## Sookye (2012 Április 17)

szakadék
d h ny z sz t l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 17)

dohányzóasztal
t d r k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 19)

töredék

t r t l p


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 19)

kistuzok írta:


> töredék
> hogy lett a t d r k -ból töredék??
> 
> t r t l p


tortalap 
m r c p n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

stemari, a "t d r k" feladványnak mi a megfejtése??? ennyit agyalni rajta... 


marcipán

m n d l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

beebeus írta:


> stemari, a "t d r k" feladványnak mi a megfejtése??? ennyit agyalni rajta...
> 
> a megfejtés - tüdőrák ... // a dohányzóasztalról jutott eszembe...
> *Jó reggelt,szép napot !! *
> ...


mandula
f n d n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

_*Neked is szép napot!!! 
*_sose jöttem volna rá 

fondant
p l l c k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

pillecukor
d s s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

édesség

t j cs k l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 20)

tejcsokoládé 
k d v n c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 20)

kedvenc
v t t c k r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

vattacukor (biztos tudat alatt humanizáltam a feladványt  bocsika 

d r z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

időérzék

r t l l t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

óraátállítás

t l k p s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

túlkapás

h sz t l n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

hasztalan

sz n t c


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

szanitéc

p r c k p s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

porckopás

t l sz t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

ételosztás

s t r z s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

sátorozás

t l f l v n


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

ételfelvonó

t r f l cs r


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 20)

térfélcsere

k t l n


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

oktalan, katlan, katalán

t k r ty


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

autókártya

l b ty k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 20)

_(és még ütőkártya is)

_elbütyköl

m s m n d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 20)

mesemondó (húúú tényleg 

t l k r t l


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 21)

telekürtöl 
v l t z k


----------



## reboz5752 (2012 Április 21)

üvöltözik

n d r g t r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 21)

nadrágtartó

b k z k n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 21)

bokazokni

n m n m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

néminemű

t l j d n k p p n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

tulajdonképpen
l t l b n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

általában
k v t k z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

következő
l b s r b n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 23)

libasorban

h m b r g r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 23)

hamburger
t l p n l l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 23)

talponálló

v c m b r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

ivócimbora 
k b l b r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

kebelbarát

f l t k ny s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

féltékenység
t l j d n s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

tulajdonság

sz m ly s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

személyes
k l cs n z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

kölcsönzés

sz b r c k


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

őszibarack
m l n sz r p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

málnaszörp

l k v r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 24)

lekvár

t l m r d k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

ételmaradék

sz l l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

szálloda
n f r m c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 24)

információ

n sz t l g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

nosztalgia
sz l f l d


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 24)

szülőföld

v l g j r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

világjáró
k r t z s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 24)

keretezés

v d l k


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 24)

vedlik 
//körutazás volt 
n sz j n d k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

nászajándék
m ny g z


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

menyegző
k z f g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

kézfogó

k k k k f


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

kakukkfű
s t r c c t j s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

strucctojás

zs m l m r zs


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

zsemlemorzsa
sz l v s g m b c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

szilvásgombóc

d r ly


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

derelye
b r t f l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

barátfüle

t j sz n h b


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

tejszínhab
m r c p n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

marcipán

k k p r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 25)

kakaópor
t j cs k l d 
//szia ,további szép napot


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 25)

//köszi, Neked is!! kiss
tejcsokoládé
m f f n


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 26)

muffin

d s sz j k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 26)

édesszájúak

f k t l p

(nem féktalp


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 26)

fióktelep 

(_elsőre fókatalp ugrott be, majdnem le is írtam _)

l m sz r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 26)

lámaszőr (én speciel fókatelepre gondoltam 

k p s l g


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 26)

kipislog

f v s t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

füvesítés

sz k l k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 27)

sziklakert
sz k k t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

szökőkút
r k z l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 27)

örökzöld
//Szia,szép napot 
z s t f ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

ezüstfenyő
b r k 

_Halihó!!!! _


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 27)

boróka
k l p t sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

eukaliptusz

k k t sz


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 27)

kaktusz

b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Április 27)

barátok, boríték, birtok
sz m v g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 27)

szemüveg
d p t r


----------



## titineni (2012 Április 27)

dioptria

d m c l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 27)

idomacél

m z v r s


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Április 27)

mezőváros

f l v g


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

felvágó 
sz m b t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 28)

szombat

l l t v d


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

állatvédő

s t k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

üstökös
s d k s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

esedékes

v l g r


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 28)

világűr 
r k t t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 28)

űrkutató

v g t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Április 29)

végtelen
l b r n t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

labirintus

h l v d k


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

halivadék

sz sz t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

szieszta

t l k p s


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

túlkapás

l t k p s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

életképes (bocs, múltkor is ezt válaszoltad - most ugrott be +ítélőképes

t z n g


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

hehe, öregszem úgyláccik

utózönge

b k k n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

bakkan bukkan (ha-ha-ha 

k r s t l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

karistol, kerestél (+ bökkenő)

t r s p t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

túróspite

p r t v


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 29)

aprítva, porítva

h t t r z j


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 29)

háttérzaj (+aperitív

l d g t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 30)

eldugta

b r l t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 30)

bérelt borúlátó (én mondjuk eladogat -ra gondoltam 

d ny ny t


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 30)

örülök, hogy ennyi is eszembejutott végül _(+bírálat

_idénynyitó

k m l t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Április 30)

kíméletes

l v n sz l


----------



## huncili (2012 Április 30)

elevenszülő

k l n z s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 1)

klónozás

m g n sz l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 2)

megneszel, megneszelő

b r t v h b


----------



## titineni (2012 Május 2)

borotvahab

l t r m t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 3)

előteremt, leteremt

h j sz r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 3)

hajszárító

v d s k d


----------



## titineni (2012 Május 3)

vádaskodó

k r ny l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 3)

ökörnyál

p z r l


----------



## titineni (2012 Május 3)

pazarol

r k ly k


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 3)

rókalyuk

k t r k b


----------



## titineni (2012 Május 3)

kotorékeb

k r b b


----------



## dux (2012 Május 3)

karóbab

k r m r n


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 3)

kormorán

m sz m p l l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 4)

műszempilla

sz m l d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 4)

szemöldök
k l d k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 4)

:..::ugras:
köldök
m g z t v z


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 4)

kiss 
magzatvíz
b b k cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 4)

babakocsi
c k k n


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 4)

cukkini
p d l zs n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 4)

padlizsán
k r l b


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 4)

karalábé
r t cs k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 4)

articsóka

cs r n v ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 4)

csíranövény

n d r g ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 4)

nadragulya
l v n d l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 4)

levendula

v r j h j


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 5)

varjúháj
c c k f r k


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 5)

Szia  
cickafark

b k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 5)

:..:Szia 
bokréta
v r g k s r


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 5)

virágkosár

r zs sz l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 6)

rózsaszál
r m n t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 6)

romantika

r n d v


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 6)

randevú
l gy t t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 7)

légyott

sz r l m s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 7)

szerelmes
g z m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 7)

igaz mese
k r ly f


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 7)

királyfi

d n k r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 7)

édenkert

v t t c k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 7)

vattacukor
zs n g l r


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 7)

zsonglőr

l l z n s t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

illúzionista

l v r zs l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

elvarázsol 
m g t v sz t
//Szia,szép napot


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

_Szia!!! neked is 

_megtévesztő
m g k d ly z


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

megakadályoz
sz v v r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

szívverés

n p v s l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

népviselet
r k s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

örökség

h gy m ny s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

hagyományos
l t m d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

életmód

f gy k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

fogyókúra 
s k r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

sikertelen

k t r t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

kitartás
j r k z d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

újrakezdés

sz k t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

szakítás
f j d l ms


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

fájdalmas

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

könnycsepp
s m g t s 
// további szép napot


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 8)

Neked is, köszi!!! :..:
simogatás

k ny z t t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 8)

kényeztetés

f l s g c p l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 8)

feleségcipelés
v r s ny sz m


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 8)

versenyszám

f j sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 9)

fejszámol, fejszámoló

sz m l g p


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 9)

számológép
f_gg_s_g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 9)

függőség

sz n v d ly


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 9)

szenvedély
_d_t_lt_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 9)

időtöltés

sz b d s g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 9)

szabadság

f k r s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 9)

ufókereső, fakaros

t b l k p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 9)

tablókép

b l l g s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 9)

ballagás

r s b l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 10)

írásbeli

t t l s r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 10)

átutalásra
f j t r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 10)

tételsor-ra gondoltam 

fejtörés
l g n d l k d t t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 10)

elgondolkodtató

l l v r z


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 11)

állóverzió
f l r r t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 11)

félreértés

m g b sz l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 11)

megbeszélés
b r p l s t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 11)

bírópalást

t r gy l t r m


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

tárgyalóterem

p r r n d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 11)

perrend
t r v ny j v s l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 11)

törvényjavaslat
s t b l t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

stabilitás

h t v g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 11)

hétvége :ugras:

v s r n p


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

Szia!
vasárnap

k r n d l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 11)

Szia!!
kirándulás

h s l v s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

húsleves

t r s r t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 11)

húsleves

t l sz l m


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

(sikerült majdnem egyszerre)

téliszalámi

t r s r t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 11)

túrósrétes /aki jobb az jobb 

t l l n b n


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 11)

átellenben

t l m r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 11)

telemerít

k t t ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 12)

kötetnyi

l h l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 13)

lehelés,loholás
l h l l b n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 13)

lóhalálában

n h l l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

inhalálás
sz t m r h m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

asztmaroham
t sz sz n t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

tüsszentés
zs b k n d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

zsebkendő

t b l t t


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

tabletta

k l p k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

kalapkúra

l z m r


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

lázmérő

gy ny g l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

ágynyugalom

f k v b t g


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

fekvőbeteg

m g gy gy l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

meggyógyul

h z r v s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

háziorvos

sz k r n d l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

szakrendelő

t n cs d s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

t p sz t l t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 14)

tapasztalat (Huncili nem töltötted ki a rublikát!  

sz n t c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

szanitéc

t n cs d s (még1szer)


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 14)

tanácsadás

k p l ty k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

grácia árva fejemnek, belezavarodtam a szimultánba:656:

kipletykál

k v n cs s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

kíváncsiság

k d v s s g


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

kedvesség

h n g l t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

hangulatos
f l h m ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

félhomály

gy r ty f ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

gyertyafény
r m n t k s


----------



## GadMar (2012 Május 14)

romantikus

v_ll_sk_lcs


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

villáskulcs

s p r t k cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 14)

sportkocsi

l m z n


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

limuzin

t n f t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

utánfutó
zs r k cs


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 14)

zsúrkocsi

b r sz k r ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 14)

bárszekrény
b r p l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 15)

bárpult

k k t l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 15)

koktél

t h n t j


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 15)

tehéntej
s j t r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 16)

sajtár

b b l d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 16)

babaáldás

k l n gy


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 16)

kelengye

r g d l d z


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 16)

rugdalódzó
d z t r m


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 16)

edzőterem

k n d c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

kondíció

l t k p s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

életképes
m g b z t s
Jó reggelt!!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

Szép napot!!! kiss

magabiztos

j h t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

juhtúró //szeretem
sz t r p cs k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

sztrapacska // ez is finom 

b r k s l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

birkasült
b r ny c m b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

// uborkasaláta 

báránycomb
b r k k l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

brokkoli
k l b m b


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

kelbimbó

k r l b


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

karalábé
r t cs k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

articsóka

p r d cs m l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

paradicsomlé
t r m x t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

turmixital

c t r m l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

citromlé
gy gy n v ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

gyógynövény

cs p k b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

csipkebogyó,csipkebugyi 
cs l n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

öö, bogyó-ra gondoltam 

csalántea
m g ny g t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

megnyugtat
b k s s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

békesség
b l d g s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

boldogság
h r m n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 17)

hormon  

l t v ny p k (s g)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

vagy harmónia 
látványpék(ség)
p k s t m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

péksütemény
//harmónia -volt a helyes 
p r c k s r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 17)

pereckosár (ha nem ez akkor bocs

f z s k l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

pont arra gondoltam kiss
főzőiskola
sz k cs n s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 17)

szakácsinas

s r p ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

serpenyő
Szia huncili !!)
t r l r h


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 17)

Szia
törlőruha 

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 17)

kávéfőző

p zs g s p h r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 17)

pezsgőspohár
sz l t s n p


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 18)

születésnap

g r t l c


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 18)

gratuláció
k c c n t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 18)

koccintás

p h r k sz n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 18)

pohárköszöntő
c r m n


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 18)

ceremónia

f r sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 18)

fárasztó
k m r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 18)

kimerítő

p h n t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 18)

pihentető
l r n g t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 18)

elringat / elringató

n p m s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 18)

népmese

d m z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 18)

adomázók/adomázik

m l t t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 18)

mulattat 
sz r k z t t


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 18)

szórakoztat

t n l s g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 19)

tanulságos
t d m ny s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 19)

tudományos

m s t r s g s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 19)

mesterséges

t l sz n z k


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 20)

túlszínezik
f l s l g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 20)

felesleges
b ny l l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 20)

bonyolult
l b r n t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 20)

labirintus
r ny t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 20)

iránytű
l v sz t t


----------



## borga23 (2012 Május 20)

elveszett

m g t l l


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

megtalál

_a_r_c_k_


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 20)

borga23 írta:


> elveszett
> 
> m g t l l


megtalál
f l s h j t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 21)

felsóhajt

m g k ny ny b b l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 22)

megkönnyebbül

h ny t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

hiánytalan
t sz m l j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

átszámolja

l l n r z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

ellenőrzés
r c h v m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

archívum

cs k r ny k k n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

csokornyakkendő
k t t s k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

aktatáska

h t r d n p l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

határidőnapló
sz b ly sz g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

szabályszegés

k r f r g l m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 22)

körforgalom

l k r c l


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Május 22)

elkóricál

k r m n t s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 22)

körmintás

k t k n t s


----------



## Tinoru (2012 Május 22)

kitekintés

k r k k t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

kerékkötő

b z cs r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

búzacsíra
h l k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

halikra
cs k m j l j


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

csukamájolaj
b l n zs r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

bálnazsír

f r f n g s


----------



## KZsuzska30 (2012 Május 22)

furfangos

g m c s z m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 22)

gumicsizma

m t sz l l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 22)

metszőolló
k n n r zs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 23)

kannarózsa
v r g s k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

virágoskert 
sz z sz r sz p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 23)

százszorszép

t l p n


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

tulipán
m s k t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 23)

muskátli

v r g f l d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 23)

virágföld

k r k k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 23)

karókkal

k t ny r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

kétnyári
d sz n v ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 23)

dísznövény

t p l d t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

tápoldat
k n n r zs


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 23)

kannarózsa

g r s b k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

egresbokor
f t sz d r


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 23)

futószeder

v t m ny s k


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 23)

veteményesek
v t m n d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 24)

vitamindús
j b r g ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 24)

újburgonya
r s j b n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 24)

rósejbni (korábban kirukkol

p t sz n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 24)

patiszon

l p t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 24)

lopótök

k l b m b


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 24)

kelbimbó
b r k s l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 25)

uborkasaláta
p sz t r n k


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 25)

paszternák
l l h gy m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 25)

lilahagyma

k l k p sz t


----------



## rna (2012 Május 25)

kelkáposzta

t r p f t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 25)

terepfutás
m g s g r s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 26)

magasugrás

r j t g p


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 26)

rajtgép

r j t j l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 26)

rejtjel

k d l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 26)

kódolás
b z t n s g


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 27)

biztonság

n n p n p


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 27)

ünnepnap
p r s b t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 27)

Szia, itt is :..:

pirosbetűs

f l h t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 27)

felhőtlen 
g n d t l n 
Szia :..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 27)

gondtalan / gondatlan
gy r m k k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 27)

gyermekkor
g r k t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 27)

ugrókötél

m sz k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 27)

maszek 

m sz k l s


----------



## Zolti54 (2012 Május 27)

mászkálás

h s l v s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 27)

mászókára gondoltam, de a maszek is maszek! 

húsleves
b b g ly s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Május 27)

babgúlyás (mmmm 

m k s t sz t (mks gb


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 27)

mákostészta (mákosguba)
n gy l b gy r vagy n gy l b gy l l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 27)

angyalbögyörő / angyalbögyöllő

b c z g t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 27)

becézget
b b s g t


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 28)

babusgat

l r n g t


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 28)

elringat
b b s k l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 28)

bóbiskol

sz n d k l


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 29)

szundikál
b r d z k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 29)

ébredezik

k v z k


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 31)

kávézik

l m t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 31)

álmatlan
l m sz sz k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Május 31)

álomszuszék
h r k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Május 31)

horkol

r p sz d k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Május 31)

rapszódikus
r p n d r g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 1)

répanadrág

k p h n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 1)

kipihent
r z k ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 1)

érzékeny
g sz s g s


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 2)

egészséges

f t t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 2)

fitt
k n d t r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 2)

konditerem
s ly m l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

súlyemelő
t s t m z g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

testmozgás
b k f c m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

bokaficam
cs n t k v cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

csontkovács
b r g t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

borogatás
gy gy t r n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

aerobic, árbóc

t r n n g


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

gyógytorna
t s t d z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

beebeus írta:


> aerobic, árbóc
> 
> t r n n g



tréning 
t s t d z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

testedzés
d z s t r v


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

edzésterv
k z l b d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

kézilabda
t n sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

teniszütő
m cs cs l b d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

meccslabda
d n t b r


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

döntőbíró 
l b d sz d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

labdaszedő
b j n k s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 3)

bajnokság
b b r k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 3)

buborékszerű / buborékszóró
t z n gy s


----------



## laara (2012 Június 3)

tizenegyes 

b r k sz z n


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 4)

uborkaszezon

n r l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 4)

önuralom
v n z r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 4)

vonzerő (nőuralom is kijön 

s r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 4)

sárm 
k r z m


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 5)

karizma-karizom

r k n sz n v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 5)

rokonszenv
l cs b t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 5)

elcsábító
h z l g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 5)

hízelgés / hízelgős

r zs sz r m


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 5)

rózsaszirom
t v r zs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 5)

tavirózsa

b l k n l d


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 7)

be tudtam lépni:ugras:

balkonláda

v r g l l t


----------



## Camii (2012 Június 9)

virágillat

t v r n y t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 11)

virágillat
l g f r s s t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 11)

Camii 1311: távirányító
légfrissítő
p r l sz v
Szia Bebeus ,szép napot Mindenkinek!!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 11)

Szia itt is!! 
én valamiért nem láttam Camii válaszát - bocsi érte 
páraelszívó
n v t s g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

nevetséges
// biztos a technika ördöge 
k v r d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

keveredés / kavarodás
t sz t s g 

// lehetséges, pláne itt az elmúlt napokban


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

tisztaság

g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

egészség
v t m n


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

vitamin
cs k m j l j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

csukamájolaj
m j p s t t m


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

májpástétom
k r m t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

krémtúró (majdnem krematórium 
j g h r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

avval még várjunk kiss
joghurt 
n r n cs l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

bizony hogy várjunk kiss
narancslé
l m n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 12)

limonádé
t r m x t l 
Szia bebeus ,megyek a dolgomra kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 12)

turmixital
p r d cs m l 
Szia Stemari, szép napot!!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

paradicsomlé
Szia ,jó reggelt -szép napot Mindenkinek!!
p r t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 13)

Szia, Neked is 

pirítós

f ty l f l h


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

fátyolfelhő
sz sz ly s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

szeszélyes
h b r t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

hóbortos
m g b z t s 
szia!!!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 13)

Sziasztok, :..:

szeszélyes
magabiztos
n g d z


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

ingadozó
n g d s 
Sziasztok !! kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

negédes
j r v ny 

Halihó!!!! szépségeset mára kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

járvány 
// Köszi  remélem senki sem betegeskedik .. ??
b r ny h m l


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 13)

bárányhimlő

v d l t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

védőoltás
k t l z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

kötelező
v d t t s g 
// én még azóta is, de lehet ez már inkább allergia :S


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

beebeus írta:


> kötelező
> v d t t s g
> // én még azóta is, de lehet ez már inkább allergia :S



védettség 

// jobbulást kiss
sz n n t h


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

//köszönöm szépen kiss

szénanátha
p r l g f


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

parlagfű
cs l n k t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

csalánkiütés
v r g p r


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

virágpor
sz t m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 13)

asztmás
t d gy l l d s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 13)

tüdőgyulladás
sz n t r m
Szia,szép estétkiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

szanatórium
gy gy k z l s 

Szia!!! szép napot kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 14)

gyógykezelés 
f z t r p 
kiss Jó reggelt ,szép napot !!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

fizioterápia
gy gy m sz sz zs


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 14)

gyógymasszázs 
gy gy t r n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

gyógytorna
t b l s t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 14)

autóbaleset
l s s g ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

elsősegély
g r n c sz l p


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 14)

gerincoszlop
cs n t k v cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

csontkovács
sz m p l l


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 14)

szempilla
sz m h j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

szemhéj
m g z t v z


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 14)

magzatvíz

b b l l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 14)

babaillat
h n t p r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 14)

hintőpor
n j k c


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 15)

injekció

gy gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

gyógyulás
m z s k l cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

mézeskalács
v s r f :..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

vásárfia
ny l k 
Halihó!!!! :55:


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

nyalóka
t r k m z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

törökméz
c l l v l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

céllövölde 
v d m p r k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

vidámpark
h l l m v s t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

hullámvasút
f r g h n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

forgóhinta
l b k k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

libikóka
j t sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

játszótér
m k s k r k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

mókuskerék
f r sz p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

fűrészpor
cs v r h z


----------



## amin70 (2012 Június 15)

csavarhúzó
sz b d sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 15)

szabadúszó
m n k h ly


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 15)

munkahely
l l s n t r j


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 15)

állásinterjú
n l t r j z


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 16)

önéletrajz
z n k r


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 16)

zenekar
k r m s t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 16)

karmester

sz m f n


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 16)

szimfónia
b r t n


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 16)

bariton 
h sz n l t r h


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 17)

használt ruha
t l j s t m ny


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 17)

teljesítmény
l_g_nd_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 17)

legendás
h r z n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 17)

horizont
gy n l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 17)

egyenlítő
g r l l


----------



## laara (2012 Június 17)

gorilla 

p s t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 17)

apostol
k l s t r


----------



## laara (2012 Június 17)

kolostor

k l p t sz


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 17)

eukaliptusz

v d g sz t ny


----------



## laara (2012 Június 17)

vadgesztenye 

v g h z


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 17)

üvegház
v n t l t r


----------



## laara (2012 Június 18)

ventilátor 

n v r z m


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 18)

univerzum
n p r n d sz r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 18)

naprendszer
J p t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 18)

Jupiter
n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 18)

napsütés
n p n r g


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 18)

napenergia
v t r l s h j


----------



## laara (2012 Június 18)

vitorláshajó

n g t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 19)

ingatlan
s t b l t s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 19)

stabilitás
k r n k l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 19)

koránkelés
l m t l n s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 19)

álmatlanság
v k k r


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 19)

vekker
r k t t s


----------



## laara (2012 Június 19)

rakottas? 
nem, űrkutatás 

b l d c h n


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 20)

baldachin
cs p k f g g ny


----------



## laara (2012 Június 20)

csipkefüggöny 

n k r n s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 20)

unikornis
c l l v l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 20)

céllövölde 
t l t l l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 20)

telitalálat 
f ny r m ny
Szép estét Stemari!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 20)

főnyeremény
l t t d l


----------



## laara (2012 Június 21)

altatódal

n k g n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 21)

inkognitó
l r c


----------



## humbukkk (2012 Június 21)

álarc
cs r sz ny m g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 21)

cseresznyemag
h s l v s


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 21)

húsleves
v g b t t


----------



## laara (2012 Június 21)

üvegbetét 

b r n r t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 22)

jöhetne kis segítség  (jó nehéz feladvány


----------



## laara (2012 Június 22)

ok 
segítség1: 7 betűs szó a megfejtés, azaz mindössze 2 mgh-val értelmes szóvá egészíthető


segítség2: jelentése korlátolt


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 23)

bornírt ! érzem hogy tágult a látóköröm 

m b r b r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 23)

grat kistuzok!! nekem még segítséggel sem ment 

emberbarát
s g t k sz


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Június 23)

segítőkész (sejtettem hol lehet a magánhangzó és a googléba mindenféle magánhangzóval próbálkoztam, végül ez vezetett eredményre

d m n z k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 23)

dimenziók
m r l g k


----------



## laara (2012 Június 23)

mérlegek

_bocs, nem állt szándékomban túl nehezet adni, így sikerült

_p p r k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 23)

paprika
p d l zs n


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

padlizsán 

k k k k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 24)

kakukk
s r ly


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

sirály 

h b g ly


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 24)

hóbagoly
k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 24)

kávéfőző
p s t l d


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 24)

postaláda 
j s g c k k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 24)

újságcikk
b b p s k t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 24)

babapiskóta
t r m s


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

termés

p t r h


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 24)

potroh
sz m r f l


----------



## laara (2012 Június 24)

szamárfül

p t n c l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 24)

potenciális
l l n f l


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 24)

ellenfél
p d t r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 25)

padtárs
sz t ly f n k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 25)

osztályfőnök
sz_l_ _rt_k_zl_t
Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 25)

szülőértekezlet
sz l m n l l

Szépségeset Stemari!!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 25)

szalmonella 
f r t z s
Szia Beus kiss
csodálatos napot ,hetet mindenkinek !!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 25)

fertőzés
b k t r m


----------



## Sookye (2012 Június 25)

baktérium 
t l k t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 26)

ételkiütés
p ty ty s


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 26)

pöttyös
v sz k t g


----------



## laara (2012 Június 26)

viszketeg 

m p n l


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 26)

imponál

sz m p t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 26)

szimpátia
l z m r


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 26)

lázmérő  

j b b l s t


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 26)

jobbulást
l b d z s


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 26)

lábadozás

gy gy m d


----------



## laara (2012 Június 27)

gyógymód 

r d m j gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 27)

érdemjegy
b z ny t v ny


----------



## laara (2012 Június 27)

bizonyítvány 

t b r z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 27)

toborzás / táborozás
d k m n k


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 28)

diákmunka

f t l g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 28)

futólag
sz r v s b g r


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 29)

szarvasbogár

sz k r b sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 29)

szkarabeusz
k sz r d b z


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 29)

ékszerdoboz

f j r d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 29)

fejrádiók ?
d r k f j s


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 29)

kissStemari, hol is élsz? csak nem a *fjordok* hazájában? Kedveskedni akartam Neked ezzel a feladvánnyal 

derékfájás

d r l t s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 29)

derültség

j k d v


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 29)

jókedv

j sz n d k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

jószándék

f r r s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 30)

beebeus írta:


> jószándék
> 
> f r r s g


forróság
h h l l m
Kellemes hétvégét kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

hőhullám
k n k l 

szia!!! Neked is szépségeset! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 30)

kánikula
f gy l l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

fagylalt
s t r n d l


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 30)

strandol
h m k v r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

homokvár
n p sz m v g


----------



## stemari (2012 Június 30)

napszemüveg
h n t gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

hintaágy

h z sz sz ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Június 30)

Hahó:..:

háziasszony

b v s r l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Június 30)

bevásárol
m s g t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 1)

mosogat

ny r k ny h


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 1)

nyárikonyha
p p r t ny r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 1)

papírtányér
ny k k n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 1)

nyakkendő
sz l v t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 1)

szalvéta

zs r b r sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 1)

zsúrabrosz
s s k f l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 2)

sóskifli

f gy l l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 2)

fagylalt
j g h r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 2)

joghurt

t j s k v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 3)

tejeskávé
d sz sz r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 3)

desszert
d s sz j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 3)

édesszájú
p l cs n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 3)

palacsinta
cs k l d


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 4)

csokoládé

g r g d ny ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 4)

görögdinnye
n n sz l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 4)

ananászlé

l m n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 4)

limonádé
m l n sz r p


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 4)

málnaszörp

cs p v z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 4)

csapvíz

sz l c k r


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 4)

szőlőcukor

z v t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 4)

zivatar
h h l l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 4)

hőhullám
p l ty k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 6)

hogy mi ez?? hát ami szájról-szájra terjed, lehet rosszindulatú is...
meg van ilyen virág is  remélem segítettem


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 6)

pletyka
//nahát  ,hogy én mennyit törtem a fejem ..
köszi Beus a segítséget kiss
sz m sz d l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 6)

szomszédolás
h z sz sz ny

szívesen  sajnálom, hogy kicsit megakadt a játék


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 6)

háziasszony

ny r l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 6)

nyaralás
k r n d l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 6)

kirándulás
r p l j gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 6)

repülőjegy
p l t f l k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 6)

pilótafülke
p gy gy sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 6)

poggyász
t l s ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 6)

túlsúly
l g ny m s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 6)

légnyomás
v r ny m s 
/Jó éjt Beus,szép álmokat Mindenkinekkiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 7)

vérnyomás
h m r s k l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 7)

hőmérséklet
l z m r


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

lázmérő

n t b t k m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

antibiotikum
f l p l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 8)

felépülés
gy m l cs


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

gyümölcs 
g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 8)

egészség
r m l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

rémálom
sz v v r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 8)

szívverés
m g d b b n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

megdobban
f l gy r s l


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

felgyorsul 

d r n l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

adrenalin
d g r n d sz r


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

idegrendszer 

l m gy gy sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

elmegyógyász
sz n l t s


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

szenilitás 

d l b gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 8)

dilibogyó
k p sz l k
//Jó éjt laara


----------



## laara (2012 Július 8)

jó éjt neked is! 

kapszulák

l t t d l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 8)

altatódal

sz b d t r


----------



## laara (2012 Július 9)

szabadtéri 

r b r t m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

arborétum
h r b r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

herbárium
gy gy n v ny
szia Marcsi!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

gyógynövény
//szia Beus kiss
r s j b n i


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

rósejbni 

l p cs n k


----------



## laara (2012 Július 9)

lapcsánka 

t cs n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

tócsni
p l sz k


----------



## laara (2012 Július 9)

puliszka 

p l n t (palánta is ok. de nem arra gondoltam)


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

planéta
l t h t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

látóhatár
h r z n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

horizont
sz v r v ny


----------



## Ariel Boáz (2012 Július 9)

szivárvány
t sz v r g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

tiszavirág
t p z r


----------



## Ariel Boáz (2012 Július 9)

tépőzár
s v ny s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

savanyúság
cs l m d


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

csalamádé
l m c t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

almaecet
sz l c k r


----------



## Ariel Boáz (2012 Július 9)

szőlőcukor
z_v_t_r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 9)

zivatar
z p r s


----------



## Ariel Boáz (2012 Július 9)

záporeső
f_l_v_l

A 20-ik  Sikerult


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 9)

:777:
falevél
cs n t h j s


----------



## laara (2012 Július 9)

csonthéjas

h sz n v s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 10)

huszonéves
sz n s v s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 10)

szénsavas
b b r k s 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 10)

buborékos
sz v sz l
:..:


----------



## laara (2012 Július 10)

szívószál 

s k b t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 10)

esőkabát

s t l n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

segítség: ilyen az ízetlen étel


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

sótlan /sótalan 
//lehetne esetlen is ..
z m t s 
Jó reggelt ,szép napot kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

szia!! kiss valóban, de a sótlanra gondoltam 

zamatos
f sz r s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

fűszeres
s v ny k s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

savanykás
p k n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

pikáns
k s r d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

keserédes
f ny r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

fanyar
cs p s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

csípős
p p r k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

paprikás
k m ny m g s


----------



## laara (2012 Július 11)

köménymagos 

l s ty n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

lestyán

m j r n n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 11)

majoranna
k k k k f


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

kakukkfű
ny ny l v


----------



## laara (2012 Július 11)

anyanyelv 

r ny l v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 11)

irányelv
cs r sz ly


----------



## laara (2012 Július 11)

csoroszlya 

r k n c


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 12)

rakonca
t r g n c


----------



## laara (2012 Július 12)

targonca 

t j b p p


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 12)

tejbepapi
d r g l s k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 12)

daragaluska
n k d l


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 12)

nokedli
cs g t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 12)

csigatészta
s p g t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 12)

spagetti 
b r t f l


----------



## laara (2012 Július 12)

barátfüle 

p ty k s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

pityókás/pitykés

c k k n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 13)

cakkni,cukkini
h r g sz b t:..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 13)

horgászbot

h l sz l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

halászlé

r c p n t y

sziasztokkiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 13)

szia!!! kiss

rácponty
h s l v s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

húsleves

t k f z l k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 13)

tökfőzelék
b r k k l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

brokkoli

p l cs n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 13)

palacsinta
l n g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 13)

lángos
t j f l


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 13)

tejfel
f k h gy m


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

fokhagyma

z l l r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 13)

zeller
t r k ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 13)

tárkony

b r s k f


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 13)

borsikafű
d s k m ny
Jó éjt huncili ,köszönöm a játékot kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 14)

édeskömény (de lehet dióskémény is 

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## laara (2012 Július 14)

csirkeszárny 

m s t r m g


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 14)

mustármag
f sz r b l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 14)

fűszerbolt
z l d s g s
szia!!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 14)

zöldséges
p k s t m ny 
Szia kiss
süt a nap ezerágra , csak bekukk .......


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 14)

péksütemény

gy gy n v ny
jó kis nyári napsütés :55:


----------



## laara (2012 Július 14)

gyógynövény 

k m l l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 14)

kamilla
h z p t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 14)

házipatika
k p sz l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 14)

kapszula
s l m p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 14)

sólámpa

m l g s g


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 14)

melegség

s g d sz k z


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 14)

segédeszköz
s t p l c


----------



## laara (2012 Július 15)

sétapálca 

sz l m k l p


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 15)

szalmakalap 
Jó reggelt ,szép vasárnapot !!
k r n d l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 15)

kirándulás

b r n g s 
szia!! szépet-napsütésest-pihengetőset kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 15)

bringás,borongós
//volt napsütés is meg eső is  szép estét !!
f_lh_tl_n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 15)

felhőtlen

b l d g s g 
// itt is, nagyon buta idő volt ma


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 15)

boldogság
cs_l_df_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 15)

családfa / családfő

n k t s t v r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 15)

unokatestvér
r k n s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 15)

rokonság

m ny sz sz ny
jó pihit!!! sziasztok!!


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 15)

menyasszony
n sz j sz k 
Jó éjt Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

nászéjszaka

sz gy n l s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

szégyenlős
b j cs k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

bújócska

m k s k r k


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

mókuskerék
zs k t c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

zsákutca

k r f r g l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

körforgalom
cs cs f r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

csúcsforgalom
b r l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 16)

Szép napot, szia kiss

borult
k d r l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

szia!!!kiss
(bérlet-re gondoltam 

kiderül
v r f ny s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 16)

verőfényes

s t h j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

sétahajó
n p r ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

napernyő
ny g gy k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

nyugágyak

p h n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

pihenés
sz n d r g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

szendergés

k p r g ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

képregény
s d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

sudokuzás
k r sz t r j t v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

keresztrejtvény
sz j t k k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 16)

szójátékok

r l t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 16)

rulett
k r ty p r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 17)

kártyaparti
v sz t s 
//szia!!! napsütésest!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 17)

vesztés 
k b c l 
//köszi ,szépet nektek is kiss


----------



## laara (2012 Július 17)

kibicel 

v s k l p s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 17)

vaskalapos
f k b t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 17)

fakabátos (?)

r b d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Július 17)

őrbódé

s t r zs


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 17)

strázsa

k r ty l p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 17)

kártyalap
sz r n cs s

//igen, fakabátos-ra gondoltam kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 17)

Szia, kiss

szerencse
r m s ly g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 17)

rámosolyog
f ny r m ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 17)

főnyeremény

l m d z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 18)

álmodozás
ny r sz m k


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 18)

Itt is sziasztokkiss

nyerőszámok

s r s l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 18)

sorsolás

k z j gy z
kiss szia!!


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 18)

közjegyző

p n z k t g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 18)

pénzköteg

m l l m s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 18)

milliomos

m c n s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 18)

mecénás
n gy b cs


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 18)

nagybácsi / nagybecsű

t m g t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 18)

támogató
b t t k m t


----------



## laara (2012 Július 18)

betétkamat 

b n k k r ty


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

bankkártya

t r n z k c


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

tranzakció
t t l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

átutalás

k sz p n z


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

készpénz
p n z t r c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

pénztárca

t l l r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

tallér
f l l r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

fillér
p r p n z


----------



## laara (2012 Július 19)

aprópénz 

d v z h t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

devizahitel
k l cs n


----------



## laara (2012 Július 19)

kölcsön 

b r b d


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 19)

bérbeadó

sz r z d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 19)

szerződő

l b r l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 19)

albérlet

p t k z s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

építkezés
l k h z


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 19)

lakóház

k ny l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

kényelem
sz k s g l t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 19)

szükséglet

k v n l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 19)

kívánalom
b r n d z s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 19)

berendezés

l k ly s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 20)

lakályos

t t h n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 20)

otthonos
b z t n s g
szia ,viszlát :..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 20)

biztonság
k ny l m 
szia, szép napot!!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 20)

kényelem

k r t p t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 20)

kertépítés
k k p cs l d s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 20)

Szia, kiss
kikapcsolódás
b b l d s


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 20)

bíbelődés
k r t v t s 
kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 20)

kreativitás

r k z l d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 20)

örökzöldek 
sz k l k r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 20)

sziklakert

v r g gy s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 20)

virágágyás

l m b h l l t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 20)

lombhullató
sz z n l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 20)

szezonális
g r g d ny ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 21)

görögdinnye
sz b r c k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 21)

őszibarack

t k f z l k


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 21)

tökfőzelék

k p r sz sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 22)

kaporszósz
ty k h s l v s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 22)

tyúkhúsleves

cs g t sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 22)

csigatészta
b d f z s 
szia Beus ! kissszép vasárnapot Mindenkinek!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 22)

ebédfőzés
sz t l t r t 
szia Marcsi!! szép vasárnapot!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 22)

asztalterítő
sz l v t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 22)

szalvéta
p sz t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 22)

pásztor ,poszter ,piaszter 
r v d z r l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 22)

köszönöm Marcsi!! kiss pásztor-ra gondoltam 

rövidzárlat
h n t sz k


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 22)

hintaszék
r n g t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 23)

ringatás
k p r g ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 23)

képregény
ny r l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 23)

nyaralás

cs m g t r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 23)

csomagtartó
k r k p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 23)

kerékpár
h gy v d k


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 23)

hegyvidék 
t r b k n cs


----------



## laara (2012 Július 23)

túrabakancs 

k k r cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 23)

kikerics
k l p cs


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 23)

kalapács
f r sz p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 23)

fűrészpor
t k n s b k


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 23)

teknősbéka
r_zm_r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 24)

rozmár

p n g v n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 24)

pingvin
d l f n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 24)

delfin
l p r d


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 24)

leopárd
k n g r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 24)

kenguru
r sz l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 24)

oroszlán
t g r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 24)

tigris
v d k cs


----------



## laara (2012 Július 24)

vadkacsa 

p v sz m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 24)

pávaszem
h r t n z


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 24)

hortenzia

m r g r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 24)

margaréta


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 25)

stemari írta:


> margaréta


sz z sz r sz p


----------



## laara (2012 Július 25)

százszorszép 

b b k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 25)

bábakalács

v d t t


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

védett 

r z r v t m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

rezervátum

sz ny ny v z


----------



## Murmilla (2012 Július 26)

szennyvíz

t l gy f sz k


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

tölgyfaszék 

c r k s p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

cirokseprű
p s t l d


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

szia Beus! 
postaláda

t v r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

szia laara! kiss

távirat
k p s l p


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

képeslap

l l sz t r c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

illusztráció

j g k c k


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

jégkocka 

m r l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

mirelit
h t sz k r ny


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

hűtőszekrény 

p r sz v


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 26)

porszívó

cs v r h z


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

csavarhúzó 

r s r m


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 26)

Sziasztok

erősáram
h l z t


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

szia! 

hálózat 
p k h l


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 26)

pókháló

l gy f g


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

légyfogó 

r v r cs p d


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 26)

rovarcsapda

r v v d sz


----------



## laara (2012 Július 26)

orvvadász 

l s p s k s


----------



## huncili (2012 Július 26)

lesipuskás

l t t m s


----------



## laara (2012 Július 27)

altatómese 

l t m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 27)

látomás

zs k t c


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 29)

zsákutca
h j t k ny r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 30)

hajtűkanyar

sz r p n t n


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 30)

szerpentin 
cs cs f r g l m
//Jó reggelt Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 30)

csúcsforgalom

m n t r n d 
szia Marcsi!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 30)

menetrend
v g l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 30)

végállomás

m n t j gy


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 30)

menetjegy 
p n z t r c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 30)

pénztárca

v sz sz j r


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 30)

visszajáró
p r p n z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 30)

aprópénz

v d g sz t ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Július 30)

vadgesztenye
t l t k


----------



## laara (2012 Július 31)

atlétika 

k r h t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Július 31)

korhatár

s ly m l s


----------



## laara (2012 Július 31)

súlyemelés 

h t sz s


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

hátúszás

l m p k n


----------



## laara (2012 Július 31)

olimpikon

r ny r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 1)

aranyérem

d b g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 1)

dobogós
h m n sz 
//Szia Beus kissszép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 1)

himnusz

d cs s g 
szia Marcsi!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 1)

dicsőség
s k r l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 1)

sikerélmény
d d l t t s 
így talán: d--d-l-tt-s


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 3)

diadalittas 
// köszi a segítséget kiss
v r s ny sz l l m


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 3)

versenyszellem 

k t v l


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 3)

aktiváló
d z t r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 3)

edzőterem

f l d v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 3)

feladvány
ny l v l c k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 3)

nyelvlecke
s p ny l


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 4)

spanyol 

gy r m t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 5)

gyarmat

k n t n n s


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 5)

kontinens 

t n h gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 6)

tanúhegy
v l k n


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 6)

vulkán
h m f l h


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 7)

hamufelhő

s l k ny g


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 7)

salakanyag
l g s t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 8)

lúgosítás

m r g z


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 8)

mérgező 

g l c f l k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 9)

galócafélék
l t v sz ly s


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 9)

életveszélyes 

b l j s l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 10)

baljóslat
sz r n cs


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 10)

szerencse 

ny r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 11)

nyerőszám

k p s l p


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 12)

képeslap 

t v r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 12)

távirat

h j sz r t


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 13)

hajszárító

k r k f


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 13)

körkefe

h j h b


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 13)

hajhab 

r zs l j


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 13)

rizsolaj

r zs v z


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 13)

rózsavíz 

r z m r n g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 13)

rozmaring

l v n d l


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 16)

levendula 

h r m n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 16)

hormon, harmónia, Hermione 

m s m d v


----------



## huncili (2012 Augusztus 16)

mosómedve

m c k s j t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 16)

mackósajt

h m b r g r


----------



## huncili (2012 Augusztus 16)

Szia Beebuskiss

hamburger

t r g m b c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 16)

túrógombóc

p l cs n t 
szia Huncili!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Augusztus 16)

palacsinta

p d n g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 17)

puding

l k v r


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 17)

lekvár 

k r t gy n g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 17)

akaratgyenge

b f ly s l


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 17)

befolyásol 

m n p l l


----------



## huncili (2012 Augusztus 17)

manipulál

t l t h t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 19)

átlátható

gy r t l m


----------



## Kultatukka (2012 Augusztus 20)

egyértelmű

m v sz l l k


----------



## laara (2012 Augusztus 22)

művészlélek

k l n c


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 23)

különc
gy n s g


----------



## Bertalan Erika (2012 Augusztus 23)

egyéniség
s ly t l n


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 23)

esélytelen
p sz sz m s t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 25)

pesszimista

n g t v


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 26)

negatív
l b l s
//Szia Beuskiss


----------



## Bertalan Erika (2012 Augusztus 26)

labilis
f r n t k s


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 26)

frenetikus
sz p r k z


----------



## Bertalan Erika (2012 Augusztus 26)

_sziporkázó
l k l m s
_


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 26)

alkalmas
t h t s g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 29)

tehetséges

f r d sz b


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 30)

beebeus írta:


> tehetséges
> 
> f r d sz b


Jó reggelt Beuskiss

fürdőszoba
t r l k z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 30)

törülköző

sz p p n 

szia Marcsi!! kiss rég találkoztunk


----------



## stemari (2012 Augusztus 30)

szappan 
// Szia kisskevesebb időm van mostanában...

t s t p l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Augusztus 31)

testápoló

b r t v h b 
//igen, itt is összejöttek a dolgok


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 1)

bortotvahab
r c k r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 1)

arckrém

zs l t n


----------



## welentze (2012 Szeptember 1)

zselatin

h j f s t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 2)

hajfesték

h b z n t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 2)

hibaüzenet

s b t p sz


----------



## titineni (2012 Szeptember 2)

sebtapasz

p l c k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 2)

palack

l k v r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 3)

lekvár
b r c k z


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 3)

barackíz

t r t t


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 4)

törött, utóérett, terítőt, átiratot 

v r c k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 4)

variációk

l h t s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 4)

lehetség
v l sz t k 
:..:


----------



## titineni (2012 Szeptember 4)

választék

k n l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 4)

kínálat

m s d p r c


----------



## titineni (2012 Szeptember 4)

másodperc

sz n t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 4)

szaniter, szenátor

t r f g t


----------



## titineni (2012 Szeptember 4)

térfogat

b r p l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 4)

bárpult

h l k p t r


----------



## Kiem01 (2012 Szeptember 4)

helikopter

r z s b n d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 4)

rezesbanda

t t m l s


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 5)

tetőemelés, autótömlős

b k r g r


----------



## titineni (2012 Szeptember 5)

_vagy tétemelés_

bokorugró

r l s t


----------



## Kiem01 (2012 Szeptember 5)

árlista, őrülését, őrölését

k z n h z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 5)

kazánház

k n d l l


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 5)

kandalló

t l sz k


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 6)

tolószék
s g d sz k z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 6)

segédeszköz

n p r ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 6)

napernyő
l s t l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 6)

lustálkodás

k ny v t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 6)

könyvtár
t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 6)

útlevél

l t m d


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 6)

életmód (kicsit korábban +átalszik 

m t r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 7)

műterem

j k d v


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 7)

jókedv
r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 7)

érzelem

sz n v d ly


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 7)

szenvedély

k r cs k


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 8)

_k_rcs_k


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 8)

akárcsak
cs k gy n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 8)

csakugyan

t k r k p


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 9)

tükörkép

p r t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 9)

portaőr 
d ny ny cs sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 9)

_portré_  
dinnyecsősz

sz r t n v l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 9)

szeretnivaló

b b g ly s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 9)

babgulyás
b r k r cs ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 10)

borkorcsolya

f sz t v l


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 10)

fesztivál 
l m sz r t 
Szia Beuskiss
Szép napot,hetet mindenkinek !!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 10)

szia Marcsi!! kissszépet Neked is 

álomszerető

p p cs f r j


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 10)

//almaszüret-re gondoltam ,de jó a tiéd is 
papucsférj 
p p cs m z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 10)

nahát   kiss

pipacsmező

n p t j


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 10)

naptej

b n b cs n t


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 10)

bűnbocsánat 
v z k l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 11)

vezeklés

k l s t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 11)

kolostor 
m g n z r k 
Szia kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 11)

magánzárka

sz r z t s 
szia Marcsi!! kiss szép keddet


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 11)

szerzetes
v cs r ny 
derűset, szépet kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 11)

vecsernye

zs l t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 11)

zsoltár

r zs f z r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 11)

rózsafűzér
m d k z s


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 12)

imádkozás

M ty n k


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 12)

Miatyánk 
cs p k b k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 12)

csipkebokor

f h r n m


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 12)

fehérnemű

h b s ly m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 12)

habselyem

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 12)

menyasszony
k z f g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 12)

kézfogó

g r t l c


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 12)

gratuláció

b l d g s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 12)

boldogság 
m g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 13)

megértés

t l r n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 13)

toleráns
h ny c k k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 13)

hiánycikk

b r z l m s 
szia Marcsi!! kiss


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 13)

borzalmas

r ny h r cs g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 13)

aranyhörcsög

j g s m d v


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

jegesmedve
r z m r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

rozmár

k k r cs n 
szia Marcsi!! szép pénteket


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

kökörcsin 
// Szia Beus ,viszont nektek is kissitt nagyon esik az eső..

f l v d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

falvédő

f g k r m 
Itt még szép,nyárias,de már érezni a változást


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

fogkrém
g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

egészség

gy sz r s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

egyszerűség 
g z s g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

igazságos

n gy l l k


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

nagylelkű
b r t s g s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

barátságos

f d r sz


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 14)

fodrász
s m r s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

ismerős

v k m r


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 14)

vakmerő

g g d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 14)

aggódás

f l t k ny s g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 14)

féltékenység

k r t v l s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 15)

kortávolság
l t k r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 15)

látókör

n z p n t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Szeptember 15)

vézőpont

s t d n


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 15)

stadion
l v s p ly


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 15)

lovaspálya

f g d s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 17)

fogadás
ny r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 17)

nyeremény

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 17)

könnycsepp
s m g t s


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 18)

simogatás

l t g t s
Sziasztokkiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 18)

látogatás
k l l m s 
Sziakiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 18)

kellemes

n p s t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 18)

napsütés
g_r_bly_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 19)

gereblyézés

f l v l


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 19)

falevél

g sz t ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 19)

gesztenye

n sz t l g


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 19)

nosztalgia

_ml_k_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 19)

emlékezés

sz p s g


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 19)

szépség

k r s sz k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 19)

karosszék

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 19)

parfüm

r l t t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 20)

rulett

s r k ny


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 20)

sárkány

g r f f m d r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 21)

griffmadár
cs d sz r v s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 21)

csodaszarvas
k t c b g r 

szia Marcsi!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 21)

kissBeus
katicabogár
p l l n g


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 21)

pillangó
sz t k t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 21)

szitakötő

sz k k t


----------



## laara (2012 Szeptember 23)

szökőkút 

t z j t k


----------



## huncili (2012 Szeptember 23)

tüzijáték

g r g t z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 24)

görögtűz

b r t v h b


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 24)

borotvahab
r c k r m
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 24)

arckrém

f r sz p r 

kissMarcsi!!!


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 24)

fűrészpor
cs m s t r 
kissBeus


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 24)

ácsmester

n v n p 
//megyek Marcsi, készítem férjecskémet,holnap repül 
szép napot Neked!!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 24)

névnap 
// remélem hamarosan együtt lesztek ,sok szerencsét kiss
r p l g p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 24)

repülőgép

h l k p t r 
//köszönöm, aranyos vagy kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 24)

helikopter 
sz r ny l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 24)

szárnyalás

b r ny f l h


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 25)

bárányfelhő
b r n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 25)

berendezés

ny k l n c


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 25)

//ábrándozás-ra gondoltam
nyaklánc
k r k t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 25)

karkötő

p zs m

// bocsi, ez ugrott be


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 25)

pizsama
b l d ch n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 25)

baldachin

j gy gy r


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 25)

j gy gy r
b l d g s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 25)

jegygyűrű
boldogság

h sz n s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 26)

hasznos
k v l sz t tt


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 26)

kiválasztott

gy n s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 26)

egyéniség
//Szia Beuskissférjed szerencsésen odaért ?? 
t r l m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 26)

türelmes

sz m p t k s 

Szia Marcsim!! kiss igen, köszönöm, aranyos vagy  minden okés...csak hideg van kint, olyan 8-10 fok...nem tetsző


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 26)

szimpatikus
/megszokja majd ,csak melegebben kell öltözni 
pont annyi van itt is már egy hete elkezdtem fűteni.. 
sz k t l n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 26)

nem miatta aggódok, hanem magam miatt  nekem nehezebb fog menni a hidegre hangolódás

szokatlan

r z k ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

beebeus írta:


> nem miatta aggódok, hanem magam miatt  nekem nehezebb fog menni a hidegre hangolódás
> 
> szokatlan
> 
> r z k ny


// megértelek Beus kissén se szeretek fázni ..

érzékeny
l k l m z k d


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 27)

alkalmazkodó

h z sz sz ny
szia Marcsi! kiss küldök egy kis napsütést


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

háziasszony 
Köszi Beus ,elteszem holnapra kissma itt is süt a napocska 

sz r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 27)

szorgalom

t r t n l m 
...persze hogy süt....én küldtem


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

kiss
történelem
m l k k ny v


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 27)

emlékkönyv

p d g g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

pedagógus
zs n g g


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 27)

zsinagóga

k r l v l


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

körlevél
t g gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 27)

taggyűlés

h n v gy


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 27)

honvágy

n p l l n z


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

napellenző
n f r l m p


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 27)

infralámpa

gy gy n v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Szeptember 27)

gyógynövény
t r m sz t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Szeptember 28)

termesztő

v g h z


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 1)

üvegház

f l s t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 1)

fóliasátor

f r d sz b 
szia Huncili!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 1)

Szia Beuskiss

fürdőszoba
m s l v s s


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 2)

meseolvasás
l t t d l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 2)

altatódal

m g ny g t t


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 2)

megnyugtat kiss
l r n g t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 2)

elringat

m g l l 
szia!! kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 2)

megölelkiss
b z t n s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 2)

biztonság

v l m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 2)

vl m ny
k z l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 2)

közlemény

f r d t


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 3)

fáradt, ferdít, fordít

sz n k r n


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 3)

szinkron
sz n n m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 4)

szinoníma

h s n l s g


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 4)

hasonlóság

t l t l l t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 4)

telitalálat

k r d j l


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 4)

kérdőjel

m t m t k


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 4)

matematika
l g b r


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 5)

algebra

s k l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 5)

iskola

sz t ly f n k


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 5)

osztályfőnök
t n t r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 5)

tanterem

k r h t r


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 5)

korhatár
r t t s g


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 5)

érettség / érettségi

t k r k p


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 6)

tükörkép
r m k m


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 6)

remekmű

l j f s t m ny


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 8)

olajfestmény

v z m s s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 9)

vízmosás

f r r s


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 9)

forrás
s v ny v z


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 9)

ásványvíz

sz n s v


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 9)

szénsav
b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 9)

buborék

sz v sz l


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 9)

szívószál
k k t l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 9)

koktél

v l m s k r t


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 9)

vilmoskörte
p ty z l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 15)

potyázol, pityózol

m n t r n d


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 15)

//pityizál 
menetrend
r p l t r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 15)

repülőtér

l n cs f z l k


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 15)

lencsefőzelék

l p cs n k _avagy_ t cs n


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 16)

lepcsánka / tócsni

t h t s g s


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 16)

tehetséges
k t r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 16)

kitartó

c k k n


----------



## pompelmo (2012 Október 16)

cukkini

p r sz t h j sz l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 16)

paraszthajszál

sz l f l d


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 17)

szülőföld

h n v gy


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 17)

honvágy

ny ny l v


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 17)

anyanyelv

k t d s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 17)

kötődés

l sz k d s


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 17)

elszakadás

k l n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 17)

kalandozás

n p r f r g


----------



## kistuzok (2012 Október 21)

napraforgó

m p r sz sz n z m s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 21)

impresszionizmus

r n sz n sz


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 21)

reneszánsz

f s t s k l


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 21)

festőiskola

cs d l t s


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 21)

csodálatos
m l t s


----------



## laara (2012 Október 22)

említés, múlatás

b j k t m


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 24)

objektum

k d sz t l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 24)

ködszitálás

p r t r t l m


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 24)

portartalom 
h_g_é_i_u_


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 24)

higiénikus

t sz t s g


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 24)

tisztaság
p r t r l s
//bocsi,az előbb elrontottam


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 25)

portörlés

k v f z


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 25)

kávéfőző
p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 25)

pihenés

k ny v t r


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 26)

könyvtár

v l sz t k


----------



## evi750206 (2012 Október 26)

válaszotok

k l n r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 27)

választék
különóra

f g g ny


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 27)

függöny
k k cs k l 
//szia Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 27)

kukucskál

v d k n 

szép hétvégét Marcsi kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 30)

vidéken
k r n d l s
//Szép napot Beus !!


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 30)

// vadkan 

kirándulás

sz m p t k s 
Szia Marcsi kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 30)

szimpatikus
k z k d v l t
kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 30)

közkedvelt

n p sz r


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 30)

népszerű
k z s m r t


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 30)

közismert

v l g h r


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 31)

világhírű

n gy sz r


----------



## huncili (2012 Október 31)

nagyszerű

_lv_z_t_s


----------



## stemari (2012 Október 31)

élvezetes
sz r k z t t


----------



## beebeus (2012 Október 31)

szórakoztató / szórakozott

k r sz t m t sz t 

Marcsi kiss


----------



## fantomasz (2012 Október 31)

üléshuzat

gylgylt


----------



## huncili (2012 November 3)

beebeus írta:


> szórakoztató / szórakozott
> 
> k r sz t m t sz t
> 
> Marcsi kiss



keresztmetszet

_(megfejtem fantomaszét is , el ne menjen a péterkéje, bár nem ártana, ha elolvasná előbb a a játékszabályokat)
agylágyulat

_k z s l b s


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 3)

kezeslábas

b b k cs


----------



## huncili (2012 November 4)

babakocsi

r n g t


----------



## Dori76 (2012 November 4)

ringat / rángat
j sz l tt


----------



## huncili (2012 November 6)

újszülött

g g cs l


----------



## stemari (2012 November 7)

gőgicsél/ő
cs cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 7)

csücsörít

z n sz r z


----------



## izaka (2012 November 9)

zeneszerző

_a_y_o_s_á_


----------



## stemari (2012 November 12)

izaka írta:


> zeneszerző
> 
> _a_y_o_s_á_


megpróbálom megfejteni ,de légyszíves olvasd el 
az első oldalon a szabályokat ..
gagyi ország ??
t l l g t


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 12)

...nem egyszerű, tippem sincs 

találgat

f n t r g 

szia Marcsi!! szép hetet kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 November 12)

fintorog
k r d j l 
Szia Beus kiss minden rendben ??


----------



## kistuzok (2012 November 12)

kérdőjel

p r h r d t s


----------



## huncili (2012 November 12)

Sziasztok kiss_
#2072-re: ezzel én is birkóztam  tanya ország, fagybor szám, nagydobszám, azután feladtam

_apróhirdetés
l v l t t k


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 12)

Azta Huncili.....  szuper vagy 

levéltitok / levéltetűk

r g d z


----------



## huncili (2012 November 12)

_ köszi, de ezek amolyan kimódolt szavak, nem tudom mire gondolhatott a feladó, talán visszanéz és megadja a megoldást

_ragadozó

l p r d


----------



## stemari (2012 November 12)

huncili írta:


> _ köszi, de ezek amolyan kimódolt szavak, nem tudom mire gondolhatott a feladó, talán visszanéz és megadja a megoldást
> 
> _ragadozó
> 
> ...


Szia huncili kiss

leopárd
v r n g z


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 13)

nekem még kimódolt szavak sem jutottak eszembe :1:

vérengző

d zs n g l


----------



## stemari (2012 November 13)

dzsungel
sz v n n


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 13)

szavanna

b n n f


----------



## stemari (2012 November 14)

banánfa
cs m p n z

:..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 14)

csimpánz

g r l l 

kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 November 14)

gorilla
f l l m t s


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 14)

félelmetes

m g j sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 November 14)

megijeszt
m g r t t n
Szia,további szép napot


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 14)

megretten

k t r c 

kiss Marcsi


----------



## huncili (2012 November 14)

sziasztok:..:

ketrec

m b r sz b s


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 15)

emberszabású

b r l n g 

kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 November 15)

barlang

v d sz t 
kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 November 15)

vadászat:..:
t r f k


----------



## huncili (2012 November 15)

Szia kiss

trafik

t r v ny


----------



## stemari (2012 November 15)

/trófeák-ra gondoltam ..
törvény
p r g r f s 
Szia kiss


----------



## huncili (2012 November 15)

éreztem, hogy nem a trafik az igazi, de egyszerűen nem jutott más az eszembe

paragrafus

j g k v t s


----------



## stemari (2012 November 16)

jogkövetés
t r gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 16)

tárgyalás

sz m r j 
szia Marcsi! szép pénteket kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 November 16)

szamuráj 
sz k l k r t 
Viszont Beus kiss


----------



## laara (2012 November 17)

sziklakert 

v c l l l


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 17)

vacillál

k r k gy r


----------



## laara (2012 November 17)

kerékgyűrű 

s t b d


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 17)

//karikagyűrű-re gondoltam

estebéd

sz l n n


----------



## stemari (2012 November 18)

szalonna
k r m t r 
Szép vasárnapot mindenkinek !!


----------



## huncili (2012 November 18)

KöszikissStemari Neked is, és mindenkinek 

krémtúró
s s k k r m


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 18)

sóskakrém

p d l zs n


----------



## laara (2012 November 18)

padlizsán 

sz t r g


----------



## huncili (2012 November 18)

osztriga

g r n l r k


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 19)

garnélarák

j t sz t r


----------



## stemari (2012 November 19)

játszótér 
t r m b l n


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 20)

trambulin

n gy b g


----------



## kicsikiraly (2012 November 20)

nagybőgő

sz v sz t t


----------



## titineni (2012 November 20)

eszeveszett

p l f n


----------



## kicsikiraly (2012 November 20)

plafon

s r g r cs


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 20)

sírógörcs

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## laara (2012 November 24)

könnycsepp 

s t g m


----------



## kistuzok (2012 November 24)

stigma

t k k t


----------



## kistuzok (2012 November 25)

zenei dolog:
pld.: ... és fúga


----------



## kistuzok (2012 November 26)

tokkáta

m n t t


----------



## stemari (2012 November 26)

menüett
m z r k


----------



## titineni (2012 November 27)

mazurka

r n d l l


----------



## titineni (2012 November 28)

titineni írta:


> r n d l l



_(körbástya)_


----------



## stemari (2012 November 28)

rondella 
b r k d


----------



## titineni (2012 November 28)

barikád

b r t n


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 28)

börtön

b n cs l k m ny


----------



## stemari (2012 November 28)

bűncselekmény
h m s t s
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 29)

hamisítás

gy gy t r n

kiss


----------



## stemari (2012 November 29)

gyógytorna
k n d c 
kissBeus !! Ilyen korán


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 29)

// itt már 12 óra van  kiss
kondíció

p s t l d


----------



## stemari (2012 November 29)

Aha ,akkor értem kiss
postaláda
l v l p p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 29)

levélpapír

k p s l p
//lusta vagyok én a koránkeléshez


----------



## bl2 (2012 November 30)

kepeslap


----------



## bl2 (2012 November 30)

_ngy_lh_j


----------



## beebeus (2012 November 30)

angyalhaj

s r g r g


----------



## stemari (2012 December 3)

ságarigó
p cs r t sz


----------



## huncili (2012 December 3)

pacsirtaszó

cs r p l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 4)

csiripelés

m d r j sz t


----------



## stemari (2012 December 4)

madárijesztő
m d r t t
Szia B euskiss


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 4)

madáretető

d n v r 

kiss Marcsi


----------



## stemari (2012 December 5)

Szia Beus kiss hideg van nálatok ??
itt tegnap -20 ,ma csak a fele ...
denevér
g ly f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 5)

gólyafészek

m d r t j 

//nem vészes, -5 - -8, a szél nagyon hideg és rengeteg a hó. gondolom majd januárban jól belehúz...


----------



## stemari (2012 December 5)

madártej
k l s k s
//...most sál,sapka ,kesztyűszezon van


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 6)

köleskása

cs r k sz r ny 

//jobban szeretem a póló-rövidnadrág kombinációt


----------



## kiem (2012 December 6)

csirkeszárny

v n d r s ly m


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 6)

vándorsólyom

t r sz ny


----------



## stemari (2012 December 7)

tarisznya
p g cs a


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 7)

pogácsa

k v f z 

// miután feladtam a feladványom, akkor láttam h lehet tériszony is


----------



## stemari (2012 December 11)

beebeus írta:


> pogácsa
> 
> k v f z
> 
> // miután feladtam a feladványom, akkor láttam h lehet tériszony is


tényleg ..kiss

kávéfőző
k t l s


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 11)

aktuális /kitolás / köteles

cs r sz ny


----------



## stemari (2012 December 11)

cseresznye 
g sz t ny p r


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 11)

gesztenyepüré

f n m s g


----------



## huncili (2012 December 11)

finomság

b g l


----------



## stemari (2012 December 11)

bagel /bégel ..
m f f n


----------



## huncili (2012 December 11)

Marcsika, és a *beigli ? *hmm...? leszoktál róla? (jövő héten már sütöm..., na jó, csak pénteken vagy szombaton)

muffin 

p s p k k ny r


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 12)

püspökkenyér

k r cs ny 

//a beigliről nem lehet leszokni  én sütni nem tudom, de enni annál jobban


----------



## huncili (2012 December 12)

Szia Beus kiss

karácsony

cs n d s j (két szó)


----------



## titineni (2012 December 12)

csendes éj

sz v r g


----------



## stemari (2012 December 12)

huncili írta:


> Marcsika, és a *beigli ? *hmm...? leszoktál róla? (jövő héten már sütöm..., na jó, csak pénteken vagy szombaton)
> 
> muffin
> 
> p s p k k ny r


Jaaj ,szegény fejem  nincs is karácsony beigli nélkül ... az idén nem sütök ,anyámtól fogok kapni ...csere-berélünk


----------



## stemari (2012 December 12)

titineni írta:


> csendes éj
> 
> sz v r g



szóvirág ,szivárog ..
zs r g n


----------



## titineni (2012 December 12)

zsargon

sz t v r


----------



## huncili (2012 December 12)

ösztövér

k t g s


----------



## titineni (2012 December 12)

kútágas

h r h r n g


----------



## huncili (2012 December 12)

hírharang

k s b r


----------



## titineni (2012 December 12)

kisbíró

k sz b r


----------



## kistuzok (2012 December 12)

kőszobor

d l t l p


----------



## huncili (2012 December 12)

üdülőtelep

h f v s


----------



## stemari (2012 December 12)

hófúvás
z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2012 December 13)

zimankó

j g h gy


----------



## titineni (2012 December 13)

cs cs d sz


----------



## huncili (2012 December 14)

csúcsdísz 

v g g m b


----------



## stemari (2012 December 14)

üveggömb
k n d l b r


----------



## huncili (2012 December 14)

kandeláber

f ny f z r


----------



## stemari (2012 December 14)

fényfűzér 
f ny g


----------



## huncili (2012 December 14)

fenyőág

cs n g ty ty


----------



## stemari (2012 December 17)

csengettyű
cs l l g sz r


----------



## CsABi1998 (2012 December 17)

csillagszóró
j n d k cs m g


----------



## Adaam5 (2012 December 17)

ajándékcsomag
p p r s b e d


----------



## huncili (2012 December 18)

papíros valami - miután keverte a magán- és mássalhanzókat, fogalmam sincs mire gondolhatott Adaam, majd ha visszajön feloldja. Ezen most túllendülünk.

d sz m s n


----------



## stemari (2012 December 20)

díszmasni?
j n d k


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 4)

ajándék!

d g z l s


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 6)

:..:

adóigazolás
d sz k s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 6)

időszakos 

m l l k t c cs k


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 6)

mellékutcácska 

m cs k k v s


----------



## Szimona18 (2013 Január 6)

macskaköves
p r z n l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 7)

paráználkodás

b sz j gy


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 7)

buszjegy

b h z s d k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 7)

beházasodik

l j gy z s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 7)

eljegyzés

h t t s s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 7)

áhitatosság

zs b p n z


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 7)

zsebpénz
b n k k r ty


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 7)

bankkártya

p zs g f r d 

kiss


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 7)

pezsgőfürdő
t s t p l 
Szia Beuskiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 7)

testápoló

g m cs n k


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 8)

gumicsónak
sz m d n c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 8)

úszómedence

sz gy n l s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 8)

szégyenlős

h s s
g r s


----------



## titineni (2013 Január 8)

hasas ugrás

b k s s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 9)

baksis

b k f n c


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 11)

bukfenc
p r t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 11)

piruett

b l t t


----------



## titineni (2013 Január 11)

balett

p r m d n n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 11)

primadonna

m r c p n


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 11)

marcipán

cs k m j l j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 11)

csukamájolaj

v g t r n s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 14)

vegetáriánus

s j t b r g r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 15)

sajtburger

v t t c k r


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 15)

vattacukor

sz k m (de nem szakma, és nincs ragozva


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 15)

Sziasztok kiss

eszkimó 

r z m r


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 15)

üdv bebeus és huncili !  
rozmár

k k b l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 15)

Szia, én még egy ideig, csak ritkán és rövid időre tudok jönni 

kékbálna

p n g v n


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 15)

akkor most kihasználom ezt az alkalmat 

pingvin

j g s m d v


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 15)

jegesmedve

k ty sz n


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 16)

kutyaszán
h t l p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 16)

hótalp

t n g r p r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 16)

tengerpart
s t r n d l b d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 16)

strandlabda

n p t j


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 16)

naptej
b r n z b r n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 16)

bronzbarna

sz m v g s


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 16)

szemüveges
r v d l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 16)

rövidlátó

f j f j s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 16)

fejfájóós

l sz k ny


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 16)

aluszékony
sz r n g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 17)

szorongás

m g j sz t


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 17)

megijeszt
m g t r f l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 18)

megtréfál

m j n z


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 18)

majonéz
m r c p n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 18)

marcipán

p r h z m s


----------



## kistuzok (2013 Január 18)

párhuzamos

z b r cs k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 18)

zebracsíkos

k k k k f


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 19)

kakukkfű

b b r l v l


----------



## galano (2013 Január 20)

babérlevél

l z k n y


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 20)

előzékeny

j t k sz b ly


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 21)

játékszabály
b t r t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 21)

betartás

n v d l m 

:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 21)

beebeus írta:


> betartás
> 
> n v d l m
> 
> :..:


kiss Beus
önvédelem
cs l g n cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 21)

cselgáncs

p sz t r n g


----------



## galano (2013 Január 21)

pisztráng

h gy s g r n d sz r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 21)

hegységrendszer

n gy m m


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 27)

nagymama

r m f r r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 27)

örömforrás

f r d sz b


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 31)

fürdőszoba
h b sz v cs


----------



## huncili (2013 Január 31)

habszivacs

v z k l d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Január 31)

vízkőoldó

f g z m n c


----------



## stemari (2013 Január 31)

fogzománc 
m f g s r 
szia Beus ,szép napotkiss
//csak bekukk


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Január 31)

műfogsor

b r ny f l h


----------



## VargaVi (2013 Január 31)

bárányfelhő

s f r r s


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 1)

sóforrás
gy gy t r n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 1)

// vagy _ősforrás_....van valami ilyen című buta sorozat 

gyógytorna

r c p c 

kiss Marcsi!!


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 1)

recepció ?? 
r p c l j 
Szia Beus ,szép napot Nektek kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 1)

bizony :ugras::ugras:

repceolaj
r z m r n g 

Nektek is nagyon szépet!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 3)

rozmaring

sz r t t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 4)

szárított

h z r n d


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 5)

házirend
ny g l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 5)

nyugalom

k ny l m s 

:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 6)

kényelmes
cs g l s s
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 6)

csigalassú

v r s b r

kiss Marcsi!!


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 6)

vörösbor
l t t d l 
kissSzia !


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 6)

altatódal

t p sz r


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 6)

Sziasztok kiss!

tápszer

j l n l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 6)

jelenlét / jelenléti

p r n cs t

:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 6)

párnacsata

t l l p h


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 6)

tollpihe

p ly k ny k


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 6)

pulykanyak

p v t l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 7)

pávatoll

t j k z t t s


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 7)

tájékoztatás
j t k sz b ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 7)

játékszabály

m d r t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 8)

moderátor

m g j gy z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 8)

beebeus írta:


> moderátor
> 
> m g j gy z s



megjegyzés
m k f t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 8)

ámokfutó
m g s g r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 8)

magasugrás

s ly l k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 9)

súlylökés
h gy m sz


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 10)

hegymászó
t r b k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 10)

túrabakancs

h v s
gy p r (_2 szó_)


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 10)

havasi gyopár

h sz b r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 11)

hószobrok
//_bocsánat ha valami egészen más, semmi nem jut eszembe csak ez _:1:

h b sz k sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 11)

Beus csillagos 5-ös, pont erre gondoltam kiss

hibiszkusz

gy m l cs t


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 11)

gyümölcstea
r m p n cs 
// hókuszpókuszozik a canada.hun


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 11)

igen, látszólag eltűnnek a beírások, azután hipp-hopp; megjelenik, :?

rumpuncs

g r g


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 11)

grog
k r ty l g t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 12)

kortyolgat
g r g d ny ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 12)

görögdinnye

b s j r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 12)

busójárás
r k n c t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 12)

rakoncátlan

n p sz k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 13)

népszokás
g j z r


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 13)

gejzír

h m p ly g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 13)

hömpölyög / hömpölygő

sz m p l l 

:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 13)

Szia kiss

szempilla

k z m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 13)

kozmetikus
f j f j s


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 13)

fejfájás // 

m g r n


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 14)

migrén
ny g l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 14)

nyugalom

z l d b b


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 14)

zöldbab
f z l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 14)

főzelék
v r g cs k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 14)

virágcsokor

n r c sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 15)

nárcisz
p r f m


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 15)

parfüm

l l f l h


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 17)

huncili írta:


> parfüm
> 
> l l f l h


Ezt elrontottam, egy betű kimaradt ! Bocsánat, Beus és Stemari és mindenki más, aki esetleg erre járt :656:!

l l *t* f l h


----------



## titineni (2013 Február 20)

illatfelhő

l t l l t


----------



## medve1616 (2013 Február 20)

LáTLeLeT

frks


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 20)

farakás, farkas, furkós, firkás

r z m r n g


----------



## medve1616 (2013 Február 20)

gratulálok beebeus

RoZMaRiNG

c l f t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 21)

célfotó

v gy sz r


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 21)

A címlapon látom, hogy Beus írt ma 5ó 15-kor de itt nem látható a hozzászólása !!:mrgreen:
Akkor most barbatrükk:

Bejött, az eddigieket elküldtem , most már látom Beus feladványát, 

vegyszer

n h z k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 21)

:ugras::ugras::ugras:

nehézkes
d b k c k


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 21)

Beus  kiss

dobókocka

cs l f n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 21)

csalafinta
v k m r 

kiss Huncili


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 22)

vakmerő

b z s g r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 23)

bázisugró

p p r s r k ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 23)

:..:

papírsárkány

d m b l d l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 23)

domboldal
sz l cs n d 

kiss Huncili


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 23)

kiss
szélcsend

l g zs k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 24)

légzsák

r g l m s


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 24)

rugalmas
k ny l m s 
:wink:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 24)

kényelmes

g z sz t n c


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 24)

egzisztencia

l t m d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 25)

életmód

gy n s ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 25)

egyensúly

t g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 26)

átgondolt
sz l c k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 26)

szőlőcukor

n r g 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 26)

energia

l z c


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 27)

lazac

h l l j


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 27)

halolaj
h l l l j 
:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 27)

_kis cseles, percekig csak bután néztem a ménkű sok l-et_ kiss

halleluja

sz m f l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 28)

szemfüles
k k k k f


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 28)

kakkukfű
b zs l k m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 28)

bazsalikom

sz r t r t s 

kiss Marcsi!!


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 28)

szertartás 
b r d z s 
Szia Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 28)

ébredezés
k v f z


----------



## zsistvan (2013 Február 28)

kávéfőző

h z k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Február 28)

házkerítés
c p f z


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 28)

cipőfűző
l sz t k s


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 28)

elasztikus

t p z r


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 28)

tépőzár
b z t s t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 28)

biztosítótű

p t n t


----------



## stemari (2013 Február 28)

patent
g m k p cs


----------



## huncili (2013 Február 28)

gémkapocs

r t r n d z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 1)

iratrendező
r c p t


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 1)

recept
sz k cs k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 1)

szakácskönyv

s r p ny 

:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 1)

serpenyő
f k n l 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 1)

fakanál

sz l v t


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 2)

szalvéta

b r sz
:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 2)

abrosz
k n d l b r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 2)

kandeláber

k d r c


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 2)

kudarc

k d v sz g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 3)

kedvszegő

k ny ny l m


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 3)

könnyelmű

l s ly ly d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 3)

elsüllyed

m g k d ly z


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 4)

megakadályoz

v s m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 4)

vasmacska

m t r z


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 6)

matróz
t n g r sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 6)

tengerész

f l t t


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 7)

huncili írta:


> tengerész
> 
> f l t t


flotta
v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 7)

vitorla

b t r s g


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 7)

bátorság
h s t t t 
Szia Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 7)

hőstett / hasított

k l cs ly k 

kiss Marcsi!!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 7)

kulcslyuk

j t r cs
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 7)

ajtórács

b z t n s g s 

:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 8)

biztonságos
k d z r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 8)

kódzár

d j r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 8)

időjárás

h d g f r n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 8)

hidegfront

b n n h j


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 11)

banánhéj

m gy gy sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 11)

meggyszósz

k l b sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 14)

kolbász

r n t t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 14)

rántotta / rontotta / rántott / rontott

f k h gy m 

:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 14)

Sziakiss! Az elsőre gondoltam, mint kolbászos rántotta

fokhagyma

m j r n n


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 14)

majoranna
b zs l k m 
Sziasztok kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 14)

bazsalikom

h s l v s 

Sziasztok!! kiss
Huncili, finom ám a rántottád


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 14)

azt elhiszem, ma sütök is, mert megérdemlem...

húsleves (ez is jöhet, csak ez nem megy olyan gyorsan)

m n s r


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 14)

menüsor
k l r d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 14)

kalóriadús

k l sz t r n


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 14)

koleszterin
v r ny m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 15)

vérnyomás

c k r b t g


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 15)

cukorbeteg

n z l n p m p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 17)

inzulinpumpa
s b t p sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 18)

sebtapasz

l s s g ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 18)

elsősegély
m z s k l cs


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 18)

mézeskalács
sz g f sz g 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 18)

szegfűszeg
k k sz d

kiss Marcsi!!!


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 18)

kókuszdió
sz r cs n d 
kissBeus !!


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 18)

szerecsendió
p l g r m s t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 18)

polgármester

t l p l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 19)

település

zs k t c


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 20)

zsákutca

sz r p n t n


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 21)

szerpentin 
sz d l t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 21)

szédületes
m r c p n


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 21)

marcipán

ny m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 21)

nyom, nyomó, enyém, anyám

ny ny l v


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 21)

Beuska, ez mind nagyon jó, én (infantilis módon) a *nyami*-ra gondoltam, mert hogy nagyon szeretem a marcipánt...

anyanyelv

h b r t s
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 22)

// nekem még a *nyamm* jutott eszembe (igencsak hasonló a gondolkozásunk  , csak hiányzott még egy *m*

hóbortos

k r ty v r 
kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 22)

kiss 

kártyavár

r k n l l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 23)

rokonlélek kiss

sz k l k r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 23)

sziklakert
k r t k p 
Kellemes hétvégét Mindenkinek


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 23)

Köszi és Neked is 

kertkapu

l g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 23)

lugas
sz l f r t


----------



## Pomi62 (2013 Március 23)

szőlőfürt
p r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 24)

présház
c r k sz


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 24)

cirkusz
b h c r r 
:..:


----------



## laara (2013 Március 24)

bohócorr 

n gy r d m


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 24)

nagyérdemű

h r s ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 24)

harsány / harisnya

v t t c k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 24)

vattacukor

t r p z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 24)

trapéz

M ty s
k r ly //2 szó


----------



## Pillangószív (2013 Március 25)

Mátyás király

K sz t l ny 
D zs //2 szó


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 25)

Kosztolányi Dezső

h d v z r


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 26)

hadvezér
l l m l n k


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 27)

kissSziasztok!

államelnök

f l t m d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 27)

feltámadás
s b t p sz

sziasztok!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 28)

sebtapasz

g z p ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 28)

gézpólya

d k l t zs


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 28)

sziakiss

dekoltázs

s t ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 28)

szia Huncili!! kiss

estély / estélyi

ny k k n d


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 28)

nyakkendő

l k k c p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 28)

lakkcipő

t n c p r k t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Március 29)

táncparkett

sz l n z n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Március 29)

szalonzene
ny k l n c


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 1)

nyaklánc 
l cs l k d s 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 1)

locsolkodás

b h c

:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 1)

bohóc

l l t sz r
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 1)

illatszer / állatszőr

t r h ny

:..:


----------



## inni (2013 Április 1)

tarhonya

m s ly g


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 1)

mosolyog / mosolygó

m m k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 2)

mimika

k r m v r g


----------



## torpicur50 (2013 Április 2)

koromvirag


m st rf dr sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 2)

mesterfodrász

m s k r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 2)

maskara

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 3)

napfény 

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 3)

kikelet / kikölt / kikelt

m d r j sz t


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 3)

madárijesztő
sz l f r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 3)

szőlőfürt

p r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 3)

présház

j l m z


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 3)

jelmez
s m n k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 3)

smink

t k n s b k


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 4)

teknősbéka

k t l t


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 4)

kétéltű
k p l ty


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 4)

kopoltyú

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

menyasszony

m ny cs k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 10)

menyecske

r n d v


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

Szia kiss

randevú

j k d v


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 10)

jókedv / jókedvű

j g s m d v 

szia!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

jegesmedve

h f h r


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 10)

jegesmedve 
hófehér 
b l n v d sz 
Sziasztok kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

szia, itt is,kiss micsoda káosz

bálnavadász

f k b b


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 10)

fókabébi 
d l f n 
// vagy 2x is felviszi vagy 1x se 
mentem Huncili ,további szép napot kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

//szia, Neked is, én is mindjárt megyek

delfin
j t k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 10)

játékos

h ly s r s


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

helyesírás

p r k l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 10)

parkolt / pörkölt

p s k t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 10)

piskóta
n p sz m v g


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 10)

napszemüveg
d v t c k k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 11)

divatcikk
j s g p p r


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 11)

újságpapír

h m t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 11)

hamutartó

b r r v l


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 11)

borravaló

l s m r s


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 12)

elismerés 
k t n t s 
Jó reggelt,szép napot kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 13)

tippem: kitüntetés *??? *- csak hiányzik hozzá egy *t* ...ha más, úgy elnézést kívánok  és gondolkozom tovább!!!

n p r f r g


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 13)

Beuska, esetleg *kitanítás *? :???:

napraforgó

sz ty l
kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 14)

igen-igen  én megszavazom!! tegnap még 1 szó eszembe jutott, de mára elfelejtettem 

szotyola

m d v h gy m 
kiss


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 14)

beebeus írta:


> igen-igen  én megszavazom!! tegnap még 1 szó eszembe jutott, de mára elfelejtettem
> 
> szotyola
> 
> ...


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 14)

kirándulás

g m cs z m 

//semmi baj Marcsi kiss
Neked is szép vasárnapot.....vasárnap estét


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 15)

gumicsizma

r v z v sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 15)

árvízveszély

f l d r n g s


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 15)

földrengés

f l l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 15)

félelem

f g k f


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 15)

fogkefe

c n t r f g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 15)

centrifuga

h j sz r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 16)

hajszárító
h j f r m z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 16)

hajformázó

sz m p l l


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 16)

szempilla
sz j f ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 16)

szájfény

r c k r m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 16)

arckrém

k r m l k k


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 16)

körömlakk

h b f r d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 16)

habfürdő

sz m r n c k r m 
:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 16)

szemránckrém
sz r k l b 
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 17)

szarkaláb

f g sz b ly z


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 17)

fogszabályzó

gy gy t r n


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 18)

gyógytorna
cs p f c m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 18)

csípőficam

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 18)

százszorszép

n r c sz
/ mennem kell sziasztok:..:


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 18)

nárcisz
t l p n 
// nekem is,további szép napot:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 18)

tulipán

j g cs p


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 18)

jégcsap

t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 19)

útlevél

t v l s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 20)

távolság

v g g ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 20)

üveggolyó

m x m m


----------



## koppany1982 (2013 Április 20)

maximum 

m l t v t m n


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 20)

multivitamin

gy m l cs k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 20)

gyümölcsök

m s m d v


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 20)

mosómedve

s r gy r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 20)

sörgyár

gy r ty f ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 20)

gyertyafény

k r n g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 21)

kering, korong

d n v r


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 21)

denevér

f cs k f sz k


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 21)

fecskefészek
l k k cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 21)

lakókocsi
v r s b gy


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 22)

vörösbegy

k l b r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 22)

kolibri

f l m n g


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 22)

flamingó

m d r h z


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 22)

huncili írta:


> flamingó
> 
> m d r h z


madárház
g l m b d c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 23)

galambdúc

cs r sz m r c


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 24)

cserszömörce

gy n gy v r g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 24)

ott van!!! én látom 
kiss

gyöngyvirág

k k s t r j


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 24)

akkor jó, // agyamramegymá' komolyan :mrgreen:, mindenféle trükköket kell alkalmazni...

kakastaréj

t t k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 24)

titok / tátika

g z m z d ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 25)

mindkettő jó, én a tátikára gondoltam

gőzmozdony

k r m sz m cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 25)

koromszemcse

h m r s k l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 25)

Szia kiss

hőmérséklet

k l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 26)

kellemes

sz sz ly s


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 26)

szeszélyes

r gy f k d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 27)

rügyfakadás

p s t l d


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 27)

postaláda

k r k p r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 27)

kerékpárút

n v n p


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 27)

névnap

f l h z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 27)

fülhúzás

ny k l n c


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 28)

nyaklánc
h j p n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 28)

hajpánt

k g l f


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 29)

kuglóf

l m p l z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 30)

lámpaláz

d sz n v ny


----------



## stemari (2013 Április 30)

dísznövény
s v ny t j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Április 30)

sövénytuja ...gondolom 
de ezek nagyon tetszenek: sovány tej / savanyú tej

f ly m d r


----------



## huncili (2013 Április 30)

folyómeder

zs l p k m r


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 1)

zsilipkamra ...új feladat : g t sz k d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 1)

gátszakadás

v z t r z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 1)

víztározó

h r g sz b t


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 1)

horgászbot
h l sz t ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 1)

halásztanya

h l s t


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 1)

halastó
l z c f l


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 2)

lazacfilé

r c p n ty


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 2)

rácponty

z b r p n ty


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 2)

zebrapinty

k r sz ly _(ez egy leves)_


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 15)

huncili írta:


> zebrapinty
> 
> k r sz ly _(ez egy leves)_


ököruszály - csak, hogy továbblendítsem a játékot 

f l l g v r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 16)

mindig tanul valamit az ember 

fellegvár

h d s r g


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 16)

hadsereg
s s r h d 
Szia Beus kiss


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 16)

siserehad

s s k j r s 

kiss Marcsi!!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 16)

sáskajárás

sz ny g cs p s
:..:


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 16)

szúnyogcsípés

h n t p r

:..:


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 16)

hintőpor

p r l sz v


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 16)

páraelszívó

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 17)

könnycsepp

v g sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 17)

vígasztal

sz k l k r t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 17)

sziklakert

r m k m ű


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 17)

remekmű

k k r cs n


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 17)

kökörcsin

gy p t g l


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 18)

gyeptégla

k r ty v t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 18)

kártyavetés

h r sz k p


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 18)

horoszkóp
cs l l g j s


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 18)

csillagjós

k v z c c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 18)

kávézacc

k f f n 

szép hétvégét Lányok!! kiss


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 19)

SzI Beus Neked is kiss!

koffein

l n k t


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 19)

élénkítő
f r s s t


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 19)

frissítő

l m n d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 20)

limonádé

sz m l g p


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 20)

számológép

sz ny g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 20)

szúnyogirtás

k p m t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 21)

képmutató

l m n k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 21)

ülőmunkás

sz j h r m n k


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 21)

szájharmonika

m sz k v z t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 21)

műszakvezető
v z r g z g t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 21)

vezérigazgató

t t k r s g v z t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 21)

titkárságvezető

m g z t v z


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 22)

magzatvíz

k p k r t z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 22)

képkeretező

k p s l p


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 22)

képeslap

d sz t v r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 22)

dísztávirat

b r t v h b


----------



## stemari (2013 Május 22)

borotvahab
p m cs l


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 23)

pamacsol

n l l s g p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 23)

nullásgép

f g k r m


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 24)

fogkrém

s p t g


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 24)

sápatag

k m b n c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 25)

kombináció

p r h z m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 25)

párhuzamos

h t v g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Május 25)

hétvége

t r b k n cs


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 25)

túrabakancs

sz n t l


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 25)

szentel

s p k r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Május 26)

sápkóros

l b l s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Május 26)

lóbálás (?)

l p k l t t l


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 3)

_Gondolkodnom kellett, hogy mi is volt, de rájöttem_: labilis 

alapkőletétel
b r h z s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 4)

Köszönöm! Fel sem merült. 

beruházás

v k ny p n z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 4)

vékonypénz
p r s ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 4)

persely

h m k zs k


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 5)

homokzsák

s m m r k l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 5)

semmirekellő
d sz sz r t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 5)

desszert

b r s p r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 5)

borseprő

z b p h ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 5)

zabpehely

k l cs n z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 5)

kölcsönöz / kölcsönző

m n t r n d


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 5)

menetrend

v r s ny p ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

versenypálya
h n t sz k


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 6)

hintaszék
h r g l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

horgolt

m r g r n


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 6)

margarin

k l sz t t l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

kelesztőtál
zs l t n


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 6)

zselatin
k sz n t j s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

kaszinótojás

m d r t j


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 6)

madártej

h b v r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

habverő
p r h gy m


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 6)

póréhagyma

k b l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 6)

kiabálás

t z j t k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 7)

tüzijáték

c l l v l d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 7)

céllövölde
h l l m v s t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 8)

hullámvasút

j t t m sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 8)

ajtótámasz
b l k p r k ny


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 8)

ablakpárkány

p d l l k k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 8)

padlólakk
f ny s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 8)

fényes
-lcs-sz-k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 8)

elcsúszik

z l t l n c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 9)

üzletlánc
m b l t l f n


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 9)

mobiltelefon

n f r m t k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 9)

informatika

v t t c k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 9)

vattacukor

g r n t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 9)

garnítúra

h l sz b
szia!!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 9)

Szia !
hálószoba

gy t k r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 9)

ágytakaró
k ny h sz k r ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 9)

konyhaszekrény

j r l p


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 10)

járólap

s t p l c


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 10)

sétapálca
t r z m s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 10)

turizmus

l s t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 10)

éléstár

p j zs m r gy


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 10)

pajzsmirigy

l t sz t n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 10)

életösztön

h j r n cs


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 11)

hajóroncs
Szia,szép napot
r n cs t l p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

szép napot Marcsi!!! 

roncstelep

f d r sz


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 11)

fodrász
m l r z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

melírozás
t l p m sz sz zs


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 11)

talpmasszázs
r c p k l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

arcpakolás

k r m l k k


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 11)

körömlakk
gy n t z s
//én már


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

gyantázás 

sz p l s


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 11)

szeplős
k t c b g r
//Szia Beus,további szép napot


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

örülök, hogy összefutottunk  Neked is szépet Marcsi!!! szia!!

katicabogár

t k r k p


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 11)

tükörkép

r d n m k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 11)

aerodinamika

h d v z r


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 12)

hadvezér

b-nd-r--m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 12)

bandérium
p ly z t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 13)

_Bocsánat! Most látom, tegnap rosszul írtam be a feladványt!!_

pályázat

m r g f g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 13)

méregfog

j g cs p


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 13)

jégcsap

k l l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 13)

kullancs

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 13)

napfény

sz k r z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 13)

szikrázó

g m k sz ty


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 13)

gumikesztyű

p r f d g


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 13)

parafadugó

l d k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 13)

ladik, ládika, előadók

m cs r l z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 13)

mocsárláz
cs p t k p t ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 13)

csapatkapitány

m d sz r t n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 14)

módszertan

p r l g f


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

parlagfű

gy d g n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 14)

agydaganat
gy gy t r n sz


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 14)

gyógytornász
t r d m t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 14)

térdműtét

p r c k p s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

porckopás

cs-d-t-t-l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 14)

csodatétel

p r c


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 14)

perc, perec, porc, pörc

k v gy s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 15)

perec a nyerő 

kivagyiság
p p r k c


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 15)

piperkőc

h s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 15)

hőség, hűség, éhség, hiúság

sz l k k s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 15)

szélkakas

V r c k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 15)

variációk / Verecke

b r k k l


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 15)

brokkoli

p r k t k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 16)

praktika

gy f r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 16)

agyafúrt

zs b t l v j


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 16)

zsebtolvaj

sz l h m s
 Szia!


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 16)

szia!! 

szélhámos
m s k t l


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 16)

muskátli

v r g z n


----------



## szőlőfürt (2013 Június 16)

virágözön
b r t k


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 16)

barátok

k r d m s l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 17)

kiérdemesült

k l l m d s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 17)

kellemdús

sz p r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 17)

szépreményű

f s r t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 17)

fasírt

f k h gy m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 17)

fokhagymás

j g k c k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 17)

jégkocka

sz d s sz f n


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 17)

szódásszifon

b b r k m n t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 17)

buborékmentes /ez már 8 volt, ugye 4-5-max.6 a cím...

f t c l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 18)

fotocella

b f ly s l

Huncili, profik vagyunk  bármilyen rövidet-hosszút megfejtünk


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 18)

befolyásol

p t m s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 19)

optimista

p r m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 19)

piramis

p l m f


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 19)

pálmafa

b b r l v l

szia!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 20)

babérlevél

v d s p r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 20)

vadaspark

b b g ly s


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 20)

beebeus írta:


> vadaspark
> 
> b b g ly s


babgulyás
k l r d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 20)

kalóriadús

p r sz v


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 20)

porszívó
c r k s p r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 20)

cirokseprű

k d v n c


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 20)

kedvenc
n sz t l g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 20)

nosztalgia

p sz t r n g


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 20)

pisztráng

g r g d ny ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 20)

görögdinnye

b r ny f l h


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 20)

m gy gy sz sz


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

bárányfelhő
meggyszósz

g l cs cs r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 21)

gleccser

h n t sz k


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 21)

hintaszék
h r g l t
Szia


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

horgolt

H n s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 21)

sziasztok!!!

Hanság
H r t b gy


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 21)

Hortobágy
t ny v l g


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

tanyavilág

m b r k z l


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 21)

#2690: most látom milyen "ügyes" voltam tegnap, a megfejtést nem írtam le, bocsánat a hőség...

emberközeli

t j gy s g


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 21)

tájegység
k n c r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 21)

koncert

t n g r sz m


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 21)

tengerszem
h gy cs cs


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 21)

hegycsúcs

v d v r g


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 21)

vadvirág

b z m z


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 22)

búzamező

p cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 22)

pacsirta

g ly h r


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 22)

gólyahír

m r g r t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

margaréta

t s k b k r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 23)

tüskebokor

t b r t z


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

tábortűz

v s m cs k


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 23)

vasmacska

s t r n d


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 23)

strand
n p l j 
Szia


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 23)

Szia ! /csak bekukk, ma nincs sok időm...
napolaj

cs sz d


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 23)

csúszda
// én is csak ki-bekukk 
gy p l b d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 23)

// sziasztok kukkolók!! 

gyeplabda

v r r m


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

várrom

b l h s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 23)

bolhás

r p c l j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 23)

repceolaj

s v t g


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

sivatag

m c k r h


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 23)

mackóruha

t g r s


----------



## cicelle (2013 Június 23)

tigris

k c s g


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

köcsög 

l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 24)

leveses
g z m z d ny


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

gőzmozdony

p r l g


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 24)

prolog,párolog
b b r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 24)

bíboros
l k v r s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

elkeverés

t r v z t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 24)

tervezet

v l s g


----------



## in medias res (2013 Június 24)

valóság vagy válság

cs r sz ny f


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 24)

cdurmol írta:


> elkeverés
> 
> t r v z t


roppant egyszerűen simán LEKVÁROSra gondoltam 

cseresznyefa

n p r f r g


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 24)

napraforgó

h j t g t tt


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 24)

Talán túl kézenfekvő volt, ezért nem az ugrott be.

hajtogatott

m s d t l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

mosdótál
sz p p n


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

szappan

d z d r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

dezodor

l g g m b


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

léggömb

v t t c k r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

vattacukor

p r b j


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

párbaj

t r n t r m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

tornaterem
r zs sz n

szia!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

Szia !

rózsaszín
h j p n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

hajpánt

p d l zs n


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

padlizsán

r c p n ty


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

rácponty

p zs m


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 25)

pizsama

m s n p s


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

másnapos
m h z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 25)

imaház

t m p l m


----------



## kukta (2013 Június 25)

templom

b k t r h z


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

bakterház

sz g s m g


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

szagosmüge

t t k


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 25)

tátika
v d n t j


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 25)

vadonatúj

p t n s


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 26)

patinás
n t k v r m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 26)

antikvárium

gy gy sz r t r


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 26)

gyógyszertár
l z m r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 26)

lázmérő

t s t m z g s


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 26)

testmozgás
b t l d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 26)

botlódás, betoldás

f s t k r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 27)

füstkarika

m d r t j


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 27)

madártej

d t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 27)

diótorta
t j cs k l d


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 27)

tejcsokoládé

t k h l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 27)

tőkehal

sz b r c k


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 27)

őszibarack
z n g r t d


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 28)

zongoraetüd

k k t sz


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

kaktusz

g h b r


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 28)

égiháború
v z z n


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

vizizene

H l l n d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 28)

Holland

M sz k v


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 28)

Moszkva

k s r f n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 28)

kosárfonó
s p n t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 28)

spenót

p sz ly k r


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 28)

paszulykaró

r ny l p


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 28)

aranyalap

n t v k ny


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 28)

öntevékeny

b z m l


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 28)

búzamálé

l l n sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 29)

ellenszámla

t p sz t l t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

tapasztalt

b g n d l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 29)

ebgondolat

h b v l


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

hiábavaló

n t t v


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Június 29)

net-tv

s r k l t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 29)

n t t v


cdurmol írta:


> net-tv
> s r k l t s


cseles  , én meg erre gondoltam –> intuitív
folytatom:
s r k l t s –> sarkalatos

l v r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 29)

elvárás 

l v s r


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 30)

huncili írta:


> elvárás
> 
> l v s r


lóvásár
l d m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 30)

ildomos

p j k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Június 30)

pajkos
c t r m


----------



## stemari (2013 Június 30)

citrom
s l t r m


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

salétrom

m r n


----------



## huncili (2013 Június 30)

mérőón, maróni

l v sz t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Június 30)

olvasztár

s k l v


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 1)

iskolaév

k l f l d


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 1)

külföld(i)

g r r p c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 1)

agrárpiac(i)

m t sz l l


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 1)

metszőolló

b k m


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 1)

biokémia

sz n t


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 1)

őszinte,szünet,szent,szint,
m m m t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 2)

mammut

k r d j l


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 2)

kérdőjel
s t r p c p


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 2)

strapacipő

z m p l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 6)

izompóló

t r b k n cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 6)

túrabakancs
l j t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 6)

elejt, lejtő

m n d r n


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

mandarin

r t g l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 6)

rétegelt

m r s k l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 6)

mérsékelt

m r s l k


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 6)

marslakó

k-tl-s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

kotlós

k l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 7)

kilát, kelt, költ, kelet, kilátó

ny r l s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

nyaralás

b_jb_j_t_tt


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 7)

bajbajutott

j g k c k


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

jégkocka
k k c n k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 7)

kékcinke

r zs sz n


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

rózsaszín
d k z t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 7)

audiokazetta

k n v sz


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 7)

kanavász /Durva, nehéz, vászonkötésű pamutszövet, rácsszerű szerkezettel./

n v c s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 8)

novícius

b k l t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 8)

békült

s m r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 8)

//bakelit?
ismert
n p t m g


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 8)

néptömeg, naptömeg

cs sz t sz t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 9)

csuszatészta
cs t r j t k s


----------



## laara (2013 Július 10)

csatárjátékos 

n k r n s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 10)

unikornis

n t l p


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 11)

antilop
r n l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 11)

erőnlét

d g p ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 12)

idegpálya 

v z v l sz t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 12)

vízválasztó

m f r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 12)

amfora
t s cs r d


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 12)

autóscsárda

z r n d k t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 12)

zarándokút

t t b l k


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 12)

utitáblák ?

g l s t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 12)

huncili írta:


> utitáblák ?
> 
> g l s t


autóútblokád lett volna, ha el nem rontom

giliszta

l r s gy j t v


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 12)

van ez így néha....(és bocs, de még nincs vége, a feladványomban ugyanis nem *sz,* hanem *s *betű van, tehát feladom még egyszer )

aláírásgyűjtőív

g l s t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 12)

giliszta

v n g l s t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 12)

de nem giliszta, hanem gálaest 

evangélista

sz n t l c k


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 13)

szentlecke ?

sz n t r m


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 13)

igen

szaunaterem

t r j z


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 13)

sz n t r m –> „szanatórium”-ra gondoltam, de a szaunaterem is OK.

t r j z –> útrajz(ai), útirajz(ai), tarajozó

l r k t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 13)

útirajzra gondoltam

lerakat

l m n m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 14)

alumínium

t r s s j t k


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

társasjáték

t l j t


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

tolóajtó

t n t p c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 14)

tintapaca

c m s v g


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

cumisüveg

k r s t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

károsítás(ai), károsítási, kiüresítés(e)

k h l s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

kihülés, kihalás

k r k t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

kerekítés

k r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 14)

karakter

r k t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 14)

reaktor, rektor, raktár(i), raktér

d m t r


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 14)

Dömötör, Démétér

n d h z


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 14)

indóház

n d l g


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 15)

andalog, andalgó, indológia

b d l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 15)

bódult, bedőlt

b h c


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 15)

bohóc

t r m k d k


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 15)

türemkedik

r d g r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 15)

rúdugró

t r m


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 15)

átrium, terem

t n c r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 15)

táncóra

d f g


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 15)

odafog ?

l l m t n


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

d f g –> diófaág 

l l m t n –> illemtan /államtan/

t k f g


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 16)

étekfogó, teakfaág

f t l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 16)

fatális, fiatalos

d r ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 16)

derelye

l k v r


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 16)

lekvár

d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 16)

édes, diós, adás, adós, idős

k l p cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

kalapács

k l p l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 16)

kalapál, kelepel, kilapul

m d r n


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

modern 

m n d r n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 16)

mandarin

r zs sz n


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

rózsaszín

n k t n s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 16)

nikotinista

m z g l p cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 16)

mozgólépcső

k t l h g cs


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 17)

kötélhágcsó

l j t r j


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

lajtorja

t t r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 17)

áttörés, tetőrés, tatáros

f j sz m l


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

fejszámoló

f t k z s


----------



## cdurmol (2013 Július 17)

fatekézés (?)

b k h t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

f t k z s –> főétkezés
b k h t –> bakhát, bökhet(ő)

b k l t


----------



## laara (2013 Július 17)

bakelit 

f z t k p


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 17)

fizetőkapu

s k p


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 18)

ásókapa, őskép

s k d m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 18)

síkidom

r n d v


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 18)

randevú

f n n k d s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 19)

fennakadás

b n t d t


----------



## in medias res (2013 Július 19)

bűntudat

b v sz k d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 19)

bűvészkedés

b sz sz sz m j


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 19)

bosszúszomj 

b t l s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 20)

botlás, beutalás

p z d r j


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 20)

pozdorja, esetleg puzdrája
*/puzdra* –> más néven tegez. fából v. bőrből készült, háton hordott v. az övre akasztott tok, 
amelyben a régi magyarok a nyílvesszőket tartották. /

f r g t k


----------



## laara (2013 Július 20)

forgótőke 

v z l p t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 20)

evezőlapát

t sz k l n m


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

t sz k l n m –> tuszkolnám, tuszkolnom, átuszkálnám, ... ?

l c h t h f


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 23)

tuszkulánum (Érden jártunk múlt héten, és Érd egy részét így hívják, onnan az ötlet...)

lichthof 

n k t r n


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

nektarin

k sz n k t r ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 23)

kőszénkátrány

v z f r g t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 23)

vízforgató

p p r s r k ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

papírsárkány
f r g r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 23)

féregirtó
b r s k f


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 23)

borsikafű
z s t v s r n p


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

ezüstvasárnap
r k n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 24)

öröknaptár

h gy m ny s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

hagyományos

p_szt_s_g


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

pusztaság /itt nem szükséges a _ jel /

h j n s


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

összekevertem a topikokat, bocs 

hajóinas

r v k l z


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

révkalauz

c v k l


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

cövekel, cvikli

h j v n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 24)

hajóvonta

j g h gy


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

jéghegy

zs l p k m r


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

zsilipkamra
g t t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

gutaütés /esetleg gittes/

h r s f t


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

hársfatea
m s t r m


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

monstrum

v z l z l s


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

#2908:m s t r m


oolong írta:


> monstrum
> 
> v z l z l s


vizualizálás
//nem jó a válaszod ,nincs a feladványomban "e*n"* betű


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

/inkább *mestermű* - nincs a feladványban* n* betű

vizualizálás

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

százszorszép
p p cs m z


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 24)

egyszerre írtunk

pipacsmező

p p s j t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 24)

papsajt

p ty p n g


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 24)

pitypang
b z v r g
Jó éjt lányok 
//kezdődik egy film


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 24)

jó filmezést 

búzavirág
n p r f r g


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 24)

napraforgó
z n d g


----------



## laara (2013 Július 25)

zónaadag 

z n f l


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

eozinofil

t n d n c


----------



## laara (2013 Július 25)

_ilyesmit képtelen lettem volna feladni / +üzenőfal _

tendencia

d r g r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 25)

drogéria

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 25)

parfüm

p d k r s


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

pedikűrös

v r n d


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 25)

veranda

n d b g


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 25)

nádbuga

h k


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 25)

haiku, hóka

r d l m


----------



## laara (2013 Július 26)

riadalom 

t n z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 26)

eutanázia

h r m t cs p p


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 26)

harmatcsepp

p r zs l


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

perzsel(i|ő), parázsló, perzsául, pörzsöl(ő)

b n t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 26)

bánatos

b n n h j


----------



## stemari (2013 Július 26)

banánhéj
t p sz r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 26)

tápszer

t l m r c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 27)

italmérce

m d r t j


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 27)

beebeus írta:


> italmérce
> m d r t j



jó , én tolómércére, leánykori nevén „subler”-re gondoltam.

s n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 27)

...aki csak a piára gondol 

sánta

r k n s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 27)

rokonság

p p r d r b


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 27)

papírdarab

f r s s s s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 27)

frissesség

k k t sz


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 27)

kaktusz

m l v z t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 27)

műélvezet

m l k m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 28)

emlékmű

m t sz l l


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 28)

metszőolló

r ny k l

Szia


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 28)

árnyékol / árnyékoló

t r t n l m 

szia!!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 28)

történelem

z g z g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 28)

zegzugos

cs l l g sz t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 28)

csillagászat

ny v s k z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 29)

enyveskezű

z n sz r z


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 29)

zeneszerző

h n g sz r l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 29)

hangszerelő

h r z n t


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 29)

horizont

h r cs b j sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 29)

harcsabajusz

g m s k t


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 29)

gémeskút

d sz sz m l


----------



## huncili (2013 Július 29)

díszszemle

d sz sz r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 29)

desszert

g r g d ny ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 29)

görögdinnye

r v t m d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Július 30)

rávetemedés

k t c b g r


----------



## oolong (2013 Július 31)

katicabogár

f l r l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 1)

félőrült, felőrölt
p r t n


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 1)

pirítani,aprítani ,parton ,partin PROTEIN
v r c k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 1)

ez mind szuper jó..., és még hozzávehetjük a puritán-t, én arra gondoltam 

vércukor
gy m l cs t l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 1)

gyümölcstál /gyümölcsétől, gyümölcstől/

g r l


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 1)

(1.)

ugrál, gurul, ágról

m sz k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 1)

maszk, maszek, műszak, mászik

s t p l c


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 1)

1. 

sétapálca

v z s r k


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 1)

vizesárok

l v b r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 1)

elvbarát

h j h n t


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 2)

hajóhinta
sz n d k l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 2)

szundikálás
h n t sz k


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 2)

hintaszék

h n t s r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 3)

hintasor, hantsír ?

p n t l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 3)

pantalló
k k sz d


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

kókuszdió

gy n t t sz k


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 3)

gyóntatószék

gy r l s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

gyarlóság

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 3)

irodalom / riadalom
h s l v s


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

húsleves | haslövés

v d k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 3)

évődik, vadak, védik, védők, vádak
p d l zs n


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

padlizsán

sz b r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 3)

szobor
k l p cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

kalapács

r k l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 3)

örökálom, orákulum, reklám
p r s ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 3)

persely, pörsöly

l j g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 3)

előjog, olajág

f r t t


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 4)

(tutti)*frutti
t r k b r k*


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 4)

tarkabarka
l b r n t s


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 4)

labirintus
n d f d l


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

nádfedél

k l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 4)

kalapács
n p t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 4)

naptár(i)

t r t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 5)

tortúra
n p r f r g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 5)

napraforgó

m m l sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 5)

mamlasz
v r g f l d


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 5)

virágföld
n p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 5)

napernyő
sz v r v ny

szia!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 5)

szivárvány

sz l r h m


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 5)

szélroham
g h j l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 5)

éghajlat
m j n z


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 5)

majonéz

t j b p p


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 5)

tejbepapi

m d r t j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

madártej
f s r t


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

fasírt
t k f z l k
//Jó reggelt,szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

szia Marcsi 

tökfőzelék
h m b r g r


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

Szia Beus
hamburger
ny r s l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

nyársalás
t k sz l n n


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

tokaszalonna
cs r k m j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

csirkemáj
h r sz k p


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

horoszkóp
sz l t s n p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

születésnap
f g s k r k


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

fogaskerék
l n c r k c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

láncreakció
t j cs k l d


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 6)

tejcsokoládé
t k r t j s
//Köszönöm a játékot Beus ,szia viszlát


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 6)

én is köszi!! további szépet 
tükörtojás
m j r n n


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 6)

majoranna

sz m r t v s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 8)

szamártövis
t z g f ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 8)

tőzegáfonya

b g n cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 8)

bogáncs
gy gy n v ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 8)

gyógynövény

cs l f n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 8)

szia!!!! 

csalafinta
h n v gy


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 8)

Szia!! 

honvágy

l t g t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 8)

látogatás
m g l p t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 8)

meglepetés

r p l g p


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 8)

repülőgép

k p c t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 8)

kapacitás

sz p r b j


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 8)

szópárbaj

l z r h m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 9)

lázroham
b t g s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 9)

betegség

sz m l t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 10)

számlétra 

m g v s l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 10)

megviselt
r g d z


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 10)

_#3027: + szimulátor 
_
rugódzó, rágódzó (?)

v l g t t t
_
_


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 11)

ragadozó 

válogatott, világított
k v n s g


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 11)

kívánság

n g r k sz b


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 11)

ragadozó!! ha tudnád mennyit gondolkoztam...

 és csak azok jutottak eszembe, hiába a kánikula késleltetett hatása...





ingerküszöb

l m ny d s


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 11)

élménydús 

v d l l m ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 11)

vadállomány

cs sz k r c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 11)

ácsszekerce
v d m cs k 

van ez így Huncili  néha nekem is eszembe jut egy buta szó, tudom hogy nem az a megfejtés, de nem tágít a fejemből


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 11)

vadmacska

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 11)

vedlik
p sz t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 11)

pesztra, pásztor, piaszter, posztóáru /pusztára, pásztára, pásztora, posztóra, pásztorai, pásztori, posztra/

l b p sz t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 11)

libapásztor

l b sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 12)

pásztor volt 

elbeszélés / lebeszélés
m j n z


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

majonéz

t m j n f s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 12)

tömjénfüst
j g k c k


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

jégkocka

b b r h


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 12)

babaruha
p zs m


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

pizsama, pézsma 

n p sz m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 12)

napszámos

n p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 12)

népszerű
k n k l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 12)

kánikula /remélem, abba van fejezve /

m g m n k l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 13)

megmenekült
v g d sz k


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 13)

/csatlakozom a reménykedőkhöz /

vágódeszka
b r d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 13)

bárd, bordó, borda
n r n cs b r

szia reménykedő!!


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 13)

Szia 
mind nagyon jó, én a bárdra gondoltam

narancsbőr

t_st_p_l_


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 13)

testápoló

k v sz s 
b r k (2 szó)


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 13)

kovászos uborka (jó hidegen....nyami )

sz n z c s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 13)

finom ám 

szenzációs
n v t s g s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 13)

nevetséges

gy b z g


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

ügybuzgó

cs k p c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 13)

ócskapiac
zs b t l v j


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 13)

zsebtolvaj

zs b v s r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 13)

zsibvásár

l t r m f l


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 14)

letromfol ?

s t r m l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 14)

ostromol
v r k p t ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 14)

várkapitány

p s k p r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

puskapor

p s k m


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 14)

páskom, puskáim, apuskám, 

v r l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

virul, overál 

v r g b t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 14)

vargabetű

h j t k ny r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 14)

hajtűkanyar 

r k l cs cs sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 15)

erkölcscsősz

r k v d sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 15)

rókavadász

k m ny s p r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 15)

kéményseprő

sz ny g r t


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

szúnyogirtó

sz ny g b m b z s


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 15)

szőnyegbombázás 

t m t r v


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

ütemterv

z b sz t m n t s t s


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 15)

azbesztmentesítés 

l v s t r m


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

olvasóterem(e|i)

l v s s k n l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 15)

leveseskanál

sz l v t


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

szalvéta

sz l v c f r


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 15)

szilvacefre 

d v z l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 15)

üdvözlő, üdvözli, üdvözülő, odavizel

d v z p c


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 15)

devizapiac

cs cs cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 16)

csacsacsa / vagy ócsai csacsi ? /

c c l s v g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 17)

nagyon jók, ám nem ezekre gondoltam, hanem csüccs volt

cuclisüveg

b b r k s


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 17)

babariksa ? /Babakocsivá alakítható riksa, vajh mi az ?/

f l d t c n t r k s  nem OK, túllépi *a max.6 mássalhangzó*t a _feladatcentrikus _szóban.

h s t r k s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

*buborékos*ra gondoltam

historikus

f j t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

fejtörő

f j m n k s


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 18)

ifjúmunkás, fejmunkás? 

n g j r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 18)

ingajárat

t g gy l s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

taggyűlés

f g g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 18)

független

v z sz n t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

vízszintes

h p h p s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 18)

hepehupás

r z m r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

rozmár

p n g v n


----------



## stemari (2013 Augusztus 18)

pingvin
m b r s c t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

ámbráscet

cs k h l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 18)

csikóhal

v s r n p


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 18)

vasárnap / vásárnap

l t r t m s

/_mennem kell, szia_


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 18)

// szia Huncili!!!

életritmus

j l m z b l


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 18)

jelmezbál 

v s m r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 18)

övsömör

v s m t l s


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 18)

évismétlés 

l sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 19)

elszánt, álszent

k b l d


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 19)

kobold

b b j s


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 19)

bűbájos /bebújás, bebújós/

b n k f k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 19)

bankfiók

l b t r l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 19)

lábtörlő /elbitorol/

l b t m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 20)

libatömés

t r h ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 20)

trehány, tarhonya /térhiány/

t r h z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 21)

átruházás

j g sz ny l v


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 21)

jogásznyelv 

j g r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 21)

jogar / jógaóra / jaguár

m z g z d s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 21)

mezőgazdaság

m z g t r g


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 21)

mozgatórugó 

m z m r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 22)

mézmérő (?)

k n d r k c


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 22)

kenderkóc //előző _múzeumőr _

k n d r z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 23)

kandírozás

p ly z t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

pályázat

s m r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 23)

ismerős

f sz t v l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 23)

fesztivál 

l m r m


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

almárium, lemérem, 

k l m f s t


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 23)

kelmefestő

k l m j k


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

kalamajka

k t g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 23)

kútágas

k v n s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

kívánság

h r h r g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 23)

horihorgas

gy p j s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

gyapjas

gy p r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 23)

gyopár

gy p r n d sz r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 23)

gyepürendszer

gy r p d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 24)

gyarapodó

f g s ly m


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 24)

fogselyem

f g r l s


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 24)

figurális 

l h l t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 24)

élőhalott

k l d k zs n r


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 24)

köldökzsinór

h n h l s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 24)

éhenhalás

h l v n d g


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 24)

hálóvendég 

v g g ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 24)

üveggolyó

v n g l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 24)

evangélium

cs r sz ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 24)

cseresznye

t n k t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 24)

tinktúra

t n k r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 24)

tankör

p r s ly


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 24)

persely

cs r p m l c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 24)

cserépmalac

gy m n v ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 24)

gyomnövény

gy m l cs t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 25)

gyümölcstorta

t j sz n h b


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 25)

tejszínhab

ny l n k s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 25)

nyalánkság

ny l g s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 25)

enyelgés

ny l c p


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

nyúlcipő

ny l v m l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 26)

nyelvemlék

k r d j l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

kérdőjel

k r d b j t


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 26)

kardbojt

k k r d


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 26)

kokárda

k k l j


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 27)

kéklő éj (?)
kuka alj (?)
sejtem, hogy nem ezek az igaziak, de az akkuolaj-on kívül (ami meg nem jó mert az akkuban sav, esetleg lúg van) nem jut eszembe épkézláb szó..., aztán majd biztosan verem a fejem a falba

cs l f n t


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

k k l j –> kakaóolaj *Ezt aztán lehet nyalni! * 
A bélyeg enyvbevonatát *kakaóolaj* hozzáadásával készítik

cs l f n t –> csalafinta

k k l d t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 27)

/pedig ez is megfordult a fejemben, de elvetettem a kakaóvaj miatt...jöhet a fal

kiküldetés

k k s t


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 27)

kukásautó /kakasát, kakast, kékeset/

k k s l


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 28)

kakasülő

b k l n c


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 28)

békalánc 

b k m d r


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 28)

bukómadár

b k g r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 28)

békaugrás

ty k sz m


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 28)

tyúkszem, tyúkszeme // bakugrás

ty p ty


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 28)

tyúkszem
és
etyepetye

b c sz m


----------



## laara (2013 Augusztus 28)

bociszemű 

b k ny l


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 28)

békanyál /bikanyál/

b l m b k


----------



## huncili (2013 Augusztus 30)

bölömbika

b l t r j s


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

belterjes

b l v r l p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 30)

bulvárlap

j s g c k k


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

újságcikk

j s g h r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Augusztus 30)

újsághír

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2013 Augusztus 30)

lábnyom

k l b n p


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon elaggott ez a feladvány, még a „Nagy Leállás” előtti.
_klubnap_ a megoldása, helyette egy új:

k l n r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 1)

/én próbálkoztam, de a klubnap nem jutott eszembe, csak sokkal erőltetettebb szó...

kolóniára, kölniáru, kulinária

b r sz l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

//előző különóra

borszőlő /bereszel, Beriszló, boroszló/

b r s p r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 1)

borseprű

k m n c


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

kemence

k m m r m


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 1)

komámuram

k l s k s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

köleskása

k l s t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 1)

kolostor

k l m p


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 1)

kolomp, klumpa

k l m t z l


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 2)

aklimatizál, klimatizál

s r g ly


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 2)

seregély

cs n t v z


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 2)

csontváz

t n v


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

tanév

t n c d l


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 2)

táncdal

t c t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 2)

tucat

h z sz m


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 2)

házszám / hiúzszem

p r l k s

Szia


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

aprólékos

p r l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 2)

szia Huncili 

eperlekvár

t r k t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 2)

traktor 

s t r k t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 4)

struktúra

s t r t g


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

stratég(a|ia)

s t r t b r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 4)

sátortábor

s k t r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

sikátor, sakter, esketőre

s r t n g r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 4)

az első 

sártenger

s r k h z


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 4)

sarokház

s r f h z


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 4)

srófhúzó

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 5)

pókháló

t t k r n


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 5)

titkárnő

t t k r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

tetőkert

t t l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 5)

tételes, totális

n l t r j z


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

önéletrajz

l v r zs l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 5)

elvarázsolt

v t t c k r 

szia!


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

szia! 

vattacukor

r g cs s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 5)

ragacsos

k c m z


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 5)

akácméz

k c m


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

ekcéma

k c h s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 5)

kocahús ? _kockahas_ nem jön ki 

f s t f l h


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

nem, nem

 , gondolj Rambo-ra, vagy Schwarzeneggerre...

füstfelhő

p p d h ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 5)

akcióhős ? 
pipadohány 

p c n p


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

piacnap

k f h j


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 5)

kefehaj

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 5)

+ kofahajó - jó régen volt ilyen...

szúnyogcsípés

sz ny g p r l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 6)

szőnyegporoló

n d v s s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 6)

nedvesség

r n g d s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 6)

rangidős

r m s t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 6)

őrmester

ny j s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 6)

nyájas

ny_jm_l_g


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 6)

oolong írta:


> nyájas
> 
> ny_jm_l_g


nyájmeleg 

ny t n k k


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 7)

nyitnikék

f l v l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 7)

falevél /fölível, fölével, fülével, falaival, feleivel, faluval, falával, felével, felível, filével, felívelő/

f l m k d m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 7)

filmakadémia

v g j t k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 7)

vígjáték, végjáték

d d l v


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 7)

diadalív

f sz t v l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 7)

fesztivál 

f c m t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 8)

ficamítás

z l s f c m


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 8)

ízlésficam

g n r c


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 8)

generáció

g l b


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 8)

galiba /gálába, gúlába/

v g l m z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 8)

üveglemez, vágólemez

r v cs k


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 9)

árvácska

s k l t s k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 9)

iskolatáska

s k l v l


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 9)

siklóval, eskülevél (XVI.sz.)

p sz t r n g


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 9)

pisztráng // _soklevelű _–> Soklevelű boglárka (Kosztolányi Dezső)

s k l b sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 9)

iskolabusz

p r k d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 9)

pirkad, iparkodó

s r ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 9)

sirály

r_v_t_l
r v t l


----------



## stemari (2013 Szeptember 10)

ravatal,rávitel
k m b k m


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 10)

ákombákom

k m n k s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 10)

ökumenikus

t r k v s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 10)

törekvés(e|ű)

t r k t r s


----------



## stemari (2013 Szeptember 10)

traktoros
t r k k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 10)

trükk, tarokk, trákok, törökök

t r k b l t


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 12)

ennek sós víz is jó


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

Szabadalmaztatta: Garga Liza


----------



## laara (2013 Szeptember 13)

toroköblítő 

r t k l l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

értékálló, artikulál, artikuláló

p r t k l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 13)

protokoll

l j f s t m ny


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 13)

olajfestmény

l j t k n


----------



## laara (2013 Szeptember 15)

olajteknő

gy n gy d


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 15)

egynegyed, egynegyede

gy n v z t t


----------



## jaszigyerek (2013 Szeptember 15)

oolong írta:


> egynegyed, egynegyede
> 
> gy n v z t t


úgynevezett
m ss lh ngz


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 15)

mássalhangzó 

gy f gy t t


----------



## laara (2013 Szeptember 15)

ügyefogyott 

ny k g l b


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 15)

nyakigláb

s j t l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 15)

sejtelem

p r c k r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 15)

porcukor

p r f


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 16)

eperfa, parfé, parafa

m k d r l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 16)

mákdaráló

m k d m t


----------



## stemari (2013 Szeptember 16)

makadámút
b l v r s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 16)

belváros

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 17)

álomkép

h r sz k p


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 17)

horoszkóp

h r cs l s


----------



## stemari (2013 Szeptember 18)

harácsolás
t zs d c p


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 18)

tőzsdecápa

m l k r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 19)

az ihlet stimulálására: „egyes mérlegeknek több is van”


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 19)

emelőkar

r n t


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 19)

aeronauta /érintő, iránta, őiránta, rontó, Renáta, Renátó, Arnót/

h b v l s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 19)

hiábavalóság

m t l g


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 19)

mitológia(i)

m t c


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 20)

imitáció

zs p k v


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 20)

zsúpkéve

p k v s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 20)

epeköves

k v s l l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 21)

kevesell(i|ő) /akvasellő ~ aqua sellő/

k d r z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 21)

_egyszerűen kevesell
_
káderezés

k d l m p


----------



## laara (2013 Szeptember 21)

ködlámpa 

p t m m


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 21)

pótmama

p r c c


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 21)

porcica

p k h l


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 21)

pókháló

sz b f s t


----------



## laara (2013 Szeptember 21)

szobafestő 

p m z l


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 21)

pemzli

l k n z


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 21)

aláaknáz(ó)

r m m r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 21)

árammérő, örömömre

r m m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 24)

rémmese 

r m l


----------



## stemari (2013 Szeptember 24)

rumli ,romló,áramló ,remélő,
s t r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 24)

struktúra

r m n c


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 24)

üstraktár ? őstraktor?
- - - - - -
na már tudom is a jó választ
- - - - - - 
románc

d l m m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 24)

olyan fantáziadús válaszok...  nekem mind tetszik  

dilemma

v r s ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 24)

csak épp' a struktúra nem jutott eszembe..., öregszem

verseny

gy z l m


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 24)

győzelem

gy sz l m b n


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 24)

egyszólamban

k n n


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 24)

kanna, kinin, kánon, Kánaán
/kánaáni, kiinni, aknán, kinn, künn, kánna, kánnái, kenné, Kúnné, kenni, kennie, kánona, kánoni, kinőni/

l s d sz k


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 25)

csak ennyi? - én csak a *kánon*ra gondoltam

ülésdeszka

g l m b p r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 25)

galambpár

h ty ty


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 25)

hattyú

h t k m r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 25)

hűtőkamra

s r g ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 25)

seregély, saroglya

v s r r


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 25)

vasorrú

v s n k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 25)

vésnök

h s d r l


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 25)

húsdaráló

k sz r k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 26)

köszörűkő, ékszerek, koszorúk

l t r k d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 26)

létkérdés
Köszönöm Beusnak, hogy szólt, elnéztem a betűket, bocsánat - ez tehát nem jó megoldás
***************************************
alátürködés ?? - ez legalább a betűket tekintve stimmel

n k f t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 26)

Huncili, szerintem nem jó a* létkérdés *... a* k* és* r* helye felcserélődik

inkább letörekedés, előtörekedés.... valami ilyesmi 

nekifutás

p ly z t


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 26)

Ó Beuska, igazad van ezt benéztem



pályázat

f l r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 26)

// múltkor én is így jártam....csak észrevettem és gyorsan ki is töröltem 

félrenyel

cs k l k


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 26)

/nem akartam kitörölni, mert már tovább ment a játék, majd Oolong megírja, hogy eltaláltuk-e mire gondolt

csuklik

r_k_sz_z_m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 26)

// jaj nem gond hogy maradt, csak azért írtam hogy én is járok így 

rekeszizom

h b z t t


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 27)

habozott, haboztat, haboztató, habzott, hibázott, hibáztat, hibáztató

t t z g t


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 27)

totózgat, etetőzugot

t r p j r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 27)

huncili írta:


> nem akartam kitörölni, mert már tovább ment a játék, majd Oolong megírja, hogy eltaláltuk-e mire gondolt


Elnézést, de csak most tűnt fel, hogy itt reagálnom illett volna.

l t r k d s –> latorkodás. 

Ma már ritkán használt szó, a szövegkörnyezete:
„Az a Károly, az maga is csak egy himpellér, egy senki! 
Csak _latorkodik_, ha itthon van. ” (Kaffka Margit: Iskolások)

t r p j r –> terepjáró

t r p s s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Szeptember 27)

turpisság


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 28)

amíg *rituevu *újat nem ad:

g z t r b n


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 28)

gázturbina/gőzturbina

k h s l k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 28)

kohósalak

k h s s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 28)

kehesség

k h l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 29)

koholmány

sz v h h t


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 29)

szavahihető

m r g zs k


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 29)

méregzsák

l z n g s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 29)

lézengés / lázongás, 

z g z g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Szeptember 29)

zegzugos

l t v ny s


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 29)

látványos

k r d v v s


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 30)

kardvívás

n k t r n


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 30)

nektarin

t r ny r ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Szeptember 30)

toronyirány

m z r


----------



## oolong (2013 Szeptember 30)

mezőőr, mizéria

m z r j n g


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 1)

mozirajongó, mézrajongó

m z n t r p


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 1)

mizantróp, mizantrópia

n t r p r m


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 1)

nutriaprém
n t l l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 1)

nutella

t n t s v g


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 1)

tintásüveg
p l j b sz


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 1)

plajbász

p l c


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

polc, polca, pálca, palóc, Pálóc, pálóci

r d d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

rádióadás

h j n l h s d s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

hajnalhasadás 

r b r k


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

rabőrök

v d h t t l e n


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

védhetetlen //de a magánhangzót el is hagyom , több, mint 6 mássalhangzó marad 

h t s l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 2)

hátasló

h t s f k


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

hatásfok(a|ú)

c z l l l t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

cizellált

d c s t l e n


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

dicstelen //magánhangzót ne hagyj benne

d c s j t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 2)

_d c s j t –> dúcsejt_ , beírtam ennek a megfejtését, mert lehet, hogy túlságosan „szakmai”:
– Miért van vakfolt a retinán? 
– A vakfoltban nem ülnek receptorok, a *dúcsejt*ek axonjai itt hagyják el a szemet, ez a látóideg kilépési helye. 

k d z g t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 2)

/most hallok róla először, nem valószínű, hogy kitaláltam volna

akadozgat

k d ly t l n


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 2)

kedélytelen
n t r s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 3)

notórius 

n l m z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 3)

önelemzés

n p m d


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 3)

napimádó

n p m t s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 3)

népámítás

n p l r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 4)

naplóírás

g j z r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 4)

gejzír

g j d l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 4)

gajdol

k p t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 4)

kapatos

h jl m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 4)

hajlamos

f gy v r sz n t


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 4)

fegyverszünet
3334: + notárius és unitárius 
p s k t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 4)

puskatus, piskótás

k f k t s


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 4)

kefekötés
f k ny m


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 4)

kefekötés, kifakítás
***
és 
féknyom

f k l t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 4)

fakultás(a)

f k l t s g


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 4)

fakultság, főköltség

f k r k d


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 4)

fukarkodó

k r k d


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 5)

kérkedő

k c r k d


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 5)

kacérkodó 

k l p t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 5)

kilapít, kőlapát, ekelapát, kilopta, kalapot

l m l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 5)

elemel, leemel, lomol, elmúló

p p cs f r j


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 5)

papucsférj //k l p t –> +kalaptű

p sz t r t z


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 6)

(még a kalapot is vettem... de a tű nem ugrott be)

pásztortűz

m b r l t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

műbírálat, emberöltő, emberélet /emberelt, emberelte, emberlátó/ 

d m b r l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 6)

domborulat

g m b ly d d


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 6)

gömbölyded

h t r z o tt


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

határozott

f r m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 6)

farámás, formás, fórumos

r f z t s s


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 6)

kacérkodó
l b j l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

r f z t s s –> ráfizetéses

l b j l –> elbájol, elbájoló

b j l k d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 6)

bujálkodás

p l ty k l s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 6)

pletykálás // esetleg pletykálós, ami pletykást jelentene

p l f l b n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 7)

épülőfélben 

b t n k v r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 7)

betonkeverő

s j t r sz l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 7)

sajtreszelő

g r l l s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 7)

grillsütő

s r p ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

serpenyő

sz_nd_k_s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 7)

szándékos

sz n d k l


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

szundikál

g r m b


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 7)

goromba

g m b s d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

gombásodás

h t l m


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 7)

hatalom

k r k g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 8)

kerékagy

m rb d


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 8)

morbid // az _rb_ betűk közé szóköz kell legközelebb

b r b d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 9)

bérbeadás, Barbados

b r d s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 9)

bordás, bordós, bárdos, Bárdosi, beáradás, ébredés(e|i|)

v d m m r


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 9)

videomemória (?)

m t l g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 10)

mitológia

g n d l t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

gondolat

p z d r j


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 10)

pozdorja
f r sz z m


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

fűrészüzem, fűrészizom

f r s r k


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

fáraósírok // már a „*faárú sarok*”-tól kezdve az *„eufória sarok”*-ig mindenhol jártam. || Igen, videomeória

z n k d m


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

Zeneakadémia

p t n s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 10)

patinás

l l k l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

lélekölő

t p r n g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 10)

töpreng, töprengő

l z m r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

lázmérő

h z f l //nem, nem _házfal_


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

hazafelé, hiúzféle

k l t z t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 10)

költözött, kiáltozott

h n t p r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 10)

hintőpor

h n t z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 10)

hantázás, hintázás

ny k k n d


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 10)

nyakkendő

d r sz sz k d


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

dresszkód 

d sz sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 11)

díszszemle

h n v gy


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

honvágy

sz g l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 11)

szagolt, szöglet

p p s j t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

papsajt 

g p r n


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 11)

gépírónő

s t t sz t k


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

statisztika

v r l f t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 11)

véraláfutás

s b t p sz


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

sebtapasz

s b m t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 11)

ősbemutató

sz r z p r s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

szárazprés 

p r s t r k


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 11)

az is jó + szerzőpáros

epersátrak (?) pirostorkú (? _van ilyen kolibri, meg fürj_)

p l l s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 11)

epilálás, pallás, pállás, pallos, pallós, pillás, pillés, pilulás // a pirostorkú helyett _pirostarka._
A magyar tarka szarvasmarha régebbi elnevezésével _magyar *pirostarka.*_

l l m t p r


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 11)

//csak egy sima *pallos
*
liliomtipró

b n t t n d


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 12)

büntetendő

j g sz b ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 12)

jogszabály

g zg t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 12)

igazgatás // _„zg”_ között egy szóköz hiányzik

l f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 12)

lefizetés, előfizetés

k v n s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 12)

kívánság

l cs l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 12)

locsolkodás

s p n t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 12)

spenót

s p n t n


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 12)

spontán

h z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 12)

éhezés, húzás, házas, házias...

z l t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 12)

ízletes, ízületes, üzletes, üzleties

r h j z s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 12)

űrhajózás

s t l s s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 13)

stílusos

t t l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 13)

titulus, tételes

s t p l c


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 13)

sétapálca

l l n m r g


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 13)

ellenméreg

r s j r t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 14)

üresjárat

r sz l g t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 14)

reszelget, riszálgat

h t l m


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 14)

hatalom, hitelem /hatalma, hatalmai, hatalmi, hatalmú/

m g h t l m z


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 14)

meghatalmaz/ó

h t t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 15)

hittérítő

l j gy z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 15)

előjegyzés / lejegyzés

v r t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 15)

ivartalan, váratlan, veretlen, vértelen

z v r t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 15)

zavartalan

r t l j s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 15)

erőteljes

r s k f l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 15)

óriáskifli

r s p ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 15)

ráspoly

r s p r b


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 15)

íráspróba

r s t k l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 15)

rostokol, rostokló, rostokoló

r s t d k


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 15)

írástudók

r s t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 15)

rest, rost, rosta, áriaest, erősít, erősítő, árusít, árusító, üresít, üresítő 

k r t r s k


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 16)

ikertársak
t r k gy k


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 16)

torokgyík

v d l m


----------



## Trixycica95 (2013 Október 16)

védelem

sz r t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 16)

szeretet

sz p ly z


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 16)

szipolyoz

l j f r r s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 16)

olajforrás

j n l s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 16)

ajánlás

t j t r m k


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 17)

tejtermék

v d r t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 17)

vádirat, védőirat 

k d v d r t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 17)

Másik játékokban így adtam volna fel és fütyülnék 
k_dvd_r_t_ 
_e_ _ _ e_í_ő
k_d_d_r_t_


----------



## Vijnani7 (2013 Október 17)

kedvderítő
k c f n t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

kacifántos

r_ng_t_g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 18)

rengeteg // itt így –> _r n g t g_

r n g t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

rángat, ringat, ringató, rengető

r m g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 18)

remeg, remegő, írmag, Rómáig

k n d r m g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

kendermag

v d m s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 18)

vidámság

l t v d m


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

életvidám

s z m r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 19)

szomorú 

f t l k r


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 19)

fiatalkorú

f t l gy


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 20)

fotelágy

f t l v j


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 20)

fatolvaj

f t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 20)

fűtés, futás, fitos

b b r l v l


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

babérlevél

s k l t s k


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 21)

iskolatáska, sikoltások

s k l t sz t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 21)

ősköltészet

s k l d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 22)

áskálódás

cs l m d


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

csalamádé

r t k t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 22)

értéktelen

z h ny z


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

zuhanyzó

f j s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 22)

ifjúság

sz z m m g


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 22)

szezámmag

g z t k s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 22)

egzotikus

g z t r b n


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

gázturbina

s z m t l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 22)

szimatol, szemetel

sz m l t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 22)

számolt, szemelt, eszmélt /számlát, számolta, szemelte, szemlét, szemleút, szemleúti, eszmélet/

s j t sz m l


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

sajtószemle

gy sz r s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 22)

egyszerűség

n gy sz r s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

nagyszerűség

l t k l t s g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 22)

eltökéltség // ez több, mint 6 mássalhangzó

k k z s t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

kiközösítés

r t l m s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 23)

ártalmas, értelmes

f v l l t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

fuvallat

r n d s z r


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 23)

rendszer
d t l p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 23)

adatlap

h r sz k p


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 23)

horoszkóp

v r k z s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 23)

várakozás

k z s k d k


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

kezeskedik

v l t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

véletlen

k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

kerékpár

v g t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

végtelen, vágatlan

v r k d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

verekedés

r t l m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 24)

értelmes, ártalmas

k m ny s p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

kéményseprő

v g t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

kéményseprő

f g p sz k l


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

fogpiszkáló

ny r g t t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

nyeregtető

h z p t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

házépítő

h n g sz r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 24)

hangszer

n t r z


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

hangszer

h z g p t l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 24)

hézagpótló

l c k p


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 24)

hoppá...kimaradt
Oolong #3507: intarzia

léckapu

l cs l cs


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 26)

locsolócső /licslocs, licslocsa/

l c l d k


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 26)

élcelődik

j t k s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 26)

játékos, ojtókés

m z l d s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 26)

mozielőadás

l l t z


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

illatoz, illatozó /leletez, leletező/

t z sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

tűzszünet

k t n d l g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

katonadolog

k t n d s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

oktondiság

v l t l n l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

véletlenül, valótlanul

v l l t m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 27)

válltömés

d v t s


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

divatos

l k t t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 27)

lüktetés

sz m p l l


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

szempilla

n g l t n r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 27)

angoltanár

n l g l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 28)

önelégült

f s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

festmény

r sz g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 28)

részeges

m s d p r c


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

másodperc

z l d s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 28)

zöldség

t r k p


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

térkép

t r g n c


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

targonca

t r k t r


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

traktor

g l f t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 28)

golfütő

h r g sz b t


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 28)

horgászbot

h t r t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

határtalan

d r l t h s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

darálthús

f s r t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

fasírt

f s t k r k


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

füstkarika

d h ny z cs k


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

dohányzacskó 

p p t r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

pipatartó

p p m b l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

pápamobil 

l m r m


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 28)

almárium, ólomérem

m d r l t t


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 28)

madárlátta

r v t l z


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

ravatalozó

v r k z


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 29)

várakozó

k v n cs


----------



## stemari (2013 Október 29)

kíváncsi
//Szia Beus  szép napot Mindenkinek!
g r f g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 29)

szia Marcsi!! 

egérfogó

n p t n c


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

néptánc

n g l t n r


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 29)

angoltanár

f l d v ny


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 29)

feladvány

f t l s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

fiatalság

f t m d l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 29)

fotómodell

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

marcipán

c s k t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 29)

csokitorta

l b t r l


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 29)

lábtörlő, elbitorol

z b t r l


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 29)

zabtároló

z m sz r


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 30)

üzemszerű

r g sz m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 30)

rögeszme

p d n g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 30)

puding

k p d n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 30)

kupadöntő

r n g l s t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 30)

ranglista

g l k r ly


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 30)

gólkirály

k r t r


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 31)

akaraterő

f gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

figyelem, fegyelem

b r s ty n


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 31)

borostyán

g z gy n gy


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

igazgyöngy

h v r g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

hóvirág

h v j l


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

hívójel

f g s ly m


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

fogselyem

s l t h s


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 31)

sülthús

m cs s


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

mécses

gy r ty l n g


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

gyertyaláng

r f r m c


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 31)

reformáció 

m l k n p


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

emléknap

h l n p


----------



## oolong (2013 Október 31)

holnap

h l n d s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 Október 31)

halandóság

k d v n c


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 31)

kedvenc

l l t b r t


----------



## huncili (2013 Október 31)

állatbarát

m b r s g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 31)

emberséges

v n d g s g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

vendégség

r h l l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

rühell

k ny z t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

kényeztet

t m p l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

templom

v r g t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

virágtartó

t l p n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

tulipán

v r g v z


----------



## huncili (2013 November 1)

virágváza

f ny g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

fenyőág

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

mandarin

v r g z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

virágzás

gy m n t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

ügymenet

v r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

gyémánt 

várakozás
f r d sz b


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

fürdőszoba // gy m n t –> +_úgymint, agyament_ 

v r g m n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 1)

virágminta

r z m r n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

rozmaring

f s t m n y


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

festmén y

d g t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

adogat

sz r v l


----------



## oolong (2013 November 1)

szervál

v n l n c


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

vonólánc (?)

v f r d l


----------



## oolong (2013 November 2)

évforduló //igen, vonólánc

f f r g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

fafaragó

v n s g s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 2)

vénséges

v n z r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

vonzerő

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 2)

képkeret

s r ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

sirály

k p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 2)

képtelen

h r k ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

harkály

t r s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 2)

turista

r j z f l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

rajzfilm

h n g s z r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 2)

hangszer

t r n sz k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 2)

trónszék

f g g ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 3)

függöny

r n d v


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

randevú

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 3)

védelem

m g j gy z s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 3)

megjegyzés

f l h s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 3)

felhős

n p t j


----------



## huncili (2013 November 3)

naptej

cs b b n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 3)

csobban

m g f n t l t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

megfontolt

b d g b g r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

bádogbögre

r n y l m


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

aran yalma

v l g h r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 3)

világhír(ű)

b l d g s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

boldogság

p l t k s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

apolitikus, politikus

l h p p l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 3)

elhappol

t v d s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

tévedés

s t r p l


----------



## huncili (2013 November 3)

sétarepülő, strapál

h j j r t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 3)

hajójárat

h d h j


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

hadihajó

k t m r n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 4)

katamarán

d t ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

datolya

s r z t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 4)

sorozat

sz p r h s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

szuperhős

v r g z s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 4)

virágzás, vérgőzös, virágozás

n v r g z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

névragozás

n h z k s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 4)

nehézkes

l d g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

Ladoga (tó)?

v g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 4)

végtelen

g z m z d ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 4)

gőzmozdony

n gy j t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 4)

öngyújtó

p r p n z


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

aprópénz

h z s s g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 4)

házasság

n v l p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

nevelőapa

v l s z t s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 4)

választás

n v l l


----------



## oolong (2013 November 4)

novella

v z v l l


----------



## huncili (2013 November 4)

evezővilla

k ny r k s r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 4)

Nem kenyérkereső a megfejtés?

v dt l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 4)

nem, az eleje jó a vége *k s r *

védtelen

f sz r s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

huncili írta:


> nem, az eleje jó a vége *k s r *
> 
> védtelen
> 
> f sz r s


Igaz: kenyérkosár

fűszeres

l t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 5)

életlen

sz l t l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

szeletel, szalutál

v g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 5)

végtelen

v r g f l d


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

virágföld

z v t r


----------



## oolong (2013 November 5)

zivatar

b z v t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

búzavetés

n g r l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 5)

ingerült

k z k d v l t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

közkedvelt

v r k z s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 5)

várakozás

m s r j s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 5)

műsorújság

k r r k t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

korrekt

h r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 5)

hirtelen

t r l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

türelmes

p h r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 5)

pohár

d l l m


----------



## oolong (2013 November 5)

dallam

l l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 6)

illem, állam

b t r ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 6)

botrány

sz n z c


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 6)

szenzáció

n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

nadrág

h z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 6)

házas, húzás, hízás, éhezés

h r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

harsány, harisnya

h j cs v r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 6)

hajcsavaró

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

körömlakk

h j s t v s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 6)

hajsütővas

v r r n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

varrónő

t l f n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 6)

telefon

t r k f j s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 6)

torokfájás

sz c l z l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 6)

szocializál

h s t n c s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 7)

hastáncos

r t m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

ritmus

v n d r l s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 7)

vándorlás

v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 7)

vandál, Vendel

b r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 7)

burgonya

p p r l p


----------



## oolong (2013 November 7)

papírlap 

p p r k c


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

piperkőc

j s g h r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 8)

újsághír

m g t r t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

megtérítés, megtartás, magatartás

v l s z t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 8)

választás

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

polip

r n y h l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 8)

aranyhal

r c k r m


----------



## huncili (2013 November 8)

arckrém

l t r n t v


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 8)

alternatív

b l d g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

boldog

v g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 8)

végtelen

f r s n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

farsang

v l g s t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 8)

világosító

f n k t sz t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 8)

fánktészta

b n k t t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 8)

bankett

b n k t t k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 8)

banktitok

d s t s z t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 8)

_édes-tészta_ lehetne – ami nem _sós-_ sem _kelt_-tészta –, de az _„s”_ és a „_z”_ között helyköz van, így ez nem jó


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

Igazad van, de egyébként dióstésztára gondoltam.

v r k z s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 9)

várakozás

l l f g d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 9)

állófogadás
p n r m


----------



## oolong (2013 November 9)

panoráma

z s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 9)

ezüst

p r sz v


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

porszívó

k r t s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 9)

akaratos, ékiratos, okiratos, ikerítés, kiirtás, karátos, keretes, köretes, kéretés, kerítés, körítés, kertes, kortes, kürtös, kürtős, kiürítés

z z k r t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 9)

izzókörte?
Ha igen, akkor:

n h z t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 10)

nehezít, nehezét

p c k s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

peckes

v r g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 10)

virág, varga

b t r t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 10)

bátorít, betört, betűrt, betért, betart, beterít, batárt

l b t r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 10)

lábtörő, lóbetörő, libator _(Márton-napi) 
_
p sz p n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

puszpáng

r zs cs k r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 10)

rózsacsokor

r k z l d


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

örökzöld

j t z r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 10)

ajtózár

l m t l n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 10)

álomtalan

r m l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

remélem, rémálom

t v r t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

távirat

r z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

érzékeny

b b g ly s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

babgulyás

v r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

várakozás

h l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

halászlé

z v t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

zivatar

k ny v t r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

könyvtár

r zs b m b


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

rózsabimbó

m l l t r t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

melltartó

f h r n m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

fehérnemű

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

parfüm

sz g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

szagtalan

n r c sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

nárcisz

r g n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

oregano

b r s k f


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

borsikafű

m r g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

méreg, morog, margó, márga

m z d l t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

mozdulat

c c f r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

cicafarok, cicafark

d h ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

dohány

f s t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 11)

füstszűrő

s r p ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

serpenyő

k_ny_rp_r_t_

_bocs! most látom, hogy nem szabályos
_


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 11)

kenyérpirító

c r z f r g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 11)

ceruzafaragó

t l t t l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

töltőtoll

v r s b r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

vörösbor

v l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

válogatás,világítás

s m n k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

smink

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

védelem

s p n t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

spenót

h t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

határ

t cs k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

tücsök, tacskó

h z t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

háztető

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

cipőfűző

t l f n


----------



## oolong (2013 November 12)

telefon /telefónia/

k r t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 12)

ikertelefon

cs v r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 12)

csavaros

m g j s l


----------



## huncili (2013 November 12)

megjósol

t r k p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

térkép

l r l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 13)

előrelátó

m r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

márvány

t n d r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 13)

tender, tündér

g z m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

gőzmozdony

k z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 13)

kézimunka

v r r g p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

varrógép

m n k p d


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 13)

munkapad
t z j t k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

tűzijáték

r h t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 13)

ruhátlan
l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

lábnyom

p cs t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 13)

pecsét /pocséta, pacsit/

c p cs t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 13)

cápacsata (?) Ha igen:

l d k l s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 13)

/+ lehet cipőcsat is

öldöklés

k l p g m


----------



## oolong (2013 November 13)

kalapgumi

k s t k s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 14)

kistőkés

m r f l g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 14)

morfológia

b f k t t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 14)

befektető /befeketít, befeketítő/

g l m b f k


----------



## huncili (2013 November 14)

galambfióka

r p p ly


----------



## oolong (2013 November 14)

röppálya

t t v d r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

tatvödör

z r v n l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 15)

záróvonal

sz m v g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

szemüveg

l s l t s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 15)

éleslátás

z m p cs r t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

izompacsirta

m s k t l


----------



## huncili (2013 November 15)

muskátli

m h cs p s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

méhcsípés

t k n s b k


----------



## huncili (2013 November 15)

teknősbéka

k m l n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

kaméleon

t r s s g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 15)

társaság, túrosság //_túros_ –> sebes, sebhelyes; „Közös lónak, túros a háta (mondás).”

l t r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

eltörés, eltűrés, letúrás, literes

r m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

rombusz

r k n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

öröknaptár

s v ny v z


----------



## oolong (2013 November 16)

ásványvíz

l p s v g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

laposüveg

sz k m b r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

szakember

h t v g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

hétvége

s r ly


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

sirály

s r l g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

serleg

v t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

óvatlan, vatelin, vétlen

k k t l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

koktél

sz z m m g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

szezámmag

f l d r g k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

féldrágakő, földrögök

p cs r t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

Szia! 

pacsirta

k n r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

kanári

n k s m d r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

énekesmadár

k l b r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

szia Huncili!! 

kolibri

f l s b g ly


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

fülesbagoly

f k p n cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

fakopáncs

t j f g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

tejfog

l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

állomás

b sz j gy


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

buszjegy

m n t r n d


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 16)

menetrend

m d r t t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

madáretető

g r l p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 16)

gerlepár

k r m gy


----------



## huncili (2013 November 16)

körömágy

t r r r s t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

terrorista

l d k l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 17)

öldöklés

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

fülcimpa

sz b d p c


----------



## huncili (2013 November 17)

szabadpiac

f l s k s r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

füleskosár

r d m t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 17)

érdemtelen

f p f


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

fapofa

sz r z


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 17)

szerez, szoroz, szerző, szorzó, száraz

t n g r p r t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 17)

tengerpart

v_l_g_t_t_r_ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

világítótorony

_r_ml_t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 17)

áramlat

z l d b b


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 17)

zöldbab

v d h t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 18)

védhet, védheti, védhető

k z n s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

közönség

t p s v h r


----------



## oolong (2013 November 18)

tapsvihar

t s k r g p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 18)

táskaírógép

p l h sz t r


----------



## oolong (2013 November 18)

polihisztor

b j v v


----------



## huncili (2013 November 19)

bajvívó

p l l s j g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

pallosjog

p s p k s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 19)

püspökség

j g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 19)

jégkrém

t s t t r


----------



## oolong (2013 November 20)

tastatura /~ tasztatúra v. billentyűzet/

p h t s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 20)

puhatestű

k p l ty


----------



## stemari (2013 November 20)

kopoltyú
//Szia Beus 
cs n t h j s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 20)

csonthéjas

cs t h j //nem csonthéj


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 20)

szia Marcsi!!! 

csatahajó

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

pókháló

l gy cs p


----------



## huncili (2013 November 20)

légycsapó

sz ny g h l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

szúnyogháló

d v n t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 20)

advent - ádvent

l p v d k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

lápvidék

v g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 20)

végtelen

h sz k ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 20)

hiszékeny

m g cs l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 20)

megcsalás

cs b t s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 20)

csábítás

b cs p d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

becsapódás

r t t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 21)

értetlen

f l f j s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

fülfájás

f g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

fogkrém

v l k d k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

vélekedik

h s n l s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

hasonlóság

k z n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

kazán

k c m z


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

akácméz

d r zs d r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

darázsderék

p l l n g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 21)

pillangó

r f ly m g t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

árfolyamgát

l d s d s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 21)

eladósodás

j z n s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

józanság

r sz g s g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 21)

részegség

d l n g l


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

dülöngél

m s k t l y


----------



## huncili (2013 November 21)

muskotály

b r v d k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

borvidék

r p c


----------



## huncili (2013 November 21)

repce

p r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

présház

s r g r g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 21)

sárgarigó 

v v n t n n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

vevőantenna

h m sz


----------



## oolong (2013 November 21)

humusz

k m sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

kamasz

s t b l t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

stabilitás

p p g j


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

papagáj

k p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

képtelen

g ly h r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 21)

gólyahír

p n t l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 21)

pántlika

ny g l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

nyugalom

h j l k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

hajlékony

r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

rugalmas

sz m t g p


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

számítógép

n p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

napfény

v n z l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

vonzalom

t z g f ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

tőzegáfonya

m s l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

mesélés, másolás

f ny k p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

fénykép

k p r z t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

káprázatos

d k l t zs


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

dekoltázs

d sz d b z


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 22)

díszdoboz

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2013 November 22)

nyakkendő

ny k h j


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 22)

nyikhaj

k m p sz t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 22)

komposzt

t l j j v t


----------



## oolong (2013 November 22)

talajjavító

t l l k n d


----------



## huncili (2013 November 22)

tüllkendő

t l t l s t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

tiltólista

v t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 23)

vétlen, vatelin, vételen

p r d c


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

párduc

g l m b d c


----------



## huncili (2013 November 23)

galambdúc

d r c s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

durcás

g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 23)

gondolat

m ly p n t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

mélypont

r t t r t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 23)

irattartó

m z g t d g


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 23)

mozgatóideg

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

papsajt

v sz n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 23)

vászon

k sz ty


----------



## oolong (2013 November 23)

kesztyű

gy k ny sz ty r


----------



## huncili (2013 November 23)

gyékényszatyor

zs n g l r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 23)

zsonglőr

c r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 23)

cirkusz

v r s s d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 23)

városiasodás

s b t p sz


----------



## huncili (2013 November 23)

sebtapasz

sz r t k t l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 24)

szárítókötél

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

botrány

sz l l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 24)

szellem

s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

sütemény

d b s t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 24)

dobostorta

g m c k r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

gumicukor

m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 24)

macska, macsek, mocsok

f r sz p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

fűrészpor

zs b l m p


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

zseblámpa

sz r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

szerszám

k l p cs


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

kalapács

k l t r l t //nem kulturált!


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

külterület

v z h t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

vízhatlan

f g d l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

fogadalom

k p t ny


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

kapitány

m l m k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

malmok

sz m l p


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

számlap //m l m k –> +malomkő

sz l m l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 24)

szélmalom

v t ly t r s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 24)

vetélytárs

j t z r


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

ajtózár

j t sz t r s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

játszótárs

t n t n


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

tanítónő

l r t t n t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

elrettent/ő

n d p l c


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

nádpálca

l t n t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 24)

eltűnt, letűnt, litániát

f gy l m


----------



## oolong (2013 November 24)

fegyelem, figyelem

k k r d b r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

akkordbér

m g z z sz t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 25)

megizzaszt

f k h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

fokhagyma

v r s k p


----------



## huncili (2013 November 25)

városkapu, városkép, veresképű

f j f j s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 25)

fejfájás

p l l n t s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 25)

pillantás

sz r k s g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 25)

szürkeség /szarkaság ~ lopkodós/

r zs t h r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

rezsiteher

sz l k n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 25)

szilikon

m k s k r k


----------



## oolong (2013 November 25)

mókuskerék

t r z g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

utórezgés

r sz j


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 25)

óraszíj

sz m r j


----------



## oolong (2013 November 25)

szamuráj

sz m sz d


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 25)

szomszéd

v n z l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 26)

vonzalom

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

zongora

r zs l sz t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 26)

rizsliszt, rozsliszt

s t p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

sütőpor

f t s cs


----------



## huncili (2013 November 26)

fűtéscső

k z n h z


----------



## oolong (2013 November 26)

kazánház

b r k d g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

burokideg?

f j d l m


----------



## huncili (2013 November 26)

/ vagy abrakadag 

fájdalom

gy gy h t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 26)

gyógyhatás

m r h f r k


----------



## oolong (2013 November 26)

marhafarok

r h f g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

ruhafogas

l ny sz b


----------



## huncili (2013 November 27)

lányszoba

n p s t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

napsütés

v h r


----------



## stemari (2013 November 27)

vihar
sz l cs n d


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

szélcsend

h z t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 27)

háztető

z b p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

zabpehely

c n j r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 27)

óceánjáró

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 27)

pogácsa

r k s g


----------



## oolong (2013 November 27)

örökség

r k s k l


----------



## huncili (2013 November 27)

riksakuli

gy l g h n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 27)

gyaloghintó

zs b p n z


----------



## huncili (2013 November 28)

zsebpénz

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

ajándék

l t r v l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 28)

életrevaló

p ty t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

potyautas

h n g sz r


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 28)

hangszer

m g h r p


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

megharap

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 28)

védelem

sz r p n t n


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

szerpentin

v sz n t r t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 28)

vászonterítő

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

sivatag

t v d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 28)

tévedés

d sz sz r t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 28)

desszert

d h j


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 28)

dióhéj

l d s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 28)

öldös, öldöső, ölődés, áldás, eladás, éledés, előadás, leadás, lédús, ludas, oldás

t r k l d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

átöröklődés

g n t k


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 29)

genetika

d p r sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

depresszió (?)

l p z


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 29)

_igen
_
lapoz, lapozó

n p m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

népmese

v r l z t


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 29)

vérlázító

p r c l n


----------



## huncili (2013 November 29)

porcelán

k cs s


----------



## oolong (2013 November 29)

kecses /kacsos, kocsis/

l k cs s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

likacsos

h m n


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 29)

humán

s v ny v z


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

savanyúvíz

k ny v k d


----------



## huncili (2013 November 29)

könyvkiadó, könyvkód

cs l cs p


----------



## oolong (2013 November 29)

csélcsap

cs l k l v s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 29)

csülökleves

cs cs r b r s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 29)

csicseriborsó

v d l n cs


----------



## huncili (2013 November 29)

vadlencse

m ny cs k


----------



## oolong (2013 November 29)

menyecske

m n p l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 30)

manipulál

g sz t ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

gesztenye

m t r l g s


----------



## huncili (2013 November 30)

motorleégés
amatőr ligás

m g r n s


----------



## beebeus (2013 November 30)

migrénes, emigráns

p r d c


----------



## huncili (2013 November 30)

párduc

g p r d


----------



## oolong (2013 November 30)

gepárd

g p s n k


----------



## huncili (2013 November 30)

gépsonka

g r r l l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

huncili írta:


> motorleégés
> amatőr ligás
> 
> m g r n s


meteorológus lett volna a megfejtés


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

agrárállam

v sz t s g


----------



## huncili (2013 November 30)

/az nem jutott eszembe

veszteség

k cs k b k


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

kecskebéka

sz v z t


----------



## huncili (2013 November 30)

szavazat

k r t k s


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 30)

kritikus

v d t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 November 30)

védtelen

l k t l z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 1)

lekötelezés, elkötelezés

n p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

napfény

r sz g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 1)

részeg

m s m d v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 1)

mosómedve

l l t k r t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 1)

állatkert

m d r d l


----------



## huncili (2013 December 1)

madárdal

l p k h z


----------



## oolong (2013 December 1)

lepkeház

v h r m d r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

viharmadár

k r k t n


----------



## huncili (2013 December 1)

kárókatona

f l m n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

flamingó

s g ly k


----------



## huncili (2013 December 1)

súgólyuk, segélyek

s t t k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 1)

sütőtökös, statikus

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 1)

honvágy

v l sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 1)

választás

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2013 December 1)

lábnyom

k c t r v


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

akcióterv

r d ó


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 2)

riadó, rádió

cs n t v z


----------



## oolong (2013 December 2)

csontváz

g l s t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

gélesít (pedig meg voltam győződve, hogy a giliszta lenne a helyes, csak éppen az sz betű z-je hiányzott)

r p t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 2)

_gálaest
_
repít, röpít

sz n v n l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

beebeus írta:


> _gálaest
> _
> repít, röpít
> 
> sz n v n l s


Igaz!

színvonalas

n p ny g t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 2)

napnyugat, napnyugta

l k l t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 2)

alakulat, alakult, lékelt, elkelt

s k f l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 2)

sokféle

l k t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 December 2)

lakatlan

l l n l l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

ellenállás

t m g t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 3)

támogatás

k n d l l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 3)

kandalló

k sz k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

kaszakő

d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 3)

diós, édes, idős, adás

k c k c k r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 3)

kockacukor

v r zs l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 3)

való, velő, vélő, váló, ővele, évelő, avuló, viola

b l zs m


----------



## huncili (2013 December 3)

#4045: varázsolt
#4046: balzsam 

j t v


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

jótevő

m g r v


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 4)

mogorva

b g cs g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

búgócsiga

t g r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 4)

tigris

m ly l p k


----------



## huncili (2013 December 4)

molylepke

z m m g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

zümmögés

d r zs


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 4)

darázs

g n sz


----------



## oolong (2013 December 4)

gonosz

g r ny ly k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 4)

görénylyuk

n r n cs b r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 4)

narancsbőr

t d s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 4)

tudás, tudós, tüdős, útadós, átadás, ütődés

s t t d s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 4)

sötétedés

s t t t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

sötétít

r m l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 5)

rémlik, romlik

k v f z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

kávéfőző

h v z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 5)

havazás

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

jégcsap

f ny k p


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 5)

fénykép

t l p n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

tulipán

sz r k l b


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 5)

szarkaláb

n p r f r g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 5)

napraforgó

n p r j z


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 5)

néprajz

t r k p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 5)

térkép

b r n m d v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 5)

barnamedve

b r ny b r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 5)

báránybőr

l j f l t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

olajfolt

k r t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 December 6)

kortalan, kéretlen, akaratlan

k r s k d


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 6)

kereskedő

g g l g ny


----------



## huncili (2013 December 6)

agglegény

p r f t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 6)

próféta, profit

p d l z k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

pedálozik

f k z


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 6)

fokoz, fokozó, fékez, fékező

m r g r n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 6)

margarin

l t t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 6)

lottó, elötte, alatta, éltet, altat

g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

ugratás

h r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

harisnya

d b l


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

dobál, dobol, dióbél

m k d r l


----------



## huncili (2013 December 7)

mákdaráló

p r b l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

probléma

m l l ny


----------



## huncili (2013 December 7)

milliónyi, mellény

h t r l t t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

hátráltat, hátraültet, határoltat

t t r l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

útterelés

t l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

tilos, utolsó

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

háromszög

v l t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

véletlen, valótlan

r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

rugalmas

k n t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 7)

kontúr, kontár, kantár, kentaur

p ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

pályázat

p s t


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

Pista, pesti, posta, pasit

r t k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

retek, érték, rátok, árutok

p r p l sz


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

propolisz

p r p l n t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 7)

eperpalánta

p r p


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

apropó, paripa

l m p r


----------



## huncili (2013 December 7)

álompár, álompor

l m b r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 7)

lámabőr

f l c t l l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

filctoll // _l m p r_ –> + almapüré

k l b m b


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

kelbimbó

m k k g sz s g s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

makkegészséges 

m k k c k r


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 7)

mokkacukor

k_r_c_o_y_a_í_z


----------



## oolong (2013 December 7)

karácsonyfadísz /de ide max. 6 mássalhangzó kellene

k r c m n t


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 8)

oolong írta:


> karácsonyfadísz /de ide max. 6 mássalhangzó kellene
> 
> k r c m n t



Tökéletesen igazad van! Elnéztem...

karcmenet

v d j t k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

Szerintem nem karcmenet, talán "karcminta" - de én sem vagyok benne biztos.

videójáték

b z ny t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 8)

bizonytalan

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

marcipán

f ny l g


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

fanyalog, fanyalgó

f ny g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

fenyőág, faanyag _// k r c m n t –> kurucmente_

t ny g z d


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

tanyagazda

t ny l l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

tényállás

b n t t s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

büntetés

t ny l s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

tunyulás

t ny r s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

tenyeres, tányéros

b k m n t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

békemenet, békamentő, bokaminta-_tetoválásnál
_
b k z n
_
_


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

békazene

b k r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

bekér, bokor

b b k r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

babkaró

k k t sz


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

kaktusz

k k r t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

kőkerítés

k p k r t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

képkeret

l n d l t s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

elandalítás, lendületes

h g d r


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

hegedűóra

h n g d


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

hangadó

h l p n z


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

hálapénz, halpénz

h l l m t r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 8)

hullámtörő

v z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 8)

vizes, övezés

j s g r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

újságíró /+ vízisí, evezés, evezős, vázas, vázás

l b v z


----------



## huncili (2013 December 8)

lábvíz

cs k m j l j


----------



## oolong (2013 December 8)

csukamájolaj 

cs sz t t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

csúsztatás

n h z s g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 9)

nehézség

n z t t s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

nézettség

h b t l n


----------



## huncili (2013 December 9)

hibátlan

m k l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 9)

makulátlan

n p s cs b


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

naposcsibe

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

denevér

m r s k l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

mérsékelt

r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

rugalmas

m r v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 10)

merev

h j l k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

hajlékony

r zs sz n


----------



## huncili (2013 December 10)

rózsaszín/ű

r z s b n d


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

rezesbanda

s r g b r c k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

sárgabarack

c n g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 10)

cinege

c m v d


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

címvédő

p s t l d


----------



## oolong (2013 December 10)

postaláda

p d l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

padlástér

v r t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 December 10)

ivartalan /váratlan, veretlen, vértelen/

d ny m n k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

idénymunka

m f f n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

muffin

f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 10)

fészek

k k k k f


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 10)

kakukkfű


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

???

t k m g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

tökmag // tényleg elfelejtettem a feladványt

v n d g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

vendég

k r m v r g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

körömvirág

h r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

hirtelen

k r t sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

kertész, karitász

v z s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

övezés, evezés, vizes, vázas, vízisí

t z j t k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

tűzijáték

m j s f


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

májusfa

n v n p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

névnap

n n p s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 11)

ünnepség

g z d g


----------



## huncili (2013 December 11)

gazdag

cs m g l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 11)

csomagol

r sz t l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 11)

Úrasztala, íróasztal, resztli

t r sz t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

átereszt (mint ige)

v l g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 12)

világos
p z t v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 12)

pozitív

f l l g v r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

fellegvár

k r n v l


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 12)

karnevál

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

téglalap

m z k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 12)

mozaik

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

honvágy

sz k cs


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 12)

szakács

k ny v t r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 12)

könyvtár

_a_a_o_ _u_ _a


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

Azt hiszem eltévedtél, de azért megpróbálom megfejteni.
Úgy nézem, hogy egyenlőre nem megy.


----------



## oolong (2013 December 12)

_lakatosmunka_ lett volna, de tényleg nem idevaló

l p k f n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 12)

Ez tényleg az? 

lepkefing ?

v d m s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

vidámság

g z d g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

gazdag

h n g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

hangos

sz r l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

szerelmes

v d t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

védtelen

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

csontváz

v t l t s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

vitalitás

b b m z m


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

babamúzeum

cs r sz m r c


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

cserszömörce

v g sz l n k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

üvegszilánk

n d k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

indok, undok

j g s t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

jogosítvány

r sz g s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

részeges

l l t k r t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

állatkert

t g r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 13)

tigris

p sz t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

pisztráng

r t l m s


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

ártalmas, értelmes

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

sebtapasz

f_nyk_p_sz


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

t ssz n t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

Ágicám írta:


> t ssz n t s


Megfejtés?


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

tüsszentés 

g sz s g d r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

Ágicám írta:


> tüsszentés


A sajátomat én is meg tudom fejteni. Csak éppen az én feladványomat nem fejtetted meg, csak feladtad a következőt.


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

rituevu írta:


> A sajátomat én is meg tudom fejteni. Csak éppen az én feladványomat nem fejtetted meg, csak feladtad a következőt.



Háháhá... Bocs... Csak fejben fejtettem meg, észre sem vettem...  Szórakozott vagyok. 

fényképész

Akkor jöhet a következő? 

g sz s g d r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

egészségedre

gy n l g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

egyenleg

j t sz t r


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

játszótér

h m k r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 13)

homokóra

h l f r m


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

halfarm

j t k sz b ly


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

Valahogy nekem a halfarm nem jön be. Nem lehet, hogy "halforma?" Mondjuk ez sem jobb.

játékszabály

v d t l n


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 13)

Nekem sem, de létezik ilyen szó...

védtelen

r k n sz n v


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 13)

rokonszenv

r k ty


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

más nem akar passzolni, mint a _rókutya_ /róka + kutya/ harapós?


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

őrkutya

v g t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

vágatlan, végtelen /üvegtálon vegetálni/

d v z l l p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

üdvözlőlap

k sz s g s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

készséges

v z b z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

vízbázis

r k ly


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

erkély

r d r t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

erdőirtás

k n d l l


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 14)

kandalló

r n d v


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

randevú

t l l k z s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 14)

találkozás

sz t ly t r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 14)

osztálytárs

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2013 December 14)

parfüm

d sz d b z


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 14)

díszdoboz

h n t p r


----------



## huncili (2013 December 14)

hintőpor

p n t l k


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

pántlika

l t f r m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 14)

létforma

t b r l k


----------



## oolong (2013 December 14)

táborlakó //+életforma

r l l m s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 14)

űrállomás

r m l s


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 15)

áramlás

k z v t t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

közvetítés

v l sz d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 15)

válaszadás

k l d k zs n r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

köldökzsinór

r v r n d


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

reverenda

r g n s p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

orgonasíp

n g r


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 15)

inger, angóra, néger

z l d b b


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

zöldbab
h r g s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

horgos, haragos

t d s sz m j


----------



## oolong (2013 December 15)

tudásszomj

v z r l v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

vezérelv

v n z r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

vonzerő

h gy m


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

hagyma, hagyom

h gy m n t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

hegymenet

k r m gy


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

körömágy

b k t t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 15)

buktató, baktató, bukott, bökött

h gy m sz


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

hegymászó

f g s k r k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 15)

fogaskerék

p l l n g


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

pillangó

m t v m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 15)

motívum

d sz m n t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 15)

díszmenet, díszmente

n z sz m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

nézőszám

l t g t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

öltöget, látogat, látogató

v cs r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

vacsora

s t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

este, eset, est, üst, séta

s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

sütemény

b r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

briós, boros, bírás, bors, borsó, birs

m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

mellkas, mellékes

z n t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

Zenta, zenit, zenét, zónát, üzenet

b b g ly s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

babgulyás

t l r c p t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

ételrecept

sz k cs n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

szakácsnő

m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

mester, mustár

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

szorgalmas

gy t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

egyetlen, agyatlan, ügyetlen

t r b k n cs


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

túrabakancs

d z c p


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

edzőcipő

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

pókháló

b l k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

eblak, ablak, belök, belökő, balek

t r s s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

társaság

n t z m ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

intézmény

p r p l sz


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

propolisz

p r p r l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

preparál

v l g s t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 16)

világosító

sz k sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

szakasz

sz z d


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 16)

század

sz b r c k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 16)

őszibarack

r k l p


----------



## huncili (2013 December 16)

raklap

l p d


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

lepedő, eleped, elepedő

j n l t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

ajánlat

cs r k m j


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

csirkemáj

l b h j


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

libaháj

b n n h j


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

banánhéj

cs sz k


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

csúszik

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

jégcsap

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

napsütés

s r ny


----------



## Bartuska (2013 December 17)

sörény

sz szk z n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

_//esernyő
_
szeszkazán

f r sz p r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 17)

fűrészpor

f r m z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

formázás

l k t l n


----------



## oolong (2013 December 17)

lakatlan

r t m n t


----------



## huncili (2013 December 17)

iratminta

sz m l v ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

szemelvény

n g r cs k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

négercsók

r k l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 17)

reklám, orákulum

h z s s g


----------



## huncili (2013 December 17)

házasság

s r g t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

sürgetés

v l g ny


----------



## huncili (2013 December 17)

vőlegény

f sz k r k s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 17)

fészekrakás

f cs k


----------



## huncili (2013 December 17)

fecske

f cs r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 17)

ficsúr, facsar /ficsör ~ szleng/

t l p f


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

talpfa

v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

vadász

d m l


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

idomul, dumál

b d z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

bodza 

v g sz


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

vigasz, végszó

v t ly t r s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

vetélytárs

l l t l n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

illetlen

h n g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

hangos

r b b n


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

rebben, robban

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

nyaklánc

k r k t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

kirakat, karikát, kirakót, kerekít, karkötő

p ly k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

pulyka

k cs m j


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

kacsamáj

sz g r s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

szigorúság

n g d k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

engedékeny

s t b l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

stabil

v l g s s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

világosság

m d r n


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

modern

m d r d l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

madárdal

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

naptár

z m n k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

zimankó

d j r s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

időjárás

j g h r t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

joghurt

h n gy


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

hangya

p p g j


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

papagáj

p p s j t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

papsajt

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

majonéz

m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

mester, mustár

r j n g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

rajongó, rajong, őrjöng

h l d f ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

holdfény

h r c g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

herceg, hercig

l d s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

éledés, eladás, leadás, lédús, öldös, áldás, előadás, ludas

s k k t b l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

sakktábla

d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

adakozás

k r t t v


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

karitatív

k l cs n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

kölcsön, külcsín, kalucsni

r n g t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

renget, ringat, rángat, renegát

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

póréhagyma

v l sz t k s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 18)

választékos

m d z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 18)

medúza

k r t f


----------



## oolong (2013 December 18)

körtefa

k k k k f


----------



## huncili (2013 December 18)

kakukkfű

cs r sz m r c


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

cserszömörce

t r k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 19)

törékeny, tárkony

f l t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

féltékeny

n g d k ny


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 19)

engedékeny

h m b r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

hóember

m k l s


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 19)

mikulás

r n sz r v s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

rénszarvas

k r cs ny f


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 19)

karácsonyfa

sz l n n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

szalonna

j gy z t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

jegyzet

r t k s g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

ritkaság

f l l m


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 19)

felőlem, felélem, fülelem

t j cs k l d


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

tejcsokoládé 

f n m s g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

finomság

k l r d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

kalóriadús

h z l l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

hizlal

cs m g b r k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 19)

csemegeborok

p zs g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 19)

pezsgő // + csemegeuborka 

d l g c


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

delegáció

k v t s g


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 20)

követség

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

marcipán

n p r f r g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 20)

napraforgó

l j z t


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 20)

aljzat

t j k z t t s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 20)

tájékoztatás

n d g l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

nődögél

v zs g l


----------



## beebeus (2013 December 20)

vizsgál, vizsgáló

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 20)

polip

m d z


----------



## oolong (2013 December 21)

medúza 

m ty z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

mutyizás

c g r t t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 21)

cigaretta

c g v z t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

cégvezető

c k r m z


----------



## huncili (2013 December 21)

cukormáz

c r k l m s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 21)

cirkalmas

gy sz r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 21)

egyszer, egyszerű

gy sz m k l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

gyüszmékel (??)

p r zs


----------



## oolong (2013 December 22)

Párizs, parázs, perzsa

r ny p r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

aránypár

l g n d


----------



## oolong (2013 December 22)

elegendő, legenda

_._o_ _ _ ü_e_ő


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

Na tessék: az előbb nem eltévedtél, csak a kettőt keverted!

gyorstüzelő

k z p m g s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 22)

középmagas //sajna tévedtem el már olyan sorozatban is, hogy azt hitték, direkt „csinálom”, pedig nem

k z p l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

középülés 

t k r k s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 22)

takarékos, ötkarikás // +kézápolás

k k s r z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 22)

kikosaraz

t r m k


----------



## oolong (2013 December 23)

termék /termik, termek/

s t t r m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 23)

Minden hülyeség eszembe jut, de szerintem nem ezek a megoldások. Ezen még gondolkodnom kell.


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

esetterem, sittrom, sötétrom - minden ilyen hülyeség eszembe jut, csak éppen a megoldás nem. Egyenlőre feladom.


----------



## oolong (2013 December 24)

Rögtönítélő eljárásnak is nevezhető. Na... !


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 24)

statárium

j n d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 24)

ajándékozás

gy r ty f ny


----------



## oolong (2013 December 25)

gyertyafény

cs l n g l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 25)

csilingelés // tegnap nem igazán voltam formában

cs r p l s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 26)

csiripelés

m d r d l


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 26)

madárdal

sz r t t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

szeretet

v n d r b t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 26)

vándorbot

v n k d k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

vonakodik

v l t z s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 26)

változás

d k k l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 26)

dekkolás // le sem merem írni, hogy mire gondoltam először, mikor megláttam a feladványodat

t k r t j s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

tükörtojás / odak... ? 

d k k r l s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 27)

adókikerülés

k k l r


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

kókler

k l k k l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

oolong írta:


> tükörtojás / odak... ?
> 
> d k k r l s


Igen, igen!!


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

klikkel

l s k l d k


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

leskelődik

l s k m r


----------



## huncili (2013 December 27)

éléskamra

l s t m l


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

üléstámla

l s t s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 27)

élesítés

l s s t s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

lassítás //+ _elősütés_, pl. egyes hús- és halételek készítésénél

l s s t s v


----------



## huncili (2013 December 27)

lassítósáv

l s t s g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 27)

lustaság

f k z s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 28)

fékezés

f k r k d


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

fukarkodik

v t t m


----------



## huncili (2013 December 28)

/csak fukarkodó 

vitatéma, vettem

r v l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

érvelés

v s t g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 28)

vastag /vasútig/

t v s t b


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

tévéstáb

s t b l s t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 28)

stáblista

s r s k p k


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 28)

söröskupak

l n c sz m


----------



## oolong (2013 December 28)

láncszem

l ny l s /nem nyalás!


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

...az eltulajdonítás „_speciális_” alakzata


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

lenyúlás

b r t n


----------



## huncili (2013 December 29)

börtön, bariton 

p r m d n n


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

primadonna

m g (a megfejtés 5 betű)


----------



## huncili (2013 December 29)

imágó

f j l d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

fejlődés // "omega" szóra gondoltam, de a te megfejtésed is jó

n v l s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

nevelés, növelés, névelős

cs p n v l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 29)

csapnivaló

t r d k s


----------



## oolong (2013 December 29)

töredékes

s j t r d


----------



## huncili (2013 December 29)

sajtóriadó, sajtrúd

s j t l g


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

sújtólég

b ny


----------



## huncili (2013 December 30)

bánya, banya, bunyó

c c m s d s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

cicamosdás

z v r s


----------



## huncili (2013 December 30)

zavaros

z z m r


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

zúzmara

d r n d


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

időrend ideírandó

sz d r n d


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

szederinda

l d z t


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

áldozat, elodázta, előidézte, üldözőit

p t r d


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

petárda

f l l m


----------



## oolong (2013 December 30)

félálom, falelem, félelem /fölélem, félelme, felőlem, felelem/

f l l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 30)

főállomány, faállomány, fűállomány

l l m ny


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

lelemény, állomány

k z sz l l m


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

közszellem

k z b sz d


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

közbeszéd

k z b s t


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

kézbesít

b l s r s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

balsors

f l h m ly


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

félhomály

d v r v l g s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

Ez már hét betű, a megengedett maximum 6 helyett

udvarvilágos? Nem is adok el újat, mert nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy jó a megfejtésem. Sőt ...


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

rituevu írta:


> Ez már hét betű, a megengedett maximum 6 helyett
> 
> udvarvilágos? Nem is adok el újat, mert nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy jó a megfejtésem. Sőt ...


Bocsi, *üdvrivalgás*-ra gondoltam, de nem számoltam a betűket... 

sz r k z t t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

szórakozott

sz l v sz t r


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

szilveszter

j k d v


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

jókedv, jókedve, jókedvű

k d v cs n l


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

kedvcsináló

v d m s g


----------



## oolong (2013 December 31)

vidámság

k n f t t


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

konfetti

p zs g


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

pezsgő

n n p l s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

ünneplés

p h n s


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

pihenés

t r v z s


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

tervezés

m n k n p


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

munkanap

v k c z


----------



## rituevu (2013 December 31)

vakációzó

v r k z s


----------



## Ágicám (2013 December 31)

várakozás

r m ny k d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

reménykedés

l k l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 1)

alkalom

b l cs s s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

bölcsesség

b l v r h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

bulvárhír

t l l k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

találkozás

t n c h z


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

táncház

n p z n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

népzene /napozni, népözön/

f c r s g


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 1)

oolong írta:


> népzene /napozni, népözön/
> 
> f c r s g


főcárság?


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

facérság, „átmeneti szingli”-ség
de akkor új is kell

d k h m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 1)

d k h m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 1)

diákhumor

r b l n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 2)

rablánc

r b k z


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 2)

Rábaköz, rábaközi

r m t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

rámutat

v r z k ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 3)

ez is jó, + óramutató

vérzékeny

v d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

védelem

r g l m


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 3)

rágalom
l m sz n


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 3)

ólomszínű

sz r k s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

szürkeség

m m sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

mamusz, mamuszai

p r m m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

prémium

p r m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

primőr, premier, prémáru /peremére, páromra/

p r m b l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

preambulum

p r


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

pára, para, apró

k r k n


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 3)

karakán

m b l m


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

embléma

t n g r v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

tengervíz

v r g


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

virág

r c p k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

arcpakolás

sz p s g


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

szépség

b m b r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

bombariadó

s v l k d s


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

sivalkodás

k l sz t r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

koleszterin

p r k d t


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

pirkadat

k sz r d b z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 3)

ékszerdoboz

r n g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 3)

renegát, renget, ringat, rángat

s t f r n g


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 3)

stafírung

l ny k r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

lánykérés

h z s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 4)

házasság

h t k z n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

hétköznap

sz r l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 4)

szerelem

sz sz h n g


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

összhang

h r m n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

harmónia

r m n t k


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

romantika

sz r l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

szerelem

r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

riadó, erdő

k z r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

közrádió

p r r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

préri

p r r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

periratos // nagyon jó a "préri" is, de most egy kicsit bonyolultabbra gondoltam: operaária

v r g k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

virágokat //+prioritás

l j f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

olajfogó // +virágkötő

l k t l n


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

alaktalan

k l n l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

különleges // „_l k t l n_” –> +lakatlan

m n g l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

mangalica

sz l n n


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

szalonna

s n k sz l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

sonkaszalámi

v cs r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

vacsora

v cs k


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

vöcsök

n k b ty


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

unokabáty(a)

n k b t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

inkubátor

k s ly


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

keselyű

sz j h s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

szájhős

sz j l j


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

szájalj (meg vagyok győződve, nem erre gondoltál...)

b r ny s l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

sürítőstej ? ez meg nekem gyanús //előző _szójaolaj_
báránysült 

zs r t n k


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

zsarátnok


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

Ágicám írta:


> zsarátnok


És a feladvány?


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 4)

rituevu írta:


> És a feladvány?


zsarátnok

v sz h ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 4)

vészhelyzet

h n g l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 4)

hangulat

l d l ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

lúdlány - nem tudtam jobbat kiokoskodni. A lúdlány szó egyébként létezik, de nem vagyok benne biztos, hogy ezt adtad fel.


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

a Shopgirl film címe is, de magyar fordításban


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

g t r h r // filmekben gyenge vagyok


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

gitárhúr // „_ l d l ny_” –> _eladólány_, de a pult mögötti, mert a férjhez adandó: _eladó lány,_ vagyis két szó lenne

g t r h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

gitárház ? // ez olyan valószínűtlennek hangzik

v z l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

Itt lakott Pelikán elvtárs...


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

vizuális, evezőülés //Hát Pelikán elvtárs, a gátőr hol lakhatott volna, mint a „_gátőrház_”-ban?

v z l p cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 5)

vízlépcső // sajnos mire megfejtettem - ebből is látszik, hogy lassulok - már megírtad a megfejtést

z h t g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 5)

zuhatag

t k r t j s


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 5)

tükörtojás

k l r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

kalóriaszám

r m l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

rémálom

l h z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

elhúzás, lehúzás

v t z s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

vitézség

n t z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

netezés, intézés, öntözés

k r c l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

karcolat

k r z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 6)

krízis, krőzus, kurzus, körzés

k r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 6)

kerítés, körítés, akaratos, ikerítés

k l l m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

kellemes

ty k l l m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 6)

tyúkállomány

k p p n h j


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

kappanháj

sz p r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 6)

szaporulat, szeparált

sz p p r z


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 6)

széppróza

sz p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

szaporít

b k r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 7)

biokörte, bekerít

k z f g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

kézfogás / + biokert

b n d


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 7)

bendő, banda, bunda

b d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

ebédidő

d r k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

direkte odarakta derekát

d r k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 7)

Egyenlőre leragadtam a "drukkol" szónál, de mivel ez két k betűvel írandó, így nem jó a megfejtésem.


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

eléggé horror


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

Drakula

k z s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 7)

kezesség, közösség

t k z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

ütközet

t k z s


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

tekézés

sz r f z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

szörfözés

sz r f j


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

szűrőfej

k n k l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

kankalin

k n k


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

konok

h m r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

humoros //+ ükunoka

h m r


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 7)

humor, hámor/hámori

k z d t l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 7)

kezdetleges //+ hőmérő

k z d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

közadakozás

t l t l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 8)

ötletelés

t l t l s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

tiltólista

l c t l s


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 8)

licitálás
l c sz g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

lécszeg

l c sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

lucaszék

m n k gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

munkaügy

p l n k gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

pelenkaügy, pálinkaügy

k r m l


----------



## kranlom (2014 Január 8)

virágvasárnap

k r cs ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

_k r m l_ –> Kreml, káromló, kirámol, kiáramló, karmoló, körmöli //+ _pálinkaágy_; ágyaspálinka készítéshez

k r m n l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

kriminális 

k r m n l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

kriminológia

sz j l sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

szójaliszt

l j t k n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

olajteknő

l j t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 8)

előjáték

b d g t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

bádogtető

g t t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

igetételek

v z cs p


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

vízcsap //+ gettólakó 

v z r j z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 8)

vázrajz

k p z l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 8)

képzelgés

b f g d s


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 8)

befogadás
k l k t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

kilöktek (?)

t t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

Attila, átutal, teaital // „ _k l k t k _” –> eklektika

g z t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

gaztett

l n d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

leander, oleander

l n d k r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 9)

lendkerék

v n d g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 9)

vendég

_e_á_ _o_ _ó


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

feláldozó // csak egy kicsit tévedtél el

t v d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

tévedés, tévéadás

t v b sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

távbeszélő

v r s l l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

városállam

z r s p n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

zéruspont

d p l n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

diópálinka

n k s n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

énekesnő

m z g l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 10)

mozgalom

_u_._e_á_á_


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 10)

kunyerálás 
*d sz t r*


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 10)

dísztőr

m t r


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Január 10)

metró, méter

m z g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

mozgalmas

k t v


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

kitevő, aktív, oktáv

sz l k t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

szelektív

n t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

öntelt, önítélet

l t z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

létezés

s t t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

sétatér

t z s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

tüzesít

k p ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

köpeny

p r l g t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 11)

párologtató

b z l d s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 11)

biozöldség

b z l z r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

ez romolhatott el, ha nagy a csatornaszag


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

bűzlezáró, vagy -elzáró // erre most rá nem jöttem volna - persze szégyellem is magam rendesen érte

k s p


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

kaspó 

l k s p t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

lakásépítés

k r h t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

korhatár

d g l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

adagolás, idegelés, döglés, dugulás

s p sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 14)

sípszó

r h cs p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 14)

ruhacsipesz

v t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 15)

vetemény

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

sebtapasz

h r m t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 15)

harmat, hármat, híremet, háremet

g t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

gitár, gátőr, ügetőre

r sz g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

részegít

r n g l


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

ringló, ringli, rongál, rongáló

l d r n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

ládarongáló, ledorongoló

f r m t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

formátlan

r m t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 15)

örömtelen

b sz r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

boszorkány

b sz t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

beosztás, bőszítés

b sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

bisztró

f r k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

farkas, farakás, furkós

c v d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 15)

civódás

v n d g l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 15)

vendéglátó

t z m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

„_ t z m s_ –> egy másik játékban ilyen lenne:

_a_e_z_u__


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

ateizmus _//így kicsit könnyebb volt 

n p t n c

_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

néptánc

r k k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

rokka, örökké, rokokó

p t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

patkány

g r cs p d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

egércsapda

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

tigris

v z l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

vizualitás, vázlatos, vizeletes 

sz v z l p


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 16)

szavazólap

sz v l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

szóváltás

l g g m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

léggömb

l g v r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

légvár 

l k m t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

lokomotív 

v s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

vasút /vésőtű, visít, vásít/

v s t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

vásott

k r c


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

kreáció, korc, karc, kuruc

f k r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

fikarc, fókaarc, fakarc

b j l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

bájolog

gy r ty l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

gyertyaláng

p t r l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

petróleum

b j l d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

bajlódik

m r g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

mérges, morgás

g r m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

goromba

h n g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

hangos

h n t sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

hintaszék

f g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

fogas, fogós, fogás, fügés

zs k t c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

zsákutca

g n d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

gondos

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

vattacukor

j t sz h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 16)

játszóház

f r s n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 16)

farsang

r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 16)

iroda, erdő /rúd, Arad, riadó, rodeó, rádió, óraadó/

k c r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 16)

akácerdő

m m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

mimóza

d d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 17)

dédi, dedó, dada,duda, odaadó, dióda

t r k ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

tárkony, törékeny

t n m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 17)

autonóm

k l cs n h t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

kölcsönhatás

n m l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

nemleges

m n m l b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 17)

minimálbér

p z t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 17)

pozitív

t b sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 17)

autóbusz

k p j f


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

kopjafa

k p z v r


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 17)

képzavar

k p sz l p


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 17)

kapuoszlop

_szl_l_s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

észlelés

sz z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 18)

szózat, szűztea, százat

z b p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

zabpehely

sz r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 18)

szerez, szoroz, száraz, szőröz, szerző, szorzó

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

madártej

t g d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 18)

tagadás

g z n g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

égzengés

g z n g z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

gézengúz 

k k r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

kokárda

r d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 18)

íródeák

k d x m s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

kódexmásoló

g p t r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

gépterem

p r x s j g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

praxisjog

gy v d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

ügyvéd

r zs h r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

rózsaharc

k r t sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 18)

kertész //rózsák háborúja? a mi most „dúl”: _rezsiharc_

k r c r c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 18)

kerceréce

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

pogácsa

k r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 18)

kertelen, akaratlan, kéretlen

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 18)

polip // kortalan

c g ny z n


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 18)

cigányzene
n p m v sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 18)

népművész

p sz t r b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

pásztorbot

b r k ny r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

birkanyíró

k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

kenyér, kanyar

k p t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

kaptár, képtár

h l k p t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

helikopter

h p r t r // lehet, hogy ez kicsit nehezebb, inkább a sci-fi kategóriába tartozik


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

hipertér

s v ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 19)

ösvény, ásvány, sovány, sövény

p sz t r t z


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

pásztortűz //+savanyú

f s v ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

fösvény

p m sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

pimasz

n p m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

népmese

gy m r r n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

gyomorrontás

gy n t l n


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 19)

gyanútlan

m r g zs k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

méregzsák

b r s ty n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

borostyán

m t sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 19)

metszet

k v l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

kövület, kiválót

sz k l k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

sziklakert

f r n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 19)

farönk, frank, fúrnak, férnek

sz l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

szellem

sz r l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

szerelem, (össze)szerelem

sz r b t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

szóróbetét, szúróbetét

h r p


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

hárpia, harapó // +szűrőbetét

l j s h r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

olajoshordó

r d l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 19)

irodalom, uradalom, riadalom

g z r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 19)

gázriadó

n d k l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

indikált, indokolt, indukált

j n d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 20)

ajándékozás

n sz t l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

nosztalgia

h l d f ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 20)

holdfény

r c k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

arckrém

k n ny g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 20)

kenőanyag

p r k t k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

praktikus

t s t v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 20)

testvér

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

családtag

v r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 20)

városház, városháza

v r s sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

versszak

v r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

verda

h gy m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

hagyma

h_g_gy_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

higgy ?


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 20)

inkább* hígagyú*

h d g v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

hidegvér // igaz!

s g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

segít, eseget

z t l n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

ízetlenség, íztelenség

r z b z


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

rizibizi

v z b z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

vízbázisú

v r t z


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

virtuóz, vértez

v r t l n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 20)

ivartalanít

v r k z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

várakozó

h n gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 20)

hangya

h g ny //nem higany!


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 20)

hőigény, hóigény

h k p p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 20)

éhkopp

k c k


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 21)

kuckó, kocka

k c k k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 21)

kockák, kuckók, kockakő

v r r g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

varrógép

r h p r b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 21)

ruhapróba

f l d k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

feledékeny

v z v z t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 21)

vízvezeték

r b z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

ribizli

cs p d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 21)

csapda /csapódó, csipád/

cs p d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 21)

csapadék

cs p j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

csapóajtó

t t k t r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 21)

titoktartó

m g b z h t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

megbízható

h z l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 21)

hizlal, hizlaló

p r s ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 21)

persely

c c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 21)

cica, coca

d b l r


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 21)

dublőr

cs p h d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

cséphadaró

k r h n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

körhinta

d t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

diótörő

d t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

dátum

l r s


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 22)

lőrés,előörs
f l m z n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

filmzene

r z g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

rozoga /rázúg, rezeg/

b r z g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

birizgál

b r z g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

borozgat

b r z n g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

borzongat

b r z d ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

borzadály

b r zs j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

burzsuj

n p t n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

néptánc

n m j t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

némajáték

b b f g r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

bábfigura

b b r c


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 22)

babaarc/ú

b b n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

búbánat

sz m r s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 22)

szamárság

k ny v c m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

könyvcím

sz r k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

szórakozás

d t b n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

adatbank

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

cipőfűző

l t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

létra, életerő, oltár, liter, lőtér, lator, ultra, lutri

t z l t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

tűzlétra

t p sz t l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

tűzlétra

v d n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

beebeus írta:


> tűzlétra
> 
> t p sz t l t


tapasztalt, tapasztalat

v d n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 22)

vadon

v r g n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 22)

virgonc

k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 22)

különc

m l b


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 23)

mélabú

k_lv_r_ _


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

kálvária

m b r t l n


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 23)

embertelen
r f sz t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 23)

/ az előzőnél kicsit eltévedtem, bocsi 

erőfeszítés

r r sz r v


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 23)

orrszarvú
//semmi gond...
sz r l v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

szerelvény

v gy l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

vágyálom

l j s h l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 23)

olajoshal

p r d cs m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

paradicsom / paradicsomos

m r t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 23)

méretes, mártás, maratás

m z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 23)

mozgalom

gy r z k d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

agyrázkódás /gyürőzködés /

gy r z m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 23)

gyúróizom

m s t r s g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

mesterséges

k r k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

kirakás, kőrakás, kerekes, karikás

t z k r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

tűzkerék

d r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

dárda, dáridó, druida

l d r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

eldorádó

h n g d


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 23)

hangadó

h n c g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 23)

henceg, hencegő

l l k s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 23)

lelkes

p n z d j s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 23)

pénzdíjas

k s t ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 23)

kastély

k cs g t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 23)

kecsegtet

v t t m


----------



## stemari (2014 Január 24)

vitatéma
k r k sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

kerekasztal

l v g k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

lovagok /lövegek/

t b l v g


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 24)

táblaüveg

t b t m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

tabutéma

s t f t b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

stafétabot

t d l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

ötödölés, utódlás, tódulás

j g t d l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 24)

jogutódlás

j g t r l sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 24)

jégtorlasz

h v z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 24)

havazás

h v z t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 25)

hővezetés

k m n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

kemence

k m n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 25)

kimenő, kamion

p r sz v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

porszívó // kimonó

j t k t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 25)

játékterem

j g k c k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

jégkocka

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

irodalom

v k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

evakuál, vakol, vakul

ny v k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

nyivákol // vokál

t r t l m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

tartalmas

t r t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

tartalék

f l s l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

felesleg

l v s p l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

lovaspálca

l g r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

légüres, lóugrás, elígérés, eléugrás, előugrás

t v l g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

távolugrás

t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

atléta /ötlet: télutó, utálat, utalt, tolat, telt, tilt, tolt, tölt/

b l t r f l


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 25)

beletrafál

g g g l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 25)

guggolás

f h r n m


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 25)

fehérnemű

cs p k d sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

csipkedísz

t t m


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 25)

autóteam, utótéma, tatami, totem, tetem

s p r t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

spirituálé, sportoló

l s p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

lósport 

s p r t sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

spiritusz

sz k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

szekér, szikár, szökőár, szikra

v l sz t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

választék

k s sz l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

ékesszólás

p l t k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

politikus

k s s l h t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 25)

kussolhat

k s l z


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 25)

késélező

k s r t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 25)

keserítés, kísértés

t l t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

töltet, utáltat, ötöltet

h r n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 26)

haránt

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

jégcsap

g m b


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

gomba, gomb, gömb

f k g m b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 26)

fiókgomb

sz l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

szélmalom

t r n r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

tréner, tornaóra, trónra

t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

tornádó, tornaidő, tórend

k r n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

akarnok, krónika, karének

p c p t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

piacépítés

v z r l v


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

vezérelv

k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

ékezetes, köztes

k r h z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

kárhozat //+ kézitusa

sz v k r h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

szívkórház

v z m n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

vízimentő

v z m m n t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 26)

vízummentes

k v t k z


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

következő, kivetkőző

f j k v t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 26)

fejkvóta

k p c t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

kapacitás

r d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

eredet

k n l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

kínálat, kínálta

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

irodalom, erődelem, irdalom, riadalom

d r b s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 26)

darabos

k d r b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

botrány

k r m b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 26)

kődarab
karambol, karambola

c c k f r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 26)

cickafark 

t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

tömény

d b k c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

dobókocka

ny r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

nyeremény

k v f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

kávéfőző

f ny k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

fénykép

v d k cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

vadkacsa

v z r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

vízerőmű, vezérmű

h d v z r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

hadvezér

k p s l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

képeslap

r n d z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

rendező, randizó

l l k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

lelkes

t t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

tettes

t s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

testes, utasítás

v sz ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

veszélyes

k p t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

káptalan, képtelen, kipótolnia

k p v s l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 27)

képvisel, képviselő

l l n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

ellenség

h j d n


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

hajadon, hajdina

z r k t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 27)

zárkatárs

t r z g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 27)

utórezgés

n d t r zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

nádtörzs

t r k r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

túrókrém //+nádtorzs

t r k t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

traktál

z m k t g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 28)

izomköteg

p d g g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

pedagógus

v d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

óvodás, vadas, Ovidius, évődés, videós, évados

v d l m f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 28)

vadalmafa

l v d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 28)

alvadás, olvadás, levédés

gy l v d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

ágyúlövedék

r t m s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 29)

ritmusos

g m k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

gumikesztyű

r m r t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 29)

űrmérték

p l t f r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

platform

f r k c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 29)

frakció

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

pitypang

h t l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 29)

hatalom

p r b j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

párbaj

h r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 29)

harag, hirig, horog

l l m k d x


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 29)

illemkódex

k p t l s t


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 30)

kapitalista

l m zs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

alamizsna

d k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Január 31)

adakozás

m f f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

muff

d s k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 31)

édeskés

d s h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

adáshiba / Szakonyi Károly

g t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 31)

gátőr, gitár

t m j g t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

atomjégtörő

r k h l sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 31)

rákhalász 

sz r k l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

szarkaláb

b n d t g


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 31)

bandatag

sz b d t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

szabadtér

l n d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 31)

leander
sz l m n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

szalamandra

m n d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 31)

mandala, mandula

p zs m


----------



## oolong (2014 Január 31)

pézsma, pizsama

sz m r p d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Január 31)

szamárpad

j g s t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Január 31)

jogosítvány

m d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

madár, modor, meder

sz b ly t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

szabálytalan

r l s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

realista

s r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

sorszám

b l s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

baleset

l l t k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

állatkert

r n g t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 1)

orángután

l f n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

elefánt

l f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

előfizetés, lefizetés

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

papsajt

h ly t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 1)

helytelen

r c k p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 1)

rockopera

s m n d b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

sámándob

r sz g l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 1)

országalma

g l m b p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

galambepe ? lehet, hogy nem lesz jó


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 1)

de, jó az


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

g r l n d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

girland

l k v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 1)

lekvár

sz_k_cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 1)

szakács

m n d r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 1)

mandarin

m n d r m


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 2)

monodráma
m n d l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 2)

mandolin

p ly k ny k


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 2)

pulykanyak
l b t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

ülőbútor

l b t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 2)

elbotló, elbutul, libatál

m t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

imitál, metál, mutál, motel, metél, metil, mitől

d d m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

diadém

l k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

alakul, lokál, alkáli, elkel, lékel, alkil, lakli, lakol, előkelő, alukál

l k n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

lekénező // csak ezt tudtam egyenlőre kiokoskodni


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

+ aláaknáz, helyette:

v c l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

Nem jövök rá: a vacakol és az evickél szavakra gondoltam, de a feladványoddal ezek nem egyeznek.


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

vacakol és az evickél helyett: _vécéülőke_. Újabb:

v c l l l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

vacillálás

v n d r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

vándorút

v n d m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

vonóidom (?)

v r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

véradó, Verdi, Várda, Várad, verda //vanádium

l p l v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

alapelv

v t g p


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

vetőgép

v t f r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

vitafórum

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 2)

élettér

v g d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 2)

vágódeszka

s t p d


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 2)

stupid, satupad

r zs s t p


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 3)

rezsistop

k r g k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

károgók

t m t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 3)

temetés /tömetés, tömítés, automatás/

l t m t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

lítiumatom

g k t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 3)

igekötő

sz l k k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

szélkakas

c r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 3)

ceruza

r c k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

arckrém

r c k j h


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 3)

rackajuh

g m s k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 3)

gémeskút

s h n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 3)

suháng

d g n


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 3)

idegen, odaégni, dugni

v g d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

üvegdugó

n d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 4)

indigó

r m g


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 4)

remeg/ő,írmag
r m d


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 4)

iramodó

f t l p


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 4)

//+ armada 
fatalp/ú,fatelep
f t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 4)

fiatal, fatál, fától

f n t z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

fantázia

f ly m d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

folyómeder

d f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

adófizetés

h m r s k l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 4)

hőmérséklet

v r s l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

verselők

k t r k b


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 4)

kőtárakba, kotorékba

p z z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

pizzéria // _kotorékeb_

h n g l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

hangolás

r n d b n


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 4)

rendben
s t t sz t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

statisztika

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

sivatag

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

karaván

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

denevér

p p r l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

papírlap

j l k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

jelkép

sz l p s r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 4)

oszlopsor

r j t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

rejtek, rojtok

r n g t g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 4)

rengeteg

zs r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 4)

zsírkréta

l j g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

olajág, olajégő, elejéig, aljáig, előjog{a,ai,i,ú}

l zs n k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

lazsnakol 

m r c n g l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

marcangol

v c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

vécé, váci, vice

r l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

Aral, ural, reál, Urál, uraló, URL, róla, relé, rali, roló, rálő, Aurél, aureola, őrlő, árul, áruló, örül, őrül, ürül, irul, ráül

k r j c r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

krajcár

s l t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 5)

salátalevél

t k f z l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

tökfőzelék

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 5)

töltés, tolatás, tiltás

m d r t j


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

madártej

l t m d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 5)

életmód

l h r


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

lóhere, Lehr, Lehár, álhír

cs l l h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 5)

csellóhúr

g p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 5)

gépíró

g ly s t l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 5)

golyóstoll

g l r h


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 6)

gálaruha

f d b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

fidibusz

k l r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

kalória

p r c k r


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 6)

porcukor
k r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

ikermotor

v z m n t s


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 6)

vízmentes //+ krémtúró
k r m t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

krematórium

n t sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

nótaszó, notesz /öntesz, ÁNTSZ, intesz/

zs b n t sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

zsebnotesz

k n c r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 6)

koncert

f f v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

fafúvós

b d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

bodza

g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

gondolat

sz m p l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

szempilla

m z m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

múzeum

h gy v d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

hegyvidék

s k n z n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

skanzen

p r b f l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

próbafülke

n r g f l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

energiaféle, energiafaló

b t r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 6)

bitorol, bitorló, beterel

z g f r k sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

zugfirkász 

f r k t l l


----------



## Ani7 (2014 Február 6)

faroktoll

h n t sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

hintaszék

cs h n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

csahintó

l t r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 6)

liturgia, letargia

d b h r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 6)

dobhártya

h t z m


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 6)

hátizom

k ny v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

könyvel

d t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 7)

diótörő

m k d r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

mákdaráló

k n t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 7)

kontár, kentaur, kontúr, kantár

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

lóverseny

p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 7)

postás, pestis

k ny h k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

konyhakert

r z k d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 7)

rázkódás, rézkádas

k n c g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

kuncog

p n t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

pontos, pintes, pántos

k p p n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

koppant, kappant, képpont, kapupánt

r d s v


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 7)

erdősáv

r d ny v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 7)

redőnyvas

v n t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 7)

vontat, vontató

v g r d m ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 7)

végeredmény

cs cs s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

csacsiság

h j t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

hajtóerő

p n z gy j t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 8)

pénzgyűjtő

p r s ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

persely

t r s ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

tarsoly

k d g m ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

ködgomoly

h r m t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

harmatos

h j b k l


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

hajbókol/ó

h j n p l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 8)

hajónapló

t r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 8)

törékeny

h l g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 8)

halogat/-ó

k d v n c


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

kedvenc

k d d g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

keddig kidadog

r k d d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 8)

rakodódaru

v f ly m


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

//káddugó

évfolyam

d g b j s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 8)

idegbajos

v g d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 8)

üvegdugó

p r n h z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

párnahuzat

h j p d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

hajópadló

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

körömlakk

h_rd_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

hirdetés

j s g c k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

újságcikk

b l v r l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

bulvárlap

m s d p r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

másodperc

k t r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

kőtörés, kitörés, kitúrás, kitárás

k r h n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

körhinta

m z m


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 9)

múzeum

p n s p


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

pánsíp

p c n p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

piacnap

k k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

kökény

b n t g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

bontogat, beinteget

b n t d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

bűntudat

k k t sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

kaktusz

l t k p s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

életképes

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

nyakkendő

s r s j gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 9)

sorsjegy

v r s b gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

vörösbegy

k r k t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 9)

kárókatona

k r t n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 9)

kortünet, kórtünet

k r t r


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 9)

kreatúra ,kreátor
m n g r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 9)

mángorol

k k t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

koktél
k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

kerékpár

l h ly


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

ülőhely

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

fahéj

k s t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

kostál, kóstol, kiestél, késtél

s r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

sorszám

v r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

városháza

r zs sz n


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 10)

rózsaszínű
r zs d v r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

rozsdavörös

f k h gy m


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 10)

fokhagyma
b r s k f


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

szia Marcsi!! szép napot 

borsikafű

f s r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

fasírt 

v n h r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

vonóhorog

k sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

kosztüm 

k r m gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

körömágy

b r p l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

bárpult

m r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

mártás, maratás, merítés

k z k d v l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

közkedvelt

n p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

népszerű

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

vattacukor

p l l n g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

pillangó

f sz r p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

főszereplő

f sz r p l c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

fészerpolc, fűszerpolc

t z h ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 10)

tűzhányó

n t r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

nutriák (erősen kérdőjeles)

t z t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

tűztorony

sz m b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

szombat

p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

pihenés

k ny v t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

könyvtár

l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 10)

olvasás

t l p m sz sz zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 10)

talpmasszázs

z r v n l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 10)

záróvonal // „_ n t r k_ ” –> intrika

d l k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

delikátes(z)

k t s g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

kétséges

c r z


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 11)

ceruza
c r r z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 11)

cirrózis

r r v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

orrvédő 

m n l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

monológ

t r m sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 11)

természet

l m p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

lámpa, olimpia

sz l l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

szálloda

d j z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 11)

//olimpia 

díjazás

cs l l g k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

csillagok

h r sz k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 11)

horoszkóp

r d k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

érdekes

g r p d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

egérpad

g p r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

gepárd

p n t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 11)

pontos, pántos, pintes

p r p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 11)

aprópénz

c k r m z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 12)

cukormáz

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

sebtapasz

k s l z


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 12)

késélező

p r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

paripa

t r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 12)

tartalom

p r p l sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

propolisz

b j k t v


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 12)

objektív

s t r m l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 12)

őstermelő

r b g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 13)

rebeg, robog, rebegő, robogó, rabiga

r j n g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

rajongás

s r g r p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 13)

sárgarépa
m j n z


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 13)

majonéz

k sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

kaszinó

m t sz t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 13)

műtőasztal

m t sz l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

metszőolló

k t sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 13)

kötszer /kötőszer, kétszer, kútszerű/

k t sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 13)

kötőszó

p t r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 13)

Péterné, patron, patróna

t r d c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

tradíció

k r n t n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

karantén

b r t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

börtön

b n d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

banda, bunda

k p t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

kapitány

k p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

kapar, kapor, kőpor, képíró

sz r n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

szerencse

m n d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

mondat

d t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

datolya

h r n g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

harang, hering

v r s b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

vörösbor

l t n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

látnok /Latinka, előtűnik, eltűnik, letűnik/

f l t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

feltűnő, félteni, féltőn

t r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

trend, étrend, tornádó, átírandó

f l sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

flaszter

m r g r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

méregerős

m r g r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 14)

margaréta

s m c g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

smucig

s m c z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

smacizók

k p r g ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

képregény

k p r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

képarc 

k p l ty


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

kopoltyú

t s f r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

tusfürdő

t v r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

távirat

p s t l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

postaláda

l v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

levél

b ly g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

bélyeg, bolygó

sz j z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 14)

szíjaz , szájíz

m g z t v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

magzatvíz 

m g z k k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 14)

megzakkan

n t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 14)

önítélet, öntelt

gy n t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

gyanútlan

sz m v g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

szemüveges

sz t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

esztelen, szótlan

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

háromszög

m r k n v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

márkanév

f n m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

finom

r z k n y


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

érzékeny
f d r sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 15)

fodrász

h b z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

hibázó

t p d


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

tapad

k r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

kering, keringő, kerengő, karing

k r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

köröm, korom, karom, krém, króm, kerámia

m r g r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

margarin

d k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 15)

dukát, dakota, odaköt

d k t b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 15)

diáktábor

v t ly t r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 15)

vetélytárs

m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 15)

műkőlap

n t z


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 15)

nótáz(ó), öntöz(ő,i), intéz(ő,i)

gy n t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

gyantáz, ügyintéző

t r s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 16)

társaság

b l d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

boldog

l g d t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 16)

elégedett

ny l v s k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

nyelviskola

r z k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 16)

érzékel/-ő

f gy l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

figyelmes

n l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 16)

unalmas

p r h z m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

párhuzamos

b s g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 16)

bőséges

b l k p r k ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

ablakpárkány //max. 6 felett

b l k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

balkezes

r t l m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

értelmes, ártalmas

g r f t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 16)

grafit

g r f k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 16)

grafika, grófék, grófok, egérfióka, agárfióka

f t g r f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

fotográfia

k n t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 17)

kontúr, kontár, kantár, kentaur

t n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 17)

tündér

b t r s g


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 17)

bátorság
b r d d


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 17)

bőrduda

l b r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 18)

alabárd

t f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

teafilter

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

kávéfőző

c k k n


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 18)

cukkini

z l d s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

zöldség
k r m v r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

körömvirág

v t m n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

vitamin

m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

mellkas

b r g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

borogatás

g m cs n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

gumicsónak

cs p t t g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

csapattag

zs m l m r zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

zsemlemorzsa

f z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

fázis, fázás, fázós, főzés

k t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

kátrány

k p l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 18)

képlet, köpült

m cs k k v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 18)

macskaköves

k p v s l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

képvisel, képviselő

h t m g n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

hűtőmágnes

d l j z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

delejezés

sz l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

szélmalom

l m l m p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

elemlámpa

m j n z


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 19)

majonéz

h d g k ny h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

hidegkonyha

s l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 19)

saláta, sült, sólet

k l sz sz k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

klasszikus

f ny r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

fanyar, fenyőáru, fűnyíró

g z d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

gazdag

h t l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

hatalmas
ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

nyakkendő

k p sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 19)

kopaszt, káposzta

f l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

filc

h l sz l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

halászlé

h m b r g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

hamburger

h t d g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

hot-dog

b zs l k m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

bazsalikom

f_sz_rn_v_ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 19)

fűszernövény

s p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 19)

sport

_l_mp_ _


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 19)

olimpia

m s t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 20)

maestro, mustár, mester, mister, mustra

cs m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 20)

ácsmester

v f ly m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

évfolyam

k ty p r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 20)

kutyapóráz

s t p l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

sétapálca

h r g sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 20)

horgász

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

lábnyom

k z s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 20)

közösség

p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

puding

k z f g s


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 20)

kézfogás
s g d n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

segédinas

k k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 20)

kékítő, kikötő, kukta, kőkút, kiokít

h z b k


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 20)

hízóbika, házibéke(?)

f r z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

frizura 

k r m gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 20)

körömágy // hízóbika, bár a második se mellékes

d k k r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 20)

diákkör, diákkorú

k r k t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

karakter

b t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 20)

bátor, bútor, botor

l g b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

légbúra

v z l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 20)

/ algebra 

vázlat

cs t v n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 20)

ecsetvonás

l l l j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 20)

illóolaj

l m p v s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 20)

lámpavas

k c k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

kockakő

f r g t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

forgóteke, forgótőke

v l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

világos

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

kávéfőző

f g g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

függöny

d v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

udvar, udvari

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

pitypang

v d v r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

vadvirág

f l m n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

flamingó

r zs sz n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

rózsaszín

p p g j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

papagáj

t_p_z_r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 21)

tépőzár

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

desszert

k_lyh_cs_


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 21)

kályhacső

p sz k f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

piszkafa

t z t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 21)

tűztér

cs r p k ly h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

cserépkályha

h t r l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 21)

hátralék, hátralök, hátrálok

t r s t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 21)

átrostál

t r s t h z


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 21)

turistaház

t r n z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

tornázás

g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

egészség

v g t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

végtag

ny j t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

nyújtás

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

póréhagyma

p n t z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

pontozás, pántozás

p n t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

pantalló

t r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

tartás, tartós

p l l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

pillangó

b g cs g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

búgócsiga

b gy r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 22)

bugyor, biogyár

k m n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

kemence

t r k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

térkép

p r d cs m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

paradicsom

k k r c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

kukorica

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

zsebpénz

f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

fizetés

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

honvágy

r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

érzelem

sz n v d ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

szenvedély

sz r l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

szerelem /szerelme, szerelemé, szerelőm, szerelőim/

sz r l p


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 22)

szórólap

p cs k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

pocsékolás

gy t m


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 22)

egyetem

gy r t b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 22)

gyúrótábla

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

fahéj

t m b l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 22)

tombolás /automobilos/

l f t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 22)

előfutam

m r k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 22)

mérkőzés

v d r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 23)

vadorzó

r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

ragadozó

t g r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 23)

tigris

b n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

bungaló

cs k r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 23)

csokor, csakra

l m l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

álomlátó, elmélet /elámult, elemelt, elmulat, elmúlt/

r k l m l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

reklamál

v n z d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

vonzódás

h z v n


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 23)

huzavona

h z h ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

házhely

b l h z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

balhézás

v r t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

virtuális

v r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

vértelen, váratlan

k n c g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 23)

kuncogás

f j t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 23)

fejtett

f r g t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

forgótőke /forgatóeke/

f r g d


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 23)

frigid

f r g t g


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 23)

fergeteg, forgatag

f r zs b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

farzseb

t r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

törvény

t v r ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

tivornya

t v r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

távirat

l d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

áldás, oldás, eladás, leadás, előadás

k z k d v l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

közkedvelt

n p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

népszerű

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

kedves

h r m n k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

harmónikus

d b k c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

dobókocka

j t k t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

játékterem

h m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

hóember

k p t l s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

kapitalista

sz r n cs s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

szerencsés

g z g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

igazgató

l g g m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 24)

léggömb

sz l cs n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 24)

szélcsend

p r t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 24)

szélcsend

b r k k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 24)

brokkoli /berukkol, birkaakol/

p r t t


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 25)

pártütő, operett

sz v r g t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

szivárgott

sz v r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

szivárvány

r t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

értetlen, ártatlan

r n d z v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

rendezvény

n n p s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

ünnepség

n sz j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

nászajándék

l k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

lakodalom

f gy l l t


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 25)

fagylalt
r m p n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

rumpuncs

s ly s


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 25)

súlyos,esélyes
h b t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 25)

habitus

r b t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

rabiátus

sz g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

szigorú

j r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

járvány

b t g s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 25)

betegség

l h n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

lehangol

d j r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 25)

időjárás

sz r k s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

szürkeség

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

napsütés

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 25)

parfüm 

p r t v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 25)

partvis

g r g d ny ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 25)

görögdinnye

l ny ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

lányanya

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

szorgalmas

l g ny f g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

legényfogó

k l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

kellemes

v l g t z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

világutazó

k n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

kenguru

k j k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

kajak

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

nyaklánc

k r p t l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

kárpótlás

b r t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

barátság

gy n l s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

egyenlőség

v t ly t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

vetélytárs

s k l t r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

iskolatárs

h sz n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

hasznos

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

napsütés

f l d r j z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

földrajz

b l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

biológia

g n t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

genetika

v r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 26)

városháza

n sz t l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 26)

nosztalgia

k p r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 27)

képregény

s r ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 27)

sirály

v j j g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 27)

vijjogás

p r c l n


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 27)

porcelán

k cs s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 27)

kecses, kocsis, kacsás

sz n h z


----------



## stemari (2014 Február 27)

színház
l v s k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 27)

leveskúra

k n z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 27)

kinézés, kénezés, kínzás

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 27)

gombóc

h n g j gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 27)

hangjegy

b s k m r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 27)

#_5472: + olvasókör
_
búskomor

t r p


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 27)

tropa, terápia, terep, Tarpa, törpe

t r k k


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 27)

tarokk

c r d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

cirádás

sz j v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

szájvíz

d z d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

dezodor

b r t v h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

borotvahab

v s l m z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

vaslemez

v cs r


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 28)

vacsora, vicsor

sz m sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

számszaki

h g d h r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

hegedűhúr

sz m sz d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

szomszéd

v g z t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 28)

végzetes

s k k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

sikkasztó

b n z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

benéz, benéző, bénázó, bűnöző

r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

remény

k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

kemény, kémény, kömény

t s t p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

testápoló

k n l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

kanál, kínál, kenel, kinél?

b b g ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

babgulyás 

k v f l t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Február 28)

kávéfilter

cs p k b gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Február 28)

csipkebogyó

r b j


----------



## oolong (2014 Február 28)

robaj, rabja

p r b j


----------



## huncili (2014 Február 28)

párbaj

p r h n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

porhintés

k p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

képtelen

r j z f l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

rajzfilm

m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

mese, mise, más, mos, mosó

n s t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

nőstény // a rajzfilmről a mese jutott eszembe - bár a mostani mesék ...

k m r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

//igen, gondoltam h a mesékre gondoltál  csak mégis...
és a mai mesék.... inkább a nosztalgia 

kamara, kimérő, kimaró, komor, kimar, kimér, kimer

k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

kesztyű

p r b b b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

próbababa

f r d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

ferdít, fürdőt

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

// fáradt

naptár

s r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

sorszám

p p r l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

papírlap

g z d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

gazdag 

g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

gondolat

v l s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 1)

válság, valóság /válásig/

l j v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

olajválság

h r n g z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 1)

harangozás

k l k l s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

kuláklista

r f r m c


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 1)

reformáció

n f r m c


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 1)

információ

n f r m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

uniformis

k r m r n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

kormorán

c l n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

cilinder

sz m k n g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 1)

szmoking

h l v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

halvány, halovány

r t l j s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 1)

erőteljes

t r b l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 1)

turbulencia 

f l h j t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 2)

felhajtóerő

p r t k l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 2)

protokoll

v s r n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

vasárnap

h t r s r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 2)

határsértő

l m z v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 2)

álomzavar

p l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 3)

polka, palik, pelék, palakő

n p r f r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

napraforgó

s r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 3)

sárga, sereg, sürög

v l l l k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

vállalkozás

k s p r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 3)

kisiparos

b k f n c


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 3)

bukfenc

b k g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 3)

bökögetés

cs r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

cseresznye

k t c b g r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 3)

katicabogár

c l k h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

acélkohó

k r ty v r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 3)

kártyavár

k ty v ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

kótyavetye

cs p h d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 3)

cséphadaró

f r sz p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

fűrészpor

d sz n l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 3)

disznóól

d sz k n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 3)

diszkont

m h k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 3)

méhkas

f r t z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

fertőzés

t k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

tekézés, étkezés, átkozás

m l l ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

mellény

k p s l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

képeslap

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

majonéz

f sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

fűszer, fészer

v r r g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

varrógép

k sz l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

készülék, kószálok

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

karalábé

z r v n l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

záróvonal

s r ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

sirály

k l t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

keltike, kiáltok, keltik, költők, kilátok

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

kedves // mind nagyon jó, a kalitkára gondoltam

k l t z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

költözés, kiáltozás, keltezés

n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

nadrág

l t z k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

létezik

ny r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

nyaralás

l p k d k


----------



## stemari (2014 Március 4)

lopakodók
l t v d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

eltéved

g m c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

gumicukor

k z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

ékezet, kőzet, okozat, közte

r g g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

reggel 

k l t t sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 4)

kelttészta

d sz sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

díszszemle

t z j t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 4)

tűzijáték

r zs sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

rizsszem

t k f z l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 4)

tökfőzelék

g r f f t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

graffiti

r k s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

örökség

sz z m m g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

szezámmag

t l g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

átlagos

h r c g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

herceg, hercig

k p l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 4)

köpült, képlet, kapált

m s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 4)

mosómedve

sz t r g p d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

esztergapad

g r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

gereblye 

sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

asztal

l z c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

lazac

t n g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

tenger, tengeri

gy l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

gyilkos

b n z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

bűnöző, benéző, bénázó

h j f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

hajfesték

f_dr_sz_t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

(f d r sz t )
fodrászat

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

galagonya // jogos!!

b k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

bokor

f k h gy m


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 5)

fokhagyma

r d b t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

irodabútor

r d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

rádióadó

d d


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

dióda /+add, edd, idd, dada, duda, dádá, dádé, dadi, didi, Dédi, dedó, Dodó, idead, odaad, odaadó, adódó, diád/

l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

előd, áldó, éledő, Lada, láda, lidó, led, lúd

k m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

komor, kamra, kamara, kamera, kiméra, kimér

cs j k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

csajka, csajok

k r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

akármi: krém, Krím, krimi, krími, krimó, króm, karám, kerámia, Ekrem (-Kemál), karima, karma, karom, korom, köröm, kérőm, kérem, körém, károm,
ikreim

k r j c r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 5)

krajcár

k m r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

komorna, kumarin, Komárnó, Kamerun

sz l k m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

szálkamera

sz t n s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

ösztönös, szaténos // +szélkamra

t l t sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

tiltószó

n m l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

nemleges

sz t ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

szitanyomás

ny m b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 5)

nyombél

sz l p t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

száloptika

v r b r t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

várbörtön

v r t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

(fel)vértez, avartűz, veretez

k p t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

kiépítés, kapatás, kapatos, Kopits

n r c k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 5)

önarckép

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 5)

fülcimpa

f j d l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 5)

fájdalom, fejedelem

b r d l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 5)

birodalom

gy f l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 5)

ügyfél

gy r t l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

gyártelep

z m v z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

üzemvezető

sz l m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

szalmakalap

b z l sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

búzaliszt

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

nyakkendő

t r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 6)

terápia

l z l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

lázálom

gy k r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

gyakorlat

k ny r l n g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

kenyérlángos

zs m ly


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

zsámoly

v r g p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

virágpor

k cs k b k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

kecskebéka

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

lóverseny

s p r t l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

sportolás

s v t g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 6)

sivatag

v d k cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

vadkacsa

d n v r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 6)

denevér

b r g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

bőregér

b r z k


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 6)

bőrzeke, borozik

b r z n k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

berzenkedő

h z d z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

hazudozó

b r t s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 6)

barátság

f n t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

fontos

k ny ny l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

könnyelmű

n p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

néptelen

v r g sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

virágszirom

l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 6)

ellátás,állatos, illatos, állítás

n p t n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 6)

néptánc

cs r d n g l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 6)

csűrdöngölő

sz k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

szakszerű

m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

mester, mustár

l l t r v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

állatorvos

k r t sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

kertész

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

citrom

l t t v ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

ültetvény

b ly g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

bélyeg, bolygó

k r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

kert, keret, karát, körít, kéret, kurta, körte, karate

t r sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

áteresz, tórusz, terasz, triász

l b t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

albatrosz

k n g r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

kenguru

k n g r //Állam- és Egyház témakörben


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

kongregációra gondolnék, de hiányzik a "g" és a "c" betű. Lehet, hogy nem erre gondoltál.


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

_kongrua_ ~ a lelkész számára folyósított állami segély, az egyházi forrásból kapott illetmény kiegészítésére.

k z t h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

közteher 

k p s l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

kopásálló

r ny k p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

aranyköpés

t r m s k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 7)

terméskő

k z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

kazal, közel, kézelő, kezelő, közöl, közlő

v t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

vett, vitt, evett, ivott, vetítő

l g g m b


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 7)

léggömb

sz m l sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

számlaszám

b n k k r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

bankkártya

h t r l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

hátralék

t v ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

tavaly

cs n d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

csendes

r zs sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 7)

rózsaszín

sz n t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 7)

színtelen

h l n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

holnap

p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 8)

pihenés

s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

sütemény

h z l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 8)

hizlaló

z l d b b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

zöldbab

f z l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 8)

főzelék

j g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

jégkrém

cs k l d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 8)

csokoládés

n h z


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 8)

nehéz, neheze

d b b n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 8)

dobbant

k p g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 8)

kopog, kopogó

h gy v d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 9)

hegyvidék

g h j l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

éghajlat

s r ny


----------



## Zsmexi (2014 Március 9)

serény

s t l g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

sétálgat

t r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

tárkony // de nagyon szeretem

r g l v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

raguleves 

k v f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

kávéfőző

r g g l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

reggel, reggeli

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

botrány

v g z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

végzet

sz v r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

szivárvány

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

napsütés

f h r n m


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 9)

fehérnemű

t v sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

tavasz

p t r zs ly m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

petrezselyem

v z l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

vízálló

h j sz l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 9)

hajszol

h j k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

hajókürt

k r k k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

kerékkötő

l l k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 9)

lelkes /lelökés, ellökés, lelakás, ellakás, állókás /

l d t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

lúdtoll

l v k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

lávakő, elvek, lovak

m r g r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

margarin

s g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

sugár, sügér, sógor

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

tejszínhab

l v l j


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 9)

olívaolaj

p r n cs t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

párnacsata

zs b t l v j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

zsebtolvaj

b t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

bátor, bútor, betörő

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

pogácsa

s j t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 9)

sajtos, sújtás, sejtes, sejtés

v r s b gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 9)

vörösbegy

m d r t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 9)

madáretető

h f l h


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

hófelhő

v k m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

vákuum erő ?


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

vakmerő...

s t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

stabil 

m b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

mobil

k r h n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

körhinta

t b r z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

toborzás, táborozás

v d k cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

vadkacsa

gy k r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

gyakorolt, gyakorlat

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

nyakkendő

n p t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 10)

naptár

gy sz n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

gyásznap

cs r k sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 10)

cserkészek

b r z l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

borzol, ábrázol

n p t n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 10)

néptánc

b r m n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

bérmunka

h d s r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

hadsereg

k t n s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

katonaság

r j z f l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

rajzfilm

h m p p k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

Hamupipőke

k g l f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

kuglóf

l m s p t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

almás pite
p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

palacsinta

m k s t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 10)

mákos tészta

d zs n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 10)

dzsungel

n d n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 10)

indiánok

t n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

tűnődő, teendő

f l d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

feladat

r j t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

rejtély

t t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

titok

k n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

kincs

k l z h j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

kalózhajó

t n g r p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

tengerpart

b l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

bálna

d l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

delfin

cs k h l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

csikóhal

z l l r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

zeller

k p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

kapor, kapar, kőpor, kapri, képíró

m k d r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

mákdaráló

l s h z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

üléshuzat

f g s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

fogaskerék

t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

terem, torma, tűröm, tárom, átrium

l ny g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

lényeges

r d k r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 11)

erdőkerülő

sz r p n t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

szerpentin

sz r k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 11)

szórakozás

f l h t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

felhőtlen

m s j t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

mesejáték

f sz r p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

főszereplő

t n d r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

tündérek

z g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

izgalmas

n l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

unalmas

m g z t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

magzatvíz

sz l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

születés, szélütés

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

mandarin

n r n cs b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 11)

narancsbőr

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

nyaklánc

k r k t


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 11)

karkötő

b k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 11)

bokalánc, bikalánc, ebkolonc

k n t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 12)

kenutúra, kantár, kontár, kentaur, kenter, kántor, kontúr

sz t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

asztalok, szitálok, 

z t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

_+osztalék_

íztelen, ízetlen

f gy n gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

fagyöngy

t d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

tudás, tudós, tüdős, átadás, ütődés

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

galagonya

b k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

bokor

sz t l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

asztalterítő

h m z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

hímzés, hámozás, hamuzás

k n d l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

kandalló

t r n t n r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

tornatanár

h r c g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

herceg, hercig

m s l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

másolt, mesélt, másolat

n v n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

névnap

j n d k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

ajándék

f l t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

féltékeny

r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

érzelem

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

szorgalmas

l s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

lista, lusta

v r g f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

virágföld

l t t s


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

altatás

r d t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

radiátor

s t m ny


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

sütemény

k n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

kanapé

m t r c


----------



## Péter Évi (2014 Március 12)

matrac

c r k s p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

cirokseprű


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

f l d v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

feladvány // igazán ügyes voltam - már megint

f l d k ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

feledékeny

p sz t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 12)

pisztráng

p n g v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 12)

pingvin

s p r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 12)

seprűág

r zs gy j t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 12)

{rőzse, rizs}gyűjtő

r zs gy k r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 13)

_/rőzsegyűjtő _

rózsagyökér

zs r b r sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

zsúrabrosz

t r t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

teríték, terítők, terítek, tartok, torták

t j t r m k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

tejtermék

t j s v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

tejsav, tejsavó

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

karalábé

r t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

retek, ráták, értik, ritka

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

sivatag

h m k sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

homokszem

k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

kerékpár

t v sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

tavasz

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

tigris

v d l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 13)

vadállat

v d sz r p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

vadászrepülő

p l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

pilóta, palota, épület, épült, ápolt, opált

p sz t c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

pisztácia

p s k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

piskóta

t t v l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

tetoválás

b j n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 13)

bajnok

r p l t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

erőpolitika

p r t t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 13)

partitúra

sz m f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

szimfónia

sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

szünet, szent, szánt, szint, szinte, őszinte

k d v n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

kedvenc // most kivételesen pont azt nem írtad le, amire gondoltam: a szimfónia és a partitúra után: szonáta

z n g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

zongora

b l l n ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

billentyű

h g d v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

hegedűvonó

k t r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

ketrec

f g s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

fogság

b n t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

büntetés

b r t n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

börtön

v g r n d l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 13)

végrendelet

v g ny z r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

vágányzár

g z m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

gőzmozdony

v z l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 13)

vízálló

v v z l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 13)

vuvuzela

h n g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 13)

hangos /hőingás/

l t r h n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 13)

ultrahang

k m p t n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

kompetens

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

képregény

l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

olvasás

s g t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

segítség

d sz n s j t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

disznósajt

f k n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

fakanál

l m p b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

lámpabúra

b m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

bambusz

r d m s r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

rádióműsor

h l l g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

hallgató

r n d z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

rendező, randizó

v l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

véletlen

v d sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

vadász

p ly k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

pulyka

v r g cs k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

virágcsokor

m d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

medúza

m s ly


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

mosoly

m ly l p k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

molylepke

h z l l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

háziállat

sz r v s m r h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

szarvasmarha

b c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

boci

l h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

lehetőség

g z d s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

gazdaság

p ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

pályázat

h t r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

határidő

sz l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

szellem

v l g s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

világosság

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

citrom

l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

lekvár

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

mandarin

k p sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 14)

káposzta

k p sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

kapszula

p ty g t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 14)

potyogtat

cs n t k v cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 14)

csontkovács

d g s b sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 14)

idegsebész

t r t m z


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 15)

tortamáz

m cs r l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

mocsárláz

k z f j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 15)

kézfej

d b h r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

dobhártya

sz t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 15)

asztal

sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

szótár, szitár

v n d g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 15)

vendég

k k t sz


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 15)

beebeus írta:


> vendég
> 
> k k t sz


kaktusz

cs k l n d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

csiklandoz

t r k


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 15)

rituevu írta:


> csiklandoz
> 
> t r k


török

k ny r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

könyörület

k r sz t


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 15)

rituevu írta:


> könyörület
> 
> k r sz t


kereszt

gy r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

Irénke - nem kell beidézned az előtted szólót, egyszerűen csak írd be az alsó sorba és küldd el.

gyurma 

k p s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 15)

kapós,kapás,képes,kopás,köpés, kúpos

m n t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

menetrend

v g l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 15)

végállomás

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 15)

lábnyom

k cs zs r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

kacsazsír

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

családtag

k t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

kötetlen
naptár

h gy v d k


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 16)

rituevu írta:


> Irénke - nem kell beidézned az előtted szólót, egyszerűen csak írd be az alsó sorba és küldd el.
> 
> gyurma
> 
> k p s


Köszi, hogy szóltál,nem tudtam, hogy miért jelenik meg újból az előttem szóló feladványa!


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

hegyvidék

l l t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 16)

állítás, ellátás

sz l v h r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

szélvihar

v h r gy


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 16)

viharágyú

v r h ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

vörheny

k t s


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 16)

kötés
s t b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 16)

stabil, staubol

b l v r h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

stabil

k t t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

huncili írta:


> stabil, staubol
> 
> b l v r h r


bulvárhír

k t t l n


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 16)

kötetlen, kiúttalan

k t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

katalán, oktalan, éktelen

k m r j t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

kamraajtó

s p r ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

seprűnyél

b m t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

bemutató

t m p l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

templom

sz sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

szószék

k l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

kolostor

z r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

zord, zárda

k cs k s j t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

kecskesajt

z r z v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

zűrzavar

t j f l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

tejföl

k m p t n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

kompetens

l l n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

ellenség

b r t k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

barátkozás, beiratkozás

p r t k l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

protokoll

p r t z n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

partizán

n l l n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

nőellenes, önellenes 

k p t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

kapott, kopott, köpött //+ unióellenes

h d s r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

hadsereg

k r m ny r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 16)

kormányerő

t n m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

utánam

k n t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

+autonómia

kantáta, aknatető

h d f g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

hadifogoly

b r s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 16)

bírság, báróság, éberség

p r c z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 16)

precíz 

p r c l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 16)

parcella

p r v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 17)

paraván

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

szorgalmas

k z f j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 17)

kézfej

p p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

papír

t l l b t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 17)

tollbetét

ny r l s


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 17)

nyaralás 

l m r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

elmarad, lemarad

g k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 17)

igekötő

t r s s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

társaság

b r d l


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 17)

bordal

sz p r n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

eszperente

r ny z k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 17)

irányzék

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

cserkészerény 

r ny r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

aranyérem // esetleg _csirkeszárny_

l v g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

lovag, löveg, levegő, alvég

p l v g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 17)

opálüveg

t k r z


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 17)

tükröz

z l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 17)

ízület

z l l r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

zeller

k n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

kenguru

k l m c k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

koalamackó

h t m g n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

hűtőmágnes

f gy sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

fogyasztás, fagyasztás, fagyasztós

gy n gy v r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

gyöngyvirág

l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

illatos, állatos, ellátás, állítás, lelátás

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

jelmez

m z t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

meztelen

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

csontváz

sz r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

szertelen, szőrtelen

z l d b b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

zöldbab

h n c t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

huncutság

z m n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

zimankó

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

lapátok, lapítok, lopótök

z k n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

zokni /ezeken, azokon, zokon/

v z sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

evezőszék 

h l p t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

hólapát

m d r h l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

mederháló

n h z k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

nehezék

n h n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

néhanap

t l l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

teaillat, találat, átállít, átölelte

p v t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

pávatoll

d m b t t


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 18)

pávatoll
k n c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

kincs

d m b t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

dombtető

l j k n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

olajkancsó

l v l j


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

olívaolaj

l v l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

levélláda

sz l t s


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 18)

szélütés, szólítás
l h t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

lehetőség

p z t v


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 18)

pozitív

t l p n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

tulipán

h t l k r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

hitelkártya

k p z l t


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 18)

képzelet

f d z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

fedezet

h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

hivatal

t f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

teafilter

p z d r j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 18)

pozdorja

j h t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 18)

juhtúró

t s t r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 18)

utastárs

l g f ly s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 18)

légfolyosó 

l g r l c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

logarléc

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

desszert

l l t k r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

állatkert

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

parfüm

v z l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

vízálló

s r g r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

sárgarépa 

s l t n t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

salátaöntet

k m n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

kemence

k ny r l l t


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 19)

kenyérillat
s t l p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

sütőlapát

r sz l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

reszel, riszál, rászól, reszelő, riszáló, rászóló, ruszli

sz b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

szabály

b n t t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

büntetés

b n t d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

bántódás

b r t n


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 19)

börtön

r b r h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

rabruha

m r k j l


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 19)

márkajel

n r c s z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

nárcisz

l t j l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

életjel /letejel/

b l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

bolt, abált, balta, eblét, öblít

k t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

kitűnő, katona, kitin, kation, oktán, aktin, keton, koton 

k z sz l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

kézszalag

n t g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

integet //+ közszolga

n t d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

öntöde

k z p n z


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 19)

közpénz

j t sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

játszótér

g z g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

igazgat(ó)

g sz n k k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

égszínkék

f g s ly m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

fogselyem

s f l h


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 19)

esőfelhő

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

százszorszép

r zs t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 19)

rőzsetűz

t z v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 19)

tűzivíz 

h m n z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

humanizál 

k p k d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

kapkodó, köpködő

m l l ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

mellény

sz k k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

szökőkút

p r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

park, aprók, eprek, pürék 

sz r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

szerszám

j k d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

jókedv

k c g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

kacagás, kocogás

s r r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

sorrend

sz t ly z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

osztályozás

k l b sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 20)

kolbász

n gy cs r n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

nagycsarnok

k p ny l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 20)

kapanyél

b r j l b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

borjúláb

r ny h l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

aranyhal

b r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

ébresztő, borászat

h g d


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

hegedű /húgod, heged/

k b h gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

Kab-hegy 

t v d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

téved, tévedő

t t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

tétovázó

k l t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

költemény

s t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

strand

f r d r h


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

fürdőruha

r c r j


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 20)

rucaraj

r zs f l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 20)

rúzsfolt

m g b cs l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 20)

megbecsül

r g d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

rugdal, rugdaló

r g d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 20)

ragadós, rágódás

r n g d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 20)

rangidős

r n gy l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 20)

Úrangyala, rongyol

r gy f k d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

rügyfakadás

v r g z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

virágzás

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

tigris

k t n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

katona, kitűnő

k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

ékszer

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

képkeret

f g r v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

fogorvos

n v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

nővér

d zs n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

dzsungel

s l k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

salakos

s k l p d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

iskolapad // _őslakos_

g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

gondolat

sz r ny t g


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 21)

szörnyeteg

r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

riasztó, ereszt, áraszt, raszta, ráosztó

t z d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 21)

tizedes

k t n s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

katonaság, kitűnőség

h s n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

hasonló

k t r c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

ketrec

m t r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

matrac

t r t n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

//matrica

történet

sz b ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

szabályos

sz b v ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

szabványos

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

háromszög

m t m t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

matematika

f l d r j z


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 21)

földrajz

sz r t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

szertár

b r s l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 21)

birsalma

k r k t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

karakteres

l n c f r sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

láncfűrész

p r c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

porcukor

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 21)

pókháló

l b t r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 21)

lábtörlő

m cs k


----------



## Irénke09 (2014 Március 21)

macska, mocsok

v z s s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 21)

vízesés

v z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

evezés, vázas, vizes

sz r t r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 22)

szertartás

l j gy z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

eljegyzés

s k v


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 22)

kenguru

b t l j s d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 22)

(xkingx-é: beteljesedik)


rituevu írta:


> eljegyzés
> 
> s k v


esküvő........................................................... 

cs p d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

csapodár

v l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 22)

válás, valós, velős

f r p p n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

frappáns

k p s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 22)

képesség

s m c g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

smucig

t k r k s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 22)

takarékos

k l t k z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 22)

költekező

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

marcipán

f r m l d


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 22)

formálódó

b_v_n_t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

bevonat

g z l j


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 22)

gázolaj

g z f l h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

gőzfelhő, gázfelhő

g z g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 22)

igazgató

p l g z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

plagizál

l g l z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 22)

legalizál

v g j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

üvegajtó

k m p n z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 22)

kompenzál

z l g h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 22)

zálogház

l d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

áldás, oldás, eladás, leadás, lédús

b sz k s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

büszkeség

n t l t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

önteltség

s v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

sovány

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

álomkép

f h j


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 23)

fahéj

sz g f sz g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

szegfűszeg

j t sz t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 23)

játszótér

m sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

maszk, maszek, mászóka

k r s sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

karosszék

ny g d j s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 23)

nyugdíjas

s h d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

siheder

t n d zs r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

tinédzser

k k k k f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

kakukkfű

r h j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

röhej

r k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

reklám // űrhajó

b r k s t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

hoppá 

borkóstoló

f r n c gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

franciaágy

p n z t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

pénztár

k k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

kökény

m s t r s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 23)

mesterség

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

lóverseny

g r cs p d


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 23)

egércsapda

g r l p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

gerlepár

g l m b d c


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

galambdúc

g l m s r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

gálaműsor

p r f t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

próféta, profit

p r f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

parfé

d s s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 23)

édesség /adósság, dússág/

z z d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 23)

izzadás, zúzódás

t l z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

túlzás

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

zongora

z n sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

zenész, zeneszó

p k r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

pokróc

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

pókháló

m g s s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

magasság

m d r f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

madárfészek

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

kedves

r ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

aranyos, erényes, arányos, ernyős

b n n h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

banánhéj

cs sz k


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 24)

csúszik

m s t r s g s n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

xkingx írta:


> csúszik
> 
> m s t r s g s n


Maximum 6 mássalhangzós lehet!!


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 24)

mesterségesen

b z ny t k


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 24)

rituevu írta:


> Maximum 6 mássalhangzós lehet!!


bizonyíték

g y n s n

rituevu
b c s n t  
l f l j t t t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

gyanúsan // nincs mit megbocsátanom, időnként engem is figyelmeztetnek

m g b cs t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 24)

megbocsátás

h t k z n p


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 24)

hétköznap

j n l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 24)

ajánlat

k sz sz f r


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 24)

kasszafúró

r p t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

répatorta

d t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 24)

diótörő, editor

p r m v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 24)

iparművész

b l g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

biológus, belógás

t z h ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

tűzhányó

p r b b b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

próbababa

c k k n


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 25)

cukkini

m g s z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

magszóró, megszóró

h n g sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

hangszer

r b z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

ribizli

t r t


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 25)

tart, tartó, terít, térít, 

m g f g y l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

megfigyel

k m k d k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

kémkedik

k l cs ly k


----------



## xkingx (2014 Március 25)

kulcslyuk

f r g t g s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

fergeteges

sz t l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

asztalterítő

k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

kerítés, körítés, karátos, kiirtás, kertes, akaratos

m l l t r t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

melltartó

h z v t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

házavató

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

csontváz

t r t n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

történet

l b ny m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

lábnyom

d t h l m z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

adathalmaz

h l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

halászlé

k p t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

kiépítés, kapatos, kapatós

sz r ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

szárnyal

k z j l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

kézjel

t r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

torta, tartó, tört, tart

sz b d s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

szabadság

gy n l s g


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 25)

egyenlőség

h r m n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

harmónia

n p m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

népmese

cs n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

csend

sz r g l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

szorgalmas

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

majonéz

t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

teszt, tiszt, tészta, tiszta, taszít, taszító

t j f l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

tejföl

k p s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 25)

képesség, kapósság

v l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 25)

valótlan, véletlen

n p l p


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 25)

naplopó

n p z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

népzene

l b s r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

libasor

k sz ty


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 26)

kesztyű

t r k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

torkos

f l n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

falánk, félénk, felénk

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

galamb

n p t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 26)

naptár

s p r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

spórol

k z n s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 26)

közönség // + spirál

gy l gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

agyalágya

h s l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

húsleves

s r g r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 26)

_még egy tipp Oolongéhoz: gyúelegy 
_
sárgarépa

r sz l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

...hogy te milyen szavakat ismersz Huncili 

araszol, reszel, riszál, rászól, oroszul, ruszli

k v n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

kíváncsi

r t l m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 26)

értelem, ártalom

s k l d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

sokoldalú

t h r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

teher

p z z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 26)

pizza

m l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 26)

emlegetés, melegítés

t t k z t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 26)

titokzatos

z v r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

ízvariáció

k z n p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

köznap, köznép

t t r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 27)

étterem

m z t l b s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

mezítlábas

l p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

alaptalan

f l t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

féltékeny

k z ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

közönyös

b l d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

boldog

h t l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

hatalmas

sz b r c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

őszibarack

t p l l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

táplálék

k ny v t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

könyvtár

l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

olvasás

l v r zs l


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 27)

elvarázsol

sz k s g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

szükséges

s b s s g


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 27)

sebesség

h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

hangár, henger, hangerő

j s g p p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 27)

újságpapír

j sz l t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

újszülött

m g l d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 27)

megoldás

sz t m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

asztma

m g r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 27)

migrén /megrian, megérné/

t m g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 27)

tömegáru

ny r s ny g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 27)

nyersanyag

l p d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

elapadt, leapadt, alapadat

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

nyaklánc

sz r z d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

szerződés

h j f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

hajfesték

f d r sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

fodrász

f g r v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

fogorvos

f j d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

fájdalom

k r h t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

korhatár

k r h n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

körhinta

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

sebtapasz

s r l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

sérülés, súrolás

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

galamb

sz l d


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 28)

szelíd, szolid

m r d k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

maradék, meredek

z r z v r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

zűrzavar

f k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

fekete, főkötő, fiókot, fiúkat, fókát

r m t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 28)

remete, rumot, ormot, romot, rémet, arámat, eremet, érmet

k t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

remete, rémítő, reumatea /örömöt, ürmöt, érmet, áramot, aromát, erőmet, rumot, rímet, Romeót, ereimet, uramat/

k r j c r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

remete volt // szuperek vagytok 

kietlen, katlan, Katalin, éktelen, oktalan
krajcár

k l n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

különc, kilenc, kolonc, kölönc

k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

kelés, köles, külső, ékelés, okolás, kólás

k t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

kitör, kitúr, kitár, kitér, kotor, Katar

b l zs m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 28)

kotor, kitér, Katar, kitár
balzsam

k r l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

kerül, körül, kárál, kerülő, karol

h n t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

kerül, kiürül, körül
hintaló, hántol

k p l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

kapál, kőpala

b r s ty n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

borostyán

k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

ékszer, kiszór, kiszúr, koszorú, köszörű

b r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

brokkoli

v r g z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

virágzás

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

padlizsán

sz g f


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

szegfű

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

gombóc

g m b k t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

gombkötő

f j f j s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 28)

fejfájás

b r g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

borogatás

zs l t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 28)

zselatin

h b v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

habverő

c t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

citera

n p z n


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 28)

népzene

c f r z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

cifrázás, cefrézés

n p r f r g


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 28)

napraforgó

t n f t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

utánfutó

n p f n t


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 28)

napfonat

l j b gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

olajbogyó

r m sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

áramszámla

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

citrom

h j t s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

hajótest, hajtást, óhajtást, hajítást

g m k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

gumikesztyű

g t r h r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

gitárhúr

sz m p l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 28)

szempilla

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 28)

kávéfőző

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 28)

nyakkendő

ny k l v s


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 28)

nyakleves

s k b t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

esőkabát

f r n t


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 29)

front, forint

n p z n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

népzene

t r s s g


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 29)

társaság

k r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

kertes, körítés, akaratos, keretes, körtés, kortes, kürtös, ikerítés

k z p n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

központ

b n s m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

bánásmód

k t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

kutató, kitátó, kötőtű, oktató, iktató, kettő, kotta, ketté, Kitti

t k f z l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

tökfőzelék

b d d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

ebédidő

cs l g ny


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

csalogány
d t h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

adóteher

k r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

kéretlen, akaratlan, kortalan

m m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

mámor

p zs g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

pezseg, pezsgő

t s f r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

tusfürdő

z h ny z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

zuhanyzó

r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

ragadozó

r zs b m b


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

rózsabimbó

_l_m_k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

elemek

l n d l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

landolás, lendülés, elindulás

p r d c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

párduc

k cs s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

kecsesség

d n m k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

dinamikus

r t l j s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

erőteljes

b b g ly s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 29)

babgulyás

g ly j r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

gólyajárás

k r b t


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 29)

akrobata ; esetleg Kiribati(-szigetek) //+ _gulya_járás

b v k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

bűvkör

sz g t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 29)

szigetelés

sz g k v cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

szegkovács

sz l m b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 29)

szalmabála

sz n k z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 29)

szénakazal

t v r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 29)

távirat

k s s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

kásásít 

k r m n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

körmenet

m g s s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

magasság

m l y s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

mélység

sz k l k r t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

sziklakert
m n k l t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

munkáltató

s v t g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

sivatag
b b t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

bóbita

m f l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

muflon 

m r t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

mérték, méretek

v c c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

vicces

d r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

derűs, deres

h l v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

halovány, halvány

r c b ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

ércbánya

k n d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

kendős, kondás

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

citrom

b n n


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 30)

#6342 _kisüsti_ volt

banán

n n sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

ananász

n r n cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

narancs

sz b r c k


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 30)

őszibarack

g r g d ny ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

görögdinnye

b r c k m g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

narancs
p p j


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

barackmag
k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

kert, kerít, körít, körte, kurta, akarat, ikerít, keret, kéret, kiírat

v l s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

valóság
h b h r gy


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 30)

hebehurgya

gy k r l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

gyakorlatias

v r k d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

verekedés

f g g ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

függöny

f g l r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

foglár

b r t n r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

börtönőr

r b sz l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

rabszolga

s k r


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

siker, sikér, őskor, Sukoró

t r g cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

tragacs

sz m j s


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

szomjas

t r f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

tarifa

r l k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

erőlködő

r l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

őrültség // + uralkodó

b l d g s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

boldogság

b ly h s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

bolyhos

p h


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

puha, pihe, páhi, phű, APEH (már NAV)

p h r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

poharazó, piherázó

t r t l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

törtalak, tartalék

t r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 30)

töretlen

t r k b r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 30)

tarkabarka

f g ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

fogoly 

b r c k l


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 30)

baracklé

s t r f


----------



## oolong (2014 Március 30)

stráf, strófa, ostorfa, sátorfa, satrafa (a vén...)

sz r f


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 30)

szörf, szeráf

gy l l k d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

gyűlölködés

k r d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Március 31)

kérdés, kardos

sz m b l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

szimbólum

sz g r l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 31)

szigorlat
k v z t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 31)

kivezetés, kövezetes

l l m v zs g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

államvizsga

t l f n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 31)

telefon
f ny m s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

fénymásoló

p l g r


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 31)

polgár

p r l n g l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Március 31)

prolongál

d l g l s


----------



## Mile (2014 Március 31)

delegálás

m r t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 31)

martini, mértan

m m n t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

momentán

j l n l g


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 31)

jelenleg

s m ny d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Március 31)

eseménydús

z g l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

izgalom

f sz l t s g


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 1)

feszültség

r m t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

áramütés

k l n d


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 1)

kaland

v d s p r k


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

vadaspark

b b p ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

babapólya

cs cs m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

csecsemő

m z s k l cs


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 1)

mézeskalács

k l v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

kálvária

b r s l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

birsalma

k p v s l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

képvisel, képviselő

t j t r m k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

tejtermék

k cs k t j


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 1)

kecsketej

l p t f l


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

lapátfül/ű

p l t f l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

pilótafülke

b l p j gy


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

belépőjegy

d j t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

díjtalan

b z ny t l n


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 1)

bizonytalan

l k l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

lékelt, elkelt

m b r b r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

emberbarát

b h z l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

behízelgő, behízeleg

p r s ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 1)

persely

d s g z d g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

dúsgazdag

zs b p n z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 1)

zsebpénz
k_cs_k_lcs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

kocsikulcs // ezt nem ilyen formában kellett volna feladni!!

t r s h t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

tűréshatár

h l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

hólánc // reméljük egy darabig nem lesz rá szükség

f r d r h


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 1)

fürdőruha

j g h r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

joghurt

m l n h b


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 1)

málnahab

f n d r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 1)

fondorlat

cs l sz v s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 1)

cselszövés
_t_l_s_k


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 2)

utalások //itt nem jelöljük a köztes magánhangzók darabszámát, így szóköz kell a betűk közé

t l sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

tolószék

v z d j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

vízdíj

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

desszert

m n t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

mentor, monitor

s r g d ny ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

sárgadinnye

t l f n sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

telefonszám

s r r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

sorrend

t m t t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

útmutatás

r ny h l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

aranyhal

k_v_ns_g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

kívánság (k v n s g)

sz n v d ly


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 2)

szenvedély

l p p l l r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 2)

vízdíj
m n k b r


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

munkabér

l b m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

alappillér /kimaradt...

lábam, Alabama

k z d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

kezdet

l m h j


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

almahéj

sz sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

szószék

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

szorgalmas

d t r t z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

adótartozás, odatartozás

p r l g f


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

parlagfű

g r s k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

ugróiskola

f d r sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

fodrász

f r z r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 2)

fodrász

frizura

f d r m n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

fodormenta

b b r l v l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 2)

babérlevél

b r s m n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

borsmenta

k k p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 2)

kakaópor

l d t t j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

aludttej
k k t sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 2)

kaktusz

r c h d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

orchidea

sz r l m


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 2)

szerelem

b k m b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

békaember

k p t ny


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 2)

kapitány

r s m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

órásmester

d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

órásmester
dohány

k r t sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

kertész

cs t r t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

csütörtök

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

naptár

cs v r h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

csavarhúzó

k p v g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

képvágás

k ny v j l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

könyvjelző / + kapavágás

m n k t b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 2)

munkatábor

r z m r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 2)

rozmaring

r v r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 2)

árverés, ráverés, érverés

s r v r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 3)

sírvers

s r l v n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

sorolván

sz n t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

szüntelen, színtelen

v g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

vagány, vágány

s n p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

sínpár

r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

rugalmas

f sz t v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

feszítővas

f sz t v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

fesztivál

t n c k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

tánckör
m r l g


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 3)

mérleg

f l ny s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

fölényes

h z d z


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

húzódozó, hazudozó

l k v r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

elkavarás, lekavarás

v r s h z


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

_(elfogadom, én a _*lekváros*_ szóra gondoltam)_

városháza

f l f r r l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

felforral

f z l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

főzőlap

k r t r s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

akaraterős

m s n p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

másnapos

f r d t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

fáradt

f c l b d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 3)

focilabda
sz k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

szakítás

k p z l r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

képzelőerő

f n t z


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 3)

fantázia

f g l m


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

fogalom

g l l d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

gálaelőadás

v d r z t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 3)

védőőrizet

l m p l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

lámpaoltás

h b f r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

habfürdő

m f r d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 3)

műfordító

t l m cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 3)

tolmács

d g n ny l v


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 3)

idegennyelv

d g g z


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 3)

ideggáz

f l s l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

feleselés

v l sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

válasz

b d z


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 4)

bodza

sz r p


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

szörp, szirup, szerep

b n b n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

bűnbánat
k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

koncert

k m ly z n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

komolyzene

ny g d j s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

nyugdíjas

r v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

orvos, örvös, rovás, rávés

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

szeder

s d r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

sodor, sódar

v gy l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

vágyálom

s r k m r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

sarokmérő

p t k r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

pótkerék

p r c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

porcukor

d s s g


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

édesség

f n m s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

finomság

h z l l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

hizlaló

k r m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

krémes

b r z n g s


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

borzongás

d v t r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

divatőrült

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

fahéj

m t sz s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

metszés

k c s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

köcsög, kecsege

m t sz s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

metszés

m sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

maszatos

m l g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

emleget, melegít

b r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

bársony

b r s l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

birsalma

k k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

kökény

k k cs k l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

kukucskál

k k l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

kikelet

sz r l m


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

szerelem

m d r d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

madárdal

p l n t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

palánta

k r t s s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

kertásás

gy l s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 4)

gyűlés

t b r z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

táborozás, toborzás

t k l t s


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

tökéletes

t k t k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

tiktakozás 

j t k


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

játék

r g g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

rágógumi

ny r f


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 4)

nyírfa, nyárfa

h b g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 4)

habgumi

c r z h gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 4)

ceruzahegy

g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 4)

golyóstoll

f z t b r t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 4)

füzetborító

t p t v g


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 4)

tapétavágó

cs t p t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 5)

csetepaté

t_m_gv_nz_s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

tömegvonzás

sz_l_sv_szn_


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 5)

szélesvásznú (sz l s v sz n )

sz n h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

színház // gondolom tele van a padlásod az "igazad van" szólamokkal, de megint igazad van

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 5)

igazság

sz m v g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

szemüveg

f l d k ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 5)

feledékeny

sz m p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

Nem "szempont" akart lenni?


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 5)

szimpátia

m r f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

mérföld

k p v s l


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

képviselő

k p v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

kapuvédő 

k p cs p t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 5)

kupacsapat

r m l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

rémálom

b j n k s g


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 5)

bajnokság

j t k v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

játékvezető

r ny l b d


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

aranylabda

r ny d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

ernyed, aranydió, aranyidő

t r m t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

teremtés // + irányadó

j g r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 5)

jégeralsó

v l t z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

valutázás

h t v t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 5)

hitvita

h t v s r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 5)

hetivásár

h t v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

hitves, hűtővas

r z l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

érzelmes

p k n s


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 6)

pikáns, pékinas

l k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

lakatos, lekötés

k sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

kosztol, készétel

d t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

datolya

sz v z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 6)

szavazás 

h g g d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

higgadt

ny g d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

nyugodt

zs r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

zsírkréta

s k l t s k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

iskolatáska

p d t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

padtárs

b r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

barát, borít, borító

s g t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

segítség

m n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 6)

munka, mankó, ménkő

n p r f r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 6)

napraforgó

sz k l b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

székláb

r gy g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

ragyogás

h m s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

hamisítás

r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

remény

p p cs f r j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

papucsférj

k l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

kilincs

k l cs t r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

kulcstartó

cs p d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

csapadék

cs p d


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 7)

csapda

k f g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

kifogás

ny v g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 7)

nyávogás

d g s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

idegesít

ny g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

nyugtalan

t r l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

türelmes

l l t b r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

állatbarát

t g r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 7)

tigris

sz j k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

szajkó

sz p p n p r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 7)

szappanipar, szappanpor

h l l m t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 7)

//szappanopera 

hullámtörő

k l m j k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 7)

kalamajka

z r z v r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 7)

zűrzavar

v g t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 7)

végítélet 

k b l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 7)

kábulás ????

n c z m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 7)

nácizmus // _kiabálás_

n cs b sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 8)

nőcsábász

sz f l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

aszfalt

k ny v j l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

könyvjelző

sz g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

szigorú
s k r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

sikeres

s r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 8)

őserdő

s h d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

siheder

s s v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

sósav

cs k l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

csokoládé

d s s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

adósság
d j t d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

díjátadó

ny r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

nyeremény

r ny r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

aranyérem

f k v t m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

fekvőtámasz

gy k r l t


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 8)

gyakorlat

r m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

romlás

l v l z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

levelezés

p r k p cs l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

párkapcsolat

h z s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 8)

házasság

g l m b


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

galamb
t n d r o r s z g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

tündérország // maximum 6 mássalhangzós lehet

gy r ty


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

gyertya
t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 8)

telefon

t z l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 8)

tüzelő
t n k l


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 8)

tankoló

l p l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

alapelem

c p f z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

cipőfűző

m s k t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

muskátli

r z d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

rezeda

b ly g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

bolygó

b r s h r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

boroshordó

sz z m m g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

szezámmag

v g z t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 9)

végzetes

v g sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

vigasztal 

s p n k d k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

sopánkodik

d l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

dallam

k l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

kellemes

k g l f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

kuglóf

l n g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

lángos, lengés

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

pogácsa

v z t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

vezeték

k s k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

keskeny

r n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

rendelet, rendelt, rándult

f g s ly m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

fogselyem

f g r v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

fogorvos
l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

lábnyom

v t t k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

vitatkozás

z k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

zokni

k v l k d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

kavalkád
h d l l p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

hadiállapot

h b r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

háború

h d z n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

hadüzenet

b k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

béke
l z m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

lázmérő

v t l z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

vételező
s n d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

sandít, sandító

h b s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

habos, hibás

t n t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

tanítás

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

kedves

cs n t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

csíntalan

m g s j n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

megsajnál

v r k z k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

várakozik

sz l f r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

szálfurat 

k p r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

...szőlőfürt

képírás

k v r zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

kövirózsa // koporsó

k v f z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

kávéfőző
g z n g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

égzengés

d r g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

dörgés

v l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

villám

v h r f l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 9)

viharfelhők

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 9)

képregény

t m b l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 9)

tombola
s t t k k


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 9)

sötétkék

s t t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

sütőtök

g z l j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

gázolaj

c r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

cirkusz

p r n d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

porond

r sz l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

oroszlán

b h c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

bohóc

f c n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

fecni

r k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

//fácán

rokon, rakni, ráken

k ty h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

kutyaház // orkán

k v t h t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

követhető

cs p t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

csipetnyi

t n g r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

tengerszem

p r p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

aprópénz

k d v t l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 10)

kedvtelés

p r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

persely

v d d sz n


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 10)

vaddisznő

f k p n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

fakopáncs // igaz, nőben is van vaddisznó

s r g r g


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 10)

sárgarigó

p t r n sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

páternoszter 

l f t k z l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

liftkezelő

b g cs g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

búgócsiga

v s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

vasút, véset

f g g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

függöny

b r n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

berendezés

d sz n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

dísznövény

l m p b r


----------



## Mile (2014 Április 10)

lámpabúra

s r s k r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

söröskorsó 

b r s h r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

boroshordó

k ny v t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

könyvtár

r g ny r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

regényíró

k v t k z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

következő, kivetkőző

sz r z d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

szerződés

p l n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

pelenka

b l cs d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 10)

bölcsőde

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 10)

családtag


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 10)

kérem a többit is


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

r g g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

reggel // hát jól elfelejtettem a feladványt

v g z t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

végzetes

s r g r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

sárgarépa

b r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

abrak, burok, berak, berakó, boróka, barka, birka, bárka

p l l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

pillangó // érdekes módon az uborka szóra gondoltam, de a többi is mind tökéletes

k n d


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 11)

konda, kandi

r n d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

randevú / kendő

l b g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

lebegő, libegő, lobogó

z sz l


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 11)

zászló

j l k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

jelkép

j g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

jogerő, jogar

l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

lencse, löncs

k r n z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

koronázás

c r m n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

ceremónia

s k t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

esketés
s r r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

sorrend

l s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

lista, lusta

k sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

kosztüm

p r t k l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

protokoll

k l b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

kolbász

f s t l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

füstölt

r j t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 11)

rejtvény

m g l d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 11)

megoldás

l m l m p


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 11)

elemlámpa

l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

limlom 

l n d k r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

lendkerék

sz l f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

szülőföld

h z sz r t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

hazaszeretet
h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

honvágy

l t g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

látogatás

v r cs p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

vércsoport

k l d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 12)

küldés, kioldás, kőládás

l k d s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

lökdösés

c k r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

cukornád

cs t r n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

csatorna

l h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

lehetőség

v l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

válogatás, világítás

k k s t r j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

kakastaréj

k p r g l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

kapirgál

b b r l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 12)

babérlevél

t n c s n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 12)

táncosnő

v g d sz k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 12)

vágódeszka
t k r v ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

tekervényes

p sz t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

pisztráng

j sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

éjszaka

m r g z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

mérgező

g m b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

gomb, gömb, gomba

g z m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

gőzmozdony

v s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

vasút

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

vattacukor

l k l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

alkalom

h s v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

húsvét

l cs l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

locsolkodás

p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

puding

t j s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

tejes, tojás

f h r n m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

fehérnemű

m j s f


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

májusfa

l k v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

lekvár

cs k l d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

csokoládé

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

marcipán

r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

rétes, értés, ártás,irtás

b g cs g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

búgócsiga

j t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

játék

m k s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

mókuskerék

l k l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

alkalom

h n g sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

hangszer

v d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

védekezés

r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

ragadozó

r g d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

ragadós

v t m n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

vitamin

g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 13)

egészség

g z d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 13)

gazdag

p r s t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 13)

párosítás, pirosítás, párásítás, peresítés, iparosítás
p r s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

iparosít, peresít, párosít, pürésít

v l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

válogatás, világítás

n k d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

nokedli

p r k l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

pörkölt

v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

verseny

k r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

kormány

m r s k l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

mérsékelt

l b r l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

liberális, laborálás, elbírálás, leborulás

t l cs r


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

tölcsér

t l p s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

átlépés, átlopás, telepes, talpas

p h r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

pohár

h r d


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

hord, hordó, horda, híred, húrod

j k r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 14)

jókor, újkor

gy r p d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

gyarapodás

m l k d s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 14)

emelkedés

cs t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

csatos

cs l k d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 14)

cselekedet

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 14)

téglalap

h z t t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 14)

háztető, éheztet, húzott, hízott

l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

limlom

c p f g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 15)

cápafog

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

jelmez

f r s n g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 15)

farsang

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

családtag

r k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 15)

rokon, árkon, ráken

r n d b n


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 15)

rendben

r k ly k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

ereklyék

r g s g k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 15)

_vagy rókalyuk_

régiségek

h r n g l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

harangláb

h z t t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

háztető

p d l l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

padlólap

p d l l s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 15)

pedellus

v r r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

varroda, vérredő, avarerdő 

b k z d s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

bekezdés
j v d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

jövedelem, javadalom

t r k v s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

törekvés
k n y v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

könyvel

k ny v t r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

könyvtár
s n d s z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 15)

sündisznó

t r k t r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 15)

traktor
r g l z


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 15)

reguláz, rigliz

r g l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

regélek, riglik - talán

t k r k s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 16)

/+ürgeluk

takarékos

f n n k l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 16)

fennkölt

t p sz t l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

tapasztalt

r_t_n_s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 16)

rutinos

t n l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

tanult

p d g g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 16)

pedagógus

p d r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 16)

púderező

p r s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 17)

pirosító, párosító, epreset, iparost, porost, párost, pirosat

k s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

keselyű

f l j t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 17)

felejtés, felújítás

k z p p n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

középpont

t r p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 17)

terep, törpe, terápia

cs l g ny


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

csalogány

k r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

korszak

s k r


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

siker, őskor

sz n d r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

színdráma

r m n t k s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

romantikus

k l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

kültéri, keletre

t l l z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 17)

tollazat

n p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

napfény

n p r f r g


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

napraforgó

k k r k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

kukorékol

k k s t r j


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

kakastaréj

k r n k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 17)

koránkelő

h j n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

hajnal

p cs r t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Április 17)

pacsirta

sz l f v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 17)

szélfúvás

d j r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 17)

időjárás

d j t d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 17)

díjátadás

t v s k sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 17)

töviskoszorú

d p z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 18)

depozitio, depozit

j d s p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

júdáspénz // esetleg még depózta

f z t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

fizetség

z b p h ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 18)

zabpehely

g sz s g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

egészséges

s p n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

spenót

f z l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

főzelék

b r s l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

birsalma

m s k t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

muskátli

b l d g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 18)

boldog
n v r k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

névrokon

t v r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

névrokon
távirat

f g l m z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

fogalmazás

cs l g n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

cselgáncs

b j n k s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

bajnokság

z g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 18)

izgalmas

n l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 18)

unalmas

b l t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

balett

p r h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

operaház

m v sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

művészet

m b r t l n


----------



## stemari (2014 Április 19)

embertelen
m n k l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

menekülés, munkaülés, monoklis

k p t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

kapitány

h j h d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

hajóhíd

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

galagonya

b r k k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

brokkoli

t n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

tanács, tincs

gy k r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

gyakorlat, gyakorolt

f ny k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

fénykép

d g t l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 19)

digitális

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 19)

családtag

r k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 20)

rokon, ráken, rakni

k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

kulcs, kulacs, kalács

k t s g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 20)

kétséges

b z ny t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 20)

bizonytalan

l_t_l_m


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 20)

lételem

l t n v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 20)

elitnevelő

g r b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 20)

gerbera, Gráber, Gerber /egérbőr?/

g r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

gereblye

sz k z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 21)

szóköz, eszköz

v l l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 21)

vallás /vállas/

v l d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 21)

évelődés

g r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

ugratás // az évődés változatot ismertem

k r s k d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 21)

kereskedő

p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 21)

puding

p h r sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 21)

pohárszék

p h f


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 21)

puhafa

h s d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 21)

hasadás

h s d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 21)

húsadag

h s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 22)

hőség, hűség, éhség, hiúság

r n d r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

rendőrség

b z t n s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 22)

biztonság

k p l k ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 22)

képlékeny

g r n c sz l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

gerincoszlop

h b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 22)

habar, habár, hűbér, éhbér, habaró, háború

k z k d v l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

közkedvelt

n p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 22)

népszerű

gy m l cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

gyümölcs

k cs ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 22)

kocsány, kicsiny

f l d p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

földieper

sz m c


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 22)

szamóca

sz m l t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 22)

szimultán

s k k z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 22)

sakkozás???
k v n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 23)

kívánat

k v n t l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

kivonatolás

n v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 23)

növelő, növeli, névelő, nővel, növel, nevel, nevelő

l b d r g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

labdarúgás

t s t d z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 23)

testedzés

h b f r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 23)

habfürdő

h b t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

habitus

r c f r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 23)

arcforma

t s t l k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

testalkat

t r m sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 23)

természet

h n g l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

hangulat

r ny k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 23)

árnyak, árnyék

n p t r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

naptár
k s z l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

készlet

l d s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

ládás, ludas, éledés / jó valamelyik????
t g d j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

tagdíj // természetesen mindegyik jó, de éppen az előadás szóra gondoltam

k r c l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

karcolat
r s m d


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 23)

írásmód

g r f l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

grafológus

sz k r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 23)

szakértő, szekérút, eszkort

sz k r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 23)

északra, szikra, szekér
h s v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 23)

húsvét

h gy m ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 23)

hagyomány

h gy z g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

hegyzug 

z n g r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 24)

zongora

k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

koncert

k r m s t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 24)

karmester

p l p t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

pulpitus

b n t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 24)

bonitás, bontás, beöntés

m n s t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

minősítés // beintés - utalva a karmesterre

m d s t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 24)

módosítás

r v t m d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

orvtámadás

m z d l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 24)

mozdulat

v d z n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

vádüzenet 

h d z n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 24)

hadüzenet // +videoüzenet (egyes Elnököktől)

k z r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

közrend // igaz, igaz

h t l m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 24)

hatalom
l l m f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

államfő, liliomfi

h t r z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 24)

határozat

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 24)

gombóc

r p l g p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 24)

repülőgép

sz l n n


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 24)

szalonna

r zs sz l


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 24)

rózsaszál, rozsszál

n m s t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

nemesített

v d h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 25)

vadhajtás

n s t ny


----------



## stemari (2014 Április 25)

nőstény
h b r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 25)

hibrid

k k t sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 25)

kaktusz

k r t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 25)

kertészet

c t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

citera

l v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 25)

levendula

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

papsajt

s k v


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

esküvő

s k v d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

síkvidék 

s k l d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

sokoldalú

cs k l z s //nem csók...!


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

csuklózás 

m z d l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

mozdulat //+ csaklizás

m l g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

amalgám

l g n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

legenda, elegendő

l g n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

elegáns

cs n t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

csintalan

cs n t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 25)

Megfogtál!


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 25)

csontlé (alaplé)

sz k cs n


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 25)

szakácsnő

t ny r v n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

tenyérvonal

k d v s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 26)

kedves

k d l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

kódolvasó

k v r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 26)

keverék, keverik, keverek, kavarok, kővárak, kivárok

k r m v r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

körömvirág

gy gy t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 26)

gyógyító

h r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

harang, hering // + gyógytea

f r r d l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 26)

forradalmi, forradalom

s b sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 26)

sebészet

k s b sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 26)

kisbusz

k s t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 26)

kóstol, kóstoló, kóstál /kisétál, késtél, kiestél, Ákostól, okostól, kostól/

v z r k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

vezérkos

k l b r l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 26)

kalibrál

g r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

gereblye

k r t sz k d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 26)

kertészkedő

p s t l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 26)

postaláda

l v l p p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 27)

levélpapír

l v g l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 27)

lovaglás

l v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 27)

levendula

p r l g f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 27)

parlagfű

m g f z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 27)

megfázás

m g f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 27)

megafon

d k t f n


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 27)

diktafon

p c s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 27)

pecsét, pacsit

p r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 28)

pertu, parti, oportó, epertő

l cs l cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

licslocs 

cs p g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 28)

+_ locsolócső_

csepegés/csöpögés, csipogás

f l h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

félház, felhúz, felhőz, faluház, fülhöz // úgy látom, hogy a locsolócsőnél a legkisebb ellenállás irányába mentem el

k ny r l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 28)

könyörület, kanyarulat
j r l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

járulék

j r k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 28)

járkál, járkáló, járókelő

p zs m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

pizsama, pézsma

p r t k c


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 28)

protekció

sz m f r g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 28)

szemforgató

p r d k c


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 28)

prédikáció, produkció

p sz t r r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 28)

pásztoróra

p sz t r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

pasztorál 

z n m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 29)

//pesztrál

zenemű

p n t s n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

pontosan

l z s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 29)

lazaság

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

botrány

n v t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

nevetés?
b s r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

besorolás // igen

v g z t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 29)

végezte, vagy végzet?
f z t n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 29)

fizetendő / végzet

r c d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 29)

árcédula

r c d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 29)

arcideg

s k d m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

síkidom

s k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 30)

sokadalom

n p r f r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

napraforgó

p p cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 30)

pipacs, papucs

g g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

agglegény

v l g ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 30)

vőlegény

m t k p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

mátkapár

r m h r


----------



## huncili (2014 Április 30)

örömhír

n n p l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

ünneplés

l k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 30)

lakodalom

z r z v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

zűrzavar

k r t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Április 30)

körítés, kerítés, körtés
n h z s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

nehézség

v d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 30)

védekezés

h sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Április 30)

huszár

t m d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Április 30)

támadás

f g s r


----------



## oolong (2014 Április 30)

fogsor

ny f g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 1)

nyafogás

p m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

pimasz

ny g l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 1)

nyegle

f s v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

fösvény

t k r k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 1)

takarékos

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

nyaklánc

k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 1)

koszorú, kiszúró, kiszűrő, ékszer, kőszerű

d r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 1)

drága

d d m


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 1)

diadém, odaadom, Dodoma

sz b d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 2)

szabadidő

p h n s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 2)

pihenés

l t r t m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 2)

életritmus

sz r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 2)

szorgalmas

d d


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 2)

odaadó, adódó

m p l z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 2)

impulzus

l m p l z


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 2)

lámpaláz

g r cs s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

görcsös

t r g t


----------



## tekike8 (2014 Május 3)

tereget

t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

telefon 

r d h l l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 3)

rádióhullám
m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

mellkas

r g s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 3)

öregség, régiség

n s t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

nőstény

ny s t k ty


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 3)

nyestkutya

ny s t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

nyüstöl

p l g r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 3)

polgár, polgári

cs l g ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 3)

csalogány

cs_l_f_nt_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

csalafinta

k_zb_sz_l_s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 3)

közbeszólás

k_zcs_ndh_b_r_t_s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

közcsendháborítás

g_nd_l_t_tv_t_l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 3)

//húha, de elkalandoztatok....

gondolatátvitel

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 3)

zsebpénz // köszi, ha nem szólsz, rá sem jövök, mentem oolong után

z v r


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 4)

zavar

l n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

lendület

z sz l r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 4)

zászlórúd

d sz l p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 4)

díszlépés

d sz b d


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 5)

díszebéd

d z j n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

dizájn 

k l l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 6)

kellék

v z f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

vízfesték / + külalak

k p v s l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 6)

képviselő

f k b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

fakabát

f k b t t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 6)

fékbetét??
j gy z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

jegyzék // igen, igen

k p r g ny


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 6)

képregény
l v s m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 6)

olvasmány

v r s ny


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 6)

verseny
h ly z tt


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 6)

helyezett

h ly g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

hólyagos

v h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

óvóhely

k n c r t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 7)

koncert

v l g z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

világzene

r t m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

ritmus

k c l m b


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 7)

akáclomb

k c b b


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 7)

kócbaba

f r k c


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 7)

frakció

f k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 7)

fikció

k p z l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 7)

képzelet
l m d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

álmodozó

r m n t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 8)

romantika

r z l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

érzelem

l z l m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

lázálom

l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

állomás

l t m s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

látomás

l l z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 8)

illúzió

v g t r n s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

vegetáriánus

k h z


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 8)

ökoház, kőház, kihez

l p z s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 8)

alapozás

n p n r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 8)

napenergia

n p n v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

népnevelő

k z r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 8)

kizárandó, közrend

_ö_ _e_ _ő_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

közrendőr

v r k p


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 8)

várkapu, vérkép

v r k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

verkli

z n sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 8)

zenész

z n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

zeneidő

r g n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 8)

régen, orgona

f gy k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 8)

fagykár

k v r k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 8)

keverék, kivárok, kövérek
t n f ly m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

tanfolyam

v zs g


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 9)

vizsga

k l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

oklevél

d v t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 9)

divat

d r b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

darabár, darabárú

d r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 9)

derítő /odaírta, ideérti/ 

d z d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 9)

dezodor

ny v g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 9)

nyávogás

ny r s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

nyársal

ny l v l


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 10)

nyelvel

ny l v n s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 10)

nyilvános

ny l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

enyelgés

gy t l t l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 10)

ágyútöltelék /egytálételek/

v g t l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 10)

végítélet, üvegtöltő

sz v r f s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

szivarfüst

gy s g s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 10)

egységesít

t r l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

türelmes

h_t_st_l_n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 10)

hatástalan

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

pogácsa

p r zs k


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 10)

porzsák

p r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 10)

parádé, purdé, apród, epred

k r z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 10)

körzet, karzat, ekrazit, kőerezet

k t n d m


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 11)

„k t n d m ” –> ritkán használt összetett szó, meg elmúlt már 1 napos, felfedem:
_katonaadoma, _helyette

t n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 11)

tender // a "katona" szóig eljutottam én is

k r l b l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 11)

körülbelül

r zs f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 11)

rózsafa /"rózsafavonóként nagy zöngésü húrhoz, súrolódjék ez írás Móricz Zsigmond úrhoz"

k z v l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 11)

közvélemény

m g f z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 11)

megfázás

m g d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 11)

megadás

d t b n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 11)

adatbank

d g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

adagol, adagoló

r z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 12)

őrizet, rezet, rázat, erezet

v d k cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

vadkacsa

m l c h s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 12)

malachús

l b m j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

libamáj

k p sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 12)

kopasz

v g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

vagány, vágány

r zs


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 12)

Eurázsia, Erzsi, Örzse, Rúzsa, Rezső, rizs, rozs, rúzs, rizsa, rózsa, rőzse, rézsű

d g n z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

diagnózis

v r k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 12)

vérkép

t r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

terápia

b t g s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 12)

betegség

s p ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 12)

spanyol

n t h


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 12)

nátha

n t h m n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 13)

antihumánus

m b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 13)

ember, műbőr

s b s l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 13)

sebesült

k s d b l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 13)

késdobáló

k s d b s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 13)

kisdobos

r t l j s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 13)

erőteljes

j g h r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 13)

joghurt

j g g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 13)

jogág


k k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 13)

kikötő, kiokít, kékítő, kukta, akkut, kőkút

r z z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 14)

rézíz 

h d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 14)

hideg, hóadag

p ty g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 14)

potyog

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 14)

kármentő, körmenet

k r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

krumpli

v h r m d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 15)

viharmadár

v h n c l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

viháncol

c r k l m s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 15)

cirkalmas

l b n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

lobonc

k sz l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 15)

kieszelte, kaszált, kuszált, kószált, készlet, készült, ikszelt //+ labanc

z k sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

őzikeszem

v r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 15)

váratlan

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

majonéz

m s t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 15)

mustra, mustár, mester, mesetár

m s k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

maskara

l r c s b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 15)

álarcosbál

f ly k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

folyékony

h g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 15)

hígító, hőguta, hígít, húgát, heget

h l l g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

hallgató

f s k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 15)

főiskola, faiskola

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

családtag

r k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 15)

rokon, árkon, ráken

g ly s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 15)

golyóstoll

r z d


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 16)

rezeda

r v cs k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 16)

árvácska

t m t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 16)

temető

l t g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 16)

látogat /ó

p p s j t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 16)

papsajt

r k p r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 16)

rakpart

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 16)

padlizsán

p p r k


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 16)

paprika

p t sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 17)

patiszon

l j f


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 17)

olajfa

v k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 17)

óvakodó

sz m t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 17)

számtan, számítani, szemtanú, eszmetan

sz sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 18)

szószám

g r d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 18)

gördül // + aszúszem

g r d cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 18)

grádics

sz m v t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 18)

számvitel

sz m t t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

szemetet? szimatát?
h j b k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

hajbókol 

k r b cs


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

korbács

h b r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

háborog

h r c l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

harcol
l z d z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

lázadozik

m g d s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

megadás
n k n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 19)

önkéntes

k r m n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 19)

kármentő
t n l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 19)

tanulás, atonális, utánales //„_sz m t t _” –> _szómutató_ (index, mint a névmutató)

s b l s t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 19)

síbaleset

t r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

terület, terelt

k r d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 20)

kardos, kérdés

f g l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

fogalom

b r s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 20)

éberség, bírság, bíróság

g m b


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 20)

gomba, gömb, gomb

g l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

galiba

l b t l l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 20)

libatoll???? biztos nem, de jobb nem jutott eszembe....

s t r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

strapa // teljesen kiváló a megfejtésed folzsike

g n d r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 20)

köszi
göndör????
t p n t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

tapintat // igen, megint jó

v g z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 20)

üvegezés, végzés, végzős

v g zs b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

üvegzseb

v l l t m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 20)

válltömés

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

szeder

s d r f


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 20)

sodrófa

k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 20)

kesztyű

k t t s k


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 20)

kutatások

h t l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

hűtőlánc 

r k c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 21)

reakció

s k k t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

sakktábla
b s ty


----------



## stemari (2014 Május 21)

bástya
m z g l p cs


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 21)

mozgólépcső

h gy m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

hegymászó

t r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 21)

túrázó, torzió, átérző, torz

p n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

pont, pint

t l l s b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 21)

tollasbál

l l l j


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 21)

illóolaj

l l h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

lelőhely

b ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 21)

banya, bánya, bunyó, Bénye, Abony

b g t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

bagett, Bugatti, bőgött

k r m l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 21)

karamell

k r m l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 21)

káromol, karmol, körmöl

k r t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 21)

kerítés, körítés,akaratos
b b b l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 22)

bababolt

p l n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

palánk

k r m n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 22)

//pelenka, pálinka
körmenet, kármentő

s r ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

sirály

h j n l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 22)

hajnal

v n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

vándor

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 22)

tábortűz

t b r z


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 22)

toborzó, toboroz

t b l b l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 22)

téblábol

t b k l


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 22)

tubákol 

b r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 22)

barkatő ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 22)

vagy uborkatő ?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

Lehet! Majd huncili nyilatkozik gondolom.

p p r l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 23)

papírlap

v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

vadász

cs l l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 23)

csillag, csillog, csillogó

k l z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 23)

öklöz????
s k l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 23)

//kalóz-ra gondoltam

siklós, siklás

b h c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

bohóc

k r l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 23)

kérelem, kerülöm

k r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

korlát

k r t sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 23)

huncili írta:


> tubákol
> 
> b r k t


brokát volt

kertészet

sz b d f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

szabadföld

l t t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 23)

altatás? éltetés?
k n g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

keneget // mindegyik megoldásod jó

k r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 23)

krupié

k b l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

kobalt, kőbalta, kábult, kabalát, keblet

v l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 23)

világítás, válogatás, válogatós

sz l n n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 23)

szalonna

k r j r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

körjárat

k r r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 24)

káröröm

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

desszert

d s s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

üdeség, odasúg

sz sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

szószék // édesség, mert hogy azt két s-sel írják

k t n d l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

katonadolog

k t n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

oktondi

n g r


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

Niagara, Nigéria, Ungár, ingaóra, angóra, onogur

j k h n g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 24)

ajakhang

l h ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 24)

élőhely, ülőhely

h z l l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 24)

huzalláda 

n g r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 25)

ingerült
p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

puding

v r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 25)

várakozás

m g l p t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 25)

meglepetés

r m t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

örömteli

v n d r b t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 25)

vándorbot

k l n d v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

kalandvágy

k l l g m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 25)

kollégium

d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

dohány

g r m b


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 25)

goromba

g r z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 25)

garzon

g r n z n


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 25)

garnizon

g r n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 26)

gerinc, garancia

g r sz sz v


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 26)

agresszív

r g r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 27)

öreguras

r g l r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 27)

reguláris

r g l k


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 27)

regulák, rigólak, regálék, regélők

r sz ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 27)

arasznyi erszény

sz l sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

szőlész, szülész

sz b n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

szabóinas

r g r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

regruta 

r b r b r


----------



## stemari (2014 Május 28)

rebarbara
s v ny s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

savanyúság, soványság

k l n l g s


----------



## stemari (2014 Május 28)

különleges
k l n v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

kölnivíz

l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

illat, illető

k l sz sz k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

klasszikus

k t k k c


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

aktakukac

k ny v m ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

könyvmoly

m ly l p k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 28)

molylepke?
s ly m r h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

selyemruha // igen, molylepke

p l l n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

pillanat

p z d r j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

pozdorja

p r h n t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

porhintés

h n cs sz ty r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

háncsszatyor

sz k ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

szoknya

n p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Május 28)

napernyő

j g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 28)

jégkrém

d s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 28)

édesség

l v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 29)

élvezet, levezet, elővezet

l t r z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 29)

életérzés

v l t r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 29)

velőtrázó

s k d m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 29)

síkidom
b f z t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 29)

befizetés

b r g t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 29)

borogatás

b r g d


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 29)

brigád, beragad

b r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 29)

berek, berak, ibrik, barika, Borika, barka, birka, Borka, burka, bárka, bőrke, bárki, borkő, burok, boróka, bürök
r l b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 30)

reálbér

b r t m g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 30)

bértömeg
t k r k s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Május 30)

ötkarikás

s h n s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 30)

//  uborka

őshonos, suhanás

cs g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 30)

csigolya

r g ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 30)

rigolya

p r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 30)

párkány

r b l h s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 30)

rablóhús

b n t t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 30)

büntetés

cs cs f l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Május 30)

csacsifül
t z t n c s


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 30)

tűztáncos

r t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

Őrtilos, rátolás, rituális, rútulás, ráutalás

k z r


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 31)

kazár, kazuár, közíró, kizáró, kézerő

t n g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

tángál

p cs t


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 31)

pecsét, pacsit

j k d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

jókedv

v d m s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 31)

vidámság

d r l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

derültség

n v t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

nevetés

n v d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

névadás

v r d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

véradás

k z f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

kézfogó

l m n t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

lamentál

l m t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Május 31)

lomtár // + előmenetel

k v r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Május 31)

kvark, keverék, kövérke, kővárak, kavarok

k v r c


----------



## huncili (2014 Május 31)

kvarc

k r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

ökörség

k t t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 1)

/ kórság

kettős, kottás

p d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

pedál / + kutatás

k t k v


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 1)

kútkáva

k r zs l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

kuruzsló

k r m t r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 1)

krematórium

r c k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 1)

arckrém

k p t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 1)

kaptár, képtár

sz m l k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 2)

számlakép

s k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

sakál, sikál, iskola, áskál

k z f g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 2)

kézfogó

l h t s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

lehetőség

l v n d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

levendula

f r g l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

forgalom

f r zs b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

farzseb

k b t j j


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

kabátujj

k b l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

kobalt

s v ny v z


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 2)

ásványvíz

g z p l c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

gázpalack

g z v s l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 2)

gőzvasaló

h j s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

hajsütő

f d r sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

fodrász

f d d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

feddés

f d l z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

fedélzet

f d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

fedők 

f l d l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

felüdülés, földelés, feldúlás //+ fedőkő

ny f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 2)

anyaföld

n g d z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 2)

ingadozás

r zs m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

rezsim

j gy z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

jegyüzér

t s t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

testület

sz t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 3)

//jsavage elismerésem, ez nem jutott eszembe, állandóan a rezsóval akartam valamit kezdeni...

testület

usztasa

cs l t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

csalitos
b b r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

buborék, Bíborka 

g r cs l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

görcsöl

v r k z s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

várakozás

m r n g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

merengés

l m d z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 3)

álmodozás
v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

valóság, válság

v sz t s g


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

veszteség

k r z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 3)

kurzus, körzés, körözés

l t k r


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

látókör // krízis lett volna az előző, de így is jó 

p n r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

panoráma

k l t s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

kilátás, költés

k r k r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

körkörös /romok/

j k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

újkor, jókor

k n z r v


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

konzerv

l k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

alkalom

m d sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

módszer

m c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

maci, maca, emóció

k c / a megfejtés nem "kóc")


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

akác, koca, kece, akció, aukció, kaució

f r k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

frakció // igen, a kaució-ra gondoltam

f r n t k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

frenetikus

l j f r n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

olajfront 

k p v s l


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 3)

frenetikus

v t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

óvatos, avatás, vitás, vetés, vétés

b v t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

bővítés

t s k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

tasak, táska, tüske, tuskó /utasok, tusák, tesók, ütések, autósok, ütősek, ötösök/

l d s t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 3)

elődúsítás ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 3)

az is jó, van ilyen fogalom, de a mai devizaper kapcsán az _eladósítás _jutott eszembe.


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

A következő feladvánnyal te jössz!


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 4)

Akkor összefoglalom, és folytatom

elődúsítás, eladósítás

v r k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

várakozás

v k r z s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 4)

vakarózás

v r v t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

vérvétel

k v r t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

kvártély

k sz t t s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 4)

késztetés

t sz m t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

átszámítás

j t sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

játszma

v r s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

vérség, avarság, vereség, városig, Varsóig, vérűség

t v r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 4)

átverés

t v r zs


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

tavirózsa
l t sz v r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

lótuszvirág

l p r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

alapáron ?

k r z t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 4)

körzet, karzat

t v sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

útvesztő

l b r n t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 4)

labirintus

sz l l m k s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

szellemkastély ? Egyébként vigyázz, mert maximum 6 mássalhangzós lehet a feladvány!

k r l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 4)

kérelem, kúrálom, kerülöm

k r h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 4)

kórház

ny r f


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 4)

nyírfa, nyárfa

k ny r f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

kenyérfa

l l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 5)

rituevu írta:


> szellemkastély ? Egyébként vigyázz, mert maximum 6 mássalhangzós lehet a feladvány!
> 
> k r l m


igen, szellemkastélyra gondoltam, de igazad van, elkapott a képzelet a labirintus és a többi miatt
állat??illat???


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

Bármelyik megoldásod jó, te adjál feladványt.


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 5)

_„ l l t ”_–> + illető, előélet, ellátó, ölelt, lelet, ollót, eloltó, leoltó, leülte

sz k l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

szakáll // köszönjük a kiegészítést

k n t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 5)

kontár, kontúr, kentaur

b k k k n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

bekukkant

k r z


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 5)

kőröz, kiráz

p r cs k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

porcsík, párocska

r sz l n


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 5)

oroszlán // aprócska

r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

ragadozó

l l t v d


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 5)

állatvédő

m d r t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 5)

madártan

h gy v n l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

hegyvonulat

cs cs t m d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

csúcstámadás

h z p t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

házépítés

b l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

beleszól 

t n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 6)

átönt, tanti, tinta, tanító???// jó ebből valamelyik??

sz b d s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

szabadság // mindegyik jó

sz k l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

szikla, iszkol

k l h r c


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 6)

ökölharc

k r k t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

kirakat

k r k t r


----------



## kikus2003 (2014 Június 6)

karikatúra

c p f z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 6)

cipőfűző
sz m v g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 6)

szemüveg

sz m d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

számadat

sz t sz r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

szétszórt

sz sz sz d t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

összeszedett

p r f z m s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 6)

profizmus

h b h t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

hibahatár

v t s s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 6)

óvatosság

l p v t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 6)

alapvetés

k z ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 7)

közöny

k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

kezes, közös, kázus, okozás, ekézés

h r c m d r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 7)

harcmodor

h z n g k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 7)

hőzöngők

h z g k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 8)

hézagok, hazugok

g p h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

gépház

k r m gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 8)

körömágy

k v k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

kávékrém

n k t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 8)

nikotin

n k h g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 8)

énekhang
s p r t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 8)

sportoló

s k k t r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 9)

sokkterápia

k l n b s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

különbség

v g z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 9)

végzet

s r p ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

serpenyő

ny g d r b


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

anyagdarab

j g d r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 9)

jégdara

j r d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 9)

járadék

j t l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 9)

jutalék

gy gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 10)

gyagya

k p s s g


----------



## stemari (2014 Június 10)

képesség
sz m r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 10)

szemárpa

r c p r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 10)

reciprok

r p c k r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 10)

répacukor

r p r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 10)

repríz

r p r t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 10)

repertoár

r p r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 10)

rápirul

r p r b


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 10)

erőpróba, árupróba //+ reparál

d r p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 10)

drapéria

d r g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

dereglye

v z j r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

vízijármű

v z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

vizes, vázas, evezés

sz s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

eszes, őszes

h l t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

holtág

sz r z s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

szárazság

k ny r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

könyörülő 

k z d l m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

küzdelem

h d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

hiedelem

b b n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

babona

b n b n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

bűnbánat

gy r l s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

gyarlóság

b r k s t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

borkóstoló

b z g l m


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 11)

buzgalom

r g z d


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

rögződő, árugazda

t l t n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

túlteng

t r m f l d


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

termőföld_ // „ r g z d ”_–> + orgazda; _„ t l t n g”_ –> + atlétaing

m v r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 11)

művirág

r l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

őrületes realitás /ráöltés, őrletés/

m z b r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

mozibérlet

sz r f l t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

szerfelett, szerfölött

sz r f


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

szarufa, szeráf, szörf

sz f l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 11)

szufla

sz f t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 11)

szaftos

cs p j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

csapóajtó

k t t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 12)

kutató, iktató, oktató, kotta, kettő

k t k k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

aktakukac

k r p t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 12)

kárpitos

k r f r k


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 12)

ökörfarok

g z k z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

gázkazán

k z f g s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 12)

kézfogás

k z f r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

kézi fúró

f r g t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 12)

forgótöke, forgatóeke

f r g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 12)

fregoli 

l p k h l


----------



## Lonczyka (2014 Június 12)

rituevu írta:


> fregoli
> 
> l p k h l


lepkeháló

fknl


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 12)

fakanál /foknál, fiúknál/

f k n t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 13)

főkontár, fakontúr

f k t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

féktelen, fióktalan, fakatlan (ha van ilyen)

f ny r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 13)

féktelenre gondoltam

fanyar, fenyér

k c f n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 13)

kacifántos

c l p n t


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

célpont

k v sz m


----------



## HAdrika (2014 Június 13)

kávészem

m g l d s


----------



## jsavage72 (2014 Június 13)

megoldás

j n l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 13)

ajánlat

t d j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

útdíj

k r d v


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 14)

kérdőív

k r d v v


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

kardvívó

cs cs g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 14)

csacsog-csacsogó

cs cs f g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

csacsifogat

k n t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

kenutúra, kentaur, kántor, kontúr, kontár, kantár, kenter

v z l p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

vízlapát 

k z t r l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

közterület // +evezőlapát

k z t m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

kéztámasz

v r k d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 14)

verekedés

v r d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

véradás

d n r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 14)

donor

k r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

kerület, korlát

k z m v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

kézműves

m v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 14)

míves

k p l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 14)

képletes

r g k p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 15)

rúgkapál

r z k d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 16)

rázkódik, őrizkedik

f ly k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

folyókanyar

k ny r b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 16)

kenyérbél

k ny r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

kanyarulat

v d s v


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 16)

védősáv

v d s s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 16)

védősisak

m d r l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 16)

madárles

r p l p


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 16)

röplap

t r p l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

terepló

t p l d


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 17)

tépelődő // +tripla

m n t p l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

mentőápoló

h z z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

húzózár

v t s f r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

vetésforgó

c r k s p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

cirokseprű

b m l t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

bámulatos

d g t p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

idegtépő

f sz l t s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

feszültség

t r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

terep, terápia, törpe

k z ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 17)

közöny

k z sz l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 17)

kézszalag 

sz l g v t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 17)

szalagavató // + közszolga

k z l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 17)

közéleti, kezelt, közölt

s t l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 17)

esetleges

k v t l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 18)

kivételes, követelés

k v l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

kiváltás

k z k r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

kézkrém

k z l l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

kézállás

sz v sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

szövőszék

sz g l sz v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

szaglászva ? szaglószerv


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

szag, igen, jó a nyom, de ez egy műszaki berendezés...


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

szagelszívó 

t d t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

tudatlan

k z t d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 18)

köztudat

m n t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

mentőautó, menüett

t m n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 18)

átmeneti?? 
r d t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 18)

radiátor //csak simán _átmenet_, de amúgy is jó

sz j r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

szájra, szíjra,
v l s g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 19)

valóságos, válságos

v l k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

vulkán

v r k z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 19)

várakozás
b j l n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

bejelentő, bejelent

b j t r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 19)

bajtárs

b j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

böjt, bújt

l t t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 19)

ültetés, áltatás, éltetés, altatás, letétes

l l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

lealáz 

l z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 19)

+ illúzió

alázat, lázító, lazító

j r v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

jóravaló

r g z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 19)

rögzít, rugózat

k r t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 19)

kártevő

v d f l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 20)

videofilm

n v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 20)

nívód, neved, nővédő, névadó

v z r f n l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 20)

vezérfonal

n d n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 20)

indián

k c g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 20)

kocog

k n c g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 20)

_kuncog_ (a krajcár)

k n cs l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 20)

kancsalul (festett egekbe néz... - sőt a költő így írta: kancsalúl)

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 20)

lábnyom //na'on jó megfejtés... az eredeti gondolat _aknacsille_ volt, de emez szebb

l l t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

leletet

j j l ny m t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 21)

ujjlenyomat

sz k l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

szakáll, szökell

t r n t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 21)

trónterem

z b p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 21)

zabpehely

t r n r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 21)

tornaóra

t r k t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 22)

huncili írta:


> tornaóra
> 
> t r k t


_/bőséges lakoma/_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

trakta

g n d l t


----------



## Ágicám (2014 Június 22)

gondolta/gondolat

sz b d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

szabadidő

k p r g ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 22)

képregény

k p r sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

kaporszósz

sz sz l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 22)

szöszöl, szószóló

sz sz f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

szeszfőző

sz sz t l l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 22)

szesztilalom

b b n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

babonás

b r z n g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 22)

borzongás

h r r r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 22)

horror

gy l k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 22)

gyilkos

gy l p s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 23)

egylapos

gy k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

gyökér

k t l z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 23)

/+gyakori

kötélzet

k p s l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

kopásálló

k n k r t m


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

konkrétum

t m r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

ütemrím 

m h sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

méhészet //+ atomerőmű

m h sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

mihaszna

r m k l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

remekelés

r m z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

örömzene

v d m s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

vidámság

v d m h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 23)

vadméh (esetleg ha van ilyen: vadmoha)

v d s p r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 23)

vadaspark // jó a vadméh

v d sz r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 24)

védőszár, vadászíró

v d f j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

védőfej, vadfej, vadfaj 

v d l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 24)

/+videofej
védelem, vádolom, vedelem, védőelem

cs p t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

csipetke // + vadalma

t r l sz g t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 24)

terelősziget 

k r p t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 24)

kárpitos, kiröpítés, kriptás

s t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

stabil

g p k cs


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 24)

gépkocsi

r zs t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

rézsút, rózsatő

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 24)

körmenet, kármentő

k r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

krumpli

k r m k d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 24)

káromkodás

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

tejszínhab

r d l m r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 24)

irodalmár

k s t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 24)

kastély

sz b r v t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 24)

szoboravatás

g h j l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 24)

éghajlat

gy s j t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

agysejt, egysejtű

gy j t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

gyűjtés, gyújtás

gy m h t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 25)

gyámhatóság

r v h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

árvaház

b z t n s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 25)

biztonság

s r ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

sirály

s r l g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

serleg

k p t f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

kaptafa

sz k m b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

szakember

sz k s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

szükség

s g t s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

szükség
segítség

sz k z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

szóköz

r_k_d_t_r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

rakodótér

r k b r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

rókabőr

p r p r t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

preparátor

p r p r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

purparlé 

c v d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

cvíder 

r c v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

arcvédő

t v r zs


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

tavirózsa

t n m ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

tünemény

ny k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

Elsőre injekcióra gondoltam, de azt nem "ny"-nyel írják.


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

nyakóca --- _sálat helyettesítő kötött nyakmelegítő, vagy előke, partedli --- esetleg ez lehet_

f l h s g t

_
_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

felhasogat // még soha nem hallottam, de sohasem késő tanulni

gy k r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 25)

_/próbálgattam mi lehet, aztán lehet, hogy valami egész más
_
gyakorlat, gyakorolt

j l b sz d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 25)

jelbeszéd // ha nem jó, oolong biztos reagál

v n d g s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 25)

vendégség

m d r t j


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 25)

madártej //_„ ny k c ”_ || ötletes a _nyakóca_, az eredeti gondolat –> _anyakoca _(vagyis anyadisznó)

sz k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

szűköl // na, erre nem gondoltunk, pedig ez volt az egyszerűbb

sz r ny l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 26)

szárnyal

sz v ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 26)

szivattyú // célzatos ? oolong elindította a szivattyút ?

m g f j t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 26)

/  ááá, nem, magamon nevetgéltem, hogy el tudom bonyolítani a dolgokat, amikor próbálgattam még az anyakóc is eszembe jutott, de az anyakoca nem... viszont eljutottam a nyakócáig

megfejtés

sz r k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 26)

szórakozás /szurkozás/

sz r k n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

szűrőkanál

k s r f n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 27)

kosárfonó

b g cs g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

búgócsiga

j t k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 27)

játékszer

s p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

spagetti

m k r n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 27)

makaróni
sz m l g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

számlagép

p l g r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

polgár, polgári //+ számológép

p l g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

plágium 

gy k r l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 27)

gyakorlás

r j t v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

rejtvény

k f f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

kefefogó, kaffog

v z h t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

vízhatlan

s s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

sás, sós, sas, süsü

m r t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

emeritus, emirátus, maratás, méretes, merítés, mártás, Mauritius, Martos //+ ásás

ny k m r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

nyakméret // pont azt nem soroltam fel, amit eredetileg feladtál

k t l d g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

kötélideg, kötélidegű

k t l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

eketaliga

f z k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

fizikus, Fazakas, fazekas

p f z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

pofázók, pofozók

k t g l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

kötegelés, kitagolás, kitágulás, kétgólos

k t g d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

kitagadás

k t t g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

kattogás

p c k t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

piócakutató ?

b r d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

bordűr, brúder, Bruder //majdnem, _piac_kutató

k b r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

kóborló, kóborol

t r gy l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

tárgyalás

p p z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

popzene

p l d t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

példatár

p r sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

poroszló

p r s l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

présel, pirosul, párosul

p r zs l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 27)

perzsel, perzselő

n p t j


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 27)

naptej

n p k l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

népköltés

k t l s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 27)

kötelesség

g r t l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

gratuláció // köszönöm

k p s k ny v


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 27)

képeskönyv

r g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

öreglegény // először az ugrott be, hogy régi legény

s r l m h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 27)

siralomház

k ty t j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 27)

kutyatej

k r m l l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Június 27)

karamell
cs k l d


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 27)

csokoládé

n s t b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

instabil

h n g d


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

hangadó

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

honvágy

h r m t k s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

hermetikus

k r n t n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 28)

karantén

p r d c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

párduc

v d l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

vadállat

_szt_nl_ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

ösztönlény / sz t n l ny

d k b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

diákbusz 

k ty t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

kutyaütő

k ty g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

/bocs, eltévesztettem

kótyagos

k cs g t l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

kócsagtoll

d cs r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

dicséret

p cs t n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

apacstánc

p l k


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 28)

polka

f l sz g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 28)

félsziget

t l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 28)

telep, talp, étlap, átlép, átlépő, útilapu

sz z m m g


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 28)

szezámmag //+ Télapó

p r t l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

ipartelep, pártalap

k z m


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 29)

közmű

k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

akna, kín, kén

v z t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 29)

vezeték, vizitök

v z sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

vízszűrő /víziószerű/

t l j v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

talajvíz

sz r k l b


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

szarkaláb

sz r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

szúrós, száras, sza.os, szőrős, szórás, szúrás

v d z r


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

évadzáró // + ószeres

v d z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 29)

videózás, vuduzás

v d l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

vádalku /vádolok, viadalok, vedelek/

k z v d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

közvádló

r d j l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

riadójel, rádiójel 

m l r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

emelőrúd

l l t t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

állatetető, elaltatott, ellátott, öleltetett, öleltette, illetett, állított, eloltotta, elültette, leültette

g zs l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

gazsulál // bármelyik

g z v s l


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

gázvasaló, gőzvasaló

d g z v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

idegzavar

h n g t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

hangtalan

h g d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

hegedül

z n r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

zeneirodalom

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

botrány

t r k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

térkép

h r sz k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

horoszkóp

j s l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

jóslat

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

póréhagyma

d s b r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

édesburgonya
c r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

cirkusz

p r n d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

porond

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

tigris

k t r c


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

ketrec

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 29)

padlizsán

t r m f l d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 29)

termőföld

m z g z d s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 29)

mezőgazdaság

m z v r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 29)

mezőváros

l m s t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 29)

lőmester

l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

listaár 

l m b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

lambéria

k n d l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Június 30)

kandalló /+éléstár

m cs k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

macskakő

k p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

kapar, kapor, képíró, kapri

j s g c k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

újságcikk

r d m ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

eredményes

sz m v g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

szemüveges

sz m v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

szamovár

p r p l sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

propolisz

k r p l sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

Akropolisz

p l h sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

polihisztor

k l f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

külföld

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Június 30)

igazság

f r r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

forr

t m t


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

automata temető

t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Június 30)

tetet, tette, tetető, üttet

l t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Június 30)

elítélni, elutalni, eltolni, letolni, latolni // +autótető

l t t t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 1)

eltátott, éltetett, ültetett, áltatott

gy r s n


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 1)

gyorsan

gy r t l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 1)

gyártelep

sz b ly s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 1)

szabályos, szablyás

v v l c k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 1)

vívólecke

ny l v t d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

nyelvtudás

k p z l r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 1)

képzelőerő

r n d r s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

rendőrség

r n d v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 1)

randevú

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

parfüm

l l t sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

illatszer

m d v sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

medveszőr 

k ny ny v r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

könnyűvérű

v r zs r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

vérzsír

k z b n j r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

közbenjár(ó)

z m m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

üzemmód

l p v t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

alapvető

l p v d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 1)

lápvidék

l m b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 1)

almabor, lambéria, előember

k c l m b


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 1)

akáclomb

k c b b


----------



## stemari (2014 Július 1)

kócbaba
k c m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

akácméz

m d v h gy m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 2)

medvehagyma

r zs sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

rózsaszín

r zs sz r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 2)

rózsaszirom

f gy l l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

fagylalt

d s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 2)

édesség, adósság

b m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

bambusz

p n d m d v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 2)

pandamedve

k n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

kenguru

z n sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

zenész, zeneszó

z n f l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

üzenőfal

r p r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

rápirít, európárti, röpirat Európáért

k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

klíma

p t m l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

optimális //+ kálium

p p t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

pipatömő 

v z r l v


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

vezérelv

p c v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

piacvezető

k f


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

kofa, kefe

d r d r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

dárdarúd

r d l n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

rúdlánc 

t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

trend // riadólánc

t r l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 2)

türelem

k k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 2)

kökény

m r d ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 2)

mérőedény

s ly m r t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

súlymérték

s ly m sz m


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 2)

sólyomszem

s ly t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

sólyatér

s ly d


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 2)

súlyadó

s ly s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 2)

esélyes, súlyos

g ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 3)

golyós

g ly sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 3)

golyószóró

g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 3)

golyóstoll

g ly s gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 3)

gulyáságyú

g ly b l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 3)

gólyabál

sz l g v t


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 3)

szalagavató

sz l k r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 3)

szélkerék, szőlőkarók

k r k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

ökörkör // jobb nem jutott eszembe

k r m n d t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 4)

körmondat

b v ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

bivaly

t r k v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

törekvés //_„k r k r ”_ –> frappáns az _ökörkör_! eredetileg _krokiíró _akart lenni, talán már a műfaj is kiveszett

t r k v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

törökvész // nem gondoltam rá, de koromnál fogva nemcsak hallottam róla, hanem olvastam is krokikat

f sz k r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 4)

fészekrakó

f sz t v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

fesztivál

v r g p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

virágpor

t v d s //nem, nem, _tévedés_, ha erre gondolsz


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 4)

tévéadás, távadás, utóvédes

v d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

vödör, vadőr, viador, vidor, véd(ő)erő, vidra

v d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

védőöv

k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

aikidó /akad, kiad, okád, kád, kód, köd, kudu, kádi/

d k k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

diákkép ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

Az, így Te jössz! De még egy _„ű” _betűt a végére, mert tulajdonságjelző akart lenni


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

diákképő

k r s k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

kereskedő

zs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 4)

Ázsia, ázsiai

j g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 4)

ázsió
jégkrém

p cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 4)

pacsirta

f s r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 4)

fasírt 

f f r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 4)

fafaragó

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

denevér

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 5)

napsütés

m d r t j


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

madártej

h b g l s k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 5)

habgaluska

g m b c


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

gombóc

m gy gy sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 5)

meggyszósz

g r g d ny ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

görögdinnye

d t k z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

adatkezelő, adatközlő

t z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

tűzkő

t s t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

utasítás /átsütés, testes, átsietés/

b k k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

bökkenő

k r s m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

kórisme, kórusmű

g r b n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

grabanc, garabonc

h l sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

halász /hálaszó, Héliosz/

d d l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

dudálás

d l s sz g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

dőlésszög // +dúdolás

t c k r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

utcakert (?)-_ nincs jobb ötletem_ 

c k r
_

_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

cukor // nekem sincs

h s g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

hűséges

k r t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 5)

karton

k r s k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

kereskedő // igen, jó tipp volt az _utcakert_

k s d


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

kesudió

sz ty l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

szotyola

sz ty r f l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

szatyorfül

h n cs


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 5)

háncs, Hencsi

r cs r


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 5)

ércsere, óracsere

m t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 6)

mutat, mutató, műtét, matat, matató, matt

g n sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

gonosz

v g sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 6)

vigasz, végszó

l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

lógos, lógás 

l g s r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 6)

alagsor // + leégés

t l sz g


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 6)

ételszag

k r m sz m cs


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 6)

koromszemcse

d g g z


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 6)

ideggáz

k r k t r


----------



## Power78 (2014 Július 6)

karakter
t l f n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

telefonál 

k p k d


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 6)

kapkodó, köpködő

k p c n r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

kapucíner 

k p t l f n


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 6)

kaputelefon

k p p n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 6)

kappan, koppan

k r t r t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 6)

kártérítés

k r t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 7)

kráter, körtúra

k r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

korona

r ny t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

aránytalan

ny cs v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

anyacsavar

p r s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 7)

apróság

sz n v d ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

szenvedély

zs ly l j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

zsályaolaj

z sz l t r t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

zászlótartó??
n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 7)

naptár

b d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

bodza

b l d g s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

boldogság
sz b d s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

szabadság

h n v gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

honvágy

h ny r


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 7)

hunyor, hiányára

h t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

hűtlen

n p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

napóra

d z t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

időzítés

d z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

edzés
p t l p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

pótlap

t l p


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

télapó
h n gy l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

hangyál // hangya népiesen || vagy nem, de akkor mi?

h ny l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

hóangyal akart lenni a Tiéd??
henyélés??


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

_henyélés_, jöhet a feladat!


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

z n t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

zenetűrő ?


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

zenetár - de tűrő is lehet, játszunk
feladvány???


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

Neked kellene, mert hogy nem találtam el.


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

sz r v z k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

szervizek /szervezek, szervezik, szervezők/

r v z t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

őrvezető // szervezők
b j t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

bajtárs

c l l t r s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 7)

cellatárs
b r t n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 7)

barátnők

b r k ny j


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 7)

börtönök
birkanyáj

v r r l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

varróolló 

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

ötletes, töltés, tiltás, táltos, átlátás

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

nyakkendő

v t t c k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

vattacukor

m s g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

mosógép

ny k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

anyakönyv

p k n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

pikáns

p k n k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

piknik, péknek
t l f n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

telefon /telefónia/

t j f n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

tájfun

t j f l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

tejföl

t j v g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

tejüveg

s v t g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

sivatag

sz r z s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

szárazság
j t l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 8)

jutalék

f s r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

fasírt

r c p t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

recept 

c p t l p


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 8)

cipőtalp

p t c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

petíció

r l k d


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 8)

árulkodó, erőlködő, uralkodó

n l m z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

unaloműző, önelemző, ónlemez

n l g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

analóg
b r t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 8)

birtok, bírtok

v n d r b t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 8)

vándorbot
t v sz m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 8)

téveszme

t v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

tavasz

l t h t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 9)

látóhatár
n f l j cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

nefelejcs

m r d k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 9)

maradék, maradok, meredek

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 9)

parfüm

j l p l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

jólápolt

cs n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 9)

csinos

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

mandarin

p r b


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 9)

próba, párba

gy d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 9)

egyedül

sz b ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

szabályos

_rt_kt_r_mt_


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 9)

értékteremtő
h_t_lk_r_t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

hitelkeret

k_r_szt_z_d_s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 9)

kereszteződés
sz_b_dk_m_v_s_k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

szabadkőművesek // folzsike, jól eltévedtünk

k z m n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 9)

kézimunka, közmunka

d s h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 9)

adáshiba

r g g m


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 9)

rágógumi

g l z p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

gólzápor

n p s t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 10)

rituevu írta:


> gólzápor
> 
> n p s t s


napsütés

Szia Nagymami2, meg kell fejteni az előzőt, és utána adni az újat!
A te feladványod: inkognitó

d r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

időrend // köszi, figyelmeztettem és töröltem

k p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 10)

kőpor, kapar, kapor, kapri

b m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

bambusz

k l t p n z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 10)

költőpénz
sz m l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

számolok

r n d z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 10)

rendez? - rendező?
sz n m v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

színművész // igen, igen

k m r d r b


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 10)

kamaradarab 

k m t d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

kamatadó

r m t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 10)

óramutató, rámutató

t m t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 10)

tematika

m t m t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 10)

matematika

g m t m l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

rugalmas falú cső


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

gumitömlő // így már milyen könnyű 

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 11)

képkeret

l v g l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

lovaglás, lovagolás

n v g l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

navigálás?
t j l z k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

útjelzők, autójelzők

t r b n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

trabant //útjelzők ...jóóóóó
sz l r ny


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 11)

szélirány
f p d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

fapados

m z g k p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

mozgókép

sz m z g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

szemzug

h b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

éhbér, héber, hébér, hűbér, habar, háború

r h b r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

irhabőr?
k ty b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

kutyabőr //igen, _irhabőr_

v z ty k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

vízityúk 

ty k sz m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

tyúkszem

f s ty k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

fiastyúk

n gy m d v


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

Nagymedve

k m n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

kemence

s t t k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

sütőtök
z l d s g k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

zöldségek

v g t r n s


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 11)

vegetáriánus
h gy m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

hagyomány

k r s k d


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 11)

kereskedő
d bb n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

dobbant? dobbantó?
k t d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

oktaéder, katedra //vagy döbbenet

m t d r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 11)

katedra...
matador?
v d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

gyülekező

gy n s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

„ v z s” –> evezés
„ gy n s t ” –> gyanúsít, egyenesít //de hogy-hogy-hogy... 2 feladvány egymás után? - reklamálok ám a Kormányosnál! 

t n s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

Az a helyzet, hogy az én két megszólalásom között volt egy hozzászólás, de az illető törölte. Látok minden egyes törlést és ezt is. Ha máskor is ilyent látsz, akkor valaki törölte saját magát, vagy valamelyik moderátor, akár én töröltem valamit. De mindjárt törlöm az én egyik hozzászólásomat.

tanúsít

v l g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

Vulgata, világító, válogató //mük vogymuk!... A törlést nem helyeslem, a javítást is csak úgy, ha a rákövetkezőt nem teszi értelmezhetetlenné vagy hibássá!

t l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

Hát igen, nem töröltem volna én sem a sajátomat, de "lásd mint fent", te is szóvá tetted, hogy egymás után kettő hozzászólás van. Egyébként a többi helyeken is sokszor előfordul, hogy a játékosok saját maguk törlik a saját hozzászólásukat.

ütleg

k z t m t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

köztemetés

r zs t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

rézsút

r zs m k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

rozsomák

r zs l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

rezsóláng 

l n c r k c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 11)

láncreakció //+ rozsláng (fehér rozsliszt)

l n cs l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 11)

lincselés, löncsölés

l cs l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 11)

locsolás, lőcsölés

v r g sz r m


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 11)

virágszirom
sz z n l s Én töröltem egy választ,mert egyszerre ment valakiével,és nem akartam bajt belőle


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

szezonális // több módon is lehet javítani, betűmérettel, pl. [SIZE=3]hibás[/SIZE] –> hibás vagy áthúzással [s]hibás[/s] –> hibás, esetleg színnel –> hibás

sz n l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

szanálás

sz n z s


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 12)

Színezés
p r v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

privát / + szaunázás

k r t f


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 12)

körtefa

sz m p l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

szempilla

sz m r j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

szamuráj

sz m l l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

szemlélet, szimulált, számlált

sz m l m l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

eszmeelmélet 

l m n t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

lamentál, előmenetel // +számelmélet

m n t l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

menetlevél

m r k n l


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Július 12)

merőkanál,mérőkanál
l g d t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

elégedetlen

h g d t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 12)

hegedűtok

k l z s p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

kalauzsíp

k l zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 12)

eklézsia

h t t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 12)

hittan

v z k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

vezeklés

m d k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 13)

imádkozás

r g n sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

orgonaszó

p s p k


----------



## Winnirixi (2014 Július 13)

püspök

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

cipőfűző

v r g d sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

virágdísz

b r g


----------



## Winnirixi (2014 Július 13)

bereg, berág?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

Talán a legnagyobb esélye a berág-nak lenne, mivel a "bereg" nem bereg, hanem berreg. De szerintem egyik sem jó.


----------



## Winnirixi (2014 Július 13)

rituevu írta:


> Talán a legnagyobb esélye a berág-nak lenne, mivel a "bereg" nem bereg, hanem berreg. De szerintem egyik sem jó.



Szabolcs-Szatmár-bereg megye ;-)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

Ebben a játékban tulajdonnevet ritkán adnak fel, ráadásul "Bereg" így önmagában furcsa lenne.


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

_brúgó_ ~ a Deákok tüköre c. könyvben olvastam a „brúgó”-ról, ott kenyeret jelölt. Lehetne még _borágó_ /növény/ is a feladott szó.

_o_ _a_á_á_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

tornazárás - t r n z r s // még egyszer születnem kellene, hogy meg tudjam fejteni a brúgó-t

b r k g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

brekegés

sz v b r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

szívburok

b r n g l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

barangolás

b r c k f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

barackfa

b r t n r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

börtönőr

b r z n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

borzong, borzongó

b r z n k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

berzenkedő

b r z g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

birizgáló

b n t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

büntet

b b n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

búbánat

b b j


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 13)

bűbáj /búbja, bábja, bibije, bibéje, babája/

d l b b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

délibáb

r b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

rebarbara

b r t v h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

borotvahab

sz r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

szőrtelen, szertelen, szártalan

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

marcipán

s t p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

sütőpor

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

kamilla

v n l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

vanília, vonalai, vonal, vonul, vénül

b r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

borz, boroz

k r z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

körzet, karzat

t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

telefon

c l f n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

celofán

n p r f r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

napraforgó

l v l j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

olivaolaj

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

fahéj

sz g f sz g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 13)

szegfűszeg

m l l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

melltartó

f h r n m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

fehérnemű

r m n t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

romantika

r zs sz n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

rózsaszín/ű

b b r k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

babérkoszorú

gy z l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

győzelem

b r t s g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

barátságos

k d v s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

kedves

k r d ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

kardnyelő

k r d n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

kordon

k z t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

között

k r l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

korlát /kazetta

k t t s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

aktatáska

v z l l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

vízálló

k v r p l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

keverőpult

l p t ny l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

lapátnyél

sz ny g h l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 13)

szúnyogháló

l gy cs p


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

légycsapó

k l n l g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 13)

különleges

k l v r s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 13)

külváros

s v ny s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 13)

soványság

f ny r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

fanyar

f ny t b z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 14)

fenyőtoboz

r h f g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

ruhafogas

k v sz n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

kávészünet

t z sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

tűzszítás

sz t k sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

szitokszó

sz t k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 14)

ösztökél

b b k cs


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

babakocsi

b b k v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

babkávé

t j sz n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

tejszín

t j sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 14)

tájszólás

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

képregény

cs t k z l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

ecsetkezelés

l m cs t k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 14)

almacsutka

c v s v r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

civis város

v r v d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 14)

várvédő

l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

lelkes

l k l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 14)

lakli, alakul/ó

sz sz f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

szászfű // + előkelő

sz k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

üszkös, iszákos /sziksó, szokás, szökés, szekus, szikes, szikés, szőkés, szűkös/

t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

taszít, teszt, tiszta, tészta, tószt, túszt

m g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

imágó, ómega, mágia

p r s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

párosít, peresít

k r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 14)

ékírás, ikrás, akarás, kórus, kereső, kőris, Ikarus

k k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 14)

kekk ?

t r r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

térerő, Terra, Tarr, Türr //jó a megoldás, mert az eredeti _kukk _kb. ugyanilyen 

k b m t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 15)

köbméter

b b sz n h z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 15)

bábszínház

zs b b b


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

Zsebibaba 

zs b k s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 15)

zsebkés

b r t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

börtön

f g h z g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

foghézag

ny f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

nyafog

z z l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

zúzalék

sz z l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

százalék

sz r k sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

szerkesztő

h z sz r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

háziszerek, húzószárak 

v z l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

vázlat, vizelet _// +háziszarka_, a házi verébnél veszélyesebb, mert lopkodós 

v l l l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 15)

vállalat

s ly m h r ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

selyemhernyó //ha rálépsz, nem gyűrődik

m j f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

májfa

m r k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

mérők, márka, merők, Amerika, 
t b l g p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

táblagép

t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

tábla ?

t b l b l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

téblábol _//tabula_ lett volna, de a _tábla_ is jó

l t r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

latrina

p r c k r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

porcukor

p r c k k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

iparcikk??
c d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

cédula, ECDL // igen, _iparcikk_

l d r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

lidérc

l d r zs


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

lódarázs
f cs k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

fecske

m cs k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

Mecsek, macska, mocsok

t m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

autómosó, Temes (Times)

r v z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

euróövezet, őrvezető, úrvezető, rávezető // + timsó

sz p r v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

szupravezető

m g h s d s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

maghasadás

t m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

Az előbb oolong feladta ugyanezt: autómosó, timsó

k r t f


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

körtefa // bocsi, nem figyeltem
m l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

málna // semmi baj, mindenkivel előfordul

p r l v l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

eperlevél

l s d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

élesedő, lásd

l t g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

látogat(ó), öltöget(ő) // + élősdi

l n l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 15)

elinal

b b n z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

babonáz(ó)

z n v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

özönvíz

t l v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

autóalváz, télvíz

r m v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

romvár // + televízió

n v t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

nívótlan, nevetlen, növetlen

s r k h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

sarokház / + névtelen

f r m t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

formátlan

s r k z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

sarkaz, sírköz, serkéz 

sz r k n l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

szarukanál //+ sorakozó!

sz r k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 15)

szarakodó ? // szűrőkanál

sz r m z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 15)

származás //_„sz r k d ”_ –> ez is _szűrő-_, ha nem is kanál ; _szűrőkád_ (söripar, vegyipar)

k n f s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

hagyományosan fára rajzolt, aranyozott szentképeket készített


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

ikonfestő

f d l p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

fedlap, fedőlap

l d f d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

ládafedél

l l m t p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

liliomtipró

k d k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

ködkürt

t m z r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

témazáró

r z g k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

rezgőkar 

r m t l n


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 16)

órmótlan

h b r t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 16)

hóbortos

k l k ty


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 16)

kelekótya

v h n c l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 16)

viháncol

p r t d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 16)

partedli

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 16)

körömlakk

k z m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 16)

kozmetikus

sz k sz v


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

szűkszavú

sz k sz v k


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 16)

szakszavak

sz l n n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 16)

szalonna

g z sz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

gázszag

sz g m n t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 17)

szagminta

p r k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

parkőr

p r k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

parkoló, parkol, perkál, pörköl

l v s p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

levespor

n p v s l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

népviselet

v d l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

Nem rövidlátás ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

nem bizony, esetleg az ettől való tartózkodás...


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 17)

védőoltás

j z n s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 17)

józanság

h g d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

józanság

r d r t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 17)

hegedű
erdőirtás

cs m t k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

csemetekert

t n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 17)

tinta, tünet, tanít/ó

t l n t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

talentum

t h t s g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

tehetség

l b z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 17)

lábazat

l b t p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

libatop

l b t j


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 17)

lábtáji (fájdalom) 

n v l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 17)

novella _// „l b t j”_ –> libatej; a pitypang v. gyermekláncfű neve_ *libatej*, vagy _zsibatej is volt 

m d n v l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 17)

//áhá, én kutyatejként ismerem

imádnivaló

v t z k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

vitézkedő // én is kutyatejként ismertem

k p s s g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 18)

képesség

t h t s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 18)

tehetség

j g h r t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 18)

joghurt

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

pogácsa

n p r f r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

napraforgó

n p r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

népirtás 

l d z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 18)

oldozás, áldozás, éledezés

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

pitypang // mindegyik jó, eredetileg - mivel oolong népirtást adott fel - erről az üldözés jutott eszembe

v d l l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 18)

vadállat

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

sebtapasz

s b s l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 18)

sebesülés

m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

mellkas

k r h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 18)

kórház, kárhoz

k k k k f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

kakukkfiú ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

vagy _kakukkfű _

v k k r r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

vekkeróra

v d k r l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

védőkorlát

ny m v d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

nyamvadék

ny m t v


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

nyomtáv

t r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

turbolya 

b ly n g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

bolyong

t r t z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

tartozik

t h n t j


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

tehéntej

t z sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

tűzszünet

l l n f l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 18)

tűzszünet

ellenfél

r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

rakéta

l l n f l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

ellenfél, ellenfal

m b l g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

mobilgát

g t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

gátőr

s r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

sarkító

s r t v


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

sortáv, sértve, siratva

v cs r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

vicsorító

k n cs r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

kuncsorog

k ny r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 18)

kunyerál

r d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

rideg

r g d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

ragadó, rágódó, öregedő

b r g d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

brigád, beragad

b r k s t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

borkóstoló

p r ny s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

pernyés 

p r h ny s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

porhanyós

p r l m p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

paralimpia 

g l m b p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

galambpár

b m t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

bemutató

p k r c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

pokróc

k p c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

kupec

k p c n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

kapucin, kapucni

cs k p cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

ácskapocs

f r g p


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

fúrógép

f r gy l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

frigyláda

f sz t g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

fosztogató

r v t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

rávetés ? de biztos nem ez a jó válasz, egyenlőre passzolok


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

majdnem, csak át kell rendezni, egy csere


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 18)

orvütés ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 18)

nem, nem, a betűk változatlanok, csak a sorrend más, és ahogy írtam, elég egyetlen csere


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 18)

árvetés

f k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

fikció

t n c h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

táncház

n r c sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

nárcisz

j c n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

jácint

v r g f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

virágföld

l t t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

ültetés, altatás

c k r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

cukornád

r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

aratás, értés, ártás, rítus, rétes

n n sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 19)

nüansz

r ny l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

árnyalt

r t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

rotor, ártér, rátér

v r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

vers, varsa, vörös, veres, véres, verés 

k n d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

kandúr

t k m g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

tökmag

r zs g


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 19)

rózsaág

j l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

ájultság

j l n s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

jelenség

v l l m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

villámlás

g z n g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 19)

égzengés

f r r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

forróság

z z d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 19)

izzadás

sz v d b g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

szívdobogás

sz r ny l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

szárnyalás

r m n t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

romantika

sz r l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 19)

szerelem

b b sz n h z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

bábszínház

k t b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

október

sz g t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

szigetelő // +kötbér

sz j r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

szájrágó

r g l v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

ürgeleves // +szájüreg

s_v_k_r_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

sóvakaró ? s v k r // + raguleves

k p z l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

képzelet // savókúra

sz m v v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 19)

számvevő

v z t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 19)

vízitúra

l g r m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 19)

lègàram

h d s r g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 19)

hadsereg

p r p l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 19)

paraplé

p r m sz m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

prímszám

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

háromszög

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

napsütés

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

jégcsap

h s s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

húsos, hasas, hősies, hóesés

p l l n g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

pillangó

h z k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

+ hóesés


beebeus írta:


> húsos, hasas, hősies, hóesés
> 
> p l l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

házkaució 

b ny d l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

_én is írtam a hóesést_

bonyodalom

sz k s gy h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

Bocsánat! A szemem lemaradt róla.

székesegyház

f l j t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

felejtős, felejtés

p c t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

piactér

k c k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

kocka, kuckó /akácok, kocák, akciók, kócok, aukciók/

l v f l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

alvófülke 

l j k z n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

olajkazán

gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 20)

gyömbér

k cs k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 20)

kaucsuk, kecske, kicsuk, kicsik, kocsik, kacsák, kacsók, kicsike

k c v r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 20)

akácvirág

sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

osztómű

t r d k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 21)

térdek, tirádák, törődik 

p r l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

pirul, pirula, piruló, párol, perel, pórul, pöröl

p r h gy m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 21)

póréhagyma

l g t sz t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

légtisztító

v t t c k r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 21)

vattacukor

b d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 21)

ebadó
k l k l t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

kalkulátor

b b p s k t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 21)

babapiskóta

d b v l l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

adóbevallás

t k f z l k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 21)

tökfőzelék
g m k p cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

gémkapocs

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

palacsinta

k f l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

kifli, kefél, kiféle

p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

puding

k p s s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 21)

képesség, kapósság

s r g r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

sárgarépa

b r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 21)

uborka, burok, abrak, berek, birka, borkő, bürök

s r k sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 21)

sarokszám

s k sz r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 21)

sokszoros/a

s v k p


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 21)

savòkèpü?

h t l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

hiteles

v l t l n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 22)

valòtlan
t m t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

útmutató

r c d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

árcédula

r c d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

arcideg

n s s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

nass /inasos, nőiessé, Aeneassá, ónossá, Nassau/

g r f k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

grafikon 

s r k t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

sorkatona

d r b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

darabár 

d r m d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

dromedár

d r b z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

dorbézol / + darumadár


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

s oszt ennyi? hát a feladvány?...


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 22)

d r g d l m // hát ezt rendesen elkapkodtam


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 22)

dörgedelem //ilyen előfordult már velem is...

d l g c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

delegáció // kösz

d p l m c


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

diplomácia

t r gy l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

tárgyalás

n gy k v t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 23)

nagykövet

l l s n t r j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

állásinterjú // ez már 7 mássalhangzós volt

p ly z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

pályázat

p ly v cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

Már gondoltam pályaív-re, pelyva-ra, de a "cs" betűt nem tudom hova tenni.


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

jó a pelyva, csak még hozzá egy kis szemetes gabonatörmelék...


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

Hát persze!! pelyvaocsú 

p k h l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

pókháló

t r p k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

tirpák 

p r k l b


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

porkoláb

l z t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

lazítás, előzetes, alázatos, lázítás

b r m l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

lazítás, lázítás?? // béremelés

j t l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

jutalom

k z j l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 23)

kézjel
n t g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 23)

integet


v z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 23)

víziló, vázol, vizel, avizál, Vazul

v z l l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 23)

vízállás

t g l l p


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 24)

tèglalap
n-v-l-s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

nevelés

r ny t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 24)

arányítás, irányítás

s k k t b l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

sakktábla

k p r m g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 24)

kapormag

s r g r p


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

sárgarépa

b r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

brokkoli

c r z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

ceruza

t l t t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

töltőtoll

l d s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

eladás

sz p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

szapora

s p r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

seper, seprű

sz p g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

szipog

k r m gy


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

körömágy

n gy gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 24)

nagyágyú

h z sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Július 24)

házszám

j g k c k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 24)

jégkocka

j g s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

jegesmedve

b cs k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 24)

bocskor

k z p p n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 24)

középpont

p ny v t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 24)

ponyvatető

t t t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 24)

tetőtér /autótetőre/

l t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 25)

előtte _vádlott_ volt


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

elítélt

l l h ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 25)

lelőhely, állóhely

j t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

jótáll, jótálló

l z m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 25)

lázmérő

p l z m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 25)

plazma

p r z m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 25)

prizma 

cs z m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

csizma

t v r ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

tivornya

t v r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

ótvaros, átverés, tovaris

p r c c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

procc 

c c m z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Július 26)

cicomáz /ó

b n n h j


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

banánhéj

b n r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

bioenergia / p r c c + porcica

b r k l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

abrakolt, berikolt, burkolat, burkolta

b r k g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

brekegés

d r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

drót, derítő 

d r t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

darutoll

k l p d sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

kalapdísz

k l p c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

kelepce

k p c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

kupica, kapca, kupec

k p c n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

kapucni

k l cs n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

kalucsni, kölcsön

k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

kulacs, kalács, kulcs

k z m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

közmű, Kozma, kezem

k z m t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 26)

kazamata

k m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 26)

komor, kamra, kamara, kiméra, kamera

k m r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

kémregény

k r t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

kéretlen, kortalan, akaratlan, kertelnie

sz t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

úsztat, szett

sz r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

szórás, szoros, szőrös, szúrás, szűrés

s r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

az a fránya g betű, azt nem tudom hovarakni


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

m/v (egységnyi tömeg/térfogat)


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

sűrűség / pedig nem egy bonyolult szó

l g t r l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

légterelő

l b t r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

elbitorol

v t l d j


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

viteldíj //+ lábtörlő

h t l d j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

hiteldíj, hoteldíj

v z n


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

vézna

v d n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 27)

védőnő, vadon

p r k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 27)

parkol/ó, pörköl/ő, perkál/ó

p r b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

próbál, perbeli, Perbál

v g z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 28)

végzet

n t g z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

nőtagozat

f l v t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 28)

felvétel /felvitel, félévtől/

f b v t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 28)

főbevétel

g l g ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 28)

galagonya // +áfabevétel

g l g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 29)

geológus

g r g l z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

gargalizál

k p z l r


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 29)

képzelőerő

k r p p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

krepp

l r c s b l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

álarcosbál

m k g b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

mákgubó

r n d l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

rendel, rándul, rendül

f n d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

fundál

f r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

faüreg, farag, féreg, fürge, forog

f s g m


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

mielőtt kapok a fejemre, beírom a _bíborgém, vörös gém_ (Ardea Purpurea) egy másik nevét: *fosógém. *Helyette:

g m s k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

gémeskút / egész nap harcoltam vele és nem tudtam megfejteni.

g m b f c


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

gombfoci

k m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

komód

r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

rend, rund, ronda, randi, rendi, rondó, írandó, írónád, Ruanda // +komédia

b r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

bőrönd

r v t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

ravatal, rovatol, rávetül 

r t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

rotál

d n k r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

édenkert // +rituálé

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

ódonvár ? Denver? hát, lehet, hogy ezt passzolom


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 29)

denevér, Denver, dínóvér

d v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 29)

dévér, odavár, udvar
d n g


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

döng, ődöng, donga, dingó // jó volt a _denevér_

d h n g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 29)

dondò, donga?

p r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 29)

Oolong: dühöng/dühöngő

Folzsike: aprít/ó, epertő, párta, portó, pertu, porta, pirít/ó, párt, porít/ó

p r t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 29)

partőr, portré, operátor, operatőr, apertúra

p z t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

pozitúra

p l n z


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 30)

polonéz, polinéz

p z r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

pazarlás

k v f z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 30)

kávéfőző 

r v g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 30)

érvágás

m t g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

mutogat, mutogató

r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 30)

mutogat 
riad, ráad, riadó, rúd, erdő, rádió, redő, ered, iroda, erőd, óraadó, árad, érd, áruda

t t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

étterem

l b r l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 30)

albérlet, elborult, előbérlet

l j f l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

olajfolt

v s n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 30)

vésnök

v k d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 30)

óvakodik

t n t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 30)

tüntet

t n t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 30)

tanítónő

t n z


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 31)

eutanázia, utánoz, tanúz, Tunézia

l b r d


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 31)

alabárd

f t ny r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 31)

fatányéros

f t d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Július 31)

fűtődióda 

k cs k / nem kecske, kicsike


----------



## oolong (2014 Július 31)

kaucsuk, kacska, Köcsk

r cs r


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 31)

árucsere, ércsere

m t v m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 31)

motívum
t n d r k


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 31)

tündérek, tündérkő, tundrák, tenderek

h d l m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 31)

hiedelem// tündèrek
v l s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 31)

valóság

cs d v r s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 31)

csodavàràs?
k b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Július 31)

igen

kabala, kábul, kebel, kiabál


----------



## folzsike (2014 Július 31)

kabala ès mi a feladvànyod???


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 1)

jaj, bocsánat, tiszta zizi vagyok

t r p s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 1)

terepes??
nem csak màr kèsõ van

sz b d s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 1)

trópusira gondoltam (amilyen most az idő), de teljesen jó a terepes is

szabadság

g n d t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

gondtalan

l z t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 1)

lazítás
t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

telefon

b c k l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 1)

bicikli

b b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

bibető

t r k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 1)

/+bóbita

térkép

t r v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 1)

útravaló

t sz g


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 1)

ötszög, tószeg, ütőszeg, Tiszaug

t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

teszt, tiszta

m sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 2)

műszer, műszőr

k c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

kocka

b r t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 2)

börtön, breton, bariton, barátné

b l t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 2)

Balaton

t t sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 2)

etetőszék, tetőszék, tetszik

t t t d


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 3)

attitüd

l m n t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

lamentál

l m n l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

eliminál

l f l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

lefelé, lefialó / + laminál

h s g s k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

hűségeskü

h t t s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

hátitáska, hűtőtasak, hűtőtáska

h r m t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

harmat

n t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

intim, anatómia, anatéma

n v t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

invitál

l v t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

elvetél, levétel

k n t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

kontúr, kentaur, kontár, kantár, kántor

k r t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 3)

kreatúra

g r cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 3)

görcs

k s t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 3)

kóstol, kóstál, kóstoló

k r t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 3)

kertel, kártol

k r n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

akarnok, kérnek, akarnak, kérőnek

k p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 4)

kopár, kapor, kapar/ó, képíró, kapóra

k r h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

kórház

v t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 4)

vatelin, vétlen, óvatlan

v l c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

óvóálca ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 4)

lehetne peteérés is, de a másik megoldásra gondoltam, ami egy biológiai elmélet


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 4)

ovuláció / azon gondolkodtam, hogy melyikek azok a nehéz szavak, amelyeket még nem adtál fel. Lassan már nem tudsz válogatni

v r c


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 4)

variáció //+ evolúció

v t r l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

vitorla, vitriol?

b b r h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

babaruha

v t l r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

vételár?
z n t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

zenetár

f z t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

fizetés
d t h l m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

adathalmaz

t l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

tilos, italos, tálas
k b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

kabala, kebel / + utalás

r v sz


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

ravasz // kabala
k m n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 5)

kimonó, kamion, kémnő, kimenő, ökumené

k n n


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 5)

kánaán, kánon, kanna, kenni, 

k f gy t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 5)

okafogyott, kifogyott, kifagyott

t k f d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

tökfödő

t r zs


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 5)

tearózsa, törzs

t m zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 5)

tömzsi

t l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 5)

táltos, utálatos, tolatás, telítés, tiltás, töltés, tűöltés, átlátás, ötletes, átoltás

t l t l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 5)

ötletel, telitàl, ìtèltèl?

v l t l n


----------



## tnikolett (2014 Augusztus 5)

véletlen

t l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

táltos, töltés, utálatos, ötletes

t sz t l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

tisztelet, tisztelt, tesztelt, tésztalét

r p sz d k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

rapszodikus

v z r


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

vízár, vezér

v t l k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

vetélkedő

ny r t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

nyertes

d cs s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

dicsőség

k r d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

kardos, kérdés

f z f p r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

fűzfaparipa

r t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 6)

erőtlen, íratlan, éretlen, uratlan

r f r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 6)

refrén

t m r z k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 6)

ütemérzék

t m t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

automata, temető

t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 6)

átélés, ítélés, utolsó, utalás, tűéles, télies, Toulouse

t r l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 6)

törlés, terelés, tarolás, tárolás

t d s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

tudósít

k r z t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

körzeti, karzat

h l z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

hálózat

n t r n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

internet

f g g s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

függőség

sz r k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

szórakozás

t j k z d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

tájékozódás

t p m d l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 7)

topmodell 

t p z r


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

tépőzár

t p r d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 7)

töpörödés, tipródás

t p l d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

tépelődés

f r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

fórum, farm

f r k s f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

farkasfog

v d l l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 7)

vadállat

d f l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

diafilm

m s j t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 7)

mesejáték

m s b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 7)

misebor

m d k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

imádkozás

m s r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 7)

miserend

m s m n d


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 7)

mesemondó

m s m d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 7)

masamòd?
k l p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

kalapos

k r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

karaoke, akárki, kerek

t z sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

tűzszünet

m g d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

megadás /Magdus/

m z d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

mézédes

f t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

főétel, fotel, fiatal

s f t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

seftel

p r k l b


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

porkoláb

p r v k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

provokál

p l m z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

polemizál/ó

p r m z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

premizál

p r t zs l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

protezsál

p m z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 8)

pemzli

cs t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 8)

ecset, csat, csata

k k s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 8)

kèkesi, kukàs, kakas?
v gy z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

vigyáz

f l l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

félelem, félálom

f l g m


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 9)

flegma

l c z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 9)

álcáz

c l l l z


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 9)

cellulóz

c l f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

celofán

b f z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 9)

befőzés

b b f l z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

bebifláz

z b l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

zaboláz

z b l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 9)

zabla

z g v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

zugivó

t t sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

etetőszék, tetszik

t l sz k


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 9)

tolószék

t l sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

atlasz

t m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

támasz

sz t m


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

asztma

sz k m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

szakma

m sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

Maszat, moszat, emészt

m zs h z


----------



## laara (2014 Augusztus 9)

mázsaház 

m m l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

imamalom

m z l m


----------



## laara (2014 Augusztus 9)

mézalma, mázlim, moziálom 

m z l m n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

muzulmán // +mauzóleum

t z l f


----------



## laara (2014 Augusztus 9)

tüzelőfa //_biztos voltam benne, hogy van még valami_ 

f l r g z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

fluorgáz

f r g z


----------



## laara (2014 Augusztus 9)

féregűző

t t r k t v


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

attraktív

t k r g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

átkerget, tekerget, takargat

z l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

izolál, ízlel, zilál

z v l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 9)

ízvilág

z h l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

zihál

z h n s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 9)

zuhanás

f r s k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

freskó, fruska /faóriások/

f l s k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 9)

flaska /freskó tökéletes /

p t n r


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 9)

pitiáner

h n g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 10)

hangos, hangás, hőingás

h n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

Hanság

n s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 10)

/+ éhínség

ínség, nőiség, unásig

k r c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

korcs

k r d l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 10)

kardal

d d m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

diadém, odaadom

cs t r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

csatorna

d f n n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

idefenn, odafenn

k z r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

közrend, kizárandó

k r r n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

kurrens

v t l n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 10)

òvatlan, vètlen, vatelin?
v r zs


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

varázs

v d l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

vádolás, vedelés

t n r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

tanrend

n r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 10)

önirónia

n s t b l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 10)

instabil

n g b l z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 10)

ingblùz?
t t sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

etetőszék

k ty l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 11)

kutyaól

sz r p n t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

szerpentin

m sz r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 11)

mószerol, mészárol

m sz g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

mészégető

m cs k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

macskakő

v r b


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

véreb, veréb, vérbő

l v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

lavór, elverő, leverő, elváró, lever, livre

k z f j


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

kézfej

k t k k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 11)

aktakukac

cs l f


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 11)

csalfa

b l h


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 11)

bolha, balhé

b l t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

boltív

v d s v


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

védősáv

n p m v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

népművelő

n p l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 12)

napelem

p t ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

patanyom

cs t m z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

csatamező

k l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

kioldó, küldő, kaloda

t p g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

tapogat

t r d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

tördel

f r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

freudi, ferde, fárad, fürdő, füredi, farúd

f b d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

fabódé

b r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

uborka /berek, bürök, abrak, ábrák/

m ly v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

mályva 

b l h


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

bolha?
l s k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

élősködő // igen

b c l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

bacilus
l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

öltés, éltes, oltás, látás, ultis leütés

l d s r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

ledsor? // oltás
p t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

pótlék // esetleg ládasor

k d m n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

ködmön //_„ l d s r”_ –> eladósor; _lyányok_, ha odajutnak

m k d m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

makadám
t l l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 12)

találat

k t v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

kútvíz //+tálalt, túlélte tollait /teaillat/

k d v z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

kedvező? // a teaillat nagyon tetszik, de találatra gondoltam Rituevu
f t n s s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 12)

fitness /fitnesz/

f t l t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 12)

fiatalìtàs
f k t z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

feketézés // folzsike én "találat"-ot írtam. Szerintem pont a teaillat-ra gondoltál és én találat-ot írtam

v r k z s


----------



## Kfagi (2014 Augusztus 13)

vÁrAkOzÁs


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

> folzsike én "találat"-ot írtam. Szerintem pont a teaillat-ra gondoltál és én találat-ot írtam


*rituevu*, a _„t l l t”_ feladványt jól fejtetted meg, amire én „ráfejeltem”: +tálalt, túlélte tollait /teaillat/; erre volt _*folzsike*_ megjegyzése.
*
Kfagi*, a megfejtésed után egy új feladványt is írjál!


----------



## Kfagi (2014 Augusztus 13)

*KÖSZI A FIGYELMEZTETÉST! MÉG KEZDŐ VAGYOK!

íme a feladványom: mgfjts
*


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

megfejtés

m g n r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

magenergia 

v g z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

végzet, végezte

v r t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 13)

vértez

v l t z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 13)

üvöltöző, változó, valutázó // + virtuóz

v t b z


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 14)

vetőbúza

v t n n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

avatóünnep

k k sz d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 14)

kókuszdió

r t n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Augusztus 14)

rutinos

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

papsajt

r v z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Augusztus 14)

árvíz, revízió

s p ny l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 14)

spanyol

b k ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

békanyál

l t m s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 14)

látomás

b h m l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 14)

bohémélet

b z r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 14)

ebzárlat

b r z g l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 14)

birizgál

b r z g t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 14)

borozgat
t v d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 14)

borozgat
tévedés, tévéadás 

b r z n g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 14)

borzong?
k n k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 14)

kánikula //igen, _borzong_

k b k l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 15)

kubikolt??? //màs nem jut eszembe
nklpj


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

Nők Lapja

j s g r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 15)

ùjsàghìr-re gondoltam, denincs ( h )  // most jutott eszembe, talàn jòs guru?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

újságíró

r d l m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 15)

irodalom // no ezt jòl elszùrtam
f t ny r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

fatányér

k z m


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 15)

közmű, kézmű, Kozma 

k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

kelme

d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 15)

Adria, dara, Dóra, dőre, odaír, ideér időre

r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

eredő, riadó, rádió, erdő, ordó, redő, rúd

r n t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 15)

rontás, rántás

h b zs l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 15)

habzsol

h s p k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

haspók

k s p


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 15)

kaspó

t l v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

utalvány, televény 

v z l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 15)

vázlat, vázolt, vizelet

d s sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 15)

adásszünet

sz n t v t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 15)

szántóvető

m n t v


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 16)

mentõöv?
m t f r


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 16)

metafora
t r m sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

természet, termeszt

sz m p l l


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 16)

természet a megoldás
szempilla

cs.ll.g.sz.t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

Yeye001 írta:


> természet a megoldás
> szempilla
> 
> cs.ll.g.sz.t


Mi a gond? Megválaszoltam!

csillagászat a megfejtés, de nem jól írtad a a feladványt: cs l l g sz t

r n d r


----------



## Yeye001 (2014 Augusztus 16)

rendőr

l k m s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 16)

alkimista

l k m r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 16)

alakméret, lékmerítő, lukméret

k k c s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 16)

kukacos

k n c g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 16)

kuncog

k l p t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

kalaptű

k z p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

középút, közepét

k r m l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

karmol, körmöl, káromol, Kreml 

gy f r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

agyafúrt

j s g k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

újságkiadó

j t v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

jótevőd ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

_ajtóvédő_ (pl. csík, díszléc); helyette

k p ny g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

köpönyeg

k t ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

kötény

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

szeder

h g d sz l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

hegedűszóló

s g d p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

segédápoló

m v l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

művelet, művelt

m s l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

másolat

v d j t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

védőjáték /évődjetek/

v r g k cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

virágkocsi // + videojáték

k r n v l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

karnevál

k r t sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 17)

kertész

f l t t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 17)

faültetés

f l l t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 17)

felületes?
f l j r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

feljárás, faljárás

k r l b l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 18)

körülbelül

k r l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

körlevél

d v d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 18)

dévédé, DVD, dúvad, üdvöd, odvad

d s d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

idősödő

k r h


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 18)

korhű

k r v


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 18)

kiróva körív, kiírva kirívó kurva 

k v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

kavar, kever, kiver, kövér, keverő, kivár

r n k f


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 18)

rönkfa, írnokfiú

p l l n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 18)

pellengér

k l d


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 18)

kóladió, kaloda / ékelődő, ökölődő/

k k d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 19)

kiakadás, kókadás

k t n t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 19)

kitüntetés

r k ly k


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 19)

ereklyék

k r ly d m b


----------



## beebeus (2014 Augusztus 19)

királydomb

h v r g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 19)

hòviràg


f k t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 20)

féktelen

f k d v z


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 20)

fakadóvíz

m l v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 20)

emelvény

t t k l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 20)

titkolás

t z n g


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 20)

utózönge

t l n g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 20)

tolongás

l n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 20)

tolongás
lendület

t z n g


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 20)

utózönge, átzeng

t m l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 21)

a szavak eredetével foglalkozó tudomány


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

etimológia

t d s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

tudós, tudás

f t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

futómű

t gy r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

átgyúr

p r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

perel, porol, párol, pöröl, perli / + autógyár

t r k ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

törékeny / parola lett volna 

s r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

serény // igen, több megfejtés is lehetett

k r n


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 21)

korona

b v h ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 21)

búvóhely

n g d ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

engedély

t s t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

testes

f l t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

falatozó 

m r g z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 21)

mérgező

v r g z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 21)

virágzó

z m s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 21)

izmos 

j g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 21)

jógás. jogos, jeges

j n l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

ajánlat

k h v s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 22)

kihívás

m n d n n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

mindennap

t r k s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 22)

torkos, törökös

b z g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

buzgó, buzog

t k r d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 22)

tekeredik

b l g s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 22)

biológus /beleégés, belógás/

b c g s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 22)

bicegés

b c p sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

bicepsz

b r m n k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

bérmunka

b r z d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 23)

barázda

cs l k v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

cselekvés

d sz p r n


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

díszpárna

d sz p n ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

díszpinty

p n r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

panoráma

gy r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

gyurma

gy gy t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

gyógytea gyógyít // +agyrém

t s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

test, utasít

k r l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 23)

kérelem, kúrálom, kerülöm

n gy t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

nagyító /Nagyit, négyet, nagyot, nőügyet/

n r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

energia

r f l ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 23)

erőfölény

r t s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

értesül

v d j t k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 23)

védőjáték

p r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 23)

parányi // + videójáték

l ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 23)

lény, lány, alany, éleny

k n d l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 23)

kandalló

k n d d l


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 24)

kandidál

k l l n ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 24)

kallantyú

s v t g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 24)

sivatag
g r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

gerenda

s r h s


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 25)

sörhas

sz n z c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

szenzáció

d m b r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Augusztus 25)

dombormű

z k n


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 25)

zokni

v l t c p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Augusztus 25)

váltócipő
s t p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

sütőpor

z n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 25)

üzenet, zenit

z g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

izgat

k m p k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 25)

kompakt

m t v m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 25)

motívum 

p r b b b


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 25)

pròbababa
m n k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

manöken

h l d f ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 26)

holdfény

k ty g t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

kutyaugatás

t n d j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

tandíj

k p v s l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

képviselő

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

denevér

h l z t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 26)

hálózat

b l p j gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

belépőjegy

h l l v gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 26)

halálvágy

h l v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 26)

hálóvető

g z l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 26)

güzül, gazol

g z r v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

gázóravita ?


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 29)

_gázárvita_ /pl. Ukrajna - Oroszország/

f sz b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

faszobor

r n k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 29)

ironikus

k n r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 29)

ikonírás ?

sz v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 29)

szívás, szívós, szövés, szíves, szuvas // +kanáris

sz r v s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 29)

szarvas, szerves

k b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

kabala, kebel, kábul, köböl

t n c k r


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 30)

tánckar, tánckör

j n d k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

ajándékóra 

j r l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 30)

járulék

z r l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

ezrelék, izraeliek 

v d r z


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 30)

vadorzó

sz k t r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

szaktárca

sz k r c


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 30)

szekerce

n d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

nádszék

v d r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 30)

vádirat, védőirat

v j r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 30)

évjárat

cs l f n t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 30)

csalafinta

p r z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

parazita

p r k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Augusztus 31)

perkál, pörköl, parkol/ó

j r k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Augusztus 31)

járkál, járókelő

j g sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Augusztus 31)

jogász

l m s s g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

álmosság

f g r v s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 31)

fogorvos

t r s t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Augusztus 31)

turista

p r zs


----------



## folzsike (2014 Augusztus 31)

paràzs, pàrizsi
f l m k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

filmek

f l l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

félelem

k ny r


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 1)

kanyar,kanyaró,kinyír,kenyér
k t t


----------



## lénártné pogány piroska (2014 Szeptember 1)

kötőtű

f l v n h d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

felvonóhíd

t n v ny t


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 1)

tanévnyitó
d t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

diótörő

p r b


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 1)

próba
p r b k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

próbakő

k l p t r t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

kalaptartó

b k s s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

bukósisak

l t g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 1)

látogat/ó, öltöget/ő

k l t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

kültag

r l v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 1)

erőleves, ráolvas, rálövés, úrlovas

m l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

emelővas

v s k r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

vaskor 

p t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

patika

h l z t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

hálózat

k l t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

kalitka

sz m v r


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 1)

szamovár
p r b l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

parabola

t k r k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 1)

tükörkép

s s sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 1)

sasszem

l d s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 1)

előadás, áldás, oldás

t n v


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 1)

tanèv
s k l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 1)

iskolás

sz n l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

szánalom

v r g gy s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 1)

viràgàgyàs
t n t v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 1)

tanítvány

sz p r z k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 2)

szépérzék

v r s l v s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

versolvasó

k l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

kellemes

k v f z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 2)

kávéfőző

t r f r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 2)

terefere, tréfára, trafóra

r f r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

refrén

s m t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 2)

ismétlés

s m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

simlis

sz k l


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 2)

iszkol, szűköl, székel, szekál, szikla

sz r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 2)

szerel, szorul

sz l sz m


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 2)

szőlőszem

b n k f k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 2)

bankfiòk
h t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

hitelek, hatolok

t r k s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

torkos, törökös

b r k s t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

borkóstoló

l p t k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

lopótök

k l p t r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 3)

kalaptartó, kalaptorta 



k p l ty


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

kopoltyú

h v r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 3)

hóvirág

h v r k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

haverkodó

b r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 3)

barát, baráti, berét, borító, 

b z t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

bíztat

b r g t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 3)

borogat?
t l l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

túlélők, tollak, találka // igen, borogat

t l t l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 3)

töltelék /atlétaalak/

t h t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

áthatol, úthitel 

s ly f r d


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 3)

súlyfürdő

s t f r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

stafírozó 

h z s t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 3)

házasítás, háziasítás

h l s t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 3)

halsütés 

p r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

perlit, porolt

p r k l b


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 3)

porkoláb

k n cs l s g


----------



## eranyanyus66 (2014 Szeptember 3)

kancsalság
g p r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 3)

gépírás

k l c


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 4)

kőlóca // biztos nem ez az igazi, de más nem jut az eszembe

t r k v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

törekvés // koalíció

k c k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 4)

/nna, ez nem jutott eszembe

kocka, kuckó, akciók, aukciók

m gy j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

műgyűjtő

k z t r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 4)

közterület

l s t v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

listavezető

r p r t r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

repertoár 

t n c r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

táncrend / + riporter

k r n g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 4)

korong, keringő, kerengő, karing

k p l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

képlet

z g v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

zugevő, zugivó 

t m p n t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

támpont

v r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 4)

verte, várta, verető, várt, várat

v z t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 4)

evezõt, vàzat, vizit
r g g l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 4)

reggel

v s r n p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

vasárnap

t l j t r n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

talajtorna

t r f


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 5)

trófea, tréfa

t v d s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

tévedés / tarifa 

t v l g r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 5)

távolugrás

t v ly g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

tévelygés

t v l g r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 5)

távolugrás

g r s s k d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 5)

garasoskodó
n t r n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 5)

internet, intranet

n t r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

nátron, neutron

d v t b b


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 5)

divatbáb, divatbaba // +neutrínó 

b v t l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 5)

bevétel

k d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

akadás, kiadás, kiadós, ködös, kádas

v n d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 5)

vándor

t v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 5)

átvető, útvita

k r z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 6)

ekrazit, kőerezet, karzat, körzet

k z r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 6)

kézirat, kizárat, közirat

p r ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 6)

pöröly

p r j


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 6)

paraj, paréj,

s p r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

spárga

d g cs cs


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 7)

dugócsúcs 

cs v p cs cs


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 7)

csevapcsicsa

cs cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

csacsacsa ?

r z n


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 7)

//igen, vagy csüccs - én ezt a kettőt tudom erre a betűkombinációra

érezni, rezon, árzóna, Arizóna

r t m s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

ritmus

k r t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

kártol, kertel, kürtöl

k r z


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 7)

körző, kiráz

s r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

sorolás

k r t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

kerítés

k r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 7)

karolás, kárálás

h r m t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 7)

harmat

cs r m ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 7)

csermely

k r t j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

kertajtó

r z d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

rezeda

sz r cs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

szerecsen

f r g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

féreg

sz n v k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

színvak

sz n l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 8)

szánalom

m l b s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

mélabús

t r l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 8)

türelem

t k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 8)

tákolom

p c


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 8)

opció, pióca, apuci, piac, apáca, paca, peca, puca, paci, pici, poci//+autóklíma

s t l l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 9)

stallum, istálló(i)m

p k h l


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 9)

pókháló
p k n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

pikáns

p ly v


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 9)

pelyva, polyva, pályaív

p t k v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 9)

pótkávé

d v z l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 9)

üdvözlés, üdvözülés

z v r b j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

zavarbaejtő 

d t m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

dátum

g r d r b


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 10)

gardrób

g r d d m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

gardedám 

g b n k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

gabonakör

t r k ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 10)

törköly

t r k l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 10)

törköly
turkáló, torkol, 

v l sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

választ, válaszút

k n d r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 10)

kandúr, kender

k d r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 10)

kadarka

k d f ty l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 10)

ködfátyol

b n l t s g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

bénultság 

p sz t r n k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 11)

paszternák, Paszternak (Borisz Leonyidovics)

p sz t r n g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

pisztráng

b n t k f


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 11)

bontókefe

gy gy r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

gyógyír

d l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 11)

dallam

h n g l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 11)

hangulat

d l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 11)

dalol

k r s m


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 11)

kórisme, kórusmű

sz l m p r b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 11)

szólampróba

gy k r l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 11)

gyakorlás

b n k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 11)

bankolás

k s t l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 11)

kóstolàs
h v d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 11)

heveder

h g d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

hógödör

h v t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

hivatás

r m k m


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 12)

remekmű
k sz t f


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

akasztófa

sz l n c


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 12)

szelence, szólánc

h m z f n l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

hímzőfonal 

v r k l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 12)

verkli

l j s t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

olajsütő 

r d t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

radiátor

k k r k l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 12)

kékréklis -- _erre legalább van példa az irodalomban, Gárdonyinál, mást nem tudtam kiötleni
_
k k s r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

kikesereg // kukorékolás

k r z


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

korzó, körző, karózó, köröző, kiérző, kúrázó

k v z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

kávézó

m s g p


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 12)

/+ okkersárga - egyébként éreztem, hogy teljesen tévúton járok a kékréklissel 

mosógép 

f g s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

huncili írta:


> /+ okkersárga - egyébként éreztem, hogy teljesen tévúton járok a kékréklissel
> 
> mosógép
> 
> f g s k r k


Szerintem pedig teljesen jó volt a megfejtés. A betűk stimmeltek, értelmes volt a szó. Az hogy én másra gondoltam, az nem jelent semmit.

fogaskerék

k r m n t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 12)

körmenet, káróminta

v z r f n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

vezérfonal

g l sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

giliszta

g l g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

golgota, Golgota

g m b s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

gombostű

g t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

oolong: gittes
Kuriga: körhinta

f r r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

forrás

f r d t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

fáradt 

h n t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 12)

hántol, hantol

h n g l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 12)

hangol
n k l g t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

énekelget/ő

ny l g t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

nyalogat

f l v n


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 12)

felvonó

k l v n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 12)

kelvin? Kàlvin?
b b l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 12)

bábel

l v t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

lövőtér

b t r


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 13)

batár, betűr, betérő, bátor, betörő

f r m r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

farmerek 

sz b r c k


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 13)

őszibarack

sz l c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

szólecke 

sz l r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 13)

szélerőmű, szolárium //+úszólecke

d l r m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 13)

delírium 

z n b n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 13)

zenebona

p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 14)

apró, eper, ipar, per, pár, pír, por, püré, pára, opera

k r sz t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

keresztvíz

k r g t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

kéreget, kerget

z v r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 14)

zavar, závár

n z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 14)

ónoz, néz, néző

p k r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

pokróc

p t k sz g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 14)

patkószög

z n v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 14)

özönvíz

n v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

nevező, nevez

ny v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 14)

enyvez // +invázió

t n v z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 14)

tanévzáró

g r k t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 14)

ugrókötél

t r k t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 15)

traktus

t r k l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

tarkólövés

t r k v s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

törekvés

sz b d l m


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 15)

szabadalom
sz b n s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 15)

szobainas

v d r h


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 15)

védőruha

n p r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

napirend

b n d


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 15)

bunda,bendő
k n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

kendő

v r k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 15)

verekedő

v r k z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 15)

várakozó?
b t n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

botanika

v r g z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 15)

vérgőzös virágzás

v g z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

üvegezés

t r k v s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 15)

törekvés

l r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 15)

előörs

r k t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 15)

örökíteni, ríkatni, rákötni // +aláírás

f k t n


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 15)

főkatona, feketén

v k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

vakító

t l p z t


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 16)

talpazat
r h f g s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 16)

ruhafogas

z b r cs k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

zebracsíkos

g m b k t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 16)

gombkötő

k l m j k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

kalamajka

k l t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 16)

kultúra, kilátóra, kőlétra

l n l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 16)

linóleum

m ny g


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 16)

műanyag

m s ny g


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 17)

mosóanyag
ny g s k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

nyűgösködő

f n t l g t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 17)

fontolgat

v sz sz l p s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 17)

visszalépés /visszalopás/

v l p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 17)

válóper

h l t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

holtig

d d r l


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 17)

diódaráló 

j f l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 17)

éjfél

s g l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 17)

sugallat

l t m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 17)

látomás

d v v


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 17)

adóvevő

d v j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

dévaj

f d l z t


----------



## stemari (2014 Szeptember 18)

fedélzet
m m r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

mámoros

k ty g l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 18)

kutyagol

t m p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

tempó

t r m r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 18)

teremőr

m g l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 18)

megaláz

g l p p


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 18)

galopp // +megelőz

g l p n


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 19)

gulipán

g r g


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 19)

grog, Guriga, görgő, igerag, ógörög, georgiai

g z g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 19)

gázégő, gőzág

g z k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 19)

gézkötés

g z k t r s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 19)

gázkitörés

p l l n t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 19)

pillanat
r m l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 19)

rámol, rumli

p r l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 19)

pöröl, pirul, pàrol
t l l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

telelek, tollak, találok, túlélők

r m gy j t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 20)

éremgyűjtő, érmegyűjtő, áramgyűjtő

r m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

armada, iramodó

k z t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 20)

köztér

k r z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 20)

Krőzus, akarózás, kiérzés, krízis, korizás, karózás, körözés, kurzus, kúrázás

p r z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

parázás, porózus, perzsa, parázs

m ny g


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 20)

műanyag

m t r s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 20)

amatőrség

m r z k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 20)

morzekód

t sz t g t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 21)

tisztogatàs
k p s k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

képeskönyv

m s k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 21)

mesekönyv

t v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

távolság

t l g s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 21)

átlagos, utólagos

r gy g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 21)

ragyog/ó

gy l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

gyalogos

z b r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 21)

zebra

f c n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

fecni

c d l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 21)

+fácán

cédula

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

barlang

b n b n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 21)

bűnbánat
s m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 21)

sombor, sima bőr

f gy k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 21)

+ősember

fogyókúra, fagykár, főgyökér
s r ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 21)

sirály

s r d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 21)

őserdő

r m z r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 21)

_„r m z r ”_ –> ramazúri
_„ r k t ”_–> rakéta, rakat, ríkat, ráköt, Úrkút, ároktő, érkötő, örökít

r k t n c


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 22)

reaktancia

_az alábbi beszélgetés, töprengés alatt eszembe jutott még egy lehetséges szó:_
rókatánc

t m n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

átmenet // nem akarom elhinni, hogy oolong ilyen szót adott fel - mert ez már túlzás lenne, de én sem tudok jobb megfejtést

t t s t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 22)

/azóta jutott még eszembe, esetleg *rókatánc*??

úttest

t h n g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

úthenger // az mindjárt más - azért nem akartam elhinni az előzőt, mert idegen szó és azt nem mindenki, illetve kevesen ismerik

r z g ny r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 22)

rezgőnyár

sz m v g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

szemüveg

v r k d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 22)

verekedés

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

padlizsán

p d l f t s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 22)

padlófűtés?
h k cs r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 22)

hőkicserélő // igen

v z g z


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 22)

vízgőz, vízgáz

v g z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

üvegező, végző

v z l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 23)

vázlat, vizelet

l v z t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 23)

levezetõ, elvezetõ, alvàzat
b b h z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 23)

+élvezet

babaház

n r m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

normális

r n d k v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 23)

rendkívül, rendkívüli

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

szeder

m l n


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 23)

málna, emelne, omlana
j gy z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

jegyzék

g v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 23)

igavonó

v n l z


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

vaníliaízű, vonalzó, vonalazó

v n k p z


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

óvónőképző 

g s t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

egoista, gesta, ágostai

g s k r


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

égéskár 

k l v v


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

ökölvívó // +igásökör

k z t v


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

köztévé

g z k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

egzakt

f g z k d


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

fogózkodó

f r m r k


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

afroamerikai farmerek

f k m r


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

fakamra, fékmérő

v n g l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

evangélium //+ (must)_fokmérő_

l n g l m


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

lángelme //éreztem, hogy még finomításra szorul a "_fékmérő_"-m 

l s p r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

élsport, leseperte, elsöpörte, lósport

l t p r t


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 23)

letiporta, lótepertő , oltóport 

t l p r t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

teleportál // na'on jó; +ultiparti

h z p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

házipar, háziipar

k p z l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 23)

képzelt, képzelet

m z t l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

mezítláb

n gy n s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 23)

ingyenes

t r d p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 23)

térdepel, térdeplő

k r n t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 23)

karantén

k r n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

kiránt

v z l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 24)

víziló 

d r g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

dereglye

g z g p


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 24)

gőzgép

r g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

árgép

r n d r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 24)

rendőr // +öregapó

b r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

bőrönd

t t s k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 24)

útitáska

g r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

egérút

t b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 24)

Tibor, tábor

r n s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 24)

rónaság

d d sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

dudaszó

sz l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 24)

szólam

h r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

harsog

d r r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 24)

durrog, dürrög

sz r ny s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 24)

szárnyas

r t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 24)

ártér, retúr, erőtér

p l z s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 24)

plázs

t m t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 24)

automatika, tematika

m m l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 25)

mameluk, műemlék

p m sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

pimasz

k m sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

kamasz, komisz

b ny l l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

bonyolult

l t h t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

látható, leteheti

l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 25)

látás, oltás, öltés, elütés, leütés, éltes

m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

mellkas

m h k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 25)

méhkas

b t r ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

botrány

m s k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

mesekönyv

k r l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

kérelem

n g d l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

engedelmes

t v r zs


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 25)

tavirózsa

t v r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

átverés, távírós

g r d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 25)

gördeszka

h g ly


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

hógolyó

h d p l l r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 25)

hídpillér

h d p r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 25)

hadiipar

h d p r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

hódprém

l k l


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 26)

lakol,lékel
k l n d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

kaland

p r f r z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

parafrázis // + a saját feladványom : előkelő

h n g v l l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

hangvilla

l k j s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

lakájos 

l k t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 26)

lakott, lökött, laktató, lüktető

m l g s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

melegség

t v d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 26)

tévedés
t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

tigris

t r m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 26)

terembura 

ny r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

nyert, nyárutó // + terembér

t r m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 26)

termes, termés, tormás

k ny l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 26)

kényelem

b z t n s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 26)

biztonsàg


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

Feladvány?


folzsike írta:


> biztonsàg


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 27)

v z l l s //folzsike helyett


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

vízállás

v z k l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 27)

vezekelés, vezeklés

sz k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

iszkolás, sziklás, székelés, szűkölés

k z l t


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 27)

közélet, kézelőt, kazlat, közelít

m n r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 27)

minaret

b l k n l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 27)

balkonláda

m s k t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 27)

muskátli

k r d g n


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 27)

kardigán

k r d r z


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 27)

kiradírozó

cs r t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

csörtet

cs cs r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

csücsörít 

cs n d l t


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

csendélet

l l n r v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

ellenérv

v t m s r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

vitaműsor

r l k


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

rolók, relék, űrlakó, őrlőkő

h j d n


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

hajadon, hajdina


v j d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

vajúdás

v j z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

vajazás

l j z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

olajozás

f l z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

fóliázás, falazás, felázás, felezés, filézés, fölözés, faluzás

_ia_í_i_


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

dialízis // d l z s 

zs b k s


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

zsebkés

h b k s


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

habókos

h b k r ty


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

hibakártya

h b r


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

éhbér, habár, hűbér 

p r m t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

paraméter

d r m t r g


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

dramaturgia 

p l d b sz d


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 28)

példabeszéd

p l d d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

példaadó

k t k s


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

kaotikus 

n t r k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 28)

intrika

k v r m


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 28)

akvárium, keverem, kávé-rum 

l k t r sz


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 28)

alkatrész

gy p t g l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 28)

gyeptégla

n l t r j z


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 28)

önéletrajz

m n k h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

munkahely

m n k d l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 28)

munkadal

p r p l l r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 28)

propeller

z b sz l m


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 28)

zabszalma
v r k p


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Szeptember 28)

várkapu, vérkép

r h j


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 28)

ruhàja, röhej
n v t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

nevetés

t r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Szeptember 29)

tárlat, térlátó, törlőt, tarolt, törölt, terület

p ly d v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

pályaudvar

v r k z s


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

várakozás

k s j t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

kisajátít

v t l r


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

vételár

p c t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

pecatúra

p c l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

/+piactér

pacal, pácol, páclé, pucol

p l c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

palack

k r z t t


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

körözött

f n m s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

finomság

h z l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

hizlaló  / mi nem? 

b l cs s s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

bölcsesség // a víz - talán

f k h gy m


----------



## laara (2014 Szeptember 29)

fokhagyma

d n m k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

dinamika

k p f


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 29)

kapufa?
k p r t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 29)

kopóréteg // igen, kapufa

f l v d


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 29)

falvédő

sz t c


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 29)

szituáció

f t c


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 30)

főutca

h r p


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 30)

harap, hárpia

p r p


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 30)

paripa, prepa

r l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

őrületes, rálátás, realitás

v h r l m p


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 30)

viharlámpa

t z sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

tűzszünet 

k n g r n t


----------



## oolong (2014 Szeptember 30)

aknagránát

h n g t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Szeptember 30)

hangtan

v t r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 30)

vitriol

p p r p n z


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 30)

papìrpènz
t l l k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 30)

találka

p k r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Szeptember 30)

pòker?
j t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Szeptember 30)

teljesen jó a póker, nekem a pékáru jutott eszembe

játék

j t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 1)

juttat

g v n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 1)

igavonó

h g d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 1)

hegedű

cs n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 1)

csendélet

m v sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 1)

művészet

l p l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 1)

lapulevél

p k l p t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 1)

péklapát

r b k


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 2)

arabok, rabok, Rebeka
k m k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

komikus

v z l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

vázolt

k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

koncert

h g d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 2)

hegedű

p r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

persely

v ly g h z


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 2)

vályogház

t r b n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 2)

tribün 

t r ny m g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

toronymagas

t r k v


----------



## laara (2014 Október 2)

törekvő, térköve, tarkóvá, átrakva, Túrkeve, torokív (bár lehet, hogy csak garatív van)

n h l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

inhalál 

t g r s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 2)

tigris

h s d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 2)

hasadék

h z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 2)

huzat, hazaút, hozta

h g t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 2)

higìt, higìtò?
k z j l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

kézjelet 

f s t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

festő

l j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

lejt, elejt

k r g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

kéreg / lejtő

sz gy n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

szégyen

r g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

origó, ráég, öreg, üreg

j n l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

ajánlat 

r d m r n d


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

érdemrend

z l t k t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

üzletkötő

z l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

üzlet, zelóta, ízelt, ízelítő, őzélet

t s l t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

teás alátét, tusoltat/ó

t s l l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

ütésállót, utasellátó //+ötöslottó

k m l s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

kiemelés, kímélés //+ utasellátó

c m l s t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

címlista //beugrott az_ is
_
p sz p p r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 3)

pauszpapír

h z sz m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

pauszpapír
házszám

sz p p r t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

szupport 

d g n z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

diagnózis //+ iszappart

k n zs r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

kenőzsír

k n f s t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

ikonfestő

b v t k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

beavatkozás

t r l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

türelem

f r r f j


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

forrófejű 

t g l t s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

téglatest

r m b sz


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 3)

rombusz

t r g n


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

trigon

k l p c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 3)

kelepce

k r k t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 3)

karkötő, kerekét

t l t d


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 3)

ötletadó ítéletidő, telítődő, töltődő

t t t d


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 3)

attitüd

k r t ny l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 4)

körtenyelet //_tegnap óta várom, hogy valaki megfejtse, nekem ez a max. megoldásom 
_
t r m b t
_
_


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

trombita // pontosan így voltam vele én is, harcoltam, harcoltam .... de nem jutottam semmire

h b h t r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 4)

hibahatár 

b sz r d m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 4)

/bocs, karótnyelt (mint merev, szertartásos) volt, amire gondoltam.... én meg azt hittem, csak kicsit pihentetjük ezt a játékot

abszurdum

f l r r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

félreértés // meg nem tudom mondani, hányszor visszajöttem és törtem a fejem, de nem baj, játék

f l r t l s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 4)

flörtölés 

n gy l l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

nagylilik

d r m d r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 4)

dromedár /+nagylelkű 

l m zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 4)

elemzés ?/ + darumadár

l m p b r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 4)

lámpabura /vagy _elemózsia_

n d l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 5)

indulás

h n g z v r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 5)

hangzavar 

k r t v


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 5)

kartáv, kreatív

b n s m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

bánásmód

l g ny b cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 5)

legénybúcsú

k l b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

kolbász

k z l t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 5)

közelítés

m t m t k


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 5)

matematika

h t t t l


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 5)

hittétel

r z l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

érzelem

z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 5)

izgalom

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 5)

honvágy

h n v d l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 5)

honvédelem

b cs l t r n d


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 5)

becsületrend
r m sz t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 6)

rémisztés 

s k l d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

sokoldalú 

m n t n


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 6)

menten, mintán, monoton

t m p l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

templom

m d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 6)

imádkozás

f ly m d r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

folyómeder

k v cs b ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 6)

kavicsbánya

g ly f sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

gólyafészek

k l t k


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 6)

kalitka

p p g j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 6)

papagáj

f l m n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

flamingó

v z p r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 6)

vízpart

h m k v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

homokvár

n p z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

napozás

n g z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

ingázás

g t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

ugatás, ügetés, égetés

g r l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 6)

ugrálás, gurulás

g r b n c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

garabonciás

v g z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

végzés, üvegezés

d r b n cs


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 6)

durbincs

f z l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 6)

főzelék

k r l b


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 6)

karalábé

g r g d nny


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

görögdinnye

f l d m r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 6)

földmérő

ny m t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

nyomtat

g g cs


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 6)

gégecső

k k k k f


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

kakukkfű

c k k n


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 6)

cukkini

h l p t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 6)

halpite 

l l m sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

élelmiszer

m sz t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

moszatok, misztika

k z m sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

kozmosz

k sz m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 6)

koszmó, kőszem, akószám(ra) 

p l p sz


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

epilepszia

p l p t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

pulpitus

m l v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

emelvény

p l p k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

polipkar

p l t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

palatető, paletta, ápoltat, platt 

f l t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

féltető

f l m z m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

falumúzeum //+ fialtat

f l m m z m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 6)

filmmúzeum

cs r n k v z


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 6)

csarnokvíz

t z k n


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 6)

tűzakna

r s t ly s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

rostélyos

s r g l z


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

sárgaláz

k z n s g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

közönséges

l p r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 7)

lôpor// alpàri
l g n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

legenda

t r k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 7)

torok/török

s r g ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

sürgöny

n t t t v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

öntöttvas

v z t l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 7)

vezetőülés

d l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

dallam

h n g r k n


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 7)

hangorkán

p n c h d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

pincehideg

l n g s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 7)

lángos

t b sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

autóbusz

n d g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

indigó

f l l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 7)

faellátás, felületes, felöltős, feleletes

r l l t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

óraállítás

v t l k d


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 7)

vetélkedő

h b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

habár, habaró, hébér, háború

l b n c


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 7)

lobonc, labanc

l g n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

elegancia

t r b l n c


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

turbulencia

b k p z l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 7)

beképzelt

s k d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 7)

sokadalom

h d l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

hídelem

p l k ty


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 7)

pulikutya?
j l m z


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 7)

jelmez

h j cs v r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 7)

hajócsavar

r sz ny s


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 7)

erszényes

t k s ly


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 7)

tőkesúly

f cs k f sz k


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 7)

fecskefészek

k k k k f k


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 7)

kakukkfióka

sz r n cs s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 7)

szerencsés

l p r j z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

alaprajz

g l r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

glória

d f l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

diafilm // + galéria

g z s g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

gazság

v d k cs


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

igazság
vadkacsa

k_nt_r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

k n t r --> kántor, kontár, kontúr, kentaur

m s d p r c


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

másodperc

sz l sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

szőlőszem

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

vedlik, védelek, vádlók, vádolok

p n z t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

pénztár / + vádalku

v r g b t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

vargabetű

r c p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

recept

p r c d n s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

precedens

k s m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

kismacska

m s g p


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

mosógép

t j b r zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

tejberizs

r n g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

ringat, rángat, renget, renegát

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

menyasszony

r d g z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

menyasszony

v r s k p


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 8)

/álljon meg a menet, két menyasszony van

ördögűzés

városkép

l ny sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

elenyésző / nem vettem észre, hogy egyszerre érkeztünk zsoltOv-vel.

v n d g gy


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 8)

/semmi baj, poénos volt

vendégágy

l k l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

alkalom

p d n g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 8)

puding

d s sz j


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

édesszájú

g r g d ny ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 8)

görögdinnye

l m d z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

álmodozás

l k d z s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

alkudozás /.... nem igazán lennék menyasszonynak való 

n sz j sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

nászéjszaka // bezzeg a nászéjszaka tetszene!

t r s v n l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

társvonal // hát persze!  

v l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

vélemény

v c c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

vicces

k d v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

kedves

k p s l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

képeslap

k l p s n s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

kalapsínes

v r g r s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

virágárus, virágórás

t r sz


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

terasz

t s r j z


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 8)

tusrajz

m n t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

menetrend

g n d z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 8)

zsolt0v írta:


> kalapsínes
> 
> v r g r s


Na, na! *"kalaposinas"*


----------



## laara (2014 Október 8)

gondozás, gondűzés 

m d t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 8)

meditál

d t l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 8)

datál

d h ny z s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 8)

dohányzás, dohányozás //+auditál

h gy


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

hegy, hagyó

f r cs k


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 8)

fricska

f g cs k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 8)

fogócska

b v n d r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

bevándorol

m d r t t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 9)

madáretető

v sz sz h n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

visszhang

k r l m


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 9)

kérelem

l v t c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

levitáció

g r t l c


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

gratuláció

g l sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 9)

giliszta

b l k m s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

ablakmosó

k sz r b l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

ékszerbolt

t n k ly b z


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

tönkölybúza

d r m l sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 9)

durumliszt

f n k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 9)

főnök, fenék, fonák, fánk

h t t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

háttartó

h z t t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

háztető

p s k t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 9)

piskótás, puskatus

f gy n gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

fagyöngy

b t g s g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

betegség

g s z s g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

egészséges

p n r m


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

panoráma

k t k m b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

katakomba

k z m t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

kazamata

m n h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

menhely

l d f


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 9)

ládafia

n d sz v t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 9)

nádszövet

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

parfüm

l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 9)

illat, lelet, elolt, leélt...

l v b r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 9)

elvbarát

r t k l l


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 9)

értékálló, artikulál

r d k l


----------



## laara (2014 Október 9)

ridikül 

l v z sz m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 9)

alvázszám

l t z sz k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 10)

öltözőszék 

b r d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 10)

ébredés, bordós, bordás, bárdos

f j d l m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 10)

fájdalom

r ny r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

aranyérc

p r d


----------



## laara (2014 Október 10)

préda, prűd, Parád

g g ly s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

aggályos

sz v sz r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 10)

szívszorító

v sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

veszít, vesztő 

r sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 10)

riaszt, ereszt, áraszt, oroszt ráuszít

r m t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 10)

remete

s j t t l


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 10)

sajttál

d j t t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 10)

díjtétel

t r c p


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 11)

túracipő

f l s l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

feleselés, felsülés

sz l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 11)

szőlőág, iszalag, szalag, szolga

sz p g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 11)

szipog, szepeg

m t g t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 11)

mutogat/ó

l p r d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

leopárd

b r l k


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 11)

béralku

g r l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

gerlék, ugrálók, egérlak, egérluk

k v t h t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 11)

követhető, kivethető

d r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

drága, drog

v n d g


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 11)

vendég

gy l g


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 11)

gyalog őgyeleg

n l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 11)

analóg

cs l g t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 11)

csalogat

sz k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 12)

szekér

v r k z s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 12)

várakozás 

v j r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 12)

évjárat

f l v d


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 14)

félvad, fülvédő

v d ny t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 14)

évadnyitó

v l sz t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 14)

választás

b r l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

bérlet

k p v s l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 14)

képviselő

sz g m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 14)

szigma

b g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

bigámia

t r v z


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 14)

tervező //úszógumi

f l l g v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

fellegvár

t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 14)

tar, tár, tér, tor, tör, tőr, túr, tűr, táró, térő, túró, tűrő, Teri, teória, éter, átér, ütőér

v t ly t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

vetélytárs

g z n g s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

égzengés

v l l m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 14)

villámlás

f l h r t g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 14)

felhőréteg

s l m p


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 14)

sólámpa

r k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

rokka

r k n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 15)

rokon / rokokó

s h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

Kuriga írta:


> rokon / rokokó


Feladvány ?


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

sóhaj

h l l d k


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 15)

hulladék

l l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

leolvas, leolvasó

v z l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 15)

vázlat

h ny l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

henyél

sz r sz m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 15)

szerszám

sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

szirom

v r g v z


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 15)

virágváza

v z g ny s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

vízigényes

sz r z


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 15)

szerző, száraz, szerez, szőröz/ő, [email protected]/ó

v r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 15)

verzió

v l t z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 15)

változat

b l t z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

boltozat

k r m f l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 16)

koromfolt

t k z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

tékozló

t p z r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

tépőzár

t cs k l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

étcsokoládé

t cs k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

tacskó

k p k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

képkeret / + tücsök

k p t f


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

kaptafa

t sz t t t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

tisztítótűz

t z l t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

tűzoltó

r k n gy l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

arkangyal

t n d r


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 16)

tündér, tender

k t z k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

kötözködő

k r t r t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

kartartás

l b l g t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

láblógatás

h ny l s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

láblógatás // henyélés
t r n


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

torna

d b s t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

dobostorta

d b v r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

dobostorta// dobverő
z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

zenekar

h g d


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 16)

hegedű

n gy d b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

nagydob

c n t ny r


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

cintányér
j t k b l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

játékbolt

t m t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 16)

temető, tömítő, automata

n t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 16)

intim, anatómia, anatéma

n g r l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

ingerült
m r c s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 16)

morcos

m g r l


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 16)

emigráló, megőrül, megörül, megürül, magárról

d m ny


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 16)

adomány, Demény

r m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 16)

iromány, remény, ormány, örmény

f r cs s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 16)

furcsasàg
l v s s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

olvasás

p h n s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 17)

pihenés

k ny sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

kényszer

m n t d r b


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 17)

mintadarab

k s v r s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 17)

kisváros

k k s k d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 17)

kiokoskodó, kakaskodó

h l l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

hullám, hallom

t r p t r gy


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 17)

tereptárgy

t r c k f


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 17)

tarackfű

gy m sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

gyömöszöl

gy r d sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 17)

gyúródeszka

gy b gy l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

agyabugyál

v r k d k


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 17)

verekedik

v r s d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 17)

varasodik 

v r s d z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 17)

versidézet

m f


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 17)

műfű?
t t l k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 18)

tételek, ittalak, tetőlakó, Ottlik (Géza)

t t r v


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 18)

útiterv

t l l k z s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 18)

találkozás 

t t j s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 18)

teatojás, tutajos

t f j s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 18)

utófájás, átfújás

f t p d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

futópad

t f l t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 19)

teafilter

k d p r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

ködpára 

k t b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

október

m s k r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

maskara

l l n v t s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 19)

ellenvetés

sz f r d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

szófordulat

m r k d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 19)

marakodás

m l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

mulatás, emeletes

f r g l m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 19)

forgalom

f r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

förtelem

f r k s b t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

furkósbot 

t h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 19)

teaház

r v z t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

őrvezető

r s j gy


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 19)

írásjegy

k r d j l


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

kérdőjel

t t r s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 19)

áttérés, útitárs?
k t r z s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 19)

mindkettő jó 

katarzis

r k p r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 19)

rakpart, árokpart

r p r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

riport

n t r j


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 20)

interjú

j d n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

újdonság

l d s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 20)

áldás, éledés

k k l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

kikelet // + előadás

t v sz


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 20)

tavasz

h s v t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

húsvét

n n p


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 20)

ünnep

k l t z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

keltezés

k l t r l t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 20)

külterület

v d d s z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

vaddisznó

r d sz


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 20)

erdész

v d s z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

vadászat

h r g sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 20)

horgászat

h r t s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 20)

hurutos

h r r r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 20)

horror

k r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 20)

korom, karma, kérem, akarom, akármi...

p r ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 21)

pratty

p r sz t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 21)

/parittya

paraszt, prószát

p r sz n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 21)

perszóna

ny k ny v


----------



## laara (2014 Október 21)

anyakönyv 

ny k r v


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 21)

nyakörv

b k l v s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 21)

baklövés

t l t l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 22)

telitalálat

s ly t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

súlytalan

l t k p s


----------



## stemari (2014 Október 22)

életképes
t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

tejszínhab

d s s g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 22)

édesség

b b r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

bíboros

k z m n k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 22)

közmunka

k z l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 22)

közélet, kazlat 

p f v z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

pofavizit

l t g t s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 22)

látogatás 

k k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

kioktatás

n v l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 22)

nevelés, növelés, névelős

k s t ly


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 22)

kastély

s z l l m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 22)

szellem, szlalom 

h r v r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

hírverés 

j s g r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 22)

jósguru, jóságára, újságíró

p r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

porolás, perelés 

b r k z


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 22)

birkózó, uborkaíz // +operálás, április, párolás, pirulás

k r k z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

kerekező, karikázó

k z l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 22)

közület, közélet, közelít, közölte

g z l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 22)

igazolt, gazolt

k r m f l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 22)

koromfolt

k n f r m l


----------



## stemari (2014 Október 22)

konfirmál/ó
v l l s s


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 23)

vallàsos 
t m p l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

templom

m d s g


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

imádság

t l g b r


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 23)

átlagbér

z l t m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 23)

üzletember

t r c k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

tarack

gy m h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 23)

gyámhivatal

t l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

útlevél

h l k p t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 23)

helikopter

s t t r m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

statárium 

r r sz r v


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 23)

orrszarvú

r b r k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

űrbárka 

n k n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

önkéntes

r b t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

robot

t r p d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

átreped

f r m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

forma, firma, faráma, farm /+torpedó 

r d j l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

rádiójel

r v z t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

őrvezető

l t f gy t g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

életfogytig // euróövezet

t r t l m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

tartalom

n g r k sz b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

ingerküszöb

t r n y r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

toronyőr, térnyerő

sz m k n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

szmoking // + toronyóra

k n f s t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

ikonfestő

k l r f r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

kloroform

k m f r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 23)

kámfor 

sz m f r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 23)

szemafor

f r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 24)

farm, firma, forma, fórum

m g n z m


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

fórum, farm, forma, firma, faráma, farom, faerőmű

magnézium

gy t t r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

együttérző

gy k r l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 24)

gyakorlat, gyakorolt

m r l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

mérleg

n v t s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

nevetés

n v d l m


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 24)

nővédelem

k l m j k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

kalamajka

sz t r l g


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 24)

szótárilag

r t h t t l n


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 24)

érthetetlen

b ny sz b k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

érthetetlen / +asztrológia

bányászbéka 

m gy j t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 24)

műgyűjtő

k f n m l t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

kifinomult 

r sz t k r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 24)

arisztokrata

sz r m z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

származás

sz l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

asztalos, szitálás

l t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

eltol // egy kicsit megkeverted a betűket: születés

v g z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

végzet

l g z t


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 24)

eligazít

B k t l r n t h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

Judit66M írta:


> eligazít
> 
> B k t l r n t h z


A játék címe is: 4-5, max. 6 mássalhangzót lehet használni. Ez nálad éppen 9.

Baktalórántháza

t l z s


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Október 24)

B


rituevu írta:


> A játék címe is: 4-5, max. 6 mássalhangzót lehet használni. Ez nálad éppen 9.
> 
> Baktalórántháza
> 
> t l z s


Bocsi, ezt elnéztem!

túlzás

h n gy b ly


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

hangyaboly

g h b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

égiháború

v h r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

vihar 

t t h n


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

itthon, otthon

t t l s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

tétele, titulus

sz l p f


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

oszlopfő, oszlopfa

c l p f


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

cölöpfa 

s p k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

aspektus

n z t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

aspektus
nézet

s k t s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

nézet / síkötés 

n t z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

esketés
intézet

r h m m n t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

rohammenet 

s t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

sutaság // rohammentő

v t g p


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

vetőgép /sietség 

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

vattacukor // hihetetlen, hogy milyen pontosak vagyunk

h r g


----------



## laara (2014 Október 24)

horog

l l p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

állapot

l l t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

illetlen

l l g k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

illogikus

r t h t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 24)

érthető, árthat

k r n t n


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

karantén, koronatanú

k r t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

körtér, akaraterő

k z j l


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

kézjel

sz j l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

szájaló

sz n v l g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 24)

színvilág, szenveleg

f s t m n y


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

festmény

k r n


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 24)

karón, ikrán, korán

l k s t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 24)

lekésett

h j h d


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 24)

hajóhíd, hajóhad

r v k l z


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 24)

révkalauz

t p r t


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 25)

tópart, tiport, tepert

n d r t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

nádaratás

k p k r t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 25)

képkeret 

d l r m


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 25)

delírium

d l r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 25)

díler

n d s z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

nádszál

l p r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 25)

leopárd

k ny h


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 25)

konyha

k n t r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 25)

kontra

k r k p r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 25)

kerékpár //+ kántor, kontúr, kontár, kantár, kenutúra

r k p r t


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 25)

rakpart?
m g l d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

megoldás

p r k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 26)

park, paróka, parókia, Eperke

h z sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

házszám

l k p l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 26)

lakóépület

l m p l


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 26)

lumpol

f r t r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 26)

fráter

f k t r


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 26)

faktor, fűkotró

sz r p sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 26)

szereposztás

m v sz t l p


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 26)

művésztelep

d p l m c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

diplomácia

p l t k


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 27)

politika, pilóták, paloták

g m cs z m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

gumicsizma

f l h


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 27)

felhő

sz m b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

szombat

sz m b t n


----------



## laara (2014 Október 27)

szembetűnő 

l f n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

elefánt

v d l l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 27)

vadállat

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

tigris

v l g t z


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 27)

világutazó

v d l t s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 27)

védőoltás

l g t t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 27)

elégtétel

v z p t l s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 27)

vízpótlás 

k l g


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 27)

ökológia

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

lábnyom

v z l l s


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 28)

vízállás, vazallus

t r l d s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 28)

torlódás, törlődés

b l c c l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

bliccel

v t g p


----------



## laara (2014 Október 28)

vetőgép 

r t d l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 28)

aratódal

m n k r h


----------



## laara (2014 Október 28)

munkaruha 

f r m c


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 28)

faramuci

f r c m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 29)

fércmű

f c r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

facér

c r n sz l


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 29)

cérnaszál

gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

gyömbér

gy n g


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 29)

gyenge

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

citrom

k l p cs


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

kalapács 

d n k r t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

édenkert

k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

ékezetes, köztes, kézitusa 

k t f l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

kétféle \\kiűzetés

n y k l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

nyakleves

n t r j


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

interjú 

n t r m


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

nártium

k n y h s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

konyhasó 

l g k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

logika

t k r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

takaró, tükör, útkár, tekerő

l t v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

lőtávol

m n


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

mén

p s z t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

pásztor // jó a megfejtésed, de az én feladványom: mánia

k sz f sz k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

koszfészek

p t y l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

patyolat 

t sz t sz b


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 29)

tisztaszoba

f cs r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

fecsérel

d l l


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 29)

idill

d l b b


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

délibáb

r ny r


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 29)

aranyér, irányár

r ny r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

aranyérem

r ny r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

aranyóra, aranyér, irányár, erőnyerő

gy s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

ágyasok, agyasok, egyesek

s k r s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

sikeres, sokórás

r p r t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

riporter

j s g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

újság

h t l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 29)

hátlap

r d m r n k


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

rádiómérnök 

l l r g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 29)

allergia

n p t n c


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 29)

nèptànc
z n k r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

zenekar 

r n gy l


----------



## folzsike (2014 Október 29)

õrangyal
k t d r


----------



## laara (2014 Október 29)

katedra 

m sz t r m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 29)

misztérium

n v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

névadó, neved

f n v d


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 30)

fenevad

s r z t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 30)

sorozat

m z f l m


----------



## huncili (2014 Október 30)

mozifilm

f j l d s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 Október 30)

fejlődés

s m r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

ismeret

t d s


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 30)

átadás, tudós, tudás, ütődés

v d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

vadas

k r n v l


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 30)

karnevál

cs p sz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 30)

csapszeg

d m b t t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 30)

dombtető

g m b t t


----------



## laara (2014 Október 30)

gombatető , gömbtető, gumibotot

g m b t j


----------



## Kuriga (2014 Október 31)

gömbtuja 

t k n t ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

tekintély

h r m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 31)

hermetikus

t v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

távolság

v n d r l s


----------



## laara (2014 Október 31)

vándorlás 

f r k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

frakció

f k c


----------



## laara (2014 Október 31)

fikció

r c n l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 31)

racionális

h l n p


----------



## laara (2014 Október 31)

holnap 

h n l p


----------



## beebeus (2014 Október 31)

honlap

v n d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

vendég

k j r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 31)

kijárat

k z r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

kizárat

k p k r t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 31)

képkeret // +kézirat

l p b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 Október 31)

alapbér

b r p l t


----------



## oolong (2014 Október 31)

bárpult

b p r


----------



## laara (2014 November 1)

ebpár, biopóré

b r p r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 1)

bőrpír, boripar, bőripar // +bio_ipar_

d r p r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 1)

drapéria, darupár

f r d t s g


----------



## laara (2014 November 1)

fáradtság 

l v n d l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 1)

levendula

v r g k t g


----------



## laara (2014 November 1)

virágköteg 

k s r f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

kosárfonó

m t sz s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 1)

kosárfonó
metszés

k s r s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

keserűség

v d m s g


----------



## laara (2014 November 1)

vidámság 

f m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 1)

famulus 

f v g


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 1)

föveg, favágó
t ny s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 1)

tanyasi

t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

tűrés, társ

k v r k s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

kéverakás, kaviárkés, kövérkés

t s t l k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

testalkat

t r n t n r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

tornatanár

t s r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

tűsarok

b k cs z m


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

bokacsizma

dz c p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

edzőcipő

m b r b r t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

műbőrborító

b b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

bóbita, babtő // emberbarát

k m r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

kamera, kamara, kimar, kimér, komor, kamra

t m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

átmérő, tumor, átmerő, útmaró, tömör

k sz t l


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

készétel

sz t r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

eszterga

sz t r d k


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

sztrádák 

f t l b m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

fotóalbum // + szótöredék

f sz k r k s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

fészekrakás

f l k r l s


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

felkarolás 

k p l j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

kapualj

k t r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

kitérő, kóter, kötőerő, kőtörő // _„ f l k r l s ”_ –> +áfaelkerülés 

n t r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

notórius 

n t g t


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

integet

f l b l n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

félbolond

b r n g s


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

borongós 

h m sz r k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

hamuszürke

m r n g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

merengés

m r k n v


----------



## oolong (2014 November 2)

márkanév 

m r k r z


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

mérőkörző

l t r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

letargia 

k gy t l n


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

kegyetlen 

h m r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

humoreszk 

h n g l t


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

hangulat

r p r t r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

repertoár

m s m d


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

masamód

b l h p c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

bolhapiac

v s r


----------



## laara (2014 November 2)

vásár(i)

v s r r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

vasorrú

v s k p


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 2)

vaskapu
r sz k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

vaskapu
ereszek

m z d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

mozdulat

k p k r t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 2)

képkeret

g p d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 2)

gepida, géped, gépidő, gépadó

d z r l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 3)

dózerol

m t s z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

ametiszt

m t t sz


----------



## huncili (2014 November 3)

mutatószó

h n g t n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

hangutánzó

ny l v t n


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 3)

nyelvtan
n t z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

netezők, intézők

r n d r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

rendőr

r d t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 3)

eredet

r m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

őrmester

r d l n c


----------



## laara (2014 November 3)

riadólánc 

r m v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

erőművész

s k k t r p


----------



## laara (2014 November 3)

sokkterápia 

n f r m t k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

informatika

n f r k t s


----------



## laara (2014 November 3)

infarktus 

t d m b l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

tüdőembólia

t d s t


----------



## laara (2014 November 3)

átédesít, tudást, átadását, tudósít

r s m n t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

írásminta, üresmenet

d s m n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

adásmentes 

v d l k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

vádalku //+adósmentés

v d l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 3)

vádolás, vedelés

t h r h r d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 3)

teherhordó

m h r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

műharag

k r m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 4)

kormány, körömnyi

k p cs l


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 4)

kapcsol, kopàcsol?
t n d j


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 4)

tandíj

k k s t r j


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 4)

kakastaréj

h m s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 4)

hamisítás

p z z


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 4)

pizza

k p c s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

kapcsoló

v l g t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 4)

válogatás

k n n y z n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

könnyűzene

l v s s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 4)

olvasás

l ny r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

leányregény

r d l m


----------



## laara (2014 November 4)

irodalom, uradalom

p r k m r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

iparkamara, porkamra

p r f m r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 4)

parfüméria

p p r f r m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

papírforma

g r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

grácia

v d k t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

viadukt

r z z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

razzia

m z r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 4)

mizéria

m z r k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

mazurka

m z k k


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 4)

mazùrka
t t k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

mozaikok
titokzatos

m s t h


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

mostoha // +mozaikkő

m s r h


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 4)

miseruha

m r k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 4)

márka, márki, marok, marék, murok

t r k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 4)

torok, tarka, térkő, trák

p t r h


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 5)

potroh

g n sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

gonosz

r m sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 5)

áramszámla

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

madártej

m zs l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 5)

mazsola

j g h r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

joghurt

t r t r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 5)

túrótorta

j g s t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

jogosítvány

r v ny s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 5)

érvényes, örvényes

k n cs


----------



## laara (2014 November 5)

kenőcs, kancsi

l g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

láger // + kincs

r d g r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

rúdugró

r h b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

árháború

v z l t


----------



## laara (2014 November 5)

vázlat 

l r l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

előrelátás

r l t s


----------



## laara (2014 November 5)

rálátás

d v r s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

udvarias, dióverés

l v r s


----------



## laara (2014 November 5)

leverés,elverés, elvárás

j j n g


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

ujjong, jajong

r j n g


----------



## laara (2014 November 5)

rajong

sz sz t m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

szisztéma // + őrjöng

k sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

kosztüm

k z j l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

kézjel

g z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 5)

igazol, gazol, gázol, gőzöl, güzül

v t l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 5)

vetélő, vetül, vétel

sz f l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 5)

aszfalt

sz t l f


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

asztalfő

f z k n l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

főzőkanál

h s p g c s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 6)

húspogácsa

k ty l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

kutyaól

r g g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

húspogácsa

b d


----------



## huncili (2014 November 6)

rágógumi
ebéd

gy sz r r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

egyszerre

g l s k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 6)

galuska

g l g ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

galagonya

t r k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

térkép

l k l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

alakul

k r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

krumpli // + előkelő

t n d r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 6)

tündér

t r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

terep, terápia, törpe

k z l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

kazal, kezel, közöl, kiizél

z l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 6)

kézelő, kezel, kazal

zulu, ázol, űzöl, Zala

m zs gy


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

mezsgye // + azálea

m l gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

műlégy

p c b t


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 6)

pecabot
s l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

sellő, süllő

m g n sz m


----------



## laara (2014 November 6)

magánszám

m g n z m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

magnézium 

m b r b r t


----------



## laara (2014 November 6)

emberbarát 

h l l f r d t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 6)

hullafáradt

t z r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

útzár

t t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 6)

úttörő, áttörő

r k l m l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

reklamál

r k l m z


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

reklámízű

k r k cs p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

kerékcsap

t r k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

autarkia /tarka, tarkó, trikó, trák, törek, török, átrak/

h r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

hurok, hurka

p t h j


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

póthaj

s t h j


----------



## laara (2014 November 6)

sétahajó

s t b d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 6)

estebéd

s m b k r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 6)

sombokor

h m b k r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 7)

a elrejtett szó környezete: _A rúd mozgásának hatására az annak végén található *** a csapágyazott pontja körül elfordul..._


----------



## laara (2014 November 7)

_ühüm_... himbakar

_avagy _hímbokor _(szövegkörnyezete: ...Ez ellen oly módon lehet és kell védekezni, hogy egy hímbokor közelébe több nőpéldányt kell telepíteni.)
_
h m b r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 7)

hóember, hombár

h m k r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 7)

homokóra

m d v b cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

medvebocs

r d sz h z


----------



## huncili (2014 November 7)

erdészház

v d t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

védett

v d l l t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 7)

/+ vadetető

vadállat

p t ny m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

patanyom

t z l t


----------



## laara (2014 November 7)

tűzoltó

k c t r v


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

akcióterv

ny k c


----------



## laara (2014 November 7)

anyakoca 

sz n sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

színész, szinusz

s k r s


----------



## laara (2014 November 7)

sikeres, sokórás /+szeánsz 

f l d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 7)

féladag

r l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 7)

őrületes realitás

s l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

saláta

r k c d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 8)

reakcióidő

g l t s


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 8)

agilitás

sz r n cs p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

Judit66M írta:


> agilitás
> 
> sz r n cs p n z


4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó lehet

szerencsepénz

k v d r l


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 8)

rituevu írta:


> 4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó lehet
> 
> szerencsepénz
> 
> k v d r l


Bocsánat, elnéztem, azt hittem, hogy a magánhangzó korlátozott!

kvadrál

d l z l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 8)

idealizál, dializál // + kávédaráló

l l z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

ellazul

g z v s l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 8)

gázvasaló

g g cs l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 8)

gőgicsél, gőgicsélő

h s t r k s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 8)

historikus

h s t n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

hastánc

t r l k ty


----------



## huncili (2014 November 8)

terelőkutya

d j r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

időjárás

d l ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

időelőny

k z d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 8)

kezdet / + adóalany

r s t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 8)

rostos

p r t t p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

partitípus 

k z d k r


----------



## laara (2014 November 9)

kezdőkör

d g n l g


----------



## Martel (2014 November 9)

idegenlégió

sz t m


----------



## huncili (2014 November 9)

asztma

f v k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 9)

fúvóka

f f k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 9)

fifika

f r f n g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 9)

furfangos

f s r t


----------



## laara (2014 November 9)

fasírt 

f r s k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 9)

fruska, freskó

f r s


----------



## Judit66M (2014 November 9)

faros, faárus

l k v l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 9)

alakváltó

f ny k p


----------



## laara (2014 November 9)

fénykép, fénykapu 

n f l c


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 9)

inflàciò
r t k t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 9)

értéktelen

t k t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

töketlen 

v r t l n


----------



## Martel (2014 November 10)

váratlan

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

galagonya

v r r


----------



## Martel (2014 November 10)

varró

g n g sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

gengszter / verőér

r p


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 10)

répa

l r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

lerakat // Európa 

g n d l t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 10)

gondolat

l m d z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

álmodozás

l v l t k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 10)

levéltakaró

b t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

bútor, botor, betér, bátor, betérő

l v l t k r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 10)

levéltakaró, levéltükör, leváltókar, leváltókör

l m l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

elemelt, leemelt, elmúlt

k t r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 10)

kotor

t r k t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

traktor

r k t r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 10)

reaktor, rektor

r t r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

rotorok, retrók, 

h z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 10)

huzat, házat, hozat, éhezőt, hazaút

zs k t c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

zsákutca

r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 10)

regény

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

botrány

b k g l m b


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 10)

békegalamb

t s f r d


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 10)

tusfürdő

z h ny r zs


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 10)

zuhanyrózsa

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

desszert

l t l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 10)

latol

h r g s z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

horgász / + előétel

f r k s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 10)

farakás, farkas

f r p j zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

fúrópajzs

t t r s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 10)

áttörés, úttörés, tatáros, útitárs

b r h z t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 10)

bőrhuzat

d g h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

dugóhúzó

p n c d h


----------



## huncili (2014 November 10)

pincedoh

p n c l k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

páncélököl

v s k l p s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 10)

vaskalapos

l h t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 10)

lehet, élhető, alhat, ülhet, lőhet

k z j l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 10)

kézjel //+ léhűtő

sz j cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

szájcső 

r g ny r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

regényíró

sz m sz d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

szomszéd

b k z k n


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

bokazokni

p t k ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 11)

patkány, petáknyi

p t k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

optikus, patkós

k p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

képernyő

cs l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

család, cseléd

t k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

takarítás

h n g s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

hangsúly

t k n t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

tekintet

d m cs t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

ádámcsutka 

cs n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 11)

csónak, csenik, csenők

h l v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

halvány

t n g ly


----------



## Martel (2014 November 11)

tengely

k r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

karkötő

r m g


----------



## huncili (2014 November 11)

írmag, remeg/ő

m r n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

mereng, merengő

r g l m


----------



## huncili (2014 November 11)

irgalom

m g b n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 11)

megbánás

n g t l n


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 11)

ingatlan?
f k t r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

feketerigó / igen, igen

r z m r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 12)

rozmár

p n g v n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

pingvin

l t t v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

ültetvény

l t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

látvány

t l v z


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

televízió, autóalváz, télvíz // + oltvány

l l v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

állóvíz

p sz t r r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

pásztoróra

p r t r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 12)

portré

m n t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 12)

mentor, mantra, mintaáru 

l m k r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 12)

álomkór, elmekór, elemkár

k r c c n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

kiruccanás

v d h l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 12)

védőháló

r t s t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

artista, értesít

l t s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

létesít

f l n t t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 12)

felnőtt

p r d cs m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

paradicsom

d n k r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 12)

édenkert

p s k g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

puskagolyó

r t t s g


----------



## laara (2014 November 12)

érettségi 

m c h n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 12)

machinál

r zs t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 12)

rózsatő

t v s


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 12)

tövis
j t k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 12)

játék

n z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 12)

önzès?
j r l k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 12)

/igen 

járulék

j l l k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 12)

jólelkű, jóllakó, jelelek, jelölik

d l l k


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 13)

felnőtt

l v l z s


----------



## Martel (2014 November 13)

levelezés

p ly k h s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 13)

oolong írta:


> jólelkű, jóllakó, jelelek, jelölik
> 
> d l l k


ideillők, idillek, dalolok

Martelé: pulykahús

k m r d t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

kimaradt

t r k p


----------



## huncili (2014 November 13)

térkép

t j f s t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

tájfestő

k p k r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 13)

képkeret

t l sz k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

teleszkóp

t l v z


----------



## Martel (2014 November 13)

televízió 

f r s n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

farsang

l r c s b l


----------



## Martel (2014 November 13)

álarcosbál

t r zs v s r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

Martel írta:


> álarcosbál
> 
> t r zs v s r l


A játék címe: 4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó .....
Kérlek, ezt tartsd szem előtt

törzsvásárló

k p s s g


----------



## Martel (2014 November 13)

bocsi, elszámoltam magam 

képesség

h n g r k n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

hangorkán

k b l s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 13)

kábeles

k n k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

konkrét

r g ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 13)

öreganyó, regény

d g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

dagonya

d sz n t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 13)

disznótor

m ly n sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

mélyenszántó

sz l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 13)

szellemes

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

citrom

s v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 13)

savanyú

s c c l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 13)

saccolás, siccelés

g n d r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 14)

göndör

g y n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

egyenes

gy s g s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 14)

egységes

v r sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

vérszint 

t p g t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 14)

tapogat

r v d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

rövidlátó

sz n t l t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 14)

szentéletű, szentelt, szünetelt

gy sz r s t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

gyászértesítés

t m t s


----------



## Martel (2014 November 14)

tapogató

gy sz r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 14)

temetés/egyszer

t f z t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

átfűzet, átfőzet, teafőzőt

t f z t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 14)

huncili írta:


> szentéletű, szentelt, szünetelt
> 
> gy sz r s t s


 egyszerűsítés

átfőzött, átfűzött

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

téglalap

m d r n


----------



## laara (2014 November 14)

modern 

l g r m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

légáramlás

h n g t n z


----------



## laara (2014 November 14)

hangutánzó 

m p z n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 14)

impozáns

d r l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 14)

derűlátó, derült, dauerolt, darált

k r l t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 14)

korlát, karolt, karöltő

t n g r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

tenger

r v ny s l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

érvényesül

p cs t ny m


----------



## Martel (2014 November 15)

pecsétnyomó

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

mandarin

l d s


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

lédús

f t l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

fatális // + előadás

k r m n t


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

körmenet

d t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

időtálló

r v z t


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

őrvezető

t l l m r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

találomra /tilalmára, tilalomra, tollamra/

d l l m s //nem dallamos!


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

adóállomás /_sztem nem járja kizárni a kézenfekvő helyes megoldást_ 

d m l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

időmilliomos

m z g k p


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

mozgókép 

d v t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

idevett, odavett

k r r g l


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

korrigál /+diavetítő 

d d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

dióda, duda, dada, dádé, dádá, dodó, idead, odaad, odaadó

l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

leül, leél, elél, áll, illó, olló, üllő

k p z r s


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

kapuzárás

k p z v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

képzavar

r t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

erőtér, rátör(ő), ártér

n d n t n c


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

ártér, erőtér, orátor, rátör, rétor, retúr, uréter
indiántánc

t t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

áttör, úttörő

m d s t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

módosít/ó

r d s t


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

Rodostó, erdősít

p l l n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

pillanat

g l g ny


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

galagonya

cs p k b gy


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

csipkebugyi, csipkebogyó

cs p gy


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

csapágy

k l r n t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

klarinét

p k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 15)

pakol, pokol, pokoli, pakoló, pikula

f sz r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

fészer, fűszer

b cs cs k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

búcsúcsók

b j cs k


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

bújócska

b j cs v j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

bájcsevej

cs v z t k


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

csővezeték

cs z m d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

csizmadia

t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

csizmadia

s k k t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

oolong írta:


> csizmadia
> 
> euroövezet


r v z t - feladom oolong helyett, ő meg megfejtette

s k k t b l


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

távozó, tévéző #10391
rávezet, euroövezet
sakktábla

zs f l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

zsúfolt

l z s g


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

lazaság

z v r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

lazaság
zavar(ó), závár

l l m sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

liliomszerű 

l t m s


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

látomás /+élelmiszer 

l d m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 15)

áldomás

l d l g


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

ludológia, áldólag,lódolog 

d t l t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 15)

időtöltés

t s k n l


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

teáskanál

n s p r l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 15)

inspirál

b d g z d s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

beidegződés

s p r s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 15)

esperes

t j f h r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

tejfehér 

p j k s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 15)

pajkos

z n p r


----------



## laara (2014 November 15)

zeneipar

t t h n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 16)

otthonos

k r l b


----------



## Martel (2014 November 16)

karalábé

v n t s n


----------



## huncili (2014 November 16)

vonatsín

k l cs sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 16)

kulcsszó

p p t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

pepita

h n g s t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 16)

hangosító

v d s k d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 16)

oldalog, oldalgó, oldalág

d l g


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

huncili: vádaskodó
oolong: délig, odalóg, dolog(i), ideológia

l n t z


----------



## oolong (2014 November 16)

elintéz, elnótáz, leöntöz //„ l d l g” –> hát ez jó, megfejtettem az előbb a tegnapit. Ma már többet nem ihatok! 

k n t z


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

kiöntöz, aknatűz 
_//nem baj, én örültem neki; tegnap annyit nyűglődtem azzal a feladvánnyal, és most végre tisztán látok_ 

t l k p s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 16)

túlkapás

k p c t l


----------



## Martel (2014 November 16)

kapacitál

v r s ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 16)

verseny

v r s t r m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 16)

várostrom

v z t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

vezetőáram

g z k t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 16)

egzakt

h r ny t l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

hernyótalp // gázkút

v r r


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

varró, várőr, várúr

m n g z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

mongúz // + verőér

m n d k


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

mondóka 

l k l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

alkalom

k t sz v t


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

kötőszövet

r sz g l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

rászögelem ?


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

..is jó + egy összetett szó: r sz g + l m 

és jöhet a feladvány


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

részeg álom ?

r b sz l g


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

+ országalma 

rabszolga 

k ty k m d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

kutyakomédia

m r v ny


----------



## laara (2014 November 16)

márvány 

g r n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

gránit

gy r k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 16)

gyárkémény

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 16)

csontváz

b r k s t l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 16)

borkóstoló

k p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

kopogtat

sz m v t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

számvitel

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

barlang

t p r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

tiporta, tepertő, tópart, tóparti

h z t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

háztető

k l r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

klór, Klára, kilóra, kalória

cs r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

cseresznye

v r g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

virágillat

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

fahéj

s t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

sütemény

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

citrom

s v ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

sovány, savanyú

z sz l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 17)

zászló

l n g t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

lenget, lángot

gy n g


----------



## huncili (2014 November 17)

gyönge, gyenge

k l n b s g


----------



## Martel (2014 November 17)

különbség

t p sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

tapasztal

j t k t r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

játékterem

sz b ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

szabály, szablya

b ly


----------



## Martel (2014 November 17)

bólya 

t r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

tarsoly

t r t l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

tartalék

b d z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

bodza

t z l t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 17)

tűzoltó

h s p k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

haspók

t l f t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 17)

ételfutár

t t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 17)

étterem

p n c


----------



## oolong (2014 November 17)

pince /panácea, penci, ponc, punci/

d n c


----------



## huncili (2014 November 17)

audiencia

t c t n v


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

tucatnév

n t r n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 18)

internet

b r s ty n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

borostyán

p l l n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 18)

pillanat

b t r ny


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 18)

botràny
v l t z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 18)

változékony

gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

gyömbér

gy l k ny


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

gyúlékony

gy n l g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

egyenleg

v l t z s


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

változás

g r b n c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

garabonciás

k z d k r


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

kezdőkör

h t v k r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

hátvakaró

h t l v


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

hétalvó

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

cipőfűző

p sz t r


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

poszter 

k r d g n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

kardigán

p l v r


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

pulóver

m l l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

melltartó

h z s


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

házas, húzós

m n d k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

menedék

m l n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

mulandó

sz k l k r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 18)

sziklakert

h ly sz n l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

helyszínelő

h r s n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 18)

harsona harsan

l r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

előőrs 

h d t s t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 18)

hadtest

h d t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

hódítás

t d s t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 18)

tudósító

t s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 18)

átsüt, átsütő, test, utasít, utasító

p s t l d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 18)

postaláda

t t s t


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

úttest

v g k r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

üvegkeret

v sz ly


----------



## laara (2014 November 18)

viszály

sz r v sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

szervusz

k sz n t s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

köszöntés

k z f g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 18)

kézfogó

n sz t n c


----------



## huncili (2014 November 18)

násztánc

m g k l l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

magakellető

r g k p l


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 19)

rúgkapál

k r g b r k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

kergebirka 

b r k


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

bírák

gy r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

borok, bürök, bárok, bárka, barka, óborok, éberek, berek
gyertya

f ly p r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

folyópart

l z m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 19)

előzmény

k r ny z t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 19)

környezet

t t h n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

otthon/i, itthon/i

l t h


----------



## huncili (2014 November 19)

élethű

b l h


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 19)

bolha

l g t sz p


----------



## huncili (2014 November 19)

ligetszépe

d p l m t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 19)

diplomata

n p l m


----------



## huncili (2014 November 19)

napelem, napalm

h t s k r


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 20)

hatáskör

k r sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 20)

korszerű

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

tigris

v r s k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 20)

városkép, városkapu

p g cs


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 20)

pogácsa

p r p r l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

purparlé 

v r k d s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 20)

verekedés

l l m


----------



## Martel (2014 November 20)

élelem

r j z t b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

rajztábla

f l m l


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 20)

felemel

t k p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

útkaparó

h b j v t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 20)

hibajavító

v n l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

vonalzó

f z t cs m g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 20)

füzetcsomag

f l c t l l


----------



## Martel (2014 November 20)

filctoll

t m p l m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 20)

templom

l m t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

lomtár

k n d r


----------



## laara (2014 November 20)

kandúr, kondér

d m n n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

domináns

gy d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 20)

GYED, egyed, igyad, agyad, ágyad, ügyed

l d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

eldug, ledug

l d f


----------



## huncili (2014 November 20)

ládafia

l t f t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 20)

lótófutó

s t f t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

staféta

f r sz r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 20)

/lótifuti

fűrészáru

t r s b ty


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 20)

túrós batyu

k r k k t


----------



## laara (2014 November 20)

kerékkötő 

l m n t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

lamentál

l m z l v s


----------



## laara (2014 November 20)

lemezlovas

d l h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

üdülőhely

d l l m


----------



## laara (2014 November 20)

dallam

s p n t n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 20)

spontán

gy sz r s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 20)

egyszerûség
h l d f ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

holdfény

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

napsütés

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

madártej

sz k r ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

szekrény

g r g d ny ny


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

görögdinnye

cs l l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

csillag, csillogó

d l f n


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

delfin

k l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

kalapács

p r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

persely

ly k k r ty


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

persely
lyukkártya

sz m h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

szemhéj 

h j p c n


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

hájpacni

cs n t l v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

csontleves

d r l


----------



## Martel (2014 November 21)

daráló

k r ly l ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

királylány

k b l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

kobold

t r p


----------



## laara (2014 November 21)

terep, törpe 

sz f n x


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

szfinx

p r m s k


----------



## laara (2014 November 21)

piramisok

s v t g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

sivatag

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

tejszínhab

p t r n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

patron

c t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

citera

t n t t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

tüntetés

d n t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

identitás

t r t z s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

túraautózás, tartozás

k r t z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

körutazás, keretezés, karatézás

n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

nadrág

f t c p


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

futócipő

g ly s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

golyóstoll

l t m z


----------



## laara (2014 November 21)

látómező, létmező

l t l m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

lételemző, életelemző

k p s j s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

képesújság

b r ny f l h


----------



## laara (2014 November 21)

bárányfelhő

cs l l g k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 21)

csillagkép

m r l g


----------



## laara (2014 November 21)

mérleg

ny l s


----------



## felevel (2014 November 21)

nyálas

v d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

védelem // nyálas, nyelés, nyúlás 

r l k d s


----------



## felevel (2014 November 21)

uralkodás

cs m g l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

csomagolás

r v cs k


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 21)

árvácska?

r zs b m b


----------



## felevel (2014 November 21)

rózsabimbó

h r c g n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 November 21)

hercegnő

v g ny


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 21)

hercegnõ // vagány, vágány
h d n gy


----------



## felevel (2014 November 21)

hadnagy

K l zs v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

Kolozsvár

v s r v r s


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 21)

Kolozsvár // vàsàrvàros
l t p ly


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 21)

rituevu írta:


> Egyszerre érkeztünk, az én feladványom következne.


Vàlaszoltam // vay nem jò a vàsàrvàros?


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

életpálya

r t k t l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

értékítélet

r v d t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

rövidital

sz n sz


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

szeánsz, szinusz, színész

sz n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

eszencia

sz k c


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

szekció, szakóca

r k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 21)

erekció 

f r k c


----------



## oolong (2014 November 21)

frakció // + reakció

f k c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

fikció

k r m l


----------



## laara (2014 November 22)

karmol, káromol, kirámol, körmölő

k r n l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 22)

karonülő, karneol

sz p r z k


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2014 November 22)

szaporázók 

sz v r v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 22)

szivárvány

r v r v


----------



## huncili (2014 November 22)

#10614: _szépérzék_ 

rovarevő

r t l m z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

értelmező, értelmez

l m z


----------



## huncili (2014 November 22)

almoz, elemez, ólmozó, elemző, lemez, lemeóz, lomizó

l m z ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

élmezőny

k r j l z s


----------



## laara (2014 November 22)

karjelzés 

b c l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 22)

bacilus

k r k z


----------



## laara (2014 November 22)

kórokozó

k t k z


----------



## oolong (2014 November 22)

kiátkoz, kétkezi, kiütköző

n t k z k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 23)

unatkozik

r s t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 23)

rest, rost, rosta, resti, erősít, erősítő, árusít, árusító

z g t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

izgatott

r t k t l t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 23)

értékítélet

f g g ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 23)

függöny

l p v t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 23)

alapvető

p d n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

puding

s t m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 23)

puding
sütemény

b n n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

banán

r n g s r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 23)

rangsor

gy gy n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

gyógynövény

k m l l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 23)

kamilla

sz z m m g


----------



## laara (2014 November 23)

szezámmag 

m s t r m g


----------



## huncili (2014 November 23)

mustármag

m g f gy l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 23)

megfigyel/i|ő

v g f n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 23)

végfonal, vágófonal, üvegfonal

v r t k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 23)

verítékezés

b r t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

boríték, barátok

g z s g


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 24)

igazság
k ny v l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

könyvelés

f r d z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 24)

fürdőzés, fáradozás

n h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

nehéz

h ny z s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 24)

hiányzás

m l sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

mulasztás

f l j t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

felújítás, felejtés, felejtős

s l j t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

selejt

sz m h b r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

számháború

sz m h j


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 24)

szemhéj

l b ny m


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 24)

lábnyom

z s b k n d


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 24)

zsebkendő

j t k sz b ly


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 24)

játékszabály

k r m ny s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

kormányos

d l g z t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 24)

dolgozat

j v t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

javítás

j k b n s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 24)

jakobinus

f l h z t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

felhőzet, felhízott, felhúzott fóliaházat

f l h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

felhoz, falhoz, faluház, félhízó

d n sz r sz


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

dinoszaurusz

d n sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

dinasztia

cs l d k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

családok, cselédek, csalódik

z l d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

zöldek

t r f l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

tréfál, tréfli, trafál, térfél

t m f l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 24)

támfal

t m f l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

timföld

t r c p


----------



## huncili (2014 November 24)

túracipő

t r c l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

tercelés

z n l s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 24)

zenélés

r sz g t r t


----------



## laara (2014 November 24)

országtorta 

p t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 24)

patkó 

p l t b l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

palatábla

p l t s


----------



## laara (2014 November 24)

palotás, Pilátus, pultos, pilótás, épületes

m l n k l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

melankólia

m l n k


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 24)

palotàs, pilates
d z s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 24)

adózás, dózis, edzés, idézés, időzés, odázás

h z s


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 24)

házas, hìzás, éhezés
g p l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

gépelés

g r ly k


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 25)

egérlyuk

z m n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

zimankó

z n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 25)

zenit, zenét, zónát, üzenet

k p s l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

képeslap

k l f l d


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 25)

külföld, külföldi

p r d cs m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 25)

paradicsom

r t p d


----------



## laara (2014 November 25)

ortopéd(ia), rátapad(ó)

g b n k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 25)

gabonakör

t k r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

takarmány

k k r c


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 25)

kukorica

b zs l k m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

bazsalikom

b l zs m


----------



## laara (2014 November 25)

balzsam

zs r l f


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

zsurlófű

zs r f l t


----------



## laara (2014 November 25)

zsírfolt 

h l d d v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 25)

holdudvar

n p k r n g


----------



## laara (2014 November 25)

napkorong 

n v r z m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 25)

univerzum

n t r n


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

neutron

t m f z k s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

atomfizikus

r k t r


----------



## laara (2014 November 26)

rakétaerő 

l k t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

lokátor

l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

élelmes, állomás

v n d g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

vendég

l m d z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

álmodozás

k k sz d


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

kókuszdió

n n sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

ananász

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

karalábé

k l v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

oklevél

f gy v r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 26)

fegyver

g r n t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

gránát, gránit

f l s b g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

fülesbagoly

sz m v g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

szemüveg

b h c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

bohóc

n v t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

nevetés

r p l g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

repülőgép

p r sz v


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

porszívó

d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

dohány

c g r t t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

cigaretta

k g l f


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

kuglóf

t j s k v


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

tejeskávé

m k r n c s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

makrancos

k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

keretes, kerítés, körítés, karátos, karatés, akaratos

p j zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

pajzs

p zs m


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

pézsma, pizsama

r n d b n


----------



## Martel (2014 November 26)

rendben 

h m b r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

hombár

b j cs k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

bújócska

k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

ékszer, kiszúr, kiszúró, koszorú, köszörű, kőszerű

cs z m


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

csizma

h t p s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

hótaposó

k r k p r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

kerékpár

m cs k sz m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

macskaszem

m n d t t n


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

mondattan

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

irodalom

ny ny l v


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

anyanyelv

k r d j l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

kérdőjel 

k k r d


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

kokárda

v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

verseny

g z g t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

igazgató

r ny h l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

aranyhal

r ny v


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

erényöv

v r s v


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

vérsavó

t r k l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

törökülés

k v h b


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

kávéhab

b b k v


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

babkávé

k c k c k r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

kockacukor

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

pogácsa

m t r m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

pogácsa
műterem, imaterem

r z g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

rezgés

r z l g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

érzelgős

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

honvágy

gy z l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

győzelem

sz k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

szakítás

t r l m


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

türelem

t r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

tárolás, törlés, terelés, torlás

t m g s ly


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

tömegsúly

t r l f


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 26)

tarlófű

f r sz p r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

fűrészpor

m b l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

embléma

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

marcipán

sz t r g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 26)

osztriga

b r k k l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

eszterga

f r g cs l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 26)

forgácsol

v g d g


----------



## huncili (2014 November 26)

Beusé kimaradt, bocsi 

brokkoli

üvegdugó

r t m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

ritmus

v r zs l t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

varázslat

cs k l d


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

csokoládé

j n d k


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

ajándék 

l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

elkever, elkavar, lekvár

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

százszorszép 

cs r k m ll


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

csirkemell

p ty ty s


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

pöttyös

t r t f r m


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

tortaforma

s b t p sz


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

sebtapasz

k l cs t r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

kulcstartó

cs cs m


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

csecsemő

n gy b cs


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

nagybácsi

f h j


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

fahéj

cs l l g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

csillag, csillog

p l p


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

polip

t v r ny t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

távirányító

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

zsebpénz

h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

hivatal

p r s ly


----------



## Martel (2014 November 27)

persely

sz n k


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

színek, szűnik, szánkó, szónok

k l b sz


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 27)

kolbász

k r t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 27)

kerítés /kortes, kiürítés, akaratos, ékiratos/

m r t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

akaratos, kerítés, körítés, karatés, karátos, kéretés
mártás, méretes, merítés

sz l m k l p


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 27)

szalmakalap

k r k t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

karkötő

v z r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

vezér, vízóra, évzáró

k k s t r j


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

kakastaréj

t v z t


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

átvezet, ötvözet

k s ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

keselyű // + autóvezető

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

gazság, igazság

g ly s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 27)

golyóstoll

t r t n t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 27)

történet

d d v


----------



## laara (2014 November 27)

dudva

l s sz k ny


----------



## oolong (2014 November 27)

alsószoknya

h sz k ny


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 27)

hiszékeny

k p cs l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 27)

kapcsolat
r n d


----------



## oolong (2014 November 27)

randi /árenda, rend, ronda, rund, írónád/

t n d


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 28)

tanoda?
f l h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

faluház

k p k r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 28)

képkeret

v l l ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 28)

villany

j s t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

újsütetű 

l k r t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 28)

elkerít //éjsötét

t l j d n


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 28)

tulajdon

gy m b r


----------



## Martel (2014 November 28)

gyömbér

p s k g ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

zsolt0v írta:


> elkerít //éjsötét
> 
> t l j d n


Igekötős szót ritkán adok fel: előkert

puskagolyó

v z t l s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

vizitelés, vizitálás

v sz t h ly


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 28)

vesztőhely

l z m r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

lázmérő

h r d t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 28)

hirdetés

r m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

remény, ármány, ormány

k z k r m


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 28)

kézkrém

s t m n y


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 28)

sütemény

z b r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

zebra

f l m n g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 November 28)

flamingó

k p c s l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

kapcsol

l z l l s


----------



## laara (2014 November 28)

elzüllés

l z k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

előzőek

f r d t


----------



## laara (2014 November 28)

fáradt, ferdít, fordít/ó /+élezőkő

k f f n


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

koffein

k v f z


----------



## laara (2014 November 28)

kávéfőző

t f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

teafilter

c k r sz r


----------



## laara (2014 November 28)

cikóriaszár 

d s k m ny


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

édeskömény

cs p k b gy


----------



## laara (2014 November 28)

csipkebogyó

g sz t ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

gesztenye

sz m r m s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

szemérmes

k r m s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

kormos

s p r ny l


----------



## oolong (2014 November 28)

seprűnyél

s p r d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 28)

söpredék

s p d z k


----------



## huncili (2014 November 28)

sápadozik

n gy n n


----------



## Martel (2014 November 29)

nagynéni

h p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

hóüpehely

h v z s


----------



## laara (2014 November 29)

havazás

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

jégcsap

h d g


----------



## Martel (2014 November 29)

hideg

v s r l s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

vásárlás

v s r c


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

vasérc

r l t s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

őrületes realitás, rálátás, ráöltés

t l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

töltés, átlátás, ötletes

d b sz l


----------



## huncili (2014 November 29)

dobszóló

t k t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

átkötés

l l s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 29)

/taktus - próbálom én is kerülni az igekötős szavakat

lilás, állás

ny ny l v


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

anyanyelv

r n d l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

rendelet /rendelt, rendelte, rándult, rendült/

j n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 29)

jóindulat

n g r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 29)

Niagara, ingaóra, inger, néger, angóra, onogur

m g r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 29)

magerő, Magor

m g r l


----------



## folzsike (2014 November 30)

emigràl
k n c r t


----------



## Martel (2014 November 30)

koncert

p n z t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

pénztár

k r z


----------



## Martel (2014 November 30)

kőröz

m s sz r


----------



## huncili (2014 November 30)

mosószer

t f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

teafilter

r gy j t s


----------



## huncili (2014 November 30)

erőgyűjtés

b d f z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

ebédfőzés

s sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

sószóró //ha dupla *sz*, akkor _ö*ssz*eér, e*ssz*éíró, é*ssz*erű_

t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

ötször, teaszűrő

k z l t


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

közélet, közelít, közület

g z l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

igazlátó 

sz k s g s


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

szükséges

r k s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

örökség

t r ny d r


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 30)

toronydaru

m s g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

mosógép

v s l


----------



## beebeus (2014 November 30)

vasal, visel, vasaló, viselő

h g ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

higany

s t t k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

sütőtök, statika, sétautak

z t t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

áztatás

z t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

íztelen, ízetlen

b t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

botol, butul, biotál 

k n g r


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

kongrua, kenguru //+beutaló

f n g r f


----------



## rituevu (2014 November 30)

fonográf

f n t k


----------



## oolong (2014 November 30)

fonetika

r n t k r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 1)

rántókar ? jobbat nem tudok


----------



## Martel (2014 December 1)

érintő kör? /de az két szó


----------



## huncili (2014 December 1)

*érintőkör* az jó, és lehet egy szó is (ábrázoló geometria) - szerintem folytassuk

m t sz t


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 1)

metszet
t l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

telek, ételek, italok, tülök, tálak

k r z t


----------



## laara (2014 December 2)

karzat, körzet, kirázat

p ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

pályázat

p r k l s


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

parkolás

sz t n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

ösztönös

l v l


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

levél

sz n t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

szántás 

v t g p


----------



## Martel (2014 December 2)

vetőgép

t r k l s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 2)

törökülés, átöröklés, turkálás

h r k l s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 2)

horkolás

v r r g p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

varrógép

r s k p


----------



## oolong (2014 December 2)

íráskép

v s k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 2)

vaskapu

t l cs r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 2)

tölcsér

b n n


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 2)

banán, benne

s k sz


----------



## huncili (2014 December 2)

őskáosz, esküszó

s k sz g


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 2)

sokszög
v n d g k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

vendégek

v n l z


----------



## Martel (2014 December 3)

vonalzó

t zs d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

tőzsde

s p k


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 3)

sapka

x t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

extrém

k l n l g s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 3)

különleges

f j f j s


----------



## laara (2014 December 3)

fejfájás

m g r n


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 3)

migrén

k ny v t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 3)

könyvtár

l v s s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 3)

olvasás

s k l p d


----------



## oolong (2014 December 3)

iskolapad

m g l p


----------



## huncili (2014 December 3)

meglepő

sz b d gy t m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

szabadegyetem

f s k l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

faiskola, főiskola, fiúiskola

d s k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

dúskál

d l d z k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

düledezik

l l d z t


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

lóáldozat

s d r v n l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

sodorvonal

h d r v


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

hadiárva 

r d k s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

áradások, ordasok, rádiósok, óraadások

d s k


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

édeske, idősek, diósok /nem r d s k hanem r d k s 

r d k s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

érdekes //+ idősík

m d k s


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

medikus 

s k n d l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

skandál

s k n d l m


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

skandalum 

d k r t v


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

dekoratív

c k r k v


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

cikóriakávé 

n r g b m b


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

energiabomba

t r g k m


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

tragikum 

k t sz t r f


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

katasztrófa

s t r m n


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

stróman 

p k r sz k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

pikareszk

k k r sz k


----------



## laara (2014 December 4)

kőkorszak 

z n f l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

üzenőfal

z n f j


----------



## huncili (2014 December 4)

zenefaj

z n g t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 4)

zöngétlen

sz n k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 4)

szánkó, szónok

k n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

konok, ikonok

k n k l n


----------



## huncili (2014 December 5)

kankalin

m m z


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

mimóza, műméz

n n m


----------



## huncili (2014 December 5)

nőnem, néném, "nóném" - szleng

t sz sz g s


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

tüsszögés 

g sz s g d r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

egészségedre!

b k sz l g


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

bokaszalag

f l d g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

füldugó //+bokszliga

t l d g


----------



## huncili (2014 December 5)

fülideg, félidőig
ételadag

l t t m s


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

alattomos /+füldugó

l m sz


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

alamuszi

k m sz


----------



## huncili (2014 December 5)

/Oolong megírta a tutit 

alamuszi

kamasz

v d s k r t


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

vadaskert /látom már

v l sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

válaszút, választ/ó

h l sz t


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

halasztó

h h l l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

éhhalál //+halászat

t t l l


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

úttaláló, áttelelő

t r l l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

trilla //+ titulál

d d l l


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

dödölle /+troll

k r h z


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

kórház, ikerház, kárhozó

b r h z t


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

bőrhuzat

b r sz t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

ébresztő borászat

g r sz t


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

ugraszt 

r m b r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

úriember, íróember

t m b r


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

tambura 

c t r


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 5)

citera

n p ly


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

citera
nápolyi

v cs r


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 5)

vacsora

h t v g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

hétvége 

p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 5)

pihenés

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

kedves

j sz k


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 5)

éjszaka

c k r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

cukornád 

s t t b r n


----------



## laara (2014 December 5)

sötétbarna 

h p k k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

hupikék

t r p k k // na ez csak vicc volt

t r v z s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

tervezés // hupikék _tirpákok_ ? 

t r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

terep, törp, Tarpa

t l j d n


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

tulajdon

t l j m r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

talajmérő 

t r p t r k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

tereptarka //+ talajmaró

d p t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

dioptria

l v l r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

levélíró // +adapter

k l v v


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 5)

ökölvívó / + levélária

r m h r


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 5)

örömhìr
h r d s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 5)

híradás /híradós, hordás, hordós/

r d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

erdős, redős, rádiós, riadós, ráadás

r n g t g


----------



## laara (2014 December 6)

rengeteg 

r n sz r v s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

rénszarvas

t l p


----------



## laara (2014 December 6)

talp, telep, útilapu, Télapó

v r g cs


----------



## Martel (2014 December 6)

virgács

f l l g v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

fellegvár

t r ny


----------



## Martel (2014 December 6)

torony

b s ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

bástya

r s g


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 6)

őrség

h d s r g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 6)

hadsereg

h t v s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 6)

hitves, hatéves, hétéves

b b p s k t


----------



## laara (2014 December 6)

babapiskóta

l l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

leelőz, illúzió

k n s v


----------



## laara (2014 December 6)

kénsav 

k sz k d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

küszködik, akaszkodik

k sz r sz


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 6)

ékszerész

r ny h l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

aranyhal

k v r m


----------



## oolong (2014 December 6)

akvárium

k l v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

kálvária

r m z r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 6)

ramazúri

t m z r


----------



## laara (2014 December 6)

témazáró

ny t t n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 6)

nyitótánc

k r n g


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 6)

keringõ ( szeretem) 
s k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

áskál, sikál, sakál 

sz v t ny g


----------



## laara (2014 December 7)

szövetanyag 

t m sz f r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

atmoszféra

t m r z n l


----------



## huncili (2014 December 7)

atomarzenál

k r m r k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

körömárok

k r b l k


----------



## laara (2014 December 7)

kurblik 

k r b r t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 7)

karburátor

k z t r l t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

karburátor //+ikerablak
közterület

p r b r t


----------



## laara (2014 December 7)

iparbarát 

l l n s g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 7)

ellenség //+ operabarát

l z l l t t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 8)

elzüllött

t l m r k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

telemarok

m l m r k


----------



## huncili (2014 December 8)

malomárok // #11008: _+ krimiírók
_
h r m n m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

harmónium

k r s k d


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 8)

kereskedő

n n s z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

ananász

n g r l t


----------



## huncili (2014 December 8)

ingerült, ingerelt

l z r s g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

lézersugár

d l ny


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

adóalany, időelőny, edelényi, adóelőny

s l ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

silány, őslény

v g z t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

végzet

v z l n


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 8)

vazelin

d b z


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

doboz

ny z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

nyúzás, anyázás

sz g r s g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 8)

szigorúság

l g r t g


----------



## laara (2014 December 8)

légréteg, algaréteg

l v s t r m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 8)

olvasóterem
l v k


----------



## Martel (2014 December 9)

elvek, alvók

k m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

kemény, kömény

k n d r m g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 9)

kendermag

k k s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

kakastoll

k k r k l s


----------



## Martel (2014 December 9)

kukorékolás

t p n t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

tapintat

l p k d s


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

lopkodás, lépkedés, lopakodás 

l p k r d s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 9)

alapkérdés

t l p l t


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

ételpult, italpult 

t l p l v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

talpalávaló

p r b b b


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

próbababa

p r b r


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

eperbor, iparbáró, próbaíró, párabíró (képesség), apró-bér

m c n s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 9)

mecénás

l p t v ny


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

alapítvány 

l l m k sz sz


----------



## huncili (2014 December 9)

államkassza

l l l m p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

állólámpa

l l n d s g


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

állandóság 

z t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

ízetlen

n z t l n


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

ízetlen, íztelen
önzetlen
c t l n


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

acetilén

n z t l n


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

önzetlen, nézetlen 

l g h n m


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

alighanem

r h n m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

ruhanemű

s r p d


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

ruhanemű, sörpad

b j k v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

bajkeverő

t r p sz k d


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

terpeszkedik 

t g r s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

terpeszkedő
tigris

z n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 9)

tigris
üzenet, zenit

k s r


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

kosár, kisír, kóser

sz k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

aszkézis

sz k s d k


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

üszkösödik 

ny s l s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

anyósülés

r v ny s l


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

érvényesül 

n gy r v gy


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

nagyravágyó

n gy gy sz


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

nőgyógyász 

p gy gy sz


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

poggyász

p gy l k s


----------



## laara (2014 December 9)

apagyilkos 

v d n t j


----------



## oolong (2014 December 9)

vadonatúj

v d n c


----------



## huncili (2014 December 10)

védenc

v d c


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

vadóc

v l m ny


----------



## Martel (2014 December 10)

vélemény

t cs k l d


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 10)

étcsokoládé

d b s t r t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 10)

dobostorta

t j sz n h b


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 10)

tejszínhab
v g ssz g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

végösszeg

r m t l


----------



## huncili (2014 December 10)

örömteli

n z p n t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 10)

nézőpont

cs d l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

csodálatos

d b z t t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 10)

doboztető

k r cs ny f


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

karácsonyfa

l t h ly z t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 10)

élethelyzet

n sz j n d k


----------



## laara (2014 December 10)

nászajándék 

h r p n v l


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 10)

harapnivaló

n s s l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 10)

nassol

n sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

nászút

h j l t


----------



## laara (2014 December 10)

hajlít

h j h l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 10)

hajháló

h l h s


----------



## laara (2014 December 10)

halhús 

k m cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

kémcső

k r m gy


----------



## oolong (2014 December 10)

komcsi, kémcső
körömágy

p m cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

pamacs

p m p


----------



## laara (2014 December 10)

pampa, pumpa, pimpó 

t t z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

tetőz, tetőző

h r g


----------



## laara (2014 December 10)

horog, hörgő

h r cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 10)

harcsa, harács, hérics

r ny k


----------



## huncili (2014 December 10)

árnyék, árnyak

r m l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

áramlás

t r l t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

terelőút

t r k b r k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

tarkabarka 

f h r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 11)

fehér

s z v r v ny


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

szivárvány

sz n p m p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

színpompás

t r k


----------



## Martel (2014 December 11)

török

v n l j gy


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 11)

vonaljegy

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

marcipán

l p t p


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

laptop

l d t l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

lúdtalp

l z l m


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

lázálom

l v l z l p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

levelezőlap

t z s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

utazás

cs m g l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

csomagolás

r p l g p


----------



## huncili (2014 December 11)

repülőgép

f p d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 11)

fapados

h d g v r


----------



## laara (2014 December 11)

hidegvér 

f t r n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

Futrinka 

t c h s sz


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

utcahossz

v r g cs r p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 12)

virágcserép

l l t


----------



## Martel (2014 December 12)

állat

n k h n g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 12)

énekhang

f j k t


----------



## laara (2014 December 12)

fejkötő, ifjúkat 

f j k v t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 12)

fejkvóta

d k v t


----------



## laara (2014 December 12)

adekvát 

t k p s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 12)

ütőképes, tűkopás

b k p s


----------



## laara (2014 December 12)

beköpés 

r n l t


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 12)

erőnlét?
l ny m t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

lenyomat

r m b l h j


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

rombolóhajó

h j g m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

hajgumi

k r j r t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 13)

kijárat

k c b b


----------



## Martel (2014 December 13)

kócbaba

t l cs k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

talicska

l g n


----------



## laara (2014 December 13)

leguán 

s v z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

esővíz

v z l l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 13)

vízálló, vízlelő

v z l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

vizuális

r t l s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 13)

rituális //+ evezőülés

h gy l k


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 13)

hegylakó

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

barlang

s m b r


----------



## laara (2014 December 13)

esőember 

h m b r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

hóember // + ősember

h n g l t


----------



## laara (2014 December 13)

hangolt, hangulat

n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

indulat

m n d l


----------



## huncili (2014 December 13)

mandula

s r p ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

serpenyő

f z k


----------



## laara (2014 December 13)

fazék, főzök, fizika

r l t s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

őrületes

f ny k p


----------



## huncili (2014 December 13)

fénykép

k sz k r v


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 13)

készakarva

sz m p r


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 13)

szempár

k v l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

kiváló

k r t n


----------



## laara (2014 December 14)

karotin

k r t n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

kartánc / jó ez is, de az egyszerűbbre gondoltam: karton

k n d r m g


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 14)

kendermag

b r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

brokkoli

v r zs l t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 14)

varázslat

t r zs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

törzs, torzsa

t m p


----------



## huncili (2014 December 14)

tompa, tempó

sz r p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 14)

szirupos

sz m p l


----------



## huncili (2014 December 14)

szimpla

sz l k t v


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

szelektív

v l g t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

válogatás

s b t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

síbot

h v z s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

havazás

sz n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

szánkó

c r z


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 15)

ceruza

k r ly l ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 15)

királylány

s r k ny


----------



## oolong (2014 December 15)

sárkány

k b k k l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 15)

kibekkel 

k b k s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 15)

kabukis, kibukás

k b r l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 15)

kóborol 

l v d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

levédő, Levédia, 

s k r


----------



## baranka1991 (2014 December 15)

siker

h t sz k r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 15)

hűtőszekrény

h n r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

hínár // talán oolong feladvány lehet még: olvadó

l v l j


----------



## laara (2014 December 16)

olívaolaj //+ lehet még élvédő, alvadó, élővad is 

j j sz l t s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 16)

újjászületés

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

denevér

v r sz v


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 16)

vérszívó

m ly l p k


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

molylepke

m ly l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 16)

mélyálom

t r k p


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

térkép

v r k p


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 16)

várkapu, vérkép, vérkapó

zs r f


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

zsiráf

zs r k r t


----------



## huncili (2014 December 16)

zsiráf, zsúrfiú
zsírkréta

v z k l


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 16)

zsírkréta
vezekel

l t m s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 16)

látomás

c k r p t l


----------



## laara (2014 December 16)

cukorpótló 

t l f t t t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

túlfűtött

r z k t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 16)

rézkatlan

b l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 16)

bilincs

b cs l t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

bilincs
becsült, becsalt, becsület

r r z s


----------



## laara (2014 December 16)

ráérzés 

p k z l b


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

épkézláb

m z l


----------



## laara (2014 December 16)

mázol/ó, mézel

m g z n


----------



## oolong (2014 December 16)

magazin, megüzen, magázni, megázni

n g z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

ingázás

r gy g s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 17)

ragyogás

m n d n h t


----------



## huncili (2014 December 17)

mindenható

h t v l g


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 17)

hitvilág

B d d h


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

Buddha

sz b r sz t


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 17)

szobrászat

b r sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

borászat

sz l v m g


----------



## oolong (2014 December 17)

szilvamag

sz l v d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 17)

szélvédő

t l g r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 17)

átlagár

v l g r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

világóra

d k h t l


----------



## laara (2014 December 18)

diákhitel

l l m s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 18)

állomás

m z d ny


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

mozdony

h r m


----------



## laara (2014 December 18)

haramia, hárem, három

cs sz l j


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

csészealj

r g sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 18)

régészet, ragasztó

t f z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

teafőző

k p c t s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 18)

kapacitás

v l g cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 18)

világcsúcs

b j n k s g


----------



## laara (2014 December 19)

bajnokság 

d v s k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

üdvöske

l m l m p


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 19)

elemlámpa

z h ny z


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 19)

zuhanyzó

r z s v z


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 19)

rózsavíz

f s r t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 19)

cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 19)

nem kéne megfejteni az előzőt??

csörte, csűrte

f s r t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

fasírt

k k p r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 19)

kikapar, kakaópor //bocs, hogy kimaradt a megfejtés

t k p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

útkaparó, átkapar, 

t k r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 19)

etikaóra / utókor, ötkarú, tőkeerő, ötkor, tükör. takar, teker, tokár, takaró, tekerő /

t j p r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

tejpor

sz v r


----------



## huncili (2014 December 19)

szivar, öszvér

ny g l d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 19)

nyűglődés

m g l d s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 19)

megoldás

z k sz


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

zokszó

n g t v m


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

negatívum 

sz p r h s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

szuperhős

sz p r v z t


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

szupravezető

gy r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

egyértelmű

gy r t l p


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

gyártelep

p r k l h z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

parkolóház

r k d g p


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

rakodógép

r ny p f


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

aranypofa

r ny k p


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

aranykép, aranykapu, iránykép, aranykópia 

sz l m f n s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 20)

szalmafonás

g l m s r


----------



## laara (2014 December 20)

gálaműsor 

f n l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

finálé

n n p l s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 20)

ünneplés

v z l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 20)

avizál

v r k d k


----------



## huncili (2014 December 20)

verekedők

v r g n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

virgonc

p l d t l n


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

példátlan

p r c d n s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

precedens

r ny s


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

aranyos, ernyős, árnyas

r d m ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

eredmény

v z t sz l


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

vezetőszál 

ny r g k p


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

nyeregkápa

t r s s g


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

társaság 

gy d l l t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

egyedüllét

m g ny


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

magány, Magony

t r zs sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 21)

törzsasztal

g l m b


----------



## laara (2014 December 21)

galamb 

v r cs


----------



## huncili (2014 December 21)

vércse

v r k cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

varkocs

l z l m


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 21)

lázálom

k p ny g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

köpönyeg

l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 21)

állomás

m n t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 21)

menetrend

k s s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 21)

kiesés

b r t n


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 21)

barátnõ
t l l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

utállak, találok, tollak

k p s s g


----------



## laara (2014 December 22)

képesség

h t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

hatékony

n p s g r


----------



## laara (2014 December 22)

napsugár 

h sz k d s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

hószakadás 

d sz k


----------



## laara (2014 December 22)

deszka, díszek, időszak 

g r l n d


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 22)

girland

r k z l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

örökzöld

t l m cs


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 22)

tolmács

k z m n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

kézimunka

p h n s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 22)

pihenés // inkább kézimunka mint közmunka 

ny r l s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 22)

nyaralás

n p z s


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 22)

napozás

n r c sz


----------



## laara (2014 December 22)

nárcisz

h b cs k


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 23)

habcsòk
gy r ty


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

gyertya

v l g t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 23)

válogatás

k k r c z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

kukoricázás

k r j c r


----------



## zsolt0v (2014 December 23)

krajcár

f l l r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 23)

fillér

k r m gy


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 23)

körömágy

c r n sz l


----------



## laara (2014 December 23)

cérnaszál 

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 24)

ajándék

m g l p t s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 25)

meglepetés

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 25)

ajándék

v d k z s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 25)

védekezés

d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

adakozás

sz n l m


----------



## laara (2014 December 26)

szánalom

v s k l p s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

vaskalapos

m r d


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

mered, maradi, 

s r j d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

sarjad

s r g s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 26)

sürgős, sürgés

r k n s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 26)

rokonság

sz r z


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 26)

szerez, száraz, szőröz, szoroz, 

t n k l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 26)

tankol, tunkol

t l k l


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 26)

tülköl

v l sz t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

választ

h l sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 27)

halaszt, halászat

s h j


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

sóhaj

h j h d


----------



## Judit66M (2014 December 27)

hajóhad

s t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

estike

p p cs


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 27)

pipacs
t l l k ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 27)

találékony

b j sz k t


----------



## huncili (2014 December 28)

bajuszkötő

b j l g s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

bájolgás

f j l g s


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

fajlagos 

f l f z s


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

félfázis, felfázós

f l z s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 28)

felezés, felázás, fóliázás

f l z f


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

filozófia 

r m sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

áramszünet

b z t s t s


----------



## oolong (2014 December 28)

biztosítás

f k p f


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

fékpofa

p f v z t


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

pofavizit 

v r sz m j


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

vérszomj

s r g h j t


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

sereghajtó

n l k l z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

nélkülöző

k r t s


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

körítés, körtés, akaratos

p n t k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

péntek

p k n s


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

pikáns 

p k n k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

piknik

t b r t z


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

tábortűz 

t b r z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

táborozó, Tabriz 

t r l g t


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

terelget, törölget

gy f sz l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

gyufaszál

sz l l g


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

szállóige

sz l l d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 28)

szálloda

h t l


----------



## laara (2014 December 28)

hotel, hatol, hőtál

l l l s v


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

leállósáv

b r k s l t


----------



## huncili (2014 December 29)

birkasült

b r k s t l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 29)

borkóstoló

b r s p n c


----------



## laara (2014 December 29)

borospince

p l n k


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 29)

palánk, pelenka / korábbi: uborkasaláta

sz l n c


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

szólánc

r k c d


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

reakcióidő

r k d


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

rakodó, ráakadó, árkád, reked

v l l s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

vállas, villás / korábbi: szelence


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

és kérünk egy feladványt is a megfejtés mellé


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

sz k r c // Kuriga helyett


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

szekerce / már laara-nak is akartam javasolni, hogy adjon feladványt, de te is épp jókor jöttél

c l k k


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

acélkék

b z l k


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

bazilika

r zs sz l


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

bazilika bűzlik
rózsaszál, rózsaszőlő, rozsszál

t v sz l


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

átvészel

t v sz r


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

teveszőr tavaszra

k v sz r


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

kuvaszra, kávészűrő

f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

filter

l p cs h z


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

filter /faltörő, főoltár, feltár, feltör, föltúr, föltűr/
lépcsőház

d l t


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

idült, üdült, dalt, delét, időlátó

b h z t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

bohózat // + dűlőút

b h m t


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

behemót 

k p l j


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

kapualj

g p l j


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

gépolaj

p l c k


----------



## laara (2014 December 30)

palack, polcok 

l l v ny


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

állvány

j l v ny


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 30)

jelvény

f gy l


----------



## folzsike (2014 December 30)

figyel, figyelő, fagyal

h l p t


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

hólapát

f k ty


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 30)

fakutya

k l l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

kellemes

f l j t h t


----------



## oolong (2014 December 30)

felejthető

f l j z


----------



## Kuriga (2014 December 30)

felajzó

k v n cs


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

kíváncsi

r d l m r


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 31)

irodalmár

f r s n g


----------



## huncili (2014 December 31)

farsang

h z b l


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

házibuli

j k d v


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 31)

jókedv, jókedvű

p k n s


----------



## huncili (2014 December 31)

pikáns

s v d sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2014 December 31)

svédasztal

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

zsebpénz

sz n t j l


----------



## huncili (2014 December 31)

szünetjel

m l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2014 December 31)

méltóság

m ty h m z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 1)

matyóhímzés

m s t h


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

mostoha

r k sz l t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 1)

árukészlet 

f f k t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

affektál

g ly r b


----------



## laara (2015 Január 1)

gályarab

g ly b l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

gólyabál

p p cs


----------



## laara (2015 Január 1)

pipacs, papucs, pepecs 

l f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 1)

elful, lefial

t t k


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 1)

ettek, ittak, Attika, titok

f cs g s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

fecsegés

l x s l k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

luxuslakás

l x k l s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

lexikális

t x s f r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

taxisofőr

x r x


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 2)

xerox

x p d c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

expedíció 

b l d g s g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

boldogság

sz n t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 2)

szüntet, szonett

g z d g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

gazdag

g p l j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

gépolaj

g z g


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 2)

gázégő

z g g


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 2)

izgága

z g r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

zugíró

z r g


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

zörög

cs l n


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

csalán, csalna

r b t p l t


----------



## Mitymano (2015 Január 2)

robotpilóta

m zs l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 2)

mázsál, mazsola

zs p f d l


----------



## cs.linzi (2015 Január 2)

zsúpfedél

n d h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 2)

indóház 

n d r g


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 2)

nadrág

sz v sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

szívószál

sz v l t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 3)

szavalat

n m t t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 3)

nőimitátor

p r l sz v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

porelszívó

k sz n


----------



## laara (2015 Január 3)

köszön, készen, ikszen 

d v z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 3)

üdvözöl

l z d s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 3)

lázadás

l d z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 3)

áldozás, oldozás, üldözés

g m ly g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 3)

gomolyog /+ most esett le a páraelszívó #11410

sz r k sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 3)

szerkesztő, szűrőkészítő

t l t l l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 3)

telitalálat

sz r n cs s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 3)

szerencsés

sz t r d


----------



## laara (2015 Január 3)

sztráda, szétárad, szótárad

r gy l


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 4)

irigyel, irigyli

r f l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 4)

érfal

r d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

ródli

s m l


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

simuló, sámli

s ly m l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 4)

súlyemelő

z m p cs r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

izompacsirta

d z s t r v


----------



## laara (2015 Január 4)

edzésterv (adózásterv ) 

z n b n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

zenebona

p t m l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

optimális

v r h t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

várható

c l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

céltalan

r ny r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 4)

aranyár, erőnyerő

n m s f m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 4)

nemesfém

r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 5)

erény, ernyő

sz k t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 5)

szakít(ó), szűkít(ő), aszkéta, szkíta,

sz t k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

szitakötő

f l m r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 5)

falmaró, felmérő

v z p p


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 5)

vizipipa

h t s v d sz


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 5)

hatásvadász

h r m t cs p p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 5)

Kuriga írta:


> hatásvadász
> 
> h r m t cs p p


4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó!

harmatcsepp

s m g t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 5)

simogatás

sz r t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 5)

szertelen

v gy sz r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 6)

vegyszer

n r l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

önuralom

l v g l s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

lovaglás

l v s t


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 6)

olvasta

k ny v l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

könyvelő

l v s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

olvasat

f r sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 6)

/+ lóvasút
fűrész, farész, fárosz

k ny v l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

könyvélmény

k z v l m ny


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

közvélemény 

j d n s g


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 6)

újdonság

r g s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

öregség

sz v t l n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 6)

szívtelen //régiség

v z k r sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

vízkereszt

c p f z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 6)

cipőfűző

t j f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

tejföl

j f l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

jóféle, éjfél

z l d f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

zöldfülű 

z l l s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

züllés

sz m v t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

számvetés // + ízlelés

sz m m r t k


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

szemmérték 

m r g f g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

méregfog

l l n sz r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

ellenszer 

sz n t l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

színtelen

l l t s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

illatos 

l t m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

látomás

l d m s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

áldomás, ildomos 

cs cs d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

csúcsidőszak

h d sz k


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

hódeszka, hadászok

h m k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

homokóra

d m r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

idomár, Ödömér 

d r m d r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

dromedár // + időmérő - előtte a homokórát adtad fel

k z j l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

kézjel

r g l m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 6)

rugalmas

g n d l t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 6)

gondolat 

v r s j t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 6)

vérsejt

p r t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 6)

páratlan

p k r r c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

pókerarc

t l l t


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 7)

találat

b sz t r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 7)

bisztró

c k r sz d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

cukrászda

s t m ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 7)

sütemény

s r k h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

sarokház

z l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 7)

üzlet

s sz t r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 7)

suszter

k p t f


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 7)

kaptafa

t k n v j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 7)

teknővájó

v z t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 7)

vezetés

l d l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 7)

lódulás, eldőlés, ledőlés, oldalsó

r d l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

irdalás 

k ny r g


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

könyörög

s d k l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

esdekel

s r n k z k


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 8)

siránkozók

n p z n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

népzene

n p z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

napozó

b t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

botrány

v r k d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

verekedés

s b t p sz


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

sebtapasz 

cs n t t r s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

csonttörés

v t t c k r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

vattacukor

l g g m b


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

léggömb

t z j t k


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

tűzijáték

p t r d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

petárda

v sz ly s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 8)

veszélyes

r b l b n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 8)

rablóbanda

k k ny


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

kökény

k ny k


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

könyök

v t s g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

vétség 

r k ty ty


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

rekettye

t l l m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 8)

túlélem, tálalom

t z l l m


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 8)

tűzliliom / tilalom

p r s l


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 8)

préslé

p r r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 8)

perirat

p r z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

parazita

p k h s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 9)

pókhas

p ty m l l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

pitymallat 

k r n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 9)

korán, korona, akarni, kérni, kiírni

p k s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

péksütemény

m d r d l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 9)

madárdal

l l t k r t


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 9)

állatkert

r r sz r v


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 9)

orrszarvú

r sz l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

oroszlán, Ruszlán

k r m v r g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 9)

körömvirág

k t c b g r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 9)

katicabogár 

m ly l p k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 9)

molylepke

h n g sz r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 9)

hangszer

d l m ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 9)

dolmány

p sz m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 9)

paszomány

h r v d


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 9)

hervad/ó

h n v d


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 9)

honvéd

z g r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 9)

zugárus

b g r s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 9)

bogaras

f t b b


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

futóbab

sz g m


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 10)

szegem

r t cs k


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 10)

articsóka /réticsík/

r t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 10)

rétes

cs k t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 10)

csikótartó /?

cs k t j s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

csikótojás // lehet, hogy csikktartó akart lenni, csak éppen egy "k" betűt írt.

ny m z


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 10)

/szerintem csokitorta

nyomozó

sz m f l s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

szemfüles

k sz n l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

készenlét

k sz r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

köszörű, ékszer

l t s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

létesít

k r t f


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

körtefa

h m k v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

homokvár

h m k v h r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

homokvihar

m k f t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 10)

ámokfutó

f k v sz t t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 10)

fékeveszett 

f n t k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 10)

fanatikus

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 10)

körmenet

k r m gy r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

körmagyar

m l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

méltóság

c r z


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

ceruza

cs r d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

csárdás

l l l j


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

illóolaj, alleluja, üllőalj

l b b l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

lábbeli, liba-buli, lóbab-lé

j g ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

jegenye

g l g ny


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

galagonya 

h m k t v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

homoktövis

l p l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 11)

lapulevél

ty k h r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

tyúkhúr

m r g r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

margaréta

m r g r n


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

margarin 

sz t c


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

szituáció

sz k c


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

szekció

sz k k b l


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

szűkkeblű

d k k r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

diákkör 

t v zs g


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

utóvizsga

sz m sz t r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

szemeszter 

sz g r l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

szemeszter
szigorlat

sz k k r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

szűkkörű, szakkör

t s t r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

testőr

p c t r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

piactér

t r p l l m


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

törpeliliom 

f s k l s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

fiskális

b r b r s g


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

barbárság

t r c p sz


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

tricepsz

sz m s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

úszómester

t m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 11)

útmester

t r m r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

teremőr 

l t b v g


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

életbevágó

l t b l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

életbeli, lőtábla 

k r s m


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

kórisme, kórusmű

r s m


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 11)

ìràsmû
sz m h b r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

számháború

j m d


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 11)

jómód, jómódú, újmódi

k m d


----------



## laara (2015 Január 11)

komód, komédia

v l l n gy d


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 11)

komòd // villanegyed
k r v t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 11)

kerevet

f k h ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

fekhely

f r h ly


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 12)

///


huncili írta:


> /szerintem csokitorta


Csokitorta az igazi


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 12)

férőhely

l l h ly


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

lelőhely

g j z r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

gejzír

m r t k d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 12)

mértékadó

v h r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

vihar 

v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 12)

vandál, Vendel

f g g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

függöny

v s k r k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 12)

vaskarika, vaskerekű

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

galamb

gy r z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 12)

gyűrűzés

p s t l d


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 12)

postaláda

b r ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 12)

bárány, béranya

k d v s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 12)

kedves

k d v n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 12)

kedvenc

k p ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 12)

koponya

f j f r m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 12)

fejforma

k sz t f


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

akasztófa

j g s m d v


----------



## laara (2015 Január 12)

jegesmedve 

j g r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

jogar, jaguár

f l l g v r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 12)

fellegvár 

d t b n k


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

adatbank

n t f


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 12)

nótafa

p r m s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 12)

piramis

s f t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 13)

seftes

g l l r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 13)

gallér / sífutás

g v l l r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 13)

gavallér

t r l k z


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 13)

törölköző

k l t sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 13)

költészet

g ny s s g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 13)

igényesség 

n v sz n t


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 14)

nívószint

sz v sz l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 14)

szövőszál, szívószál

h t l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

hatalom

b z l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 14)

bizalom

v l sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

választás

k t l


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 14)

kötél

p l l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

pillon

l z m r


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 14)

lázmérő

cs p r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 14)

/ inkább pollen, Apollón

csupor, ácsipar

h l l m p l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

hullámpala // igazatok van, a pilon csak "l"

t n g r v z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 14)

tengervíz

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 14)

körömlakk

p r h v ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 14)

porhüvely

p r g t z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

pergőtűz 

k s d b s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 15)

késdobás

r v l d f ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

rivaldafény

r k l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 15)

reklám

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

palacsinta

k k m l t r


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 15)

akkumulátor

n d k t r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 15)

induktor, nődoktor 

t m t k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 15)

tematikus

h r d


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 15)

híradó, horda, hordó

h d d


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 16)

hadiadó

h d v m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 16)

hídvám 

h d v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 16)

hódvár

h l d d v r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 16)

holdudvar

b l t r j s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 16)

belterjes

b j t r j n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 16)

bojtorján

l k m sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 16)

lakmusz

l k m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

alkímia, lakoma

l m p b r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 17)

lámpabúra 

h l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

halál, hull, hall

sz n l m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 17)

szánalom 

l t k p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

életképes

v r g n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 17)

virgonc

d m p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

dömper 

v d m p r k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 17)

vidámpark

cs m p n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

csimpánz

k_r_kv_t_


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

kerékvető 

cs k m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

csokimáz

d d r l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

diódaráló

t r m b t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

trombita

v t r l


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 17)

vitorla, vitriol

v t r n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

veterán

k ny r l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

kunyerál

s l j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 17)

selejt

m n k d r b


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 17)

munkadarab

b r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 17)

briós /béres, boros, bors, borsó, borús, bőrös, beírás /

b l s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 18)

bélés, béles, beleás, abálás, beles(ő)

l l g l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 18)

illegális

l z t s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 18)

előzetes, alázatos, lázítás, lazítás

l t s k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 18)

áltüskés

p r m n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 19)

peremen, prímán

g r n c s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

gerinces

k d v n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

gerinces
kedvenc

b r f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

bérfizetés

z m ny g


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 19)

üzemanyag

n p n r g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

napenergia

b r s m n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

borsmenta

k z d k r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

kezdőkör, küzdőkör

n gy m m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 19)

nagymama 

sz m p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

szempár

v l l m s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

villamos

j gy gy r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

jegygyűrű

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

palacsinta

k p t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

kaptár

sz l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

szélmalom

p r b j


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

párbaj

sz l n n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

szalonna

k f l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

kefél, kifli

h r m sz g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

kifli

t v z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

háromszög
átvezet

t r k ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

tárkony

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

irodalom

b r k z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

birkózás

b l k z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

balkezes

m s t h


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 19)

mostoha

g n sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

gonosz

h r m n k


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Január 19)

harmónika

t m b r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

tambura

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 19)

csontváz

l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 19)

levél, alávaló

t z f l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 19)

tűzfal

b b r l v l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 19)

babérlevél

t k f z l k


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 19)

tökfőzelék

k m l n


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 19)

kaméleon

k m p n


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 19)

kompánia?
cs t k s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 19)

csatakos

s r h ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 19)

sárhány?

t p l d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

tépelődés / sárhányó

m t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

méter

cs l f n t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 20)

csalafinta

p r z l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

parázol

z l d b r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

zöldborsó

l l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

illat, állat

k ny v m ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

könyvmoly

l v s s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

olvass

b k p p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

békepipa

r m r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

űrméret, éremért, rámért

g g d l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

aggodalom

gy m r t sz r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

gyomirtószer

s ny l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

ásónyél

v s m cs k


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

vasmacska

f j t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 20)

fejtető

k s r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

kosár

g r n t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 20)

gránátalma

b n s m d


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

bánásmód

p t k z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

patkózás

r ny k l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 20)

aranyköles

n v n p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

névnap

t b r k l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 20)

útburkolat

l k l t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

útburkolat// elkelt,lakolt, lékelt

j t k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

játékos

k cs cs r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

kacsacsőr
m z z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 20)

mozizás, mézezés

sz z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 20)

mozizás

b r k l t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

burkolat
v n d g k


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 20)

/ + építkezés

vendégek

s t m ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 20)

sütemény

t z j t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

tűzijáték

s r k h z


----------



## laara (2015 Január 21)

sarokház 

k j m n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

kajmán

h n g v l l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

hangvilla; tűzijáték

k t n z n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 21)

katonazene

k r n v l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

karnevál

sz m cs r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 21)

eszmecsere, számcsere

b k z k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

bokazokni

k t n t sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 21)

katonatiszt

v s f gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 21)

szívfájdalom

v n l z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

vonalzó

t p s m l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 21)

taposómalom

s k k t b l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

sakktábla

l m p b r


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 21)

lámpabura

k l m p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 21)

kolomp, klumpa

k r n g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 21)

korong, kering, kereng, karing

p r h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

iparház 

v z l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

vázolt

s f l v n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 22)

sífelvonó

k b n s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

kabinos

z n g r h r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 22)

zongorahúr

h n g v l l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

hangvilla

b l t t c p


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 22)

balettcipő

b r n d z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

berendezés

p ny v r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 22)

ponyvaregény

t r t n l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

történelem

b b r k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 22)

babérkoszorú

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

galamb

m d r f sz k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

madárfészek

l v n sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

elevenszülő

cs p t p t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

csapatépítés

t j f g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 22)

tejfog

s l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

salak, sálak

s f l h


----------



## laara (2015 Január 22)

esőfelhő

p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

papír

l l k sz


----------



## laara (2015 Január 22)

lelkész

p p s k d k


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 22)

pipiskedik

l b l n cs l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

lebilincselő

b r t n r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 22)

börtönőr

b t k r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

botkormány

f g h z


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 22)

fogház

f g r v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

fogorvos

cs m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 22)

csomó

k r sz l t t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 22)

koraszülött 

cs cs m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 22)

csecsemő

ny l cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 23)

nyelőcső

t v k l d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

tovaküld

v r g sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

virágszirom

l l t f l h


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

illatfelhő

b zs r zs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

bazsarózsa

t v m n k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 23)

távmunka

k t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

kátrány

k t ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 23)

kötény

k p l ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

kopoltyú

t z j t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 23)

tüzijáték

t k z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

tékozló

h ny g


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 23)

hanyag

b k z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

bakizó, bokázó, bőkezű

t v m s r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

tévéműsor

h r d t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 23)

hirdetés

k z l b d


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 23)

kézilabda

ny l g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 23)

enyeleg

v d sz m z


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 23)

vadászmező

v d l m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

védelmez

v d r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 24)

vadőr, Vidor, vödör

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

jelmez

m sz k b l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 24)

maszkabál

zs k t c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

zsákutca

sz r m z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 24)

származás

k r sz t ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

keresztény

m sz l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 24)

muszlim

m sz t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 24)

misztika, emésztők

m n sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 24)

amnesztia

m h sz t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 24)

méhészet

t l cs r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

tölcsér

v z m r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

vízmérő

k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

kerékpár

t s t d z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

testedzés

v z l b d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

vízilabda

j t k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 24)

játékos

j t k v z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 24)

játékvezető

g l v n l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 25)

gólvonal

t z n gy s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

tizenegyes

g l r m


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 25)

gólöröm

sp_nt_n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

spontán // s p n t n

gy sz r s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 25)

gyászőrség

k sz r s l ny


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

koszorúslány 

b b r l v l


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 25)

babérlevél

k r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

kering, keringő

g n d l t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 25)

gondolat

v m p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 25)

vampir


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 25)

l m p r // rituevu helyett


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

oolong írta:


> l m p r // rituevu helyett


elempár // bocsánat, tableten voltam és hát elfelejtettem!

l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 26)

/ +álompár

levél, alávaló, leváló

v l sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

választás

v r k z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 26)

várakozás

sz n d v cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

szendvics

h s g


----------



## folzsike (2015 Január 26)

hűség, éhség
b t r s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

bátorság

m r d k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

maradék, meredek

b n n h j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

banánhéj

n n sz


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

ananász

j s g p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

újságpapír

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

irodalom, riadalom

k l sz t r n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

koleszterin

k t sz t r f


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

katasztrófa

r j t v ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 26)

rejtvény

l z t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

lazít, lazító, lázít, lázító, alázat

v r cs p r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 26)

vércsoport

v r cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

vércse

j g h gy


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 26)

jéghegy

j j sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

ujjszúró

j d s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

Júdás, jódos

s b s l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 26)

sebesülés

l g ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 26)

legény

k s l ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 26)

kislány

cs cs m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

csecsemő

b r l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

bérlet, bérelt

t v r zs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

tavirózsa

v r g k t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

virágkötő

sz gy n t l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

szégyentelen

k ny sz r


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 27)

kényszer, kényszerű

sz m p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

szempár

m r t l c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

martalóc

g r zs v s r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

garázsvásár

v l sz t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

választás

k p v s l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

képviselő 

r sz g h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

Országház

f g d r a


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

fogadóóra

k n g r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

kenguru
j g s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

jegesmedve

s r k k r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

sarkkör
gy n l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

egyenlet

g z l s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

gőzölés, gázolás, gőzölős, gazolás

t g l t s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

téglatest // + igazolás

p r k


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

paróka, perek, pörk, park, 

sz l v l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

szlávul

t m b n k r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

atombunker / szilvalé

f gy l l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

fagyálló

gy r k m ny


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Január 27)

gyárkémény

m n sz t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

miniszter

g sz s g gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 27)

egészségügy

l m f


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 27)

almafa

g n sz t v


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 27)

gonosztevő

m g v t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 27)

megvetés, magvetés

j g v t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

jogvita

v z m n t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

vizimentő

t r ny r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

toronyőr, toronyóra / + vízminta

t n g r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

tenger, tengeri, tangóóra

n p t n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

népi tánc

cs r d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

csárda

k s ssz ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 28)

kisasszony

k sz m d r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

kúszómadár

b-b-p-st-s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

bubópestis

b_b_p_sk_t_


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

babapiskóta

v-n-l--


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

vanília

k k ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

kökény

b-b-rl-v-l


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 28)

babérlevél 

j n l v


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

ajánlva

b r c k z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 28)

barackíz

cs t r n


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 28)

csatorna // _j n l v _ –> + ajánlóív

p t r n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 28)

csatorna
patron

k cs l b


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 28)

kacsaláb/ú

l cs l b


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 28)

lőcslábú

b t r k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 28)

botorkál_, _botorkáló

r n d v
_
_


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

randevú

l t k d v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

életkedv

t r l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 29)

tárlat, tarolt, terelt

m z m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

múzeum

k l l t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

kiállítás

f n gy r k


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

fenegyerek 

t t cs r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

tetőcsere

p l t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

paletta

cs g t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

csigatészta

l v s b t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

levesbetét

l d s k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

ludaskása 

l v l r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

levélária 

sz l l s d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 29)

szállásadó

b r s h r d


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

boroshordó

h t ny g


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

hatóanyag, hűtőanyag

n t ny g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

öntőanyag 

k p j f


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 29)

kopjafa

l s ty n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

lestyán

v r b


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

véreb, veréb

sz k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

szökőár, iszkiri, szakerő, szakíró, székáru, szikár, szikra, uszkár

p k r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

pakura, pékáru, póker, apukára

f ny s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

fényes, áfonyás

h ny s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

hányás, ahányas, hunyás

d n sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

dunszt //+ hiányos

d n c


----------



## laara (2015 Január 29)

donáció /+dinasztia 

t v gy


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

étvágy // +audiencia

j n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 29)

újonc

k j n c


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 29)

kéjenc

j n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

újonc

k j n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 30)

kéjenc

r l k d s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

árulkodós, árulkodás

m s d l t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 30)

mesedélután

v d s k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

óvódások

k r szt t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

keresztút

f l l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

félelem

v g t l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

vegetált

t n g r


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

tenger

d t t s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

adottság //(végítélet)

sz l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

szélmalom

h t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 30)

hatalom

m r sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

merész

b t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

bátor

k ny v j l z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

könyvjelző

cs t r n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 30)

csatorna

p g cs


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

pogácsa

p cs ny k cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 30)

pecsenyekacsa

f h j


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

fahéj

m j r n n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 30)

majoránna

k p m t t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

képmutatás

s r t f l


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 30)

siratófal

s r t s l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

sertésól

b r k k l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

burukkol 

l n l j


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

lenolaj //(birkaakol)

p t r l m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

petróleum 

b j t l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

bájital

v r zs p l c


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

varázspálca 

b j t r s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

bajtárs

k s d b s


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

kisdobos 

n t f


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

nótafa

r s v z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

őrsvezető

t b r t z


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

tábortűz 

n sz t l g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 30)

nosztalgia

m z l


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

müzli, mázol, mézelő 

l m z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

lemez

b k l t


----------



## laara (2015 Január 30)

bakelit

b k s s k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 30)

bukósisak

k r sz v zs g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 31)

KRESZ-vizsga 

n m d h ny z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

nemdohányzó 

sz v r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

szivar

sz b r p r k


----------



## laara (2015 Január 31)

szoborpark

l cs p l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

lecsapol

m cs r g z


----------



## laara (2015 Január 31)

mocsárgáz

s r g l z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

sárgaláz

l z g r b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

lázgörbe

k r h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

kórház

b t g gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

betegágy

g sz s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

egészség

g z s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

igazság, gazság

r d l n c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

riadólánc

cs p t gy l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

csapatgyűlés

r t k z l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

értekezlet

v g d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

vágódeszka

h gy m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

hagyma

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

karalábé

m b r b r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

emberbarát

r b r b r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

rebarbara

s p r g t k


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

spárgatök

s p r s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

söprés

r n d r k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

rendrakás

r n d r r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

rendőrőrs

r n g d


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

rangadó, ráengedi

l n g d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

elenged

k n d r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

kender, kandúr

v zs g d r k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

Csilla54 írta:


> kender, kandúr
> 
> v zs g d r k k


vizsgadrukk // maximum 6 mássalhangzó lehet - kérlek, figyelj rá

v t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

vetemény

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

ajándék

v sz t s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

veszteség

k r sz t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

keresztút

k gy l m


----------



## laara (2015 Január 31)

kegyelem

n k r n s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

unikornis

h v r g


----------



## laara (2015 Január 31)

hóvirág

b ly n t l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

ibolyántúli

k r m v r g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

körömvirág

t s f r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

tusfürdő

t s k n l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

teáskanál

l n gy s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Január 31)

langyos

t j f l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Január 31)

tejföl

k r z t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

körözött /akarózott, karózott, kiérzett, kirázott, kúrázott/

k r z t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Január 31)

körzet, karzat

cs l d t g


----------



## huncili (2015 Január 31)

családtag

k l n gy


----------



## oolong (2015 Január 31)

különágy, kelengye, kalangya

k l n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

kaland

l g ny f g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

legényfogó

l p ny h l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

lepényhal

h l sz l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

halászlé

t k r p n ty


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

tükörponty

z z m r


----------



## laara (2015 Február 1)

zúzmara 

t t r m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

étterem

p g cs


----------



## laara (2015 Február 1)

pogácsa 

sz t r p cs k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

sztrapacska

b b g ly s


----------



## laara (2015 Február 1)

babgulyás 

l b ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 1)

élboly

l b l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

lóbál, lóbél

h r k n ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

herkentyű

f j t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

fejtető, fújtat

h t m g n s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

hűtőmágnes

m gy r r


----------



## laara (2015 Február 1)

magyaróra, mogyoróra

b b h gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 1)

abbahagy/ó, bábuhegy

f gy l m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

figyelmes

f gy t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

fagytűrő

k r h n t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

körhinta

p l n k


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 1)

ápolónők piálnak /pálinka, palánk, pelenka/

p l t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

pilóták, paloták, politika

h d s r g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

hadsereg

p r k l p ly


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

parkolópálya

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

majonéz

v sz b b


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

viaszbáb

sz n g t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

szénégető

t l p n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

tulipán

l b d r zs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

labdarózsa

b l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

bölcs

l b d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 1)

labdajáték

sz k r ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 1)

szekrény

b k l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 1)

békalencse

b l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

belevaló

sz n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

színez 

sz n c


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 2)

eszencia

k v n t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 2)

kivonat

h g d


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

hegedű

r v l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 2)

rivális érvelés, árvulás, orvles, révülés

r v r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

árverés

r h t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

rühatka, írhatok

t t v z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 2)

tétovázó

t l l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

találat

b r t s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 2)

barátság

r t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 2)

rétes, értés

l l l j


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 2)

illóolaj, alleluja, üllőalj

l l l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 2)

leállás, elállás, lilulás

k l z


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 2)

kalauz, kalóz

sz k s s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

szokásos

l t k p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

életkép

sz p p n p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

szappanopera

s r z t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

sorozat

k p r g ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 3)

képregény

k r k t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

karakter

sz n sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

színész

m zs k sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 3)

muzsikaszó

k m r z n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

kamarazene

sz m f n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

szimfónia

z n k r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

zenekar

s t d b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

üstdob

v z l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 3)

vázlat, vázolt, vizelt

k_r_b_ly


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 3)

(k r b ly) karabély

k s t ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 3)

kastély

m s r h


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 3)

miseruha

m s r d


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 4)

miserend

r v r n d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

reverenda

m gy sz k h ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

megyeszékhely

f v r s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

főváros

zs k u t c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

zsákutca

p r k r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

parkőr

p l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

pult, pilóta, épület, ápolt

v z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 4)

vizit, övezet, vezet, vezető

v z z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

vízízű

v z l n


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 4)

vazelin

r z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

rézelő ?

k n d r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 4)

kender, kandúr

cs l m d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

csalamádé

k k r c


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 4)

kukorica

p p r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

paprika

b r s sz m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 4)

borsszem, borsószem

h s n l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 4)

hasonló

m g r v


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 4)

megrovó mogorva, megérve, megírva

m g r c


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 4)

emigráció, migráció

m h m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

méhméz 

k r v t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

kerevet

f r n c gy


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 5)

franciaágy

t s t v r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

testvér

u n k h g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

unokahúg 

r k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

rokon

l l n s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

ellenség

k r r t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 5)

karrátét, köriratot

m d r d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

madárdal

cs cs r g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

csicsergés

cs cs f l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

csacsifül

t t r m


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

étterem, ittrium, teátrum

t t r v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

útiterv

t r k p


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

térkép

t r k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

átrakodó, törekedő, torkod

gy k v


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

igyekvő

h k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

hóka

k t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

kotta

h n g j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

hangjegy

z n sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

_ k t t _–> kötőtű, kiette, kotta, kitt, kiitta, iktat/ó, katat/ó, kutat/ó, oktat/ó, kötet, // +hóeke
zeneszó, zenész

n n sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

ananász

k gy l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

kagyló

g z gy n gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 5)

igazgyöngy

k sz r


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 5)

kiszór, ékszer, készáru, okszerű, köszörű, kiszúr

k l r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 5)

klór
l m n m


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 5)

alumínium

l n l m


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 5)

linòleum?
m d r d l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

madárdal

t g l r k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

téglarakás

t g r s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

tigris

l f n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

elefánt

l f t k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

liftakna

b r ny f l h


----------



## laara (2015 Február 6)

bárányfelhő

d s ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

édesanya

sz b l t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

szabólétra 

k z m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

közmű /+szobalétra

r s k gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 6)

óriáskígyó

r f l ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 6)

erőfölény

t n c l p s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 6)

tánclépés

m z d l t


----------



## laara (2015 Február 6)

mozdulat

t k t r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 6)

teketória
k d v z m ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 6)

kedvezmény

r d z s t


----------



## laara (2015 Február 6)

erőedzést, redőzését, riadózást

h m n s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 6)

humánus
b r t s g s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

barátságos

r sz k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

erőszakos

k t v


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

aktív

f ny f r r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

fényforrás

v l g t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

világítás

l p z r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

lapzárta

j s g r


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 7)

újságíró

r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

örvény

r v ny s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

érvényes, örvényes

r v l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

érvelés

r v l v sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

orvlövész

r v l v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

revolver

p s k t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

puskatus

sz m t r k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 7)

szemétrakás

sz m t n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 7)

számtan

g m t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 7)

geometria

m t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 8)

méter, motor, meteor, matéria

r c p c


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 8)

recepció

c p c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

icipici

k cs sz t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 8)

kicsúszott

f c l b d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 8)

focilabda 

k v r g p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 8)

keverőgép

j t k t m t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 8)

játékautomata

r b r t m


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 9)

arborétum

t sz f


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 9)

tiszafa

t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

teaszűrő

gy j t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

gyűjtőér

gy sz v r g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

gyűszűvirág

c k l m n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 10)

ciklámen

g ly h r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

gólyahír

t l p n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 10)

tulipán

m r g r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 10)

margaréta

f r g r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 10)

féregirtó

l p l v l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 10)

lapulevél alaplével

k p l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 10)

kapál

v t t g p


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 10)

vetítőgép

v l t l p


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 10)

valutaalap

g l b l s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 11)

globális
n k ssz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

inkasszó

h l l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

hallom, hullám

n v n d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

növendék

t n l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

tanuló

sz t ly f n k


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 11)

osztályfőnök

cs l m d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

csalamádé

t s t p l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 11)

testápoló

t s t l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

testálás 

t s t l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 11)

testület

t s t zs r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

testzsír

t s t n d v


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

testnedv

sz n t r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

szanatórium

m sz t r m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

misztérum

m r g zs k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

méregzsák

v h r f l h


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

viharfelhő

t z l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

tűzoltóság

b t r s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

bátorság, botorság

l v n sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

elevenszülő

p r k l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

pörköl, perkál, parkol

zs b l m p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 11)

zseblámpa

v l g t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

világítás

gy r ty f ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 11)

gyertyafény

gy r p t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 11)

gyarapít

gy f sz l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 11)

gyufaszál

m l z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

amiláz

b l r b n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

bilirubin

r ny k


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 12)

árnyak, ernyők,

cs l n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

#12205: +emulzió

csalántea

r v s s g


----------



## Labonita (2015 Február 12)

orvosság

g p r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

égőpiros

h m l sz t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

hámlaszt

k r l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

korall

sz m r f l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

szamárfül

m t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

metszet

m t t v ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

mutatvány //+ametiszt

gy v s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 12)

gyávaság

gy s s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 12)

ügyesség

s s k sz sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 12)

sóskaszósz

t s s k l


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

tessékel

r t m s s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 12)

ritmusos

n t m t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 12)

intimitás

sz sz h n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

összhang

gy n s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

egyéniség

m n t l d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

mentőláda

m n t d r b


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

mintadarab

k r sz t sz m


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 13)

keresztszem

sz t t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

szőttes

sz n t l n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

színtelen

k n d r m g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

kendermag

m n k d l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

munkadal

b l cs d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

bölcsőde

v d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 13)

óvoda, védő, vad, vád

l l t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

illatszer

l t sz r sz


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 13)

látszerész

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 13)

gombóc

k b c


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 13)

kibuc, kibic, kabóca

k l c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

keláció

k l c m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

kálcium

k ny h s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

konyhasó

p p r k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

paprika

b zs l k m


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

bazsalikom

sz g f sz g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

szegfűszeg

b r s l v s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

borsóleves

k l k p sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

kelkáposzta

t p z r


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

tépőzár

g m b ly k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

gomblyuk

h m z f n l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

hímzőfonal

v l t t r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 14)

váltótárs

p n z t r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 14)

pénztáros

p r t t l n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 14)

pártatlan, párttalan

k l z n


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 14)

kalauznő /öklözni, kiélezni/

k l v n


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 15)

okulván, kelvin _(mértékegység)_

g n t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

genetika

sz m h j


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 15)

szemhéj

cs r p d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

csőrepedés

cs r f s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 15)

cserfes, cserfás

sz r k l b


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 15)

szarkaláb

l v d s h


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 15)

olvadáshő

l m d z


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 15)

álmodozó

n m d t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 15)

önimádat

z v r d tt


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

zavarodott

k ny r b l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

kenyérbél

cs r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

cseresznye 

v r k z s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

várakozás

h j n l


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

hajnal

m n k n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

munkanap

t l r


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

túlóra

cs sz t t s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 16)

csúsztatás

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

palacsinta

t l r c p t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 16)

ételrecept
k l n f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 16)

különféle

v l t z t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 16)

változatos

v r g n k


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 16)

virágének

p p gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

pipogya

p l v sz sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

palavessző

h m k b c k


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 17)

homokbucka

k c b b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

kócbaba

b r k s t l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

borkóstoló

v d ny g t


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 17)

vadnyugat

s l k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

salakos

t n sz p ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

teniszpálya

t n sz r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

tanszer

v n l z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

vonalzó

m r d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 17)

meredek, maradék, maródik

c c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

cica, coca, icce, uccu 

c k k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

cikkes, cakkos

l n v sz n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 17)

lenvászon

cs r k sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 17)

cserkész

k t l h z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 17)

kötélhúzás

m j n z


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 17)

majonéz
f n m s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 17)

finomság

h j cs r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

hajcsár

h j cs t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

hajcsat

l f r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

lófarok

c c m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 18)

cicoma, cicám

k sz ty


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 18)

kesztyű

k r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

kering, korong, karing

k r m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

korom, kérem, karom, köröm, károm

l d r c s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

lidérces

k r d z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

kérdez, kérdező, kardoz, kardozó

k t n t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

katonatiszt

h b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 18)

éhbér, háború, hűbér, habar, habár

r m ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 18)

remény

cs l f


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 18)

csalfa

b k l n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 18)

békülne, bókolna

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 18)

naptár

b h c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

bohóc

k k r c


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 18)

kukorica

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

téglalap

s k d m


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 18)

esküdöm, síkidom, síakadémia

m k r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 18)

makramé

m n g m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 18)

monogám

g g l g ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 18)

agglegény
k m t f z t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

kamatfizetés / folzsike, 4-6, max. 6 mássalhangzó lehet - kérlek legközelebb figyelj!

t b sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

autóbusz

d sz t r cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

dísztárcsa

d sz b d


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 19)

díszebéd

f t l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

fatális

f t l g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

futólag

m l k k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

emlékkönyv

r j z t n r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

rajztanár

m t m t k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 19)

matematikus

f l n k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 19)

falánk, félénk

b z g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

buzogány 

b z l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 20)

bizalom

sz t k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

szitakötő

k n d r m g


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 20)

kendermag
n t r n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 20)

kendermag
internet

zs r k cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 20)

zsúrkocsi

r n d r j r


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 20)

rendőrjárőr

p n t z s


----------



## laara (2015 Február 20)

pontozás 

p l m j


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 21)

épelméjű 



d c g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 21)

döcögős

d v t b b


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 21)

divatbáb

k z z l s


----------



## laara (2015 Február 22)

közízlés 

n gy l l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

nagylilik

g z t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 22)

igazítás

g z g p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

gőzgép

g z d g s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 22)

gazdagság

g r s k l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

ugróiskola

t n c h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 22)

táncház

k r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

kering

v l l l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 22)

vállalat //karing, keringő, kerengő

sz m l g p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 22)

számológép

d h v t l


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 22)

adóhivatal
b v l l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 23)

bevallás

sz r n cs


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 23)

szerencse, Szerencs

n k k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 23)

énekkar

d k k r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 23)

diákkör

d r k k r


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Február 24)

drukker

f t b l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 24)

futball

t m b l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 24)

tombola

t c b l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 24)

utcabál

j l m z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 24)

jelmez

m sz k b l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 24)

maszkabál

m sz k h d


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 24)

mészkőhíd

p l l r z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 24)

palléroz, pillérez

k z m v s


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 24)

közműves, kézműves

h s t n r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 24)

hőstenor

r g n s p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

orgonasíp

k p k r t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

képkeret

r g ny h s n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

regényhősnő

n v


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 25)

név, neve, nevű, növő, naiv

v l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

villamos

h j l m s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

hajlamos

h j l k k


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

hajlakk

m j l k


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 25)

majolika
r k l m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

reklám

f l j s g


----------



## folzsike (2015 Február 25)

faliújság
m d s t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 25)

módosítás

sz g t l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

szigetelés

sz g l t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

szögletes

t n sz p ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

teniszpálya

t n sz k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 25)

tanszék

l b r t r m


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 25)

laboratórium

r g z d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

rögződő

h t s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

hatóság

t z l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

tűzoltóság

h r d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

híradó, hord, hordó

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

galagonya

r d sz t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

erdészet

h gy r m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 26)

hegyorom

v c c s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

vicces

k c g t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 26)

kocogott, kacagott, kacagtató

ny k l n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 26)

_/Szia, szép a hóvirágod_

nyaklánc

v r g f z r


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 26)

virágfüzér

l j b gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 26)

olajbogyó

k k t l b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 26)

koktélbár

s v ny v z


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 26)

ásványvíz

j g k c k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 26)

jégkocka

h t sz k r ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

hűtőszekrény

j_gv_r_m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

jégverem

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

barlang

k r s m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Február 27)

kórusmű, kórisme

t m g t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

támogatás

n d l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 27)

andalító indulat

d d l v


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

diadalív

t r ny d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 27)

toronydaru

k c r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 27)

akácerdő

v r g sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

virágszirom

p r k l h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 27)

parkolóház

v d k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 27)

viadukt

v n d g gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Február 27)

vendégágy

l m d z s


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2015 Február 27)

álmodozás

l l m t n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Február 28)

illemtan

t n c s k l


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 28)

tánciskola

g n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 28)

agancs, gáncs

g ny l d s


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 28)

gúnyolódás

g ny l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Február 28)

gúnyol, gányol

t l j m n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Február 28)

talajminta

l l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 1)

előlem 

l m l m


----------



## laara (2015 Március 1)

limlom, elemelem

z l t l n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 1)

üzletlánc

b t r s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 1)

bátorság, botorság

h n g j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 1)

hangjegy

l d s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 1)

áldás, lédús

l f t k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 1)

liftakna

l p cs h z


----------



## laara (2015 Március 1)

lépcsőház

m l k m s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 1)

emlékmise

b l k m s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

ablakmosó

sz r v s b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

szarvasbőr

sz n t j l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

szintjel, szünetjel

t r p sz t l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 2)

huncili írta:


> szintjel, szünetjel
> 
> t r p sz t l


terepasztal

z r m s t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

ezermester

b r k cs s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

bérkocsis

z m v z t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

üzemvezető

t x r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

taxióra

v z k l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

vezeklés

k p zs s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

kapzsiság

j p f s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

jópofaság

l p r s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 2)

lőporos

k z p sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

középszerű / + alperes

l k h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 2)

lakóház

zs k t c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 2)

zsákutca

h t s f k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 2)

hatásfok

h t t s k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

hátitáska

k l cs t r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

/+hűtőtáska

kulcstartó

m c h n k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

mechanikus

k z m n k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

kézimunka

h r g l s


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Március 3)

horgolás

h r k l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

horkolás, harákolás

l v g v t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

levegővétel

l g t t l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

elégtétel

l g t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

liget, lógat, eléget

zs k v r r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

zsákvarrótű

zs k s p k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

zsokésapka

k m ny k l p


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Március 3)

keménykalap

k r m p l


----------



## Labonita (2015 Március 3)

keménykalap
krumpli

c k r f l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

cukorfalat

s v g c k r


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Március 3)

süvegcukor

m k s t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

mákostészta

n p k l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

napkelte, napkelet

k l n cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

kilincs

k l l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

kullancs

p r n cs


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 3)

parancs

z l t k t s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 3)

üzletkötés

z r k k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 3)

azúrkék

z l l b m b


----------



## laara (2015 Március 3)

ízlelőbimbó

l v s h ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 3)

alváshiány

r g z m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 3)

ragozom, rágóizom

r g n m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

ergonómia // valóban, rágóizomra gondoltam

r f l ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

erőfölény

m t g t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 4)

mutogat

sz m r f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 4)

szamárfül

p n t h t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 4)

ponthatár

l k sz t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

el(ő)készít, lukaszt(ó) 

b j k t v


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

objektív

p r t k c


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 4)

protekció

p r b l m


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

probléma 

l cs p d k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 4)

lecsapódik

l t p d k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

eltépődik 

b f l j t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 4)

búfelejtő

b f l z s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

biflázás 

b gy sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 4)

bágyasztó

b v sz t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

bűvészet, ebvészt 

r n z l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 4)

ironizál

r n t l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

orientál

h r c m v sz


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

harcművész

r g n m


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 4)

ergonómia

sz l m z l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 4)

szolmizál

sz l m sz l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 4)

szalmaszál 

n k l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

önköltség

r n d j r r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

rendőrjárőr

r n sz d


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 5)

őrnaszád

g z h j


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

gőzhajó

k t m r n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 5)

katamarán

f h s n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 5)

fahusáng 

h r k l s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 5)

harákolás, horkolás

l m sz sz k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 5)

álomszuszék

l m sz m


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 5)

elemszám

s r k m l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 5)

sörkomló 

t k m l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 5)

/+ sarokemelő

útkímélő

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

kamilla

b z t s t k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

biztosítok, biztosítók, biztosíték

l ny s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

alanyeset

t r gy l s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

tárgyalás

t h l l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

áthallás

t h l z t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

úthálózat

zs k t c


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

zsákutca

p r h z m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

párhuzamos

v n l s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

vonalas

m t r l g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

meteorológus

d j r s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

időjárás

g r n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

gerenda, grund, grand

v l m k r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

valamikor

m k r b


----------



## Kormos Melinda (2015 Március 6)

mikróba, mákrabló

r r n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

órarend

v l g t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

világítás

v l g r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 6)

vulgáris 

p l g r s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

polgáros

t t c m


----------



## Kormos Melinda (2015 Március 6)

tetcem


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

autóútcím

l h t s g s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 6)

lehetséges

l h t t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

lehetetlen

ny k t k r t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

nyakatekert

n gy l b gy r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

angyalbögyörő

k l k t k s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

eklektikus

t s l t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 6)

ötöslottó

v s l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 6)

viselet, vasalat

v s k r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

vaskaró

h t z m


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 6)

hűtőüzem, hátizom

sz sz g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 6)

szószegő

t n k l t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 6)

tanklőtér

k l t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

kültér

k p s j l z


----------



## laara (2015 Március 7)

kapásjelző

r ny t sz m


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 7)

irányítószám

k r b r t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 7)

karburátor

j k r zs


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 7)

ajakrúzs

j t k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

játékautó

r v z t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 7)

őrvezető, úrvezető, árvezető

b sz r d


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 7)

[HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY]
abszurd


c p l l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 7)

cipellő

t p n k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

topánka

v g z t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 7)

végzet

b r s p k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 7)

bőrsapka 

k t t s k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 7)

aktatáska, kutatások, kettősök

m m r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 7)

mámor, memória

m r k l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 7)

markoló

l m b s t r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 7)

lombsátor

sz m l c


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 7)

szimuláció, számléc

t m l c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 7)

tömlöc

v r b r t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 7)

várbörtön

s t t z r k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 8)

sötétzárka 

r r t l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 8)

irritáló

l t t l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 8)

életteli

d n m k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 8)

dimamikus

k r k t r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

karakteres

d l c g


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 8)

délceg

d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

deli

k r m k f


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 8)

körömkefe
b b r k f j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

buborékfújó 

h b cs k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

habcsók

h b zs l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 8)

habzsol, habzsoló

h b r g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 8)

háborog, háborgó

v v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

ivóverseny, evőverseny

h n g l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 8)

hangulat

l t r m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

életöröm / eltűröm, előtermő, oltármű, életerőm/

l t l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

életelem

d t r ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

adótorony

d t r t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 8)

diótorta 

s l m sz t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

slamasztika

b l f k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 8)

balfék 

f l k gy l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

félkegyelmű

f l k gy l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

fülkagyló

sz t r g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

osztriga

sz t g t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

osztogat

sz g t l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

szigetlakó

sz g t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 8)

sziget, eszeget, iszogat, szeget, szöget, szegte 

sz m k z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

szemközt, számkiűzött

sz m k r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 8)

számkör, eszmekör

sz m l t n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 8)

szimultán

h m r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

humoreszk 

d b v r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 9)

dobverő

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

zongora

n g r h


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 9)

ingruha

p p l n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 9)

paplan, puplin

k z l g m b


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 9)

kézelőgomb

zs b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

zsebóra

r d m s r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 9)

rádióműsor

r k l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 9)

reklám

d z v r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 9)

időzavar

k k t b k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 9)

kikötőbak

k k t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 9)

kikötőőr

v g v t r n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 9)

üvegvitrin //+ Kéktúra

j g v t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 9)

jogvita

k k b b


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 9)

kakaóbab

b b k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

bebukik (?)

t z l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

tűzoltó

k t n t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

katonatiszt

r d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

erdő

h gy cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

hegycsúcs

t r p t r k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

tereptarka

t r p n t n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

terpentin

sz l g v t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

szalagavató

g ly t b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

gólyatábor

s t r l p


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

sátorlap

v z p r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

vízpart

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 10)

napfény

v k c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

vakáció

ny r l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

nyaralás

n p f ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

napfény

p r t m n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

apartman, partmenti

sz m d n c


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

úszómedence

m g r c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

migráció

l l g r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

allegória, allegro

b l g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

bolgár

k l f l d


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

külföld(i) // + biológiaóra 

l f l d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

elfeled

n d n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

indián, indáin, Ónodiné, indianai

n r n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

Narnia

nem a 4-5-6 mássalhangzós játékban vagyunk?

f g k f


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

fogkefe //de, ott, mi a hiba? ; előzőnél –> + anaerob

t k f


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

tűkefe, tökfa, tikfa

r r g n s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 10)

arrogáns

t r v ny


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

törvény

r m s d


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

törvény + rumosdió

l g t t l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

elégtétel

l m p l z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 10)

lámpaláz

h n g r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

lámpaláz + hangár, henger

f s ty k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

fiastyúk

k p j f


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

kopjafa 

h n g r k m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

hungarikum

p r h n t s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

porhintés

m d z g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

madzag

m d z


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

medúza

k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

ékezetes 

k v r l p t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

keverőlapát

v s v l l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

vasvilla, vasvella

v z cs


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

vizcső, ivózacsi

p r zs l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

perzsel /parázsló, perzselő, pörzsöl, perzsául/

p r b l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 10)

parabola

l j s t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

aljasító olajsütő, olajsatu

h j s t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

hajsütő

h k p p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

éhkopp

k r t n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

kerítőnő /keratin, ökörtinó, kretén, karotin, kórtan/

g r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

egérút 

k k p r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

kakaópor

k n m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

kenőmáz 

g r f g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

egérfog, egérfogó, egérfogú //+ aknamező

r f g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 10)

érfogó

p n t n h d


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

pontonhíd

r zs k r t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 10)

rizsköret

b r g ny p r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

burgonyapüré 

s s k l v l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

sóskalevél

s s k h d


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

sáskahad 

d g h gy m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

dughagyma

d g v sz


----------



## laara (2015 Március 10)

dögvész 

r p ty r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 10)

ripityára /rapityára/

p l m d r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

palimadár

t r d f s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

tőrdöfés

r t l n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

éretlen

v r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

veretlen

v d r z


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

vadorzó

b k g t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

békaügetés

k t l h z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

kötélhúzás

l p ny v s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

lepényevés

zs k b m cs k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

zsákbamacska

zs k s p k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

zsokésapka

p n m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

panamakalap

f j v d sz


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 11)

fejvadász

h t l v t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

hatlövetű

h t l v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

hétalvó

h t r t g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

határtag, hétrétegű

t gy b m b


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

tőgybimbó

l l t r v s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

állatorvos

l l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

illat, állat

l m sz sz k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

álomszuszék //+ lelátó 

p cs l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 11)

pacsál, pacsuli

p r m r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

premieres

p m r m


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 11)

apámuram //+peremorsó

l m r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

almárium

k p k r t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 11)

képkeret

k s k r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

kiskert

s r d


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

esőerdő /söradó, Söréd/

p r d


----------



## laara (2015 Március 11)

prűd, préda, Parád, iparadó

n t r z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

intarzia

gy n k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 11)

igyunk, gyönki, gyanúk, ágynak, ügyünk

gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

gyömbér

r t n k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

eretnek

zs r l f


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 11)

zsurlófű

b k ny l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

békanyál, baknyúl

l k ny l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

alkonyul, lekonyul

k k ny l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

kéknyelű

t m f l d


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 11)

timföld

k r n d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 11)

Korond, korund

v s r c


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 11)

vasérc

v s t p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

vastaps 

l d s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!

előadás :: Kormányos, ez csak 3 volt, nem gond?

k s m b r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

kisember

f l n p t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

falinaptár

f l n t r p


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

filantróp

_/A címhez és a betűszámhoz, ugyan nem nekem írtad, annyiban mégis érintettnek érzem magam, hogy én is adtam már fel "csak" 3 betűs feladványt, nem is egyszer.
Ebből, eddig nem volt gond, amit jobban betartottunk, az az, hogy 6 betűnél ne legyen több, persze azért arra is akad példa, több is, hogy 7 betűs feladvány volt.
Okosabbak nem lettünk, csak ismertettem a játék történelmét
_
s m r t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

ismeret //Igen, az indító 1. hsz. sem ír minimumról, csak maximumról, és eddig így is játszottuk. Eztán is jó lesz így 

d m r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

idomár // Köszönöm a hozzászólásokat, megjegyzem.

l g n r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

légionárius

l g r n t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

ülőgarnitúra

f l g r n


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

filigrán

m n t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

mentor

d t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

diótorta /idetart, idetért, odatört, detroiti/

m t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

meteor (Meteora, Mátra, műtár havalaki igy szereti)

b r z s k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

borzaska //vagy _borzsák, bőrzsák, _ha a „z s” _zs_ lenne

b r t s k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

bőrtáska

v l l z m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

vállizom

v l l h z


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

vállhoz, villaház

t l r n s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

toleráns

z r v t r m


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

zárvatermő

sz m b z s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

szambázás

t l t l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

szimbiózis
ötletel

sz m b t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

számbeütő

sz l r d


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

szilárd (szálerdő, aszalórúd) //+ szombat

zs r f


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

zsiráf, zsúrfiú

m z d s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 12)

zsiráf

sz r k t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 12)

mézédes
szakértő, szekérút

l z d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 12)

lázadás

k s t ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

kastély

k p sz k d


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

kapaszkodó

k n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 12)

kenguru

m t d r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

matador 

r v r l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

rovarölő 

l m zs


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

limozs

t m n t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

autómentő /+elemózsia

m ly g s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

émelygés

k r g k r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 12)

kergekór 

k r sz m


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 12)

ökörszem

l t k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 12)

oltókés

k l t p n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

költőpénz

b n k b t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 13)

bankbetét

r t k p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

értékpapír

t m t k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 13)

tematikus

sz sz r s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

ésszerűség / + automatikus

v r b f sz k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 13)

verébfészek

f t m d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

futómadár

f t h r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

főteher

cs g t sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 13)

+áfateher

csigatészta

f r h ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

férőhely

k r k v t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

kerékvető

k r r v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

körorvos

k r r g l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

korrigál

k s r v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

keserves // - mint az én megfejtéseim időnként 

v s l t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

viseltes, viseletes

l s l t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

éleslátás

l s l l s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 13)

lesállás

r d m j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

érdemjegy

k z sz t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 13)

kéziszótár

m s d sz v cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 13)

mosdószivacs

t r l k z


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 13)

törölközö

d r k p r n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 13)

derékpárna

d r k z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 14)

derekazás - http://elfelejtettszavak.blogspot.hu/2013/07/derekazas.html

n r k z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 14)

narkózis // _naon'_ jó ez is, eredetileg egy kártyajátékra gondoltam: _durákozás_

m r k z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 14)

/a durákozást nem ismerem, erre meg kínomban jöttem rá, semmi más értelmeset nem tudtam kirakni a megadott betűkből

mérkőzés

s n p sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

snapszli //a derekazást meg csak-csak, de a durákozás szót még nem hallottam

r h j s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 14)

röhejes

cs g v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

csigavér // + űrhajós

v d r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 14)

vádirat, védőirat, vadruta

n d r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 14)

nádarató 

n d r g ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 14)

nadragulya

n d r g f k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

nadrágfék

n p sz r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 15)

népszerű 

k v n s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

kívánság

h j t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

hajtás, óhajtás

h r m d k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

harmadik

v t m d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

vetemedik

r g d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

ragad, rágod, rúgod, rugód, ragadó, rágódó

sz l m k z l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

szalmakazal

sz l m z l s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

szolmizálás

v l n k l cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

violinkulcs

f k l cs


----------



## laara (2015 Március 15)

áfakulcs 

sz j r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

szójárás 

sz j z r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 15)

szájzár

n m s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 15)

nemiség

n gy s g


----------



## Mile (2015 Március 15)

nagyság

p r m t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 15)

paraméter 

m t b l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

metabolit 

m t r n g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

motring

g m b ly g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 16)

gombolyag

h s l v s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

húsleves

gy f t sz t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

gyufatészta

m j g m b c


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 16)

májgombóc

m j g p ly


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

műjégpálya

j g h k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

jéghoki

j g sz b l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

jogászbál

b l k r ly n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 16)

bálkirálynő

k r n g


----------



## laara (2015 Március 16)

keringő, korong, karing

b l k v g


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

ablaküveg

r d t l n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 16)

irdatlan redőtlen

l d t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

áldatlan

l ny t l n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 16)

előnytelen

z n g r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

zongora

h r p f g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

harapófogó

k l p cs


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

kalapács

z r m s t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 16)

ezermester

sz r t r n


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

szertorna

sz r p r b


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 16)

szúrópróba

t r p


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 16)

terep

d m b l d l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

domboldal

h gy cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

hegycsúcs

c r z h gy


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 17)

ceruzahegy

r j t v n l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

rajtvonal

ny r g p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

nyerőgép

k ty t p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

kutyatáp

d b z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

doboz

t l p n f


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 17)

tulipánfa

k r t sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

kertész

n t z k n n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 17)

öntözőkanna

n l z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

analizál

r z l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 17)

urizál, irizál, rezel, Rozália

r z l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

érzület

f sz l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 17)

feszült, feszület

m d r f sz k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 17)

madárfészek

r k ly k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 17)

rókalyuk

r k v r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 17)

rekvirál

k v r l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 17)

akvarell

k v r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 17)

kaviár, kivár, kövér, kővár, kavar

k p v g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 17)

kaviár /kövér, kavar, kővár, keveri/
kapavágás

k v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 18)

kevés, ekevas, kivés, köves, kávás

k r l b l l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 18)

körülbelül

m n d r k k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 18)

mindörökké

b k r k k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 19)

békarokka 
//Equisetum hiemale L.; békaláb, békalábfű
Equisetum silvaticum L.; medveszaka, medveszakál
egyéb nevei: zsurló, kannamosófű, cindrót, sullófű, surlófű, fentőfű, békarokka, békaláb, bábaguzsaly, medveszakál, lófarkfű

h r b t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

herbatea

h r g l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

horgolás

gy n s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

egyéniség

k z h t l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

közhatalom

k z b s t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 19)

kézbesít, kézbesítő

k z s l b s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

kezeslábas

r h n m


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 19)

ruhanemű


k m ny k l p


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

keménykalap

k m ny cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

kéménycső

k m ny t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

keményítő

k d r c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

kudarc

p d l s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

padláslétra

p d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 19)

pedál

p d sz t l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

piedesztál

p n t l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 19)

pántlika

h n t l k


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 19)

hintaülőke, hántolók

b r cs s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

brácsás 

b n d t g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 20)

bandatag

k n g r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 20)

kenguru

r c p t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

recept

t d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 20)

tudomány

h r m sz g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

háromszög

h r m h d


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 20)

haramiahad

m n s v k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

mensevik /aminosavak/

m n s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

minőség

m r k h s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

márkahűség

g b g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

ágbogas

t s k s h t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 20)

tüskéshátú

j g s m d v


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

jegesmedve

b n d k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 20)

bandukol

sz n v d ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

szenvedély

k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 20)

akaraterő, kurátor

t k m g


----------



## laara (2015 Március 20)

tökmag 

sz ty l


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 20)

szotyola
h t r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

határidő

d l ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

adóalany

gy s k d s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

ügyeskedős, ügyeskedés

gy f gy t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

ügyefogyott

r t k p cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 20)

iratkapocs

k z t r l t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 20)

közterület 

n k n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

önként nőként

d k n t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 20)

adókontó 

j l k p


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

jelkép

j v n d l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 20)

jövendölő

r k p r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 20)

rakpart

r k b r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 20)

rókabőr

l l t v d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 21)

állativadék

d r n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 21)

időrend

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 21)

tábortűz

s b k t z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 21)

sebkötöző

l z m r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 21)

lázmérő

l b z m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 21)

lábizom

gy n s ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 21)

egyensúly

t r d c


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 21)

tradíció

t c d l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 21)

utcadal

v l g k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 22)

világkép

t r k ny


----------



## laara (2015 Március 22)

tárkony 

g b n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 22)

gubanc

sz m r j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 22)

szamuráj

sz m r s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 22)

szomorúság

l b t r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 22)

lábtörlő

s r k f


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

sárkefe

s r k h z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 23)

sarokház

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

denevér

g r ly k


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 23)

egérlyuk
b r l k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 23)

bérlakás

t g l t s t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

téglatest

k r f r sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 23)

körfűrész

p k r f


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

pókerfiú, pékárú áfa

p m p f


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 23)

pompafa //+apokrif

p m p g


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

pampog //+pampafű

p k m p r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 23)

pakompart 

h z p r


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 23)

háziipar

h z l l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 23)

hizlalt háziállat

m z l l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

mezőillat 

m z z n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 24)

//+ hízóállat

mozzanat

k t l v r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 24)

kötélverő

_a_ _ö_e_ű


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

/csak egy kicsit tévedtél el: h t l v t ű

r d d s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 24)

rádióadás

d s h b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 24)

adáshiba 

d l ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 24)

adóalany, adóelőny, időelőny

r l ny


----------



## laara (2015 Március 24)

űrlény 

sz sz d t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 24)

szószedet // + _úrilány _

sz m d t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 24)

számadat _//sokszor inkább érzem magam űrlénynek, mint úrilánynak, így nem csoda, hogy az villant be_ 

k l p t sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 24)

eukaliptusz

k l m t sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 25)

klematisz

k sz n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 25)

kúszónövény

v h g sz t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 25)

ívhegesztés

k r s d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 25)

korosodás

k r s t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 25)

kiárusítás, károsítás, korosítás

k k ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 25)

kökény

k k t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 25)

kékítő, kikötő, kukta

k l l g r f


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 25)

kalligráfia

k l b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 25)

kolibri

l p r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 25)

leopárd

l f n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 25)

elefánt

l p f n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 25)

lépfene

h gy t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 25)

hegytető

n gy t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 25)

nagytata

n gy gy t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 26)

öngyógyító

n gy v n


----------



## laara (2015 Március 26)

negyven 

l c l d k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 26)

élcelődik

c l l v l d


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 26)

céllövölde

cs l l s r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 26)

csillesor

cs l l g k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 26)

csillagkép

cs l m s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 26)

csalimese

l m s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 26)

álmos

sz l k k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

szélkakas

k r s m


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

kórusmű

v g h d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

vágóhíd

d sz n v g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 27)

disznóvágás

zs m l k c k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

zsemlekocka 

l k l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

alkalom

l k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 27)

lakol, lékel, elkel, előkelő, alakuló

p p g j


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

elkel, alkáli, lakol, lakli

papagáj

v d m b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 27)

vadember

z m l z


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

izomláz 

z m b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

zombi

z h n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

zömébe zambiai zombi
zuhanás

t h n sz


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

zuhanás 
tehenész

n k f v r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

unokafivér

b k k f


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

bükkfa 

f f l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

fafélék

f l m l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

fülemüle 

p l h p f


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

pléhpofa

c l p f


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

cölöpfa

t r n sz k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

trónszék

t v r ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 27)

tivornya

p p l n


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

paplan, puplin, papolna

d r g b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 27)

drogbáró, drága bor

cs r sz ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

cseresznye //+ördögbőr

cs l d f


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 27)

családfa, családfő

b l cs


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

családfa, bölcső, bölcsi, bölcs

b l d z r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

buldózer

l d z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

áldozat

l d z t t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 27)

üldözött, áldozott, éledezett 

n r c sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

nárcisz

v n m b r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

vénember

t r l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 27)

tárolt, terelt, tárlat

r r g


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 27)

érrög, órarugó

g g f


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Március 27)

gégefő

p r k l b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

porkoláb

r n d r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

rendőr

r t t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

irattár /rotátor/

g t t r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

gáttörő, gáttér 

sz sz f g l l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

összefoglaló //+agitátor

m t sz f g


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

metszőfog 

f l k gy l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

félkegyelmű

b l n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 28)

bolond

b l d g


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

boldog, buldog, beledug

n l m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

önelemző

d t z


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

diétázó időutazó

d t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

időtér, diótörő

d t t r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

adattár

l g f ly s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 28)

légfolyosó

d n v r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

denevér 

j j l ny m t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 28)

ujjlenyomat

m sz sz zs


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

masszázs 

l n d k r k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

lendkerék

l n d l s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

lendülés, landolás 

l x s l k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 28)

luxuslakás

l x k l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

lexikális

l x l s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

eloxálás

m m n t sz


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

ammonitesz 

r ny l t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

árnyalat

l l l m p


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

állólámpa 

z n v z


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

özönvíz

cs l l h r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

csellóhúr 

k t t t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

kettétört

k t t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

kotta, ketté, iktat(ó), kutató//+kottatartó

n k l r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

nukleáris

cs k p c


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

csőkupac, ócskapiac 

m k r b


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

mikroba

m k g b


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

mákgubó

m m k r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

mimikri

cs k p cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

ácskapocs

m k r b sz


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

mikrobusz

l l b f


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

állóbüfé

l l l s


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

leállás

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

százszorszép

sz z p cs ny


----------



## laara (2015 Március 28)

szűzpecsenye 

p b l c s t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

publicista

l k l cs


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

álkulcs

k cs k l b


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 28)

kecskeláb

k cs k f


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 28)

kaucsukfa

b l m b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 29)

bölömbér 

t r k ny


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

tárkony 

b r k b gy


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 29)

borókabogyó

f h r n m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 29)

fehérnemű

d g t j t k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

adogatójáték

t j t k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

tajték

t k z b n


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

útközben

l k m


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

alkímia

d g n sz t k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

diagnosztika

s l m sz t k


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

slamasztika 

t n l l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

útonálló

t n l v


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

tanulva...

s t b l t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

stabilitás // +tanulóév

s b l t


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

sublót

gy f l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

egyféle ügyfél: egyfülű

l f l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

élőfalu, lóféle, lófül

sz c l l l


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

oszcillál //+alufólia

v c l l l


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

vacillál 

v k c n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 29)

vakcina

t p z r


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

tépőzár 

b ly n g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 29)

bolyongás

k ty h z


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 29)

kutyaház

h s g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 29)

hűséges

l b ny m


----------



## laara (2015 Március 29)

lábnyom 

z l s s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 29)

ízléses

j l s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 30)

jeles, július, jóleső, 
t k r k s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 30)

ötkarikás

b r s k r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 30)

birskörte

v d s k r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 30)

óvodáskor
k m sz k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 30)

kamaszkor

k m v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 30)

kőműves

k m zs


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 30)

kámzsa

k m cs


----------



## laara (2015 Március 30)

kémcső

b l f g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 30)

balfogás

h l zs k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 30)

hálózsák

t r k t r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 30)

traktor?
z m n k


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 30)

zimankó

l m n k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 31)

álmaink 

k t l z t r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 31)

katalizátor

v r g cs r p


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 31)

virágcserép

z m z v r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 31)

üzemzavar

r m sz n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 31)

áramszünet

b z t s t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 31)

biztosíték

g z l v ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 31)

igazolvány

z n s t


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 31)

azonosító, zeneeste

b n s t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 31)

bűneset

b n f k t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Március 31)

ébenfekete

n r n cs


----------



## folzsike (2015 Március 31)

narancs
m l k z t


----------



## huncili (2015 Március 31)

emlékezet

k b l t k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Március 31)

kobaltkék

n f l j cs


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 31)

nefelejcs

h g n k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Március 31)

higiénikus

m g n k c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Március 31)

magánakció

p r t z n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Március 31)

partizán

cs t n k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

csetnik

f r m t r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 1)

fórumtárs

f r m t r t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 1)

formatorta

b r k s v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

borkősav

m r l g


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 1)

/+ formatartó

mérleg

ty k k t r c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 1)

tyúkketrec

p ly k p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 1)

pályakép

sz n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 1)

színötös, szünetes

sz n t c


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 1)

szanitéc 

n t c


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

intuíció

sz sz c c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

Elsőre szecesszióra gondoltam.


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

asszociáció 

sz t r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

asztrál, sztárol

r j z f l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

rajzfilm

r n d z


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 2)

rendező


sz l s v sz n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 2)

szélesvásznú

t s m z


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

autósmozi

t sz k l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 2)

útszűkület

f l c m p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 2)

fülcimpa

r r ny r g


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 2)

orrnyereg
cs p r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

csoport

t n t r gy


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 2)

tantárgy

k d v n c


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 2)

kedvenc
m r l g l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 2)

mérlegel

m r g zs k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 2)

méregzsák

k r ly l ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

királylány

t n d r m s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 2)

tündérmese

r m r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

rémregény

l z t s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

előzetes, lázítás, lazítás

s m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 2)

esemény

z l l b m b


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

ízlelőbimbó

sz s p k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

úszósapka

p s p k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

püspök

p l s s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

plüss

m l s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

omlás, melós, emelés, ámulás

r g l m s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

rugalmas

s k d l m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

sokadalom /+irgalmas

f l sz r v z


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

felszarvaz

f l sz r z


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

fölszorzó

f l sz v g


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

fülszöveg //+félszáraz

f l v g


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

faluvég, felvág

t p sz t k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

utópisztikus

t cs l l g s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 2)

ötcsillagos, tócsillogás, teacsillagos

b r l sz k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

burleszk

b r s sz m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 2)

börleszk/burleszk
borsszem

sz b ly sz r


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 2)

szabályszerű

sz l n k cs


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 2)

szalonkocsi?
cs k t j s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

csokitojás

h s v t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 3)

húsvét 

n d r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 3)

náderdő, android

f l t m d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

feltámadás

l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 3)

élet, elit, alt, élt, olt, ölt, ült, lét

k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

kesztyű

f r d k ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 3)

fáradékony

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

parfüm

l l t gy r ty


----------



## Mile (2015 Április 3)

illatgyertya

l t h t r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 3)

látóhatár

t s t r k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 3)

utastérkép 

t s t t j


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 3)

testtáj

p l l t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 3)

apelláta 

p k z l b


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 3)

épkézláb

p k l k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

pakolok, pókalak(ú) (mint pókszabású)

p n t k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

péntek, pántok, pontok

z b sz l m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

zabszalma 

K k ty n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

Kukutyin

k r ly f


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

királyfi 

v g h gy


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

üveghegy

v r zs p l c


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

varázspálca 

t l t s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

táltos

r ny h l


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

aranyhal 

cs d l m p


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

csodalámpa

k n cs k r s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

kincskereső 

r z g r s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 4)

rézgaras

k s k k s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 4)

kiskakas

l d ny / L d ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

Ladány

l v l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 5)

levél

k p s l p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 5)

képeslap 

l p l v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

lapulevél

t v d s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 5)

tévedés, utóvédes, tévéadás 

cs k v s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 5)

ócskavas

m k v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 5)

műköves

t v d s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

tévedés

g z s g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

igazságos

l t h


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

élethű

h s n m s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 6)

hasonmás 

k r h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

kórház

b t g s g


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

betegség

gy gy l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 6)

gyógyulás

m t t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 6)

matt, emitt, amott, mutat, matat

d n k r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 6)

édenkert

d t l s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 6)

datálás, dotálás

d l t l d s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

időeltolódás

d l z m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

idealizmus, dualizmus

p l z m t v


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

plazmatévé

n t r n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

internet

k p cs l t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

kapcsolat, kapcsolt

l v l z l p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

levelezőlap 

d v z l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

üdvözöl, üdvözül, üdvözlő

d sz t v r t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

dísztávirat 

v n k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

vánkos

d r k l j


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

derékalj 

sz sz k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 7)

összekötő

sz sz k z n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

szeszkazán

p l n k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

pálinka, palánk

cs k l k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

csuklókar

k r k t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

karkötő 

k sz r d b z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

ékszerdoboz

b z t s t k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

biztosíték 

d t b z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

adatbázis

r d sz t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

erdészet 

b r k ny r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 7)

birkanyírás

f d r sz


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

fodrász 

p r k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 7)

paróka, parókia

p p s j t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 7)

papsajt

m d r s s k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 7)

madársóska

j g cs p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

jégcsap 

sz l f t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 7)

szélfútta

t l f t t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

túlfőtt

t r r d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 7)

torreádor

t t r d r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 7)

tetraéder 

t s t r d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 7)

testradír 

p r t r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 8)

portréid, partirúd, pártriadó

sz ty l


----------



## laara (2015 Április 8)

szotyola

t m sz p n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 8)

támaszpont

j t sz t r s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 8)

játszótárs 

h l t t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 8)

halottat ihletett

p l t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 8)

palatető

p l t l p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 9)

pultlap 

p r t k c


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 9)

protekció

r m l b m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 9)

érmealbum

gy j t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 9)

gyűjtemény

r g s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 9)

régiség, öregség

f h j


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 9)

fahéj

sz g f sz g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 9)

szegfűszeg

g r n t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 9)

gránátalma

z b p h ly


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 9)

zabpehely

g r s l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 9)

gersli

k k r c


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 9)

kékarcú  kukorica

r v t k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 9)

rovátka, árviták

r v h z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 9)

árvaház

t m p l m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 9)

templom

h r sz r z


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 9)

hírszerző

h z r sz


----------



## laara (2015 Április 9)

házrész

n n p r n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 9)

ünneprontó

m n p n t


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 9)

menüpont

h s m n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 9)

hasmenés

h s m n d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 9)

hősmonda

s t l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 10)

őstulok (esetalak, stólák, sétálók)

k t l k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 10)

kétlaki

t k r l n t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 10)

tekerőlant 

r zs p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

rizspapír 

f l sz g t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 10)

félsziget 

t z h ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

tűzhányó

p n c sz g


----------



## laara (2015 Április 10)

pinceszag 

sz m t s zs k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

szemeteszsák

t r k ny


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 10)

tárkony

m j r n n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 10)

majoránna

p p r k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 10)

paprika

k r k m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 10)

kurkuma

sz n v d ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

szenvedély

sz d v z


----------



## laara (2015 Április 10)

szódavíz 

d v z h t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

devizahitel

d s s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 10)

édesség, adósság, idősség, dússág

n s s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 10)

nőiesség

l k l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 10)

alkalom

l l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 10)

élelem

k t l s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

kotlás 

v n z r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

vonzerő

r m n t k


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 11)

romantika

sz r l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 11)

szerelem

gy t r l m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

gyötrelem

v r t n s g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 11)

vértanúság

t d d m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

tüdőödéma 

d l m m


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 11)

dilemma_ // l l m _ –> + léalma

p sz k v s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

piszkavas 

n s p ly


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 11)

naspolya

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

galagonya

t z t r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

tűztér 

t x t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

textil

t r p n t n


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

terpentin

l c n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 11)

licenc 

sz n c


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 11)

eszencia

m n c


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

muníció, Manci

m m n r s t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 11)

immunerősítő

g b n r s t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 11)

gabonarost 

sz k z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 11)

aszkézis

sz k zs r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 12)

szakzsűri 

sz k k l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

északkelet

sz b k l t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

szubkultúra 

sz b n s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

szobainas

l sz b f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

előszobafal

c p t l p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 12)

cipőtalp 

s t r p b r


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 12)

strapabíró

r t l j s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 12)

erőteljes 

g r h s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 12)

girhes

g r ly k


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 12)

egérlyuk

k p sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 13)

kapszula

r h j


----------



## stemari (2015 Április 13)

űrhajó
m z r k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 13)

mazurka /mizériák, mezőőrök/

l z r k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 13)

lúzerek, élzárók

g l g p r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 14)

Galgaparti

h r g sz


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 14)

horgász

h r g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 14)

haragos, horgos

h r m d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 14)

harmadik

h n g h t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 14)

hanghatás

h l l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 14)

hullám

h t t r t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 14)

háttértár 

h t t r t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 15)

hittérítő

r n g d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 15)

rangadó

b j n k s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

bajnokság

p_l_t_k_


----------



## laara (2015 Április 15)

politika 

v d z r


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

védőzár, évadzáró

d ny m n k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 15)

idénymunka 

m g l k v


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

megalkuvó

f n t z


----------



## laara (2015 Április 15)

fantázia 

r v g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

érvágás

r v z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

rávezet, őrvezető, árvizet

t r k f j s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

torokfájás

gy gy c k r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 15)

gyógycukorka

f r d v z


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 15)

fürdővíz

f r d z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 15)

fáradozás, fürdőzés

d r d z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 16)

dáridózás 

b d d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 16)

ebédidő

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 16)

padlizsán

c k k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 16)

cukkini

r t cs k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 16)

réticsík 

r g ny r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 16)

regényíró //+articsóka 

r g n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 16)

ürgeöntés

p l k n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 16)

pelikán

p b l k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 16)

publikus

k m sz k r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 16)

kamaszkor

t t m sz l p


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 16)

totemoszlop

p n g l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 17)

pengeéles

m n k m n s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 17)

munkamániás 

l v t m l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 17)

elvetemült

v d n


----------



## laara (2015 Április 17)

vadon, évődni, védőnő 

t p ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 17)

autópálya /útpálya, tipoly (a lószúnyog lárvája), Topolya (település a Vajdaságban)/

p ly


----------



## laara (2015 Április 17)

pálya, pólya, apály, pulya

l k t r n


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

elektron

t r m l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

törmelék

s r m l k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

síremlék 

b l j s l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

baljóslatú

b l t sz s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

öbölátúszás

l l t sz r


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

illatszer

l t ny g


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

oltóanyag 

l t d g n


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

életidegen

l t r g


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

letargia, liturgia

f t s z m s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

fetisizmus

s t sz m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

esetszám 

r f r r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

erőforrás

f f r g s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

fafaragás 

f r f n g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

furfangos

t b b l t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

többlet 

s p t l


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

spatula

m p t l


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

amputál 

m p t n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

impotens

l p t n s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

alaptónus 

l p t k l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 18)

elpatkolás, lópatkolás

n d t k l cs


----------



## laara (2015 Április 18)

indítókulcs 

n d t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 18)

nádtető

n c n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

encián

n v t l n


----------



## laara (2015 Április 19)

névtelen 

n n m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

anonim

z n s t s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 19)

azonosítás 

k m ny r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 19)

kéményerdő

h z t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 19)

háztető

b l k sz m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

ablakszem

p d l s j t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 20)

padlásajtó

d n sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 20)

dinsztel 

g ny t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

igénytelen

m cs k k r m


----------



## laara (2015 Április 20)

macskaköröm, macskakarom

t k d ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 20)

útakadály

sz k s j g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 21)

szokásjog

t r v ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 21)

törvény

j g sz ny l v


----------



## laara (2015 Április 21)

jogásznyelv 

l f t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 21)

előfutár

c r z h gy


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 21)

ceruzahegy

h j j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 21)

hajójegy

h ly t r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 21)

helytartó

s p k r zs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 22)

sapkarózsa

k t n d l


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 22)

katonadal

n d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 22)

induló

n d sz l


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 22)

nádszál

n h z d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

nehezedés

n z l d s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

/+ ínhúzódás

nézelődés

f k l m p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

fakolomp 

r_zk_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 23)

rázkódás (r z k d s)

t l p b t t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 23)

talpbetét

l b sz l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

/+féklámpa

elbeszélés

l k h l


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 23)

lékháló, alkohol

t k h l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 23)

tőkehal, tokhal

v r n gy


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 23)

varangy, várnagy

r n gy


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 23)

rongy, ringyó

h l sz l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 23)

halszálka // + őrnagy

f l sz l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 23)

falszélek

l k t s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Április 23)

lakatos, lekötés, alkotás
t l v ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 23)

utalvány

t z k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 24)

tűzködő

t r v z


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

+ tűzokádó

tervező

p ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 24)

pályázat

s k l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 24)

sakál, sikló

s l t l j


----------



## laara (2015 Április 24)

salátaolaj 

n f l d t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

önfeledt

n p t n t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 24)

néptanító 

b j t r j n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 24)

bojtorján

f h j


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 24)

fahéj

n sz r m


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

nőszirom

gy ny r k d


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 24)

gyönyörködő

n p s g r


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

napsugár

k p r z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 24)

káprázat

cs b k p


----------



## laara (2015 Április 24)

csábkép

n s p r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 24)

inspirál/inspiráló

l t k l t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

eltökölt, eltökélt

l s s g ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

elsősegély

s b k t z


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 25)

sebkötöző

s g ly h v s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

segélyhívás 

sz l p f


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 25)

oszlopfő

f l t r


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

feltörő, féltér, faltörő

f l m l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 25)

felemel

p r m r s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

prímóriás

p r m n n s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 25)

prominens 

A prímóriás se rossz , én egy sima peremorsóra gondoltam.


f z f l


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

fűzféle, főzőfólia 

//én meg a permanens-re 

gy l g b k


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 25)

gyalogbéka

v l g b k


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

világbéke

l k sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 25)

lukasztó, elakaszt, leakaszt, alákészít, előkészít

z k sz


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

zokszó

t s gy k r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 25)

tősgyökeres

f k sz l


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

fűkaszáló, fiókszél

g r n l r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

fókuszál

garnélarák

cs t r s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

csőtörés, csutorás

r b t p l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

robotpilóta

r d m ny


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

eredmény 

sz ny g h l


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 25)

szúnyogháló

s t t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Április 25)

sötétítő

v sz n r l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 25)

vászonroló 

k r k d d


----------



## laara (2015 Április 25)

kerekded 

s r k k d


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 26)

sarokkád

t r k k s


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 26)

trükkös

t r f s


----------



## laara (2015 Április 26)

tréfás 

t r t r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 26)

tortúra

p t r n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 26)

patron

ny m t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 26)

nyomott

ny m ny l


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 26)

nyámnyila

ny m sz sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

anyámasszony

ny l r g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Április 27)

nyúlragu

s r c l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 27)

sarcol, sercli

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

MitNem? írta:


> nyúlragu
> 
> s r c l


+ nyúlüreg


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

zsebpénz

k ny r k r s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 27)

kenyérkereső

n p t j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

naptej

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 27)

védelem

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

papsajt

k n d r m g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 27)

kendermag

p sz t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 27)

pisztráng

k cs ny


----------



## laara (2015 Április 28)

kicsiny, kocsonya

n l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 28)

nulla

gy t m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 29)

+önálló

egyetem
c k k n


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Április 29)

cukkini

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 29)

padlizsán

c k k n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 29)

cukkini

d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 29)

dohány

p r t t l n


----------



## oolong (2015 Április 29)

parttalan

p c b r t


----------



## laara (2015 Április 30)

piacbarát 

sz r l p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 30)

szórólap, szűrőlap
k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 30)

kesztyű

cs r m n t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Április 30)

csíramentes

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Április 30)

százszorszép

t r h t t l n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Május 2)

törhetetlen

k r d l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

kardlap

t z k


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 2)

tűzkő, túzok, átázik, utazók, utazik

s r k l t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 2)

sarkalatos

sz r k l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 2)

szürkület

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 2)

menyasszony
n sz n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

násznép 

l k d l m


----------



## laara (2015 Május 3)

lakodalom 

r m p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

örömapa, rámpa

n n p


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

ünnep

cs k r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 3)

csokréta, csikart

d k r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

diakeret, időkeret, adókeret

k k t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 3)

kikötés

k k f s t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 3)

kékfestő

p r s b t s


----------



## laara (2015 Május 3)

pirosbetűs 

p r s b t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 3)

presbiter

p r s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

párosít, pirosít, peresít

p n t s t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 4)

pontosít 

l b j gy z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

lábjegyzet

r t l m s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 4)

ártalmas, értelmes

v d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 4)

vadló, vadul, vedel, vádol, vidul

r l k d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 5)

erőlködő, uralkodó, árulkodó

l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 5)

lelkes

k r k d d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 5)

kerekded

s r ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 5)

sirály

s r g l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 5)

sereglet, sárgult

h j t r t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 5)

hajótörött

l t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 5)

életlen

f r g cs l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 5)

farigcsál

f r g t g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 5)

fergeteges

f t r gy l


----------



## laara (2015 Május 5)

főtárgyaló 

m b sz k l cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 5)

imbuszkulcs

m b l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 5)

mobil

m b l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 6)

embléma

k sz r


----------



## Tiduj Yezem (2015 Május 6)

Koszorú, köszörű

k ny sz r


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 6)

kényszer

k n ty l v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 6)

kontyalávaló

k t ny l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 6)

kotnyeles

k l k t ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 6)

kuláktanya

k ny r d m ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 6)

könyöradomány

k ny r l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

könyörülő

k ny sz r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

kényszerítő

k ny m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

oknyomozó

r t l m s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

értelmes, ártalmas

t sz t s s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

tisztesség

v t r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

vitriol

s t l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 7)

sétálás, stílus

h r n g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Május 7)

harang

b b b l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

bababolt

d sz m t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 7)

időszámítás

d m t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

idomítás

d m n t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 7)

adómentes /adómentés/

m m n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 7)

immunitás

m m n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 7)

mementó, ammonita

p n n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 7)

penne, penna

p r b


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

próba, perbe

p r b b b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

próbababa

k v f z


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

kávéfőző

k ty g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

kotyogó

k ty g l


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

kutyagol

b ty ty g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 8)

battyog

s t p l c


----------



## Csilla54 (2015 Május 8)

sétapálca

k_mp_sb_t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 8)

kampósbot // k m p s b t

k r v t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 8)

kerevet

m r v t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 8)

merevítő

m r v d


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 8)

mérvadó

n j l l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

önjelölt

s m b r


----------



## laara (2015 Május 9)

ősember, esőember 

l l t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

állítás, illatos

k z ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 9)

közöny

z k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 9)

zakó

z k l t t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 9)

zaklatott // + őzike

b k l t t t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 10)

bekiáltott/a 

m z l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 10)

muzeális

m l k k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

emlékkép

m l d z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 10)

omladozó

m d z


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 10)

medúza

m b l g t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 10)

mobilgát 

b l g t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

obligát

sz b n f r g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 10)

szóbanforgó

m l g t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 10)

emleget

m l g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

meleg

k r s k d


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 11)

+ malaga 

kereskedő

l p t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 11)

lépték, lopótök 

p n c d h


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 11)

pincedoh

p n sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 11)

penész, panasz, pénisz

p n m


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 11)

panama, Ipanema

p r m n


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 12)

pirománia

c r m n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

ceremónia

m n k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

mániákus

m n k l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 13)

monoklis

m n k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

+menekülés

munkaautó, minikút, mankóit, imáinkat

f l l d z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

feloldozás

b n t t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 13)

büntetés

m k s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 13)

mókuskerék

t r n r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Május 13)

tréner

v zs g l


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 13)

vizsgál 

v sz s r g


----------



## laara (2015 Május 14)

viaszsárga 

m n n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 15)

eminens

p n n


----------



## laara (2015 Május 15)

pianínó, penna

l s l t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 15)

éleslátás

k s l t s


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

koslatás 

l t k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 16)

oltókés

l t k r


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

letakar, lótakaró, életkor, elitkör, létkör

d g l n s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 16)

diagonális

n d g


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

indigó

d l s


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

dilis, dőlés, időleső 

l cs p cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

lecspecs, locspocs

l cs l cs


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

licslocs 

l cs j n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

olcsójános

b cs cs k


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

búcsúcsók

r m m m r


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

örömmámor

m m m g r f


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

mammográfia 

l t r h n g


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

ultrahang

r d t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

eredet, erdőt, riadót

s g d sz k z


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

segédeszköz // +riadóautó

sz p r k m


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

szuperkém ? 

sz p r v z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

szupravezető // OK, az az!

sz p r s g


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

szuperség 

l h r c s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

élharcos, előharcos // +szuperkém

l b r cs


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

lábrács //szuperkém már lefutott, ide nem passzol

m l m p r


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

malomipar 

j b b sz r ny


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

jobbszárny 

b l l p s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

ballépés

v d p j zs


----------



## laara (2015 Május 16)

védőpajzs 

k z k l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 16)

közkeletű

r sz k l t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 17)

erőszakolt 

t p t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 17)

átépítés

l h ny g l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

elhanyagolt

p l d b sz d


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 17)

példabeszéd

p l t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 17)

ápoltan

p l sz t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

plasztika

s l m sz t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 17)

slamasztika

f d r sz


----------



## laara (2015 Május 17)

fodrász 

h j v s l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 17)

hajvasaló

s r g r p


----------



## laara (2015 Május 17)

sárgarépa 

m r g r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 17)

margaréta

h v r g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 17)

hóvirág

h_rn_k


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

hírnök

h r s n


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 18)

harsona
n v l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

nevelés

v r k z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

várakozás

t r l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

türelem

v l l l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 18)

vállalat, violaillat

d d l g t


----------



## laara (2015 Május 18)

dédelget, dúdolgat

z f k z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

ízfokozó

k p r


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

kapor, képíró, kapóra, ükapára

k p r g t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 18)

kapargat, kuporgat

k p r z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 18)

kaporízű 

k p r d k c


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

koprodukció

k p ny l


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 18)

kapanyél

b k ny l


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 18)

békanyál

sz m r k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

szamárkóró

m cs k j j


----------



## laara (2015 Május 19)

macskajaj 

k gy b r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 19)

kígyóuborka

r sz l n sz j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

oroszlánszáj

r sz l n r sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 19)

oroszlánrész

b l n r j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 19)

bálnaraj

k r d cs p s


----------



## laara (2015 Május 19)

kardcsapás

l l t k r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 19)

állatkert

l l t k r


----------



## laara (2015 Május 19)

ölelőtakaró 

p l s s m c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 20)

plüssmaci

m d v t n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 20)

medvetánc

m d r n


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 20)

modern

m d l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 20)

medalion 

m n t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 20)

mentor

m c n t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 20)

mecenatúra / + miniatűr

m n d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 20)

menedék

m n t d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 22)

mintadiák

s s v


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 22)

esősáv

f l m l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

felemelő

f l l m


----------



## laara (2015 Május 23)

felőlem

p l s k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

poloska

r k d g p


----------



## laara (2015 Május 23)

rakodógép

l zs b b d


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 23)

elzsibbad

l p t b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 23)

alaptábor

h gy m sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 23)

hegymászó

v l sz t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

választék

p h n s


----------



## laara (2015 Május 24)

pihenés 

b sz sz s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

bosszúság

t v l d


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 24)

távolodó

l v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

levél, alávaló

r d l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 24)

riadalom

r n d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

rendelő, rendel, rendül, rándul // + irodalom

r h n s


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 24)

rohanás, rohanós

s h n s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

suhanás

sz g r s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

szigorúság

p d l d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 24)

padlódeszka

h n t gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 24)

hintaágy

gy n s ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

egyensúly

r g g m


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

rágógumi

r g n r l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

regeneráló

r g m d


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

régimódi

gy r m t s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

gyarmatosító

l g z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

leigázás, légzés

k f sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 25)

kifosztás

r b sz l g


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 25)

rabszolga

n gy k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

nagyképű 

k p l k ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 26)

képlékeny

j r v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

jóravaló

b cs l t s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 26)

becsületes
p h n n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 26)

pihenőnap

s j n l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 26)

sajnálat, sajnálta

r j n l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 26)

árajánlat

r j t j l


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 26)

rejtjel

k r t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

akaraterő

sz l v h r


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

szélvihar

sz m cs p p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

szemcsepp

sz k r t b r


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

szekértábor

sz k t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 27)

szektor

sz k t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 27)

aszkéta, szekta, szkíta, szőkít, szűkít, szakít

sz k k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 27)

szökőkút

sz k k t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 28)

szakoktató

r k k t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 28)

rákkutató

p b l k c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 28)

publikáció

gy f l k p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 28)

ügyfélkapu

l z m r


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 28)

lázmérő

v r s s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 28)

vírusos, vöröses, városias

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 28)

papsajt

k r m n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 28)

körmenet

gy l k z t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Május 28)

gyülekezet
b r m n k


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 28)

bérmunka, bőrmunka, bárminek, baromnak

b l m b k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 29)

bölömbika

r k k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Május 29)

örökké, rokka, rokokó, rákok, rókák

h d s r g


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 30)

hadsereg

m b l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 30)

mobilis

m b l n s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 30)

ambuláns

j r d sz g t


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 30)

járdasziget

sz b d j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 30)

szabadjegy

j gy z r


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 30)

jegyüzér

s k t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 31)

sikátor

s k v


----------



## oolong (2015 Május 31)

esküvő

r zs k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 31)

rizskása

sz l k k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Május 31)

szélkakas

sz l m l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Május 31)

szélmalom

sz l l m z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 2)

szelleműzés

b sz r k ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 2)

boszorkány

b_b_rcs_k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

bibircsók // b b r cs k

b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 2)

barbár, berber, borbíró, borbáró

r n d v


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 2)

randevú

r d g s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

ridegség

sz g r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 2)

szigorú

n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 2)

néger, Niagara, inger, angóra

m n k


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 2)

manióka, ménkű, munka, mankó

m n k n


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 3)

monokini

ny k f d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 3)

nyakfodor

k k f d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 3)

kukafedél

m t r h n g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 3)

motorhang

k g l f


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 3)

kuglóf

t r m r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 3)

teremőr, térmérő, termőerő, trimer 

t r m f r


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 4)

termofor

t r m l v l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 4)

tormalevél

sz p p n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 4)

szappan

f r d k d


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 4)

fürdőkád

p t k m d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 4)

patakmeder

p t k l cs


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 5)

pótkulcs

p t k sz g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 5)

patkószeg

t r d k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 5)

töredék

b r t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 5)

birtok

b r t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 5)

bariton

n k h n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

énekhang

d l l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

dallam

z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

zenekar 

gy t t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

együttes

m f j f g g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

műfajfüggő

f r d t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 6)

fordítás, ferdítés

k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

koncert

g t r h r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 6)

gitárhúr

g t r h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 6)

gitárház

h r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 7)

/vagy lehet még gátőrház is 

hírek, húrok, hurok

p l k n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 7)

pelikán

k l t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 8)

kalitka

cs cs r g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 8)

csicsergés

k n r


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 8)

kanári

sz g t l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 8)

szegletkő, szigetlakó

sz g t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 8)

szigetelő 

s z r z j g


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 8)

_szárazjég_ lenne, ha az elején nem látnék szóközt az _*s*_ és a _*z*_ között. na, majd kiderül...

sz k s j g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

szokásjog // igazad van, tényleg szárazjég - nekem pedig ezt még gyakorolnom kell

v g z t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 9)

végzetszerű

b l p j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

belépőjegy

s r z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 9)

belépőjegy
sorozás

k_pr_z_t_s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

káprázatos / k p r z t s

f l d t


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 9)

bocs!

földút, félidőt

f r cs s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 9)

furcsaság

f r cs g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 9)

fröcsögés, farecsegés

f cs g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

fecseg

r sz k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 10)

reszket/ő

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

ajándék

h n t l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 10)

hantol, hántol, hintaló

r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 10)

remény

v r s k p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 10)

városkép, városkapu

c k k n


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 10)

cukkini

c k k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 10)

cukkol

c t r m


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 10)

citrom

l m n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 10)

limonádé

v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 11)

verseny

c k r b r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

cukorborsó

c k k r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 11)

cukker, cekker, cikkíró

ny r s ny g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Június 11)

nyersanyag

d v r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

udvarias, udvaros

t k z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 11)

tékozló

p l t k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 11)

politikus, apolotikus

f g h j s


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 11)

foghíjas

f r g cs l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 12)

forgácsol

m r k n v


----------



## laara (2015 Június 12)

márkanév 

c n z r


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 12)

cenzor

sz m l l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 12)

szemlélet, szimulált, számlált

l m l l t


----------



## laara (2015 Június 13)

almaillat 

l m l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

elmélet, álomlét, elemelt

l m t l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

limitált

g r ly k


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

egérlyuk

cs t r n cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 13)

csatornacső

t r n cs


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

tárnics

v r n r n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

vérnarancs

p r c l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

porcelán

k cs s s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

kecsesség

b j k t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

bojkott

b t r ny h s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 13)

botrányhős

v r g b t


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 13)

vargabetű

t h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 14)

tehetség

r t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 14)

érték

r t s l


----------



## laara (2015 Június 14)

értesül 

sz m l l


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 14)

szimulál, számláló, szemlélő

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 14)

irodalom

k d v s k d


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 14)

kedveskedő

n d v s k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 14)

nedvesek 

k z p r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 14)

kőzápor, középár, kéziipar, kézpár // + nádviskó

v z p r


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 14)

evezőpár

v t k l t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 15)

vitakultúra

n v n p


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

névnap

k sz n t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 15)

köszöntés

k d v s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

kedves

v r g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 15)

virágszál

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 15)

galagonya

t s k


----------



## laara (2015 Június 15)

tüske, ütősök, táska

t s k n l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 15)

teáskanál

f gy l l t


----------



## laara (2015 Június 15)

fagylalt

t l cs r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 15)

tölcsér

m l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

málna

g r l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 15)

ugrálás

r g g l z s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 15)

reggelizés

r t t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 16)

irattár, rotátor

m t t r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Június 16)

imitátor, mutter
m g s m r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

megismer

b v sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 17)

bűvszó, bioviasz, bevesz, bevisz

l m l k d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

elmélkedés, elemelkedés / + bűvész

v g z t sz r


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 17)

végzetszerű

b g t l l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 17)

bagatell

k n d l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 17)

kandalló

h n t l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 17)

hantol, hántol, hintaló

t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

telefon

b sz l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 18)

beszélgetés

l z c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 18)

lazac

k p gy z t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 18)

kupagyőztes

s r m cs cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 20)

_sírmécses _nem jó, _sirámcsúcs_ meg még nem volt. Legyen _ősrémcsacsi_  ; vagyis várom, hogy mi?

cs r m l


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 20)

bocs, tegnap nem tudtam jönni, pedig már akartam + információt írni:
teremben, vagy szabadtéren, sportpályán zajlik, tét nélkül - sörmeccs
........................................................................................................................

csíramálé

f l d n f t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 20)

földönfutó

p r k l p ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 20)

parkolópálya

r p r t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 20)

riporter

r v r n d


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 20)

reverenda

l v t r s n


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 21)

elvtársnő

sz k sz v


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 21)

szűkszavú

sz r k sz n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Június 23)

szurokszén, szurokszinű

l b t m


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 23)

libatömő

l b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 24)

élőbeszéd, előbeszéd

cs r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 24)

cseresznye

gy n l g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 24)

egyenleg

m z s k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 24)

mézeskalács

m zs k sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 24)

muzsikaszó

sz r n d


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 24)

szerenád

sz r b sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

szériabusz, szerbusz

r zs d l d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 25)

rozsdálódó

r zs f


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

/rozsdaoldó

rózsafa

r z v r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 25)

rézveret

m cs k k v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 25)

macskaköves

b t m n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 25)

bitumen

p t k ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 25)

patkány

b j sz k t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 26)

bajúszkötő
m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 26)

mandarin

l v l z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 26)

levelezés

n r n cs


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 26)

narancs
b zs l k m


----------



## laara (2015 Június 26)

bazsalikom 

k r k m


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 26)

kurkuma
c t r m f


----------



## laara (2015 Június 26)

citromfű

l s ty n


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 26)

lestyán
b r s ty n


----------



## laara (2015 Június 26)

borostyán

m s t r m g


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 26)

mustármag
r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 26)

rukkola

b r k k l


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 26)

brokkoli
gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 27)

gyömbér

t r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 27)

torta, tartó, tört, tért, túrt, tűrt, tárt, terít

m s t h


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 27)

mostoha

b n z


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 27)

bénázó, benéző, bűnöző, beónoz

t n z


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

bénázó, bűnöző, benéz

utánoz, utánzó, átnéző

b n f k t


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 27)

ébenfekete

n f k c


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

infekció

l t l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 27)

letölt, eltelít

r v v d sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 27)

orvvadász

t r f gy j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 28)

trafógyújtó 

t r f k


----------



## laara (2015 Június 28)

trófeák, trafik

r sz g z s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 28)

#13819: + trófeagyűjtő

részigazság

t r f gy l


----------



## laara (2015 Június 28)

térfigyelő 

sz sz c c


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 28)

asszociáció

t s t v r


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 28)

testvér

d s t v


----------



## laara (2015 Június 28)

idestova 

s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 28)

istálló

t r f gy l


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 28)

térfigyelő 

b b s k l


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 28)

bábiskola
cs r p k ly h


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 28)

+ bóbiskol

cserépkályha

t b l z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

táblázat

k sz r


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 29)

kiszúr, koszorú
t k r k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

tükörkép

t r f r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Június 29)

terefere

l l r g


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

allergia

r cs cs l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 29)

rácsücsülés, raccsolás

g ly s t l l


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 29)

golyóstoll
r d t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Június 29)

radiátor

sz b d s g


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Június 29)

szabadság
k r m l k k


----------



## huncili (2015 Június 29)

körömlakk

k sz b s n


----------



## oolong (2015 Június 29)

küszöbsín

k z b s s


----------



## laara (2015 Június 30)

közbeesés, kézbeesés /?

b s s k d


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 1)

basáskodó

b s s n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 1)

busásan

h z sz m


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

házszám (hiúzszem) //„k z b s s” –> igen, _közbeesés_

b z sz n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 1)

búzaszínű

s r r n d


----------



## marta987 (2015 Július 1)

surranód

t k r k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 1)

takarékos // beebeus feladványa: sorrend

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

körmenet

k r m //bár a _köröm_, _karám_ is jó lehetne, de ez más…


----------



## laara (2015 Július 1)

_akkor legyen_ krém _vagy_ akarom_ vagy _korom 

v r z


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

verzió, averzió, vérező, vérízű, ivarzó //OK, + _kerámia_

p r z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 1)

porózus, porzás, parázs, perzsa

g b n


----------



## laara (2015 Július 1)

porzás, eperízes, párzás
gabona 

k n l


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

kanál, kínál // „ p r z s” –>+ iparűzés

k c l m b


----------



## laara (2015 Július 1)

akáclomb //pedig nagyon próbálkoztunk 

h r sz r z


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 1)

hírszerző

h r sz n


----------



## laara (2015 Július 2)

Herszon

h r t r p z


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 2)

húrtrapéz

t j b t k


----------



## laara (2015 Július 2)

tejbetök 

r r g n c


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 2)

arrogancia

sz p l n


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 2)

szapulni, szépülni

d p l n k


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

diópálinka

cs p g t t


----------



## laara (2015 Július 3)

csipogott, csöpögött

r f n r


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

rafinéria

sz l v b r t


doki


----------



## laara (2015 Július 3)

szilvabort, szlávbarát /?

h s c n c r


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

Grat! szlávbarát (ragozott szót elvből nem teszek ki)

hőscincér

sz t r d d j


doki


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

sztrádadíj

k l c


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

okuláció (szemzés)

s k l r s


doki


----------



## laara (2015 Július 3)

skaláris 

k m p n


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

kompánia

az új:

sz k n r


doki


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

doktorur írta:


> okuláció (szemzés)
> 
> s k l r s
> 
> ...


koalíció - ugyan idegen szó, de azért adtam fel, mert közszájon forog - az okuláció-val szemben


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

szkúner

sz k l cs cs


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

Jogos az észrevétel, tényleg ismertebb az általad írt szó.

sziklacsúcs

az új:

r v z

doki


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

revízió, árvíz, erőevező

b r d l m


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 3)

birodalom (az előbb az Eurovízió-ra gondoltam)

az új:

g s t n r n d


doki


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 3)

Ágostonrendi

l t n t n r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 3)

latintanár

b t n t


----------



## laara (2015 Július 3)

betanít, botnet, ebtanító 

b t n k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

doktorur írta:


> birodalom (az előbb az Eurovízió-ra gondoltam)
> 
> az új:
> 
> ...


A játék címe: 4-5, max. 6 mássalhangzó ....


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 3)

botanika

h r l d k


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 3)

heraldika // g s t n r n d –> _Ágostonrend_ lehetne, de hosszú, meg talán kötőjeles

sz b d r g s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 4)

szabadrúgás 

k t v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 4)

aktivál

h m s t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 4)

hamisítás

l n v


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 4)

álnév

z n t


----------



## laara (2015 Július 4)

zenit, üzenet

p ty t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 4)

potyautas

m l k k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 5)

emlékkönyv

n p t r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 5)

naptár

h t r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 5)

határidő

h t l v


----------



## laara (2015 Július 5)

hétalvó

h s g r d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 5)

hőségriadó

f ly k ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 5)

folyékony

f l d k ny


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

feledékeny
r z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 6)

érzékeny

d l l m


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

dallam
h n g j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 6)

hangjegy

z n k r


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

zenekar
z n s k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 6)

zeneiskola

r n d v


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

randevú
sz l m b l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 6)

szalmabála

j g k r m


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

jégkrém
f gy l l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 6)

fagylalt

s r ly


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 6)

sirály
v z p r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 6)

vízpart

l v g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 6)

lovag, lovagi, levegő, levág(ó), löveg, alvég

sz k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 6)

szekér

v l t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 6)

váltóőr

v l t n


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 7)

váltani
v l l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 7)

vállal 

v sz t s g


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 7)

veszteség
cs sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 7)

csiszolás

t g r s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 7)

tigris 

sz r k t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 7)

szürkít, szurikáta

j g s t v ny


----------



## laara (2015 Július 7)

jogosítvány 

j g s l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 7)

jogosult

l t m s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 7)

látomás, eltömés, létmese /+jégsaláta 

l l m v zs g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 7)

államvizsga

m r l g


----------



## laara (2015 Július 7)

mérleg, marólúg 

l v g h ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 7)

levegőhiány

k sz p n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 7)

készpénz

h s t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 7)

hűsítő, hasít, hústű

z s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 8)

ezüst 

gy g k r s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 8)

agyagkorsó

m f r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 8)

amfora 

m t r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 8)

méter, motor, Mátra

k z l k p


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 8)

közelkép

k z n k


----------



## laara (2015 Július 8)

közénk

k n z sz k z


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 8)

kínzóeszköz //+ kazánkő

k z m k n


----------



## laara (2015 Július 9)

nem jöttem rá, de a jelek szerint más sem...

k z m n k -ra lenne tippem


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 9)

Így már érthető: közmunka - az utolsó két betű összekeveredhetett

k z v l m ny


----------



## laara (2015 Július 9)

közvélemény //vagy valami nagyon trükkös szó, és ezért nem jövünk rá 

l d s r


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 9)

ledsor, eladósor, előadásra

b r t k v t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 9)

birtokvita //„_k z m k n _” –> közműakna

f k t k v


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

feketekávé

k p sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

kapszula

v g z t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 10)

végzet

s r k ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

sárkány

b j v v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

bajvívó

h z h ly


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 10)

házhely

t g l l p


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 10)

téglalap

b r l k s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 10)

bérlakás 

v l l ny r zs


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 10)

villanyrezsó

v c l l l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 10)

vacillálás

v k c n


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

vakcina

ty k l p s


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 11)

tyúklépés

ty h


----------



## laara (2015 Július 11)

tyűha 

h l h


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

halihó

h d v s l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 11)

hadviselés

k t t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

kutatás, kettős, oktatás

b z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 11)

buzgalom

t s t v r


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 11)

testvér

k s b b


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 12)

kisbaba
h l sz l


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 12)

halászlé

b l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 12)

beleszól, balszél

sz l s s g s


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 12)

szélsőséges
v k c


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 13)

vakáció

gy gy n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 13)

gyógynövény

k m l l


----------



## laara (2015 Július 13)

kamilla 

m n t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 13)

menüett, mentatea

n p t j


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 13)

néptáj

sz p n k


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 13)

szépének, szépunoka

m p n l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 14)

imponál(ó)

t sz t l t


----------



## laara (2015 Július 14)

tisztelet 

t n z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 14)

utánzat, átnézet

m n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

menza

m n t r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 15)

mantra, mentor, mintaíró 

m n t r sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 15)

Minótaurosz 

m n t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 15)

menetel, mentol / miniatűr - a saját feladványom

k p d h ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 16)

kapadohány

t p l d s


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 16)

tépelődés
f l l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 16)

felelős, felülés, felelés

b l d g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 16)

boldog

b l l d g


----------



## laara (2015 Július 16)

bulldog 

b l l d


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 16)

ballada

b b k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 16)

babakor

b r g t s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

borogatás 

r n gy l


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 17)

őrangyal, úrangyala, rongyol

p n gy l


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

pongyola 

m l l k t c


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

mellékutca

n p r f r g


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

napraforgó

l k ny t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

alkonyat

f r r s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 17)

forróság

f r s s s g


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

frissesség - lehetne, de hiányzik hozzá egy* s *betű


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 17)

laara írta:


> frissesség - lehetne, de hiányzik hozzá egy* s *betű


Igen, igazad van. Te jössz a feladvánnyal.


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

köszi

b k l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

békalencse

ny k l n c


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

nyaklánc

b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

Bíborka, buborék, babérok

p r f m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

parfüm

m m z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

mimóza

x t r m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

extrém 

sz b d s s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

szabadesés

k r n d l s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

kirándulás, kirendelés

p k n k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 17)

piknik

f g z m n c


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

fogzománc 

f l c m p


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 17)

fülcimpa

f r k c


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

frakció, far-akció

f r k n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 17)

farkinca

f k r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

fakír, főkör, fukar

d j t m l t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 17)

idejétmúlt

s j t m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

sajtómű, sajtom, sejtem

v t n d t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 17)

vitaindító

s t n d


----------



## laara (2015 Július 17)

sütendő, ásótanoda, esőtünde, istenadó, sátánidő, őstanoda // vagyis fogalmam sincs, de nagyon szeretném tudni

sz t n d


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 17)

/stand ?

esztendő, osztandó

s t r m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 18)

ostrom 

m f f n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 18)

muffin

k f f r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 18)

koffer // igen, _ stand _a _„s t n d ” _megfejtése

k r t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 18)

körtér

k r t r t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 19)

kártérítés

b z z z n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 20)

bezizzen (ha más, majd jelezd )

c c k k


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 20)

cicakaka // _bezizzen_ OK

k k m l l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 21)

akkumulálás

n p r n d


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 21)

napirend

t b t l g


----------



## laara (2015 Július 21)

tibetológia 

l l s k r s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 21)

álláskereső

m n k h ly


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 21)

munkahely

h t l k m t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 21)

hitelkamat

h t z m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 21)

hátizom 

t l l f t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 21)

étellift

t z l f


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 22)

tüzelőfa

t k r ty


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 22)

autókártya, ütőkártya, öt korty 

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 22)

szeder

v r r n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 22)

varrónő

k ny v t r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 22)

könyvtár 

z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 22)

izgalom

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 22)

polip 

c p t m d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 22)

cápatámadás

s r g r p


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 22)

sárgarépa
g n d v s l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 22)

Bolvarin írta:


> sárgarépa
> g n d v s l s


A játék neve: 4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó.... A tiéd hét mássalhangzó. Kérlek, legközelebb erre figyelj!

gondviselés

f gy l m


----------



## laara (2015 Július 22)

figyelem, fegyelem

f l k v z r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 22)

falkavezér

f l d k


----------



## laara (2015 Július 23)

földek, faladik, fialódik

r k n f r m


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 23)

eurokonform

k v d n k


----------



## doktorur (2015 Július 23)

kövidinka

s f r k d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 23)

sáfárkodik, sofőrködik

b b j s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

bűbájos

b b h j


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 23)

babahaj, babhéj

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 23)

cipőfűző

f r g r sz


----------



## laara (2015 Július 23)

forgórész 

f r g ly k


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 23)

féreglyuk

s r g ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

seregély

sz r g l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 24)

szorgalom

p d l s t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 24)

padlástér

j g k c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 24)

jégkocka

h r m n k s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 24)

harmonikus 

r t r s t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 24)

űrturista

m r k k (tárgy)


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 24)

marokkő

m z k k p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 24)

mozaikkép

k p r g ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 24)

képregény

b r g m b


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 24)

bőrgomba

f h j


----------



## laara (2015 Július 24)

fahéj

l v l j


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 24)

olivaolaj

sz z m m g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

szezámmag

k r n d r


----------



## folzsike (2015 Július 24)

koriander
t t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 24)

totális

p d l sz ny g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 24)

padlószőnyeg

gy m b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 24)

gyömbér

s k k f g r


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 25)

sakkfigura

v n l r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

vaníliarúd 

v n m b r


----------



## laara (2015 Július 25)

vénember 

m t zs l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 25)

matuzsálem

v n t r b l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

Éva néni52 írta:


> matuzsálem
> 
> v n t r b l s


Max. 6 mássalhangzót lehet feladni.

vonatrablás

b n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 25)

bűnöző

b k ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

béklyó

b j k v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 25)

bajkeverő

m h r dzs


----------



## laara (2015 Július 25)

maharadzsa 

r b sz l g


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 25)

rabszolga
l n g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 25)

lángos, lengés (lángeső)

l n g d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

elenged, elengedő

t r r


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 25)

térerő, tűorrú, Terra

t v r s


----------



## laara (2015 Július 25)

távírás, ótvaros, átverés

k r l t l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 25)

korlátolt

gy h n g


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 26)

egyhangú

d h n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 26)

dühöng, dühöngő

n t r j


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 26)

interjú

n t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 26)

intim

l gy cs p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 26)

légycsapó

l k j s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 26)

lakájos

cs d l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 26)

csodálatos

sz t l f k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 27)

asztalfiók

l t r f k


----------



## laara (2015 Július 27)

létrafok

t r v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 27)

útravaló

k sz t l


----------



## Bolvarin (2015 Július 27)

készétel, kiszitál
h l l g t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 27)

hallgat

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 27)

karaván

s v t g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 27)

sivatag

h t p s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 27)

hótaposó

z k n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 27)

zokni

k m f l zs


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 28)

kamuflázs

k s sz r v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

kosszarv 

n k r n s


----------



## folzsike (2015 Július 28)

unikornis
l m d z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 28)

álmodozó

t m t m t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

atomtemető

f l j s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 29)

faliújság

g ly s t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

golyóstoll

k p k r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

képkeret

l k b r


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 29)

lakbér

t k r k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

takarékos

sz v z r j


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 29)

szívzörej

f r g t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 29)

forgótőke, forgatóeke, faragták, forgatók

v r g f l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 29)

virágföld

k s t ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 29)

kastély

k r s t ly


----------



## stemari (2015 Július 29)

kristály
s k t ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 30)

skatulya

s p t l


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 30)

spatula

s t p l c


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Július 30)

sétapálca

k r n z r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 30)

koronazár 

v l t l z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 30)

váltóláz

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 30)

szúnyogcsípés 

s k r p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 30)

skorpió

m r l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Július 30)

mérleg

p ly k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 30)

pulyka

k p sz k d


----------



## huncili (2015 Július 31)

kapaszkodó

k p sz d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

kopaszodó

k p k d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 31)

kapkod(ó), köpköd(ő)

r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

remény

k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 31)

okmány, kemény, kémény, kömény

p p s j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

papsajt

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Július 31)

pókháló

s l g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

sláger

sz n b ny sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 31)

szénbányász

m n b sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Július 31)

minibusz

k r b t


----------



## oolong (2015 Július 31)

akrobata // + omnibusz

k s b t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 2)

kisbetű

k s h gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

késhegy

m t m t k


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 2)

+ kásahegy

matematika

m sz t n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

musztáng

g l l r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

gallér

g v l l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 2)

gavallér

v n l z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 2)

vonalzó

v z m n t


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 2)

vízminta

v d m n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

vadmentő

v d l k


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 3)

vádalku, vedelők, vidulok

v d k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

viadukt

v d r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2015 Augusztus 3)

vadrózsa

b g r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 3)

bogár, bögre

d h s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 3)

dühös

h s d k


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 3)

hasadék

k s d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 4)

kisdiák, okosodik, kesudiók

r s t v zs g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 4)

rostavizsga

j g h gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

jéghegy

k z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 4)

kezes, közös, okozás

g n sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 4)

gonosz

p l t k


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 4)

politika 

k r l t l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 4)

korlátolt

f r d sz b


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 5)

fürdőszoba 

m s g p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

mosógép

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

parfüm

k_nd_ll_


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

k n d l l --> kandalló

n p t j


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 5)

naptej

n z p n t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

nézőpont

f h j


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 5)

fahéj

f h r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

fehér

l h r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 5)

lóhere

l b h s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

libahús

h n gy b ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 5)

hangyaboly 

l h d n gy


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

alhadnagy

h gy v d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

hegyvidék

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

íratlan, erőtlen

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

gombóc, gömböc

g d r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 5)

gödör

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 5)

nyaklánc

c g r t t


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 5)

cigaretta 

v d sz n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 5)

védőszent, évadszünet

gy j t sz m l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

gyűjtőszámla

f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

fizetés, fizetős

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

kedves

ny k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

anyakönyv

k s k ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

keskeny

s v ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 6)

savanyú, sovány, sövény

t r b ly s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

terebélyes

p r k l


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 6)

perkál/ó, pörköl/ő, parkol/ó

p k k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

pikkel, pakkal

l p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

lapos, lépés, lápos

sz n v k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

színvak

g r n c s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 6)

gerinces

t n v


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

tanév, útnév, utónév

p ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 6)

pályázat

l g n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

elegendő, legenda

b sz r k ny


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 6)

boszorkány 

k ty h z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 6)

kutyaház

b r k k l


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 6)

brokkoli

b r z s k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

bőrzsák

k s t l


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 7)

+ borzaska

kóstoló, kóstál, kisétál

t t r m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

étterem

b r r v l


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 7)

borravaló

m r r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

mérőóra, merre, emerre, amarra

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

padlizsán

z l d v z t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

zöldövezet

j t sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

játszótér

h n t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

hinta, hintő, hántó

l j h r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

lajhár

l v s b t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

levesbetét

p r d cs m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

paradicsom

l cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 7)

olcsó, lecsó, licsi

l n g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 7)

lengés 

l b b


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 8)

+lángos
lóbab, előbb

t r k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 8)

térkép

t r k t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 8)

átrakat, tarkít, tarkát, trakta

b l h


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 8)

bolha, balhé

b r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 8)

borkő, boróka, bőrke, birka, burka, burok, ábrák...

t v r ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 9)

tivornya

t h t s g s


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

tehetséges 

p r l g f


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 9)

parlagfű

t sz sz g s


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

tüsszögés 

t l sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 9)

teleszkóp

t t v l s


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

tetoválás 

t t m cs cs


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 9)

tétmeccs

j t k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 9)

ajtókulcs

k cs k r n g


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

kacskaringó 

c r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 9)

ciráda

c r m n


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

ceremónia 

l k d z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 9)

alkudozás

k k d z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 9)

kókadozás

k p t f


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 9)

kaptafa 

k p f g


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 9)

kipufogó, kapafogú

p p b g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

pipabagó 

b g cs g


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 10)

búgócsiga

p r g ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

pörgettyű

p r k l p ly


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 10)

parkolópálya

t v l s g


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 10)

távolság

h z b sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

hazabeszél

l k m


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 10)

lakoma

l k n k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 10)

lakonikus 

t k t n k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 10)

tektonikus

n k t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 10)

nikotin

k n t n n s


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 10)

kontinens 

sz g t l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 11)

szigetlakó

sz g m n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 11)

szagminta

sz sz p r t s


----------



## doktorur (2015 Augusztus 11)

szószaporítás

n t r k


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 11)

intrika 

s l l b sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 11)

sillabusz

cs t l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 11)

csatlós, csatolós, ecsetelés, csitulás, csőtolás

z v r k l t


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 11)

zavarkeltő

t m s


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 11)

ütemes, átmos, tömés, timsó

t l n g s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

tolongás

p r l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 12)

párlat, párolt, poroltó

s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

sütemény

s t ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 12)

sétány

l v r s ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 12)

lóverseny

t r sz ny


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 12)

tarisznya 

t r v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

útravaló

n t r v ny


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 12)

öntörvényű 

sz k r n d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

szakrendelő

sz k v t t t


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 12)

szakavatott 

l n j r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

élenjáró

l l n d


----------



## doktorur (2015 Augusztus 12)

illendő

n t r k s


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 12)

intrikus 

t l b z g


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 12)

túlbuzgó

t z v n l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 12)

tűzvonal

m r g r s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 12)

méregerős

m z g r s


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 12)

mozgóárus

b f k cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

büfékocsi

p ly k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 13)

pályakép

p l ty k l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

pletykalap

b l v r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

bulvár

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

polip

c_p_


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

c p --> cipő, cipó, cápa

s r g d ny ny


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 13)

sárgadinnye

sz l l k s


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 13)

szélkakas

v z k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

vízköpő

v s r d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

vasrúd
V s g r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

Visegrád

k z m t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

kazamata

v r b r t n


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 13)

várbörtön 

v r b n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

verbéna

s ly m k c


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 13)

selyemakác 

m g n l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 13)

magnólia

t l p n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 13)

tulipán 

sz r k l b


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 13)

szarkaláb

f b r l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 14)

főbérlő

f b r k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 14)

fabrikál

m n k h ly


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 14)

munkahely

m g b z t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 14)

megbízatás

t t r z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 14)

+magabiztos
tatarozás

k l l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 14)

kullancs

k r t v


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 14)

kártevő

b b g ly s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 14)

babgulyás

b z b g r


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 14)

bűzbogár 

b r m x r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 14)

bármixer

k v r cs p


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 15)

keverőcsap

d n v r


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 15)

denevér

v m p r f g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 15)

vámpírfog

k v n s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 15)

kívánság

l v n s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 15)

elevenség

h n v gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 15)

honvágy

r p l j gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 15)

repülőjegy

l t g t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 15)

öltögetés, látogatás

h t g l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 15)

hatgólos, hétgólos

h sz k gy


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 16)

hiszekegy

h s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 16)

história _// „h t g l s”_ –> +hőtágulás

v s t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 16)

vasútőr, vastörő, evésteória, ivásteória

f n t z


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 16)

fantázia

f r g t l n


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 16)

faragatlan 

k z r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

kizárt, közért

s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 17)

sátor, ostor, sítúra, sétaóra, sótár

s t l j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

őstalaj

s r r p


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 17)

sörárpa

v z h ly g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 17)

vízhólyag

h r m t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 17)

harmat

h sz r


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 18)

huszár

h gy m r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 18)

éhgyomor

r z n l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 18)

rezonál, arzenál

t r l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 18)

terület, tarolt, tárolt, tárlat

b r t v h b


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 18)

borotvahab 

n n dzs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 19)

nindzsa

r m z r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 19)

ramazúri, ármizéria

s t f t


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 19)

staféta 

s t f r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

stafírung 

l d f


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

ládafia

m d r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

madárlátta

m d r k t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

mederkotró

h j cs v r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 20)

hajcsavaró

p d l zs n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

padlizsán

h l k r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

halikra

h l r j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 20)

halraj

n v s r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

névsor

sz t ly t r m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 20)

osztályterem

sz m c


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

szamóca

n d r g f k


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 20)

nadrágfék

n d c k r


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 20)

nádcukor

k k sz t j


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 20)

kókusztej

k k c s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

kukucs 

k z d k r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 21)

+kukacos
kezdőkör, küzdőkör

s p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

spagetti

k k r c


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 21)

kukorica

l c p cs ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

lacipecsenye

v r s l


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 21)

vöröslő

d z z n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

duzzanat

m z z n t


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 21)

mozzanat

r d k s s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

érdekesség

r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 21)

irgalom, rágalom

ny r s ny g


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 21)

nyersanyag

k v cs b ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 21)

kavicsbánya

n v n p


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 21)

névnap

l k t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 21)

alkotmány

l k t ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 22)

laktanya, előkötény

l k t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 22)

előkotor

r zs sz r m


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 22)

rózsaszirom 

sz l l g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 23)

szállóigés szőlőlugas

sz v r g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 23)

szivárgás

sz v t t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 23)

szvetter

sz v h n g


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 23)

szívhang

sz k l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 23)

sziklás, szőkülés, szekálás

s k k t b l


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 23)

sakktábla

s k l d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 23)

sokoldalú

v d k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 23)

viadukt

v d ny t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 24)

évadnyitó

v d r z


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 24)

vadorzó

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 24)

vádalku, vedlik, vádlók

p r h gy m


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 24)

póréhagyma 

m p z n s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 24)

impozáns

x t r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 25)

extrém

k r k t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 25)

kerekítés

m s g p


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 25)

mosógép

m s l p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 25)

másolópapír

m s b r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 25)

misebor, mesebari 

k s b b


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 26)

kisbaba, később, kisebb

f j l d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 26)

fejlődés

v sz h ly z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 26)

vészhelyzet

b k f j


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 26)

bikafej 

l g n d


----------



## doktorur (2015 Augusztus 26)

legenda

d sz n t r


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 26)

disznótor 

m h r j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

méhraj

k l h r c


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Augusztus 27)

ökölharc

h r cs b j sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

harcsabajusz

sz v z r n


----------



## beebeus (2015 Augusztus 27)

szavazóurna

h r c g


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 27)

hercig herceg

p r c g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

percegő

p r c


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 27)

perc, porc, perec, porció, operáció //+porcogó

p j c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 27)

pojáca

p l c


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 27)

palóc, polc, pálca

m l c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

milícia, malac, malícia 

m n t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 28)

menüett

b r k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

barakk, barokk

b r k


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 28)

birka, bárka, barkó, burok, éberek

v g sz d j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

vigaszdíj

r ny r m


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 28)

aranyérem

r ny v


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

erényöv

n g l r


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 28)

angolóra óangolra

f g l r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 28)

foglár

f r t ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 29)

fortély, fertály

zs n r d sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 30)

zsinórdísz

k p k r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 31)

képkeret

k p f l f


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

kapufélfa

k p t f


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 31)

kaptafa 

s g d sz k z


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 31)

segédeszköz

t v r ny


----------



## laara (2015 Augusztus 31)

tévirány

d l h z


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Augusztus 31)

üdülőház / tivornya

t r f r


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Augusztus 31)

terefere

cs z m s r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

csizmasarok

k r s sz k


----------



## huncili (2015 Augusztus 31)

karosszék

l n g l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Augusztus 31)

lángelme

p d l sz ny g


----------



## oolong (2015 Augusztus 31)

padlószőnyeg

l d sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Augusztus 31)

oldószer

l l t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 1)

illatos, állítás, ellátás, leletes

f p p cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 1)

fapapucs

h j t k ny r


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 1)

hajtűkanyar

h l l f j


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 1)

hüllőfej

f s ty k


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 1)

Fiastyúk // +halájfej

f r zs b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 1)

farzseb

f r m t r s


----------



## laara (2015 Szeptember 1)

fórumtárs 

f r m r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 2)

// + farmotoros

farmer

f r m c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 2)

faramuci

k ty l


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 2)

kutyaól, kutyul

r s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 2)

restell

r n d v


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 2)

randevú

s t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 2)

strand

s t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 3)

ostor, sátor, satír

r t l n


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 3)

erőtlen

g m m t r c


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 3)

gumimatrac

r g ly k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

rigolyák

g r ly k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 3)

egérlyuk //+ürgelyuk

sz k r r d


----------



## laara (2015 Szeptember 3)

szekérrúd 

l f t k n


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 3)

liftakna

cs t r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 3)

csőtörés

cs t l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 3)

ecsetelés, csatlós, csetlés, csitulás, csatolás

c t l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 4)

citálás

gy f r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 4)

agyafúrt

m g f n


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

megafon

h n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

hangerő, hangár

k r t sz m


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

keretszám

t n g r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

tengerszem

sz m v t l


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 5)

számvitel

n m z t r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 5)

nemzetőr

n m z m t k


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 5)

numizmatika

f m g m b


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 5)

fémgomb, fémgömb

d n sz r sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 5)

dinoszaurusz 

s l ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 5)

őslény, silány

d l ny


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 6)

adóalany

f r t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 6)

firtat/ó, Fertőtó

k r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 6)

okirat, kerítő, kréta, karát, ikerautó...

sz m n k r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 6)

számonkérő

v r ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 6)

vérnyomás

r t k s t


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 7)

értékesítő

l v t m l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 7)

elvetemült

r g s g


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 7)

régiség, öregség

f g s l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 8)

Nekem szabad a gazda - nem jöttem rá.


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 8)

fogasoló (a gazda, aki boronával talajt lazít)

h ny c l


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 8)

hiánycél //igen, _fogasol_ ige akart lenni. Ez a felszántott föld egyenletessé és porhanyóssá tétele _fogassal_, ami az eke által kifordított gyomok gyökereit is összeszedte. A _fogas _hüvelykujjnyi fémtüskékkel ellátott, lóval húzott talajművelő eszköz volt.

b ny l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 8)

bányaló

k p m t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

képmutató

k p f g


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 9)

kipufogó, kapafogú

h n g r k m


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 9)

hungarikum

b b zs k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

babzsák

b r b r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 9)

barbár, borbíró, berber

b b zs r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 9)

babazsúr

b r g t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 10)

borogatás

b d z b k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 10)

bodzabokor

b d r s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 10)

badarság

b r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 10)

boróka, barka, bárka, birka, berek, burka, bőrke

f h r t


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 12)

huncili írta:


> boróka, barka, bárka, birka, berek, burka, bőrke
> 
> f h r t


mosószer adalék vagy fogkrém is lehet ilyen


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 12)

fehérítő

f r m r h


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 12)

formaruha

k r m p h


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 13)

korompihe, krémpuha

v r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 13)

várakozás

t g n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 13)

tegnap

h j n l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 14)

hajnal

h t l n c


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 14)

hűtőlánc

r h b r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 14)

űrháború, árháború

r s b sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

érsebész

k s b sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

kisbusz

r b sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

rébusz

m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

imbusz 

r m b sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

rombusz

g m b sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 14)

gombász

p r b


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 14)

próba perébe

p p b g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

pipabagó 

p p r m r g


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 15)

papramorgó

f d b sz


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 15)

fidibusz

knzr


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 15)

aknazár

k n l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 15)

kanalas 

v r r d


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 16)

virrad, varroda

v s k l p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 16)

vaskalapos

s s v


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 16)

sósav

sz sz t t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 16)

összetett, összeütött

sz t c


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 16)

szituáció

f k t l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

féktelen

s t n f l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 17)

istenfélő

b z k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

bizakodó 

b z g l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 17)

buzgalom

m n k l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 17)

munkálat

t d t l n


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Szeptember 17)

tudatlan

j j p r c


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 17)

ujjperc

k r m v g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 17)

körömvágás

k r m b l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 18)

karambol

r m h l m z


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 18)

romhalmaz

sz r v z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 18)

szerviz 

k z g z d sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 19)

közgazdász

r ny k l sz s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 19)

aranykalászos

r d k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 19)

rádiókulcs 

k z f gy v r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 20)

kézifegyver

z v t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 20)

zivatar

j g s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 20)

jégeső, jogos

j k r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 20)

újkrumpli

b b r l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 21)

babérlevél

z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 21)

zenekar

gy t t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 21)

együttes

r j n g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 21)

rajong, rajongó, őrjöngő

t m g


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 21)

tömeg

sz l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 21)

szálas, aszalás, eszelős, oszlás

g r n t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 21)

gránátalma

sz b r c k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 21)

őszibarack

t n g r


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 21)

tengeri, tenger

t n g l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 22)

tángál/ó

t n l l


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 22)

útonálló

t n l


----------



## stemari (2015 Szeptember 22)

tanuló
b b r l v l


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

babérlevél

r t l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

rituális

r t cs k


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

articsóka

c r k l c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

cirkuláció

n s t r k c


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 23)

instrukció

k r k r d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 23)

körkérdés

k v f z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 23)

kávéfőző

t r m t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 23)

teremtés, termetes

t d m t t


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 24)

útidőmutató (?)

sz r m z s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 24)

származás

r d n d


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 24)

eredendő // t d m t t –> tüdőműtét

d s d


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 24)

/leragadtam a mutatónál, bocs

adásidő

t l j v z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

talajvíz

h t r z r


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

határzár

gy z m ny


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Szeptember 25)

egyezmény

k p t l n


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

képtelen, káptalan

sz sz m l s


----------



## stemari (2015 Szeptember 25)

összeomlás
z r n d k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

zarándok

m m l m


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 25)

imamalom

r m l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

rémálom

sz sz v sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 25)

összevissza

d g l k n l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 25)

adagolókanál

v sz cs n g


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 25)

vészcsengő

v sz gy r ty


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

viaszgyertya

v l g t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 26)

világítás, válogatás

k l v r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 26)

külváros

sz n p m p s


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 26)

színpompás

k c k k


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 26)

kockakő

d s d d


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 27)

kisgyerek alvásának jelzője…


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 27)

Hát így már leesett ...

édesded

k d f ty l


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 27)

ködfátyol

g g g


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 27)

gágogó

l b cs p t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Szeptember 27)

libacsapat

sz p p n


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 27)

szappan

c p p n t


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 27)

cuppant/ó

f n t k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

fanatikus

f n l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

finálé

t k m g


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

tökmag 

m k f t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

ámokfutó

p r t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

portré, operátor, operatőr, apertúra, partőr

p r t n


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

parton, protein

t n t h l


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

tintahal //+ puritán

t n t t s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

tüntetés

t n t k s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 28)

autentikus

t j t k s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 28)

tajtékos

v z l p cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 28)

vízlépcső

k ny l m


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 29)

kényelem

b z k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

bizakodó

r m ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 Szeptember 29)

remény, Örmény, ármány
d v t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 29)

divatos

r t l m s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 29)

értelmes, ártalmas

t g m


----------



## huncili (2015 Szeptember 30)

autógumi

f v r z s


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 30)

fuvarozás

s r z s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Szeptember 30)

sorozás, sörözés

p r t f g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Szeptember 30)

pártfogó 

v d


----------



## oolong (2015 Szeptember 30)

vad, vád, véd, évad, védő, évődő, vídia, videó, óvoda

l v d k


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 1)

olvadék, alvadék, élvédők, levédik

l p p n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

lappang

k p r ny


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

képernyő képaránya

r p r l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 1)

répaörlő

b l l j k


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

balalajka //+ reparál

b b l d s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 1)

babaáldás
m l t t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

amulett, mulatt, molett, mialatt, ámultató, omlott //+bíbelődés

f l t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

féltés, felütés

k r m l l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 1)

körömolló

f n m t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

finomít/ó

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

finomít, finomító / + karamell
kamilla

k l v l


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 1)

kalevala, kilövel

b r k d b r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

abrakadabra // +oklevél

b r j b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 1)

borjúbőr

b r b r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

borbarát, bőrbarát

b n b k


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 1)

bűnbak

m r l z l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 1)

moralizál

m l z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 2)

méláz, amiláz

k r n t n


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 2)

karantén

s s k k r m


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 Október 2)

sóskakrém

k p sz t f j


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 2)

káposztafej

p r m d n n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 2)

primadonna

h l k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 2)

halikra

v k r


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 2)

ivókúra

k r n l


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 3)

karonülő, karneol 

cs g l p cs


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 3)

csigalépcső

h j s n s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 3)

hajósinas

t r k t r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

traktoros

r g ny r


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 3)

regényíró

c l n d r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

cilinder

k sz k l


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 3)

kőszikla

h gy m l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 3)

hegyomlás

h gy t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 3)

hagyaték

h t r z t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 3)

határozat

h t h z


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 4)

hűtőház

h z h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 4)

hazahúz, hazahúzó

h z m s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 4)

házmester

h z r l


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 4)

hazaáruló

h z v n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

huzavona

t m b m b


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 5)

atombomba

k d ly p ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

akadálypálya

g t f t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 5)

gátfutó

t l t k


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 5)

atlétika
t v k z l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 5)

távközlés

t r r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 5)

térerő, ötórai

t k r d


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 5)

takarodó

k sz l k


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 5)

készülék, ükszülők, kószálók, kaszálók

k v ly g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 6)

kóvályog

k v ly s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 6)

kevélység

t t v ly


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 7)

huncili írta:


> kevélység
> 
> t t v ly


_(állattartással kapcsolatos)_


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 7)

itatóvályú, etetővályú

t t v l t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 7)

tetovált lány - Hobó dala 1982-ből(!), és S.Larsson könyve 2005-ből
_
"Ó igen, látom rajtad van, ki vagy.
Kicsi a kereszt, a halálfej nagy.
Bár a jelet a világ tette rád,
Szó nélkül álltad, lettél tetovált..."
_
f s t k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 8)

füstkoszorú (?) 

r m h l m z


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 8)

/festékszóró

romhalmaz

j j p t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 8)

újjáépítés

f ny l l t


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 8)

fenyőillat

cs n t ny v


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 9)

csontenyv

cs z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 10)

csúzli

cs b g


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 10)

csobogó

n b l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 12)

lurkónak is nevezhetnénk…


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 12)

nebuló

n p s t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 12)

napsütés

n p j s g


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 13)

népújság

n n p k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 13)

ünnepkör

n s p k c


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 13)

inspekció

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 14)

irodalom

m v sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 14)

művészet

m n sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 15)

amnesztia

r g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 15)

ragasztó

l n g sz t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 15)

languszta

z l t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 15)

ízületes, ízletes

l z t s


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 15)

előzetes

l l t t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 15)

állattartó

l l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 15)

illat, állat, lelet, előélet, lelátó

v z t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 16)

víziút, övezet, vezet/ő, 

p p r sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 16)

papirusz

p p r h


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 16)

papruha (papi ruha), póparuha, páparuha
http://velvet.hu/gumicukor/2015/08/10/nincs_rohejesebb_a_paparuhaban_cigizo_jude_law-nal_galeria/

p p sz r k l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 16)

pipaszurkáló

n j k c


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 16)

injekció

k d k c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 17)

koedukáció

k r t v


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 17)

kartáv 

k r r r


----------



## laara (2015 Október 17)

karrier

k r r p c


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 17)

korrupció

t r v l s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 18)

triviális

ty v l g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 18)

atyavilág 

k ty k m d


----------



## laara (2015 Október 18)

kutyakomédia

l v g r n d


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 18)

lovagrend

ny l v g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 18)

nyélvég ?

ny l v t r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 18)

nyelvtörő //majdnem, _nyílvég _

p l v g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 19)

palavágó

f l v l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 19)

falevél, felível // + opálüveg

l v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 19)

levél, alávaló, leváló, elváló

k r t n


----------



## laara (2015 Október 19)

karotin, kórtani 

t g d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 19)

tagadás

h r n g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 19)

harang, hering

k z f j


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 19)

kézfej

k z s g


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 19)

község, 
m z g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 19)

mozgás, mézgás

m m l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 20)

mameluk, mímelek, mímelők

f r g p


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 20)

fúrógép // + műemlék

f v g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 20)

favágás

h d s r g


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 20)

hadsereg

t t f d


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

tetőfedő

f r m c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 21)

faramuci

m d r f sz k


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 21)

madárfészek

v n d r t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 21)

vándorút

v d l l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 21)

vadállat

m d z


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 21)

medúza

h r d d n g


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 21)

hordódonga

d n g l gy


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 21)

dongólégy

d r m d r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 21)

dromedár

d r m b l


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 21)

dörömböl, dorombol

d r l p t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 21)

iderepült, odarepült

d g p ly


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 21)

idegpálya
sz m l cs


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 21)

szemölcs

p l l n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

#14676: + dérlepte

pillantás

p j k s s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

pajkosság

p l l n g


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 22)

pillangó

z l d


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

zöld, Izolda

p r c c


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

porcica

s r k z


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 22)

sorköz

r n c s


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

ráncos

n r n cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 22)

narancs

t r t n t


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 22)

történet

sz m l t


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 22)

eszmélt, számolt, szemelt
k l n d k


----------



## laara (2015 Október 22)

kalandok, különadók

sz b j k t v


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 22)

szubjektív

f p r b


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

főpróba

p p b g


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 23)

pipabagó

sz r n b g s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

szirénabőgés, szirénabúgás

m l n b gy


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 23)

málnabogyó

c k l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

cékla

r zs b


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 23)

órazseb

s b t p sz


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

sebtapasz

sz b k p


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 23)

(...búgás)

észbekap

b l t z t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 23)

boltozat

r h z l n c


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 23)

áruházlánc

k l z l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 24)

kalauzol

k l r


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 24)

klór, kalória

k n cs f t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 24)

kuncsaft

l d f d l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 24)

ládafedél

v d n d t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 24)

évadindító

k ty f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

kutyafüle

k f l


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 25)

kifli, kiféle, kifelé, ökofalu

k f j t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 25)

kifejtő okfejtő kőfejtő kifújt

j f j t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

újfajta

k r p t l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 25)

kárpótlás

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

zsebpénz

sz r n g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 25)

szorongás

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## folzsike (2015 Október 25)

könnycsepp
t b t m


----------



## doktorur (2015 Október 25)

TABUTÉMA

sz t t k


----------



## laara (2015 Október 25)

esztétika 

k h v s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 25)

kihívás

k r m n t


----------



## laara (2015 Október 25)

körmenet 

k v l k d


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 25)

kavalkád

l b s t r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

alabástrom

b n f


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 26)

ébenfa

c n b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

cinóber

b r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 26)

ébresztő, borászat, abroszt

m cs s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

mécses

v l g t s


----------



## laara (2015 Október 26)

világítás, válogatás

r k n p t r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 Október 26)

öröknaptár

v t t p m cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 26)

vattapamacs

gy m l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 26)

gyümölcs

k r k k t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 26)

kerékkötő

k k k k l


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 26)

kakukkoló

gy n k s g


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 27)

ügynökség

b d g d b


----------



## laara (2015 Október 27)

bádogdob 

l m k t n


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 28)

ólomkatona

h b r


----------



## MitNem? (2015 Október 28)

habár, hűbér, héber, éhbér és talán háború



l m


----------



## laara (2015 Október 28)

ólom, elem/i, elém, lom, láma, alom, elme, álom

m m n


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 28)

ammónia

n n m


----------



## laara (2015 Október 28)

anonim 

b j n t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 28)

bajonett

v d s k d s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 28)

vádaskodás

v d b sz d


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 28)

védőbeszéd

r l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 29)

árulás, ürülés

r v l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 29)

érvelés

v t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 29)

vétó, vető, vet, évet, vita, avat, avató

h sz sz


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 29)

hosszú

h sz t


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 29)

huszita hiszti

h t sz s


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 29)

hátúszás

r c p t


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 29)

recept

v v k r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 29)

vevőkör

v h r k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 29)

viharkár

t h r h r d


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 29)

teherhordó

v sz ly s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 29)

veszélyes

v sz k t


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 30)

viszket

v sz k r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 30)

vészkürt

h t m g n s


----------



## laara (2015 Október 30)

hűtőmágnes 

m n d m n d


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 30)

mendemonda

r h d m ny


----------



## laara (2015 Október 30)

ruhaadomány 

p p d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 30)

pipadohány

k p ny l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 30)

kapanyél

k k ny l


----------



## laara (2015 Október 30)

kéknyelű

k k v j


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 30)

kakaóvaj

b r t b l


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 30)

bértábla

b k t b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 30)

béketábor

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

tejszínhab

g r f g


----------



## laara (2015 Október 31)

egérfogó 

g r f l s


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

ugrifüles -- _(jaj de okos, jaj de ügyes, a legkisebb ugrifüles_

b b f g r


----------



## beebeus (2015 Október 31)

bábfigura

f g s ly m


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

fogselyem

f g b k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

fügebokor 

f g s k r k


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

fogaskerék

f g l r


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 31)

foglár

f g d s


----------



## rituevu (2015 Október 31)

fogdos, fogadós, fogadás

f n t s


----------



## oolong (2015 Október 31)

fontos, fonatos

b n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 Október 31)

bontás, bonitás

p m l g


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

pamlag

h t r z sz


----------



## huncili (2015 November 1)

határozószó

cs v g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 1)

csevegés

k r d j l


----------



## oolong (2015 November 1)

kérdőjel

r l k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

űrlakó 

k r t f


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 1)

körtefa

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

sebtapasz

s r l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 1)

sérülés, súrolás

m s g p


----------



## oolong (2015 November 1)

mosógép

m z s v g


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 1)

mézesüveg

h z s p r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 2)

házaspár

gy r m k


----------



## huncili (2015 November 2)

gyermek

b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 2)

bizalom

t g n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 2)

tegnap

h v z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 2)

havazás

v z s s


----------



## laara (2015 November 2)

vízesés 

gy r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 2)

egyértelmű

p n cs


----------



## laara (2015 November 2)

puncs, pancs, pincsi, poncsó

sz sz t t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 2)

összetett

l t k p s


----------



## laara (2015 November 2)

életképes 

m ny g z


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 2)

menyegző

m z s k l cs


----------



## huncili (2015 November 3)

mézeskalács

s t p p r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

stopper

d m r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 3)

/+ sütőpapír

időmérő

m g gy z k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

megegyezik, megegyezők, meggyőzik 

m gy h t r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 3)

megyehatár

l z m r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 3)

lázmérő

l z t s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 3)

lazítás, lázítás

t r f g t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 4)

térfogat

r m r t k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 4)

aromaérték 

k v l l t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 4)

kávéillat

b r n d


----------



## huncili (2015 November 4)

/+ űrmérték

ábránd

n p n d t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 4)

napindító

k p k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 4)

kapkodó, kapkod

h l k r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 4)

halikra

h t k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 5)

hatökör

h t l m


----------



## huncili (2015 November 5)

hatalom

h t v g


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 5)

hétvége
b f k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 5)

befektetés

p n z p c


----------



## huncili (2015 November 5)

befektetés, befeketítés

pénzpiac

v z l l


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 November 5)

vízálló

v z l l s
(de nem vízállás


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 5)

vazallus

h z t r s


----------



## oolong (2015 November 5)

hazatérés

h j t r s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 5)

hajótörés

n p t n c


----------



## huncili (2015 November 5)

néptánc

l s sz k ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 6)

alsószoknya

t r t d sz


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 6)

tortadísz

f d r sz


----------



## huncili (2015 November 6)

fodrász

f r h ly


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 November 6)

férőhely

f r f n s


----------



## oolong (2015 November 6)

férfi inas

s r c n s


----------



## laara (2015 November 8)

sercenés //+az előző: afrofonás 

h j sz l n


----------



## huncili (2015 November 8)

hajszalon, hajszálon (függ)

h l sz t s


----------



## laara (2015 November 8)

halasztás 

h h l l


----------



## oolong (2015 November 8)

éhhalál, hőhalál

h h ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 8)

hóhányó

h r ny t l p


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 8)

hernyótalp/ú

s k d m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 9)

síkidom

s k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

sokadalom

f r n c gy


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

franciaágy 

b l d c h n


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

baldachin

f g g ny


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

függöny 

p ly h z t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

pólyahuzat

sz b s m n t


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

szabásminta 

h sz r v g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

huszárvágás

g m cs z m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 9)

gumicsizma

g m k p cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

gémkapocs

l v r s ny


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

lóverseny 

n d g


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

indigó

k d v s


----------



## huncili (2015 November 9)

kedves

k d l f ly


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

kádlefolyó

l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 9)

ellenőr

r b t


----------



## laara (2015 November 9)

robot

r b t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 9)

rabtartó

l b t r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 9)

ülőbútor

r b r b r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 10)

rebarbara

z l l r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 10)

zeller

d l t l d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 10)

időeltolódás

h m k r


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 November 10)

homokóra

p l l n t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 10)

pillanat

k r k k t


----------



## laara (2015 November 10)

kerékkötő 

k r k t r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 10)

karikatúra karakter

k k t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 10)

kéktúra

k r t n


----------



## oolong (2015 November 10)

karton, keratin, ökörtinó, kórtan

k r k t n


----------



## huncili (2015 November 11)

kárókatona

k r k t t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 11)

krokett

k r k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 12)

karkötő

k r k k t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 12)

kerékkötő

k t k k c


----------



## oolong (2015 November 12)

aktakukac

s t k


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 12)

esetek, estike, ásítók, üstök
t r m k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 12)

termék

m r ny l t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 12)

merénylet

h b r ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 12)

hibaarány

sz m m r t k


----------



## laara (2015 November 12)

szemmérték

h b r r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 12)

hűbérúr

f b r r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 13)

február

cs l f n t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 13)

csalafinta

cs k v s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 13)

ócskavas

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 13)

citrom

s v ny v z


----------



## oolong (2015 November 13)

savanyúvíz

s v ny v g


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 13)

_+ ásványvíz_

sövényvágó

p g cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 13)

pogácsa

s b ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 13)

sóbánya
v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 13)

verseny

v r d


----------



## laara (2015 November 14)

verda, Várad

r d k b r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 14)

rádiókabaré

r d j r


----------



## laara (2015 November 14)

erdőjáró 

r d l n c


----------



## huncili (2015 November 14)

riadólánc

r d sz sz


----------



## huncili (2015 November 14)

huncili írta:


> riadólánc
> 
> r d sz sz


adok támpontot, mert így lehet, hogy nehéz
távolodjunk el a földtől
kultikus film címe


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 14)

Űrodisszea

p ly d v r


----------



## laara (2015 November 14)

pályaudvar 

j j b b


----------



## huncili (2015 November 14)

ujjbáb

m cs k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 14)

macskakő

k p cs


----------



## huncili (2015 November 14)

kapocs, köpőcső

c r k l l


----------



## laara (2015 November 15)

cirkulál 

k r n g


----------



## huncili (2015 November 15)

keringő, karing

f l b m sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 15)

fülbemászó

f l k sz


----------



## laara (2015 November 15)

félkész, felkúszó

sz m r v l


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 15)

szemrevaló

f t t s t


----------



## laara (2015 November 15)

fűtőtest

b r d s


----------



## huncili (2015 November 15)

ébredés, bordás

b r d l m


----------



## laara (2015 November 15)

birodalom 

l m c t


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 15)

ólomecet 

k z f j


----------



## oolong (2015 November 16)

kézfej

k z f l


----------



## laara (2015 November 16)

közfal

k z sz f r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 16)

közszféra

sz n h z


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 16)

színház

sz n v k


----------



## oolong (2015 November 16)

színvak

d n v r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 16)

denevér

k r r m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 16)

káröröm

j t k sz b ly


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 16)

játékszabály

p d l z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 16)

pedálozás

n r n cs


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 16)

narancs

p r d c


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 17)

párduc

m n g n r c


----------



## huncili (2015 November 17)

mangánérc

m g n ny m z


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 17)

magánnyomozó

t z h ny


----------



## oolong (2015 November 17)

tűzhányó

z l t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 17)

üzletrész

n v n p


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 17)

névnap

p r z


----------



## oolong (2015 November 17)

eperízű, prózai

p c z s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 17)

pecázás

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 17)

cipőfűző

s t l l


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 17)

istálló

m l n


----------



## huncili (2015 November 17)

málna, múlni, Milánó

f n n h j z


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 18)

fennhéjázó

f gy sz t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 18)

fogyasztó, fagyasztó

b b g ly s


----------



## huncili (2015 November 18)

babgulyás

b l zs m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 18)

balzsam

h j f s t k


----------



## oolong (2015 November 18)

hajfesték

g sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 18)

gesztus

g g sz t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 18)

aggasztó

b r s l m


----------



## laara (2015 November 18)

birsalma

h s p g cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 18)

húspogácsa

m s k t l


----------



## huncili (2015 November 18)

muskátli

k n g t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 19)

kenegetés

f d l z t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 19)

fedélzet

v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 19)

vitorla

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 19)

háromszög

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 19)

képkeret

ny k l n c


----------



## oolong (2015 November 19)

nyaklánc

ny m s m r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 19)

nyomásmérő

l l t k r t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 19)

állatkert

p n t s n


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 19)

pontosan

p n t m m


----------



## laara (2015 November 19)

pantomim 

v sz sz v g


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 19)

vesszővég, visszavág

k c k c k r


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 19)

kockacukor

k k v j


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 19)

kakaóvaj

m d r t j


----------



## huncili (2015 November 19)

madártej

b r s l m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

birsalma

b r s v g


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 20)

borosüveg

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

marcipán

v r c


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 20)

Verőce, variáció

v g d sz k


----------



## zsolt0v (2015 November 20)

vágódeszka

k t r g p


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 20)

kotrógép

h v r g


----------



## huncili (2015 November 20)

hóvirág

t l v l


----------



## laara (2015 November 20)

tűlevél 

h t k r


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 20)

hatökör 

m j m p r d


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 20)

majomparádé

t m t


----------



## laara (2015 November 20)

temető, tömít

p z d sz r p


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 21)

epizódszerep / + automata

v gy s b l t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 21)

vegyesbolt

sz m p t k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 21)

szimpatikus

ny m s p r b


----------



## oolong (2015 November 21)

nyomáspróba

k c m z


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 21)

akácméz

k c h s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 21)

akcióhős

j l m z b l


----------



## huncili (2015 November 21)

jelmezbál

f g r v s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 22)

fogorvos

cs l m d


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 22)

csalamádé

p p r k


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

paprika

gy n gy h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

gyöngyhagyma

b f t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 22)

befőtt

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

madártej

k r k v t


----------



## laara (2015 November 22)

kerékvető

s p c l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

speciális

k t l s


----------



## Kuriga (2015 November 22)

kotlós

t r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

tarisznya / + aktuális

t l g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 22)

átlagos

t t k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

titokzatos

sz_l_t_s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 22)

sz l t s --> szeletes, születés, szélütés

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

parfüm 

l l t r g


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

illatorgia

h ny r z t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 22)

hiányérzet

h b l ny


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

hableány

h b r t s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

hóbortos 

h b sz z l k


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 22)

hibaszázalék

s r r n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 22)

sorrend

t n t r m


----------



## huncili (2015 November 22)

tanterem

t r p sz t l


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 22)

terepasztal
r t l m s g


----------



## oolong (2015 November 22)

értelmiség

j d l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 23)

ijedelem

b z t n s g


----------



## huncili (2015 November 23)

biztonság

r f sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 23)

erőfeszítés

r zs sz n


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 23)

rózsaszín

r zs d b r n


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 23)

rozsdabarna

g ly f sz k


----------



## laara (2015 November 23)

gólyafészek 

r g cs r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 23)

rigócsőr

v g cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 23)

üvegcső

k n d r m g


----------



## oolong (2015 November 23)

kendermag //+üvegcse

f l v d


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 23)

fülvédő

m l l ny


----------



## oolong (2015 November 23)

mellény

g r m f n


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 23)

gramofon
v f r d l


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 24)

évforduló

t l g m b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 24)

átlagember

d c m b r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 24)

december

t r t r


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 24)

tortúra
b z t s t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 24)

biztosítás

j g cs p


----------



## laara (2015 November 24)

jégcsap

d d r g


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 24)

didereg

z z m r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 24)

zúzmara

b n t d t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 24)

bűntudat

k l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 24)

kellemes

r h j


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 24)

űrhajó, röhej
r k l m


----------



## oolong (2015 November 24)

reklám, orákulum

t k l m


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

tökalma (?) http://www.dmkert.hu/palmak/alma_tokalma

l z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

előzékeny

p z t v


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

pozitív

p r h z m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

párhuzam

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

családtag

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

riadalom, irodalom

t s t m z g s


----------



## laara (2015 November 25)

testmozgás 

v k m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

vákuum

b j k v r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 25)

bajkeverő

b s k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 25)

búsképű

b l l d


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

ballada

h j n l


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 25)

hajnal
j n d k


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 25)

ajándék

f g k f


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 26)

fogkefe

t r p sz n


----------



## huncili (2015 November 26)

terepszínű

b k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 26)

bakancs

b k l n cs


----------



## oolong (2015 November 26)

békalencse

b k t t


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 26)

ebkutató, bukott, bökött, baktató, békaetető, bikaitató

k l cs ly k


----------



## oolong (2015 November 26)

kulcslyuk // +bekötőút

k h cs l


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 26)

köhécsel

sz r z


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 26)

szerez, szoroz, szerző, szorzó, szőröző, száraz

t g r s


----------



## laara (2015 November 26)

tigris 

sz l t t


----------



## huncili (2015 November 26)

sziluett

sz l t k


----------



## oolong (2015 November 26)

szőlőatka, szőlőtőke

sz l t l s


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 26)

szeletelés

sz r k z t


----------



## oolong (2015 November 26)

szerkezet

k r k z


----------



## huncili (2015 November 27)

karikázó, kerekező, károkozó, kiérkező

v l sz t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 27)

választék

h m r s k l t


----------



## laara (2015 November 27)

hőmérséklet

z j r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 27)

zajártalom

m zs r


----------



## laara (2015 November 27)

mozsár 

m z s r


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 27)

mézsör

m s t h


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 27)

mostoha

m s t f k


----------



## huncili (2015 November 27)

mustfok

m d v t l p


----------



## oolong (2015 November 27)

medvetalp

m zs gy k r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 27)

mezsgyekaró

k p ny f r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 28)

koponyaforma 

k p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 28)

képernyő

h m b r


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

hombár

g b n p c


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 28)

+hóember

gabonapiac

z b p h ly


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

zabpehely

m g k v r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 28)

magkeverék

m g t n n


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

megatonna

l g t


----------



## laara (2015 November 28)

alagút 

l g t r n


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

légtorna

l b t r


----------



## laara (2015 November 28)

lábtörő 

b t r l p


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

bútorlap // +ülőbútor

b r t l p


----------



## laara (2015 November 28)

bőrtalpú 

f k zs r


----------



## oolong (2015 November 28)

fókazsír

l b h j


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

libaháj

s h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 28)

libaháj
sóhajtás
k ty t j


----------



## huncili (2015 November 28)

kutyatej

g l g ny


----------



## beebeus (2015 November 28)

galagonya

f h j


----------



## folzsike (2015 November 28)

fahéj
p r k l t


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

pörkölt

v d k r l t


----------



## laara (2015 November 29)

védőkorlát 

r g l m


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

irgalom, rágalom

sz sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

szisztéma

v g z t s


----------



## huncili (2015 November 29)

végzetes

l l n k z


----------



## rituevu (2015 November 29)

ellenkező

t l g sz m


----------



## oolong (2015 November 29)

átlagszám

r g sz m


----------



## huncili (2015 November 30)

ragszám, öregszem, régiószám

r g n t s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

huncili írta:


> ragszám, öregszem, régiószám
> 
> r g n t s


Az Arany Lacinak című Petőfi vers segít a megfejtésben


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

ürgeöntés / rá nem jöttem volna

sz l m b b


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

szalmabáb

sz n t f l d


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

Szentföld

k v l k d


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 1)

kavalkád

m n k h ly


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

munkahely

v z l l


----------



## laara (2015 December 1)

vízálló 

l g zs k


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

légzsák

l v g sz r


----------



## laara (2015 December 1)

levegőszűrő 

t f l t r


----------



## oolong (2015 December 1)

teafilter

r f l t t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

erőfelett/i

k t t s k


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 1)

aktatáska

t k r f l


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 1)

takarófólia
z n g r m


----------



## huncili (2015 December 1)

zongoramű

k t t m s l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

kottamásoló

b r t k


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

boríték, bőrtok, barátok, beéritek, bortéka

b r t v


----------



## huncili (2015 December 2)

borotva, borítóív

b r t k l


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 2)

birtokol, birtokló, borítékol

h ly s r s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

helyesírás

r g ny h s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 2)

regényhős

b r t v h b


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

borotvahab

v z t k


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 2)

vezeték

b r t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

barátság

l l g


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 2)

illeg, állag, ellógó, lelóg

z k n


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

zokni 

n n v c


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

innováció

n t r j


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

interjú 

s t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 2)

sutaság

s t l n


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

sótlan

v h n c l


----------



## oolong (2015 December 2)

viháncol

s h n c


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

suhanc 

n g d ly


----------



## oolong (2015 December 2)

engedély

n g d s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 2)

engedés, negédes

b h c


----------



## laara (2015 December 2)

bohóc

k k sz zs r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 3)

kókuszzsír

sz r p s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 3)

szirupos

d s k s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 3)

édeskés

f ny l g s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 3)

fanyalgás

sz r g l m s


----------



## laara (2015 December 3)

szorgalmas 

r t k r n d


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 3)

értékrend

m z s k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 3)

mézeskalács

r zs d b r n


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 3)

rozsdabarna
h gy m ny


----------



## huncili (2015 December 3)

hagyomány

m g r z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 4)

megőrzés, megrázás

cs d v r s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 4)

csodavárás

m g v l t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 4)

megváltás

d m ny


----------



## huncili (2015 December 4)

adomány

sz l l m s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 4)

szellemiség

j g k r m


----------



## oolong (2015 December 4)

jégkrém

ny k k n


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 4)

nyekken

t p s f l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 4)

tapsifüles

m s m d v


----------



## huncili (2015 December 4)

mosomedve

v d k r


----------



## oolong (2015 December 4)

vadkár, vadökör

v d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 5)

védekezés

h ly r s g


----------



## laara (2015 December 5)

helyőrség 

p r r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

prior, iparőr, operaária

f z k s n s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 5)

fazekasinas

r j z f l m


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

rajzfilm

c n g r


----------



## laara (2015 December 5)

cingár 

c n c r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

cincér

sz sz n c


----------



## oolong (2015 December 5)

esszencia

sz n v ny


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 5)

úszónövény?
t l l k ny


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 5)

találékony

t z h r c


----------



## huncili (2015 December 5)

tűzharc

p r m n


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

píromán

b t n sz l p


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

betonoszlop

l l n f l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

ellenfél

j t k v z t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

játékvezető

f t c p


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

futócipő

d z


----------



## huncili (2015 December 6)

adózó, ádáz, edző - bár ebben a szóban a dz egy kettős mássalhangzó, nem két külön betű

m k v r g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 6)

mákvirág

v d m s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 6)

vidámság

h g d


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 6)

hegedű
p r m s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 7)

peremes, piramis, prémes, prímás

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

zongora

z n k r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 7)

zenekar

n k h n g


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 7)

énekhang

l m k m p t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 7)

almakompót

n n v l


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 7)

nőnevelő

n t r k


----------



## huncili (2015 December 7)

ennivaló nőnevelő

intrika

r b n s


----------



## oolong (2015 December 7)

urbánus

b b n s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

babonás

f l k l r


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 7)

folklór

n v n p


----------



## oolong (2015 December 7)

névnap

n v g l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

navigál

t r l k ty


----------



## oolong (2015 December 7)

terelőkutya

n d b t r


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 7)

nádbútor

h d v t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 7)

hídavatás

cs r sz ny


----------



## oolong (2015 December 7)

cseresznye

cs l d ny


----------



## laara (2015 December 7)

családanya 

cs l n t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 8)

csalántő 

h l d k r s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 8)

holdkóros

sz ny g r j t


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 8)

szőnyegrojt

s j t r sz l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 8)

sajtreszelő

g z m b r


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 8)

gazember

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2015 December 8)

nyakkendő

t l sz g


----------



## laara (2015 December 8)

tolószög, télszag, ételszag 

t l sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 8)

teleszkóp

k v l k d


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 8)

kavalkád

k z d k r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 8)

kezdőkör

sz r m z s


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 8)

származás
t sz t s g


----------



## huncili (2015 December 8)

tisztség

j l l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 9)

jelöltség

v n t t h j


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 9)

vontatóhajó

h j f s t k


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 9)

hajfesték
d k m n t m


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 9)

dokumentum

k g l f


----------



## laara (2015 December 9)

kuglóf 

m f f n


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 9)

muffin

p z z


----------



## laara (2015 December 9)

pizza 

b j g l


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 9)

bejgli

m s t r


----------



## oolong (2015 December 9)

mustár, mustra, mester, maestro, mister

m s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 10)

must, most

m sz k


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

maszk, mászik, muszka, mészkő

d b l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 10)

dobáló

d g t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

adogat

ny l s z r


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 10)

nyílászáró
sz g t l s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

szigetelés

f_ll_r_s


----------



## laara (2015 December 10)

filléres 

h v h r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 10)

/bocs, az előbb kicsit eltévedtem

hóvihar

h v s k d


----------



## laara (2015 December 10)

heveskedő //megesik , nem történt tragédia 

t l cs k


----------



## huncili (2015 December 11)

talicska

g m k r k


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 11)

gumikerék

g r d sz k


----------



## huncili (2015 December 11)

gördeszka

z j f r r s


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 11)

zajforrás
l k s s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 11)

lakosság, alakosság 

l l l m p


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 11)

állólámpa

j t k sz b ly


----------



## laara (2015 December 11)

játékszabály 

r s j l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 11)

írásjel

m n d k


----------



## huncili (2015 December 11)

menedék, mondóka

r t m k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 12)

ritmikus

d b v r


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 12)

dobverő

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 12)

zongora

l m m ly


----------



## huncili (2015 December 12)

almamoly

g ly ly v g


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 12)

gallyvágó

m t sz l l


----------



## huncili (2015 December 13)

metszőolló

M_t_sz_lk_


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 13)

Mátészalka (m t sz l k)

m t r t


----------



## oolong (2015 December 14)

meteorit

b l l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 14)

bélel, bulla

k c


----------



## huncili (2015 December 15)

akác, kóc. aukció, akció, kaució, kucu, kuci

p r zs m t l


----------



## oolong (2015 December 15)

prézsmitál

p k s m t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 15)

paksaméta

k m s n


----------



## huncili (2015 December 17)

huncili írta:


> paksaméta
> 
> k m s n


a múlt század első évtizedeiben az eleganciához tartozott, főként az urak cipőjét védte


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 17)

kamásni ? / de az nem kamásli ?

k r s t g


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 17)

kórustag
sz l s t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 17)

szólista

k r m s t r


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 17)

karmester
h_ll_d_kg_zd_lk_d_s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 17)

hulladékgazdálkodás

k c m z


----------



## oolong (2015 December 17)

akácméz

k c m


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 17)

ekcéma

k c h s


----------



## oolong (2015 December 17)

akcióhős

k d k s k d


----------



## huncili (2015 December 18)

_#15210 Rituevu: én kamásninak ismertem/ismerem, de mindkettő használatos, végül is egy betű az eltérés
_
akadékoskodó

b k b l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 18)

békebeli

b b h z


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 18)

babaház
k s l ny


----------



## oolong (2015 December 18)

kislány, kisleány

k s l t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 19)

koslat, kisült, késelt

l g n m


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 20)

légnemű

r g s g


----------



## oolong (2015 December 20)

öregség, régiség

r d s g


----------



## huncili (2015 December 21)

erdőség

b g t t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 21)

bagett

m d k z


----------



## huncili (2015 December 21)

imádkozó

k s d d


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 21)

kisded

k r m c p


----------



## huncili (2015 December 22)

körömcipő

s p k l


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 22)

spékel

l b h s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 22)

libahús

f j h sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 22)

fejhossz

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 22)

tűzoltó

b b p s k t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

babapiskóta

h n g r k n


----------



## huncili (2015 December 23)

hangorkán

t t k z t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 23)

titokzatos

h d g


----------



## huncili (2015 December 23)

hideg

l r z k ny l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

elérzékenyül

n v t s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 23)

nevetés

b r t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 23)

barátság

sz n t s g


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 24)

szentség, őszinteség

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 24)

fülcimpa

k r t s


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 24)

keretes, kéretés, akaratos, okiratos, kürtös, kürtős, kortes, köretes, kerítés, kiíratás, kiürítés

b t l h m


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 24)

Betlehem

zs l t r


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 24)

zsoltár

b v s r l s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 24)

bevásárlás

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 24)

nyakkendő

l t k p s


----------



## doktorur (2015 December 25)

látóképes

l h t t l n


----------



## oolong (2015 December 25)

lehetetlen, élhetetlen

l p t t l


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 25)

alaptétel

k z m n k


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 25)

közmunka
g n r c


----------



## huncili (2015 December 25)

ignoráció, generáció

p r v k t v


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 26)

provokatív

h l l m t r


----------



## huncili (2015 December 26)

hullámtörő

r t m k s


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 26)

ritmikus

k r z t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 27)

karzat, körzet

p p l n


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 27)

paplan

p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 27)

pihenés

t r k p


----------



## oolong (2015 December 27)

térkép

t l k p


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

tolikapa 

b k t r m


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

soha nem találtam volna ki, nem ismeretem eddig ezt a szerkentyűt

baktérium

g r b ly ny l


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 28)

gereblyenyél

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

huncili írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1412254 soha nem találtam volna ki, nem ismeretem eddig ezt a szerkentyűt
> 
> baktérium
> 
> g r b ly ny l


Pedig nagyon hasznos dolog a kertben.


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

körömlakk

r f sz t s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

_/gondolom, közben utána néztem én is, csak ugye nekem kb. egy négyzetméteres a kertem a gang sarkában..._

erőfeszítés

t l j m n k


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

talajmunka 

k p l s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

kapálás

m g v t


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 28)

megvető, magvető

l t t s


----------



## optimized (2015 December 28)

lóitatás lóetetés

b r k l s


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 28)

burkolás, abrakolás
t v g l s


----------



## huncili (2015 December 28)

tevegelés

v g l l m s


----------



## optimized (2015 December 28)

végállomás

d m cs


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

dumcsi 

t r f r


----------



## optimized (2015 December 29)

terefere

l h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

lehetőség

v l l v t v


----------



## huncili (2015 December 29)

vállvetve

h r cs b j sz


----------



## beebeus (2015 December 29)

harcsabajusz

f d r sz


----------



## oolong (2015 December 29)

fodrász

f l d r sz


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

földrész

sz t r l


----------



## folzsike (2015 December 29)

Ausztrália
k p ny g


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 29)

köpönyeg

v k l t


----------



## huncili (2015 December 30)

vakolat

v k l r m


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 30)

vaklárma

r f ly m


----------



## oolong (2015 December 30)

árfolyam

k p z l r


----------



## rituevu (2015 December 30)

képzelőerő

h l sz l k


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 2)

halszálka

k z z l k


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 2)

kőzúzalék

k k s l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 2)

kuksol, kakasülő

p k h l


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 2)

pókháló

p k d l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 2)

pukedli

cs cs m


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 3)

csecsemő

h n gy b ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

hangyaboly

t t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 3)

autótúra, Tátra, átütőerő

sz sz s k v s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

összeesküvés / + úttörő

r t l j s


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 3)

erőteljes

f l t r k v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

feltörekvő

t p s r k n


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 3)

tapsorkán

t p s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 3)

utópista

v sz k d s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 3)

veszekedés, veszkődés,
d v z l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 4)

üdvözlet

k p s l p


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

képeslap

sz t r f z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 4)

szótárfüzet

k p cs l s


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

kopácsolás

v d szs ly m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 4)

vadászsólyom

f g s ly m


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

fogselyem

s ly mm j m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 4)

selyemmajom

v d l l t


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 4)

vadállat

sz nt lt v z


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 4)

szenteltvíz // _sz n t l t v z_ lenne helyesen, ha nem lenne 6 mássalhangzónál több benne

p n l t z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

paneltűz

r z t b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 5)

réztábla

t v f r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 5)

ütvefúró

h j sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

hajszárító

p p l k


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 5)

paplak /papolok, pipálok/

l p l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 5)

lepel. alapél, lóápoló, lapoló

v n l b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 5)

vonalbíró

d g t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 6)

adogatás

d g t l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 6)

digitális

v g t l s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 6)

vegetálás

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 6)

lábnyom

r r ny r g


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

orrnyereg

t t t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 6)

tetteti, tátotta, üttette, átitatta, átütötte

k k k k


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 6)

(etetőtető!) 

kakukk

t r s b k t


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 7)

túrós bukta

t r s b r l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 8)

társbérlő

t r k t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 8)

traktor

t z t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

tűztér

t t r t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 9)

úttartás ?

g r ly k


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

/igen, úttartás

egérlyuk

t t r j r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 9)

tatárjárás

f l r r t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 9)

félreértés

p s t l d


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 9)

postaláda

p k s m t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 9)

paksaméta

p ty ty g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

pittyegés

p ty t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 10)

potyautas

p ty r g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 10)

pityereg

p ty l g t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 10)

pátyolgat

p ty l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 10)

patyolat

p ty m l l t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 10)

pitymallat 

k s s t l


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 11)

kisstílű

k s s t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 11)

kisüsti 

t n h l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 12)

tonhal

t n l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

útonálló

t v k r v n


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 12)

tevekaraván

t v l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

távlat

t v l l t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 12)

tevelelet  és távollátó

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 12)

kikelet

h v r g


----------



## laara (2016 Január 12)

hóvirág 

g ly h r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 12)

gólyahír

s p r g


----------



## laara (2016 Január 12)

spárga 

l l m t p r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 12)

liliomtipró

r v l ny h j


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 12)

árvalányhaj

p p cs f r j


----------



## laara (2016 Január 12)

papucsférj

m n t t r t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Január 12)

menettérti 

sz k l k r t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 12)

sziklakert 

k k t sz


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 12)

kaktusz
j g v r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

jégvirág

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

marcipán

s t l p t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

sütőlapát

h l g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

halogat

g z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

igazít, igazat, ágazat, igézet

f r d sz b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

fürdőszoba

k r t p r


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 13)

krétapor

t n t p c


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 13)

tintapaca

s m r k d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 13)

ismerkedo

l l t r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 14)

illatorgia

k r m p sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 14)

krampusz

v l g s k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 14)

világsiker

p r n cs l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 14)

parancsolat

m l l k s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 14)

mellékes
m r sz k z


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 14)

mérőeszköz

m sz k l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

mászkálás

t l l k s


----------



## laara (2016 Január 15)

tollkés 

t l l l r g


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 15)

ételallergia

p r b b b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 15)

próbababa

h t l m


----------



## laara (2016 Január 16)

hatalom 

j n l l v l


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 16)

ajánlólevél

m n l


----------



## laara (2016 Január 17)

ménló 

m n l p


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 17)

menülap

k f n m l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

kifinomult

r t l j s


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 18)

erőteljes

f l d k ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 18)

feledékeny

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

feledékeny
tigris

k v r l p t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 18)

keverőlapát

m f f n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

muffin

m l t z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 18)

mulatozás

j t k sz b ly


----------



## laara (2016 Január 18)

játékszabály 

v c l l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 18)

vacilláló 

v k r z


----------



## laara (2016 Január 18)

vakarózó 

cs m b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 18)

csembaló

f f v s k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 18)

fafúvósok

z n s k l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

zeneiskola

m t r n m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

metronóm

m t l h gy m


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

metélőhagyma

z l d s g s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Január 19)

zöldséges

gy gy sz r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

gyógyszer

r b m t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

árubemutató

v l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

véletlen

r m v sz


----------



## pan.dóra (2016 Január 19)

íróművész

sz n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 19)

eszencia

sz n k p


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 19)

színkép, szinkópa

sz n t c


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 19)

szanitéc

sz v n g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 20)

szving 

sz r m k


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 20)

úszóérmek, szirmok

t r g t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 21)

teregetés

b g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 21)

béget

b l l d


----------



## folzsike (2016 Január 22)

ballada
m d s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 22)

módosít/ó

t l l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 23)

találat: teaillat, átölelt, átállít, átallta, találta, tollait tilolta

l b b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 24)

lábbeli

k f j t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

kőfejtő

r k p r t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 24)

rakpart 

n m z t k z


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 24)

nemzetközi

t j t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 24)

tajték

n t n z v


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

intenzív

sz m ny k p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

eszménykép

g z g t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

igazgató

s r k t l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 25)

saroktelek

s h v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 25)

sóhivatal

sz m r l t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 26)

huncili írta:


> sóhivatal
> 
> sz m r l t r


_összetett szó, a hivatali előmenetelhez van köze_


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 27)

szamárlétra

p l n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 27)

pálinka

k c c n t s


----------



## laara (2016 Január 27)

koccintás 

j k d v


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 27)

jókedv

k sz n t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 27)

köszöntés

k h g s


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 27)

köhögés

h p g s


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 27)

hápogás

k cs m d l


----------



## laara (2016 Január 28)

kocsmadal 

cs l m d


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 28)

csalamádé

cs l f n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 28)

csalafinta

k c n t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 29)

akcentus 

k c c n t s


----------



## laara (2016 Január 29)

koccintás 

s m t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 29)

ismétlés

k t l s


----------



## laara (2016 Január 30)

kotlós

k t l k s


----------



## huncili (2016 Január 30)

katolikus

f l k z t


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 30)

felekezet

m l k z t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 30)

emlékezet

n g d ly


----------



## laara (2016 Január 30)

engedély

t n t k s (= h t l s = v l d ) _//+elnézést a bakiért_


----------



## oolong (2016 Január 31)

autentikus

t n t l t


----------



## laara (2016 Január 31)

utántöltő 

gy n s ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Január 31)

egyensúly

r l v s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 1)

rivális

f n t z d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 1)

fantáziadús

sz r l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

szerelem

l t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 1)

oltár, eltérő, liter, lőtér

r k n l l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 1)

rokonlélek

s t n f l


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 1)

istenfélő
h t l m


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 1)

hatalom

p t l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 2)

építőelem

p t m l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 2)

optimális

s t r z t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 2)

ostorozott

s r t d t t


----------



## doktorur (2016 Február 3)

sértődött

l l l j


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 3)

illóolaj

sz k b l


----------



## laara (2016 Február 3)

eszkábál 

sz k sz v


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 3)

szűkszavú

sz m b t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

szombat

h t k z n p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 3)

hétköznap

p ly d v r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 3)

pályaudvar

m g l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 4)

megálló

j t ny t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 4)

ajtónyitás

b l k k r t


----------



## laara (2016 Február 4)

ablakkeret 

b l k n k r t //kivételesen 7 betű, de nem nehéz


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 4)

balkonkert

sz m r t v s


----------



## laara (2016 Február 4)

szamártövis 

b r k ny


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 4)

berkenye
g n z n g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 4)

ginzeng

gy gy t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 4)

gyógytea, gyógyító

f v s sz sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 5)

füvesasszony

j t k t r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 5)

játékterem

sz b d t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 5)

szabadtér

v z t m g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 5)

víztömeg

v sz v l l g


----------



## laara (2016 Február 6)

vészvillogó 

v sz b b


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 6)

viaszbáb, viaszbábu, viaszbaba

r m ny


----------



## laara (2016 Február 6)

remény 

b l d g s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 6)

boldogság

t s t v r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

testvér

v l m ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

vélemény

t g n d l t


----------



## laara (2016 Február 6)

utógondolat 

l h n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

/ez egy _átgondolt_ megfejtés



előhang

d n sz t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 6)

dunszt 

d r g d l r


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 6)

drogdíler

d r g l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

drágulás

n g d m ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 7)

engedmény

t r p sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 7)

terepasztal

k v f z


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 7)

kávéfőző

sz p r sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 7)

eszpresszó

k r k t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

kirakat, körkötő, akárkit

n g v s l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

ingvasalás

k m ny t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

keményítő

sz r t k t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

szárítókötél

p n g l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

pengeéles

z g l d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 8)

zúgolódó

k k s l p s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 8)

kakaslépés

k t k v


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 10)

huncili írta:


> kakaslépés
> 
> k t k v


vizes helyen keresgéljetek
k_tk_v_


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 10)

kútkáva

k p s l p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

képeslap

b v sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 10)

bevesz, bevisz, bűvész

sz k m b r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 10)

szakember

t l t h t


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 10)

átlátható, tiltható, tölthető, telíthető, átoltható, tolatható

b l t h t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

belátható, öblíthet/ő, 

b l t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

beltér, boltáru 

k t t sz m


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 11)

iktatószám, kötetszám

l t t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 11)

altatószer

r ny v


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

erényöv

r ny s n


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 11)

erényesen, arányosan, aranyosan

r ny s s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 11)

aranysas

r ny ny t


----------



## optimized (2016 Február 12)

ernyőnyitó

t t l k r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 12)

totálkáros

b t r ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 12)

botrány

b t t r ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 12)

Bottornya

v t t r h


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 12)

/+ betűtorony

vattaruha

p f j k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 12)

pufajka

h r m n


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

harmónia, hormon

v r k cs


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

varkocs

v r b r t n


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 13)

várbörtön

v r b t j s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

verébtojás 

l p r d


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 13)

leopárd

l p r d t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 13)

lapradiátor

m r g r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 14)

méregerős

s r g r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

sárgarigó

sz p r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

szépirodalom

r m k m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 15)

remekmű

b b sz n h z


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

bábszínház

cs d l k z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 15)

csodálkozás

h d g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

hideg

h r m n


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

harmónia

h r d t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

hirdetés

h l v r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 15)

halvérű

sz sz ly s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 15)

szeszélyes

sz sz m t l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 15)

szöszmötöl

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 15)

jégcsap

sz m p l l


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 15)

szempilla
f n k v s r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

fánkvásár 

r ny r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 16)

aranyérem

c r m n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 16)

ceremónia

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

nyaklánc

l v r s ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 16)

lóverseny

d b k c k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 16)

dobókocka

v r g cs r p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 16)

virágcserép

n r c sz


----------



## optimized (2016 Február 17)

nárcisz 

cs r g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

csörög, csörgő, ücsörög, ácsorog

cs r t b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 17)

cseretábor

cs r k l b


----------



## optimized (2016 Február 17)

csirkeláb

j r k z d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 17)

újrakezdő

v r r k


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 17)

várárok

r r r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 18)

űrórarugó, orr-régió
----------------------------
most, két órával később esett le az igazi tantusz: *orrüreg*

h ny p t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 18)

hiánypótló

sz g t l s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 18)

szigetelés

f l m n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 18)

flamingó

k r m r n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 18)

kormorán

h n t p r


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 18)

hintőpor

l l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 18)

előáll, alááll, elilló

r k f r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 18)

/+ elalél

irkafirka, rókafarok

v cs r d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 19)

vacsoraadó , ivócsárda, evőcsárda 

v cs r ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

+ vacsoraidő

vecsernye

r h k sz t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 19)

ruhakészítő

g g d l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

aggodalom

k z f g s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 19)

kézfogás

c t r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

citrom

l m n d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 19)

lemondó, elmondó, limonádé

r r g n s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 19)

arrogáns

sz n t n


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 21)

huncili írta:


> arrogáns
> 
> sz n t n


_mellébeszélés nélkül, egyenesen_ - ilyen válasz lesz a jó


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 21)

őszintén

j n t n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 21)

jonatán

v g sz g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 21)

vigaszág

n v z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

nevezés

r sz v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

részvétel

v z r cs l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

vezércsel

ny t k p


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

nyitókép

f l v n s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 22)

felvonás

r zs sz n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

rózsaszín

p r m t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 22)

paraméter

p l t n f


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 22)

platánfa

g r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 22)

ugrató, ugrat, egeret

r g l m


----------



## folzsike (2016 Február 22)

rágalom, irgalom
r b r t m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

arborétum

k cs m


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

kocsma

s r s k r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

söröskorsó

r l n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

őrláng

r n l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

erőnlét

d z s t r v


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

edzésterv

l n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Február 23)

lendület

z l l r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

zeller

p l r n


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 23)

pelerin

b l r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 23)

balerina

m ly r g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 23)

molyrágta

m r g t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

méreget, mereget

h d g l l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 24)

hideglelés

l n g l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 24)

lángálló, langalló

l n g h r g


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 25)

lengőhorog

b n g t


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 27)

bio nugát, ebnógató - ezek a tippjeim, azután majd Oolong elárulja mire gondolt

c r k l m s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 27)

cirkalmas

r g l m s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 27)

rugalmas

sz b sz d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 27)

szóbeszéd

v d l k


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 27)

vedlik, vádalku

v n z r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 27)

vonzerő

v z k l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 27)

vezeklés 

sz k l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 28)

szekálás

t t k l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

huncili írta:


> szekálás
> 
> t t k l n


muszáj _elhallgatni_ a megfejtést


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

titkolni

t g d j


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

tagdíj

r m t r k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

remeterák

h j r r


----------



## huncili (2016 Február 29)

hajóorr

v s m cs k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Február 29)

vasmacska

r v l ny h j


----------



## oolong (2016 Február 29)

árvalányhaj

l v l g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

alvilág

h n v d l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 1)

honvédelem

l s d l g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

elsődleges

s r r n d


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 1)

sorrend

s n d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 1)

sanda, ősnád 

v t t m


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 1)

vitatéma

g t t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 1)

agitátor, gatter

p r l n


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 2)

parolin, praliné (pirulni, operálni, párolni, perelni)

d r l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 2)

derülés, darálós

sz m t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 2)

szemetes számítása

n m t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

németes

n t r n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 3)

internet

n t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 3)

notórius, nótárius 

n g r l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 3)

ingerült

c k r n d


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 3)

cukornád

c l k r sz t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

célkereszt

l l p


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 4)

lelép, ellep, elé lép

k c k z t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 4)

kicikizett kockáztató //+lőlap

l c k z t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

leckéztet

r k f r k


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 4)

irkafirka, rókafarok

t k f l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

tökfilkó

t r k b r k


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 4)

tarkabarka

t r k b r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 4)

törökbors 

t r k b l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 5)

trikó-bolt

t r k t l


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 5)

traktál

t r k t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 5)

traktus

t r d c


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 5)

tradíció

t r d v d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 5)

térdvédő

h n v gy


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 6)

honvágy

h z t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

hazatérés

h z t r t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 6)

háztartás (hízótartás)

b z t r t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 6)

bozótirtás 

k l p l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 8)

kelepelés, kalapálás

t l p l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 8)

település

t p l l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 8)

táplálás

p t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 8)

pótlás, pótülés

p t m l s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 8)

optimális
k d v n c


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 8)

kedvenc

v k v r j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 9)

vakvarjú

sz m f d


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 9)

szemfedő

l m f


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 10)

almafa

l l m f


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 10)

liliomfa, államfő

r m f


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 12)

_uramfia_, hát _ürömfű; _helyette:

h m f


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 14)

hámfa

r m p


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 14)

rámpa, örömapa

m b ly g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 14)

imbolyog

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 14)

fülcimpa

t r sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 14)

tériszony, tarisznya

p g cs


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 14)

pogácsa

p g d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 14)

pagoda

z l l r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 14)

zeller

z l l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 14)

züllés, ízlelés

h ly g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

hályogos, hólyagos

h r g l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

horgolás, hergelés

h h l l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 15)

éhhalál

c p f z


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

cipőfűző, copfoz

sz l f t t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 15)

szélfútta

r c p t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

recept

s m t l s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 15)

ismétlés

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 15)

szakácskönyv

r d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 15)

eredmény

m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

majonéz

r v l s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 15)

érvelés, rivális

p z t v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 15)

pozitív 

r v sz ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 16)

erőviszony

m k d v l


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 16)

műkedvelő
k r n d l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 16)

kirándul, kirendel

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 16)

lóverseny

zs k


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 16)

zsoké, zsák, Izsák

zs k t c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 17)

zsákutca

l d s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 17)

előadás

p j z n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 17)

pajzán

d l s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 18)

dalest

s t r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 18)

ostorom, strúma

b t r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 19)

biotermő, biotorma /15675 + idealista

l z n k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 19)

előzenekar

f f r g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

fafaragó

n p m v sz


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 20)

népművész

h gy m ny s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

hagyományos

h gy m z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 20)

hagymázas

sz l s s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 20)

szélesség

sz l j s g


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 20)

szólásjog

t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 21)

utalás, tolás, ételes, italos, átlós

t sz t l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 21)

tesztelt, tisztult tisztelet

s sz t l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 21)

esőszitálás

n h l l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 21)

inhalálás 

k h g s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 21)

köhögés, kihágás

k l cs ly k


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 21)

kulcslyuk
k g l f


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 21)

kuglóf

g l j


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 21)

égalja / ég alja - (utánanéztem, az MTA Nyelvtudományi Intézet az egybeírt alakot javasolja)

sz l v h r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 22)

szélvihar

d n t b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 22)

döntőbíró

sz k r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 22)

szekérút, szekértő

c k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 22)

cukor

d s s g


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 22)

édesség
f l j r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

feljárás 

s m t l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 23)

ismétlés

l j t m n t


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 23)

lejtmenet

l j t r j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

lajtorja

b j t r j n


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 23)

bojtorján
t l j d n s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

tulajdonos

j r k r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 23)

járókeret

b r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 23)

bérkeret

b t r l p


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 23)

bútorlap
m n k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 24)

manikűr

p r b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 24)

eperbólé, próbál, poraiból, iparbeli, peréből, apróból
operabál

t b ly d


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 24)

tébolyda

l b v d


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 25)

lábvédő

b j k v r


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 25)

bajkeverő

t j k p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 25)

tájkép

sz k s j g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Március 25)

szokásjog

f g g ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 26)

függöny

l p t p


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 26)

laptop

l p sz m l


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 26)

lapszemle

l p r sz r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

lőporszer, lepraszerű

l p k r c


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 27)

lópokróc //+lőporszaru 

k d t k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

ködtakaró

m l l ny l


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 27)

mellényúl

r ny h l


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

aranyhal

r ny h s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 27)

renyheség

t ny s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 27)

tunyaság

j l s k


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 27)

jólesik, jelesek, jeleske

r l s t


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 27)

realista
t r t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 28)

teríték, térítők, tartókő

s g r z s


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 28)

sugárzás, sugarazás

r g r z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 28)

rigorózus

m n g m


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 28)

monogám
p r t l n


----------



## Zsuzsannazs (2016 Március 28)

páratlan
t t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

útitárs

t t t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 29)

tetterő

t t n m


----------



## oolong (2016 Március 29)

etetném, itatnám

l t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 29)

előtte, alatta, letét, altat, áltat, éltet, ültet

l m z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 30)

/+ titánium

elemzés, lemezes, almozás

k sz r k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 30)

kiszerkeszt 

k r sz t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 31)

/ + ékszerkészítő

kereszt, karszt

v z v z t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

vízvezeték

m b r b r t


----------



## huncili (2016 Március 31)

emberbarát

sz t l s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Március 31)

asztalos?
t l p l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Március 31)

település

l t k p


----------



## sancza (2016 Március 31)

rituevu írta:


> település
> 
> l t k p


látkép

m r l b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 2)

Marlboro (?)

k r t k s


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 2)

kritikus

b r t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 2)

barátok, britek

s s r r


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 3)

Sasorr; sasorrú ?

k n c r t f l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

sancza írta:


> Sasorr; sasorrú ?
> 
> k n c r t f l m


Kedves sancza! A topik neve: 4-5, max 6 mássalhangzós ... Ehhez képest a tied 8. Kérlek, hogy erre is figyelj!

koncertfilm

f gy l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 3)

figyelem, fegyelem

l p n d t


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 3)

alapindító

k p d l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 3)

kőpadló

k p k d


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 3)

kapkod; kapkodó; köpköd; köpködő ?

j t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 4)

jótékony

b r z l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

/ lapindító

borzolás, berezelés

s s b r sz sz


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 4)

sósborszesz

h l gy m ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 4)

hölgyemény

v d sz t ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 4)

vadásztanya

p s k t s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 4)

puskatus
t l d l k


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 4)

toldalék

r m n t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 5)

romantika

l b r t r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 5)

laboratórium

l b l g l


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 5)

laboratórium ?

k t m r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 5)

katamarán

l b l g l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 5)

libalegelő

l b t p


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 5)

libatop

t b t m


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 6)

tabutéma

t r b n t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

Trabant

b t n


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 6)

biotin, bután, butén, beton

c t n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 6)

aceton

c r k l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 6)

cirkulál

b l z r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

blazírt 

b r k s t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 7)

uborkasaláta - _ez nem jó, felcseréltem a két utolsó betűt, bocsánat_

b cs k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

bocskor / + borkóstoló

g z d k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 7)

/az se rossz, sőt csak az a jó, mert ahogy nézem én elrontottam, bocsánat

gazdakör

k p l d k


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 7)

kupálódik

t p l d k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

tépelődik

m l sz t s


----------



## sancza (2016 Április 7)

mulasztás

s r z t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 7)

sorozatos

r t k h t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 7)

értékhatár

k p zs s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 8)

kapzsiság

h r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 8)

harag, horog, hörög, hirig

h b v l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 8)

hiábavaló 

h m sz r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

hamuszürke

h m r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

humoreszk 

h m b r g r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

hamburger

h n g r k n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

hangorkán

h g d t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

hegedűtok

h j b k l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 9)

hajbókoló

h ly s m r t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 9)

helyismeret

h s t n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

hastánc

b j d r


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 10)

bajadér

v j d s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

vajúdás

sz j t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 10)

szájtáti

b l j s l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 10)

baljóslat

b t r s g


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 10)

botorság
p r c l n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

porcelán

d sz m n t


----------



## stemari (2016 Április 11)

díszmenet
g r g n z l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

gorgonzola

g r b ly


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 11)

gereblye

g m b ly k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 11)

gomblyuk

g m b ly d d


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 11)

gömbölyded

g m s k t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 12)

gémeskút

j gy z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 12)

jegyzet

gy j j s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 12)

egyujjas 

gy j t l n g


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 12)

gyújtóláng

gy gy


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 12)

együgyű, gyagya

d g r s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 13)

idegrost

l v sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 13)

olvasztár

k m n c


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 14)

kemence

l n g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 14)

lengés 

l k l m


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 14)

alkalom

t k l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 14)

autóklíma

s p n k d s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 15)

spionkodas

j t z r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 15)

+sopánkodás

ajtózár

l v s l m p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 15)

olvasólámpa

n r g


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 16)

energia

s r g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

ősrégi 

v d k t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 16)

viadukt

v d l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

vedlik, viadalok

m d r t l n


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 16)

modortalan

f t t s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

fűtőtest

s r d


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 16)

esőerdő, Sarudi, Surda, söradó 

v r d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 16)

véradó

r t n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 16)

eretnek

r t s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

artista

g t f t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Április 17)

gátfutó

cs l d t g


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

családtag

n n p s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

ünnepség

n p s g r


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 17)

napsugár

k p s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

kópéság

g z n g z


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 17)

gézengúz

g z h j


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 17)

gőzhajó

g z h t


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 17)

igazhitű

v z h t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 17)

vízhűtő

v z h t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 18)

vízhatlan

v z t l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 18)

vezetőülés, vizitelés, vizitálás

sz t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 18)

asztalos

sz l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 19)

születés

sz l t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 19)

szeletelés

sz l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 19)

/+ szalutálás

szalámi, szüleim

sz v r f s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 19)

szivarfüst 

d n t b r


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 19)

döntőbíró

k r z l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 20)

kurizálás

k r k r z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 20)

karkörzés

v n d r b t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Április 20)

vándorbot

k l b sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 20)

kolbász

k n d r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 21)

kandúr

l d t t j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

aludttej 

n v j gy


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 21)

névjegy

n m l s s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 21)

nemulass

l l n g s


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 21)

lólengés

r l n g


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 23)

égő anyagot „felügyel”


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 23)

őrláng

k r s t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 23)

ökörsütés

k r k r d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Április 24)

körkérdés

sz m c


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 24)

szamóca

k r h ly


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 25)

korhely

f r h ly


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 25)

férőhely

f r zs b


----------



## folzsike (2016 Április 25)

farzseb
f z t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 25)

fizetés

h b r


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 25)

éhbér, habár, héber, hűbér, háború, habaró

r b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 25)

órabér

g r g l z l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

gargalizál

r l k d k


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 26)

erőlködik

k ny ny d n


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 26)

könnyedén

k ny n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 26)

kanyon

k ny m z


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 26)

oknyomozó, kinyomozó

r ny m z


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 26)

aranymáz

r m t r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 27)

aromatartó rumtorta

r m t r


----------



## stemari (2016 Április 27)

armatúra,áramtér
r z d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 28)

rezeda, érezd

t l l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 29)

találat, teaillat, tilolt, tálalt, átállt, átölelte

l l l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 29)

leállít, előállt, előállít/ó

k p z v r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

képzavar

r k d t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 30)

rakodótér, rekedtre

f l sz n s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

felszínes

f l f r k


----------



## oolong (2016 Április 30)

falfirka (falufarka ?)

l f r d


----------



## huncili (2016 Április 30)

ülőfürdő

t t sz k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Április 30)

tetszik

l l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 1)

/etetőszék

liliom, állam, illem, leélem

k sz n t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

köszöntés 

k sz n t j s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 1)

kaszinótojás

t n t t r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

tintatartó

k r p t l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 1)

kárpótlás

k n t n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 1)

kantin

k n n


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 1)

kinin, kánon, kánaán

k n k l n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

kankalin

k n t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 2)

köntös

k n c f c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

kencefice

t r t d sz


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 2)

tortadísz

t r r d r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 2)

torreádor

t r r r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 2)

terror

f ny k p


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 2)

fénykép

f ny l g s


----------



## folzsike (2016 Május 2)

fanyalgás
s t l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 3)

stílus

p k h n d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

pökhendi

p k h l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 3)

pókháló

sz r k l b


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 3)

szarkaláb

sz r v s n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

szarvasünő 

l l t r v


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 3)

leletérve (?)

h d t r v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

haditerv / leltárív

r f t g t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 3)

erőfitogtató

p f t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 3)

pöfeteg 

p r l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 4)

párlat, párolt, porolt, pirult

t s t p l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 4)

testápoló

k r s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 4)

Hétalvó írta:


> kórista
> 
> l g m b r d k
> (bocsi 7)


Már a címben is benne van: 4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó....


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 4)

káreset, kereset, kiárusít, korosít, kóreset
elgémberedik

m g m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 4)

magam, mögém, magma

sz v r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 4)

szivar, öszvér, szívóerő //+műgumi

b v r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

búvár, bever, bővérű, ebverő

p r k l p ly


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 5)

parkolópálya

k cs k b b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

kaucsukbaba

k cs k b k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 5)

kecskebéka

f z f v sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 5)

fűzfavessző

p l n k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 5)

palánk

f l n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 6)

falánk, felénk

f l t ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

falatnyi

f r h ly


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 6)

férőhely

m s t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 6)

mester, maestro, mustra, mustár, mister

t s t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 6)

testőr

t sz t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 6)

tisztító, átszőtte, tesztet, tisztet

b k f g s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 6)

békafogás

m k f t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

ámokfutás

m b r b r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 7)

emberbarát

cs r l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 7)

cserélés, csörlős

k m k d s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 8)

kémkedés, kumkodás //+ócsárlás, ócsárolás

n m k d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

önműködő

h l g r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 8)

hologram

l l g r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

allegória

k r m r n


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 8)

kormorán

k l r d s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 8)

kalóriadús

k n t r sz r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 9)

kantárszár

s t r ny l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 9)

ostornyál

r b v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 9)

+ostornyél

árbevétel

r r b v r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 10)

orrbeverés / én is ostornyél-re gondoltam, csak a kezem félrecsúszott és "á" betűt ütött le

v r r g p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 10)

varrógép

v d sz


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

/Rituevu, gondoltam, csak jót nevettem az ostornyálon

vadász

v d z r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

védőzáras

d z r h


----------



## laara (2016 Május 10)

edzőruha /?

d z r s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

én is erre tippeltem, itt a dz (kettős mássalhangzó mint pl. a cs,gy, stb, úgy is kell megadni), igaz, valahogy nem jön olyan automatikusan nekem sem

időzáras, dózeres

p l t p n cs


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

palotapincsi //valóban _edzőruha_ akart lenni, elnézést a dz kettős betű rossz kódolásáért. A dz miatt a szótagolása is _fura: „e-dző-ru-ha”_

p d l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 10)

padlástér

k sz


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 10)

iksz, káosz, kasza, kosz, kusza, kósza, köszi, küsz

k sz j


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 10)

/igen, hát például a szótagolást, azt első körben biztosan elrontanám...

ékszíj

k t n sz m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

oktánszám

v g z t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 11)

végzetes

v g z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 11)

végzés

k l cs ly k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

kulcslyuk

n v j gy


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 11)

névjegy

ny r l s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 11)

nyaralás 

d h z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 11)

időhúzás

d h ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 11)

dohány

v d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 11)

védőjáték

f g s ly m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 11)

fogselyem

f gy z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 12)

fagyizás, fogyózás

f r g t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 12)

forgótőke

r b sz r z s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 12)

árubeszerzés

t b r z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 12)

toborzás, táborozás

k c k c k r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 12)

kockacukor

k c b j k


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

Valaha női kabátkaféle, ma már a jelentése inkább: _motyó, cókmók, limlom_


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 13)

kacabajka 

b r t f l


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

barátfüle

b r t k


----------



## laara (2016 Május 13)

barátok, bőrtok

k c h s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

akcióhős

p c t r


----------



## laara (2016 Május 13)

piactér 

k c b g s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

kocabagós

r b g s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 13)

robogás, rebegés

n r t k l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

önértékelés

b r t k


----------



## laara (2016 Május 13)

birtok 

t k z t


----------



## sancza (2016 Május 13)

ütközet

k r k z


----------



## laara (2016 Május 13)

karikázó

r k n p t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 13)

öröknaptár //+kórokozó

r k n l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 13)

árukínálat

v n s n gy s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 13)

vonósnégyes

h g d


----------



## laara (2016 Május 14)

hegedű

d p r d cs m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 14)

adóparadicsom

d p z r l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

időpazarlás

d p r sz sz


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 14)

depresszió

p r s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

apróság

z t ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 14)

zátony

z t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 14)

ezotéria, Zetor

h d l m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 14)

hiedelem

h s d r l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

húsdaráló

h s h j t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 14)

hashajtó

h j t k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 14)

hajtűkanyar

t t m sz l p


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 14)

totemoszlop

k p j f


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 15)

kopjafa

s t n h t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 15)

Istenhit

d m b l d l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 15)

domboldal

r c p t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 15)

recept

m r g r t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 15)

margaréta

t l p n


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 15)

tulipán

v l p r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 15)

válóper

v g g ly


----------



## laara (2016 Május 15)

vágógulya, üveggolyó

f g g ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 15)

függöny

gy b gy l


----------



## laara (2016 Május 15)

agyabugyál 

b gy l b cs k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 15)

bugylibicska

b n k p r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 16)

bankóprés

b n k s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

bunkóság

sz t n s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

ösztönös

sz t r n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

sztearin 

cs t r n


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 16)

csatorna

d t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

diótörő

b l t t c p


----------



## laara (2016 Május 16)

balettcipő

n t n z v


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

intenzív

n l z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 16)

analízis 

t l v ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

utalvány

t p l l k


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 16)

táplálék

n p l l k


----------



## laara (2016 Május 16)

néplélek 

l l m sz r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 16)

élelmiszer

l l r t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 17)

alulírott

l ny s t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Május 17)

alanyeset

t r f g t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 17)

térfogat

v z r l v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

vezérelv

ny r f


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

nyárfa, nyírfa

r r v r z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

orrvérzés

z s t r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 18)

ezüstérem

l s t r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

ülésterem

l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

listaár

l j s t r m


----------



## laara (2016 Május 18)

lajstrom

r d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 18)

eredmény

k k sz d


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 18)

kókuszdió

k k sz n


----------



## optimized (2016 Május 18)

kekszen

l v s t l n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 18)

olvasatlan // oolong: kékszínű, kekiszínű 

l t n t


----------



## laara (2016 Május 18)

eltűnt, letanít, litániát, életunt 

l l sz t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 18)

illesztés

l sz t s zs k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

liszteszsák

m l n r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 19)

molnár

cs n t v z


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 19)

csontváz

f j m s s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

fejmosás

f j s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 19)

ifjúság

p r g r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 19)

program

p r b l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

program
próbál

t t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 19)

autótúra, tatár, úttörő tutira//+ parabola 

d t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 19)

diótörés

d r d


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 19)

druida, adóiroda, dárda, dáridó, idared

d s d


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 19)

idősödő adósod, adásod

t r d l m s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

töredelmes

t l z s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 20)

túlzás 

t r z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 20)

átérzés, túrázás, tőrözés

f j n l l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 20)

fejenállás

f j l d s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 20)

fejlődés 

g s t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 20)

égéstér

l s t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 20)

éléstár, listaár

l j s s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

aljasság

h r m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 21)

három, hárem

v d sz


----------



## laara (2016 Május 21)

vadász, védesz 

v d sz l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 21)

vadszőlő

v d k n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

vadkan

s r ny


----------



## laara (2016 Május 21)

sörény, serény 

p r d


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 21)

parádé, purdé, paródia

p sz t l l


----------



## laara (2016 Május 21)

pasztilla 

p sz p j t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

puszipajtás

sz m r f l


----------



## laara (2016 Május 21)

szamárfül

gy m n t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 21)

gyémánt

ny l v sz sz


----------



## laara (2016 Május 21)

nyílvessző

s l l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 21)

ősállat, sulielit, sellőit

p r ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 22)

parittya

gy s k d


----------



## laara (2016 Május 22)

ügyeskedő

m d r b r t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 22)

madárbarát

g r sz ly v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 22)

egerészölyv

f cs k f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 22)

fecskefészek

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 22)

galamb

r g s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 22)

öregség, régiség

f r d sz b


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 22)

fürdőszoba

r d sz


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 22)

rádiusz

sz k k b l


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 23)

szűkkeblű //+ erdész

sz k k t


----------



## laara (2016 Május 23)

szökőkút 

v s l t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 23)

viseltes

l s l t s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 23)

éleslátás 

l s l d z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 23)

elsőáldozás

r t t s g


----------



## laara (2016 Május 23)

érettségi 

f l v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 23)

felvételi

d g t p


----------



## laara (2016 Május 24)

idegtépő

d g l k n l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

adagolókanál

l s r n d


----------



## laara (2016 Május 24)

ülésrend 

s r f l


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 24)

sorfal
k-p-f-


----------



## laara (2016 Május 24)

kapufa

k p j f


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 24)

kopjafa

k p j k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 24)

ükapjuk, kapják

b b p ly k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 24)

bobpályák, bébipulyka

b r k f ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 24)

borókafenyő

r k l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 25)

orákulum

k v z c c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 25)

kávézacc

j s n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 25)

jósnő

r g g l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 25)

reggel, öreggel

m z r


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 25)

reggel/reggeli
mezőőr

r g n t s


----------



## laara (2016 Május 25)

ürgeöntés 

s l l f l


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 25)

süllőfilé

c l l f l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

cellafal

k l l d


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 26)

kolloid, kallódó, öklelődő

l l l m p


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 26)

állólámpa

l l j r sz


----------



## laara (2016 Május 26)

elöljárószó

p l z c c


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 26)

plázacica


----------



## laara (2016 Május 26)

szia, a megfejtésen kívül új feladványt is kell írnod


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 27)

p r k t k s / már egy másik játéknál is ezt csinálta, ott töröltem


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 27)

praktikus

n m t r d m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 28)

nemtörődöm

f l d k ny


----------



## laara (2016 Május 28)

feledékeny 

j s g r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 28)

újságíró

m s m d v


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 28)

mosómedve

s-b-r-a-g


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 28)

sóbarlang,_ de itt ezt így kellett volna feladni:_ *s b r l n g*

_kedves Réka, kérlek figyelj kicsit jobban, hogy melyik játéknál jársz_

j t k sz b ly


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 28)

játékszabály

r g sz m


----------



## laara (2016 Május 28)

rögeszme 

r s p l k t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 28)

óriásplakát

p l p


----------



## laara (2016 Május 28)

polip 

l p r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 28)

alapár, alpári, lőpor, lepra

p r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 28)

apró, pór, Apor, eper, ipar, püré, pára

t r p


----------



## laara (2016 Május 28)

terep, Tarpa

l b r l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 28)

elbírált, leborult, lóbérlet

l b r l l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

laborállat

k s r t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

laborlelet

kísértés

l cs b l


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 29)

elcsábul

d cs l


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

idecsal, odacsal, időcsaló, (meg)dicsőül

n n r k l m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 29)

neonreklám //+ adócsaló

n t r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 29)

intrika

r n k h z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 29)

rönkház

k r h


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 29)

korhű, akárha

r h


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 30)

ruha, irha

k r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 30)

akarom, korom, karom, köröm, karma, króm, krém...

l z g r b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 30)

lázgörbe

s ly m t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 30)

selyemút

l l m t n


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 30)

illemtan

l l v s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 30)

elalvás, elolvas, éllovas, lelövés

k t c b g r


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 30)

katicabogár

k t c r n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Május 30)

kötőcérna

f g k f


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 30)

fogkefe

t m t


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 31)

tömít/ő

t t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 31)

útitárs / + automata

t t sz l g s


----------



## huncili (2016 Május 31)

tetszőleges

t sz t f z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Május 31)

tésztafőző

k t t f l m


----------



## oolong (2016 Május 31)

oktatófilm

d t t l


----------



## laara (2016 Május 31)

adótétel

d t l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

időtálló

n v r k n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 1)

névrokon

h z sz m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

házszám

t t s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

úttest

t t m s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 1)

tetemes

t t k s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 1)

titkos

p r b f l k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 1)

próbafülke

t r s s t


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 1)

társasút

f r s s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

frissít

f r k c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 2)

frakció

p t k ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 2)

patkány

m l k d t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 2)

emelkedett

l f z t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 2)

előfizetés

l g s r


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 2)

alagsor/i

d z j l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 3)

idézőjel

b t t cs


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 3)

betétcső

t cs k sz


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 3)

tücsökszó

d cs k sz k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 3)

dicsekszik

b cs k r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 3)

bocskoros

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 4)

körömlakk

t r k b r k


----------



## laara (2016 Június 4)

tarkabarka 

n c f n c


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 4)

incifinci

f r k n c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 4)

farkinca

h l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 4)

halászlé

l d s


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 4)

élőadás, előadás, eladás, leadás, lédús, oldás, áldás, öldös

k l d s


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 4)

ékelődés, kioldás, küldés

k l j g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 5)

ököljog

p n l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 5)

panel, póniló

p k h l


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 5)

pókháló

p k s m t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 5)

paksaméta

h n g r


----------



## laara (2016 Június 5)

henger, hangár, hangerő, Hungária 

r t n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 5)

eretnek, aratóének

h g v l j


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 7)

hígvelejű

m g v l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 7)

megvált(ó)

g m cs z m


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 7)

gumicsizma

r n v l


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 8)

tataroz, helyreállít


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 8)

renovál

f l k r p t


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 8)

renovál
falikárpit

n sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 9)

nőszirom

h l l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 9)

hullám

r t k s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 9)

ritkaság

n r c sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 9)

nárcisz

t k r f ny s


----------



## laara (2016 Június 9)

tükörfényes 

p t p r


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 9)

építőipar

p t k sz g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 10)

patkószeg

t k z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 10)

ütközés, átkozás, tekézés

r c f s t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 10)

arcfestés

b ny l


----------



## laara (2016 Június 10)

bányaló, benyíló 

k b l d m k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 10)

koboldmaki

m k m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 11)

mókamester

l l z


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

illúzió

h r m b t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 11)

hárombetűs

t r m b t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

trombitás

t m b r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 11)

tamburás, ötemberes

g m b r s


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 11)

gombárus

c m f s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

címfestő

k v cs


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 12)

kovács, kavics

m g z t v z


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 12)

magzatvíz

v d r t g


----------



## laara (2016 Június 12)

védőréteg 

z m k p s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

üzemképes

sz r l


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 12)

szerelő, szorul

f n t z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 12)

fantázia

v n l b r


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 12)

vonalbíró

f n l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 13)

finálé

h n g r


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 13)

hangár, henger

l k t h z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 13)

alkotóház

r p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 13)

árpa, répa, ropi, rúpia

h g ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 13)

higany / + Európa

h ny g


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 13)

hanyag

v ny g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 14)

venyige

l g ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 14)

legény

l l n f l


----------



## laara (2016 Június 14)

ellenfél 

l l m b z


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 14)

lelombozó

l m d z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 14)

álmodozó

sz m s t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 14)

úszómester

r m s t n


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 16)

Most, hogy megint útfélre estem, Eltűnődöm e téli esten, Mi volt az élet, ……? (Tóth Árpád)


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 16)

óóóó (kösz)

uramisten

gy t t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 16)

együttes

r sz g t


----------



## laara (2016 Június 16)

részegít, ráiszogat

r sz cs t r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 16)

ereszcsatorna

zs b f d r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 16)

zsabófodor 

zs ly


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 16)

zsálya // r sz g t –> + országút

zs l t n


----------



## laara (2016 Június 17)

zselatin

g r sz ly v


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 17)

egerészölyv

k r h ly


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 17)

korhely

k r h n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 17)

korhűen 

k r k k t


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 17)

kerékkötő

k r p t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

kárpitos

v l s cs n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 18)

velőscsont

sz g r s g


----------



## laara (2016 Június 18)

szigorúság 

r d m b l


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 18)

érdembeli

t d m b l


----------



## laara (2016 Június 18)

tüdőembólia 

t r v l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

útravaló

l t k p s


----------



## laara (2016 Június 18)

életképes 

gy m s s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 18)

agymosás

r b v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 19)

árbevétel

r t m b


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 19)

írótömb

l t m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

életem, éltem, lítium

l m n l


----------



## laara (2016 Június 19)

laminál(ó)

l m n t r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 19)

elementáris // l t m –> + életmű

l m b r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 19)

előember

g m sz l


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 19)

égimeszelő

k ny s k d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 20)

kényeskedő

gy l d l


----------



## laara (2016 Június 20)

egyoldalú

k p f g g z


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 21)

kipufogógáz

k p k r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 21)

képkeret

l gy cs p


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 21)

légycsapó

l gy sz v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 21)

lágyszívű

l gy z


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 22)

legyező

l g m


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 22)

ülőgumó

n gy n b d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 22)

ingyenebéd 

l b d j t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 22)

labdajáték

s ly sz m t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 22)

súlyszámítás

v l t r m


----------



## laara (2016 Június 22)

váltóáram 

k t r z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

katarzis

r g s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 23)

öregség

f j s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 23)

ifjúság

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

citrom

c r z


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 23)

ceruza

m s d p r c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 23)

másodperc

d j r s


----------



## laara (2016 Június 23)

időjárás 

h s g r d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 23)

hőségriadó

s v ny v z


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 23)

savanyúvíz

g r g k r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 24)

görgőkerék

g ly l g l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 24)

+ásványvíz

gulyalegelő

f l s b g ly


----------



## laara (2016 Június 24)

fülesbagoly 

l s s g ly


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 24)

elsősegély

l t v ly d s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 25)

eltévelyedés

t r l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

térlátás

t r g t


----------



## laara (2016 Június 25)

tereget, tárogató

t r k r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 25)

túrókrém

f n m s g


----------



## laara (2016 Június 25)

finomság 

l t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 26)

eltérés, letérés, literes

b b n t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 26)

búbánat

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 26)

lábnyom

l b b r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 27)

libabőr

sz m p l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 27)

szempilla

p l l n


----------



## laara (2016 Június 27)

pollen 

p l l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 27)

pellet, paleolit apaállat

l l l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 27)

elalélt, leállít, elállít, előállt, élőállat, ollóélt

sz l m n d r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 28)

szalamandra

k r v n


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 28)

karaván, koravén

p j k s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 28)

pajkos

d n v r


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 28)

denevér

f t h m k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 28)

futóhomok

m d r f sz k


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 28)

madárfészek

r v l ny h j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 28)

árvalányhaj

k r v t


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 28)

kerevet

k n v t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 28)

aknavető, kinevet

k n m j s


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 28)

kenőmájas

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 29)

barlang

n g t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 29)

ingatlan

t l k h t r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 29)

telekhatár

sz m sz d


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 29)

szomszéd

g m sz g


----------



## laara (2016 Június 29)

gumiszag 

k t l t n c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 29)

kötéltánc

b r t v h b


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 29)

borotvahab

m s p r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Június 30)

mosópor

l k t m b


----------



## huncili (2016 Június 30)

lakótömb

l k s k d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Június 30)

alakoskodó

sz d r


----------



## laara (2016 Június 30)

szeder

sz t l t r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Június 30)

asztalterítő

l t l t


----------



## laara (2016 Június 30)

eltolta, eltelít

l t d g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 1)

látóideg

k v t l n l


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 1)

okvetlenül

r v t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

rávetül, euróvétel

r m g s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 2)

remegés 

r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

irodalom

r d m r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

érdemérem

m r v d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

mérvadó

k p ny l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

kapanyél

g b n t b l


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 2)

gabonatábla

k p l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

koplaló

k p l d


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 2)

kupálódó köpőláda

t p l d


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 2)

tépelődő

t p l d ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 2)

tőpéldány

t p l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 3)

tapló

h z t m b


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 3)

háztömb

k p t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 3)

kaputelefon

k p t f


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 3)

kaptafa

p k h l


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 3)

pókháló

p d r z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 3)

púderezés/púderozás

p r cs n r zs


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 3)

porcsinrózsa 

p r sz l


----------



## laara (2016 Július 3)

poroszló 

m n k s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 4)

munkás, mankós

sz t g


----------



## laara (2016 Július 4)

szótag //+mániákus 

t z m s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 4)

ateizmus / teizmus

j g cs p


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 4)

jégcsap

j g m t r c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 4)

jógamatrac

h gy m ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 4)

hagyomány

h t v t


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 4)

hitvita

b t v t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 4)

betűvető

k r g t


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

kerget

k cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 5)

kacsint

k r m l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 5)

karmol, kormol, körmöl, kirámol

k l s t r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 5)

kolostor

m s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 5)

mosómedve

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 5)

tűzoltó

g m k sz ty


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 5)

gumikesztyű

gy sz m k l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 6)

gyüszmékel

s h n t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

suhant, suhint

s r h n t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 6)

sírhant

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

sivatag

l n j r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 6)

élenjáró

zs b p n z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 6)

zsebpénz

záróvonal


----------



## laara (2016 Július 6)

záróvonal 

d k r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 6)

diókrém, diáköröm

d r k k r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 7)

drukker

t v l s g


----------



## laara (2016 Július 7)

távolság 

r p r g r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 7)

űrprogram

t p f g


----------



## laara (2016 Július 7)

tépőfog

l l m r d t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 7)

alulmaradt

k r r g l


----------



## laara (2016 Július 7)

korrigál 

l r z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 7)

előérzet

p ty t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 8)

potyautas

l b t r l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 8)

lábtörlő

n p s g r


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

napsugár

h r m t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 8)

harmat, híremet, húromat, hármat, háremet

k k s t r j


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

kakastaréj

k p l ty


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 8)

kopoltyú

l p c k


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 8)

lapocka

l p t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

lépték

l v d s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

+lopótök

olvadás, alvadás, levédés

d p l m sz t


----------



## laara (2016 Július 9)

diplomaosztó 

t t r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

étterem

t j sz n


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 9)

tejszín

t j gy s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

tájegység

t r s v n l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

törésvonal

z r k k r d


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 9)

záróakkord

z b gy r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 9)

zabigyerek

z b m b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

ízbomba

k r m f l t


----------



## laara (2016 Július 9)

koromfolt 

f l b m sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 9)

fülbemászó

s p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 9)

spagetti

v t l r


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

vételár

v t l d j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

viteldíj

v d r z


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

vadorzó

v p l c k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 10)

evőpálcika, ivópalack

f t p d


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

futópad

f t l s g


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 10)

fiatalság

c t l g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

citológia

v l t b t


----------



## laara (2016 Július 10)

váltóbot 

k v m r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 10)

akvamarin

n gy t l n cs


----------



## laara (2016 Július 11)

nagyítólencse 

k v l l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 11)

kívülálló

s m l g s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 11)

semleges 

f l g m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 11)

flegma

c r z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 11)

ceruza

l m l m p


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 11)

elemlámpa

f t r zs


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 12)

futórózsa

r g g m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 12)

rágógumi

v t r n


----------



## laara (2016 Július 12)

veterán

t k r f l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 12)

takarófólia

s m p n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

sampon

h l l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 13)

hullám

s t v s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 13)

sütővas

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

kamilla

t m p


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 13)

tompa, tömpe, tempó

l m p


----------



## laara (2016 Július 13)

lámpa, lump

l m n m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 13)

alumínium 

r p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 14)

répa, ropi, rúpia, Európa, árpa

m d z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 14)

medúza

c p f g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

cápafog

cs k h l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 14)

csikóhal

p l p


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 14)

polip

sz t r g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 14)

osztriga, eszterga

f l c m p


----------



## laara (2016 Július 14)

fülcimpa 

v sz sz l p s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 14)

visszalépés, vesszőlopás, visszalopás

k c m z


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 14)

akácméz

k r l s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 14)

karolás, kárleső, ökörles 

k l r g z


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 15)

klórgáz, kalóriagüzü

k r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 15)

kurkász 

k sz k sz


----------



## laara (2016 Július 15)

kuszkusz 

f r cs k l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 15)

fröcsköl

f r g cs l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 16)

farigcsál

z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 16)

zongora

g r f g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

egérfogó

r g f g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 16)

rágófog

n r n cs


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

narancs

sz b r c k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 16)

őszibarack 

t l k b t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 16)

télikabát

h r g sz b t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

horgászbolt

n p s t s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 16)

napsütés 

l g t t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 16)

elégtétel

l g l t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 17)

legalitás

v g l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 17)

végletes

v l g l t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

világlátás

sz m ly z t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 17)

személyzet

b r r v l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 17)

borravaló

sz k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 17)

szakszerű

sz n d v cs


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 17)

szendvics

r g l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 17)

rágalom

sz t k sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 18)

szitokszó

sz t n s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 18)

ösztönös

sz sz t m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 18)

szisztéma

s t r t g


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 18)

stratégia

sz l n t d


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 18)

szalontüdő

sz l l g


----------



## laara (2016 Július 19)

szállóige 

t t j s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 19)

teatojás

b v r r c


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 19)

búvárréce

v p r c


----------



## laara (2016 Július 19)

ívperc 

l h r n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 20)

előhirnök

f n f r


----------



## laara (2016 Július 20)

fanfár 

f m f t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

főmufti

f r g t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 20)

forgótőke

f r g p


----------



## balatonné (2016 Július 20)

fúrógép

k l d sz k p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

kaleidoszkóp

r s t s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 20)

erősítés, árusítás

gy t t m k d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

Simon Krisztina197 írta:


> együttműködés
> 
> h l d k t l n l


A játék címe: 4-5 max. 6. mássalhangzós...


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 20)

együttműködő

l s t s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 20)

listás, elősütés 

l s sz l t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 20)

elsőszülött

l b s j sz g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 21)

lábasjószág

c k k n


----------



## laara (2016 Július 21)

cukkini 

c v k d l


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 21)

cvekedli

c g v z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 21)

cégvezető

c l g r


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 21)

célugró 

z l g j g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 21)

+ culáger 

zálogjog

l d sz r


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 22)

oldószer

d d sz l


----------



## laara (2016 Július 22)

dédszülő 

gy d l l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 22)

egyedülálló

ny r g t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 22)

nyeregtető

b r g t t


----------



## laara (2016 Július 23)

Brigitta 

r j t t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 23)

rajtaütés

j t t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 23)

ájtatos

sz n t s k d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 24)

szenteskedő

m m l m


----------



## laara (2016 Július 24)

imamalom

p m p p


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 24)

ópiumpipa

r m p p


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 25)

írómappa

r m k r m


----------



## laara (2016 Július 25)

rumkrém 

m n k t m p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 26)

munkatempó

m r k n l


----------



## laara (2016 Július 26)

merőkanál 

v sz k z


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

#16462: + reumakrém

evőeszköz, viszkóz, viaszkoz/ó

b g l s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 26)

bagóleső 

g n g sz t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

gengszter

p cs l g ny


----------



## laara (2016 Július 26)

apacslegény 

n p sz t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 26)

napszítta

k f k l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 26)

kifakult

k z k l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 27)

közkeletű

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 27)

kikelet,, kikiált

p r c k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

porcukor

c p k d s


----------



## laara (2016 Július 27)

cipekedés 

l t r n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 27)

latrina, laterna 

l gy cs p


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

légycsapó

d m g g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 27)

demagóg, demagógia

p g cs


----------



## laara (2016 Július 27)

pogácsa

k g l b b


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 27)

kuglibábu

s k p ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 27)

esőköpeny

f k n l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

fakanál

k v f z


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

kávéfőző

sz k s s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

szokásos

sz k sz s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

szakaszos

f r k n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

farkinca

f r k c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 28)

frakció

l v r s ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 28)

lóverseny

l b t r t


----------



## laara (2016 Július 28)

lábtartó 

l b l g l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

libalegelő

l b r t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 28)

librettó 

l b r l z c


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 28)

libaralizáció

b r z l k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 29)

berezelők, borzlak /?

b r t m s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 29)

brazilok 

bértömés

l b f r m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 29)

+bioritmus
libafarm, lábforma

d k l t zs


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 29)

dekoltázs

d m l zs n g


----------



## laara (2016 Július 29)

damilzsineg 

l l p s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 29)

lelépés, ellepés

l m n k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 29)

ülőmunka 

t t h n l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

otthonülő

g r d sz k


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 30)

gördeszka

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

töltés, tiltás, táltos, átlátás

r g g l


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 30)

reggeli

k f l cs cs k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

kiflicsücsök

l k t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

lakatos, alkotás, elkötés, lekötés

gy v d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

ügyvéd

b k k t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

békekötés
h r g sz b t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

horgászbot

c t h l


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

cethal 

g n b n k


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 30)

génbank

r b n s


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 30)

génbank

urbánus

s h n s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

suhanás

k v r


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 30)

kavar, kaviár, kever, kivár, kövér

d v r


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

dióverő, dévér 

n d n t n c


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 30)

indiántánc

n d ny l b


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

indanyaláb 

n b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

önbizalom

ny g l m


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

nyugalom 

k z n f k v


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 30)

kézenfekvő

z l l r


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

zeller 

sz l p r s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

szőlőprés

t b r t z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 30)

tábortűz

t b r z


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

toboroz, toborzó

s t t k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

sütőtök 

s t b d


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

estebéd

sz r n d


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

szerenád 

g t r t k


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

gitártok

c t r h r


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

citerahúr 

d b v r


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Július 30)

dobverő

h r m n k


----------



## laara (2016 Július 30)

harmonika 

t r n g l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

triangulum

m t r n m


----------



## laara (2016 Július 31)

metronóm

v d sz k r t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

vadászkürt

sz m v g


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

szemüveg

k ny v m ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Július 31)

könyvmoly

l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Július 31)

olvasás, leveses

s r g d ny ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

sárgadinnye

b h t t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Július 31)

behűtött, beehetett, beihatott

r h t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Július 31)

ruhatetű

r m m s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 1)

huncili írta:


> ruhatetű
> 
> r m m s


nem gyerekeknek való...


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 2)

rémmese 

k r s k d


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 2)

kereskedő

k p ny l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 2)

kapanyél

k r ly l ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 2)

királylány

r ny p r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

aranypor

b r ny f l h


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

bárányfelhő

z s t k n l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

ezüstkanál

m s g p


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

mosógép

b l t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

öblítőszer

f sz r p l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

főszereplő

f r d t s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

fáradtság

c t r m


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

citrom

l m n d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

limonádé, elmond, lemond

h r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

harisnya

k t k k c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

aktakukac

cs r sz ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

cseresznya

n k t r n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

nektarin
s r g d ny ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 3)

sárgadinnye

f n m s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 3)

finomság

t r v v s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 3)

tőrvívás

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 4)

póréhagyma

m k sz m


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

mákszem

m k r s t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 4)

mikrosütő

t k r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 4)

takaros, takarás, tükrös, tekerős, tekerés

b ly g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

bolygó, bélyeg

l gy cs p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 4)

légycsapó

f h j


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

fahéj

v r g d s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 4)

virágdús

k p t f


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 4)

kaptafa

k p cs r p


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 4)

/vergődés

kúpcserép

m r d ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

mérőedény

l v z t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 5)

élvezet, elvezet, levezet, elővezet

v l l f


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 5)

vállfa

k b t zs b


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 5)

kabátzseb

p r p n z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

aprópénz

l t k p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 5)

életkép

gy n s ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 5)

egyensúly

m l m k r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 5)

malomkerék

m s sz p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 6)

meseszép

v z t k


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 6)

vezeték, vezetők, övezetek

v r r t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 6)

varrótű

z z m r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 6)

zúzmara

sz r k l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 7)

szurkálás, szürkülés, szurkolás

sz r ny s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 7)

szerénység

t v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 7)

távolság

f z f


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 8)

fűzfa

sz r n z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 8)

szirénázó

sz r z s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 8)

szárazság

m n sz n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 8)

monszun

g h j l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 8)

éghajlat

v l t z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 9)

változás

r l l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 9)

áruellátás, őrállítás

k r n g cs t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 9)

korongecset / + óraállítás

t p t


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 10)

átépít(ő) 

t p z r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

tépőzár

k l v l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 10)

oklevél, kalevala

n p m s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

népmese

m s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

meseautó, mosat/ó

m s t h


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 10)

mostoha

g z d g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

gazdag 

n gy n l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

ingyenélő

ny l t k z t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

nyilatkozat

l r s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 10)

lőrés, aláírás 

k t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 10)

aktuális, köteles

k r b t


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 10)

karóbot, akrobata 

k r b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

karbol, köreiből, kirabol

p r b l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 10)

próbál

m j n z


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 10)

majonéz

s r s j gy


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 11)

sorsjegy

sz r n cs


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 11)

szerencse

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 11)

nyakkendő

r sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 11)

íróasztal

f t l


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 11)

főétel, fiatal, fotel

g t l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 11)

gátol, agitál

cs r sz ny


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 11)

cseresznye 

r m s ly s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 11)

éremesélyes

v d l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 11)

viadal, vadló, vádló, vedlő

l t t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 12)

előtetős, éltetés, ültetés

l v l t t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 12)

levéltetű

k t c b g r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

katicabogár

k p g t t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 12)

kopogtató

d t ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 12)

datolya

h j r j


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 12)

hajóraj

h j r t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 12)

hájréteg

p r v d l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

párviadal

p sz t n k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 12)

pasztinák

z l l r


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 12)

zeller

z b l sz t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 12)

zabliszt

g z l r c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 13)

gázálarc

k l z h j


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 13)

kalózhajó

p r c k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

porcukor

p r c m t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 13)

porcműtét

p r c m b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

és percmutató

percember

p r k t k s


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 13)

praktikus

p r k d


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

pirkad

p r m s


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 13)

piramis, prímes, prímás, prémes, peremes

p r m r h


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 13)

prémruha

p r m n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 14)

pirománia

p r l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 14)

poroltó (párlat, pörölt, pirult, porolt, párolt, párlat, operált, páriaélet, operaélet )

g r l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 14)

ugrált

d g m n k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 15)

idegmunka 

h r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 15)

harag, horog, hirig, hörög

f f n t s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 15)

affinitás 

r f r r s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 15)

erőforrás

m t r l g


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 15)

meteorológia 

l r l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 15)

előrelátó

l r t l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 15)

előretolt (előretolat, előretolta, elrútult)

p r t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 15)

portál, pártol, pártoló

h r m d k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 15)

harmadik

t k m g


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 15)

tökmag

t k m p


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 16)

autókomp

t t j s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 16)

tutajos, teatojás

d l t n


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 16)

délután

d sz k s n


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 16)

időszakosan

d sz k r t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 16)

diszkrét, díszkert

gy gy n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 16)

gyógynövény

g ly f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 16)

gólyafészek

j g s t v ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 16)

jogosítvány

t k l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 17)

tákolmány

p r b j


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 17)

párbaj 

t r t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 17)

törtető

p r r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

iparőr, eperár, apróra, prior

h t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 17)

hűtőanyag, hatóanyag

s t b l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

stabil, üstből, sütőből, sétából

h r n t m l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 17)

harántemelő ?

l p s m z


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 17)

alapmáz, lápmező (lépes méz)

r p m z


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 17)

epermáz, árpamező, répaméz

r v s r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 18)

rovásírás

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

huncili írta:


> iparőr, eperár, apróra, prior
> 
> h t ny g


+ operaária


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

téglalap

m k s r t s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 18)

mákosrétes 

sz m r v l


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

szemrevaló

sz k k d t


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 18)

szikkadt 

p r f l z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 18)

profilozó

t r k b l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 18)

toroköblítő, éterkábulat

t r k ny v


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 18)

túrakönyv

m l g ny v


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 19)

melegenyv //+átírókönyv

b l g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 19)

belógató, öblögető

b r k t s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 19)

bőrkötés

t p z r s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 19)

tépőzáras 

v r t l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 19)

virtuális

l m n d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

limonádé

h ly z s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 20)

helyezés 

dz t b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 20)

edzőtábor

p r p t v r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

perpatvar

k t t f l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 20)

oktatófilm

d k m n t m


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 20)

dokumentum

d k m n z


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 20)

diákmenza 

h t r l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 20)

hátralék

m n s t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 20)

minősítés

r gy s g


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 20)

irigység 

r t t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 20)

ártatlan, értetlen

p ly k s l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

pulykasült

l k r t


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 21)

előkert //+valami kevésbé szalonképes is eszembe jutott 

v k f l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 21)

vakfolt

sz l v f


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

szilvafa

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 21)

rágógumi

p r c


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 21)

perec

p l n k


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 21)

pelenka, pálinka 

v d v z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

vadvíz, vadvízi

d s k m ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 21)

édeskömény

l p k m ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

lapkemény

v n h r g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 21)

+ alapkémény

vonóhorog

sz f k l cs


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 21)

széfkulcs //+alapokmány

p f k l s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

pöfékelés

l b d r g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 21)

labdarúgás

l b t p


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 21)

libatop 

sz l f r g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 22)

szélforgó

h n t p r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

hintőpor (hantapor)

p d g g s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 22)

pedagógus

r j z l p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

rajzlap

r z cs


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 22)

rézcső

c r z


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 22)

ceruza 

t l l sz r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 22)

tollszár

b r s t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

borosta

k r d v


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 22)

kérdőív 

j n d k


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 22)

ajándék

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 23)

menyasszony

k r h n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 23)

körhinta

v r k l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 23)

verkli

d t ly


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 23)

datolya 

b l n zs r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 23)

bálnazsír

s v z


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 23)

esővíz

h sz n s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 23)

hasznos 

v d l l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 23)

vadállat

v d r t g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 23)

védőréteg

g h j l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 24)

éghajlat

l m p b r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 24)

lámpabúra

b t r ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 24)

betűarány

b t r t r v


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 24)

bútorterv

r p r t r


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 24)

repertoár 

m m p sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 24)

+botrány
+riporter

mumpsz

k l cs cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 24)

kulcscsont 

k n cs f t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

kuncsaft

k t l k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

kötelék

z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

(*4-*5-max-6....

ízes, ázás, izés, őzés

f t r c g


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 25)

futárcég 

s k p ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

esőköpeny

k p ny f r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 25)

köpenyforma 

t r t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 25)

+ koponyaforma

törtető, átiratát, térítőt

sz j z s t


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 26)

szójaízesítő 

gy m r t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 26)

/én csak egy egyszerű_ szájízesítő_re gondoltam

gyomírtó

k r sz t v z


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 26)

karsztvíz, keresztvíz

b r k k l


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

brokkoli

cs k m j l j


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 26)

csukamájolaj

l t m s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

látomás

d b v r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 26)

dobverő

h g d


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

hegedű

v_n_sn_gy_s


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 26)

vonósnégyes

n_szn_gy


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Augusztus 26)

násznagy

v_r_gk_rn_v_l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 26)

Kuriga írta:


> násznagy
> 
> v_r_gk_rn_v_l



virágkarnevál - v r g k r n v l - de max. 6 mássalhangzós lehetett volna

r z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 26)

érzékeny

j sz l t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 27)

újszülött

j s g r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 27)

újságírás, újságárus

h s g r d


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 27)

hőségriadó

m n d t m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 27)

mandátum, mondatom

d n v r


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 27)

denevér 

k k p r


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 27)

kakaópor

k r k r d s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 27)

körkérdés

l t r h n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 27)

ultrahang

l t r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 27)

eltérés, letérés

l t t r s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

élettárs

l t t d l


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 28)

altatódal

s t t d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 28)

sötétedés

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

napfény

j h l d


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 28)

újhold 

d n t s h z


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

döntéshozó

s t r c c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 28)

strucc

p l p


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 28)

polip 

s r g r cs


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 28)

sírógörcs

j z n s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 29)

józanság

f gy p n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

fagypont

l l n r d k


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 29)

ellenérdek 

k cs k f


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 29)

kaucsukfa

ny k l n c


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 29)

nyaklánc 

zs r p r n


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 29)

zsírpárna 

m sz ny g


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 29)

imaszőnyeg

m s r n d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 30)

miserend

p p s j t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 30)

papsajt

p s p k


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 30)

püspök

p r k r d


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 30)

parkerdő 

p r l sz v


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

páraelszívó

p sz sz n s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

pisszenés

p n sz s


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

penészes

p n cs l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

pancsolás

k z t r l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Augusztus 31)

közterület

gy gy t r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

gyógytorna

f j l sz t s


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 31)

fejlesztés 

r t r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Augusztus 31)

űrtartalom

k t sz v t


----------



## oolong (2016 Augusztus 31)

kötőszövet

l t s z v r


----------



## laara (2016 Augusztus 31)

látászavar 

l t sz m


----------



## huncili (2016 Augusztus 31)

létszám

l t sz r m


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 1)

oltószérum 

j gy z k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 1)

jegyzőkönyv

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 1)

marcipán

v k l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 2)

vakolat

n p k l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 2)

napkelte

f r d v z


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 2)

fürdővíz 

b b sz sz ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 2)

bábaasszony

b b j s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 2)

bűbájos

sz m m r t k


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 2)

szemmérték 

sz m n t k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 2)

szemantika

t l p b t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 2)

talpbetét

t b l g p


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 2)

táblagép

f h j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 2)

fahéj

f j z t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 3)

fejezet, fajzat

cs g ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

csigolya

t r k ny


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 3)

tárkony, törékeny 

ny l v s k l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 3)

nyelviskola

b r s k f


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 3)

borsikafű

gy k r k f


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 3)

gyökérkefe 

p r n h z t


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 3)

párnahuzat

r g z d


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 3)

orgazda 

c l sz m ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

célszemély

c m l p


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 3)

címlap 

j c h t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 3)

jacht

v z l l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 4)

vízlelő, vízálló

t n g r


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

tenger

t n g l c k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 4)

tengelicke 

t r k


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

+tangólecke

tarka, torka

t t r k c


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 4)

attrakció 

p r d k c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 4)

produkció

l d s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

előadás, áldás, lédús, oldás, éledés

s r z t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 4)

sorozat

sz b s m n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 4)

szabásminta

d l b t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 5)

dalbetét

sz l sz m


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 5)

szőlőszem

z j r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 5)

zajártalom

d t r


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 5)

auditor, diótörő, editor

d t z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 5)

időutazás

m s b l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 6)

mesebeli

c r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 6)

cirkusz

t h r d


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 6)

éthordó

sz m l d k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 6)

szemöldök

r k ty


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 6)

őrkutya, űrkutya

s t n g l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 6)

stangli

b r v d k


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 6)

borvidék, báróivadék

cs n g ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 7)

csengettyű

sz r v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 7)

észrevétel

p p r k c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 7)

piperkőc

t p r n gy s


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 7)

toprongyos

t p r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 7)

tűpárna, teperni, tiporni

t r t n l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

történelem

sz m v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 8)

számvitel

sz p r b j


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

szópárbaj

k n d r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 8)

kender, kandúr, kondér

b j sz


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 8)

bajusz

p j sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 8)

pajesz

p j sz r


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 8)

pajszer

p j t t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 9)

pajtatető

k p l ty


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 9)

kopoltyú

k p l j


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 9)

kapualj

b h l


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 9)

ebihal

b h l z t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 9)

behálózta, biohálózat

b h s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 9)

bohóság

m k d m t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 9)

makadámút

t r s s k r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 10)

társaskör

ny g d j s


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 10)

nyugdíjas 

t t t n r s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 10)

tettenérés

ny m l v s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 10)

nyomolvasó

ny r m ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 10)

nyeremény

t t l l t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 11)

tételállítás

t t l l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 11)

+öttalálatos

titulálás

t t f d


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 11)

tetőfedő

t s l l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

ütésálló

t l s ly


----------



## Hegedűs Krisztina (2016 Szeptember 12)

tolósúly
cs r sz ny m g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 12)

cseresznyemag

l t t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

ültetés, éltetés, altatás, letétes

l b l n cs l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 12)

lebilincselő

b n z


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 12)

bűnöző

k r h d t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 13)

korhadt

h s d k


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 13)

hasadék

m l k s r


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 13)

emelőkosár 

b m sz k d


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 13)

bámészkodó

gy r k s r g


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 13)

gyereksereg 

r k sz l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 13)

árukészlet

r k h l sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 13)

rákhalász

p l l n g


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 13)

pillangó

b b h gy


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 13)

abbahagy, babhegy 

b b h j


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 14)

babhéj

b b h z


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 14)

babaház 

r d k s s g


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 14)

érdekesség

r r n d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 14)

órarend

ny g l m


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 14)

nyugalom

ny r sz k d


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 14)

nyerészkedő

t r n n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 14)

tréning

t r n r k s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 16)

trónörökös

g sz t ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 16)

gesztenye

k s k k s


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 16)

kiskakas 

l b k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 16)

lábikra

p n t l k


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 16)

pántlika

cs n t v z


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Szeptember 16)

csontváz

l t t sz m


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 16)

lottószám

l l t sz m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 17)

leletszám , lelátószám

p c t r


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 17)

piactér 

j l l k


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 17)

jólelkű

t l l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 17)

toll, átall, talál, túlél, telel, tálal, Tell

h ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 18)

hiány, hunyó, hányó, henye

n gy b t s


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 18)

nagybetűs 

t n p t l s


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 18)

utánpótlás

t p r l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 18)

utópárolás

p r t l t g


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 18)

huncili írta:


> utópárolás
> 
> p r t l t g


bocsánat, jobban meggondolva, ez két szó, így:
p r t l
t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 19)

pártoló tag

p r k r


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 19)

parkőr

sz v r v ny


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 19)

szivárvány 

t t h n l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 19)

otthonülő

f f j


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 20)

fafejű

k s k d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 20)

okoskodó

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 20)

csirkeszárny

z z sz l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 20)

izzószál

n p l p


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

napilap, néplap

l b l g t s


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 21)

leöblögetés

b l g t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

+láblógatás

bólogatás

b l g s g


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 21)

balgaság

b b r l g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 21)

babérliget

k z l l p t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

közállapot

t g d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 21)

tagadás

n g t v


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 21)

negatív

h t l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 22)

hátulütő 

h t l k p s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 22)

hitelképes

h t h z


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

hűtőház, Hatházi 

f h j l l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

fahéjillat(ú)

h j l m p


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

hajólámpa 

k p l j


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

kapualj (kupléja, kupolája, köpülője)

g p l j


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

gépolaj 

t p r n g


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

töpreng(ő)

t p r n gy


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

toprongy 

n p l m n t


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

naplemente

k sz l r t


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

kaszálórét 

k sz n v sz ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

kúszónövény

k s t j s


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

okostojás 

a kúszónövény nem teljesen ok, ezért ismét:

k sz n v sz ny


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

köszönőviszony //OK, jogos, benéztem.

k sz r v


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 22)

kiszúrva , kőszarv 

k sz k r v


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 22)

készakarva // + ekeszarv

k sz r v


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 23)

ékszeröv

k sz n k m r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 23)

keszonkamra 

r f l ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 24)

erőfölény

l p s l ny


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 24)

lépéselőny 

t k z sz t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 24)

étkezőasztal

l n d k r k


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 24)

lendkerék 

h b z n t


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 24)

hibaüzenet

k r t k l


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 25)

kiértékel, kiritkul

b r t k l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Szeptember 25)

birtokol

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 25)

lábnyom

h t r v t


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 25)

határvita, hátraveti

r t r v


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 26)

erőterv, rátörve

r v t k


----------



## oolong (2016 Szeptember 26)

rovátka //+ óraterv

r t r k


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 26)

árterek, rátörök, erőterek

g sz n k k


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 26)

égszínkék

l v h j h sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 27)

élvhajhász

sz sz r


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 27)

észszerű, ésszerű, összeír, összeér

sz t r k s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 28)

szatirikus 

n t l t


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 29)

öntelt 

gy n l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

egyenletes

d c g s


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 30)

döcögős 

l l d g l


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

álldogál, eléldegél, elüldögél

l l m t n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

illemtan 

l l m p p r


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 30)

állampapír, illempapír 

k d ly p ly


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

akadálypálya

k r ly k k


----------



## laara (2016 Szeptember 30)

királykék, királykák 

z l d k


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

zöldike

k r m r n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

kormorán

k t m r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Szeptember 30)

katamarán

k t ny l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Szeptember 30)

kotnyeles

j s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 1)

újság, jóság

j t k l r s


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

játékelőírás

f l k r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 3)

félkaros, fülkerés, felkérés, felkeres

l p v t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

alapvető

l p b r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 3)

alapbér

m v l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

művelt, művelet, művelte, mivolta

m l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 3)

emelet, ámulat, múlt, mulató, maláta, Málta

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 3)

napfény

l b j j


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 3)

lábujj

r b j


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 3)

robaj

k r f l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

karfiol

l l m t n


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 4)

illemtan

j g sz b ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

jogszabály

l r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 4)

elírás, leírás, előírás, aláírás, lőrés

ny g l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 4)

nyugalom

j l l m z s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 4)

jellemzés

f k l t c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 5)

fakultáció 

m k l t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 5)

makulátlan

m k r m s


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 5)

műkörmös

t k r m s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 5)

tükörmese, tükörmosó

t r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 6)

traktor

ny l v t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 6)

nyelvtörő

ny ny l v


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 6)

anyanyelv
j sz l t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 6)

újszülött

f j s g r s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 6)

fejesugrás

l v n sz l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

elvonszol, levonszol, elevenszülő 

l p s t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 6)

laposító

m k l t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 6)

makulatúra / alapeset

h r c t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 7)

harctér

cs t r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

csotrogány

r zs t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

rézsút, rezsit, rézsűt, rózsát

k l m sz


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 8)

kulimász

p l m d


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 8)

pálmadió

p l m d r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

palimadár

sz sz ty r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 8)

szószátyár

d c m b r


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 8)

december

r c m b


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 8)

arcember 

l b c m b


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 9)

/vagy ürücomb

libacomb

b r m f h s


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 9)

baromfihús

d t t l


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 9)

üdítőital, adótétel

b n t d t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 9)

bűntudat

b n l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 10)

banális

n r m l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 10)

normális

m r m n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 11)

mormon 

m r d k


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 11)

maradék, maródik

cs t k l


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 12)

csutakol

cs t l


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

csataló, csatol, csitul

cs c r z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 12)

ácsceruza

z b sz m


----------



## laara (2016 Október 12)

zabszem 

l s d l g s


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 12)

elsődleges

l s l t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 12)

éleslátás

z v gy


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 12)

özvegy

l g ny m b r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 12)

legényember

t l p n


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 12)

tulipán

t l j m r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 13)

talajmaró

t l f t r


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 13)

ételfutár

t l r n


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 13)

utolérni, teleírni

s r n


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 13)

sűrűn, síórán

p l b j s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 13)

plebejus 

p l j b sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 13)

plajbász 

r m b sz


----------



## laara (2016 Október 13)

rombusz 

d l t d


----------



## folzsike (2016 Október 13)

deltoid
m r t n


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 14)

mértan

m z g k p


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 14)

mozgókép

m r v l m z


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 14)

merevlemez

d t h r d z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 14)

adathordozó

d m r


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 14)

időmérő

t s t v r


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 14)

testvér

t s t r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 15)

testőr, utastér

s ly m l


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 15)

súlyemelő

k p r g ny


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 15)

képregény

g r f k s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 15)

grafikus

gy v r z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 15)

agyvérzés

v r ny m s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 15)

vérnyomás 

p r t f g


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 15)

pártfogó

c m r


----------



## laara (2016 Október 15)

címer 

c m b r


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 15)

cimbora

c m b k t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 16)

combkötő 

s t l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 16)

stílus

r t t s g


----------



## laara (2016 Október 16)

érettség(i)

r s t s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 16)

restség

p p s j t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 16)

papsajt 

m ty g s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 16)

motyogás

g m b c


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 16)

gombóc, Gömböc

g b n k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 16)

gabonakör

d l g d


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 16)

dologidő

d l g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

dolgos, időleges, dialógus

d v t b b


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

/+ ideológus

divatbáb

p p r k c


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 17)

piperkőc
k r m l k k


----------



## laara (2016 Október 17)

körömlakk 

r h k b t


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 17)

irhakabát

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

jelmez

j l l m z


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 17)

jellemez, jellemző

m g m gy r z


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

megmagyaráz

k l p g m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 17)

kalpagom 

k s r t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 17)

+ kalapgumi

kísértet

k cs sz t t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 18)

huncili írta:


> + kalapgumi
> 
> kísértet
> 
> k cs sz t t


(teljesen illedelmes, összetett szó


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 18)

kacsaúsztató

h ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

hattyú

f r m


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 18)

farm, fórum, forma

h r m sz g


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 18)

háromszög

j n r z s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 18)

ajnározás 

k d v n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

kedvenc

r v l s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 18)

rivális

r l v s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 18)

erőleves

s p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 18)

spagetti 

r n


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 19)

urna, aréna, Áron, iráni írónő, Orion, róna, úrinő

z r n k


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 19)

Ozorának, zárunk, Zaránk, 

b r z cs t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 19)

borzecset 

b r z n


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 20)

bárzene, borözön

b r z n k d


----------



## laara (2016 Október 20)

berzenkedő 

p n r z s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 20)

panírozás 

r t l m


----------



## laara (2016 Október 20)

értelem, ártalom

s t b l s t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 20)

stáblista

s t b l t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 21)

stabilitás

s l k ny g


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 21)

salakanyag

s l d v t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

sáldivat 

l s k d


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

lakásadó

k k s l


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

kakasülő /+élősködő

sz m sz d


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

szomszéd

sz m l d s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

számlaadás

sz m l l t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

szemlélet (szimulált, számlált) //+ eszmélődés

s m g t s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

simogatás 

n t k v r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

antikvárium

c l l t r s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

cellatárs 

m k d m t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

makadámút 

m k r m s


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

makramés , műkörmös 

t s l t t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 21)

ötöslottó

m s l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 21)

másolat

r sz r ny


----------



## laara (2016 Október 21)

részarány 

s m t l d


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 21)

ismétlődő

s p t l


----------



## laara (2016 Október 22)

spatula 

b r k t s s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 22)

bőrkötéses

b r k r t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 23)

borkörút 

j r l v s s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 23)

újraolvasás

j t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 25)

ejtőernyő

b r r v l


----------



## laara (2016 Október 25)

borravaló

n d r k t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 25)

indirekt 

f g k


----------



## laara (2016 Október 25)

fogkő, fogók, fügék

gy l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 26)

ügyeletes

gy l p d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 26)

gyalupad

j g h gy


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 26)

jéghegy

s r d


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 26)

őserdő

b b p s k t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 26)

babapiskóta / + esőerdő

r m t n c


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 26)

örömtánc

p k n s


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 26)

pikáns, pékinas

b k n


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 26)

bikini, bekenő

b r l n s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 26)

briliáns

b k t t


----------



## laara (2016 Október 26)

buktató

b r t s g s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 26)

barátságos

f_lv_d_


----------



## laara (2016 Október 26)

falvédő 

p ly k k k s


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 26)

pulykakakas

p ly k z d


----------



## laara (2016 Október 26)

pályakezdő

f gy g p


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 27)

fagyigép

v l t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 27)

véletlen

sz v sz r t


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 27)

szívszorító

b cs l t sz


----------



## laara (2016 Október 27)

becsületszó

s v n d l r


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 27)

svindler

s g ly k


----------



## laara (2016 Október 27)

súgólyuk 

g sz s g s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 27)

igazságos, egészséges

gy s g s


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 28)

egységes

gy sz s g


----------



## laara (2016 Október 28)

ügyészség

gy z s g


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 28)

egyezőség

m v l t s r


----------



## laara (2016 Október 29)

műveletsor 

n p v s l t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 29)

népviselet

d sz p n ty


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 29)

díszpinty

l l n s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 29)

ellenség

sz k cs


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 29)

szakács

sz r k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 29)

szerkeszt, szerkesztő

k z n f t


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 29)

kazánfűtő

k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 30)

ékezetes, köztes

k p k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2016 Október 30)

kép keret

t r n c p


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 30)

+ képkeret

tornacipő

r k l t z


----------



## laara (2016 Október 30)

rikoltozó

p k s t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 30)

péksütemény

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 30)

citrom 

n n sz


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 30)

ananász

b r n z


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

bronz

r z m r n g


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 31)

rozmaring

n s p ly


----------



## laara (2016 Október 31)

naspolya 

v z t r m


----------



## oolong (2016 Október 31)

vízitorma

m z t r m


----------



## laara (2016 Október 31)

moziterem, méztermő

m g k l l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

magakellető

h r s n


----------



## huncili (2016 Október 31)

harsan, harsona

t r k k s


----------



## rituevu (2016 Október 31)

trükkös

t r k f j s


----------



## beebeus (2016 Október 31)

torokfájás

cs g h z


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 1)

csigaház

t l t b r z


----------



## huncili (2016 November 1)

telt borozó, téli táborozó, tolatóborz, ital/étel-toborzó?

m g f j t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 1)

ötletbörze (??)
megfejtés, megfojtás

v cs r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 1)

ááááá ez lesz az igazi! Beuska, nagy vagy
/nem jutottam dűlőre a feladvánnyal

vacsora, vicsor

sz m l l n z


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 1)

néha én is beragadok 

szemellenző

p k h l


----------



## laara (2016 November 1)

pókháló 

h l d d v r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 1)

holdudvar

h d l l p t


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 1)

hadiállapot

h d p l l r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 1)

hídpillér

h d p r m


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

hódprém 

l m t l n


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

álmatlan

h r m n


----------



## oolong (2016 November 2)

harmónia, hormon

c r m n


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

ceremónia, Cremona

c r m s


----------



## laara (2016 November 2)

cirmos 

k r m z t t


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

krómozott

f j s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 2)

ifjúság

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

tigris

n gy d r


----------



## laara (2016 November 2)

negyedóra 

n gy l k s


----------



## oolong (2016 November 2)

öngyilkos

n gy b cs


----------



## laara (2016 November 2)

nagybecsű 

m d r n


----------



## oolong (2016 November 2)

modern //+nagybácsi

h d r n


----------



## laara (2016 November 2)

hadron

sz b d s s


----------



## oolong (2016 November 2)

szabadesés //+hadarni

sz m d s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

számadás

sz sz d s


----------



## laara (2016 November 2)

összeadás 

sz sz d t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 2)

szószedet

sz sz sz n s ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 2)

szusszanásnyi, szösszenésnyi

sz r t sz


----------



## laara (2016 November 3)

szőrtüsző 

l k r t


----------



## oolong (2016 November 3)

előkert, elkeríti, elkérte, [email protected], lekérte

d k r t


----------



## laara (2016 November 3)

időkeret

f p p cs


----------



## oolong (2016 November 3)

fapapucs

f z f p t


----------



## laara (2016 November 3)

fűzfapoéta

h l t d


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 3)

holtidő

l z c


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 3)

lazac

z r k p


----------



## oolong (2016 November 4)

zárókép

p r k p


----------



## laara (2016 November 4)

Perkupa, Perkapu 

m h m r b b


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 4)

mihamarabb

n h


----------



## laara (2016 November 4)

noha, néha, önhő

m h p r n


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 5)

mohapárna

l j h r


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 5)

lajhár

s p r d cs m


----------



## huncili (2016 November 5)

17185-re + párakapu

síparadicsom

k s l l t t


----------



## oolong (2016 November 5)

kisállatot késleltet // igen, _párakapu _

s l l t


----------



## laara (2016 November 6)

esőillat, süllőt

h b z n t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 6)

hibaüzenet

sz m r v l


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 6)

szemrevaló

h g d


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 6)

hegedű

k p l ty


----------



## laara (2016 November 6)

kopoltyú

p r p n z


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 6)

aprópénz

s ly m h r ny


----------



## folzsike (2016 November 7)

selyemhernyó
f l l v s


----------



## laara (2016 November 7)

fellövés

f l b m sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 7)

fülbemászó

d l l m


----------



## laara (2016 November 7)

dallam 

h z s r k ny


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 7)

házisárkány

k s t ly


----------



## laara (2016 November 7)

kastély 

b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 7)

buborék

g n r c


----------



## oolong (2016 November 7)

generáció

v d r c


----------



## huncili (2016 November 7)

vadréce

m h ly t t k


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 7)

műhelytitok

j g k c k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 7)

jégkocka

p s k t l p


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 7)

piskótalap

b n n h j


----------



## huncili (2016 November 7)

banáhéj

n s p ly


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 8)

naspolya

gy l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 8)

egylet, ügyelet

b l s t


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 8)

baleset, öblösít 

b l k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 8)

ablak, bulik, bólék

b r l k s


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

bérlakás

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 9)

naptár

n p t n c


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 9)

néptánc

f gy k r


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 9)

fagykár, fogyókúra

sz p p n


----------



## huncili (2016 November 9)

szappan

p b l k s


----------



## laara (2016 November 9)

publikus 

k k z s t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 9)

kiközösít

k d d g


----------



## laara (2016 November 10)

keddig /sajnos ennél "igazibb" megoldás most nem ugrik be
... de mégis : káddugó 

p k h n d


----------



## huncili (2016 November 10)

az bizony



pökhendi

ny k h j


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 10)

nyikhaj

h ly sz t


----------



## oolong (2016 November 11)

helyosztó

gy g ly


----------



## laara (2016 November 12)

ágyúgolyó 

d j k r n


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

ágyúgolyó
idejekorán

n gy n b d


----------



## oolong (2016 November 12)

ingyenebéd 

n gy n n


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

nagynéni

n gy t m


----------



## laara (2016 November 12)

négyütemű 

j r z s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 12)

jóérzésű

n sz l s


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 12)

unszolás

sz l l s


----------



## laara (2016 November 13)

szállás, szellős, szőlőlés, szelelés 

g l x s


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 13)

galaxis

l l l m p


----------



## laara (2016 November 13)

állólámpa 

r ny l d l


----------



## oolong (2016 November 13)

árnyoldal

m b l d l


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

umbuldál, mobil üdülő

b r k t


----------



## laara (2016 November 13)

brokát, béreket, uborkát

t k f j z t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 13)

átokfajzat

m n d b l


----------



## oolong (2016 November 14)

mondabeli

z n d b z


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 14)

zenedoboz

f d r sz


----------



## oolong (2016 November 14)

fodrász

f k r sz t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 14)

fakereszt, főkarszt

f k sz t n


----------



## laara (2016 November 14)

fakasztani 

j j b gy


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 14)

ujjbegy

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 14)

fülcimpa

s r m n t


----------



## laara (2016 November 14)

sorminta 

r k n p t r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 14)

öröknaptár

l b k ly z


----------



## laara (2016 November 15)

lebéklyóz(ó)

z l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 15)

ízletes, üzleties

l v t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 16)

élveteg 

v t k s


----------



## laara (2016 November 16)

vétkes 

r c v n s


----------



## oolong (2016 November 16)

arcvonás

r c m b


----------



## laara (2016 November 16)

arcomba /?
ürücomb 

l l n l l s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 17)

ellenállás

l s p s k s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 17)

lesipuskás

m d z


----------



## huncili (2016 November 17)

medúza

k r b cs


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 17)

korbács

n d r g


----------



## laara (2016 November 17)

nadrág 

t r c t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 17)

atrocitás

t l p b t t


----------



## laara (2016 November 17)

talpbetét 

m s k t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 17)

muskátli

sz r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 17)

szertelen,szőrtelen

sz n h z


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 17)

színház

k p t r


----------



## laara (2016 November 17)

képtár

g h r d t s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 17)

igehirdetés

v n g l m


----------



## oolong (2016 November 18)

evangélium

n t r s


----------



## laara (2016 November 18)

notórius 

n k l r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 18)

nukleáris

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2016 November 18)

napfény

f l sz n s


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 19)

felszínes

h b sz z l k


----------



## oolong (2016 November 19)

hibaszázalék

h b r n t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 19)

habarint

k r n v l


----------



## laara (2016 November 19)

karnevál 

v f ly m


----------



## huncili (2016 November 19)

évfolyam, vőfélyem

v l g n z t


----------



## laara (2016 November 20)

világnézet 

l v r zs l t


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 20)

elvarázsolt

g n r c


----------



## huncili (2016 November 20)

generáció

g l g s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 21)

huncili írta:


> generáció
> 
> g l g s


"_Földhözragadt_" hivatás


----------



## oolong (2016 November 21)

geológus

g l g ny


----------



## huncili (2016 November 21)

galagonya

c r d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 21)

cirádás

f l d r j z


----------



## oolong (2016 November 21)

földrajz

b r ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 22)

bárány, Ibrány

g z t s


----------



## laara (2016 November 22)

igazítás

t m g sz l t


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 22)

tömegoszlató

t m z r


----------



## laara (2016 November 22)

témazáró

l r s s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 22)

előírásos

b r k l l p


----------



## oolong (2016 November 23)

burkolólap

b r k t j


----------



## huncili (2016 November 23)

birkatej

l d r c


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 24)

lidérc

l d z t


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 24)

áldozat

l z c


----------



## huncili (2016 November 24)

lazac

t p r ty


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 24)

töpörtyű

b l d g


----------



## laara (2016 November 24)

boldog 

m sz r f l


----------



## oolong (2016 November 24)

műszerfal

m l r d


----------



## laara (2016 November 24)

emelőrúd 

h r s n sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 24)

harsonaszó

l m k p


----------



## laara (2016 November 24)

álomkép

l m k m p t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 24)

almakompót

s p r c


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 25)

sipirc 

s h z


----------



## huncili (2016 November 25)

esőhozó, sóház

s t d b


----------



## laara (2016 November 25)

üstdob

s t f k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 25)

satufék, sétafika

s t r t g


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 25)

stratégia

h m k v h r


----------



## laara (2016 November 26)

homokvihar 

r d k f sz t


----------



## huncili (2016 November 26)

érdekfeszítő

sz m l t m s


----------



## laara (2016 November 26)

szemlátomás 

l r h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 26)

elérhetőség

p t p r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 26)

építőipar

r s f j


----------



## laara (2016 November 27)

üresfejű 

t l v r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

telivér

t l v l


----------



## laara (2016 November 27)

tealevél, tűlevél, italával 

k p t l l


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 27)

+útlevél
kapitulál

t g r s


----------



## laara (2016 November 27)

tigris 

m p t l


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

amputál

f n v d


----------



## laara (2016 November 27)

fenevad 

sz n j t sz


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

színjátszó

f ty f r ty ty


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 27)

fityfiritty

d l ny


----------



## laara (2016 November 27)

Edelény, dilinyó /?

d r z k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 27)

vagy adóalany

időérzék

t n t p c


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 27)

tintapaca

b h c h l


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 28)

bohóchal / igen, adóalany

cs t t r


----------



## huncili (2016 November 28)

csatatér

r m t r k


----------



## oolong (2016 November 28)

remeterák (armatúrák)

t m t r k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 28)

temetőárok

t r m l v l


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 29)

tormalevél

p t k r k


----------



## huncili (2016 November 29)

pótkerék

sz v l t s


----------



## oolong (2016 November 29)

szóváltás

v l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 November 29)

üvöltés, valutás

m ly r z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 November 30)

mélyérzésű

sz n v d ly


----------



## laara (2016 November 30)

szenvedély 

l t s t


----------



## oolong (2016 November 30)

elitista elutasító, létesít, altest

t l t l


----------



## rituevu (2016 November 30)

tilitoli / más ötletem nincs

s k d m


----------



## huncili (2016 November 30)

síkidom

s k k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 1)

sakkóra

s k l d l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 1)

sokoldalú

s r k f


----------



## laara (2016 December 1)

sárkefe 

t r t l k


----------



## huncili (2016 December 1)

tartalék

m ly r g t


----------



## laara (2016 December 1)

molyrágta 

l l d t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 1)

elaludt

h r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 2)

hirtelen

v n z r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 2)

vonzerő

v d sz l


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 2)

vadszőlő

t r h ny


----------



## laara (2016 December 2)

tarhonya 

r ny k v l g


----------



## huncili (2016 December 2)

árnyékvilág

cs r g d b


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 3)

csörgődob

k b l t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 3)

kiabált, kőbalta

k r t m z


----------



## oolong (2016 December 3)

kertmozi

t r t m z


----------



## laara (2016 December 3)

tortamáz 

l m t t s


----------



## oolong (2016 December 3)

álomittas

t m t t s


----------



## laara (2016 December 3)

útmutatás 

l n g l t


----------



## oolong (2016 December 3)

langaléta

l n d l s


----------



## laara (2016 December 3)

landolás, elindulás 

h t r t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 3)

határút

s p k l c


----------



## oolong (2016 December 4)

spekuláció

z r k l s


----------



## huncili (2016 December 4)

zrikálás

sz l n g


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 5)

szleng

sz k r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 5)

szökőár, szakíró, szekér

n sz t l g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 5)

nosztalgia

zs r b


----------



## laara (2016 December 5)

zserbó 

t t k z t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 5)

titokzatos

z k n


----------



## oolong (2016 December 5)

zokni

v k n


----------



## laara (2016 December 5)

vekni

r v l v r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 5)

revolver

v s r f


----------



## laara (2016 December 6)

vásárfia 

m g l p t s


----------



## huncili (2016 December 6)

meglepetés

f r g t g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 6)

forgatag fergeteg

n n p s g


----------



## laara (2016 December 6)

ünnepség 

gy sz r s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 6)

egyszerűség

v d sz


----------



## laara (2016 December 6)

vadász

sz b ly s


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 6)

szabályos 

h l p t


----------



## laara (2016 December 6)

hólapát 

z m n k


----------



## oolong (2016 December 6)

zimankó

z m n c


----------



## laara (2016 December 6)

zománc 

j t k b l t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 6)

játékbolt

s t t r m


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

sötétáram

z l s f c m


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

ízlésficam

d v t s


----------



## oolong (2016 December 7)

divatos

b v t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

bevetés, bővítés, beavatás

d b k c k


----------



## oolong (2016 December 7)

dobókocka

d b l k


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

dióbelek, időablak, dobolók

d b sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

időbeosztás

zs ly


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

zsálya

c t r m f


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

citromfa, citromfű

cs l d t g


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

családtag 

sz sz j v t l


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

összejövetel

z n g r


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

zongora 

cs n g sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

csengőszó

b b r l v l


----------



## laara (2016 December 7)

babérlevél 

sz g f b r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 7)

szegfűbors

r c p t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 7)

recept

h l v s r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 7)

halvásár 

m z m


----------



## huncili (2016 December 7)

miazma

m z m s r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 8)

moziműsor / + múzeum

h l l m


----------



## laara (2016 December 8)

hullám, hóliliom, Halloumi (sajt)

k n d l l


----------



## oolong (2016 December 8)

kandalló

k t n d l


----------



## laara (2016 December 8)

katonadal 

h l n k


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

hálaénnek, hálánk

h t v s


----------



## laara (2016 December 9)

hitves, hatéves 

h t v z


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

hűtővíz

h t t r l k


----------



## laara (2016 December 9)

háttéralku 

l k p sz t


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 9)

elképesztő

j g s m d v


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

jegesmedve

j g sz r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 9)

jogszerű

r j n g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 9)

rajong, őrjöng

v r r g p


----------



## huncili (2016 December 9)

varrógép

h t p r b s


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 10)

hétpróbás

l b s j sz g


----------



## laara (2016 December 10)

lábasjószág 

c v l z l t


----------



## oolong (2016 December 10)

civilizált

cs t k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 10)

csutkaszár 

cs r d k


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

cserediák

cs p sz k


----------



## oolong (2016 December 11)

csapszék

cs p sz g


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

csapszeg

cs m g z


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 11)

csemegéző

h r k p l c


----------



## huncili (2016 December 11)

hurkapálca

k l b sz s t


----------



## oolong (2016 December 12)

kolbászsütő

p l b n s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 12)

plébános

zs r k r t


----------



## laara (2016 December 12)

zsírkréta 

g m b s t


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 12)

gombostű

h d s r g


----------



## laara (2016 December 12)

hadsereg 

n f r m c


----------



## huncili (2016 December 13)

információ

sz p l l k


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 13)

széplelkű

m g b z t s


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 13)

megbízatás

l t r f k


----------



## oolong (2016 December 14)

létrafok

m t r f k


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 14)

+magabiztos
motorfék

sz l n c k r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 14)

szaloncukor

t l p l v l


----------



## laara (2016 December 14)

talpalávaló 

h ny c k k


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 15)

hiánycikk

t p r n


----------



## huncili (2016 December 15)

tűpárna

p l sz t k


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 15)

plasztika

m d r t j


----------



## huncili (2016 December 15)

madártej

h b f l h


----------



## oolong (2016 December 15)

habfelhő

h b r r


----------



## laara (2016 December 15)

hűbérúr 

n p r k sz


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 15)

naprakész

t j sz n h b


----------



## laara (2016 December 15)

tejszínhab

l cs l g t


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 16)

elcsalogat

cs g l p cs


----------



## huncili (2016 December 16)

csigalépcső

cs l f n t


----------



## laara (2016 December 16)

csalafinta 

f l s g r l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 16)

felségáruló

p t n r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 17)

pitiáner

t z p r s


----------



## laara (2016 December 17)

tűzpiros 

l v l b k


----------



## huncili (2016 December 17)

levelibéka

sz t ny m s


----------



## laara (2016 December 17)

szitanyomás 

cs l n t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 18)

csalántea

p p r cs k


----------



## laara (2016 December 18)

papírcsík, papírcsákó 

p p r k sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 19)

paprikaszósz 

b r k s t l


----------



## laara (2016 December 19)

borkóstoló

k s s t ly


----------



## oolong (2016 December 19)

kisestélyi

k c h s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 19)

akcióhős

cs g h z


----------



## oolong (2016 December 19)

csigaház

cs g g d s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 19)

csüggedés

v z f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 19)

vízfesték

p l t t


----------



## laara (2016 December 19)

paletta 

k z f g


----------



## oolong (2016 December 19)

kézfogó

k sz t f


----------



## huncili (2016 December 19)

akasztófa

t m d s


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 20)

támadás, tömődés 

k d


----------



## huncili (2016 December 20)

akadó, kádi, kád, kiadó, okádó

p p r f c n


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 20)

papírfecni

v d d sz n


----------



## huncili (2016 December 20)

vaddisznó

v d k m r


----------



## laara (2016 December 20)

vadkamera 

v d l t s


----------



## huncili (2016 December 21)

+ videokamera

védőoltás

v d z r s


----------



## laara (2016 December 21)

védőzáras 

m g t sz t l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 21)

megtisztel/ő

sz j r s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 21)

szójárás

h gy v d k


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 21)

hegyvidék

t v l s g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 21)

távolság

p l k n


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

pelikán

gy b z g


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 22)

ügybuzgó

n r n cs


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

narancs

sz sz ly s


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 22)

szeszélyes

v r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 22)

várakozás

p r b f l k


----------



## huncili (2016 December 22)

próbafülke

p r b t s


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 23)

apróbetűs

sz m v g


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

szemüveg

sz m v t l


----------



## laara (2016 December 23)

számvitel 

s r v z t


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 23)

sorvezető

d h ny


----------



## oolong (2016 December 23)

időhiány, adóhiány, dohány

z h ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

zuhany, ízhiány

k k t


----------



## laara (2016 December 23)

kékítő, kőkút

k k sz d


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 23)

kókuszdió

sz n c


----------



## huncili (2016 December 24)

eszencia

sz l t t


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

huncili írta:


> eszencia
> 
> sz l t t


hátulról megvilágítva kirajzolódik


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 26)

sziluett

l k l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

alakul, lékel, lakol

l k l m


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 26)

alkalom / + előkelő

l t v t l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 26)

életvitel

l t v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 27)

életválság, létvalóság ? jobb ötletem nincs egyelőre


----------



## huncili (2016 December 27)

avagy_ lövésed _sincs?
akkor még nem elég _puskaporos_ a hangulatod


----------



## oolong (2016 December 27)

lőtávolság

t t v l s


----------



## huncili (2016 December 27)

tetoválás

t m n d t


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 28)

tőmondat

t t r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 28)

tatár, úttörő, áttér, tetőre

t t r k c


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 28)

attrakció

b h c


----------



## laara (2016 December 28)

bohóc 

g r d l k ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 29)

gördülékeny

r zs b k r


----------



## huncili (2016 December 29)

rózsabokor

t s k s


----------



## laara (2016 December 29)

táskás, tüskés

t s k n n


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 29)

teáskanna

p r v d l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 30)

párviadal

p r b z m


----------



## laara (2016 December 30)

próbaüzem

p p l l


----------



## huncili (2016 December 30)

pupilla

p r k k r


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 31)

prakker 

p r t k l l


----------



## beebeus (2016 December 31)

protokoll

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2016 December 31)

lóverseny

f g d s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 1)

fogadás

sz n v d ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 1)

szenvedély

f l m n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 1)

flamingó

l b t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 1)

albatrosz

l j h r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 1)

lajhár

k r k d l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 1)

krokodil

sz r n d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 2)

szerenád

h v t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 2)

hivatal

h l sz h l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 2)

halászháló

l l k t n


----------



## laara (2017 Január 4)

lélektan

l g t l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 5)

legtúlsó, legutolsó

g t l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 5)

gátlás

b k g r s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

békaugrás

m n s t


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

minősítő

r d k l d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

érdeklődő

k r k k t


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

kerékkötő

k r r k t


----------



## laara (2017 Január 6)

korrekt

h s n sz r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 6)

hasonszőrű

r k n l l k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 6)

rokonlélek

b r l v g


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 7)

borlovag

r l v s


----------



## laara (2017 Január 7)

úrlovas, erőleves 

r l v n s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 7)

releváns

r v l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 8)

érvelés

r v s l s


----------



## laara (2017 Január 8)

rávasalás óraviselés //+ rivális az előzőhöz

l h t r z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 8)

elhatározás

t t t r k sz


----------



## laara (2017 Január 8)

tettrekész 

m n t s v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 8)

mentsvár

m t r n g


----------



## laara (2017 Január 9)

motring 

l p z r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 9)

elpazarol (El Pazarol latin kisváros

ny ny l v


----------



## balatonné (2017 Január 9)

anyanyelv
h m l h ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 9)

himlőhely

sz v g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 9)

szövegíró

sz v h h t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 9)

szavahihető

b r t s g


----------



## laara (2017 Január 10)

barátság 

t j sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 10)

tájszólás

t s t v r


----------



## laara (2017 Január 10)

testvér 

t_rzs_lk_d_k


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 10)

torzsalkodik - megkönnyítetted

j sz t g t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 10)

ijesztget

m k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 10)

imakönyv

m r m k


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 10)

műremek

m z m r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 11)

múzeumőr

sz b l l


----------



## laara (2017 Január 11)

szabóolló 

sz z m m g


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 11)

szezámmag

sz l m h j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 11)

szalmahaj

l b t r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 11)

+szalámihéj

lábtörlő

s r k ny h j


----------



## laara (2017 Január 12)

sárkányhajó

sz m ny k p


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 12)

eszménykép

sz t m p


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 12)

úszótempó

l t m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 13)

életem, látom, lítium, létem, öltöm, oltom, eltöm 

k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 13)

ékszer, koszorú, köszörű, kiszúró, kiszűrő, kőszerű

l k v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 13)

lekvár, elkavar, lekever

k p m t t


----------



## laara (2017 Január 13)

képmutató

n p f r d


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 13)

napfürdő

p r sz v z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 13)

porszívózás

k z d k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 13)

kezdőkör

p h ly g


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 14)

epehólyag

l h ly


----------



## laara (2017 Január 14)

ülőhely 

s m c g


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

smucig

sz k m r k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 15)

szűkmarkú 

h l sz b


----------



## laara (2017 Január 15)

hálószoba 

p p r k c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 15)

piperkőc

p r f m


----------



## laara (2017 Január 15)

parfüm 

l l t f l h


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

illatfelhő

l g k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 15)

légkör

g g k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 15)

aggkor

k m t s n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 15)

komótosan

ny g l m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 16)

nyugalom

b k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 16)

bokor

v r s l b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 16)

versláb

p l d k p


----------



## laara (2017 Január 16)

példakép 

t l b z g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 16)

túlbuzgó

p n g v n


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 16)

pingvin

g m p k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 16)

gumipók

c p f z


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 16)

cipőfűző

c p f g


----------



## laara (2017 Január 16)

cápafog 

r d t l g


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 16)

eredetileg

k cs k k r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

kecskeköröm

k r m n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 17)

körmenet

h n t p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

hintőpor

sz m m r t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 17)

szemmérték

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 17)

csontváz

k l z


----------



## laara (2017 Január 17)

kólaízű, kalóz

p r v k l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 17)

/+kalauz

provokál

p l t l g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 18)

politológus

p l d t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 18)

példatár

d r g f g g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 18)

drogfüggő

sz l t s n p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 18)

születésnap

z n g r


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 18)

zongora

t ty k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 18)

totyakos

p ty l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 20)

potyaülés

gy h n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 20)

egyhangú

c k r n d


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 20)

+ potyaleső

cukornád

l v n m l s


----------



## laara (2017 Január 20)

lavinaomlás 

h k p p


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 20)

éhkopp

j g b r d


----------



## laara (2017 Január 21)

jégborda 

b k t r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 21)

bokatörés, béketűrés

b k t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 21)

bekötőút

l m n m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 21)

alumínium

f k ty


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 21)

fakutya

f r k s f g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 21)

farkasfog

f n v


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 21)

fiúnév, főnév

f r v l


----------



## laara (2017 Január 22)

frivol 

v r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 22)

vargánya

f k ly


----------



## laara (2017 Január 22)

fáklya, fekély 

f k h ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 23)

fekhely

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 23)

álomkép

s t m ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

sütemény

b b g ly s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 23)

babgulyás
v r g cs k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

virágcsokor

l s s t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 23)

lassítás

t r sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

terasz, áteresz

k_zd_s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 23)

(k z d s) 
kezdés küzdés

r c p t


----------



## laara (2017 Január 23)

recept 

r c p t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 23)

receptor

k n d c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

aknadúc 

k n d r m g


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 24)

kendermag

k r n d r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 24)

koriander

gy m b r


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 24)

gyömbér

p m t f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 24)

pemetefű

f g s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

fogaskerék

f k b t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 24)

fiókbetét

m s d p r c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 24)

másodperc

m_l_nd_s_g


----------



## laara (2017 Január 24)

múlandóság 

m c h n l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 24)

#17620: kondícó

machinál

k p n d r t


----------



## laara (2017 Január 25)

kipenderít 

r sz l g l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 25)

rászolgált

f g k f


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 25)

fogkefe

cs l sz v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 25)

cselszövés
l s ly ly d


----------



## laara (2017 Január 25)

lesüllyed 

gy v z t


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 25)

ügyvezető

t s k v z t


----------



## laara (2017 Január 27)

táskavizit 

p p r m n k


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 27)

papírmunka

p p t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 27)

pipitér

h f h r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 27)

hófehér

h b h t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 28)

hibahatár

h ly k z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 28)

helyköz, helyközi

b sz m g l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 28)

buszmegálló

j t zs k


----------



## laara (2017 Január 28)

jutazsák 

m b r s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

emberség

b r k b gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 29)

borókabogyó

v g d sz k


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

vágódeszka

sz r k n l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 29)

szűrőkanál

sz m t g p


----------



## laara (2017 Január 29)

számítógép 

sz k v ny s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

szokványos

k p z l t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 29)

képzelet

j t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 29)

ejtőernyő

m n d r n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 29)

mandarin

h r m n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 29)

harmónia

h v r g


----------



## laara (2017 Január 29)

hóvirág

c n k g ly


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 29)

cinkegolyó

j g v r g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 30)

jégvirág

r c n l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

racionális

r c z t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 30)

recézett

c c z t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 30)

cicázott

v d r h


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 30)

védőruha

v d t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 30)

védett, vadetető

n sz n gy


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 30)

násznagy

v d r z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Január 30)

vadorzó

l g p s k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 30)

légpuska

t l l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 31)

találat, túlélt, talált, telelt

p cs m g l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 31)

pacsmagol

f s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Január 31)

festmény

t v r ny t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 31)

távirányító

k c k c k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 31)

kockacukor

k v r c r


----------



## huncili (2017 Január 31)

kvarcóra

t r ny r n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Január 31)

toronyiránt

v z sz n t s


----------



## laara (2017 Január 31)

vízszintes 

k r k l b


----------



## oolong (2017 Január 31)

karikalábú

b r k l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 1)

burkoló

h r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 1)

harisnya

h r s n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 1)

harsona

z n g r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 1)

zongora

b d cs k


----------



## laara (2017 Február 1)

ebédecske  //hátha vki más rájön: 

b d cs k


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 1)

esetleg még _bodicsek, Budicska_

b k cs k


----------



## laara (2017 Február 1)

bakcsók, bekecsek, bikacsök 

p r t s t l


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 1)

protestál

p r t s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 1)

paritás, pirítós, portás

r m t t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 1)

örömittas rámutatás 

t m t t s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 1)

útmutatás 

sz m z t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 1)

száműzött, számozott, szemezett, szumózott

t m z t t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 1)

témázott //+...

t z sz n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 1)

tűzszünet

b s z t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 1)

+ ütemezett

besózott

t b r z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 2)

toborzó, táborozó

b t t cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 2)

betétcső

b t t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 2)

butítás, betétes

b t m n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 2)

bitumen

b t s s k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 3)

botsáska

m j s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

május, májas

z r n d k


----------



## laara (2017 Február 3)

zarándok

g r sz ly v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 3)

egerészölyv

m r c p n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

marcipán

t n t t r t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

tintatartó

b r t v h b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 3)

borotvahab

t k m g


----------



## laara (2017 Február 3)

tökmag 

v sz sz s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

visszás, visszaeső

k m r ny k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 3)

komornyik

ny k k n d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 3)

nyakkendő

h l l j r t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

hallójárat

z b k s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

zabkása

l l t f l h


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

illatfelhő

v s z n c s l d


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

vászoncseléd 

t l r k r t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

túlórakeret

b l zs m c t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

balzsamecet

s l t b r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

salátabár

z n ly k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

ózonlyuk

k ny v m ly


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 3)

könyvmoly

m k s k r k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 3)

mókuskerék

t p sz t l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 4)

tapasztalat

f r m b n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 4)

formabontó

v k b z g


----------



## laara (2017 Február 4)

vakbuzgó

k n v n c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 4)

konvenció

v d sz


----------



## laara (2017 Február 4)

vadász 

v d sz l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 4)

vadszőlő

v t l k d s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 4)

vetélkedés 

zs r t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 4)

zsűritag

b r l n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 4)

barlang

p l cs n t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 4)

palacsinta

t k r r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 4)

tükörírás

h t sz g


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 4)

hatszög

v r n g z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

vérengzés

d m ny


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

adomány 

d b sz t s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

ebédosztás

f sz t v s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

feszítővas

d b sz t s //nem b d sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

időbeosztás

t l p f


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

talpfa 

p d l f t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

padlófűtés

s b m t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 5)

ősbemutató

r r m t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 5)

orrműtét

b t r s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 5)

bátorság

h s s s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 5)

hősiesség, húsosság

d s s s g


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

édesesség /?

sz n t s g


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 5)

szentség

g l g ny


----------



## laara (2017 Február 5)

galagonya 

n d l t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 6)

indulatos

s t t n k d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 6)

settenkedő

r m l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 6)

erőemelő, áramol, iramol, rímel, romol, rámol

k r k sz


----------



## laara (2017 Február 6)

körkasza, kurkászó 

k ty sz n


----------



## folzsike (2017 Február 6)

kutyaszán
h v d r


----------



## laara (2017 Február 6)

heveder 

n p l p


----------



## folzsike (2017 Február 6)

napilap
sz k r ny


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 6)

szekrény

s b l v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 6)

sóbálvány

p r d k c


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 6)

+ krókusz

produkció

s p k b j t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 7)

sapkabojt

m m l m


----------



## laara (2017 Február 7)

imamalom

j g v r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 7)

jégvirág
b sz r k ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 7)

boszorkány

h f l t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 7)

hófolt

m s sz p


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 7)

meseszép

cs l l g s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 7)

csillagos

l t r l


----------



## laara (2017 Február 8)

letarol, elterel, életről

t r l k z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 8)

törülköző

h l z t


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 8)

hálózat

g m s k t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 8)

gémeskút 

l g r n t r


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 8)

ülőgarnitúra

p h r sz k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 8)

pohárszék

h l d t l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 8)

holdtölte

k d sz t l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 9)

ködszitálás

t v r ny t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

távirányító 

p r l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 9)

praliné, parolin, porolni, perelni, pirulni, operálni

n r l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 9)

önuralom

ny g l m


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

nyugalom

p g r cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 9)

epegörcs

b g r cs


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

bogrács 

s l m b c


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 9)

slambuc

s n t k l


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

sántikál

r t n m n k


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

rutinmunka

s t r p b r


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

strapabíró

g v n


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

igavonó

r c t l n


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

arcátlan 

r f sz t s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

erőfeszítés

p l l n g k s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

pillangókés

n m r l g


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

numerológia 

m t r l g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 9)

meteorológia

t m r d k


----------



## laara (2017 Február 9)

temérdek

n m f l m


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 9)

némafilm

b r k s t l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 10)

borkóstoló

d l s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 10)

dőlés, üdülés, daliás, délies, adóleső, 

d g l n s


----------



## HeinzHarald (2017 Február 10)

ideiglenes

t r t s d j


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 10)

tartásdíj

z m gy


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 10)

izomagyú, üzemügyi

m z g l m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 11)

mozgalom

p r t r c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 11)

partiarc

s r n k v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 11)

soronkívül

k r t l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 11)

akaratlan, kéretlen

t r t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 11)

töretlen

t t k r n


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 11)

titkárnő

m t k r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 11)

matekóra

b r t f l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 11)

barátfüle

b r s s r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 11)

brossúra 

k c f l m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

akciófilm

sz j h s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 12)

szájhős

h r d


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

hordó, horda, híradó

j j l l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 12)

éjjellátó

h j h gy m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 12)

hajhagyma

f ny t l v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 12)

fenyőtűlevél

sz sz k z n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 13)

szeszkazán

h z r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 13)

hazaáruló

b h z t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 13)

bohózat

p r g r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 13)

program

sz b d t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 13)

szabadtéri

b b sz n h z


----------



## laara (2017 Február 13)

bábszínház 

t v gy t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 13)

étvágytalan

b j k l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 13)

bujkál 

p r b b b


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 13)

próbababa

p r l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 14)

aprólék

j g cs p


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

jégcsap

zs p sz l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 14)

zsúpszalma

d g zs b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 14)

idegzsába

r c p t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

recept

m l sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 14)

melasz

c t r m


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 14)

citrom

c f t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 14)

cafetéria

m l l k l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 15)

melléklet, mellékelt

c n t ny r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 15)

cintányér

j g cs p


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 15)

jégcsap

cs r p l s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

csiripelés

k k l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 15)

kikiáltó

c l l v l d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 15)

céllövölde

h v j l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

hívójel

t k r d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 15)

takarodó 

t k r k p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 15)

tükörkép

r t t r c


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 16)

irattárca

j n l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 16)

ajánlat

p r p n z


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 16)

aprópénz

p r t g p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 16)

aprítógép

m n k h ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 16)

munkahely

m n t z t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 16)

mintázat

g sz t ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 16)

gesztenye

r sz t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 16)

rusztikus

sz t l t r t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 16)

asztalterítő 

p n z n m


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 16)

pénznem

p n zs


----------



## laara (2017 Február 16)

apanázs 

v r t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 16)

váratlan, ivartalan, vértelen

s m r t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 16)

ismertető

s j t s g s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 16)

sajátságos

l l l j


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 16)

illóolaj

b r d r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 16)

bordűr 

p p r k sz n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 17)

paprikaszínű 

m k r n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 17)

mikron, makaron, makaróni

m s m d v


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 17)

mosómedve

p r t n r


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 17)

partner

p r t n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 17)

proton

g ly s t l l


----------



## laara (2017 Február 17)

golyóstoll 

p v sz m


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 17)

pávaszem

p v l n


----------



## laara (2017 Február 17)

pavilon 

k t g r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 17)

kategória

n p r f r g


----------



## laara (2017 Február 17)

napraforgó 

h v r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 17)

hóvirág

ny g l m


----------



## laara (2017 Február 17)

nyugalom 

gy n h j sz l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 17)

agyonhajszol

m r c p n


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 18)

marcipán

cs n t z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 18)

csontozat

v c k l


----------



## laara (2017 Február 18)

vacakol 

v t z k d k


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 18)

vacakol

vitézkedik

v z b c k l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

vízibicikli 

l n g j t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 18)

lengőajtó

v l l f


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

vállfa

l p cs f k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 18)

lépcsőfok

l p t p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 18)

laptop

h g d k sz t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

hegedűkészítő

k l m f s t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

kelmefestő

k l n f l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 19)

különféle

k c m z


----------



## laara (2017 Február 19)

akácméz 

r k n sz n v


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

rokonszenv

b s j r s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

busójárás 

k r k k t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 19)

kerékkötő 

l d z k


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

éledezik, elidőzik, áldozik, áldozók

n p n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 19)

naponta

v r t r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

váróterem

m n t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

menetirány

r t r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

őrtorony

d g h z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

dugóhúzó

d g l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

adagoló, idegölő, édeleg

cs l m d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 19)

csalamádé

h l sz l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 19)

halászlé

m g f l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 19)

megfelel(ő)

s g t s g


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

segítség

s r r g


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 19)

sárrög, surrog, sírüreg

c l r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 19)

acélrugó

n r n cs


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

narancs

b r n cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 19)

abroncs

p s t l d


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 19)

postaláda

p t sz t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 20)

építészet 

p t m l z l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 21)

optimalizál

b z ny t v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

bizonyítvány

r r h n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 21)

orrhang

g m cs z m


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 21)

gumicsizma

t r n cs


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 21)

Tárnics

k n z r v l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 21)

konzervál(ó)

p d n g p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 21)

pudingpor

t j b g r z


----------



## laara (2017 Február 21)

tejbegríz 

b r n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 21)

berendezés

c k r n d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 22)

cukornád

c k r ny s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 22)

cikornyás

k r k p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 22)

kerékpár

g m b l s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 22)

gombolás/gombolós 

p r h b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 23)

púrhab

t z f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 23)

tűzifa

c n t ny r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

cintányér

g r p d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 23)

egérpad

h ny c k k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

hiánycikk

s g r t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 23)

sugárút

t t m sz l p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

totemoszlop

p zs m sz t s


----------



## laara (2017 Február 23)

pizsamaosztás 

v gy l m


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 23)

vágyálom

f gy l m


----------



## laara (2017 Február 23)

figyelem, fegyelem

z l t l n c


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 23)

üzletlánc

p l t l n


----------



## laara (2017 Február 23)

ápolatlan

zs r k m t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 23)

uzsorakamat

r k m p


----------



## laara (2017 Február 23)

űrkomp

r sz t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 23)

íróasztal

l t l t s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 23)

eltiltás, letiltás

p r d k c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 24)

produkció

f r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

fér, afro, fura, fúria, fáraó, fúró, főre, eufória...

m z d l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 24)

mozdulat

h v r g


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

hóvirág

n p f ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 24)

napfény

c m m g


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 24)

cammog

r p c m g


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

repcemag

n v ny l j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 24)

növényolaj

sz d r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 24)

szeder

sz b n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

észbontó

t t t p p


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 24)

totótipp

b l k k l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 24)

blokkolás

k l cs n z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

kölcsönző 

p r k l h z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 25)

parkolóház

h t s k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 25)

hatáskör

l l t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 25)

illetékes

sz l n c k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 25)

szaloncukor

k l l k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 25)

kellék, küllők

f l l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 25)

félálom, félelem, felélem

b n k t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 25)

bankett

k r cs ly p ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 26)

korcsolyapálya

sz g t l s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

szigetelés

g z t sz t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 26)

gőztisztító

v z k v s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 26)

vízköves

sz k k t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 26)

szökőkút

p n c l


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 26)

páncél

p n c l j r


----------



## laara (2017 Február 26)

pincelejáró

m n t r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 27)

monetáris (mentőőrs)

n t r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 27)

notórius, nótárius

k s f l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 27)

kisfilm, okos film
sz m p l l


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 27)

szempilla

d v r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 27)

dióverés

d v t t


----------



## laara (2017 Február 27)

diavetítő 

cs l sz v


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 27)

cselszövő

sz k m n d


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 27)

szókimondó

sz k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Február 28)

szöktetés, szoktatás

sz r m z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 28)

származás

p k h l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

pókháló

v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 28)

vitorla

f r s n g


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 28)

farsang

b k t r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 28)

bokatörés, béketűrés

zs r k r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 28)

zsírkréta

zs k t c


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Február 28)

zsákutca

m s sz p p n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Február 28)

mosószappan

d k l t zs


----------



## oolong (2017 Február 28)

dekoltázs

d k k z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Február 28)

dukkózás

k r m z s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

krémezés, krómozás

d k d r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 1)

dekóder

r ny d t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 1)

ernyedt

gy r ty l n g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 1)

gyertyaláng

h r n g sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 1)

harangszó

h r d sz n k


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

hordószónok

h r d


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

híradó, horda, hordó

p s p k l l


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

püspöklila

cs p k l d


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

csipkelődő 

p n ty l


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

pontylé

p n k l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 2)

pánikol

r t r m t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

rátermett

f z t k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

főzőtök, füzetek, fizetek 

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

nyakkendő

t c j t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

utcaajtó

b l k r cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

ablakrács

b l k z s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 2)

balkezes

t l j t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 2)

tolóajtó, átlejt, túljut

b l j


----------



## laara (2017 Március 2)

báléj 

p s t f k


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 2)

+ bioolaj

postafiók

sz sz h n g


----------



## laara (2017 Március 2)

összhang 

sz sz r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 2)

összeírás

f n k d k


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

fenekedik

f n d k


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 3)

fonódik

n d k l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

indokolt (indikált, indukált/a)

d k l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 3)

ódaköltő, diáklét

d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 3)

adakozás

v r r g p


----------



## laara (2017 Március 3)

varrógép 

k m p n l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 3)

komponál

d t ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 3)

datolya

b v ly b r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

bivalybőr

sz l sz m


----------



## laara (2017 Március 3)

szőlőszem, aszalom

k v h z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 3)

kávéház
t b r t z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

tábortűz

p r f sz sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 3)

professzor

h t m g n s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 3)

hűtőmágnes

sz l v l


----------



## laara (2017 Március 3)

szilvalé 

cs r g s p k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 3)

csörgősipka 

f k ty


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 4)

fakutya

c r k sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 4)

cirkusz

s t r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 4)

ostornyél

p r s ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 4)

persely

p r d l


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 4)

perdül

j t t s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 4)

juttatás

g m b f c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 5)

gombfoci

g r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 5)

gereblye

k d ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

akadály, kedély, Kodály

k z gy l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 5)

Kuriga írta:


> juttatás
> 
> g m b f c


csak 2 db t van ott, így nem stimmel a juttatás, nem baj feladom mégegyszer

akadály

közgyűlés

j t t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

ájtatos

t t t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 5)

tettes

t t r s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

áttérés, áttörés

p r b d


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 5)

próbaidő

p b r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 5)

pubertás

b r s ty n


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

borostyán

b r c k f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 5)

barackfa

n p f ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 5)

napfény

n k ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 5)

önkény

s p r ny l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 5)

seprűnyél

t r t l m s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

tartalmas

t r k l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 6)

turkál(ó)

gy m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

gyömbér

l k b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

lakbér

l k k cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 6)

lakókocsi

cs r sz ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

cseresznye

cs r sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 6)

csoroszlya

k l k p sz t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

kelkáposzta

f s r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 6)

fasírt

f h j


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 6)

fahéj

s h j


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 6)

sóhaj

b r l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 6)

éberlét, borult, bírált, bírálat

h n v gy


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 6)

honvágy

d k n s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

diakónus

gy n l s g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

egyenlőség 

v sz b b


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

viaszbaba, viaszbábu

v sz sz p r p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

vesszőparipa

h n g f l


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 6)

hangfal

sz p r b j


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 6)

szópárbaj

k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

kerékpár 

m r t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 7)

mérőtorony

m g r n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

migrén

m l l k l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 7)

melléklet, mellékelt

f l c m p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

fülcimpa

p d l cs sz l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

padlócsiszoló

k f k t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 7)

kefekötő

k s p r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 7)

kisiparos, kisöprés

h j t r t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 7)

hajótörött

k n n b l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 7)

kannibál

l m k p


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 7)

álomkép

l t t t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 8)

láttatás, letetetés

t t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 8)

/+ lottóötös

tett, tutti, átitat

sz sz c c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 8)

asszociáció

c t r


----------



## Viktor1981 (2017 Március 8)

ecetera vagy citera

k r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 8)

karakter, karikatúra, keréktörő

d l f n


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 8)

delfin

r h j s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 8)

röhejes

g m k sz ty


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 8)

gumikesztyű

r r cs p p


----------



## balatonné (2017 Március 8)

orrcsepp

v z n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 8)

vízöntő

t l h l d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 8)

telihold

r ny l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 8)

aranyalma

t l p n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 8)

tulipán

v z h j t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 8)

vízhajtó

g z h t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 8)

igazhitű

b sz t r k t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 9)

absztrakt 

l k t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 9)

lekötés, elkötés, alkotás, lakatos

m s m d v


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

mosómedve 

p r t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

piruett, operett, pártütő

t r t


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

tört, torta

h t t l n l


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

óhatatlanul, hitetlenül // +utóirat

d t t l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

adótétel 

v z f g g ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

vízfüggöny

v z k l s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

vezekelés

t sz t j t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 9)

tisztújítás

t r f k l s


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

trafikolás 

s t t g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

suttog

v s l d sz k


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

vasalódeszka 

v g d r b


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

végdarab 

d r t k f


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

drótkefe /+üvegdarab 

k r t m z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

kertmozi

p r k l r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 9)

parkolóóra 

k c n t s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 9)

akcentus

d z t r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 9)

edzőterem

k p l l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 10)

koplal, koplaló

l t c l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 10)

életcél

h n g l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 10)

hangulat

l v l r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 10)

levélírás

p l p


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

polip, pulpa

k t t g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

kattog

m m l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 10)

imamalom

n v n p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

névnap

s b b n z n


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

sebbenzin

k b b l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 10)

kabbala

s n d l n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 10)

snidling

m z g l p cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

mozgólépcső

m z s r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 10)

mézsör, mozisor, mezősár

m zs m ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 10)

imazsámoly

m sz t j


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 10)

mésztej

m sz t k m


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 11)

misztikum

m t t j j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 11)

mutatóujj

p l ty k


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 11)

pletyka, plutyka/pulutyka

s j t f t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

sajtófotó

h j t f


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

hajítófa

h j s t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

hajsütő

h j sz l r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 12)

hajszálér 

sz t l t n sz


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

asztalitenisz

b t l


----------



## laara (2017 Március 12)

botló butuló butélia

p r j f l k


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

perjefélék

h j f l k


----------



## laara (2017 Március 12)

hajófülke 

r p sz d


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

rapszódia

r p sz t


----------



## laara (2017 Március 12)

repeszt, riposzt 

m d d h ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

meddőhányó

k z p l


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 12)

kézápoló

v z p l


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 12)

vízipóló

v l g j r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 12)

világjáró

t z t s k


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

utazótáska

t r t l k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 13)

tartalék

t n sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

teniszütő

sz n h z


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

színház

j gy sz d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

jegyszedő

k z p k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

középkor

k z d k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

kezdőkör

cs l d t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 13)

családtag

cs_d_v_r_s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

cs d v r s --> csodavárás

t h t s g s


----------



## laara (2017 Március 13)

tehetséges 

t r p l l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

törpeállam

m g z t v z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 13)

magzatvíz

p r p l l r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 13)

propeller

sz k l k r t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 13)

sziklakert

sz m h b r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 13)

számháború

r sz t k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 13)

arisztokrata 

r t t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 14)

irattár

t r f g t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 14)

térfogat

k t c b g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

katicabogár

p r v d l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 14)

párviadal

j t k sz b ly


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

játékszabály

n n p n p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 14)

ünnepnap

n p f ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

napfény

cs p v z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 14)

csapvíz

v g g ly


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 14)

üveggolyó

t r m s k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 15)

terméskő

r zs l g s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 15)

rózsalugas

r zs r k s


----------



## laara (2017 Március 15)

rőzserakás 

g b n s l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 15)

gabonasiló

g r n c v l


----------



## laara (2017 Március 15)

garanciával 

l b sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 15)

+gerincvelő

elbeszélés, lebeszélés

f l c m p


----------



## laara (2017 Március 15)

fülcimpa 

p sz t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 15)

pusztít/ó

p sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 15)

puszi pösze épeszű

k r m v r g


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 15)

körömvirág

k r z t


----------



## laara (2017 Március 15)

karzat

k r z m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 15)

karizma

k r m l t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 15)

karmelita, körmölt 

t t g s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 15)

tótágas

t t t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 16)

tetetés, átitatás, tettes, áttétes

t t t l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 16)

áttétel

h t l n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 17)

hűtlen

t ny r


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 17)

tányér tenyér

t n r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 17)

tanár tenor

b b p s k t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 17)

babapiskóta

k k r d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 18)

kokárda

t r k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 18)

térkép 

k v r m


----------



## laara (2017 Március 18)

akvárium, kivárom, keverem, kőváram, (ikúverem : ) ükvérem)

l n d t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 18)

elindít

p l ty k


----------



## laara (2017 Március 19)

pletyka 

n f n t l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 19)

infantilis

h l p t


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 19)

hólapát

sz r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 20)

szerszám

ny g l m


----------



## laara (2017 Március 20)

nyugalom 

k s r t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 20)

kísértet

z l l r


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 20)

b l l r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 20)

böllér 

b r m n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 20)

bérmunka
z l l r //mégegyszer..


----------



## laara (2017 Március 20)

zeller 

l m k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 21)

álomkép

d l ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 21)

adóalany, időelőny

m z g l p cs


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 21)

mozgólépcső

b k m b r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 22)

békaember

k r h ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 22)

korhely

f r d sz b


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 22)

fürdőszoba

k d ly s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 22)

kedélyes akadályos

h v r g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 22)

hóvirág

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 22)

kikelet kikelt kikölt kikiált

b h c


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 22)

bohóc / 4-5-6 mássalhangzós... 

f g ly sz n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 22)

fogolyszínű

p s t l d


----------



## laara (2017 Március 22)

postaláda 

s m r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 22)

ismerős

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 23)

honvágy

g m b ly g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 23)

gombolyag

l l t k r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 23)

állatkert

m l t k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 23)

múltkor/i

d v j k d s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 23)

dévajkodás

p r k d s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 23)

iparkodás

p l l s j g


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 23)

pallosjog

p l sz t k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 23)

plasztikus

r z k r c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 24)

rézkarc

k r t t v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 24)

karitatív

j sz l t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 24)

újszülött

j l sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 24)

jelszó

p d n g p r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

pudingpor

t l l b b t


----------



## laara (2017 Március 24)

tollbóbita 

k z m b s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 24)

közömbös

n p t r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 24)

naptár 

l s h n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

elsuhan

h r m t


----------



## laara (2017 Március 24)

harmat 

b k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

bokréta

c p k r m


----------



## laara (2017 Március 24)

cipőkrém 

k l d s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 24)

küldés

b g r f


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 24)

biográfia

b g r f l


----------



## laara (2017 Március 24)

bogárféle 

h r m n d


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 24)

és bögrefül

hírmondó

h r s l v l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 25)

hárslevél, hárslevelű

c k r k v


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

cikóriakávé, cukor-kávé-tea-rum-bumm

c k k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

cikkíró cekker cukker

f g s k r k


----------



## laara (2017 Március 25)

fogaskerék

b b z ny t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

bebizonyít

f h r n m


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

fehérnemű

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

kikelet kikelt kikölt kikiált

b r t v h b


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

borotvahab

k b l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

kobalt kábult kábulat kiabált

t l p n


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

tulipán // hát a _kőbalta_? 

t l p n l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

ajjajjj... 
talponálló

k p l ty


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

kopoltyú

k l p n ty


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

kulipintyó

h r cs b j sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

harcsabajusz

b n n h j


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

banánhéj

b n b n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 25)

bűnbánat

b r ny f l h


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 25)

bárányfelhő

z c m b


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 25)

őzcomb

r v v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 26)

orvvadász

p r k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 26)

paróka, parókia, apróka, park, porok, perek, Eperke

n r c sz


----------



## laara (2017 Március 26)

nárcisz 

r g n b k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 26)

orgonabokor

ny k l n c


----------



## laara (2017 Március 26)

nyaklánc 

p ty p n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 26)

pitypang

m d r n


----------



## laara (2017 Március 26)

modern 

n d sz k r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 26)

indiszkrét

p r h gy m


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 26)

póréhagyma

f sz t v s


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 26)

feszítővas

f l t v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 26)

feltevés

k k t sz


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 27)

kaktusz

k t sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

kitesz, két szó, okítasz

k l t sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 27)

kultusz

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

szakácskönyv

l j p r t r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 27)

olajportré 

t r n sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 27)

tornaszer

k l cs ly k


----------



## laara (2017 Március 27)

kulcslyuk 

z v t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 27)

zivatar

zs n g l r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 27)

zsonglőr 

l gy t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

légyott

l t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 27)

alatt, előtt, lett, éltet, éltető, altató, áltat, ültet, letét, lottó

k s r s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 27)

keserűség, kóserség

k k s r z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 28)

kikosaraz

m z s k l cs


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 28)

mézeskalács

j gy k n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 28)

jegykendő

k r k p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 28)

kerékpár

s t t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 29)

sétatér, sütőtér

g t t r


----------



## laara (2017 Március 29)

gáttörő

h j l n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 29)

hajlandó

s k k t b l


----------



## laara (2017 Március 29)

sakktábla 

n p f ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 29)

napfény

v g g ly


----------



## laara (2017 Március 29)

üveggolyó 

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 29)

tűzoltó

p ly d v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Március 29)

pályaudvar

p d r p m cs


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 30)

púderpamacs

l g v n l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 30)

légvonal

m x m m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Március 30)

maximum

m k k c k r


----------



## sancza (2017 Március 30)

mokkacukor

v n t f t t y


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 31)

vonatfütty

d c m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Március 31)

december

cs n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Március 31)

csendélet

r b r b r


----------



## oolong (2017 Március 31)

rebarbara

l p r b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 1)

alapórabér

n t r v ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 2)

öntörvényű

l t r v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 2)

életrevaló

r s k d z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 2)

roskadozó

b r t s g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 2)

barátság

b t n k v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

betonkeverő

m r g r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 3)

margaréta

v n l z


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 3)

vonalzó

d r k sz g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 3)

derékszög

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

cipőfűző

l m n m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 3)

alumínium

m s k t l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 3)

muskátli

k l d sz k p


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 3)

kaleidoszkóp

v g cs r p k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 3)

üvegcserepek

l x s c k k


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 3)

luxuscikk

l z d s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 3)

lázadás

k p t l f n


----------



## laara (2017 Április 3)

kaputelefon 

r t t l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 3)

ártatlan, értetlen, ürítetlen, aratatlan

d t t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 4)

adótétel

r m p r


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 4)

örömpír, rímpár // +üdítőital

r m p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 4)

rámpa, örömapa // 4, 5, 6 mássalhangzós játék

k r m r sz l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 5)

körömreszelő

l t v ny s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 5)

látványos 

r m t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 5)

áramütés

p k n s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 5)

pikáns

p t k r k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 5)

pótkerék

g m cs r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 6)

gumicsere

k r m l k k


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 6)

körömlakk

k v z c c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 6)

kávézacc

v r s ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 6)

verseny

v r sz m j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 6)

vérszomj

g ly f sz k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 6)

gólyafészek

sz k r ny s r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 6)

szekrénysor

n g r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

ingerel

h z sz m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 7)

házszám

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

parfüm

k r g s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 7)

kérges, kirágás, kirúgás, károgás

p l l n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 7)

pillangó

p r t k


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 7)

apríték, portéka

h r t k


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 8)

hőérték, hárítók, híretek

f cs r l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 8)

fecsérel

v z l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 8)

vízálló

v z t l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 9)

vezetőülés

l m zs n


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 9)

alamizsna

b r k g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 9)

brekeg

gy m l cs s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 10)

gyümölcsös

sz m l cs


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 10)

szemölcs

ny r k cs m


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 10)

nyirokcsomó

ny l v n v l


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 10)

nyilvánvaló

h l v n


----------



## laara (2017 Április 10)

hőelvonó

f n m k d


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 10)

finomkodó

p n z s zs k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 11)

pénzeszsák

d m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

domború

k z d p n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

kezdőpont

s p j l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

sípjel

p k r c


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

pokróc

p k r r c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 11)

pókerarc

k l l g m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 11)

kollégium kollégám

s l g r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 11)

sláger 

sz l h m s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

szélhámos

f l gy l


----------



## laara (2017 Április 11)

felügyel(ő)

d k v t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

adekvát

v g sz g


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

vigaszág

v g v g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

üvegvágó 

ny l v sz sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 11)

nyílvessző

v s k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 11)

vaskeret

b k c m b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 12)

békacomb

h r s n


----------



## laara (2017 Április 12)

harsona 

k n k r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 12)

konkrét

k n t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 12)

kantáta 

cs k b r n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 12)

csokibarna

cs k l cs


----------



## laara (2017 Április 12)

csőkulcs 

t r v l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 14)

triviális

r v l s


----------



## laara (2017 Április 14)

rivális érvelés

n d sz p n l t //bocs +1


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 14)

indiszponált

sz p r n


----------



## laara (2017 Április 14)

szoprán

k l v l l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 14)

kilövellés, kilövőállás // + aszpirin

f l v l


----------



## laara (2017 Április 14)

falevél 

t n d n c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 14)

tendencia

k r n t n


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 14)

karantén

d g b j s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 15)

idegbajos

n s t ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 15)

nőstény

d b t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 15)

diabetikus
f gy l m s


----------



## laara (2017 Április 15)

figyelmes 

l l g l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 15)

illegális
zs b t l v j


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 15)

zsebtolvaj

sz v r b l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 16)

szivarbél 

sz v h h t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 16)

+ szívrabló

szavahihető

ny sz f l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 16)

nyuszifül

t j s f s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 16)

tojásfestő

h l v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 16)

halvány, halovány

v d m cs k


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 16)

vadmacska

f r j t j s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 16)

fürjtojás

m d r t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 16)

madáretető, madáritató

l d s t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

lédúsító 

l k t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

alkati, lókötő, alkatú, alkot, elköt

l k t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

laktat, laktató

cs l l g


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

csillag, csillog

sz m p n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 17)

szempont

t l cs r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 17)

tölcsér

r z r v t m


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 17)

rezervátum

r zs t l p


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

rizstelep, rézsütalp

r ny l t


----------



## laara (2017 Április 17)

árnyalat

m p n l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 17)

ámpolna 

k k t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 17)

+imponál

koktél

v sz sz h z d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 18)

visszahúzódó

h t k ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

hatékony

p d l zs n


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 18)

padlizsán

p r m n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

promenád

m t sz l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 18)

metszőolló

l h l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

elhalás, loholás, lehelés, lehűlés

l j h r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

lajhár 

m m n s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 18)

immunis 

p r b d


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

próbaidő

p r n k n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

apránként

h m k v r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

homokvár 

r gy n s ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

erőegyensúly

z l l r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

zeller 

t r t k s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

tortakés, teoretikus

t m t k s


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

tematikus

sz d t v t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

szedtevette

sz d t n m t


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

szudétanémet 

cs r m v z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

csuromvizes

cs v r k l cs


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

csavarkulcs 

h t l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

hitélet hátulütői

l t l t


----------



## laara (2017 Április 18)

eltelít 

sz v t p r


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

szívtipró //+ előítélet

d g t p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 18)

idegtépő

t r m sz t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 18)

természetes, termesztés

gy n s ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 18)

egyensúly

gy n s z


----------



## laara (2017 Április 19)

agyonsóz 

j d t s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 19)

ijedtség

v r r g p


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 19)

varrógép

v sz s r g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 19)

viaszsárga

h j r j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 20)

hajóraj

d sz sz r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 20)

desszert

c t h l sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 20)

cethalász

s p g t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 20)

spagetti

v l l p n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 20)

vállpánt

p r p n z


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 20)

aprópénz

p p r p n g


----------



## laara (2017 Április 20)

papírpengő

l sz l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 21)

eloszlás, elszólás

l l l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 21)

elállás, leállás, előállás, lilulás

b n n h j


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 21)

banánhéj //+ elalélás

t t t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 21)

áttétes, tettes

p l p t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 22)

pulpitus

p r k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 22)

praktikus

f ny k p


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 22)

fénykép

f r k k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 22)

frakk, firkák

k n c r t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Április 22)

koncert

k r s sz k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 23)

karosszék

m t r t r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 23)

motortúra 

k v t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 23)

kivetítő 

k z v t t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 23)

közvetítés

b n s m d


----------



## laara (2017 Április 23)

bánásmód 

k ly k k ty


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 23)

kölyökkutya

s p n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 23)

spenót

p r f z m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 23)

profizmus

n r c sz


----------



## laara (2017 Április 23)

nárcisz 

l r z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 23)

előérzet 

g m t r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 23)

geométer 

n r l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 23)

+ geometria

nőuralom

f r g cs l


----------



## laara (2017 Április 24)

farigcsál 

c f l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 24)

cáfolat

cs p n v l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 24)

csapnivaló

h j f s t k


----------



## Libusch (2017 Április 24)

hajfesték 

l b ny m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 24)

lábnyom

h r sz k p


----------



## Libusch (2017 Április 24)

horoszkóp

t_k_r_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 24)

takarékos ( t k r k s )

h r g sz b t


----------



## laara (2017 Április 24)

horgászbot 

l b d b g s


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 24)

lábdobogás

r b d b s


----------



## laara (2017 Április 24)

erőbedobás 

c n k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 24)

cinkos, cinikus

m g n gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 25)

magánügy

t l l k z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 25)

találkozás

l l l j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 25)

illóolaj

c l n d r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 25)

cilinder 

r d s l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 25)

ráadásul

s t p l c


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 26)

sétapálca

s t p l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 26)

istápolás

k r sz k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 26)

korszak

s k r p


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 26)

skorpió

s f l v n


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 26)

sífelvonó

s t l g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

esetleges

r n t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 27)

érintés

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 27)

vádalku, vedlik, vádlók

p ly d v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

pályaudvar

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 27)

álomkép

d c m b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 27)

december

h r m n c gy


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

harmincegy 

p r p l l r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 27)

propeller

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

százszorszép

sz n z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 27)

színezés

sz sz n c


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

esszencia 

sz n t n c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 27)

szentencia 

h l l j


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

hullajó /?

v l l n gy d


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

halolaj
villanegyed

h l l l j


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

halleluja 

v k f l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

vakfolt 

v z s g r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

vízsugár 

f l p r g


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

felpörög

c l p n g


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

acélpenge 

p d l zs n


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

padlizsán

p z t r


----------



## laara (2017 Április 27)

pozitúra 

g g l m r c


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 27)

agglomeráció

g l m b c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 28)

galambica (mint gombafajta?)

v sz b b


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 28)

viaszbáb

sz k j t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 28)

szakajtó

ny k k n d


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 28)

nyakkendő

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 28)

rágógumi

j g k c k


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 28)

jégkocka

sz v sz l


----------



## laara (2017 Április 28)

szívószál, szövőszál 

s r k n ty


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 28)

sarkantyú

sz n p m p s


----------



## laara (2017 Április 29)

színpompás 

l t r f k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 29)

létrafok

b b g ly s


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 29)

babgulyás

b b sz s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 29)

babaúszás

p r d cs m


----------



## laara (2017 Április 29)

paradicsom 

ny l s z r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 29)

nyílászáró

f l m n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 29)

flamingó

t t k l


----------



## oolong (2017 Április 29)

titkol

t t l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Április 30)

titulus, totális, tételes

f t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 30)

fiatal, főétel, fatál, fától

f t l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Április 30)

fiatalos, fatális, fatálas

v r g cs k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Április 30)

virágcsokor

gy n gy v r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 1)

gyöngyvirág

v t t c k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 1)

vattacukor

v b r t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 1)

VB-retúr

k t z k d


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 1)

kötözködő

k c k k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 1)

kockakő

gy z l m


----------



## laara (2017 Május 1)

győzelem 

gy k k t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 1)

ágyékkötő

f cs k f sz k


----------



## laara (2017 Május 1)

fecskefészek 

r r ny r g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 1)

orrnyereg

l l l m p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 2)

állólámpa

l l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 2)

élelem illem állam

p r b f l k


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 2)

próbafülke

j t l k


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 2)

jutalék

j v t z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 3)

javítózás, újév-utazás

k t n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 3)

+jövőutazás
oktondi

t r sz ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 3)

igazad lehet

tarisznya

b l cs d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 3)

bölcsőde
m n d r n


----------



## laara (2017 Május 3)

mandarin 

l l k ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 3)

illékony

n s l g ny


----------



## laara (2017 Május 3)

inaslegény 

c h l v l


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 3)

céhlevél

b l v l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 4)

belevaló

v l p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 4)

válóper

t v k ny s g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

tevékenység

k t v s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 4)

aktivista

b z t n s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 4)

biztonság

b k l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

bakelit

b r k g


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 4)

barkaág, borókaág, brekeg

k r k g s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 4)

krákogás

k l p c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 5)

kelepce

r p c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 5)

repce

b r ny h m l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 5)

bárányhimlő

sz v d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 5)

szövődmény

j s g p p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 5)

újságpapír

r m v sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 5)

erőművész

p z t v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 6)

pozitív

p t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 6)

építőanyag

r zs sz n


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 6)

r sz k t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 6)

lemaradt a megfejtés: rózsaszín

reszketeg

r z k r c


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 6)

rézkarc

r m n c


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 6)

románc

r m r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 6)

rumaroma

r m m m r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 7)

örömmámor

m r t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 7)

mártás, merítés, műértés, emeritus, emirátus, (Mauritius)

v r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 7)

veretés, váratás, virtus

l b ny m


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 7)

lábnyom

p d l z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 7)

pedálozás

j d l z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 8)

jódlizás

j r v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

jóravaló

v l l s s


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 8)

vallásos

sz m v g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 8)

szemüveg

ny k l n c


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 8)

nyaklánc

t n k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 8)

tankönyv

n d r g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

nadrág

v b j t t


----------



## laara (2017 Május 8)

övbújtató 

l h ny g l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

elhanyagol

d z v r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 8)

időzavar

r z v r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 8)

rézvörös

n p t l n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 9)

néptelen

n h z s g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 9)

nehézség

d m n z l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 10)

démonizál

k r s t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 10)

kórustag

m n d k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 10)

menedék

t l p n


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 10)

tulipán

t r s t h z


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 10)

turistaház
r zs f z r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 10)

rózsafüzér

d k r c


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 10)

dekoráció

m s b r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 10)

misebor

sz k l k r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 10)

sziklakert

g l m b


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 10)

galamb

p r c k r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 11)

porcukor

p ly d v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

pályaudvar

sz m l l n z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 11)

szemellenző

g l g ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

galagonya

m g k k l


----------



## cyrca (2017 Május 11)

megkukul 

m g k l l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 11)

magakellető

m sz r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 11)

műszerészek 

m d r d l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

/mészárszék

madárdal

m d r g l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 12)

madrigál

r g ny r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

regényíró

sz v t p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 12)

szívtipró

t r l m s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 12)

türelmes

p r t r l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 12)

portörlés

g m cs z m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 12)

gumicsizma

p t k sz g


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 13)

patkószög

p sz p n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 13)

puszpáng

p sz p p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 13)

pauszpapír

p r v k t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 13)

provokátor

sz k r v s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 14)

szakorvos

sz r k z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 14)

szórakozás

sz n d k s


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 14)

szándékos
v l s g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 14)

valóságos

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 15)

körmenet, kármentő

k r t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 15)

kráter

t s t v r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 15)

testvér

t r g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 15)

tróger

b ty r b t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 15)

betyárbútor

h r c g n


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 15)

hercegnő

d m p r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 15)

dömper

d m p r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 15)

dumaparti

k v z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

kávézás, kövezés

g r d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 16)

gördeszka

cs g h z


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 16)

csigaház

h z t r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 16)

hazatérés

cs n t v z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

csontváz

cs sz r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 16)

csőszerelő

cs sz l v sz n


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 16)

csiszolóvászon
l d b g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 16)

lódobogás

l d b r z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 16)

lúdbőrözés, v. lúdbőrzés

h d b r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 17)

hadbíró

d t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 17)

diótörő

t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 17)

étrend, trend, tornádó

l l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 17)

élelem

m g sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 17)

megszámol

sz l t s n p


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 17)

születésnap

k sz n t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 17)

köszöntés

b t n k v r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 17)

betonkeverő

b b c p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 18)

babacipő

r g l v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 18)

raguleves

m r l g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 18)

mérleg

f gy l l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 18)

fagylalt

g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 18)

golyóstoll

f l m l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 18)

félemelet, felemelt

l m n d


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 18)

limonádé
. tcs k l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 18)

étcsokoládé

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 19)

tigris

v d r z


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 19)

vadorzó

sz m p l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 19)

szempilla

k k k k f


----------



## Danka Márta (2017 Május 19)

j t k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 19)

játék

sz l h m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 19)

szélhámos  /szeretem ezt a szót 

b k f n c


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 19)

bukfenc
k d v ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 19)

kiadvány

r d v v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 20)

rádióvevő 

r l v s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 20)

a *kakukkfű* kimaradt

ráolvas, erőleves

t v k p cs l


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 20)

távkapcsoló

t v k p z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 20)

tévképzet

t p t l j


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 21)

táptalaj

t r d f s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 21)

tőrdöfés

l j h r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 21)

lajhár

f ny k p sz


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 21)

fényképész

f j d sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 21)

fejdísz

m g l d s


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 21)

megoldás

l t r sz n t s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

Wik01 írta:


> megoldás
> 
> l t r sz n t s g


A játék nevében is benne van: 4-5, max. 6 mássalhangzó használható.


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

oltáriszentség

h gy v d k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 22)

hegyvidék

h j t r t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 22)

hajótörött

v d l


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 22)

viadal
n p j s g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 22)

népújság

s l m p s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 22)

slampos

h j f s t k


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 22)

hajfesték

h b t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 22)

hibátlan

s r m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 23)

sármos

k s k ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 23)

keskeny

k s p n g


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 23)

késpenge

v s p n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 23)

vaspánt

t r v z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 24)

tervezet

v h ly


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 24)

/+túravezető

óvóhely

l v l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 24)

elavult elévült elvált levált

l p k h l


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 24)

lepkeháló
.gy t r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 24)

ágyterítő, egyetértő

p t r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 24)

patrióta

p ty p n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 24)

pitypang 

p r ty ty


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Május 24)

parittya 

p r n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 24)

porond

sz k m b r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 24)

szakember

v h r k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 25)

viharkár

z r z v r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 25)

zűrzavar

t l t l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 25)

töltelék

t r p z


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 25)

trapéz

p r m n


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 26)

pirománia

z r k d s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 26)

üzérkedés

v s k d k


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

viaskodik

l s k d s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

élősködés

l m p n


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

lapion, lumpen

l m l m p


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

elemlámpa

l m p p r k


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

almapaprika

p m p p


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

ópiumpipa

p r k k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 27)

prakker

p r p r l


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 27)

purparlé

p r l g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 28)

párolgás

t v r zs


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 28)

tavirózsa

t l b l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 29)

italbolt

v t t c k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 29)

vattacukor

v d sz l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 29)

vadászles

n cs l k d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 29)

incselkedő

s n d sz n


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 29)

sündisznó

v r j h j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 29)

varjúháj

g l g ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 29)

galagonya

g z l n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 30)

gázláng

t g n p


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 30)

tegnap
k r m v g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 30)

körömvágó

b t r ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 30)

botrány

b r s ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 30)

bársony

m l k z t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 30)

emlékezet

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 30)

sebtapasz

n d l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Május 31)

andalító indulat

h d l t


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Május 31)

hódolat
t s b g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 31)

teásbögre

k ny ny r d t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Május 31)

könnyáradat

b r t v h b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Május 31)

borotvahab

l t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Május 31)

borotvahab

liter, eltérő, letérő

p m z l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 1)

pemzli

p m d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 1)

pomádé

n sz t l g


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 1)

nosztalgia

m l k k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 1)

emlékkönyv

sz k sz v


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 2)

szűkszavú

p t k v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 2)

pótkávé

t h r v n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 2)

tehervonat

sz p r m ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 2)

szépreményű 

sz p r l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 3)

szeparál 

v l sz t k s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 3)

választékos

v cs r z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 3)

szeparált, szaporulat

vacsorázás

f r r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 3)

fúróorsó, forrás

v r r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 3)

véráram

k c h s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 3)

akcióhős

b r s l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 4)

birsalma

k r m v r g


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 4)

körömvirág

t r m sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 4)

termesztés, természetes

r d t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 4)

radiátor

r d t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 4)

erődítés

r d k r l


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 5)

erdőkerülő

r d t r cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 5)

radiátorcső

s r k n ty


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 5)

sarkantyú

d d s t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 6)

dadaista 

d k s z l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

diákszálló

b l l n ty


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 6)

billentyű

c t r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

citrom

z v t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 6)

zivatar

z r z v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 6)

zűrzavar

z z sz t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 6)

izzasztó

k p j f


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 6)

kopjafa

k z sz f r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 7)

közszféra

l p k r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 7)

lópokróc, lepkearc 

t r k t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 7)

traktor

m r k l g p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 8)

markológép 

b r k s t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 8)

borkostoló

b r t n d r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 8)

bártender

h r m sz g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 8)

Jó a bártender, de szerintem bártündér

háromszög

t m p l ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

tempóelőny

r t l m z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 9)

értelmezés

d s k v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 9)

édeskevés

j d n s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 9)

újdonság

j g r n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

jégering

k p r z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 9)

káprázás, kopírozás, kiporzás

t p r z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

tupírozás

t p r n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 9)

tűpárna, teperni, tiporni

m d r n


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 9)

modern

m d r t r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Június 9)

moderátor

v r n r n cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 9)

vérnarancs

v c c s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 9)

vicces

l m n t l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 10)

lamentál, előmenetel

f cs r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 11)

facsar

f n t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 11)

fintor, foniátria

f ny l g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 11)

fanyalog

p ly z t


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 11)

pályázat

p c n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 11)

páciens

p t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 12)

patkány 

k v k


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

kuvik

cs sz r m r zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 12)

kuvik, kovakő

s r g r p


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

sárgarépa

cs sz r m r zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 12)

császármorzsa (bocsánat, az előbb nem vettem észre 

g m cs z m


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 12)

gumicsizma

g ny r j z


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

gúnyrajz

g r n gy s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 12)

göröngyös

g l n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 12)

gáláns

r k l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 12)

reklám

k p c b ty r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 13)

kapcabetyár

h d h j


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 13)

hadihajó

h j l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 13)

hajlam

p r p l sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 13)

propolisz

l j b gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 13)

olajbogyó

s ly m h r ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 13)

selyemhernyó

p p f s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 13)

pipafüst

f n m s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 13)

finomság

t n m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 13)

tanmese

b r r v l


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 13)

borravaló

zs r r t g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 13)

zsírréteg

p r f m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 14)

parfüm 

h n g l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 14)

hangulat

l n g l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 14)

lángolt, langaléta

b r t s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 14)

barátság

k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 14)

akaratos, kerítés, körítés, körtés, kiirtás

t v sz m


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 14)

téveszme

b r n d k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 14)

ábrándkép

p sz t c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 15)

pisztácia

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

pókháló

m s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 15)

mosómedve

z l l b m b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

ízlelőbimbó

r n c s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 15)

ráncos

j n cs r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

janicsár

f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 15)

fülcimpa

r v k l z


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 15)

révkalauz

g z h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

gőzhenger

s k k t b l


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 15)

sakktábla

t l sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

teleszkóp

d b k c k


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 15)

dobókocka

l l g z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 15)

lélegzés

k p r g ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 15)

képregény

b l zs m c t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 16)

balzsamecet

t n t t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 16)

tüntetés

k f l l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 16)

kifullad

v r r g p


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 16)

varrógép

v s k l p


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 16)

vaskalap

h s k l p


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 21)

huncili írta:


> vaskalap
> 
> h s k l p


tornaelem


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 21)

haskelep 

h r n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 21)

harang, hering

sz m l d k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 22)

szemöldök

sz m l l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

szemlélet

sz m l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 22)

számolt szemelt eszmélet

m g t r h l


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 22)

megterhelő

m cs k j j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 22)

macskajaj

s ly s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 22)

esélyes, súlyos

s t k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 22)

üstökös

k d sz t l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 22)

ködszitálás

l l m ny s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 23)

leleményes

l l m h ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 23)

illemhely

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 23)

lábnyom

j b l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 23)

jubileum

k sz k d r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 23)

kaszkadőr

m g f n t l


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 23)

megfontol/ó

p f n t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 23)

pofonütés

k t c b g r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 23)

katicabogár

k_d_rm_st_r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 23)

kádármester (k d r m s t r ) 

p l l n g


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 23)

pillangó //igaz, csak sok a betű 

b l l g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 23)

nekem nem gond 
billeg, ballag, belelóg

p ly z t


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 23)

pályázat 

p d z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 24)

padozat

k r v


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 24)

kirívó

k r l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 24)

körülmény

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 25)

erőtlen íratlan

p sz t c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 25)

pisztácia

t k t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 25)

tiktak taktika

l j h r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 25)

lajhár

t p z r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 25)

tépőzár

z v t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 25)

zivatar

z m z v r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 25)

üzemzavar

p d n g p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 25)

pudingpor

p r t t p s


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 25)

prototípus

k n t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 25)

kantáta, aknatető

h j b k l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 25)

hajbókolás

h z sz m


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 25)

házszám, hiúzszem

p t n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 26)

patent

z l l r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 26)

zeller

z l l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 26)

izolálás, züllés

h l v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 27)

halvérű 

l t k d v


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 27)

életkedv

n p l j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 27)

napolaj

k l cs cs n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 27)

kulcscsont

m g l k v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 27)

megalkuvó

l l r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 27)

allűr (illír, állóóra)

b l l r


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 27)

böllér

v z b sz


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 28)

vízibusz 

h j l n g s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 28)

hajlongás

h n t p r


----------



## oolong (2017 Június 28)

hintőpor

b n t p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 29)

bontóper

p r k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 29)

praktikus

g r g d ny ny


----------



## Csakazértis! (2017 Június 29)

görögdinnye

p b l k m


----------



## laara (2017 Június 29)

publikum 

f l r r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 29)

félreértés

sz r l m s


----------



## huncili (2017 Június 29)

szerelmes

k d f ty l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 29)

ködfátyol

n p t j


----------



## laara (2017 Június 29)

naptej

v r s s r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Június 30)

verssor

h l zs k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Június 30)

hálózsák

cs r j t k s


----------



## laara (2017 Június 30)

cserejátékos 

sz k t k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 1)

aszketikus

l p j r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 1)

lapjárás 

j g s t v ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 1)

jogosítvány

v n t t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 1)

vontat, vontató

h r d


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 2)

hordó, horda, híradó

v r ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 3)

vérnyomás

r b v t l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 3)

árbevétel

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 4)

jégcsap

p s t t m


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 4)

pástétom

p r k t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 4)

parketta

s v t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 4)

sivatag

s v ny s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 4)

savanyúság

s j t sz g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 5)

sajtszagú

sz p t m b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 5)

szeptember

f r d n cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 5)

furdancs

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 6)

jelmez

k v t k z


----------



## laara (2017 Július 6)

következő, kivetkőző 

k v t r k z


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 6)

kvaterkázó

k v r zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

kövirózsa

b h c h l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 6)

bohóchal

b r k s t l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

borkóstoló

t j t r m k


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 6)

tejtermék

k sz t f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

akasztófa

k ny v t r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 6)

könyvtár 

l v s l m p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

olvasólámpa

k l l m s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 6)

kellemes 

k n d l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

kandalló

f ly m d r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 6)

kandalló

folyómeder

p sz k f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 6)

piszkafa

v g g ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 7)

üveggolyó

t n sz t


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 7)

utónászút

t n t sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 7)

+teniszütő
tantusz

k k s t r j


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 7)

/az se rossz

kakastaréj

k k sz t j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 7)

kókusztej

p h n s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 7)

pihenés 

m n sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 7)

amnesztia, menesztő

b z ny t k


----------



## laara (2017 Július 7)

bizonyíték 

h s n g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 7)

husáng

h m b r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 7)

hombár, hóember 

m m b r n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 7)

membrán 

t v k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 7)

tevekaraván

j s g p p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 8)

újságpapír

l v n l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 8)

élvonal, elvonul, elvénül, levonul

t v n l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 8)

átvonul útvonal

f ly k ny


----------



## laara (2017 Július 8)

folyékony 

l sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 8)

elszánt álszent

t ny l l s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 8)

tényállás 

m d r s s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 8)

modorosság

v r g cs k r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 8)

virágcsokor 

sz v r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 8)

szivárvány

sz d r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 8)

szeder

sz k n d r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 8)

szekunder, szkander

sz n s v s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 8)

szénsavas 

m p r v z l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 8)

improvizál

m p n l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 8)

imponál

f r d v z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 8)

fürdővíz

k sz r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 8)

ékszer

t v r t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 8)

távirat

m t r t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 9)

motortér

k s k ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 9)

keskeny

n p t l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 9)

néptelen

t p t l j


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 9)

táptalaj

k r s t g


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 9)

kórustag

b d p n z


----------



## laara (2017 Július 10)

ebédpénz 

v sz k z


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 10)

viszkóz, vészokozó

v sz k d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 11)

veszekedő

r sz sz k d v


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 11)

+ veszkődő

rosszkedv

gy r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 11)

+evőeszköz
egyértelmű

c r k sz


----------



## laara (2017 Július 11)

cirkusz

k sz t z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 12)

eksztázis

t sz t z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 12)

tisztázás

l p d v sz n


----------



## laara (2017 Július 12)

tisztázás, lepedővászon

b v t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 12)

bővítés

l g ny m s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 12)

légnyomás /+beavatás 

s m t l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 12)

ismétlés

s s / k n cs k
(2 szó)


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 13)

Seuso-kincsek

s s j t


----------



## laara (2017 Július 13)

őssejt 

v r k p z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 13)

vérképző

k k p cs l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 13)

kikapcsol

k l m j k


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 13)

kalamajka

l j m f f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 13)

olajmaffia

h s g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 13)

hűség, éhség, hőség

k r r r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 13)

karrier

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 14)

barlang

t r zs /a megfejtés nem törzs, vagy torzsa


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 14)

Trizs, tőrózsa, tearózsa

k l cs ly k


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 14)

kulcslyuk

t r sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 14)

tarisznya tériszony

t k m g


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 14)

tökmag

p r s ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 14)

persely

r ny h l


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 14)

aranyhal

r zs b m b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 14)

rózsabimbó

s k r l m ny


----------



## laara (2017 Július 14)

sikerélmény 

m m n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 14)

immunis

h r sz k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 15)

horoszkóp

k l m t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 15)

kilométer

f l c t l l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 15)

filctoll

f l n l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

flanel 

v r k z s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 16)

várakozás 

l l n l l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 16)

ellenálló

v r t z t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 16)

virtuozitás

m r k l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 16)

mórikáló, markoló

n cs l k d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 17)

incselkedő

h l g n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 17)

halogén

m g b z h t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 17)

megbízható

h t t r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 17)

hittérítő

z b p h ly


----------



## laara (2017 Július 17)

zabpehely 

p p l l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 17)

pupilla

p p cs l


----------



## laara (2017 Július 17)

pepecsel 

b sz t n n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 17)

absztinens

h n t p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 18)

hintőpor

k k r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 18)

kukorica

l g g m b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 18)

léggömb

k r t n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 18)

kurtán kretén karton

v n l z


----------



## laara (2017 Július 18)

vonalzó 

sz b d l sz b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 18)

szabadulószoba

v t t k z k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 19)

vitatkozik

s p r t n p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 19)

sportnap

v z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

vizes vázas evezés övezés

s k r p


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 19)

skorpió és korpa

cs p r g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 19)

csepereg 

m g f n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

megafon

s b s s g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 19)

sebesség 

v d r g ny s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

vadregényes

m r l g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 19)

mérleg 

m k r b l g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

mikrobiológia

v r ny m s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 19)

vérnyomás

l l p l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

lelapul

g p r d


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 19)

gepárd

sz v n n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 19)

szavanna

h p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 20)

hópehely

f r d v z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 20)

fürdővíz

t h r v n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 20)

tehervonat

t m j n


----------



## laara (2017 Július 20)

tömjén 

b sz sz l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 20)

bosszúálló

f l m n g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 20)

flamingó 

t r v ny sz g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 21)

törvényszegő

f r m r h


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

formaruha

d b g s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 21)

dübögés, dobogás, dobogós 

d h gy n m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

dehogynem

p r b f l k


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

próbafülke

t k f l k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

tökfilkó

m sz sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 21)

masszőr

k s t ly


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

kastéy

k s t l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

kastély/kóstoló 

v r t r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 21)

váróterem

v v p s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 21)

vívópást

sz b ly t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 21)

szabálytalan

cs k ly s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 21)

csekélység

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 22)

szúnyogcsípés 

k l l n cs


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 22)

kullancs

h r g l t


----------



## laara (2017 Július 22)

horgolt, hergelt 

h r g l f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 22)

hieroglifa

s j t r sz l


----------



## laara (2017 Július 22)

sajtreszelő 

c k k n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 22)

cukkini

d s ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 22)

édesanya

k cs k s j t


----------



## laara (2017 Július 22)

kecskesajt

k z p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 22)

középszerű

p ly d v r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 22)

pályaudvar 

l t k z l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 23)

eltékozol, életközeli 

l b d z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 23)

lábadozás

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 23)

százszorszép

t r p l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 23)

tripla (Tripoli, törpül, átrepül)

m r p l


----------



## laara (2017 Július 23)

műrepülő

g m b h l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 24)

gömbhal, gombaháló

k m r p l c


----------



## laara (2017 Július 24)

kamrapolc

v g t l t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Július 24)

végítélet

sz m r l t r


----------



## laara (2017 Július 24)

szamárlétra

l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 24)

elcsent, lócsont 

t r k f j s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 24)

torokfájás

h t m g n s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 24)

hűtőmágnes

l_ndk_r_k_s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 24)

(l n d k r k s ) lendkerekes

g z d g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 24)

gazdag 

k r m ly n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 24)

akármilyen

sz k l k r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 24)

sziklakert

f_rr_sv_z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 25)

forrásvíz - f r r s v z

f gy l l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 25)

fagyálló

f v l l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 25)

fuvallat

z b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 25)

/bocsi, olykor belekeveredek abba, hol is vagyok

őzbőr

b r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 25)

+zebra 
borászat,, ébreszt(ő)

f r sz p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 25)

fűrészpor

f r k s b t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 26)

furkósbot

k r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 26)

kirakózás kerekezés

h n g v l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 26)

hangvilla

m t r n m


----------



## laara (2017 Július 26)

metronóm 

h g d t k


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 26)

hegedűtok

k m r z n


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 26)

kamarazene

k m r s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

komorság 

k l r


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 27)

kalória

k t t h j


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 27)

kutatóhajó

k t t sz m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 27)

iktatószám

f g g t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 27)

független

f g l v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 28)

huncili írta:


> független
> 
> f g l v l


vagy ha így könnyebb
f g f l v l

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-mEVd0Mw9BNY/VIdSEChfHbI/AAAAAAAAI98/z98Ml5OeN9Y/s1600/FigLeaf.jpg


----------



## laara (2017 Július 28)

fügefalevél 

l v sz r k


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 28)

lövészárok

r v sz k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 28)

árvaszék
ráveszik
ráviszik

v r n r n cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 28)

vérnarancs

v s b g r cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 28)

vasbogrács

l z c


----------



## laara (2017 Július 28)

lazac

l sz t k k c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 29)

lisztkukac

n p s t s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 29)

napsütés 

f l s g r l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 29)

felségáruló

zs n g g


----------



## laara (2017 Július 29)

zsinagóga 

l b r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 29)

libériás

h b r s


----------



## laara (2017 Július 29)

hűbéres, habarás, éhbéres, háborús

h b r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 29)

hóbortos

d k l t zs


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 29)

dekoltázs

m r t sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 29)

mirtusz

b zs l k m


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 29)

bazsalikom

sz l m zs k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 30)

szalmazsák 

sz r m z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 30)

származás

f g k f


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

fogkefe

p p r c k k


----------



## laara (2017 Július 30)

piperecikk 

p k l p sz s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

apokalipszis

p r d t t


----------



## laara (2017 Július 30)

áporodott 

p r d n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

perdöntő

p r k t z l


----------



## oolong (2017 Július 30)

praktizál

t r k t l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

traktálás

d s k l


----------



## laara (2017 Július 30)

dúskál

s c c l


----------



## huncili (2017 Július 30)

saccol

s k r p


----------



## laara (2017 Július 30)

skorpió

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 31)

ajándék

h r m sz g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 31)

háromszög

b n s m d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Július 31)

bánásmód

k l r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Július 31)

klór kalória

l t v sz ly s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Augusztus 1)

életveszélyes

r sz sz m j


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 1)

rosszmájú

d m b r z t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 1)

domborzat

p r f m


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 1)

parfüm 

p r f d g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 1)

parafadugó

k k k k f


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 2)

kakukkfű

r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 2)

rágalom irgalom

n r c sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 2)

nárcisz

d g v ny z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 2)

dugványozás

k sz p n z


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 2)

készpénz

t k r k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 2)

takarékos

d n v r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 2)

denevér

b r g r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 3)

bőregér

t l j t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 3)

tolóajtó

l l t k r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 3)

állatkert

l l t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 3)

leltár illatár

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 4)

képregény

k t r k b


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 4)

kotorékeb

k r t n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 4)

karton kurtán kretén

k c k c k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 4)

kockacukor

k r t r m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 4)

kórterem

m n d r n


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 4)

mandarin

m d r g l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 5)

madrigál

r v sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 5)

ravasz, révész, rávesz, űrvész

p cs t v sz


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 5)

pecsétviasz

p l j b sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 5)

plajbász

p r t t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 6)

partitúra

h l g t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 6)

halogat, halogató

h h l l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 6)

hóhullás

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 7)

galagonya

k l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 7)

kaloda, kiold

s ly m h r ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 7)

selyemhernyó

s r f h z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 8)

sorfaház 

s r f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 8)

sárfészek

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 8)

pitypang

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 8)

pókháló

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 8)

póréhagyma

v z r d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 8)

évezred

h d r g n


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 8)

hidrogén

h b r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 8)

hóbort, habart, háboritó

k d ly z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 9)

akadályoz

k t t h j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 9)

kutatóhajó

b t r ny


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 9)

botrány 

gy z l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 9)

győzelem

h l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 9)

halászlé

l m n d


----------



## cdurmol (2017 Augusztus 9)

limonádé

v s k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 9)

vaskapu

k r ly l ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 9)

királylány

b k k ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 9)

bükköny, biokökény

k r l b


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 9)

karalábé 

m b v l n s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 10)

ambivalens

t t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 10)

titok, tótok, ettek, ittak, attak, tátika

t z h ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

tűzhányó

b r ny b n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 10)

báránybunda

h r g sz b t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

horgászbot

g m m t r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 10)

gumimatrac

sz k ny p c r


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 10)

szoknyapecér

t d l g z


----------



## sancza (2017 Augusztus 10)

laara írta:


> szoknyapecér
> 
> t d l g z


átdolgoz

k l p l t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 10)

külpolitika

b z l m


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 10)

bizalom

b z l sz t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

búzaliszt

k k s t


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 10)

kakast kiokosít

l b m j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 10)

libamáj

v t ly t r s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 10)

vetélytárs 

b d d h s t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 10)

+ kukásautó

buddhista

j j l l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 11)

éjjellátó

c k k n


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 11)

cukkini

p d l zs n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 11)

padlizsán

p t sz sz n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 11)

patisszon

ny r s ny g


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 11)

nyersanyag 

l n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 11)

lendület, landolt, elindult

sz t l t r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 11)

asztalterítő

r l v sz n


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 11)

rolóvászon 

n k b b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 11)

inkább

r c p t


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 11)

recept

r b r k


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 11)

űrbárka, ír uborka, rábírok, rab róka, rábai rák, arab árak, őr-breki, erőbírók, rubrika

k h v n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 11)

kihívón - kihívóan

b t h v n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 11)

Beethoven

k l s t r


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 11)

kolostor

b n v v n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 12)

bonviván 

p r t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

+betűhíven

partita, páratető

n p sz t t


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 12)

napszítta

m n k n z

monokiniző volt eredetileg


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 12)

munkanéző

n z t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

önzetlen

n z l t s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

inzultus 

z k l t t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

zaklatott

z f k z


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

ízfokozó

m n t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

mentalitás

h t m g n s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

hűtőmágnes 

m r g f g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

méregfog

b b sz n h z


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

bábszínház 

k gy n l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

kiegyenlít

f d r sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

fodrász

sz k s j g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

szokásjog

r n d b n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

rendben

l m sz sz k


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 12)

álomszuszék

sz p p n f z


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

szappanfőző

k k sz r l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

kiköszörül 

l m sz t


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 12)

elemészt

l m sz d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

almaszedő

j g s t v ny


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

jogosítvány 

j g s l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

jogosult

b r n z r m


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

bronzérem 

m g b b n z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 12)

megbabonáz

gy gy sz r t r


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 12)

gyógyszertár

r zs b k r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

rózsabokor

d g zs b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 12)

idegzsába

m n t v


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 12)

mentőöv, mintaív

t r m b t


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

trombita

k cs c m b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 13)

kacsacomb

k r p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 13)

ikerpár

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

szakácskönyv

g r b r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 13)

gerberatő

k ny r l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 13)

kunyerál, kanyarul 

z g l m


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

izgalom

r g l m


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 13)

irgalom, rágalom

l t j l


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

életjel

p k f c


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 13)

pókfoci

s t p l


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

stopli

m n d r n f


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 14)

mandarinfa

m s l m z


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

meselemez

n m s c l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

nemesacél

cs l d t g


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

családtag

cs r d n g l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

csűrdöngölő

b r t s g s


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

barátságos

h b h r gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

hebehurgya

b l d g


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

boldog

v l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

villamos, vallomás

k r m l k k


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

körömlakk 

t l z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

túlzás, italozás, tilózás

b sz m g l l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

buszmegálló 

b l l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

ballada

k v l k d


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

kavalkád 

n p r f r g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 14)

napraforgó

t l f t r


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

ételfutár

f l h m ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 14)

félhomály

h j k k t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

hajókikötő

p j zs m r gy


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

pajzsmirigy 

m p sz t r


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

emupásztor, emoposzter, műposzter, imposztor

t k t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

imposztor
taktika

b sz r k ny


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

boszorkány 

sz l m z v gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 14)

szalmaözvegy

d m n n s


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

domináns

m n n s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 14)

eminens 

m b c z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 14)

ambiciózus

r b z s


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 14)

űrbázis

b r k m g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 15)

borókamag 

h s g s k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 15)

hűségesek

h b t l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 15)

hibátlan // + hűségeskü

b b t l


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 15)

babtál, bobtail, babatál

m cs k k r m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 15)

macskakarom

f gy l l t


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 15)

fagylalt 

gy n k n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 15)

egyenként

sz r p sz t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 15)

szereposztás

b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 15)

buborék, babérok, bioboróka 

b h c h l


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 15)

bohóchal

sz k sz v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 15)

szűkszavú

d k l t zs


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 15)

dekoltázs

sz k l k d


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 15)

szűkölködő

sz l m k sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 16)

szalmiákszesz

l l m t n


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 16)

illemtan

z l t m n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 16)

üzletmenet

l z m r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 16)

lázmérő

f ny k p


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 16)

fénylép 

p r sz n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 16)

perszóna

t l p n


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 16)

étlapon tulipán, telepen talpán

l l v d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 16)

elolvad

z z m r


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 16)

zúzmara

h s p g cs a


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 16)

húspogácsa

p sz d l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 17)

puszedli

b r k k l


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 17)

brokkoli

b r z s


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 17)

borzas, borozás, bérezés, beárazás


t r zs v v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 17)

törzsvevő

p r c k r


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 17)

porcukor 

f g g t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 17)

faggat, faggató

m j n z


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 17)

majonéz

m b l g t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 18)

mobilgát

sz z n l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 18)

szezonális

sz b s m n t


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 18)

szabásminta 

z n f l


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

üzenőfal

d n k r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 18)

édenkert

m b r p r


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

emberpár

m b r g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 18)

embargó

h r v d s


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 18)

hervadás

h z d z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 19)

hazudozás

r m h l m z


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 19)

romhalmaz 

f t b l n d


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 19)

futóbolond

gy k r k


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 19)

egykerekű ágyúkerék

t k r k


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 19)

takarék, takarók, tekerők, átkérek, tűkerék

t k r k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 19)

tükörkép

n t r n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 19)

internet

b r r v l


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 20)

borravaló

f g l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 20)

foglal, foglaló

k l b sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 20)

kolbász

l c k ny h


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 20)

lacikonyha

p n k r h m


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 20)

pánikroham

t m g sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 20)

tömegiszony

p l l n


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 20)

pillán pollen, Apollón 

p l b n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 20)

plébánia

m z g l p cs


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 20)

mozgólépcső

b v r h j


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 20)

búvárhajó

f r m r h


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 20)

formaruha 

f r m r


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 20)

farmer

f r t r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 20)

fáraótőr, fürtre

gy s k d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 21)

ügyeskedő

k s v r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

kisváros

l l l m p


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 21)

állólámpa

k t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

kőtorony, kétirányú, kátrány

m r c p n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 21)

marcipán

b t m x r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

botmixer

v t ly t r s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 21)

vetélytárs

t b sz


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 21)

tábesz, autóbusz

h r r b l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

horribilis

k r k p r


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 21)

kerékpár

l s k m r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

éléskamra

k sz p n z


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 21)

készpénz 

s l t r m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 21)

salétrom

s r g ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 21)

saroglya, seregély, sárgolyó

s r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 22)

ősragadozó 

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 22)

rágógumi

c p f z


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 22)

cipőfűző

c p f g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 22)

cápafog

h t l m s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 23)

hatalmas

r b v t l


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 23)

árbevétel

h p t k b


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 23)

haptákba

p t k s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 23)

apatikus, patikus

p t sz k


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 23)

pótszék // +optikus

k t sz k


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 23)

kétszikű

k t t sz k z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 23)

oktatóeszköz

m d r n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 24)

modern

m g r v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 24)

mogorva, megrovó

r g p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 24)

erőgép

m cs k k v s


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 24)

macskaköves

m z t l b s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 24)

mezítlábas 

l t m n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 24)

életmenet, életminta, életmentő

n t m n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 24)

öntőminta

k h s l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 24)

kohósalak

k k t sz


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 24)

kaktusz

s n d sz n


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 24)

sündisznó

t r k z k k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 25)

türkizkék

t n t r gy


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 25)

tantárgy

n k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

énekóra

g r cs l d


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 26)

görcsoldó

h ny sz k m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

hiányszakma

g r n t l m


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 26)

gránátalma 

l s p s k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

lesipuskás

f g z m n c


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 26)

fogzománc

l b k r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

lábikra

r ny h l


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 26)

aranyhal

l ny h l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 26)

lanyhul

p t r l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 26)

petróleum

l_mp_ _n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

lampion (l m p n )

z n g r


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 26)

zongora

z b sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 26)

azbeszt

g m k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 26)

gumikesztyű

r n d z


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

rendező, randizó (rendűző )

v sz n z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 27)

viszonzás

r k l m


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

reklám

r g k p l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

rúgkapál 

b g cs g


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

búgócsiga

r g cs k


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

öregecske ragacsok 

p n z m


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

penzum

b n z s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

bénázás 

z n d g


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

zónaadag

m n d g l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

mendegél

m g n sz f r


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 27)

magánszféra

m cs k c p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 27)

macskacápa

t k f z l k


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 27)

tökfőzeék

k d v n c


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 27)

kedvenc 

r k z l d


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 27)

örökzöld

z l t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 28)

ízletes

sz k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

uszkár, északír, szakíró, szekér, szikár, szikra, szökőár

sz k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Augusztus 28)

szekreter

g z m z d ny


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 28)

gőzmozdony

m r v g r cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

merevgörcs

m c h n l


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 28)

machinál 

v g k r s t (s)


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

végakarat( üvegkeret, üvegkerítés)

j g k v t s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 28)

jogkövetés /végkiárusító/ végkiárusítás 

v sz t h ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

vesztőhely

v l t s ly


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 28)

váltósúly 

l ny r b l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

l(e)ányrablás

l b p l s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 28)

lábápolás 

l b p r l k


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 28)

libaaprólék

ly k s g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 29)

lyuksugár

f r m l s


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 29)

formálás /+ bár ez újdonság volt számomra: lyuksógor

m g v s l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 30)

megviselt, magaviselet

h z f


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 30)

hazafi

l k z l


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 30)

lekezel, leközöl

d k z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 30)

adakozás

k gy m r s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 31)

kígyómarás

s l t b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 31)

salátabár

n t v k ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Augusztus 31)

öntevékeny

f g r v s


----------



## huncili (2017 Augusztus 31)

fogorvos

h r p f g


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 31)

harapófogó

z r k z t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Augusztus 31)

zárkózott

z l g j g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 1)

zálogjog

j l k p


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 1)

jelkép

r c t l n


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 1)

arcátlan

r m t s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 1)

áramütés 

zs n l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 1)

zseniális

sz n t n


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 1)

szintén őszintén 

sz n t l f


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 1)

szantálfa

m ly g s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 1)

émelygés 

m s ly g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 2)

mosolygás, mosolygós

m l d


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 2)

emeld Milady! melódia műelőadó - múló idő

m h l d


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 2)

műhold

n t r n t


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 2)

internet 

m d r l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 2)

madárlátta

t l h l d


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 2)

telihold 

t z r v l


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 2)

tűzrevaló

p sz k f


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 2)

piszkafa

p sz d l


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 3)

puszedli 

p d sz t l


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 3)

piedesztál (padasztal)

b d sz t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 3)

ebédosztás

f r z s k


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 3)

farizeusok, frázisok

c v l z l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 4)

civilizát

t j s k v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 4)

tejeskávé

s l g r


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 4)

sláger

h m ly s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 4)

homályos 

h m p ly g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 4)

hömpölyög

v l l f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 4)

vállfa

p r c l n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 5)

porcelán

p r k t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 5)

praktika

l g ny b cs


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 5)

legénybúcsú

l p p n ty


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 5)

lappantyú

p k n s


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 5)

pikáns

p c k z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 5)

packázás

k t r ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 5)

kátrány

r t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 5)

óratorony, őrtorony

v d r g ny s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 5)

vadregényes 

f d l z m s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 6)

feudalizmus

v g j t k


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

végjáték, vígjáték

v g j t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

üvegajtó

gy m b r


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

gyömbér

l m b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

lambéria

t r p z


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

trapéz //+ almabor

r p z r l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

erőpazarlás

j g k r m


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

jégkrém

j v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

jövedelem

k z p p n t


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

középpont

l b d z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

lábadozás

sz r g l m s


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 6)

szorgalmas

l p k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 6)

alapokmány

m s m d v


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 7)

mosómedve

h v h r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 7)

hóvihar

t n c l p s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 7)

tánclépés

h r z r l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 7)

hírzárlat

p d l zs n


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 7)

padlizsán

p t k r k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 7)

pótkerék

k d r c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 7)

kudarc

k v k


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 7)

kuvik 

k v k v r k


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 7)

kávékeverék

k r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 8)

krumpli

t r r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 8)

térerő, terra

ny r l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 8)

nyaralás

n y r f


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 8)

nyírfa, nyárfa

m g m r g z


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 8)

megmérgez

z n k d m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 8)

zeneakadémia

n d r g


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 8)

nadrág

t r k k k


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 9)

trükkök

t r k z k k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 9)

türkizkék

b sz m g l l


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 9)

buszmegálló 

r g l n


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 9)

raglán

r n g t n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 9)

orangután

b n t p r


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 10)

bontóper

m g gy z s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 10)

meggyőzés 

sz m l t l n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 10)

+megegyezés

számolatlan, eszméletlen

v l g ny


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 10)

vőlegény

v g h d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 10)

vágóhíd

h d s r g


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 10)

hadsereg
g r b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 10)

gerbera

m g f n


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 10)

megafon 

sz r k l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 10)

szürkület

v l m ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 10)

vélemény

v l h ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 10)

valahány

g r r t r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 11)

agrártárca

g m b c


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 11)

gombóc, gömböc

g z l r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 11)

gázálarc

d r m d r


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 11)

dromedár

f t h m k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 11)

futóhomok

f t l s g


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 11)

fiatalság

t t l s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 11)

titulus, tételes

b r s ty n


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 11)

borostyán //+ átutalás

v l l s b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 12)

vállseb

v l l s b k


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 12)

vallásbéke

d l l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 13)

dalolás, odaállás

sz m r k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 13)

szomorkás

b k f c m


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 13)

bokaficam

b b l l m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 13)

bábállam, bébiillem ))

v r d ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 13)

véredény

n s t ny


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 13)

nőstény
b ll n ty


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 14)

billentyű

l l v z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 14)

állóvíz

g r b ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 14)

gereblye

g z d t s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 14)

gazdatest

l l t r v s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 14)

állatorvos

r l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 14)

ráolvasás

sz t n d j


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 14)

ösztöndíj

f r c m n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 14)

fércmunka

p r p n z


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 14)

aprópénz

zs m l m r zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 14)

zsemlemorzsa

sz l m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 14)

szalmakalap

p r v k c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 15)

provokáció

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 15)

menyasszony

t m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 15)

tematikus

v g g ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 15)

üveggolyó

g ly r b


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 16)

gályarab

g ly h r


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 16)

gólyahír 

k r z n t m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 16)

krizantém

z f k z


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 16)

ízfokozó

n s p r l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 17)

inspirál

k r k t n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Szeptember 17)

kárókatona

f d r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 17)

fodrászat

s r g d ny ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 17)

sárgadinnye

s r ny ny l


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 17)

esernyőnyél 

v s p r p


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 17)

vasparipa
sz l v sz


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 17)

szélvész

sz l v sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 17)

szilveszter

g r m b


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 18)

goromba

s r g ny


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 18)

sürgöny 

k s r g ny


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 18)

kisregény
k r m l kk


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 18)

körömlakk

l l m sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 18)

élelmiszer

m n t l t s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 18)

mentalitás

m z l m ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 18)

mázolmány

m t t v ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 19)

mutatvány

d b p r g s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 19)

dobpergés

m g gy z d s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 19)

meggyőződés

k b l b b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 19)

kabalababa

v l g gy t m


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 19)

világegyetem
sz v m t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 19)

szívműtét

d sz sz r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 19)

desszert

d l gy l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 19)

dalegylet

l j h r


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 19)

lajhár

l n t h r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 19)

lanthúr

k l m t r


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 19)

kilométer 

b l l d


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 20)

ballada 

k r z m


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 20)

karizma, kuriózum, karizom

f r z m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 20)

aforizma

g l m b


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 20)

galamb

p l m b


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 20)

plomba

b r ny f l h


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 20)

bárányfelhő

b r ny r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 20)

bőrnyereg, bárányragu

r p l g p


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 20)

repülőgép
s t r t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 21)

start

sz m r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 21)

szamár, számára, Szemere

t z j t k


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 21)

tűzijáték

t l z f k


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 21)

túlzófok

t l z m n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 22)

talizmán

z r z v r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 22)

zűrzavar

cs r sz ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 22)

cseresznye

cs p sz k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 22)

csapszék, csipeszek

l v r s ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 22)

lóverseny

l m p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 23)

lámpafény

f g y l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 23)

figyelem

j g k r m


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 23)

jégkrém 

l c k ny h


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 23)

lacikonyha

p r p l sz


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 23)

propolisz

k b l b r t


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 23)

kebelbarát

d v r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 23)

udvarias

c l k t z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 24)

célkitűzés

m d r n


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 24)

modern

m t d r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 24)

matador

p l l n g


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 24)

pillangó

k cs k b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 24)

kecskebőr

sz n v d ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 24)

szenvedély

sz_ll_sh_ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 24)

szálláshely: sz l l s h ly

t r p m n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 25)

terepmunka

sz t ly t r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 25)

osztálytárs

sz f l t z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 25)

aszfaltozás

j s g p p r


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 25)

újságpapír
s t r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 25)

sótartó

v t r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 25)

vitairat

v g v t r n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 26)

üvegvitrin

l n c sz m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 26)

láncszem

k m l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 26)

kamilla

sz p l l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 26)

széplelkű

ny g l m


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 26)

nyugalom
b d sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 26)

ebédszünet

r k l m


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 26)

orákulum, reklám

t k l m


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 26)

tákolom
s t s n


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 27)

+ autóklíma

sietősen

k m p n s t


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 27)

komponista //„_ t k l m _” –> +autóklíma

l m p n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 27)

lampion

h l sz l


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 27)

halászlé

sz l n k s


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Szeptember 27)

szilánkos
gy t r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 27)

ágyterítő, egyetért/ő

m t r t


----------



## huncili (2017 Szeptember 27)

meteorit

t s t m ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 27)

teasütemény

cs t m z


----------



## rituevu (2017 Szeptember 28)

csatamező

cs t m s


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 28)

ecsetmosó

n t m s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 30)

A Női Times/ *anatómus*a / int: más / intimsót /ont Emese. 

d l g s


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 30)

anatómus //bocs, ha idegen szó, de akkor hogy is van magyarul … ?

dolgos ideológus (időleges édelgés, dialógus)

v l g s


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 30)

_most elvesztettem a fonalat egy kicsit, nem egészen értem a megjegyzésed, nekem nem volt bajom az idegenségével_ 

világos

v k b l k


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 30)

vakablak // a hosszú megfejtésedben nem láttam a lényeget, vagyis elnéztem, bocs

k k b l


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 30)

OK, máskor igyekszem nem cifrázni

kakaóból

m l t s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 30)

+kákabélű
mulatság, emeltség

sz k ny p c r


----------



## laara (2017 Szeptember 30)

szoknyapecér 

k t b r


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 30)

kötbér, október

m g n c g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 30)

magáncég

s p r g


----------



## oolong (2017 Szeptember 30)

spárga

t p r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Szeptember 30)

toporog

m g cs k l


----------



## laara (2017 Október 1)

megcsókol

k m d s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 1)

komédiás, kémadás, kamu adós

l p j r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 1)

lapjárás

l b d z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 1)

labdaűzés, lábedzés

p r t g p


----------



## laara (2017 Október 1)

aprítógép 

p r t d r g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 1)

partidrog 

l m t r


----------



## laara (2017 Október 1)

lomtár

m n t s v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 2)

mentsvár

k b t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 2)

kábítószer

z p t j s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 3)

záptojás

z j h t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 3)

zajhatás

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 3)

nyakkendő

ny l c p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 3)

nyúlcipő

sz n n t h


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 3)

szénanátha

b k n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

bakanóta

b f l j t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

búfelejtő

g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

golyóstoll

k k cs k l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

kukucskál

m g r n


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

migrén

p h n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

pihenés

g sz t ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

gesztenye

h l l sz m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

hollószem, hollószemű

f t h m k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

+ hüllőszem

futóhomok

s v ny f l


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 4)

sövényfal, ösvényféle

s v ny t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

savanyítás, soványítás

d l f n


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 4)

delfin

c l f n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

celofán

t z h ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 4)

tűzhányó

r d k l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 4)

érdeklődő

s g t s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 4)

segítség

v z l l


----------



## laara (2017 Október 4)

vízálló

t k n s b k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 5)

teknősbéka

h r d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 5)

horda, hordó, híradó

J p t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 5)

Jupiter

d p t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 5)

dioptria, adapter

g m b c


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 5)

gombóc, gömböc

g l m b c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 6)

Galambóc

p r r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 6)

porrá, apróra, prior, eperár, operaária

g r b ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

gereblye, garaboly/a

g r b z


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 6)

egérbűz

g r m b sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 6)

grimbusz

m t r cs n k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 6)

motorcsónak

t k l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 6)

tákolmány

k c k c k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

kockacukor

k k p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 6)

kikapar, kakaópor

p n g v n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 Október 6)

pingvin

m n k d


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 6)

munkaidő, munkaadó

b n k d k


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 7)

bánkódik

f n l f r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 7)

fonalféreg

g l m b


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 8)

galamb

k m l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 8)

kamilla

p sz ly


----------



## laara (2017 Október 8)

paszuly 

k n gy l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 8)

kengyel

k t n d l g


----------



## laara (2017 Október 8)

katonadolog 

l f g l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 8)

elfogult

m f f n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 9)

muffin

b r t n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 9)

börtön, bariton, barátnő

f l b r sz t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 9)

felébreszt

v d k t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 9)

viadukt

v l g b k


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 9)

világbéke

s l g r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 9)

sláger

h m b r g r


----------



## laara (2017 Október 9)

hamburger 

m sz k b l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 9)

maszkabál

p s t l d


----------



## laara (2017 Október 9)

postaláda

f l g m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 9)

flegma

s r m p


----------



## laara (2017 Október 9)

sorompó

sz v n r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 10)

szuvenír 

sz v r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 10)

szivar

l ny k r s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

lánykérés

l k m z k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 10)

lakomázik

cs l l g k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 10)

csillagkép

r n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 10)

urna, úrnő, aréna, rian

v r g sz r m


----------



## laara (2017 Október 10)

virágszirom 

p r m n


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

operamánia

d l sz n h z


----------



## laara (2017 Október 10)

dalszínház /+pirománia : ) 

p p sz r


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

he-he ezek a mániákusok!

pipaszár

k t l g s


----------



## laara (2017 Október 10)

katalógus 

g z h t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

igazhitű

n z p n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 10)

nézőpont

k r h n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 10)

körhinta

k r p l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 11)

beebeus írta:


> urna, úrnő, aréna, rian
> 
> v r g sz r m


Mivel előtte feladtad megfejtésnek a "csillagkép" szavat, ezért az Orion-ra gondoltam megfejtésként. A többi is jó, csak éppen ez passzolt hozzá.


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 11)

kereplő

c p f g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 11)

cápafog

cs l g ny


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 11)

csalogány

cs_k_v_ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 11)

csökevény (cs k v ny)

z b p h ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 11)

zabpehely //OK, igaz

zs n d ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 11)

zsindely

s m p n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 11)

sampon

s v t g


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 11)

sivatag

v r s b gy


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 11)

vörösbegy

f l k l r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 11)

folklór

f l k l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 12)

felkelés

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 12)

álomkép

l l m sz r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 12)

élelmiszer

l l m sz l


----------



## laara (2017 Október 12)

liliomszál

l k l m z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 12)

alkalmaz

m d r t j


----------



## laara (2017 Október 12)

madártej

g r b n c


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 12)

grabanc

b g l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 12)

bagóleső

k r d j l


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

kérdőjel (kardjel)

v r d j


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 13)

vérdíj

k s k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

kisokos, kikés(it neki)

t g l r k s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

téglarakás

d s k s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

édeskés

t b l b l


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 13)

téblábol

t l b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

ételbár, italbár, autólabor

p ty h d t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 13)

petyhüdt

b t m x r


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

botmixer

c r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 13)

ceruzaelem

d l b b


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 13)

délibáb

v n d r b t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 14)

vándorbot

l t c l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 14)

életcél

j sz l t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 14)

újszülött

f sz l t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 14)

feszült, feszület

gy m l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 15)

gyámoltalan

f r r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 15)

forrás (fúróorsó)

f c r s g


----------



## laara (2017 Október 15)

facérság 

m m l m


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 15)

imamalom

b r z n k d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 15)

berzenkedő

t p ny g


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 16)

tápanyag

t p s cs l d


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 16)

típuscsalád

p sz sz l s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 16)

passzolás

k n t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 16)

kantáta, aknatető

k r cs ny


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 16)

karácsony

k r cs p s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 17)

karcsapás

t r k v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 17)

törekvés

p r f m


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

parfüm

p_rm_t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 17)

permet (p r m t )

f s r t


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

fasirt (köszi)

r n t t t h s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 17)

rántott hús

t r m b t


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

trombita

j l n t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 17)

jelentés

g l x s


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 17)

galaxis

g l m b d c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 17)

galambdúc

m t r z


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 17)

matróz (metróz, motoroz)

m t r m


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 17)

műterem

m f t t r m


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 17)

amfiteátrum

f m f t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

főmufti

t v f t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

távfutó, távfűtő

t v f r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

ütvefúró

k l m j k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 18)

kalamajka

j t k t l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

játékötlet

v r s b gy


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

vörösbegy

r t s s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

rétisas

f k h gy m


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

fokhagyma

b r k k l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

brokkoli

j g h r t


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 18)

joghurt

t j s v


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

tejsav, tejsavó

r n sz r v s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

rénszarvas

t v r zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

tavirózsa

k r ty v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 18)

kártyavár

h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

henger, hangár

h l k p t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

helikopter

h t t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

háttér

v t r l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

vitorlás

v c k l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 18)

vacakolás, evickélés

t n g ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 18)

tengely (tinógulya)

t n g l


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 19)

tángál

t z n t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 19)

tizenöt

t z g r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 19)

tűzugrás

m r l g


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

mérleg (marólúg)

m z g r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 19)

mozgóárus

k cs k s j t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

kecskesajt

k cs k l cs


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 19)

kocsikulcs

k p m t t s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 19)

képmutatás

k b t l p s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 20)

kabátlopás

l m k p


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 20)

álomkép

l m b ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 20)

ólombánya

v z sz n t s


----------



## Zselyke25 (2017 Október 20)

vízszintes

t s b g r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 20)

teásbögre

m k s k r k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 20)

mókuskerék

v z p p


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 20)

vízipipa

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 20)

vádalku, vedlik

v l t p n z


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 20)

váltópénz

v r s r z


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 20)

vörösréz
r h d k


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 20)

rohadék

r h t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 21)

ruhatár

r h j


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 21)

űrhajó, röhej

cs n t v z


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 22)

csontváz

cs v z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 22)

csövez, csőváz, csávázó

h j h l l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 22)

hajhullás

h j t k ny r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 22)

hajtűkanyar

k r m s t r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 22)

karmester

k t t n s


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 22)

kattanás
s k r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 22)

sikeres

v k r s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 23)

vikárius, vakarás

v r k z s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 23)

várakozás

v r s r s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 23)

versírás

b ny l l t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 23)

bonyolult

f ny l l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 23)

fenyőillat

t t v l s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

tetoválás

ty k l v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

tyúkleves

k l n c


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

kolonc, kölönc, különc

k gy n c


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

kegyenc

sz t ly t r s


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

osztálytárs

g t t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

gatter, agitátor

d t ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

datolya

d t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

időtöltés

p r s ly


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

persely

t r s ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

tarsoly

k n c r t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

koncert

k b l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

kábult, kábulat

m t t j j


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

mutatóujj

l t t d l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 24)

altatódal

t j s k v


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 24)

tejeskávé

l j s k k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 25)

olajsokk, olajoskék

l j h r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 25)

lajhár

b l p j gy


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 25)

belépőjegy

b t g gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 25)

betegágy

k ly k


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 25)

kölyök (kőlyuk)

k s k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 25)

kaska

r g ly k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 26)

rigolyák, ürgelyuk, ragályok

z r k z t t


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 26)

zárkózott

l f g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 26)

elfoglalt

c v l z l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

civilizált

v z l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 26)

vízálló

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

citrom 

p r k l r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 26)

parkolóóra, parkolóőr

t l h l d


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 26)

telehold
cs l l g f ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 26)

csillagfény

r zs sz n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 26)

rózsaszín

g b n k r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 27)

gabonakör

g l z p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 27)

gólzápor

r k z l d


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 27)

örökzöld
s t m s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 27)

örökzöld
esti mese

s k b t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 28)

esőkabát

m g z t v z


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 28)

magzatvíz

t k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 28)

takarítás

p r p l l r


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 28)

propeller

p l v r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 28)

pulóver, paláver

t r t s d j


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 28)

tartásdíj

g m cs z m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 28)

gumicsizma

m z g l m


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 28)

mozgalom

d g n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 28)

idegen

p l k n


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 29)

pelikán

p d l zs n


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 29)

padlizsán

t l p b t t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 29)

talpbetét

t k r k r t


----------



## aniko45 (2017 Október 29)

tükörkeret

g m b t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 29)

gumibot, gombát, gömböt

l z c


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 29)

lazac

l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 29)

lencse, löncs

t v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 30)

távolság

k z t r l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 30)

közterület

v n h r g


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 30)

vonóhorog

v k s t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 30)

vaksötét

h l sz b


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 30)

hálószoba

d m n t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 30)

adómentes

p r f m


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 30)

parfüm

p n k t m


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 30)

punktum

g m k sz ty


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 30)

gumikesztyű

k z cs k


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 30)

kézcsók

h gy v d k


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 30)

hegyvidék

sz m b g r


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 31)

szembogár

sz m h b r


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 31)

számháború

sz m t l


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 31)

szemetel, szimatol

l t v sz ly s


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 31)

életveszélyes

t r m f l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 31)

termőföld

k c m z


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 31)

akácméz kicumiz

c c m z


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 31)

cicomáz

b l d g s g


----------



## huncili (2017 Október 31)

boldogság

l z m r


----------



## beebeus (2017 Október 31)

lázmérő

zs m l m r zs


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 31)

zsemlemorzsa

zs l zs m z s


----------



## rituevu (2017 Október 31)

zsolozmázás

l l g z t


----------



## oolong (2017 Október 31)

lélegzet

l k t p n t


----------



## huncili (2017 November 1)

lakatpánt

l m b s p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 1)

lombseprű

p r d cs m


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 1)

paradicsom

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 1)

élettér

n k b t r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 1)

inkubátor

n k b s l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 1)

nekibúsul

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2017 November 1)

marcipán

m g t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 November 1)

magtalan

g n r c


----------



## oolong (2017 November 1)

generáció

r n r c


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 1)

uránérc

f ny k p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 1)

fénykép

m l n sz r p


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 2)

málnaszörp

r b r b r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 2)

rebarbara

r b s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 2)

rabság

r n d b n


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 2)

rendben

r k c


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 2)

reakció

p r b f l k


----------



## oolong (2017 November 2)

próbafülke

p d l k f


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 2)

padlókefe

t r n c p


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 2)

tornacipő

f g k f


----------



## huncili (2017 November 2)

fogkefe

h l v ny


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 2)

halvány

p l m f


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 2)

pálmafa

h j f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 3)

hajfesték

k k r s r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 3)

okkersárga

f s v ny


----------



## huncili (2017 November 3)

fösvény

l j r d t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 3)

olajradiátor

m s ly


----------



## huncili (2017 November 3)

mosoly

n t g t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 3)

integetés

d l l m


----------



## huncili (2017 November 3)

dallam

p r c l n


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 3)

porcelán

k r s t ly


----------



## oolong (2017 November 3)

kristály

k v r t ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 3)

kvártély

gy h n g


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 3)

ágyúhang

k r k t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 4)

karakter

t r p sz n


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 4)

terepszínű

p l s s m c


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

plüssmaci

sz n t f l d


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

szentföld

k r t sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

kertészet /+ szántóföld

d j t d s


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

díjátadás

r m k m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

remekmű

f r z r


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

frizura

t ty m ty


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

tutyimutyi

k r r z


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

korrózió

n s p ly


----------



## Kitticica (2017 November 4)

naspolya

b l h p c


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

bolhapiac

h l s t


----------



## Kitticica (2017 November 4)

halastó 

m r k n l


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

merőkanál

m s t r m


----------



## Kitticica (2017 November 4)

mestermű

d t r


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

diótörő

sz l m n


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 4)

szelemen

sz k l b


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

székláb

sz l r m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

szolárium

t r n n g


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

tréning

m t sz k l


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

motoszkál

f p r b


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

főpróba

k n d c


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

kondíció

p r t v s


----------



## Kitticica (2017 November 4)

partvis 

m d t c


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

meditáció

h j d n


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 4)

hajadon

l f r k


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 4)

lófarok

r g d z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 4)

ragadozó

v d p j zs


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 5)

védőpajzs

k p v s l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 5)

képvisel, képviselő

k t c b g r


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

katicabogár

m p r v z l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 5)

improvizál

ny k k n d


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

nyakkendő

s t r p


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 5)

sóterápia
síterep

b z ny t l n


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 5)

bizonytalan 

l t l n


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

életlen

s p d t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 5)

sápadt

m g j l s


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 5)

megújulás 

j l b sz d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 5)

jelbeszéd

j r f l d


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 5)

járóföld

z h n s


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

zuhanás

f l d v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

feladvány

cs r b g r


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

cserebogár

ny cs v r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

anyacsavar

sz t r p t z


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

sztriptíz

n t t t v s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

öntöttvas 

cs l d t g


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

családtag

l l n t t s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

ellentétes

f l l n t s


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

füllentés

r m k r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

áramkör

b cs l t


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

becsület

t sz t s s g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

tisztesség

d m b r l t


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

domborulat

r v z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

árvíz // 4-5-6 betű 

t r sz ny


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

tarisznya // max. 6 mássalhangzó

k v r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

kaviár, kövér // ez is csak 3 mássalhangzó volt...

k s r d s


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 5)

keserédes

l t t v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 5)

ültetvény

s t r p b r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 6)

strapabíró 

s t r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 6)

ostornyél

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

tábortűz

t z v sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 6)

tűzvész

s b t p sz


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

sebtapasz

s g t k sz


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 6)

segítőkész

h j l k k


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

hajlakk

h b cs k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

habcsók

v n l r d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

vaníliarúd

p l r d


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

polaroid

p p f s t


----------



## oolong (2017 November 6)

pipafüst

f r s t k


----------



## huncili (2017 November 6)

früstök/früstük

k p r z


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 6)

kopírozó 

n p r f r g


----------



## huncili (2017 November 6)

napraforgó

zs n g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 7)

zsongás

t l l p


----------



## huncili (2017 November 7)

itallap

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

töltés, tiltás, táltos, átlátás

h r m sz g


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 7)

háromszög

sz b t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

szobatiszta

v r r g p


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 7)

varrógép

h l k p t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

helikopter

f l s b g ly


----------



## huncili (2017 November 7)

fülesbagoly

sz m l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

szemelt, számolt, eszmélet

sz ny ny v z


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 7)

szennyvíz

k c f


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

akácfa

t k m g


----------



## oolong (2017 November 7)

tökmag

t l gy m k k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 7)

tölgymakk

t n f ly m


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 7)

tanfolyam

d l h ly


----------



## huncili (2017 November 7)

üdülőhely

s ty s t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 7)

ostyasütő

m s t h ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 8)

mostohaanya

h t m g n s


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 8)

hűtőmágnes
p zs g gy r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 8)

pezsgőgyár

m j n z


----------



## huncili (2017 November 8)

majonéz

m j l k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 8)

majolika

sz l k r k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 8)

szélkerék

f l c m p


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 8)

fülcimpa

s v d cs v r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 8)

svédcsavar

s v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 8)

svindli

v t m n


----------



## huncili (2017 November 8)

vitamin

v t s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 8)

_még eszembe jutott az ősvandál 
_
vitaest
f l d r j z


----------



## oolong (2017 November 8)

földrajz

s l l p t


----------



## huncili (2017 November 10)

ősállapot

k t l k s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

katolikus

k l k t k


----------



## oolong (2017 November 10)

eklektika

b l k t k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 10)

ablaktok

c r k s p r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 11)

cirokseprű

gy c n t s


----------



## oolong (2017 November 11)

egycentes, egycentis

k c n t s


----------



## huncili (2017 November 11)

aukcióintés

b g l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 11)

bagóleső

l z m r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 11)

lázmérő

l g k


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

logika

s t p p r r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 11)

stopperóra

l g g m b


----------



## huncili (2017 November 11)

léggömb

l k t r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 11)

elkotor, lokátor, lakótér

h n t p r


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

hintőpor

t r k l r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 11)

trikolor

v t m ny s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

veteményes

l l m ny s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 11)

leleményes

m g j sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 11)

megijeszt

t t k z t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 12)

titokzatos

t n g r


----------



## laara (2017 November 12)

tenger 

t r g r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 12)

trágár, tróger (egyik jobb, mint a másik

sz k n cs


----------



## laara (2017 November 12)

hát még együtt milyen élmény 

szókincs

v r s b gy


----------



## huncili (2017 November 12)

vörösbegy

l v sz r k


----------



## laara (2017 November 12)

lövészárok

f x t r t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 12)

foxtrott

s r g d ny ny


----------



## oolong (2017 November 12)

sárgadinnye

sz r k l m


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

Állati „hajból” készült, felsőruhának való anyag, a rőfös kereskedésben régi „áruczikk”


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

úgy mint szőrkelme?
//kb. ennyit raktam össze belőle tegnap is, de nem mertem elhinni, hogy jó lehet : ) 
t k l z


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

útikalauz //de bizony, az lenne… – bocsánat!

b k l s


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

//_én voltam túl óvatos, nem kellett volna_

békales 

r sz k r z


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

reszkíroz

t k r k


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

takarék 

t r p sz n


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

terepszín(ű), tripszin //+ autókerék

t r p l z


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

lábra kapott bátorságommal: törpeláz

meg tripláz 

p r l p t


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

porlepte porülepítő

g r l p r


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

gerlepár, egérlepra 

d r k sz g


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

derékszög

b r k sz g


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

birkaszag 

m t r gy


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

műtárgy, motorágy, műtrágya

t t r m


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

étterem 

t d d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

autóduda

r d d


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

rádióadó

r k r d d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

rekordidő

b b r t t


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

bíbortetű

b r b t r t


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

barbiturát

z r b t t


----------



## laara (2017 November 13)

zárbetét, zűrbutító 

h b f h r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 13)

habfehér

b f l k


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 14)

ebfalka 

b f k cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 14)

büfékocsi

sz r ny t g


----------



## laara (2017 November 14)

szörnyeteg 

d d l l


----------



## oolong (2017 November 14)

dödölle

l l t t


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

állott

k m n s


----------



## oolong (2017 November 14)

kamionos, kimonós, kimenős

h h l l


----------



## laara (2017 November 14)

éhhalál

m sz k l


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

mászkál

h r p s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 14)

harapós, harapás

b n n h j


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

banánhéj

k ty sz r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 14)

banánhéj

kutyaszőr

b l g t


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

belógat

sz m v r


----------



## laara (2017 November 14)

szamovár 

l v s p r b


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 14)

lövéspróba

v t t c k r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 14)

+ olvasópróba

vattacukor

r t s l p


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 14)

_ohhh _
réteslap

f l m n g


----------



## Kiss Józsi (2017 November 14)

flamingó

r t p d


----------



## biglacus (2017 November 14)

rátapad

H m k z


----------



## huncili (2017 November 14)

homokozó, hamukázó

b m f r d


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 15)

bumfordi

h r p s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 15)

harapós, harapás

v c c s


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 15)

vicces
b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 15)

buborék, babérok

n f l j cs


----------



## huncili (2017 November 15)

nefelejcs

m n k d


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 16)

munkaidő, munkád

p t j gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

pótjegy

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

szakácskönyv

t ny r s p k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

tányérsapka

h n v gy


----------



## aniko45 (2017 November 16)

honvágy
m z s k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

mézeskalács

k z p p n t


----------



## laara (2017 November 16)

középpont 

sz t r gy v d


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

sztárügyvéd

b r r v l


----------



## laara (2017 November 16)

borravaló 

d k d n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

dekadens

n v d l m


----------



## laara (2017 November 16)

önvédelem 

dzs d dz s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

dzsúdóedzés

c r k sz


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

cirkusz

b h c r h


----------



## oolong (2017 November 16)

bohócruha

g h b r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

égiháború

g z l m p


----------



## oolong (2017 November 16)

gázlámpa

g l g ny


----------



## laara (2017 November 16)

galagonya 

r g t n z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 16)

rögtönöz

zs k t c


----------



## laara (2017 November 16)

zsákutca 

n t z k d s


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 16)

intézkedés

h t v l l s


----------



## huncili (2017 November 16)

hitvallás

h t l n


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 17)

hűtlen

h l t l n


----------



## huncili (2017 November 17)

hálátlan

c f r z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 17)

cifrázó, cefréző

m h m r b b


----------



## oolong (2017 November 17)

mihamarább

m r h c m b


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 17)

marhacomb

d g t p


----------



## oolong (2017 November 17)

idegtépő

d g t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 17)

adogatás

h r cs b j sz


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 17)

harcsabajusz

sz k ny v d sz


----------



## huncili (2017 November 17)

szoknyavadász

r k s g


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

örökség

t n h l


----------



## oolong (2017 November 18)

tonhal

t b r n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

tábornok

b sz m g l l


----------



## oolong (2017 November 18)

buszmegálló

b z l z r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

bűzelzáró

cs g h z


----------



## huncili (2017 November 18)

csigaház

v l t z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

változó

d sz n t r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 18)

disznótor

d n v r


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

denevér

s r g ly


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 18)

seregély

m k r f n


----------



## huncili (2017 November 18)

mikrofon

n g j r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 18)

ingajárat

k r t r t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 19)

kartartás

k k v j


----------



## laara (2017 November 19)

kakaóvaj

m p n l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 19)

+kártérítés
imponál

k p s l p


----------



## oolong (2017 November 19)

képeslap

k p s l l


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 19)

kopásálló

l l l j


----------



## ladysla (2017 November 19)

illóolaj

j n d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 19)

ajándékozás

p d l sz ny g


----------



## huncili (2017 November 19)

padlószőnyeg

t_rt_k_r_k_


----------



## laara (2017 November 19)

tortakarika 

p r c k r


----------



## huncili (2017 November 19)

// az előbb eltévesztettem, bocsánat

porcukor

h r v r s


----------



## laara (2017 November 19)

hírverés //előfordul 

b f t t


----------



## huncili (2017 November 19)

befőtt

b k l n c


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 19)

bokalánc

g g sz t


----------



## oolong (2017 November 19)

aggasztó

g r l s


----------



## ladysla (2017 November 19)

girls, gurulós, gurulás, gerlés

p p s j t


----------



## huncili (2017 November 19)

papsajt

m r m g s


----------



## ladysla (2017 November 19)

mormogás, mérőmágus

b v ly t j


----------



## huncili (2017 November 20)

bivalytej

r r m n d l


----------



## oolong (2017 November 20)

orrmandula

z z l k k


----------



## laara (2017 November 20)

zúzalékkő

k ly k k ty


----------



## oolong (2017 November 20)

kölyökkutya

t t sz t t


----------



## laara (2017 November 20)

tótisztító 

h n gy b ly


----------



## oolong (2017 November 20)

hangyaboly //+ autótisztító 

b b l k t t


----------



## laara (2017 November 20)

bibliaoktató

k t j j ny


----------



## oolong (2017 November 20)

kétujjnyi

t t n t n n


----------



## laara (2017 November 20)

tetőantenna

z g l m


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 21)

izgalom

r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 21)

értelem, ártalom

b r s l m


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 21)

birsalma

b r s k f


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 21)

borsikafű

l g n d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 21)

elegendő legenda

l g n c


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 21)

elegancia

f r m c


----------



## laara (2017 November 21)

faramuci 

gy sz r r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 22)

egyszerre

gy l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 22)

egylet, ügylet, ügyelet

s t r n d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 22)

strand

b t r n d


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 22)

betűrend

sz m v g s


----------



## oolong (2017 November 23)

szemüveges

sz b d l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 23)

szabadulás

j g h r t


----------



## laara (2017 November 23)

joghurt

v v z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 23)

ivóvíz

k sz ty


----------



## laara (2017 November 23)

kesztyű

j j b b


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 23)

ujjbáb

b r t v h b


----------



## oolong (2017 November 23)

borotvahab

b t l b


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 23)

botlábú

b r h b


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 24)

borhab

k r t v


----------



## oolong (2017 November 24)

kreatív kártevő

b r t v


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 25)

borotva

k r m n t


----------



## oolong (2017 November 25)

körmenet, kármentő, körminta

b r m n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 25)

bérmunka

z l l r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 26)

zeller

r l v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 26)

ráolvas, erőleves

j s g p p r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 26)

újságpapír

sz m d r


----------



## laara (2017 November 27)

számodra úszómadár 

l b sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 27)

elbeszélés, lebeszélés

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 27)

denevér

d v d


----------



## oolong (2017 November 27)

dúvad

n v d


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 27)

névadó, önvád

b b sz n h z


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 28)

bábszínház

b b h z


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 28)

babaház

s t p p r r


----------



## oolong (2017 November 28)

stopperóra

s t p r


----------



## rituevu (2017 November 29)

sütőpor

s t r f


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 29)

satrafa

k n z r v


----------



## oolong (2017 November 29)

k r s s v


----------



## laara (2017 November 30)

bocs, perpillanat nincs ötletem a k r s s v -re (ökrös sáv, káros sav, ikrás savó és társai gondolom nem játszanak), ám ahogy nézem, jelenleg Beus feladványa van érvényben, ezért:

konzerv

p m p p

---------
na jó mégis van: keresősáv


----------



## beebeus (2017 November 30)

_aranyos vagy, köszönöm a figyelmességed _

ópiumpipa

g m b ly


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

gömbölyű //valóban, _keresősáv_ (ami lassan eltűnik a böngészőkből)

g m b l


----------



## laara (2017 November 30)

gombol 

g v r s


----------



## oolong (2017 November 30)

égővörös //+ gombaölő

d v r s


----------



## Kuriga (2017 November 30)

dióverés

g h j l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 1)

éghajlat

h j h d


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 1)

hajóhad, hajóhíd

m l l ny


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 1)

mellény

k t t t r t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 1)

kottatartó, kettétörte

d b k c k


----------



## oolong (2017 December 1)

dobókocka

d r g k


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 2)

drágakő, drogok

m g m gy r z


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 2)

megmagyaráz

h d v t s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 2)

hídavatás

h b r g s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 3)

háborgás, hőbörgés

f g r v s


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 3)

fogorvos

r m n s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 3)

rámenős

v d l l t


----------



## laara (2017 December 3)

rámenős és vadállat 

t r n r z


----------



## oolong (2017 December 3)

treníroz/ó

t r n r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 3)

tornaóra, tréner

n sz j n d k


----------



## laara (2017 December 3)

nászajándék 

r k sz l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 4)

rákészült, árukészlet

n t r n t


----------



## folzsike (2017 December 4)

internet
m n k b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 4)

munkabér

m x m m


----------



## laara (2017 December 4)

maximum 

l r l t


----------



## oolong (2017 December 4)

előrelátó

b r l t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

borúlátó 

b r l s t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 5)

bérlista, borlista, BAR-lista

p r s ly


----------



## oolong (2017 December 5)

persely

z b p h ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 5)

zabpehely

k g l f


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

kuglóf

k r n k


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 5)

akarnok, karének, krónika

h b r t s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 5)

hóbortos

h j b k l


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 5)

hajbókol

h ny r z t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 5)

hiányérzet

cs r b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 6)

cserebere, csiribiri

sz n s v s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 6)

szénsavas

b n s m d


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 6)

bánásmód

k p l j


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 7)

kapualj 

k p r t g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 7)

kopóréteg

n p l m n t


----------



## laara (2017 December 7)

naplemente 

s k sz v g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 7)

esküszöveg

gy gy n v ny


----------



## laara (2017 December 7)

gyógynövény 

t r m sz t t


----------



## oolong (2017 December 7)

termosztát

g r m sz l


----------



## laara (2017 December 7)

grimaszol

g m sz l


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 7)

gumiszál
gy r m k


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 8)

gyermek 

k z f g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 8)

kézfogó

gy n gy h gy m


----------



## aniko45 (2017 December 8)

gyöngyhagyma
k r s t ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 8)

kristály

g r d sz k


----------



## oolong (2017 December 8)

gördeszka

g l r h


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 9)

gálaruha

t m m g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 9)

atommag

t s t p l


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

testápoló

t b t m


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 9)

tabutéma

n p t n c


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

néptánc 

s z l n


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

sezlon

sz l n


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

szalon szélén szülne 

r k m z g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 9)

örökmozgó

k l cs ly k


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

kulcslyuk

k b k t k


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

kabaktök 

p r t k


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

apríték, portéka

b r t k


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

birtok, barátok, bőratka 

l l n r v


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

ellenérv

p r b v


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

próbaév 

j g r s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

jogerős

c g r s


----------



## laara (2017 December 9)

cégéres 

l ny t t


----------



## oolong (2017 December 9)

elnyűtt //+cégóriás

v ny t t


----------



## laara (2017 December 10)

évnyitót 

b f l z


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 10)

biflázó, befalazó

f k n l


----------



## laara (2017 December 10)

fakanál

k m s l


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 10)

kamásli, kimásoló

k v k


----------



## oolong (2017 December 10)

kovakő, kuvik // „_v ny t t _” –> vinyetta

j v k p


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 11)

jövőkép

v d k t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 11)

viadukt

s r g d ny ny


----------



## oolong (2017 December 11)

sárgadinnye

sz cs k


----------



## laara (2017 December 11)

szöcske

p n t m m


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 12)

pantomim

k s k ny


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 12)

keskeny

g b k l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 12)

égbekiáltó

t k m g


----------



## oolong (2017 December 12)

tökmag

t r n n g


----------



## laara (2017 December 12)

tréning 

f j t g t


----------



## oolong (2017 December 12)

fojtogató fejtágító

f s t d


----------



## laara (2017 December 12)

főstúdió, festődő, füstöd 

p p r m r g


----------



## oolong (2017 December 12)

papramorgó //+füstadó

k p r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 13)

képráma 

l j b gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 13)

olajbogyó
p sz t c


----------



## oolong (2017 December 13)

pisztácia

p sz t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 14)

paszta, posztó, puszta

p t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 14)

építészet

f g z m n c


----------



## oolong (2017 December 14)

fogzománc

f n n c


----------



## laara (2017 December 14)

finánc 

g r g s r


----------



## oolong (2017 December 14)

görgősor, görgősaru

l r g s


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 15)

lórúgás

l l r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

allergia

v s r n p


----------



## oolong (2017 December 15)

vasárnap

v r k p


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

vérkép

s t b l


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

stabil

m ly n sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

mélyenszántó

sz l h m s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 15)

szélhámos

gy r g r cs


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

agyérgörcs 

gy n p r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

gyanúper

t k n s b k


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

teknősbéka 

_szk_b_l


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

eszkábál (sz k b l)

c k r n d


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

cukornád //köszi 

gy n t t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

gyóntató, egyöntetű

k k p r


----------



## laara (2017 December 15)

kakaópor 

p l cs n t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

palacsinta

r zs sz n


----------



## oolong (2017 December 15)

rózsaszín/ű

r c p p n


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 15)

rácuppan

h t zs k


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 16)

hátizsák 

h t l t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 16)

hátulütő

h r r b l s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 16)

horribilis

h l d z s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 16)

hüledezés

k r t r m


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 17)

kórterem, körterem

k r m gy


----------



## oolong (2017 December 17)

körömágy

v r m gy


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 17)

vármegye

l p cs f k


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 18)

lépcsőfok

v r d


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 18)

véradó, verda, Várad

zs n g g


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 18)

zsinagóga 

s d r d k


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 18)

sodródik

d k l t zs


----------



## laara (2017 December 18)

dekoltázs 

d k p zs


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 18)

dekupázs

zs r k r t


----------



## oolong (2017 December 18)

zsírkréta

zs k v r r t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 19)

zsákvarrótű

r zs t v s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 19)

rózsatövis

t p z r


----------



## oolong (2017 December 19)

tépőzár

l p z j


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 20)

alapzaj

l p s m z


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 20)

lépesméz

f g k f


----------



## oolong (2017 December 20)

fogkefe

f m p ty k


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 21)

fémpityke / nincs jobb ötletem

k s ly


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 21)

keselyű

cs p n v l


----------



## oolong (2017 December 21)

csapnivaló // „_fémpityke / nincs jobb ötletem_” – jó az!

cs z l


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 21)

csúzli

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 22)

lábnyom

t r l t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 22)

térlátás

c n k s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 22)

cinkes, cinikus cinkos

r n k s


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 22)

ironikus 

h l p t l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 22)

hólapátolás

c l n d r


----------



## oolong (2017 December 22)

cilinder

c p b r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 22)

cápabőr

gy n s ly


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 23)

egyensúly

l p t p


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 23)

laptop

p d n g p r


----------



## laara (2017 December 23)

pudingpor 

b m l z k


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 24)

bumlizok? 

n n p l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 24)

ünneplés

r p l t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 25)

repülőtér

p r t k


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 25)

portéka, partok, aprítok

p sz t c


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 26)

pisztácia

t r h ny


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 26)

tarhonya, térhiány

z v t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 27)

zivatar 

z l t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 27)

ízletes, izületes

sz l m k l p


----------



## oolong (2017 December 27)

szalmakalap

sz b d n p


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 27)

szabadnap

r k z l d


----------



## oolong (2017 December 27)

örökzöld

l t s m d


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 27)

látásmód

sz k l k r t


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 28)

sziklakert

k r l v l


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 28)

körlevél

s l g r


----------



## oolong (2017 December 28)

sláger

sz d gy r


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 29)

szódagyár

t b l g p


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

táblagép 

l f z t s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 29)

előfizetés

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 29)

cipőfűző

m n t v


----------



## laara (2017 December 29)

mentőöv 

n l m s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 29)

unalmas

sz b d l s


----------



## oolong (2017 December 29)

szabadulás, szabdalás

b d l s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 29)

bedőlés, bódulás, ebédelés

b r m n k


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

bérmunka

b d l t s


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 30)

bődületes

k t b l


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

kőtábla 

k t m b l


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 30)

kitombol

n s t ny


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 30)

nőstény 

j g v r g


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 30)

jégvirág

h t ny g


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 30)

hatóanyag

z z m r


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 30)

zúzmara

g z d t s t


----------



## Cotta (2017 December 30)

gazdatest 

k sz m t h t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 30)

kiszámítható

b t m x r


----------



## oolong (2017 December 30)

botmixer

b b b t r


----------



## rituevu (2017 December 30)

bababútor

b k l n c s


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 31)

békalencse, bokaláncos

b v ly t j


----------



## oolong (2017 December 31)

bivalytej

m ly t


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 31)

mélyít, émelyít, melyet, amelyet

c r z l m


----------



## Kuriga (2017 December 31)

ceruzaelem

m n k l z


----------



## beebeus (2017 December 31)

munkaláz

l l v z


----------



## oolong (2017 December 31)

állóvíz

l l n g z


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 2)

törekvés egy hatás fékezésére, vagy ellensúlyozására (a lokomotivok korából származó kifejezés)


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 2)

ellengőz

v n d r b t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 3)

vándorbot

l v k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 3)

lávakő, lovak, elvek, lövik

t r k v s


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 3)

törekvés

s r k v s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 4)

sarokvas

n d n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 4)

indián

k f f n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 5)

koffein

r t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 5)

értés, ártás, irtás, rétes, rítus, ürítés, óraütés

k z p s k l


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 5)

középiskola

k b b l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 5)

kabbala 

r n y k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 6)

árnykép

m ly v c k r


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 6)

mályvacukor

m z m r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 6)

múzeumőr

s t t sz t k


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 6)

statisztika

v g h z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 6)

üvegház

z n sz r z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 7)

zeneszerző

k p c s p t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 7)

kupacsapat

z l d b r s


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 7)

zöldborsó

z b f l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 7)

zabföld

k m n c


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 8)

kemence

k m n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 8)

kimenő, kimonó, kamion

s p n t


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 8)

spenót

b l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 9)

bolt, balta, biléta

k r k r z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 9)

karkörzés

b l t t c p


----------



## folzsike (2018 Január 9)

balettcipő
p r e t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 9)

piruett (p r t t )

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 9)

tábortűz

t r k k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 10)

trükk, tarokk, trákok, trikók

k v k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 10)

kuvik, kövek, kovakő

f k ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 10)

fáklya, fekély

k k t t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 11)

kokott

k p t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 11)

kaptató, köptető, kúptető, kopott, kapott

h t l k r ty


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 11)

hitelkártya

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 11)

uradalom, irodalom, riadalom

cs z l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 12)

csúzli

l l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 12)

illem, állam, élelem, liliom

f r r s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 12)

forróság

f f j s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 12)

fafejűség

gy z l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 12)

győzelem

l k k l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 13)

elkékülő

k l z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 13)

kalóz, kalauz, kiélez, kielőz

z m z v r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Január 13)

üzemzavar

cs l cs p


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 13)

csélcsap

c l cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 13)

acélcső

b b g ly s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 14)

babgulyás

r t l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 14)

értelem, ártalom

j t l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 14)

jutalom

p zs m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Január 14)

pézsma, pizsama

sz v t s s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 14)

szavatosság

h j sz l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 15)

hajszol, hajszál

k r b cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 15)

korbács

cs cs m


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 15)

csecsemő

r cs m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 16)

ércsomó

r v g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 16)

érvágás

h t v ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 16)

hitvány hétévnyi hatvány

k t v ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 16)

kötvény

j t k ny s g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 17)

jótékonyság

r m l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 17)

rémült, rémület, remélt, áramlat

z l d


----------



## folzsike (2018 Január 17)

Izolda?
m n k t r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 17)

zöld  de kifejezetten tetszik az Izolda 

munkatárs

k ny v t r


----------



## folzsike (2018 Január 17)

könyvtár
k ny v l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 17)

könyvelés

m g b cs l


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 17)

megbecsül

m j m l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 18)

majmoló

n t g t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 18)

integet

l t v ny s


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 18)

látványos

_l_kv_lt_z_s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 18)

alakváltozás (l k v l t z s)

l f z t s


----------



## laara (2018 Január 18)

előfizetés 

v r v n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 18)

vérvonal

j d n s g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 19)

újdonság

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 19)

álomkép

k l b sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 20)

kolbász 

v n l z


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 20)

vonalzó

v sz j l z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 20)

vészjelző

f r n t


----------



## laara (2018 Január 20)

front, forint

f l t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 20)

felett, flotta

p r b f l k


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 20)

próbafülke

p n k z n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 20)

pánikzóna

p m sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 20)

pimasz

h b r


----------



## laara (2018 Január 21)

habár habar, hűbére éhbér 

h l n dzs


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 21)

halandzsa

s s r r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 21)

sasorr

t r s s h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 21)

társasház

t z v sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 21)

tűzvész

f s v ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 21)

fösvény

f sz l ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 22)

foszlány

k gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 22)

kegyelem

k r ly l ny


----------



## laara (2018 Január 22)

királylány 

k m h t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 22)

kémhatás

k b t l p s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 23)

kabátlopás 

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 23)

rágógumi

s t t k k


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 26)

sötétkék

s t t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 26)

sütőtök

k ny ny cs p p


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 26)

könnycsepp

k r p p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 26)

krepp

m g cs l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 27)

megcsal

k k t l


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 27)

koktél

z k t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 28)

zakatol 

s k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 28)

sikátor

k p k t n cs


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 28)

kupaktanács

k l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 28)

kőlépcső, kalapács

dzs n g l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 29)

dzsungel

b r b r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 29)

bőrbarát

k r k t n


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 29)

kárókatona //+borbarát

k r k t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 29)

karkötő, kirakat, kerekít, akárkit

m d r t j


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 29)

madártej

t k z l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 29)

tékozlás

f l c m p


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 29)

fülcimpa

f cs l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 30)

áfacsalás

t d l k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 30)

tudálékos

s t m ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 30)

sütemény

s v h ny


----------



## folzsike (2018 Január 30)

savhiány?
j l n l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Január 30)

jelenlét //igen, talált

m l n l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Január 31)

málnalé

h l r h


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 31)

hálóruha

j g h gy


----------



## folzsike (2018 Január 31)

jéghegy
ny l t k z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Január 31)

nyilatkozat

b r l n g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 1)

barlang 

r s k r k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 1)

óriáskerék

gy r ty l n g


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 1)

gyertyaláng

gy r gy l g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 2)

gyurgyalag

n p v s l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 2)

népviselet

b f k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 3)

befektetés

b f k cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 3)

büfékocsi

l r c


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 3)

álarc

sz m n v


----------



## laara (2018 Február 3)

számnév 

v d k t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 3)

viadukt

n k d l


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 3)

nokedli

m n d b l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 3)

mondabeli

k n t n n s


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 3)

kontinens (kontinuáns)

k n t n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 4)

kantin 

p r k l r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 4)

parkolóóra, parkolóőr

p ty p n g


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 4)

pitypang

p sz p n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 4)

puszpáng

t z j t k


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 4)

tűzijáték

k b l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 4)

kobalt, kábult, kiabált, kőbalta, kábulat

t k f z l k


----------



## laara (2018 Február 4)

tökfőzelék 

p r n g d ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 4)

iparengedély

j g v r g


----------



## laara (2018 Február 4)

jégvirág 

f b t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 4)

fabatka

m s k t l


----------



## laara (2018 Február 4)

muskátli

b n t ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 5)

bűntanya

r r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 5)

órarugó

k l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 6)

kolostor

k r t f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 6)

körtefa

zs l t r


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 6)

zsoltár

zs n d r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 6)

zsandár

n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 7)

nadrág

k t f k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 7)

kötőfék

l l v d


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 9)

leolvad, elolvad/ó

f l v d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 9)

fülvédő, falvédő

p r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 10)

persely

h t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 11)

hatókör, hatökör, hatkor, hétkor

f l t r k v


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 11)

filterkávé

f g s f l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 11)

fogasfal

h ny c k k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 12)

hiánycikk /szerintem oolong feladványa fogasfilé

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 12)

rágógumi

p h ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 12)

páholy, pehely

p r s ly


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 13)

persely

p r k l b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 13)

porkoláb

b b r l v l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 13)

babérlevél

k r t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 13)

kartáv, kreatív

k p t l f n


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 13)

kaputelefon (képtelefon)

k p t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 14)

kipótol

l l r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 14)

allergia

k t r c


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 14)

katroc, ketrec, kutrica

k b k t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 14)

kabaktök

s k r l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 14)

sikerélmény

l n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 14)

lendület

l l m ny s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 15)

leleményes

v d l l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 15)

vadállat

m n d r n


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 15)

mandarin

r n d r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 15)

rendőrnő

t r k f j s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 16)

torokfájás

b r t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 16)

borotva

f k ly


----------



## laara (2018 Február 16)

fáklya, fekély 

l s m r s


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 16)

elismerés

l v n k s


----------



## laara (2018 Február 16)

ülővánkos 

r m m m r


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 16)

örömmámor

d s s s g


----------



## laara (2018 Február 16)

idesüss Ági: édesesség 

g r sz sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 16)

agresszió

k r s sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 16)

keresőszó

m s g t g p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 17)

mosogatógép

h t r s t


----------



## laara (2018 Február 17)

határeset 

l v t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 17)

elvétve

v r s b gy


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 18)

vörösbegy

v n d g gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

vendégágy

g z m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 18)

gőzmozdony

t l z r


----------



## laara (2018 Február 18)

tolózár 

t k z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

ütközet

c t r m


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

citrom


p zs t f


----------



## laara (2018 Február 18)

pázsitfű //: szia Huncili! Jó )), hogy itt vagy, már kezdtem aggódni érted!

h l l l j


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

Köszi csak a gépemről nem tudok belépni, ez most egy telefon, megörököltem, de elég körülményes 
Hála Istennek jól vagyunk

halleluja 

sz v d r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

szívderítő

b b p s k t


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 18)

babapiskóta

b b s k l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

bóbiskolás

h n t p r


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

hintőpor

cs t z j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

csatazaj

h z s s g


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

házasság, háziasság

r p g t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 18)

ropogtat(ó)

f g sz b ly z


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 18)

fogszabályzó

f l l n k s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 19)

fullánkos

f r g t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 19)

forgatás

h r m sz g


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 19)

háromszög

m n k l s


----------



## laara (2018 Február 19)

munkaleső menekülés(e)

d n k r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 19)

édenkert

d s sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 20)

adásszünet

m t sz l l


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 20)

metszőolló

m g r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 21)

megéri, magára,

f l k z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

felekezet

l t h t r


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

látóhatár

v r p t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

várépítő

k r ly f


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

királyfi

m r t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

méretarány

v g h gy


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

üveghegy

cs l n g l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

csilingel(ő)

t d m ny


----------



## laara (2018 Február 21)

tudomány 

l s n m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

alsónemű

b n d t g


----------



## laara (2018 Február 21)

bandatag 

t sz k sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

útszakasz

z n v z


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 21)

özönvíz

sz l k t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 21)

szelektív

sz z p cs ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 21)

szűzpecsenye

sz r p h


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 22)

szőrpihe 

k z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

kőzet, ékezet, okozat, közte

b d s


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 22)

beadás, ebédes, bódés, büdös

sz r p r b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

szúrópróba

k m ny k l p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 22)

keménykalap

r v l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

érvelés, rivális

zs b l m p


----------



## laara (2018 Február 22)

zseblámpa 

t l g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

átlagos

sz k t r


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 22)

szektor

sz k t m l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

széktámla

p p s j t


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 22)

papsajt

m t r z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

matróz

p l s k


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 22)

poloska, peluska

g l s k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 22)

galuska

l l t gy r ty


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 23)

illatgyertya

k r t r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 23)

kórterem

h gy m sz


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

hegymászó

sz v t p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 23)

szívtipró

l t r h n g


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 23)

ultrahang

v r g f l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 23)

virágföld

h s m n s


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 23)

hasmenés

h s ny r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 23)

húsnyárs

g m k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 24)

gumikesztyű

k p l n


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 24)

kápolna, káplán

k m zs ny k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 24)

kámzsanyak

v d p j zs


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 24)

védőpajzs

r j z f l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 24)

rajzfilm

h z t t


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 24)

éheztet/ő, huzatot

k p r l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 24)

+háztető
kooperál

p r t k c


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

protekció

r g f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 25)

rigófészek
sz g f sz g


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 25)

szegfűszeg

sz r k l b


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 25)

szarkaláb

p r k l b


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 26)

porkoláb

t m l c


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 26)

tömlöc

n g l n


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 26)

angolna

g z l m d r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

gázlómadár

b m b sz


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

bambusz

f t c l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

fotocella

p n z t r s


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

pénztáros

p p n d k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

papundekli

l g n d


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

legenda
f c s m t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

facsemete

v g d sz k


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 26)

vágódeszka

b r z l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

berezelés, borzolás

l v r s ny


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 26)

Lóverseny

H l s z l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

halászlé

p d l zs n


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 26)

padlizsán

p d s r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 26)

padsor

p d s h


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 26)

padisah

t l p n


----------



## Heni413 (2018 Február 27)

tulipán

k s m d r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 27)

kismadár

m s f l m


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 27)

mesefilm

cs r sz m r c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 27)

cserszömörce

cs k v s


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 27)

csikóvas? (sparhelt)

t l l g t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 27)

találgatás //az már _ócskavas_ 

v l l g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 27)

villogás, villogós

t g r s


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 27)

hát persze, köszi

tigris

b t s g m // t r t n t
(2 szó, egy régi film címe is)


----------



## rituevu (2018 Február 28)

Butaságom története (de szerettem ezt a filmet)

b k b l


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

én is

békebeli

v d m s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 28)

vidámság

m d sz r


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

módszer

h r s s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 28)

híresség

k d v n c


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 28)

kedvenc

k v z c c


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

kávézacc

f r r l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Február 28)

forraló

t b l t t


----------



## oolong (2018 Február 28)

tabletta

t l l l


----------



## huncili (2018 Február 28)

télálló

g z t k s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 1)

egzotikus

k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 1)

kaotikus

b cs l t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 1)

becsületes

p t h j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 1)

póthaj

t r ny h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 1)

toronyház

t r k gy k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 2)

torokgyík 

b r b r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 2)

bőrbarát, borbarát

m s t r


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 2)

mustár (maestro, mester, mister, mustra, imasátor)

h s t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 3)

história

h b r s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 3)

habarás, hűbéres, háborús

k h g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 3)

köhögés, kihágás

p r c k r


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 3)

porcukor

p r l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 3)

praliné

h j l k ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 3)

hajlékony

h b l y


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 4)

hőböly, hóbólya

k r h t r s


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

korhatáros 

r p k ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 4)

repkény

t j sz v k


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

tájszavak 

g d ly


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 4)

gödölye


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

+ feladvány


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 4)

gödölye

k l m l g

bocsi a telefon gyorsabb mint én


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

addig jó, amíg nem okosabb ))

akolmeleg 

sz t r d


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 4)

sztráda, aszteroida, szteroid

sz t r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 4)

sztearin, szuterén

b f j z


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

befejez(ő) 

b sz r d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 4)

beszárad, abszurd

s t b l


----------



## laara (2018 Március 4)

stabil estéből 

s t b l s t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 4)

stáblista

s g ly k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 4)

súgólyuk, segélyek

f l l s s g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 5)

felelősség

sz b b t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 5)

szobabútor

sz m r h t


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 5)

szamárhát

k c k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 5)

kockás, kackiás, kuckós

f gy l m s


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 5)

figyelmes

f r g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 5)

férges, forgás, faragás

v r g p r


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 5)

virágpor

v r b f k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 5)

verébfióka

cs t z j


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 5)

csatazaj

cs k l sz j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 5)

csuklószíj

p r p l sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 6)

propolisz

t t h n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 6)

itthon(i), otthon(i)

g sz t ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 6)

gesztenye

b n d t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 6)

bandita, beindít

f n t z


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 6)

fantázia

m sz t k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 6)

misztikus

sz r n cs s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 6)

szerencsés

k p p n t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 7)

koppantás, kapupántos, képpontos 

k r k r z s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 7)

karkörzés

h d v t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 7)

hídavatás

d l l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 7)

dallam

m l n g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 8)

ömleng, ömlengő

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 8)

pókháló

j s g p p r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 8)

újságpapír

c n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 8)

cián, óceán

h n v gy


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 8)

hunvagy?  honvágy

p n t l l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 8)

pantalló
zs r k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 9)

zsúrkenyér

t b l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 9)

tabella

c p f z


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 9)

cipőfűző

sz b s v n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 9)

szabásvonal

b zs l k m


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 9)

bazsalikom

p r b d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 9)

próbaidő

m s ly


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Március 9)

mosoly
sz p p n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 9)

szippant, szappant, szeppent

k z cs k


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 9)

kézcsók

r s cs n t


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 10)

orsócsont

g b ly d k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 10)

gabalyodik

k t g s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 10)

kútágas

p r p ty ty


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 10)

pereputty

sz m h b r


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 10)

számháború

b cs l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 10)

becslés, becsülés

k k r s r g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 11)

okkersárga

sz n cs n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 11)

száncsengő

f l d v ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 11)

feladvány

b k t r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 11)

bekotrás, bokatörés, béketűrés

j l b sz d


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 11)

jelbeszéd 

cs m g t r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 11)

csomagtartó

s p d t


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 11)

sápadt 

n sz j sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 11)

nászéjszaka

m p r v z l


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 11)

improvizál

k n n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 11)

kanonok
mutatóujj

k d v s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 12)

b cs // r n t t t m

kedves

h b h r gy


----------



## Dzsida (2018 Március 12)

huncili írta:


> b cs // r n t t t m
> 
> kedves
> 
> h b h r gy


hebehurgya
v j k s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 12)

vajákos

r t t s g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 12)

érettsèg

v zs g t t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 12)

érettségi
vizsgatétel

r m ny t l n


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 12)

reménytelen

r m ny s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 12)

ármányos, irományos

t r p z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 12)

trapéz

t v r zs


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 12)

tavirózsa

b k ny l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 13)

békanyál

s v t g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 13)

sivatag

d m b h t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 13)

dombhát

t r m f l d


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 13)

termőföld

t c h n k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 13)

technikus, technikás

k c m z


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 13)

akácméz

k l l n ty


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 13)

kallantyú

z r k z t t


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 13)

zárkózott

z k k n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 14)

zakkant

t m f l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 14)

támfal

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 14)

parfüm

p r f r c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 14)

perforáció

k p m t t s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 14)

képmutatás

k n c f c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 14)

kencefice

k cs k s j t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 15)

kecskesajt

l g l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 15)

legelő 

gy f l t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 15)

agyfélteke

v z r c s l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 15)

vezércsel

m sz r sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 15)

mészárszék

cs r p k ly h


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 15)

cserépkályha

gy f l t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 15)

agyfélteke

b t m x r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 16)

botmixer

h l p c


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 16)

halpiac 

t s t r k p


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 16)

testőrkapu, tustérkép

n sz t l n l


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 16)

nesztelenül

d sz t l


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

dísztál, dióasztal, ideszitáló

d v sz t s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 16)

időveszteség

b k ny k


----------



## laara (2018 Március 16)

bikanyak 

sz n j t sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 16)

színjátszó

sz r p sz t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 16)

szereposztó

m r m t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 16)

mormota

p r b l m


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 16)

probléma

sz j p n sz


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 17)

szájpenész 

s t l s s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 17)

stílusos

sz p l s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 17)

szeplős 

s k m l s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 17)

sikamlós

s t r t l


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 17)

startol

s k l p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 17)

soklapú, síklap, esőkalap, skalp

m t t j j


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 17)

mutatóujj

v sz sz p r p


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 17)

vesszőparipa

sz l t n


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Március 17)

szultán

g s t r m k


----------



## zsolt0v (2018 Március 17)

égéstermék

l m c t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

almaecet

k l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 18)

kolostor

s s v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

sósav

l t r h n g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 18)

ultrahang

z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

izgalom

h r n g


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

harang 

h s n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

husáng

cs z l


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

csúzli 

l t r n t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

alternatív

h j k f


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

hajkefe 

sz n s l p t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 18)

szeneslapát

k z t


----------



## laara (2018 Március 18)

ékezet, kőzet, okozat

k sz t k


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 18)

akusztika

m m b r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 18)

membrán

cs g h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 18)

csigaház

cs sz p j z


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 19)

csuszpájz

s l p p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 19)

slepp

l l m t t k


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 19)

államtitok

t r zs l k d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 19)

torzsalkodó

h b f r d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 19)

habfürdő

k z p l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 19)

középület

v z p l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 19)

vízipóló

r b t p l t


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 19)

robotpilóta

l f s r l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 20)

elfuserált

s t n f l


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 20)

Istenfélő

k p k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 20)

kapukulcs

m z t l b


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 20)

mezítláb

h r n g z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 20)

harangozó

m g f z s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 20)

megfázás

sz m p n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 20)

szempont

d c m b r


----------



## Naoria (2018 Március 20)

december

j t l l s


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 20)

jótállás

j t k s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 21)

játékos

l b r d r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 21)

labrador

m g l d s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 21)

megoldás

s k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 21)

sokadalom

z l d s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 21)

zöldség

_bl_kf_lf_


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 21)

b l k f l f

ablakfèlfa

t k n t ly s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 21)

tekintélyes
m j n z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 22)

majonéz

t p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 22)

tápszer

n n sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 22)

ananász, nóniusz, nüánsz

g n sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 22)

gonosz, géniusz

h gy v d k


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 22)

hegyvidék

f t h m k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 22)

futóhomok

n r c sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 23)

nárcisz

h j l k ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 23)

hajlékony

f r s n g


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 23)

farsang

l m l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 23)

elmúlt, elmélet, álomlátó, álomlét

j g cs p


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 23)

jégcsap

j v k p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 24)

jövőkép

j v k r b l


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 24)

javakorabeli 

j l z l m p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 24)

jelzőlámpa

p f r ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 25)

páfrány

m h sz ny g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 25)

mohaszőnyeg

sz r k h ly g


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 25)

szürkehályog 

sz m cs p p


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 25)

szemcsepp

p s l k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 25)

pislákol

t t v l s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 25)

tetoválás

sz p r c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 25)

széparcú, szeparáció

p t k ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 25)

patkány

p t t ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 25)

puttony

d t ly


----------



## Robrobert (2018 Március 25)

datolya


rdkl


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 26)

ridikül, érdekel

m r d


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 26)

maródi, mord, miriád

t z z r ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 27)

huncili írta:


> maródi, mord, miriád
> 
> t z z r ny


t_z_z_rny_


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 27)

tízezernyi

t s t p l


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 27)

testápoló

t sz t t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 28)

tasztatúra 

l z d s


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 28)

lázadás

l k l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 28)

alkalom

m g b cs l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 29)

megbecsül

k t l z t r


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 29)

katalizátor

z r z v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 29)

zűrzavar

t m l c


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 29)

tömlöc

t b l g p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 29)

táblagép

b r s l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 29)

birsalma

b n t d t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 30)

bűntudat

s r t f l


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 30)

siratófal

h j l n g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 30)

hajlongás

m j m l


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 30)

majmol

l j m l


----------



## huncili (2018 Március 31)

lejmol

p ty l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Március 31)

potyaülés 

v l t l n


----------



## Cotta (2018 Március 31)

valótlan 

k r m r


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 31)

krimiíró (akármire, körmére, karimára, karomra, káromra)

p r m r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Március 31)

premier, primőr

g z l m d r


----------



## oolong (2018 Március 31)

gázlómadár

g l v n z l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 1)

galvanizál

l m n m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 1)

alumínium

v n d g gy


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 1)

vendégágy

b r k g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 2)

barkaág

b r k f ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 2)

borókafenyő

p zs t f


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 2)

pázsitfű

p h t s t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 2)

puhatestű

n t g t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 3)

integet

f r r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 3)

forr, forró

k z p s k l


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 3)

középiskola

v z p s k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 3)

vízipuska

f l l n k s


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 3)

fullánkos

l l n k


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 4)

alelnök, állunk

k n d l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 4)

kandalló

d s sz n t


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 4)

adásszünet 

d sz m t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 4)

időszámítás

p r g r m


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 4)

program 

l g g g l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 4)

leguggol

k m h t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 4)

kémhatás

t l t t l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 5)

töltőtoll

k k t l


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 5)

kékítőlé, kukatoló, kokettál - de abban két t van

k p c b ty r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 5)

+koktél
kapcabetyár

z k t l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 5)

zakatol

p r b l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 5)

probléma

t k r ty


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 5)

ütőkártya

sz v t s s g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 6)

szavatosság

h s z m


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 6)

hasizom, húsüzem

r s z m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 6)

orsóizom

t t r d r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 7)

tetraéder

t h gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 7)

tűhegy

m ly v c k r


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 7)

mályvacukor

m_h_b_p_r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 7)

műhibaper (m h b p r)
k z j gy z


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 8)

közjegyző 

k r m p sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 8)

krampusz

t r m p l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 8)

trampli

t r m l k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 8)

törmelék

h n k r sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 9)

éhenkórász

m ny g


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 9)

műanyag

m ny g z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 9)

menyegző

cs l l g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 10)

csillagászat

h l k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 10)

halikra

f gy v r


----------



## kistuzok (2018 Április 10)

fagyiváró

s r s h r d 
(s_r_sh_rd_)


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 10)

f gy v r –> +fegyver
s r s h r d –> söröshordó

s r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 10)

sors, soros, sörös, sírás, sáros, sírásó

sz r k z m s


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 10)

szarkazmus

sz b n s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 10)

szobainas, szabóinas

n gy k z l b


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 11)

négykézláb

n v t l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 11)

névtelen

k l m t r


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 11)

kilométer

l l m t n


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 12)

illemtan

sz m r l t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 12)

szamárlétra

gy gy n v ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 12)

gyógynövény

d g ny g t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 12)

idegnyugtató

v n d r b t


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 12)

vándorbot

v d r t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 12)

vádirat

g z t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 13)

igazítás

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 13)

nyaklánc

r b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 13)

rebarbara

d h ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

időhiány, adóhiány, dohány

l v h s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 13)

elvhűség

z n k r


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

zenekar

h n g z v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 13)

hangzavar

f g s ly m


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 13)

fogselyem

h j t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 14)

hajtóerő

h j r j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 14)

hajóraj

f k h gy m


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 14)

fokhagyma

f r j t j s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 14)

fürjtojás 

m l k z t


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 14)

emlékezet

f l s l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 14)

feleselés, feleselős, felsülés

k r k p r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 15)

kerékpár

t k l t s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 15)

tökéletes 

h sz d r n g


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

huszadrangú 

b sz sz l l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

bosszúálló

k sz k r v


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

készakarva 

n f l d t n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 15)

önfeledten

j n d k


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

ajándék 

m g b b n z


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 15)

megbabonáz

n h t t s g


----------



## laara (2018 Április 15)

önhittség 

z r v s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

ezeréves 

s h d r


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

siheder

s k d m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

síkidom

sz r k z t t


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 15)

szórakozott, szórakoztató

v r k z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 15)

várakozó

v s t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 16)

vasutas

r zs sz n


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 16)

rózsaszín

v s t p s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 16)

vastaps

h s d r l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 16)

húsdaráló

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 16)

védelem, vadalma

r d ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 16)

redőny

l d ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 17)

előidény 

r v d t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 17)

rövidítés

sz t n d j


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 17)

ösztöndíj

t v s m v sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 17)

ötvösművész

v s m r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 18)

övsömör

v sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 18)

évszak, veszik, viszik

h gy cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 18)

hegycsúcs

k l zs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 18)

eklézsia

g r d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 19)

gördeszka

h t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 19)

határ, hatóerő, hetéra

r sz g h t r


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 19)

országhatár

n g d t l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 19)

engedetlen

sz j p n sz


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 19)

szàjpenész

f r d l p d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 19)

fürdőlepedő

s t m ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 20)

sütemény

d s sz j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 20)

édesszájú

c r z


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 20)

ceruza

p d n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 20)

puding

gy l k s


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 20)

gyilkos 
(ez akár egy Agatha Christie krimi címe is lehetne: A gyilkos puding

r z l m z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 20)

rézlemez

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 20)

karalábé

t r k s k d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 20)

torkoskodó

cs l f n t


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 20)

csalafinta

cs p z t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 20)

csapzott

b n t d t


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 21)

bűntudat

f l r l p s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 21)

félrelépés

s n d sz n


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 21)

sündisznó

d c g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 21)

döcögés, döcögős

n sz j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 22)

nászajándék

v g k r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 22)

végakarat, üvegkeret

f g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 22)

fogkrém 

l t m t m


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 22)

ultimátum

l t m d j


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 23)

életműdíj

g l m s r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 23)

gálaműsor

h d v t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 23)

hídavatás

h r d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 23)

horda, hordó, híradó, hőriadó, hóriadó

g l m b


----------



## Brassai Mark (2018 Április 23)

galamb
sz m t g p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 23)

számítógép

p l cs n t


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 23)

palacsinta

p l cs n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 24)

plecsni, placsni

h r k ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 24)

harkály

h b g ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 24)

hóbagoly

k m f r


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 24)

kámfor

m f r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 25)

amfóra

v t r n


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 25)

vitrin

v n t s n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 25)

vonatsín

s t l s s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 25)

stílusos

h j l k k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 25)

hajlakk

n p sz m v g


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 25)

napszemüveg

ny k s s g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 26)

nyakasság

n k n t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 26)

önkéntes

s r g r p


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 26)

sárgarépa

t r sz k r


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 26)

társzekér

r sz k z


----------



## Cotta (2018 Április 26)

íróeszköz 

k t r t l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 26)

kétértelmű

b t r t l n


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 26)

bátortalan

d r n g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

derengés

p r c l n


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

porcelán

p r p l l r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

propeller

g g l g ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

agglegény

k s sz sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

kisasszony

n gy k z l b


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

négykézláb

k n g r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

kenguru

s g ly k


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

súgólyuk, segélyek

s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

ostrom, sóterem

cs n t k v cs


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

+ sütőrum 

csontkovács

sz z n l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

nem használok ilyet, biztos azért nem tudtam 

szezonális

j g h gy


----------



## huncili (2018 Április 27)

én is rendes rumot vagy aromát használok

jéghegy

s p g t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Április 27)

spagetti

l l l j


----------



## oolong (2018 Április 29)

illóolaj

l l l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Április 29)

elállít ?


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Április 30)

előállít, elállít, leállít

h r n k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 1)

hírnök

v n l z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 1)

vonalaz, vonalzó

k r k d l


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 1)

krokodil // „ l l l t ” –> élőállat 

t t t l


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 2)

kutyának, macskának, de még kiskacsának is lehet ilyen…


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 2)

etetőtál, itatótál

cs n k h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 2)

csónakház

cs r m v z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 2)

csuromvíz 

m s sz d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 3)

mosószóda

sz k n cs


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 3)

szókincs

t r t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 3)

tartár, tortúra

m t v c


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 3)

motiváció

p t k c k


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 3)

építőkocka

sz l r h m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 4)

szélroham

h r f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

hárfa

cs t ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

csótány

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

ötletes, átlátás, tiltás, töltés, táltos

s r k n ty


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

sarkantyú

m r zs l k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

morzsalék

p d n g p r


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

pudingpor

v r g b l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

vargabéles

p r p ty ty


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

pereputty

r k n s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

rokonság

sz m l cs


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 4)

szemölcs

r j z f l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

rajzfilm

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 4)

marcipán

l l n c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 4)

lelenc

k ny l m s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 5)

kényelmes

t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 5)

tükör, teker, takar, ütőkar, átkér

r b sz l g


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 5)

rabszolga

p l m l v l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 5)

pálmalevél

sz gy n


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 5)

szégyen

b r d l m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 5)

birodalom

sz g m r


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 5)

szögmérő

k r t t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 5)

karitatív

z g l m


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 5)

izgalom

h g n t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 5)

hugenotta

b k f n c


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 5)

bukfenc

t t g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 5)

tátogás, tótágas

p l c k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 5)

palack

cs z m d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 6)

csizmadia 

v d k t


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 6)

viadukt

v z s s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 6)

vízesés

d p l n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 6)

diópálinka

v m p r


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 6)

vámpír

s l t r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 6)

salétrom

v sz sz r


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 6)

visszáru, visszér, visszaír, visszaér

v sz r t g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 7)

viaszréteg

k r m gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 7)

körömágy

h t m g n s


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

hűtőmágnes

h t sz g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 7)

hitszegés, hatszöges, hétszöges

l t r n t v


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

alternatíva

l t r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 7)

latrina, laterna, eltérően

g l g ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 7)

galagonya 

g ny l s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 7)

gányolás

b n k f k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 8)

bankfiók

v sz h ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 8)

vészhelyzet

h j h d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 8)

hajóhad, hajóhíd

m m b r n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 9)

membrán

t p z r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 9)

tépőzár

l n c sz m


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 9)

láncszem

l b f c m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 9)

lábficam

j g h r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 9)

joghurt

j g h gy


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 10)

jéghegy

b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 10)

bizalom

p r f sz sz r


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 11)

professzor

p r f d g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 11)

parafadugó

r d m j gy


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 11)

érdemjegy

r d s sz m


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 12)

ráadásszám

sz k s j g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 13)

szokásjog

h t l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 13)

hétálmú hatalom

j t l m


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 14)

jutalom

l t sz m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 14)

létszám

sz m p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 14)

szempár

z z d t


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 15)

izzadt

s t cs


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 16)

sütőcső, üstcső (?)

cs p p k


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 16)

cseppkő

h p p g


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 16)

+ esőtócsa (s t cs)

hüppög

h k p p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 16)

éhkopp

t n c l p s


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 16)

tánclépés

r z t b l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 16)

réztábla

j t l l s


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 17)

jótállás

v l t t r s


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 17)

váltótárs

l t t v l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 17)

alattvaló

j t k s


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 17)

játékos

j v r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 17)

jóváírás

g j z r


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 17)

gejzír

g l l r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 17)

gallér

t r f g t


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 18)

térfogat

t j h z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 18)

tájház

g m s k t


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 18)

gémeskút

t j f t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 18)

tájfutás

l b r d r


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 18)

labrador

l p cs s r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 19)

lépcsősor

v r t z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 19)

virtuóz

p g cs


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 19)

pogácsa

r g cs


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 20)

ragacs 

k r v t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 20)

kerevet

sz v sz l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 21)

szívószál

sz v l p k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 21)

szövőlepke

f s t m ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 21)

festmény

m k s k r k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 21)

mókuskerék

sz sz t l l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 22)

szesztilalom

sz m b l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 22)

szimbólum

p r t k l l


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 22)

protokoll

k n cs l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 22)

kancsal

k m r ny k


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 22)

komornyik

k k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 22)

kőkemény

v d sz l s


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 22)

vadászles

d k m n t c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 22)

dokumentáció

sz v t p r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 23)

szívtipró

n d n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 23)

indián

t z g f ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Május 23)

tőzegáfonya

k r sz t t


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 23)

keresztút

k d r z s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 24)

káderezés

h s b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 24)

hasáb

f g z m n c


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 24)

fogzománc

f j l c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 24)

fejléc

p r c z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 25)

precíz 

k k p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 25)

kikapar, kakaópor

k b l d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 26)

kobold

l v l z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 26)

levelezés

k r m l k k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 26)

körömlakk

t l t t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 27)

töltet

k v t l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 27)

kivétel, kivitel

n t z m ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 27)

intézmény

cs g r ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

csőgörény

zs k b m cs k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 27)

zsákbamacska

sz l g v t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

szalagavató

k l m j k


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 27)

kalamajka 

t r n n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

tréning

k t n d l g


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

katonadolog

p l n k t n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

plankton

f l b r sz t


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

felébreszt 

h t f j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

hétfejű

f l n t t


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

felnőtt 

p p r sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

papirusz

r n d v


----------



## laara (2018 Május 27)

randevú

gy n k v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 27)

gyanakvó

l m k p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 28)

álomkép

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 28)

élettér

t j b g r z


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 28)

tejbegríz // + leltár

t l j v z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 28)

_a leltár nem jó.._

talajvíz
j l n t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 29)

jelentés, jelentős, jelenítés // igaz, elnéztem

l l n t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 29)

ellentét

m g b b n z


----------



## oolong (2018 Május 29)

megbabonáz
f k b b

d l b b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 29)

fókabébi
délibáb

z b r


----------



## Cotta (2018 Május 29)

zebra 

k l cs n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 29)

kölcsön, külcsín

k l cs ly k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Május 29)

kulcslyuk

p ty t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 30)

potyautas

k r z m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 30)

katicabogár

k r m gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 30)

karizom, karizma //fentebb..
körömágy

l ny g t l n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 31)

lényegtelen

l l m t n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Május 31)

illemtan

l l r g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Május 31)

allergia

v r f l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 1)

várfal

m n k h ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 1)

munkahely

m r d ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 1)

meredély, mordály

s t b l


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 1)

stabil, estéből, sütibuli, sétabeli

p f sz k l l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 2)

pofaszakáll

p sz k f


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 2)

piszkafa 

t r t z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 2)

tartozás

r n d b n


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 2)

rendben

k r h t l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 3)

karhatalom

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 3)

gazság, igazság

m ly n sz n t


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 3)

mélyenszántó

m d r t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 3)

madáretető, madáritató

h t zs k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 3)

hátizsák

h r g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 4)

horgászat

r b v t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 4)

árbevétel

t k m g


----------



## qzmics (2018 Június 4)

beebeus írta:


> árbevétel
> 
> t k m g


tökmag
p r l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 4)

eperlekvár

j g h r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 4)

joghurt

j c n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 4)

jácint

r k m z g


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 4)

örökmozgó

s j t k k c


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 4)

sajtkukac 

h k ny h


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 4)

hókunyhó

t r h ny


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 4)

trehány, tarhonya

t k r r s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 5)

tükörírás

t k r s s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 6)

átkeresés, tekeréses, útkeresés 

f sz t l n l


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 6)

főasztalnál fesztelenül

m sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 6)

maszatol

m l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 6)

ámulat, emelet, imaélet, mulató, umlaut

d l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 6)

idült, dőlt, dúlt, delta, dűlőút

v v z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 6)

ivóvíz

l f n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 7)

elefánt

f k n l


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 7)

fakanál

s d r f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 7)

sodrófa

f l d sz n t


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 7)

földszint

m ly n sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 7)

mélyenszántó

j h t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 7)

juhtúró

r p l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 8)

repül, repülő, írópala 

r p l t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 9)

árpolitika

r z f v s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 9)

rézfúvós

k g l f


----------



## laara (2018 Június 9)

kuglóf 

l v l t r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 9)

levéltár

cs k l p n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 9)

csuklópánt

m x m m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 10)

maximum

k r m l l


----------



## laara (2018 Június 10)

karamell

k l sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 10)

klassz, kulissza

s t t g


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 10)

sötétig suttog

t t g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 10)

tátog

t z j l z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 11)

tűzjelző

sz n t s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 11)

szentség

k s l ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 12)

kislány

p r s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 12)

apróság

sz r z d s


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 12)

szerződés

b r n d s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 12)

ábrándos

b sz s f r


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 12)

buszsofőr 

b j sz k t


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 12)

bajuszkötő

b v h ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 12)

búvóhely

l s ly ly d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 13)

elsüllyed, lesüllyed

m n l g


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 13)

monológ

m k r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 13)

makaron, makaróni, mikron

v d sz g r ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 13)

vadászgörény

v r h ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 14)

vörheny, vérhiány

h n d b n d


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 14)

handabanda

h z l l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 14)

huzalláda, hizlalda

h m b r g r


----------



## huncili (2018 Június 15)

hamburger

cs r k f g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 15)

csirkefogó

k r p t l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 15)

kárpótlás

r b r b r


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 15)

rebarbara 

gy r t l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 15)

egyértelmű

p t r l m


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 15)

petróleum 

p sz p j t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 15)

puszipajtás

h g d


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 15)

hegedű

b r t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 16)

barátok, bőrtok, birtok, bírtok 

k v sz m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 17)

kávészem

n l t r j z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 18)

önéletrajz

z b r n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 18)

őzbarna

c m m g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

cammog

gy t r l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

gyötrelem

h s g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

hűség, hiúság

m m l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 19)

imamalom

x t r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 19)

extrém

f g g m p p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 19)

Kuriga írta:


> hűség, hiúság
> 
> m m l m


+ éhség


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 19)

függőmappa

z k l t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 19)

zaklatás

l k l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 19)

elkelt, elkölt, alakult, alakulat

m g s s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 19)

magasság

d g s s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 19)

idegesség

n v t l n


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 20)

névtelen, nívótlan, invitálni

l v t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 20)

elvetél, elvétel, elővétel

r ny k


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 20)

árnyék 

k ny k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 21)

konyak

h l k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 21)

halikra

f r j t j s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 22)

fürjtojás

r p l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 22)

repülő, répalé

cs n k h z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 23)

csónakház

l m m g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 23)

almamag

m l k z t


----------



## laara (2018 Június 23)

emlékezet 

t ny r j s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 24)

tenyérjós

z p t j s


----------



## laara (2018 Június 24)

záptojás

f l m l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Június 24)

fülemüle

b k b r


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 24)

békebíró, bikabőr, békabőr

l k b r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 24)

lakbér

k r k t r


----------



## laara (2018 Június 24)

karikatúra 

t m k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 24)

+karakter

témakör

k k t sz


----------



## laara (2018 Június 24)

kaktusz, kakaó-ítész, kokó-túsz 

r j n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 24)

rajong(ó), őrjöng(ő)

t r p sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 25)

terepasztal

t m b h z


----------



## laara (2018 Június 25)

tömbház 

b b p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 25)

bubópestis

m g ny g t t


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 25)

megnyugtató 

s h n s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 26)

suhanás

s r t n g r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 26)

sártenger

k m sz k r


----------



## laara (2018 Június 26)

kamaszkor 

t l j t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 26)

tolóajtó

h d g r z s


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 26)

hidegrázás

h b v r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 27)

habverés

b cs m g l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 28)

becsomagol

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 28)

irodalom, riadalom, uradalom

l x s c k k


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 28)

luxuscikk

l d s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 28)

eladás, előadás, oldás, lédús, áldás

n m f l m


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 29)

némafilm

n p l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Június 29)

napelem, napalm

j t k ny s g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Június 30)

jótékonyság

d k z s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Június 30)

adakozás 

k r l v l


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 30)

körlevél

r l v s


----------



## laara (2018 Június 30)

erőleves 

sz ny g n v z


----------



## oolong (2018 Június 30)

szúnyoginvázió

sz g l sz v


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 1)

Nem szaglószerv akart volna lenni?


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 1)

más ötlet: szagelszívó

g g g l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 1)

guggolás

t r v ny


----------



## laara (2018 Július 1)

törvény 

t t m sz l p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 1)

totemoszlop

l v s k cs


----------



## laara (2018 Július 1)

lovaskocsi 

sz g f sz g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 1)

szegfűszeg

m g s b s l


----------



## laara (2018 Július 1)

megsebesül

h z m z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 1)

házimozi

k l m t r


----------



## laara (2018 Július 1)

kilométer 

k t f t


----------



## huncili (2018 Július 1)

aktfotó

l m cs r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 2)

elemcsere

b j sz k t


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 2)

bajuszkötő

b z l t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

bazaltkő

k j m n


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 2)

kajmán

l j m l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

lejmol

sz n d v cs


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 2)

szendvics

d s d


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 2)

diósodó, idősödő, adásidő 

gy r t sz m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

ügyiratszám

l n cs h s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 2)

löncshús

b r l n s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

briliáns

k m ly t l n


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 2)

komolytalan 

l b b l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

lábbilincs

d l b b


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 2)

délibáb

b l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 2)

abálólé, balul, belőle

s b t p sz


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 4)

sebtapasz

sz sz m sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 4)

szöszmösz

j gy gy r


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 5)

jegygyűrű

n gy gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 5)

nagygyűlés

l v sz r k


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 5)

lövészárok

l b d r z k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 6)

labdaérzék

r zs f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 6)

rózsafa

k t sz r


----------



## laara (2018 Július 6)

kétszer(i), kötszer, aktaszóró, kútszerű

l l n l l s


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Július 6)

ellenállás

p ly k t j s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 7)

pulykatojás

r l v s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 7)

erőleves, ráolvas

c r n sz l


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 7)

cérnaszál

c l p n t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 7)

célpont

r l v s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 8)

erőleves /kettővel ezelőtt pont ezt adtam fel - ha ez a megfejtés

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 8)

irodalom, riadalom, uradalom

ny l c


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 8)

rituevu írta:


> erőleves /kettővel ezelőtt pont ezt adtam fel - ha ez a megfejtés
> 
> r d l m


akkor legyen a megfejtés: író-olvasó, úrlovas 

nyolc

r l l v s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 8)

árleolvasó

cs g l p cs


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 8)

csigalépcső 

n r c k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 8)

önarckép

j r d sz g ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 8)

járdaszegély

j h h d ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 8)

juhhodály

f j z t


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 8)

fejezet, fajzat

l j z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 8)

aljzat

J p t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 9)

Jupiter

v d r z


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 9)

vadorzó

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 9)

vedlik, vádalku, vadlak

g h j l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 10)

éghajlat

f h j l j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 10)

fahéjolaj

v s r n p


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 10)

vasárnapi
v l t rs k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 11)

válótársak

h t d k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 11)

hatodik, hetedik

h s n l s g


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 11)

hasonlóság
f r ly z k


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 12)

furulyázik

f j s ly s


----------



## galatimi (2018 Július 12)

fajsúlyos
flkgylm


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 12)

félkegyelmű

f l k gy l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 13)

fülkagyló

f m p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 13)

fémipar

l b r n t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 13)

labirintus

l v s s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 14)

leveses

b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 14)

bizalom

d k l t zs


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 14)

dekoltázs

d r zs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 14)

darázs

n v m b r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 14)

november

s p r t m z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 15)

sportmez

l s m r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 15)

elismerés

h n t sz k


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 15)

hintaszék

h n t p r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 15)

hintőpor
k r ly k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 16)

királyok

t l v j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 16)

tolvaj

k k s t r j


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 16)

kakastaréj
ty k t l l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 17)

tyúktoll

l d s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 17)

leadás, eladás, lédús, oldás, áldás, ládás

sz m t d m b


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 17)

szemétdomb

sz r z b b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 17)

szárazbab, szárazabb

l l t r v s


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 17)

állatorvos

l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 17)

ellenőr

t r k t r


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 17)

traktor

r k t n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 18)

őrkatona

v r g b l s


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 18)

vargabéles

v r g cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 18)

virgács

r j z f l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 19)

rajzfilm

k m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 19)

koma, kóma, kémia, kámea, kém

p p g j


----------



## laara (2018 Július 19)

papagáj 

l m b r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 19)

lambéria

sz m p r


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 19)

szempár

sz t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 19)

szitaszűrő 

sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 20)

sztori, szótár, szatír, sztár

f ny s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 21)

fényes

f r g t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 21)

forgótőke

p ly k c m b


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 21)

pulykacomb

p n k r h m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 21)

pánikroham

t r m b t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 22)

trombita

t cs g


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 22)

tocsogó

k cs g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 23)

kecsege, kócsag

f v g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 23)

favágó

n k n t s


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 23)

önkéntes

k n t z


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 24)

bányászok is, katonák is használhatják ezt a szót, de más-más értelemben …


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 25)

aknatűz

k r h


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 25)

korhű

b l p j gy


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 25)

belépőjegy

k t n d l g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 25)

katonadolog

s t t sz t k


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 25)

statisztika 

k c k p k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 25)

kockapóker

h n g s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 25)

hangos, hőingás

h n s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 25)

éhínség, Hanság, honiság

m n s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 25)

minőség

f cs k n d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 26)

fecskendő

r s k r k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 26)

óriáskerék

p r f m


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

parfüm 

p n r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

panoráma

d g t g p


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

adogatógép 

l ny g z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

lenyűgöző 

v r p r f


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 26)

vérprofi (itt mindenki)

j t t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 26)

jótétemény

h b g ly


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 26)

hóbagoly

v l l n f ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 27)

villanófény

v d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 27)

védőjáték

sz t k t


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 27)

szitakötő, ösztöke 

h t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 27)

hatókör, hatökör, hatkor, hétkor

k r t r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 27)

kritérium

v sz sz p r p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 28)

vesszőparipa

v n h r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 28)

vonóhorog

l p c k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 28)

lapocka

h j k t l


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 28)

hajókötél

h j sz l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 28)

hajszol, hajszoló, hajszál

cs g ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 29)

csigolya (csegely)

r g ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 29)

rigolya, ragály

s r k n ty


----------



## oolong (2018 Július 29)

sarkantyú

s r k k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 29)

sirokkó, sarokkő

h n g r k m


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Július 29)

hungarikum
v l sz t v z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 29)

választóvíz

s p g t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 29)

spagetti

sz k m n d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 30)

szókimondó

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

kávéfőző

p r b t t l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Július 30)

próbatétel

l t r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

előtörés, letörés, eltörés, eltérés, letérés, literes, életerős

d h gy n m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

dehogynem

sz l g t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

szólógitár

gy z l m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

győzelem

d b sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

időbeosztás

sz m p l l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

szempilla

v l l l p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

váll-lap

g r m b


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

goromba

cs g l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 30)

csigalépcső

z z d t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 30)

izzadt

k n k l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Július 31)

kánikula

n p t j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 31)

naptej

t p sz t l t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

tapasztalat, tapasztalt

cs r k f g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 31)

csirkefogó

f k v t m sz


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

fekvőtámasz

f l l b d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 31)

fallabda

k r t z l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

kritizál

s p l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 31)

spulni

j t l m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

jutalom

p n z r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Július 31)

pénzérme

f g k r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Július 31)

fogkrém

c p p sz t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 1)

cipőpaszta

h j k f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 1)

hajkefe

b s ty


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Augusztus 1)

bástya

l d l k cs


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 2)

oldalkocsi

p l


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 2)

opál, piál, pala, pulai, pele, Pelé, Pali, Pauli, puli, páli, póló, ápol, ápoló, épül, épülő

p l p t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 3)

pulpitus

r g g m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

rágógumi

d l b b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 3)

délibáb

h m v s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 3)

hamvas

z v t r z n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 4)

zivatarzóna

k b l s


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 4)

kiabálás, kábulás

z b l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 4)

zabálás

v r zs l t


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Augusztus 4)

varázslat

k n cs s l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 4)

kincsesláda

k r m f k t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

koromfekete

sz x f n s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 4)

szaxofonos

k k cs k l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

kukucskál

m zs l z k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 4)

mazsolázik

l b d r g s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

labdarúgás

g ly s gy


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Augusztus 4)

gulyáságyú

r f n r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 4)

rafinéria

cs l n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 8)

csalántea

m g r n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 9)

megérint

g r n t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 9)

garantál

c r p l


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 9)

ciripel

s h n s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 9)

suhanás

l h t s g


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 9)

lehetőség //+őshonos 

n k sz l g l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 9)

önkiszolgáló

d r m b l


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 9)

időromboló doromboló dörömböl

k r c c n s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 9)

kiruccanás

k c c n t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 9)

koccintás

r g d z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 9)

ragadozó

k z s l b s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 10)

kezeslábas

k z s m r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 10)

közismert

f l k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 11)

felakaszt

f l m l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 11)

fülemüle, felemelő

t h r v n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 12)

tehervonat

l k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 12)

lokál, elkel, alakul, előkelő

s r t n g r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 13)

sártenger

t k t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 13)

tik-tak, taktika

n f l j cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 13)

nefelejcs

s t r c v k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 13)

sátorcövek

h gy cs cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 13)

hegycsúcs

f d l sz k


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 13)

fedélszék 

k r k d l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 13)

krokodil

t p sz t l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 13)

tapasztalt, tapasztalat

m n t r n d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 13)

menetrend

t t sz k


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 13)

tetszik

h z m s n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 14)

huzamosan

n k r l g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 14)

nekrológ

v l m ny


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 14)

vélemény
l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 14)

lekvár, elkever

sz r p sz t s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 14)

szereposztás

s t n t sz t l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 14)

istentisztelet // de ez túl sok betű, a játék nevében az szerepel, hogy „*4-5-max-6-mássalhangzó…*”

d t n t r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 14)

Jogos, valóban hosszúra sikerült, elnézést!

detonátor

d ny h h z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 14)

dunyhahuzat

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 14)

szúnyogcsípés

k ny r sz l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 14)

kenyérszelet

m g m n k l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 14)

megmunkáló

ny k k n d


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 14)

nyakkendő
k z v t t s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 15)

közvetítés

g r b n z


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 15)

gerebenez 

s b k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

síbakancs

m s d p r c


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 15)

másodperc 

p r c l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

parcella

p d l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 15)

padlás

b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

birtok, bőrtok, barátok, boríték

v r r g p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

varrógép

f l n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

falinaptár

b sz r k ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

boszorkány

s t p p r r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

stopperóra

k r zs


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

kurázsi, kőrózsa 

l v n d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

levendula

p r sz v


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

porszívó

k r k p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

kerékpár

r g g m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

rágógumi

f k n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

fakanál

s ly m h r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 15)

selyemhernyó

f l k n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

flakon

s r g d ny ny


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 15)

sárgadinnye
-s k b t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 15)

esőkabát

k r f l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 16)

karfiol

v r b


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

veréb, véreb

p g ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 16)

pogány, pagony

r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

regény

l d s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 16)

lédús áldás, aldis előadás 

h j l n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

hajlandó

k r h t r s


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 16)

korhatáros 

k v n cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

kíváncsi

g r v t c


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 16)

gravitáció

v z s s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

vízesés

k r ly l ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 16)

királylány

s d r f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

sodrófa

t r sz


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 16)

terasz
k p r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 16)

kaparás, kőporos, kapros, képírás

m g h j l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 16)

meghajol
t l d l k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 17)

toldalék

l p l v l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 17)

lapulevél

h ny n g r


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 17)

hányinger 

v g t t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 17)

vegetatív

l p cs f k


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 17)

lépcsőfok 

d sz t l l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 17)

desztillál

r zs b m b


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 17)

rózsabimbó 

h t r sz g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 17)

határszegő

d r m b l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 17)

dorombol 

d d r l


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 17)

diódaráló

b r sz


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 17)

abrosz 

s l c c


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 17)

slicc

s p l n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 18)

spulni

k t k s


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 18)

kaotikus 

l s r n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 18)

elsőrendű

f g s k r k


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 18)

fogaskerék, fogaskerekű

f cs g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 18)

fecsegés

k n d l l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 19)

kandalló

l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 19)

áltat, éltet, letét, alátét, előtt, ültet, alatt, lótetű stb

f r g h j t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Augusztus 19)

terasz, áteresz, túrsz

m sz g t


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 19)

féreghajtó

mészégető 

b k g l m b


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Augusztus 19)

békegalamb
s t t k k


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 20)

sötétkék 

k k r s r g


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 20)

okkersárga

s k r p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 20)

skorpió

r d t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

radiátor

h s n l s g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

hasonlóság 

p l d b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

példabeszéd

v v z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 21)

ivóvíz

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

képkeret

t r k ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 21)

törékeny, tárkony

b r k ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

berkenye, birkaanya

m d v b cs


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

medvebocs 

ny v s k z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

enyveskezű

dzs n g l


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

dzsungel 

r sz sz h sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

rosszhiszemű 

l v j r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

alvajáró

r c n s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

ricinus

p n t l k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

pántlika

cs r sz m r c


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

cserszömörce

r c v z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 21)

arcvíz

p ly v


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

pelyva

cs t r n cs


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 21)

csatornacső 

n t r j


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 21)

interjú

d l sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 22)

odaliszk

f gy l l t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

fagylalt

t v r ny t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 22)

távirányító

ny l v sz sz


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

nyílvessző

m n t j gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 22)

menetjegy

sz l t s n p


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 22)

születésnap

d f gy


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

odafagyó, diófaágy

p r sz r p


----------



## Cotta (2018 Augusztus 22)

eperszörp (diófagyival )

r t r n d z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

iratrendező

s p r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 22)

spárga

l l n l l s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

ellenállás

t p r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 22)

tópart, tepertő, tiporta, teperte

m d z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

medúza

b r t k p


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 22)

borítókép

k r t k p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 22)

kertkapu

cs n k l k k


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 23)

csónaklakk

cs t r t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 23)

csütörtök

cs l d t g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 23)

családtag

l j m z


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 23)

olajmező 

k cs k f


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 24)

kecskefű 

k p r m g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 24)

+kaucsukfa
kapormag

c k r n d


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 24)

cukornád

g r n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 24)

gránát

h m ly s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 25)

homályos

n l g l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 25)

önelégült

c r p l


----------



## oolong (2018 Augusztus 25)

ciripel

r r p l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 25)

űrrepülő

d g t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

adogató

sz m m r t k


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

szemmérték 

t t m sz l p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

totemoszlop

cs m g k l d


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

csomagküldő

s t r m g p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

ostromgép

b r c p


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

bőrcipő

d r z k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

időérzék

r z l m


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

érzelem 

k s d b l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 25)

késdobáló

sz ny g r j t


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 25)

szőnyegrojt 

m z s m z s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 26)

mézesmázos

z l t l b


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 26)

ízeltlábú

c p p r t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 27)

cipőpertli

k r z m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 27)

karizom, karizma

m s m d v


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 27)

mosómedve

m s ly l b m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 28)

mosolyalbum

s k v l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Augusztus 28)

őskövület

l cs ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Augusztus 30)

alacsony

l p v t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Augusztus 30)

alapvető

t k l p


----------



## laara (2018 Augusztus 31)

tőkealap 

l l l t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 1)

előállítás

l t r


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

lőtér, liter, lator, ultra, altér, el(ő)tör, letörő, életőr, eltérő, ülőtér, letér, életér, lótúró, életerő ... _még egy utolsó:_ előtér

t t t h ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 1)

tetthely

n p sz m v g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 1)

napszemüveg 

v r g n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 1)

virágének

p n r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 1)

panoráma

cs t t n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 2)

csattan

z t l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 2)

ízetlen, íztelen

g r n t l


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 3)

garantál 

z b l z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 3)

zaboláz, zablázó

k r m l sz s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 3)

karmolászás

cs l f n t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 3)

csalafinta

m g h l t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 3)

megihlet 

sz k m n d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 4)

szókimondó

m g k l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 4)

megokol

m n d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 4)

mandala, mandula

g g l g ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 4)

agglegény 

g l g ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 4)

galagonya

k r k l b


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 4)

karikaláb 

m g n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 4)

meginog

p k n t r


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 4)

pikantéria 

l d z t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 4)

áldozat
gy j t l ng


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 5)

gyújtóláng

b r k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

abrak, ibrik, barka, bárka, birka, burok, berek

p l p t s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 5)

pulpitus

t j t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

tajték

k k ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

kökény 

l ny l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

leányálom, lenyelem, lenyalom

ny l v sz sz


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

nyílvessző, nyelvészész 

sz l h m s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

szélhámos

v g d sz k


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

vágódeszka 

sz n j t sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

színjátszó

g ly s t l l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 5)

golyóstoll

p l cs n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

palacsinta

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 5)

csirkeszárny

v s v l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

vasvilla

m z t l b


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

mezítláb 

m p t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

amputál

v d r g ny s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

vadregényes 

gy t t r z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

együttérzés

k t r ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 5)

kátrány, kőtorony 

v g t r n s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 5)

vegetáriánus

z n sz r z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 5)

zeneszerző

p t k r k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 6)

pótkerék

ny j gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 6)

anyajegy

v l l f


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 6)

vállfa

l s k m r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 7)

éléskamra

h l p t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 7)

hólapát

k m r ny k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 7)

komornyik

v r g cs k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 7)

virágcsokor

d b p r g s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 8)

dobpergés

l t k p s


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 8)

életképes

l t t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 8)

előtt, alatt, lótetű, letét, alátét, altat, éltet, ültet, áltat, látta, lőtte, előtét

l k p z c


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 8)

alkupozíció

l k p sz t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 8)

elképesztő, lekopasztó

f k ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 8)

fáklya, fekély

b k g t s


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 8)

fáklya, fekély
békaügetés

p sz d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 8)

puszedli

k r h


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 9)

korhű

h j h l


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 9)

hajháló

r s k t g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 9)

roskatag

b l cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 9)

bölcs, bölcső, "Balcsi" 

r m ny f t m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 9)

reményfutam

l t ny g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 9)

oltóanyag, létanyag, életnyűg 

v v l l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 9)

vívóállás

l m r m


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 9)

almárium 

t r m b t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 9)

trombita

h r n g n t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 9)

harangöntő

t t j s


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 9)

teatojás, tutajos

v t j g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 9)

vétójog 

h l l m s


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 9)

hullámos hallomás, hullamosó

h l l j


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 9)

halolaj

sz cs p l s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 9)

szócséplés
l d z t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 10)

áldozat, áldozta, üldözte, lődözte, előidézte

s t p p r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 10)

stopper

r t l j s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 10)

erőteljes

v d sz g r ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 10)

vadászgörény 

b b k l n gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 10)

babakelengye

p t t g


----------



## huncili (2018 Szeptember 10)

pattog/ó, póttag

p r l k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 10)

pirulák,porolók
s g ly k


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Szeptember 10)

súgólyuk, segélyek

sz k m n d


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 10)

szókimondó

sz z f l d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 11)

szűzföld

l p t


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 11)

lapát, lapit, alapít/ó, leépít, ülepít/ő, lópata, lopta

l p t p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 11)

laptop

r b z l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

ribizli

s t p p r (és nem, nem stopper! )


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Szeptember 11)

sütőpapír _(pedig első ránézésre a stopper ugrott be )
_
s t r m _ (ez is a konyhában található)_


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

_az én konyhámban:_ ostrom_(állapotok), _sütőrum 

s l t r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

sütőrum, sütőráma, sótörőm


(szerk: bocs, nem láttam, akkor

salétrom)

t l f n t m


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

telefontéma 

ny g b sz r z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

anyagbeszerző

t c h n l g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

technológia 

sz sz f g l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

szeszfoglaló? esszéfoglaló 

Á, nem, inkább _összefoglaló
_
d t t r h z


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

szöszfogóolló 

adattárház 

l sz m l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

laara írta:


> szöszfogóolló



Ez egy szó?

leszámolás, lószámolás

b b k l n gy


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

minek ennyit szőrözni, kicsit rosszulesik, hogy ennyire nem bízol bennem 

babakelengye

d k m n t m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 11)

no jó, nem _szöszölök_ vele...

dokumentum

d k l z d s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 11)

diáklázadás 

v n sz r g


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 11)

vánszorog

v sz v r g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 11)

viaszvirág

cs r k f g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 12)

csirkefogó

d k t t m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 12)

diktátum

r n d b n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 12)

rendben

b r n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 12)

ábránd, bőrönd, brandy

n v n p


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 12)

névnap
b r t k


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Szeptember 12)

birtok, bőrtok, bérautók

h n g s v


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 12)

hangsáv

s p c l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 12)

speciális

p r b l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 12)

probléma

l l k l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 13)

lelkület

l k r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 13)

előkert

t r m b t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 13)

trombita, otrombát 

k l n s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 13)

különös

l b t r l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 13)

lábtörlő

n k g n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 14)

inkognitó

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 14)

álomkép

p sz ly


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 14)

paszuly

b t n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 14)

bitang

s s v


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 14)

sósav

h s v


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 14)

húsevő, hősáv, hósáv, hősévé

k l n s _(ami ezúttal nem különös)_


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 14)

kliens

p n sz k d s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 14)

panaszkodás
t t r s


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 14)

útitárs (áttörés, áttérés, úttörés)

n t r s (_ez meg nem notórius nőtárs_)


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 14)

_a manóba, eztán tényleg a precíz gondolatolvasás lesz az elvárás?_

_notórius nőtárs tippje_: intrós nitrós 

k ny r t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 14)

könyörtelen

p sz sz m s t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 14)

pesszimista 

h m p ly g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 14)

hömpölyög

cs m g l s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 14)

csomagolás 

sz m k n g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 15)

szmoking

n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 15)

indulat

p r f z m s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 15)

profizmus 

p r f r k s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 15)

parafarakás

r ny s k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 15)

aranysakál

n v t s g s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 15)

nevetséges

t r b n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 15)

tribün

f t c p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 15)

futócipő

r b r b r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 15)

rebarbara

f t s l p ly


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 15)

futsalpálya 

k cs k r n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 15)

kacskaringó

n s p ly


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 15)

naspolya

t r b n


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 15)

tribün, tőrben, térben, Tarabini, túróban

b n b k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 16)

bűnbak

s s r r


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

sasorr 

g r d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 16)

gördeszka

l z c


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

lazac

r r t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 16)

irritál

p ly v


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

pelyva, pályaív

h z l l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 16)

háziállat, hizlalt

t p r t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

tepertő, átpirít, tóparti útpart 

v z l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 16)

vázlat

l p l v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 16)

alapelv

j g sz b ly


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 16)

jogszabály 

r k ny sz r t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 16)

rákényszerít

b k b r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

békebíró

p l m d r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 17)

palimadár

m g z n


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 17)

magazin 

k r t r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

akaraterős, kortárs, kartárs, kartörés

t v r ny t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

távirányító

k l k l c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

kalkuláció

t k f z l k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

tökfőzelék

l p t t s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 17)

alapítatás
j s g c k k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

nem jó, szerintem az _alapíttatás_ lenne, egy t-vel több


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 17)

Sir John írta:


> nem jó, szerintem az _alapíttatás_ lenne, egy t-vel több


Jogos!
legyen:
léptetés
j s g c k k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

újságcikk

v l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

aniko45 írta:


> Jogos!
> legyen:
> léptetés
> j s g c k k



Az az!

villamos

r z n d t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

rázendít

cs t t n


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 17)

csattanó, csattan

l v sz t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

elveszett

p k s t m ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 17)

péksütemény 

v r g r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

virágárus

b r t s g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 17)

barátság 

l l t l d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 17)

állateledel

m n t j gy


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

menetjegy

v l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

villamos, vallomás

k d k l t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

koedukált

cs k b r n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

csokibarna

s k l t z k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

sikoltozik

f t g r f


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

fotográfia

l m n t r s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

elementáris 

t r n t r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

tornaterem

s j t b l g


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

sajtóblog 

t r k ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 17)

tárkony, tárkány

sz t t sz k p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 17)

sztetoszkóp / +törékeny

f j s ly


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 17)

fajsúly
b r p l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

bárpult

sz m t t l p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 18)

szeméttelep

t l l s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 18)

tálalás, átállás, túlélés

gy m r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

találás, tálalás, telelés, tilolás, túlélés, átállás, tollas

b r h z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 18)

gyomirtó
bőrhúzás, beruházás

m r l g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 18)

mérleg, marólúg

t p r t k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 18)

tiportak,tepertők
s g t s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

tápérték, tópartok, tepertők, tiportok és... útiprotkó! 

l t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 18)

segítség
látókör, letakar, lótakaró, életkor

g ly f sz k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

gólyafészek

m n d n sz n t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 18)

mindenszentek

s p r g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

spárga

p r h z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 18)

operaház

l l m t n


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 18)

illemtan 

k r sz t v z


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 18)

keresztvíz, karsztvíz

k r m p sz


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 18)

krampusz 

j f l k r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

éjfélkor, jófélékre

n k n t l n


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 18)

önkéntelen 

f s t k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 18)

füstkarika

sz n p d l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 19)

szénapadlás

sz n p d s


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 19)

színpadias

g z p d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 19)

gázpedál

t t t h ly


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 19)

tetthely

t t t sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 19)

áttetsző

v l p r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 19)

válóper
k r m ny


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 19)

kormány 

t k r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 19)

takarmány

l p v t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 19)

alapvető

s p l t t


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 19)

spaletta

s k l p l


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 19)

skalpol

d g r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 19)

diagram

v k c n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 20)

vakcina

k p c n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

kapucni

l s k m r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 20)

éléskamra

s t p d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

satupad

ny j gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 20)

anyajegy

v z p k


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 20)

vízipók

sz p k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

aszpik, szopik

l cs ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 20)

alacsony

b l ny


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 20)

bölény
v r g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

virágos

s k v l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 20)

őskövület

z g r n c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

őzgerinc

k s d b l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 20)

késdobáló

v j l n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 20)

vájling

m d z


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 20)

medúza

m d z t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 20)

módozat

p l c k z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 21)

palackoz, polcköz


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 21)

Sir John írta:


> palackoz, polcköz


Feladvány?


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 21)

Ja, bocs...

f l d v ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 22)

feladvány

l m n t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 22)

előmenetel, lamentál

t r k t r


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 22)

traktor

r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 22)

raktér, rektor, reaktor

s b s s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 22)

sebesség

s l l n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 22)

sallang

sz l k k s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 22)

szélkakas 

t m b m b


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 22)

atombomba

t m m n


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 22)

autoimmun

t l t r d r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 23)

tolatóradar

t l p b t t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 23)

talpbetét 

h ny t r g t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 23)

hánytorgat

l b d r g s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 23)

labdarúgás 

v l l v t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 23)

vállvetve

c t r m


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 23)

citrom

t r c t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 23)

atrocitás

g n sz


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 23)

gonosz géniusz, gneisz 

g n sz t k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 23)

agonisztikus

m k s k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 23)

mókuskerék

s b sz ny g


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Szeptember 23)

subaszőnyeg

h r g l t


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 23)

horgolótű hergelt

s r g l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 24)

sereglet

f r g sz l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 24)

forgószél

k r p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 24)

korpa

m t sz l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 24)

metszőolló

s s r h d


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 24)

siserahad 

l k p z l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 24)

elképzel

l l m f


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 24)

államfő

c l l m z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 24)

acéllemez

l l m f (és nem államfő,)


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 24)

liliomfa

gy r ty l n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 24)

Az az! 
gyertyaláng

k h n g s t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 24)

kihangosít

s j t r sz l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 24)

sajtreszelő

k r m gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 25)

körömágy

m n g l d t


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 25)

mongolidióta 

n t n n


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 25)

antenna
g z t z h ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 25)

gáztűzhely

j g h r t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 25)

joghurt
f r d k d


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 25)

fürdőkád

r zs l l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 25)

rózsaillat

l l k ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Szeptember 25)

illékony

b sz k s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 26)

büszkeség

v r g b l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 26)

vargabéles

t m t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 26)

temető, tömítő, automata

b d s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 26)

büdös, bódés

p r c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 26)

perc, porc, pörc, perec, porció

h t sz k r ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 26)

hűtőszekrény

p r c (ismét, mert nincs a tippek között)


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 26)

operáció

l b ny m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 26)

Az az!

lábnyom

l t p ly


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 26)

Sir John írta:


> Az az!
> 
> lábnyom
> 
> l t p ly


A játékok egyik elfogadott - de le nem írt -, szabálya, amelyet bizonyára észrevettél, hogyha egy feladvány megfejtése betűre stimmel, elfogadott magyar szó, akkor bizony a feladványt adónak el kell fogadni. Alapvetően senki sem gondolatolvasó, hogy mondjuk négy-ötből te melyikre gondolsz. Mert vannak olyan betűk, amelyekből elég sokat szót össze lehet rakni.


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 26)

életpálya

l k l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 27)

rituevu írta:


> A játékok egyik elfogadott - de le nem írt -, szabálya...



Éppen ezért nem is állítottam meg a játékot. Nekem viszont nem tiltja semmi, hogy ugyanolyan mássalhangzókat adjak meg ismét, más szót várva.

alakul, lokál, előkelő, alkáli, elkel, elkél

f l f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 27)

falfesték

h t r s t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 27)

határeset

sz k l k r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 27)

sziklakert

b r s k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 27)

boroskancsó

v r s b gy


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 27)

vörösbegy
sz k l k r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 27)

sziklakert

j j sz l t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 27)

újjászületés

k r ty v r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 27)

kártyavár
k k k k f


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 27)

kakukkfű 

cs m b r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 27)

csombor

r v l ny h j


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 27)

árvalányhaj

r m d j


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

áramdíj, iramodj

r sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 28)

resztel

r m l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

áramló, iramló, rámol, remél, Rumélia, áruemelő, áremelő, erőemelő

r k t l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 28)

öröktél
r g g l z k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 28)

reggelizik

p s t l d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

postaláda

h_p_h_


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 28)

hópihe

l cs ny


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 28)

alacsony

h p g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 28)

hápogás

k s l ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

kislány

b l k v g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 28)

ablaküveg

h l k p t r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 28)

helikopter
m g n s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

mágnás, mágnes

p p t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 28)

pipitér

j g k r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 28)

jégkrém

k l d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Szeptember 29)

kaloda, kőláda, küld, kiold, kioldó, ékelődő

t m t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 29)

temető

k t r k


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

atomot, teamet, temető
kotorék, kitörők, kőtörők 

p r g t z


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 29)

pergőtűz

g r g t s


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

görgetés 

d p r l n


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Szeptember 29)

depralin
s g ly k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 29)

súgólyuk, segélyek

n h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Szeptember 29)

nehéz

k h z


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

kőház, kihúz, kihízó

t j f n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 29)

tájfun

k l d sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Szeptember 29)

kaleidoszkóp

s k r p


----------



## Sir John (2018 Szeptember 29)

skorpió

l d j s g


----------



## laara (2018 Szeptember 29)

előidejűség 

d p r l n /ami nem depralin


----------



## laara (2018 Október 1)

oké, nem jön össze ... legyen helyette:

k b t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

laara írta:


> előidejűség
> 
> d p r l n /ami nem depralin


diópraliné ?


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

kabát 

z n k d m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

(diópraliné, odaporolni, adóperelőn) csakazértis... 

zeneakadémia

cs p f g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

csípőfogó

t g m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 1)

autógumi

m g l t g t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

meglátogat

p k d k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 1)

epekedik

m t sz l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

metszőolló

d l l g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 1)

adóelőleg

f l k sz n t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 1)

félköszönet
s t ts g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

sötétség

sz n s sz k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 1)

+felköszönt

szénásszekér
b sz m g l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

buszmegálló

n m z t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 1)

nemeztakaró

n p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

napfény

k c


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 1)

akció, koca, akác, akácia

t t r t b r


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 1)

úttörőtábor

t t h n l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 1)

otthonülő

l l l j


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 2)

illóolaj

t t r l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 2)

útterelés, átterelés, tutorálás

t r k m z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 2)

törökméz

b d b cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 2)

bodobács

k z cs k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 2)

kézcsók

l m b k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 2)

lombik, lombok

m z g l p cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 2)

mozgólépcső

d d z m s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 2)

dadaizmus

k cs m k v z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 2)

kocsmakvíz

l l m t n


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 2)

illemtan

l l m cs ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 2)

államcsíny

k ty l t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 2)

kutyaélet

cs r k sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 3)

cserkész, cserkesz

ny v z


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 3)

enyvez

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 3)

élettér

sz b s m n t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 3)

szabásminta

l t r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 3)

életöröm, oltármű

p ly d v r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 3)

pályaudvar
j gy k z l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 3)

jegykezelő

k r p t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 3)

kárpótlás
h z s s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 3)

házasság

h z r l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 3)

hazaárulás

v d k z t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 3)

videokazetta 

l t m n m m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 4)

létminimum

l m k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 4)

álomkép

j l b sz d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 4)

jelbeszéd

b r r c


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 4)

aberráció

z r r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 4)

záróra, Zorro

l p s t l p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 5)

lapos talpú

n m f l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 5)

némafilm

r l k d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 5)

erőlködő, uralkodó, árulkodó

zs b t l v j


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 5)

zsebtolvaj
v l sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 5)

választás

f cs k n d


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 5)

fecskendő

v t f r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 5)

vitafórum

v z b l h


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 5)

vízibolha

v d k cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 5)

vadkacsa

l k b r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 5)

lakbér

p s t t m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 5)

pástétom

p zs g f r d


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 6)

pezsgőfürdő
h l sz t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

halaszt, halászt

l m f


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 6)

almafa

l l m t n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

illemtan

t m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 6)

tematikus

t r p sz t l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 6)

terepasztal 

k sz t f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 6)

akasztófa

h d g r z s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 6)

hidegrázás

m ly g r zs


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 6)

mélygarázs

f g r v s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 6)

fogorvos 

s b l z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

sebláz

d g zs b


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

idegzsába

l h ly


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

ülőhely

t r n s


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 Október 6)

trónus

b l t r m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

bálterem

t n c r n d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

táncrend

b l k k r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 6)

ablakkeret

d m b r z t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

domborzat

l d s t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

előadóest

cs r k f g


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 6)

csirkefogó

cs r k l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

cserkelés

v d k z t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

védőkazetta

t l b l t


----------



## laara (2018 Október 6)

italbolt /+videokazetta 

r sz r h j l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 6)

részrehajló

m s k t ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 6)

részrehajló

r g m b r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 6)

muskotály _és_ öregember

t l p n l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

talponálló

f l v l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 7)

falevél

f n v


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

főnév

k l k


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

kéklő kaláka, aklok, kiölök, kőalak ... kilökő koalák, kőlakó kulák, kilóik kiélők, ökleik...okulok, KLIK, ükalak, kőluk, _csakazértsenem hagyok ki semmit:_ kloáka

k m ny s p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

kéményseprő

d g v ny z s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

dugványozás 

d r m r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

drámaíró

p r f d g


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

parafadugó 

r h t r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

ruhatár

s t t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

sétatér, sütőtér

sz k l k r t


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

sziklakert 

v r j h j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

varjúháj

h n g v l l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

hangvilla 

b l k n l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

balkonláda

f j d l m s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

fájdalmas 

p r c z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

precíz

b n s m d


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

bánásmód 

l h l t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

élőhalott

k t ny l s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

kútnyílás //és _utólag rájöttem az igazira is_ : kotnyeles 

s t t g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

suttogás

zs k t c


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

zsákutca 

f t s m d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

futásmód

v z v z t k


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

vízvezeték 

f t s m d / ismét


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

fétismédia ... 

b l d l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

már majdnem ...  /fétisig tökéletes ... _na jó, a kegyetlenkedéseiről hírhedt laara megadja magát, és menjen továbba játék_: fétisimádó

bulidal beledől, blődli

t b l z t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

már éppen rájöttem...

táblázat

b l l d l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

hát persze ... én meg már majdnem elhittem 

balladául baloldal

f l d v ny


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 7)

feladvány

v v l l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

vívóállás

d g z l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 7)

adóigazolás

b l h p c


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

bolhapiac 

h l sz h l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

halászháló

c r z l m


----------



## laara (2018 Október 7)

ceruzaelem 

f f k t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 7)

affektál

m z m


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 8)

múzeum

z l s s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 8)

ízléses

t h r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 8)

teherautó

s v ny v z


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 8)

savanyúvíz
l m p n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 8)

+ásványvíz
lampion

j l k p


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 8)

jelkép

d l k r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 8)

dalkör
n t s t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 8)

nótaest

l z r k r d


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 8)

lézerkard

l t s m d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 8)

látásmód

s r l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 8)

söralátét

p r d k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 8)

prédikátor

d t ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 8)

datolya

m cs k j j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 8)

macskajaj

m r k n l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 8)

merőkanál 

n n m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 8)

anonim, nőnemű

j v d l m


----------



## laara (2018 Október 8)

jövedelem, javadalom 

k l l g m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 8)

kollégám, kullogóm

m l n l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 8)

emelnél mólónál, málnalé //+kollégium

p l t p n cs


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 8)

palotapincsi

p r sz l k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 8)

pruszlik
f j k n d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 9)

fejkendő

k p ny l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 9)

kapanyél

k r p t l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 9)

kárpótlás

l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 9)

kárpótlás

s p n t n


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 9)

spontán

sz n n p


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 9)

szünnap

b b l j


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 10)

babaolaj

l b b l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

lábbeli

b k b l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 10)

+állomás, élelmes //fentebb kimaradt

békebeli
sz r g l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

szorgalmas

t h n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 10)

utóhang

h r z n t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

horizont

p r d k c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 10)

produkció

k gy m r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

kígyómarás

p r l k v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 10)

eperlekvár

zs n l s


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 10)

zseniális

v n l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

vonulás, vénülés, vonalas, vaníliás

m g l g l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 10)

megelégel

p t k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 10)

pótkerék

k l cs n


----------



## laara (2018 Október 10)

külcsín, kölcsön 

s l t b r


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 10)

síelőtábor

c l t b l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 10)

céltábla

l t m d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 11)

eltömődő 

s k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 11)

sakál, sikál, iskola, skála

zs b p n z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 11)

zsebpénz

n p r f r g


----------



## laara (2018 Október 11)

napraforgó

n s t l l c


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 11)

installáció

r n d v


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 12)

randevú

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 12)

karaván, koravén

sz b r c k


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 12)

őszibarack

sz m r b r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 12)

szamárbőr 

sz m b r r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 13)

szombréró

h n g v l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 13)

hangvilla

g l v n l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 13)

gólvonal

t r m b l n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 13)

trambulin

f g t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 13)

fagott

f h r j


----------



## laara (2018 Október 13)

fehérje 

s t r n d d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 13)

strandidő

h t l l v l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 13)

hitellevél 

k t t t p


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 13)

kettétép

l l l s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 13)

lőállóság, (leállásig, lóállásig)

v c l l l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 13)

vacillál(tam én is)

r f n l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 13)

rafinált

m g l g d t t


----------



## laara (2018 Október 13)

megelégedett 

r l t v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 14)

relatív

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 14)

menyasszony

l v l h l l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 14)

levélhullás

r k l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 14)

reklám

ny r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 14)

nyárutó, nyerítő

r t t l n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 14)

értetlen

s r c p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 15)

sárcipő

s t b


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

stáb

v z s k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

vízisikló

h gy cs cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

hegycsúcs

r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

raktár, raktér, reaktor

sz k ny p c r


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 15)

szoknyapecér

sz k sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

szakszótár

l h r


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 15)

álhír, lóhere

l h t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

lehet, élhet, alhat, léhűtő

p n k r h m


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 15)

pánikroham

p r h z m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

párhuzam

k v f z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

kávéfőző

t j s l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

tejes láda

k k r c


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

kukorica

n g r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

angóranyúl

t h t s g s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

tehetséges

k m l h r t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 15)

kémelhárító
d r zs l g t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

dörzsölget

t sz t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 15)

tésztaszűrő

k k p r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 15)

kikapar

r t cs k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 15)

articsóka

l v n d l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 16)

levendula

m r l g h n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 16)

Sir John írta:


> levendula
> 
> m r l g h n t


A topik címe: 4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó....


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 16)

mérleghinta

n p gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 16)

napágy

k l p cs


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

kalapács
s t t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 16)

sütőtök

m s g t g p


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 16)

mosogatógép

m n k l p


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

munkalap
v s l d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 16)

vasalódeszka

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 16)

vattacukor

r m l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 16)

remélt

s d r f


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

sodrófa
gy r ty l n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 16)

gyertyaláng

n l l s l sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 16)

nullásliszt
b z d r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 16)

búzadara

h r s f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 17)

hársfa

b s ty


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 17)

bástya

v k n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 17)

evőkanál

p n t s n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 17)

pontosan

g m d m n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 18)

gumidominó

k p r m g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

kapormag

r ny k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

árnyékol

j s g c k k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

újságcikk

gy r s t s v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

gyorsítósáv

s k k t b l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

sakktábla

l j gy z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

eljegyzés, előjegyzés

d b k c k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 18)

dobókocka
b z t n s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

biztonság

j t k sz b ly


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 18)

játékszabály
sz p k r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

szpíker

m s l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 18)

másolat

l v l t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

levéltár

l b t r l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

lábtörlő

l m ny ny z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

álmennyezet

c g r t t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

cigaretta

_kl_v_l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 18)

oklevél

p r h gy m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 18)

póréhagyma

j m b s p k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 19)

Ha a megfejtés jumbo sapka, akkor az két szó és itt csak egy szavat lehet feladni.

j v k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 19)

jövőkép

k r m gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

körömágy (Amúgy a jumbósapkával (Sic!) vitatkoznék, mert állandósult szókapcsolatként szerintem egybeírtuk, amikor még rendszeresen használtuk... Pl. Karinthy Márton: Ördöggörcs)

f c m z


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 19)

focimez

b r n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 19)

berendezés

sz n s v s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

szénsavas

g s f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 19)

ágasfa

m g z v r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

megzavar

f g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 19)

foglalt, foglalat

r z m r n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

rozmaring

l c k r t s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 19)

léckerítés
s k r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

sikeres, sokeres

p r p ty ty


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 19)

pereputty
m z g l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 19)

mozgalom

s j t k k c


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 19)

sajtkukac

sz l n k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 19)

szilánk
p n t k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 20)

péntek, pintek, pontok, pántok, Apenták, pónitok

s r l sz r


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 20)

súrolószer

sz ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 20)

aszály

b l k k r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 20)

ablakkeret

cs g h z


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 20)

csigaház

cs m sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 20)

csimasz

b k k m k k


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 20)

bükkmakk

s t k s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 20)

üstökös

p p n d k l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 20)

papundekli

b b cs r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

babcsíra

r n g t n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 21)

orangután

r m t r p


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

örömterápia

v j k p l s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 21)

vajköpülés 

v r d k t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

verdikt

f l d g


----------



## laara (2018 Október 21)

füldugó

r z n l


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 21)

Rozinál rezonál

r z n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 21)

eurózóna, arzén, Rozina, Arizóna

z z m r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

zúzmara

k t b r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 21)

október

f l d g p


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

földgép

sz l p t j


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 21)

októberi kötbér

n t b k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

oolong írta:


> októberi kötbér



Mi történt???

notebook

f z t b r t


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 21)

füzetborító //Először nem láttam, hogy Kuriga „október”-t már megfejtette, azután a_ „ sz l p t j ” _feladványra semmi értelmes nem ugrik be, csak ilyen, hogy _szeleptűje, oszloptáji, _ami nyilván nem a feladvány

v z t k r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 21)

vezetőkar

gy p j s l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

oolong írta:


> füzetborító //... _szeleptűje, oszloptáji ..._



pedig az oszloppal sztem közel jártál  a végéhez meg csak annyit, hogy Sir John kedveli a tujákat : ) 

gyapjúsál

d sz t p


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 22)

disztópia 

sz t r l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

sztárol, sztirol, szitáról

sz t r d


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 22)

sztráda / + ausztrál

h t k r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

hatókör hétkor, hatkor hótakaró //+szteroid 

n g d l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

engedelmes

t sz t l n d


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

tisztelendő 

h l l f k t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

hollófekete

s l k n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 22)

akkor írjuk már be azt a szegény _oszloptujá-t is! 
_
sálkendő
p l n k


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

Pálnak: pálinka, Paulának: pelenka, pulinak: palánk 

k z z l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

közízlés

g r sz ly v


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 22)

egerészölyv

gy k s r v


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

ágyéksérv, ágykeserv 

f r sz p r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

fűrészpor

l m b s p r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

lombseprű 

t k l m p s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

töklámpás

t k r k p


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

tükörkép 

p r f t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

profit, aprófát, PR-fotó

z n g r r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 22)

zongoraóra

c g ny k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

cigánykerék

k s s m l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

kissámli 

s p r t sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

spiritusz

l r c s b l


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

álarcosbál

gy t r t s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

egyetértés

k r sz t t c


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

keresztutca 

f l k l r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

folklór

t z m s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

ateizmus autizmus

h z l g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

hízeleg

h n t gy


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

hintaágy 

b m f r d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

bumfordi

cs n t l n


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

csintalan 

d k m n z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 22)

diákmenza

m k l s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 22)

mókolás /?
Mikulás, Miklós

na még egy utolsót: miákolás 

m l s k l s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 22)

műlesiklás

r s k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 23)

óriáskerék

l m f g


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 23)

ólomfogó

r m t s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

rémítés, áramütés /+álomfogó

p p r c t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

papírcetli

h n t p r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

hintőpor 

k s r t t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

kísérteties

s k r l m ny


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

sikerélmény 

g sz t ny p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

gesztenyepüré

k k t sz


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

kaktusz

gy n r h


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

egyenruha

s r g h j t


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

sereghajtó 

s m l g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

semleges

k z f g s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 23)

kézfogás
sz b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 23)

szóbeszéd

m g z n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 23)

magazin

t n k t r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

tinktúra 

b l sz k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 23)

obeliszk

k n d l b r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

kandeláber 

l l n s g


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 23)

ellenség

j l n s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 23)

jelenés 

j n l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 23)

ajánlás

h k d l


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 23)

hokedli

p k d l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 23)

pukedli
r p c k r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 24)

répacukor

f l k l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 24)

felkelés

m z k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 24)

mozaik

t d m ny s


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 24)

tudományos

r d m ny


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 24)

eredmény

r l p


----------



## laara (2018 Október 24)

űrlap, árlap, írólap

g r l p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 24)

gerlepár

h m b r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 24)

hombár, hóember 

l b c k l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 24)

lubickol
sz-m-r-s-g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 24)

szomorúság

k ny l m s


----------



## laara (2018 Október 24)

kényelmes

h k d ly


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 24)

hóakadály

p r f sz sz r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 24)

professzor

p p t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 24)

pipitér

m g cs k l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

megcsókol

h gy l d l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 25)

hegyoldal

k z m t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

kazamata. kezemet

t d d k t


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 25)

autodidakta

r r r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 25)

orrüreg

j t k ny s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

jótékonyság

r r g


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 25)

órarugó

m ly t ny r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

mélytányér

p ty m l l t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 25)

pitymallat
h j n l b n


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 25)

hajnalban

r z s b n d


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

rezesbanda

t r z n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 25)

térzene, Tarzan, tűrőzóna

m g j sz t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

megijeszt

f l l g h j t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 25)

felleghajtó

f d r sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

fodrász

h j v s l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 25)

hajviselet

c t r m


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 25)

citrom
t l p t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 25)

telepít

b l k n l d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 26)

balkonláda

sz r l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 26)

szerelmes

n d t t j


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 26)

nádtetejű

t b r t z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 26)

tábortűz

sz l m t r k


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 26)

szalmatörek

g l m b


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 26)

galamb

v r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 26)

vargánya

v r g cs k r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 26)

virágcsokor

g r n d h z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 26)

gerendaház

t b f z


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 26)

tűbefűző

m g s s r k


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 27)

magassarkú 

z m l z


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 27)

izomláz

v r r g p


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 27)

varrógép
k r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 27)

kortalan, kéretlen, akaratlan

v m p r


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 27)

vámpír

f l t t l n


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 27)

folttalan
zs b n l k l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 27)

zsebnélküli

k p t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2018 Október 27)

képtelen, káptalan

k p t l f n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 28)

kaputelefon

r d k r l


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 28)

erdőkerülő

r d d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 28)

rádióadó

p ly v


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 28)

polyva, pelyva

m ly v


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 28)

mályva

m n t j gy


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 28)

menetjegy

m l gy


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 29)

műlégy

m d


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 29)

mód, imád, média

t v l s g


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 29)

távolság
l d b r


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 29)

lúdbőr

k k k k f


----------



## oolong (2018 Október 29)

kakukkfű

k k k n t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 29)

kukkant

p p r m r g


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 30)

papramorgó
zs p f d l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

zsúpfedél

d m n k n s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 30)

dominikánus

n d l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

indulat, nudlit, indult, andalít

p l p sz t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 30)

pálpusztai

m g s b s l


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

megsebesül

t l sz l m


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 30)

téliszalámi

zs l t r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 Október 30)

zsoltár
v d r cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

vadrács

_n_k_sk_nyv


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 30)

+védőrács
énekeskönyv

ny l v sz sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

nyílvessző

s r l k f


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 30)

súrolókefe

k t n d l g


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 30)

katonadolog

l sz r l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 Október 31)

leszerelés

f t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 31)

fatál, fiatal, főétel

f g l l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 31)

foglalat

l n c h n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 31)

lánchinta

sz b s m n t


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 31)

szabásminta

gy r k m ny


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

gyárkémény 

l m cs t k


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 31)

almacsutka

g n s b sz t


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

génsebészet 

t m cs s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 31)

teamécses

d z t r m


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

edzőterem 

t l l p


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 31)

itallap

p r n cs n k


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

parancsnok 

sz r l b d cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 31)

szűrőlabdacs

k r b r t r


----------



## laara (2018 Október 31)

karburátor 

d l t l d s


----------



## beebeus (2018 Október 31)

időeltolódás

p n g v n


----------



## Sir John (2018 Október 31)

pingvin

k r n s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 1)

karnis 

d z t


----------



## laara (2018 November 1)

időzítő idézet 

l l t m n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 1)

állatmentő

h r n g


----------



## laara (2018 November 1)

harang 

g r s k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 1)

ugróiskola

g sz t ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 1)

gesztenye

l t f r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 1)

életforma

h p h ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 1)

hópehely

v r s p r s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 2)

avarseprés

v r s l b


----------



## laara (2018 November 2)

versláb 

d sz l d s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 2)

díszelőadás

g l r h


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 2)

gálaruha

b l r n


----------



## oolong (2018 November 2)

balerina

p l k n


----------



## laara (2018 November 2)

pelikán 

t k l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 2)

autóklíma

v j j g s


----------



## laara (2018 November 2)

vijjogás

j j b gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 2)

ujjbegy

v d k z t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 3)

videokazetta

p k h l


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

pókháló

d l l g


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

adóelőleg

sz l l g


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

szállóige 

gy sz r gy


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

gyógyszerügy

v gy sz r


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

vegyszer //+egyszeregy /hiányzik 1 gy a gyógyszerhez/

n n f ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

neonfény // igen, valóban, elnézést

r d f ny


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

erdeifenyő //ugyan, emberből vagyunk 

p k l p sz s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

apokalipszis

d t k r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 3)

adatkérés

p p r sz


----------



## oolong (2018 November 3)

papirusz

p r sz m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 3)

porszem

s k m l s


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

sikamlós 

k t f t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 3)

aktfotó

k z l g ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 3)

közlegény

m s n sz t


----------



## laara (2018 November 3)

masiniszta 

d m l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 3)

időmilliomos

r l v s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 4)

erőleves

l l g


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

állag

t r zs f n k


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

törzsfőnök

n d n t b r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

indiántábor

sz ny g p r l


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

szőnyegporoló 

k s k p


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

kiskapu

p l c sz r v z


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

polcszerviz 

p p r cs k


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

papírcsákó

k d k l p


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

kádkilépő

k n d l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 4)

kiinduló, knédli

sz k ny p c r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

szoknyapecér

p l m d r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 4)

palimadár
b l d g n


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

boldogan 

b d g m b r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 4)

bádogember
sz p r ty


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

szipirtyó 

sz ty h j


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

boldogan

s r t p r t


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

serteperte 

sz ty h j


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

szotyihéj

h l d s


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

holdas halódás, hőleadás ... _rosszabb esetben_ hóeladás 

l l r j t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

állórajt //+ hálaadás

p c h sz r


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

PC-huszár, pechszéria

s t m p l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

stempli

l l n r z


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

ellenőriz, ellenőrző

k ty k m d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

kutyakomédia

m b l h


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

műbalhé 

r h l gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 4)

úrhölgy

r g h gy s g


----------



## laara (2018 November 4)

röghegység 

z z s r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 5)

izzósor

r zs k r t


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 5)

rózsakert

k b l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 5)

kábulás, kiabálás

z v t r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 5)

zivatar

f n v r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 5)

főnővér

n v s r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 5)

névsor

t n t t r t


----------



## laara (2018 November 5)

tintatartó 

gy m s s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 5)

agymosás

f h j


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 5)

fahéj
sz g f sz g


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

szegfűszeg

m l r z s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 6)

melírozás 

p r s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

apróság

m g ny t s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 6)

megnyitás 

k k s t r j


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

kakastaréj

zs m l c p


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 6)

zsemlecipó

sz t l t r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

asztalterítő

l z m


----------



## oolong (2018 November 6)

élüzem, elízium 

v z m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

vízmű, evezőm, vázam, vázám, vizem

p r d t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 6)

áporodott

sz n t f l d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

szentföld, szántóföld

s g r z


----------



## oolong (2018 November 6)

sárgaréz

d r g r


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

Hát... a sárgaréz nem jó, nincs benne két "r"


----------



## laara (2018 November 6)

sugárzó, sugároz

drogéria 

h z t m b


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

háztömb

m b r sz b s


----------



## laara (2018 November 6)

emberszabású

p h t s t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 6)

puhatestű

b r k r r


----------



## oolong (2018 November 7)

uborkaorrú

gy b r k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 7)

agyburok
sz n v k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 7)

színvak

f s r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 8)

fasírt, fasort

h t r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 8)

határtalan

d d n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 8)

dédunoka

t k f z l k


----------



## oolong (2018 November 8)

tökfőzelék

k z z l g


----------



## laara (2018 November 8)

kézizálog 

b g m j m


----------



## oolong (2018 November 8)

bőgőmajom

s t t t s


----------



## laara (2018 November 8)

sötétítés 

s t l g


----------



## oolong (2018 November 8)

esetileg estélig

t t l c


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 8)

itatólóca
m k f t


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 9)

ámokfutó / oolong feladványa + tetőléc

d t l n


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 9)

időtlen, idétlen, datálni

b l g r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 9)

bolgár, bulgur, biológiaóra

m n k n p


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 9)

munkanap

r m v sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 9)

erőművész

h r g sz b t


----------



## oolong (2018 November 9)

horgászbot

h b k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 9)

habkő

l s k g m b


----------



## oolong (2018 November 9)

laskagomba

l d t l l


----------



## laara (2018 November 9)

lúdtoll 

h s t t t


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 9)

hasított

n l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 9)

unalmas

s t p t b l


----------



## oolong (2018 November 9)

stoptábla

s l t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 9)

salátalé

r v n l


----------



## oolong (2018 November 9)

erővonal

g v n


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 10)

igavonó

k d f l t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 10)

ködfoltos

k d z


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 10)

akadozó

h ny s s g


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 10)

hiányosság

c r k sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 10)

Sir John írta:


> cirkusz
> 
> l h v t t t s g


Törlöm, mert "4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzós..."


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 10)

cirkusz

c k l s l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 10)

céklasaláta

g m b c


----------



## oolong (2018 November 10)

gömböc, gombóc

g r n c


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 10)

gerinc

p r k t k s


----------



## laara (2018 November 10)

praktikus 

r c m m r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 10)

arcmemória

z r m s t r


----------



## laara (2018 November 10)

ezermester 

l v s j gy


----------



## oolong (2018 November 10)

olvasójegy

l v l r gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 10)

levélrügy

l v l b k


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 10)

levelibéka 

l v r d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 10)

lovarda, elvárod, elvered

s h g s


----------



## laara (2018 November 10)

suhogás 

r k c d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 11)

reakcióidő

l p k d


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 11)

lopakodó, lopkodó, lépkedő

l p d t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 11)

elapadt, leapadt, alapadat

n r n cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 11)

narancs

z s t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 11)

ezüst

s k l p d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 11)

iskolapad, siklópad, skalpod

zs n r f s t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 11)

zsinórfestő
s p r t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 11)

Amúgy zsánerfestő... 

sportol, sepertél

h s t r z l


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 12)

historizál 

h d r v


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

hadiárva

r k ty ty s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 12)

rekettyés

t z j t k


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

tűzijáték

k cs m g m b


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 12)

kucsmagomba

k s k ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

keskeny

sz l c l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 12)

szalicil
b r n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 12)

ábránd, bőrönd

j d n s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

újdonság

l cs l cs


----------



## oolong (2018 November 12)

locsolócső, licslocs

b cs l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

becslés

r v cs k


----------



## oolong (2018 November 12)

árvácska

t v cs k


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

tavacska, tévécske

h n t p r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 12)

hintőpor

n sz j n d k


----------



## oolong (2018 November 12)

nászajándék

n d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 12)

nádszék

h r g ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

horgony, horgany, hereigény(!) esetleg heregúnya hidegebb napokra...

b l l v l l


----------



## laara (2018 November 12)

belelövell 

d sz t r cs


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 12)

dísztárcsa
g ly f sz k


----------



## laara (2018 November 12)

gólyafészek 

p v t l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 12)

pávatoll

p s t k r t


----------



## oolong (2018 November 12)

postakürt, postakert

z s t k r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 13)

ezüstkor, ezüstkorú

f g g l g s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

függőleges

b k r g r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 13)

bokorugró

d b k c k


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

dobókocka

t l f n p z n


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 13)

telefonpózna
v g d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 13)

vágódeszka

s k k t b l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

sakktábla

l t sz r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 13)

oltószérum

r m ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

örömanya, ormány, ármány, remény, iromány, örmény

r m f


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

uramfia

m s l c


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

muslica //+ürömfű

cs l cs p


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

csélcsap

g r b n c s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

garabonciás

g r s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 13)

garas
sz m l t m b


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

számlatömb

s p r s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

esperes, seprés

g p r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

égőpiros

p p r m s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

papírmasé //+gépírás

k p r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

kaparom, kaprom, képráma, kőporom

t l l sz k r ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 13)

tálalószekrény

t l l g


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 13)

túllóg

l m r v d s


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 November 13)

lemerevedés

j k r p l


----------



## laara (2018 November 15)

ha lenne hozzá egy plusz "m", lenne megfejtésem is: _újkrumpli
_
így meg: újkori póló, éjkereplő, jó kripli, Jákra épülő, ajakra ápoló, jakrepülő a választék 

j k gy r


----------



## oolong (2018 November 15)

ajakgyűrű

k gy r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 15)

kegyúr, kigyúr, ekegyár, kőgyűrű

h m b r g r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 15)

hamburger
s r h ny


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 November 15)

sárhányó
s_r_l_t_t


----------



## laara (2018 November 15)

söralátét 

b r k s t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 15)

borkóstoló, abrakostál, birkástól, bárkástól 

h m b r


----------



## laara (2018 November 15)

hombár, hóember 

l l z n s t


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 16)

Sir John írta:


> illuzionista
> 
> m r l g h n t


És megint: túl sok betűt adsz fel: 4-5, max. 6 mássalhangzó...


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 16)

illuzionista

d s v t l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 16)

adásvétel

v l l f


----------



## oolong (2018 November 16)

vállfa

v l l g s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 16)

villogás, villogós

b z k l sz


----------



## oolong (2018 November 16)

búzakalász

b l cs sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 16)

bölcsész

f l l l


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 17)

feláll

f k zs r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 17)

fókazsír 
k ny r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 17)

kinyerés, kenyeres

m t t j j


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 17)

mutatóujj

p t r n c


----------



## Kuriga (2018 November 17)

petrence

b l zs m c t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 17)

balzsamecet

j p n b r s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 17)

japánbirs
k r t f


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 17)

körtefa

f t r zs


----------



## laara (2018 November 17)

fatörzs, főtörzs

s t r zs


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 17)

strázsa

f t l b m


----------



## laara (2018 November 17)

fotóalbum

t t n t n n


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 18)

tetőantenna

h r k s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 18)

hurkás. hórakás, hurkos

v g g ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 18)

üveggolyó

k sz l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 18)

kaszál, kaszáló, készül, kószál, kiszól, kieszel

v r s h gy m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 18)

vöröshagyma

sz k r t r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 18)

szekreter
-lk-t-s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 18)

alkotás

r_ckz_n_k_r


----------



## laara (2018 November 18)

rockzenekar 

b s b l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 18)

baseball

l j h r


----------



## laara (2018 November 18)

lajhár 

h z r k z


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 18)

hazaérkező

t r p n t n


----------



## laara (2018 November 18)

terpentin 

b t r s g


----------



## oolong (2018 November 18)

bátorság, botorság

m t r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 19)

motoros, méteres

k ty h z


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 19)

kutyaház

h k


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 19)

hóeke

k r s t ly


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

kristály
r v k l z


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 19)

révkalauz

ny k l n c


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

nyaklánc
f j f d


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 19)

fejfedő

p r h z m


----------



## oolong (2018 November 19)

párhuzam

b r h z


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 19)

beruház, borház

s p n t n


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 19)

spontán
d r k t


----------



## oolong (2018 November 19)

direkt

k r k t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 19)

karkötő

b r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 20)

barométer

k p t t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 20)

köptető

z z m r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 20)

zúzmara

d h ny


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 20)

dohány
sz m f n


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 20)

szimfónia

h r p sz


----------



## oolong (2018 November 20)

horpasz, herpesz

h p sz g


----------



## laara (2018 November 20)

hypószag 

n k v l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 20)

önkívület

p c cs r n k


----------



## laara (2018 November 20)

piaccsarnok

p c r cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 20)

apácarács

v d k n d r


----------



## laara (2018 November 20)

vadkender 

n gy sz r


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 20)

nagyszerű

t z g f ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 20)

tőzegáfonya

t b l l


----------



## laara (2018 November 20)

tabella

t b l t t


----------



## oolong (2018 November 20)

tabletta

t b l l s


----------



## laara (2018 November 20)

tabellás, útbeállás /? 

r r sz r v


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 21)

orrszarvú

t n d r


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 21)

tundra, tender

k v s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

ekevas, köves, kivés, kávés, kevés

sz l n n


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

szalonna 

c p sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

cápauszony

v r ny m s


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

vérnyomás 

r ny k p


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

árnykép, aranyköpő 

m l l t r t


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

melltartó 

cs p j t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

csapóajtó

s s r h d


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

siserahad 

m gy gy l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

meggylé

r sz g h t r


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

országhatár 

l l t f r m


----------



## oolong (2018 November 21)

állatfarm

p l n m


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

polinom, plénum, polónium

r ny b ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 21)

aranybánya

b l ny b r


----------



## laara (2018 November 21)

bölénybőr

k v t m t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

kávéautomata

r b z l


----------



## oolong (2018 November 21)

ribizli

r sz l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 21)

reszel, reszelő, rászól, riszál, ruszli, oroszul, aeroszol

k r m gy


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 21)

körömágy

t n c s t d


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 22)

táncstúdió

n v m s


----------



## laara (2018 November 22)

névmás 

j t cs p d s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 22)

ajtócsapódás

f k v t m sz


----------



## oolong (2018 November 22)

fekvőtámasz

f j n sz


----------



## laara (2018 November 22)

fajansz

ny l v sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 22)

nyílvessző

sz t ly t r s


----------



## laara (2018 November 22)

osztálytárs 

k n f l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 22)

konflis

h n g v l l


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 23)

Sir John írta:


> hangvilla
> 
> h ny t t s s


hanyatt esett - két szó


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 23)

hangvilla

j t z r


----------



## oolong (2018 November 23)

ajtózár

s l j t z


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 23)

selejtez

s g r r ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 23)

sugárirány(ú)

g r r d


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 24)

égererdő

t k m g


----------



## laara (2018 November 24)

tökmag 

g r g z s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 24)

görgőzés

r g d l z


----------



## laara (2018 November 24)

rugdalózó 

b r p l t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 24)

bárpult

h sz sz b b t


----------



## laara (2018 November 24)

hosszabbító

ny m l v s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 24)

nyomolvasó

ny sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 24)

nyüszítés

j t r ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

ejtőernyő

m ty s m d r


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 25)

mátyásmadár

m z r


----------



## oolong (2018 November 25)

mezőőr, mizéria

m z m


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

miazma

h sz t r


----------



## laara (2018 November 25)

hisztéria 

cs cs sz t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

csocsóasztal

m r t l p


----------



## oolong (2018 November 25)

martilapu

m k r p p


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

makrapipa

j t k sz b


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 25)

játékszoba

h z t t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

hízott, hozott, húzott, háztető

r k t r s


----------



## laara (2018 November 25)

raktáros

n l f b t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 25)

analfabéta

n m s p n sz


----------



## laara (2018 November 25)

nemespenész 

b r t l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 25)

bérutalás

t n k d s


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 November 25)

tanakodás

f s t l t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 26)

festőlétra

k d f j t


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 26)

kódfejtő

v k n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 26)

evőkanál

b r s l m


----------



## oolong (2018 November 26)

birsalma

b r k r t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 26)

borkörút, bérkeret

b n s m d


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 26)

bánásmód

r p r b


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 26)

erőpróba

t r k m z


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 26)

törökméz

r b t s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 26)

rabiátus, robotos

m b t s


----------



## laara (2018 November 26)

ámbitus 

t h n t j


----------



## rituevu (2018 November 27)

tehéntej 

k z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 27)

okozat, ékezet, kőzet, közút

s r g sz m l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 November 27)

seregszemle
k ny h k t ny


----------



## oolong (2018 November 27)

konyhakötény

k c g ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 27)

kacagány

r b t p l t


----------



## oolong (2018 November 27)

robotpilóta

r b t g s g


----------



## laara (2018 November 27)

érbetegség 

t cs l l g s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 27)

ötcsillagos

r v l ny h j


----------



## oolong (2018 November 27)

árvalányhaj

gy d r j


----------



## laara (2018 November 27)

ágyúdörej 

p c k z s


----------



## Sir John (2018 November 27)

packázás, pocokűzés

v s l d sz k


----------



## laara (2018 November 27)

vasalódeszka 

v sz sz v g


----------



## beebeus (2018 November 28)

vesszővég, visszavág

t t v l s


----------



## oolong (2018 November 30)

tetoválás

t g s t s


----------



## laara (2018 November 30)

tagosítás 

k l h r c


----------



## oolong (2018 November 30)

ökölharc

c l h r


----------



## laara (2018 November 30)

acélhúr 

b v sz n s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 1)

bűvészinas

r t t n t


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 1)

rettenet 

l m t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 1)

lomtár

l m k p


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 1)

álomkép

k r k t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

körkötő, kerekít

b r k s


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

borókás, birkás, burkus

b r t k z s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

borítékozás

v r t k


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

veríték, verték

v r t k l s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

vertikális évértékelés

b r t k l


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

birtokló 

p r b r l t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

operabérlet //+ borítékol

b r l t z k


----------



## laara (2018 December 1)

bérletezik, bérletezők

r m sz n t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 1)

áramszünet //+bőröltözék 

r m l t m s


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 2)

rémlátomás

k b l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 2)

kiabálás, kábeles, küblis

sz r ny sz g t t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

szárnyaszegett

j l b sz d


----------



## oolong (2018 December 2)

jelbeszéd

j r s m d


----------



## laara (2018 December 2)

járásmód 

v k v z t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

vakvezető

g z t z h ly


----------



## laara (2018 December 2)

gáztűzhely 

r m sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

áramszámla, éremszemle

f l d v ny


----------



## laara (2018 December 2)

feladvány 

b l c c l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

bliccelő

r sz g h t r


----------



## laara (2018 December 2)

országhatár 

s k f t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

síkfutás

h ny r z t


----------



## laara (2018 December 2)

hiányérzet 

r t r t l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 2)

űrtartalom

g r b l t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 2)

görbület, görbült

g r b r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 2)

gerbera

v r g sz r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 3)

virágszirom

s j t l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 3)

sejtelem, sajtolom

r s t d


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 3)

írástudó

r k ny sz r t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 3)

rákényszerít

p p k p k


----------



## laara (2018 December 3)

pipakupak 

p n cs s t l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 3)

puncsostál

h s g r z


----------



## laara (2018 December 3)

hősugárzó

l j k ly h


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 3)

olajkályha

t k f l k


----------



## laara (2018 December 3)

tökfilkó

f j n k


----------



## oolong (2018 December 3)

fejőnők fejnek, ifjaink fújnak

b j n k


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 4)

bajnok

s l b k t r


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 4)

salabakter

f k n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 4)

fakanál

sz l k k s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 4)

szélkakas

sz j r zs


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 4)

szájrúzs

h g ly


----------



## oolong (2018 December 4)

hógolyó

h s d r l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 4)

húsdaráló

t j sz n h b


----------



## oolong (2018 December 4)

tejszínhab

t j g l m b


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 4)

tojógalamb

s f n r


----------



## laara (2018 December 4)

sifonér 

d g s t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 4)

édesget

b s g s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 4)

bőséges

cs t l k z


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 5)

csatlakozó

r m r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 5)

rumaroma

h r z n t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 5)

horizont

h d r n m


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 5)

haderőnem

r l t v


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 December 5)

relatív

f z k s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 6)

fazekas

p r l sz v


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 6)

páraelszívó

m r t n


----------



## oolong (2018 December 6)

mértan

b r t n


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 6)

bariton, börtön

s l ny


----------



## oolong (2018 December 6)

silány őslény

r l ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 6)

írólány, úrilány, árelőny, űrlény

g z p d l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 6)

gázpedál

l l l m p


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 7)

állólámpa

l l ny


----------



## laara (2018 December 7)

lólány, élőlény 

g g d l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 7)

aggodalom

m s k l n c


----------



## laara (2018 December 7)

miskulancia 

b b l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 7)

biobolt

d sz sz r t


----------



## laara (2018 December 7)

desszert 

p p r t s k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 7)

papírtasak
l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 7)

élelmes

p z d s t


----------



## laara (2018 December 8)

epizodista 

l m l l p t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 8)

álomállapot

sz m d n c


----------



## laara (2018 December 8)

úszómedence 

m z t l b


----------



## oolong (2018 December 8)

mezítláb

m g n s


----------



## laara (2018 December 8)

mágnes, mágnás, magános 

h t ny g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 8)

hatóanyag

s r l t t


----------



## laara (2018 December 8)

söralátét 

z n n l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 8)

azonnal, ezennel

d r m


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 9)

dráma

r d r t s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

erdőirtás

v d r t g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 9)

védőréteg

m b r n l s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

embrionális

h b r n l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 9)

hibernálás

k l d sz k p


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

kaleidoszkóp

k v g p


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 December 9)

kávégép

g n d z


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 9)

gondozó

k r t s k d


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 December 9)

korteskedő /+ gondűző

z n d r b


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

zenedarab

t n d r


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

tündéri tender

sz sz s k v s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 9)

összeesküvés

k r s t


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

kórista, kóreset, káreset, ökörsütő

t r n g l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 9)

triangulum

s t h j n l


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

esthajnal

t r s d l m


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

társadalom 

b cs m g l


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

becsomagol

b b t l


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

babtál, bebútol, babaétel

m g gy z


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

meggyőz(ő)

m g n gy


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

magánügy 

p l t r sz


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

épületrész

v l t r z


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

velőtrázó

j g h d g


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

jéghideg

j n cs sz g


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

jancsiszeg

m cs k j n cs


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

macskajancsi

t b c


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

tébécé

s m t l s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 9)

ismétlés //+ tubica

f m t l v j


----------



## laara (2018 December 9)

fémtolvaj 

f t r zs


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 10)

fatörzs

s s sz m


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 10)

sasszem

r l v s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 10)

erőleves

r r z s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 10)

ráérzés

f g s ly m


----------



## oolong (2018 December 10)

fogselyem

f j p r n


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 10)

fejpárna

r d s t s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 10)

erdősítés, érdesítés

r d s t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 10)

erdősít, érdesít, Rodostó, rádióest, ordast, redősít

l b r l


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 11)

laborál, elborul, leborul

l p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 11)

lepkeháló

k k r c


----------



## oolong (2018 December 11)

kukorica

k b l k n


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 11)

kábelakna, kőbalkon

t t f s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 11)

tetűfésű

s t f l


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 December 11)

estefelé

f ny m s l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 11)

fénymásoló

m t t j j


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 11)

nutatóujj
s r g d r


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 12)

sárgödör, sárgadara, seregedre, ősrégi dér 

p ty m l l t


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 12)

pitymallat

k r l n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 12)

korelnök

k r d j l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 12)

kérdőjel
b r t n


----------



## laara (2018 December 12)

börtön, borítana, bariton

l f g d s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 12)

elfogódás, lófogadás

k f g s


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 12)

kifogás

t r f g t


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 12)

térfogat
k b r n t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 13)

kibernetika

l m t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

lomtár

r p c k r


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 13)

répacukor

k r v t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 13)

kerevet

p r v t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

privát

m z k


----------



## oolong (2018 December 13)

mozaik, emezek, amazok

c m z k


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 13)

cumizik

d l ny


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

adóalany 

d k l ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

diáklány

m g r v


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

mogorva, megrovó 

b sz l l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

beszállít(ó), ebszállító

gy gy n v ny


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

gyógynövény 

m n f k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

manufaktúra

k l cs cs m


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

kulcscsomó

s t n d t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

istenadta

sz p t m b r


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

szeptember 

k r r v n d


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

kárörvendő

r d m ny


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

eredmény 

h t t r z j


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 13)

háttérzaj

p r d k c


----------



## oolong (2018 December 13)

produkció, prédikáció

t r d k t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 13)

töredéket

k b t b l s


----------



## laara (2018 December 13)

kabátbélés 

d v r h l gy


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 14)

udvarhölgy

h l sz l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 14)

hálószél, hálószál, halszelő

b t m n


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 14)

+halászlé
bitumen, Batman

l b c k l


----------



## laara (2018 December 14)

lubickol 

l b c l


----------



## oolong (2018 December 14)

lébecol

l b c k l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 14)

lubickol (??)

h n t p r


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 14)

hintőpor
sz m r s g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 14)

szamárság

k t k s


----------



## laara (2018 December 14)

kaotikus 

p r d k s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 15)

periodikus

r r p l p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 15)

orrpolip

cs n d l t


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 December 15)

csendélet

f s t sz t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 15)

festészet

zs n r k p


----------



## oolong (2018 December 15)

zsánerkép

zs m b k


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 15)

Zsámbék
t r l m s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 15)

türelmes

k gy m r s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 15)

kígyómarás

k d r z s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 16)

káderezés

m sz l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 16)

meszelés

l l j r


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 16)

aluljáró, elöljáró, ollójára

j n d k z


----------



## Csakazértis! (2018 December 16)

ajándékozó

j l k p s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 16)

jelképes

m l n sz r p


----------



## laara (2018 December 16)

málnaszörp 

m r m l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 16)

jelképes

r d l m


----------



## laara (2018 December 16)

irodalom, uradalom, ródlim

m r m l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 16)

mormol

t d l t n


----------



## laara (2018 December 16)

teadélután 

t d r t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 16)

tüdőartéria

s d r f


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 16)

sodrófa

k p t l s


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 17)

kapitális

k p t s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 17)

kapatos

v d t l n


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 17)

védtelen

m g t l l


----------



## oolong (2018 December 17)

megtalál(ó)

b g t l l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 17)

bagatell

v z v z t k


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 December 17)

vízvezeték

cs_p_t_l_p


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 17)

csaptelep

m_st_h__ny_


----------



## laara (2018 December 17)

mostohaanya 

d r b l


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 17)

darabol
gy gy t s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 17)

gyógyítás

f ny f z r


----------



## laara (2018 December 17)

fényfüzér 

b r l n s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 17)

briliáns

t r sz j t


----------



## laara (2018 December 17)

teraszajtó

h d l m


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 17)

hiedelem

p r b b b


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 18)

próbababa

d z t r m


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 18)

edzőterem

k n d l l


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 18)

kandalló

h z t r t s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 18)

háztartás
v ll ny f ny


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 18)

villanyfény

gy r ty l n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 18)

gyertyaláng

k l r n t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 19)

klarinét

k m l l


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 19)

kamilla

l d z s


----------



## laara (2018 December 19)

üldözés előidézése, áldozás elodázása, oldozás, éledezés 

m l d z k


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 20)

ámuldozik

sz l p t j


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 20)

oszloptuja

sz l p t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 20)

szeleptű

sz n cs n g


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 20)

száncsengő

b b g ly s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 20)

babgulyás
zs r b sz l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 20)

zserbószelet

h j t n cs


----------



## oolong (2018 December 20)

hajtincs

h j r n cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 20)

hajóroncs

d p l m


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 21)

diploma

d z j l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 21)

idézőjel

p t k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 21)

pótkerék

m v r g


----------



## oolong (2018 December 21)

művirág

k v r g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 21)

kavarog, kevereg, kővirág

s h n t s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 21)

suhintás

k n t z


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 21)

aknatűz

c l t b l


----------



## oolong (2018 December 21)

céltábla

c f l t


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 21)

caflat, cáfolt

b j n k


----------



## oolong (2018 December 21)

bajnok

b z l k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 21)

bűzlik, bazilika

t r k f j s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 21)

torokfájás

t b r z s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 21)

toborzás

n s p r l


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 22)

inspirál, inspiráló

k z t h r


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

közteher

v d t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 22)

videotéka, védőtok

f cs k n d


----------



## laara (2018 December 22)

fecskendő

l l n s g s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

ellenséges

h j f n k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 22)

hajófenék, hajófőnök

l b m j


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

libamáj

cs p r d k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 22)

cseperedik

m g h t t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

meghitt

n p f r d l


----------



## laara (2018 December 22)

napforduló

sz sz m v g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

úszószemüveg

f t l b m


----------



## laara (2018 December 22)

fotóalbum 

r s k r k


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

óriáskerék

k n n k t r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 22)

konnektor

l l l j


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

illóolaj

d sz t v r t


----------



## laara (2018 December 22)

dísztávirat 

p s t k cs


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 22)

postakocsi

p r z n t c


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 23)

prezentáció

v k n l


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 23)

evőkanál

k t ny l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 23)

kotnyeles

t j t sz


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 24)

átjátszó

r ny k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 24)

árnyék, árnyak, ernyők

p r f sz sz r


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 24)

professzor

f f r g s


----------



## oolong (2018 December 24)

fafaragás

f b r k l s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 24)

fabrikálás

t h r v n t


----------



## oolong (2018 December 24)

tehervonat

n v s r


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 24)

névsor

t k l m p s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 24)

töklámpás

d sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 24)

díszítés

t b l z t


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 24)

táblázat

p h n s


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 25)

pihenés

p r s d s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 25)

porosodás

f ty l f l h


----------



## oolong (2018 December 25)

fátyolfelhő

f ty m l s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 25)

fitymálás

l s m r s


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 25)

elismerés

s p r t sz


----------



## oolong (2018 December 25)

spiritusz

s n sz


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 25)

sansz

f n sz s


----------



## zsolt0z (2018 December 27)

fineszes

k r cs ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 28)

korcsolya

s r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 28)

söralátét

r m d


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 28)

örömóda, áramadó, armada

t r p z


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 28)

trapéz

s g r s


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 28)

súgórés, sógoros, sügéres

m n t r l


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 29)

Montreál / Kuriga feladványa szerintem: sugaras

m m l m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 29)

imamalom / Az lehet, de a Montreal se Montreal... 

m l c s l t


----------



## laara (2018 December 29)

malacsült //és talán mentorál (mentáról, monitorél, meneturaló, ménterelő, mániaterelő ....... és még vannak ötleteim, de minek

v k d k r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 29)

avokádókrém // mindegy is, ami passzol az passzol, néha meg gazdagítjuk a magyar nyelvet... 

sz r p n t n


----------



## laara (2018 December 29)

értettem főnök  máskor nem töröm magam feleslegesen

szerpentin

b dz sz r p


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 29)

bodzaszörp //korábbi feladványom: síugrás lett volna.  De több megoldás is lett rá. 

cs k l d m z


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 30)

csokoládémáz (esetleg csuklóidomoz...  )

m s n p s


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 30)

másnapos

k r sz ly


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 30)

ököruszály

k l s t r


----------



## Kuriga (2018 December 30)

kolostor

f n n s k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 30)

fennsík

sz z m m g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 30)

szezámmag

k f l s t s


----------



## aniko45 (2018 December 30)

kiflisütés
zs m l f r m


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 30)

zsemleforma

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 30)

lopótök, alapítók, lópatkó, lópaták

f l d v ny


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 30)

feladvány

s k r b t k


----------



## rituevu (2018 December 31)

síakrobatika

gy cs


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 31)

ágyúcső

h n t gy


----------



## oolong (2018 December 31)

hintaágy

h d n gy


----------



## beebeus (2018 December 31)

hadnagy

l t r h n g


----------



## Sir John (2018 December 31)

ultrahang

r p l b d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 1)

röplabda

l ny k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 1)

lánykar, lánykérő

gy p t g l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 1)

gyeptégla

ny r l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 1)

nyaralás

k r l b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 1)

karalábé

r t cs k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 2)

articsóka 

v t b sz d


----------



## laara (2019 Január 2)

avatóbeszéd 

sz b d n p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 2)

szabadnap

t j cs k l d


----------



## laara (2019 Január 2)

tejcsokoládé 

h v h r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 2)

hóvihar

j g cs p


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Január 2)

jégcsap

z z m r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 3)

zúzmara

sz l v h r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 3)

szélvihar

v t l k d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 3)

vetélkedő

f ny s s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 3)

fényesség

g m s k t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 3)

gémeskút

s b sz ny g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 3)

subaszőnyeg

cs n t v z


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 3)

csontváz
v-g-d-l-m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 3)

vigadalom

_t_h_t_s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 3)

utóhatás

t m f l h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 4)

atomfelhő

sz l s v sz n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 4)

szélesvászon, szélesvásznú

v sz k z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 4)

viszkóz, viaszkéz

z b p h ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 4)

zabpehely

f r s t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 4)

früstük

n p sz m v g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 4)

napszemüveg

f s t l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 4)

füstölés

sz p p n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 4)

szappan

h l p t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 4)

hólapát

r p r r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 4)

répaorr

s p r g t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 5)

sepregetés 

s l c


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

síléc, ősluc, (őslóca)

s l c c


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 5)

slicc

m l c


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

malac

s r l d s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 5)

súrlódás

p r l d s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

porladás 

p l r z l


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 5)

polarizál(ó)

v l r z l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 5)

valorizál

m b r s d k


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 5)

emberesedik

h b r s d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 5)

háborúsdi

m g m l g t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

megmelegít

sz k m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 5)

+megemleget
szakma, szakmű

h t sz k r ny


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

//ha már plusz, legyen _eszkimó_ is 

hűtőszekrény 

h ny r z t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 5)

hiányérzet

sz m p l l


----------



## laara (2019 Január 5)

szempilla

k l m sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 5)

szempilla

f t sz ny g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 5)

kulimász, futószőnyeg

k r m l k k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 5)

körömlakk

r n z l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 5)

ironizál

k r h ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 6)

korhely

k t sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 6)

kataszter

h l p c


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 6)

halpiac

k s n r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 6)

későnérő /?

t sz k n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 6)

toszkán

v r cs p r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 6)

vércsoport

h t l d


----------



## laara (2019 Január 6)

hűtőláda 

g r t sz k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 6)

groteszk

r r c n l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 6)

irracionális

f k ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 7)

fáklya

sz v t n k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 7)

szövétnek
b f l j t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 7)

búfelejtő

p r sz m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 7)

porszem

m ty n k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 7)

miatyánk

f l c t l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 8)

filctoll

h s n l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 8)

hasonulás

k t v s t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 9)

aktivista

k r b t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

akrobata

k t ny l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

kotnyeles

f r k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

farokrotor

m ly g r zs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

mélygarázs

r t k l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

értékel

cs r k f g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

csirkefogó

k t k z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

kiütköző, kiátkozó, kétkezi

b r p l t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 9)

bárpult
m k ny v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

imakönyv

h l p t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

hólapát

t r k m z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

törökméz

b t m n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 9)

bitumen, Batman

h s d r l


----------



## laara (2019 Január 9)

húsdaráló

sz n b l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 9)

szénabála

m l k k p


----------



## laara (2019 Január 9)

emlékkép

l d m v sz


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 9)

emlékkép / előadóművész

s p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 10)

spagetti

t sz r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 10)

autószerelő

j t r ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 10)

ejtőernyő

p d g g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 10)

pedagógia

l j k ly h


----------



## laara (2019 Január 10)

olajkályha 

k z m b s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 10)

közömbös

cs r g k gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 10)

csörgőkígyó

v l l g s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 10)

csörgőkígyó, villogás


s t k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 10)

üstökös

sz m f n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 10)

szimfónia 

sz m f r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 10)

szemafor 

sz m v r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 10)

szamovár 

sz m n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 10)

eszement

sz f l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 11)

aszfalt

v k v z t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 11)

vakvezető 

s p r t c p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 11)

sportcipő

p n s t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 12)

pianista

p n n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 12)

pianínó 

p n r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 12)

pionír, panír

f ly t t s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 12)

folytatás

l t m n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 12)

életmentő

n d r g


----------



## laara (2019 Január 12)

nadrág 

v cs t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 12)

övcsat

m s n sz t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 13)

masiniszta

m t z s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 13)

motozás

r f l ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 13)

erőfölény

l t n v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 13)

látnivaló

gy n r h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 13)

egyenruha

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 13)

napsütés

h sz t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 13)

hisztéria

t l g s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 13)

átlagos teológus

d l g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 13)

dialógus, időleges

h n v gy


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 13)

honvágy

n t n n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 13)

antenna

b r k t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 13)

bőrkiütés, bőrkötés 

s r k t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 14)

sarkítás 

s r k l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 14)

sarokülés

n l f b t


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Január 14)

analfabéta

s p r t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 14)

sportoló

n m s p n sz


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

nemespenész

t m s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

tömés, atomos, Tamás, útmosó, átmos, ütemes 

l v l g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 14)

+autómosó
elvileg, élővilág, alvilág

v r ny m s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

vérnyomás

l g r t m s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 14)

logaritmus, algoritmus

f t r zs


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

fatörzs, főtörzs, futórózsa 

p z d s t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 14)

epizodista

l b l s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

labilis libales

sz m l l ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

úszómellény

sz b v ny


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

szabvány 

l t gy m r


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

oltógyomor

s l g r h r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

slágerhír 

r m f r r s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

örömforrás

l k r m s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

alkörmös /?

p l t n


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

platni, platina, platán, pilótanő //igen, _alkörmös_

v l t n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

avultan

v p l t


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

ivópult //+valutaunió

r p l t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

repülőút

l l r g


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

allergia

f l r g


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

felrúg

f l g r


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

filagória, felugró

t l g r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

átlagár 

cs l sz v s


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

cselszövés

cs cs g s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 14)

csacsogás 

n c h


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 14)

eunuch

c h t k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 15)

achátkő 

j p s k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 15)

íjpuska

n p sz m v g


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Január 15)

napszemüveg

k p l ty


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 15)

kopoltyú

v l l f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 15)

vállfa

s t p p r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 15)

stopper

s l b z l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 15)

silabizál

j t cs p d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 15)

ajtócsapódás, ejtőcsapdás

cs z m d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 16)

csizmadia

d m r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 16)

időmérő

k n f l s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 16)

konflis
g r m d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 16)

garmada

t r j k


----------



## laara (2019 Január 16)

trojka, tűrjek? átírják, trójaiak

j t k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 16)

ajtókeret

k z p r d


----------



## laara (2019 Január 16)

közpréda 

p p r t s k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 16)

papírtasak

d t ly


----------



## laara (2019 Január 16)

datolya 

x p r sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 16)

expressz

k s l ny


----------



## laara (2019 Január 16)

kislány 

k s t j s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 16)

okostojás

r g g m


----------



## laara (2019 Január 16)

rágógumi 

r g sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 16)

rögeszme

l t s z v r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 17)

látászavar

t t v l s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 17)

tetoválás
n gy m s s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 17)

nagymosás

b zs l k m


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 17)

bazsalikom
b sz r z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 17)

beszerzés

r l v s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 17)

erőleves

r m k m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 17)

remekmű

t r zs f n k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 17)

törzsfőnök
g r b n c s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 17)

garabonciás

m ly n sz n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 17)

mélyenszántó

b n k k r ty


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 18)

bankkártya

j l sz v s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 18)

jelszavas

p c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 18)

piac, pióca, pici, paca, opció, apáca, apóca

m ly v


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Január 18)

mályva

t r sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 18)

tarisznya, tériszony

s m p n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 18)

sampon?
g ly s l v s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 18)

igen 

gulyásleves

sz d r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 18)

szeder, széder, szádra, Aszódra

m d r t t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

madáretető 

_ll_tm_nh_ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 18)

állatmenhely

t r d z k n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

térdzokni 

p r f r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 18)

térdzokni
periféria

n t l p


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

antilop

p r d l l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 18)

prédaállat

t_l_kh_t_r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 18)

telekhatár

s t p l c


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 18)

sétapálca

h b cs k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 19)

habcsók

cs m g b l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 19)

csemegebolt

cs l n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 19)

csalántea

p l n t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 19)

palánta, polenta, planéta 

p l n k t n


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 19)

plankton

p r t n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 20)

proton, parton

g z l g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 20)

gőzölög

g z l j


----------



## laara (2019 Január 20)

gázolaj gazolj gőzölj igazolja 

r g n t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 20)

ürgeöntés

k p t l f n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 20)

kaputelefon

v l l f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 20)

vállfa

gy r k m ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 20)

gyárkémény

m m b r n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 20)

membrán

b l zs m c t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 20)

balzsamecet

s l t b r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 20)

salátabár

j d n s g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 20)

újdonság


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 21)

d g s t


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 21)

idegesít

d p t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 21)

adaptál, adoptál

n n sz


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 21)

ananász

b r sz


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 21)

abrosz
sz-v-ly-s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 22)

szívélyes 

g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 22)

ugratás, gurítás

s t p t b l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 23)

stoptábla

r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 23)

erőtér, artéria, rotor, rátér, rátör

g r n d h z


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 23)

gerendaház

g b n sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 23)

gabonaszesz

v m p r


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 23)

vámpír 

v d r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 23)

vödör

b r v r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 23)

borvirág

k t l d g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 24)

kötélideg

p g cs


----------



## folzsike (2019 Január 24)

pogácsa
r p g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 24)

ropogós, ropogás

k k t sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 25)

kaktusz

b s j r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 25)

busójárás

p l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 25)

paletta

r z s b n d


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 25)

rezesbanda

r d t r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Január 25)

radiátor

sz s p k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 25)

úszósapka

d h ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 26)

dohány(os, hogy meglegyen a 4... )

s t p l c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 26)

sétapálca

s t t k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 26)

sütőtök

p r d cs m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 26)

paradicsom

c g r t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Január 26)

cigaretta

n d g k k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 26)

indigókék

t s t s ly


----------



## laara (2019 Január 26)

testsúly 

n k n t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 26)

önkéntes

p r h gy m


----------



## laara (2019 Január 26)

póréhagyma 

k cs c m b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 26)

kacsacomb

p n t s n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 27)

pontosan

s l t l v l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 27)

salátalevél

s l t l n


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 27)

sületlen

s b l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

sablon

h k d l


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

hokedli 

p p r k c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

piperkőc

g sz t ny p r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

gesztenyepüré

k k sz k c k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

kókuszkocka

l m b s p r


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

lombseprű

h l n c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

hólánc

j v k p


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

jövőkép 

h sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

hisztéria

r zs sz n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

rózsaszín 

b k b l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

békebeli

sz n s v s


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

szénsavas 

sz p p k l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

iszappakolás

zs f l t


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

zsúfolt 

r zs f l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

rúzsfolt

p r b b b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 27)

próbababa

r h sz l n


----------



## laara (2019 Január 27)

ruhaszalon 

sz l m zs k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 27)

szalmazsák

f r sz p r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 28)

fűrészpor

f r n r l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 28)

furnérlap

k p r l v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 28)

kaporlevél

g n sz


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 28)

gonosz
sz l f l d


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 28)

szülőföld

sz l r d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 28)

szilárd

gy n r h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 29)

egyenruha

k l k l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 29)

kilakoltat

b g m j m


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Január 29)

bőgőmajom
j b r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 29)

jóbarát

b d g m b r


----------



## Svicky78 (2019 Január 29)

bádogember
m r g r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 30)

margaréta

p p n d k l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 30)

papundekli

h j cs


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 30)

hajóács

sz b sz d


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 30)

szóbeszéd

sz g l d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 30)

száguldó

p l k n


----------



## Svicky78 (2019 Január 30)

pelikán
rjztbl


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 30)

rajztábla

h t l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 30)

hátulütő

j l k p s


----------



## Svicky78 (2019 Január 30)

jelképes
k_z_tt_


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 30)

kazetta, közötte

k z f g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 30)

kézfogás

h t ny g


----------



## oolong (2019 Január 30)

hatóanyag, hűtőanyag

r t ny z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Január 30)

erőtényező

g r f g


----------



## Svicky78 (2019 Január 30)

egérfogó
p_rn_h_z_t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 30)

Svicky78 írta:


> egérfogó
> p_rn_h_z_t


p r n h z t

párnahuzat

m h r j


----------



## Svicky78 (2019 Január 30)

méhraj
k l p t r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Január 31)

kalaptartó

g z t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Január 31)

igazítás

v d r t g


----------



## laara (2019 Január 31)

védőréteg 

t m b z t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 1)

atombiztos

t k p s


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 1)

ütőképes

k k p s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 1)

kikapás, kiköpés

f n v r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 1)

fűnyíró
p r sz v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 2)

porszívó

t l f t r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Február 2)

ételfutár

sz n t l l k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 2)

szentlélek

f n v r (nem fűnyíró)


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 2)

főnővér

m cs k k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 2)

macskakő

b sz r k ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 2)

boszorkány

s f t s


----------



## laara (2019 Február 2)

sífutás 

d l b b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 2)

délibáb

n v s r


----------



## laara (2019 Február 2)

névsor 

r d d s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 2)

rádióadás

t r s d l m


----------



## laara (2019 Február 2)

társadalom 

sz sz sz d t t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 3)

összeszedett

l m m r d k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 3)

ólommaradék 

v z t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 3)

vezető
k r s k d s


----------



## laara (2019 Február 3)

kereskedő 

l b d t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 3)

elbódít

l j k ly h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 4)

olajkályha

t l l sz r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 4)

tollszár

t l l r h


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 4)

tüllruha

g r n t l m


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 4)

gránátalma

sz l k r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 4)

szélkerék

p p g j


----------



## laara (2019 Február 4)

papagáj 

k l b r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 4)

kaliber

r ny k sz k


----------



## laara (2019 Február 4)

árnyékszék

g n t k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 4)

genetika

k r n s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 5)

karnis

k r sz ly


----------



## laara (2019 Február 5)

ököruszály 

d n t t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 5)

identitás

l l n s g


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 5)

ellenség

v l l g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 5)

villog

ny k l j


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 6)

nyakolaj 

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 6)

interjú

h s g r z


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Február 6)

éhségérző

k b l z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 6)

kebelez, kibelez, kábelozó // hősugárzó

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 6)

nyakkendő

ny k s l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 7)

nyaksál

ny k h j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 7)

nyikhaj

v l k n


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 7)

vulkán

v l k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 8)

valakik

v l k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 8)

valaki, válóok, évelők, velük, Vilike, violák

r g h gy s g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 8)

röghegység

v c m b r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 9)

ivócimbora

s p d z k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 9)

sápadozik

s p r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 9)

söprés, seprés, spórás, esperes

t s t v r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 9)

testvér

k g r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 9)

kiugrás

g r f g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 10)

egérfogó

h sz t r


----------



## laara (2019 Február 10)

hisztéria 

h sz k d s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 10)

hószakadás

t r k t r


----------



## laara (2019 Február 10)

traktor

b sz m l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 10)

beszámoló

sz p r h s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 11)

szuperhős

s r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 11)

súroltat, soroltat

l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 11)

alátét, letét, lett, látta, lőtte, előtt, alatt

r n sz r v s


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 11)

rénszarvas

r n r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 11)

urnaárus

b b s k l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 12)

bóbiskol

m n d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 12)

mondóka, menedék

l b ny m


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 12)

lábnyom //„ r n r s ” –>+ rúnaírás

p l n m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 13)

plánum

k sz k n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 13)

keszkenő

k z d k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 13)

kezdőkör

b l t t c p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 14)

balettcipő

t s k n l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 14)

teáskanál

t k p s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 14)

ütőképes

f r s n g


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 14)

farsang

f k r g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 14)

fakéreg

f ly m d r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 14)

folyómeder

b r t k


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Február 14)

barátok

h r s ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 15)

bársony

b g r b r


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 15)

bagariabőr

d r g r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 16)

drogéria

d p r d cs m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 16)

zsolt0z írta:


> barátok
> 
> h r s ny


 = harsány, harisnya

adóparadicsom
f l c m p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 16)

fülcimpa

h r m n


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 16)

harmónia

h r k l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 17)

horkolás, harákolás

v z t l l


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

evezőtoll 

h n k r sz


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 17)

éhenkórász

b m sz sz


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

biomassza 

b m b sz n d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 17)

bambusznád

s r g r cs


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

sírógörcs 

p l p sz


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 17)

epilepszia

cs n k l k k


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

csónaklakk 

sz k s gy h z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Február 17)

székesegyház

p l t sz r ny


----------



## laara (2019 Február 17)

palotaszárny 

t r n v sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 17)

trónviszály

f ny f


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 17)

Fenyőfő , fenyőfa

k ny f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 18)

kányafa, kányafű

m s k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 18)

miskulancia

d d l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 18)

dúdoló, dudáló, diadal

b z ny t l n


----------



## laara (2019 Február 18)

bizonytalan 

d s k v s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 18)

édeskevés

j sz l t t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 19)

jászoltető, újszülött

h t t r t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 19)

háttértár 

h t r z r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 19)

határzár

sz t l t r t


----------



## laara (2019 Február 19)

asztalterítő 

m k ny v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 20)

imakönyv

v r r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 20)

verőér, varró

b r t s g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 20)

barátság
b k s s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 20)

békesség

b g r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 21)

begurítás

b g r h t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 21)

bogárhátú

l p cs f k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 21)

lépcsőfok

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 21)

tűzoltó

b d z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 21)

bodza

v k v r j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 21)

vakvarjú

f k v t m sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 22)

fekvőtámasz

h n f t r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 22)

honfitárs

k l p t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 22)

kilapít, kalapot

m ly l p k


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 22)

molylepke

m g ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 22)

máglya

sz l t s n p


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 22)

születésnap

sz n t l p


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 22)

szántalp
g n d v s l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 22)

gondviselő

p sz t r n g


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 22)

pisztráng

p cs m g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 22)

pacsmag

s r p ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 23)

serpenyő

m t g r sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 23)

mitugrász

m g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 23)

mag, meg, még, mögé, maga, omega, mágia

k p k r t


----------



## Anyde85 (2019 Február 23)

képkeret
l b d r g s


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 23)

labdarúgás

b r g r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 24)

bőregér

k t k v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 24)

kútkáva

m g r sz t


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 24)

megriaszt (megereszt, megáraszt)

z g r sz t


----------



## laara (2019 Február 24)

zugírászat 

k k n cs k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 24)

kőkancsók

f_l_t_l_st_


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 25)

Nem "feketelista" akart volna lenni: f k t l s t

f g l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 25)

fogalom

k r h n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 25)

körhinta

k l n r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 25)

különóra

l t n v l


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 25)

látnivaló

l d t l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 25)

lúdtoll

p l l n g


----------



## laara (2019 Február 25)

rituevu írta:


> Nem "feketelista" akart volna lenni: f k t l s t



inkább _filatelista_ -nak nézem

pillangó

v k m p m p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 25)

vákuumpumpa

v sz ly s


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 25)

veszélyes

v z f ly s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 26)

vízfolyás

r d k l d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 26)

érdeklődő

r d k r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 26)

erdőkerülő

cs r k m j


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 26)

csirkemáj

v s k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 26)

vaskor

k n c r t


----------



## oolong (2019 Február 26)

koncert 

c n c r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 26)

cincér

t l gy f


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 26)

tölgyfa

k l s k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 27)

köleskása

f h r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Február 27)

fehér
k r t r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 27)

akaraterős

f l m n g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 27)

flamingó

h j n l d k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 27)

hajnalodik

r k k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 28)

rokokó

m l k t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Február 28)

műlakatos

k r p l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Február 28)

kereplő

k k ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Február 28)

kökény

g l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 1)

galagonya

l z t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 1)

előzetes, alázatos, lazítás

cs p k b gy


----------



## laara (2019 Március 1)

csipkebogyó

n t n z v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 1)

intenzív

k sz t m


----------



## laara (2019 Március 1)

kosztüm, kiosztom, készítem, kiúsztam, kúsztam, akasztom

k sz sz t m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 3)

laara írta:


> kosztüm, kiosztom, készítem, kiúsztam, kúsztam, akasztom
> 
> k sz sz t m


Úgy nézem, hogy nem bírunk a feladványoddal. Szabad a gazda!


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 3)

ökoszisztéma

v l h r


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

(végre-) valahára // nem gondoltam, hogy fennakadást okozok, elnézést

m g j sz t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 3)

megijeszt

p n g v n


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

pingvin 

t l p t k s


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 3)

telepatikus

l p t k


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

lopótök, lépték, alaptőke

c l sz r k


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 3)

acélszürke

p l sz r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 3)

palaszürke

v l p r


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 3)

válóper

v z s g r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 3)

vízsugár

k r l n k


----------



## laara (2019 Március 3)

kerülünk, karolnak 

t r g k s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 3)

tragikus

p r m sz m


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Március 3)

prímszám

r r c n l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 4)

irracionális

s k l d l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 4)

sokoldalú

l l m t n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 4)

illemtan

j l sz


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 4)

jelszó

j l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 4)

jeles

f m n t s


----------



## laara (2019 Március 4)

famentes 

v d sz sz t n


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 4)

vadászösztön

v l l f


----------



## laara (2019 Március 4)

vállfa 

l t t v ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 5)

ültetvény

l s f t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 5)

lesifotós 

v d r z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 5)

vadorzó

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 5)

sebtapasz

r d b t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 5)

irodabútor

n gy m s s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 5)

nagymosás

t v s r z t


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 5)

tévésorozat

s r z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 5)

sorozó, söröző, sározó

l t s z v r


----------



## laara (2019 Március 5)

látászavar 

gy m r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 6)

sorozó, sározó

t j b r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 6)

tejbár

t r l t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 6)

gyomirtó
térlátás

cs n t k v cs


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 6)

csontkovács
l d z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 6)

előidézés, áldozás, oldozás, elodázás

p p r t s k


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 6)

papírtasak

p s p k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 6)

püspök

s r g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 6)

sereg, sürög, sárga, ősrégi, ősöreg

t l l sz t l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 6)

tálalóasztal
sz v r v g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 6)

szivarvég, szivarvágó

p r f m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 7)

parfüm

gy k r l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 7)

gyakorlat, gyakorolt

p r l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 7)

poroltó, párlat, párolt

t l f n sz m


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 7)

telefonszám

t g l l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 7)

tagállam

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 7)

marcipán

m n t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 7)

menetel, mentol

n v s r


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 7)

névsor

l v s r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 7)

lóvásár

f t h m k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 7)

futóhomok
z v t r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 7)

zivatar

t j b r zs


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 7)

tejberizs 

g r l e p r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 7)

gerlepár

k z p p n t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 7)

középpont

f l d m r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 7)

földmérő

k r t t v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 8)

karitatív

k l j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 8)

kőolaj

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 8)

tábortűz

z b k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 8)

zabkása

n m s p n sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 8)

nemespenész

v z p d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 9)

evezőpad

r f l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 9)

érfal, Rafael

k p r l v l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 10)

kaporlevél

g p j r m d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 10)

gépjárműadó

h j b k l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 10)

hajbókolás

z l l r


----------



## Háromafiú (2019 Március 10)

zeller
k s r l b d


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 10)

kosárlabda

k b t j j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 10)

kabátujj

b r k k l


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 10)

brokkoli

b b k cs


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 10)

babakocsi

b r v r g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 11)

brokkoli, ábrákkal, berekkel, burukkol

f l l l h t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 11)

felállhat

m k r n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 11)

borvirág
fellelhető
makaron, makaróni, mikron

zs r k r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 11)

zsírkréta

s k r m


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 11)

sókrém (sikereim, sikerem)

m k r m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 12)

műköröm /+sókerámia

d z t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 12)

időzítés

k cs k f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 12)

kaucsukfa

s p r g


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 12)

spárga

s j g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 12)

ősjog, sajog

j s g p p r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 12)

újságpapír

k p l n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 13)

kápolna

f l s t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 13)

fóliasátor

p l b n s


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 13)

plébános

z l t s r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 13)

üzletsor

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 13)

sivatag 

v r r t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 13)

varrott, ivarérett

cs l d t g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 13)

családtag
v g t l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 13)

vegetált, üvegtálat, végítélet

m g ny s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 13)

magányos

v z h t l n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 13)

vízhatlan

r t s t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 13)

artista

p l n m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 14)

polónium, plánum, épülnöm

s m r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 14)

ismeretes

h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 14)

hivatal

z m z v r


----------



## laara (2019 Március 14)

üzemzavar 

t r c t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 14)

atrocitás

k m ny m g


----------



## laara (2019 Március 14)

köménymag

d s k m ny //készül ma nálam


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 14)

édeskömény 

sz p t m b r


----------



## laara (2019 Március 14)

szeptember 

k p d r g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 14)

kapudrog

f cs k f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 14)

fecskefészek

h t m g n s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 14)

hűtőmágnes

sz v sz l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 15)

szívószál

k c v r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 15)

akácvirág

t v d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 16)

tévedés, tévéadás

k r n d l s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 16)

kirándulás

k l n d z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 16)

kalandozás

z z m r


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

zúzmara
t r v z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 16)

tervezés

h j t n cs


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 16)

hajtincs

g r t ny


----------



## laara (2019 Március 16)

egértanya 

m n t t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 17)

minitető, mentét, mentőt, mintát, mentát

l v r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 17)

elverés, leverés

m n t d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 17)

menetidő

k ny v t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 17)

könyvtár

v d t k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 18)

videótéka

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 18)

védelem

s r sz m


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Március 18)

sorszám

sz r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 18)

szerszám

f l c t l l


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 18)

filctoll

p r d cs m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 18)

paradicsom

t r k ny


----------



## balatonné (2019 Március 18)

tárkony

l t l m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 19)

lételem, latolom

f m t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 19)

fémtiszta

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 19)

interjú

k cs c m b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 19)

kacsacomb

cs k p r f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 19)

csokiparfé

h r n g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 20)

harang

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 20)

rágógumi

s p cs n t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 20)

sípcsont
g r g d ny ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 20)

görögdinnye

h b t l n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 20)

hibátlan

l t l p d s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 21)

letelepedés

m r g ny g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 21)

méreganyag

t r t sz l p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 21)

tartóoszlop

h m k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 21)

homokóra

f l s k t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 22)

felesketés

f l s k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 22)

flaska

f l c m p


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 22)

fülcimpa
g m s k t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 22)

gémeskút

h r m sz g


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 22)

háromszög

h m m g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 22)

hümmög

p r l t


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 22)

poroltó, perlit, operaélet, páriaélet, párlat, perelt, pirult

v r l t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 22)

virult
k p z d m ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 22)

képződmény

d l s t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 23)

idealista, dalest

d m v d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 23)

dámvad

b b p s k t


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 23)

babapiskóta

b p t s t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 23)

babapiskóta

l l h ly


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 23)

baptista, //állóhely, lelőhely

v r b n k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 24)

vérbank

f l r n z s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 24)

félrenézés

t l r g ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 24)

teleregény

m t r z s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 24)

motorozás

k r p l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 25)

kereplő, kripli

b k k t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 25)

békekötés

t l p b t t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 25)

talpbetét
k r v n l


----------



## oolong (2019 Március 25)

h r n v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 25)

körvonal
hírnév

p j zs m r gy


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 25)

pajzsmirigy 

r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 26)

éremtár 

m t r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 26)

motortér

p sz t ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 26)

pisztoly

cs p t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 27)

csípőtok, csapatok

p r p n z


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

beebeus írta:


> csípőtok, csapatok
> 
> p r p n z


Aprópénz
m t sz l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

metszőolló

k z m n k


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

kézimunka 

h j k r n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

hajkorona

r n r c


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

uránérc 

n r c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

nerc 

n r c k p


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

önarckép 

r ny k v l g


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

Scatha írta:


> Ez csak három
> rdlm


igaz. legközelebb megkísérlek eggyel tovább számolni 

irodalom

h sz n n gy


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

huszonnégy

h p r d c


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

hópárduc 

p l t l s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

laara írta:


> igaz. legközelebb megkísérlek eggyel tovább számolni
> 
> irodalom
> 
> h sz n n gy


A játékleírás nem írja elő, hogy csak 4, 5 esetleg hat betűt adhatunk meg. Tehát: a hárombetűs feladvány is feladvány. Csak a maximum betűt írja elő.


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 27)

pilótaülés

l l m


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

élelem, állom, állam

p ty r g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 27)

árnyékvilág - nem lett megfejtve
pityereg

k r h n t


----------



## laara (2019 Március 27)

körhinta // a nagy számolgatásban elsikkadt 

d t z s


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

rituevu írta:


> A játékleírás nem írja elő, hogy csak 4, 5 esetleg hat betűt adhatunk meg. Tehát: a hárombetűs feladvány is feladvány. Csak a maximum betűt írja elő.


Bocs! Ezek szerint benéztem. Legyen szép estétek!


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 28)

időutazás

b r ny h m l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 28)

bárányhimlő

m d r t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 28)

madáretető, madáritató

b r s ty n


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 28)

Borostyán
t v ny r g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 28)

tevenyereg

t m s s


----------



## laara (2019 Március 29)

timsós autómosás 

p l f n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 30)

plafon
l p cs h z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 30)

lépcsőház

k b k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 30)

kubikos, kabakos, kibukás

s n d sz n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 30)

sündisznó

k z r d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 30)

közérdek(ű)

t l p n


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 30)

lépcsőház
cs r k r g


----------



## laara (2019 Március 30)

csirkeragu 

l b s t r m


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 30)

Alabástrom
n r c b n d


----------



## laara (2019 Március 30)

nercbunda 

n t d t s


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 30)

öntudatos
k n f d l


----------



## eri111 (2019 Március 30)

aknafedél
lklmtln


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 30)

Alkalmatlan
k p sz ny k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 30)

kopasznyakú

t l p n


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 30)

Talpán? Télapón? Tulipán!  
sz k j t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

szakajtó

f z f v sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 31)

fűzfavessző

r n d z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

rendező

sz m l l n z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

szemellenző

v r g cs k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

virágcsokor

j sz l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

újszülött

b k p p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

békepipa

v s r n p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Március 31)

vasárnap

p r f l h


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

porfelhő, párafelhő

l l l j


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 31)

vasárnap
k r ly k b r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

királykobra (jó lenne mindig az aktuális feladványt megfejteni)

l l l j (még egyszer)


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

illóolaj

v r g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

virágillat

p n t s n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Március 31)

pontosan
v r g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Március 31)

virágillat (?)

d n v r


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 31)

beebeus írta:


> királykobra (jó lenne mindig az aktuális feladványt megfejteni)
> 
> l l l j (még egyszer)


Ne haragudj!  Már átment a komment, amikor megláttam, hogy több is van alatta...


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 31)

beebeus írta:


> virágillat (?)
> 
> d n v r


denevér
k p j f


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

kopjafa 

l sz k l l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

álszakáll

f r d r h


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

fürdőruha 

b k n sz z n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

bikiniszezon

cs r sz ny f


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

cseresznyefa

cs r z ny g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

cserzőanyag

t n l v z t


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

tanulóvezető 

ny j t z k d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Március 31)

nyújtozkodó

p r r k ty


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

prérikutya 

n d n t b r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

indiántábor

sz g r g l


----------



## laara (2019 Március 31)

szegregál 

s k b t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Március 31)

esőkabát

m l c l p


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Április 1)

malaclopó

cs r k f g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 1)

csirkefogó

cs p f g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 1)

csípőfogó

b zs l k m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 1)

bazsalikom

r t s t l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 2)

rátestál

r d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 2)

riadó, rádió, eredő, áradó, erdő, Arad, áruda, erdei, rúd

t z j t k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 2)

tűzijáték 

t l k d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 3)

viszontagságos (max. 6?)

g m sz l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 3)

égimeszelő

g s r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 3)

égősor

b n n h j


----------



## Scatha (2019 Április 3)

Banánhéj
h j d n k s


----------



## eri111 (2019 Április 3)

hajdinakása
h s r s s


----------



## Scatha (2019 Április 3)

hasraesés
h g d h r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 3)

hegedűhúr

s l k n d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 3)

sálkendő

s h z


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 4)

sóház
j f l k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 4)

éjfélkor

h m ly s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 4)

aniko45 írta:


> sóház
> j f l k r


+ őshaza


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 4)

homályos

h m r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 4)

hőmérő, hamar, homár, humor

b r t s g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 4)

barátság
m n k d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 4)

munkaadó, munkaidő

s r g d ny ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Április 4)

sárgadinnye

s p r d cs m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 4)

síparadicsom

m t sz l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 4)

metszőolló

v d sz l g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 4)

védőszalag

n sz j n d k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 5)

nászajándék

l r j l z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 5)

előrejelzés

m g r n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 5)

migrén

b t k l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 5)

batikolás

g z m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 5)

gőzmozdony

d h r k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 6)

időhurok

k p d n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 6)

kupadöntő

s b t p sz


----------



## eri111 (2019 Április 6)

sebtapasz
sz l v s g m b c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 6)

szilvásgombóc (max. 6?)

p p t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 6)

pipitér

h l v ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 7)

halvány, halovány

gy k r k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 7)

gyökérkenyér

g l s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 7)

gálaest

n p r f r g


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 7)

napraforgó

n d k ny h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 7)

nádkunyhó

k r n t n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 8)

karantén

k k p r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 8)

kakaópor, kikapar

s t t k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 8)

sötétkék 

h t p s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 8)

hótaposó

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Április 8)

százszorszép

k cs k l


----------



## laara (2019 Április 8)

kaucsukló, kacsaokoló, kőcsukló, kecskeölő, kocsiékelő, kicsókol //?? remélem rájön valaki, de az nem én leszek 

g t s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 8)

még esetleg kecskeól

égitest

n r c sz


----------



## laara (2019 Április 8)

édes istenem, hogy az ól miért nem jutott eszembe 

nárcisz 

r k c d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Április 8)

reakcióidő

g z b r t v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 9)

gőzborotva

g z g t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 9)

igazgató

p k s t m ny


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Április 9)

péksütemény //kecskeólra gondoltam, de a kaucsukló és a többiek is nagyon ott vannak! 

p n cs t r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 9)

puncstorta

k k r k t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 10)

kikerekít, kőkarkötő

k r m l k k


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 10)

körömlakk

k k k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 10)

kakukk

p c t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 10)

piactér

p r c l n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 11)

porcelán

m s k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 11)

miskulancia

m t r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 11)

imatartó, imaterítő, metrót, motort, métert

k n v sz n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 12)

kanavászon

k n v sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 12)

kanavász 

p r k l b


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 12)

porkoláb, operaklub

k r k l b


----------



## laara (2019 Április 12)

karikalábú

r j r m


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

űrjármű

d t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 14)

adótorony

k p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 14)

képernyő

v n l z


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 14)

vonalzó, vaníliaízű

m n k l z


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

munkaláz 

v sz r d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 14)

vészriadó

p l n k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 14)

pálinka
zs r k ny r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 14)

zsúrkenyér

f l c t l l


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Április 14)

filctoll

h t h gy t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 14)

hitehagyott

l v r s ny


----------



## laara (2019 Április 14)

lóverseny 

p l p sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 15)

epilepszia

t d g m k r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 15)

tüdőgümőkor 

h n g l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 15)

hangulat

n l t r j z


----------



## laara (2019 Április 15)

önéletrajz 

s t t m p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 15)

sétatempó

m r g z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 15)

mérgező

l d l z s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Április 15)

oldalozás 

r r ny r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 16)

orrnyereg

l b t r


----------



## laara (2019 Április 16)

lábtörő libator, ülőbútor 

k k sz m r zs


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 17)

kekszmorzsa

f l m n g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 17)

flamingó

k j g z


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 17)

kéjgáz
l d m s


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Április 17)

áldomás, éldumás

k v r c


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Április 17)

kvarc

l j s t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 18)

olajsütő

t j f n


----------



## laara (2019 Április 18)

tájfun 

k d b m b r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 18)

kidobóember

p ly z t


----------



## laara (2019 Április 18)

pályázat 

l b s t r m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 18)

alabástrom

t r t k s


----------



## laara (2019 Április 18)

terítékes, teoretikus

b b n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 19)

búbánat

b r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 20)

uborka, burok, berek, birka, barka

f gy l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Április 20)

figyelmes

t r b s d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 21)

Traubisoda

k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 21)

kaotikus

g ly f sz k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 22)

gólyafészek

m g r d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

megriadó

r f l ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 22)

erőfölény

r m sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

áramszünet

t h t l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 22)

az "a" az elején sportszerű nehezítés? 

autóhotel, áthatol

r v sz k d s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Április 22)

ravaszkodás
m d k z s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

imádkozás

l t g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 22)

létige

f f r g cs


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 22)

faforgács /+ előtag

m s r h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 23)

miseruha

k r s m ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 23)

kóresemény, keresmény

g z t s


----------



## laara (2019 Április 23)

igazítás 

t m b l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 23)

autómobil, tombol, tombola

m n d r n


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 23)

mandarin

m c d n


----------



## laara (2019 Április 23)

macedón 

k r t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 23)

kráter, karter, körtér, körtúra

p p sz m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 24)

pápaszem

f p p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 24)

főpap, fapipa

g m s k t


----------



## laara (2019 Április 24)

gémeskút

h n k r sz


----------



## laara (2019 Április 24)

karikaláb

h n k r sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 24)

éhenkórász

t s t v r


----------



## laara (2019 Április 24)

testvér 

n t k v r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 25)

antikvár

s t l n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 25)

sótalanít 

k r t r ny k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 25)

sikertörténet (Elnézést, már teljesen eldobtuk a min. 4 max. 6 mássalhangzós szabályt? )

cs r p d ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 26)

cserépedény

f r r s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 27)

forróság

p c k p s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 27)

Sir John írta:


> sikertörténet (Elnézést, már teljesen eldobtuk a min. 4 max. 6 mássalhangzós szabályt? )
> 
> cs r p d ny


Nem, nem dobtunk el semmit. A szabály, az szabály.


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 27)

piacképes

p r t l p


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

pártlap, pártalap

r ny k l t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 27)

aranykalitka

p l cs n t


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

palacsinta 

m n b sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 27)

omnibusz

k k p r


----------



## laara (2019 Április 27)

kakaópor 

r d p l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 28)

rádióépület, rádiópult, rádiópalota, erődépület

v r r d t


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 28)

virradat // _„ r d p l t ”_ –> +irodaépület

m r r d


----------



## laara (2019 Április 28)

mérőrúd 

x p d c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 28)

expedíció

l l t k r t


----------



## laara (2019 Április 28)

állatkert 

zs n l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 28)

zseniális

k g l f


----------



## laara (2019 Április 28)

kuglóf 

p r s t m ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Április 28)

aprósütemény

l p d t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 28)

elapadt, leapadt, alapadat

k d v s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 29)

kedves 

l p k d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 29)

lopakodó, lépkedő, lopkodó

m j n z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 29)

majonéz

h k d l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 29)

hokedli

l g g m b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 29)

léggömb

f sz t v s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Április 29)

feszítővas

f l t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Április 29)

féltékeny

v d k n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Április 30)

vadkan

c p p r t l


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

cipőpertli 

t s t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

testőr

t m b r n


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

tamburin 

sz r d k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

szurdok

t-lgy-rd-


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

tölgyerdő 

cs r b g r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

cserebogár

f-l-g-r--


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

filagória 

p r g l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

pergola

sz v m t t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

szívműtét 

k c c n t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

koccint

b-rt-nd-r


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

bártündér

sz r t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

szurtos

p p k p k


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

pipakupak 

v l t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

váltás

f l l t t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

felültet 

f l n t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

felöntés

k p sz l t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

kúpszelet, kapszulát

t k z t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

tokozat, tökízűt

l f l d


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

+ ütközet

alföld 

l v l g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

levélág, alvilág

s r r n


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

surranó

s r j r d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

sarjerdő

p k l z k


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

pikulázik 

p k l g p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

pokolgép

f l m r s


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

felmérés 

f l s m r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

felismerés

k k k n t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

kukkant 

t l sz k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

tolószék

k r t r t s


----------



## laara (2019 Május 1)

kártérítés 

sz k l k r t


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 1)

sziklakert

d cs l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

dicsőülés

sz m p t


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 1)

szimpátia //+ adócsalás

sz m p r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 1)

szempár

b k t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 2)

bakter, bokatörő, béketűrő

k ly k


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 2)

kölyök 

l z z d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 3)

leizzad, alázzad, előzzed, lezúzod

b g r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 3)

bogaras

k r t d z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 3)

karateedzés

k m r ny k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 3)

komornyik

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 3)

képkeret

f g k f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 3)

fogkefe

s r l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 4)

söralátét

p p s j t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 4)

papsajt 

d j t m l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 4)

idejétmúlt

p r c l n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 4)

porcelán

h j n l p r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 4)

hajnalpír

m t r cs n k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 4)

motorcsónak
ll t k r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 4)

állatkert

l g ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 4)

légnyomás

r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 4)

ártér, rotor, rátér, rátör, artéria, erőtér

g l cs cs r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 4)

gleccser

r f l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 5)

érfal

cs p t l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 5)

csaptelep

cs l n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 5)

csalántea

h j h l l s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 5)

hajhullás
g r z n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 5)

garzon

z b k s


----------



## laara (2019 Május 5)

zabkása

j s t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 6)

újsütetű 

s s k j r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 6)

sáskajárás

p t r n c


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 6)

petrence
z p r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 6)

záporos

b m b sz


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 6)

bambusz

b k r sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 6)

bakarasz, bokarész

t s t p l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 6)

testápoló

n k k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 6)

énekkar

f k ly


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 6)

fekély, fáklya 

r k ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 6)

rokolya, erkély, ereklye

l j gy z s


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 6)

eljegyzés

gy r s f r g


----------



## Iluska1 (2019 Május 6)

gyűrűsféreg

k r m s t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 7)

karmester

k m r z n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 7)

kamarazene

k r s t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 7)

ökörsütés
kiárusítás

d sz sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 7)

desszert

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 7)

gazság, igazság

h g ly


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 7)

hógolyó
v h r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 7)

viharos

s ly m s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 7)

selymes

s p sz


----------



## eri111 (2019 Május 7)

sípszó
skbt


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 7)

esőkabát

t l p n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 8)

tulipán

b k k m k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 8)

bükkmakk (bikkmakk)


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 8)

bükkmakk

sz r g l m s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 8)

szorgalmas

p r t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 9)

portré

p r t m n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 9)

apartman

sz l m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 9)

szalmakalap

p r v n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 9)

paraván

k k s t r j


----------



## laara (2019 Május 9)

kakastaréj

s t n c


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 10)

sótánc?
g p h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 10)

esőtánc 
gépház

s p g t t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 10)

spagetti

m g m t g t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 11)

megmutogat, magamutogató

l b m j


----------



## laara (2019 Május 11)

libamáj 

l d t r m


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 11)

előadóterem

m d t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 11)

mediátor

m s t h


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 11)

s t n c l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 12)

stencil
v l s g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 12)

valóságos

h t r s t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 12)

határeset

m g r r n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 12)

megorront

s g r r ny


----------



## laara (2019 Május 12)

sugárirány 

sz t r l f ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 12)

asztrálfény

m d r t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 12)

mostoha /fentebb
madáretető, madáritató

j l m z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 13)

jelmez

k c g ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 13)

kacagány

g z s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 13)

gazság, igazság

p r d cs m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 13)

paradicsom

v z r r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 14)

vezérürü 

v r c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 14)

variáció

p ty p n g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 14)

pitypang
k t l s


----------



## laara (2019 Május 14)

kotlós, köteles, aktuális, kitolás, kiötlés, kiutalás, kiutálás, kőtálas
k t l s s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 15)

kétüléses

l m ny ny z t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 15)

álmennyezet

n t r j


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 15)

interjú

r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 15)

rotor, ártér, rátör, rátér, artéria, erőtér

n p p l


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 15)

nappal, nappali

sz tty s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 15)

szittyós, szittyás

sz r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 15)

szórakozás

p l f n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 16)

plafon

m gy gy v g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 16)

meggyvágó

r d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 16)

eredő, áradó, riadó, rádió, erdő, erőd, Arad

g r b ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 17)

gereblye

h j h n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 17)

hajóhinta

b j k v r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 17)

bajkeverő

f r d r h


----------



## laara (2019 Május 17)

fürdőruha 

r b r t m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 17)

arborétum

f k h gy m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 18)

fokhagyma

r z k r c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 18)

rézkarc

t m t


----------



## laara (2019 Május 18)

tömítő, temető, automata 

t m n d t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 18)

tőmondat, atomindító

l s r l z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 19)

lesarlózó

h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 19)

hangerő, henger, hangár

k r m v r g


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 19)

körömvirág

k t k v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 19)

kútkáva

m h p m p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 20)

méhpempő

m g z n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 20)

magazin

g m k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 20)

gumikesztyű

d c l t r


----------



## laara (2019 Május 20)

deciliter 

t s t t l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 21)

testátló

t k r r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 21)

tükörírás

s k r p


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 21)

skorpió

k r p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 21)

krupié, korpa

h j f s t k


----------



## laara (2019 Május 21)

hajfesték 

h t r d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 21)

határidő

t l z m n


----------



## laara (2019 Május 21)

talizmán 

gy s sz g ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 21)

ágyásszegély

l j h r


----------



## laara (2019 Május 22)

lajhár 

f r h n gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 22)

fáraóhangya

h r sz k p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 22)

horoszkóp

k r n m t r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 22)

kronométer

k cs k f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 23)

kecskefű

v n l s d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 23)

vaníliasodó 

r m t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 23)

áramütés

v r g cs k r


----------



## laara (2019 Május 23)

virágcsokor //én meg kaucsukfára asszociáltam fentebb

n d sz k r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 23)

indiszkrét

d b z f d l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 23)

dobozfedél

r m n t k s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 24)

romantikus

m s l l p t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 24)

másállapot

h t k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 24)

hatókar, hatókör, hatókörű, hatökör

t r m b l n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 25)

trambulin

v r s k p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 25)

városkép

t p d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 25)

útpadka

k r k p r


----------



## laara (2019 Május 25)

kerékpár 

f l j s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 25)

faliújság

g ly s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 25)

golyóstoll

b l t v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 25)

boltív

m s sz p p n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 26)

mosószappan

sz g v s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 26)

szögvas

t r k sz g f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 26)

törökszegfű

c g ny k r k


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Május 26)

cigánykerék

t r p j r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 27)

terepjárós

g l sz t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 27)

giliszta

k n t n r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 27)

konténer

sz l v t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 28)

szalvéta 

h l k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 28)

halikra

j g k c k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 28)

jégkocka
zs b k n d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 28)

zsebkendő

t t t l s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 29)

áttételes

n g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 29)

ingatlan

sz m v g s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Május 29)

szemüveges
g z n g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 30)

égzengés

k b r n d l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Május 30)

kiábrándul

k b r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 30)

kóbor, kibír, kobra

sz n h z


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 30)

színház (szánhúzó)

g n h b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 30)

génhiba

gy n gy b g ly


----------



## oolong (2019 Május 30)

gyöngybagoly

gy sz sz g ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Május 31)

gyászszegély

p r s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Május 31)

pirosító, párásító, piarista

x t r m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 1)

extrém, exotermia

r l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 1)

őrültség

r l p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 1)

űrlap, írólap, árlap, rálép

m x m m


----------



## laara (2019 Június 1)

maximum 

d v r h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 1)

udvarház

sz b s m n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 2)

szabásminta

k z d k r


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

kezdőkör 

t d d k t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 2)

autodidakta

m r l g


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

mérleg, marólúg 

m d r t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 2)

madáretető, madáritató

r b t p l t


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

robotpilóta 

r c h d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 2)

orchidea

t s t l k t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 2)

testalkat

f r s t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 2)

früstük

h r p sz


----------



## laara (2019 Június 2)

herpesz, horpasz

p ty t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 3)

potyautas

t v f t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 3)

távfutó, tovafutó

sz s p k


----------



## laara (2019 Június 3)

úszósapka 

r t r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 3)

űrtartalom

d h ny


----------



## laara (2019 Június 3)

időhiány 

d h j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 3)

+dohány
dióhéj

s t p l c


----------



## laara (2019 Június 3)

sétapálca 

k t d r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 3)

katedra

p v t l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 4)

pávatoll

f ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 4)

fény, áfonya

p g cs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 4)

pogácsa

t l v l


----------



## laara (2019 Június 4)

útlevél, tűlevél

t l t m t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 5)

téltemető

t r g t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 5)

tereget, tárogató

sz l n n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 5)

szalonna
sz v r z k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 5)

szivarozik

f g g l g s


----------



## laara (2019 Június 5)

függőleges 

m t r c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 5)

matrac, matrica

f k zs r


----------



## laara (2019 Június 5)

fókazsír 

t s cs sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 6)

teáscsésze

h d t r v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 6)

haditerv

j g cs p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 6)

jégcsap

s k s g


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Június 6)

síkság, sokaság

p r c g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 7)

porcogó

t z t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 7)

tűztér

g l cs cs r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 7)

gleccser

p r c k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 7)

porcika, percek, porcok

h r g ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 7)

horgany, horgony

m l c l p


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 7)

malaclopó

m g r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 8)

magerő

k n ny g


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 8)

kenőanyag //+ műugró

v r ny g


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 10)

A macska éles, kellemetlen hangot hallat…


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 10)

virnyog

n k n t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 10)

önkéntes

g ly s cs p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 10)

golyóscsap

d b k c k


----------



## laara (2019 Június 10)

oolong írta:


> A macska éles, kellemetlen hangot hallat…


((zárójeles plusz : vernyog - biztos forrásból tudom ))

dobókocka 

k s p ly s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 10)

szupi  mi használjuk a virnyogot, bár macskánk nincs, a gugli a vinnyogra esküszik 

kispályás
h gy v d k


----------



## laara (2019 Június 10)

hegyvidék

m g l g l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 10)

megelégel

v l l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Június 10)

vallomás, villamos

t m cs s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 11)

teamécses

b z v r g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 11)

búzavirág

k cs c m b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 11)

kacsacomb

p r l t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 12)

poroltás

p r h b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 12)

purhab

j r d sz g ly


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Június 12)

járdaszegély

h r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 13)

horgony

h ny p t l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 13)

hiánypótlás

s t p t b l


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 13)

stoptábla

s r g r p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 13)

sárgarépa

l v l r gy


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 13)

levélrügy 

l b j j h gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 13)

lábujjhegy

n t l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 14)

antilop

l z k ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 14)

előzékeny

l p k m ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 15)

alapokmány

r n gy r z s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 15)

rongyrázás

r t l j s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 16)

erőteljes

k v f z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 16)

kávéfőző

t m t m t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 16)

atomtemető

g m b c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 16)

gombóc, gömböc

g m b t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 16)

gumibot

h b cs k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 16)

habcsók

h b z n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 16)

hibaüzenet

k ny v t r


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 16)

könyvtár

k b n s r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 16)

kabinsor

k p t l f n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 17)

képtelefon

c c b j sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 17)

cicabajusz / beebeus feladványa: kaputelefon

h t k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 17)

hatókar, hatkarú, hatökör, hótakaró

v l l f


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 17)

vállfa

v l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 17)

vallatás

s r h ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 17)

sárhányó

s r p ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 17)

serpenyő

n d t t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 17)

nádtető

z l d p p r k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 17)

Sir John írta:


> nádtető
> 
> z l d p p r k


Emlékeztetlek a topik címére: 4-5- max. 6 mássalhangzós...

zöldpaprika

r t t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 18)

Jogos, elszámoltam. Elnézést.

irattár

k z l k d s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 18)

közlekedés

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 18)

élettér

t r m b t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 18)

trombita

r t t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 18)

irattár

d l b b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 18)

délibáb

g z n g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 19)

gézinges ?

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 19)

_égzengés_
éretlen, íratlan, erőtlen

h j b k l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 19)

hajbókolás

sz l g l l k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 20)

szolgállak 

sz v t r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 20)

+szolgalélek
szavatartó

v l l g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 21)

villogás

sz d l g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 21)

szédeleg

t t v l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 21)

tetoválás

j p n b r s


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Június 22)

japánbirs

f ty l s


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 22)

fütyülés (fütyülős, fátyolos, fityulás)

k ty l k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 22)

kutyaólak, kutyulék 

s h z


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 22)

esőhozó, őshaza, sóház

s d z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 22)

esedez

n g r l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 22)

ingerült

p l t p n cs


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 22)

palotapincsi 

t t p n t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 22)

tetőpont

s s k f r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 22)

sisakforgó

s s r h d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 23)

siserehad

b l zs m c t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 23)

balzsamecet

r d k r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 23)

erdőkerülő

h n g s


----------



## laara (2019 Június 23)

hangos, hangás, hőingás

k m b k m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 23)

ákombákom

c r k sz


----------



## laara (2019 Június 23)

cirkusz 

l v m l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 24)

lávaömlés

h j h n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 24)

hajóhinta

h j f n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 24)

hajfonat

m r c s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 24)

morcos, márcos

k r k l b


----------



## laara (2019 Június 24)

karikaláb 

p r k l r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 24)

parkolóőr

l l c l s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 25)

lelécelés

f t c l l


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 25)

fotocella

f s t sz g


----------



## laara (2019 Június 25)

füstszag 

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 25)

tűzoltó

n v s r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 25)

névsor

n p v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 25)

napvitorla

b g m j m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 26)

bőgőmajom

p r k d t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 26)

pirkadat

p r z t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 26)

parazita

zs m b s


----------



## laara (2019 Június 26)

zsémbes

v d sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 26)

vadászkopó

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 27)

képregény

t n f t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Június 27)

utánfutó

sz l f l d


----------



## laara (2019 Június 27)

szülőföld 

f g d r d


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 27)

fogadóiroda

v d r d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 28)

vadriadó, védőerdő, vaderdő

d j r s


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 28)

időjárás

d j t d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 29)

díjátadás

k r v t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 29)

kerevet

v d l


----------



## laara (2019 Június 29)

vedel, vadló, vedlő, viadal

r k ly


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Június 29)

rokolya
p l s t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Június 30)

palást

l l t k r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 30)

állatkert

l l t s


----------



## laara (2019 Június 30)

illatos, állatos, ellátás 

t t v ly


----------



## oolong (2019 Június 30)

etetővályú, itatóvályú

d t v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Június 30)

időtáv, adótévé (nem tudom, hogy van-e ilyen), odatéve 

k t m d l l


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 1)

aktmodell

s t m p l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 1)

stempli

k l j


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 1)

kőolaj

k m n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 1)

kimenő, kimonó, kamion

r t cs k


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 1)

articsóka

r s s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 1)

írásos

v l t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 1)

üvöltés, váltás, valutás //+ áresés

d s s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 1)

édesség, adósság

k p sz l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 1)

kapszula

p d n g p r


----------



## eri111 (2019 Július 1)

pudingpor
kdvz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 2)

Sir John írta:


> kedvező
> virágláda
> 
> sz k r n d l s


"4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzós ..."


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 2)

kedvez, kedvező

v n h r g


----------



## laara (2019 Július 2)

vonóhorog 

l d t r m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 2)

előadóterem

v r g f l d


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 2)

virágföld

v g h d


----------



## eri111 (2019 Július 2)

vágóhíd
vgmrh


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 2)

vágómarha

d g m r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 3)

idegméreg 

r t l n


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 3)

erőtlen, erőtelen, éretlen, íratlan, uratlan

t l n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 3)

étlen, télen,talán

v g z t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 4)

végzetes

r s t d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 4)

írástudó, rostád, rostod

p p r m r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 5)

papramorgó 

r r s v ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 5)

orrsövény

l r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 5)

előírás, lőrés, aláírás

r d t


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Július 5)

ordít, eredet, riadt, Rudit, rudat, aradit, 

f sz k l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 6)

fészkelő / jobb ötletem nincs

c n t m t r


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 6)

centiméter //+fuszekli

c n c l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 6)

cincál

f l g z d


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 6)

falugazda

p l g z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 7)

palagáz

l p l v l


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 7)

lapulevél

l p l v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 8)

alapelv

l n g t k


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 8)

lengőteke

b n g t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 9)

bangita (?)


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 9)

igen, bangita, jöhet a te feladványod


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 9)

b n n f


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 10)

banánfa
f g r v s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 10)

fogorvos

t v k r v n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 11)

tevekaraván

k r n s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 11)

karnis, koronás

s ly d


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 11)

súlyadó

t l d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 11)

télidő, Toledo, útiláda, ételed, tálad, tolod

f l sz g t


----------



## laara (2019 Július 11)

félsziget, feleszeget

f l sz v g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 11)

fülszöveg
l b d r g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 12)

labdarúgás

l s h ly z t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 12)

leshelyzet

k r k gy


----------



## laara (2019 Július 12)

kerékagy 

v sz r d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 13)

vészriadó

s l k n d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 13)

sálkendő

s l z s


----------



## laara (2019 Július 13)

silózás 

n t z k n n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 13)

öntözőkanna

p r b b b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 14)

próbababa

p r t t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 14)

pártütés

p r t t p s


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 14)

prototípus

r t t s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 15)

érettségi

t r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 15)

tárkony, törékeny

r m f r r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 15)

áramforrás

h z sz m


----------



## laara (2019 Július 15)

házszám 

r c m b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 15)

ürücomb

zs k t c


----------



## laara (2019 Július 15)

zsákutca

l h l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 15)

élőhalott

f l d m r


----------



## eri111 (2019 Július 15)

földmérő
s s sz m


----------



## laara (2019 Július 15)

sasszemű 

b r t n r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 15)

börtönőr

d r l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 16)

derült, darált

t r s d l m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 16)

társadalom

d g n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 16)

idegen

f l s m r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 16)

felismerés

v z z n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 16)

vízözön

f t h m k


----------



## laara (2019 Július 16)

futóhomok

k f t f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 17)

kifutófiú

t r k ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 17)

tárkony, törékeny

t l r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 17)

talár, utolér, italár, ételár, italáru, teleír, túlér

j b r t


----------



## laara (2019 Július 17)

jóbarát 

f cs p sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 18)

facsipesz

p p r s


----------



## laara (2019 Július 18)

papiros, piperés

m n b sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 18)

omnibusz

f t l t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 19)

fiatalítás

f t sz l


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 19)

fűtőszál (futószél)

t sz g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 19)

ütőszeg

n gy sz g l t


----------



## laara (2019 Július 19)

négyszögletű

m n p l m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 19)

monopólium

l b k k


----------



## laara (2019 Július 19)

lebukik 

b l k k


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 19)

blikk, blokk, balekok ablakaik belökik

v l k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 19)

valaki, válik, velük, Valika, válóok, övluk

p t r zs ly m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Július 19)

petrezselyem

b r t sz l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 20)

barátszőlő, borítószél (bőrtüszőlé - bocs)

n d l g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 20)

andalgás

b sz r k ny


----------



## laara (2019 Július 20)

boszorkány 

m g n l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 20)

magánélet

m t r


----------



## laara (2019 Július 20)

metró, meteor, motor, méter, műtőre, műútra, muter, műtár

t s l s t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 20)

utaslista

t p r t


----------



## laara (2019 Július 20)

tepert, tepertő, tóparti, autóparty, tapírt / nehogy kimaradjon

j r b t g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 21)

járóbeteg
k p z l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 21)

képzelt, képzelet

k r z m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 21)

kuriózum

s l t l v l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 21)

salátalevél

s m b k r


----------



## laara (2019 Július 21)

sombokor

r s k gy


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 21)

óriáskígyó

r m t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 21)

rémítés, remetés, áramutas, áramütés

r k k ly k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 22)

rókakölyök

k r f l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 22)

karfiol

p ty p n g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 22)

pitypang
gy m l cs s


----------



## laara (2019 Július 22)

gyümölcsös 

sz m z d t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 22)

szamizdat

v r ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 23)

vérnyomás

v r r m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 23)

várrom, véráram

v g g ly


----------



## mvilmosne (2019 Július 23)

üveggolyó

v z l b d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 23)

vízilabda

j g k c k


----------



## mvilmosne (2019 Július 23)

jégkocka

l k t r sz


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 23)

alkatrész

l v sz


----------



## mvilmosne (2019 Július 23)

elvesz, levesz, elővesz, 

p r b l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 23)

probléma

cs r k m l l


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

csirkemell

r d g r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 23)

rúdugró

k r m v r g


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

körömvirág

n k sz l g l


----------



## mvilmosne (2019 Július 23)

önkiszolgáló

k r k gy r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 23)

kerékgyártó

n gy k z l b


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 23)

négykézláb

n d v r b


----------



## laara (2019 Július 23)

nádiveréb

h t l d


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 23)

hiteled
v g sz v k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 24)

végszavak, üvegszívek

sz n t s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 24)

színtest, szentesít

b l zs m c t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 24)

balzsamecet

k r v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 24)

körív, kirívó

t j b r zs


----------



## eri111 (2019 Július 24)

tejberizs
bkrt


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 24)

bokréta

gy gy n v ny


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Július 25)

gyógynövény

r h t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 25)

ruhatetű 

r h m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 25)

roham

p r l g f


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 25)

parlagfű

d t l p


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 25)

adatlap
sz n h z


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 25)

színház, szánhúzó

g n h b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 25)

génhiba

m k l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 26)

makulátlan

k r n t n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Július 26)

karantén
p c l s


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 26)

pácolás, piacolás, pucolás

v c l k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 27)

vécéülőke

r g p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 27)

árgép, írógép, erőgép, öregapó

m r g r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 28)

margaréta

m n d k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 28)

menedék

m n t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 29)

menüett

m n s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 29)

mániás, manus, menés, ménes

p s t l d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 29)

postaláda

n v j gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 29)

névjegy

k m l l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 30)

kémlel

t r d z l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 30)

térdizület

t r d s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 30)

+kamilla
törődés

b s j r s


----------



## oolong (2019 Július 30)

busójárás

r s j r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 30)

üresjárat

k n d l l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Július 31)

kondoleál

h l g f v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 31)

hőlégfúvó

d sz n t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Július 31)

+kandalló
disznótor

t n cs t l n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Július 31)

tanácstalan

l l l j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 1)

illóolaj

m g r n


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 1)

migrén

s g r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 1)

síugrás

r z s b n d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 2)

rezesbanda

r n d v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 2)

randevú

sz l r m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 3)

szolárium

s t r t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 3)

sótartó, start

v t r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 3)

vitrit

t r t sz m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 4)

oolong feladványa szerintem: övtartó

törtszám

g k t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 4)

igekötő

g l r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 4)

gólerő

b m sz sz


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 4)

biomassza 

m b r k r l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 4)

emberkerülő

s m f


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 4)

sámfa
r p l b d


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 4)

röplabda 

b v r p p


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 4)

búvárpipa

k p p n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 5)

kappan, koppan

t p z r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 5)

tépőzár

d k l t zs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 5)

dekoltázs

t t sz k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 6)

tetszik, etetőszék

b t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 6)

bútor, bátor, betér, betörő

k r k d l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 6)

krokodil
z v t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 6)

zivatar

b j k v r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 6)

bajkeverő 

n t t t v s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 7)

öntöttvas

v z l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 7)

vízálló

zs b p n z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 7)

zsebpénz

cs b gy n gy


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 8)

csabagyöngye

t r s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 8)

turista, társító

v r c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 8)

Verőce

c c h r c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 8)

+variáció
cicaharc

n t r j


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 8)

interjú 

n k t r n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 8)

nektarin

f r d r h


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 8)

fürdőruha

h l l m t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 9)

hullámtörő

g z g t s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 9)

igazgatás
t m g t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 9)

támogatás

zs n l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 9)

zseniális

p t t ny


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 9)

puttony 

t r k b z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 10)

törökbúza

f sz r p l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 10)

főszereplő

f sz r p l c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 10)

fűszerpolc

g l d t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 10)

gladiátor

p r c k r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Augusztus 10)

porcukor
m z d ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 11)

mozdony

k d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 11)

akad, akadó, köd, kád, kiadó

p ty p n g


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 11)

pitypang

p l ty k l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 11)

pletykál

b r s ty n


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 11)

borostyán

d k r ty


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 11)

adókártya

k s sz l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 12)

ékesszóló

d l f n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 12)

delfin

l t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 12)

eltol, letol, elítél, előétel

sz r k z s


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 12)

szórakozás

sz v s d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 12)

szuvasodás

m g k v r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 12)

megkavar, megkever 

t r m b l n


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 12)

trambulin

cs p k b gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 13)

csipkebogyó

p p k p k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 13)

pipakupak

s k b t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 13)

síkabát 

h d f l t t


----------



## eri111 (2019 Augusztus 13)

hadiflotta
lpkmt


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 13)

alapkamat

l p s l ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 13)

lépéselőny

p r n cs t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 14)

párnacsata

d n r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 14)

donor, dinár

l j gy z s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 14)

eljegyzés, előjegyzés

p r t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 14)

portré, partőr

f r r s g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 14)

forróság

c p f z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 15)

cipőfűző

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 15)

tejszínhab

t t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 15)

etetés, itatás, öttusa

sz l m k l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 15)

szalmakalap

r k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 15)

erőkar, írókör

f l t k ny


----------



## eri111 (2019 Augusztus 15)

féltékeny
tvkny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

tevékeny

cs p sz v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 15)

csupaszív

m g t r t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

magatartás

p k n k


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 15)

piknik

s t t g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 15)

suttog

b c b c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 16)

bicebóca

l z m r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 16)

lázmérő

t s l s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 16)

utaslista

r p l j gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 16)

repülőjegy

h l f l k


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 16)

hálófülke 

b f k cs


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 16)

büfékocsi

v s t s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 16)

vasutas 

j gy l l n r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 16)

jegyellenőr

b l c c l


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 16)

bliccel 

l b k k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 16)

libikóka

v d sz t k


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

vadászatok

f d sz t r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 17)

fedősztori

b r p l t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

bárpult, bérpalota

r p l t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

repülőút / +vadászetika

t l r s


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

taláros teleírás utolérése, túlerős *útleírás*

d l r s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

Dolores, dalÍrás

l b zs k


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 17)

lábzsák //+ adóelőírás

l b k k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 17)

libikóka / éreztem, hogy egyik sem az igazi 

p r p l l r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 18)

propeller

f r g t k


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

forgótőke

f l ny s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

fölényes

k s l ny


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

kislány 

sz p n z r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

szponzor

cs r b g r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

cserebogár 

r h f g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

ruhafogas

k r m s t r


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

karmester

z r m s r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

záróműsor 

sz m f n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

szimfónia

h j t r t t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

hajótörött 

h m k v h r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

homokvihar

m z t l b


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

mezítláb

sz m f r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

szemafor

k r t r t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

kártérítés

k d r z s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 18)

káderezés 

k ny v k d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 18)

könyvkiadó

p r s t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

prosti, párásító, operaest, piarista, purista, pürésít, peresít, pereset

b r s t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 18)

borosta

b r sz k


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 18)

bárszék, bőriszák, brüszk

r sz k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 19)

erőszak

r g p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 19)

árgép, írógép, erőgép, öregapó

t n k ny v


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 19)

tankönyv

t j s v


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 19)

tejsav 

k sz k l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 20)

kőszikla

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 20)

tigris

g z l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 20)

gazella

s r k n ty


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 20)

sarkantyú

m d v l s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 20)

medveles

sz v r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 20)

szivárvány

f h j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 20)

fahéj

sz s p k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 20)

úszósapka

ny g l m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 20)

nyugalom

s r l v n


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 20)

sárlavina

r l v s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 20)

erőleves

r z b z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 21)

rizibizi

b s g r z s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 21)

besugárzás

k n d r m g


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

kendermag 

v g cs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 21)

üvegcső

t r p sz t l


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

terepasztal 

v s m r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

övsömör

r t z s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

űrutazás 

d d l t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

diadalút

sz sz m v g


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

úszószemüveg 

r z l m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

érzelem

p r h z


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

operaház 

p r z l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

prézli

p r n p


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

pórnép 

sz sz c l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

asszociál

s j t r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 21)

sajtár 

k p v s l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 21)

képviselő

t n r n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 22)

tanárnő

b l v d


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 22)

bélvédő

b k m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 22)

békeima, békém, békám

s t t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 23)

statiszta / biokémia

m m l m


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Augusztus 23)

imamalom

m z sz l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 23)

imazászló

s t r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 24)

sótartó, start

h l k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 24)

halikra

r l t s g


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 24)

őrültség realitásig

k l t s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 24)

költség

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 25)

polip

d z t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 25)

időzítés

p zs g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 25)

pezsgő

p r t l n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 25)

portalanít

k l p cs


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 26)

kalapács

g r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 26)

ugrat, gurít, garat, Gréta

sz k l k r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 26)

sziklakert

ny m k t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 26)

nyomókötés

z n v z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 27)

özönvíz

j l m z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 27)

jelmez

b r k s t l


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 27)

borkóstoló 

p l cs n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

plecsni

t r f r l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 28)

tereferél

cs m g k d


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

csomagkiadó

l r z t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

előérzet, elorozta, lerázta

l b z t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

elbízta, lábazat

k b l b r t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

kebelbarát

k d r cs r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

kádercsere 

l d l b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 28)

lúdláb, eladó liba

p l s k


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

poloska, pólósok, Pölöskei, pulisok

f l sz g t


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

félsziget

c l sz g


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

acélszeg

gy g p p


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

agyagpipa

v g p r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

üvegipar 

s t p l c


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

sétapálca

h t t l c


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

hűtőtálca 

r c p c


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

recepció

t c p


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

tacepao, úticipő

b l l p s


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 28)

ballépés

b v l s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

bővülés

b v ly r s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

bivalyerős

s ty r g s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

sutyorgás 

t r sz ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

tériszony

d b t r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

dobtár 

r t z t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

irtózatos

p n s t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

pianista 

p k r r c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

pókerarc

f f v s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

fafúvós 

k_l_sny_k_v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

kalasnyikov

m-l-mk-r-k


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

malomkerék

t t k z k n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

titokzokni

k-n-n-k


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

kanonok 

p c k p s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

piacképes

f l t t l n


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

feltétlen 

h s g r d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

hőségriadó

r d sz r


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

erdőszerű /?

r d k b r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

rádiókabaré / irodaszer

p p n d k l


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

papundekli

sz n z c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

szenzáció

k l m r s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

kalamáris 

sz n b g ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

szénaboglya

m r t v s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

máriatövis 

n k k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

énekkar

b r l v s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

borleves 

p s k t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

piskóta

r s t ly s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

rostélyos 

j j b gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

ujjbegy

h sz k gy


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

hiszekegy 

b l n d r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

bolondóra

h gy m z s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

hagymázas 

r m t l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

örömteli

m z l s t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

mázlista 

l v g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

levegős

k ty sz r t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

kutyaszorító

d s k v s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

édeskevés

d t r t m


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

időtartam 

sz r v z t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

szervezet

g r n d z t


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

gerendázat 

g r n t l p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

gránitalap, ugróantilop

t n m ny s


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

tüneményes 

t n ny m s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

utánnyomás

m g r p r l


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

megreparál 

m g b h r l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 28)

megbuherál

h_ng_r_k_m


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 28)

hungarikum 

v g gy p t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 29)

üveggyapot

z r v t r m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 29)

zárvatermő

d g n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 29)

idegen

sz t ly t r s


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 29)

osztálytárs

sz b t zs


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 29)

szabotázs 

k t k k c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 29)

aktakukac

t d d k t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 29)

autodidakta

h l g n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 29)

halogén

b r k k l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 30)

burukkol

s f l v n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 30)

sífelvonó / + beebus feladványa: brokkoli

v d t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 30)

védett, vadetető, vaditató

k ly k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Augusztus 30)

kölyök

v d k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 30)

védőkar, vadkár, vadökör

t b r t z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Augusztus 30)

tábortűz

k l b r


----------



## oolong (2019 Augusztus 30)

kolibri, kaláber, kaliber

k t b r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 30)

kötbér

k t d r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Augusztus 31)

katedra

b l zs m


----------



## laara (2019 Augusztus 31)

balzsam 

t r r r m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Augusztus 31)

terrárium

p p k p k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 1)

pipakupak 

k r m b t t


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 1)

körömbetét(?)

n l f b t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 1)

analfabéta

k v sz l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 2)

kovászol, kovaszál, kiviszel

d g zs b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 2)

idegzsába

sz r k l b


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 2)

szarkaláb
f j t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 2)

fújtató, fejtető

n d v s


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 2)

nedves 

r l f t


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 4)

űrlift

l k d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 4)

lökdös

v r j h j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 4)

varjúháj

s t m p d l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 5)

stampedli

l m k p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 5)

álomkép

f ny cs


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 5)

fénycső

p ty t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 6)

potyautas

k s l s


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 6)

késéles, kisülés

t s l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 6)

utasülés

v h r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 6)

viharos

v s r f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 6)

vásárfia

v d m p r k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 6)

vidámpark

t l k d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 6)

telekadó

t r s k r s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 6)

társkereső

v s t p s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 6)

vastaps

f g g ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 6)

függöny

f g t t


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 6)

fagott 

k l r n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 6)

klarinét

k v r t t t


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 6)

kvartett 

k k t l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 7)

koktél

d t l t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 7)

időtöltés

d l ny


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

adóalany 

sz b f ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 7)

szobafenyő

r f l ny


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

erőfölény 

l v l j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 7)

olivaolaj

s ly m s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

selymes 

l m c t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 7)

almaecet

p r c l n


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 7)

porcelán 

b l s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 7)

baleset

sz b r c k


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 7)

őszibarack 

g m m t r c


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 7)

gumimatrac

f r zs b


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 8)

farzseb

d d s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 8)

dedós, dudás, odaadás

sz s p k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

úszósapka 

h z r v s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 8)

háziorvos

b p l s


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 8)

beépülés

c p l s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

cipelés 

l f g l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 8)

elfogult

s r f z


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 8)

sörfőző

k t ny l v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 8)

kétnyelvű 

s k r d j


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 8)

sikerdíj
l d z t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 9)

áldozat

b g r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 9)

beugratás

b s g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

bőséges

f l j s g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 9)

faliújság

f l l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

felelet, felület, felöltő

b l t v


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 9)

boltív
t r n d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

tornádó

k r l v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

körlevél

m s sz p p n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

mosószappan

t l v r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 9)

telivér

p d l k f


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

padlókefe

z r j l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

zárójel

j g s m d v


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

jegesmedve

gy k m r


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 9)

agykamra

h k m r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 9)

hőkamera 

h z t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

hezitál, hozatal, híztál, éheztél

j g h gy


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 9)

jéghegy 

v z s s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

vízesés

c l gy n s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

célegyenes

n p t j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

naptej

v k l r m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 9)

vaklárma

d m n n s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 9)

domináns

gy n l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 10)

egyenlet

gy t t h t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 10)

együttható

s p ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 10)

sípálya

cs n t v z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 10)

csontváz

k t l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 10)

kitolás, kotlás, kotlós, aktuális

p n c r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 10)

pincér

l r sz t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 10)

el/leeresztés, elriasztás

f g s ly m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 11)

fogselyem

k sz s p k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 11)

kaszáspók

b r ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 11)

bárány, béranya, Berény, Ibrány, Baranya

t n h l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 11)

tonhal

d v d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 11)

dúvad

f l g m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 12)

flegma

t r t r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 12)

túrótorta

h l z t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 12)

hálózat

k f r g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 12)

kőfaragó, kifaragó

f j d l m


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

fájdalom 

p k l g p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 12)

pokolgép

b r t v h b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 12)

borotvahab

cs k m j l j


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 12)

csukamájolaj 

s b l z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 13)

sebláz

f r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 13)

fürtös

g r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

garat, gurít, ugrat, egérút, Gréta

c l f n


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

celofán

c p sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

cápauszony

c l l l z


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

cellulóz

t s t p l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

testápoló

k ty t j


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

kutyatej 

v g h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

üvegház

m n t j gy


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

menetjegy 

l l r g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

allergia

cs r g k gy


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

csörgőkígyó

k m l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 13)

kaméleon

s j t r sz l


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

sajtreszelő

s r k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 13)

sarok, sírok, serke 

m ny g


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 13)

műanyag //+ sírkő

v ny g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 14)

venyige

m l k z t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 14)

emlékezet

m t n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 14)

matiné, miután, metán

v t l k d


----------



## laara (2019 Szeptember 14)

vetélkedő 

b g r cs z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 14)

bográcsozás

b h c h l


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 14)

bohóchal

b l k r m


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 14)

ablakráma

b l m


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 14)

bioalma, blama, bulimia

l m l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 14)

almalé

b s g sz r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 15)

Sir John írta:


> bőségszaru
> 
> v s l l l v ny


"4-5. max. 6 mássalhangzós...".

vasalóállvány

l l t v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 15)

bőségszaru
állatöv

n s t ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 15)

Jogos! Bocs!

nőstény

b r k ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 15)

berkenye

s r k ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

sárkány

f l t z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 15)

feltűző, falatozó

f l d r j z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

földrajz

g l b sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 15)

glóbusz

v d k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

vadkörte

s p r t sz


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 15)

spiritusz 

k n d l l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

kandalló

k t sz r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 15)

kötszer, kétszer

k k t sz r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Szeptember 15)

kikötőszár

f gy n gy


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 15)

fagyöngy

t n g r sz


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 16)

tengerész

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 16)

palacsinta

j g t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 16)

jégtörő

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 16)

lábnyom

l b t p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 16)

libatop

h m b r g r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 16)

hamburger 

cs n t v z


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 16)

csontváz

cs sz p j z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 16)

csuszpájz 

p s k t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 16)

piskóta
r l k d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 16)

erőlködő 

p n sz k d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 17)

panaszkodó

x g n s t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 17)

oxigénsátor

k b l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 17)

kábul, kebel, kiből, köböl

r g g l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 17)

reggel
cs p d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 17)

csapadék

k l p cs


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 17)

kalapács 

t r t sz l p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 17)

tartóoszlop

d cs s g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 17)

dicsőség 

t l v t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 17)

átalvető

v s h m r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 18)

vashámor

k r k t r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 18)

karakter
v g z t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 18)

végzet

g l l r


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 18)

geller, gallér

b l l r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 18)

böllér

ny r t s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 18)

nyertes
v sz t s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 18)

vesztes, veszítés 

gy m k d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 18)

gyámkodás

k k k k f k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 18)

kakukkfióka 

g r sz sz


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 18)

agresszió

h v d r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 18)

heveder 

r f r r s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 18)

erőforrás

t j f g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 18)

tejfog 

t j s b


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 18)

tájseb

p j s l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 19)

tájseb

p r d k l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 19)

prédikál

k c f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 19)

akácfa

p r t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 19)

portás, aprítás, paritás, pártás, pártos, pirítás, portós, pártus

v r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 20)

váratás, veretés

h l g t s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 20)

halogatás
b r n d z s


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 20)

berendezés

b t z s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 20)

botozás
sz n k r n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 20)

szinkron

p r c k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 21)

iparcikk

p r c k r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 22)

porcukor 

m l n zs l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 22)

málnazselé

sz k n cs


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 22)

szókincs

b k n cs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 23)

bakancs

d cs f ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 23)

dícsfény

d f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 23)

diófa

m l l ny


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 23)

mellény
v d l m


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 23)

védelem, vadalma, viadalom, vadláma 

t r n z k c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 23)

tranzakció

d b v l l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 23)

adóbevallás

f k b b


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 24)

fókabébi

f k s n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 24)

fióksín

f k h gy m


----------



## zsuzska972 (2019 Szeptember 24)

fokhagyma

m k s r t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 24)

mákosrétes

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 24)

menyasszony 

g g l g ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 24)

agglegény

r g n l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 25)

orgonalila

l l t k r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 25)

állatkert

s j t s s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 25)

sujtásos 

l k t l m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 25)

alkotóelem

p l z l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 26)

pulzál

s t p f


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 26)

satupofa

g r f g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 26)

egérfogó, egérfogú

k t r c


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 26)

ketrec, katroc, kutrica, kétarcú

m t r c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 26)

matrac, matrica,

r ny v n l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 26)

irányvonal

ny g l m


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 26)

nyugalom
r t k n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 26)

ritkán

m s t h


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 26)

mostoha 

r v sz ny k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 27)

árviszonyok 

k z b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 27)

közbeszéd

n p f ny


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 27)

napfény

z p f g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 27)

zápfog

f l k t g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 27)

fél köteg, falkatag

m d z


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 27)

medúza

m d z g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 27)

madzag

k c m z


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 27)

akácméz 

g r g z s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Szeptember 27)

igeragozás
ny l v t n


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 27)

nyelvtan

ny k s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 28)

nyakas, nyákos, anyakos

d z t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 28)

időzítés

sz t s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 28)

uszítás, széteső

l v s l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 28)

elvisel, levasal

m g ny s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 28)

magányos 

p k f b


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 29)

pókfóbia

k n f s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

ikonfestő

k ny v j l z


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

könyvjelző 

v d h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

vadhajtás

r zs sz n


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

rózsaszín 

l v n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

lóvonat, elvont, levont

h n g s ly


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

hangsúly 

n n p ly s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

ünnepélyes

h n l j


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

hónalj 

c l b r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

celebrál

p r b f l k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

próbafülke 

b s t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

besütés, obsitos

k v f z


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

kávéfőző

g r l l r cs


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

grillrács

k c v r g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

akácvirág 

h l sz b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

hálószoba

g m s k t


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

gémeskút 

f t t k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

főtitkár

k t t g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

kéttagú, kattog

b b n s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

babonás

v t t c k r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

vattacukor

t l g z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

útelágazás

f b r r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

február 

p r t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

portéka

p s t t m


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 29)

pástétom

s r k n ty


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 29)

sarkantyú

l g t sz t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Szeptember 29)

légtisztító

b l k m s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 29)

levente

k ty h z


----------



## rituevu (2019 Szeptember 30)

kutyaház / Kuriga feladványa: ablakmosó

d t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 30)

adat, odaút, odaüt, idióta, diéta

cs n d b n


----------



## Cotta (2019 Szeptember 30)

csendben 

p r ty ty


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 30)

parittya

k d v n c


----------



## oolong (2019 Szeptember 30)

kedvenc

k n c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 30)

kanóc, kanca, kence

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Szeptember 30)

szúnyogcsípés

m k k c k r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Szeptember 30)

mokkacukor

s t p r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 1)

sütőpor

g r l l zs


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 1)

grillázs

g r l p r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 1)

gerlepár

v d t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 1)

védett, vadító

cs p sz v


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 2)

csupaszív

k ty t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 2)

kutyaütő

cs n cs l l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 2)

csincsilla
k t b r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 2)

kötbér

h n g l t s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 2)

hangulatos

m p t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 2)

empátia

v v z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 2)

ivóvíz

sz d g p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 3)

szedőgép, szódagép

t l r c p t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 3)

ételrecept

k t k p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 3)

aktkép

h gy cs cs


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 3)

hegycsúcs
r g g l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 3)

reggel, reggeli

f d r sz


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 3)

fodrász 

b cs k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 4)

bocskor

z r j f


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 4)

ezerjófű
v d l b


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 4)

vadliba

t p r t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 4)

tepertő

zs r d k


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 5)

zsiradék 

z g g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 5)

izgága

m sz r l


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

mószerol, műszerelő, mészárol

b l n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 5)

Bálint, bólint, beleönt

sz m l d k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

szemöldök

d h z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 5)

időhúzás

s k r p


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 5)

skorpió

k r p


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

korpa 

l l s p n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 5)

álláspont

z l t m b r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 5)

üzletember 

sz l f r t


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 5)

szőlőfürt

sz l f r d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 5)

szelfirúd

sz k r t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 6)

szekeret
f c l b d


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 6)

focilabda

d f l m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 6)

diafilm

r d k r l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 6)

erdőkerülő

t z k k k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 6)

túzokkakas

p l ty k


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 6)

pletyka

m l ty


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 7)

emeltyű

l l v s s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 7)

leolvasás, elolvasás

v l m ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 7)

vélemény

l v k r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 7)

le/elvakar

cs p d r


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 7)

csapodár

b z d r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 7)

búzadara
sz l m l m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 7)

szélmalom

k s r l b d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 7)

kosárlabda

l v s z v r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 8)

alvászavar

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 8)

pókháló

l l v z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 8)

állóvíz

t v r ny t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 8)

távirányító
g z k z n


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 8)

gázkazán 

k k sz d


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 8)

kókuszdió

s r g r p


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 8)

sárgarépa


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 8)

sárgarépa

s p n t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 9)

spenót, spinét

m r k j l


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 9)

márkajel 

l v l t t k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 9)

levéltitok

s t p p l f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

stoppolófa

b r s ty n


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

borostyán 

b l t v s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

boltíves

g n r c


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

generáció

v gy r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 9)

vigyor, vegyiáru 

s t p p r r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

stopperóra 

v k n l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

evőkanál

p sz t ly


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

pisztoly 

t s l s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

utaslista

r g sz t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

ragasztó

m l l sz b r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 9)

mellszobor
sz r k sz t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

szerkesztő

g r k t l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

ugrókötél

d z t r m


----------



## laara (2019 Október 9)

edzőterem 

d sz p n ty


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 9)

díszpinty

c t r m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 10)

citrom

k n f s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 10)

ikonfestő

sz m ly s n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 10)

személyesen

r g g m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 10)

rágógumi

b z l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 10)

bizalmas

k z k n cs


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 10)

kézkenőcs
v g t l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 10)

végítélet

g m b l m


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 10)

gombolom
g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 10)

+gombelem
egészség

t j t r m k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 11)

tejtermék

r v g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 11)

rávágás

r v d z k


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 11)

+érvágás
révedezik

p r c z


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 11)

precíz, porcióz, precízió

v r c


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 11)

variáció, Verőce

r zs sz n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 11)

rózsaszín

cs-rd-s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 12)

csárdás

k p v g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 12)

képvágás

t l z m n


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 12)

talizmán
b d r s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 12)

badarság

m s t h


----------



## laara (2019 Október 12)

mostoha 

k k c m r g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 12)

kikecmereg 

sz t l f


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 12)

asztalfő

f r ly sz


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 13)

furulyaszó

h n k r sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 14)

éhenkórász

m r ny l t


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 14)

merénylet 

r b sz r z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 14)

árubeszerző

ny k l n c


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 14)

nyaklánc

b n k f k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

bankfiók

t m p r l


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 14)

temperál

c c l gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

cecelégy

b b r zs


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 14)

babarózsa

m n t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

mentor

f t r k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 14)

főterek 

f n t r g


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 14)

fintorgó, fintorog

v z l l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

vízlelő

h m n t r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 14)

humanitárius / + vízálló

d m r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

időmérő

sz n k c n l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 14)

szankcionál, szankcionáló

t r k m z


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

törökméz 

k s s t l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

kisstílű

b r k f gy gy


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

birkafaggyú 

sz m l l n z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

szemellenző

sz m v g t k


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

szemüvegtok 

sz p n z r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

szponzor

v z l v z t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

vízelvezető 

r h f g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

ruhafogas

sz b n s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

szobainas 

D n k ny r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

Dunakanyar

sz k s d s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

szakosodás 

p n g v n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

pingvin /üszkösödés

m d r l d l


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

madáreledel 

f ly m d r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

folyómeder

m cs r s d s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

mocsarasodás 

p d r p r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

púderpor

h z g l s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 14)

huzagolás 

h z g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

hézagos

k f t f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 14)

kifutófiú

l b t r l


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 14)

elbitorol 
k s h gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

késhegy

cs p t k


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 14)

csipetke
cs p l g p


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 14)

cséplőgép

t ny l l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 14)

//lábtörlő
tényállás

k g l f


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 15)

kuglóf
v r r d t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 15)

virradat

m sz r l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 15)

műszerelő

b g t s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 15)

bégetés
n p s t s


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 15)

napsütés, népesítés

p p s t s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 15)

pépesítés

r g g m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 16)

rágógumi

k d t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 16)

kadét, kiadat

t r v l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

tervelés, triviális

m ly t ny r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 16)

mélytányér 

l n g sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

lángész

j s g p p r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 16)

újságpapír

m n d t m


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

mandátum

f g g ny


----------



## laara (2019 Október 16)

függöny

r g t n z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

rögtönöz

f g s r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 16)

fogsor 

sz k v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

szökőév

h d g r z s


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 16)

hidegrázás

h l l h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 16)

hullaház

s t b l


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 16)

stabil, ostábla //+hüllőház (állatkertben)

n t b b


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 17)

antibébi

t v ny r g


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 17)

tevenyereg

d v ny r g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 17)

díványrugó
sz k r ny


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 17)

szekrény 

z p r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 18)

záporeső

z v l g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 18)

ízvilág

ny r l s


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 18)

nyaralás

p s k v sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 19)

puskavessző 

k ny m z


----------



## laara (2019 Október 19)

kinyomoz

b g r r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 19)

bogárirtó

p ty ty s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 19)

pöttyös 

m g g z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 19)

megigéző

sz r z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 19)

szerző, szorzó, szőröző, száraz

k l n d r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 20)

kalandor

m t t sz


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 20)

mutatószó 

m t r c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 20)

matrac

cs p t p t s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 20)

csapatépítés 

l l k t s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

lelkitusa 

h r m n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 20)

hormon

l t l t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

eltilt, letelt, eltelít, előtöltő

b s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 20)

bőség

k p v g s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

kapavágás 

b r n d z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 20)

ábrándozó, brindza

t l l p h


----------



## laara (2019 Október 20)

tollpihe 

k r k n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 21)

korokon /mint társasjáték

k r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 21)

+karakán
karikázás, kirakózás, kerekezés

p r s ly


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

persely

k v t m t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 21)

kávéautomata

f ny s


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 21)

fényes, fenyős, áfonyás

k m m r sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 21)

kommersz 

d z n


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

időzóna 

d z j n


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 21)

dizájn

gy p l b d


----------



## laara (2019 Október 21)

gyeplabda 

v r g r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 21)

virágárus

f ly m d r


----------



## aniko45 (2019 Október 21)

folyómeder
g p h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 22)

gépház

z v t r


----------



## Zsnck (2019 Október 22)

zivatar t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 22)

telefon

k r sz ly


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 22)

ököruszály 

j n l l v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 22)

ajánlólevél

f g l l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 23)

foglalat, foglalt, foglelet

g z l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 23)

gázolás, gazolás, igazolás

f gy l l t


----------



## laara (2019 Október 23)

fagylalt

b r sz t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 24)

ébresztőóra

f l z g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 24)

fülzúgás

f t l s g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 24)

fiatalság

k r m v r g


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 24)

körömvirág 

m d p c


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 25)

médiapiac

b b s p n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 25)

bébispenót

m cs r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 25)

mocsár

b r k b gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 25)

borókabogyó

z l d b r s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 25)

zöldbors, zöldborsó 

k p c r n gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 25)

kapcarongy

h r m sz g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 26)

háromszög

n gy n l


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 26)

ingyenélő

n t r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 26)

öntörvényű

m d r t j


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 26)

madártej

k n d l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 26)

kandalló

p p s j t


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 26)

papsajt 

c p sz ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 26)

cápauszony

v z t m t


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 26)

vezetőmet , vízautomata 

v z t r m


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 26)

vízitorma

m cs k j n cs


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 26)

macskajancsi

m s k k n cs


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 26)

miskakancsó

p p r t s k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 26)

papírtasak 

sz m f n


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 26)

szimfónia

t m f l


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 27)

támfal

v r p l z m


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 27)

vérplazma

t r f


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 27)

tarifa, tréfa, trófea

h m k v r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 27)

homokvár 

n p r ny


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 27)

napernyő

r sz g t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 27)

részegít, ráiszogat

z l l r


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 28)

zeller

z l t l b


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 28)

ízeltlábú

zs m l m r zs


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 28)

zsemlemorzsa 

r sz l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 28)

oroszlán

m ly l p k


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 28)

molylepke

l p r t k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 28)

alapérték 

n g t l n


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 28)

ingatlan

b s s k d k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 28)

basáskodik

k n p


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 28)

kanapé

h n gy b ly


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 28)

hangyaboly 

b l h p c


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 29)

bolhapiac

t v j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 29)

teavaj

k r h n t


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 29)

körhinta

k b t j j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 29)

kabátujj

t j t r m k


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 29)

tejtermék 

z s t b ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 29)

ezüstbánya

m s g t g p


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 29)

mosogatógép

gy sz r v


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 29)

egyszarvú

t r k m z


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 29)

törökméz

b cs k r sz j


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 29)

bocskorszíj

s k r l m ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 30)

sikerélmény

sz t t l n


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 30)

osztatlan

t l f t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 30)

ételfutár

p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

pókháló

f l c t l l


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

filctoll

m m n s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

immunis

p t k r k


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

pótkerék 

r z k ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

érzékeny

m s m d v


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

mosómedve 

m r m t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

mormota

sz n d v cs


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

szendvics 

v r s l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

virsli, vursli

k g l f


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

kuglóf 

f m f t


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

főmufti

cs g h z


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

csigaház 

f l k gy l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

fülkagyló

k ny l m s


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

kényelmes 

v v m ny


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

vívmány

h t v g


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

hétvége 

k p cs n g


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

kapucsengő

sz m t g p


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

számítógép

k gy m r s


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

kígyómarás

j s g p p r


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

újságpapír 

j k r m p l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

újkrumpli

f n m s g


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

finomság

p l k n


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

pelikán

gy p l b d


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

gyeplabda

k sz k l


----------



## beebeus (2019 Október 30)

kőszikla

m s d p r c


----------



## oolong (2019 Október 30)

másodperc

j j p r c


----------



## laara (2019 Október 30)

ujjperc 

t t k r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 30)

tetőkert

k s r s g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 30)

keserűség 

v d m s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 30)

vidámság

h d d l h d d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 Október 30)

haddelhadd 

cs p sz v


----------



## rituevu (2019 Október 31)

csupaszív - csupa szív

c l d g


----------



## Sir John (2019 Október 31)

acélideg

b-d-g-mb-r


----------



## zsolt0z (2019 Október 31)

bádogember

h m b r


----------



## Cotta (2019 Október 31)

hóember 

zs r k l cs n


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 2)

zsarukalucsni? ... kölcsön /a játék nem állhat, majd a rejtvényt feladó megmondja a megfejtést

b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

esetleg _zsírkölcsön_
bizalom

p s t l d


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

bizalom //+uzsorakölcsön

késtem: *postaláda*

z s t r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

ezüstróka

t l gy f


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

tölgyfa 

p cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

pacsirta

s p g t t


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

spagetti 

l m f g


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

álomfogó

p r b j


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

párbaj

k k t l r h


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

koktélruha

l z c


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

lazac 

h l t p r t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

haltepertő

f l d v ny


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

feladvány 

p p s k d


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

pipiskedő

m h k s


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

méhkas

b v r p p


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

búvárpipa

d l g z t


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

dolgozat

t p l


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 2)

tapló, tipli, autóápoló

k t t g


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

kattog, kéttagú, aktaüteg 

p h ly t l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 2)

pehelytoll

p l t


----------



## laara (2019 November 2)

palota, pilóta, épület, plató, pult

v r g n k


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 3)

virágének

v sz b b


----------



## eri111 (2019 November 3)

viaszbaba

b b sz n h z


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 3)

viaszbaba, viaszbábu
bábszínház

m f f n


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 4)

muffin

t r m b r


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 4)

terembér

s s v


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 4)

sósav

n sz j n d k


----------



## HeinzHarald (2019 November 4)

nászajándék

_l_f_z_t_s


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 4)

előfizetés 

r f l k t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 4)

reflektor

p cs t gy r


----------



## laara (2019 November 4)

pecsétgyűrű

f s t cs t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 4)

festőecset

s t t k k


----------



## laara (2019 November 4)

sötétkék 

c r z h gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 5)

ceruzahegy

t r b k n cs


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 5)

túrabakancs

g z t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 5)

igazítás

m z g l p cs


----------



## laara (2019 November 5)

mozgólépcső

t sz k l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 5)

útszűkület

k ty t


----------



## laara (2019 November 5)

kutyaütő kütyüt

k k sz k l l


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 5)

kékszakáll

m t r c


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 5)

matrac

k l t k


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 6)

kalitka, kelták, költők, aklotok, keletiek, kólátok, okultok, kilóitok

k c v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 6)

kocavadász 

n b r k k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 6)

neobarokk

f ny s


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 6)

fényes

m r k l t


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 6)

markolat 

n p l p


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 6)

naplopó, napilap

m l c


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 6)

malac, malícia

m zs m ly


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 6)

imazsámoly

sz m f n


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 7)

szimfónia

d s k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 7)

édes kalács, diós kalács

cs p gy


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

csapágy 

p h ly t l l


----------



## laara (2019 November 7)

pehelytoll

m ny h l


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

menyhal 

l m ny d s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

élménydús

m l k z s


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

emlékezés 

z j f g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

zajfogó

t r f l


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 7)

térfél

k v l k d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 7)

kavalkád

sz n f l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 8)

színfolt

f k s n


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 8)

fióksín

m l t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 8)

molett, mulatt

k h v s


----------



## laara (2019 November 8)

kihívás 

l l l t


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 8)

leállót, élőállat, előállít

m t r gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 8)

műtrágya, műtárgy

k r k n


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 8)

karakán

t s t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 8)

testrész

t n g r


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 8)

tenger, tengeri, tangóra

t n g r m


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 9)

tangram, tengerem 

l r s


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 9)

leírás, lírás, lőrés

c k r k v


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 9)

cikóriakávé

cs l d s


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 9)

családias, családos, csalódás

cs k m z m


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 9)

csokimúzeum

sz b s m n t


----------



## oolong (2019 November 9)

szabásminta

sz b d l m


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 9)

szabadalom

b cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 10)

bocsánat

h j h l


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 10)

hajháló

p l l n t s


----------



## laara (2019 November 10)

pillantás 

c n j r


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 10)

óceánjáró

f n v


----------



## laara (2019 November 10)

főnév, fanév

k l r n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 10)

klarinét

r h t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 10)

ruhatár

k l p t r t


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 10)

kalaptartó

f s t sz r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 10)

füstszűrő

k m l l t


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 11)

kamillatea

b r n g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 11)

borongós, bringás

p r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

park, paróka, parókia

h sz n s


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 11)

hasznos

t r f


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

tarifa, trófea

g m k sz ty


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 11)

gumikesztyű 

r r k t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

űrrakéta

v r j h j


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 11)

varjúháj 

d k l m p


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

diákolimpia

f l v l


----------



## laara (2019 November 11)

falevél fülével felívelő 

r l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 11)

roletta

b l v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

belevaló

p r f d g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 11)

parafadugó

cs cs v s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 11)

csúcsíves

sz k l k r t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 11)

sziklakert


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 12)

Kuriga írta:


> sziklakert


Feladvány elmaradt. Nem baj, a játék folytatódhat.

z m k t g


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 12)

izomköteg

b l k n l d


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 12)

balkonláda

p n z t r c


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 12)

pénztárca

cs r k f g


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 12)

csirkefogó

k t l t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 12)

kétéltű

b r m t r


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 12)

barométer

p r sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 12)

periszkóp

b b p s k t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 12)

babapiskóta

sz t r p cs k


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 13)

sztrapacska

m k g b


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 13)

mákgubó

r z m r n g


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 13)

rozmaring

h m r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 13)

hamar, homár, hőmérő, homorú

t r g d


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 14)

átragad, tragédia

d g n


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 14)

idegen

v r t r m


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 15)

várterem 

g r d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 15)

+váróterem
gördeszka

j t sz t r


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 15)

játszótér 

c p p c l s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 15)

cipőpucolás

b b sz n h z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 15)

bábszínház

v t t c k r


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 16)

vattacukor

p r sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 16)

eperszem

m l n h b


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 16)

málnahab

r n d b n


----------



## oolong (2019 November 16)

rendben

r t z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 16)

irtózás, űrutazás

h p h ly


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 16)

hópehely

gy gy


----------



## huncili (2019 November 16)

együgyü

v sz sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 16)

visszatérő

sz r p sz t s


----------



## huncili (2019 November 16)

szereposztás

n gy v n l


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 17)

nagyvonalú

m d s t sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 17)

módosítószó 

m l d


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

melódia

k c k k


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

kockakő 

k k r c cs


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

kukoricacső

d l g c


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

delegáció

r m m m r


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

örömmámor

k l cs n s


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

kölcsönös 

d r l t


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 17)

derűlátó

m n k k r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 17)

munkakör

k r l t


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

korlát, akrilát

t k t k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 17)

taktika

v r b n k


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 17)

vérbank

s t l n


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 17)

esetlen 

k c h s


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

akcióhős 

l s r n g


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

elsőrangú

k t t l n


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

kötetlen 

f f k t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 17)

effektus

s p t l


----------



## laara (2019 November 17)

spatula 

s t d l k s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 17)

stúdiólakás 

l k b r n d z


----------



## huncili (2019 November 17)

lakberendező

cs p v n l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 17)

csípővonal 

s t l k


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 18)

sétálok

n g v ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 18)

ingovány

l g s r


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 18)

alagsor

k r v n l


----------



## huncili (2019 November 18)

(Kurigáé talán őstulok is lehet)

körvonal

l k t r t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 18)

alaktartás

v d l t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 19)

védőoltás

v t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 19)

vitalitás

h r n v


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 19)

hírnév

t t t r


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 20)

tetterő

t v gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 20)

étvágy

cs g h z


----------



## huncili (2019 November 20)

csigaház

k z r d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 20)

közérdek(ű)

j sz l t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 21)

újszülött 

v l


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 21)

vele, velő, viola, való, évelő

t p sz r


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 21)

tápszer

cs d r b b


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 22)

csodarabbi

cs g h z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 22)

csigaház

cs l f n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 22)

csalafinta

m n d r n


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 22)

mandarin

g r l l zs


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 23)

grillázs

r h j


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

űrhajó, röhej

p r p n z


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

aprópénz 

g m cs z m


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

gumicsizma

k z m n k


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

kézimunka 

v g t r m k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

végtermék

f g sz b ly z


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

fogszabályzó

l l sz t r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

illusztrál

b r n d


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

bőrönd 

r p l j gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

repülőjegy

k ly k


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

kölyök 

p l s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 23)

palást

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 23)

körömlakk

t z h ny


----------



## laara (2019 November 23)

tűzhányó 

l t t r


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 24)

élettér

b l p j gy


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 24)

belépőjegy

n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 24)

indulat

g z d g


----------



## laara (2019 November 24)

gazdag 

k v g p


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 24)

kávégép

l v z t


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 25)

élvezet

h z f


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 25)

hazafi

h l p t


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 25)

hólapát

h t k t t


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 26)

hitoktató

d b p r g s


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 26)

dobpergés

t k l l t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 26)

autókiállítás

h d l m


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 27)

hiedelem

r t k t zs d


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 27)

értéktőzsde

k r s t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 27)

ökörsütés, kiárusítás

v r g cs k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 27)

virágcsokor

ny t n k k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 27)

nyitnikék

b r t s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 28)

barátság

ny t v t r m


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 28)

nyitvatermő 

r d k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 28)

érdek, íródeák

b r k k l


----------



## Sir John (2019 November 28)

burukkol

cs cs b cs


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 29)

csecsebecse

d l s


----------



## laara (2019 November 29)

daliás, dőlés

d m r l s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 November 29)

admirális

l gy z p l m


----------



## rituevu (2019 November 30)

legyezőpálma

k t t s


----------



## Cotta (2019 November 30)

kettős, kötőtűs, kutatás, kottás

k t t s k


----------



## beebeus (2019 November 30)

aktatáska

v t m n


----------



## huncili (2019 November 30)

vitamin

h n g r k n


----------



## oolong (2019 November 30)

hangorkán

c n g r


----------



## huncili (2019 November 30)

cingár

l n g l t


----------



## oolong (2019 November 30)

langaléta

l m p l z


----------



## huncili (2019 November 30)

lámpaláz

r v l d


----------



## laara (2019 November 30)

rivalda 

z n d s


----------



## huncili (2019 November 30)

ózondús

z m p l t


----------



## laara (2019 November 30)

üzemépület 

h s p l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 1)

haspóló

sz x p l


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 1)

szexepil 

l k h l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 1)

alkohol

l k h j


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 1)

lakóhajó

m ly t ny r


----------



## laara (2019 December 1)

mélytányér 

l f g l t


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 1)

elfogult

l b d r g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 2)

labdarúgás

t m z r


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

témazáró

t m t r v


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 2)

ütemterv

f k ly


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

fáklya, fekély 

h k p p


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 2)

éhkopp

l t k p s


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

életképes 

h sz r v g s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 2)

huszárvágás

k c m z


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

akácméz

sz k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 2)

szakszerű

t r m b t


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 2)

trombita 

d sz k t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 2)

díszkút

l b n c s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 2)

loboncos

n k d l


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 3)

nokedli

n k r


----------



## huncili (2019 December 3)

énekóra

l v n d l


----------



## laara (2019 December 3)

levendula

l j h r


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

lajhár 

d l t l d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 3)

időeltolódás

k l sz t t t


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

kelesztett 

t s k s


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 3)

táskás

p n d r d


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

pöndörödő 

k n k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 3)

kunkori

p k r


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

póker

h l l k d k


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 3)

hálálkodik

m k l t l n


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

makulátlan 

b r r k d


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 3)

barrakuda

r b r s


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

rábírás 

d r g k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 3)

drágakő

h l l d k


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

hulladék 

s v ny b r z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 3)

ásványbörze

l l s k r s


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

álláskeresés 

v r v r s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 3)

vérvörös // csak 1 "s" volt benne...

k k t sz


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

hm.. akkor álláskereső ?

kaktusz

b l l d g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 3)

bulldog /így az igazi 

t cs k l d


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 3)

étcsokoládé

f ny m s l


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 3)

fénymásoló

f ny r d s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 4)

fényáradás

j t r ny


----------



## laara (2019 December 4)

ejtőernyő

c l b t s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 4)

cölibátus

f r c l t s


----------



## huncili (2019 December 5)

fércöltés

t r ny r n t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 5)

toronyiránt

t l l n b n


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 5)

átellenben

k t l n


----------



## huncili (2019 December 5)

katlan, oktalan, éktelen

sz m f r g t


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 5)

szemforgató

p r h gy m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 5)

póréhagyma

d s sz j


----------



## huncili (2019 December 5)

édesszájú

z g z g s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 6)

zegzugos 

l z t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 6)

előzetes, alázatos

g m cs z m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 6)

gumicsizma

s t l l f


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 6)

istállófiú

f t l b m


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 6)

fotóalbum

g p sz j


----------



## huncili (2019 December 6)

gépszíj

k l z h j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 6)

kalózhajó

b d v ny


----------



## huncili (2019 December 6)

beadvány

m z k l s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 6)

muzikális
d r m d t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 7)

dermedt

k k d s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 7)

kiakadás

p r n p


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 7)

pórnép, aprónép

g l g ny


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 7)

galagonya
s p r ny l


----------



## huncili (2019 December 8)

seprűnyél

s m b k r


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 8)

sombokor

k k k k f k


----------



## oolong (2019 December 8)

kakukkfióka

b l l


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 8)

beálló, bélel

b l h


----------



## huncili (2019 December 8)

bolha

l f n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 8)

elefánt

k z p n t


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 8)

központ
v s r n p


----------



## huncili (2019 December 8)

vasárnap

f l l sz t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 9)

fullasztó

k r r m


----------



## huncili (2019 December 9)

káröröm

t t t s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

tettes

sz k m n d


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

szókimondó

zs l t n


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

zselatin

p g cs


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

pogácsa

h b l b l zs


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

hűbelebalázs

b d z sz r p


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

bodzaszörp

sz l m z l


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

szolmizál

t j t k


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

tajték 

t j t r m k


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

tejtermék

p l p t s


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

pulpitus 

z s t r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

ezüstróka

c r z


----------



## laara (2019 December 9)

ceruza

b l n zs r


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 9)

bálnazsír

m t r cs n k


----------



## huncili (2019 December 9)

motorcsónak

v t t s


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 10)

vetítés
l l n t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 10)

ellentét

v g sz d j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 10)

vigaszdíj 

s t p p r r


----------



## laara (2019 December 10)

stopperóra 

p l t t


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 10)

paletta

sz n v l g


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 11)

szenvelgő
k r p t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 11)

kárpit

s r v k t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 11)

sérvkötő

c p f z


----------



## aniko45 (2019 December 11)

cipőfűző
g m k p cs


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 11)

gémkapocs

s r k n ty


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 12)

sarkantyú

t n t


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 12)

átönt, tanít, tanító, tinta

p r b f l k


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 12)

próbafülke

b b h z


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 13)

babaház

k r k


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 13)

kirakó, kerek, kerék, kérek, karika, kerekű, karaoke

k l z


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 13)

kalóz, kalauz

b b cs sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 13)

bébicsősz

f l c m p


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 13)

fülcimpa 

p r b d


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 13)

próbaidő 

p r k d t


----------



## oolong (2019 December 13)

pirkadat

p h r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 14)

poháralátét

r l t t t t


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 14)

ráültetett 

r l t v


----------



## huncili (2019 December 14)

+ erőltetett

relatív

k z n f k v


----------



## laara (2019 December 14)

kézenfekvő

b n r m l s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 14)

abnormális

s p r t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 15)

spiritiszta

s p r l s


----------



## laara (2019 December 15)

spirális , spórolás

t l t g z d


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 15)

ötletgazda

h j k r n


----------



## laara (2019 December 15)

hajkorona 

s z k n


----------



## huncili (2019 December 15)

sízokni

sz l m z c


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 15)

szolmizáció

k l j


----------



## huncili (2019 December 15)

kőolaj

k l j g


----------



## laara (2019 December 15)

ököljog

cs p s t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 16)

csőposta

k t t b z s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 16)

kutatóbázis

g j z r


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 16)

gejzír

r g t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 17)

írogató, eregető

s p k r


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 17)

sápkór

s k l d l


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 17)

sokoldalú

sz l l m


----------



## laara (2019 December 17)

szellem(i), szlalom 

gy n r h


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 17)

egyenruha

f l s l g s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 17)

felesleges

p l d m t t


----------



## oolong (2019 December 17)

példamutató

p j t j t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 18)

pajtaajtó

n v l p


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 18)

nevelőapa

g r t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 18)

egérút

t s t k p


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 19)

testkép

t v k sz l k


----------



## oolong (2019 December 19)

tévékészülék

s v k sz l


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

suvikszol 

r d d s


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 19)

rádióadás

cs sz l p p r


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

csiszolópapír

m g j gy z s


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 19)

megjegyzés

p k r r c


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

pókerarc 

t r m b t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 19)

trombita

f f v s


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

fafúvós

p n m k l p


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 19)

panamakalap

b r m d


----------



## laara (2019 December 19)

bermuda 

sz b l ny


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 19)

szobalány

b t l


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 20)

botol, bétel, ebtál, betoló

l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 20)

ellenőr

m s ly


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 20)

mosoly

sz m g r d


----------



## Cotta (2019 December 20)

szmogriadó 

sz m g d r


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 20)

szemgödör

p t t ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 20)

puttony

f gy n gy


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 21)

fagyöngy

j g cs p


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 21)

jégcsap

cs p gy


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 25)

csapágy

s g l l t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 25)

sugallat

g v n


----------



## laara (2019 December 25)

igavonó

t k t k


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 25)

taktika

sz m n k r s


----------



## laara (2019 December 25)

számonkérés 

r d k t v


----------



## Kentaur2015 (2019 December 25)

radioaktív

d g zs b


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 26)

idegzsába

g k t


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 26)

igekötő

r t g f l h


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 26)

rétegfelhő

s j t s


----------



## laara (2019 December 26)

sajtos 

d g l


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 26)

idegölő, adagoló

p gy gy sz


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 26)

poggyász

n n p


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 26)

nőnap, ünnep

k r cs ly


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 26)

korcsolya

h r s m z


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 26)

hársméz

h j v s l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 27)

hajvasaló

k cs ny


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 27)

kocsonya

l b r l


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 27)

elborul, leborul, elbírál

k k r c


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 27)

kukorica

k k r t s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 27)

beebeus írta:


> elborul, leborul, elbírál
> 
> k k r c


+ albérlő


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 27)

kőkerítés

t l sz k


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 28)

ítélőszék

d v t t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 28)

oda/idevitet

r v d t l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 28)

rövidital

sz b sz d


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 28)

szóbeszéd

c n k l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 29)

cinkel

k z r t


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

kizárt, közért / + ciánkáli

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 29)

íratlan, éretlen

f g z m n c


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

fogzománc

l m cs r


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 29)

elemcsere

f h r


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

fehér

k n f s t


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 29)

ikonfestő

k p ny


----------



## laara (2019 December 29)

koponya

g z t k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 29)

egzotikus

f l m n g


----------



## laara (2019 December 29)

flamingó

m n g r l


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 29)

mángorol, mángorló

k n d r m g


----------



## huncili (2019 December 29)

kendermag

m sz t k s


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 29)

misztikus

f h j


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 29)

fahéj

l s t s g


----------



## huncili (2019 December 29)

lustaság

s t t s g


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 30)

sötétség

g z r zs


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

gázrezsó

c t h l


----------



## oolong (2019 December 30)

cethal

t r m sz


----------



## beebeus (2019 December 30)

termesz, termosz

f gy v r


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

fegyver

b s t s


----------



## huncili (2019 December 30)

obsitos

b s t l s


----------



## rituevu (2019 December 30)

bestiális

t r l


----------



## Sir John (2019 December 30)

tarol, tárol, terel, térül, torol, töröl, turul, tarló, Tirol

sz l l m r s


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

szellemóriás 

k t g r


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

kategória

s p r t sz


----------



## huncili (2019 December 30)

spiritusz

r l n g


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

őrláng

f k ny m


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

féknyom 

t l r s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

útleírás

t l v l


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

útlevél, tűlevél, ... még voltak ötleteim, de közben rájöttem, hogy azt még én sem akarhatom 

k r l m ny


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

körülmény

v sz sz r


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

visszér, visszáru

k z m k s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

kozmikus

c z l l l


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

cizellál 

t r v l s


----------



## Kuriga (2019 December 30)

triviális

k v t l s


----------



## laara (2019 December 30)

követelés 

r d p l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 1)

irodapult

v l l ny t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 1)

villanyautó

cs r sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 1)

cseresznye

d f


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 1)

diófa

h n p


----------



## laara (2020 Január 1)

hónap

h n t p r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 1)

hintőpor

s p r t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 1)

sportszer

s f t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 1)

sífutás

d k r c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 2)

dekoráció

d r n l n


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 2)

adrenalin

k r n l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 2)

krinolin

t r ny r n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 2)

toronyiránt

ny l gy n s n


----------



## laara (2020 Január 2)

nyílegyenesen 

v r g b t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 2)

vargabetű

r d n d n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 3)

eredendően

m n t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 3)

mentor, monitor, miniatűr

sz z m m g


----------



## laara (2020 Január 3)

szezámmag

h l p t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 3)

hólapát

v r ny m s


----------



## laara (2020 Január 3)

vérnyomás

p r sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 3)

eperszósz, presszó

v h r


----------



## laara (2020 Január 3)

vihar 

k c k p l t


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 3)

kockaépület

r g k p l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 3)

rúgkapál

h d v m


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 3)

hídvám

h b v r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 3)

habverő

k ny v j l z


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 3)

könyvjelző

k l n b z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 3)

különböző

h gy m n t


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 3)

hegymenet

h b r g t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 3)

háborgat

sz k n d n s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 3)

szekundáns

h l z t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 4)

hálózat

m z v sz n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 4)

mozivászon

z b r


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

izobár

z b gy r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 4)

zabigyerek

l d l g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 4)

+zebra
oldalog, oldalág

p p g j


----------



## laara (2020 Január 4)

papagáj 

v r s l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 5)

virsli

m l g t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 5)

melegítő, melegít, emleget

l v k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 5)

lávakő, elvek

k v t k z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 5)

következő, kivetkőző

m x m m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 5)

maximum

t r sz j t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 6)

teraszajtó

j t v


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

jótevő, ejtve

sz m l g t


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 6)

számolgat, szemelget

s m l g s


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

semleges

k sz b r t k


----------



## laara (2020 Január 6)

küszöbérték 

k b l b r t


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 6)

kebelbarát

k b c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 6)

kibic, kabóca

r n sz r v s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 6)

rénszarvas

p r l m n t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 6)

parlament

h z sz b ly


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 7)

házszabály

v n r d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 7)

vonórúd 

v n l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 7)

vonal, vonul, vénülő

v d k t


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 7)

viadukt

n d k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 7)

indok, undok, Andok

f l sz t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 8)

flaszter

f s k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 8)

fiaskó, főeskü

t z l t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 9)

tűzoltóautó

t sz l t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 9)

utószülött --- https://www.arcanum.hu/hu/online-ki...ezo-szotara-1BE8B/u-u-50F54/utoszulott-517EC/
autószéltető

f sz k r k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 9)

fészekrakó

f t l t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 9)

fiatalítás (a _főtáltos_?)

v t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 9)

vitalitás

s r k n ty


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Január 9)

sarkantyú

v r d j


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 9)

vérdíj

b z g ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 10)

buzogány

b r t f l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 10)

barátfüle

m z l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 10)

mázolmány

f j t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 10)

fejtető, fújtató

d h ny


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 10)

adóhiány, időhiány, dohány

p h ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 10)

puhány

s t b l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 10)

stabil

f n v d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 10)

fenevad

f g g ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 11)

függöny

f g s r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 11)

fogsor

k l n cs


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 11)

kilincs

k l d n c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 11)

küldönc

sz r n cs s


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 11)

szerencsés

sz v sz l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 12)

szívószál

cs r k f g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 12)

csirkefogó

sz v t r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 12)

szavatartó

cs l d t g


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 12)

családtag

v r t s k d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 12)

virtuskodó

b h c h l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 12)

bohóchal

h m b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 12)

hóember

v z t k n v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 12)

vezetéknév

f ty ty f n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 12)

Sir John írta:


> vezetéknév
> 
> f ty ty f n


a "fityfene" egy "ty"

s l t b r


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 12)

salátabár

t r p sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 12)

terepasztal

c t r m s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 13)

rituevu írta:


> a "fityfene" egy "ty"



Már ahol... 
Nálunk kettő, és az MTA is elfogadja mindkét verziót.

citromos

m z p r g t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 13)

mézpergető

k p t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 13)

kapatos, kapatás, kiépítés

t p t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 13)

átépítés

t p n t t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 13)

tapintatos

m z s k l cs


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 13)

mézeskalács

k k k r m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 14)

kakaókrém

k p v s l


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 14)

képviselő

n p f l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 14)

napfolt

k d sz t l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 14)

ködszitálás

l r c


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 15)

álarc

b b b z d k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 15)

bebábozódik

s t k r z k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 15)

sütkérezik

h r p s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 15)

harapás

f k t l p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 15)

fókatelep, fióktelep

s l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 16)

sóálló 

l k l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

előkelő

n v t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 16)

+süllő, sellő

invitál
g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 16)

golyóstoll

d r zs d r k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 17)

darázsderék

d r k v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 17)

deréköv

sz r m k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 18)

szőrmók

sz r m z s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 18)

származás

t s t p l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 18)

testápoló

p ly k m r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 18)

pulykaméreg

g r d sz k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 18)

gördeszka

k p c n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 19)

kapucni

r k l p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

raklap

k c f v r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 19)

akácfavirág 

t m t m t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

atomtemető

l l n r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 19)

ellenáram

j s g r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

újságíró

m g n c


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

magonc 

f m sz l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

fameszelés

l t l t


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

elítélt 

k l v v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

ökölvívó

k d r l p


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

káderlap 

n gy k p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

nagyképű

j g p n c l


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

jégpáncél 

t sz t z m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

tisztázom

l n g r


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

lángerő 

p r t l n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

/lángőr

páratlan

p r t t l n


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

parttalan // tisztázom: tesztüzem 

s m r t s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 19)

ismertség, ismeretség

v h r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

ismeretség
vihar

p p cs h s


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

vihar Vahur
papucshős 

t r k t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 19)

traktor

m s g t


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

mosogató

b cs v cs r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 19)

búcsúvacsora

t r k p


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

térkép

p r f d g


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 19)

parafadugó

r r v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 19)

orrvitorla

sz r n cs


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 19)

szerencse 

m r g r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 20)

méregerős

t d d k t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 20)

autodidakta

d d s g


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

odaadásig

r j n g s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Január 20)

rajongás
k z l b d


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

kézilabda

r m t l


----------



## Cotta (2020 Január 20)

örömteli

r m t l k t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 20)

remetelakot

k r sz t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 20)

keresztút

m r f l d k


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 21)

mérföldkő

m m l k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 21)

mameluk

n v l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 21)

novella

v c l l l


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 21)

vacillál

v c k l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 21)

evickél, vacakol

t l p l v l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 22)

talpalávaló

k t n z n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 22)

katonazene

k t k k c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 22)

aktakukac

s m p n


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 22)

sampon

v r l l


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 22)

overall

g r l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 23)

grill, gerilla

k r m l l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 23)

karamell, karamella

sz m f r g t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 23)

szemforgató

z n b n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 24)

azonban

z l l


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 24)

ízlel, izolál, zilál

t l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 24)

átáll, túlél, talál, telel, tilol

k l b sz


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 24)

kolbász

k l j g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 25)

ököljog

p p r p r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 25)

papíripar

k r f l


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 25)

karfiol

k r t r j z


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 25)

krétarajz

k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 25)

kráter, kurátor

t j t r m k


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 25)

tejtermék

t b l j t k


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 25)

táblajáték

k r k r s


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 25)

körkörös

k n k r s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 25)

aknakereső

l g g m b


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 26)

léggömb

k l m k t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 26)

klímakutató

k t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 26)

oktató, iktató, üktata, kőtető

b r z l s


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 26)

ábrázolás (borzleső)

k r z l s


----------



## laara (2020 Január 26)

korízlés 

gy f gy t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 26)

ügyefogyott

r k cs l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 27)

rikácsol

c c h r c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 27)

cicaharc

k r h t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 27)

korhatár

b r ny h m l


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 27)

bárányhimlő

b b c p


----------



## laara (2020 Január 27)

babacipő

b b r p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 27)

bébirépa

t g r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 28)

tigris

d m r


----------



## laara (2020 Január 28)

időmérő

gy m g b n


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 28)

egymagában ---(elsőre gyomgabona ugrott be, de olyan nincs, vagy ha van külön írják 

sz sz n c


----------



## oolong (2020 Január 28)

esszencia

r ny l n c


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 28)

aranylánc

r s t sz t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 29)

írásteszt

p l m d r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 29)

palimadár

p n d r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 29)

pindúr

g l g ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 29)

feljebb: + orsótészta 

galagonya

r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 29)

érzelem

g p sz j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 29)

gépszíj

k k l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 30)

kikelet

ny h l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 30)

enyhülés + kikiáltó

k r k r z s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 30)

karkörzés

f t l b m


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 30)

fotóalbum

t r p n t n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 30)

terpentin

b r n d


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 30)

bőrönd

f d r m n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Január 31)

fodormenta

f r zs b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Január 31)

farzseb

f k z l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 31)

fióküzlet

f k z t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Január 31)

fokozatos

v c c s


----------



## huncili (2020 Január 31)

vicces

t j f r r l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 1)

tejforraló

d g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

idegszál, dugaszol

t z h ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 1)

tűzhányó

k l r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

kalória kilóra, ökölér' Klára

b j k t v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 1)

/okuláré

objektív

sz l r ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

szálirány, szélernyő

sz t t k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 1)

esztétikus, sztatikus

v l l s d g


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

villásdugó

m g k r t t


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

megkurtít 

v d k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

viadukt

v s m r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

övsömör

g h j l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

éghajlat

t n t r m


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

tanterem 

sz m h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

szemhéjtus

v r j h j


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

varjúháj

b j t r j n


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

bojtorján 

t r b ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

turbolya

cs m b r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

csombor 

b r s k f


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 1)

borsikafű

p p t r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

pipitér 

k l p t sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

eukaliptusz

t s t p l


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

testápoló

k m f r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

kámfor

sz b ly s


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

szabályos 

h r p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

hárpia, harap

f ny f


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 1)

fenyőfa

n d l t


----------



## laara (2020 Február 1)

indulat 

n d t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 1)

nádtető

n gy v n l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 2)

nagyvonalú

s r s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

sűrűség

z t t v z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 2)

áztatóvíz

p l s t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 2)

palást, pólusát, palasütő

p r sz s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 2)

poroszos

t k t k s


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 2)

taktikus

t t k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 3)

tátika

z m gy


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 3)

/ + priuszos

izomagyú

z m gy s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 3)

üzemegység

t p sz t l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 4)

tapasztalt

j t r ny


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 4)

ejtőernyő

z s t f ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 4)

ezüstfény

v d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 4)

ezüstfenyő
védőjáték

h p h ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 4)

hópehely

sz m j s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 5)

szomjúság

v l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 5)

villa, Villő, váll, ovulál

h r m sz g


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 6)

háromszög

l g b r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 6)

algebra

l b b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 6)

libabőr

p r c


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 6)

porc, perec

p r t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 6)

portás, partos, aprítás, porítás

m cs k k v s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 7)

macskaköves

k p l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 7)

kápolna

k p g t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 7)

kopogott, kopogtató

k l cs n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 7)

kölcsönös, kalocsnis/kalucsnis

k z d t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 8)

küzdőtér

p r m z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 8)

iparmező

g r g t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 8)

ígérget /peremező

k k s t


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 8)

kiokosító kukásautó

r k s r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 8)

árukísérő

m r g l d s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 8)

mérgelődés, morgolódás

n r v l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 9)

enervált

k p r c


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 9)

kapric - felénk, gyerekkoromban a kispárnát nevezték így, de az már jó régen volt
KŐPORC - Kőbányai Porcelángyár márkaneve volt

r v l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 9)

kőporc
rivális

cs g b g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 9)

csigabiga

m n k k r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 9)

munkakör

m n f k t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 9)

manufaktúra

m n d l f


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 9)

mandulafa

cs n t h j s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 10)

csonthéjas

t n f t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 10)

utánfutó

k r m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 10)

körmaró

t l p t k s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 10)

telepatikus

t r p z


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 11)

trapéz / +krimiíró

sz k m r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 11)

szűkmarkú

l k t r m s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 11)

elektromos

r d d s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 11)

rádióadás

gy p t f l d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 11)

gyapotföld

k d l m p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 11)

ködlámpa
r n t g n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 11)

röntgen

f g k f


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 11)

fogkefe

b sz g r zs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 12)

buszgarázs

r f l ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 12)

erőfölény
cs r k f g


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 12)

csirkefogó

cs r d j t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

csárdaajtó

m zs k sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 13)

muzsikaszó

m sz k


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

imaszék, mászóka, mészkő, műszaki, muszka, maszka

m n m m


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 13)

minimum

m n t t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 13)

mintát
k r n k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 13)

akarnok

p p r p h r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

papírpohár

h n t sz k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 13)

hintaszék

p r f m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 13)

parfüm

p n t g r f


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 13)

pantográf / csak a magyar szavak játszanak

f r g t k


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 13)

forgótőke

h m zs g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 14)

rituevu írta:


> pantográf / csak a magyar szavak játszanak
> 
> f r g t k



Ami a magyar nyelv értelmező szótárában benne van, az magyar szó?

hemzseg

sz p p n p r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 14)

Sir John írta:


> Ami a magyar nyelv értelmező szótárában benne van, az magyar szó?
> 
> hemzseg
> 
> sz p p n p r


Nem, ha egy idegen szavat, szakszavat magyaráz meg. Ide lehetne hozni akár az orvosi szótárat is, hiszen azt is megmagyarázzák, hogy mit jelent. A pantográf szót alig páran ismerik. Például: enteriális, vagy appendicitisz. Vélhetően ez is benne van a magyar értelmező kéziszótárban, de gondolom, hogy ott van mögötte dőlt betűvel, hogy "idegen szó".


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 14)

szappanopera

v t k r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 14)

vitakör

k z k l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

közkeletű

r z l m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 15)

érzelem

t h t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 15)

tehetős

sz l n n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 15)

szalonna

p r b l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

probléma

f t p d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 15)

futópad

p r f d g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 15)

parafadugó

m l k k ny v


----------



## eri111 (2020 Február 15)

emlékkönyv

s m r t l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 15)

ismeretlen

r f n r


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 15)

rafinéria

s f n r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 15)

sifonér

k l h r c


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 15)

ökölharc

b l h r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 15)

bolhairtó 

h t k t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 16)

hitoktató

k l z h j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 16)

kalózhajó

h m b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 16)

hóember

c n g r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 16)

cingár

l l l j


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 16)

illóolaj

n r v l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 16)

enervált

m sz r f l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 16)

műszerfal

z g z g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 16)

zegzugos

f l z f


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 16)

filozófia

sz t k r t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 17)

szétkürtöl

t c r m n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 17)

teaceremónia

f f j


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 17)

fafejű

k r p t l s


----------



## laara (2020 Február 17)

kárpótlás 

l d m v sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 17)

előadóművész

g t sz k d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 17)

gátszakadás

l m p l z


----------



## laara (2020 Február 17)

lámpaláz 

h r r c h


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 17)

hierarchia

l r h l d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 17)

előrehaladás

m sz k b l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 18)

maszkabál

p r d n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 18)

perdöntő

p r h


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 18)

porhó

r c p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 18)

arcpirító

j n l t


----------



## eri111 (2020 Február 18)

ajánlat

t h t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 18)

tehetetlen

p n z t r c


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 18)

pénztárca

sz l m b l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 18)

szalmabála
t p z r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 18)

tépőzár

m d r j sz t


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 18)

madárijesztő

m cs k k


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 19)

macskakő

s r p ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 19)

serpenyő

zs n r k p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

zsánerkép

z m gy


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 19)

izomagy(ú)

s m gy r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 19)

ősmagyar

r p k l sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 19)

árpakalász

b d s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

büdös

l l l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 19)

elállás, leállás

m z l s t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 19)

mázlista

b z ny t k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 19)

bizonyíték

m m n m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 19)

ammónium

f r m r k


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

farmerok

p p l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 20)

pupilla

k m t l


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 20)

komatál (kamatol, kimetél)

k r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 20)

huncili írta:


> farmerok
> 
> p p l l


Tudom, hogy senki sem gondolatolvasó, ezért a farmerok elfogadható, de amúgy többes számú szavat soha nem adnék fel. A megfejtés:

afroamerikai


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 20)

ökörszem

d z t


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 20)

// s oszt tovább…, van-e?


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 20)

oolong írta:


> // s oszt tovább…, van-e?


Bocsánat, igazad van, pótoltam eme hiányosságomat.


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 20)

idézet, időzít //OK

v z t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 20)

Talán víztér. 

v d k t


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

rituevu írta:


> Tudom, hogy senki sem gondolatolvasó, ezért a farmerok elfogadható, de amúgy többes számú szavat soha nem adnék fel. A megfejtés:
> 
> afroamerikai


OK, vettem, bocs/ + vízitúra

viadukt

z n h t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 20)

ózonhatár

p l k n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 20)

pelikán
sz b sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 20)

szóbeszéd

v l t v r s ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 20)

váltóverseny

k p t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 20)

képtelen

t r s k r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 20)

társkereső

p n c l p cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 20)

pincelépcső

h r sz r z


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

társkereső

g m sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 20)

huncili írta:


> társkereső
> 
> g m sz l


Bocs, egy kicsit lemaradtál. Ez már megvolt.


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 20)

igen, az oldalváltásnál bejött a hibapont, bocs

hírszerző

g m sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 20)

égimeszelő

sz t n d j


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 21)

ösztöndíj

s g l l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 21)

sugallat

l l t v d


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 21)

állatvédő

r t r ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 21)

őrtorony
v sz d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 21)

veszedelem 

m g z n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 21)

magazin

h r v r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 22)

hírverés

p n t l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 22)

pántlika

m n t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 22)

menetrend

sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 22)

Eszter /szótár

v r g cs k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

virágcsokor

t j f g


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

tejfog 

l s k d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

élősködő

sz r z


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

szorzó, szerző, szőröző

gy r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

egyértelmű

k l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 22)

kalóz, kalauz

n t r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

intarzia

sz l n c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 22)

szaloncukor

f l d s r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 22)

földesúr

k l n cs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 22)

kilincsel

r v s s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 22)

orvosság 

f r d k r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

fürdőkúra

v d sz sz t n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 22)

vadászösztön

s r l v n


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

sárlavina 

p h ly g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

epehólyag

g r l l zs


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

grillázs 

m gy r h gy m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 22)

mogyoróhagyma

f sz r s


----------



## laara (2020 Február 22)

fűszeres 

r h t k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 23)

rühatka

l m l t


----------



## laara (2020 Február 23)

elmélet(i) álomélet elmúlt

l s l d z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 23)

elsőáldozó

k z m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 23)

kézimunka

h z m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 23)

házmester

r m ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 23)

iromány

k s l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 23)

+remény
késlekedés

r h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 23)

röhej

k t v ny


----------



## laara (2020 Február 23)

kötvény 

t s t p l


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 23)

testápoló

t k r d


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 23)

takarodó

t k r ty


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 24)

ütőkártya

sz n p j t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 24)

szénapajta

j t r ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 24)

ejtőernyő

b r n d s


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 24)

ábrándos bőröndös

r r n d


----------



## laara (2020 Február 24)

órarend 

d n m t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 24)

dinamit

b r t k s r


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 24)

borítókosár

r t k s r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 25)

aratókosár 

g z t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 25)

igézetes igazítás

l z t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 25)

előzetes, alázatos

b k s s


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 25)

baksis, békasás

r k s s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 25)

árokásás

b k s s k


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 25)

bukósisak

h k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 25)

hókása

p l l n t


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 26)

pillanat

p l n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 26)

palánta

p r h gy m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 26)

póréhagyma

t t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 26)

tátogó

l h r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 26)

lóhere 

t n v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 26)

utónév

k z f g


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 26)

kézfogó

f z f g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 26)

fűzfaág

d z j l


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 26)

idézőjel

sz j l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 26)

Szajol

f l m n g


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 26)

felmenőági flamingó

l m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 26)

élőmunka

sz n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 27)

szent, szánt, szűnt, szinte, őszinte

d d r l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 27)

diódaráló

f k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 27)

fiók

c l n d r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 27)

cilinder

h t r s v


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Február 27)

határsáv
k n f r n c


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 27)

konferencia

l h l l b n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 27)

lóhalálában

sz x p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 27)

szexepil

l l m sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 27)

élelmiszer

z n g r s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 27)

zongoraest

m s n sz t


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 27)

masiniszta

m g t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 27)

magtár, mágiatörő, megtűr, megtér

c l p h d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 28)

cölöphíd

z r d d b s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 28)

ezreddobos 

z r k p


----------



## eri111 (2020 Február 28)

zárókép

l p t l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 28)

alaptalan

sz sz g z s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 28)

összegzés

t p sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

tápszer 

s k r p


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 28)

skorpió

s k l r ny


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

skálairány /?

m s k ny h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 28)

siklóernyő
mosókonyha

m z s k l cs


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

mézeskalács 

p ty t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 28)

potyautas

p r p n z


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

aprópénz 

k r d h v ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 28)

kardhüvely

p s t t m


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

pástétom

b l m b k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 28)

bölömbika

d l l m


----------



## laara (2020 Február 28)

dallam

f l t t r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Február 29)

flitteres

n k cs


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

unokaöcs 

l s n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 29)

alsónadrág

n k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

énekóra

s j n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 29)

sajnos

sz l t l


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 29)

széltoló, szalutál, szeletel

z l t l


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 29)

ezáltal, azáltal

h n g d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Február 29)

hangadó / +üzletel

l b t r


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

libator, lábtörő, ülőbútor

s p n f k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

spionfióka

z n sz r z


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

zeneszerző

l m b h z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

lombház

j g h r t


----------



## laara (2020 Február 29)

joghurt

h b z n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

hibaüzenet

p g cs


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 29)

pogácsa

p cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

pacsirta

p p g j


----------



## oolong (2020 Február 29)

papagáj

p p r l j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Február 29)

pipereolaj

l b t r l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Február 29)

lábtörlő

p r t n


----------



## huncili (2020 Február 29)

aprítani, pirítani, porítani, parton

s v r g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 1)

sóvárgás

v sz k z


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

viszkóz, viaszkéz, óvóeszköz 

l g n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 1)

legenda

cs p k b gy


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

csipkebogyó, csipkebugyi

v r s b gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 1)

vörösbegy

p ty p n g


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

pitypang 

b b t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

bóbita

p r sz v


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

porszívó

r d m ny s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 1)

eredményes

h ny d s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 1)

hányados, hányódás

z l l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

zilált

sz r g l m s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

szorgalmas

m n n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 1)

eminens

n p f ny s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

napfényes

gy m n t


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

gyémánt, ügymenet, ágymenti, agymanót, ügymentő 

gy z m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

egyezmény

sz r l m s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

szerelmes 

j t t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

ájtatos

t s t v r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

testvér 

cs p r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

csepereg, csepűrágó

f r d sz b


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

fürdőszoba 

m s sz d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

mosószóda

t m g t s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

támogatás

v d r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

védő-őrző, vadőrző, vadorzó

p n z t r c


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

pénztárca 

k n p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 1)

kanapé

n h z


----------



## laara (2020 Március 1)

nehéz 

f t m d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 1)

fotómód, fátumod

s r g ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 1)

seregély

t n l s g


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 1)

tanulság

sz r k z s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 2)

szórakozás

z l t l b


----------



## laara (2020 Március 2)

ízeltlábú

f l k gy l


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 2)

fülkagyló

f l k gy l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 2)

félkegyelmű

d l g s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 2)

időleges

n t n z v


----------



## laara (2020 Március 2)

intenzív 

b r k t s s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 3)

bőrkötéses

t m n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 3)

autómentő

h sz t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 3)

hisztéria

p n k l s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 3)

pánikolás
sz n v k s g


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 3)

színvakság

ny r v g


----------



## laara (2020 Március 3)

nyervog, nyárvég

sz sz sz r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 3)

összeszoroz

f l c m p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 3)

fülcimpa

k k r k t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 3)

kikerekít

v z p d


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 3)

evezőpad

t t l l t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 4)

öttalálatos

sz sz v sz sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 4)

összevissza

p c n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 4)

páciens

sz m l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 4)

eszmélet, szemelt, számolt

ny r m ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 4)

nyeremény

g r f g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 4)

egérfogó

p j zs m r gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 4)

pajzsmirigy

g n d l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 5)

gondolat

k r b r t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

karburátor

g g d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 5)

aggódás

k l n b z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 5)

különböző

gy m b r


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 5)

gyömbér

c c k f r k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 5)

cickafark

s t p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 5)

sütőpor

s ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 5)

súlyos

t b l t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 5)

tabletta

t k r v ny s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 5)

tekervényes

m r zs s t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 6)

morzsasüti

d l z l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 6)

idealizál, idealizáló

n t z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 6)

intézet

f r s n g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 6)

farsang
d r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 6)

dereng

k t sz n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 6)

kétszínű

c p f z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 6)

cipőfűző

t sz t sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 6)

tésztaszűrő

l k p sz t


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 6)

elképesztő

k j t b l k


----------



## laara (2020 Március 6)

kajütablak 

f z f l k


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 6)

főzőfülke

z n g r sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 6)

zongoraszék

sz m p l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 7)

szempilla

k r n g cs t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 7)

korongecset

b r z d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 7)

barázda

g l g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 7)

geológus

j s g r


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 7)

újságíró

n v l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 7)

novella

m g s s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 8)

magasság

k g l f s t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 8)

kuglófsütő

k s l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 8)

kislány

k r k p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 8)

kerékpár

b j n k s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 8)

bajnokság

gy t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 8)

egyetlen, ügyetlen

m s m d v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 8)

mosómedve

h m k z


----------



## laara (2020 Március 8)

homokozó

r t r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 8)

retorika

h v t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

hivatalos
d l g t l n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 9)

dologtalan

k k k k sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 9)

kakukkszó

k sz r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

ékszerek

k ny ny l m / _nny_/


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 9)

könnyelmű

f r m r h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 9)

formaruha

n gy k z l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

négykézláb

f h r n p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

fehérnép
s p r t n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

sportnap

r t k s g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

ritkaság
k r n v r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

koronavírus

k z m s s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

kézmosás
g z d s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

gazdaság

d k m n t m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 9)

dokumentum
s r z t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 9)

sorozatok

m z s k l cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 9)

mézeskalács

r b z l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 10)

ribizli

k k ny l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 10)

kéknyelű

n m z t k z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 10)

nemzetközi

b j sz k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 10)

bajuszkötő

k m ny m g


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 10)

köménymag, keménymag

k p r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 10)

kipereg, kipörög

t m m g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 10)

atommag
r m k m ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 10)

erőműkémény

k k t t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 10)

kioktatás

g r z n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 10)

garzon

p d l zs n


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 10)

padlizsán

sz g r t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 11)

szigorítás

t v j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 11)

teavaj

p r s ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 11)

persely

p r z s


----------



## eri111 (2020 Március 11)

parázs, iparüzés
v r z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 11)

varázs

t b l t t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 11)

tablett
k r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 11)

kérvény / Éva néni feladványa: tabletta

c l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 11)

célom?
v g r n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 11)

aniko45 írta:


> célom?
> v g r n d l t


Nem!

végrendelet / "4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó..." - ez bizony hét. Akkor újra

c l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 12)

rituevu írta:


> Nem!
> 
> végrendelet / "4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó..." - ez bizony hét. Akkor újra
> 
> c l m


Sajnálom,megfogtál,nincs jobb ötletem!Bocs.a hét betűért! Esetleg :acélom!B


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 12)

aniko45 írta:


> Sajnálom,megfogtál,nincs jobb ötletem!Bocs.a hét betűért! Esetleg :acélom!B


Majdnem: acélmű

g r t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 12)

ígéretes, gurítás, ugratás

f k s n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 12)

fokoson
g r b r


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 12)

gerbera /+fióksín

l k t r sz


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 12)

alkatrész
t l f n sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 12)

telefonszám

b l s t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 13)

bélést
k p s l p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 13)

képeslap /+baleset

k d f r d


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 13)

kádfürdő

k d z r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 13)

ködzáró 

k z d r //ez ugrott be huncili feladványáról, nem biztos, hogy közismert, mégis azt remélem, hogy kitaláljátok


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 13)

+ kódzár

küzdőerő (?)

k z d r g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 14)

kezdőrúgás

t r b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 14)

turbina, tribün

cs z m d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 14)

csizmadia

d d l v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 14)

diadalív

k d v n c


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 14)

kedvenc

d r g l s k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 14)

drágulások

t r m b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 15)

trombita

zs n d ly


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 15)

zsindely

t k z d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 15)

átkozódás

b r ny f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 15)

bárányfelhő

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 15)

irodalom, uradalom, riadalom

m s t h


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Március 15)

mostoha

f r t z s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 15)

fertőzés

m k k c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 15)

mokkacukor

n v n d k


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 15)

feljebb + daragaluska

növendék

n n p n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 15)

ünnepnap

h j d n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

hajadon

r z k k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 16)

rézkakas

f k n l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 16)

fakanál

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

osztálytárs

-ml-kk-nyv


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

emlékkönyv 

sz b ly z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 16)

emlékkönyv (m l k k ny v)
szabályzat

m t m t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

matematika

m n k f z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 16)

munkafüzet

s g t s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

segítség

m k r m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 16)

makramé
g n u sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

géniusz

k sz n l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

készenlét

sz n p j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

szénapajta

f k h gy m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

fokhagyma

k k r c m l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

kukoricamálé

t l sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 16)

atlasz

p p l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 16)

paplan, puplin

d l m m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 16)

dilemma

v g t l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 17)

végtelen

t zs d c p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 17)

tőzsdecápa

k n s r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 17)

kénsárga

k n v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 17)

kinevet

k l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 17)

kilincs

k g l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 17)

kuglóf

b b p s k t


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 17)

babapiskóta

b b f r z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 17)

babafrizura

gy n t l n


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 17)

egyenetlen, gyanútlan //+bubifrizura 

t n t l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 18)

utántöltő

k b ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 18)

kőbánya

j t k s


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 18)

játékos ojtókés

p t k s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 18)

optikus, patkós

m z d ny


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 18)

mézedény, mozdony // +patikus

b z d r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 18)

búzadara

t n t h l


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 18)

tintahal

t n m h ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 18)

tanműhely

v d d sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 18)

vaddisznó

p ly f t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 18)

pályafutás

sz l p t j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 18)

oszloptuja

k m ny s p r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 19)

kéményseprő

b ly cs k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 19)

ibolyacsokor

b h m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 19)

bohém

s t t s g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 19)

sötétség
b t s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 19)

butaság

b b s k l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 19)

bóbiskol
j t t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 19)

ájtatos

j t t t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 19)

jutott
v r z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 19)

vérzés 

h b cs k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 19)

habcsók

c p f z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 20)

cipőfűző

k l s t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 20)

klastrom

k r sz m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

ökörszem

b l d g s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 20)

boldogság

h r m n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

hormon, harmónia

ny k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 20)

nyaklánc

f r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

forgalom

j l m z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 20)

jelmez

m d z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

módozat

g l g ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 20)

galagonya

ny s l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

anyósülés

l z m r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 20)

lázmérő

g r k t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 20)

ugrókötél

r g n b k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 20)

orgonabokor

k gy b v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 20)

kígyóbűvölő

h v r g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 21)

hóvirág

d r n g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 21)

dirigens

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 21)

interjú

j t k sz b ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 21)

Sir John feladványa: derengés

játékszabály

t n g r sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 21)

tengerész

k k ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 21)

kökény

k n d r k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 21)

kenderkóc 

h j sz l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 21)

hajszol

m j l s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 21)

majális

cs l f n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 22)

csalafinta

k r sz k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 22)

korszak


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 22)

korszak

p ty p n g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 22)

pitypang

p t k r k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 22)

pótkerék

s k r p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 22)

skorpió

t b n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 22)

autóbontó

r d k t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 22)

érdektelen

g m k sz ty


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 22)

gumikesztyű

s p r ny l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 22)

seprűnyél

g sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 22)

gesztus, gusztus, augusztus

n p r f r g


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 22)

napraforgó

b z r t s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 23)

bezártság

l k d l m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 23)

lakodalom

gy sz r s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 23)

egyszerűség

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 23)

koravén, karaván

l b d r g s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 23)

labdarúgás
k-r-v-n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 23)

karaván, koravén (k r v n )

f l m n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 23)

flamingó

m l g gy


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 23)

melegágy

ny g l m


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 23)

nyugalom

ny k z m


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 23)

nyakizom

m l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 23)

mulatság

sz r zs


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 24)

őszirózsa

f t sz l g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 24)

futószalag

p r k m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 24)

iparkamara

n p k l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 24)

napkelte

t r l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 24)

türelem

zs b v s r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 24)

zsibvásár

m s g t g p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 24)

mosogatógép
l d z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 24)

áldozat

h gy cs cs


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 24)

hegycsúcs
s r l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 24)

siralom, sérelem

b b p s k t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 24)

babapiskóta

f r h ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 24)

férőhely

s t t k k


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 24)

sötétkék

t n g r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 24)

tengerész

v t r l


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 25)

vitriol

p t n r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

+vitorla
pitiáner

m t m t k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 25)

matematika
v r g f l d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

virágföld

gy m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 25)

gyömbér

p l f n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

plafon

h n t p r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 25)

hintőpor

k m t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

komatál

t j t r m k


----------



## oolong (2020 Március 25)

tejtermék

t r p ty k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 25)

törpetyúk 

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

tűzoltó

l p cs f k


----------



## eri111 (2020 Március 25)

lépcsőfok

r z f v s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 25)

rézfúvós

t p r d s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 25)

tipródás
sz n v d ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 25)

szenvedély

k c m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 25)

akácméz

sz b r c k


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 25)

őszibarack

l h t t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 26)

lehetetlen

n d l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

indulat

k ny r s t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

kenyérsütés

m d z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 26)

medúza

k r ty cs t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

kártyacsata

h r m sz g


----------



## laara (2020 Március 26)

háromszög

d v z l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

üdvözlet

v r g cs k r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 26)

virágcsokor 

t k m g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

tökmag

sz m p l l


----------



## laara (2020 Március 26)

szempilla

cs t r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

csotrogány

cs g h z


----------



## laara (2020 Március 26)

csigaház

gy f sz l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

gyufaszál

h r sz k p


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

horoszkóp

r l l r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

roller

l l t k r t


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

állatkert

ny r g t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

nyeregtető

sz m l cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 26)

szemölcs 

zs b t l v j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 26)

zsebtolvaj

p r d cs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 26)

paradicsom

zs n l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 26)

zsenilía

p sz t r n k


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

pásztorének, paszternák

m t g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 26)

mutogat

m gy sz k h ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 26)

megyeszékhely

f r r s v z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 27)

forrásvíz 

r r p l p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 27)

orrpolip

n v n p


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

névnap

t l sz n z k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 27)

ételszínezék

k r k p r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

kerékpár 

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 27)

lopótök

p s t l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 27)

postaláda

r k l m c


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

reklamáció

p n sz r d t


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 27)

panaszáradat

z g z g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 27)

zegzugos

g g g l s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 27)

zegzugos, guggolás 

t r l g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 28)

tarlóégés

f t r t k


----------



## laara (2020 Március 28)

fűtőérték 

sz n c r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 28)

szénceruza

b r t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 28)

barátság

n f l j cs


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 28)

nefelejcs

f l f r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 29)

falfirka

v r v v s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 29)

várvívás

v r r m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 29)

várrom

l cs r n k


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

előcsarnok 

h t p cs t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

hétpecsétes

m l l ny


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

mellény 

k p z l r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

képzelőerő

m s k t l


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

muskátli 

m t sz l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

metszőolló

f h j


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

fahéj

l g t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

aligátor

k k p r


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

kakaópor

h t m g n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 29)

hűtőmágnes

t n d n c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

tendencia

t n t h l


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

tintahal

k d r c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

kudarc

p g cs


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

pogácsa

p s k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 29)

piskóta

gy r ty l n g


----------



## laara (2020 Március 29)

gyertyaláng 

t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 29)

tornádó, trend

s k l t v


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 29)

iskolatévé

n sz t l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 29)

nosztalgia

m n b sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 30)

minibusz

gy r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 30)

_(omnibusz)_

gyárt, gyúrt, gyűrt, gyérít

f l t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 30)

flotta

k v r zs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 30)

kövirózsa

n p t j


----------



## laara (2020 Március 30)

naptej 

s f l h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 30)

esőfelhő

k l p cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 30)

kalapács

h d v r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 30)

hódvár

f g s k r k


----------



## laara (2020 Március 30)

fogaskerék 

h t k m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Március 30)

hűtőkamra

sz t r l


----------



## laara (2020 Március 30)

szétőröl, szótörlő, észterelő

sz t r d


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

+sztárol

szteroid

sz t r k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Március 31)

szatirikus 

m g z n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 31)

magazin

z m t s


----------



## laara (2020 Március 31)

zamatos 

z m b z t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Március 31)

üzembiztos

t v k t t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

távoktatás

s t v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 31)

sütővas

cs l n g l


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

csilingel

p n d r t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 31)

penderít
m ly g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Március 31)

émelygés

p ty t s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Március 31)

potyautas
j l t l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Március 31)

jeltelen

j j t l n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 1)

ujjatlan

p p k p k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 1)

pipakupak

k s r d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 1)

keserédes

m x m l s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 1)

maximális 

b c k l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 1)

bicikli

f g r v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 1)

fogorvos

h m ly s


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

homályos

m s m s r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 1)

meseműsor

sz sz n c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 1)

esszencia

p j zs m r gy


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

pajzsmirigy

b r z n g s


----------



## zsolt0z (2020 Április 1)

borzongás

l l n d


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

állandó, illendő

t r n s r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 1)

tornasor

t r sz j t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 1)

teraszajtó

k s k p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 1)

kiskapu

t r v l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 1)

útravaló

b b zs r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 1)

babazsúr

k r ny z t


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 1)

környezet

f ty l f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 1)

fátyolfelhő

d j r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 2)

időjárás

l t c l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 2)

életcél

g r l p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 2)

gerlepár

b sz r k ny


----------



## laara (2020 Április 2)

boszorkány 

s r g h j t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 2)

sereghajtó

s k k t b l


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 2)

sakktábla

g m n z m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 2)

gimnázium

f l t k ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 2)

féltékeny

sz n p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 2)

színpad

r k t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 2)

reaktor, rektor

l l m sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 2)

élelmiszer

r p cs


----------



## eri111 (2020 Április 2)

ripacs

t k n s b k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 2)

teknősbéka

k r k d l


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 3)

krokodil

p r b b b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 3)

próbababa

k t k m b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

katakomba

d b k c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 3)

dobókocka

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

képkeret

p t k ny


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

patkány

p p l c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

populáció

h r g sz b t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

horgászbot

n m f l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

némafilm

b r t s g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

barátság

m p r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

import

f ny s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

fényes

f ny r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 3)

fanyárs

f g v j


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 3)

fogvájó

f j n k


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

fajankó

r g j n cs


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 3)

rigójancsi
n sz sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 3)

női szeszély

h l sz l


----------



## laara (2020 Április 3)

halászlé

l g k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 3)

légkör

t n t r gy


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 3)

tantárgy

h j t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 4)

hajtóerő

h m k z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 4)

homokozó

l k d z s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

leküzdés 

l d r zs


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

lódarázs

l m c t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 4)

l k d z s = alkudozás

almaecet

k p t ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

kapitány

k p l t t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

köszi, most látom, hogy megbolygattam a betűsorrendet

képalátét /?

p l m d r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 4)

palimadár

p r f m


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

/+ kupolatető

parfüm

p r t s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

paritás, pirítós, pártos, porítás

p r r t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 4)

prioritás

t k f z l k


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

tökfőzelék

m n k g p k


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

munkagépek 

t t t h ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

tetthely

p n d ly s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 4)

pendelyes 

cs cs r b r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 4)

csicseriborsó

c k k n


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 4)

cukkini

c k k z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 5)

cikkez

n r m d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 5)

normaidő

n r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 5)

nörsz

h t l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 5)

hiteles, hatolás, hátulsó, hótolás

t n d r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 5)

tündér

p r t t p s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 5)

prototípus
v d r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 5)

vadorzó

b l t t c p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 5)

balettcipő
v-d-r-h-


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 5)

védőruha

b zs l k m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 5)

bazsalikom

b ly g z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 5)

bélyegző

m n t v t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 6)

mintavétel

k k r d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 6)

kokárda

p n n n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 6)

Pannónia

c n t r f g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 6)

centrifuga

g ly s t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 6)

golyóstoll

h t zs k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 6)

hátizsák

p k h l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 6)

pókháló
b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 6)

barátok, boríték, bőrtok

t v sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 6)

tavasz 

f l d m v s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 6)

földműves
b r n l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 6)

barnulás

k t sz v t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 7)

kötőszövet

f k z l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 7)

fióküzlet

b j g t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 7)

abajgatás

s k r l m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 7)

sikerélmény

k r n t n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 7)

karantén

f gy l l t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 7)

fagylalt

p d n g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 7)

puding

s b t p sz


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 7)

sebtapasz

sz v s b sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 7)

szívsebész

f l b v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 7)

fülbevaló

h z f l gy l


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 7)

házfelügyelő

t l j t r n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 7)

talajtorna
s t m s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 7)

üstmosó

r m b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 7)

úriember

k r h n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 7)

körhinta

d g k s ly


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 8)

dögkeselyű

t v m c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 8)

tévémaci

t v sz m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 8)

téveszme

p r k t k s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

praktikus 

l f g l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 8)

elfogult

p r h gy m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 8)

póréhagyma

g l r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 8)

galéria, glória

v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 8)

vadász

r m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 8)

rémálom

h d t r v


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

haditerv

t m k r


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 8)

témakör

k p k r t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 8)

képkeret

h l l f k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 8)

hollófekete

p l k n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 8)

pelikán
v g r h j t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 8)

végrehajtó

z l l r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 8)

zeller
p l d t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 8)

példatár

b z t s t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 8)

biztosítás

h l l m h gy


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 9)

hullámhegy

h t l v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 9)

hétalvó

cs t l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 9)

csőtoll

t d l t n


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 9)

teadélután

t d l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 10)

teodolit

l f l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 10)

lefelé, elfúló, lófül, ülőféle

t k z d s


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 10)

átkozódás

t k z d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 10)

étkezde

p d sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 10)

piedesztál

n p sz m v g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 10)

napszemüveg

t m s s


----------



## eri111 (2020 Április 10)

átmosás

l t t m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 10)

alattomos

k m ny s p r


----------



## laara (2020 Április 10)

kéményseprő

r n d h gy


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 11)

rendhagyó

k d f j t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 11)

kódfejtő

f l d v ny


----------



## laara (2020 Április 11)

feladvány 

d t v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 11)

adatvédelem

f g sz b ly z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 11)

fogszabályzó

b c k l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 11)

bicikliút

f sz t v l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 12)

fesztivál

f g g h d


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 12)

függőhíd

t l g z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 12)

taligázás

l l n r z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 12)

ellenőrző, ellenőriz

k n t l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 12)

kántálás

v d m p r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 12)

vidámpark

r d k r l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 12)

erdőkerülő

m t sz l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 12)

metszőolló

k k t b j


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 12)

#26589 + útelágazás

kikötőbója

k r m r


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

krimiíró

h r m r


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

háremőr

m d r p k


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

madárpók

m v sz n


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

művésznő

n p z gy


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

napozóágy

ny l h gy


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

nyílhegy 

p s t t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 13)

pástétom

v k l r m


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

vaklárma

n p l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 13)

naplopó

k v n s g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

kívánság

n v ny v


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

növényevő

v v ny g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

vivőanyag 

v v l l s


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 13)

vívóállás

v v l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 13)

evővilla

v ny g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 13)

evővilla, venyige

v v l l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 13)

vevőállomás

v v l l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

vevőállás

k n f s t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 14)

ikonfestő

k r m l s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 14)

káromlás, köremail-es

p z z sz l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

pizzaszelet

sz v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 14)

szivar

h z b r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 14)

házibarát 

d g l n s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 14)

ideiglenes

v g d sz k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 14)

vágódeszka
sz n g t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 14)

szénégető

f g s ly m


----------



## Edibbell (2020 Április 14)

fogselyem
k p z r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 14)

kapuzárás

p n k


----------



## laara (2020 Április 14)

pink, pánik, punok, punk 

k l v t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 14)

kialvatlan

b h c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 14)

bohóc

k k l t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 14)

okkult, kikelet

k l n k


----------



## laara (2020 Április 15)

klinika 

t s k n n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

teáskanna

t l h t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 15)

italhűtő

l m n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 15)

limonádé

p g ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 15)

pogány, pagony

k l k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 15)

kialakít

b b r l v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 15)

babérlevél

m n z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 15)

menza, amnézia

p l s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 15)

poloska

c m b l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 15)

cimbalom

z b p h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 15)

zabpehely

s k r p


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 15)

skorpió

b r cs sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 15)

brácsaszó, bricsesz

b b j


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 15)

bűbáj

p t k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 15)

patkány

m r g f g


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 15)

méregfog

h b g ly


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 16)

hóbagoly
sz l m l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 16)

szélmalom

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 16)

interjú

g z m z d ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 16)

gőzmozdony
v-r-gf-ld


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 16)

virágföld (v r g f l d)

sz n h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 16)

színház

b n k k r ty


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 16)

bankkártya

p ly f t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 16)

pályafutás

k r sz t ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 16)

keresztény, keresztanya

b z d r


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 16)

búzadara

b z l z r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 17)

búzadara

s m ny d s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 17)

eseménydús

s h l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 17)

őshüllő

sz b d k z s


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

szabadkozás

b z l z r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 17)

bűzelzáró

k b ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

kőbánya

l z r s g r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 17)

lézersugár

t n k ny v


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 17)

tankönyv
b-kly-b-n


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

béklyóban

zs b n g s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 17)

zsibongás
k-p-r-s


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 17)

kaparás

t r p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 17)

terep, tropa

t l l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 17)

tollal + télálló

b l h


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 17)

bolha, balhé

k t z k d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 18)

kötözködő

s r k r cs ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 18)

sörkorcsolya

j g s l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

jogosult, jégsaláta 

d l ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 18)

adóalany

sz b t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 18)

szobatiszta

t j f g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 18)

tejfog

k p c n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 18)

kapucni

s r k ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 18)

sárkány

h t f j


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 18)

hétfejű

b ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 18)

bunyó, banya, Abony

l m p k n


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 18)

olimpikon

m t m t k


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 18)

matematika 

s t b


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 18)

ostoba

n v j gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 18)

névjegy

h n t l


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 18)

hintaló

m g ny s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 18)

magányos

r ny r m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 19)

aranyérem

m z k


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 19)

mezek

k v r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 19)

kevert, kivárt, kövéret, kiveret, kaviárt

v t s t


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

+ mozaik

vitaest

l v sz t r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 19)

olvasztár
b-k-p-p


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

békepipa, békepap

t j s f j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

tojásfejű

g z l r c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 19)

gázálarc

k m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

koma

p l n k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 19)

palánk, pelenka, pálinka

n f l j cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

nefelejcs

m k v r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 19)

mákvirág

p k s t m ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 19)

péksütemény

v d h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 19)

vadhajtás

s r r n d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 19)

sorrend

s p r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 19)

seprűnyél

t g r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 19)

tigris. átugrás

zs l z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

zsaluzat

p r n h z t


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 19)

párnahuzat

p t r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

petárda

t m sz p n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 19)

támaszpont

b d l sz t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 19)

ebédlőasztal

g l m b d c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

galambdúc

v l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

Éva néni52 írta:


> koma
> 
> p l n k


+ kémia


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 20)

ível, való, véle. vele

l c r n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

lucerna / + évelő

v d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 20)

vadalma

h t l m s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 20)

+védelem
hatalmas

l v r s ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 20)

lóverseny
k r m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 20)

karmester

gy k r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 20)

gyakorlás

k l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

őkelme

m t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 20)

+klíma
metán

gy t m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 20)

egyetem

r l k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 20)

árulkodó, erőlködő

l l k b v r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Április 20)

lélekbúvár

cs g r ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 20)

csőgörény
v sz t sz z


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 21)

vesztaszűz

v v sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 21)

évvesztes

b s ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 21)

bástya

l v t r s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 21)

elvtárs
s-v-ny-s-g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 21)

savanyúság

gy r k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 21)

gyárkémény

l n c f r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 21)

láncfűrész

gy r ty f ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 22)

gyertyafény

r m l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 22)

romlik

sz t l f k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 22)

+rémlik, áramlik
asztalfiók

j z m n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 22)

jázmin

n f l j cs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 22)

nefelejcs

k p t ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 22)

kapitány 

k k r c


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 23)

kukorica


k n r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 23)

kanári

p r s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 23)

iparosít, pirosít, pereset 

d z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 23)

időzít

l m h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 23)

lomha

b j sz s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 23)

bajszos

b l s t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 23)

baleset

p l l n g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 23)

pillangó
f-z-k-s


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Április 23)

fazekas

f k n l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 23)

fakanál

t r h ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 23)

tarhonya 

k l s t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 24)

kolostor

k r t l f n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 24)

körtelefon

k r l n k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 24)

korelnök

f d r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 24)

fodrász

p d k r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 24)

pedikűr
v g sz t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 24)

vágóasztal

t t cs r p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 24)

tetőcserép
p n z v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 24)

pénzverő

k p k r t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 24)

képkeret
p r h z m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 24)

párhuzamos

v g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 24)

végtelen, vágatlan

r m ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 24)

remény, örmény, ármány

cs t t n t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 25)

csettintés

t v j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 25)

teavaj

m r g r n


----------



## laara (2020 Április 25)

margarin

k g sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 25)

kiegészítés

v s m r


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 25)

övsömör

l s m d


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 25)

ülésmód

b h m t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 25)

behemót

r n d b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 25)

rendben

l l m t n


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 25)

illemtan

k ny ny d s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 26)

könnyedség

r m l m


----------



## laara (2020 Április 26)

rémálom

k r b cs l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 26)

kárbecslő, korbácsol

f k t t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 26)

feketetea 

r s cs sz d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 26)

óriáscsúszda

p n t s n


----------



## laara (2020 Április 26)

pontosan

k s s k l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 26)

kisiskolás

h j t n cs


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 26)

hajtincs

m t sz l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 27)

metszőolló

z m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 27)

izomerő

k p r g l


----------



## oolong (2020 Április 27)

kapirgál, kapargál

k p r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 27)

kuporog, kipereg

k v n s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 27)

kívánság

h r n g l b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 27)

harangláb

b z ny t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 27)

bizonytalan

b j n k


----------



## laara (2020 Április 27)

bajnok

v z r r


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 27)

vezérürü

v c k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 27)

vacakol

v r g b l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 28)

virágbolt

m d r k t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 28)

mederkotró

v d l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

vadló, vedel, vádol, vádló, viadal

p n g v n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 28)

pingvin

r b z l


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 28)

ribizli

k t r t


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

kitartó, kétrétű

k p c t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

kapacitás

m d r t j


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

madártej

t r t r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

túrótorta

m ly s g


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

mélység 

r sz sz m j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

rosszmájú

v r t r m


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

váróterem 

k r d n c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

kredenc

h m ly s


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

homályos 

gy f l t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

agyfélteke

cs cs m


----------



## laara (2020 Április 28)

csecsemő

k r t t v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 28)

karitatív

g m b c


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 28)

gombóc
r sz ny d


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 28)

erszényed

r ny t sz m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Április 28)

irányítószám
s t m s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Április 29)

üstmosó, esti mese (esetleg "sütimese" arra a kérdésre, hogy "ki ette meg?" )

b x r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 29)

boxermotor

m t r m n k


----------



## huncili (2020 Április 29)

meteorménkű, motormunka, műtermünk, (amatőr munka)

d g l f j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Április 30)

adagolófej

g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 30)

gurítás, ugratás, ígéretes

m s m d v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 30)

mosómedve

l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 30)

állatos, illatos, állítás

t g l l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 30)

téglalap

p r t r


----------



## laara (2020 Április 30)

partőr, Pretoria

h t t s k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Április 30)

+operatőr
hátitáska, hűtőtáska, hűtőtasak

f l f d z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Április 30)

felfedez

p l d k p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 1)

példakép

p t h j


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

póthaj

r f l k t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 1)

reflektor

r d l n c


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

rúdlánc

r d t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 1)

erdőtűz

l m b k r n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 1)

lombkorona

t n k ny v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 1)

tankönyv

r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 1)

raktár, raktér

k p cs l t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 1)

kapcsolt, kapcsolat

n p l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 1)

napelem
d-lg-z-t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 1)

dolgozat

sz t ly t r s


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 1)

osztálytárs

t v l g t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 2)

átvilágítás

l d sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Május 2)

oldószer 

m g l p t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 2)

meglepetés

p l cs n t


----------



## Viktor1981 (2020 Május 2)

palacsinta

m d r d


----------



## laara (2020 Május 2)

madárodú, Madrid

m d r n


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 2)

modern

s p g t t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 2)

spagetti

k k l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 2)

kikelet, okkult

k l p n ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 2)

kulipintyó

p r c k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 3)

porcukor

h sz n t l n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 3)

haszontalan

v z s s


----------



## laara (2020 Május 3)

vízesés 

t s s k l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 3)

tessékel

n g r sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Május 3)

angóraszőr /+autósiskola

v d m p r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 3)

vidámpark

h j h n t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 3)

hajóhinta
k z g r n t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 3)

kézigránát

k l m f s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 3)

kelmefestő

k l cs t r t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 3)

kulcstartó

t r p n t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 3)

terpentin

f g v j


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 4)

fogvájó

s k r d r b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 4)

sikerdarab

s j t l g


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 4)

sújtólég

r t t s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 4)

érettségi

h b t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 4)

hibátlan

h z t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 4)

háztető

sz m ly s n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 4)

személyesen

g z l v ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 4)

igazolvány

t s t p l


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 4)

testápoló

k t k d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 5)

kétkedő, Kotkoda (és Kukori)

g v g


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

ágvég, ágvágó

r v g


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

érvágó, rávágó, 

ny l v r


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

nyelvőr, nyelvóra // +óraüveg

k l v r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 5)

kálvária

b b zs k


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 5)

babzsák

b b r k


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 5)

bíborka

k r d l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 6)

kardalos 

v d g t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 6)

védőgát

h m k v r


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 6)

homokvár

b b r k f j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 6)

buborékfújó

d l f n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 6)

delfin
f gy k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 6)

fagykár, fogyókúra, főgyökér

t r t n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 6)

történet

s m ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 6)

esemény

sz h r t y


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

úszóhártya

r j z l p


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 7)

rajzlap

z l t h z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

üzletház

t l l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 7)

üzletház
tolltartó

l t t d l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

altatódal

t l v z


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

autóalváz, televízió, télvíz

l l v z


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 7)

állóvíz

t r k p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

térkép

k r d j l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 7)

kérdőjel

l v z sz m


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

alvázszám

l d r zs


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

lódarázs

l z c t r zs


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

lazactörzs

cs p k b gy


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

csipkebogyó

cs p j t


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

csapóajtó

t r g m b c


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 7)

túrógombóc

t n g l c


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

tengelic

l b d r zs


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 7)

labdarózsa

l b r d s


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

alabárdos

t r zs f n k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

törzsfőnök

f sz r p l


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 7)

főszereplő

r n d r k ty


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

rendőrkutya

k m ny s p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 7)

kéményseprő

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 7)

képkeret

g n d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 7)

gondolat

k ty sz l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 8)

kutyaszalma?
v r t r m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 8)

váróterem / kutyaszalámi

k t t r v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 8)

kutatóorvos

z sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 8)

zászló

r ny t


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 8)

irányít

b n n h j


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

banánhéj

t ny s g


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 8)

tunyaság

k r t k p


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 8)

kertkapu

s v ny f l


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 8)

sövényfal, ásványféle

n v ny f j


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 8)

növényfaj

c k r t r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 8)

cukortartó

h z t t


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

huzatot

a ny k n p j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 8)

anyák napja

r g n


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

régen

ny g d j s


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 8)

nyugdíjas

b r c k f


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

barackfa 

r d i r p k


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 8)

radírpók

r j z l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 8)

rajzlap 

t m p r


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 8)

tempera

g m b ly k


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 8)

gömbölyűk

k p sz k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 9)

kopaszok / gomblyuk

v t l d j


----------



## laara (2020 Május 9)

viteldíj

n k s m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 9)

énekesmadár

v m b t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 9)

vombat

r r sz r v


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 9)

orrszarvú

l m c t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 9)

ólomecet

h s t t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 9)

hőstett

t l t d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 9)

ítéletidő

g sz s g s


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 9)

egészséges

k ny v j l z


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 9)

könyvjelző

b r gy


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 9)

bárgyú

k b r d l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 10)

kabarédal

p r t f n k c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

pártfunkció

k r m f l t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 10)

koromfolt

v l n k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 10)

violinkulcs

b c k l


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

#26925 +kiebrudal

bicikli

b l t r m


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 10)

bálterem

b k s s k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 10)

bukósisak

b l p j gy


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

belépőjegy

b k b l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 10)

békebeli

f l d v ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

feladvány

b r n d z


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 10)

berendez / brindza

l l n r z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

ellenőriz, ellenőrző

l l l j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 10)

illóolaj

r g g m


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 10)

rágógumi

b s t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 10)

obsitos

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 11)

interjú

m ly l p k


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 11)

molylepke

r k n sz n v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 11)

rokonszenv

f r h ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 11)

férőhely

ny r l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 11)

nyaralás

sz b s m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 11)

szabásminta

n p l p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 11)

napilap, naplopó

r d t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 11)

radiátor

k r m p l


----------



## laara (2020 Május 11)

krumpli

l p s t ny r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 11)

lapostányér

s r g r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 12)

sorgörgő 

s r l t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 12)

söralátét

r d m t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 12)

rádióamatőr

m n t l p


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 12)

#26950 + sárgarigó

menetlap

t r d v d


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 12)

térdvédő
k r v ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 12)

karvaly

m p p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 12)

mappa

t r d z l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 12)

térdízület

t b r t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 12)

tábortűz

f l n k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 13)

falánk, félénk

l m v g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 13)

ólomüveg

k p r g ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 13)

képregény
v g j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 13)

vígjáték, végjáték

n p l m


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 14)

napelem

m k r n c s


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 14)

makrancos

k b l e m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 14)

keblemre

s t p l c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 14)

sétapálca

d h r h m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 14)

dühroham

k r v ny


----------



## BoriBonom (2020 Május 14)

kérvény

b r t f l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 14)

barátfüle

sz r z s g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 14)

szárazság
s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 14)

sivatag

f j l m l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 14)

fajelmélet

h r d sz n k


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 14)

hordószónok

k l k ty


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 15)

kelekótya

t d t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 15)

ütődött

t r m t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 15)

teremtés

k r m l p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 15)

kerámialap

m ly g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 15)

émelygés

p r t f g s


----------



## laara (2020 Május 15)

pártfogás 

k l n d r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 15)

kalendárium

b l k k r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 15)

ablakkeret

n g v ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 15)

ingovány

s g r r ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 15)

sugárirány

k r v n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 15)

körvonal

k z s ly z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 15)

kézisúlyzó

sz b r c k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 15)

őszibarack

gy k t t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 15)

agykutató

gy k t t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

egykettőre

gy k v n s


----------



## laara (2020 Május 16)

gyökvonás

gy k k t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

ágyékkötő

gy k r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 16)

gyökértelen

h n g l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 16)

hangulat

t v n l


----------



## laara (2020 Május 16)

útvonal

l r z t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 16)

előérzet

l d r zs


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 17)

lódarázs

c p b x


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 17)

cipőbox

v d sz k r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 17)

vadászkürt

l m c t


----------



## laara (2020 Május 17)

ólomecet

cs m cs g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 17)

csámcsog

d sz n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 17)

+almaecet
disznó

k m l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 17)

kamilla 

sz t l f k


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 17)

asztalfiók

l v j r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 17)

alvajáró

t p sz r


----------



## ?Walaky? (2020 Május 17)

tápszer

f h r b r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 17)

fehérbor 

k v t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 17)

követelés

m r d k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 18)

meredek, maradok, maradék

j g k v t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 18)

jogkövető

h r n v


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 18)

hírnév

v sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 18)

évszak

k r l b


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 18)

karalábé

l cs l cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 18)

locsolócső

s l g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 19)

slaug / vagy slag 

k p r t g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 19)

kopóréteg

m k g b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 19)

mákgubó

k s r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 19)

keserít, kísért, kosárt, okosórát

k s r s


----------



## laara (2020 Május 19)

kosaras, kísérés, keserűsó 

k r s t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 20)

ökörsütés

r v l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 20)

érvelés

l l v ny


----------



## laara (2020 Május 20)

állvány

d h z s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 20)

időhúzás

sz m l cs


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 20)

szemölcs
b-k-p-p-


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 20)

békepipa

k l l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 20)

kullancs

sz m p l l


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 20)

szempilla

sz sz m l c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 21)

asszimiláció /azt hittem, hogy soha nem fogom megfejteni, és egyszer csak beugrott

b r n d z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 21)

én a "szuszumalac"-tól nem jutottam tovább 

berendező, ábrándozó

v d l t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 21)

bocsi, bocsi, grácia árva fejemnek
ügyesek vagytok

védőoltás

p p r k c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 21)

semmi gond, teljesen jó, ismert szó, csak a malac miatt sehogy nem jutott eszembe 

piperkőc

sz d r


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 21)

úszódaru, szeder

s t r cs p s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 21)

ostorcsapás

h j f n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 21)

hajfonat

s p r g


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 21)

spárga

k ny ny p r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 21)

könnyűipar
b n n h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 21)

banánhéj

k l cs ly k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 22)

kulcslyuk

d z t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 22)

időzítés

j sz l t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 22)

újszülött

b b k d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 22)

babakád

t z h ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 22)

tűzhányó 

t l j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 22)

étolaj

h z s s g


----------



## laara (2020 Május 22)

házasság

f g k ny


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 22)

fogékony

f l r l l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 23)

fluorillat

k r t k ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 23)

kártékony

f g k f


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 23)

#27044: félreállít

fogkefe

sz b n s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 24)

szobainas
g p f gy v r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 24)

gépfegyver

n g d t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 24)

engedetlen

t sz g


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 24)

ütőszeg, tószag, ötszög, autószagú (tiszaugi)

v sz t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 24)

veszít

t l f t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 24)

ételfutár

g l f t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 24)

golfütő

b t n k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 25)

botanikus

t sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 25)

ütőszeg

f h n cs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 25)

faháncs

m s ly g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 25)

mosolyog, mosolygó

v t j g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 25)

vétójog

b r m t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 25)

barométer

k r m t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 25)

krémtúró

zs b k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 25)

zsebkönyv

t r sz ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 25)

tarisznya

sz m r k l


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

szemerkél

h t k z n p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 25)

hétköznap

p p l l


----------



## laara (2020 Május 25)

pupilla

p r t t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

operett

m n t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 25)

mantra

cs k h l


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Május 25)

csikóhal

r n t t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 25)

rántotta

t r f l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

térfél

k r t r m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 26)

kórterem

p d m s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

pódiumest

r g g m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 26)

rágógumi

s t p l c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 26)

sétapálca

p r sz k p


----------



## oolong (2020 Május 26)

periszkóp

p n sz n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 26)

panasznap

p s t l d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 26)

postaláda

n d v s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 26)

nedves
f gy l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

fegyelem, figyelem

g r k t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 26)

ugrókötél

m k g b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 26)

mákgubó

m t r t


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 26)

meteorit

m t r n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 27)

matróna

k p l n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 27)

káplán

k ty g t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 27)

kutyaugatás / + kápolna

d d l t t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 27)

diadalittas

sz t r p cs k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 27)

sztrapacska

p l cs n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 27)

palacsinta

d g n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 27)

idegen

k k k k sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 27)

kakukkszó

c m m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 27)

cammog

s r sz m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 28)

sorszám
k m ly t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 28)

komolytalan

r m m m r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 28)

örömmámor

gy r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 28)

gyarmatáru 

gy r r s


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 28)

gyáróriás

gy l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 28)

ügyeletes

v r t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 28)

váróterem

n gy b g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 28)

nagybőgő
h g d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 28)

hegedűs

k z m n k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 29)

kézimunka

sz r s k r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 29)

szérűskert 

v t n d t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 29)

vitaindító

v r j h j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 29)

varjúház

h t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 29)

hitélet

f k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 29)

fukar, fakír, fékerő

s k l d l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 29)

sokoldalú

sz b d l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 29)

szabadalom
g z d s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 29)

gazdaság

b cs n t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Május 29)

bocsánat
v zs g z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 29)

vizsgázó

l m k p


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 30)

álomkép

s r g ly


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 30)

seregély

b-sz-lg-t-s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 30)

beszélgetés

n d r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 30)

nadrág 

r t r s t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Május 31)

űrturista

k n c f c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Május 31)

kencefice

t n l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Május 31)

útonálló

h j h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 31)

hajháló

p t k s


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 31)

apatikus

f r cs cs n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Május 31)

fröccsöntő / _+ optikus_

f l d g z


----------



## huncili (2020 Május 31)

földgáz

r ny l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 1)

árnyalt, árnyalat, aranyélet, irányult

k d r k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 1)

kadarka

l k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 1)

elakad

l v g r n d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 1)

lovagrend

f n v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 1)

főnév

r m h r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 1)

örömhír

k l r n t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 1)

klarinét

sz sz d t


----------



## eri111 (2020 Június 1)

szószedet

v d m s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 1)

vidámság

v d s v


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 1)

védősáv

ny g v ny l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 1)

nyögvenyelős

p r z t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

parazita

b n r g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 2)

bioenergia

g ly l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 2)

golyóálló

p r n cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

parancs

gy v v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 2)

ügyvivő

m f f n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 2)

muffin

p n t r n s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 2)

penetráns

n t r j


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 2)

interjú

h z g s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 3)

hazugság

m l g p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 3)

emelőgép

l t sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 3)

oltószer

h z g s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 3)

hazugság / + életszerű

t l z s t


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 3)

ételízesítő

b k s s k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 3)

bukósisak

r h t r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 3)

ruhatár

p k r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 3)

pokróc

b l l n ty


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 4)

billentyű

t t sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 4)

tetszik

zs b v s r


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 4)

zsibvásár

z g gy v d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 4)

zugügyvéd

z b m b


----------



## eri111 (2020 Június 4)

ízbomba

h r d t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 4)

hirdetés

f r r s v z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 5)

forrásvíz

g r s k l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 5)

ugrósikló

p n d ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 5)

pendely 

m n h ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 5)

menhely

cs cs g s


----------



## oolong (2020 Június 5)

csacsogás

cs cs f g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 5)

csacsifogat

l l m t n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 5)

illemtan

t r m b t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 5)

trombita

t r m b r


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 5)

terembér

t r d f s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 5)

tőrdöfés 

s v l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 6)

saválló

v r g b t


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 6)

vargabetű

v r t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 6)

váróterem

zs l zs m


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 6)

zsolozsma

p r m r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 6)

premier

p r m m


----------



## oolong (2020 Június 6)

prémium

p r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 6)

prém, príma, párom,perem

k ly h cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 7)

kályhacső

f f j t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 7)

fafajta

k f j t


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

kifújt, kőfejtő

d sz k s r t


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 7)

/első ránézés tippem: deszkasort új divat

díszkíséret

s l l n g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 7)

sallang

n sz j n d k


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 7)

nászajándék

f l n f g g


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

fülönfüggő

f t s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 7)

futások

h j h j


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

hejehuja

n g t v


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 7)

negatív

sz sz t r t


----------



## laara (2020 Június 7)

összetört

sz sz r t v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

asszertív

b n k k r ty


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 8)

bankkártya

n g t l n d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

ingatlanadó

p cs t gy r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 8)

pecsétgyár

gy n r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

+pecsétgyűrű
egyenáram

r f l k t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 8)

reflektor

p d sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

piedesztál

t r b k n cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 8)

túrabakancs

b r s m n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

borsmenta

m z g l p cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 8)

mozgólépcső

g n h b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 8)

génhiba

h t sz k r ny


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 8)

hűtőszekrény

m g m t g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 8)

magamutogató

p s t f k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 9)

postafiók

k n d r k c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 9)

kenderkóc

r d l m


----------



## laara (2020 Június 9)

irodalom, uradalom, irdalom

f z f p t


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 9)

fűzfapoéta

r p cs k d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 9)

ripacskodás

k sz p n z


----------



## laara (2020 Június 9)

készpénz

r v cs k


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 9)

árvácska

f l h z t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 10)

felhőzet

k r sz l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 10)

kireszelés

p p l k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 10)

+koraszülés
paplak

p ty t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 10)

potyautas

p s t k cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 11)

postakocsi

k v cs l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 11)

kovácsüllő

k l m p l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 11)

kolompolás, kalimpálás

v r g l d


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 11)

virágláda

f c n k l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 12)

ficánkol

m l t s g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 12)

mulatságos

n k r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 12)

énekóra

k p d n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 12)

kupadöntő

h r n g l b


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 12)

harangláb

sz m l t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 13)

szemletér

p n zs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 13)

apanázs 

p l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 13)

pláne, ápolónő, Polónia

b m sz k d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 14)

bámészkodó

n d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 14)

andalító

k r zs l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 14)

kuruzsló

m t r c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 14)

matrac

k b n l z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 16)

Mivel elmúlt egy nap, senki nem fejtette meg, újat adok. A megfejtés - kabinláz lett volna.

r m sz d


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 16)

(én összeraktam, a kabinláz-t, csak nem tudtam mi az 

áramszedő

b z ny t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 16)

bizonytalan

f ny z t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 17)

fényezett

k r s t l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 17)

kóristalány

h r c g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 17)

herceg, hercig

b k r g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 17)

bokorugró

g r f g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 17)

egérfogó

s k m l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 17)

sikamlós

d l k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 18)

dalkör

t l c t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 18)

ételecet

s r s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 18)

sűrűség

s l p t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 19)

ásólapát

k r k p r t


----------



## laara (2020 Június 19)

kerékpárút 

h s k l t sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 19)

hőskultusz

h b sz k sz


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 19)

hibiszkusz

g z t k s


----------



## laara (2020 Június 19)

egzotikus 

v k m r


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 19)

vakmerő

h g g d t


----------



## laara (2020 Június 19)

higgadt 

k n t r l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 19)

kontroll 

v n t p t l


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 20)

vonatpótló

h j l l m s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 20)

hajóállomás

s k d m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 20)

síkidom

l d g


----------



## laara (2020 Június 20)

eldug, ülőideg

j v h gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 20)

jóváhagy

cs cs r b r s


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 20)

csicseriborsó

p sz t r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 20)

pisztráng

cs r m ly


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 20)

csermely

h n t gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 20)

hintaágy 

k r n k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 21)

karének
v gy l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 21)

vágyálom

v sz b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 21)

viaszbáb

k r n k


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 21)

akarnok, krónika, karének

k r n k sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 22)

koronaékszer

n g r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 22)

inger, néger, (Niagara, Niger)

l m sz sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 22)

almaszósz

p l cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 22)

palacsinta

r t l n


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 22)

éretlen, íratlan

h s p g cs


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Június 22)

húspogácsa
d-l-t-n


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 22)

délután

l b ny m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 22)

lábnyom

b r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 23)

burukkol

b r k cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 23)

bérkocsi

s n d r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 23)

_+brokkoli
_
sínadrág

v s m cs k


----------



## laara (2020 Június 23)

vasmacska 

sz f l t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 23)

aszfaltút

sz r k l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 23)

szarkaláb

g l r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 24)

glória 

t l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 24)

+_galéria
_
telekár

g z d s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 24)

gazdaság

sz s p k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 24)

úszósapka

l k l t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 25)

alakulótér

h m z r m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 25)

hímzőráma

m r m t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 25)

mormota

k p k r t z


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 25)

képkeretező

k r g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 25)

kérges, korgás, körégés

f n t m k p


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 25)

+ károgás 

fantomkép

t r n c p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 25)

tornacipő

f ny s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 25)

fényes

f ny r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 25)

fűnyíró, fényerő, fanyar

j g cs p


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 25)

jégcsap

m d r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 26)

madárlátta

k t l k d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 26)

kételkedő

m s t h


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 26)

mostoha

sz j m sz k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 26)

szájmaszk

sz m j l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 26)

szomjoltás

v s t p s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 26)

vastaps

s k k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 26)

sakkóra

r k b n d


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 26)

rókabunda

t j b p p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 26)

tejbepapi

k d v n c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 27)

kedvenc

z n g r s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 27)

zongorista

f r m t r


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 27)

farmotor, formatörő

f n t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 27)

fontos

s t p l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 27)

sétapálca

c l b t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 27)

cölibátus

p l l n g


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 27)

pillangó

p l l n g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 27)

pellengér

k gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 27)

kegyelem

p r c l n


----------



## laara (2020 Június 27)

porcelán

h b l b l zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 27)

hűbelebalázs

z l d b b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Június 27)

zöldbab

s t m p d l


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 27)

stampedli

f t t z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 28)

futótűz 

h t l v


----------



## laara (2020 Június 28)

hétalvó

r k s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 28)

örökség

t c l


----------



## laara (2020 Június 28)

úticél

p k n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 28)

piknik

r k p r t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Június 28)

rakpart

v r g n c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 29)

virgonc

b r sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 29)

borissza

r r h sz sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 Június 29)

orrhossz

r sz s l


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 29)

részesül

n cs l k d s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Június 30)

incselkedés

n r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 30)

önerő, Néró, Nóra

g b n k r


----------



## laara (2020 Június 30)

gabonakör

n k r n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 30)

unikornis

n r g t l


----------



## Cotta (2020 Június 30)

energiaital

v d sz l


----------



## huncili (2020 Június 30)

vadszőlő

k l j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Június 30)

ököljog

g m t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 1)

geometria

l l l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 1)

lőállás

l l r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 1)

állóóra, lilára

b r d s f l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

bordásfal

k m n c s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 2)

kemencesut

t r s h t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

tűréshatár

m g n l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 2)

magnólia 

d z v r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 2)

időzavar

l m c t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 2)

almaecet

p d l zs n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 2)

padlizsán

p p g j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 2)

papagáj

sz b ly z t


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 2)

szabályzat

v h r f l h


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

viharfelhő

g c p n t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

gócpont

f l l n r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

főellenőr

r m s t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

őrmester

s l b k t r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

salabakter

p r z m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

iparüzem

s n d r g


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

sündörög

p r v n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

paraván

k r v n


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

karaván, koravén

cs p s t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

csőposta

m m l g


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 2)

mamaliga

m b l h


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 2)

műbalhé

f h k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 3)

főhekus 

k p t s


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 3)

kapatos

r k r d d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 3)

rekordidő

m n k t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 3)

munkatárs

b z g ny


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 3)

buzogány

p r z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 3)

parazita

f gy n gy


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 3)

fagyöngy

m z l s t


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 3)

mázlista 

n l t t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 4)

önáltatás

t v h t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 4)

tévhit

v g gy p t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 4)

üveggyapot 

n p l j


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 5)

napolaj

r d k r l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 5)

irodakerülő 

g r t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 5)

ugratás, gurítós

b k k t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 5)

békekötés

r k k t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 5)

rákkutató

b k b r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 5)

békebíró, bikabőr

l k b r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 6)

lakbér 

p r v k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 6)

provokál

v s m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 6)

vasmacska

sz l h m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 6)

szélhámos

n k k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 6)

énekkar

t l p b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 6)

talpbetét

l cs p t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 6)

élcsapat 

l b cs l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 6)

alábecsül

r zs sz n


----------



## laara (2020 Július 6)

rózsaszín 

b r k ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 6)

berkenye

m s k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 6)

muskátli, mosókötél

r ny m t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 6)

rányomott

g r n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 6)

grund, gerenda

v d k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 6)

viadukt

p t k


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 6)

patika, optika

c p f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 6)

cipőfűző, copfoz, cápafőző

m r t h


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 7)

mérethű

k b k g d r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

kubikgödör 

k p l r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 7)

képelérés, kupolarés

g r h s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

girhes / képaláírás

g r p d


----------



## laara (2020 Július 7)

egérpad

l t p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 7)

letepert, ultiparti, oltóport

r k r d


----------



## laara (2020 Július 7)

rekord 

r sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 7)

íróasztal

n p r f r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 7)

napraforgó

m h z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 7)

imaház

j j b gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 7)

ujjbegy

j h sz k ty


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 7)

juhászkutya

d t r t m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

időtartam

v r s h z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 7)

városháza

r j z l p


----------



## laara (2020 Július 7)

rajzlap 

l m t t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 7)

álomittas

k l s k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 7)

köleskása

s l p t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 7)

sólapát
k l t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 8)

keltető / ásólapát

s r d


----------



## laara (2020 Július 8)

esőerdő

s k r p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 8)

skorpió

k m r ny k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 8)

komornyik

p r k p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 8)

párakapu

cs r sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 8)

cseresznye

l g n d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 8)

elegendő, legenda

sz m l cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 8)

szemölcs

f l d k r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 8)

földkéreg

m t sz l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 8)

metszőolló

k l v k r d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 8)

klavikord

v t k p s


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 8)

vitaképes 

t s t p p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 8)

autóstoppos

t f l t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 8)

teafilter

s m ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 9)

esemény, Sumony

b l cs d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 9)

bölcsődal

t m r m


----------



## laara (2020 Július 9)

atomerőmű

m g z t p z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 9)

magzatpóz

p l l n t s


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 9)

pillantás 

g z f l h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 9)

gázfelhő

p f r ny


----------



## Cotta (2020 Július 9)

páfrány

v r d ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 9)

véredény

h n g sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 9)

hangszer

r f r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 9)

reform

b r r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 9)

borravaló

s t b l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 9)

stabil

p t m s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 10)

optimista

t t r m


----------



## laara (2020 Július 10)

étterem 

t z k ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 10)

tűzikutya

t t sz k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 10)

tetszik, etetőszék

g t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 10)

gitár, gátőr

t t s p p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 10)

itatóspapír

k p k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 10)

képkeret

f g t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 10)

fagott, fagitt, fogott, fogtető

k n d r k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 10)

kenderkóc

h l d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 10)

haladás, hálaadás, holdas

k k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 10)

kakadu

k r n k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 10)

karének

t k p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 10)

_+ krónika_
ütőképes

m g l d s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 11)

megoldás

s s b r sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 11)

sósborszesz

n h t t


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 11)

önhitt

h t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 11)

hütte, hitet, hitte, hitető

p t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 11)

pátria, páter, Péter

p p l n


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 11)

paplan

f s t k r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 11)

füstkarika

r zs b k r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 11)

rózsabokor

r b t k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 12)

robotkar

k n p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 12)

kínpad

h z t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 12)

háztető

v sz ly s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 12)

veszélyes

r g ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 12)

rigolyák

m l d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 12)

melódia / Sir John feladványa szerintem: ürgelyuk (mert többesszámú szavakat nem szoktunk feladni).

g v n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 13)

igavonó (bizony, ürgelyuk lett volna!)

k n k r d k


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 13)

kunkorodik

r b r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 13)

rubrika

r b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 13)

rebarbara

k l s t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 13)

kolostor

k l f l d


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 13)

külföld
sz n v r zs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 13)

színvarázs

c n t ny r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 13)

cintányér

sz b sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 13)

szóbeszéd

l k t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 13)

lakat, alkat

f t c p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 13)

_+ lókötő_
futócipő

l k z t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 13)

alakzat

s p r t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 13)

sportoló

l v n l


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 13)

élvonal

cs d v r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 13)

csodavárás

z l t s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 13)

ízletes 

p k r k


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 14)

pékáruk

r j n g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 14)

rajongás

n m d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 14)

nomád

t l p n l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 14)

+önimádó
talponálló

k n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 14)

kenguru, _kanegér, aknagóré_

h j h l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 14)

hajháló

p r s ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 14)

persely

t n l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 14)

utonálló

k z l m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 14)

közlemény

p cs ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 14)

pocsolya

b k j b b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 14)

békejobb

t z j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 14)

tűzijáték

f ny ny l b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 14)

fénynyaláb

j g k c k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 14)

jégkocka

t l t m t


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 14)

téltemető

k sz k r v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 14)

_+italautomata _

készakarva

r c f l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 15)

arcfél 

j k p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 15)

jóképű

b m l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 15)

+rácáfol
bámulatos

b k f n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

bukfenc

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 15)

karaván, koravén

s b s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

sebesség

m c n s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 15)

mecénás

t l p b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

talpbetét

p sz k z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 15)

piszkozat

s j t r sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

sajtreszelő

g m b s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 15)

gombostű, gombasütő, _gumóbestia
_
l m t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

limitált

h r p n v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 15)

_+ elemtöltő
_
harapnivaló

k n m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

aknamunka

l c r n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 15)

lucerna

k n k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 15)

kánikula

r g z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 15)

orgazda, úrgazda, ragozd

l v l s


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 15)

elavulás, elévülés, elválás, leválás, leveles, lovalás

l l l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 16)

leállás, elállás, elalélás, lóállás, lőállás

d c m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 16)

december

sz n t s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 16)

szentség, őszinteség

f g s r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

fogsor

l l v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 16)

elolvas, elalvás, lelövés

g z h j


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

_+ éllovas_

gőzhajó

h j k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 16)

hajókémény

t n c l p s


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

tánclépés

k z f k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 16)

kézifék

k z m t


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

kazamata

r g m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 16)

regiment

r h j


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 16)

röhej

r p p ly


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 16)

röppálya

r p gy n gy


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 17)

árpagyöngy

j n cs k ly h


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 17)

jancsikályha

d k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 17)

_+űrhajó_
odakap

l h r c s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 17)

élharcos

r sz g h t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 17)

országhatár

k c k z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 17)

kockázat

l l k v sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 17)

lélekvesztő

m r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 17)

márna

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> _+űrhajó_
> odakap
> 
> l h r c s


+ diakép


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 18)

polip

p l t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 18)

pilóta, palota, plató, épület, ápolt

l n z s t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 18)

elnézést

k l cs ly k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 18)

kulcslyuk

m m l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 18)

imamalom

t r b k n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 18)

túrabakancs

n k l v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 18)

enklávé

b l p j gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 18)

belépőjegy

t r b n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 18)

turbán, turbina, tribün

g ly s t l l


----------



## laara (2020 Július 18)

golyóstoll

t g m


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 18)

autógumi

d g m


----------



## laara (2020 Július 18)

dogma 

d g r m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 19)

diagram

r g k v sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 19)

öregkovász 

h b v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 19)

hiábavaló

v r r t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 19)

ivarérett

v sz b b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 19)

viaszbábú, viaszbaba, ivószobába

d p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 19)

időpont

p j c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 19)

pojáca

k r s t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 19)

károsítás

f r g sz l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 19)

forgószél

l b s j sz g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 19)

lábasjószág

k ny l m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 19)

kényelmes

n r z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 19)

önérzet

l h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 19)

lóhere

gy f r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 19)

egyforma

ny l v t d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 19)

nyelvtudás

r f n l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 19)

rafinált

b b k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 19)

bábakalács

m k f t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 20)

ámokfutás

k t gy r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 20)

aktagyár

v z k p


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

vízköpő, vízkép, (vizakópia, vízkúp, evezőkupa)

k ny h r h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 20)

konyharuha

r sz t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 20)

rösztli

r ny p r


----------



## eri111 (2020 Július 20)

aranypor

t r ny r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

toronyőr 

r v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 20)

őrvezető

r b g


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

robogó /+ euroövezet

gy p t j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 20)

_+ rabiga_
egypetéjű

h r g sz b t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

horgászbot

gy l d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 20)

egyoldalú 

p d l zs n


----------



## laara (2020 Július 20)

padlizsán 

k d k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 20)

ködkürt

k r k n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 21)

karakán

k m n ly k


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 21)

kéményluk, kéménylyuk? //nem igazán jön össze

j k r zs


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

ajakrúzs

s sz t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 21)

suszter

h sz t r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

hisztéria

p t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

patkós, patakos, _pótaksi_

l j b


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

lajbi

f l m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

felmenő, falamon, Filemon, filmen

t l p r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

telepőr, italpor

s h n n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

sehonnai, suhanni, őshunnia

n g l k n


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

anglikán 

k v d n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

kövidinka

b t s s k


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

botsáska 

k g ly z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

kigolyóz

l k p c


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

lókupec

sz k ny p c r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

szoknyapecér

l v h j h sz


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

élvhajhász 

l l r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

allergia

k h l t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 21)

koholt, kihalt

cs n t v z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

csontváz

k t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 21)

kotlós

h v t l n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

hivatalnok

f t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 21)

fűtök, futok, futók, fotók

f b r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

főbérlő

p sz sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 21)

oposszum

v n g l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 21)

vonaglom 

p r f l h


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 21)

+evangélium

porfelhő, párafelhő
k p r ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 21)

képernyő

k z f g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

kézfogó

t r r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 21)

térerő

r d k (nem többesszám)


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 21)

érdek

r t n k


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 21)

eretnek

k cs k r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 21)

kacskaringó

r m v sz


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 21)

erőművész

l l p t t s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 21)

erőművész

s t l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 22)

sétálás

k k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 22)

kikészít

k k p r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 22)

kakaópor

k r m k r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 22)

akármikor

l l p t t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 22)

leléptetés, előléptetés

l p t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 22)

ülepítés

r g z d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 22)

orgazda, úrgazda

k p r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 22)

képregény

g r n c v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 22)

gerincvelő

p r v g ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 22)

iparvágány

f l s t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 22)

fóliasátor

f l g r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 22)

filagória 

sz p p k l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 22)

iszappakolás

c m m g


----------



## laara (2020 Július 22)

cammog

p p cs l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 22)

pepecsel

b n n h j


----------



## laara (2020 Július 22)

banánhéj

gy n t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 22)

gyantáz

k z r s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 22)

kézírás

k gy l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 22)

kegyelem, kagylóm

ny t j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 22)

anyatej

z l d b b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 22)

zöldbab

b k cs k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 22)

bikacsök
k r v ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 23)

kérvény

b n d h b r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 23)

bandaháború

k r sz l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

körszelet

h n g r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 23)

hangerő, henger, hangár

k n g r


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 23)

kenguru

k n t r f k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 23)

kontrafék
z-v-t-r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

zivatar

m m l k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 23)

mameluk

m m l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

_+műemlék_
mamaliga

n r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 23)

energia

k k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

kakadu

r m h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 23)

_+akkád, kókad_
rémhír

h l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

_+örömhír_
halkár

s v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 23)

_+halikra_
sovány, ásvány

k b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 23)

_+savanyú, ösvény_
ikebana

m s t h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Július 23)

mostoha

g r g r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 24)

ugróegér

cs p gy g r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 24)

csapágygörgő

n g r l t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 24)

ingerület, ingerült

n t n z t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 24)

intenzitás

b t m n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 25)

bitumen, Batman

l k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 25)

lokál

l m b j


----------



## laara (2020 Július 25)

elmebaj

f sz k l


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 25)

fuszekli, fészkel, főszekáló

h d g v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 25)

hidegvér

t l t


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 25)

ötlet, utálat, ítélet, töltő, telt, tiltó

s k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 25)

sokrétű

v l g r s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 25)

vulgáris
sz m m t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 25)

szimmetria

h t r g n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 25)

heterogén
m sz sz v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 25)

masszív

m s k ny h


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Július 25)

mosókonyha

k v t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

követelés, kivételes

r m k m


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 26)

remekmű

h ly t l n


----------



## laara (2020 Július 26)

helytelen

sz h ly g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 26)

úszóhólyag

f l c m p


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 26)

fülcimpa

f l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

föld, feled, füled, feléd

b b r cs k


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 26)

bibircsók

b b r f z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 26)

babérfűz

f n m s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

finomság

k r d sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 26)

kérdőszó

f r h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

férőhely

l l p t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 26)

lelapít, állapot

k r m l k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

körömlakk

h r n g l b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 26)

harangláb

s b t p sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

sebtapasz

l b zs r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 26)

libazsír

l j h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 26)

lajhár

p l d ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 27)

példány

m s t r s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 27)

mesterség

n g m z g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

ingamozgás

sz m l g p


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

számológép

sz b d n p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

szabadnap

dzs n g l


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

dzsungel

p n g l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

pingál

p p r k c


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

piperkőc

p c k l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

pöcköl, peckel

s k l t s k


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

iskolatáska

r k l t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

rikoltás, rákiáltás

zs r k r t


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

zsírkréta

zs k f l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 27)

zsákfalu

p r c l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 27)

porcelán

g n r c


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 27)

generáció

s n r z


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 27)

snúroz
b k b l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 28)

békebeli

b r s g


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 28)

éberség, bíróság, bírság

b r k l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 28)

burkolás, abrakolás

l b ny m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 28)

lábnyom

r d sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 28)

erdészet

n k r n s


----------



## huncili (2020 Július 28)

unikornis

g r f f


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 29)

griff

m s r h


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 29)

miseruha

n n sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 29)

ananász

v s m cs k


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 29)

vasmacska

v l gy h d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 29)

völgyhíd

h n t gy


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 29)

hintaágy

m d sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 29)

médiasztár

s k p ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 29)

esőköpeny

r k sz l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 30)

rákészül

p r f


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 30)

parfé, eperfa /igekötős igét sem szoktunk feladni, a megfejtés: árokszél

g t j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

égtáj

p t l k


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

pótlék

p t p r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

építőipar

b t p r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

betűpár

b cs n t


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

bocsánat, ebcsont

b t n t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

betanít, betűöntő

r b r t m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 30)

arborétum

m g z t p z


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

magzatpóz

f k n v l s


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

fiókanevelés

k n v t


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

aknavető

k v t r k


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

kvaterka

k r t r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

kráter, körtúra, körtér

k r k t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

karakter karikatúra (karkötőóra)

p r k t r


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

prókátor

p r j k t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

projektor

v r j t v s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 30)

varjútövis

g r t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 30)

garat, gurít, ígéret, ugrat

f g sz b ly z


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 30)

fogszabályozó
k l t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

kultúra

s t p d


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Július 30)

satupad
d r g k


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

drágakő

t s s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

tessékel

f r t ly


----------



## laara (2020 Július 30)

fortély

k r n k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

karénekes

v r n gy


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 30)

varangy

j g h r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

joghurt

h n t l


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 30)

hintaló, hántol, hantol, hantál

z n t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 30)

ezentúl

p s k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

piskóta

k z f g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 30)

kézfogás

cs r d n g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

csürdöngölő

n p sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 30)

népszerű

f s k l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 30)

fiskális

h z g z d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Július 31)

házigazda

p p r k c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 31)

piperkőc

z l t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 31)

ízeltlábú

r m l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Július 31)

erőemelő

v t t h t


----------



## oolong (2020 Július 31)

vitatható

h t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 31)

_+ rumli
_
áhitat, hetet, hátat, hatot, hitet

g k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 31)

igekötő

j t sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 31)

játszótér

h t r k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Július 31)

határkő

k k r cs n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Július 31)

kökörcsin

b z g ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 1)

buzogány

d l p


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 1)

adóalap, időalap

t l p


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

talp, telep, útilapu, étlap

k m n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 1)

kimenő, kimonó, kémnő, kamion

t b l t t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

tabletta

p r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 1)

portalan, páratlan

k g l f


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

kuglóf

r t s l p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 1)

réteslap

p t m s t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

optimista 

p s t t m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 1)

pástétom

r b z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 1)

ribizli

m n g l d


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 1)

mángold 

b t n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 1)

botanika

r b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 1)

rebarbara

g l cs cs r


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 1)

gleccser

g l n cs r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 2)

gelencsér

b b n t s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 2)

búbánatos

b b n z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 2)

babanéző

t f l t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 2)

teafilter

d sz n t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 2)

disznótor

p l t g r f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 2)

palotagróf

b j k t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 3)

bojkott

b b k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 3)

babkaró, babakar

l b ny m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 3)

lábnyom

r c p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 3)

recept

g l l r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 3)

gallér

k p sz l


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 3)

kapszula, kapuszél

f v t r l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 3)

fővitorla

k ny l m s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 3)

kényelmes 

cs p d r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 3)

csapodár

k d r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 3)

kudarc

s sz t r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 3)

suszter ősszótár 

b l n gy d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 4)

bulinegyed

s k d m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 4)

síkidom

f sz r p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 4)

főszereplő, _(fószerápoló )
_
h t t s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 4)

hátitáska

n v ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 4)

növényevő

r t k p c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 5)

értékpiac

r m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 5)

rémes, rumos, rámás, romos, érmes, ürmös, áramos

d m b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 5)

domború

v l k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 5)

vulkán

p r l sz v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 5)

páraelszívó

l l t r v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 5)

állatorvos

t n f t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 5)

utánfutó

b sz r k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 5)

boszorkány

r m sz n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 5)

Éva néni52 írta:


> rémes, rumos, rámás, romos, érmes, ürmös, áramos
> 
> d m b r


+ éremeső


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 5)

áramszünet

k t k v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 5)

kútkáva

gy t l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 5)

ágyútalp

n d n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 5)

indián

k l l n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 5)

kullancs

g l g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 6)

geológus, gulágos 

p t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

apátlan

p t k s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 6)

apátlan

c n t ny r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 6)

patkós, patikus, optikus
cintányér

n f r m c


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 6)

információ

s k k b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

sakkbábu

f gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 6)

figyelem, fegyelem

s t b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

stabil

r k r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

rekord

j g k k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 6)

jégakku

sz m c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

szamóca

gy n l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

egyenlet

v l t f t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

váltófutás

p sz n sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

pasziánsz

t k b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

tekebábu

j v d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

jövedelem, jövődalom

l l m l n k


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 6)

államelnök

sz l n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

szülinap, _szalonapa 
_
t t r c t s


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 6)

attrocitás

m r f l d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

mérföldkő

j g s k v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

jegeskávé

l t ny g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

oltóanyag

sz r z d j k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

szárazdajka, szerződjék

r s t n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

restancia

r g s n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

regösének

b n f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

ébenfa

t l j d n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 6)

tulajdon

t l j t k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 6)

talajtakaró

h t zs k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 7)

hátizsák

p t r n c


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 7)

petrence

d l ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

adóalany

f r sz p r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

fűrészpor

m r f m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

morfium

h j t n cs


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

hajtincs 

n m b sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

nimbusz

sz m t g p


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

számítógép 

p l cs n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

plecsni

sz l m k l p


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

szalmakalap

k s g r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

kisegér

t z g f ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 7)

tőzegáfonya

l l m sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

illemszerű, élelemszóró, liliomszár

d ly f s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

élelmiszer
dölyfös

b k f n c


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

bukfenc 

m r h l v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

marhalevél

f l c m p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 7)

fülcimpa
v g sz v


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

vigaszév, üvegszív /?

r m t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 7)

örömteli

t s l t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

ötöslottó

n v n p


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

névnap

z r m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

ezermester

r g g m


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 7)

rágógumi

f r g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 7)

forgószél

t t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 7)

étterem

n gy k z l b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 7)

négykézláb

v k t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 7)

vakít
sz n p d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 8)

színpad

d t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 8)

időtálló

b k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 8)

bakter, bukótér, bekotor, bikatár, béketrió, békatér

v sz b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 8)

+béketűrő

viaszbáb

z p f g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 8)

zápfog
k ty l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 8)

kutyalánc

n d r g sz j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 8)

nadrágszíj

r m v sz


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 8)

erőművész

l l g l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 9)

illegális

b f k t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 9)

befektet, befektető

b t n k


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 9)

botanika

b n t d t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 9)

bűntudat

s m t l d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 9)

ismétlődő

t l t d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 9)

telítődő

m d r h n g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 9)

madárhang

c k r n d


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 9)

cukornád

h cs d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 9)

hecsedli

n k d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 10)

Sir John írta:


> telítődő
> 
> m d r h n g


+ ítéletidő


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 10)

nokedli

t n l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 10)

útonálló

s t l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 10)

istálló

p z t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 10)

pozitív

k r t v


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 10)

kártevő

k r p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 10)

kreatív
ikerpár

m sz k b l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 10)

maszkabál
t-r-g-t-s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 10)

teregetés

p sz t c


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 10)

pisztácia

k l cs m s l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 10)

kulcsmásoló

g h r d t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 10)

igehirdető

gy zs b b sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 10)

agyzsibbasztó

n m f


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 10)

nimfa

n t k t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 11)

intakt

h d v m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 11)

hídvám

d t z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 11)

időutazó

k v n s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 11)

kívánság

l m m g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 11)

almamag

m m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 11)

imamalom

k r m zs n


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 11)

karmazsin

n t r j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 12)

interjú

l b t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

libator, lábtörő, ülőbútor

p f r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

páfrány

p r d t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

áporodott

t l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

telefon

l p l l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

alapállás

k l f l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

külföld, külföldi

l m s p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

almáspite

p l sz k


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

puliszka 

m g r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

megered, megriad

g r k t l


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

ugrókötél

g r d sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

gördeszka

v l c p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

velocipéd

k s g r z s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 12)

kisugárzás
sz m d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

számadás

z n v z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 12)

özönvíz

l sz k l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

álszakáll

l l n r z s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 12)

ellenőrzés

sz r z m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

szárazmalom

sz n l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

szánalom, szanálom

k r cs l l g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

ikercsillag

s r g d ny ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 12)

sárgadinnye

p k m h ly


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

pékműhely

m n t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

menetlevél

v r r g p


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

varrógép

s k c c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

skicc

p c k l


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

pöcköl 

p c v z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

piacvezető

h r n g


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

harang 

h b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

habár, hűbér

g z n g s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

égzengés //+éhbér

g z n g z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

+hering
gézengúz

l z c


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

lazac 

p sz t r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

pisztráng

n p sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

népszerű

n p sz r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

napszúrás

l z m r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

lázmérő

t n f r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

ténfereg

h gy m ny s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

hagyományos

g l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 12)

iglice

l t p ly


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 12)

életpálya

l l k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 12)

lelkierő

b r l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 12)

barlang

t t t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

tetterő

t r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 13)

törött

t r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

tartó / + törtető

k cs k f


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 13)

kecskefű

b l r m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 13)

beleremeg, beleremegő, bélremegő

l p t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 13)

lapítás, alapítás, ülepítés

h m b r g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 13)

hamburger

z n d s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 13)

zenedés
h b r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 13)

habarás

b r k s l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 13)

_(zenedés > ózondús)_

birkasült

k cs k r g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 13)

kecskerágó

l b cs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 13)

_birkasült + uborkasaláta
_
lebecsül

l g d t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

elégedett

r z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 13)

urizál

p cs ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 13)

pecsenye

k p k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 13)

képkeret

l s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 13)

ülésterem

m l l ny


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 13)

mellény 

r sz ny s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 13)

erszényes

r d j t k


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 13)

rádiójáték

s t r c c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 13)

strucc

j l sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 13)

jelszó, újulsz

g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 14)

egészít, geszta, guszta

t l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 14)

utalás, utolsó, túlsó, télies, átélés, tolás, utálás

p r t t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

pártatlan

m s k t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 14)

muskátli

k r c k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

körcikk

h l k p t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 14)

helikopter

g z v s l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

gőzvasaló

l s d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 14)

élesedő (vagy simán LSD? )

sz f l t z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

aszfaltozás

b r d sz m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 14)

bőrdíszmű

h r n g l b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

harangláb

m n d t m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 14)

mandátum

p zs m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

pizsama, pézsma

p c s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 14)

pecás, piacos

b z ny t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

_(+piócás )_

bizonytalan

z r v t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

zárvatermő

r d l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 14)

rúdelem
k z b s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

_+riadalom_
kézbesítő

h t r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

határőr

v sz m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

vészmadár

k m ny s p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 14)

kéményseprő

t r r r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 14)

terrárium

m l t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 15)

mulatt, méltat, méltató, emeltet, emeletet

t l k z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

_+omlett_
Etelköz, utálkozó

h gy m ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 15)

hagyomány (általában nem adunk fel helységnevet, hiszen azt nagybetűvel kellene írni, másrészt nem is lenne korrekt a többiekkel szemben, hiszen fel tudnának adni olyan városnevet például, amit soha nem találnánk ki. 

n t k z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

_ok_
unatkozás

cs k ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

csökönyös, csákányos

l b cs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

lebecsül

t k z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

_+alábecsül_

tokozat, étkezőt, itókázót

b r s ny s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

+_ütközet
_
bársonyos

h gy m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

éhgyomor

v g r h j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

végrehajtó

cs k m j l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

csukamájolaj

k m r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 15)

komorna

m s l c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 15)

muslica

f b r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

február

d g gy k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 15)

ideggyök

d z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 15)

idézet, időzítő

sz m z r s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 16)

számzáras

l v t m l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 16)

elvetemült

k k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 16)

akkor, ekkor, kőkor

k m ny m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 16)

köménymag, keménymag

k sz b r t k


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 17)

küszöbérték

r f sz t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 17)

erőfeszítés

k k d z k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 17)

kókadozik

t k p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

ütőképes

l n g sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 17)

lángész

m r d ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

meredély, mordály

m n d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

menedék, mondóka

s r k h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

sarokház

l k t m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

alkotmány

ny j t d sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

nyújtódeszka

h v t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

hivatalos

v z sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

víziszony

t v z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

autóvezető

l m p l z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 17)

lámpaláz

b z d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

búzadara

t l t m t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 17)

italautomata

l m n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

lemond, limonádé

t v z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

autóvezető

m d r l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

_+ ötvözet
_
madárlátta

m sz t k s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 17)

misztikus 

t t v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 17)

tetovál

n v ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 17)

növényevő

g k sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 18)

gikszer (geekszerű )

r g n t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 18)

ürgeöntés

t f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

teafű

k z f g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 18)

kézfogó

v d k t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 18)

viadukt 

n l l sz r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 18)

nullszériás

l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

létra, eltér, letér, lőtér

r k t t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

rakottas

m z d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

_+űrkutatás_

mézédes, moziadás, mazdás

l n l m


----------



## Lovas11 (2020 Augusztus 18)

linoleum

k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

okos, Ákos, ékes, ikes, kos, kas, kis, kés, kése, kása, késő, kese, kieső, ekés

j l z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

jelzőőr

n l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

unalom, nálam

h d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

hídelem, hiedelem

b cs t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

becstelen

j r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

jóravaló

h r n v


----------



## Lovas11 (2020 Augusztus 18)

hirnév

l pl p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 18)

alaplap

n k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

önkény

l t r v l


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 18)

eltervel, ultraviola

f l s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 18)

_+életrevaló 
_
fóliasátor

t r d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 19)

térd, törd, töröd, törődő, átered, Torda

k n t n r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 19)

kantináru 

k r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 19)

ökörszem

v n d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 19)

vandál, Vendel

h n r s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 19)

_+konténer
_
hínáros
b j n k


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 19)

bajnok

f j n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 19)

fajankó

l t h t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 19)

látóhatár

zs l g t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 19)

látóhatár
zsalugáter

t p z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 19)

_Igen, elírtam._

tépőzár

v g sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 20)

vigaszág

m z s k l cs


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 20)

mézeskalács

m d t n cs


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 20)

médiatanács

r gy l k s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 20)

orgyilkos 

f t t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 20)

futótűz

cs p k v r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 20)

csipkeverés

sz f g d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 20)

szófogadó

r k l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 20)

reklám

r k m l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 21)

erőkímélő, rókamál

t p r ty n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

toportyán

sz n t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 21)

színtelen

s t t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

sütőtök

d r k sz g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 21)

derékszög

m x m m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

maximum

p n c l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 21)

páncél

t l m r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

ételmérés

s n d sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 21)

_+italmérés_

sündisznó

k l s t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

klastrom

d r k sz j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 21)

derékszíj

gy n r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 21)

egyenáram

f k t r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 21)

feketerigó

b l p k l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 21)

bélpoklos, belepakolás

k r k t n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 22)

kárókatona

k t k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 22)

aktkép

k c r d


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 22)

akácerdő (kucorodó)

l b r d


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 22)

elbírod
k z k r m


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 22)

kézkrém + előzőhöz alabárd 

t b l b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 22)

téblábol

s t n n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 22)

istennő

m n z s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 22)

manézs, menőzés

t l t t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 22)

túletetés, túlitatás, teleétetés, teleitatás

b l k s t l


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Augusztus 22)

belekóstol/ó

v d m s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 23)

vidámság

k p r g l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

kapirgálás

t l t h t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

tilthat, tölthető, telíthet, túltehet

k p c b ty r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

kapcabetyár

s t p l


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

stopli

s t m p d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

_+istápol_

stampedli

s r k k


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

sirokkó

p r v k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

_+sarokkő _

provokáló

d d l t t s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

diadalittas //ha most kiderül, hogy nem, háát elbujdosok 

sz m sz g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

_(tökéletes, úgyhogy bujdosásról szó sem lehet )_

szemszög _(ez de megkínzott )
_
p l s t l


----------



## Sithovszky (2020 Augusztus 23)

palástol

n l m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

unalmas

p m t p r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

pamutipar // + ... 

t s s k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

tessékel

t l l sz t l


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

////  ééés autósiskola 

tálalóasztal 

r h m sz t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

rohamosztag

k s sz l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 23)

ékesszóló

k r sz ly


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

ököruszály 

p p t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

pipatető

k r p r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 23)

/ + pipetta 

ökörpár, ikerpár, ikrapüré, karópír

p r z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

porozás, prózás, iparűzés

v d r t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Augusztus 23)

vadőrt,vedret
cs-l-d- s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

_+vádirat_

családos, cselédes, csalódás

l p d g


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 23)

alapadag

l p d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

elepedők, lepedők, lepedék

l t t


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 23)

alatta alátét, áltató altató, előtte elitta, látta, lottó, lótetű, oltótű

k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

kotta

f r cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

fricska

k r r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

káröröm 

p sz m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

piszmog

k m l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

kamilla

s t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

_+kémlelő_

üstökös, estikés

l cs n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

olcsón, elcsen

m z d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 23)

mézédes

l l l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 23)

állólámpa

m l t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 24)

méltat, méltató, mulatt

d k z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 24)

_+ amulett
_
dekázó, adakozó, időköz/i

v s f gy l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 24)

vasfegyelem

l l m t n r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 24)

illemtanár

h r r ch


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 24)

hierarchia

d v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 25)

dióevés

h r s n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 25)

harsona

v d t k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 25)

videotéka, évődtek, védtek

v d b t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 25)

óvodabútor

b j n t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

bajonett

l g r d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 25)

légiriadó 

s k l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

iskolaóra

gy k r k f


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 25)

gyökérkefe 

k t g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

köteges, kútágas

b k sz


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 25)

abakusz, boksz, buksza

r k sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

rekesz, rákász, rakasz

l r g s


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 25)

lórúgás, lerágás

v r g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 25)

virágos

p s t l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

postaláda

m k s d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 25)

mókusodú

k r t sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 25)

kertészet, kürtszót

l l p t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 26)

állapotos

r m l s t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

áramlástan

t n l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 26)

útonálló

r m t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 26)

áramütés

l n g sz


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 26)

lángész

l m n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

lemondó, limonádé

m t t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 26)

imitátor, mutter, emitter

d t t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 26)

adattár

g z l v ny


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 26)

igazolvány

gy sz l m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 26)

gyászélmény

k p z r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

kapuzárás

v d g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 26)

védőgát

l t k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

életkor, letakar, látókör

b r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 26)

birka, burok, berek, abrak, uborka

d t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

_+ibrik_ 

idétlen, időtlen

l b z m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 26)

lábizom

n p k l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 26)

napkelte

g m p k


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 27)

gumipók

l m p r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 27)

álompár

k r z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 27)

körzet, karzat

ny s l s


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 27)

anyósülés 

k t r t l m


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 27)

kétértelmű

p n k r c


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 27)

pankráció 

gy v t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 27)

ügyvitel

f t l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 27)

fatalitás

b b l l p t


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 27)

bábállapot

k m l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 27)

kaméleon

l l z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 28)

lealáz

b g l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 28)

_+ illúzió
_
boglár

sz t t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 28)

szótitok, szőttek, szétütök

k m p n


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 28)

kompánia 

k n d t r m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 28)

konditerem

t sz


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 28)

utószó, tüsző, utász, téesz

t sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 28)

tiszta, tiszt, taszít, tészta, tószt

t v j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 28)

teavaj

sz t r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 28)

szétrág, osztriga

p r k d k


----------



## huncili (2020 Augusztus 28)

iparkodik

k v z c c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 28)

kávézacc

s sz r


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 28)

sószóró

sz sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 28)

asszír

n d t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 28)

nádtető

r ny k l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 29)

árnyékoló

l g s sz l


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 29)

lugasszőlő

l g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 29)

lugas, algás

l d sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 29)

oldószer

b l g t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

belugát belógat, obligát 

m n t s v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 29)

mentsvár

h j d n


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

hajdani, hajdina

h b l v n c


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 29)

hóbelevanc

h d s r c


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

hadisarc

b t z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 29)

betűzés

l b t r sz


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

albatrosz 

p l h sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 29)

polihisztor

d r k l j


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

derékalj

m n m m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 29)

minimum

s k v l t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 29)

őskövület 

s k v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 30)

esküvő

p r g t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 30)

pörgetés, pergetés 

sz l k cs


----------



## oolong (2020 Augusztus 30)

szőlőkacs

t l k cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 30)

#28185 _+öblöget_

tolókocsi, ételkocsi

t l l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 30)

itallap

t g l l m


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 30)

tagállam 

p r f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 30)

porfelhő

d f z t


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 30)

adófizető, diófőzet

gy h l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 30)

agyhalál

g v n


----------



## laara (2020 Augusztus 30)

igavonó

sz k z t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 30)

eszköztár

l g m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 31)

ülőgumó

k r t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Augusztus 31)

kertel, kürtöl, körtelé

k k r t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 31)

akkurátus

s l b k t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Augusztus 31)

salabakter

k l n cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 31)

kilincs

k s r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

kosaras

p k k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 31)

pakk, pikk

k l cs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

kölcsön

j p n k c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Augusztus 31)

japánakác

p p f s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 31)

pipafüst

v r s h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

versház

h l g n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 31)

_+ városháza_
huligán

t m p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

_+halogén_

tempó, tompa, tömpe

t n l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 31)

útonálló

t m t r v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

ütemterv

l t v t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Augusztus 31)

életvitel

r m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Augusztus 31)

iromány, ormány, remény

p t t k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 1)

patetikus

m k d k p s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 1)

működőképes

g k t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 1)

igekötő

h n t r g


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 1)

hentereg

h d j g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 1)

hadijog, hídjog

t p r t


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 1)

tiport, tepertő, tóparti tapírt, 

h r k n ty


----------



## huncili (2020 Szeptember 1)

herkentyű

k r t p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 1)

krétapor

d l s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 1)

idealista

d t l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 2)

időtálló

sz r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 2)

szertelen, szőrtelen

d l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 2)

dalest

r l m l m


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 2)

őrlőmalom

m g f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 2)

megfőz, magfúzió

g d t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 2)

geodéta

d g l n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 2)

ideiglenes

r g n v r g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 2)

orgonavirág

p r k t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 2)

parkett, parketta

p l m j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 2)

épelméjű

p r b r l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 2)

próbaőrlet 

g t v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 2)

egetverő

k l zs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 3)

eklézsia

v d k t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 3)

#28243 _+operabérlet_

védőköteles

s v l l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 3)

sevillai saválló

v s v l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 3)

vasvilla

n g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 3)

angol

gy f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 3)

agyafúrt

d l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 3)

adóalany

p ty t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 3)

potyautas

h t r d


----------



## eri111 (2020 Szeptember 4)

határidő

v d n gy l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 4)

véd(ő)angyal

v r s b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 4)

vörösbor

h r v r s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 4)

hírverés

p r v r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 4)

iparváros

m n t l p


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 4)

mintalap, méntelep, mentőalap

n t l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 4)

antilop, öntőlap

b b n t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 4)

búbánatos

b b r k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 4)

buborékolás

t h r k cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 4)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> #28243 _+operabérlet_
> 
> védőköteles
> 
> s v l l


óvodaköteles


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 4)

teherkocsi

sz n t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 5)

szentség, őszinteség

s g d r v s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 5)

segédorvos

n g t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 5)

nógat, ingat, ingató

r d n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 5)

ordenáré

f l l b d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 5)

fallabda

k r k gy r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 5)

karikagyűrű

h t sz s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 6)

hátúszás

k z l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

közület, kezelt, közölt, közélet, közelít

s r l t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

sarlatán

l m b j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

lombja, elmebaj

s v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

sovány, ösvény, sövény

b l f f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

blöff

s p k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

sipákol

n k k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

énekkar

c l h z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

acélhuzal

gy r z k d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

agyrázkódás

l g t t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

elégtétel

r v r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

árverés, rovaros, érverés

j n l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

ajánlatos

n b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

önbizalom

t j f l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 6)

tejfel, tejföl, tejfaló, tujaféle

t j f n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

tájfun

sz l n c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

szaloncukor

sz r zs


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

őszirózsa

m d r j sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

madárijesztő

b n z n k t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

benzinkút

p ty ty s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

pettyes, pöttyös

v r sz m


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 6)

vérszem, várószám

l j t r j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

lajtorja

t b l t t


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 6)

tabletta

l t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 6)

oltóanyag

m cs k k v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 6)

macskaköves

p ty t s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 6)

potyautas

r ny j t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

árnyjáték

f sz k l j


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 6)

fészekalja

l j n z s


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Szeptember 6)

éljenzés

v r r d t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 6)

virradat, varrodát

h b l s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

hibalista

t b sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

autóbusz

r g n k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

organikus

k r s t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

ökörsütés

m d r s s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

modorosság

t l t g z d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

ötletgazda

j r r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 7)

járőr

f r s n g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

farsang

b cs c d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

búcsúcédula

r m t r p


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

örömterápia

p n n n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 7)

Pannónia, pannini / + aromaterápia

m t r t


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 7)

meteorit

v t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

övtartó

ny k ny v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 7)

anyakönyv

h j t n cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

hajtincs

f l l g v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

fellegvár

b h l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 7)

ebihal

z h l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

ebihal, behal

p p r p h r


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 7)

papírpohár

p l v r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

pulóver, paláver

k n c f c


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 7)

kencefice

k t r c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 7)

ketrec, kutrica

k r ty l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

kártyalap

d l k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

dialektus

m l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

mulatt, amulett

n k t r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

nektarin

v l t l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

váltóláz

l g n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

elegáns

s t p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

satupad

h r p d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 7)

horpadás

h t l k p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

hitelképes

n t sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 7)

zihál //kimaradt
notesz

b k k t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

_+ nótaszó
_
békekötés

t sz z n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 7)

utószezon

sz l h m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 7)

szélhámos

l s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 7)

ülésterem

t k f z l k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 8)

tökfőzelék

s t l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 8)

esetlen, sótlan, sótalan, ásatlan

p v z t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 8)

epevezeték

z t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

ízetlen

f f v s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

fafúvós

v s n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

vasöntő

l t v t l


----------



## eri111 (2020 Szeptember 8)

életvitel

z l t h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

üzletház

l t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

oltóanyag

sz m p l l


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

szempilla 

s r t f l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

siratófal

b r v d k


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

borvidék

k r p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

ikerpár

b r k ny


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

berkenye

ny l g t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

nyalogató

v d k t


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 8)

viadukt, vodkát, védőkút // + nyúlgát

p cs l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

pocsol, pacsuli

p l l n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

pellengér, pillangóra

v sz n t l d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

viszonteladó

j s g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

újságíró

k t l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

kitiltó, kitöltő, kétéltű

m g s s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

magasság

b t r s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 8)

bátorság

s t p l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 8)

sétapálca

m m n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 8)

műmentés

k z r t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 9)

közért, kizárat

p r cs n r zs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 9)

porcsinrózsa

r k n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 9)

_+ immunitás_
rokon

p r k p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 9)

párakapu

k c k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

kockás

f m t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 9)

fametszet

v s m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

övsömör

r k t t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 9)

rakottas

f r k s sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

farkasszem

r ny z t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 9)

irányzat

k r sz t h gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

kereszthegy

t l t d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 9)

ítéletidő, telítődő

m t sz l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 9)

metszőolló

p p r p h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

papírpohár

h m b r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 9)

hombár

cs r d n g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 9)

csűrdöngölő

p s t t m


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 9)

pástétom

z s t t l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 10)

őzistálló

k l n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 10)

kaland

m t f r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 10)

metafora

v g r d m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 10)

végeredmény

k k f s t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 10)

kékfestő

l r c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 10)

álarc

l m p l z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 10)

lámpaláz

z v r z t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 11)

závárzat

l m z j t sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 11)

lemezjátszó

n l m s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 11)

unalmas

f l n t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 11)

felnőtt

n l l s g


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 11)

önállóság

b l l s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 11)

bélelés
t g t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 11)

ütögetés

h n r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 12)

hínáros 

h n h l


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 12)

éhenhaló /?

m t r r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 12)

méteráru

k k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 12)

kiakaszt, kiakasztó, kókusztea 

t l m r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 12)

italmérés

k k p s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 13)

kikopás, kikapás, kőkapus

m m r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

_+kikapós_

mámorító

l p z r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 13)

lapzárta

k p d n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

kupadöntő

p p s k d k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 13)

pipiskedik

n s t ny


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 13)

nőstény 

p r b t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

próbaút

s l d t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 13)

sóoldat

h s n m s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 13)

hasonmás

k ny v t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 13)

könyvtár

p r m n s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 13)

piromániás

t r m n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

túramániás

l t k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 13)

látókör

l m b j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

elmebaj

b g t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 13)

bégetés, búgatás, ebugatás, óbégatás

h r sz k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 13)

horoszkóp

g t r sz l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 14)

gitárszóló

g g d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 14)

aggodalom

l v sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 14)

olvasztár

n t r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 14)

interjú

v r s l b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 14)

versláb

gy n gy v r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 14)

gyöngyvirág

v n l b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 14)

vonalbíró

p f r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 14)

páfrány

f k c k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 14)

fakocka

p r l g f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 14)

parlagfű

s t f t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 15)

staféta

l d n k b t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 15)

lódenkabát

b l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 15)

blog

r m t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 15)

rémítő

k t t r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 15)

kutatóárok

b r n g


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 15)

bringa, bőring, borongó, Barnag, Bering

k r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 15)

kering, korong

c l f t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 15)

célfotó

g r h s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 15)

girhes
k s m cs k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 16)

kismacska

cs p t l p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 16)

csaptelep

p t p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 16)

építőipar

l j cs r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 16)

aljcsere 

r t g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 16)

_+olajcsere_

aratógép

f k r c ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 16)

fikarcnyi
g l p ssz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 16)

gólpassz

f gy r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 16)

fegyőr
s g d d z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 16)

segédedző

gy r s m s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 16)

gyorsmosó

k r s m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 16)

kórusmű, kórisme

g m cs z m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 16)

gumicsizma

d sz m t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 16)

időszámítás

v t t c k r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 16)

vattacukor

k r n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 16)

karnis, koronás

s r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 16)

esőerdő

d l b b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 17)

délibáb

r v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

óraüveg

t v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 17)

téves, tavas, töves, tövis

h r c g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

herceg

t r z g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 17)

utórezgés

B l t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

Balaton

j t z s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 17)

ejtőzés

k l n l g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 17)

különleges

s p l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

spulni

l b ny k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 17)

libanyak

k r p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

ikerpár

sz p r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

sziporka

d m sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

damaszt

v k b l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

vakablak

k r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

kritika, keretek, köretek, körték, kérték, kürtök

l n g v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

lángvágó

v r g n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

virágének

sz m l t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

szimultán

r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

örült, őrült, ürült, őrölt

d l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

délkör

p k sz t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

pákosztos

k l v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 17)

kalevala

sz l f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

_+oklevél_

szőlőfürt

b b zs r


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 17)

szőlőfürt
babazsúr

sz v t t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 17)

szvetter

h d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 17)

hiedelem

h d v r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 18)

hídverő


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 18)

hódvár

gy b s s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 18)

egybeesés

k l t k t t


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 18)

keletkutató

z l t k t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 18)

üzletkötő

z l t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 18)

ízeltlábú

k p r z t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 18)

káprázatos

l d l l p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 19)

oldallap

h t s g r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 19)

hatósugár

v r t l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 19)

virtuális

b n f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

ébenfa

m m n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

immunis

v l t r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

velőtrázó

g l d t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

gladiátor

l z n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

lézeng, lízing, lázongó

d f z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

adófizető

b ty k s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 19)

butykos, bütykös

p ty k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

pityókás, pityókos

s h n s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 19)

őshonos

v r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

vargánya

h r m n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

harmonika

t t f d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

tetőfedő

s t h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

sétahajó

sz g v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

szögvas

sz r h r ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

szaruhártya

p r t l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

pártlap

cs m p n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

_+ipartelep_

csimpánz

sz sz k z n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

szeszkazán

s v ny l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

savanyúolaj

h v h r


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 19)

hóvihar

t v h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

+_ásványolaj
_
utóvihar, tevehere

s m l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

simul

f g t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

_+sámli
_
fagott

k r m s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

karmester, ökörmustra

j l z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

jelzőőr

j s g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

újságíró

p r f t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

parafutó

r c k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

_+profit_

árucikk

v d l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

vádalku

s t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

ostrom

r ny k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 19)

árnyékos

s f r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 19)

sáfár

k r k z s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 20)

karikázás, kerekezés

n r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 20)

önirónia

p r z r


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 20)

prózaíró

l v l g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 20)

élővilág

f r d sz b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 20)

fürdőszoba

s l k s


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 20)

salakos

p t ny g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 20)

pótanyag

h m k zs k
_
_


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 20)

homokzsák

l s h z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 20)

üléshuzat

h g d t k


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 20)

hegedűtok

sz n z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 20)

színezék

h l t d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 21)

holtidő

t sz t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 21)

tésztaszűrő

r m t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

rámutat

p r t d l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 21)

partedli, pártüdülő

s r t d l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 21)

siratódal
-d--l-g--


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

ideológia

sz t r k


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 21)

osztrák szatírok, úszótrikó sztorik, szétrakó sztárok

c t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

citera

t r ny r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 21)

toronyóra

p sz m h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

poszméh

f n t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 21)

fintor

m d v l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

medveles

b b t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 21)

bóbitás

p t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

apátság

k r v s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 21)

köríves

k s n ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 21)

kösöntyű

k l r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 21)

kaláris

k l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 22)

kolostor

k n k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 22)

ikonikus

r d k r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 22)

erdőkerülő

k t t sz m


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 22)

kötetszám

r f r r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 22)

_+iktatószám_

erőforrás

h s g r z


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 22)

hősugárzó

zs g r l


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 22)

zsigerel

zs r l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 22)

zsurlófű

h n g v l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 22)

hangvilla

l g k s r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 22)

légikísérő

p t k z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 22)

építkezés

d r p r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 23)

darapor 

l n v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 23)

_+drapéria_

előnév, álnév, lenövő

p l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 23)

pláne

k r d j l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 23)

_+ápolónő_

kérdőjel

r g g m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 23)

rágógumi

l t ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 23)

oltóanyag

h k p p


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 23)

éhkopp

b k p p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 23)

békepap
sz m r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 23)

szomorúság, szamárság

l p s l ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 23)

lépéselőny

t m n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 24)

autómentő

b k sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 24)

bokszoló, bukószél

g b l t


----------



## eri111 (2020 Szeptember 24)

égbolt

v l l m l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 24)

villámlás

r z l j


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 24)

rézalja

g z l j


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 25)

gázolaj

k k r c g r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 25)

kukoricagóré

k t t t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 25)

kettétört

gy d l l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 25)

egyedüllét /kottatartó

t r t v n l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 25)

törtvonal

n d r d k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Szeptember 25)

androidok
sz b d s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 25)

_+undorodik_

szabadság

m n t k t l


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 25)

mentőkötél

n d b r k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 26)

nádberek

t l g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

átlagos

B d p s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

Budapest

p t t g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

póttag, pattog

p r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

perc, porc, perec, porció

f r t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

firtató, fúrott

b l cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

bölcs, bölcső

gy k r t


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

ágykeret, gyakorta

t k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

tekert, takart, autókürt

gy f r t


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

agyafúrt

m f r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

amfóra

k k s t r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

kakastaréj

m r f


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

amorf

p r f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

parafa

cs k v s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 26)

ócskavas // +eperfa

m k v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

mákevés, műköves

b r z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 26)

brazil, berezel

h s n sz r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

hasonszőrű

h l v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 26)

halovány

r gy r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

óragyár

r h m ly


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 26)

ruhamoly

r s m h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 26)

órásműhely

sz m d t sz t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 26)

számadótiszt

z j t sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 26)

zajteszt

p n z t r c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 27)

pénztárca

f g s s l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 27)

fogassüllő

f t l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

fatalp, fatelep

v t m g


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 27)

vetőmag

n g g l l r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 27)

inggallér

k r k d l


----------



## laara (2020 Szeptember 27)

krokodil

t sz r


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 27)

teaszűrő, ötször átszűri

k sz r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 27)

kőszerű, kiszúr, kiszűr, ékszer, koszorú

f d r sz


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 27)

fodrász, fedőrész

c d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

cíder

l m n k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 27)

előmunkás

v d r v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 27)

_+élmunkás_

vidravár

l k t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 28)

lakat, alakít, löket, léket

l m n k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 28)

ülőmunka, élmunka

v d sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 28)

vadász

sz l n k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 28)

szalonka, szilánk

r v s r s


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 28)

rovásírás

l v s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 28)

lóvásár

t m v n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 29)

atomvonat ? /nem vagyok benne biztos


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

_remek megoldás, ez volt a feladvány! _


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

l p s l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 29)

lépéselőny

g r m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

goromba

v d l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 29)

vádalku

n p m v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 29)

népművelő

n m s k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

nemsokára

b z l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 30)

bazalt

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Szeptember 30)

napsütés

m s r v z t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 30)

műsorvezető

r p c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

árpacukor

l h t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

lehet, lóhát, lőhet

p k h l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Szeptember 30)

pókháló

l m r m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Szeptember 30)

almárium

p r r


----------



## oolong (2020 Szeptember 30)

operaária, operaíró, prior, a priori

z r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

záróra, Zorro

f l k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

felköt

f l k z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

_+falikút_

felekezet

l cs f t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

elcsúfít

l t z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

létezik

s v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

_+öltözik
_
savaz, esővíz

k r l v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

körlevél

gy n r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Szeptember 30)

egyenáram

h l t p n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Szeptember 30)

holtpont

b t r l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

bitorol

g z m n d


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 1)

igazmondó

sz b r c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 1)

őszibarack

h t l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

hatalom

v g h n g


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 1)

üveghang, véghang

l g h n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

alighanem

d r m r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 1)

drámaíró

gy gy sz r t r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 1)

gyógyszertár
c-gb-r-s-g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

cégbíróság

p l t n f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 1)

platánfa

j n d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

ajándék

n r n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

önirónia

d g p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

idegpálya

h t h t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

hathatós

h b v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

hiábavaló

r t h t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 1)

árthat, írathat,rátehet

b k m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 1)

_+érthető_

békám, bököm, biokémia

p n t l k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 2)

pántlika

r d k r l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 2)

erdőkerülő

k p c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 2)

kapca, kupica, kupec

h r g l f


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 2)

hieroglifa

h t k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 2)

hűtőkamra

n m s c l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 3)

nemesacél

k t t sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

iktatószám

t j t k


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

tajték 

p s t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

apostol

g r m sz


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

grimasz

v s k r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

vaskarika, vaskerék

t t s t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

úttest, attasét 

m cs r l z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

mocsárláz

b b r h


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

babaruha

n r c k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 3)

önarckép

v s b t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

vasbeton

r v n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 3)

örvend

r v r n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

reverenda

v p l c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 3)

ivópalack

l l n l b s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

_+evőpálcika_

ellenlábas

m p n l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

imponál

h s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 3)

hiúság

h s n g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

_+hőség, hűség_
husáng

f h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 3)

fahéj

l n g l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

lángelme

c t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

citrom, citeramű, ecetaroma

b r m l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

bérmál

d sz sz r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

_+bromélia_

desszert

f j n k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

fajankó

g ly s t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

golyóstoll

b d d


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

ebédidő

t p s k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

taposóakna

t l r d


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

tolórúd

d sz l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

_+túlárad_

díszlet

t h r b r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

teherbíró

l z l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

lázálom

t n z r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

tenzor 

v z gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

_+tonzúra_

vízagyú, vízágyú

m s f l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

másfél, másféle, meseféle, Emese füle, mosófal

s z k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 3)

_(Emese füle )
_
sízokni

l b t r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

ülőbútor

r l p


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 3)

űrlap, árlap, rálép

k l cs m s l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 3)

kulcsmásoló

cs p v z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 4)

csapvíz

k r b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

körbála

h cs d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 4)

hecsedli /Sir John feladványa még: kurbli is lehet

hecsedli

f p d l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 4)

Az bizony!

fapadló

m b r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

embertelen

s t ny


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

satnya, sítanya

n s t ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

nőstény

b r sz t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

borászat

l p t k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 4)

lópatkó

t r k p s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

térképes

t r d k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 4)

térdkopás

ny f l d


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 4)

anyaföld

ny v r z s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

ínyvérzés

g sz t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

gesztus

k r z s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

körzés, karózás /+augusztus

n f r m l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

+_ kurzus_
uniformális

r t r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 4)

erőtér, retúr, ártéri, óratörő 

l t r n t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 4)

alternatív

k s r z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 4)

kosarazó

d c m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 4)

december

k t n d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 5)

oktondi, katonaadó, kötnéd

p p r t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 5)

apportos

r z l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

érzelem, rézalma

sz s n m


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

úszásnem

l s n g


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

alsóing

l s l d z


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

elsőáldozó

f s l d


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

fásláda

r s f j


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

üresfejű

r l p


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

írólap, árlap

r t s t


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

artista, értesítő //+űrlap

v t s t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

avatást, vetést, avatóest

v t l n


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

óvatlan, vétlen, vatelin //+ vitaest

c t l n


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

cetlin

l g n s


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

elegáns //+ acetilén

m g n s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

mágnás, mágnes

m g ny s


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

magányos

m c r l s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

macerálás 

r sz k s


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

erőszakos, rászokás

p sz k s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

piszkos, piszkés, apaszokás

p l sz k


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 5)

puliszka

t l sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

tolószék, ítélőszék, átalszik, túlúszik, ételszák

r t g v z


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

rétegvíz
f-szt-v-l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

fesztivál

f l m p sz


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

filmeposz
sz-nd-k-s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

szándékos

gy t l n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 5)

agyatlan? 
b r m t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

_+egyetlen_

barométer

k k k k


----------



## laara (2020 Október 5)

kakukk 

r m l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 5)

erőemelés, ráemelés, rímelés, romlás, rámolás

n d n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 5)

indián

d f l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

diafilm

h n g d z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 5)

hangedzés

m m n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 5)

_+hőingadozás_

immunitás

m l l k z


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

mellékíz

m s b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

misebor

s r v d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

sárvédő

t p l d t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 6)

tápoldat

sz k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

északír, szekér, szikár, szakíró

ny l n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 6)

+_szikra_
nyalánk

k p v s l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

_+nyúlánk_

képviselő

l t m z


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 6)

látómező

v t m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

vitamin

p sz t r n k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

paszternák

p sz t r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

pásztoróra

l m ny p r k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 6)

élménypark

k l z h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

kalózhajó

d t t r


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 6)

adattár

g t t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 6)

getter

k r m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 6)

kármentő

k r ny l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

ökörnyál

r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 6)

éretlen

r t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 6)

_+íratlan_

ártatlan

l s r n d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 7)

elsőrendű, alsórendű 

l m d t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

élemedett, álomduett

c l l v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 7)

acélelvű, céllövő

h l sz cs r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

halászcsárda

l m cs p t


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 7)

álomcsapat, lámacsapat

l m cs t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

almacsutka, lámacsutak, ólomcsőtok, álomcsaták

b t l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 7)

betalál

t r m b t


----------



## Kuriga (2020 Október 7)

trombita

p n g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 7)

#28784 _+butella_

pingál

p r t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 8)

operátor, portörő, párterő, aprítóerő

l p l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

_+operatőr_

alaplap

l m l m p


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 8)

elemlámpa
t r n z sz t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

tranzisztor

b m l t s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 8)

bámulatos
sz k r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

szikrázó, szekerez

l g v r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 8)

légvár

m t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

műterem

p r t r c


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 8)

partiarc

l n l m


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 8)

linóleum

n l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 8)

unalom

p t k s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 8)

patikus, patkós, optikus

m t r z


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 8)

motorozó matróz

j t r z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 8)

ajtóőrző

k t r k b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 8)

kotorékeb

h n gy b ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 8)

hangyaboly

r p k s


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 9)

árpakása

n g d z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 9)

ingadozó

v l sz t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 9)

választás

k r s f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 9)

kőrisfa

l p l v l


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 9)

lapulevél

b l l l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 9)

belelilul

t t f d


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 9)

tetőfedő

h s z n l s


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 9)

haszonleső

l t m v sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 9)

életművész

k z f g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 9)

kézfogó

sz t r d


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 10)

sztráda

g l f t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 10)

_+szteroid_

golfütő

cs k p c


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 10)

ócskapiac, csőkupac

t sz r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 10)

autószerelő

d z j l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 11)

idézőjel

c n j r


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 11)

óceánjáró

b n j l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

bűnjel

r v ny s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

érvényes 

sz p k t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 11)

iszapkotró

p r m n n s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 11)

permanens

f r s s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

friss 

b r n l t


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 11)

ébrenlét

t r n l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

trónolás

g z s p


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

gőzsíp

l k p r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

lakópark

l l t ny g


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

illatanyag

n v r z l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

univerzális

f r f r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

frufru 

j sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

éjszaka

d t t l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

adótétel

d g ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

_+üdítőital_

dagonyás _(dög anyós )_

h l p t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

hólapát 

l v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 11)

levonó, lavina

m r v d


----------



## laara (2020 Október 11)

mérvadó

m k sz n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 11)

mokaszin

r t n k


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 12)

értenek, ártanak, irtanak, rutinok

g t r h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

gitárhúr

t sz z n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

utószezon

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 12)

csirkeszárny

s t ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

satnya, sétány

p ly z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

pályázat

k n t r n s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

kintornás

c r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

ceruza

r d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

rádiójáték

h j t r t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

hajótörött

v g p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

üvegipar, üvegpor

b r t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

_+vígopera_

barátság

t j f t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 12)

tájfutó

r l v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

erőleves

v t m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

vitamin

s v l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 12)

saválló

t r b k n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 12)

túrabakancs

f f k t l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 13)

affektál
b k j b b


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 13)

békejobb

f t l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 13)

fiatalít

h m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

hombár

p d k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

_+hóember_
pedikűr

dz t r m


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 13)

edzőterem

r b r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

ráébred

p r t l


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 13)

pertli
(ürüborda)

p r t l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

pártelit

t k p s


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 13)

ütőképes
(pártélet, páratelt)

k t l k m p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

kötélkampó, kötélkomp

t l m r s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

italmérés

cs sz r m r zs


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 13)

császármorzsa

cs sz l p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

csiszolópor

f v r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

fuvaros

d r t v g


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

_+főváros
_
drótvágó

l z m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

lázmérő

sz n r ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

színarany, színarány

p ty p n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 13)

pitypang

l v s m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

olvasmány

p z t v


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 13)

pozitív
k r t k ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

kártékony

k s m m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

kismama

b b sz l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

bibeszál, bebeszél

k p cs l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

kapcsolt , kapcsolat

l d n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

elődöntő, ledöntő, eldönt

t j t r m k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

tejtermék

t r p l


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 13)

tripla, törpül, átrepül

t r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 13)

töretlen

z b p h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 13)

zabpehely

p s k t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 13)

puskatus

k k t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 13)

kuktás, kiokítás

l d s


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 13)

előadás

h g v l j


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 14)

hígvelejű

l r t t n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 14)

elrettent, elrettentő

d d l v


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 14)

diadalív

k m ny m g


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 14)

keménymag, köménymag

k p ny l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 14)

kapanyél

h gy v d k


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 14)

hegyvidék

sz k m r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 14)

szűkmarkú

s k l z


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 14)

skáláz, iskoláz

t k l z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 14)

útikalauz

j n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 14)

január

p p sz r


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 14)

pipaszár pipiszőr púpszerű

k r sz t t c


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 14)

keresztutca

b r s ty n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 14)

borostyán

p v z t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 14)

epevezeték

v l g cs cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 15)

világcsúcs 

g t j


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 15)

égtáj

sz l f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

szőlőfürt

n p r m


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 15)

napáram

r t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

_+naperőmű
_
rituális, rátolás

t k t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 15)

tikett etikett

t k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

teketória

s g r s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 15)

sugara, ősgaras

r v s r s


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 15)

rovásírás

b r s v g


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 15)

borosüveg
(sugaras, síugrás)

t k c t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

tökcitera

ny s ny l v


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 15)

anyósnyelv

k k t t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

kikattan

b j r n


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 15)

bejárónő

b j cs v g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 15)

bájcsevegő

b k k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

békekötés, bokakötős

n g l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 15)

angolkór

g ly h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 15)

gólyahír

k m l n


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 15)

kaméleon
v d r h


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 16)

védőruha

t d l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 16)

utódlás, tódulás

h v r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

hóvirág

p t m s t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 16)

optimista

l d z b ly


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 16)

üldözőboly

h j h d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

hajóhad

s t p r


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 16)

sütőpor

s t r p


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 16)

strapa

s b ny


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 16)

ősbanya. sóbánya

k n d l b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

kandeláber

gy h z f


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 16)

Egyházfa, egyházfő, egyházfi

gy f gy r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

gyufagyár

l t t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 16)

eltetet, letetet, láttat, látott, oltott

l t t f


----------



## laara (2020 Október 16)

ültetőfa 

s p r c n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 16)

spricni

k z gy l s


----------



## ÉkesAncsa (2020 Október 16)

Éva néni52 írta:


> spricni
> 
> k z gy l s


Közgyűlés
sjttrt


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 16)

sajttorta

d k r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 17)

időkérés

d k h t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 17)

diákhitel

l l r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 17)

allergia

d m c l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 17)

idomacél

d m k r c


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 17)

idomkarc, demokrácia

n s p r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 17)

inspiráló

d n g l b


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 17)

dongaláb
k z -b s-t-


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 17)

kézbesítő

n s p ly


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 17)

naspolya

s j t k k c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 17)

sajtkukac

s k t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 17)

sikátor

s t t r


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 17)

sétatér

b t l b


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 17)

botlábú
v g t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 17)

végtelen, vágatlan

r v r s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 17)

ráverés,rovaros
r n t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 17)

_+ árverés_
rántás, rontás

t j f g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 17)

tejfog,tujafogó (bocs)
r k s n


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

örökösen, rakáson

k n d l b r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 18)

kandeláber

k p r t g


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

kopóréteg

v z r l v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

vezérelv

k sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

ékszer, köszörű, koszorú

p t v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

pitvar

l s sz l t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

elsőszülött

k ty k m d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

kutyakomédia

k r m s t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

karmester

b r k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

berkenye

k r p t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 18)

kárpitos

ny l g s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 18)

enyelgés

s k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

sikátor

r k r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 18)

rekord

j r k l


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 18)

járkáló járókelő

b r k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 18)

abrakol, büröklé

s sz r


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 18)

sószóró, összeíró, esszéíró, asszír // + uborkalé

sz sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 18)

úszószám, asszámi

t sz z n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 18)

utószezon

l k r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 19)

lekerít, előkerít, előkert, alkart 

l s k d


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 19)

élősködő

k t g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 19)

kútágas

g r n t l m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 19)

gránátalma

m t g r sz


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 19)

mitugrász

m s t f k l


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 19)

mustfokoló

v z m r t k


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 19)

vízmérték

cs cs r t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 19)

csücsörítés

r t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 19)

ártatlan, értetlen

b h r l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 19)

buherál

k l f t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 19)

kalifátus

s p l n


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 20)

spulni

s p sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 20)

sípszó

s sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

ősszőlő

v g f v


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 20)

üvegfúvó
(saszla)

sz p r n v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

szupernova

t s cs sz


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 20)

teáscsésze

cs b l n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

csőbilincs

m n b sz


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 20)

minibusz

c s g r n y


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

_+omnibusz_

csőgörény

l m sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 20)

alamuszi

sz n v d ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

szenvedély

r b d b s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 20)

erőbedobás

p l c k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

palack

z m z s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 20)

izmozás

m k s d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

_+ozmózis_

mókusdió

d r t k f


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 20)

drótkefe /mókusodú

p r p l l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

propeller

d n k r t


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 20)

édenkert

v k d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 20)

avokádó

r g r f


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 20)

őrgróf

p r k l r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 20)

parkolóóra

k v b b


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 21)

kávébab

d l m m


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 21)

dilemma

t l sz k


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 21)

tolószék

m ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 21)

műanyag

h l v d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 21)

hóolvadás

l g g m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 21)

léggömb

n r v n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 21)

nirvána

k c k c k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 21)

kockacukor

p k k l


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 21)

pikkel(ő)

t r s sz g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 21)

törésszög

t t r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 21)

étterem

m l l ny


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 21)

mellény

g r l b


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 21)

ugróláb

n s t ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 21)

nőstény

l t n k


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 21)

látnok
b r t n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 21)

börtönőr

k r ny l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 22)

ökörnyál

b s n g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 22)

búsong 

s k l p d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

iskolapad

l d t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 22)

áldott, oldott, eladott

t t t t t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 22)

tettetett

l z m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

lázmérő

h h t s


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 22)

hahotás, hőhatás

t s t s g


----------



## laara (2020 Október 22)

testiség 

k l n t s


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 22)

kólintás, különítés

l l m l l t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 22)

liliomillat 

p r b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 22)

próbál

l g v r


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 22)

légvár

v z m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 22)

vízmérő

gy n t z


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 22)

gyantázó ügyintéző

k n t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

aknatűz

j s t t


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 22)

éjsötét

z n r t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

ózonréteg

t n l l


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 22)

útonálló

v d ny t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 22)

évadnyitó

d l l n r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 23)

adóellenőr

t l p t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 23)

telepata

n t z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 23)

intézet

j l z r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

jelzőőr

t r m s k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 23)

terméskő

r g g t


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 23)

ráaggat

g t v s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

égetővas

g r p d


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 23)

egérpad

g r v t c


----------



## laara (2020 Október 23)

gravitáció

p l s k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 23)

poloska, _Polski
_
d h z s


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 23)

időhúzás

g r k t l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 24)

ugrókötél

p p r c k k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 24)

piperecikk

t sz z n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 24)

utószezon

h t t r t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 24)

hittérítő

b k z


----------



## huncili (2020 Október 24)

bőkezű

m b ly g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 24)

imbolyog

l m s k ny v


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 24)

álmoskönyv

s z n z c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 24)

szenzáció

b k m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 24)

békemenet

cs l l r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 25)

csillár

j g v r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 25)

jégvirág

r f g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

röfög, ráfog

b k k f


----------



## laara (2020 Október 25)

bükkfa 


b l k k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 25)

ablakkeret

r m l s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 25)

romlás, örömleső, iramlás

p t m m


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 25)

pótmama

v z p p


----------



## laara (2020 Október 25)

vízipipa

f ny l l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

fenyőillat

l p t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 25)

(_+ áremelés_)

lapátolt

s t t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

_+alapötlet_

sötétség

r t l l t s


----------



## oolong (2020 Október 25)

óraátállítás

t l l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

találat

h t h t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 25)

hathatós

d s v z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 25)

édesvíz

sz t k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 26)

sztoikus

k l b m b


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 26)

kelbimbó

k l v v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

ökölvívó

sz t r n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 26)

szuterén

r zs sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

rózsaszín

sz m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 26)

úszómester

z b p h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

zabpehely

l l g l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

illegális

f v l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 26)

fuvall

b z d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

_+favilla_

búzadara

p r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

apríték, poratka

r s m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

_+portéka_

írásmód

f k t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

fiktív

n r g k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

_+féktáv_

energikus

m k sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

mokaszin

l r ny z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 26)

_+mákszem_

előirányzat

l l l m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 26)

előállomás

k z j gy z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 27)

közjegyző

p k r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 27)

pikírt, pókert

k m h t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 27)

kémhatás

n p s t n


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 27)

napisten

p r sz v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 27)

porszívó

r d t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 27)

radiátor

k v f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 27)

kávéfőző

t x t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 27)

textúra

b d b cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 27)

bodobács

p t t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 27)

pattog

r n g l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 Október 27)

ringló
d-nt-s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 27)

döntés

h s s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 28)

hasis, hasas, huss, hess

b z ny t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 28)

bizonyítás

d t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

(_+hóesés_)

időtér
s l j t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

selejtez

f k r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

fakéreg

p z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

epizód

g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

gurítás, ígéretes, ugratás

k ny l m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

kényelmes

gy g d ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

agyagedény

r g l m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

rugalmas

d t l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

időtálló

f d r sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

fodrász

k m l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

kamilla

d h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

_+kémlel_

dühös, dohos

m l t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

emeltet, méltat, molett, mulatt, amulett

f ly k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

folyékony

b d j gy


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

ebédjegy

v t r l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

vitorlás

sz t n z


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

szétnéz, ösztönöz

r n d v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

randevú

z b sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

azbeszt

z v t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

zivatar

j n r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

ajnároz

k r m gy


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

körömágy

sz m c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

szamóca

r b r b r


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 28)

rebarbara

p t t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 28)

póttag

f s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 28)

faiskola

f l t n


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 28)

főiskola, feltűnő

f r sz r


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 28)

fúrószár

p p k p k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 29)

pipakupak

t l sz k


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 29)

Éva néni52 írta:


> (_+hóesés_)
> 
> időtér
> s l j t z


diótörő


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 29)

ítélőszék

s s b r sz sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 29)

sósborszesz

t m n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 Október 29)

_p t t g --> pattog
_
útmenti, autómentő

t b r t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 29)

tábortűz

sz l v sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 29)

szélvész

h t s k r


----------



## eri111 (2020 Október 29)

hatáskör

j d n s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 29)

újdonság

k t g s


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 29)

kútágas, köteges

p k k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 Október 29)

pikkel

l l m sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 29)

élelmiszer

s t p l


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 30)

stopli 

s t t k


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 30)

sütőtök

h l l w n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

halloween

d v r l


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 30)

udvarol

d v s d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

odvasodik

v t f r m


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

vitafórum

t z r z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

tűzőrzők

t n t h l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

tintahal

k m r ny k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

komornyik

l t t r


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

élettér, látótér

g r d cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

grádics

l d l g


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

oldalági 

f j t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

fejtörés

t n l l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

útonálló

b k sz t l z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

bekasztliz

t r f l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

térfél, túróféle

h l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

hálóing

c l f t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

célfotó

r m s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

őrmester, ármustra

t b r zs


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

tubarózsa 

t z p r b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

tűzpróba

d v v


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

adóvevő

t z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

tüzér

ny k t l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

nyaktiló

v sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

vesztő, veszít, ivászat

r m l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

áramol, rámol

t r l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

_+erőemelő_

trilla

v k n l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

evőkanál

l cs l f j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

locsolófej

p r b t s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

próbautas, próbaütés

s k n d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

_+apróbetűs_

skandál

r ny j t k


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

árnyjáték

s l n d r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

slendrián

m m l m


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

imamalom

s s r h d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

siserehad

m c h n l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

machinál

k v t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

okvetlen

b l g t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

obligát, öblöget

t p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

Topolya, útpálya

g r d sz k


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

gördeszka

m l s k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

málésköles

ny m sz sz ny


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

anyámasszony 

t r m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

terembura

n l m z


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

önelemző 

l j m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

_+unaloműző_

olajmáz

l t r h n g


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

ultrahang

l k h l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

alkoholosat?

l m t t s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

is lehetne  alkoholista

álomittas 

l k t l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

lakatolom

d s v z


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

édesvízi

b zs r zs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

bazsarózsa

l t t s


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

letétes, előtetős

f f n z v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

_+ültetés_

offenzíva

f s k l


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

faiskola, főiskola

f s k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

fiskális

l m c t


----------



## laara (2020 Október 30)

ólomecet

c t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 30)

citrom

n g r


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 30)

angóra, inger, néger

d k z


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 30)

időköz

t m m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 31)

#29204 _+ingaóra_

autoimmun

k t d r


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 31)

katedra

k t d d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 31)

kitudódó

b v t t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 Október 31)

bevetett

d k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 31)

időkép, odakap

d g zs b


----------



## doktorur (2020 Október 31)

idegzsába

g zs l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 Október 31)

gazsulál

m g t sz t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 Október 31)

megtisztel, megtisztul

t v sz t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 1)

útvesztő, téveszt

p k d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 1)

pukedli 

f r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 1)

far, fér, fúr

zs k v sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

zsákvászon

d v t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 1)

diavetítő

z l l r


----------



## laara (2020 November 1)

zeller 

sz m r f l


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 1)

szamárfül

s t t g


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 1)

suttogó

r s t t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 1)

rosttoll

d sz m t s


----------



## laara (2020 November 1)

rosttoll, időszámítás

k l b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 1)

kolibri

n gy n s


----------



## laara (2020 November 1)

ingyenes 

p r z k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 1)

perzekútor

p l d k p


----------



## laara (2020 November 1)

példakép

m g l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

meglep, meglép

v l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 1)

valós, ovális

n r z t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 1)

önérzet

t sz t sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

tésztaszűrő

h m z k s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 1)

hámozókés
d r ly sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

derelyeszűrő

j n cs sz g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 1)

jancsiszög
h d g v g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

hidegvágó

p t d j


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 1)

pótdíj
sz b ly t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 1)

szabálytalan

t m r z k


----------



## huncili (2020 November 2)

ütemérzék

h k t k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 2)

hektikus

p r cs n r zs


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 2)

porcsinrózsa

k t b l


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 2)

kőtábla

s t h j n l


----------



## huncili (2020 November 2)

esthajnal

p r c l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 2)

porcelán

k r t n


----------



## oolong (2020 November 2)

ökörtinó, kerítőnő, karton, karotin, keratin, kórtan, kretén

v r t n


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 2)

vértanú

s ly m h r ny


----------



## oolong (2020 November 2)

selyemhernyó

s j t g ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 2)

sajtgolyó

k m n c


----------



## oolong (2020 November 2)

kemence

r m n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 2)

románc

l g t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 2)

aligátor

g t t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 2)

ligatúra, aligátor, légtér

g r p f r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 2)

grapefruit

g t t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 2)

gatter, gáttörő

t t t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 2)

_+agitátor_
tetterős

b s t s


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 2)

obsitos

g t r sz l


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 2)

gitárszóló

ny m h n g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 2)

nyomóhenger

h r n g sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 3)

harangszó

h d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

hídelem, hódolóm

k r p r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 3)

ikerpár

cs r sz ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

cseresznye

m n t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 3)

monitor, mentor, mantra

k n d r k c


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 3)

kenderkóc

d l g z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

dolgozat

p r sz v


----------



## oolong (2020 November 3)

porszívó

z r sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 3)

zárszó

t r z n


----------



## oolong (2020 November 3)

térzene, Tarzan

r z n


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 3)

arzén

k n c f c


----------



## oolong (2020 November 3)

kencefice //+ eurozóna

k n l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

kanális

m l t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 3)

mulatt, molett, amulett, méltató, emeltet

t r sz ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 3)

tériszony

d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 3)

_+tarisznya_

deszka, időszak, díszkő
l k c m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 3)

lakcím

h t v l l s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 3)

hitvallás
s r t z


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 4)

sortűz

t j s h j


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 4)

tojáshéj

l l l j


----------



## oolong (2020 November 5)

illóolaj (alleluja, üllőalj)

c l l l


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 5)

acél üllő

j k t j


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 6)

jaktej

s r m p


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 6)

sorompó

k c h s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 6)

akcióhős

d h ny


----------



## eri111 (2020 November 6)

adóhiány

v h r l m p


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 6)

viharlámpa

v t j g


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 6)

vétójog, vitajog, vetőjog

s t r m z r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 6)

ostromzár

c r z


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 7)

ceruza

r s t r n


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 7)

rostirón 

r f l ny


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 7)

erőfölény

b sz l v l


----------



## oolong (2020 November 7)

abszolvál

z sz l v v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 7)

zászlóvivő

l m b j


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 7)

elmebaj

ny k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 7)

nyaklánc

sz gy n l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 7)

szégyenlős

k l m t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 7)

kilométer

h l k p t r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 7)

helikopter

b r t s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 7)

barátság

n f r m c


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 8)

információ
b z t t s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 8)

bizottság 

p r k m r


----------



## oolong (2020 November 8)

iparkamara, porkamra

b r k m g


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 8)

uborkamag

g r m b


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 8)

goromba

v d t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 8)

vadétel

n p s t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 8)

napsütés

t p r n gy s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 8)

toprongyos

l p s l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 8)

lépéselőny

r d t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 8)

erődítmény

v d l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 8)

vádalku

n v j gy z k


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 8)

névjegyzék

p g cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 8)

pogácsa

h n v d


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 9)

honvéd

l m b s p r


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 9)

lombseprű

l l m r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 9)

illemóra

sz m l g p


----------



## huncili (2020 November 9)

számológép

sz p l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 9)

szeplős, szapulás

t c z j


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 9)

utcazaj

j n l s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 9)

ajánlás

k k ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 9)

kökény
k r v l l t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 9)

kárvallott

d j r s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 9)

díjerős
sz l k t v


----------



## huncili (2020 November 9)

+időjárás

szelektív

j t t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 10)

ejtetés, jattos

l p r l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 10)

lepárlás, előpárolás / huncili feladványa: ájtatos

t n f t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 10)

utánfutó

t m p l m


----------



## huncili (2020 November 10)

templom

p l m b


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 10)

plomba

cs cs l s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 10)

csücsülés
k-l-zk-d-s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 10)

kalózkodás

sz l m k l p


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 10)

szalmakalap

sz p r m ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 10)

szépreményű

g p zs r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 10)

gépzsír

m d z


----------



## oolong (2020 November 10)

medúza

m c k r h


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 10)

mackóruha

t r v v


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 10)

tőrvívó

t r v g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 10)

tőrvágás

b j t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 11)

bojtár

r m f r g


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 11)

rímfaragó

v r t r m


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 11)

_+tarvágás_
váróterem

k n g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 11)

kenguru

l m l t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 11)

+tarvágás

elmélet

zs g r f l


----------



## oolong (2020 November 11)

zsugorfólia

zs p f d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 11)

zsupfedél

b b l


----------



## oolong (2020 November 11)

biblia, búbol

t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 11)

tett

r m h r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 12)

rémhír

r j sz t


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 12)

erjeszt, erjesztő

s t r m l


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 12)

_+ ráijeszt
_
ostromol

p l s t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 12)

palást

v s l t r


----------



## oolong (2020 November 12)

vaslétra

zs l t r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

zsoltár
d-cs-r-t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 12)

dicséret

d l b t t


----------



## huncili (2020 November 12)

dalbetét

l p p n g s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 12)

lappangás

g ly s t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 12)

golyóstoll

ny r s g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 12)

nyereség
v-g-l-m


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 13)

vigalom 

v d r h


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 13)

védőruha

j t ny l s


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 13)

ajtónyílás

ny l s b s n


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 13)

nyílsebesen

k r ly l ny


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 13)

királylány
j r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 13)

járvány

n p t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 13)

naptár 

r f r n c


----------



## huncili (2020 November 14)

referencia

m m r z v r


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 14)

memóriazavar

j n c


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 14)

újonc

d r m l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 14)

durmol

d l ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 14)

időelőny, adóalany

h l n p


----------



## laara (2020 November 14)

holnap

d l g


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 14)

dialóg, dolog

ny k r v


----------



## laara (2020 November 14)

nyakörv //+ ideológia 

k v t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 14)

kivétel, követel

l r c


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 16)

álarc

sz t r h j


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

eszterhaj

v t j g


----------



## oolong (2020 November 16)

vétójog

v j d l n g


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

vájdling 

r m t t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 16)

rémtett
k v n s g


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 16)

kívánság

k v n h d t


----------



## huncili (2020 November 16)

kivénhedt

s t g l p p


----------



## oolong (2020 November 16)

sétagalopp

s g d p p


----------



## laara (2020 November 16)

segédpipa

g m sz l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 16)

égimeszelő

r v h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 16)

árvaház

cs k v s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 16)

csokievés
g l sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 16)

_+ócskavas_
giliszta

p r t l p


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 17)

ipartelep, aprítólap

n c f n c


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

incifinci

t z t s k


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 17)

utazótáska

t z g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

utazgató, tűzögető, autózgató

t l l p


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

étellap, itallap

k z t r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

közterület

l k ny t


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

alkonyat

j g k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

jégkása

t sz l p


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 17)

tűszelep

s r f s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

sráfos

s t r m l


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

őstermelő

p r b b b


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 17)

próbababa

l b r l t


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

leborult 

l b t r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

elbitorol

g b l t


----------



## laara (2020 November 17)

égbolt

k s r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 17)

kosaras, kísérés

p r t k


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 18)

apríték, portok

p r k t k


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 18)

perakták / Omaha C. Duncan feladványa még lehet: portéka

l l h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 18)

állóhely

h l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

holt, halt, ihlet, hálót, halat

n k t n r


----------



## oolong (2020 November 18)

énektanár

t k t n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

tektonika

k r sz m


----------



## oolong (2020 November 18)

ökörszem, koreszme

z r sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

zárszem, zárószám

r l n g


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 18)

őrláng

t j cs k l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 18)

tejcsokoládé

m z d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 18)

mézédes

n v m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

november

h l p t


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 18)

hólapát

k r v n l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 18)

körvonal

g s t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 18)

égéstér

v n l b r


----------



## huncili (2020 November 19)

vonalbíró

k r l t z


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 19)

körültűző, körletező

v v d s


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 19)

vívódás / huncili feladványa: korlátoz

p l t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

ápolatlan

cs p r g


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

csepűrágó, csepereg, csöpörgő

p r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

_+csáprágó_

iparág

k p p n z


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

kapupénz

t p p n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

táppénz

t m k r


----------



## huncili (2020 November 19)

témakör

m m l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

_+atomkor_

mímelik, műemlék

g z v s l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 19)

gőzvasaló

t v j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

teavaj

l t k r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 19)

látókör, elitkör

m t g t s


----------



## oolong (2020 November 19)

mutogatás

m v l d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 19)

művelődés

d v r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 19)

udvarias, udvaros

b r n d


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 20)

bőrönd. ábránd

v l t k z l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 20)

váltókezelő

k l z


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 20)

kielőz, kiélez, kalauz, kalóz

p p g j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

papagáj

v g l t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 20)

véglet

r t v t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

áruátvétel

d t l l


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 20)

+erőátvitel

időtálló

cs k cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

csak-csak, csókocska

k k l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 20)

okkult

cs b ly


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 20)

+csikicsuki

csobolyó

cs cs k l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 20)

csicsikál
v-l-tl-n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 20)

véletlen

h z r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 20)

házőrző

d g k t


----------



## huncili (2020 November 20)

dögkút

v l k n


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 20)

vulkán, valakin

m k f t


----------



## huncili (2020 November 20)

ámokfutó

g r sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 21)

agresszió

k z p s k l


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

középiskola 

v r d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 21)

véradás

h n t gy


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

hintaágy 

f g g n


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 21)

függőón

gy r ty l n g


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

gyertyaláng

gy r ty n s


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 21)

gyertyános

gy r s t z l


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

gyorstüzelő

d l m m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 21)

dilemma

r k p r t


----------



## huncili (2020 November 21)

rakpart

s t r c c


----------



## laara (2020 November 21)

strucc

f l r l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 22)

félőrült

m s t r s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 22)

mesterség

d j k m s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 22)

dajkamese

h r h r g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 22)

hórihorgas

g r l b


----------



## laara (2020 November 22)

ugróláb

t l g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 22)

átlagár

r d l k


----------



## huncili (2020 November 22)

erdőlakó

p r t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 22)

operatív

k c k s


----------



## huncili (2020 November 22)

kackiás, kockás

k n k r


----------



## Kuriga (2020 November 22)

kunkor

v g t l


----------



## huncili (2020 November 22)

vegetáló, üvegtál

s t l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 23)

istálló

k r m k f


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 23)

körömkefe

l t l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 23)

előítélet

l g n c


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 23)

elegancia

p l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

polip

k l l k


----------



## oolong (2020 November 23)

kellék, külalak

k l l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

kullog

k m s l


----------



## huncili (2020 November 23)

kamásli

cs r k d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

acsarkodás

m t t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 23)

imitátor, mettőr, mutátor, műtőtér

m n t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

menetel, mintalé, mentalé

m m l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 23)

imamalom

t n t h l


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 23)

tintahal

t h t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 23)

tehetetlen

p n g v n


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 23)

pingvin

f k t r g


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 23)

feketerigó
m k f t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 23)

ámokfutó

s v t g


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 23)

sivatag

d t h l sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 23)

adathalász

p c n s


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 23)

páciens

h l p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 23)

hólapát

b r p l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 24)

bárpult, borpalota 

r b r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 24)

rábír

k t l d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

kétoldali

v s m t l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 24)

évismétlés

k p r m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

kapormag

b r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 24)

ébreszt, borászat, beereszt

z l l r


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

zeller

r gy k d k


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 24)

irigykedik

f r r s g


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

forróság

p t k z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

patakzik, építkezik

d h n g


----------



## oolong (2020 November 24)

dühöng

t h n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 24)

utóhang

k c g ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 24)

kacagány

p r k t r


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

prókátor

l g ny b cs


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

prókáto
l g ny b cs


----------



## huncili (2020 November 24)

legénybúcsú

l p ny l s


----------



## oolong (2020 November 24)

lepényleső

c p ny l v


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 24)

cipőnyelv

c p f g


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

cipőnyelv

b rk cs l


----------



## MaxTL (2020 November 24)

cápafog

m g b nt t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 24)

megbüntet

s s p r c


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

sósperec

h l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

ihlet, holt, helóta

p l n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 25)

palánta

l l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

_+planéta_

illat, állat, lelet, ellet, lelátó, ellátó, alálát

s s k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 25)

sisakos, suskás, sáskás

v z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 25)

váz, váza, evez, evező, övez

t k m l


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 25)

_barkácsol (fentebb_
tukmál

f l d r j z


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

földrajz

gy t t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 25)

együttes

ny k l n c


----------



## laara (2020 November 25)

nyaklánc

d ny r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 25)

időnyerő, edényre


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 26)

Elnézést!

p k sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

pákász

r v r s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 26)

árverés, érverés

zs r k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

zsírkréta

k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 26)

okmány, kemény, kémény, kömény

v n l z


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 26)

vonalzó, vonalazó

s n p ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 26)

sínpálya

t g l l p


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 26)

+osonópálya

téglalap

h ny t t t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 26)

hányatott

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

százszorszép

d m r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

adómérték

b l g t


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 26)

+időmérték

obligát, Bilagit, belógat, bólogat, öblöget

b ly g m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

bolygómű

p r k l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 26)

parkoló, parkol, pörkölő, pörköl

b l g


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 26)

balga, balog, belóg, biológia

f g k f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

fogkefe

p r v d k


----------



## oolong (2020 November 26)

iparvidék

p r v d


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 26)

porvédő

k sz t ny t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 26)

kasztanyetta

k t sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

kétszínű

f k l j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 26)

fékolaj

l l n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 26)

ellenőr

j k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 26)

jóakaró

n c l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 27)

iniciálé 

j v t t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

jóvátétel

l v s


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 27)

olvas, alvás, lövés, lovas, leves

v d k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

viadukt

j t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 27)

ejtőernyő

h r m sz g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

háromszög

r h j s


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 27)

röhejes

h n gy sz s n


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 27)

hangyászsün

h v sz


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 27)

hívószó

k n d l b r


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 27)

kandeláber

k r m ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

kormányos

n v g l


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 27)

navigál

n v l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

nevelőnő

b k s s


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 27)

baksis

b k cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 27)

bikacsök

k t g r


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 27)

kategória

t r b t


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 28)

terabit

l sz r l s


----------



## laara (2020 November 28)

leszerelés 

l cs sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 28)

lócsiszár

k k s l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 28)

kuksol

s l b k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 28)

_+kakasülő_

silbak

n d r t


----------



## laara (2020 November 28)

undorító

s k v


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

esküvő

v k v r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 28)

#29,567 _+nádarató_

vakvarjú

t r f k


----------



## oolong (2020 November 28)

trafik (trófeák, tréfák, tarifák, turfok)

g r f k


----------



## huncili (2020 November 28)

grafika

n p f l s g


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 29)

népfelség

ny k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

nyaktiló

t k z l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

utókezelő, útkezelő

r m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

_+tékozló_

úriember

p l v r


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

paláver

p l t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 29)

politúr

p l v r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 29)

épületőr

p m p s


----------



## laara (2020 November 29)

pompás

p p r p h r


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 29)

papírpohár

m s f l m


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 29)

_+pulóver_
mesefilm
n n p n p


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 29)

ünnepnap

k n k r d k


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

kunkorodik

d g r l


----------



## eri111 (2020 November 29)

idegörlő

k k c s k l


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

kukucskáló

r t l j s


----------



## eri111 (2020 November 29)

erőteljes

k l cs ly k


----------



## oolong (2020 November 29)

kulcslyuk

k r s t ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 29)

kristály

k r sz t l


----------



## laara (2020 November 29)

keresztül, körasztal

m n v r


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 29)

manőver

p s t l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

postaláda

h n t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 29)

_keresztelő (29589)_

hintaló, hántoló

gy r d sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 29)

gyúródeszka, agyardíszek

p d l v sz


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 29)

padlóviasz

d g n


----------



## huncili (2020 November 29)

idegen

h r n v


----------



## rituevu (2020 November 30)

hírnév

r m p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 30)

rámpa

t t r m


----------



## oolong (2020 November 30)

ittrium, étterem, teátrum

t m r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 30)

atomerőmű

r h z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 November 30)

ruházat

p l l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 November 30)

pillangó

t l h r d


----------



## doktorur (2020 November 30)

telehord, ételhordó

l l g l


----------



## Sir John (2020 November 30)

lelegel

n c d n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 November 30)

incidens

r k l m


----------



## aniko45 (2020 November 30)

reklám
sz-rv-z t


----------



## huncili (2020 December 1)

szervezet

gy f gy t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 1)

ügyefogyott

gy f gy r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 1)

gyufagyár

gy f l k r


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 1)

ügyfélkör

cs l d t g


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 1)

családtag

cs l n z


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 1)

csalánozó

k c m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

akácméz

p r z r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 1)

párazár

f k s n


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 1)

+parizer

fióksín

f k b j sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

#29,613 _+prózaíró_

fókabajusz

l gy t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 1)

légyott

m cs k z n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

macskazene

n t ny g


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 1)

antianyag

t k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

ütőképes, tűkopás

k z t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 1)

között, kazetta, közötte, közötti, aközött

r r k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 1)

űrrakéta

n n v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 1)

ennivaló, innivaló

p l p


----------



## laara (2020 December 1)

polip, pulpa

b k sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 1)

abakusz

d l f n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 1)

delfin

m g l d s


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 1)

megoldás

r g g m


----------



## huncili (2020 December 2)

rágógumi

b k l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 2)

bakelit

k t l k d


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 2)

kételkedő

v r g sz r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

virágszirom

b g l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 2)

bagóleső

g ny l s


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 2)

igénylés

v r s l k


----------



## oolong (2020 December 2)

városlakó, versalak, vereslik

b r s l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

birsalma

b t r l


----------



## oolong (2020 December 2)

bitorol, bitorló, beterel

g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

ugat, éget, agát, üget

h r d l


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

herdál

t s k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

tasakos

l f l


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

alufólia

t n c d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

táncdal

p r t f


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 2)

aperitif

h m k f t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

homokfutó

d m v d


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

dámvad

h t g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 2)

hűtőgép

p k n s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

pikáns

f r v l


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 2)

frivol

p r v l g m


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 2)

privilégium

k cs b r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 2)

kacsabőr
v-g-l-m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 2)

vigalom

b z g s g


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 2)

buzgóság

n p t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 2)

naptár

r d r g m


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 2)

radírgumi

ny g l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 2)

nyugalom

r m h r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 3)

örömhír

r h m s s k


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 3)

rohamsisak

t k r s t ly


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

tűkristály

ny k l n c


----------



## huncili (2020 December 3)

nyaklánc

l m z j t sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

lemezjátszó

f g sz b ly z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

fogszabályzó

k l v l


----------



## huncili (2020 December 3)

oklevél, Kalevala

k l v t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

klaviatúra

t p z r


----------



## laara (2020 December 3)

tépőzár 

f n n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

finánc

m l k t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 3)

műalkotás

v k v z t


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

vakvezető

c r z


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 3)

ceruza

t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

útlevél

k r m l k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

körömlakk

b b cs sz


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

bébicsősz

h ny c k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

hiánycikk

h m t l


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

hamutál

g ly s t l l


----------



## huncili (2020 December 3)

golyóstoll

m l t s


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 3)

mulatás

k p t l c


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 3)

kapituláció

sz v d b g v


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 3)

szívdobogva

sz v t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 3)

szavatartó

g z m r


----------



## huncili (2020 December 3)

gázmérő

k r p t s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 3)

kárpitos

h l k r


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 3)

holker

m h p m p


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

_+halikra_
méhpempő

k t g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 3)

kútágas

l t r f k


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 3)

létrafok

m g s l t


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 3)

magaslat

zs m l m r zs


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 3)

zsemlemorzsa

p l g z


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 4)

palagáz

p l g z l


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 4)

plagizál

p r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

apríték

v t s k


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 4)

övtáska

l k r f r m


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

alakreform

k t sz v t


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 4)

kötőszövet

sz r c n


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 4)

szaracén

sz r cs t


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 4)

szőrecset

r z s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

rézüst

b sz t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 4)

bisztró

p r v g ny


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

iparvágány

d g b t g


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 4)

idegbeteg

n t r k


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

intrika

n v cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

névcsere

j k r zs


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 4)

ajakrúzs

r h p r


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

ruhaipar

r ny k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 4)

árnykép

sz t k s


----------



## laara (2020 December 4)

sztoikus, ösztökés

v k m f l


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

vákuumfólia 

m t l k k


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

metálkék

sz b j k t v


----------



## laara (2020 December 5)

szubjektív

s t b s g


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

ostobaság

d n sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 5)

dunszt, dinasztia

v g v r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

végvár

g z s p


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

gőzsíp

k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 5)

kotta, kettő, kutat

l j b gy


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

olajbogyó

r m s t r


----------



## pityuka2014 (2020 December 5)

erőmester

t b z s k


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 5)

útbázisok, tobzoska, tobzosok / Sir John feladványa + őrmester

t b r zs


----------



## laara (2020 December 5)

tubarózsa 

t j b r zs


----------



## oolong (2020 December 5)

tejberizs

t s t p j zs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 5)

testpajzs

d m g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 5)

dumagép

l v h s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 5)

elvhűség

k t d r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 5)

katedra
sz-l-l-


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 5)

szálló, szellő, szelelő, szólal, szólaló

n d l t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 5)

indulat

h n g l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 6)

hangulat

s r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

sors, saras, sáros, sírás, sörös

f r z m


----------



## oolong (2020 December 6)

faáruüzem, aforizma, farizom

f r z r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 6)

frizura

d d r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 6)

didereg

h d j r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

hadjárat

l g h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 6)

léghajó

l t c l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

laticel

n t v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 6)

_+életcél_
öntvény 

d z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

idézet

b r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 6)

bérelt, bérlet

v h r m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

viharmadár

l l k p


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 6)

állókép

s t k s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 6)

üstökös

t l k z


----------



## huncili (2020 December 6)

utálkozó, Etelköz, ítélkező

ny l d k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 6)

nyeldeklő

k t d r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 7)

katedra

k t n g r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 7)

kőtenger

k t f l


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 7)

kétféle, kétfelé, kétfalú

k t f t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 7)

aktfotó

s t t k m r


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 7)

sötétkamra
v-r-sh-rk-


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 7)

véreshurka

h ly s r s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 7)

helyesírás

r k t g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

árkategória

r t v cs


----------



## oolong (2020 December 8)

űrtávcső

r t v v


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 8)

erőátvivő

m l k v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 8)

emlékév

s s l n g s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 8)

sóslángos
v-p-r-k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 9)

_+saslengés_

ivóporok, viperák, evőpark

v d b sz d


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 9)

védőbeszéd

v d l m f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 9)

vadalmafa

v r g z s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 9)

virágzás

d k m n t c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 9)

dokumentáció

cs r l p


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 9)

csűrőlap

cs r l d b


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 9)

csörlődob

f r d l m z


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 10)

Tekintettel arra, hogy egy nap eltelt a feladvány kiírása óta, haladunk tovább, mivel senki nem tudta megfejteni. Majd a feladvány kiötlője felvilágosít bennünket, hogy mégis mi a megfejtés!

k p f g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 10)

kipufogó, kapafogú

d p t r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 11)

adapter, dioptria

d p l n k


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 11)

diópálinka

d l n y


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 11)

Edelény, dilinyó, adóalany, időelőny

g p p t s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

gépépítés

d v t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

diavetítő

m l g t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

emelget

p r n h z t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 11)

párnahuzat

r g s g


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 11)

régiség

p r t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

parttalan

b b r l v l


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 11)

babérlevél
p d l zs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 11)

padlizsán

sz d v z


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 11)

szódavíz
k-t-n-k-p-ny


----------



## huncili (2020 December 11)

katonaköpeny

t k t k


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 11)

tiki taki, taktika

t k t k l


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 12)

tiktakol 

b z cs r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 12)

búzacsíra

d z cs r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 12)

edzőcsere

k sz r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 12)

köszörűkő

p d s r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 12)

padsor

cs d t m g


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 12)

csődtömeg

r g ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 12)

ürgelyuk

h d t r v


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 12)

haditerv

h m r g p


----------



## huncili (2020 December 13)

hómarógép

h r cs r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 13)

hírcsere

t r k cs


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 13)

túrakocsi, átrakócső, Tarkacsu

m n d l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

mandolin

ny r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 13)

nyerőszám

g r l v r


----------



## huncili (2020 December 13)

_29782 + húrcsere_

ugrálóvár

g r f l k


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 13)

egérfalka

k sz j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 13)

ékszíj

g t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 13)

égitest

h l d d v r


----------



## oolong (2020 December 13)

holdudvar

k l d d s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 14)

kioldódás

k r m n t


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 14)

körmenet

l g k k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 14)

légikikötő

l t t r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 14)

éltetőerő 

f r g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 14)

fúrógép

r l n c


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 14)

óralánc

b l g s


----------



## oolong (2020 December 14)

biológus beleégése

r l g s


----------



## huncili (2020 December 14)

urológus

v h m n s


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 14)

vehemens
p-k-lj-r-s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 15)

pokoljárás

t m t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 15)

temetőőr

p r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 15)

operatőr

d v r s


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 15)

udvarias

p j t j t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

pajtaajtó

sz k v z z m


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

szikvízüzem

t cs g


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

tocsog, tőcsiga

m k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 16)

makula

n g v ny


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

Sir John írta:


> tocsog, tőcsiga
> 
> m k l


+ éticsiga


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

ingovány

l t ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 16)

oltóanyag

f t l s


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 16)

fatálas, fatális, fiatalos

cs cs f g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 16)

3. 

csacsifogat

b r sz k


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 16)

bírói szél bor szűke, bárszék, Borszék, bőrszék, borászok

b r sz k r t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 16)

borászkörút

s r l k f


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 16)

+borszakértő

súrolókefe

sz b r k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 16)

szoborkert

v z l s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 16)

vizuális

s t d b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 16)

üstdob

k l r n t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 17)

klarinét 

r d b t r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 17)

irodabútor

t d d k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 17)

autodidakta

b sz d n


----------



## oolong (2020 December 17)

obszidián

sz d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 17)

szeder

p k n s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 17)

pikáns

t n t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 17)

tonett

p n d r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 18)

pandúr / tüntet

t k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

ütőképes, tűkopás

s g l l


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 18)

sugall

m-r-k-n-l


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 18)

merőkanál, mérőkanál

m r k sz d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

marokszedő

h n k r sz


----------



## laara (2020 December 18)

éhenkórász 

n k v z t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

inkvizítor

l j m cs s


----------



## laara (2020 December 18)

olajmécses 

l t r b ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 18)

ultraibolya

v gy n d


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 18)

vagyonadó

k p s l l


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 18)

kopásálló

g r t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 19)

egérút

v z h r d


----------



## oolong (2020 December 19)

vízhordó

t z h r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

tűzharc

t p r t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 19)

tópart, tepertő 

b r m n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 19)

bérmunka

l j m z


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 19)

olajmező

v n d g h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 19)

vendégház

j s g r


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 19)

újságíró


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 20)

Sir John írta:


> újságíró


Feladvány is kellett volna!


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 20)

újságíró

r g m d


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 20)

Elnézést, az valóban lemaradt!

régimódi

f l d k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 20)

feledékeny

sz r k z t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

szórakoztató

l g z l


----------



## huncili (2020 December 20)

leigazol, elgázol

n n f ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

neonfény

d l g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 20)

időleges

n d t v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 20)

indítvány

t r j k


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 21)

terjék

j j m r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 21)

ujjamra

j f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

újfalu, éjfél

h j d n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 21)

hajadon

f s v ny


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

fösvény 

p t m s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

optimista

r j t k d


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

rejtekadó

g z l m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

gázlómadár

l f l


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

alufólia

r ny t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 21)

irányít

h r sz r z


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

hírszerző

k n z r v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

konzerv

b b t l


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

babtál , babaétel

b l b l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

belóbál, öbölbuli

d l m t


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

időlimit 

s t r n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

strand

l m v g


----------



## laara (2020 December 21)

álomvilág //helyett ólomüveg - elnézést a figyelmetlenségért

sz r l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 21)

szűrőlap

t l r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

taláros, túlérés, túlórás

f r z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 21)

_+ útleírás_

frizura

z n d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 21)

ózondús

v r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 21)

veríték

g r d r b


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 22)

gardrób

h t z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

hűtőüzem

l m p l z


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 22)

lámpaláz

a gy g p d l


----------



## laara (2020 December 22)

agyagpadló

f k p d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 22)

fékpedál

b k t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

baktérium

v z cs p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 22)

vízcsap

m s t r m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

mustármag

r m t ny


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 22)

rémtanya

p p l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 22)

pupilla

h j f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 22)

hajfürt

p t k cs


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 23)

pótkocsi

v r d ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 23)

véredény

d m t t t


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 23)

idomított

d m g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 23)

dumagép

n p l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 23)

naplopó

v z sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 23)

víziszony

d t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 23)

idétlen, időtlen

l p s m z


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 23)

lépesméz

k n k r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 24)

kunkori

k n v t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 24)

kinevet

s r t f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 24)

siratófal

k r l l


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 24)

korall

d c m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 24)

_+kérlel_

december

t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 24)

útlevél

d l b b


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 24)

délibáb

v d t l


----------



## oolong (2020 December 25)

védőital, védőétel, vadétel

b d t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 25)

bódító

f h j t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 25)

főhajtás

t sz t l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 25)

tisztelet

t l b l t


----------



## aniko45 (2020 December 25)

italbolt
k r v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 25)

kérvény

gy n r h


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 25)

egyenruha

b l k k r t


----------



## huncili (2020 December 26)

ablakkeret

s t k s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 26)

üstökös

n gy cs l d


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 26)

nagycsalád

h k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 26)

hőkamera

r t d l


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 27)

....erre még ötletem sincs.


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

*a*r_t_d_l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 27)

aratódal

s t r t g


----------



## huncili (2020 December 27)

stratégia

cs n cs l l


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 27)

csincsilla

n t r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

intrika

g t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 27)

égetett

t t g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

tótágas

g z v s l


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 27)

gőzvasaló

t t t t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 27)

tettetett

gy b z g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

ügybuzgó

r k n gy l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 27)

arkangyal

p r h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 27)

operaház

sz v n


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 27)

tótágas

v l l l t


----------



## huncili (2020 December 28)

#29,926 - szövőnő

#29,927 - vállalat

l p sz s


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 28)

lapszus?

t s p h n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

autóspihenő

b g l s


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 28)

bígelés

k n t r sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

_+bagóleső_

kantárszár

d r n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

időrend

m l v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

emelvény

l p sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

lapszám

g l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

galéria

k p p n t


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 28)

képpont, kapupánt

gy gy n v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

gyógynövény

t k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

tikett

p z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

_+etikett_

epizód

n z t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

nézőtér

s t t sz t k


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 28)

statisztika

s t r m gy r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

ostromgyűrű

n v n d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

növendék

p p l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 28)

paplan

d sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 28)

deszka, diszkó

j r f l d


----------



## huncili (2020 December 29)

#29,929 - elipszis-re gondoltam, de most látom már, hogy hibáztam, mert két l-lel kell írni, én meg csak a fülem után írtam! Elnézést!

járóföld

b l l j k


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

balalajka

d n k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 29)

édenkert

r v d r


----------



## huncili (2020 December 29)

rövidáru

r k m z g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

örökmozgó

l b r d


----------



## laara (2020 December 29)

lóborda, lábredő, laboridő /?

b k l n c


----------



## huncili (2020 December 29)

+ alabárd

bokalánc

sz k p r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

székpárna

b r n l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

ébrenlét

t k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

ütőképes

s l k s


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 29)

őslakos, salakos

s j t r sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

1.  

sajtreszelő

b j g n r


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

bájgúnár

v t j g


----------



## oolong (2020 December 29)

vétójog

b t j l


----------



## laara (2020 December 29)

betűjel

b sz t r k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 29)

absztrakt


v g b r


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 29)

üvegbúra

sz t r d


----------



## laara (2020 December 29)

sztráda, aszteroida, szteroid

b sz j r t


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 29)

az 1. 

buszjárat

sz t r z s


----------



## laara (2020 December 29)

sztereózás 

sz t r l g


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 29)

+szótárazás

asztrológia

sz t r g p d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

esztergapad

c t sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 29)

ecetszag

sz j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

észjárás

t p n t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

tapintat

g r g z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

gurigázás

r d r g m


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 29)

+igeragozás

rádiógram, radírgumi

d m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 29)

időmérő

zs b v s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 29)

zsibvásár

k r k t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 30)

kirakat

v d k z t t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 30)

védőkazetta 

v r r t t


----------



## Sir John (2020 December 30)

varrott /videokazetta

l b d j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 30)

labdajáték

t l g b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

átlagbér

p r k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 30)

perkál

p r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

_+parkoló_

apróság, pőreség

l z l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 30)

lázálom

l m b j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

elmebaj

t t r s


----------



## oolong (2020 December 30)

tatáros áttörés, útitárs, úttörés

t t t s


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 30)

tettes

v j k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

vajkrém

p r b r l t


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 30)

próbaőrlet 

p r m m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 30)

prémium

k sz t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 30)

#29,987 _+operabérlet_

akusztika

t l p n l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 30)

talponálló

h l l m z


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 31)

hullámzó

p k k n s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

pukkanás 

k r h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

korhű

g t r sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

gitárszóló

t l zm n


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

talizmán

t j t r m k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

tejtermék

m h k s


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

méhkas

H r t b gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

Hortobágy

s j t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

sejtés

t r zs k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

_+sajtos_

törzskönyv

v d m l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

vádemelés

n c l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

iniciálé

r sz t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

íróasztal

r f r r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

erőforrás

f r s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

fruska

j r d k


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

járadék

b r ny f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

bárányfelhő

s t n n


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

istennő

sz l t s n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

születésnap

gy r ty f ny


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

gyertyafény

sz v r v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

szivárvány

p t r d


----------



## beebeus (2020 December 31)

petárda

r p l g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

repülőgép

j g h d g


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

jéghideg

j g h z g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2020 December 31)

joghézag

k cs ny s


----------



## rituevu (2020 December 31)

kocsonyás

k p f g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2020 December 31)

kipufogó

cs k ny s


----------



## doktorur (2020 December 31)

csökönyös

r b r d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

ürüborda

c n b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

cinóber

k t b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

kötbér

k m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

kémia, kámea, kém, koma, kamu

b z d r


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 1)

búzadara

t r p s s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

turpisság törpösség 
b m b l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

bambulás, bömbölés

t b r t z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

tábortűz

t k f z l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

tökfőzelék

m r k z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

mérkőzés

t l k n z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

telekinézis

k k r c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

kukorica

l g h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

léghajó

z n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

zongora

l p h n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

alaphang

d z t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

időzítő, időzít, idézet

n t z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

intézet

l l t k r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

állatkert

r k l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

rákolló

cs p h d r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

cséphadaró

v g sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

vágószög, vigaszág

p r t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

operett

l n cs g ly s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

lencsegulyás

sz m v g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

szemüveges

cs l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

csülök, cselek, csalik, csalok, csalók

n r n cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

narancs

n t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

nőtlen
sz k d l g z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

szakdolgozat

d b h r ty


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

dobhártya
l k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 1)

lakodalom

p g cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

pogácsa 

gy r m k l n c f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

gyermekláncfű

p ty p n g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

pitypang

p l l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

pllangó

p l l n g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

pellengér

n sz j sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

nászéjszaka

l g ny l k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

legénylakás

sz m p t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

szimpatikus

l m n d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

elmond lemond limonádé

k k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

3.  

kökény

p l m d r


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 1)

palimadár

l m d z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 1)

álomidéző

f v r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

főváros

sz l l m d z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

szellemidézés _( 4-5-max.6 mássalhangzó)_

k r v n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

Éva néni52 írta:


> szellemidézés _( 4-5-max.6 mássalhangzó)_
> 
> k r v n


...elnézést....


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

karaván

l k m r z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

lakmározás

h s r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

hasüreg

k k c n k


----------



## laara (2021 Január 1)

kékcinke

k n d r k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

kandúrok

n p r f r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 1)

napraforgó

sz v r v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

szivárvány

n p l m n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 1)

naplemente

t l j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 1)

talaj

j g v r g


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 2)

jégvirág

sz m f n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

kiskalap írta:


> talaj
> 
> j g v r g


+ étolaj


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

szimfónia

t b r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 2)

tubarózsa

h l d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

hálaadás haladás

k s k k s


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 2)

kiskakas

k r j c r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

krajcár

h f h r k


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 2)

hófehérke

l m s k r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

almáskert

g n d l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 2)

gondolat, gondolát, gondolta

t r k z k k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

türkizkék

t z z m n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 2)

tűzzománc

cs t r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

csütörtök

sz k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 2)

iszkiri, szekér, szikár, szikra, Oszkár, uszkár, észak-ír

sz k r l d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

1.  

szekéroldal

l b g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

lebegés lebőgés

k sz r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

_+lobogás, libegés_

kaszárnya

t g d j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

tagdíj

d d m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

diadém

h h ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 2)

hóhiány

h t l t


----------



## laara (2021 Január 2)

hátulütő

r k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 2)

+hóhányó
erkölcs

b h c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

bohóc

j sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 2)

éjszaka

b t r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

botrány

m nny d r g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

mennydörgés

v k r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

vakarás 
évkörös

sz b d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

_+vakírás_

szabadalom

v gy l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

vágyálom 

d j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

időjárás

k k k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 2)

kakukk

r c j t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

arcjáték

sz l l m r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 2)

szellemirtó

n s p ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

naspolya

l m k t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 2)

ólomkatona

f c n k k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 2)

fácánkakaks

ty k t l v j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

tyúktolvaj

cs k l d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

csókolod,csikolod
g l m b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

aniko45 írta:


> csókolod,csikolod
> g l m b


+csokoládé


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

galamb

h r sz k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 2)

horoszkóp

j h ny j


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 2)

juhnyáj
l t .. ny g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 2)

oltóanyag

k r p l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

kereplő, kripli

v r k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

vérkép

d j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

időjárás

r r h n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

orrhang

r zs b k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

rózsabokor

v m sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

vámszedő

t r v ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

törvényes

m g f z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

megfőz

d v t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

_+magfúzió_

diavetítő

b r h z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

bérház 
b cs l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

becsület

d sz n t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

disznótor

d r k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

drakula

r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 3)

raktár, raktér, reaktor

f g g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

függöny

k r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 3)

kert, akarat, kurta, kerti, körte, karate

k l p cs


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

kalapács 

cs g ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

csigolya

l j t r j


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

lajtorja 

h t sz s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

hatszáz

r b b n


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

robbanó

k c f l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

akciófilm

sz r l


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

szerelő

sz t r j k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

sztrájk 

h m b r


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

hombár, hóember

h gy m r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

éhgyomor hegyemre

z n t


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

zenit, üzent

t n sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

teniszütő

g z m z d ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 3)

+üzenet

gőzmozdony

c l f r sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

acélfűrész célfrász 

sz l l n t s


----------



## laara (2021 Január 3)

szellentés 

v s v l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

vasvilla 

t n g r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

tengerész

sz b n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

észbontó

v r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

vérszem

b d sz n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

ebédszünet

t l m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

átalment

d g h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

_+ételminta_

dugóhúzó

t l j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

talaj 

t l v j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

_+étolaj_

tolvaj

h g sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

hegesztő

g s t r m k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

égéstermék

f ny z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

fényűzés

d z z sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

duzzasztó

d p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

időpont

n r m t v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

normatív

d l s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

dalest

s r k k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

+ idealista

sörkikérő, sarokkaró 

d d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

_+sarkkör_

dióda

k t n t t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 3)

kitüntetés 

d t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 3)

odatűz

h p t k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 3)

hapták
g l sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 3)

_+időutazó_
giliszta

h r m sz g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 3)

háromszög

h r m r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

háremőr

k l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 3)

kalóz, kalauz

t v r zs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

tavirózsa

n p p l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 3)

nappal, nappali

k ny v j l z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 3)

könyvjelző

v r g cs r p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 3)

virágcserép
r m v z t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 4)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> odatűz
> 
> h p t k


+ időutazó


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 4)

örömövezet, áramvezető

d l ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 4)

adóalany, időelőny

p ty ty s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

pettyes

f j v d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

fejvédő

sz m t g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

számítógép

f l s l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

felesleg

sz m b l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

szimbólum

d r n cs


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 4)

dréncső

s r s k n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

söröskancsó 

p k l p t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 4)

péklapát

n f l j cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

nefelejcs

m n sz t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

miniszter

r t s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

artista

s b sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

sebész, síbusz

t n v t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 4)

utánvét, utánavető, tini vétó, tanvita

t n v ny t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

tanévnyitó

p ty p ng


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 4)

pitypang
d v r l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 4)

udvarló

h m r s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 4)

humorest, humorista

n p r f r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 4)

napraforgó

b r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 4)

Bartók, barátok, bőrtok, birtok

v d sz b


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 5)

vadászeb

l l v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 5)

éllovas

l t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 5)

eltol, letol, elítél, elutal, előétel

p r l g f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

parlagfű

k r cs ny f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 5)

karácsonyfa

n p t j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

naptej

gy m l cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 5)

gyümölcs

t l cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

tölcsér

v zs g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 5)

vizsga

v zs l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

vizsla

v g z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 5)

végzet

sz n t f l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

szántóföld

m ny ny r sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 5)

mennyország

g n d l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 5)

gondolat

sz n t r


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 6)

szaniter, színtér

sz v h h t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 6)

szavahihető

h r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 6)

hurut, hárít

k r sz l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 6)

koraszülött

m g z n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 6)

magazin

k l l m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 6)

kellemes

g m k p cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 6)

gémkapocs

h j t r t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 6)

hajótörött

h j d n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 6)

hajdina

s m l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 6)

sámli
k r k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 6)

kirakat

gy n l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

egyenlet

s b t


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 7)

síbot, subatű

h t p s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

hótaposó

l g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 7)

liget

b b l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

biblia

l g h j


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 7)

algahéj, lógó haj, léghajó

h j f r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

hajforgó

sz v z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 7)

szavazás

j g k r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

jégkrém

p l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 7)

plató

f n n s k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

+ palota
fennsík

f r ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 7)

furulya

k l r n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 7)

klarinét

n gy b g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 7)

#30229 +hajóféreg

nagybőgő

sz p l t l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

szeplőtelen

b r k l v s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 7)

birkaleves, borókaleves, uborkaleves

zs r g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 7)

zsírégető

k r sz r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 7)

korszerű

v s r n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 7)

vasárnap, vásárnap

k ty v ty l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 7)

kótyavetyél
b l d g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 7)

boldogtalan

j l sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

aniko45 írta:


> kótyavetyél
> b l d g t l n


"4-5 max. 6 mássalhangzó..."


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 7)

jelszó

z t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 7)

ízetlen

f ny f


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 8)

fenyőfa
l m t l n


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 8)

álmatlan

s r s t r s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 8)

sorstárs

sz n v d ly


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 8)

szenvedély

d l s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 8)

dalest

b r t v h b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 8)

borotvahab
v gy k z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 8)

vágyakozás

t k m g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 8)

tökmag

h j t r t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 8)

hajótörött

gy k r l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 8)

gyakorlás

t k r t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 8)

takarítás

b g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 8)

begurítás, beugratás

l l l j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 8)

alleluja

l b j j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 8)

lábujj 

l b r l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 9)

elborul

l p s f g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

laposfogó

l gy cs p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 9)

légycsapó

f l d r j z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

földrajz

v k c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 9)

vakáció

cs r sz ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

cseresznye

k l t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 9)

keltike, kelták, kalitka

k l t k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

kultikus

k t l k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 9)

_l l l j --> illóolaj_
katolikus

k s l ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

kislány

l l t gy r ty


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 9)

illatgyertya

cs g h z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 9)

csigaház

b r s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 9)

bírság, bíróság

l r k


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 10)

lurkó

cs r k d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 10)

acsarkodó

n t g t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 10)

integet

k d v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 10)

kedves 

m s r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 10)

műsár, miseár, Misi ürü, műsor, emusor

s m sz r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 11)

doktorur írta:


> műsár, miseár, Misi ürü, műsor, emusor
> 
> s m sz r t


Mivel nem tudjuk a megfejtést, ezért várjuk, hogy fellebbentsd a fátylat. De azért haladjunk is.

s m b k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 11)

sombokor

f l d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 11)

doktorur írta:


> sombokor
> 
> f l d l m


Viszont nem írtad, hogy az előző feladványodnál mi a megfejtés.


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 11)

_// somszüret (?)_
földalma

g z d g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 11)

Bocsánat! 

somszüret lett volna.


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

gazdag

k s n k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

késnek
v d n k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

védnök

k r t r m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

körterem
k z s s g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

közösség /kuratórium

p m f l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

pamflet
k l l g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 11)

kullog

b g l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

bagóleső

b l l g s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

ballagás
k r t r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 11)

kortárs

s n d sz n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

Sündisznó
b n s k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

bűnösök

k l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

kelet
cs p d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 11)

csapadék

r t l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 11)

értél
l m p k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

aniko45 írta:


> kelet
> cs p d k


+ kilátó


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

lámpák

k t l k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 11)

+rituálé

katolikus

n t r j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 11)

interjú

sz m t g p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

számítógép

h v z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 11)

havazás

h b t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 11)

hibátlan

sz r l m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 12)

szerelmes

sz v sz l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Január 12)

szívószál

m l c l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 12)

malaclopó

t k m g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 12)

tökmag

b v sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 12)

bevesz, bevisz, bűvész

cs g ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 12)

csigolya

p l cs n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 12)

palacsinta

r ny t l l r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 12)

aranytallér

cs k m z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 12)

csokimáz

b r ny h m l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 12)

bárányhimlő
v d m l c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 12)

vadmalac

c r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 12)

ceruza

b sz r k ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 13)

boszorkány

g r b n c s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

garabonciás

h l f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

halfilé

f n n s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 13)

fennsík

k n r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

kanári

k r k d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

krokodil

sz m b l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

szimbólum

v r r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 13)

varroda

m n f k t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

manufaktúra

gy n gy v r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

gyöngyvirág

f r d sz b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

fürdőszoba

k n d l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

kandalló

p ty p n g


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 13)

pitypang

p t t n ty


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

pattantyú

g z m z d ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

gőzmozdony

m n d n h t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 13)

mindenható

m t r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

matróz

v g h gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

üveghegy

p s t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 13)

apostol

sz m t g p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 13)

számítógép

r m s


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 13)

rémes éremeső (aromás ormos remis romos rumos romás rámás rímes römis urémiás)

h m s


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

hamis, hamueső, hímes

p r d k t m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

produktum

t p d k


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

útpadka

p r b d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

próbaidő

f g cs k


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 13)

fogócska 

k l m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

Kelemen, Kálmán, kulmina

t r f l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

tréfál
l g t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 13)

legitim

t n f ly m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

tanfolyam
f l l s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

felelőség

b k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 13)

bokalánc

m m n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

immunitás, ammonites

f l t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 13)

filter

n p sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

_+faltörő_

népszerű

l d z t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

áldozat
k r h z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

kárhozat, kórházat

v gy l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 13)

vágyálom
sz t k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 13)

szitakötő

r r sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 14)

orrszerű, orrszűrő

k r k r z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 14)

karkörzés

v s r n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 14)

vasárnap

p t n n s


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 15)

pótnénis(?), mert a _pattanás_ nem jön ki


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

_(Elnézést, elrontottam... )_

p t n s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

patinás

r b b n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

robbanás

t r m b t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

trombita

k k k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

kukkol, kukkoló

h t p s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

hótaposó

cs l l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

csillag, csillog

h z t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

éhezett, hízott, hozott, huzatot

k s k p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

+háztető

kiskapu
g m k sz ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

gumikesztyű

t l v l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

útlevél

f r ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

furulya

p c t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

piactér

n f l j cs


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 15)

nefelejcs

b zs r g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

bizsergés

m n sz t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

miniszter

h d v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

hódvár

p sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

Pásztó, paszta, puszta, pszt!

b k v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

bekever, bekavar, bikavér

h v r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

hóvirág

k p v s l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 15)

képvisel, képviselő, kapavasaló, kőpáva sül

c l d r t


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 15)

hóvirág
acéldrót

b v r r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 15)

búváróra

r k f n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 15)

rákfene

k k k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 15)

kakukk

r m k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 15)

áramkör

t n g r sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 15)

tengerész 

t r t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

törött

v g l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 16)

végleg

k p t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

kapatos

p h t s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 16)

puhatestű

l k h l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

alkohol

f f v s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 16)

fafúvós

b d sz n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 16)

ebédszünet

j g k r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

jégkorong

d m l l m s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 16)

időmilliomos

b sz l l m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

buszállomás

t l t m t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 16)

italautomata

n s p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

naspolya

k r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 16)

korlát

t l n t m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 16)

talentum

k t t m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 16)

kétütemű

t t v ly


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 16)

etetővályú, itatóvályú

t t v z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

tatváz, tatuváz, itatóvíz, tetőváz, tetvező 

t l t r d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

tolatóradar

v d t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

védőital

v k c n


----------



## laara (2021 Január 17)

vakcina

t n t r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 17)

tántorog, tántorgó

t n t h l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

tintahal

k k r sz k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 17)

kőkorszak

l b k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

libikóka

b r n l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 17)

boronált 

t n k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

_+ébrenlét_

tankönyv

m d r t j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 17)

madártej

f g g ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

függöny

z m n k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 17)

zimankó

cs p d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 17)

ácspad, csapódó, csapda

cs l l g j gy


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 17)

#30401 +körlet

csillagjegy

cs l l p ly


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

csillepálya

m l l p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

mullpólya

r ny k r


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

aranykor, árnyékóra

b ny k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

bányakár

f t b l n d


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

futóbolond // + banyakor, banyakór

f l f d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 17)

felfed

p r z l


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 17)

prézli

b r z l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 17)

berezel

g l m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 17)

galamb

p l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 17)

épület, pilóta, palota

j h ny j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 17)

j h ny j

k l n d r m


----------



## laara (2021 Január 17)

kalendárium

p f v z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 17)

pofavizit

j h ny j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 17)

juhnyáj

n gy p p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 17)

nagy popó, négy pipi, nagypapa

n k t r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 17)

nektarin

r zs b k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 18)

rózsabokor

l m z r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

lemezáru

t m z r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

témazáró

m ly l p k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

molylepke

t r m k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

termék

b z d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

búzadara

k l n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

különc, kolonc, kilenc

k ny v t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

könyvtár

k cs k b k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

kecskebak, kecskebéka

k k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

kökény

sz m v g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

szemüveg

t b r t z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

tábortűz

t p k


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 18)

utópiák, etapok, etiópok

z t p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

izotóp

t r v l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

tervel, útravaló

b r s v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

birsvelő, borsóval

d p n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

időpont

b l t t c p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

_+diópánt_

balettcipő

s v r g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

sóvárog, sóvirág

s v ny v l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

ásványvilág

t r n r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

tornaóra

k p c t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 18)

kapacitás

b l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

belga , balga, biológia

d h ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

dohány

k t n g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 18)

kőtenger

r k l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

reklám

g l g ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

galagonya

r l m ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

őrlemény

l z r d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

elzáródás

l z r gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 18)

lézerágyú

f l d t


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 18)

feladat, felüdít

t l d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

Toledo, tőled, Tilda, Toldi, toldó, tilde, túlad, tolódó, télidő, útiláda

s p l d


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 18)

sípláda

s p l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 18)

sípoló, Spal, sápoló

s t l m g n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 18)

sétálómagnó

r m l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

doktorur írta:


> elzáródás
> 
> l z r gy


+alezredes


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

rémálom

k p p n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 18)

képpen, koppan 

k p v s l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 18)

képviselő
f j l d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> képpen, koppan
> 
> k p v s l


+kappan


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

fejlődés

l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 18)

lett, éltet, altat, letét, alátét, lottó

n c k l p d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 18)

enciklopédia

k r k p r


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 19)

kerékpár

p r k t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 19)

praktika

p r k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

iparkamara

v l c p d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

velocipéd

p r f m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 19)

#30480 +porkamra

parfüm

f n d v l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

fondüvilla

f k h gy m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

fokhagyma

t m r z k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

ütemérzék

s n d sz n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

sündisznó

h p h ly


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 19)

hópehely

h p h p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

hepehupa

s r g r p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

sárgarépa

sz v r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

szivárvány

s p r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

spárga

v d r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

vadorzó

s p g t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

spagetti

v s v l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

vasvilla

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

csirkeszárny

b z k l sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

búzakalász

s s sz g


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 19)

sasszeg

sz r k s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

szürkeség

p zs m p c k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

pézsmapocok

k k t sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

kaktusz

r g l l


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 19)

Öregolló // Jü Hua:Testvérek c. művének egyik szereplője (nem valószínű, hogy ez, de lehetne… )

l g t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

oolong írta:


> Öregolló // Jü Hua:Testvérek c. művének egyik szereplője (nem valószínű, hogy ez, de lehetne… )
> 
> l g t


rogalló


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

l g t --> liget, eleget, eléget, leéget, alagút, leugat

b r ny h m l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

bárányhimlő

n d l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

andalog, andalgó

f g k f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

fogkefe

n p t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

naptár

b l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 19)

baleset

g sz k d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

égszakadás

k p r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 19)

képregény

m g t r t s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 19)

megtartás,magatartás
t v b b t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 19)

továbbít

sz t n d j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 19)

ösztöndíj

k l l t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 20)

kiállítás, kelletés

l t sz g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 20)

látószög

r m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

erőember, aromabor, rémbáró, irambíró

l m l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 20)

elemelt

v d r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 20)

vadőr, vidra, veder, vödör, Vidor

b k m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

bukómadár, békemadár, békameder, bikamodor

j n d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 20)

ajándék

v r n d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

várandós

k s m m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 20)

kismama

cs cs m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

csecsemő

l n g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 20)

lángos

k z k r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 20)

kézkrém

f g d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 20)

fogadás, fogadós, fogdos

r d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

irodalom

s t l p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 20)

sítalp

l v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

_+sütőlap_

lavina

s h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 20)

sóhivatal

cs t r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 20)

csütörtök

l r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 20)

álarc

h j t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 20)

hajtómű

k l l n cs


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 20)

kullancs

p d v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 21)

pudvás

k r t f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 21)

körtefa

p k l p t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 21)

péklapát

k v c k l


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 21)

kievickél

g n d n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 21)

gondnok

h b v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 21)

habverő

t r h ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 21)

tarhonya

z p r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 21)

záporeső

j g l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 21)

jégoldó

z z m r


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 22)

zúzmara

k r n s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 22)

karnis

s r t f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 22)

siratófal

n p f ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 22)

napfény

n p z gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 22)

napozóágy

h m k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

homok, hímek

l t m z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 22)

látómező

d d l v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 22)

diadalív

k k s t r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

kakastaréj

t p r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 22)

tűpárna

f h r n m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 22)

fehérnemű

v r s ny t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

versenyautó

c l f t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 22)

célfotó
g p z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 22)

gépezet

h l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 22)

hálóing

l j s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 23)

olajsütő

l l j r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 23)

elöljáró

l s t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

lóistálló

k p l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 23)

kápolna, káplán

k p l f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

köpülőfa

d r m d r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 23)

darumadár

g b k l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 23)

+dromedár
égbekiáltó

n r c sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

nárcisz

m b r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

emberség

f r n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

front

c r k sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

_+farontó_

cirkusz, cirkász

h t l v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

hétalvó

r ssz cs n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

rosszcsont

r c d l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 23)

récedal, árcédula

r c p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

arcpirító

cs k v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

csökevény

t l sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

tolószék

k m r ny k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

_+ítélőszék_

komornyik

h m b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 23)

hóember

k l n cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

kilincs

t n d r k r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 23)

tündérkert

z b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

izobár

l l n r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

zebra

k r ly n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

ellenőr

n p t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

#30,582 királynő, királyné

naptár

k l t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

kalitka

h j d n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

hajdan, hajadon, hajdina

k n m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

aknamező

s k n d l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

skandál

t r h ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

tarhonya

t r s b l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

túrósbéles

l m zs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

alamizsna

sz p f r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

iszapfürdő

t l cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

tölcsér

z n v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

özönvíz

d s v t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

adásvétel

gy n gy h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 23)

gyöngyház

t z r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 23)

tüzérség, tűzőrség

z m l z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

izomláz

k t c b g r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 23)

katicabogár
k s t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 23)

kóstoló

b t r s g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 23)

bátorság
s k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 23)

sokadalom

p d l sz ny g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 23)

padlószőnyeg
t v b b t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 23)

továbbít

v z k r sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 23)

vízkereszt
d n t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 24)

döntés, odaintés, donátus

f k r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 24)

fiákeres

d d g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

dadog

p c n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

páciens

n p k l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

napkelte

k t f k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

kötőfék

p p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

pepita

p t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

patikus, optikus, patkós

s t t sz t k


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

statisztika 

t s l l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

utasellátó

c r z


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

ceruza

sz l r ny k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

szélárnyék

h z t t


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

háztető

b b p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

bubópestis

t s t p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

#30,612 _+poétikus_

testápoló

t t k r


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

testápoló, Ottokár 

m n t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

_+titkár_

menetel, mentol, mentalé

l k h r t


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

lökhárító

t l g z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

útelágazás

j r k r t


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

járókeret

l t n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

látens

l k p c


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

lókupec

k p c r n gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

kapcarongy, Kupac őrnagy 

l n d k r k


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

lendkerék

r v ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

érvényes

v n t s n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

vonatsín

v r r g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

varrógép

d r k v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

deréköv

n n sz


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 24)

ananász

n r n d l s


----------



## laara (2021 Január 24)

nőrendelés, ínrándulás

b ny d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

bonyodalom

g m n z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

gimnázium

t l h l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

telihold

t v d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

tévedés, távadás

r m s t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

őrmester 

l m n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

limonádé

z n k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 24)

zenekar

k r m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 24)

karmester

j n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

január

l l n d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 24)

állandó, illendő, álló nád, ellened

c l l l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

2.  

celluloid

t m n t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 24)

tőmenet, autómentő, atomnóta, tómente

t m n t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 24)

2.  

töméntelen

l m m n t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 25)

ólommentes, lámamintás

b c sz m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

bociszem

v t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

vitaest

p z d r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

puzdra

p d r m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

púdermáz

b g t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

bigott

t r t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

törött, törtető

t n k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

tankönyv

d l g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

dolgos, időleges

c p f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

_+dialógus_

cipőfűző

f l f r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

falfúró, felfér, felfúr

f l f r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

falfirka

l g g m b


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

léggömb

sz k l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

sziklás, iszkolás, úszkálás

f sz t v l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

fesztivál

k l l g n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

kolléganő, kollagén

l ny g z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

lenyűgöző

sz v r v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

szivárvány

p r l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

pirult, porolt, párolt..... nekem ez jutott az eszembe, biztos van még valami más is

r k l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 25)

_+poroltó  _

reklám

j n d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

ajándék

k r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

karos, keres, káros, akarás, korsó, Körös, kőrös, kérés, koros, kórus, kőris, karós, ökrös

k r sz l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

Kedves Doktorur, te stílusodban: ökörszaltó


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 25)

körszelet

l t k p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 25)

életképes

g z t k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

egzotikus

k s p ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 25)

kispályás

n g d k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

engedékeny

l t t v ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

ültetvény

l z c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

lazac

sz r l m


----------



## laara (2021 Január 25)

szerelem

p r t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 25)

portok, portéka

sz r sz l


----------



## laara (2021 Január 25)

szőrszál

r s k n g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

óriáskenguru

h r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 25)

hering

b l h


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 25)

bolha, balhé

h j k f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 25)

hajkefe

m d r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 25)

modern

v l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 26)

valós, évelős, velős

v l g h r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

világhírű

g ly s t l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 26)

golyóstoll

g s l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

igásló

l t v ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

látványos

p r sz v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

porszívó

g l m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

galamb

g r d d m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

gardedám

v sz sz h n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

visszhang

p t v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

pitvar

b r k k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

brokkoli

h d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 26)

hídelem

h d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

_+hiedelem_
hadijáték

v z sz n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

vízszintes

l b k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 26)

lábikra

v l t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

véletlen

b sz r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 26)

abszurd

d z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

idézet

k ny m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 26)

kinyomoz

l j b gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

olajbogyó

k p r z t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 26)

kápráztat, kupírozott

d v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

odavés

z b h gy z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 26)

_+odvas_

zabhegyező

gy n r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

egyenáram

p s k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 26)

piskóta

k z f g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 26)

kézfogó

p n g v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

pingvin

p t k l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 26)

patkol

t l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

táltos, tiltás

p r m r


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 26)

primőr, premier

t z n gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 26)

tizenegy

l t m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

látomás

l l t f l h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

illatfelhő

r t r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

rátarti

k p cs l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

_+reterát_

kapcsolt

b g cs g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 27)

búgócsiga

cs cs r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

csúcserőmű

l t l b n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Január 27)

általában
l h t s g s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

lehetőség

l k h l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 27)

alkohol

l k v g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 27)

_lehetséges_
lékvágás

n sz t l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

nosztalgia

d g ny s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 27)

dagonyás, időigényes

ny g l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

nyugalom, anyagelem

v g c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 27)

végcél, vágóacél

h m b r g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

hamburger 

l g r n t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

ülőgarnitúra

sz k cs v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

székcsavar

r ch d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 27)

orchidea

f l d r j z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

földrajz

k p m t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 27)

képmutatás

ny k k n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

#30,733 _+ászokcsavar_

nyakkendő

s l l r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 27)

saller

t l l r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

tallér

b l n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

bilincs

b r k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 27)

bróker

f k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

fiáker
t s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 27)

test

t n f ly m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

Éva néni52 írta:


> test
> 
> t n f ly m


+autista


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

tanfolyam

n b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 27)

nebuló

d d l v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

diadalív

g t f t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

gátfutás

m r t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

Márton, maraton, mértan, martini

p l d t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 27)

példatár

r b g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 27)

robog, rebeg, rabiga

k j l k


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 28)

kéjlak

k r n cs l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

kérincsél

d m ny z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 28)

adományoz

d m c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

idomacél

v j k r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 28)

vajkrém

f g r v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

fogorvos

p c b t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

pecabot

z p t j s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

záptojás

m g s l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

magasles

c l n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

cilinder

h t t v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

hatótáv

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 28)

honvágy

t k t r m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

toktermés

n k d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

nokedli

m g f z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 28)

megfőz, megfázó, magfúzió

k m r ny k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 28)

komornyik
t l p n l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

talponálló

b b zs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 28)

babazsúr, babazsír 

k t l g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

katalógus

l g h j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 28)

léghajó

t l t t l l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 28)

töltőtoll

t l t l k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 28)

töltelékáru

p r d n t


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 29)

perdöntő

f r t t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 29)

frottír

f r g t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 29)

fregatt, faragott, fura gitt, fürge tetű, féregtető, frígiai tütü

f r g d b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

forgódob

b k l n c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 29)

bokalánc

t r l k z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 29)

törülköző 

p v z t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

epevezeték

gy n t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 29)

gyóntató, egyöntetű

b t r ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 29)

botrány

s j n l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

#30,781 _+ugyanott_

sajnálatos

m k r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 29)

makramé

r k c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 29)

reakció

b k f n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

bukfenc

g t s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 29)

égitest

l m n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

limonádé

n t s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 29)

nótaest

l n t sz v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 29)

lantszvit

g r t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 29)

ígéretes, gurítás, egértusa

k v r s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

keverősütő

m b c z s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 30)

+akvarista

ambiciózus

f r h t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

#30,791 _+ugratás_

farhát, férhet

l b c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

lébecol

k d r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 30)

kudarc

l p cs f k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

lépcsőfok

h r s ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 30)

harsány, harisnya

r t r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

retorzió

ny k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 30)

nyaklánc

p zs t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

pázsit

g r l k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

ugrálókötél, egérlakatoló 

p r m g n s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

pormágnes 

k sz j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

_+iparmágnás_

ékszíj

g h j l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

éghajlat

r v cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

úrvacsora

p r f sz k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 30)

porfészek

p r k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

párakötés

g z m n d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

igazmondó

s k r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

skarlát, sikerült

l p z r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

lapzárta
b t g s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

betegség

t k p s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

ütőképes

t l p ny l


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

talpnyaló

t z l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

tűzoltó

s r d


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

esőerdő, Sarud

c r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

oolong írta:


> esőerdő, Sarud
> 
> c r d


őserdő


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

ciráda

zs r f


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

zsiráf 

f r j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

férj, fürj, fúrj

c r k sz


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

cirkusz

f r k sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

firkász

k l t m ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 30)

költemény

k s k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

keskeny

t r l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

türelem, tarolom, törülöm, térelem

t l h r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

ételhordó 

c n j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

óceánjáró

d l b b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

délibáb
sz r l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

szerelmes

d n sz r sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 30)

dinoszaurusz

n p sz m v g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

napszemüveg

v k f l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Január 30)

vakfolt

h l t t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 30)

holttér

v d m s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 30)

vidámság

r t l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 30)

Őrtilos, rátolás, rituális, réti les

f r g r t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 30)

féregirtás, forgóaratás, faragórétes

p r r t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

eperirtás, periratos

cs k v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

csokivés

h l sz h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

halászhajó

k t m r n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

katamarán

l g g m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

léggömb

h z t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

háztető, éhezett, húzott
n sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

nászút

h t l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

hatalmas

c k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

kiskalap írta:


> csokivés
> 
> h l sz h j


ócskavas


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

cukorka

r k m p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

érkampó
m k r f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

mikrofon

s t k s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 31)

üstökös

t s t k sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

testékszer

m k sz m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

mákszem

b z k l sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

búzakalász

g r t s


----------



## oolong (2021 Január 31)

ígéretes ugratás, gurítás, ágirtás

k r t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

keretes, kertes, kürtös, körítés, kerítés, kéretés

h v s s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

havaseső

b r t l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Január 31)

brutális

l c k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

léckeret

p f r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

páfrány

n p z gy


----------



## laara (2021 Január 31)

napozóágy

b r k sz z n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

birkaszezon 

b r g t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

borogatás

f j d l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 31)

fájdalom

k v n s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

fájdalom
kívánság

k l z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 31)

kalóz, kalauz, kielőz

g r v t c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

gravitáció

t n l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 31)

tanulás

sz v sz l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

szívószál

sz l m sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Január 31)

szalmaszál

k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

kilenc, kolonc

cs z m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

csizmadia

k b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

kabin

h z t j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

_+ikebana_

háztáji

b k b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

békebeli

h z v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

huzavona, éhezvén

p r j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

paraj, perje

d j t m l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

_+apraja_

idejétmúlt

k t b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

kötbér

h m n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

_+október_

humánus

k l v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

Kalevala

l m b t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

_+oklevél_

ólombetű

t r cs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

trécsel

l t v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

látvány

l l n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

_+oltvány_

illendő

r n d sz r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

rendszeres

t r z r


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Január 31)

trezor

t k h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

tokhal

l b k k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

rituevu írta:


> tokhal
> 
> l b k k


+ tőkehal


----------



## rituevu (2021 Január 31)

hadihajó

j t k v z t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Január 31)

játékvezető

k p l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Január 31)

képlet, kapált

n p sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Január 31)

népszerű

k s b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 1)

kosbor

k t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

kotta, kettő, Kitti, kutató, iktat, oktat, katat, kötőtű, ketté

cs r d n g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

csűrdöngölő

k m d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

komédiás

d k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

dekórum, diókrém

f h j t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

főhajtás

t h j t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

tőhajtás

t m f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 1)

támfal

v t m ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

veteményes

t r c k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 1)

tricikli

b r t v h b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

borotvahab

p ty l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 1)

potyaleső

j g k r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

jégkrém

n p t j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

naptej

m b l d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

umbulda

g r g l z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 1)

gurgulázik

h z v n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 1)

huzavona

m t sz l l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

metszőolló

n k r n s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

unikornis

l t t r v s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 1)

állatorvos

b r r v l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

beebeus írta:


> állatorvos
> 
> b r r v l


altatóorvos


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

borravaló

g z s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 1)

gazság, igazság

g z n g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

égzengés

t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 1)

tart, tárt, terít, térít, torta, tört, túrt, tűrt

gy m s t n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 1)

Éva néni52 írta:


> tart, tárt, terít, térít, torta, tört, túrt, tűrt
> 
> gy m s t n


tarot


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

egymásután 

r v h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

űrvihar

p r n p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

pórnép

gy n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

gyónom, egynemű, ágynemű

k r l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

kerület, korlát, karolt

sz t l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

asztalka, osztalék, szétlök

k n t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 2)

kontár kentaur

k r l t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

_+kontra_

kerülőtáv, korlátív

p n cs l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 2)

+karöltve

pincsilé, pancsol, puncsol

p n c l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

_a pincsilé Kazinczy-díjas!_  

páncéling

n p l p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 2)

néplopó, naplopó, női polip

k p c t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

kapacitál

d c n s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 2)

decens

k d l m p


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 2)

ködlámpa

n t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

notórius

c k l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

ciklus, céklás

f g d l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

fogadalom

r g l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

rágalom, reagálom, rágóelem, rigóalom

h b k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

habókos

n p t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

naptár

h v r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

hóvirág

r m r s s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

áramerősség

v r g b l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

vargabéles

k z m t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

kozmetikus

k l cs ly k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

kulcslyuk

h b s t r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

habos torta

b r s l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

birsalma

k r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

kering, korong

l k t r n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 2)

alaktorna 

k p v g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

_+elektron_

kapavágás

v r g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> kering, korong
> 
> l k t r n


+ keringő


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

virágos

k m r ny k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

komornyik

j s p s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

jáspis

k c k h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

kockahas

t r h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 2)

tárhely 

k m ny t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 2)

keményítő

m n f k t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 2)

manufaktúra

t n g r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 2)

tenger

m z g p sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 2)

mozigépész

m l b s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 2)

mélabús

s t m p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 2)

stempli

p t m s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 2)

optimista

k s m s


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 3)

kismise

k r g v s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 3)

kéregvasút

l b b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

libabőr

k t f r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 3)

kútfúró

k gy l m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 3)

kegyelem

t l z n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 3)

autólízing

z z m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

zúzmara

p r d t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 3)

áporodott

r k l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

reklám

l t t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 3)

ültetés

b r k s t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

borkóstoló

cs r d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 3)

cserediák

n m z t k z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

nemzetközi

f k t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 3)

féktáv

p l l n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

pellengér

t j l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 3)

tejláz

l k t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 3)

lakat 

p l v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

#30,976 _+útjelző_

pulóver, paláver

h p t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 3)

+ puliverő, Pál vére

hapták

c k r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

cikornya

d n k r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 3)

ódonkert, édenkert

d ny sz t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

edényszett

j r t ny


----------



## raczk70 (2021 Február 3)

jártányi

t l t t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 3)

töltőtoll

v d l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

védőoltás

t sz r s


----------



## raczk70 (2021 Február 3)

útszórósó

f j n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 3)

_+tűszúrás 
(útszórósó remek idea!) _

fajankó

r s k l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 4)

óraskála

p z d r j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 4)

pozdorja

l l g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 4)

állag, lelóg, ellóg

m l l b s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

mellbőség

d m t t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 4)

idomított

p sz p p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

pauszpapír

h n g r k n


----------



## raczk70 (2021 Február 4)

hangorkán

k m p l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 4)

komplett

s b t p sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 4)

sebtapasz

t j sz n h b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 4)

tejszínhab

h n t p r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 4)

hintőpor

h f h r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

hófehérke

r h t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 4)

rühatka

s p r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

seprek, seprűk, sípark, őspark

z n g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 4)

zenegép, ózongép

g n r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 4)

generátor

b t r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 4)

bitorol

j t l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 4)

jutalom

n n sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 4)

ananász

f n t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 4)

fentire fintor

k n t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 4)

kontár, kontúr, kentaur

t n t r m


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 4)

tanterem

t g m n d t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 4)

tanterem

h d h j


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 4)

hadihajó

h f h r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 4)

hófehér
gy g ly


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 5)

ágyúgolyó

l b r l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 5)

elborul, leborul, elbírál, elaborál

l b r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

albérlet

s t l p t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 5)

sütőlapát

b t n l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

betanul

k z k r m


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

kézkrém

l v l j


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 5)

+bioetanol

olívaolaj

v j m r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

vajmártás

f n m s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 5)

finomság

v l t r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

velőtrázó

k l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 5)

_(tagmondat) - fentebb kimaradt_
kalapács

t l gy f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

tölgyfa

j s g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 5)

újságíró

l z c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

lazac

z n ly k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

ózonlyuk

ty k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

tyúkanyó

l m cs r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 5)

elemcsere
k p l k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

képalkotás, kupolakötés

z n v z


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

özönvíz

g r r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

agrárium, egéröröm, ugróáram

h n t sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 5)

hintaszék

cs d t m g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

csődtömeg

p t k z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 5)

építkezés

h j cs v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 5)

hajócsavar

z n sz r z


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 5)

zeneszerző

l b r t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

librettó (libertate)

l h r c s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 6)

élharcos

l s h r cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

lesőharcsa

l p l l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

lapállás

k r l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

_+alapállás_

kérelem, karolom

b cs k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

bocskor

v g z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

végzet

p t l k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

pótlék

l k t r sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

alkatrész, alkotórész, lakatrész, előkotorászó

f r sz r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 6)

fúrószár, farszőr, fűrészáru

t m k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

témakör

m n k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

munkakör, mankóár, manikűr

b k p p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 6)

békepipa

t r d k l cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

térdkalács

k h s l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 6)

kohósalak

sz t ly t r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

osztálytárs

k r n d l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

kirándulás

f t sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 6)

fűtőszál

sz v r v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

szivárvány

f r r f j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 6)

forrófejű

h s g d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

hűségidő

l m zs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

elemózsia

n p k r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 6)

napkorong

zs r n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

zsarnok

k k l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 6)

kókler

r ty r ty


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kókler
> 
> r ty r ty


játékon kívül: rityerötye


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

retyerutya

cs l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 6)

csalitos

b s t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 6)

_+csőlátás_

obsitos

k c m z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

akácméz
gy gy t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 6)

gyógyít

n h ny n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

néhányan

k l d t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 6)

küldetés

g r g z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 6)

görgőzés

h l l g t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 7)

hallgatás

l d s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 7)

előadás, áldás, élőidős, öldös, éledés, oldás

m m r t sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

memóriateszt

s t t t


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 7)

sötétít, sütött, sétautat

f r z r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 7)

farizer

b b l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 7)

biblia

l k k cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

lakókocsi alákukucs 

p l n k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 7)

pelenka, pálinka

d t b z s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 7)

#31071 + gurigázás

adatbázis

d b t sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 7)

diabétesz

sz l g l l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 7)

szolgalelkű

b r t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 7)

barátság

v r g cs k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

virágcsokor

d r zs d r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 7)

darázsderék

h n s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 7)

éhínség, honiság

g l g ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

galagonya

l b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

élőben, lábon, libán, albán

m z k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

muzikális 

h s g s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

hűségesek

f r m l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

formálás

b m b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

bambán

m f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

_+bombanő_

mafla

p r k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

parkol, perkál 

k r r p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

korrupt

l t l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 7)

látlelet

s k m l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 7)

sikamlós

t k l s k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 8)

átkelések

p r g t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 8)

#31090 hűségeskü

#31098 töklaska

pergetés, pörgetés

l k k t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

elkékítés 

l p t s


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 8)

alapítás, lapítás, leépítés, ülepítés, aláépítés

k p t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

#31,077 -- mi az a farizer? én frizurára gondoltam

kapatos

m sz t k s


​​


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

misztikus

j g l d


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

jogelőd, jégláda, jegeld, éji galád

sz sz c c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

_+jégoldó_

asszociáció, szöszi cica, szesz icce

v l t l z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

váltóláz

r r g n c


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

arrogancia

h ny v t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

hányaveti

k t m r n


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 8)

katamarán

r d sz r


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 8)

rúdszerű irodaszer

n d sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

nádszárú, indaszerű

l z n g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 8)

lózung, lázong, lézeng, lízing

l sz n t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

elszántság

sz gy n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 8)

szégyen, szügyön

t t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

ittas

b l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

balta

m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 8)

meder, modor, míder

l g r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

lóugrás, légüres, elgórás

t s t p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 8)

testápoló

k t sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

kétszínű

r n g t n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

ringatón  

k p p n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 8)

koppan, kappan

d r g d l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

dörgedelem

l k d l m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 8)

lakodalom

k r t l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

kertelés

r d sz l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 8)

rádszól
m sz k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

maszkos, műszakos

f k n l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

aniko45 írta:


> rádszól
> m sz k s


erdőszéli


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

fakanál

k k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

kékít, kékítő, kiköt, kikötő, akiket

k t l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

kotlós

p p r k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> kékít, kékítő, kiköt, kikötő, akiket
> 
> k t l s


+ kukta


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

_+köteles_

paprikás

p t r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 8)

petárda

j sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 8)

éjszaka, íjászok

h d v r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 9)

hídverő

g l f l l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 9)

gólfelelős, gálafelelős 

t s t s k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 9)

autóstáska

p p sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 9)

pápaszem

t n h l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

#31,136 _+hódvár_

tonhal

t l t n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 9)

túlteng

f g g ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

függöny

m l t d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 9)

múltidő

l l l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

illóolaj

t b r t z


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 9)

tábortűz

sz n t sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

színtiszta

b sz r d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 9)

abszurd

m r m k


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 9)

műremek

t r m k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 9)

termék

t r s h t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 9)

tűréshatár

v r s t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

vurstli, vörösital, ivórostlé

v t d k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

vetődik
g h j l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

éghajlat

s t p l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 9)

istápol

ny t j


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

anyatej
b-z- l-sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 9)

búzaliszt

k n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

kanapé

p r l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 9)

poroltó

cs n g h n g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

csengőhang
m n m l b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

minimálbér

k k r d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

kokárda
r sz g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

részeges, országos

m k d v l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

műkedvelő
t l l k z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

találkozó

t z t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

tűztér
m s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

mester, mustár, műsátor

b n n h j


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 9)

banánhéj
p z t v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 9)

pozitívan

g g cs l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 9)

gőgicsél

t r f l cs r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 10)

térfélcsere

h n v d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 10)

honvéd

g t r h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 10)

gátőrház

p ty p n g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 10)

pitypang

ty k l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

tyúklétra

g r l c


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 10)

gerlice
f l m l


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

fülemüle

f t l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 10)

fűtőelem
b r ny k


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

bőrnyakú bárányka

t r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

útirány, torony

gy k l s


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

egykilós gyíkleső

r k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

rókales

l m m g


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

almamag

l m b g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

lumbágó

p t k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

apatikus optikus, poétikus patikus

s t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

4.  

üstökös

r sz t l


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 10)

resztli, íróasztal, Úrasztala

r sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

ereszt, raszta

b n k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 10)

bunkós

m l t s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 10)

+bankos

emeltség, méltóság

l s t r p l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 10)

lestrapál

r m l ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

örömlány

p l t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 10)

politúr, ápolótér

b l r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 10)

biliárd

b r n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 10)

bőrönd

t l cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 10)

talicska

t k l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 11)

tákolmány

k r f


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 11)

Korfu, karfa, kurafi

l z c k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

lazacikra

k sz r r


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 11)

koszorúér, ékszeráru

l j sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

olajszűrő

l p f n


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 11)

lépfene

l k t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 11)

lakott, lüktet

l k t m h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

Lakat Mihály alkotóműhelye  

p t k r k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 11)

bravúr! 

pótkerék

p t k m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

patakmeder

l n g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 11)

lángos 

l p t v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 11)

alapítvány

sz l r m


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 11)

szolárium

s ly s s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 12)

súlyosság

g r g t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 12)

görget, ugarégető

m s d p r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

másodperc

l z n g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 12)

+ígérget

lízing, lózung, lázong, lézeng

l p p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

lepipál, elpapol

b t l v s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 12)

betűleves

sz v d l s


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 12)

#31,209 +esélyesség

szuvidálás

g r n t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

garnitúra

m l b s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 12)

mélabús

m n b sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 12)

omnibusz

h l t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 12)

halatlan, hálátlan

l l t l n


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 12)

illetlen

r f sz t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 12)

erőfeszítés, árufosztás

j l k p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

jelkép 

h l zs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

hálózsák

l k t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 13)

alaktalan, lakatlan

l p k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

lepaktál

p l v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

pulóver

l b r n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

_+paláver_

labirintus

r m sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

áramszedő

sz m sz d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

szomszéd

sz m r m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

szemérmes

sz n l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

szánalmas

sz t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

szitok, szátok, Esztike, ösztöke, úszótök, osztok

b r p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

bőrpír

k r k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

karakter

s l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

+_karikatúra_

sólámpa

s l m p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

slampos

k l v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

kálvária

s k v l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

őskövület

h z v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

házavató

p r k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

párkány

p r t d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

partedli 

f p f


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 13)

fapofa

k-l-ncsm-


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

kilincsmű

j t z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

ajtózár

l v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 13)

lavina, lévén, eleven, elvonó

sz t l cs r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

szótölcsér

m z l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

mauzóleum

k r m l k k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 13)

körömlakk

k r m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

körmös karmos kormos

v t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 13)

+ krémes, karimás, krómos

vitás, avatás, vetés, vétés, Vitus

v t h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 13)

vetőháló

k r j c r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 13)

krajcár

k r t r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 13)

kartárs

k r t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

doktorur írta:


> + krémes, karimás, krómos
> 
> vitás, avatás, vetés, vétés, Vitus
> 
> v t h l


+ óvatos


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 13)

kráter

k r t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 13)

kórterem

m l l k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 14)

mellkas

k r t z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

körutazás

h d g l l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 14)

hideglelés

b d g b g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

bádogbogár

l t m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 14)

látomás

v r zs l t


----------



## laara (2021 Február 14)

varázslat

l k l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 14)

előkelő

j t k ny


----------



## laara (2021 Február 14)

jótékony

g r sz sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

agresszió, egérszósz

k s v s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 14)

kisvasút

k m ny s p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

kéményseprő

f t l s


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

_+bádogbögre_

fatális

l cs p l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

_+fiatalos_

lecsapolt

b t r l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

_+ elcsépelt_

bitorol, botorul, bútorél, beterel, 

k m v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

1.  

kőműves

h d p r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 14)

hódprém

t j cs k l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

tejcsokoládé

d r t sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 14)

drótszőrű

v ny g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 14)

venyige

b r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

abrak, barka, bárki, barkó, ibrik, boróka

k r n g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 14)

+bárka, uborka, Breki, burok, bürök, berek

kering, kereng, korong, keringő

r k r n g d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 14)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> abrak, barka, bárki, barkó, ibrik, boróka
> 
> k r n g


...a második


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 14)

örökrangadó

m l g gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 14)

melegágy

r s k l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 14)

űrsikló, árskála

l s t k t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 15)

lestaktika

h t v d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 15)

hátvéd

j r k r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

járókeret

k s m l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

kismillió

h b t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

habitus

n gy r v gy


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

nagyravágyó, ángyravágyó

k f l cs cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

kiflicsücsük, kőfalcsúcsok

r b t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

robotika

cs sz r g m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

császárgomba

b k cs k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

bikacsök

r g z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

ragozom, rugóüzem, rágóizom

h l t g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

holtág

f l t g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

féltégla

b j d r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 15)

bajadér

b j n t t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 15)

bajonett

k r s t l ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

kristálylény kristálylány kóristalány

p ly f t s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

pályafutás
b r k l g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

birkalegelő

d d l t t s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

diadalittas
v r t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

váróterem

s r l t t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

Sarlott
b d g t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 15)

_+söralátét_

bádogtető

h m s k s


----------



## csiganyul (2021 Február 15)

söralátét

r d m s m v sz


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> _+söralátét_
> 
> bádogtető
> 
> h m s k s


hamiskás
f l n t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

csiganyul írta:


> söralátét
> 
> r d m s m v sz


érdemes művész


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

felöntés, félnótás

f l n t t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

felnőttes

gy gy sz r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

gyógyszer
v g t l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

felnőttes

f j s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

ifjúság

v gy t sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

végítélet

v r zsl


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

varázsló
b b j t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 15)

bábjáték

p l cs n t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 15)

palacsinta
k-d v-l-s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 15)

kedvelés

r g r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 15)

rágurít, regruta

r t t r t


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 16)

#31,312 - vegytiszta

irattartó

j t r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 16)

ajtórés

b l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

beluga, balog, belóg, blog

h s t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 16)

+obligó

história

h l s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 16)

halastó

h r h r g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 16)

+halsütő

hórihorgas

h t h t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 16)

hűtőhatás, hathatós, hathetes, héthetes

b sz r k ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 16)

boszorkány

sz t v sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 16)

szótévesztő

k p cs l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

kapcsolat

t v h t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 16)

tévhit

s r ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

sirály

f l d t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 16)

földit,földet,feladat
f l f gy l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 16)

felfigyel

k s ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 16)

keselyű

p z d r


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 16)

puzdra, pozdor

b z d r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 16)

búzadara

sz f n m n


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 16)

úszófenomén

dz s m n k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

edzésmunka

d t


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 17)

üdítő, adat, audit, diéta, Edit, idióta, odaát, odaüt

d t z


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 17)

idetűz, diétázó

r k l l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

írókellék, őrkellék 

r k r sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 17)

űrkorszak

f l l g v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 17)

fellegvár

cs t t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 17)

csatatér

f r s n g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 17)

#31339 +rókalelkű

farsang

b s j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 17)

busójárás

t l z s


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 17)

túlzás, italozás

k sz n k m r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 17)

keszonkamra

r f l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 17)

érfal, íróféle, úrféle, 

cs p k d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 18)

csipkedés

r f l t l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 18)

erőfeltöltő, árufeltöltő, érfeltöltő

t h n t r


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 18)

tehéntúró

j h k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 18)

juhakol

h t sz k r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

hűtőszekrény

p t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 18)

patkó, patak, optika, patika

m cs k k v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

macskaköves

m l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 18)

melák, emlék, omlik

d m r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

macskaköves

m l k


Éva néni52 írta:


> melák, emlék, omlik
> 
> d m r


2.


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

időmérő

d k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 18)

időkép, odakap, ideköp

z l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 18)

izolált

r d r t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 18)

erdőirtás

f g z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

fogzás

b l r n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 18)

balerina
t n c m v sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 18)

táncművész

p n t m n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 18)

pantomim ?

r t m k


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 19)

/pontmánia?

ritmika

r f l k t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 19)

reflektor

r k c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

reakció, árakció

v d k t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

viadukt

f ny k p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 19)

?pontmenü

fénykép

s r k p n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

sarokpont

k l n l g s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 19)

különleges

n g t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

ingatlan

n p s t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 19)

napsütés

c k r n d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 19)

cukornád
b n n h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

banánhéj

j n l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 19)

ajánlat

j n d l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 19)

Jóindulat? Jenő idült, új nőd lát!

f j d g l


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 19)

/igen, jóindulat 

fájdogál, fújdogál, ifjú idegelő, ifjú idegölő 

k p k t n cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

kupaktanács

v d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

vidéki, vadak, evődik, ivadék, ivódik, évődik, óvadék

j l s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 19)

jólesik

sz l n c k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

szaloncukor

t s r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 19)

tűsarkú

d h s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

dühös

g n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 19)

göndör, Gondor

h s p sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 19)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> göndör, Gondor
> 
> h s p sz


1.


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 20)

hőseposz

s r p ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 20)

+haspuszi

serpenyő

zs m l sz n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 20)

zsemleszín

k p f g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 20)

kipufogó, kipöfögő, kapafogú

t t g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 20)

tótágas

m r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 20)

ómárium, merem, mérem, mérőm, Máriám

v g sz d j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 20)

vigaszdíj

z n sz r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 20)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> ómárium, merem, mérem, mérőm, Máriám
> 
> v g sz d j


1.


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 20)

zeneszerző

f l gy l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 20)

felügyelő

n t l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 20)

antológia

t r sz t


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 20)

tröszt, Trieszt

k r m gy


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 21)

huncili írta:


> tröszt, Trieszt
> 
> k r m gy


körömágy

p r t s s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

pirítós sütő 

t c l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 21)

úticél

p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

ápoló, puli, Paula, pala, paleo, épülő, opál, Opel, pali, pele, póló

m t l l


----------



## laara (2021 Február 21)

motolla

v c l l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

vacilláló, vacillál

t r r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 21)

térerő

r g l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

reguláló

t r n g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 21)

utórengés

t p r n gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 21)

toprongyos

r h j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 21)

röhej, irhája, ruhája

k r m b l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 21)

Éva néni52 írta:


> röhej, irhája, ruhája
> 
> k r m b l


űrhajó


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 21)

karambula, karambol


r h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

ruha, irha

r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 21)

őrszem

b n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

banda

g p h z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 21)

gépház

p r k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 21)

iparkamara

c n j r


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 22)

óceánjáró

s t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 22)

istráng

k d z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

akadozik

l b m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 22)

lábmunka

d t k t v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 22)

detektív

cs r k sz r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

csirkeszárny, csűrkaszárnya

v d t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 22)

videotéka

d f l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

defláció

t v n l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 22)

útvonal

n t r c t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

antracit

l j f s t k


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 22)

olajfesték

r m t s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 22)

remetés
sz v r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

szivárog

r z l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 22)

rézelem
k b t sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

aniko45 írta:


> rézelem
> k b t sz r


érzelem


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

kábítószer kabátszár

l l m sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

élelmiszer, liliomszerű

t t f d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

tetőfedő

v h r v r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

viharvert

l g h z t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 22)

léghuzat

b z l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

bazilika, bűzlik

b r k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 22)

bróker

m n z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 22)

menőzés, aminózis, ominózus

k r t p t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 22)

kertépítő

k r m gy


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 22)

körömágy

gy r t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 23)

ügyirat

t k r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 23)

tekereg

t m t r v


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 23)

ütemterv

k c g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

akciógól, kacagol?

t h t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 23)

asztat nem ismerem, de jól hangzik

tehetős

t r k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

_+utóhatás _

átörökítés, török utas, éterkötés

b ny l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 23)

benyíló, ebnyál, bányaló

r t cs k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 23)

kiskalap írta:


> érzelem


Bocsi, jót nevettem az új magyar szavamon" rézelem"! Elnézést!!


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 23)

articsóka
l g r d


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

légriadó

f l z f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 23)

aniko45 írta:


> Bocsi, jót nevettem az új magyar szavamon" rézelem"! Elnézést!!


Kell a humor, tetszett nekem is


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

filozófia

g z n g z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 23)

gézengúz

f l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

filter

gy h z t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 23)

ágyhuzat, egyházat

k k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 23)

kőkemény, kőkémény

sz b r c k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 23)

őszibarack

k p ny t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 23)

kapunyitás

f k r c ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

fikarcnyi

l b k r


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

lábikra

k z m t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

kazamata

k r d v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 23)

kérdőív

sz r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

szerelő, szoruló

gy k v n s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 23)

gyíkevő inas, gyökvonás, agykivonás, ágyéki vénás

sz r l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 23)

szórólap

k p ny l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 23)

kapanyél

k d r c


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

kudarc

z m k t g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 23)

kudarc 
m z d ny


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

mozdony

még mindig: z m k t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 23)

izomköteg

f z m s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 23)

fizimiska

l k t s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

lakatos

f g m z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 23)

lekötés
fogamzás

c sz t r n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

ciszterna

b l l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 23)

ballada

t v sz t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

téveszt

l p k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 23)

_+útvesztő_

lepkék

k m p t


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 23)

kompót

k p m t t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 23)

képmutató

l b t r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 23)

albatrosz

f l m n g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 24)

flamingó 

r t t s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 24)

#31477 +tviszt

érettség

t v sz r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 24)

tévészerelő

l m m ly


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 24)

almamoly 

r g sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 24)

ragasztó

k r m l k k


----------



## huncili (2021 Február 24)

körömlakk

p d r p m cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 24)

púderpamacs

v t ly t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 24)

vetélytárs

k k s l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 24)

kuksol(ó), kakasülő

k k sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 24)

kikészül, kékszőlő

h d s r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 24)

hadsereg

n g t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 24)

negatív, ingatva

k l k l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 24)

kelekóla

k l k l l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 25)

kalkulál

k l l k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

küllőkulcs 

sz k k l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

északkelet

sz n v d ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

szenvedély

k p l l


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 25)

koplal, koplaló kapuálló, kopulál

t p l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

táplál, tápláló

t t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 25)

titok, tátika

p t t g


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 25)

póttag pattog

r t t g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

retteg rettegő 

b d sz n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 25)

ebédszünet

v d sz n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

védőszent

v d l k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 25)

vádalku

b l l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

ballada

l p d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 25)

lepedő

d h v t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 25)

adóhivatal

k r h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 25)

korhol

k l l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

kullog

d k r c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 25)

dekoráció

p p r k c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

piperkőc

g v l l r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 25)

gavallér

n r c k p


----------



## Spycsibe (2021 Február 25)

önarckép
sz n h d r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 25)

szénhidrát

sz n t n d


----------



## Spycsibe (2021 Február 25)

színitanoda
s k r s ty


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

sekrestye

m r c p n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 25)

marcipán

b n k s b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

bunkósbot

s m b r


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 25)

esőember

b l l sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

beilleszt, ballaszt

f z f p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

_+ősember_

fűzfapoéta

m t n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 25)

metán, emetin

f d l z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

+_matiné_
fedélzet

t l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

ételár, talár, telér, túlér

g v n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 25)

Éva néni52 írta:


> +_matiné_
> fedélzet
> 
> t l r


Hihetetlen, mennyire másképp jár az agyunk, de pont ettől szép


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

+_túlóra_
igavonó

cs k s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 25)

ócskaság

k m n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 25)

kimonó

p n t n h d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

pontonhíd

k r n l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 25)

karonülő

k r n l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 25)

Asmi írta:


> karonülő
> 
> k r n l n


+ karneol


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 26)

krinolin

v d l m f


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 26)

vadalmafa

l c t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 26)

lócitrom

k cs cs r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 26)

kacsacsőr, kácsacsőr, kocsicsere, kicsi csíra

cs r cs r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 26)

csiricsáré

k p l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 26)

kápolna

r k l m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 26)

+káplán

reklám, öröklöm

g cs r t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 26)

göcsörtös

f h r n m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 26)

fehérnemű

d m n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 26)

démon, dominó

f l d m v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 26)

földműves

d t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 26)

odatűz

h b cs k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 26)

+diétázó

habcsók, hobó csóka

r d t z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 26)

ordítozó
k t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 26)

katlan oktalan kötélen 

c l m b r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 26)

acélember
v g sz v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 26)

üvegszív

k r cs ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 26)

karácsony

k cs ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 26)

kocsonya

s r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 26)

őserdő, esőerdő Sarud, söröd

r n d l t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 26)

rendelet

r k s d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

rákosodás

j j b gy



Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> odatűz
> 
> h b cs k


+ időutazó


----------



## oolong (2021 Február 27)

ujjbegy

l b j j h gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

lábujjhegy

k f t n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

kaftán

f t m d l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

fotómodell

l t m z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 27)

látómező

t h n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

úthenger

k c m z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 27)

akácméz

k n m z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 27)

aknamező

m s m d v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 27)

mosómedve

l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 27)

ellenőr

f l m n g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 27)

flamingó

k n cs t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Február 27)

kincstár
sz v t s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 27)

szövetség

f r f n g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

furfangos

r zs m k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Február 27)

rozsomák

h l v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

halvány

d g t p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 27)

idegtépő

h s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 27)

história

b l t s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Február 28)

belátás, baltás, eboltás, abilitás

p r d t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

3.  

operaduett

r l s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 28)

árlista

d v r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Február 28)

udvarias

l l k v sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

lélekvesztő

n p l m n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 28)

naplemente

r ny r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

aranyér

l g ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Február 28)

légnyomás 

v r r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 28)

varrott

p s t l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

postaláda

v r sz v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

vérszívó

r sz r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

érszorító

v z s s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 28)

_reszort, rászórt_
vízesés

k z r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

közért kizárt 

k h g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

köhögés, kihágás

h l s p k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

hálósapka 

b l l r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Február 28)

+_kézírat_
billiárd

l t l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

lételem latolom általam 

k n z r v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

konzerv

t z l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

tűzoltó

p zs g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Február 28)

pezsgő, pozsga, pezseg

l l t k r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Február 28)

állatkert

l l t f l h


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

Éva néni52 írta:


> varrott
> 
> p s t l d


ivarérett


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

illatfelhő

m d r f k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 1)

erőnyerő

s k k h t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

#31,598 madárfióka
#31,599 sokkhatás

c l f t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 1)

célfotó

q n c m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

Aquincum

k t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

kotlós

k t r z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

katarzis

r g z m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

orgazmus

g n t k s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 1)

genetikus

n t r k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

intrikus

h t t r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 1)

háttér

zs n r z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 1)

zsinórozás, zsanérozás, zseniérzés

g g d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 1)

aggodalom

d z t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

időzítés

k t d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

katedra

v t m g


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

vetőmag

k p t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 1)

kopottas, kaptatás, köptetés, koptatás

s t t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

suttogó

m f j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

#31,611 _+oktaéder_

műfaj

r t l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

értelmes

p l l n t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 1)

pillanat

b l l l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

Balla Lali belelilul.






t l k d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

tolakodó, ételkód, tulkod, telekód telked ...kicsit Doktorurasra sikeredett 

gy l k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

doktorur írta:


> pillanat
> 
> b l l l l


Drága Doktorur, ha megemlítelek egy feladványban, az csak a csodálatom jele Tiszteletem


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 1)

Örülök, ha szabadjára engeded a fantáziádat. Ennek a játékszájtnak ez az értelme.


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

doktorur írta:


> Örülök, ha szabadjára engeded a fantáziádat. Ennek a játékszájtnak ez az értelme.


...én is így gondoltam, de voltak, akik a fejemre koppintottak, azt hittem, hogy akasztás lesz a vége, épp ezért inkább visszafogtam magam...


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 1)

Játsszál ott, ahol már ismered a viszonyokat.

gyilkos, gyalukés

gy k l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

gyíkleső

t k t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

taktika tik-tok

b r sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

ébresztő

v k k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 1)

vekker

s t t s g _// a suttogó nem jó megfejtés_


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 1)

esettség
l d m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

ildomos

r v sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

erőviszony

t r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

térerő

p r s l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

présel

sz p ly z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 1)

szipolyoz

k m l l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

kémlel

r g n m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 1)

kamilla

b b l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

Bábel, biblia, búbol

n sz t r


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

Nesztor

(mitológia jöhet?)

t p r d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

_Ha nem törik bele a bicskánk... _

tipródás

d f l m


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

diafilm

t t t t t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 1)

tettetett

k r k z


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 1)

kerekező/karikázó

_ez nagyon béna 
maradhat?_


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 2)

+kiérkező, kórokozó

m t l g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 2)

mitológia (Metlag - helység)

m t t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 2)

imitátor, mettőr

t t j z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 2)

totojázik

t m f l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 2)

támfal

t p r z k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 2)

toporzékol

l t v ny s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 2)

látványos

k m s l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 2)

kimásol, kamásli

k m cs t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 2)

Kamcsatka

p l t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 2)

palatető

sz r b t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 2)

szűrőbetét

d v r s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 2)

dióverés

t m b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 2)

tambura

m l l k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 2)

mellkas

m g r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 2)

műugrás

p ty p n g


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 2)

pitypang

p r r l l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 3)

prériállat

s k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 3)

sókamra

g t h s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

göthös

k p c n r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 3)

kapucíner, kapucniár

h t sz g


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

hatszög

r b l l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 3)

rebellis

k s v r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 3)

kisváros

n r c sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 3)

nárcisz

g z t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 3)

egzotikus

j z m n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

jázmin

f l d h t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 3)

feledhető, feladható

k t b r


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 3)

októberi kötbér

r t b r


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 3)

írótábor

d v z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 3)

üdvözítő, idevezet

b n n d g


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 3)

banándugó

s t f l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 3)

sütőfólia

l l f g d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 3)

állófogadás

t l p f


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

talpfa

k r p l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

kerepelő kripli

n p s g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 3)

napsugár

k l p f l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 3)

kalapféle klopfol, ököl püföl

h l n g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

hálóing (haling, hóláng)

k p c n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 3)

kapucni

h r m n m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

harmónium

j sz l t t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

kapucni

p t r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

petárda

m r g r t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

margaréta

s t l z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

stelázsi

k n d l l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

kandalló

p s z d l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 3)

puszedli

v n l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

vonal

t r b d r


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 3)

trubadúr

sz r n d


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 3)

szerenád


s z p r n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 3)

eszperantó

j h sz m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 4)

jóhiszemű

v g t b l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

üvegtábla

sz r zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

_újszülött // _kimaradt fentebb

őszirózsa

b r s ty n


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 4)

borostyán

g n d z n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

gondozónő

m s k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

muskátli, másoktól, mosókötél

n p f r d


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 4)

napfürdő

k l p p l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

klappol

v t t c k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 4)

+népfürdő

vattacukor

f z s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

Asmi írta:


> vonal
> 
> t r b d r


+ vanília


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

főzőest, főzőüst

h t sz k r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

hűtőszekrény

j g v r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

jégvirág

k c m z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

akácméz

ny t j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

anyatej

n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

indulat, andalító

b l k k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

ablakkeret

m n k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

munkaerő, manikűr

k n p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

kanapé

l n m g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

lenmag

f k ly


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 4)

fekély, fáklya

s z k n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 4)

sízokni

n r n cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

narancs

l g t sz p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

ligetszépe, alagútiszap

h b t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 4)

habitus

t r b d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 4)

trubadúr

r f m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 4)

orfeum

k r f m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

ikerfém

t r c p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 4)

túracipő

k m t n r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

kémiatanár

f t l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 4)

fatálas, fatális

f t t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 4)

_+fiatalos_

fűtőtest, főúttest

r t z s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

irtózás

r d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

_+űrutazás_

irodalom

l m r m


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 5)

almárium

r m r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 5)

rumaroma

f s r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

fasírt

z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 5)

zimankó

t r p z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 5)

trapéz
k r s t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 5)

ökörsütés

n r n cs b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

narancsbőr

g v n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

igavonó

l t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 5)

látás éltes 

cs r g d z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

csörgedez

sz r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 5)

szűrés, szúrás, szúrós, szőrös

v s t p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

vastaps

l j h r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

beebeus írta:


> szűrés, szúrás, szúrós, szőrös
> 
> v s t p s


+ ószeres


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

lajhár

r s j r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

üresjárat

m g f z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

magfúzió

v t b sz d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

avatóbeszéd

h r m t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 5)

harmat

h r m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

hormon, harmónia

j t l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

jutalék

k v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

követ, kivet, kivét, ákovita, kávét?

t g l p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

+_kvóta_
téglapor

k m p sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

komposzt

p r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

paróka

h r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 5)

park eperke Puruk- egy utca neve Gútán


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

_+parókia _

hordó, híradó

k b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

ikebana

m r c n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

marcona

l k m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

lakoma

h d t r v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 5)

lakoma

cs d t m g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 5)

haditerv

l k h l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 5)

Csődtömeg, lékháló

k r k t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

krikett, krokett, kirakott

l gy t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

légyott

g ly r b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

gályarab

z z m r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

zúzmarák

z n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

_+izzómárka_

zenés, azonos

l m s ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

ólomsúly

r l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

uralista

n d k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

+_realista_
induktor

t k r cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

_+indikátor_

tekercs

h s g r d


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 5)

hőségriadó

l l r g z l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

allergizáló

t p f g


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 5)

tépőfog

m s d t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 5)

mosdótál

l v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 5)

lavór, lever

t r f l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 5)

tréfál, trafol

g l t t l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 6)

glettel

p r n c h


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 6)

párnaciha

s t l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

sütőolaj

l t r f k


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 6)

létrafok

p l sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

puliszka

h d r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 6)

héderel

f g s r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

fogsor fügesor 

k l b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

kolibri

v g d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kolibri
> 
> v g d


+kaliber


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

vigadó véged 

n s p ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 6)

naspolya

k k t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

koktél  

sz l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

szolga, szalag

t k r k p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

tükörkép

k s f m


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 6)

kisfiam, okosfém

t l l g t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 6)

találgat

v r s b gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 6)

vörösbegy

m t sz l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

metszőolló

k p ny l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

kapanyél

t l j d n s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 6)

tulajdonos

r c h d


----------



## laara (2021 Március 6)

orchidea

n sz r g l m


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 6)

önszorgalom

n sz r m


----------



## laara (2021 Március 6)

nőszirom

h l d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

hálaadás, holdas

sz l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

születés

l l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

illem, állam, élelem Lolám

t n l s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

+_liliom_
tanulság

k d v z m ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

kedvezmény

k m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 6)

kemény, kémény, kömény

t k r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 6)

takarítás

v r zs l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 6)

varázslat

m t t j j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 7)

mutatóujj

s h v t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

sóhivatal

l k t r s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 7)

lakótárs

v n t l t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

ventilátor

sz n m v sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 7)

színművész

k t t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 7)

kettős, kutatás, katatás, kötetes, kéttusa, kettes, oktatás, iktatás

j t t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

ájtatos

k l n l g s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 7)

különleges

sz j t t


----------



## stemari (2021 Március 7)

szájtáti
d d r l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

diódaráló

sz l p r s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 7)

szőlőprés

k m r d r b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

kamaradarab

n c n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 7)

encián

t m t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 7)

tematikus

j sz l t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

jászoltető

n k t n r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 7)

énektanár

sz r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 7)

kiskalap írta:


> jászoltető
> 
> n k t n r


_+ újszülött_


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 7)

*őszirózsa*

g z m z d ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 7)

gőzmozdony

v sz s v sz n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 7)

viaszosvászon

t t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 7)

étterem

m s n sz t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 7)

masiniszta

p r sz s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

poroszos

p r t l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

pártlap

c d r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 8)

cider, cidri, cudar

l d r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

lődörög

k l r n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

klarinét

b b r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

bíboros

sz b f ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 8)

szobafenyő

f l m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

felemás, felmos, felmosó

m d z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 8)

medúza

m b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

ember, műbőr, ámbra

r t cs k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

articsóka

r g cs l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

rágcsál, rágcsáló

p r c l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 8)

porcelán

t v k t t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 8)

+embrió

tavi kettős, tévékutatás, teveiktatás, távoktatás

p l t f r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 8)

platform _(Plútó-farm, pultforma, ápolt firma)_

p l t l p


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 8)

pultlap

p r t l p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 8)

ipartelep

v r g cs k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 8)

virágcsokor

g m m t r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

gumimatrac

h d j r t


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 8)

hadjárat

m p d p d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

moped pedál? 

n k s n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

énekesnő

n g s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 8)

ingóság

g s k d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 8)

ágaskodók igáskódok gésakódok 

....nem írok új szót, átadom a terepet az okosoknak


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

kiskalap írta:


> ágaskodók igáskódok gésakódok
> 
> ....nem írok új szót, átadom a terepet az okosoknak


Szerintem az első lehet, egy kis korrekcióval: ágaskodik


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 8)

g z h t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 8)

igazhitű

z g g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 8)

izgága, őzgége

m z d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 8)

mézédes

b n gy


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

bűnügy
j sz k k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 9)

éjszakák

r sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

részére, rászúr, írószer, áruszéria

t sz r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 9)

átszúrás, tüszőérés, tűszúrás

r c l m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

arclemosó

l m c t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

ólomecet

n p p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

nappali

l t m d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

+almaecet
életmód

sz b r c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

őszibarack

l k p sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

lekopaszít

g z l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

_+elképesztő_
gázlap

c l n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

_+gézlap_

cilinder

h r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

három hárem húrom 

r g g m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

_+haramia_

rágógumi

m k d m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

makadám

s r k h z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

sarokház

m g f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

megafon

sz l p f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

oszlopfő

f r r s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

forrás
k cs r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

kicserél

k t d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

katedra

m s g t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

mosogat
k r ny z t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 9)

környezet

z l t l b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

ízeltlábú

sz t ly t r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

osztálytárs

k k r cs


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

kikerics
t sz t s s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

tisztesség

r t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

rátarti, óratartó

l t m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

látómező

l t m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

látomás

k b n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

kabin, ikebana
d g n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

idegen

m l m k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 9)

malomkő

k t k k c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 9)

aktakukac

z l d f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

zöldfülű

b t r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

bátorság, botorság

g r f g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 9)

egérfog

k z s l b s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 9)

_+egérfogó_

kezeslábas

s k v l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 9)

síkváltó

p r zs l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 9)

perzsel
k t l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 9)

kétéltű, kitölt, kitolat, kitilt

b s t s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 10)

beásítás, búsítás

f n n k l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 10)

fennkölt

r d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

ordas, érdes, redős, ráadás, rudas, áradás

l v s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 10)

olvasat, levéset, lóvasút

f v s t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 10)

füvesítés

k ly k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

kölyök, kőlyuk

h b l s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 10)

hibalista

h l g n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 10)

halogén,huligán
k ny sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 10)

kényszer

n p sz m v g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

napszemüveg

b k r g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 10)

bokorugró

gy m l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

gyomláló

sz l m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 10)

szélmalom

h r n g sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 10)

harangszó

j l l m z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 10)

jellemez, jellemző

h n t gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 10)

hintaágy

h z f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

házfal

t l b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 10)

talabér, ételbár

h z f


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 10)

hazafi

h z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

házőr, hazaér _(hízó ara, házi áru)_

l m p n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 10)

lampion

m t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 10)

matt, emiatt, emitt, amiatt, amott, műtét, matat, miatta, mutató

k k t t l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 10)

kokettál

b k g t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 10)

békaügetés

b g t t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 11)

bigott, bagett, búgott

k m p n l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 11)

komponál 

b n t p r


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 11)

bontóper

b r zs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

béruzsora

n cs r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 11)

ioncserélő

h gy cs cs


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 11)

hegycsúcs

h j t n cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 11)

hajtincs

b l zs m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

balzsam

m l m k


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 11)

malomkő

l m f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

almafa

m k sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 11)

mákszem

h l sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

halászlé

m h p m p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 11)

méhpempő

p r r


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 11)

préri, apróra 

k k c s k d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 11)

kukacoskodó

g sz t ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 11)

gesztenye
k b k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

kubikos, _(köbükis)_

j r l k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 11)

járókelő járulék

c l sz l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 11)

_járókelő nem lehet_ 

célszalag, acélszalag

b ly n t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 11)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> _járókelő nem lehet_
> 
> célszalag, acélszalag
> 
> b ly n t l


....bocsánat, kicsit felcseréltem a betűket...


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 11)

ibolyántúli

l g d t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 11)

elégedett

p zs g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 11)

pezseg, pezsgő

sz m b l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 11)

szimbólum

v k k r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 11)

vekker
sz b d sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 12)

szabadúszó

t l t b l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 12)

huncili írta:


> préri, apróra
> 
> k k c s k d


+ operaária


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 12)

ítélőtábla

t l t g z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

ötletgazda

l p s m z


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 12)

lépesméz

t t t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 12)

tetőterasz

z k n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 12)

azokon, ezeken, zokni

v z l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 12)

vizualitás

g r f l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 12)

+vázlatos

ugrifüles

t t j g t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 12)

tutujgat

b m l sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

bomlasztó

v g gy r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 12)

üveggyár

n l f b t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 12)

analfabéta

n p l g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 12)

népliget

n p l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

napilap

l h t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

élhető

h r h r s n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 12)

hírharsona

l j s t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 12)

aljasít, olajost

k k s t


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 12)

+ olajsütő

kukásautó

g v l l r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 13)

gavallér

r f l ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 13)

erőfölény, árfölény

r t ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 13)

iratanyag

j g k s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 13)

jégkása

s s l n g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 13)

sós lángos?

cs b ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 13)

#31,968 saslengés

csobolyó

g r f n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 14)

grófnő

h m k z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 14)

homokozó

m t v c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

motiváció

g g r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 14)

gigerli 

k cs k l b d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 14)

kaucsuklabda

t r l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

trilógia

h d l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 14)

hídelem, hiedelem

b k l n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

bokalánc

m k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 14)

mókus, mókás, mákos, Miksa, Mikes, muksó

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 14)

menyasszony

g b l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 14)

égbolt

m l k l p


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 15)

emléklap

l k l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 15)

alakulat, elkelt

k k l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 15)

kikelet, kékelt, kikelt 

p r k t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 15)

praktika

p m p p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 15)

Szép feladvány!

ópiumpipa

n t t v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 16)

nettévé 

n d l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 16)

+intuitív

indulat, andalít(ó)

t b n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 16)

útbontó

l f t k n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 16)

+autóbontó

liftakna

l f r k n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

lefirkant

b b p s k t


----------



## huncili (2021 Március 16)

babapiskóta

m j n z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

majonéz

p p r k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 16)

piperkőc

p r t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

aprítani, pirítani, parton, puritán

l n z r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 16)

linzer

f r k s b t


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 16)

furkósbot

f r k s b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

farkasbőr

r g g m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 16)

rágógumi

p n d ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

pendely

f f v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 16)

fafúvós

n t r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 16)

intrika

p c k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 16)

piacképes

gy n r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 16)

egyenáram

p m l g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 17)

pamlag

s m k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 17)

sumákol

s k l j t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 17)

iskolajáték

v g gy p t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 17)

véggyapot 

v d k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 17)

+üveggyapot
viadukt

k g l f


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 17)

kuglóf

h s r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 17)

hasüreg, húsragu

l t l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 17)

lételem, oltalom

p f j k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 17)

pufajka

m n d n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 17)

mindenes

k l v l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 17)

Kalevala

d j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 17)

időjárás

r v ny s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 17)

Örvényes, érvényes

t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 17)

átall, telel, tálaló, túlélő, tiloló, átölel, tolul

sz k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 17)

szökés, iszákos, szikes, szökés, szűkös

b k s


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 17)

bukás, bökés, békás

k l v l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 18)

oklevelet

t l k z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 18)

ítélkezés

k r sz m


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 18)

ökörszem

m m l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 18)

mameluk

m p r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 18)

import

f r z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 18)

faerezet

sz n z c


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 18)

szenzáció

sz n k f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 18)

szénkefe

sz n b g ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 18)

szénaboglya

l m d z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 18)

álmodozó

z n v z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 18)

özönvíz

b k l n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 18)

biokalács

k m h t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 18)

békalencse
kémhatás

s t t s g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 18)

sötétség

m r t v s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 18)

máriatövis

p r t k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

Egyre tudok gondolni, de ez idegen szó: protikus
Várjuk doktorur felvilágosítását, vagy egy jobb megfejtést. Addig haladunk...

d z j l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 19)

#32,035 aprítókés

idézőjel

k m l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 19)

Az előző hsz.-ban a szó, amire gondoltam.

kímélés, komlós, kimúlás, kiemelés

k s m s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 19)

kismiska

p l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

polip

p k l p t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 19)

péklapát

p r b j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 19)

párbaj

k t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 19)

kaotikus

l v l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

levált, alváltó, levelet, levéltő, elővált

k r n g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

korong, kereng, karing

k r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 19)

kéretlen, kortalan

p r v n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

paraván

sz v r gy r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 19)

szivargyár

t r b ly s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

terebélyes

t r t s d j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 19)

tartásdíj

l m r sz g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

álomország

k p k t n cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 19)

kupaktanács

t n l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 19)

útonálló

r g n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 19)

régen, öregen

p s p k l l


----------



## Asmi (2021 Március 19)

püspöklila

p r l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 19)

proletár

k s sz l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 20)

ékesszóló

l n g l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 20)

lángelme

r d d


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 20)

rádióadó, Erdőd, Ordód

t d d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 20)

tedd, tudod, átadódó, autóduda, tüdőd

s t t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 20)

sittes, sötétes

k r z t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 21)

köröztet, karzatot, körzetet

l t l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 21)

elítél

k r d b j t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 21)

kardbojt

l p r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

lepereg lepergő 

v z s s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 21)

vízesés

n k k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

énekkar 

d d l v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 21)

diadalív

sz k l k r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

sziklakert

d h ny b l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 21)

dohánybolt 

t r f k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

trafik

sz v r v g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 21)

szivarvég

sz v r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

szivárog szóvirág

gy n g d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 21)

gyengéd

l b t r l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 21)

lábtörlő

v d m s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 21)

vidámság

s f t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 21)

sífutás

n p p l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 22)

nappal

t k l z


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 22)

útkezelő, utókezelő

v s r f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

vásárfia

r l l r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 22)

roller

j l m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 22)

jelmez 

zs r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 22)

zsíros uzsorás

m g n sz l g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 22)

magnószalag

m g n gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 22)

magánügy

h m k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 22)

homokóra

d l b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 22)

délibáb

k l p c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 22)

kelepce

k l p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

kelepel, kalapál

v d sz l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 22)

+kilapul, kalapél

vadszőlő

k l m p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

kolompol, kalimpál

t k h l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 22)

tőkehal

p ty p n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 22)

pitypang

d l l n r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 23)

adóellenőr

d g s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 23)

Sir John írta:


> útkezelő, utókezelő
> 
> v s r f


+ útikalauz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 23)

#32,094 idegesít

n g l k n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 23)

anglikán

z l l r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 23)

zeller

k ny sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 23)

kényszer

r v r h l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 23)

rovarháló

r v l ny h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 23)

árvalányhaj

h d s r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 23)

hadsereg

v sz t h ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 23)

vesztőhely

g r v t c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 23)

gravitáció

b g m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 23)

bigámia

k t d r l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 23)

katedrális

b r t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 23)

barátság

h d g l l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 23)

hideglelés

cs l l g j gy


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 23)

csillagjegy
g sz s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 23)

egészség

m n d r k k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 24)

mindörökké

s j t b l g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 24)

sajtóblog 

s ty l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 24)

sejtbiológia
ostyalap

m g m gy r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 24)

megmagyaráz

k l k l c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 24)

kalkuláció

f g sz b ly z


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 24)

fogszabályzó

k k l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 24)

kikelet

b n d t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 24)

bandita

cs sz m sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 24)

csúszómászó

l k s h t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 24)

lakáshitel

k t t g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 24)

kattog
m r k z s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 25)

mérkőzés

h z f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 25)

hazafi

t l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 25)

telefon

r sz k l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 25)

érszűkület

b sz r k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 25)

boszorkány

l v j r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 25)

alvajáró

zs k t c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 25)

zsákutca

g t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 25)

gutaütés

f h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 25)

fahéj

l m m g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 25)

almamag

t z h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 25)

tűzhely

n p z n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

népzene

d z n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 26)

edzőnő, edzeni, dűzni, dózni

g z f t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 26)

+időzóna
gázfűtés

ny r l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

nyaralás

n p z gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 26)

napozóágy

v r cs p r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 26)

vércsoport

m z g l p cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

mozgólépcső

z m r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 26)

izomerő

cs n t k v cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

csontkovács

l t l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 26)

lételem

h t l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

hitélet

r d s v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 26)

erdősáv

z l t t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

üzlettárs

sz f l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 26)

szafaládé

h t s l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 26)

hátasló

t d d k t


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 26)

autodidakta

b d d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 26)

ebédidő

f g k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 26)

fogkrém

l g t r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 27)

légtér

s r k p d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 27)

sarokpad

g r p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 27)

egérpad

h m n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 27)

humánum

p l t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 27)

pultos, Pilátus, épületes

ny r m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 27)

_+palotás_

nyeremény

d l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 27)

délkör

l l n l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 27)

ellenálló

g v l l r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 27)

gavallér

n k n t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 28)

önkéntes

t l g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

átlagos

t d l l m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 28)

utódállam

m r z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 28)

morzsa , emerizés 

h j n l p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 28)

morózus
hajnalpír

s p r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

spárga

l g r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 28)

légüreg 

b r l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 28)

barlang

h l m z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 28)

halmoz, halmaz

k l n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 28)

#32,165 légrugó

különc, kolonc, kilenc

l b k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 28)

lábikra

s r g r p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 28)

sárgarépa

h l l m p l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 29)

hullámpala

gy n t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 29)

ugyanitt egyöntetű ágyúöntető gyóntató

s n t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 29)

snitt, sántít

s t t k k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 29)

sötétkék

s t t k p r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 29)

sittkaparó

m l sz j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 29)

málészáj, málészájú

l b d r g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 29)

labdarúgás

r m k m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 29)

remekmű

k s k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 29)

keskeny
b sz r k ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 29)

#32175 +sütőtökpüré

boszorkány

b sz r z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 29)

ebszerzet, ebszőrzet

v g t l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 29)

végítélet 

t l v ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 29)

utalvány

g g l g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 29)

agglegény

h t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 29)

hiteles

sz p p k l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 29)

#32181 +beszerzőút

iszappakolás

h k n z k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 29)

haknizik

r c n s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 29)

ricinus

p l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 29)

plató
s g t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Március 29)

+palota
segítség

n gy r d m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Március 29)

nagyérdemű
b n sz r v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 29)

bűnszervezet

l v g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 29)

levágás, alávágás, levegős, élvágós

h t t s k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 30)

háttáska 

h t l v


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 30)

hétalvó

p p l l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 30)

+hűtőtáska

pupilla

m p l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 30)

ampulla

z n sz r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 30)

zeneszerző

l c m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 30)

líceum, alcím

g r m m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 30)

gramm

n k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 30)

énekóra

r n d sz r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 30)

rendszeres

t r t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 30)

autoriter, tortúra, tartár

r t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 30)

retro, ártér, rotor

s t n v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 30)

sütnivaló

l m zs n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Március 31)

alamizsna

t l l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

itallap

k l cs n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Március 31)

kalucsni, kölcsön, külcsín

s n k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 31)

sonkalé

t n h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 31)

tonhal

b r c t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

borecet

k r k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 31)

kerekes, karikás, kirakós

h v r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

_+kőrakás_

hóvirág

j r k r t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 31)

járókeret

p s k t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 31)

puskatus, puskaütés, piskótás

v r s b gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Március 31)

vörösbegy

d r k sz j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Március 31)

derékszíj

h t p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Március 31)

hótaposó

t p s t


----------



## oolong (2021 Március 31)

utópista

l p s t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Március 31)

alapeset

k p ly z s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

köpölyözés

h n s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 1)

Hanság, éhínség

l t p n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 1)

látópont

m j r n n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 1)

majoránna

gy r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 1)

gyurma

g r s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 1)

ugróiskola

h r c h r c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 1)

hercehurca

n g r cs k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 1)

rituevu írta:


> gyurma
> 
> g r s k l


+agyrém


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 1)

négercsók

k ny v l


----------



## Vajda Borbála (2021 Április 1)

könyvelő 
L g p d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 1)

logopédus

v g t l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 1)

végítélet

m r c p n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 1)

marcipán

r c l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 1)

arculat

n z l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 2)

ionizált

h z l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 2)

házaló

m n d k


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Április 2)

menedék, mondák

p r n ty


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 2)

poronty

n v n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 2)

névnap

h z r n d


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 2)

házirend

n t b t k m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 3)

antibiotikum

v g f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 3)

üvegfal

r d d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 3)

rádióadás

r d l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 3)

riadólánc

g ly h r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 3)

gólyahír

h z t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 3)

hízott, hozott, éhezett, háztető

l m k t n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 3)

ólomkatona

p ty t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 3)

potyautas

g r d cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 4)

grádics

l l k l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 4)

allokál

l n c h n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

lánchinta

k r s m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 4)

kórusmű, kórisme

k r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

keringő

l k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 4)

lüktet, lakott, lökött, alkotta

h r g l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

horgolt

p c z r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 4)

_+horgolótű_

apácazárda

r m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

iromba

t sz l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 4)

tűszelep

r l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 4)

realista

h t l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

hátlap

t r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

Sir John írta:


> allokál
> 
> l n c h n t


Idegen szót semmiképpen nem adnék fel: lélekölő


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 5)

török, térkő

t r s l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

társulat

t r f l


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 5)

térfél

k r t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

kritikus

ny g cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 5)

anyagcsere

r g n k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

organikus

k v r t ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 5)

kvártély

k d v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

kedves

l ny l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 5)

leányálom

s g l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

sugallat

f r d l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

furdalt, fürdőélet, fordulat

h r d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 5)

herdál

n s t ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

nőstény

n v r h ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

nővérhiány

l s t r m


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

ülésterem

s t r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 5)

sütőrum

s t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 5)

sátor

h l l g t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

hallgat

h b r n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

habarint

v n d g l


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

vendéglő, vendégel

v c l l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 5)

vacillál

sz l j gy z t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 5)

széljegyzet

sz z r m


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 5)

szűzérem

m r h h s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 5)

marhahús

k c k h s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 5)

kockahas
l r h s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 6)

álruhás

d l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

delfin

c k l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 6)

céklalé

p zs t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

pázsit

t l m cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

tolmács

k r m gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

körömágy

m n d l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 6)

mandolin

k r d n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

kredenc

sz r p k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

szerepkör

z g gy v d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

zugügyvéd

d r m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

doromb

k n gy l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

kengyel

j h t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

juhtúró

s l l b sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

sillabusz

p r k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

parkőr

m l b s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

mélabús

n t v ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 6)

öntvény

z r v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

zárvány

k k l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 6)

kikelet, kikiált

f v r s


----------



## huncili (2021 Április 6)

fuvaros, főváros

t r p sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 6)

terepasztal

s j t r sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

sajtreszelő

z n ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

ózonlyuk

k r v n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 6)

karaván

n p f l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

napfolt

t l t h t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 6)

átlátható, tilthat, telíthet, tolathat, tölthet

m n n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 6)

eminens

b r n l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 6)

boronált
d cs s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 7)

dicsőség

h j t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

hajtóerő

sz r b t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

szűrőbetét

h z r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 7)

házőrző

g v n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

igavonó

t r sz ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

tériszony

b b j t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 7)

+ tarisznya 

bábjáték

k v h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

kávéház

cs m p n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

csimpánz

v r t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 7)

virtuóz

k t sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

kétszínű

sz t n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

ösztönös

s b t p sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

sebtapasz

c n j r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 7)

óceánjáró

r m l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

rémálom, remélem

b b p s k t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 7)

babapiskóta

l v r s ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 7)

beebeus írta:


> rémálom, remélem
> 
> b b p s k t


az 1.


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

lóverseny

j g s t v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 7)

jogosítvány

m n f k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 7)

manufaktúra

sz t r g


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 7)

eszterga

sz t v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 7)

szétver

l l t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 7)

illetékes

h t m g n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 7)

hűtőmágnes

p n gy l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 7)

pongyola
z n g r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 8)

zongora

r d j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

óradíj

k b n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

kibont, kabinet

l l t r v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 8)

állatorvos

t t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

titán

h r l d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

heraldika

h gy m ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

hagyományos

v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

védelem, védelmi, vadalma

ny k k n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

nyakkendő

k r n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

karének, krónika

b n k sz m l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 8)

bankszámla

h s l v s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

húsleves

k t r c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 8)

ketrec

gy r m k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 8)

gyermek

h d h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

hadihajó

f k p f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 8)

fékpofa

sz l m sz l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 8)

szalmaszál

sz l g l l ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

szolgálólány

t t m s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 8)

tetemes
b t r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

bátrak, bútorok, batárok, betörik

p n t l k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 8)

pántolók
zs n l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 8)

_+pántlika_

zseniális

k z r t t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 9)

kézrátétel

sz t n d j


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 9)

ösztöndíj

f d l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

fedeles

l n g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

+feudális
lángos, lengés

sz m b l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

szimbólum

n t l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

antológia

z m ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

üzemanyag

r k l m d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

reklámidő, reklámadó

g t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

égitest

n t r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

intarzia

f l m n g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 9)

flamingó

n d l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

indulat

h t s l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 9)

hátasló

h sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

hisztéria

g l m b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 9)

galamb

sz t k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 9)

szitakötő

p r l t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 9)

proletár

v r zs l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 9)

varázslat

d m g g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 9)

demagóg

ny f l d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 10)

anyaföld

n k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

önkép

f l v n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

felvonó

r p f l d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 10)

árpaföld

k s r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

Sir John írta:


> árpaföld
> 
> k s r s


répaföld


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 10)

ki mit vet, úgy arat...


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

_k s r s_ –> keserűsó, kísérés, kosaras, késárus, kaiseres

r p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

erőpár

p r t n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

puritán

l z l m


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

lázálom

l j s t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

lajstrom

b sz r k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 10)

boszorkány

b z g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

buzogány

h j t r t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

hajótörött

h t v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 10)

hűtővíz

h t v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

hitvány, hatvány

j b l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 10)

jubileum

z v l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

ízvilág

l l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 10)

lelet, előélet, illat, lelátó, állat

t l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

toll tüll talál tálaló találó telel átölel tiloló

l s n d r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 10)

alsónadrág

cs d t m g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

csődtömeg

m c m c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 10)

Micimackó

f l t r k p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 10)

falitérkép

k r ty


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 11)

kártya
t g n p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 11)

tegnap

k p f l f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

kapufélfa

d t l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 11)

időtálló

v g sz g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

vigaszág

sz l t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 11)

sziluett, szülött

m l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 11)

maláta 

k r sz sz r


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 11)

ikerszószerű //+ emelet, ámulat

b r sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 11)

borszesz

zs n g g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 11)

oolong írta:


> ikerszószerű //+ emelet, ámulat
> 
> b r sz sz


karosszéria


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 11)

zsinagóga

l l j r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 11)

előljáró

d g l n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 11)

ideiglenes

f l f r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

falfirka

k n v t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 11)

kinevet

h t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 11)

_+aknavető_

hitetlen

t l m r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 12)

ételmérés, túlmérés

t l f t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

ételfutár

r d k sz f r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

#32,421 _+italmérés_

érdekszféra

m s l l p t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

másállapot

b l l p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

ballépés

r ny t sz m


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

irányítószám

b t sz d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

betűszedő

k t l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

kétéltű, kitilt, kitölt, kiutalt, kiutált

l t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

1. 

elítélő, előétel, alátoló

t r v l


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 12)

útravaló

p r v d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

apróvad

l k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 12)

lokátor

n l t r j z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

önéletrajz

c c k k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 12)

cicakaka

l m zs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

alamizsna

b l t sz s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 12)

öbölátúszás

m g s l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

magasles

sz h r ty


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 12)

úszóhártya

l b k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 12)

libikóka

f r z s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 13)

farizeus


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 13)

Sir John írta:


> farizeus


Feladvány is kellett volna:

d g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

frázis
idegszál

l g g m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

léggömb

m l t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

malter, militária

j g cs p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

jégcsap

t r f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

térfél

z z m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

zúzmara

z n v z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

özönvíz

t g l l p


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 13)

özönvíz
téglalap

n v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

invázió

c n k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 13)

cinkos, cinikus, cinkes, cinkés

h j gy r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

hajógyár

b j cs k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 13)

bújócska

n p l m n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 13)

naplemente

n p l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

napelem, napalm

v n h r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

vonóhorog

d k p sz l


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 13)

időkapszula

b k p p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 13)

békepipa

p n c r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

pincér, pincur

v g h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

üvegház

h r m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

háremőr

z v gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

özvegy

b k ny l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 13)

békanyál

v s k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 13)

vasakarat

b z g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 13)

buzogány

t l gy f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 13)

tölgyfa

t b z s k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 13)

tobozosok
t r l k z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 13)

törülköző

r my l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 14)

aranyalma

d t z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

diétázás


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 14)

+tobzoska
+időutazás

t r k t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 14)

traktor

n r c sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 14)

nárcisz

k ny v t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 14)

könyvtár

p r c c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 14)

pricc, pracc, prucc 

p l l n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

#32,475 _+porcica_

pellengér

l n g r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 14)

lingár
r k z t t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 14)

érkeztet

f l l j t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

#32,477 _+lángőr_

fullajtár

s t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 14)

sütött

k l d sz k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

_+siettet_

kaleidoszkóp

p f k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 14)

pöfékel

n v l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

novella, nivella

k p r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 14)

kiporoló

t t r m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 14)

étterem

t r g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 14)

tereget

m n d t m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 14)

mondatéma

d b sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 14)

mandátum
dobszóló

j l m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 14)

jelmez

r h t n m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 14)

úrhatnám

b l zs m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 14)

balzsam

v k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 14)

avokádó

h r m n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 15)

harmónia

k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

körtúra, kráter, kurátor, akaraterő, körtér

n s t ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

nőstény

j r l k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

járulék

l v l z l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

levelezőlap

k r d j l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

kérdőjel

l p s l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

laposelem

gy r ty l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 15)

gyertyaláng

k l t t g p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

keltetőgép

t r t n l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

történelem

p l r n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

pelerin
g m s k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

gémeskút

s r k v s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

sírköves
b r z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

_+sarokvas_

barázda

s ny m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 15)

ásónyom

ny d sz n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

anyadisznó

h ly s r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

helyesírás

k d k l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 15)

koedukált

ny g l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 15)

nyugalom

ny g l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 15)

nyegle

c v l z c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 15)

civilizáció

f d l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 15)

fedeles 

v d sz


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

vadász
p l g r t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 15)

polgártárs

sz b d sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 15)

szabadúszó

t r t m ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

tartomány
p t k z s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

építkezés

h l l m cs t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

hullámcsat
v g t l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 15)

üvegtöltő

p d z t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 15)

padozat
m t r l g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 16)

meteorológia

t v sz v r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 16)

tavaszvárás

r k l b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

rákláb, íróklub

l r c s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 16)

rókaláb
álarcos
g ly s t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

golyóstoll

f k n l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 16)

fakanál

n gy z t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 16)

négyzet

n gy f j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 16)

nagyfejű

f gy l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 16)

figyelmes

h t v g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

hétvége

sz r t r n


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Április 16)

szertorna

k z k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

kézkrém

h b t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 16)

habitus

f d l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 16)

fedeles, feudális

v c c s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

vicces

b s j r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 16)

busójárás

m cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 16)

mocsár

h n t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 16)

hintaló

f z l p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

főzőlap

cs p r d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

cseperedik

f h j t s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

főhajtás

k z d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

küzdelem

f t m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

futamidő

l b c l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 17)

lébecol

v r k z k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

várakozik

l p k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

lepaktál

b n b n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 17)

bonbon

k s s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 17)

kisüsti

m n k h ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 17)

munkahely

v p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 17)

vipera

t g l l p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 17)

téglalap

b z m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

búzamező

l s s g ly


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 17)

elsősegély

l s s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

elsőség

k t g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 17)

kútágas

k t l g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

kötélugró

j l n s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

jelenség

h b v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

hiábavaló

h b r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

habroló

p t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

patikus

t b l t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

tabletta

r ny j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

irányjáték

j t r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

_+árnyjáték_

ejtőernyő

n p m d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

napimádó

n p l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

naplopó

f j d g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 17)

fejadag

f j n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 17)

fajankó

j l l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 17)

jellem
v g h d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 18)

vágóhíd

t p ly


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 18)

útpálya 

r m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

rémes, romos, rímes, rumos, rámás

b r s sz r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 18)

+autópálya
borsszóró

p g cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 18)

pogácsa

v k n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 18)

vakond, víkend

d m cs t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

ádámcsutka

g s t r m k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 18)

égéstermék

r v l v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

revolver

j r v l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 18)

jóravaló

h r c g n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 18)

hercegnő

r s ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

résnyi

j h r f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 18)

_+rusnya_
juharfa

d b p r g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 18)

dobpergés

h r h r g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 18)

hórihorgas

n v k d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

növekedés

k r g l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 18)

krigli

k r sz l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 18)

körszalag

k r ny l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 18)

ökörnyál

h ny n g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 18)

hányinger

f j f j s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 19)

fejfájás

g z n g s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 19)

égzengés

g z l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

gázolaj

d g ny s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 19)

időigényes

gy s d r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

ágysodrony

p t k c k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 19)

építőkocka, pitekocka, pótkuckó

l j t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 19)

lejtő lajt

h m b r g r


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 19)

hamburger

h d s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 19)

hadisír

s d r b ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

sóderbánya

s r d b l s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 20)

sárdobálás

b l d l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

beoldalog

r z m zs r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

rézmozsár

z r z v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

zűrzavar

k t l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 20)

kötelet
r r g n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

_+kétéltű_

arrogáns

k r t f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 20)

körtefa

f ny r g p


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 20)

fűnyírógép

g ny t r gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

gúnytárgy

p c b t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 20)

apácabot, pecabot, pc-boot

p c k z k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 20)

packázik

v r n gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 20)

varangy

f g s r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 20)

fogsor

d s s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 20)

édesség, adósság

k ny v j l z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 20)

könyvjelző

g n d s k d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

gondoskodó

r l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 20)

őrlánc

h d sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

_+óralánc_

hadászat

j t t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 20)

ájtatos

r g n s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 20)

orgonista

h h l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 21)

éhhalál

h h l l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 21)

hóhullás

l k k l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 21)

elkékül

s t l j


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 21)

sütőolaj, őstalaj

r t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 21)

rituálé

r b l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 21)

ribillió

zs v ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 21)

zsivány // + rebellió

s v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 21)

savanyú, sovány, ásvány

r v l s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 21)

rivális
f z l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 21)

főzelék

s t n h t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 21)

istenhit

k d k l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 22)

koedukált

t z l d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 22)

utazóláda

s r sz m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 22)

sorszám

s s sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 22)

sasszem

l v t m l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 22)

elvetemült

z g g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 22)

izgága őzgége 

ny k k n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 22)

nyakkendő

v m p r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 22)

vámpír

gy l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 22)

ügyelet, egylet

gy l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 22)

gyalog őgyeleg 

m r t n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 22)

mértan
f l r r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 22)

aniko45 írta:


> mértan
> f l r r t s


+ maraton


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 22)

félreértés

v s l k d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 23)

aniko45 írta:


> viselkedés
> v la sz l j n


"4-5-max.6 mássalhangzós..."


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 23)

viselkedés

t l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 23)

ítélet, átélt, tilt, tolat, átlát

f l t t l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 23)

feltételes

k l t t g p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 23)

keltetőgép

k z k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 23)

kézkrém

t t g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 23)

tótágas

f ly m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 23)

folyómeder

l d h t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 23)

eladható

l n j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 23)

_+oldható_

élenjáró

b r cs sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 23)

bricsesz

sz t l k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 24)

asztalka

k n f l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

konflis

h z t z n z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 24)

háztűznéző

m zs h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

mázsaház

p t v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 24)

pitvar

t sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

ítész

h j d n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 24)

hajdina hajdan hajadon

k n gy l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 24)

kengyel

t v l s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 24)

távolság

f j k n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

fejkendő

m n d n r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 24)

mandiner

sz t l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 24)

asztalka, osztalék

v j k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 25)

vajákos

f c p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 25)

facipő

sz l t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

szalutál


sz j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 25)

szójáték

s j n l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

sajnálat

r n g t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 25)

rengeteg

g n d l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

gondolat

sz l l r zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 25)

szellőrózsa

sz p t m b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

szeptember

h gy r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 25)

hegyorom

b h c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

bohóc

v g k r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 25)

vágókeret, üvegkeret, végakarat

h p h ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

hópehely

b r k s t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 25)

borkóstoló

f l s b g ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

fülesbagoly

s r s j gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 25)

sorsjegy

t g n p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

tegnap

d t z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 25)

idetűz, odatűz, diétázó

p r n cs t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 25)

párnacsata

p r n t l s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 25)

printelés, parentálás

h b g ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 25)

hóbagoly, habgolyó

j d t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 25)

ijedtség

s t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 25)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> idetűz, odatűz, diétázó
> 
> p r n cs t


időutazó


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 26)

sütés

s g r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 26)

+sietős, sietés

sugaras, síugrás

s g r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 26)

sógornő

g m cs z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 26)

gumicsizma

j s g r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 26)

újságíró

cs r k t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 26)

csirkeetető

cs r k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 26)

csíraképes

l f l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 26)

lefele
m nk s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 26)

munkások

h n r r m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 26)

honorárium
f h z k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 26)

faházikó fűházikó

r j t v ny


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

rejtvény

t m z s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

témázás

k r p t l s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

kárpótlás

z l t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

azáltal, ezáltal

z t l n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

ízetlen

sz-nd-r-l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

szenderül

l m s d r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 27)

almásderes

t n f ly m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

tanfolyam

l l k b v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 27)

lélekbúvár

h r m sz g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

háromszög

m gy r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 27)

magyar, mogyoró

p f r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

páfrány

l l m t t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 27)

államtitok

s v t g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 27)

sivatag

sz t r d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 27)

sztráda

sz t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 27)

+esztrád

esztelen, szótalan

sz t l f


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

asztalfő

c t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 27)

acetilén

h f k m r


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

hőfokmérő

r k m p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 27)

érkampó

h l sz h j


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 27)

halászhajó

sz m sz r j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 27)

számszeríj

k l cs ly k


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 27)

kulcslyuk // _„r k m p”_ –> +űrkomp

gy r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 27)

gyurma , agyrém

v k c n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

vakcina

m ty n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 27)

miatyánk

h z t j


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

háztáji

h l d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 27)

haladás

n k t n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

nikotin

t t t t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 27)

tettetett

sz n l l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 27)

szénaillat

k k k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 27)

_+ színlelt_

kakukk

r ny l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 28)

árnyalat

r m r t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 28)

űrmérték

j t k sz b ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 28)

játékszabály

v r s ny p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

versenypálya

f l v n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 28)

felvonó

sz v r v g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Április 28)

szivarvég

f l f d z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

felfedező

v sz k z


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 28)

evőeszköz, viszkóza

s t t sz t l


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 28)

statisztál

t t sz t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 28)

tetszetős

l d n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Április 28)

elődöntő (eldönt, ledönt)

d d n t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 28)

dudanóta

d d r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

diódaráló

p r z l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 28)

prézli

h l g n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 28)

halogén

j t t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 28)

ájtatos

j t t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 29)

ajtótok

t l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 29)

tiltás, ötletes

r h t n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

úrhatnám

l b t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 29)

libator

l b t r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

_+ülőbútor_

lóbitorló

n m t t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 29)

_+lábtörlő_

nőimitátor

h j d n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 29)

hajdan, hajadon, hajdina

f l d v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

feladvány

t p r n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Április 29)

tűpárna

t p r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 29)

tápérték, tapírétek, tópartok

h t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 29)

hatóanyag, hűtőanyag

p d l sz ny g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 29)

padlószőnyeg

l m zs n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 29)

alamizsna

d n v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 29)

denevér

f k sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 29)

fókusz, fikusz

m l g gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 29)

melegágy

b r d l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Április 29)

birodalom
f l f s t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Április 30)

falfesték

s t r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

satíroz

h l d k m p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 30)

holdkomp

k r ly l ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

királylány

h gy f k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Április 30)

hegyfok

k k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 30)

kökény

h p h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

hópehely

k p t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 30)

kapatos

t n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Április 30)

tanoda

p t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Április 30)

patkó, patika

v gy sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Április 30)

vegyszer

m d k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Április 30)

medikus

n k d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 1)

nokedli

n sz l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

_+nekidől_

ínszalag

k r b n r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

karabiner

k l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

kultúra

b b l d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

bíbelődés

t h t s g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

_+bábelőadás_

tehetséges

v g ny z r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

vágányzár

v r g ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

vargánya

v c m b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

evőcimbora ivócimbora

k r d h l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

kardhal

l m l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 1)

álomlátó elmélet, álomélet, elmulat,

z m l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

üzemelt

h b n p l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

hibanapló

f g k f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 1)

fogkefe

f l l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

félelem

f l l n t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 1)

füllentés

k l n d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

kalandor

cs l l g sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 1)

csillagászat

h zs r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 1)

házsártos

r g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 2)

ragasztó

k r t f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

körtefa

r ny l m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 2)

aranyalma

b l n d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

bolondok

r gy g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

ragyogás

h m s k s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 2)

+beléndek

hamiskás

h m zs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

hámzsír

gy p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

gyeplő, gyepál

k sz k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 2)

+hamuzsír

kőszék, kúszik, kaszakő, kiszökő

sz k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

szikra 

h z s s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 2)

házasság, hízósság

r k sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 2)

árokszél, rákészül

f r r s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

forróság

k r ly s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 2)

királyság

g m s k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 2)

gémeskút 

v g z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 2)

vegzál

h s n sz r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 2)

hasonszőrű

p t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

patak patkó építek építők 

v gy n r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 2)

vagyonőr

v r s b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 2)

vörösbor

s g t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 2)

segítség

v d r z


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 2)

vadorzó

v z z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 2)

vízízű vazze

r g l m s


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 2)

rugalmas

cs l d f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 3)

családfa, családfő

m l k r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 3)

emelőkar

p r g t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 3)

pörgetés, pergetés

g r l v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 3)

ugrálóvár

t sz v r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 3)

tiszavirág

t t t r sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 3)

tetőterasz

k t gy r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

kútgyűrű

t n sz c p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 3)

teniszcipő

t h r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 3)

teherautó, áthárító, teherút

n t l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

antilop 

sz l f zs r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 3)

szolfézsóra

r m r s s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

áramerősség

sz v r s t


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 3)

szíverősítő

j v r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

jóváírás

t m t k r t


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 3)

temetőkert

t m t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 3)

temető, utamat

_í_ó_á_o_


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 4)

vívótábor - v v t b r 

k sz t m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

kosztüm

k l v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

kálvária

m l l t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

melltartó

b k s s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

bukósisak

c t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

citrom

l j f l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

olajfolt

h m k r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 4)

homokóra

f f k t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

affektus

b l m b k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

bölömbika

v g d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

vigadalom

s m m s k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 4)

summások

k p sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

káposzta

g r zs k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

garázskapu

g r sz k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

giroszkóp

f k b t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

fakabát

l m p sz l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

lámpaoszlop

m l t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

molett omlett amulett

b r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

burgonya

r j z f l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 4)

rajzfilm

v r sz v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

vérszívó

n r n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

narancs

p s t t m


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 4)

pástétom

n f l j cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

nefelejcs

t r k p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

térkép

t r l k z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

törülköző

sz m v g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

szemüveg

t n cs d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

tanácsadó

gy m b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 4)

gyömbér

k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 4)

körtés, kerítés, akaratos, kertes, kéretés, kiirtás

v r s b gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 4)

vörösbegy

l l l n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 5)

elillan

j r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 5)

járókeret

l n v sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

lenvászon

n r v l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 5)

enervált

f h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

fahéj, főhajó

p c t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 5)

piactér

r r sz r v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

orrszarvú

t p r d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

tipródás

n z l t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 5)

inzultus

t k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

ütőképes, tűkopás

h t t s k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

hűtőtasak

f k b t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 5)

fakabát

d p p n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 5)

dopping

k t k k c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 5)

aktakukac

cs v r h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

csavarhúzó

cs l l g v r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 5)

túrósbéles

k c k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 5)

csillagváros csillagvárás kackiás

h l k p t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 5)

helikopter

k k p r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 5)

kakaópor

k cs cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 5)

kacsacsőr

l k h l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

alkoholista

g r c r z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

egrecíroz

k m t l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 6)

komatál
cs g l v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

csigaleves

r m r t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

űrmérték

s k l t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 6)

sikoltás sakáltusa 

gy r t s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

gyártósor

f l n t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 6)

félnótás

t p n t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 6)

tapintatlan

r l v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 6)

erőleves

k p r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 6)

kaparás

h zs r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 6)

Éva néni52 írta:


> kaparás
> 
> h zs r t s


+ koporsó


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 6)

házsártos

v l l n s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 6)

villanás
k r t r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 6)

kartárs ökörtárs kortárs

g n r c


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

generáció

g v n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

igavonó

k l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 7)

kalória

s t p l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

stopli, istápol

l l v z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 7)

állóvíz

f ny v s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

fenyves

l l v z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 7)

állóvíz
v z l l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 7)

vízállás

l v r d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 7)

elvered,lovarda
h j l n d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 7)

lovarda hajlandó

n p r f r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 7)

napraforgó

k r p t s


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 7)

kárpitos

h r p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 7)

harap hárpia harapó

k r ly n


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 7)

királynő, királyné, Károlyiné

k r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 7)

köröm karom akarom 

k s l ny m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 7)

kislányom

h t g r n c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 7)

hátgerinc

m n d sz n t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 7)

kiskalap írta:


> hátgerinc
> 
> m n d sz n t k


"4-5-max6 mássalhangzós..."

mindenszentek

t l t b l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 8)

rituevu írta:


> "4-5-max6 mássalhangzós..."
> 
> mindenszentek
> 
> t l t b l


..ezt elszámoltam....bocsánat....


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 8)

ítélőtábla

z v l g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 8)

ízvilág, őzvalag

ny sz l t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 8)

nyeszlett

p l k ty


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 8)

pulikutya

cs t r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 8)

csütörtök

k r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 8)

kerítés körítés akaratos kiürítés 

t r m sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 8)

természet, termeszt, termesztőh 

h z t m b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 8)

háztömb

p g cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 8)

pogácsa

h z r t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 8)

házi rétes 

v l g v g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 8)

világvége

k v l t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 8)

kvalitás

s m t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 8)

sematikus

l c h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 9)

álcaháló

p c n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 9)

páciens

k l k l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 9)

kialakul

k r k r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 9)

körkörös, ikerkereső, ökörkörös, kárkereső

t l l f t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 9)

étellift

f r z r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 9)

frizura, frizőr

h t l n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 9)

hűtőlánc

h l v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 9)

halvány, halovány 

v r g z l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 9)

virágüzlet

h r h r g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 9)

hórihorgas

l m z l v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 9)

lemezlovas

l g n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 9)

legenda

p s k p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 9)

puskapor

m s d p r c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 9)

másodperc

l t m n t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 9)

életmentő

b j k v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 10)

bajkeverő

v g f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 10)

üvegfal, üvegfólia

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 10)

osztálytárs

sz f k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 10)

szófukar (Szülfikar - Gül baba)

sz n n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 10)

szinonima

sz t r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 10)

eszterga

s t r f


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 10)

sátorfa
b r c k f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 10)

barackfa

g z g t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 10)

igazgat
m f sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 10)

műfészek, műfaszék, imafészek

r zs k k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

rizskoch? 

p t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

apátlan

d l k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 11)

dalkör 

n t f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

nótafa

n t z t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 11)

intézet

n t z k n n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

öntözőkanna

l cs l cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

locsolócső

b t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

butilén, ebtelen

s r l v n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 11)

sörelvonó / + biatlon

cs t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

_+sárlavina_

csőtörés

g r s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 11)

ugróiskola

g n d t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

gondtalan

v r m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 11)

vérmes

ny k k n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 11)

nyakkendő

s t r n d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 11)

strand

g b l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 11)

égbolt

ny r s ny g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 11)

nyersanyag

v h m n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 11)

vehemens

cs g f r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 12)

csigafúró

sz b n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

észbontó

k m h t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 12)

kémhatás kómahátas 

m n sz t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

miniszter, manósztár

k v l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 12)

kövület
b j d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

bajadér

f l d p r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 12)

földieper földipara

k t v s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

aktivista

h s d r l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 12)

húsdaráló

t m t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

autómotor, temetőőr, ütemtér

r v cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 12)

úrvacsora

b sz l g t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

beszélgetés

v r v n l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 12)

vérvonal

k z s s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 12)

közösség, kezesség

h j c h


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 12)

hajcihő
g sz s g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 13)

egészség

f h r d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

fehéredő

gy s k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

agyasok

sz k s f


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 13)

+egysíkú

sziksófű (nehéz volt )

s b r k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

ősborókás

t r z g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 13)

utórezgés

r k t t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

rakottas, űrkutatás

m n t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

monitor

r f s t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 13)

érfestés

r s v t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 13)

írásvetítő

h s v t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 13)

húsvét éhesvót 

k n n b l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

kannibál 
v l l m l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 13)

villámlás

l l m t n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 13)

illemtan
sz g r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

szigorúság

b z d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 13)

búzadara

l t m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

letámad, oltómód, életmód

v l t r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 13)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> letámad, oltómód, életmód
> 
> v l t r z


életmód


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 13)

velőtrázó

v l t r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 13)

válóterem, váltóáram

k m s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 13)

komaság

l d s r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 14)

eladósor

d m r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 14)

idomár

d m p n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 14)

dömping

r k l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

reklám

m r k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 14)

markoló

p n s p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 14)

pánsíp

p l l n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 14)

pillanat

ny t t h n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 14)

anyaotthon

t t f s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 14)

tetűfésű

l p s l ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

lépéselőny

l l m t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 14)

illemtan, államtan

s ly m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 14)

selyem, sulyom, súlyom

t t l sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 14)

+sólyom
autóatlasz

b n n h j


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 14)

banánhéj

sz m cs r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 14)

eszmecsere

gy gy sz r t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 14)

gyógyszertár

v r k z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 14)

várakozás

sz m p t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 14)

szimpátia

t r h s s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

terhesség

r b r b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 14)

rebarbara

k r m ny f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

kormányfő

r t l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 14)

erőtálló 

b b n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 14)

_+rátalál_

búbánat

l g zs l p


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 14)

légzsilip

s k l d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

áskálódás, iskolaadás, sóküldés, sokládás

p sz t c


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 15)

pisztácia

f h r cs l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 15)

fehércseléd

cs v g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 15)

csővágás, csevegés, ácsi üveges

v l t r z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 15)

velőtrázó

b z t t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 15)

bizottság

d r zs f sz k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 15)

darázsfészek

gy ny r s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

gyönyörűség

h k f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 15)

hókifli

sz m h b r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 15)

számháború

v g t l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 15)

végítélet, üvegtöltő

r l z m


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 15)

őrlőizom

m l n k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 16)

melankólia

l t sz r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 16)

életszerű

k l l t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 16)

kelletlen

v h r k b t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 16)

viharkabát

g m sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 16)

égimeszelő, gumiszál

l d b r


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 16)

lúdbőr

sz k k b l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 16)

szűkkeblű

l k k b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 16)

lakkbőr

gy s l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 16)

egyesület

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 16)

szakácskönyv

sz l k t v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 16)

szelektív

zs r p b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 16)

zsúrpubi

r v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 16)

örvény

s l b k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 16)

salabakter

v g j t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 16)

vígjáték, végjáték

sz l t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 17)

születés, szeletes

sz l t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 17)

széltető

n t r z


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 17)

intarzia

t r g n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 17)

targonca

d l sz v g


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 17)

+ sziluett

dalszöveg

l cs p l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 17)

elcsépelt, lecsapolt

l t k p s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 17)

életképes

ny l b t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 17)

nyélbeüt

ny r sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 17)

nyerőszám

p r b k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

próbák, pribék, apróbéka, ipari baki

l t p r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

ultiparti

p r k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

parkőr

p r k d t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

pirkadat

p n k r t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 17)

pankrátor

sz ny g cs p s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

szúnyogcsípés szúnyogcsapás szőnyegcsápos

p l cs n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 17)

palacsinta

k m l l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 17)

kémlel, kamilla

t g l l p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

téglalap

k n k r n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 17)

konkurencia

j v s sz sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 17)

javasasszony

s s k j r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

sáskajárás

v m h s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 17)

vemhes

k p r p p r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

kopírpapír

t d s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 17)

tudósít(ó)

f l m r t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 17)

félmaraton

v f r d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

évforduló

s k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 17)

sikátor

r t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

ártörő rotor 

f ny k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

fénykép

l gy t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 17)

légyott

k l m j k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 17)

_+ártér_

kalamajka

l l t sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

illatszer, á[email protected]

k p d n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 17)

kupadöntő

t b l z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

táblázat

p r z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 17)

porzós

cs d sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 17)

_+iparűzés_

csodaszer

r k zs r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 18)

rókazsír

z k zs b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

zakózseb zakózsabó

t f l n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 18)

teflon
b b l v s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

bableves

k ny v j n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 18)

könyvajánló

s t p l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 18)

sétapálca

v r zs f v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 18)

varázsfuvola

sz r t t ny l v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

szeretetnyelv

k m n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 18)

kemence

n r r t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

narrátor

v k n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

#33,102 _+árokzsír_

viking, vekeng

sz p r l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 18)

szeparált

t l t b r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

ötletbörze

l t n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 18)

életunt

f g s ly m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

fogselyem

t v l s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 18)

távolság

H r t b gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

Hortobágy

d r m d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 18)

dromedár

g r n t l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 18)

garantálom
s n z n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> dromedár
> 
> g r n t l m


+darumadár


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

sanzon

b r t f l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 18)

barátfüle
r j n g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

rajongás

f n m s g


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 18)

őrjöngés, rajongás

ny l v t d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

nyelvtudás

l m ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 18)

élmény

l l m ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 18)

állomány

f g t n d r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

fogtündér

f g f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 19)

fügefa

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

finomság //kimaradt
karaván, koravén

f l c m p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

fülcimpa

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

karaván, koravén

k r m l k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

körömlakk

k m s l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

kamásli

r zs sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

rózsaszín

l n t h r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

lanthúr

b n z n k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

benzinkút

p r h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

operaház

r m n t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

romantikus

p r d n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

perdöntő

p r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

portéka, pártok, protkó

k t l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 19)

kotlós

f ty l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

fátyol

f m n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 19)

femina

c p l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

cipellő / + főmenű 

t r r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

térerő

m n d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 19)

mandula, mandala

n d l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 19)

indulat

s m z m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 19)

simaizom

n d r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 19)

nadrág

l b r l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 19)

leborult
h l l m k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 19)

hullámok

j r k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

járókerék 

j v t t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

jóvátétel

g ly f sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

gólyafészek

r g l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

rágalom

s r k n ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

_+irgalom_

sarkantyú

k v d r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

kávédaráló

sz l f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

szőlőfürt

l g sz m j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 20)

légszomj

f l f d z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

felfedez
g p p r k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 20)

géppark

l p ny k ny r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

lepénykenyér?
s t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

esetlen

k l b m b


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 20)

kelbimbó
z v t r s


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 20)

zivataros

t r n s r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

tornasor

k r n s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 20)

koronás Kornis 

v d k n d r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

vadkender

l d k ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

üledékanyag

g z k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

gázkar

v n t l l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

ventilláció

h r l m l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

húrelmélet

t l sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

tolószék, ítélőszék, atlaszok, átalszik

z r b t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

zárbetét

d s v t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

adásvétel

h b r l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 20)

habroló

v sz k j r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

vészkijárat

g m s k t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

gémeskút

f m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

fűmag

t p r d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 20)

töpörödés

t r n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

trend, étrend

h b c k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

hóbucka

l r g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

lórúgás, lerúgás, elrúgás, lerágás

k k k k f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

kakukkfű

b h m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

bohém

m s g t g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

mosogatógép

v r n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

veranda

c p f z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

cipőfűző

s r l t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

sarlatán

h t s k r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

hatáskör

h t s l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 20)

hátasló

sz n t n d


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 20)

színitanoda, szántandó, szenítendő //  *szenít *

sz n v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

úszónövény

v sz v r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 20)

viaszvirág

k g l f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

kuglóf, kuglifa

b ny r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

bányarém

g r n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

grand, grund, gerenda

l l m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

lelemény

d m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

idom, adoma, dóm, duma, ödéma, dáma

p c t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 20)

piactér

j h t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 20)

juhtúró

g h j l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 21)

éghajlat

g z t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 21)

igazítás

g v l l r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

gavallér

v g l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 21)

véglet

m t v c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

motiváció

l d l sz l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 21)

oldalszél

f d l sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

fedélszék

p d l v z


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 21)

padlóváza

p t l b sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

pótlóbusz

m t r j r d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 21)

metrójárda

k r k gy r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

karikagyűrű

m s n sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 21)

masiniszta

l g r l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

logarléc

s z l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

sezlon

r p r t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 21)

raportőr_, _reptér, raptor

d p t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 21)

oolong írta:


> raportőr_, _reptér, raptor
> 
> d p t r


+riporter


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 21)

dioptria

f g l m z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

oolong írta:


> raportőr_, _reptér, raptor
> 
> d p t r


+ repertoár

fogalmazás

m f t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

mofetta

z m l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 21)

izomláz

k r k p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

kerékpár

d r k h d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 21)

derékhad

j n cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

janicsár

l s t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 21)

éléstár, listaár

s t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

ostrom

p l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 21)

paletta

k t sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 21)

_+palatető_

kétszínű

b t s s k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 21)

botsáska

h g d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 21)

hegedű

g r d n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 22)

gardénia

k r h n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 22)

körhinta

g t v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

egetverő gátvár égetővár 

t l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

telefon

g r d n k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

gardéniák

zs b k n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

_+gordonka_

zsebkendő

k r l n k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 22)

korelnök

n g l k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

Angelika

f b t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 22)

fabatka

c t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

citrom

l m v l g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

álomvilág

t t k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 22)

titkár, autótükör, autótakaró

k m r ny k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

komornyik

ny m ny l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

nyámnyila

l b d cs


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

labdacs

p sz ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

paszuly

d g ny s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

dagonyás

d d r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

_+időigényes_

didereg

s t r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

sótartó start sítartó

v l g ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 22)

vőlegény (Világanya)

g l g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 22)

galagonya

zs l g t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

zsalugáter

v n n


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 22)

venni vinni vonni

v n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

oolong írta:


> venni vinni vonni
> 
> v n


+ óvónéni


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

van, von, vén, vonó, véna, Iván

b b zs r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

babazsúr

cs t r t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 22)

csütörtök, csatárátok

t l p f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

talpfa 

m n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

mantra

k r m n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

PaSa1957 írta:


> mantra
> 
> k r m n t


+miniatűr


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

körmenet

l k d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

lakodalom

m ny g z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

menyegző

l m k t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 22)

ólomkatona

l p s t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 22)

lapostetű lapostető 

c n


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

óceán -- _khm, a topik címe: __4-5-max.6 mássalhangzós...__ _

m p r v z l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 23)

improvizáló

h l v d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

halivadék

n d k c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 23)

huncili írta:


> óceán -- _khm, a topik címe: __4-5-max.6 mássalhangzós...___
> 
> m p r v z l


elnézést.....


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

indukció

r s f j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

üresfejű

m p n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 23)

imponál

sz k v n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

szekvencia

sz l f g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 23)

szélfogó

r b r b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 23)

rebarbara

k v t l n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 23)

okvetlen

j j l r


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 23)

éjjeliőr

z z sz t


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Május 23)

izzasztó

l f t k n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 24)

liftakna

n d l t sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

indulatszó

sz b sz m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 24)

szobaszám

k l k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

kelekóla

z m m d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 24)

üzemmód

p sz m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

paszomány

v s gy r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 24)

vasgyár

r n g t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

_+vasgyúró_

röntgen, orangután

h l l k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 24)

röntgen - nem lehet

hallókürt

r ny k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 24)

_jogos!  _

árnyékos

l p f n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

lépfene

r f r m t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 24)

református

sz d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 24)

református

k p t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 24)

szeder

v d k r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

vadkörte

l p t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 24)

léptek, alaptőke, lapátok, lopótök

sz z m l g s


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 24)

szeizmológus

s r d l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 24)

kapatos

serdül(ő)

s r d b l s


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 24)

sárdobálás

s c c l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

saccolás

b r t n r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 24)

börtönőr

v h g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 24)

vihogás

l m k r


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 24)

álomkór

b r sz t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

ébreszt

m n t z m ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 25)

műintézmény

r t l n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

éretlen

p r t t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

pártütés

b l g s


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 25)

biológus, belógás, beleégés

t l g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

etológus

s m t k s


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 25)

simítókés

b ly g z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

bélyegzár, bélyegzőőr, bolygóüzér

k sz r sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 25)

ékszerész

p p s j t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 25)

+ bélyegzőóra

papsajt

t p s k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 25)

tapsikol

h j t n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

hajtincs

g g r g t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

aggregátor

l d l s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 25)

eldőlés, ledőlés

k r t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 25)

kráter

l t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 25)

oltóanyag

h j t r t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 25)

hajótörött

t p r l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 25)

taperol
t z s k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 26)

utazókosár

r k p sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 26)

űrkapszula

n m z m t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 26)

numizmatika

t t t r sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

tetőterasz

l b k k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 26)

libikóka

r n d v n l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

randivonal

r b c f l


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 26)

rabicfal

r g z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

rugózás

h j d n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 26)

hajdina hajdan hajadon 

m l l k v s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 26)

mellékvese
p j zs m r gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

pajzsmirigy

h l l cs l l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 26)

hullócsillag

v n t l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

ventilátor

sz f r d l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

szófordulat // _„h l l cs l l g”_ –> itt a mássalhangzók száma > 6 volt.

v f r d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

évforduló

n l m z


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

önelemző unaloműző (ónlemez)

h l m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

2.  

halmaz, halmozó

d g h z


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

dugóhúzó

v g h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

üvegház

s t n c l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

stanicli, stencil

b t n c l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

betonacél

b r k l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

uborkalé, abrakol, beárkol, beirkál, borókalé, burkol

c r k l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 26)

cirkula
k n k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

kánikula

k m t n r


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

kémiatanár

p m t n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

pamuting

k s d b s


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 26)

kisdobos

k b t b l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

kabátbélés

k l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 26)

keltető

f f v s


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 26)

fafúvós

r z s b n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 26)

rezesbanda

d l b t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 26)

dalbetét

k s d b s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 26)

kisdobos

r s v z t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 27)

őrsvezető

zs r sz l n n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 27)

zsírszalonna

z l l s


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 27)

ízlelés, izolálás, züllés, zilálás

t l l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 27)

tálalás, tollas, túlélés

n t r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

intrika

s t n f l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

Istenfélő

k m r l l


----------



## oolong (2021 Május 27)

kamarilla

t m r l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

tömörülés

r l l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

őrállás

k z j gy z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

_+óraállás_

közjegyző

k l l k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

kellék, küllők

n t z k d s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 27)

intézkedés

k p k t n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

#33,365 _+külalak_

kupaktanács

m m n t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

immunitás

f sz t r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

faeszterga

k n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 27)

kantár

l f h m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 27)

alfahím

p r p s t


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 27)

prépost

p r p t v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 28)

perpatvar

p k h l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 28)

pókháló

b ny r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 28)

bányarém

iz_l_t_r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 29)

izolátor

ny r g t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 29)

nyeregtető

s t t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 29)

sötétség

k cs s l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 29)

kacsasült

r v l ny h j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 29)

árvalányhaj 

b r k g ly s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 29)

birkagulyás

v sz h ly z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 29)

vészhelyzet

m s m d v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 29)

mosómedve

sz r l m t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 29)

szerelmetes

z m z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 29)

izomzat

k p l k t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 29)

kapulakat

k p g t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

kopogtat, képaggató 

g z l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

#33,386 _+képalkotó_

gazella, Gizella

h j cs t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

hajcsat

b z d r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 30)

búzadara

p c k p s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Május 30)

piacképes

d l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 30)

adóellenőr

r f l ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

árfölény, árufölény, űrfölény

d t z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 30)

diétázó időutazó

v r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 30)

vargánya

v r l g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 30)

verőlegény

m f l s k d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 30)

mafláskodik

sz l r m


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 30)

szélerőmű

sz s m t l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Május 31)

szóismétlés

sz sz m t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

szöszmötölés

sz m l d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 31)

szemöldök

n p r f r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

napraforgó

v l t r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 31)

váltóáram

p r p n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

aprópénz

cs n g z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

ácsingózó

n v n d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

növendék 

s r l t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

sarlatán

v n d g l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 31)

vendéglő

v r n d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

várandós, verandás

t r f l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

tréfli, térfél, trafál, túrófaló

d v t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

2. 

diavetítő

g sz k d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Május 31)

égszakadás (épp most)

k l p t sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

eukaliptusz, akolépítész

b s t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 31)

óbester

k n z r v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

konzerv

s r l m h z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

siralomház
l g j b b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

legjobb

t r m r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

teremőr
s b s s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 31)

sebesség

k r k t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

karakter
m g s r l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Május 31)

megsérült

g n r c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Május 31)

generáció

v g gy p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Május 31)

üveggyapot

m d r j s l s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Május 31)

madárjóslás
m t r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

metrika, metrók, motorok, amatőrök

d m k sz t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

ádámkosztüm

k t sz n s g


----------



## huncili (2021 Május 31)

kétszinűség

k l z k d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

kalózkodás

k z l k d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

közlekedés

z v r sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

zavarszűrő

k n d r k c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

kenderkóc

k v r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

akvárium, keverem, kavarom

m r t sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

mirtusz

sz l k k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Május 31)

szélkakas

k r z t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Május 31)

körözött

h t h gy


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 1)

hitehagyó

t m n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 1)

autómentő

k g l f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

kuglóf

m l n sz r p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 1)

málnaszörp

d j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

időjárás

b r m t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 1)

barométer

h r sz k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

horoszkóp

n v r z m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 1)

univerzum

c p f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

cipőfűző

v s m cs k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

vasmacska

g m c k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

gumicukor

gy r k n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

gyereknap

k sz t m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

kosztüm

v g t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

végtelen 

m r h f r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

marhafartő

t k r t j s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

tükörtojás

l p cs n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

lepcsánka, lépcsőnk

t n m n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

tanmenet

d j k m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

dajkamese

r g l m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 1)

rágalom, irgalom, régi lom, ürgeálom, rigóalom

t k sz l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

étkészlet, tökszelet, átokszaltó

h r v v


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 1)

hírvivő
b-t-gs-g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

betegség

v g l l m s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 1)

végállomás
k t s s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

kútásás

t r p n t n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

terpentin

sz r p n t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

szerpentin

s k d m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 1)

síkidom

l b p m p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

libapimpó

S k r p t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

Sokorópátka

t v f r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

ütvefúró

g r z n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

garzon, egérözön

p r t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 1)

portéka

b l k t r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

ablaktörlő

v z l p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

evezőlapát

k k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

kikötő, kékítő

l t r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

alteregó

cs m s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

_+liturgia_

ácsmester

b b r l v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

babérlevél

s g ly k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

súgólyuk, segélyek

r n gy l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

őrangyal

r g l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

irgalom, rágalom

b k v d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

bikaviadal

b l p j gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

belépőjegy

m d r t j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

madártej

sz b v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

szabvány

v r v n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

vérvonal

s t h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

sétahajó

n f l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

infláció

ny r g t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

nyeregtető

n v l l


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

novella

p n c s r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

pancser

s k r k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

sikerkönyv

p l b n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

plébános

d k n s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

diakónus

h r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 1)

hirtelen

h t t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 1)

hitetlen

p r n cs t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 1)

párnacsata

p r b d


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 1)

próbaidő //+pincesor, nem cs volt a feladványban


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

t r v v s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 2)

tőrvívás

k ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

kölyök

h l v ny


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

kölyök

d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 2)

halvány
adakozás

j g k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

jégkása

b j n t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

bajonett

f l sz g t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 2)

félsziget, felszeget

sz m b l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

szimbólum

s k n z n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

skanzen

m n k r ty


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 2)

menükártya manókártya minikártya 

v l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

villamos

l sz b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 2)

rituevu írta:


> villamos
> 
> l sz b


+vallomás


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

elszab, leszab, előszoba

l v t r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

elevátor

z m z v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

üzemzavar

m s l l p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

másállapot

t k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

teketória

c n j r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 2)

óceánjáró

f r r sz t p k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

forrasztópáka

l d l k cs s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 2)

oldalkocsis

m r k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

márkás, markos, amerikás

d g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

adogat, digit, dugít, időgát

sz m f r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 2)

szemafór

k s ly


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 2)

keselyű

t k r l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

takaróléc

j t r ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 2)

ejtőernyő

b r ny f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

bárányfelhő

b l k k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

ablakkeret

n gy l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

nőegylet

gy n l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

egyenletes

l t sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

látószög

m d v b cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

medvebocs

h j t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 2)

hajótörő

m g s ny m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 2)

_+hajtóerő_

magasnyomás

p t r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 3)

paterol

k r z n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 3)

kerozin

k r t m zs k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 3)

körtemuzsika

t r t s d j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

tartásdíj

k r p l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 3)

kereplő

p zs g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

pezsgő, pozsga

k j g z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 3)

kéjgáz

p cs ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

pocsolya

m m k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 3)

mimikri

zs k t c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

zsákutca

t p z r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

tépőzár

s r k h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

sarokház, sírkőhöz

c m r l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 3)

címerállat

k s r f n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

kosárfonó

t r t l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 3)

tortilla

k r m ny f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

kormányfő

g b k l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 3)

égbekiáltó

s t r t g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

stratéga, stratégia

l d k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 3)

öldököl, öldöklő

l d sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 3)

oldószer

v z p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 3)

vízpára

sz g r l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 3)

szigorlat

v gy p r


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 3)

vegyipar

k l l k t v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 3)

kollektív

h h t t l n


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 3)

hihetetlen

cs d b g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 4)

csodabogár

v r n d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 4)

verandás, várandós

r sz k l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

érszűkület

v g sz g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 4)

vigaszág

l v j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

alvajáró

b k b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 4)

békebíró

p r f m


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 4)

parfüm

p r d cs m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

paradicsom

f l m l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 4)

felemel

f l l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

félelem

s t r f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

stráf, satrafa

l t l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 4)

+ sátorfa
lételem

b z m ny s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

bizományos

t k p r


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 4)

útkaparó, tökpüré

t k p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 4)

tekepálya

d m c l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 5)

idomacél

v l p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 5)

válóper

m k r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 5)

makramé, műköröm

b r k k l


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 5)

brokkoli

b n j l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 5)

bűnjel

l v n d l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 5)

levendula 

l p j r t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 5)

alapjárat

f z m s k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 5)

fizimiska

f sz r p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 5)

főszereplő

v z m l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 5)

vízimalom

m r g r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 5)

margaréta

m m k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 5)

mimikri

k h l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 6)

koholt

h l l f j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

hüllőfaj, hullafej

k t k k c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 6)

aktakukac

p ly k k k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

pulykakakas

s t n s t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 6)

sátánista

sz v r f s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

szivarfüst

p p sz r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 6)

pipaszár

cs r p k ly h


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 6)

cserépkályha

cs p k r h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

csipkeruha

m r k n l


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 6)

merőkanál

m b c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

ambíció

ny r sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 6)

nyerőszám

r v ny b n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

érvényben, örvényben

sz t k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 6)

szitakötő

sz l m k l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 6)

szalmakalap

sz r t r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 7)

szártörés

f l sz g t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

félsziget

k h n g s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 7)

kihangosító

d v t g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 7)

divatguru

p l d b sz d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

példabeszéd

f ny t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 7)

fenyítés

f ny t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 7)

fenyítő, fenyőtű, áfonyát

k p l r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 7)

káplár

f ny t r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

fénytörés

t r s m t t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 7)

tőr és mutató


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 7)

PaSa1957 írta:


> fénytörés
> 
> t r s m t t


törésmutató

sz n k f


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 7)

szénkefe

l l n l l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 7)

ellenállás

cs k p cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 7)

ácskapocs

t r m sz v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

termeszvár

h r d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 8)

hordó, híradó

n j k c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 8)

injekció

n l f b t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

analfabéta

j h t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 8)

juhtúró

l v r s ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

lóverseny

l m l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 8)

elmélet

p r b j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

_+álomlátó_

párbaj

f n n c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 8)

finánc

k l m j k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

kalamajka

l m n k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 8)

élmunka


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 8)

_+ülőmunka_

l b sz l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 8)

lábszelep

f p p cs


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 8)

fapapucs

sz v sz l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 8)

szívószál

t j s v


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 8)

tejsavó

m n d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 8)

menedék

l ny ny


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 8)

lányanya

h m sz r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

hamuszürke

r t l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

ártalom, értelem

k s sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 9)

ékesszóló

t r b ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 9)

terebélyes

sz k m r k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

szűkmarkú

r v t g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 9)

réveteg 

r v z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

rávezet

t l t m t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

téltemető

cs l t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

csalitos

r t r v


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 9)

óraterv, árterv

f r t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

fráter

k p r m g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 9)

kapormag

k m n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 9)

kemence

l d m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 9)

ildomos 

s v t g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 9)

ildomos, áldomás
sivatag

d n v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 9)

denevér

g r b n c s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 9)

garabonciás

v d f l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

védőfül

n g r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 10)

ingerület

s v b b g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 10)

svábbogár

r l l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 10)

roller

h r m n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 10)

harmónika

m g n gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 10)

magánügy

l k p c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

lókupec

sz m s r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 10)

számsor

h l k p t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

helikopter

b g cs g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

búgócsiga

sz v z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

szívzűr

n j l l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

önjelölt

j j t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

ujjatlan

k r t n r h


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 10)

kartonruha

k z m n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

közmunka

t c s p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

+ kézimunka
utcaseprő

d l z l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 10)

idealizál

b l l l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 10)

belelilul

d l b b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 10)

délibáb

v t m n h ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 10)

vitaminhiány

k n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 10)

ökonómia

k r f l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 10)

karfiol

sz l l r zs


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 10)

szellőrózsa

sz l v t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 10)

szalvéta

v sz sz p r p


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 10)

vesszőparipa

cs g l s s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 11)

csigalassú

c t s v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 11)

ecetsav

b r k n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 11)

borkén

k n k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

kánikula, konokul

t m r z k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 11)

ütemérzék

zs n g g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

zsinagóga

v g f v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 11)

üvegfúvó

k l m p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 11)

kalimpál, kolompol

h d v r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 11)

hódvár

c l l m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 11)

acéllemez

f cs k n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

fecskendő

t r g t


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 11)

tereget

sz k t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 11)

_+tárogató_

szöktető

f n n c


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 11)

finánc

t r t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 11)

túrótorta

n c d n s


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 11)

incidens

k m n c


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 12)

kemence

s m r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 12)

ismerős

k p g t t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 12)

kopogtat

l v b b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

alvóbaba

k l j g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 12)

ököljog

r g sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 12)

ragasztó

m s t r m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

mustármag

k l s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 12)

klastrom

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 12)

pitypang

p l l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 12)

pollen

z r k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 12)

azurkék

l p k r c


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 12)

lópokróc 

sz l h r f


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 13)

szélhárfa

sz t r k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 13)

szatirikus

f r m r h


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 13)

formaruha

r f r m t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 13)

református

h d f g ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

hadifogoly

l d z s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

lodzsa
j g k r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 13)

jégkrém

m nny d r g s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

mennydörgés
k p r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 13)

koporsó

S m b r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 13)

Sombor
v g ny k d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 13)

vagánykodók

k z s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 13)

kezesség

b d sz n t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 13)

ebédszünet

t l m cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 14)

tolmács

l n g l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 14)

lángelme

h r n g z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 14)

harangozó, heringező

b k b l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 14)

békebál,
sz m f n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 15)

szimfónia

l cs l cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

#33,715 _+békebeli_

licslocs, locsolócső

p r z m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

prizma

k c g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 15)

kacagány

t r t n l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

történelem

d t t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

üdítőital

p l s k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 15)

poloska
h z sz r t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

hazaszeretet

h z j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

hazajáró

k k l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

okkult kikelet

s k k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

sokkal, sokkol(ó)

p t sz n


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

építésznő

h t sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

_+patiszon_

hátszín

k l j g


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

ököljog

m k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 15)

mikulás

n k r n s


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

unikornis

j k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 15)

joker, újkor, jókora

v j k r t


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

vajkörte

h j k r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 15)

hajókürt

h j k r sz


----------



## oolong (2021 Június 15)

hajkurász(ó)

_e_ _o_ _a


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 15)

fejtorna (f j t r n)

l n c k m r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 15)

lánckamra

s k t f j d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 16)

siketfajd

d z v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 16)

időzavar

m d r t j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

madártej

l v j r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 16)

alvajáró

sz p t m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

szeptember

s k l t s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 16)

iskolatáska

b k p p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

békepap, békepipa, békapopó 

k n k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

kunkori

d sz n s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

disznóság

d d l t t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 16)

didiéltetés, dédialtatás, dudaültetés, dadaáltatás, diadalittas

d p t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 16)

dioptria

s p t ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

spatulya

l g k k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 16)

_+ispotály_


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 16)

légikikötő

v k k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

vekker

k r n l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 16)

kronológia

g t f t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 16)

gátfutás

f l z v n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 16)

felezővonal 

s k t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 16)

sakter
v-g-ssz-g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 17)

vágásszög

b k t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 17)

+sikátor
bakter, béketűrő

c r z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 17)

ceruza

r g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

írógép

t r n g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 17)

utórengés

p r n h z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

párnahuzat

k n m n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 17)

aknamunka

p n c r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 17)

pincér

m k r sz k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

mikroszkóp

S l n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

Salonta

b r n l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 17)

barnult, ébrenlét

v g h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

üvegház

p s k t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 17)

piskóta
h s l v s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 17)

húsleves

t r g m b c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

túrógombóc

t t sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 17)

tetszik

cs d t m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 17)

_+etetőszék_

csődtömeg

r c p k l s


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 17)

arcpakolás

sz s p k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 18)

úszósapka

s r m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 18)

sörmester 

d z j l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

idézőjel

t l t d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

ítéletidő

sz n s p n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

szenespince

l j b gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Június 18)

olajbogyó

b r sz l


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 18)

borszőlő

sz m l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 18)

szemelt, számolt, szemlét, eszmélet

v r r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 18)

varrott

gy n r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 19)

egyenáram

n d l t sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 19)

#33,783 _+ivarérett_

indulatszó

m m l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 19)

imamalom

j k r m p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 19)

újkrumpli

v z m l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 19)

vízimalom 

gy l g h n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 19)

gyaloghintó

h s h j t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 19)

hashajtó

t t m sz l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 19)

totemoszlop

gy n r t k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 19)

egyenértékű 

r r p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 19)

űrrepülő

r s m s t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 19)

órásmester 

r s r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 19)

erősáram

j n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 20)

jóindulat

r c d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 20)

árcédula

t r v l


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 20)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> árcédula
> 
> t r v l


tervel

m g v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 20)

magvető

h r c m z


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 20)

harcmező

v z cs p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 20)

vízcsap

k l n gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 20)

kelengye

n k b t r


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 20)

inkubátor

ny k k n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 20)

nyakkendő

b k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

bokréta

k n k l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 21)

kiénekel, kínai kel

k n k l v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 21)

konklávé

k n k l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 21)

kankalin

p r k d t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 21)

pirkadat

t v l s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 21)

távolság

g r b n c s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

garabonciás

k k b v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 21)

kukabúvár

k l n d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 21)

kalandor

m g f n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 21)

megafon

l s n d r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

alsónadrág

l p t k


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 21)

lapátok

m ll ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 21)

mellény
sz v z s


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 21)

Szavazás

v z s k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 21)

vízisikló

g z m n d


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 22)

igazmondó

b k g t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 22)

bökögetés

b z r l t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 22)

ebzárlat

l j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 22)

lejtő, ólajtó

k l v l g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 22)

külvilág

m r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

mereng

r sz n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 22)

űrszonda

t g n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

tegnap

p r z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Június 22)

parázs

v g d l m


----------



## Keszeg0706 (2021 Június 22)

vigadalom

g z h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

gőzhajó

k ny m z


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 22)

+porózus

oknyomozó

k ny m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

kőnyomás, kinyomás

k l m r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 22)

kalamáris

t n t t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 22)

tintatartó

m n k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 22)

munkás, mankós, mániákus

d t l l


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 22)

#33,822 - békaügetés

időtálló

g l d t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 23)

gladiátor
sz r k l k


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 23)

szurkolók

r gy s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

irigység

s f n r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 23)

sifonér

zs n g g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

zsinagóga

h m n m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 23)

humánum
p r s b t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 23)

presbiter

f l m n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

flamingó, Fleming

d m v d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 23)

dámvad

f l f r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

falfirka, füle-farka

s t r z


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 23)

ostoroz

f l s k t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

+satíroz

feleskette, flaskatető

gy h z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 23)

ágyhuzat

g r n t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

garnitúra

l p v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 23)

alapvető

k t n d l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

katonadolog

l d sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 23)

oldószer

t n l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

útonálló

r g n s p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 23)

orgonasíp

b t g gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

betegágy

k n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 23)

kandúr

m cs k ny l v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 23)

_+kender_

macskanyelv

v sz t g z r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 24)

vesztegzár

r k p r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

rakpart

h l t t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 24)

ihletett

l s ly ly d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

elsüllyed, lesüllyedő

n k h g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Június 24)

unokahúg

k n v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

aknavető

sz t k t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 24)

szitakötő

g r l b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 24)

ugróláb

f l l n k


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 25)

fullánk

k r t sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 25)

kertész

d l ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

Edelény, adóalany

d g r l


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 25)

idegőrlő

l l g z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 25)

lélegzet

h s t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

história

f l v r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 25)

félvér, falverő, felver(ő)

f l s t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

fóliasátor

d n k r t


----------



## huncili (2021 Június 25)

édenkert

d n k n t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

időnként 

t r v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

útravaló

r c v z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

arcvíz 

r l b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

reálbér

k ny m z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

kinyomoz 

t p r n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

_+oknyomozó_

töpreng

h t l v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

hétalvó

b sz l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

beszélt, beszólt, beszólít

l l t m ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

_+ abszolút_ 

illetmény

h zs n n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

hozsanna

c r m s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

cirmos 

z g l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

izgalom

l t r s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 25)

életerős

n k cs


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Június 25)

unokaöcs 

b r s d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 25)

borsodi, borsodó, bőrösödő

v d k t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 26)

viadukt

v r r t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 26)

varrott

l r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 26)

előrelátó

t t r v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 27)

útterv

t l j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

_(útiterv)_

talaj, tulaj, étolaj

n t v ny


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 27)

öntvény

f g s l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 27)

fogasléc

n d l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 28)

indulat

z n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 28)

üzenet, zenit, zanót

l r c s b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 28)

álarcosbál

k sz k d r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Június 28)

kaszkadőr
g n d l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 28)

gondolat

h t r t k l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Június 29)

határátkelő

p r t r c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 29)

partiarc 

h r l v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 29)

hírlevél

p n t l k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Június 29)

pántlika

h j g m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 30)

hajgumi

l j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Június 30)

előjog

m b r t p s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 30)

+olajág

embertípus

m b r n l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 30)

embrionális

k k l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Június 30)

kikelet, okkult

k r m f l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 30)

koromfolt

d l s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Június 30)

dalest

d l s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Június 30)

_+idealista_

dalsor, (déli sör)

t r b t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 1)

+üdülősor

autórobot, túrabot

k r d b j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 1)

kardbojt

t r r r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 1)

terrárium

r b t l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 1)

robotolás, orbitális

cs r k l p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 1)

csőrkelepelő

h b h t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 1)

+csirkealaplé

hibahatár

h b z b r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 2)

habzóbor

b l l k m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 2)

billikom 

d l ny


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 2)

Edelény, adóalany

v s h m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 2)

vashámor

g m sz l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 2)

égimeszelő

g m sz t l


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

gumiasztal

n m sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 2)

önemésztő

s t k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

üstökös

v t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

vétkes

g ny t l n


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

igénytelen

gy k v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

igyekvő

p r z t


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

parazita porozta aprózta

l r z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

lerázta leárazta előérzet

k sz f sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

koszfészek

t m g gy l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

tömeggyűlés 

l l l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

állólámpa

s r k v s


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 2)

sarokvas

s b l n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

sablon

f sz r p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

főszerep

n v l l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

novella 

n v d j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

nívódíj

b k l n cs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

békalencse

t v k gy l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 2)

tavikagyló

gy n gy h l sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 2)

gyöngyhalász 

h r b t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 3)

herbatea

v d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 3)

vedel, vidul, vádol, vadul

b r n l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 3)

barnult 

r l k d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 3)

árulkodó

v c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 3)

#33,947 _+ébrenlét_

ováció

s l d t


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 3)

sóoldat

s r d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 4)

sördal

ny k h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 4)

nyikhaj

k v z r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 5)

kvazár 

s t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 5)

üstökös

t j p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 5)

tejpor

v ly g f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 5)

vályogfal

n v cs r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 5)

névcsere 

r v cs r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 5)

úrvacsora

m n t t l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 6)

mintaötlet

v k v r j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 6)

vakvarjú

sz r k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 6)

szurkoló, szurkáló

t n t ny l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 6)

tintanyúl

r g n t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

ürgeöntés

f n v d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

fenevad

p sz t c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

pisztácia

m k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

makett

p r sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

eperszín, perszóna

t l t t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

töltött, telített

n c k l p d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

enciklopédia

t ny l l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

tényállás

r d g l k t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

ördöglakat

r d h z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 7)

irodaház

r d k r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

erdőkerülő

r d d s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 7)

rádióadás 

r d t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

eredetiség

l l m t d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

illemtudó 

l m cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

alomcsere

h r p sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

herpesz

h r l v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

_+horpasz_

hírolvasó

cs p r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

csepereg

k s r v s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

keserves

r d l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

riadólánc

r f r g l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

áruforgalom

j g b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

jégbor

l k l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

alakulat

l k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

lokál

f j l d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

fejlődés

t n g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

tenget

k r k k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

_+utánégető_

kerékkötő

k j v gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

kéjvágy

p k d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

epekedel

l m sz sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

_+pukedli_

almaszósz

l m sz sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

álomszuszék

g r d n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

gordonka

sz l m sz l


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 7)

szalmaszál

sz k sz l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

szakaszolás

n gy n l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

ingyenélő
marslakó

l t l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 7)

általút, előítélet, eltolta, elítélt, latolta, általütő, elutalta

s t l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 7)

sétálóút, stílt

d k l t zs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

dekoltázs

d f l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

diafilm

m f l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

maflás

d t b z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

adatbázis

p k l p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

péklapát

n gy k v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 7)

nagykövet

r d j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 7)

rádiójáték

p r sz t h z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 7)

parasztház

r r p l p


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Július 7)

orrpolip

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 8)

pókháló

d t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 8)

időtlen, idétlen

h gy m sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

hegymászó

d gy s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

időegység

h gy m ny s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Július 8)

hagyományos

p r k l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

pörkölt, perkált

v n d g sz b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Július 8)

vendégszoba

sz b r v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

szoboravató

t t v z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 8)

itatóvíz
b t g s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 8)

betegség

j g k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

jégkása

v l f j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

válfaj

h r m n k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

harmónikás

j g ny f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

jegenyefa

n p ny g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

napnyugta

r t r m t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

rátermett

t k l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

tökéletes

l b c k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

lubickol

f t l s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

fiatalság

l m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

előember

h d t t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

_+lambéria_

hadititok

h gy cs cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

hegycsúcs

gy m l cs b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

gyümölcsbor

l p k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 8)

lopakodó, lépkedő

h l s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 8)

_+lapkiadó_

halastó

s j t l g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 9)

sújtólég

s t h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

sütőház

h s g r d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 9)

hőségriadó

m g r v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 9)

mogorva

t r l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

tárolótér

l p r n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 9)

ülőpárna

h n g sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 9)

hangszer

m m l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 9)

mameluk

n h z s ly


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 10)

nehézsúly

b r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 10)

bérkeret

b r sz sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 10)

borszesz 

j s g r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 10)

újságár, újságíró

h j s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 10)

hajsütő

v z m l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 11)

vízimalom 

r k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 11)

erőkar

v r g k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 11)

#34,041 _+műemlék_

virágkor

p t p r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 11)

építőipar

c p k n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 11)

cipőkanál

h r g l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 12)

horgolt

r g p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 12)

erőgép

r g g m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 12)

rágógumi

r g n l l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 13)

orgonalila

f n t b b


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 13)

fentebb

f n t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

fantaszta 

d d l m n t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 14)

diadalmenet

d d n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

dudanóta

h d l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

hódolat

sz t n d j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

ösztöndíj

s k l r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

iskolaóra

g l m b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

galamb

g r l c


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 14)

gerlice

g r l n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

girland

g t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

égitest

m p r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

import

s p r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

spárga

p n g t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 14)

penget(ő)

g p n p l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

gépnapló 

d d r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

diódaráló

s b t p sz


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 14)

sebtapasz

p sz p p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

pauszpapír

z m ny g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

üzemanyag 

p r p g n d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

propaganda

t v f r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

ütvefúró

h t s l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

hátasló, hűtősál

v r d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

véradás, verdes, verdeső

v r zs l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

varázsolt

m n n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

+varázslat
eminens

l v r s ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

lóverseny

l g f k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

légfék

b l p k l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

bélpoklos 

r l s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 14)

árlista

p r l t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 14)

proletár

t j f l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 14)

tejföl

l l t b z s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 14)

állatbázis 

gy f r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 14)

agyafúrt

r m k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 15)

áramkör

r m h r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 15)

rémhír

k n cs r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

kuncsorog

n n v l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 15)

nőnevelő, innivaló

m g v v l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 15)

+örömhír
magvaváló

l l t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

illetékes

s k v l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 15)

őskövület

k k b l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 15)

kákabélű

h t m g n s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 15)

hűtőmágnes
g r n m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 15)

agronómus

m r h h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

marhahús

k n c t j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 15)

kancatej

m m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 15)

memória

sz k j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 15)

szakajtó

k r t k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 16)

kritikus, kúrtaksa

b r t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

birtokos

l gy t j s


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 16)

lágytojás

l k gy l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 16)

lakógyűlés

k r sz t p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 16)

keresztapa

k r sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

koraszülés, ikerszülés

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 16)

denevér

f l v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

félév

n r v l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

enervált

s p g t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 16)

spagetti 

r f r r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

erőforrás

p zs t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Július 16)

pázsit

r n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

rendelet

n d l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 16)

indulat

n d r t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 16)

nádirtás 

k p r z s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 16)

kopírozás

k p r k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

kaparókés

sz t k t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

szitakötő

m s k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 16)

maskara

k v h z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 16)

kávéház

l t r k p


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 16)

oltárkép, latorképű

d t r k k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 17)

adótrükk

t r t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 17)

töretlen

t r t l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

tortalap

r s t r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

restaurátor

v g sz g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

vigaszág

f ny sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

fényszóró

k j t z s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

kéjutazás 

k t sz t r f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

katasztrófa

d l s t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

dalest 

l v s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

_+idealista_

lóvasút

v r s j t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 17)

ivarsejt 

l k s j t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 17)

lakásajtó

m l t d z


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 18)

múltidéző

m n g r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 18)

mángorló

sz l n d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 18)

szőlőinda

l s g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 18)

lesgól

t k gy l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 18)

tökgyalu

c n j r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Július 18)

óceánjáró

h gy m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 18)

hagyomány

v j k r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 18)

vajkrém

k m p n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 18)

kompánia

k m p s b t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 18)

kampósbot 

c g t b l


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 18)

cégtábla

c m b v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 18)

combvéna

sz f k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 18)

szófukar

h g n t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 18)

hugenotta

n g l k n


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 18)

anglikán

k k l t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

okkultista

d z v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 19)

időzavar

r ny s k l


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 19)

arányskála

p r c z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

+aranysakál
porciózás, preciziós

j g s t v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

jogosítvány

h l l zs k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

hullazsák

d l b b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

délibáb

h l l zs k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

hullazsák, hüllőzsák (?)

z m z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

izomzat

v z n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

vízöntő

z g gy v d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

zugügyvéd 

v d r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

vádirat

d k l t zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

dekoltázs

z n g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

zongora

b z l m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

bizalmas

p t r zs ly m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

petrezselyem

l b s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

alabástrom

sz l j gy z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

széljegyzet

k m b k m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

ákombákom

d l f n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

delfin

k k s l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

kuksol

j m d r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

jómadár 

p r f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

profil

r ny t l l r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

aranytallér

p n s p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

pánsíp

sz d k f


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

uszadékfa

ny n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

ínyenc

t r p d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 19)

torpedó

l t n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

látnok

v g h j r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 19)

véghajrá

r s j r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

üresjárat

l m t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

álomittas

z k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

zokni

z l t f l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

üzletfél

s v t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

sivatag

l k h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

alkohol

l t t m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

alattomos

m cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

mocsár

t z t s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

utazótáska

cs g v n l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 19)

csigavonal

v r g cs k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

virágcsokor

d d l v


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 19)

diadalív

m b l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

umbulda

v l n k l cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

violinkulcs

t l k k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

telekkönyv

r z m zs r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 19)

rézmozsár

t j cs r n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 19)

tejcsarnok

p c k l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 20)

pocaklakó

l k v z t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

alkuvezető, lekövezte, lakóövezet

f m t v z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

fémötvözet

sz v sz l


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 20)

szívószál

t r m b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

otromba

m r c p n


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 20)

marcipán 

m n t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

mentor, miniatűr

z l l r


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 20)

zeller // + monitor

c l l r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

cellaőr

r z b r


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 20)

rézbőrű, razbóra

h z b r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

+rozébor

házbér

f s k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 20)

főiskola

p t m s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

+faiskola
optimista

k m f r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 20)

kámfor

r d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

eredmény

m l l ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 20)

mellény

g r s sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Július 20)

ugrászserű

v zs g l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

ugrásszerű
vizsgálat

cs k l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

csokoládé

m t l g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 20)

mitológia
d k z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

adakozás

p n t l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 20)

pántlika 

z l t f k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

#34209 +fiúiskola

üzletfiók

b l t f k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

baltafok

k n d r k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

kenderike

k n d r z s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

kenderázás

k r d n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

_kandúrozás_
kordon

sz k l f l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

sziklafal

p r g d b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

pergődob

t v l g r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

+kandírozás

távolugrás

t v sz r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

teveszőr

t v r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

tavirózsa

t r t l k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

tartalék

k m n c s t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

kemencesut

sz t v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

szétver

sz b f s t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 20)

szobafestő /+ösztövér

k r m n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

kármentő

p c l s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

paciles, piacolás, pucolás, pácolás

cs b r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

csőborda

k r n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

koriander

c n b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

cinóber

g z s p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

gőzsíp

f l g r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

filigrán

h j h d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

hajóhad

k ny h p n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

konyhapénz

k l p t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 20)

+hajóhíd
kilapít, kalapot

v r ny m s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

#34236 + ácsbárd

vérnyomás

n s t r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

instruál

m b t s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

ámbitus

m b t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

műbútor

n d c k r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 20)

nádcukor

v l r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 20)

velőrózsa

l k s p c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 20)

lakáspiac

h k p l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 20)

hőkupola

k l cs n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

külcsín, kölcsön, kalucsni

k r l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

kérőlap, körlap, káralap

t l h r d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 21)

túlhord, ételhordó

t l k l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

tülkölés

t l k d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

telekadó, tolakodó

l p j r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

alapjárat

k l s t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

kolostor

t p s l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

tapsolt

d sz n t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

disznótor

h r k t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

hurkatöltő

h s d r l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 21)

húsdaráló

b l l r k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

böllérkés

d sz n s j t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

böllérkés, disznósajt

h t sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

hátszín

sz z r m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

szűzérme 

v s p cs ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

vesepecsenye

h h t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

hahota

k v n s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

kívánság

k p v g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

kapavágás

d r c s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

durcás

t r m f l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

termőföld

b z l m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 21)

bizalmas

g r f g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

egérfog

b r s h r d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

boroshordó

k sz t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

akusztikus

b k t r h z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

bakterház

l l sz t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

illusztris

k k r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 21)

kokárda

v h r f l h


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 21)

viharfelhő

p r m t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 21)

permet

d d k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 22)

dedikál

n k g n t


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 22)

inkognitó

c l n t d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Július 22)

acélöntöde

b n dzs z n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 22)

bendzsózene

k r h z t


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 22)

kárhozat

b n b n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 22)

bonbon

sz l l g


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 23)

szállóige

r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 23)

értelem, ártalom

d s k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 23)

édeskés

d l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 23)

délkör, dalkör

cs sz l p p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 23)

csiszolópapír

d r zs r


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 24)

dörzsár

sz l t l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

szeletelés

sz v r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 25)

szivar

k l k t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

kialakítás

r ny r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 25)

aranyár, aranyér, aranyóra, erőnyerő, rányír

f s t g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

festeget

g n t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

genetika

n g r k sz b


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 25)

ingerküszöb

sz n l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

szenilis, szanálás

sz l m n l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

szalmonella

g z n g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 25)

égzengés

m j n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 25)

majonéz

n f t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 25)

naftalin

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 25)

téglalap

l d m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

lóidomár

g f z k


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 25)

geofizika

f l c l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 25)

filclap

p s k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

paskol 

sz n s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 25)

színskála

p l d k p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

példakép

t m sz f r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 25)

atmoszféra

n d p l c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 25)

nádpálca

m z l cs t


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 25)

mázolóecset

m r k l sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

markolász 

b r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

borászat

m ly t ny r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

mélytányér

b r sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

borszőlő

k c k c k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

kockacukor

m l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

molett, amulett

k p s l p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 26)

képeslap

p t k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

pótkulcs

cs t ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

csótány

t f r r l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

átforral

m s d zs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

mosódézsa

ny r f l g t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

nyárfaliget 

l g t sz p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

ligetszépe

v l g r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

világűr 

p ty p l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 26)

pityipalkó

h d j t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

hadijáték

z sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

zászló

p r p s t


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 26)

prépost

k l z h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

kalózhajó

p h n s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Július 26)

pihenés

p r m b l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

preambulum

f r m r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

afroamerikai, farmerek

z n sz r z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

1.  

zeneszerző

r h d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 26)

rahedli

cs m p n z


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 26)

csimpánz

cs p d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

csapodár

l n m g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

csapodár, lenmag

m n t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 26)

mantra, monitor

t j t k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 26)

_+miniatűr_ 

tajték, utójáték

z n g p


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 27)

zenegép

m l d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

műláda, emeld

n v l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 27)

novella

t g r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 27)

tigris

z r z k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 27)

ízérzék, ízőrzők

n gy z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 27)

négyzet

sz gy n l s


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 27)

négyzet
szégyenlős

m l d z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 27)

omladozó

sz gy n l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

szégyenlős

t l t d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 27)

ítéletidő, ötletadó

d n v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

denevér

t l t h t


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 27)

tölthető, tiltható, tolathat

t v sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 27)

teveszemű, téveszme

z z m r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 27)

zúzmara

v z l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 27)

vízálló

d k n s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 27)

diakónus 

sz sz s k v


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 28)

összeesküvő

l p cs z t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

lépcsőzetes

l l k m l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 28)

lélekemelő

n g l sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

angolszász

f g s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 28)

fogsor

l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

állomás

l k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 28)

előkert, előkerít

v n zs l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

avanzsál

m t r z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 28)

motorozó

l m l k d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

+matróz
elmélkedő

t t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 28)

teátrum

l m n t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

+étterem
ólomöntés, lómintás, lómentés

h l v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 28)

halvány

m r m n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

mormon

b l zs m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 28)

balzsam

f g t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

fagott

sz b r c k


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 28)

őszibarack

v k c n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

vakcina

k s l ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Július 28)

kislány, kisleány

s l ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 28)

silány, őslény

p f k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 28)

pöfékel

h l l d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

haláldal

k l r sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

kalóriaszám

n p sz m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

napszámos

d b sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

dobszóló

k g l f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

kuglóf

p l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

pláne

l v n d l


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 29)

levendula

k m p n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

kompánia

j r l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

járulék

r z k v r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

rázókeverék

v r r g p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

varrógép
m s k t l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

muskátli

s t t k k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

sötétkék
gy m r t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

gyomirtás

l p s l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Július 29)

laposelem
k r d v v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

kardvívó

h m k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 29)

homokóra

h r p s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

harapás, harapós

d g sz l


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 29)

idegszál

h r p n t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

hörpintés

r t z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 29)

irtózat

l g g m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 29)

léggömb

f b t k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 29)

fabatka

sz sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 29)

szószóló

k z d l m


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 29)

küzdelem

sz sz t z s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

összetűzés

v r d s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Július 30)

verdes

k k s t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Július 30)

kukásautó 

t k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

ütőképes

t h t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 30)

tehetős

j g cs p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

+_utóhatás_

jégcsap

h l n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 30)

hólánc

t r f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

trafál, tréfál

f s k l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 30)

+térfél
fiskális

z n v z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

özönvíz

t z l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Július 30)

tűzoltó

p r b j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

párbaj

h gy sz r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 30)

hegyszoros

t l k p s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 30)

túlkapás

l t d g


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 31)

látóideg

l m p k n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

olimpikon

v r s b gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

vörösbegy

m r k h


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

márkahű

p l l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 31)

pillangó

sz l h m s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

szélhámos

m b l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 31)

műbalhé

g z n g z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

gézengúz

k r k t p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 31)

kirakatper

h gy m f z r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Július 31)

hagymafüzér

k r n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

koriander

t l t l s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Július 31)

tiltólista

g z f c k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Július 31)

gazfickó

ny l t p


----------



## huncili (2021 Július 31)

nyúltáp

ny sz m r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 1)

anyaszomorító

d g p ly


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 1)

idegpálya

r p ly r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 1)

árapályerőmű

l j k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 1)

olajkút

b j cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 1)

bújócska

g t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 1)

gutaütés

h j gy r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 1)

hajógyár

b z t b l


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 1)

búzatábla

b g cs g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 2)

búgócsiga

v n h r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

vonóhorog

r s t d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 2)

írástudó

m z m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

múzeum

m z r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 2)

mizéria, mezőőr

m cs r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 2)

mocsár, Mecsér

m cs r n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 2)

műcsarnok

b sz m g l l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 2)

buszmegálló

b sz d m d r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 2)

beszédmodor 

g m t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 2)

geometria

n m s p n sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

nemespenész

sz b d d


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 2)

szabadidő

r b d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

őrbódé

l m n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 2)

limonádé

f k l t t v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 2)

fakultatív

r n d v


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 2)

randevú

sz t k t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 3)

szitakötő

j sz k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 3)

éjszaka

f f l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

fűfolt

d k b r l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 3)

diákbérlet

z l d s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

zöldség

p c t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 3)

piactér

m m k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 3)

mimikri

s p g t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

spagetti

k l m p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

kolomp 

k b b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

kebab

l k t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

lüktet

s p r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

sprőd

r p s r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

répasor 

v r g gy s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

_+árpasör_

virágágyás

gy t l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

ágyútalp 

gy t r sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

agytröszt

p l d t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

példatár

r d m t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 3)

rádióamatőr

k n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 3)

kenguru

f r m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 3)

furmint

m k v r g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

mákvirág 

zs r k cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 3)

zsúrkocsi

p r b l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

próbál

k n n b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 3)

_+ parabola_
kannibál

k z d l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

küzdelem

k z h ly


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 3)

közhely

g r s k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 3)

ugróiskola

cs k v s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 4)

csikóvas

k n t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

kontra, kontúr, kantár, kenter, kentaur

k t s g


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 4)

+ócskavas

kétség

m l k t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

műalkotás

p r p t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

parapet

p r t l p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 4)

ipartelep

p r l p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

porlepte, apró lópata

k sz t t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

késztetés

k t l k d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

kételkedés

m j r n n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

majoranna

sz g f b r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

szegfűbors

k n k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

kánikula

d j s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

díjas, időjós

sz m v g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

szemüveg

k s b r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

kosbor 

s t r p b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

_+kisbíró_

strapabíró

l z n g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 4)

lízing lázongó lázinga

sz k cs k ny v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

szakácskönyv

h n t gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 4)

hintaágy

k r l b


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

karalábé

t l l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

itallap

cs l g n cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

cselgáncs

sz n t v t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

szentavató

sz l m k l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 4)

szalmakalap

n t d t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

öntudatlan

s t r n d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

cselgáncs

sz n t v t


beebeus írta:


> szentavató
> 
> sz l m k l p


szántóvető


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

strand

s t r f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

ostorfa

n r c sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

nárcisz

l p cs f k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

lépcsőfok

r c k r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

arckrém

r m k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

beebeus írta:


> ostorfa
> 
> n r c sz


satrafa


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 4)

áramkör

z v l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

ízvilág

l t sz g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 4)

életszagú

k l n t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 4)

Kolontár

t sz t l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

tisztelet, tisztelt

c p f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

#34,520 _+látószög_

cipőfűző

b n t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

bántás, bontás, bénítás, beöntés

b r l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 4)

4.  

barlang

n d h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 4)

indóház

v z p r t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 4)

vízpart
g m b f c


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

gombfoci

r k d p r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 5)

rakodópart

g p r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

gépírás

gy r m k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 5)

gyermek

k z gy l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 5)

közgyűlés

v z s s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

vízesés

l l t k r t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 5)

+gépóriás

állatkert

n t r n t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

internátus

p l l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

pillangó

p l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

palatető, paletta

gy gy sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

gyógyszer

k d f ny sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

ködfényszóró

h t r s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

határeset

sz v r v ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

szivárvány

d l b b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

délibáb

l c r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 5)

lucerna

g n d r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

göndör

l h r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 5)

lóhere

r s t r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

rostirón

m j n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 5)

majonéz

h n g v l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

hangvilla

zs ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 5)

zsálya

r c j t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 5)

arcjáték

v d sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 5)

vadász

r d sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 5)

erdész

r d b t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 5)

irodabútor

r d ny z r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

redőnyzár

r k b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

rókabőr

b k v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

bikavér

t r t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

törött

sz j z r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

szájzár

t n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

tenger

h t l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

hitélet

t m n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

_+hátulütő_

átmenet

b k f n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

_+autómentő_
bukfenc

t g l l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

téglalap

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 6)

pókháló

l k h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

alkohol

h r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

harang

v sz k t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

+hering
viszketés

t n t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

tanterem

m m l k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

mameluk

t m g sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

_+műemlék_
tömegiszony

h t r v n l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

határvonal

l l t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

illetlen

l l t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

illatos

h r t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

hirtelen 

m sz r sz k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

mészárszék 

n d n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

indonéz

l l k s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

lelkes 

m z g k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

mozgókép


s t h j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

sétahajó

h m z k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

hámozókés

n d sz l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

nádszál 

c l cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

acélcső

f t t s t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 6)

fűtőtest

sz r k f k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 6)

szurokfekete

s k l p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 6)

iskolapad

p d l l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 6)

pedellus

p r t n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 6)

puritán, proton 

m p r g n l


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Augusztus 6)

impregnáló

k g sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

kiegészítő

b l k ny l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

bealkonyul

s r r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 7)

surran, surranó

d l g z t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 7)

dolgozat

l g n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 7)

legenda, elegendő

r z m r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 7)

rozmár

r n g d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 7)

rangidős

b b g ly s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 7)

babgulyás

c n z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 7)

cenzúra, cenzor

h t l m v gy


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

hatalomvágy 

k r r p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

korrupt

p c t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

piactér 

v d l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

vedlik, védelek, vádalku

sz m z r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 7)

számzár

r t s s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 7)

rétisas

r m l k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 7)

rémlik, romlik, áramlik, iramlik, remélők, rémülők, ráomlik, ráömlik

r ny m l n k


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

aranymálinkó

k z n f g v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 8)

kézenfogva

p r c l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

pracli

c t l


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

cetli

c k l l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

céklalé 

c k k l


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

cukkol

c k l k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 8)

céklakása
m b r s c t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

ámbráscet

d t r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 8)

odatart, idetart

r m l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

_+diótorta_

romlás
s k t n m


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

#34,612 + ciklikus

süketnéma

f j d k k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 8)

fajdkakas

v d k n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 8)

vadkender

k m n s f r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 8)

kamionsofőr

l j h r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

lajhár

f z l d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 8)

fűzöld

ny m k v t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

nyomkövető

p r k t k m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 8)

praktikum

h h t t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 8)

hihetetlen

h h t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 8)

hóhatár

n s t ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 8)

nőstény

gy l p d


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 8)

gyalupad

gy f f j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

gyufafej

gy m n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 8)

gyémánt

k p t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 8)

kapatos 

k z p t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 8)

középutas

s m l g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 8)

semleges

d t r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 9)

odatart

g z s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

gazság, igazság

g z k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 9)

igazakat

f l m l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

fülemüle, felemel

d f l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

diafilm

h r p sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

herpesz, horpasz

b r g z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

borgőzös

ny j gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

anyajegy

l p s l ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

lépéselőny

k v f z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 9)

kávéfőző

v g r h j t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

végrehajtó

n gy z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 9)

négyzet

m t f r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

metafora

r n d b n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

rendben

j p s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

íjpuska

p r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

perec, porc, porció

n t t s t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

antitest 

k t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

aktuális

d r k sz g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

derékszög

f gy l l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

fagylalt

k n gy l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 9)

kengyel

s r sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

sorszám

g r b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 9)

egérbőr, egérbor

l p cs z t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 9)

lépcsőzetes

r l k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 9)

erőlködő

b z t r m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 9)

_+árulkodó_
búzatermés

v r f r k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 9)

vérfarkas

n d l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 9)

#34654 +gerbera

indulat

t r k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 9)

törökülés

k r k cs r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 9)

kerékcsere 

k k r cs n


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 10)

kökörcsin

c p p sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

cipőpaszta

c p k d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 10)

cipekedő

sz sz sz d t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

összeszedett

t l t b r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

ötletbörze

cs d l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

csodálatos

gy l g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

őgyelgés, gyalogos

p ty ty s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

pöttyös

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

vedlik, vádalku

f g s ly m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

fogselyem

f s k m r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

fáskamra

k c m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

akácméz

t k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

úti okmány, tokmány

v s r n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

vasárnap

f l g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 10)

felugró, filagória

l k v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

lekvár

j g k k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

jégkék

k k f s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 10)

kékfestő

d sz k r t


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 10)

diszkrét, adószakértő

k l n g s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 10)

kilengés

v d r t g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 10)

védőréteg

k r t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

kórterem

k r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 10)

koreszme, ökörszem

n d p l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 10)

nádpálca

k l m t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 11)

kilométer

k l t h ly


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 11)

kilátóhely

s v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 11)

savanyú, ösvény

f l sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

flaszter, filiszter

sz m c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

szamóca

g l s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

galuska

k k t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

koktél

j z m n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

jázmin

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 11)

menyasszony
z p r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

záporok

j n d k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

ajándék

l t l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

eltilt, letilt, előítélet

sz m sz d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 11)

szomszéd
m s r f z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

műsorfüzet

m s l l p t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 11)

másállapot
f ny r s


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 11)

fűnyírás

l v j r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

alvajáró

l v r s ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

lóverseny

l m b k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

lombik, lombok

g ly s t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

golyóstoll

h m l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 11)

homlok, hámlik

d sz sz r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

desszert

j t t t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 11)

juttatás

f j cs v l v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 11)

fejcsóválva

l r z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 11)

lerázás

g t f t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 12)

gátfutó

g r g r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 12)

Gregor, görögóra, görgőár, guriguri, egérguru, ugróegér

p r v d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 12)

apróvad

k r t r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 12)

kórterem

l v d s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

olvadás, alvadás, levédés, élvédés

f r k c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 12)

frakció

n v n p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

névnap

t l p n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 12)

tulipán

h gy v d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 12)

hegyvidék

r g m s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

rigmus 

r g n t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 12)

ürgeöntés

v l g ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

vőlegény

z z sz l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

izzószál 

z z gy m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

zúzógyomor

sz sz t m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

szisztéma

s t r t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

stratégia

s p k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

sipákol 

s k l p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

_+spékel_

skalp, síklap

sz j h j t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 12)

szíjhajtás 

f gy h l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 12)

fagyhalál

b r s m n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

borsmenta

j t k ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 12)

jótékony

l m n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

elmond, lemond, limonádé

s r h s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 12)

sörhas

m v sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 12)

művésznő

t t k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 13)

titkol

t k k sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 13)

tikkasztó

k j l z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 13)

kijelző

v d m cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 13)

vadmacska

sz r t r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 13)

szertár

sz r t r n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 13)

szertorna

d ny m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 13)

idénymunka

p r p ty ty


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 13)

pereputty

p k n d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 13)

pekándió

l f s r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 13)

elfuserál

t k r s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 13)

takarás, tekerés, tőkeerős, tükrös, takaros, tekerős

t t l k r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 13)

3.  

totálkáros

h r l m l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 13)

húrelmélet

v l g k p


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 13)

világkép

m r t v s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

merítővas

f ty l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

fütyül(ő), fityula, fátyol

b m r n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

bumeráng

sz b r c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 14)

őszibarack

k r k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

kirakat, kerekít

p s t l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

postaláda

t sz l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

tűszelep

t r k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

térkép

v d sz k r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

vadászkürt

t r b k n cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

túrabakancs

g r k t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 14)

ugrókötél

n t r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

interjú

sz b f s t


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 14)

szobafestő

sz r f s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

szörfös

g z l v ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 14)

igazolvány

g g l g ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

agglegény

s v t g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

sivatag

s t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

üstökös

m j d n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

majdnem

l m sz p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 14)

álomszép

s k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

sikátor

h j t k ny r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 14)

hajtűkanyar

d t l t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 14)

időtöltés 

sz n h d r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 14)

szénhidrát

l b ny m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 15)

lábnyom

l m r v s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 15)

elmeorvos

k r t t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

karitatív

v h m n s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

vehemens

g l zs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

gólzsák

v r d ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

véredény

m z s k l cs


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 15)

mézeskalács, mázas kulcs, mozis kulacs

m z s k s r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

mózeskosár

s k t t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

eskütétel

d d l v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

diadalív

f l s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

felesleg, feleség, felség

n t k v r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

_+őfelsége_

antikvárium

r m sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

áramszedő

j r s m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

járásmód

k p t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

kapitális

k l z r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

kalózrádió

l s k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

élősködő

k b l d b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 15)

kábeldob

b r d sz m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

bőrdíszmű

p t m m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

optimum

t t r s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

útitárs

r sz v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

részvét

t n l m ny t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

tanulmányút

f t n v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

futónövény

t v z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

átvezet

cs r g d b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

_+ötvözet_
csörgődob

d sz v n d g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

díszvendég

t t sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

etetőszék

l s sz l t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 15)

elsőszülött 

r m t n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 15)

örömtánc

r d t m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 16)

erődítmény

b l k cs r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

ablakcsere

r d l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

riadalom, irodalom, uradalom

h ny j l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

hiányjel

h t t n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

hittan

p r b z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 16)

próbaüzem

v g ny z r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

vágányzár

l p r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 16)

ülőpárna

h d g r z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 16)

hidegrázás

sz m t s zs k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 16)

szemeteszsák

n t g t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 16)

integet, öntöget

h p c s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 16)

hepciás

h p p r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

hőpapír

h d l m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 17)

hiedelem

r d l n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

riadólánc

b v r p k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

búvárpók

l l v s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 17)

elolvas, leolvas, elalvás, éllovas

l d l v s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

oldalvást

p l m d r


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 17)

palimadár

p l l r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

pillér, pallér

l l k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 17)

állókép

r m g d d n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

armageddon

sz l c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

úszólecke

gy z m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

egyezmény

h t r r c


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 17)

hátraarc

l v t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

elővétel

r d t m ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

erődítmény 

r m s ly s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

éremesélyes

r d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

irodalom, uradalom

r g l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

rágalom irgalom 

l t h


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

élethű

s t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

üstökös

r k l cs s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

erkölcsös

d m c l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 17)

idomacél

x p d c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 17)

expedíció

p r m v sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 17)

iparművész

p r m v d sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

prémvadász

h z z r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 18)

hozzáér(ő)

h m z t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 18)

hímzőtű / + húzózár

c n k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 18)

cinkel, ciánkáli

h z m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

hozomány

p r v d l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

párviadal, provideál

p r v k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 18)

provokál

h t m g n s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

hűtőmágnes

f sz t r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

faeszterga

s m k s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

sumákság

b l n d r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

bolondéria

t t f d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 18)

tetőfedő

c l z m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 18)

acélizom

g r k m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 19)

agrokémia, egérkém

j t k t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 19)

játékautó

sz f l t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

aszfaltút

k p r g ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 19)

képregény

f l j t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

felejtés, feljutás

p r t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 19)

puritán

s l t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 19)

sületlen

sz j r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 20)

észjárás

sz j t k


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 20)

szójáték

d l t l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

üdülőtelep

sz sz sz t n s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 20)

asszisztens

n m c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

animáció

n f r m c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 20)

információ

b r l n g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 20)

barlang

p r k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 20)

parkőr

p r s ly


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 20)

persely 

b dz sz r p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 20)

bodzaszörp

n m z m t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 20)

numizmatika

t r m l l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 21)

tormaillat

r m l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 21)

áramló, remél, rámol, rumli

sz z l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 21)

százalék

r g n k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 21)

organikus

d r zs


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

drazsé, darázs

t r zs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

tearózsa 

n v r z m


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

univerzum

z v r z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

závárzat 

k r k t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

karikatúra, keréktörő karakter, karkötőóra

t r k t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

traktor 

t m r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 21)

atomreaktor

m d r t j


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

madártej

m h r j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

méhraj 

r v r r sz t


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

rovarriasztó

d v r r sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 21)

udvarrész

r d s v


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 21)

erdősáv

r d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 22)

redős, ordas, eredés, irodás, rádiós, riadós, erdős, érdes, rodeós

f l k sz


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 22)

félkész, falékoszi (vers)

l l k sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 22)

lelkész

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 22)

téglalap

m r t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 22)

Márton, maraton, mértan

f ny k p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 22)

fénykép

f t l b m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 22)

fotóalbum

k k sz d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 22)

kókuszdió

b r r l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 22)

aberrált

g r r l t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 23)

agrárelit, agrárélet

g r g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 23)

ugróegér

t z g f ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

tőzegáfonya 

d v z l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 23)

üdvözlés

k l t r l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 23)

kulturált

p ly k z d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

pályakezdő

r p l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

repülőút

d h r h m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Augusztus 23)

dühroham

k r b r t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

karburátor

l d g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

lédig, lódög, eldug

t t v


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 23)

tétova

t t v l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

tetoválás

b r z l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 23)

borzolás

m n g r l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 23)

+ábrázolás, brazilos

mángorol

j k gy r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 23)

ajókagyűrű

p r l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 23)

praliné

t r t t l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 24)

tortatál

r z l m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 24)

érzelem

p k h l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 24)

pókháló

m j m l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 24)

majmoló

k l cs n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 24)

külcsín, kölcsön, kalucsni, kalocsain, kalácson, kulacson

k r m c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 24)

krómacél

sz m l cs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 24)

szemölcs

l k l m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 25)

alkalmas

l t m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 25)

látomás

h r p sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 25)

herpesz, horpasz

b r n l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 25)

barnult, ébrenlét, branült

s n t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 25)

snitt

r k l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 25)

rikolt, rákölt, öröklét, örökölt

z m z s


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 25)

ozmózis

t m z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 25)

ütemezés

l b b l


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 25)

lábbeli

l k h r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 25)

lökhárító

gy m l cs s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 25)

gyümölcsös

g r s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 25)

egres, gyros, ugrás, égeres

g r l l zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 25)

grillázs

ny r l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 26)

nyaralás

k r n v l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 26)

karnevál

r h n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

rohanás

k n d l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

kandalló

t l m r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

italmérés

c t r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

citrom, citerám

f g v j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

fogvájó

f d r sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

fodrász

d l b b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

délibáb, délibb, daliább, adólobbi

d l s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

dalest

s p g t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 26)

spagetti

c l k r sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

célkereszt

k r m l k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

körömlakk

g n d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

gondol, gondoló, gondola

zs k t c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 26)

zsákutca

sz m l g p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 26)

számlagép
p c k t t s


----------



## oolong (2021 Augusztus 26)

piackutatás

r c k h


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

_+számológép_
érckohó

m j r n n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

majoránna

n p f r d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

népfürdő

c r z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

ceruza 

s k r b t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

skorbut

j s g p p r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

újságpapír

p r p l sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

propolisz

p d l sz ny g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

padlószőnyeg

t l l s p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

tollseprű

h l v ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 26)

halvány

g m b f n l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

gombafonal

f s ty k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

fiastyúk

p r d cs m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

paradicsom

r g l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 26)

rágalom
sz l m l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

_+irgalom_

szélmalom

l m sz sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

álomszuszék

m t sz l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

metszőolló

h d f g ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

hadifogoly

r k l m l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

reklamál

k z gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

közgyűlés

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

osztálytárs

d r m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

dromedár

h f r r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

hőforrás

p d l zs n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

padlizsán

s t t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

sütőtök

gy m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

gyömbér

j gy s p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

jegyespár

t j f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

tejföl

s r l t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

sarlatán

k m f r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

kámfor

r k k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

rikkancs

t m n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 26)

átmenet, átmeneti

l n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 26)

leander

k sz sz s k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 26)

kasszasiker

k s ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 26)

keselyű

t r b n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 26)

turbán,tribün
t n r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 27)

tanárok

t m t m t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

#34,984 _+turbina_

atomtemető

p r p r l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 27)

preparál

s t r cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

sátorcső

h d l m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 27)

hídelem, hiedelem hadielme /sütőrács

k r t v s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

kártevés, kurtavas

k b r t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 27)

kibertér

h t l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

hitélet

v g f v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

üvegfúvó

p cs r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

pacsirta

j r l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

járólap 

s m r g l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

smirgli

l s t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 27)

éléstár

r p sz d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

rapszódia

d d l v


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 27)

diadalív
sz r p n t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 27)

szerpentin

p t l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 27)

pótelem, pótlom, építőelem

h n r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 28)

hőenergia

s v s s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 28)

savaseső

d g h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 28)

dugóhúzó

s t l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 28)

sítalp, sótelep, sütőlap

s t l s s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

stílusos

s r m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 28)

sármos

s r l m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

siralmas

ny cs v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 28)

anyacsavar

d l g z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

dolgozat

b r s l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 28)

birsalma

h n v d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 28)

honvédelem

p n t n h d


----------



## Sir John (2021 Augusztus 29)

pontonhíd

k r zs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

kőrózsa 

h d l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

hiedelem

k v z c c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

kávézacc

h t r l sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

hótorlasz

n k b t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

inkubátor

m n t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

mentőöv

sz k r k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

szókerék, uszkárok, szekerek, szökőárok, észkerék, úszókarika, szikrakő

gy l t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

_+ászkarák_

egyáltalán

h d l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

hódolat

s p r g p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

seprőgép

s p r g t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

spárgatök

k t l k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

katolikus

p p h gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

Paphegy

p r s r ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

pirosarany

p r k d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

iparkodik 

t r k gy k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

#35,026 _+épphogy_

torokgyík

l b t r l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 29)

lábtörlő

gy t r zs


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 29)

agytörzs
r m l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

rémálom

p r m n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

promenád

h j c h


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

hajcihő

s k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

sikátor

l d s r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

eladósor

s k t n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

süketnéma

j r f l d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 29)

járóföld 

l j n z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 29)

éljenezés

t l b n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 29)

talibán

s k l d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 30)

sokoldalú

l l m f


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

államfő, Liliomfi

v n k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 30)

vánkos

v t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

_+vonókés_

vétkes

l m t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

lomtár

n t b k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

notebook

p r b k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

pribék, próbakő

s t c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

stáció

h k p c


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

hókupac

cs b sz s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

csibészség

l t p n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

oltópont

k l r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 30)

Okuláré, Klára, kulőr, kolera, kalória

c t s v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

ecetsav

f sz l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

feszület

l v r z s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 30)

elvérzés

r v r z s


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

_+ lavírozás_

árverezés, rovarűzés

gy n s ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 30)

egyensúly

gy m l cs l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 30)

gyümölcslé

t p l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

tápolás

k c h s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

kocahas

n k p


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

+akcióhős

énkép

p r k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

prókátor

f t l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 30)

fatális

n t p d


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

öntapadó

k t k k c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 30)

aktakukac

sz m r l t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 30)

szamárlétra

f h j


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 30)

fahéj, főhajó

k r m l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 30)

karmelita, körmölt, kormolt, káromolt

p p g j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 30)

papagáj

v k v r j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 30)

vakvarjú

c p f z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Augusztus 31)

cipőfűző

s t r ny l


----------



## huncili (2021 Augusztus 31)

ostornyél

t r t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

tortúra

t r m n t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

terminátor

b r s ty n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

borostyán

k l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

öklös, köles, kiles, kelés, ékelés, okolás, okulás

v d m p r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

vidámpark

l g p s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

légpuska

j g k c k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

jégkocka

h b v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

habverő

k k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

kökény, kókány

b t m r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

betömörít

r zs sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

_+betűméret_

rózsaszín

n p t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

naptár

p sz t c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

pisztácia

b n h d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

bűnhődés

n sz t l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

nosztalgia

v r b r t n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

várbörtön

k l cs n g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

kulcsinger

b n n h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

banánhéj

d n m t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

dinamit

t r d k l cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

térdkalács

sz m n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

szómenés

p n g v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

pingvin

p t k r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

pótkerék

b k p p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

békepipa

l gy p p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

légypapír

l n m g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Augusztus 31)

lenmag

k n p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

kanapé

f l d r j z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

földrajz

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

lépték, lopótök, alaptőke

b h c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

bohóc

s m n d b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

sámándob

t r f gy l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

térfigyelő

j k s p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

ajaksíp

p k l g p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

pokolgép

l l t t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Augusztus 31)

állattan

s p k l c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Augusztus 31)

spekuláció

h t m g n s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Augusztus 31)

hűtőmágnes

k v sz m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

kávészem,kiviszem
g p l j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Augusztus 31)

gépolaj

v r sz m j s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

vérszomjas
sz g t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Augusztus 31)

szagtalan

s p r d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Augusztus 31)

sepred, spréd
s t t d k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Augusztus 31)

+sprőd

sötétedik

s t t n n c


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

sütőtanonc

s k r p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

skorpió

s r k f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 1)

sárkefe

t l gy f


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 1)

tölgyfa

m s m d v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

mosómedve

b v r p k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 1)

búvárpók

b z r l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

búzaőrlet 

f t h m k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

futóhomok

h r m n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

harmónia

t n t h l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

tintahal

h s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

hőség

h gy m t k m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

Hagymatikum

l r z k ny l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

elérzékenyül

h t t l n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

hitetlen

h r c s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

harcias

r g g m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

rágógumi

gy n k v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

gyanakvó 

m n t n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

mentén, monoton

m n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

mantra

d l t t s


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

üdültetés

k p c n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

kapucni

v z k r sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 1)

vízkereszt

k p k r t


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

képkeret

n d r t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

nádaratás

k m ny m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 1)

köménymag

b l k k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

ablakkeret

v z p l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

vízipóló

m n s g z d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

ménesgazda

p n t l k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 1)

pántlika

s v c k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

suvickol

k n f k c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 1)

konfekció

k r m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 1)

karmester

l l t z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

álöltözet 

l l m z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 1)

elemózsia

p d s r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 1)

padsor

p d l z k


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 1)

Cotta írta:


> álöltözet
> 
> l l m z s


élelmezés

pedálozik

k p g t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 1)

kopogtat

sz v f j d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

VasMacsi írta:


> kopogtat
> 
> sz v f j d l m


"4-5-max.6 mássalhangzós..."


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

szívfájdalom

g sz n k k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 2)

égszínkék

s t h j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

sétahajó

d j k m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

dajkamese

v n k p z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

óvónőképző

t m r cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

atomrács

h k r s t ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

hókristály

f r sz k r k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

frászkarika

f r gy l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

frigyláda

h b l ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

hableány

h j d s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

hajdúság

h f r r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

hőforrás

g l g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 2)

galagonya

p r k d k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 2)

iparkodik

p r d t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

áporodott 

b n l k v t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 2)

bűnelkövető

k n c f c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

kencefice

l g z t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 2)

leigázott 

p r t t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 2)

partitúra

m g n gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

magánügy

sz l t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 2)

születés, szólítás, szélütés

c p f z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 2)

3.  

cipőfűző

h gy m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

hagyomány

cs r sz ny m g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 2)

cseresznyemag

k ny v j l z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

könyvjelző

d f p c


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 2)

diófapác

t j sz l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

tájszólás

sz g ny h z


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 2)

szegényház

b r t l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 2)

brutális

r t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

őrtorony

d f l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 3)

diafilm

f g z m n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

fogzománc

j h sz m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

jóhiszemű 

v z t l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

vizitálás

r c p k l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 3)

arcpakolás

r f n l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 3)

rafinált

n t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

nótázó, netező

v l l s d g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

villásdugó

l m k p


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 3)

+ intéző

álomkép

d n m k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

dinamikus

k b k s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 3)

kubikos

v gy n t r gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

vagyontárgy

v sz k z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 3)

viszkóz

g h b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 3)

égiháború

f g k r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 3)

fogkrém

sz b d s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

szabadság

l b l g t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 3)

láblógatás

l h r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

lóhere
b l j s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

baljós

k m v s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

kőműves
v r g b l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 3)

virágbolt

v r g b t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

vargabetű

h n g r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

hangár
k r s k d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

kereskedő

k r s d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 3)

keresd
b r s ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 3)

_+korosodó_

bársony

m d s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 3)

imádság

c g ny k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 4)

cigánykerék

v sz b b


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 4)

viaszbábu

n p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

napernyő

s r g d ny ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 4)

sárgadinnye

k r k n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 4)

karakán

f g k r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 4)

fogkrém

r g s n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

regősének

k l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 4)

kilenc, különc

r l b r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

reálbér

m r c p n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 4)

marcipán

v m h s s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

vemhesség

g ly s t l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 4)

golyóstoll

k v l k d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

kavalkád

v n d g


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 4)

vendég

sz r k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 4)

szurikáta

k s ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 4)

keselyű

b k v d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 4)

bikaviadal

k t j l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 4)

kötőjel

r n d b n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 4)

rendbontó

r b l l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 5)

rablóélet

t j s l k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 5)

tojáslikőr

t l t d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

ítéletidő

m n z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 5)

ominózus

k l k p sz t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 5)

kelkáposzta

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 5)

menyasszony

f p p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 5)

fapipa

p r d cs m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 5)

paradicsom

h l k p t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 5)

helikopter 

m n s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 5)

minőség

b k k cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

bakkecske

s h v t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 5)

sóhivatal

n g j j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 5)

ingujj

j r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 5)

jóravaló

m n d t m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 5)

mandátum

t z l t r


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

tűzlétra

p l sz t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 6)

plasztik, plasztika

p l sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

puliszka

m cs k k v s


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

macskaköves

m zs r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

mozsártörő

f g v j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

fogvájó

h s t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

hasíték

k t l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

_+ hastok_
kétéltű

t r p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

átrepít, törpeautó

h s d r l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

+ terapeuta
húsdaráló

h r k t l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

hurkatöltő

k sz n


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

keszon, köszön, készen, kaszni, kúszni

t k r k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 6)

takarékos

g z m c


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

gezemice

t z m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

autizmus

k sz k n


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

keszkenő //+ ateizmus

k r k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

karakán, karikán, kereken

sz m l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

eszmélet, szemleút

r m l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

rémület, áramlat

k r s sz k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

karosszék

l zs k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

lőzsák

t r t z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

tartozik, tartozék

b l n zs r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 6)

bálnazsír

b k b l


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 6)

békebeli

k sz t k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 6)

akusztikus

sz t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

osztók, uszítók, szitok

p d l zs n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

padlizsán

s t t k k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

sötétkék, sütőtökök

cs p j t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

csapóajtó

c l n d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

cilinder

d d r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

diódaráló

c t r m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 6)

#35265 + ülőzsák

citrom

k c l l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

akácillat

cs g h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

csigaház

d r r n g z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 6)

durranógáz

p l b n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

plébános

m h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

műhely, moholy, Mihály

z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

zimankó

sz v sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

szívószál

d n m t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 6)

dinamit

s r ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 6)

sirály

f r k c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 6)

frakció

l j s t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 7)

olajsütő

j g k c k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

jégkocka

l p k d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

lépked, lopakodó

l p k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 7)

alapkő

v f r d l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

évforduló

l sz t r j k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

ülősztrájk

v s h m k


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 7)

vesehomok

d m b r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

domború

t k p r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 7)

tökpüré

t l p l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 7)

talpalás

r sz t k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

rusztikus

h m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 7)

hámbár, hombár

k r v n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

karaván, koravén

l gy t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 7)

légyott

g n d l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

gondolt, gondolat

f l k k n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 7)

flekken

b k f n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

bukfenc

s t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

start

k m h t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 7)

kémhatás

b r s ty n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

borostyán

m h k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

méhkas

t r d z k n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 7)

térdzokni

m n d r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 7)

mandarin

sz t r g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 7)

eszterga, eszterág, osztriga

sz l f b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 7)

szelfibot

g b k l t


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 7)

égbekiáltó

v r f r r l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 7)

vérforraló

f k n l


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 7)

fakanál

b l t r j s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 8)

belterjes

k b ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

kőbánya(i)

sz m l ny t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 8)

számlanyitás

l s n d r g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

alsónadrág

h n s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 8)

éhínség

p s t l d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

postaláda

v sz h n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

viaszhenger

f v sz t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

fővesztés

s l b k t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

salabakter 

s s k j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

sáskajárás

p k sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

pókiszony

b zs r g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

bizsergés

p m l g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 8)

pamlag 

r d l m


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 8)

riadalom, irodalom

z l s t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

ízléstelen

p r b l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 8)

parabola

k m l n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 8)

kaméleon

v d m p r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

vidámpark

t r f g t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 8)

térfogat

t r f d l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

tréfadolog

j r m d


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 8)

járómód, jeremiád

j r z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

újrázás

k f j t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 8)

kőfejtés

t l l k z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

találkozó

b l f c n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 8)

balfácán

k l t k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 8)

kalitka

l p c k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 8)

#35336 +jóérzés

lapocka

f ny cs k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

fénycsík, áfonyacsók

b d sz n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

ebédszünet

n v j gy z k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

névjegyzék

s r m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 8)

sorminta

t k z t t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

étkeztetés

m z cs r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

mezcsere

k l p g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

kalpag

t v f r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

ütvefúró

d sz p r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

díszpárna

l z k ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

előzékeny

b r n l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

barnult, ébrenlét

k f g r z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

kifiguráz

g b l t z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

égboltozat

z r n d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

zarándok

r ny b r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

aranyborjú

h t r sz g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

hótrészeg

s j t p p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

_+hátország_

sajtpapír

k h l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

kihalt

zs m l f n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

_+koholt_

zsemlefánk

p l n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

palánk

n t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

notórius

s r c p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 8)

sárcipő

k l cs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 8)

kölcsön

h v t l n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 8)

hívatlan
h b t l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 9)

#35364 + külcsín

hibátlan

h b z b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 9)

habzóbor

m l d r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 9)

emelődaru

z m ny g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

üzemanyag 

l g t r n sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 9)

légtornász

s r k k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

sarokkő, sirokkó 

k l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 9)

küllő kell kellő

v g t r n s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 9)

vegetáriánus, végtére nős 

v l g r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 9)

vulgáris

n m z t k z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

nemzetközi

l v t v


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 9)

elvétve, alávetve, elvetve, levetve

d v t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 9)

divat

h l t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 9)

ihletés

k r b cs


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 9)

korbács

g r b cs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 9)

gérbics

k k d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 9)

kakadu

t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 9)

átlós, tilos, utalás

n r m t v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 9)

normatív

p l t sz r ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 9)

épületszárny (pilótaszörny, palotaszárny)

h b v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 10)

habverő

h s s s g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 10)

hősiesség

g p r d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 10)

gepárd

b n n h j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

banánhéj 

p l t k k sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 10)

pilótakeksz

v d v r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

vadvirág 

h r b t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 10)

herbatea

f d l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 10)

fedeles

k l n k d s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 10)

különkiadás

s s t r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

sistereg

l t m t m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

ultimátum

b j g n r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 10)

bájgúnár

f k n l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

fakanál

p r k r d


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 10)

parkerdő

p r sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

eperszem, porszem

t r m sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 10)

termesz

p s t t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 10)

postaautó, postaút

z s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 10)

ezüst

l j b gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 10)

olajbogyó

k k h r s ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 10)

kékharisnya

d h ny gy r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 10)

dohánygyár

d r zs f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 11)

darázsfészek

h p h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

hópehely

n g j r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 11)

ingajárat

k r m l k k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 11)

körömlakk

k c b b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

akcióbábu

v l g f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 11)

világfi / kócbaba

k v d r l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

kávédaráló, kvadrál

l k m t v


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 11)

lokomotív 

m g v t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

megvető, magvető

h j c h


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 11)

hajcihő

h t zs k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 11)

hátizsák

k z d t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 11)

küzdőtér

h s p sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 11)

hőseposz

t b r t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 11)

tábortűz

z l t m b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 11)

üzletember

n p r f r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

napraforgó

p r d n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 11)

pardon

l f t k n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

liftakna

l g t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 11)

elégtelen

f r n k l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 11)

furunkulus

b j k v r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 11)

bajkeverő

l t m t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 11)

ultimátum

h c c r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

hacacáré

h r c h r c


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 12)

hercehurca

sz r z m l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

szárazmalom

t p n t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

tapintat

t d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

tudás, átadás

n p sz k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

napszak / + ütődés

n p sz r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

népszerű

l l l j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

illóolaj

l j l


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 12)

illóolaj, alleluja

h m p r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

Sir John írta:


> illóolaj, alleluja
> 
> h m p r g


...közbe jöttem én.


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

hempereg

l j l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

előjel

k t t s k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

aktatáska

b l g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

belógás, biológus

h r s m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

hársméz

p t m m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

optimum

f l n t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

felnőtt

cs l m d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

csalamádé

b v t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

bevitel, bevétel

p l t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

palatető

p l t n m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

platinum

b b cs sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

bébicsősz

zs r k l cs n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

uzsorakölcsön

h t t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 12)

háttér

sz n t m s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 12)

szentmise

z n r t g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 12)

ózonréteg

gy l g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

gyalogos

z t r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 12)

ezoterika

s r k n ty


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 12)

sarkantyú

sz sz n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 12)

esszencia

k p t l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

kaputelefon

b r s ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

bársony

d n m k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

dinamikus

j gy z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

jegyüzér

r n gy l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

őrangyal

p k r r c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 12)

pókerarc

l g g m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

léggömb

z k t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

zakatol

r l m ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

őrlemény

l p k h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

lepkeháló

p n sz k ny v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

panaszkönyv

h k f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

hókifli

s t f t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 12)

stift, staféta

s r k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 12)

sarokkő

s r k k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 12)

sirokkóra

l v s d z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 12)

lovasedző

zs b k n d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

zsebkendő

p r l sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 12)

porlaszt
sz m r f l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 12)

szamárfül

h d l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 12)

hódolat

k r n v l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

karnevál

r ny m t t s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 13)

iránymutatás

k f l v n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

kefelevonat

k r k k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 13)

kerékkötő

f l l n k s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

fullánkos

v sz s v sz n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 13)

viaszosvászon

f r g t g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

fergeteges

l p s l m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 13)

laposelem

p l t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

palotaőr, épületőr, politúr

g z k z n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

gázkazán

k sz sz s k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 13)

kasszasiker

p n sz g m b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 13)

penészgomba

k r m l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

karamella

s r k k r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 13)

sarkkör

h t k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 13)

hatókar, hatókör, hatókörű, hatökör

f g sz b ly z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

fogszabályzó

l t r f k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

létrafok

sz k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

szektor, szekatúra

d b l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

debella

g r g z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 13)

gurigázás, görgőzés

t n k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 13)

_+igeragozás_


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 13)

tinktúra 

r l s t


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 13)

realista

cs l m d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 14)

csalamádé

sz m l g p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 14)

számológép

g n r c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 14)

generáció

sz v sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

szívószál

p l d b sz d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

példabeszéd

gy h z f


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 14)

egyházfi

r d m ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 14)

eredmény

t s b l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

autósbolt

s k k sz r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 14)

síkköszörű

s k k b b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 14)

sakkbábu

t m b r


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 14)

tambura

z l s f c m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 14)

ízlésficam

k gy m r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 14)

kígyómarás

m ny sz sz ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

menyasszony

z l s t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 15)

ízléstelen

d d r l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

diódaráló

sz t k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

szitakötő

p r t k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 15)

portéka

h j d r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

_+ poratka_
hajódaru

s m l g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 15)

semleges

f j d l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

fájdalom

p l n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 15)

palánta planéta

v k t r n s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

viktoriánus 

n p v t r l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 15)

napvitorla

sz l n n b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

szalonnabőr

t v k p cs l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

tévékapcsoló

c r k f t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

cirkófűtés 

m l l m t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

milliméter

l gy cs p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 15)

légycsapó

r l t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

roletta, rulett

t r t m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

átírótömb

p l j b sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

plajbász

k l n r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

kulináris, különírás

l k l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

alkalom

p r t k c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

protekció

k t k m b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

katakomba

l k ny v t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 15)

alkönyvtár

g p s n k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

gépsonka

p k l p t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 15)

péklapát

d l l n r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 15)

adóellenőr

gy v v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 15)

ügyvivő

r h d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 15)

rahedli

l h r d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 15)

elherdál

k l m t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 15)

kilométer

k m h l z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

kémhálózat

g z gy n gy


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 15)

igazgyöngy

z m gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 15)

izomagyú

t k n s b k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 16)

teknősbéka

b r t m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 16)

bioritmus

g r l n d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 16)

girland

t r d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 16)

autórádió

k r k d l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

krokodil 

r d g r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 16)

rúdugró

m r t z l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

amortizál

h n s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 16)

Hanság, éhínség

p r c l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 16)

parcella

p r c k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 16)

porcika

t v m s r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 16)

tévéműsor

m f g s r


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

műfogsor

m sz g d r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 16)

mészgödör

sz l k k s


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

szélkakas

sz l d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 16)

szaladás

t j p r


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

tejipar, tejpor

l j p c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 16)

olajpiac

l d r zs


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 16)

lódarázs

l cs g zs


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 16)

Ha a vége z s, akkor elcsigázás

r c k k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 17)

érckakas

h t l v


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 17)

hétalvó

t l h r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

telehord

m t r k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 17)

metrika

sz m v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 17)

szemüveg

g l sz t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 17)

giliszta

f l sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

feloszt(ó), főelosztó

s p k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

sipákol

m n k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 17)

mániákus

v r n d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

várandós

d k m n t m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> sipákol
> 
> m n k s


_+spakli_
várandós

v r g d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

PaSa1957 írta:


> _+spakli_
> várandós
> 
> v r g d


Ezzel mi a gond?


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 17)

dokumentum

f ny v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Ezzel mi a gond?


Egyáltalán nincs gond. Csak van még egy megoldás az Ön által megadott "sipákol" mellett a "spakli"


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 17)

fényév

s j t t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

sajttál

k r p t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 17)

kárpitos

t t j s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 17)

teatojás

g z g t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 17)

igazgató

t j sz n h b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 17)

tejszínhab

n k cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

unokaöcs

l k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

lakott, lökött, alkotta

k l n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

_+lüktet_

klinika

sz m s r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

számsor

n r g k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

energikus

t k z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

tékozol, tékozló

t j f t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

tájfutás

b k b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

békebeli

r k l cs s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

erkölcsös

m p n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

imponál

z t l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

ízetlen

p r zs k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

porzsák

p r p t v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

perpatvar

d m cs t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 17)

ádámcsutka

k z m p l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 17)

kozmopolita

r g l m s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 17)

irgalmas, rugalmas

cs p j t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

csapóajtó

t n n c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 18)

tanonc

v z p p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

vízipipa

n p r f r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

napraforgó

m l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

amulett, mulatt, molett

m j n z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

majonéz

g v l l r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

gavallér

f l c m p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

fülcimpa

l g v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

légvár

v r ny m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

vérnyomás

s k k t b l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

sakktábla

b h c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

bohóc

h j h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

hajháló

p n k r h m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

pánikroham

p r h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

operaház

h m k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

homokóra

r g z m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

rágóizom

j g k r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

jégkrém

g z v z t k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 18)

gázvezeték

p k l p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 18)

péklapát

sz l l k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

széllökés

t k l t s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 18)

útiköltség

s k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

őskor

t c b l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 18)

átcibál, utcabál

h g d t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

hegedűtok

sz b n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 18)

észbontó

s r f z d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

sörfőzde

t m g t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 18)

támogatás

m r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

marék, marok, Amerika, márka

s r g ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

seregély, saroglya

h l l m t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

hullámtörő

f l s l g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

felesleges

v z n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

vízöntő

l b d r g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

labdarúgás

h gy m r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

éhgyomor

l j h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

lajhár

v z l p cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

vízlépcső

s r p ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

serpenyő

t r n d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

trend, trendi, étrend

t r sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

terasz

b t r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

bitorol

h j v s l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 18)

hajviselet

p r k r d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 18)

parkerdő

k c k c k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 18)

kockacukor

m n n c s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

eminenciás

r t z t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

irtózatos

m k r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

makramé

m n t l k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 19)

mentalikőr

v z s k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

vízisikló

h r p sz


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

herpesz, horpasz, harapsz, hárpiaszó

f cs k n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 19)

fecskendő

r d r g m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

radírgumi

k n p n z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

kenőpénz

k r k p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 19)

kerékpár

l k s h t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

lakáshitel

k r t r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

kortárs

b k f n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

bukfenc

k m n c


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 19)

kemence

k cs g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

köcsög, kócsag

b l g


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 19)

biológia, belga, balga, balog, belóg, blog

k l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

ökológia

g r g d ny ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

görögdinnye

r l f g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

őrlőfog

l v n d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

levendula

m r l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 19)

mérleg

p l f n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

plafon

z v r sz r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

zavarszűrő

n t h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

náthás

r r cs p p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

orrcsepp

h s t t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 19)

hőstett

z m n k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 19)

zimankó

t j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 19)

átjáró

cs t sz t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 19)

csőtészta

cs t sz t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 19)

ecsetszett

t n l s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 19)

tanulság

k r t t r p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 20)

kertitörpe

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 20)

erőtlen, íratlan

p d n g p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

pudingpor

r t v d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 20)

rőtvad

l m sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

lemész, elmászó, limesz

k r m l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 20)

karamell

d n k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 20)

édenkert

p ty p n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 20)

pitypang

t j cs k l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 20)

tejcsokoládé

b r r v l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 20)

borravaló

n v g t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 20)

navigátor

j g h r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 20)

joghurt

k k k k f k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 20)

kakukkfióka?
l h t s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 20)

lehetőség

c k r m z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 21)

cukormáz

f l j t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 21)

rituevu írta:


> cukormáz


Szia, kérnénk pár betűt


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 21)

felejtés felejtős

f j k n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

fejkendő

p p r k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 21)

paprikás

l l t f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 21)

illatfelhő

r k m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 21)

rekamié

b zs l k m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 21)

bazsalikom

sz t c


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 21)

szituáció

t r d b k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 21)

térdbók

j r k l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 21)

járókelő

h r r k n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 21)

hurrikán

s r t p r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 22)

serteperte 

s k l d l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 22)

iskoladili, iskoladal, sokoldalú

s k l h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 22)

siklóhajó

h t zs k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

hátizsák

f l d l t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 22)

földalatti

l g sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

elégszer

b n k b t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 22)

(+ légszűrő)

bankbetét

f l c t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

filctoll

k cs s l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

kocsisaláta, kacsasült, kecses látó, kocsis ulti

f l t z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 22)

falatozó foltoz 

j n d k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 22)

ajándék

l v s s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

olvasás, olvass

l v z t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

élvezetes

m r v l m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

merevlemez


p t r n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 22)

patron

k r cs ny f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 22)

karácsonyfa

k r b ly g z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 22)

körbélyegző

m s h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 22)

mesehős

n d h z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

indóház

n t g t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 23)

integet, öntöget

v l m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

vélemény

p d l v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 23)

padlóváza

k m ny b ly g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

okmánybélyeg 

p r l k v r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 23)

eperlekvár

t l l t r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

tolltartó

k l t r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

kulturált

r t m p p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 23)

iratmappa 

sz m c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

szamóca

r g p sz l g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 23)

írógépszalag 

v d k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

viadukt

s p n gy


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 23)

spongya 

v h r v r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

viharvert

j g s l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 23)

jogosult jégsaláta

r m h r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

rémhír

g z b r t v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 23)

gőzborotva

g z s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

igazság, gazság

g z n g z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 23)

gézengúz

m s t r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 23)

mestermű

h t v g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 23)

hétvége

gy k r l t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

gyakorlat

t k r k p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 23)

tükörkép

t t v l s


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 23)

tetoválás

k t v l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

aktiválás

h t v d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

hátvéd

s k t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

sikátor

m f r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

mufurc

j gy z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

jegyüzér

f t g n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 23)

fotogén 

f l n t r p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 23)

filantróp

d l k t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 23)

delikát

cs r b g r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 24)

cserebogár

b k r g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 24)

bokorugró

sz b r c k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 24)

őszibarack

g l cs n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

galacsin

t r m t k s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 24)

traumatikus

k z h ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 24)

közhely

t r m sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 24)

természet

v d z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 24)

vadűzés

h b h ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 24)

hibahely

k n cs t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 25)

kincstár

b n t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 25)

büntetés

k p k l cs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 25)

kapukulcs

d t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 25)

idétlen, időtlen

t n c l p s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 25)

tánclépés

s k k b b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 25)

sakkbábu

t l n z r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

tealinzer

d r zs f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 26)

darázsfészek

t k f z l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

tökfőzelék

g z m z d ny


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 26)

gőzmozdony

g l r ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 26)

gólarány

p p g j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

papagáj

zs r k m t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 26)

uzsorakamat

g m k sz ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 26)

gumikesztyű

t l t d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

ítéletidő

k m t l b


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 26)

kamatláb

k b t zs b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 26)

kabátzseb

k r h n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

körhinta

k k r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 26)

kokárda

g r d sz k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 26)

gördeszka

p n z t r c


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 27)

pénztárca

n d l t sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 27)

indulatszó

p ly z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 27)

pályázat

p d l zs n


----------



## hege2017 (2021 Szeptember 27)

padlizsán

v h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

vihar, Vahur

k z b l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 27)

közbülső

f l m z m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 27)

falumúzeum

s t t k k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 27)

sötétkék

sz l v t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 27)

szalvéta

j h t r


----------



## Sir John (2021 Szeptember 27)

juhtúró

k l l t l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 27)

kelletlen

m d r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

madáretető

h r n g n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 27)

harangöntő

h j sz l g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

hajszalag
m cs k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

macskakő

k z p n t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

központ
t h r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

teherautó

cs sz r m r zs


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 27)

császármorzsa
p r d cs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 27)

paradicsom

v g h d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 27)

vágóhíd

f l sz l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 27)

feloszlat, felszólít, felszelt

v l sz l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 27)

válaszol

k t r z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 27)

katarzis

cs g t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 28)

csigatészta

s k l p l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 28)

iskolapélda

m gy r v j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 28)

mogyoróvaj

v r g t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 28)

veregetés

v l g t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 28)

válogatás

n v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 28)

növény

n g v ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 28)

ingovány

g z m z d ny


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 28)

gőzmozdony

k r t p r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Szeptember 28)

krétapor
b r n l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 28)

barnul, boronál

b r n l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 28)

ébrenlét

p k l t z


----------



## huncili (2021 Szeptember 28)

pokoltűz

p r d l l t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 28)

prédaállat

r d l l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 28)

erdőillat

h t r t l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 29)

határtalan

k t sz n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 29)

kétszínű

t m g t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

támogatás

s ny s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 29)

sunyiság

b r d l m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 29)

birodalom

k n z m d t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 29)

konzumidióta

t ny r l t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 29)

tányéralátét 

gy f ly t b n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 29)

egyfolytában

f s t cs t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

festőecset

b l l j k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

balalajka

l gy t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

légyott

b l h s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

bolhás, balhés, bélhas, bulihős

t r v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

útravaló

s k m l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 29)

sikamló

v r b n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 29)

verbunk

r m n v k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 30)

Romanovok

r m sz n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 30)

áramszünet

r g k p l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 30)

rúgkapál

r g b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

rágóban, rugóban, rögbin, régióban, origóban

v g b n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

vagabund

k p sz c n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 30)

kapszicin

k v n cs s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

kíváncsiság

s t p d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 30)

satupad

k f j t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

kifejtő, kőfejtő

f t m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Szeptember 30)

futómacska

p f r ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 30)

páfrány

k ly h cs


----------



## Cotta (2021 Szeptember 30)

kályhacső

l l t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Szeptember 30)

leltár

d z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Szeptember 30)

idézet

k l t sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 30)

költészet

n t r n t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Szeptember 30)

internet
g l g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

galagonya

r g v s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

rögvest

k p z l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

képzelőerő

t v d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

tévedés, távadós

k s r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

kíséret, kosarat, keserít

l d r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

lidérc

m h k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

méhkas

b r k ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

berkenye

k n t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

kontár, kontúr

s t d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

_+kentaur_

sütőde

r m t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

_+stúdió_

rámutat

z p r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

záporos

v d g z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

_+záporeső_

védőgáz

s v b b g r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Szeptember 30)

svábbogár

cs l l g sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

csillagszóró

s k d m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

síkidom

sz j z r


----------



## doktorur (2021 Szeptember 30)

szájzár

sz t r g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

szótárgép

p r k l


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 30)

parkol, pörköl

p cs k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

_+perkál_

pocsékol

m d r l


----------



## oolong (2021 Szeptember 30)

madárdal

m c r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

_+moderál_

macerál

t k z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

tékozol

m k s k r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

mókuskerék

m l l sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

mellúszó

t r s k r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

társkereső

h j h d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

hajóhad

t r p j r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

terepjáró

k t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Szeptember 30)

katalán, katlan, Katalin

t l h l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Szeptember 30)

telihold

d g ny s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

időigényes

z r z v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 1)

zűrzavar

l m l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

elmélet, elmúlt

l m n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

lemondó, elmondó

s k r k f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

+limonádé
sikárkefe

z l l r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

zeller

l l r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

állóóra, allűr

t l gy f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

tölgyfa

p p r m s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

papírmasé

sz v r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

szivárvány

n v l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

novella

r zs k s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

rizskása

z v t r


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 1)

zivatar

m zs k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

muzsikus

n t g n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

antigén 

f l m l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

fülemüle

sz l m n l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 1)

szalmonella

l g n r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

legionárius

cs r sz ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

cseresznye

k ny v j l z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 1)

könyvjelző

h j sz l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

hajszál

d b p r g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

dobpergés

v t s t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 1)

vitaest

d n sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 1)

dinasztia

g m m t r c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 1)

_+dunszt_

gumimatrac

h b h t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

hibahatár

t r m b l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 1)

trambulin

l l n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 1)

illendő

l m k t n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 1)

ólomkatona

m s k t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

muskétás

t j sz n h b


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 1)

tejszínhab

t z g m b


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 1)

tűzgömb

m m l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 2)

imamalom

r g n s p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

orgonasíp

p r t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 2)

portéka

k m ny s p r


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 2)

kéményseprő

k m p ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 2)

kampány

b l zs m z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 2)

balzsamozás

t b ly l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

tébolyult

s k r sz t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

sikersztori 

b r g z d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 2)

berögződés

m k d r l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

mákdaráló

k s m r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 2)

kasmír

k g l f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 2)

kuglóf

v d r zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 2)

vadrózsa

r g g l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

reggel(i)

k z m t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 2)

kazamata,kezemet
r g cs l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 2)

rágcsál

b h m t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

behemót

d m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 2)

adomány

l n m g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

lenmag

cs r s j t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 2)

csírasejt
cs p n g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

csapong

l z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 2)

lazít, lazító, lázító, alázat

b r z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

borz, borízű, bérez

p ty t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 2)

potyautas

r b n c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

ribanc orbánc 

r b n z c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

urbanizáció

d k t f n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

diktafon

f t l gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

fotelágy

g t f t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

gátfutó

l m zs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

elemózsia

m n t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

minitető, mintát, mentőautó

m r n t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

3.  

marionett

p d sz t l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

piedesztál

p sz d l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

puszedli

m k sz n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

mokaszin

f l h l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

félhold

m l t t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

mulatt, molett, múltat, méltató

m m l k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

4.  

mameluk

l t r s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

életerős

p t n t t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

potentát

gy m l g t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

ágymelegítő

m m sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

mamusz

p t k s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

patkós, patikus, optikus, poétikus, apatikus

b l l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

3.  

ballag, billog

h l t t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

holttér 

h l t t m s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

halottmosó

k d l m p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

ködlámpa 

r z l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

sajtreszelő

p n z ny l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

pénznyelő

n g r k sz b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

ingerküszöb

v l t l z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

váltóláz 

r f l x


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

reflex

r j n l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 2)

árajánlat

k l f r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 2)

Kalifornia

n m sz t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

nemszőtt

k p r g ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

képregény

m n t cs p t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

mentőcsapat

k k p r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

kakaópor

g l cs cs r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

gleccser

r j z l p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 3)

rajzlap

sz k k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

szökőkút

cs m p n z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 3)

csimpánz

p r n c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

Óperencia

k k s t r j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 3)

kakastaréj

p t t ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

puttony

b r k k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 3)

brokkoli, barakkal, bérekkel, bürökkel, bárokkal, barókkal

t p t j t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

tapétaajtó

ny k l n c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 3)

nyaklánc

p p r p n z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 3)

papírpénz

s j t t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 3)

sajttál

k l t z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

kiáltozás, költözés, keltezés

b b r k


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 3)

buborék

b b l j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 3)

babaolaj

r k sz z m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

rekeszizom

v z l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

vízálló

r m l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 3)

áramellátás

n gy z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

négyzet 

b v t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

bővítés, beavatás

v g l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

üveglap

p m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

pomádé

k r z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 3)

karzat, körzet

p s k p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 3)

puskapor

r d n r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 4)

ordenáré

sz gy n l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

szégyenlős

g ly s t l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

golyóstoll

p n c j t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

pinceajtó

g m s k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

gémeskút

s t l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 4)

őstulok

s t l p t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

sütőlapát sítalpat

v r s b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 4)

vörösbor

V l l ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

Villány

d g h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

dugóhúzó

t j sz l s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

tájszólás

j d n s g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

újdonság

ny r m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

nyeremény

b z t s t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

biztosítás

g n r c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

generáció

f s t cs t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 4)

festőecset

l l l m p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

állólámpa

k r t t r p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

kertitörpe 

x p d c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

expedíció

b r s p n c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

borospince

k l p t l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

kalaptoll

b l p k l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

bélpoklos

l l t k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

állatkert

k k m ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

kőkemény

gy r m t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

gyarmat

g r sz k p


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 4)

giroszkóp

gy r k n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

gyereknap

r k p r t


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 4)

rakpart

r b r h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

rabruha

k p r s g


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

kopárság

t m t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

_+kapuőrség_

temető

r v s r s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

rovásírás 
+automata

n t h s


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 4)

náthás antihős

g t h s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

göthös

l l r j t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

állórajt

k r k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

karakter, karikatúra

n d c k r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

nádcukor 

l t t v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 4)

ültetvény

n sz j n d k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

nászajándék 

m k r b sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

mikrobusz

l m h j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

almahéj

k l l t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

kiállítás

r v g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 4)

érvágás 

l v t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 4)

elvetél elővétel lávatál 

l l m sz r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

élelmiszer

r g sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

régészet

v sz k z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 4)

+ ragasztó

evőeszköz

k n k l n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 4)

kankalin

d l t n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 5)

délután

d l h ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

üdülőhely

l g p n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

légópince

l j v z t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 5)

olajvezeték

h j t n cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

hajtincs

k s sz l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

ékesszólás

p p f p p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

papifapipa

p l n k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

palánk, pelenka

t g l p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

_+pálinka_
téglapor

p r g m n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

pergamen

k b z s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 5)

kobzos

k b t sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

kábítószer

h j k f


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 5)

hajkefe

l p r l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 5)

leporelló

j k d v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

jókedv

r m k d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

örömködés

sz m l d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 5)

szemöldök

t s b g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

teásbögre

k r ny l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 5)

ökörnyál

l l t gy r ty


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 5)

illatgyertya

t c b l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 5)

utcabál

k r m l l s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 6)

karamellás

n k g n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 6)

inkognitó

sz l m n l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 6)

szalmonella

h j sz r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 6)

hajszárító

l cs sz r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 6)

lócsiszár 

p r m t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 6)

paraméter

sz n k z l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 6)

szénakazal, szánkózol, szénkezelő

h r p d


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 6)

horpad

h v l p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 6)

havilap

t z j t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 6)

tűzijáték

c l f t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 6)

célfotó

s r s d b z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 7)

sörösdoboz

h d l l p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

hadiállapot

p s k p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

puskapor

s k t ly


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 7)

skatulya

s t b d


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

estebéd

sz m sz d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 7)

szomszéd

k p z r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

kapuzárás

j l m z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 7)

jelmez

h d l l p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

hadiállapot

t h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

úthenger

p r sz v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

porszívó

l s h z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

üléshuzat

b r s m n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 7)

borsmenta

b z b m b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

bűzbomba

k l l k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

kellék, külalak

k c m z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

akácméz

b l l p s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 7)

ballépés

v z p p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

vizipipa

r k sz l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 7)

árukészlet

r sz k l t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 7)

erőszakolta 

h z g s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 7)

hézagos

r n d b n t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 7)

rendbontó

m s sz r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

masszőr
gy f r m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

egyforma

t sz z n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 7)

utószezon

k k ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

kökény
b r t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

barátság

b k b l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 7)

békebeli

k l b m b


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

kelbimbó
h l z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

hálózat

v r l z t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

vérlázító
n d l s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

indulás, nádles

s m t k s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 7)

sematikus
b r t s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 7)

barátság

f l v z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 7)

félvezető, felvezető

f l t k ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

féltékeny

l t cs k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 8)

lótücsök

l t k p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

látkép

l h t s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 8)

lehetőség

g l l k k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

géllakk

t d m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 8)

tudomány

t l gy f


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

tölgyfa

p t k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

patkány

p t t ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

puttony

s r ly


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

sirály

k r m t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

krémtúró

z l d b b


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

zöldbab

k b m t r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

köbméter

r v l d f ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

rivaldafény

l b c k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 8)

lubickol

v z sz n t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

vízszintes 

d r k sz g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 8)

derékszög

l v n d l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

levendula 

r p c m z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 8)

repceméz

c p t l p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

cipőtalp

ch p l n


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

Chipolino

c h l v l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

céhlevél

k m d l t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

doktorur írta:


> Chipolino
> 
> c h l v l


Chaplin


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 8)

Cotta írta:


> céhlevél
> 
> k m d l t


kimódolt

h l l s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

haleleség

h n t gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

hintaágy

n p l m n t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

naplemente

k r m t r m


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

krémtorma

m n s t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 8)

monstrum

r k p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

rakpart

d f z t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

adófizető 

p l m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

palimadár

z l t h z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

üzletház 

z l t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

ízeltlábú

b k v r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

bukovári, bekever

b t n k v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

_+bikavér_
betonkeverő

g g sz z


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

aggszűz 

m s m d v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

mosómedve

gy r z k d s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

agyrázkódás

s t z m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

sütőüzem

s g ly l p


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 8)

sütőüzem, segélyalap

d g n v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

idegenvezető

r m sz l


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

örömszülő

r m sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 8)

áramszedő

k r k v g s


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 8)

kerékvágás

k r k r p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 8)

kerekrépa

b n l d z s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 8)

bűnüldözés

n k k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 8)

énekkar

h l t t k m


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 9)

halottkém

c k r s p r g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

Sir John írta:


> halottkém
> 
> c k r s p r g


4-5-max. 6 mássalhangzós....


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

cukorspárga

k p r m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

kapormag

r p sz m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 9)

árpaszem

t n g r sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 9)

tengerész

b r t v


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 9)

borotva

gy n gy v r g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 9)

gyöngyvirág

t n l m ny


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 9)

tanulmány (itt is, ott is...)

h k f l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 9)

hókifli

k b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 9)

kabaré, kóbor

r h f g s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 9)

ruhafogas

t m n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 9)

autómentő

k l z h j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 9)

kalózhajó

k r k cs r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

kerékcsere

b k j b b


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 9)

békejobb

h t r t k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

határátkelő

t l m r d k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 9)

ételmaradék

v d s p r k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

vadaspark

p r t k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 9)

portéka

p r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 9)

operatőr

f k t v


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 9)

fiktív

p r t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 10)

portré

b r s h r d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

boroshordó

p ty m l l k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 10)

pitymallik

v t m g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

vetőmag

l cs l cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 10)

locsolócső

k sz k l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

kőszikla

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 10)

kamilla

b d d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

ebédidő

t l t t l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 10)

töltőtoll

d g sz t s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

dagasztás 

m r ny l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 10)

merénylő

cs d b g r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 10)

csodabogár

m r s l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 10)

marslakó

f l c m p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 10)

fülcimpa

p j zs m r gy


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 10)

pajzsmirigy

p t gy


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

pótágy 

r n g t n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 10)

röntgen

g l r m


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 10)

gólöröm

r n g t n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 10)

ringatni

h m k r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 10)

homokóra

r h cs p sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 10)

ruhacsipesz

p p r p n z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 10)

papírpénz

k ny v l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 10)

könyvelő

g m cs n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 11)

gumicsont

cs k p c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 11)

ócskapiac

v r ny m s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 11)

vérnyomás

sz sz n t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 11)

őszi szünet, szeszöntő 

sz sz sz n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 11)

szösszenet

t t k r s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

titkárság

l t m d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 11)

letámadó

h k m r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 11)

hőkamera

m d t r r n


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 11)

mediterrán

m r g r n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

margarin

v l sz d


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 11)

válaszadó

k l sz g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

akolszag

v z l p t


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 11)

evezőlapát (vízlapát)

sz l p t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

szeleptű

l g n t


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 11)

lignit

r g n t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

ürgeöntő

l g v r


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 11)

légvár

b j g t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

abajgat

ny k l v s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 11)

nyakleves 

m sz sz v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

masszív

l t m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

életmód

f k t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

fiktív, féktáv

p p s j t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

papsajt

p n k r t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

pankrátor

l m z r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

lemezáru

m n t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

_+ólomzár_
mantra, mentor

f l m v sz n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

_+miniatűr_

filmvászon

j l t l m cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 11)

jeltolmács

r ny f j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 11)

aranyifjú

n t r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 12)

intrika

v t s s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

óvatosság

p k t n


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 12)

pektin 

p r f l h


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

porfelhő

s v r g


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 12)

sóvárog
v l g t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

válogatós, válogatás

l t h t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 12)

láthatár

n v ny z t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 12)

növényzet
b k b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

békebíró

m r t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 12)

maraton, Márton, mértan

gy gy n v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

gyógynövény

r k l k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

öröklakás

t d l l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 12)

utódállam

r s v j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

orsóvaj

d m c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 12)

idomacél

k k s t r j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 12)

kakastaréj

l l k v sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 12)

lélekvesztő

d k m n t m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 12)

dokumentum

h n t p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 12)

hintőpor

l j v z t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

olajvezeték

b k cs k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 13)

bikacsök

sz t ly t r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 13)

osztálytárs

f l l j r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

felüljáró

p l t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

pultos, épületes (látvány)

p l t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

_+ Pilátus_
palatető

d r b n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 13)

darabont vagy drabant (gyalogos katona a 16-17. században)

b s j r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 13)

busójárás

sz m f r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 13)

szemafor

l p cs f k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 13)

lépcsőfok

f j t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 13)

fajtiszta

n p z gy


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2021 Október 13)

napozóágy

l k p c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

lókupec

m cs k sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

macskaszem

l t sz r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

látszerész

h t sz n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 13)

hitszónok

z z m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 13)

zúzmara

l v sz r k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 13)

lövészárok

v t m ny s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

veteményes

r t m k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 14)

ritmikus

k n z r v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

konzerv

m r h p c l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 14)

marhapacal

k l l k c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

kollekció, kollokáció

k l cs n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 14)

külcsín, kölcsön

l t sz r sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

_+kalucsni_
látszerész

p t k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

patikus, patkós, optikus

r ny t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

irányít, arányít, rányit 

s ly m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 14)

selyem / + iránytű

h z sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

házszám

p sz t r b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

pásztorbot

j h ny j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

juhnyáj

r k l k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 14)

öröklakás

l n d l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 14)

landolás

t l l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 14)

találka

p r l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 14)

poroltó

s j t r sz l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 15)

sajtreszelő
k r t k ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 15)

kártékony

cs r p t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 15)

cseréptető

d z j l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 15)

idézőjel

r p l g p


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 15)

repülőgép

r h t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 15)

áruhitel

f r t z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 15)

fertőzés

gy m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 15)

agyament

p p r m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 15)

+gyémánt
papírmasé

v z cs p p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 15)

vízcsepp

b r k l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 15)

burkolt, burkolat

b l k k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 15)

ablakkeret

gy n gy h l sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 15)

gyöngyhalász

v r r g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 15)

varrógép

d k t t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 15)

diktátor

l m b s t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 16)

lombsátor

v d k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

viadukt

k t t s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 16)

aktatáska

gy z l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 16)

győzelem
z sz l ny l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 16)

zászlónyél

k l cs cs n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 16)

kulcscsont

k r cs ny f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

karácsonyfa

s t h j n l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 16)

esthajnal

t r k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

térkép

r n gy sz ny g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 16)

rongyszőnyeg

m d r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

modern

s l k s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 16)

őslakos

j gy gy r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 16)

jegygyűrű
j t k v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 16)

játékvezető

t v s r z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 16)

tévésorozat

k t d r l s


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 17)

katedrális

f s t r z k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 17)

Sir John írta:


> katedrális
> 
> f s t r z k l


4-5 max 6. mássalhangzós..


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 17)

füstérzékelő

l m cs r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 17)

elemcsere

g m cs n k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

gumicsónak

m t r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 17)

matrac

p l n k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

palánk, plank, pelenka, pálinka, piálunk

p l n k t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 17)

plankton

r ny h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 17)

aranyhal

h gy m ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 17)

hagyomány

s r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 17)

sorszám

k v l k d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 18)

kavalkád

l j k t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 18)

olajkút

h r n g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 18)

harang, hering

p r t z n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 18)

partizán

g t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 18)

gutaütés

t n sz k ny k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 18)

teniszkönyök

d g n sz t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 18)

diagnosztika

sz sz m t l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 18)

szöszmötöl

n d r d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 18)

undorodó

f l k r p t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 19)

falikárpit

k v sz n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 19)

kávészünet

n p l l n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 19)

napellenző

b ly k k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 19)

ibolyakék
c k l v r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 19)

céklavörös

l k ny t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 19)

alkonyat

k k r c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 19)

kukorica

zs r k m t


----------



## doktorur (2021 Október 20)

uzsorakamat

zs r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 20)

zsírkréta

z l t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 20)

ízeltlábú

m l l sz b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

mellszobor

g l g ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

galagonya

p f r ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 20)

páfrány

p l z s sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

pulzusszám

d g r n g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

idegrángás

l l k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

lelkes

t r v l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

útravaló

v g g ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 20)

üveggolyó

b r s r l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 20)

borsörlő

k k sz t j


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

kókusztej

g ly s t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 20)

golyóstoll

n d r g ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

nadragulya

z p t j s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 20)

záptojás

k s p n g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 20)

késpenge

d r zs f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 20)

darázsfészek

f s r t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 20)

fasírt, fasort

b r r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 21)

borravaló

r n d h z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 21)

rendház
t n t h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

tintahal

l m k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

álomkép

s k v g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

síküveg

s k l b sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

iskolabusz

k r t f


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

körtefa

k r f l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

karfiol 

k m s l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 21)

kamásli

sz l n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 21)

szőlőinda

k r p r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 21)

karperec

v g v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 21)

üvegvágó

c p k n l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 21)

cipőkanál

n p sz m v g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

napszemüveg

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 22)

lopótök

g sz n k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

égszínkék

p s p k l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

püspökolló 

p t s t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 22)

pitesütő

f k p n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 22)

fakopáncs

g t r p d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

gátrepedés

g t r h r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 22)

gitárhúr

f r k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 22)

eufórikus 

f r k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 22)

farkas

p s p k l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 23)

püspöklila

gy g d ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 23)

agyagedény

gy sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

egyszemű, ügyszám

sz l h m s


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

szélhámos

b b sz t t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

bébiszitter

l gy p p r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

légypapír 

k n cs f t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

kuncsaft

k k s l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

kakasülő, kuksol

b r z l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

ábrázol, borzol, berezel

b t r ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

botrány 

b b l d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

bíbelődik

g z d g


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 23)

gazdag

v t r l s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

vitorlás

f r gy l d


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 23)

frigyláda

t r sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

tarisznya, tériszony

v c k l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 23)

vacakol

v sz f k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 23)

vészfék

g r f n


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 23)

+evickél
grófnő

p ly k sz r ny


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 23)

pulykaszárny 

l s t l t ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 23)

élestöltény

sz r z d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

szerződés

t l ny d j


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

átalánydíj

f r sz z m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 24)

fűrészizom

p r d k c


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

produkció

s g d sz k z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

segédeszköz

t k h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 24)

tokhal, tőkehal

m t m t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 24)

matematika

f l l g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 24)

felleg

sz t ly f n k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

osztályfőnök

cs r g f n k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 24)

csörögefánk

h d h j


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

hadihajó

h d f l l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 24)

hídfőállás

g n r l


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 24)

ignorál, generál

h n r l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 24)

honorál

d v r l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 24)

udvarló

m k sz n


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 24)

mokaszin

f k sz n


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

fakszni

f k sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

fókusz, fikusz

t r ny r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

térnyerő toronyőr

z n s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

_+toronyóra_

zenésít

j r k l


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

járkál, járókelő

k v m r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

akvamarin

m t sz t


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

ametiszt 

l z t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 24)

lazítás, lázítás

r v cs r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 24)

úrvacsora

m l t k v


----------



## Kuriga (2021 Október 24)

malátakávé 

s p r t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

sportos

s r r n d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 25)

sorrend

n p r f r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 25)

napraforgó

f ly sz m l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 25)

folyószámla

h r h r g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 25)

hórihorgas

h b l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

hableány

n p d j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 25)

napidíj

t l l t r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 25)

tolltartó

cs m g t r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

csomagtartó

d l t l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 25)

üdülőtelep

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

sivatag

t l v z


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 25)

televízió, télvíz

h f r r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

hőforrás

l t v d m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

életvidám

g h b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 25)

égiháború 

k z s l b s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

kezeslábas

p l n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

palánk, plank, pelenka

b r n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

brancs

b s t r


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 25)

óbester 

b r l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 25)

_+abroncs_
bírál

m d r p k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 25)

madárpók

g b l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 25)

gobelin

n b z l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

önbizalom

t n t n


----------



## Sir John (2021 Október 26)

tanítónő

k r t sz sz g


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 26)

keretösszeg

n g r cs k


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

négercsók

n g r k sz b


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 26)

ingerküszöb

p f r ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 26)

páfrány

r b l h l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 26)

rablóhal

m g n gy


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 26)

magánügy

v g t r n s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 26)

vegetáriánus

h gy m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 26)

hagyomány

s k l t s k


----------



## Cotta (2021 Október 26)

iskolatáska

j n d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 26)

ajándék

f l d r j z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 26)

földrajz

p cs ny b r


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 26)

pecsenyebor

k cs ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 26)

kocsonya

k r m r sz l


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

körömreszelő

k t t sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

iktatószám

r g g m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 27)

rágógumi

p z z f t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

pizzafutár

m s m d v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

mosómedve

s h d r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

siheder

cs r sz ny m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 27)

cseresznyemag

g z p d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

gázpedál

p ty p n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 27)

pitypang

f v c c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

favicc

cs g h z


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 27)

csigaház

g r d sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

gördeszka

r j z l p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 27)

rajzlap

k ny v j l z


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 27)

könyvjelző

g r zs k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

garázskapu

t t g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

tótágas

t s f r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 27)

tusfürdő

b l l j k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 27)

balalajka

f t h m k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 27)

futóhomok

sz l m sz l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 27)

szalmaszál

k r f ly s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 28)

körfolyosó

k r sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 28)

ököruszály

sz b r c k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 28)

őszibarack

l d r c


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 28)

lidérc

cs n g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 28)

csengő, csüngő

k r m l l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 28)

karamell

k m n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 28)

kemence

h j p d l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 Október 28)

hajópadló

v s m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 28)

vasmacska

k p k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 28)

képkeret

t l j l z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 28)

talajlazító

p r f m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 28)

parfüm

k l k p sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 28)

kelkáposzta

v d sz p s k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 28)

vadászpuska
r m b l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 28)

rombolás

l t h t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 29)

láthatár, látóhatár

h j t k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 29)

hajtókar

f r d t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 29)

fáradt

s t r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 29)

start, sótartó

h n g f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 29)

hangfal

h d g t l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 Október 29)

hidegtál
p n z m s s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 29)

pénzmosás

p p r k c


----------



## oolong (2021 Október 29)

piperkőc

p d l l c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 29)

padlóléc

s r k r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 30)

sírkeret

f ny s g r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 30)

fénysugár

t sz t sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 30)

tésztaszűrő

k n l s g m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 30)

kanalasgém

t l t t l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 30)

töltőtoll

t f l t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 30)

teafilter

t t r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 31)

étterem

l j l m p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 31)

olajlámpa

k ty h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

kutyaház

l d s k s


----------



## rituevu (2021 Október 31)

ludaskása

f t c p


----------



## beebeus (2021 Október 31)

futócipő

t n g r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 31)

tenger, tengeri

t z h ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 Október 31)

tűzhányó

sz n h d r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 Október 31)

szénhidrát

t r t v v ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 Október 31)

tértivevény

l g b l l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 1)

légballon

s s f k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

sasfióka

z m z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 1)

izmozás

sz k r ny s r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 1)

szekrénysor

g r n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 1)

garnitúra

f r f j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 1)

fúrófej

t k l m p s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 1)

töklámpás

h b v r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 1)

habverő

b b l j


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

búbolja

b j k v r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

+ babaolaj

bajkeverő

f p p cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

fapapucs

z m m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

zümmög

r v z l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 2)

óravázlat

g r d sz k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

gördeszka

g r cs p d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

egércsapda

t r b k n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

túrabakancs

m l c b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 2)

malacbőr

l b r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

laborált, liberált

k r l s v


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

_+albérlet_
kerülősáv

l j h r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

_+akrilsav_
lajhár

g l f t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

golfütő

sz n s k l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

színskála

z l l r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

zeller

k m ny s p r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

kéményseprő

gy m n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 2)

gyémánt

n k l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

önkioldó

g r n l t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 2)

granulátum

k k b b


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

kakaóbab

h t l sz b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 2)

hotelszoba

d g n v z t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

idegenvezető

f g z m n c


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

fogzománc

r m r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 2)

rémregény

f d n v


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 2)

fedőnév

j n d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 2)

ajándék

cs l l g sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 3)

csillagszóró

l b t r sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 3)

albatrosz

h ny c k k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 3)

hiánycikk

r zs sz r m


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 3)

rózsaszirom

r sz k s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 3)

erőszakos

v s v l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 3)

vasvilla

b k k t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 3)

békekötés

k k t f z k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 3)

kuktafazék

gy r ty f ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 3)

gyertyafény

s d r f


----------



## oolong (2021 November 3)

sodrófa

sz d r f


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 3)

szederfa

p r t z s


----------



## oolong (2021 November 3)

protézis

d r t z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 3)

drótozás, derítőzés

zs b l m p


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 4)

zseblámpa

r m sz d


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 4)

áramszedő

c m m g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 4)

cammogó

l p r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 4)

leopárd

p l n r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 4)

plenáris

k l cs n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 4)

kölcsön, külcsín, kalucsni

p sz k z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

piszkozat

l j m z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 4)

olajmező

g z s g s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

igazságos
h zs r t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

házsártos

r zs p l n k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

rizspálinka
k p t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

képtelen

sz k k t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

székeket
b r t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

_+ szökőkút_

birtokos

n p s t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 4)

napisten

t r n t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

tornaterem

s g r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 4)

sógornő

m r m t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 4)

mormota

p zs g f r d


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 4)

pezsgőfürdő

k m ny s p r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 4)

kéményseprő
v g l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 4)

végállomás

h t f


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 4)

hétfő

sz l sz m


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 5)

szólószám 

sz t n d j


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 5)

ösztöndíj

g l g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 5)

galagonya

g r g m


----------



## oolong (2021 November 5)

guargumi

t r g r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 5)

trágár

m p r k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 5)

empirikus

t d m ny s


----------



## oolong (2021 November 5)

tudományos

r d m ny s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 5)

eredményes

t r s k r s


----------



## oolong (2021 November 5)

társkereső

t b k r d s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 5)

tabukérdés
v g ny k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 6)

vagányok, üvegnyak

s b t p sz


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 6)

sebtapasz

l v l g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 6)

alvilág, elvileg

k t d r l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

katedrális

k r b t


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 6)

karbit, karóbot

s h n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

_+akrobata_
suhanc

m t l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 6)

metélt

t j sz l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 6)

tájszólás

p ly f t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 6)

pályafutás

d f l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 6)

diafilm

m l g h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 6)

melegház

k gy l h j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

kagylóhéj

l s j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 6)

élősejt

r zs f z r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 6)

rózsafüzér

v t m n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 6)

vitamin

sz r h r ty


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 6)

szaruhártya

l p k d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 6)

lopakodó

h m k r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 6)

homokóra
k r m n l s


----------



## Kuriga (2021 November 6)

kriminális

sz m v d t


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 7)

szemvadító

h ny r z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 7)

hiányérzet

n v l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 7)

nevelőnő

g r ly k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 7)

egérlyuk

b g l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 7)

biegelés (nyomdai kifejezés)

g r l v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 7)

ugrálóvár

v n d g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 7)

vendég, vendigo

v t m ny s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 7)

veteményes
s-rv-d-s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 8)

sorvadás

sz m l d k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 8)

szemöldök

v r t r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 8)

váróterem

h n g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 8)

hangár

h v ly k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 8)

hüvelyk

t r t f r m


----------



## doktorur (2021 November 8)

#36629 + biológus

tortaforma

l v l j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 8)

doktorur írta:


> #36629 + biológus
> 
> tortaforma
> 
> l v l j


_#36629 + biológus  
+ bagóleső _

olivaolaj

s t p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 8)

sütőipar

v n d g l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 8)

vendéglő
m-gl-p-t-s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 8)

meglepetés

h t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 8)

hitetlen

b r l n g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 8)

barlang

b k g r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 8)

bakugrás

p r c l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 9)

porcelán

k v f z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

kávéfőző

r t m t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

aritmetika

v r n gy d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

várnegyed

n k r n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

unikornis

z j sz n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

zajszint

d r n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 9)

adórend

k r d n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 9)

_+időrend_
koordinátor

l t h n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

élethang

p cs ny l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 9)

pecsenyelé

cs v r h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 9)

csavarhúzó

n r d k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 9)

önérdek
m s r sz m


----------



## Kuriga (2021 November 9)

műsorszám

v r g gy s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 10)

virágágyás

b t n k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

botanika

r r h gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 10)

orrhegy 

r n g d s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 10)

rangidős

m s g t g p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 10)

mosogatógép

cs p k b gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

csipkebogyó

c n j r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

óceánjáró

t k r s s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

útkeresés

k t t t r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 10)

kettétört

r k p r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

_+kottatartó_
rakpart

h h l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 10)

+kottatartó

éhhalál

f k h gy m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 10)

fokhagyma

l t l l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 10)

látlelet

b b r k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 11)

babérkoszorú

r f l ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 11)

erőfölény

p p s j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

papsajt

g r s k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

ugróiskola

m m k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 11)

mimikri

k l m t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 11)

kilométer

l k t r n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

lakóterünk

g r v r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 11)

gravírozó

f h j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 11)

PaSa1957 írta:


> lakóterünk
> 
> g r v r z


+elektronika

fahéj

sz l m l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

szélmalom

g z n m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

gáznemű

l k h r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

lökhárító

k l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 11)

küllő

b d g m b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 11)

_+ukulele_
bádogember

r n p j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 11)

úrnapja

h n gy b ly


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 12)

hangyaboly

b t r p l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

betropál

g l t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 12)

góltotó

r s p l k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

_+glett_
óriásplakát

g r d cs


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 12)

grádics

k r k p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 12)

kerékpár

h k d ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 12)

hóakadály

sz m v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 12)

szemüveg

s t r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 12)

ostrom

s r g d ny ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 12)

sárgadinnye
v r n sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 12)

vérnász

g b r l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 12)

+varánusz
guberál

d h ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 12)

dohány, időhiány

cs l l g k p


----------



## oolong (2021 November 13)

csillagkép

cs r l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 13)

csűralap, cserelap

b b cs r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 13)

babcsíra

z l t m b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 13)

üzletember

b v s r l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 13)

bevásárlás

v sz k z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 13)

viszkózus

f l n t t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 13)

felnőtt
k-z-l-bd-


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 13)

kézilabda (k z l b d)

t r m b t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 13)

trombita
b n t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 13)

büntet, benőtt

sz k r d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 13)

szakirodalom

p t k m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

patakmeder

m m l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 14)

imamalom, mímelem

m r k n l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 14)

merőkanál

sz l m k l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 14)

szalmakalap

n t r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 14)

notórius

t l p n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 14)

_+unitárius, nótárius_
tulipán

s l b k t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 14)

salabakter

t g n p


----------



## oolong (2021 November 14)

tegnap

t z cs p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 14)

tűzcsap

l m n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

limonádé

l m l m p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 14)

elemlámpa
k sz r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

ékszerek

h z t m b


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 14)

háztömb

p n z t r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

pénztárca

b k s s k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 14)

bukósisak

t v k ny s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 14)

tevékenység

b r sz k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 14)

borszakértő

l b l n cs l


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 15)

lebilincselő

l t c l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 15)

életcél

s r ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

sirály

r m h r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 15)

örömhír, rémhír

m g m gy r z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 15)

megmagyrázó, megmogyorózó

c p k n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

cipőkanál

f sz k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 15)

fuszekli

sz k j t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 15)

szakajtó

g m cs z m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 15)

gumicsizma

n p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 15)

napernyő

l s ly ly d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 15)

elsüllyed

h n g l t


----------



## oolong (2021 November 15)

hangulat

b n g l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 15)

bengáli

v g v z


----------



## oolong (2021 November 15)

üvegváza (vágóevező) //+ bungaló

l g v r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 15)

légvár

m l l ny


----------



## oolong (2021 November 15)

mellény

m l k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 15)

múlékony

f m r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

efemer

b r d s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 16)

ébredés, bordás

t l j m n t


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 16)

talajminta

t p z r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

tépőzár

k r b d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 16)

karbid
b j n k s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 16)

bajnokság

b sz r p c


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 17)

abszorpció

g m k sz ty


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 17)

gumikesztyű

s l l n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 17)

sallang

p r f m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 17)

parfüm

p t m l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 17)

optimális

k gy b v l


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 17)

kígyóbűvölő

k gy l h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 17)

kagylóhéj

v t t c k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 17)

vattacukor

d v l s


----------



## oolong (2021 November 17)

idevalósi, odavalósi

b v l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

bővülés, bűvölés

sz n cs n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 18)

száncsengő

t g l l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 18)

téglalap

l l t d m r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

állatidomár

r k sz z m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

rekeszizom

b t r l p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

bútorlap

k ny v r h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

könyváruház

p s k t l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 18)

puskatelep, puskatalp

t l z s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 18)

_+piskótalap_
ételízesitő

s r t p r t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

sertepertélő

l v l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

lávalámpa

sz v sz t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 18)

eszeveszett

m s k t ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

muskotályos

p s t f k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

postafiók

k z s l b s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 18)

kezeslábas

f r d sz b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 18)

fürdőszoba

c g ny k r k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 18)

cigánykerék
k r m b l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 18)

karambol

b r t s g s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 19)

barátságos

r m t l n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 19)

örömtelen

d k l t zs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 19)

dekoltázs

p p r cs n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 19)

papírcsónak

t j v d l m


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

tájvédelem
sz k s g s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 19)

szükséges

l b g m b


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

lábgomba
h j m s s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 19)

hajmosás

l b t r l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

fertőtlenítő
k l r m sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 19)

klórmész

k r m l l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 19)

karamell
k l r n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 19)

klarinét

r ny j t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 20)

árnyjáték

p p r d b z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 20)

papírdoboz

r sz v ny p c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 November 20)

részvénypiac

c p f z


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 20)

//lábtörlő - kimaradt
cipőfűző

n gy m m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 20)

nagymama

k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 20)

kaotikus

t n g r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 20)

tenger
b r k z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 20)

birkózó, uborkázó

t f l t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 20)

teafilter

z h ny k b n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 20)

zuhanykabin
h ly t d


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 21)

helyt ad 

r g g m


----------



## oolong (2021 November 21)

rágógumi

d g g z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 21)

ideggáz

m d r t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

madáretető

z l d b r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 21)

zöldborsó

v r s r z


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 21)

vörösréz

sz s p k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

úszósapka

k r m zs n


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 21)

karmazsin

s r g r p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 21)

sárgarépa

t p r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 21)

tópart, tepertő

k d v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 21)

kedves

r v v d sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 21)

orvvadász

cs p k b k r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 21)

csipkebokor
v d r zs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 21)

vadrózsa, vadrizs

sz l m sz l


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 22)

szalmaszál

sz l sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 22)

szólószám

p s t t m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 22)

pástétom

g z n g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

égzengés

t l f t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 22)

ételfutár

b b f z l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 22)

babfőzelék

m b r s c t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

ámbráscet

r r s v ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 22)

orrsövény

g r k t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 22)

ugrókötél

b r r v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 22)

borravaló

l d l t s k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 23)

oldaltáska

f t m n t zs


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 23)

fotómontázs

z v t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

zivatar

b k k t s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 23)

békekötés

b k h t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

bakhát

b r b r t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 23)

borbarátok

c v k d s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 23)

civakodás
s p cs n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 23)

sípcsont

h d g t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 23)

hidegtál

b sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 23)

bisztró
gy r z k d s


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 24)

agyrázkódás

b l g s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

biológus

h z sz m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 24)

házszám

d r zs f sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

darázsfészek

l m k t n


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 24)

ólomkatona

m t m t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

matematika

t v zs g


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

utóvizsga

b l zs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

balzsam

g m sz l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

égimeszelő

k p r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

képregény

t l z r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

útlezárás

p sz t r n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 24)

pisztráng

m l k n p


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 24)

emléknap

s k d m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 25)

síkidom

v s k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 25)

vaskarika

n g l p r k


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 25)

angolpark

m m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 25)

imamalom

s k d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 25)

sokadalom

h d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 25)

hiedelem

r t p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 25)

rátapad

s t t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 25)

sütőtök

f g s ly m


----------



## huncili (2021 November 26)

fogselyem

t p z r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 26)

tépőzár
r d t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 26)

radiátor

b b r k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 26)

babérkoszorú

r k n gy l


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 26)

arkangyal

m k s k r k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 26)

mókuskerék

m n sz t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 26)

minisztérium

s k l d v r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 26)

iskolaudvar

zs r sz l n n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 26)

zsírszalonna

s r g r cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 26)

sírógörcs

k r p r c


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 27)

karperec

n d l t sz


----------



## Sir John (2021 November 27)

indulatszó

m-g-l-g-d-tt


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 27)

megelégedett (m g l g d t t )

c r z


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 27)

ceruza

h t l n t z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 27)

hitelintéző

k k s cs g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

kakaós csiga ?

s t r m z r


----------



## oolong (2021 November 27)

ostromzár

s t p r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

sütőpor
b r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

bérlet

r v r n d


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

reverenda
z n k r


----------



## oolong (2021 November 27)

zenekar

b n k r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 November 27)

bankár
b l sz l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 27)

beleszólás

p r h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 27)

operaház

l s k m r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 28)

éléskamra

t s t k p


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 28)

testkép

r j z f l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 28)

rajzfilm

s k d t sz k


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 28)

esküdtszék

t r p j r


----------



## oolong (2021 November 28)

terepjáró

t r p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 28)

terep, törpe

cs p k b k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 29)

csipkebokor

f g s ly m


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 29)

fogselyem

k r d sz


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 29)

kérdőszó

t r s k r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 29)

társkereső

h j s t v s


----------



## oolong (2021 November 29)

hajsütővas

h b sz v cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 29)

habszivacs

h j d n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 November 29)

hajdina

g r sz g


----------



## oolong (2021 November 29)

egérszag, Égerszög

l r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 29)

előőrs, elérés, lőrés,

k t l g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 29)

katalógus

v m m n t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 30)

vámmentes

k l cs k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 30)

kulcskarika

k l n l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 30)

kolonális

h j cs v r


----------



## rituevu (2021 November 30)

hajcsavaró / különélés 

k r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 30)

kerekezés, karikázás, kirakózás

t l h l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 30)

telihold

j t k sz b ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 30)

játékszabály

t m g t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 30)

támogatás

p z t v m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 30)

pozitívum

m cs k sz m


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 30)

macskaszem

g z d g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 30)

gazdag

m ly p n t


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 30)

mélypont

l s n d r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 30)

alsónadrág

n g r k sz b


----------



## beebeus (2021 November 30)

ingerküszöb

k t sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 November 30)

kétszínű

g ny k c j


----------



## oolong (2021 November 30)

gúnykacaj

g m t t j


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 November 30)

gumitutaj

k r m k sz t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

körömkészítő

s s r r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 1)

sasorr

s v ny s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 1)

(kerámiakészítő)

savanyúság

t r m b l n


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

trambulin

s t f t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 1)

stift, staféta

l k m r z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 1)

lakmározó

g z f t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 1)

gázfűtés

k t cs m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 1)

aktacsomó

b k f c m


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

bokaficam

k r k p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 1)

kerékpár

s g r t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 1)

sugárút

c l t b l


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 1)

céltábla

p n z t r c


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 1)

pénztárca
v d k z s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 1)

védekezés

v n h r g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 2)

vonóhorog

sz p r d l m


----------



## oolong (2021 December 2)

szépirodalom

p r d l


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 2)

operadal

p r t l n


----------



## oolong (2021 December 2)

páratlan

t r t l l


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 2)

tortilla

gy z l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 2)

győzelem

g r n t l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 2)

granulátum

h m r r z k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 2)

_*gránátalma*_

humorérzék

s p r ny l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 2)

seprűnyél

p d l s t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 2)

padlástér

f t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 2)

fiatalítás

v r b n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 2)

verbunk

s ly m f


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 2)

selyemfű

b r d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 2)

_+selyemfiú_
birodalom

f l h m ly


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 2)

félhomály

f l d r j z


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 2)

földrajz
f gy l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 3)

fegyelem, figyelem

v d sz d ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 3)

vadászidény

v d k r l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 3)

védőkorlát

f t l b m


----------



## oolong (2021 December 3)

fotóalbum

b t l b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 3)

botláb

b f r d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 3)

befúródik

f l m s t d


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 3)

filmstúdió

d g s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 3)

idegesítő

t l z r s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 3)

útlezárás

r m sz n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 3)

áramszünet

l j k t t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 3)

olajkutatás

k r h n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 3)

körhinta

l m l m p


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 4)

elemlámpa

s k f t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 4)

síkfutás

g r d sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 4)

gördeszka

k m t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

kamatláb

n d p l c


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 4)

nádpálca

p d l zs n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

padlizsán

r v r n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 4)

reverenda

k s r l b d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

kosárlabda

m l c l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 4)

malaclopó

sz z l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

százalék

h j r r


----------



## oolong (2021 December 4)

hajóorr

b j r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 4)

bejárat

h r g sz b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 4)

horgászbot

t p s v h r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 4)

tapsvihar

f g g h d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 4)

függőhíd

n p b r n t t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 5)

napbarnított

ny k l n c


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 5)

PaSa1957 írta:


> függőhíd
> 
> n p b r n t t t


Szabály szerint: 4-5 max. 5. mássallhangzó lehet. Kérlek, hogy figyeljetek erre oda.


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 5)

nyaklánc

t l l p s


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 5)

túllépés

k t l h t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 5)

kitolhat

z r s sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 6)

ezresosztó??? (helyesen két szó: ezres osztó)

k p s l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

képeslap

v d h l


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

vadháló

p t t g t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

VasMacsi írta:


> ezresosztó??? (helyesen két szó: ezres osztó)
> 
> k p s l p


Igazad van. Valóban két szó. Csak az a bökkenő, hogy én nem erre gondoltam!


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

Sir John írta:


> vadháló
> 
> p t t g t t


pattogott

s b l n s


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

sablonos

k t l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 7)

kotlós

g r s k l


----------



## oolong (2021 December 7)

ugróiskola

r s k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

űrsikló

t l j r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 7)

talajerózió

l l l m ny


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

élőállomány

k k r k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 7)

kukorékol

s m t k s


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 7)

simítókés

k r t l g ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 7)

keretlegény

k z f j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

kézfej

n h l l


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 8)

inhalál, inhaláló

k l v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

Kalevala

r n t m t


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 8)

urnatemető

f l l t t


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 8)

felültet

t z j t k


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 8)

tűzijáték

h r h r s n


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 8)

hírharsona

n m s p n sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

nemespenész

s l l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 8)

saller

zs r sz l n n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 8)

zsírszalonna

s l t zs r


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 9)

sültzsír

b r sz sz g


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 9)

bérösszeg

t v n l


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 9)

útvonal, átvonul

m ly l p k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 9)

molylepke

p p r k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 9)

piperkőc

m d r t j


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 9)

madártej

h t r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 9)

hátrány

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 9)

lépték, lopótök, alaptőke

k ny v j l z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 9)

könyvjelző

p z z f t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 9)

pizzafutár

k f r k d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 9)

kufárkodik

p g cs


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 9)

pogácsa
j n d k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 9)

ajándék

sz l m k l p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 9)

szalmakalap
k m ny s g


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 10)

keménység

h m r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 10)

homorít

k ny v t r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 10)

könyvtár

b r s ny


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 10)

bársony
gy l l d t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 10)

gyulladt

gy l l t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 10)

gyalult
v r s ny z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 10)

_+gyűlölet_
versenyez, versenyző

n v d l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 10)

önvédelem

s v ny v z


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 10)

ásványvíz

n p t j


----------



## oolong (2021 December 10)

naptej //+savanyúvíz

s t p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 10)

sütőpor

k r k s sz k


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 10)

kerekesszék
s t t sz t k


----------



## oolong (2021 December 10)

statisztika

m t sz t k


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 11)

metszetek

p r f n m n


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 11)

porfinoman 


k b l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

Küblis, kábeles, köbölés

s p r d


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 11)

sprőd, seprűd / + kiabálás

sz m r k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

szamárkóró

b t t sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 11)

betűtészta

r ny r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 11)

aranyrúd

p sz k v s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 11)

piszkavas

b b c p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 11)

bébicipő
l v g s


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 12)

levegős

m m n m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

ammónium

g g d l m


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

aggodalom

r t n p ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 12)

rutinpálya

g m c k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

gumicukor

r t s l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 12)

réteslap

r c k r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

arckrém

s t l p


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 12)

sítalp, sütőlap

f t l gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

fotelágy 

p l t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

paletta

r k sz l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

_+palatető_
rákészül, árokszél

r d r j l


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 12)

radarjel

d z t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

időzítés

k r t m z


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 12)

kertmozi

m g n gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 12)

magánügy

s r k ny f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

sárkányfű, sárkányfa

r g ny r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 12)

regényíró

s k l t s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 12)

iskolatáska

m d r l t t


----------



## oolong (2021 December 12)

madárlátta

m d t k


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 13)

médiaetika

n f r v r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 13)

infravörös

h s g r z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 13)

hősugárzó

n t g r l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 13)

integrál

zs b k s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 13)

zsebkés

sz n v d ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 13)

szenvedély

n k f j z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 13)

önkifejezés

n p l m n t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 13)

naplemente
n p sz k s k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 13)

népszokások

m k sz n


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 13)

mokaszin
n p f r d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 13)

napforduló

sz t l t r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 13)

asztalterítő

t f l t r


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 13)

teafilter
l p ny g


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 13)

alapanyag

sz m l g p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 14)

számológép

l m cs p d


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 14)

álomcsapda

h g n k s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 14)

higienikus
v sz t j s l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 14)

vésztjósló

m n r ch


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

monarchia

f l h l d


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 14)

félhold

s t t n k d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 14)

settenkedő

t r d k l cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 14)

félhold

cs r k r g


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

térdkalács
csirkeragu

s p d t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 14)

sápadt

t l j t r n


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

talajtorna

m m sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

mamusz

g z p d l


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

gázpedál

k d l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

ködlámpa

v z r b k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

vezérbika

d t ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

datolya

b z g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 14)

buzogány

l g h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

léghajó

r b z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

ribizli

k l z h j


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 14)

kalózhajó

g p r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 14)

gepárd 

k r n g z k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 14)

keringőzik, korongozik

p p r k s r


----------



## oolong (2021 December 14)

papírkosár

p p t r


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

pipitér

m r m k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 15)

műremek

s r l t n


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

sarlatán

s r l d s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 15)

súrlódás

sz g b l v


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 15)

szögbelövő

r m r t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 15)

ráméret
l b m n k


----------



## oolong (2021 December 15)

lábmunka, lábmankó

b b m n s


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 16)

babamenés
k r l l z t ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

korallzátony

l b m l l


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 16)

libamell
p n z gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 16)

pénzügy

p r n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 16)

porond

t l l k z


----------



## Sir John (2021 December 17)

találkozó

m r t r ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 17)

méretarány

k r m f l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 17)

koromfolt

p h r l t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 17)

poháralátét

t sz t sz r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 17)

tésztaszűrő

h j sz l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 17)

hajszál, hajszol

m d r p k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 17)

madárpók

s p g t t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 17)

spagetti

m s r sz g


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 17)

meseország

d b p r g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 17)

dobpergés

l m k t n


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 17)

ólomkatona

k p r g ny


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 17)

képregény

m m r z v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 17)

memóriazavar

t h r b r s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 17)

teherbírás

b r s l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 17)

birsalma

k r t m zs k


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 17)

körtemuzsika

k v n s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 17)

kívánság

sz l t s n p


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 17)

születésnap

r m l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 17)

rémálom

n p ny g t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 18)

napnyugta

v d l l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 18)

vadállat

d l b b


----------



## oolong (2021 December 18)

délibáb

d r m b


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 18)

doromb

r l ny k


----------



## oolong (2021 December 18)

úrilányok, űrlények

t l l m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

találmány

s t m ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 18)

sütemény

g m m t r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

gumimatrac 

p k h l


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 18)

pókháló

h t k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

hótakaró

s s p k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 18)

sísapka

g z h n g r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 18)

gőzhenger

v z m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 18)

vízimalom

z b k s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 18)

zabkása

d n sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 18)

dunszt, dinasztia

s r g l z


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 18)

sárgaláz

m k f t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

ámokfutás

s r m l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 19)

síremlék

f l d v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

feladvány

f r m d v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 19)

förmedvény

k l j g


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 19)

ököljog

t j sz n h b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

tejszínhab

j k h n g


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 19)

ajakhang

cs r sz ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 19)

cseresznye

p l m d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 19)

palimadár

c n j r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 19)

óceánjáró

t r m b l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 19)

trambulin

sz b j n k


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 19)

úszóbajnok

k l cs k r k


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

kulcskarika

t r n t n r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

tornatanár

l v z l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 20)

olivazöld

l cs l k n n


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 20)

locsolókanna

v v k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 20)

vevőkör

cs k p cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 20)

ácskapocs

z l d f l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 20)

zöldfülű

cs k l p cs


----------



## oolong (2021 December 20)

ácskalapács

d k l p


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 20)

diáklap
b sz k s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 21)

büszkeség

m z s k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 21)

mézeskalács

m z s k s r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 21)

mózeskosár

n v n p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

névnap

k tt z


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 21)

kettőző

k t t sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

_+kottáz_
iktatószám

n p l p


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 21)

napilap, naplopó

g z g t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 21)

igazgató

r n d s t s


----------



## oolong (2021 December 23)

urándúsítás

b d s t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 23)

büdösítés

p s t r n


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 24)

pastrone, postairón 

d z t s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 24)

B l d g K r cs ny t !


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 24)

időzítés

v l g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 24)

vőlegény

d v r n c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 24)

udvaronc

k n l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 24)

kínálat 

p n r z


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 24)

paníroz, panírozó

k r sz l t


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 25)

körszelet

r g sz t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 25)

ragasztó

f h r t


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 25)

fehérítő

t n t r gy


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 25)

tantárgy

sz m sz d


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 25)

szomszéd

f h j


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 25)

fahéj fűhaj főhajó 

r gy g s


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 25)

ragyogás

f gy n gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 25)

fagyöngy

g m cs z m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 25)

gumicsizma

b sz r k ny


----------



## Dolfi008 (2021 December 25)

A megfejtés "boszorkány".


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 25)

boszorkány

v g d sz k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 25)

vágódeszka

k p t ny


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 26)

beebeus írta:


> körszelet
> 
> r g sz t


+ kérészéletű


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 26)

kapitány

k t t f l m


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 26)

Kutatófilm

h p h ly


----------



## doktorur (2021 December 26)

+oktatófilm

hópehely

j g m d r


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 26)

jégmadár

d h ny b l t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 26)

dohánybolt

r s f r g


----------



## oolong (2021 December 26)

orsóféreg

t s f g t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 26)

ötösfogat

h r t b gy


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 26)

Hortobágy, hortobágyi

t j sz l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 26)

tájszólás

k s r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2021 December 26)

kísérlet(i)

b l k m s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 26)

ablakmosó

t r s l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 26)

társulat

n p sz r s


----------



## oolong (2021 December 26)

napszúrás

n p r v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 27)

néporvos 

n p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

naponta 

p sz k v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 27)

piszkavas

sz n b ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

szénbánya

t l r s


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 27)

utolérés 

t l f t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 27)

_+útleírás_


----------



## oolong (2021 December 27)

ételfutár

c l f t


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 28)

célfotó

p h r l t t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 28)

poháralátét

k p v g s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 28)

kapavágás

v l g r


----------



## oolong (2021 December 28)

világűr, világóra

l l g r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 28)

allegória

h b g ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 28)

hóbagoly

v d sz l s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 28)

vadászles

h r m n k


----------



## oolong (2021 December 28)

harmonika

h m r s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 28)

humorest humorista

sz g t l h b


----------



## betarix (2021 December 28)

kiskalap írta:


> vadászles
> 
> h r m n k


hormonok


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 28)

kiskalap írta:


> humorest humorista
> 
> sz g t l h b


szigetelőhab
cs d l k z s


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 28)

csodálkozás

j g v r g


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 29)

jégviág

cs v r k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 29)

csavarkulcs

d z j l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 29)

idézőjel

v r f r k s


----------



## oolong (2021 December 29)

vérfarkas

v s r f


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 29)

vásárfia

m k m s t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 29)

mókamester

t s k n n


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 29)

teáskanna

t f l t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 29)

teafilter

k c k c k r


----------



## oolong (2021 December 29)

kockacukor

k cs k l cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 30)

kocsikulcs

r n sz r v s


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 30)

rénszarvas

d s v t l


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

adásvétel

m ly v c k r


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 30)

mályvacukor

h r p sz


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

herpesz

v f r d l


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 30)

évforduló

k n c r t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

koncert

sz l r m


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 30)

szélerőmű

x p d c


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

beebeus írta:


> szélerőmű
> 
> x p d c


+ szolárium


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

expedíció

k p r g ny


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 30)

képregény

v r s b r


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 30)

vörösbor

k k f s t


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

kékfestő

sz l v sz t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 30)

szilveszter

p t r d


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 30)

petárda

sz r n cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 30)

szerencse

sz t n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 31)

esztendő

r v z t


----------



## rituevu (2021 December 31)

rávezet

f z k t r p


----------



## oolong (2021 December 31)

fizikoterápia

f sz r p


----------



## VasMacsi (2021 December 31)

főszerep

l m ny p r k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 31)

élménypark

cs d l t s


----------



## beebeus (2021 December 31)

csodálatos

t k n s b k


----------



## kiskalap (2021 December 31)

teknősbéka

k t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 31)

kétéltű, kitilt

r v z t


----------



## oolong (2021 December 31)

euroövezet, őrvezető, úrvezető

d v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2021 December 31)

üdvözítő

t v sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2021 December 31)

téveszt
z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 1)

zenekar

s t r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 1)

ostornyél

f d r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

_+útvesztő_

fodrász

m cs k j j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 1)

macskajaj

n gy sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

nagyszülő

t j sz n h b


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 1)

tejszínhab

k r m s t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

karmester

p sz t r t z


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 1)

pásztortűz

p l sz t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 1)

plasztika

sz r k f g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 1)

szarkofág

p t r zs ly m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 2)

petrezselyem

l l l j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

alleluja

b g cs g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 2)

búgócsiga

f g p sz k l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

fogpiszkáló

sz v r v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 2)

szivárvány

v g j t k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

végjáték, vígjáték ...... vágójutka 

g n r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 2)

generáció

j t g n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 2)

jatagán

l b m j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

libamáj

k r v n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 2)

karaván, koravén

m t sz l l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

metszőolló

b r m t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 2)

barométer

v r g cs r p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 2)

virágcserép

s k k t b l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 2)

sakktábla
s k r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 2)

sikeres

j d n s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 3)

újdonság

l l t r g


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 3)

illatorgia

b l t r g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 3)

boltorgia (talán)

b n k s b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

bunkósbot

n v m t t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 4)

névmutató
b n l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 4)

banális

r s t k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 4)

rostokol

ny l v r z k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 4)

nyelvérzék

v k r n d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 4)

vakrandi

g n r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

generáció

s k l p l d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 5)

iskolapad

d g p ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 5)

idegpálya

p r t z n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

_+iskolapélda_
partizán

p n z v l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 5)

pénzváltó 

k r h n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

körhinta

sz r l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 5)

szerelem
t l f n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 5)

telefon

f l k v z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 5)

falkavezér

l b t n sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 5)

lábtenisz

j t k v s t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 5)

játékvasút
s r g d ny ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 5)

sárgadinnye

p l l n g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 5)

pillangó
m r zs l k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 5)

morzsalék

d m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 5)

adomány

n g r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

néger (Niagara), inger

r t r ny


----------



## doktorur (2022 Január 6)

őrtorony

r t r t l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

űrtartalom

m d n v l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 6)

imádnivaló

c k r sz r p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 6)

cukorszirup

gy h l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

agyhalál

j v d l m d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 6)

jövedelemadó

sz b ly sz g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

szabályszegés

z r n d k t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 6)

zarándokút

l l n r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 6)

ellenőr

f j d k k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

fajdkakas

b n z n g z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

benzingőz

r z l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

érzelem

t l t k r cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 6)

ételtekercs

v t t m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

_+teltkarcsú_
vettem, vetítem

v t s n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 6)

vitatéma
óvatosan

k r m l l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 6)

karamellás

cs k p p r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 6)

csokipapír

m s n sz t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 6)

masiniszta

n r g t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 6)

energiaital

b r z l m s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 6)

borzalmas
m g l d s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 7)

megoldás

p r f d g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 7)

parafadugó

r s j r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 7)

üresjárat

g m b f j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 7)

gombafej

z m t n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 7)

ízmentes

s d r f


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 7)

(izomtónus)
sodrófa

r d g f k


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 7)

ördögfióka

b d g f d


----------



## doktorur (2022 Január 7)

bádogfedő

z f k z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 8)

ízfokozó

d t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 8)

idétlen, időtlen 

p sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 8)

pásztor

s l n d r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 8)

slendrián

l l t k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 8)

állatkert

f h r b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 8)

fehérbor

n g r k sz b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 8)

ingerküszöb

d t t l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 8)

időtálló

sz ny t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 9)

iszonyat

sz t n d j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 9)

ösztöndíj

z r m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 9)

ezermester

b r z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

borz, borízű

k l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 9)

kölni, kolónia

s k l z h t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 9)

iskolázható

p n z ny l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

pénznyelő

n t n n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 9)

antenna

r j z l p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 9)

rajzlap

p t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 9)

patrióta

d g n l g


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 9)

idegenlégió

m g n l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 9)

magánélet

d t t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 10)

üdítőital

t l k z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 10)

találkozás

s p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 10)

sport, sepert, spirit

h l gy v l sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 10)

_+spártai_
hölgyválasz

t t s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 10)

úttest

k f h j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 10)

kefehaj

d j m n t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 10)

díjmentes

d j k l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 11)

dajkálás

d k r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

időkorlát

b k t b r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 11)

béketábor

p r b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 11)

próbaút

p l d k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

példakép

j s g s b d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 11)

újságosbódé

m n t cs p t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 11)

mentőcsapat

k c h s


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

akcióhős

p c h s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 11)

peches

j p f z k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 11)

jópofizik

g l cs cs r


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

gleccser

g ly r b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 11)

gályarab

cs m p n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 11)

csimpánz

c n j r


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 11)

óceánjáró

g ly r b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 12)

gályarab

r d l m r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 12)

irodalmár

b l g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

belóg, beluga, blog, balog, balga

k ny m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

kinyomoz

f k l t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

fakultás 

h d m l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

hídomlás

v g f v


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 12)

üvegfúvó

l s t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

leesett

t r k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

tárkony

m f g s r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

műfogsor

t j f g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

tejfog

z b sz l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

zabszalámi

v g h t


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 12)

üveghuta //+zabszalma

v g p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

üvegpor

b sz d h b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 12)

beszédhiba

v k b l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 12)

vakablak

l m z r


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 12)

ólomzár, lemezáru

t m z r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 12)

atomzár
b k j b b


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 12)

békejobb

g r k t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 13)

ugrókötél

g r cs p d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 13)

egércsapda

l s ly ly d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 13)

elsüllyedő
k b r h t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 13)

kibírható

k r n v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 13)

karnevál

n v t t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 13)

nevettető

v l g s s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 13)

világosság

v k f l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 13)

vakfolt

k r ny l


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 13)

ökörnyál

k s t j s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

okostojás

b ny d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 13)

bonyodalom

m r c p n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

marvipán

s k t n m


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 13)

süketnéma

sz n n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

szünnap

sz m f j t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 13)

számfejtés

sz b d r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 13)

szabadáras

n gy n k ny h


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 13)

ingyenkonyha
k l l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 13)

kiállítás

l g r n t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 14)

ülőgarnitúra

l k h r g sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

lékhorgász

sz n v d ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

szenvedély

s p r d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

sprőd 

l l n r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

ellenőr

k k s t r j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

kakastaréj

b z s r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

búzasör

l p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

lapos, lépés, lopás, alapos, lápos

b h m t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 14)

behemót

l c h l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 14)

álcaháló

h l l j r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

hallójárat

g g l g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 14)

agglegény

l m p r ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

lámpaernyő

m k d r l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 14)

mákdaráló

l v t m l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 14)

elvetemült

p t t ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 14)

puttony
sz v z s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 14)

szavazás

sz b sz d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

szóbeszéd

sz b d sz


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 14)

szabadúszó

k r n d l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

kirándulás 

k r d n l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 14)

kardinális
t r f k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

trafik, tréfák, trófeák

k r t f


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 14)

körtefa
b d z f


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

bodzafa

b r n cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 14)

abroncs

m g t r t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 14)

megtérít

t m b n k r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 15)

atombunker

j v t t l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 15)

jóvátétel

l t g t


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 15)

látogató, öltögető

h t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 15)

áhitat, hatot, hetet, hitet, hitt

l l k b v r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 15)

lélekbúvár
m b v l n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 15)

ambivalens ( _szép magyar szó_)

k t r t l m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 15)

kétértelmű

t j sz n h b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 16)

tejszínhab 

í g r t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 16)

ígéret

cs l l g k p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

csillagkép

m n t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

mentőautó

l n c f r sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

láncfűrész

p l s t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

palást

l l t gy r ty


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

illatgyertya 

l g l b b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

legalább

zs k t c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 16)

zsákutca 

b k t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

Baktérítő

p zs m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 16)

pizsama

v k r n d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

vakrandi

h j sz r t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 16)

hajszárító

m t t j j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 16)

mutatóujj

l t ny g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 16)

oltóanyag

sz n k z l


----------



## doktorur (2022 Január 16)

szénakazal

sz n h gy


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 16)

szénahegy
l v s r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 17)

lóvásár

t b r t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

tábortűz

f l s j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

falósejt

g m s k t


----------



## doktorur (2022 Január 17)

+színehagyó

gémeskút

g s p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

ágsöprű, Gáspár

m b r f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

emberfia

n k cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 17)

+ámbrafa
unokaöcs

t z j t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 17)

tűzijáték

d j k m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 17)

dajkamese

p r m t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 17)

paraméter

r f l ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 17)

erőfölény

v t t c k r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 17)

vattacukor
h l p t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 17)

hólapát

s r s d b z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 17)

sörösdoboz
s g t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 17)

segítség

r m f r r s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 17)

rímforrás
g m n z m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 17)

aniko45 írta:


> rímforrás
> g m n z m


örömforrás


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 17)

gimnázium

l d k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 17)

lódoktor

r h k f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 17)

ruhakefe

n k g n t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 18)

inkognitó

t j k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 18)

tájkép

p s k p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

puskapor

r d n m k


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 18)

aerodinamika

d l l m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

dallamos

m s r j s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

műsorújság

r d g l k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

ridegalakító

k p j s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 18)

képújság

s k t ly


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 18)

skatulya

s r g ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

_fentebb r d g l k t = ördöglakat_

seregély

sz k l f l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 18)

sziklafal

gy r k n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 18)

gyereknap

sz m r f l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 18)

szamárfül

v g h d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 18)

vágóhíd
t m g t s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 18)

támogatás

gy r k zs r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 18)

gyerekzsúr 

z g f r k sz


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 19)

zugfirkász
sz l cs n d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 19)

szélcsend

l l k sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 19)

lelkész

n sz j n d k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 19)

nászajándék

j g v r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 19)

jégverem

j t k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

ajtókeret

s r g r cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 19)

sírógörcs

h t zs k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

hátizsák

k p l j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 19)

kapualj

m k r b sz


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 19)

mikrobusz

g l cs cs r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 19)

gleccser

l l m sz r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

élelmiszer

m l b s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 19)

mélabús

n d c k r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 19)

nádcukor

j d n s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 19)

újdonság

p n g v n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

pingvin

l v s j gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

olvasójegy

k l p sz l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 19)

kalapszalon

l n c r k c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 19)

láncreakció

j p n k c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 19)

japánakác
t l r d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 20)

túláradó

r d d s


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

rádióadás

v d d g n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

vadidegen

c m r t n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 20)

címertan

k n c r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

koncert 

s d k l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 20)

esdekel

m n k h ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

munkahely

k p t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 20)

képtár

b sz r k ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 20)

boszorkány

b l sz r ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 20)

balszárny 

k m f r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 20)

kámfor

h l k p t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 20)

helikopter

t k t r z k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 20)

teketóriázik

r ny l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 21)

aranyalma

l l h b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 21)

állóháború

p f r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 21)

páfrány

l l t f l h


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 21)

illatfelhő

h ny c k k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 21)

hiánycikk
t l f n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 21)

telefon

j g t n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 21)

jégtánc

k r r h


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 21)

kűrruha

g r r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 22)

agrárium

b r r v l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 22)

borravaló

k p t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 22)

kaptató, koptató, köptető

f t l b m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

fotóalbum

s b t p sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

sebtapasz

n k cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

unokaöcs

cs k ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

csákány

cs k l v d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

csuklóvédő

m cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

mocsár műcsőr mocsári

g sz t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

gesztus, gusztus

n t n z v


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

+augusztus

intenzív

h j gy r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

hajógyár

l v n d l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

levendula

k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

kaotikus

n n p s g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

ünnepség

v g t l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

végítélet üvegtálat 

h v h r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

hóvihar

t g r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

tigris

h j h l l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 22)

hajhullás

k r h n t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

körhinta

n p l m n t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 22)

naplemente
b r n g l s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

barangolás

v r g cs r p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 22)

virágcserép
r sz g j r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

országjáró

k d v n c


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 22)

kedvenc

f t b l s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 22)

futbal(l)ista

p t k sz g


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 22)

patkószög

p cs l sz g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 22)

pacsuliszag

n m z t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 22)

nemzetiség, nemzetség

s h n s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 22)

suhanás, őshonos

r ny f j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 22)

aranyifjú

k ny v j l z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 23)

könyvjelző

k ny m z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

kinyomoz, oknyomozó 

f l d s r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 23)

földesúr

s t t k


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 23)

sütőtök, statika, sétautak

r t t l n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

értetlen

v d l k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 23)

vedlik, vádalku

b r s m n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

borsmenta

k p t l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 23)

kapitális 

t l p n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 23)

tulipán 

k l g t


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 23)

kielégítő

b l g t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 24)

öblöget

l n g d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

elenged

l t m d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 24)

életmód

k r p t l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 24)

kárpótlás

k t l p t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 24)

kitelepítés

k k t l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 24)

koktél
l b f j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 24)

lábfej

l b d r zs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 25)

labdarózsa

l m m ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

almamoly

l p l p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 25)

alaplap

h g d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 25)

hegedű

g r d n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 25)

gardénia Gordon Agárdon

n k d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 25)

nokedli

l v j r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 25)

alvajáró
g l r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 26)

gólerős

l l t v l g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

állatvilág

t s t m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 26)

teasütemény

b sz m g l l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 26)

buszmegálló

f gy l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

fagyálló

j g k p r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 26)

jégkaparó

k n d l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 26)

kandalló

b r k t t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 26)

brikett

p h n s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Január 26)

pihenés
t z k r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 27)

utazókeret

z z k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 27)

izzókörte

f g r v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 27)

fogorvos

j sz l t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 27)

újszülött

p g cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 27)

pogácsa

b r k ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 27)

berkenye

r g sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 27)

ragasztó

n g j r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 27)

ingajárat

n p j r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 28)

napjárás

n t r j


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 28)

interjú

l t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 28)

liter

r m sz l


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 28)

örömszülő

g m sz l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 29)

égimeszelő

h r h r g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 29)

hórihorgas

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 29)

éretlen, íratlan

l j h r


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 29)

lajhár

l b sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

lábszár

b d d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Január 29)

ebédidő

t k r t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 29)

takarítás

k z p p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

középpont

t b r t z


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 29)

tábortűz

t j h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 29)

tájház

cs d sz r v s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 30)

csodaszarvas

r r b b n s


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 30)

árrobbanás

r b n s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 30)

urbánus

sz p t m b r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

szeptember

b z r r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 30)

bizarr

h l n p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 30)

holnap, halnap

s k t n m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

siketnéma

j l ny l v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 30)

jelnyelv

k v f z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Január 30)

kávéfőző

k ty g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 30)

kotyogós

l v s t r m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Január 30)

olvasóterem 

s t r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Január 31)

struma, őstermő

v l g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 31)

+ostrom
világűr

t l p h ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Január 31)

telephely

m l c p f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 31)

malacpofa

f l m n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 31)

flamingó

t c b l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 31)

utcabál

cs r sz ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 31)

cseresznye

t v k t t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 31)

távoktatás

k ny v j l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 31)

könyvjelző

gy r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Január 31)

egyértelmű

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Január 31)

osztálytárs

sz l m l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Január 31)

szélmalom

f l m l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 1)

fülemüle

t s l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 1)

ütésálló

r k l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 1)

reklám
t m r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

atomerőmű

s k r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 1)

sikeres

b r t s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

barátság

p r b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 1)

párbeszéd

k l cs ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 1)

kulcslyuk

s h v t l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 1)

sóhivatal

sz l m k l p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 1)

szalmakalap

h gy m sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

hegymászó

n b l n d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 1)

nőbolond

k r m ny s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 1)

kormányos

m t r z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 1)

matróz

j g v r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 1)

jégverem

b r k s l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 1)

birkasült

sz r z t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 2)

száraztészta (szerzőteszt, szorzóteszt)

t l t d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

telítődő

f l n t r p


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 2)

+ ítéletidő

filantróp

v t t c k r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 2)

vattacukor

n r n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

narancs

h r b t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 2)

herbatea

h r g t r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

horogtartó

p c b t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 2)

+haragtartó
pecabot

p n g v n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 2)

pingvin

f l f d z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 2)

felfedezés

b r c k z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 2)

barackíz

m d r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

madárles

b r k s l t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 2)

birkasült, uborkasaláta

f r k s l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 2)

2.
farkasles

s ly m l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 2)

súlyemelő

p s t l d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 2)

postaláda

k z b s t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 3)

kézbesít, kézbesítő

k z l d


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 3)

közeledő

t z l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 3)

utazóláda

r zs c t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 3)

rizsecet

r k l k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 3)

öröklakás
k p r g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 3)

képregény

f n sz j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 3)

fenőszíj

n n p n p


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 3)

ünnepnap

r g m b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 3)

öregember

p h n s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 3)

pihenés

l k t ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 3)

laktanya

k t d r l s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 3)

katedrális

sz v r v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 4)

szivárvány

l t n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 4)

életunt, eltünt, letünt

k p k t n cs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 4)

kupaktanács

t m b m b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 4)

atombomba

b r s l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 4)

birsalma

sz l m g l j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 4)

szőlőmagolaj

b l k k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 4)

ablakkeret

g z h n g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 4)

gőzhenger

f h j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 4)

fahéj

l m k m p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 4)

almakompót

r s v j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 4)

írósvaj

r s r m


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 4)

erősáram

m s r h


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 5)

miseruha

f l l n k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 5)

fullánk

k k t l r h


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 5)

koktélruha

b b r zs sz n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

babarózsaszín

l v s p l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 5)

lovaspóló

k r k d l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 5)

krokodil

l t h ly z t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 5)

élethelyzet

t n g r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 Február 5)

tenger

sz l k k s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 5)

szélkakas

v s m cs k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 5)

vasmacska 

g r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 5)

gurít, ugrat, garat, Gréta, ígéret

c m m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 5)

cammog

p p r m l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 6)

papírmalom 

h l k r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 6)

halikra

t l t l s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

tiltólista

t p r ty


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

töpörtyű

k n f t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

konfetti 

s s p r c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

sósperec

s s b r c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 6)

Sasbérc

j r d sz g t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 6)

járdasziget 

h s n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 6)

hasonul

r n v l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 7)

renovál

r m v n l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 7)

áramvonal

g l m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 7)

galamb

l l k b v r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

lélekbúvár

p v s k d k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 7)

páváskodik

p p s k d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

pipiskedik

s r l m s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

siralmas, sérelmes

t r l m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

türelmes 

r p l j r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

repülőjárat

t d l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 7)

teodolit

k p ny l


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 7)

kapanyél

k r ny l


----------



## doktorur (2022 Február 7)

ökörnyál

l n v t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 8)

elnevetés, lenvetés

l l n v t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

ellenvetés

h d g v r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

hidegvér 

v k v z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

vakvezető

g p t r m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

gépterem 

m c h n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 8)

mechanika

g sz t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 8)

gusztus, gesztus 

g z l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 8)

igazolás, gőzölős, gőzölés

t k f z l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 8)

tökfőzelék

b s j r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 9)

búsójárás

f s t k sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

festékszóró

m k f t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 9)

ámokfutás 

k p l r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

képleírás

s b j n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

síbajnok

k n n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

kannás

r t s l sz t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 9)

rétesliszt

v n l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

vonalzó

g z m l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

gőzmalom

j l k p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

jelképes

v l sz t j g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 9)

választójog

h r g sz b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

horgászbot

l t m v sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

életművész

s r m r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 9)

sármőr

j l m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 9)

jelmez

l t l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 9)

látlelet

l t t r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 9)

élettárs

gy m b r


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 9)

gyömbér

l m b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 9)

lambéria

t h r v n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 9)

tehervonat

k p k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 9)

képkeret

h j t r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

hajótörött

sz r p p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

szörpipar, szereppár, sziruppor

t l g z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

_+ szűrőpapír_
italgőzös

h t p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

Éva néni52 írta:


> _+ szűrőpapír_
> italgőzös
> 
> h t p r


útelágazás


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 10)

hűtőipar

z m l z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

izomlazító

j g d g


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 10)

jégdugó

s g d g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

segédige

t n t sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

tantusz 

h n t p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

hintőpor

m d r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

Medárd

r d h l l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

_+madárodú_
rádióhullám

l v s j gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

olvasójegy

m b r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

emberöltő, emberélet

b b j t k s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 10)

bábjátékos

l b d j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

_+műbírálat_
bábjátékos
labdajáték

g r d sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

gördeszka

n g j j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 10)

ingujj

s r k sz b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 10)

sarokszoba

r d g b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 10)

ördögbőr

t r sz ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 10)

tériszony
v r t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

_+tarisznya_
vértanú

s r g l z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 11)

sárgaláz

k n f s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

ikonfestő

g z r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 11)

gőzerőmű

k m l n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

kaméleon
sz m f n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

szimfónia

v r g n k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 11)

virágnak,virágunk
sz m r s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 11)

_+virágének_
szamárság

p l l r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 11)

palléroz

l t h t r


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 11)

látóhatár

t h t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 11)

utóhatás, tehetős

h j t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 12)

hajtóerő

j t k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 12)

ajtókeret

z l b g m b


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

őzlábgomba

s k r l m ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 12)

sikerélmény

g n d l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 12)

gondolat

g z n g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 12)

égzengés

b r ny f l h


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 12)

bárányfelhő

k k l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 12)

kikelet

h v r g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 12)

hóvirág

k r s ny g


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 12)

káros anyag

j t r s ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 13)

ajtórésnyi

r m t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 13)

áramütés

v t m n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 13)

vitamin

m t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

mióta

g r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 13)

garat, gurít, Gréta, ígéret

k c m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 13)

akácméz

s n t s t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

beebeus írta:


> garat, gurít, Gréta, ígéret
> 
> k c m z


+ egérút


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 13)

sintoista

b r k s t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 13)

borkóstoló

v s p r p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 13)

vasparipa

d t t k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 14)

adótitok

d g ny s


----------



## doktorur (2022 Február 14)

időigényes

k t gy s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 14)

kétágyas

p k h l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

pókháló

k r d cs p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 14)

kardcsapás

r zs sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 14)

rózsaszín

l d l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 14)

oldalág, oldalági

k r l n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

karlánc

c p p r t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 14)

cipőpertli

t l z s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

ételízesítő

t m t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 14)

autómotor

n p sz m v g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 14)

napszemüveg

d b h r ty


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 14)

dobhártya

f ny r m ny


----------



## eniko61 (2022 Február 14)

VasMacsi írta:


> dobhártya
> 
> f ny r m ny


főnyeremény

c r m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 14)

cirmos

r h b r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

irhabőr

l m cs r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

elemcsere

b k h t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 15)

bakhát (bökhet, bukhat)

v k h t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 15)

vakhit

r sz r h j l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

részrehajló

s t m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

sütőmester 

p k l p t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

péklapát

g r n t l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

garantálom 

d z v r


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 15)

időzavar idezavar, odazavar

f z v j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

rituevu írta:


> garantálom
> 
> d z v r


gránátalma


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 15)

főzővaj

g z h t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 15)

igazhitű

m s k t l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

beebeus írta:


> igazhitű
> 
> m s k t l


....nagyon szép szó...igazhitű


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

muskátli

s z s z l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

szöszöl
t m d s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

aniko45 írta:


> szöszöl
> t m d s


+szószóló


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

támadás

b k b r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

békebíró
cs z m d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

csizmadia

l cs sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 15)

lócsiszár

l p t v n y


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 15)

alapítvány

v g t g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

üvegtégla

b t g sz b


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 15)

betegszoba
k p cs l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 15)

kapcsolat

j s g h r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 15)

újsághír

k p r g ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

képregény

g h b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 16)

égiháború

l d t l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 16)

lúdtalp

b d l g z


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 16)

bedolgozó

p d l g z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

padlógáz
s r f l r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 16)

sírfelirat

f ny z n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 16)

fényözön

sz z sz r sz p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 16)

százszorszép

d d r l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 16)

diódaráló
sz v sz r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 16)

szívszorító

k sz r d b z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 17)

ékszerdoboz

k t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 17)

kétéltű

l b s j sz g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 17)

lábasjószág

j t k ny s g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 17)

jótékonyság

l b l n cs l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

lebilincselő
d m ny gy j t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 17)

adománygyűjtő

n gy sz l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 17)

nagyszülő

r n d r s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 17)

rendőrség

k r ly l ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 17)

királylány
m g n l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 17)

magánélet

sz p r d l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 18)

szépirodalom

t r k m z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

törökméz

h n g l t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 18)

hangulat

l n g l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 18)

langaléta

l k t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 18)

lakatos

n k h g


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 18)

énekhang

gy n v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 18)

Az énekhang nem jó!

n k h g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 18)

unokahúg

t r m b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 18)

trombita

g r d n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

gardénia

m d r t t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

madáretető
k n c r t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

koncert

sz m b l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

szimbólum
m s sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

masszőr

p l l n t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

+*mosószer*
pillanat
v l sz t k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 18)

választék

r n d v


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 18)

randevú
sz n k r n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

szinkron

v l t l n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 19)

véletlen

k r f r g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

körforgás

p f r ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 19)

páfrány

z g z g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

zegzugos

s j t r sz l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

sajtreszelő

sz b r v t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 19)

szoboravató

h m t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

hamutartó

sz v r v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 19)

szivárvány

s r t s v sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

sertésvész

s ly m h r ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

selyemhernyó

m n g l c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

mangalica

sz m p l l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 19)

szempilla

t n g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

tenger

s k l p d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 19)

iskolapad

g l g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

geológus

k r m l k k


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 19)

körömlakk


t r m l k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 19)

törmelék

r g g l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 19)

reggeli

s j t k k c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 19)

sajtkukac
v n d g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 19)

vendég, vendigo

f l m s t d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 19)

filmstudió
m r k z s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 19)

mérkőzés

t z l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 20)

utazóláda

b r m l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 20)

bérmálás, beáramlás, barmolás, béremelés

n d l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 20)

indulat

p r m t v


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

primitív

gy n s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 20)

egyéniség

n d cs r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 20)

öndicséret

k k p r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

kakaópor

l v s k cs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

lovaskocsi
b z t n s g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

biztonság

l v l t t k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

levéltitok
z r k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 20)

zárókép

l b d r g s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

labdarugás
v l g v g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

világvége

r b b n s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

robbanás
t r t n l m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

történelem

l g ny b cs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

legénybúcsú
b s j r s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 20)

busójárás

l g t r n sz


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 20)

légtornász
v l s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 21)

valóság

v s v l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 21)

vesevelő

j g b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 21)

jégbor

g j z r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 21)

gejzír

g z b r t v


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

gőzborotva

g r z d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

garázda 

n v d


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

névadó, önvád

t v d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

téved, utóvéd

j n r z


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

ajnároz

p n r z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

paníroz

d l m t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

időlimit, dolomit

h l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

halom,hálám
sz m r v s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

halom, hálám
szemorvos

h m l k d s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

hőemelkedés

l m l k d s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

elmélkedés

h ny r z t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

hiányérzet

h b l ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

hableány 

t r d f s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

tőrdöfés

t r f s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

tréfás

r d n g s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 21)

ördöngös

p r d s g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

prűdség 

p r m n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

piromán
sz d l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 21)

szedálás, szédülés

l k gy l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 21)

lakógyűlés

l z c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 21)

lazac
v r b sz sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 22)

vérbosszú

g sz s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 22)

egészség

k r l b


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 22)

karalábé

h gy v d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 22)

hegyvidék

s ly m t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 22)

selyemút

s t l s k n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 22)

stílusikon 

v r g gy s


----------



## Erzsike05 (2022 Február 22)

viragvasarnap

h p h ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 22)

hópehely

t v d s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 22)

bagolyvár

b b p d r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 22)

babapúder

v s l n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 22)

vasalni,viselni
h t s k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 22)

hátsókert

n f r m c


----------



## Asmi (2022 Február 22)

információ

n r l g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 23)

neuralgia

r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 23)

//virágágyás, tévedés kimaradt..

éretlen, íratlan

m x m m


----------



## Asmi (2022 Február 23)

maximum

l v t c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 23)

levitáció

p p r k c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 23)

piperkőc

d b s t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 23)

Dobostorta

r p l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 23)

űrpilóta

c m m g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 23)

cammog

t l j d n s


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 23)

tulajdonos

h j d n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 23)

hajdina

sz v r v ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 23)

+hajadon

szivárvány

p d n g p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 23)

pudingpor

t j sz n h b


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 23)

tejszínhab
p n z p c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 23)

pénzpiac

r l r t k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 24)

reálérték

n g t v t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 24)

negativitás

l b t r l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 24)

lábtörlő

c p p sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 24)

cipőpaszta

m r k n l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 24)

merőkanál

l v s b t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 24)

levesbetét

t n h l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 24)

tonhal

h l sz h l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 24)

halászháló

v gy s b l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 24)

vegyesbolt

t t r m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 24)

étterem
sz b r k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 25)

szobrok

k l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 25)

keltés, költés, kilátás

l v n d l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 25)

levendula

l l t gy r ty


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 25)

illatgyertya

s r l sz r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 25)

súrolószer

t j k z t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 25)

tájékozott

s m l g s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 25)

semleges 

n k t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 25)

inaktív

k r m k f


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 25)

körömkefe

v d d sz n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 26)

vaddisznó

b z ny t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 26)

bizonyítvány

sz r k z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

szerkezet

m s b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 26)

misebor

gy k r l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 26)

gyakorlat

g h b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

égiháború

v h r k r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 26)

viharkár

s t t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

siettek

b r k s v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 26)

+sütőtök
borkősav

sz m t g p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 26)

számítógép

l h l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 26)

élőholt

s b t p sz


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 26)

+ lehelet
sebtapasz

l h t s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 26)

lehetőség 

c l p r p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 26)

acélparipa

v g k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

végakarat

sz k l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 26)

eszkaláló, szakáll

v zs g l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 26)

2.
vizsgálat

t c l ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 26)

utcalány 

j d n s l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 26)

újdonsült

m sz t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 26)

emésztés, maszatos

k p l k ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 27)

képlékeny

v d h l


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 27)

védőháló

v c l l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 27)

vacillál

r s cs n t


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 27)

orsócsont

r n cs t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 27)

roncsautó

g sz t ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 27)

gesztenye

k z f g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 27)

kézfogó

m d r j sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

madárijesztő

b l k r d ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 27)

ablakredőny

m n sz t r m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 27)

minisztérium

v k n g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

viking

v k n d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 27)

vakond

z p r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Február 27)

záporeső

t z p r s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 27)

tűzpiros

t z g m b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

tűzgömb

l m b g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 27)

lumbágó

cs r k m l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 27)

csirkemell

l p cs h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 27)

lépcsőház

m s m d v


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 27)

mosómedve

v ly g h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 27)

vályogház

h g d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 27)

hegedű

h n g d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 27)

hangadó

cs sz t s k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Február 28)

csasztuska

sz t n z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 28)

ösztönzés

cs p gy


----------



## oolong (2022 Február 28)

csapágy

cs cs r gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 28)

csúcsrügy

n v k d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

növekedés

sz p r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 28)

szaporulat

m f g s r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 28)

műfogsor

k l d sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Február 28)

kaleidoszkóp

s h d r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

siheder

m p r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Február 28)

empórium (csarnoktemplomokban külön épített emelvény)

k t g r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Február 28)

_+impérium_
kategória

t r t v v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Február 28)

tértivevény

t m sz p n t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Február 28)

támaszpont

t v r s ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Február 28)

autóverseny
m g l k v


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

megalkuvó

n v l l


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 1)

novella

n v l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

önvallomás

h t s v d sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 1)

hatásvadász

n t m j n z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 1)

öntömjénezés

k t l l t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 1)

kötéllétra

r m sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

áramszedő

c l p r m m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 1)

célprémium

s r k z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 1)

sorköz

l m b t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 1)

ólombot
s m ny t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 1)

eseményt 

s v r g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 1)

sóvárog, sóvárgó

m t r f d l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 1)

metrófödél
sz l s v sz n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 1)

aniko45 írta:


> metrófödél
> sz l s v sz n


majdnem  : motorfedél


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 2)

szélesvásznú

k k b b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 2)

kakaóbab

k k b l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 2)

kikiabál, kákabélű

sz s p k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 2)

úszósapka

k s b l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 2)

kisbalta, késbolt

k b l b r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 2)

kebelbarát 

n d r g f k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 2)

nadrágfék

g r f g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 2)

egérfogó

m p z n s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 3)

impozáns

l k p l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 3)

lakóépület

cs r sz ny m g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 3)

cseresznyemag

k p t l s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 3)

kapitalista

sz c p t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 3)

szociopata

h ny t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 3)

hiánytalan

d g n l g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 3)

idegenlégió

d b h r ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 3)

dobhártya

m sz ny g


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 3)

imaszőnyeg

s m c g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 3)

smucig

k ly h cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 4)

kályhacső

s v r g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 4)

sóvirágos, sóvárgás

k m r ny k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

komornyik 

d f p c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 4)

diófapác

cs d d k t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

csodadoktor

j b r g ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 4)

újburgonya

b r v d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 4)

borvidék

m l c l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 4)

malaclopó

k t n n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 4)

katonanóta

k t r m l k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 4)

kőtörmelék

l b r d r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 4)

labrador

z r m s t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 5)

ezermester

j g z d g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

újgazdag

k r k p r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 5)

kerékpár 

r p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 5)

űrpor

k m k z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

kamikáze

zs k t c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 5)

zsákutca

t n f t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

utánfutó

p ty p n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 5)

pitypang

t m sz p n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 5)

támaszpont

sz r z j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 5)

szerzői jog ?

z m l z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

_szárazjég_

izomláz

b b g ly s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 5)

babgulyás

t cs k l d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

étcsokoládé

g z p d l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 5)

gázpedál

k r k d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

krokodil

p r l g f


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 5)

parlagfű

v t r l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 5)

vitorlás

gy n gy f z s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 5)

gyöngyfűzés

r v r n d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 5)

reverenda

r zs f z r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 5)

rózsafüzér

r zs p r l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 5)

rizspároló

t l gy f


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 5)

tölgyfa

b b r k sz r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 6)

babérkoszorú

r ny k l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

árnyékolás

d b sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 6)

időbeosztás

r k l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 6)

reklám

p k l p sz s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 6)

apokalipszis

t d l t n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 6)

tódultan
m r k z s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 6)

mérkőzés 

t v r ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 7)

tivornya

v l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 7)

vallomás, villamos

g r d sz k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 7)

gördeszka

h n g l t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 7)

hangulatos

m sz r sz k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 7)

mészárszék

r j z l p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 7)

rajzlap

m sz m p l l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 7)

műszempilla

t t r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 7)

étterem

g m b ly k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 7)

gomblyuk
k p sz l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 7)

kapszula

l cs l cs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 7)

locsolócső
n t r k s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 8)

intrikus

l k v l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 8)

alakváltó

l t ny sz t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 8)

lótenyésztő

b t r ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 8)

botrány

sz l t s n p


----------



## doktorur (2022 Március 8)

születésnap

n p k t r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 8)

napkitörés

t l h l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 8)

telihold

h l l h p p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 8)

hullahopp

r c p n z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 8)

ércpénz

sz l m k l p


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 8)

szalmakalap

sz l n p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

szülinap
h l l d k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 8)

hulladék

m g r n


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 8)

migrén

m t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 8)

műterem

m t r n m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 8)

metronóm

k r k p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 8)

kerékpár

n gy k v t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 8)

nagykövet

l n d l t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

landolt
sz l g l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 8)

szolgált

v r b v l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 8)

verbuvál
z g l m s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 8)

izgalmas

n gy r t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 8)

nagyratörő

s k sz g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 9)

síkszög, sokszög

b n d t g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 9)

+(esküszegő)

bandatag

n g v ny s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 9)

ingoványos

l p p n g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 9)

lappang 

r d k k r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 9)

érdekkör

r ny k r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 9)

aranykor

p l n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 9)

ápolónő

d g f sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 9)

idegfeszítő

j m d r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 9)

jómadár

v g t l n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 9)

végtelen
b r t s g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 9)

barátság

h d r t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 9)

hidratálás
s j n l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 10)

sajnálom

l m t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 10)

álomittas

k k l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

kikelet

l m v g


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

ólomüveg

l m v l g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

álomvilág
g p s n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

gépsonka

d h v t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 10)

adóhivatal

n p sz m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

napszámos

d g b j s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 10)

idegbajos

k ny k m gy gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

konyakmeggy

zs k t c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

zsákutca
b j n k s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

bajnokság

v t l d j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

viteldíj

l p s l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

laposelem ([email protected])

t p s l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

tapsol

h v h r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

hóvihar

t v h r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 10)

tévéhír

b s m r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

beismer //+ távhőár

k s m r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 10)

kasmír

l d z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

áldozat

k t n d l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 10)

katonadal

t p d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

útpadka

f s t k d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 10)

füstköd

t j f g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 10)

tejfog 

gy h l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

agyhalál

g l m b sz v


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

galambszívű

g ly sz r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

golyószóró
sz v r g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

szivárgás

d v r h l gy


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

udvarhölgy

d v z l gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

üdvözlégy

t sz k l t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 10)

tuszkolt
cs p t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 10)

_+útszűkület_
csapatok, csipetke

p r m v sz


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 10)

iparművész

r m v s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 11)

erőműves

r m v n l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 11)

áramvonalas

k v n t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

kívánatos

g z l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 11)

gázellátás

h r p sz


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

herpesz

r v l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 11)

rivális

b k f n c


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

bukfenc

k r b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

karbit

t v j l z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 11)

távjelző

t s f r d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

PaSa1957 írta:


> karbit
> 
> t v j l z


+akrobata


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 11)

tusfürdő

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 11)

uradalom, irodalom, riadalom

sz n v d ly


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

szenvedély

l p t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 11)

lépték, lopótök, alaptőke

f l n t t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

felnőtt

j g k r sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 11)

jégkorszak

t p s t r v


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 11)

típusterv

p r c c


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 11)

procc 

p r d c


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

párduc

b b t k r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 11)

babatükör
sz r n h n g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 11)

aniko45 írta:


> babatükör
> sz r n h n g


+babatakaró


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 11)

szirénhang (sziréna hang)

r t r j gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 11)

retúrjegy

t l l s p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 12)

tollseprű

t l r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

talár

t l l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 12)

kiskalap írta:


> talár
> 
> t l l r


tallér

g r f g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

egérfogó

m ty n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 12)

miatyánk

l t r b ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 12)

ultraibolya

v j t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

vajtartó

sz p p n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 12)

szappan

k v b b


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

kávébab

sz l cs n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 12)

szélcsend 

s j t r sz l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

sajtreszelő

t n g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

tenger

p l k n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

pelikán

f gy l l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

fagylalt

gy k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

gyékény

h m k v r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

homokvár

v t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 12)

vitéz

s r k t n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

sorkatona

t t g s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

tótágas

k r k t r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 12)

karakter

t r k t r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

oolong írta:


> karakter
> 
> t r k t r


+karikatúra


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 12)

traktor

p l p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 12)

polip

j gy s s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 13)

jegyesség

f l l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 13)

félelem

n z t r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 13)

nézőtér

v sz sz h n g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 13)

visszhang

j g cs p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

jégcsap

r b t r p l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 13)

robotrepülő

b s ty


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 13)

bástya

k p g t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

kopogott

d sz r t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 13)

időszerűt, diószüret

d sz k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 13)

diszkrét

g h b r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 13)

égiháború

g r zs k p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 13)

PaSa1957 írta:


> kopogott
> 
> d sz r t


+ kopogtató


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 13)

garázskapu

r p l b d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 13)

röplabda

f t h m k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 13)

futóhomok

l v l t t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 13)

levéltitok

m d r n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 13)

modern

n t z cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 13)

öntözőcső

r k g m b


----------



## Sir John (2022 Március 14)

rókagomba

s t p p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 14)

stopper

p l d t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 14)

példatár

p k n s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 14)

pékinas, pikáns

p k d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 14)

pukedli

l z d s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 14)

lázadás

cs t r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 14)

csatorna

s m r g d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 14)

smaragd

r m n c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 14)

románc

k k k k f


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 14)

kakukkfű

b r s k f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 14)

borsikafű

d j k m s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 14)

dajkamese 

m s b sz d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 14)

mesebeszéd

m s m d v


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 14)

mosómedve

t l t t l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 15)

töltőtoll

f r k c


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 15)

frakció

b r k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 15)

bérkaució

g r g t z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 16)

görögtűz

k t p l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 16)

katapult

k r k t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 16)

kárókatona

g l f j t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 16)

golfjáték

h gy m ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 16)

hagyomány

z z m r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 16)

zúzmara

m r d n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 16)

meridián

r k z l d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 16)

örökzöld

g r k t l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 16)

ugrókötél 

b r k r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 16)

bürokrácia

s k k t b l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 16)

sakktábla

v z r cs l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 16)

vezércsel 

m g ny t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 17)

megnyitás

g k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 17)

igekötő

s m l d r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 17)

simléder

m l d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 17)

emelődaru

m c s p k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 17)

micisapka

k b t sz v t


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 17)

kabátszövet

k b t sz r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 17)

kábítószer

r sz t l


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 17)

íróasztal, Úrasztala, resztli

v sz t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 18)

vészteli

m z t l b s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 18)

mezítlábas

r t l m s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

ártalmas, értelmes 

m s k t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 18)

muskátli

g n d l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

gondolat 

t l m r d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 18)

ételmaradék

b n k sz m l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

bankszámla

n p r j z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 18)

néprajz

k t g r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 18)

kategória

t v r ny t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 18)

távirányító

h l s t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 18)

halastó

g b n k r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 18)

gabonakör

g z h j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 18)

gőzhajó

l ny v s r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 18)

leányvásár

l l l j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 18)

illóolaj

l l l s v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 18)

leállósáv

m n d k h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 19)

menedékház

sz b ly s r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 19)

szabálysértő

v t s t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

vitaest

l m n m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 19)

alumínium

k ny v j l z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 19)

könyvjelző

l m b k r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 19)

lombkorona

sz r d k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 19)

szurdok

p sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 19)

poszter, pásztor

g l cs cs r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 19)

gleccser

m g z n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 19)

magazin

h d g l l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

hideglelős

h d z n t


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 19)

hadüzenet

l m n d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

lemondó limonádé

r p sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 19)

repeszt,riposzt
v n d g k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

vendégek

l l m sz r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 19)

élelmiszer
s r s l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

sorsolás

d t h l sz


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 19)

adathalász
ny r m ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 19)

nyeremény 

m z l s t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 19)

mázlista
d n t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 20)

döntés

d n t t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 20)

identitás 

t n t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 20)

tüntetés

sz b d d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 20)

szabadidő

s p r t c p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 20)

sportcipő

l l h b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 20)

állóháború

s m r g l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 20)

smirgli

r zs sz n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 20)

rózsaszín

z n v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 20)

özönvíz

cs g l p cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 20)

csigalépcső

z h t g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 20)

zuhatag

k z p s k l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 20)

középiskola

r d k r l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 21)

erdőkerülő

r d d s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 21)

rádióadás

p n g v n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 21)

pingvin

cs r b g r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 21)

cserebogár

l v n d l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 21)

_+cserebögre_
levendula

l m p l z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 21)

lámpaláz

v g t l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 21)

végítélet

sz s p k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 21)

úszósapka

m k d v l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 21)

műkedvelő

p r h gy m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 21)

póréhagyma

l s r n g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 21)

elsőrangú

gy k r l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 21)

_gyakorlás_

d g h z


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 21)

dugóhúzó

d r r g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 21)

durrog
b l t v z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 21)

boltvezető

k r m r sz l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 21)

körömreszelő

m n t v t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 22)

mintavétel

m t g r sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 22)

mitugrász

p sz k v s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 22)

piszkavas

j t k d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 22)

játékidő

r v cs r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 22)

úrvacsora

k ny v r h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 22)

könyváruház

m g sz l t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 22)

megszületés

h l l v r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 22)

halálvárás

k l v r s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 22)

külváros
p r d c r


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 22)

producer

t r d c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 22)

tradíció

n m z t k z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 23)

nemzetközi

gy f sz l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 23)

gyufaszál

m n k f z t


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 23)

munkafüzet

m v sz t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 23)

művészet

sz b t r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 23)

szobatárs

h b n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 23)

habánok

v s m r k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 23)

vasmarkú

n l g l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 23)

önelégült

b z ny t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 23)

bizonytalan

m n k d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 23)

munkaadó

p h r l t t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 23)

poháralátét

s n k f d j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 24)

senkiföldje

l j l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

VasMacsi írta:


> senkiföldje
> 
> l j l m p


Én is erre gondoltam, de a feladványban nincs -l- betű.


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

olajlámpa

r v z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

rávezet

s v r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

_+úrvezető_
ősveret

l f r d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 24)

Éva néni52 írta:


> Én is erre gondoltam, de a feladványban nincs -l- betű.


elnézést kérek mindenkitől, kihagytam az "l" betűt....


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 24)

ülőfürdő

t l gy f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 24)

tölgyfa

r gy f k d s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 24)

rügyfakadás

l l t r v s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 24)

állatorvos

b sz k s g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 24)

büszkeség
cs p t m n k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 24)

csapatmunka

v r v t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 24)

vérvétel

z m b z t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 24)

üzembiztos

t p ny g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 25)

tápanyag

m l k r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 25)

emlékérem

h ly s r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

helyesírás

d g n v z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 25)

idegenvezető

k z m t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 25)

kazamaták

k r n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 25)

korunk, kárunk, körünk, kérünk, kűrünk

m d r b r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 25)

madárbirs

p t l b sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 26)

pótlóbusz

m t r k cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 26)

metrókocsi

l p s m z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

lépesméz 

d n k r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 26)

édenkert, dánokért, diónkért

p d l k f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 26)

padlókefe

f l m n g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

flamingó

h t s l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 26)

hátasló

v r r g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 26)

varrógép

s b j n k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 26)

síbajnok

g sz t r n m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 26)

gasztronómia

m m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 26)

imamalom

r t k p cs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 26)

iratkapocs 

h r h m s t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 27)

hírhamisító 

v t l g p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 27)

vetélőgép

j t f l f


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 27)

ajtófélfa 

p n t m m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 27)

pantomim

l m cs p d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 27)

álomcsapda

v zs g l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 27)

vizsgálat

l n g l m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 27)

lángelme

l t h t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 27)

látóhatár

s ly f r d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 27)

súlyfürdő

k sz r d s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 28)

kiszáradás

h m k v h r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 28)

homokvihar

k n k l


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 28)

kánikula

m n k l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Március 28)

monokli menekülő

b r v r g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 28)

borvirág

l l t p l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 28)

illatpolc

cs k p cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 28)

(illatpálca)

ácskapocs

h d s r g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 28)

hadsereg

v r s sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 28)

versszak

v r g cs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 28)

virgács

x g n s t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 28)

oxigénsátor

t z l t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 28)

tűzoltás

l cs l cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 29)

locsolócső

f r h ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 29)

férőhely

v r t r ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 29)

vártorony

l ny r b l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 29)

lányrablás
f z f v sz sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 29)

fűzfavessző

g m s k t


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 29)

gémeskút

g l m b r j


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 29)

galambraj
v d r zs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 29)

vadrózsa

f l s t n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 29)

félisten

r k n gy l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 30)

arkangyal

h l z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

hálózat

s k l d l


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 30)

sokoldalú

n k l d l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 30)

nekilódul

s r s j gy


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 30)

sorsjegy

b sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 30)

beosztás

k k p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 30)

kakaópor, kikapar

sz m g ly


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 30)

szemgolyó

sz_l_h_ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Március 30)

szülőhely

_t_h_ng


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 30)

utóhang 

b b r m gy gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

babérmeggy

p r v d k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 30)

iparvidék

t g n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

tegnap

cs sz p n z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Március 30)

csúszópénz
k s t l f n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 30)

okostelefon

z r n d k t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Március 30)

zarándokút

sz l n c k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 30)

szaloncukor

cs l l g k d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Március 31)

csillagköd

k r m gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 31)

körömágy

m n p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 31)

menüpont

sz r t k t l


----------



## oolong (2022 Március 31)

szárítókötél, szorítókötél

r t k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Március 31)

értéktár

t l p l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Március 31)

település 

v z h ny s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Március 31)

vízhiányos

b r k sz ty


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 1)

bőrkesztyű

b z k l sz


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 1)

búzakalász

b m b sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

bambusz

g z cs p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 1)

gőzcsap, gázcsap

j g v g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 1)

jégvágó, jégvégű

k s b r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

kisbirtok

r m h r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 1)

örömhír

b zs l k m


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 1)

bazsalikom

v l l ny r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

villanyár

l d s k s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 1)

Éva néni52 írta:


> villanyár
> 
> l d s k s


villanyóra

ludaskása


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 1)

ludaskása

l cs l v r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 1)

locsolóvers

m d r t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 1)

madáretető

l p r n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 2)

ülőpárna

k r s sz k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 2)

karosszék

f t b l n d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 2)

futóbolond

p ly k m l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 2)

pulykamell

g m sz l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 2)

égimeszelő

cs g h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 2)

csigaház

n g t l n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 2)

ingatlanadó

l n d l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 3)

elindulás, landolás

r g z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

ragozás, rugózás

f s t k d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 3)

füstköd

l b m j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

libamáj

m d v b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 3)

medvebőr

s j t k k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

sajtkukac

b r k sz z n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 3)

uborkaszezon

p sz t r b t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 3)

pásztorbot

p p r m s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 3)

papírmasé

f sz t v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

fesztivál

r b l v z r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 3)

rablóvezér

b sz r k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

boszorkány

r g m d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 3)

régimódi

m sz r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 3)

műszeres

c n t ny r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 3)

+mészáros
cintányér

c k r ny s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 3)

cikornyás

j g v r g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 4)

jégvirág

t p z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

tépőzár

v r b r t n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 4)

várbörtön

r c n l t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

racionalitás

l k t l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 4)

alkotóelem

l k t l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

lakótelep

t g l t s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

téglatest

m b r t l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 4)

embertelen

k ty v s r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

kutyavásár

t k n s b k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 4)

teknősbéka

l l k c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

lilaakác

r m h l m z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 4)

romhalmaz

r m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 4)

rémálom

d r k f j s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 4)

derékfájás

l p s m z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 4)

lépesméz
f k l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 4)

fokolás

c k r f k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 4)

cukorfok

s cs p p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 4)

esőcsepp
m k r f n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 5)

mikrofon

t z g f ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 5)

tőzegáfonya

n d l t sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 5)

indulatszó

r f l k t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 5)

reflektor

v g t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

vágatlan

m sz t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

miszter

zs r k m t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 5)

uzsorakamat

sz m l l n z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

szemellenző

v r g m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

virágméz

r v l z l


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 5)

rivalizál

f v l z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 5)

fuvolázás

f l f r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 5)

falfirka

r f r n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 5)

refrén 

k l n d t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 6)

kalandtúra

l m ny p r k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 6)

élménypark

b l g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 6)

biológus

f l v l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 6)

falevél

c n j r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 6)

óceánjáró

t f l t r


----------



## szamoca75 (2022 Április 6)

teafilter

c m s v g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 6)

cumisüveg

c n j r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 6)

óceánjáró

h t v ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 6)

hitvány, hatvány

k b t zs b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 6)

kabátzseb

gy r ty l n g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 6)

gyertyaláng

b l k r ly n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 6)

bálkirálynő

k l cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 6)

kulcs, kulacs

b r s ty n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 6)

borostyán

l k t r n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 6)

elektron

f k p n cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 7)

fakopáncs

b j k v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 7)

bajkeverő

t m sz p n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 7)

támaszpont

l j gy z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 7)

eljegyzés

r v cs r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 7)

úrvacsora, érvcsere

t p ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 7)

Topolya

z g r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 7)

zugárus

r g z d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 7)

+autópálya
orgazda, úrgazda

h l n p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 7)

holnap
sz v t p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 7)

szívtipró

t j f t s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 7)

tájfutás
m n h ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 8)

menhely

n gy n k ny h


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 8)

ingyenkonyha

l v d s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 8)

alvadás, olvadás

b b j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 8)

bűbáj

v r zs p l c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 8)

varázspolc

t p s m l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 8)

taposómalom

v r g f z r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 8)

virágfűzér

s j t s r d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 9)

sajtosrúd

g r s k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 9)

ugróiskola

h r m z r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 9)

háromezer 

b d r k


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 9)

Badarka, Bodorék, bodorka

t d r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 9)

Tudorok

m n k v sz ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 9)

munkaviszony

n r n cs b r


----------



## Kuriga (2022 Április 9)

narancsbőr

g r n c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 10)

gerinc, garancia

g z t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 10)

igazítás

p r f m r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 10)

parfümőr

p r p r f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 10)

eperparfé

p g cs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 10)

pogácsa

t k m g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 10)

tökmag

b b h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 10)

babaház

p l n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 10)

pelenka, pálinka, palánk

b sz r k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 10)

boszorkány

l t m n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 10)

életmentő

b sz sz sz m j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 10)

bosszúszomj

d r p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 10)

drapéria

m d n v l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 10)

imádnivaló

zs f l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 11)

zsúfolt

g r k r cs ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 11)

görkorcsolya

j g v r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

jégverés

t k z t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 11)

ütközött

sz m t l d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

_+átkozott, étkezett_
szemétláda

n g l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 11)

angolkór

p r v d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 11)

iparvidék, apróvadak

cs g l p cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 11)

csigalépcső 

g r d cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 11)

grádics

l j t r j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 11)

lajtorja

h l p t l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 12)

hólapátolás

n sz j sz k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 12)

nászéjszaka

k v z c c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 12)

kávézacc

g m cs z m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 12)

gumicsizma

s k b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

síkabát

l b m l g t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

lábmelegítő

l p sz m l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 12)

lapszemle

k p sz k d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 12)

kapaszkodás, képszakadás

r s c p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 12)

óriáscápa

t n g r j r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 12)

tengerjáró

r zs sz n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

rózsaszín

k t k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 12)

kaotikus

j n d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 12)

ajándék 

p r c c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 13)

porcica

t l l s p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 13)

tollseprű

z n g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 13)

zongora

t b l t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

tabletta

n s p ly


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 13)

naspolya

f ny k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 13)

fénykép

m b r t p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 13)

embertípus

b b g ly s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 13)

babgulyás

k r v n l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 13)

körvonal

t l t k r cs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 13)

teltkarcsú

p r d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

parádés

n gy h t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 13)

nagyhét

n l m z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 13)

önelemző

cs t r t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

csütörtök

n gy p n t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 13)

magypéntek

k n sz t n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 13)

kanásztánc

s b sz r v s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 14)

sebészorvos

j r b t g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 14)

járóbeteg

sz k s j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

szokásjog

l d n k b t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 14)

lódenkabát

g m cs z m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

gumicsizma

d m l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 14)

időomlás, adóemelés

t n t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 14)

tüntetés

f r r d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 14)

forradalom

b r m s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 14)

baromság

sz b sz d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 14)

szóbeszéd

t k f z l k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 14)

tökfőzelék

k p r m g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 14)

kapormag

m g ly r k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 14)

máglyarakás

t z l t r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 14)

tűzlétra

t r k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 15)

turkáló

t r k b l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

toroköblítő

n gy k z l b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

négykézláb

ny m v n l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

nyomvonal

m t r r j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

meteorraj

r m g d d n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

armageddon

v g t l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

végítélet

s k t n m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

süketnéma 

b l n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

bolondóra

b l n d k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 15)

beléndek, bolondok

l d l b r d


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 15)

oldalborda

l d l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 15)

lúdláb

f d n v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 15)

fedőnév

s t r t g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 16)

sütőréteg 

s t r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 16)

_stratégia_

ostornyél

b b p s k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 16)

babapiskóta

h n k r sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 16)

éhenkórász

t l p l t


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 16)

átlapolt italpult települt

f p l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 17)

fapult, főpilóta

v r zs g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 17)

varázsige

b j t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 17)

böjtöl

f l t m d t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 17)

(+bájital)

feltámadt

l l k m l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 17)

lélekemelő

m sz t r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 17)

misztérium

v r zs l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 17)

varázslat

h t t l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 18)

hitetlen

f n t k s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 18)

fanatikus

n k t n r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 18)

énektanár

k m r k r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

kamarakórus

c n t ny r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 18)

cintányér

b l l j k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 18)

balalajka

k m l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 18)

kamilla

d b k c k


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 18)

dobókocka

n gy h r n g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 18)

nagyharang

d t ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

datolya

l p s l m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 18)

laposelem

t k l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 18)

autóklíma

r k l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 18)

reklám

n l m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

unalmas

t l t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

tiltás

s r g ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 19)

seregély

z l d k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 19)

zöldike

k s ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 19)

keselyű

k k k k f k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 19)

kakukkfióka

p cs ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

pocsolya

g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 19)

gondolat

zs m l m r zs


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 19)

zsemlemorzsa

r b t g p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

robotgép

h b v r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

habverő

r k p r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

rakpart

v z r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 19)

vezérmű

v z r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

_+vízerőmű_
évezred

l v z d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 19)

élvezd

l v s n v l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 19)

olvasnivaló

f l c t l l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 19)

filctoll

sz n c r z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 19)

szénceruza

h g d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 19)

hegedű

g r d n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 19)

gordonka

r d m s r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 19)

rádióműsor
sz-k-tl-n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 20)

szokatlan

n l m z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

önelemző

r s r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 20)

erősáram

s t t k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

sötétkék

b n f k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

ébenfekete

h r n g sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 20)

harangszó

r t r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

őrtorony

v r b r t n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

várbörtön

g z l v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

igazolvány

m j s f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

májusfa

k t n c l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 20)

kitáncolás

s j t k z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 20)

saját kezű

v d m s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 20)

vidámság

b b n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 20)

búbánat

gy m b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

gyömbér 

gy r p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 20)

gyáripar

t n sz t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 20)

teniszütő

k m f r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

kámfor

d b r n


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 20)

dióbarna

d b r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

Debóra, dióbor, időbér

l k l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 20)

alkalom

s m k s g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 20)

sumákság

l v t z l


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 20)

levitézlő

d v t z s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 21)

divatozás

d v z l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 21)

üdvözlés

v t t c k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 21)

vattacukor

r zs c t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 21)

rizsecet

p r l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

parolás, párolás, pirulás, perelés, porolás, pörölés

k n t r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 21)

+_április_
kontúr, kenter, kentaur

sz d v z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

_+kantár, kontra_
szódavíz

g l f t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 21)

golfütő

gy s k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 21)

ügyeskedő, agyaskodó

sz l g l t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 21)

szolgáltató

v g r h j t


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 21)

végrehajtó

v n t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 21)

vontat, vontató

p t k v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

pótkávé

s r p r c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

sörperec
k z l b d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

kézilabda

p k h l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 21)

pókháló
cs l l z k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 21)

csellózik

cs m b l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 22)

csembaló / egy "l"

b r v t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 22)

bérvita

b r v r


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 22)

bravúr

s r v r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 22)

Sárvár, sárverő, sűrűvérű

k m p l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 22)

komplett

v d n t j


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 22)

vadonatúj
t n sz l b d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 22)

teniszlabda

ny l r g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 23)

nyúlüreg

ny l m r g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 23)

nyílméreg

k t p l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 23)

katapult

b g l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 23)

bagóleső

sz j t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 23)

szájtáti

l g p s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 23)

légiposta

b k t r


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 23)

bakter

b s t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 23)

óbester

h n g z v r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 23)

hangzavar

d l t l d s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 23)

időeltolódás

t l p n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 23)

tulipán

sz l m l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 23)

szélmalom

f l m l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 23)

felemel

f l l m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 23)

felőlem félelem

k v r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 23)

akvárium

h z sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 23)

házszám

r ny t sz m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 23)

irányítószám

t r k v z s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 24)

térkövezés

v z cs p p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 24)

vízcsepp

d l g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 24)

dolgos, édelgés, időleges

t z t s k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 24)

utazótáska 

v l g sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 24)

világsztár

cs l l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 24)

csillag, csillog

b r n d z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 24)

brindzás

t p r t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 24)

tepertős

t l p b t t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 24)

talpbetét

l x r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 24)

elixír

v r zs t l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 24)

varázsital

c k l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 24)

céklalé

h m k v r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 24)

homokvihar

ny l v n s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 24)

nyilvános

z r t k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 24)

Fentebb: *h m k v r *, nem lehet _homokvihar_ inkább _*homokvár*_
zártkörű

b r n d z s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 24)

berendezés 

b r h t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

bírhat 

d g s t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 25)

idegesítő

ny g t l n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 25)

nyugtalan

t t v z k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 25)

tétovázik

sz g l s j t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 25)

szaglósejt

l g v d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 25)

légvédelem

k t k v


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 25)

kútkáva

m d r j sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 25)

madárijesztő
c l k k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

célokkal

c n t ny r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 26)

cintányér

h n g v l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

hangvilla

c n t ny r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 26)

PaSa1957 írta:


> hangvilla
> 
> c n t ny r


Még egyszer cintányér?


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 26)

akkor újra... :

cintányér

ny k l n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

nyaklánc

k m t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 26)

komatál, kimetél,

j g v r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 26)

jégvirág

g h b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 26)

égiháború

s t n ny l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 26)

istennyila 

l t t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 26)

letétetés, láttatás

v l g b k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 27)

világbéke

sz v r v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 27)

szivarvágó, szivarvég

ny k t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 27)

nyaktiló

k t r ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 27)

kátrány

t p s v h r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 27)

tapsvihar

k l l k c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 27)

kollekció

p r k t k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 27)

praktikus

h r s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 27)

harsog

h r s s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 27)

híresség

c l b k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 27)

acélbak, celebek

b n k l l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 27)

bunkóliliom (cordyline)

t l p n f


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 27)

tulipánfa
p zs g s v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 27)

pezsgősüveg

j g v r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 28)

jégverem

b j sz k t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

bajuszkötő

k r m l k k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 28)

körömlakk

sz t n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

esztendő

sz v s d s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 28)

szuvasodás

v v sz t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

évvesztes

l m l m p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

elemlámpa

m z t l b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

mezítláb

m r k n l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 28)

merőkanál, mérőkanál

b g r cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

bogrács

b j r t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 28)

bejárat

k l m k t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

klímakutató

b n k k r ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

bankkártya

g ly m s


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 28)

gólyamese

gy m s s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

agymosás

gy r m k d d


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 28)

gyermekded

gy l g h d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

gyaloghíd

p n t n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

ponton

f ly k ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

folyékony

s g d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

segéderő

f g g h d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 28)

függőhíd

v z s r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 28)

vizesárok

t m t t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

útmutatás

k r h n t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

körhinta

m sz k b l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

maszkabál

k v f z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

kávéfőző

l p k r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 28)

lópokróc

k r d j l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

kérdőjel
f j s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

ifjúság

g g s ty n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

aggastyán

l j t r j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 28)

lajtorja

cs g l p cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

csigalépcső

sz l n t d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 28)

szalontüdő

t m b r s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Április 28)

atomborsó 
nem írok feladványt, mert tudom, hogy nem ez a megfejtés


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 28)

tömbírás

f s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 29)

festmény

n g t g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 29)

ingatag

l t ny g


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 29)

oltóanyag

v t m g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 29)

vetőmag

v t s f r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

vetésforgó

m ly sz n t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 29)

mélyszántás

m z g z d sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

mezőgazdász

h j h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

hajháló

h j f n k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 29)

hajófenék

k l z k d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

kalózkodás

k z p f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

középfül

h l l cs g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 29)

hallócsiga

p t n r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Április 29)

pitiáner

t p r t k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 29)

tápérték, tepertők

r ny g l s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 29)

aranygaluska

f j n k


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 29)

fajankó

f m v g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Április 29)

fémvágó
b r t v


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 30)

borotva

b r b ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Április 30)

borbély

f k n l


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 30)

fakanál

f gy h l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Április 30)

fagyhalál

v k f l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

vakfolt

b g l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Április 30)

bagóleső

ny sz m r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

anyaszomorító

n v d l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 30)

önvédelem, nővédelem

r v d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

rövidlátó

k l j g


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 30)

ököljog

l j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

előjog

f g gy k r


----------



## oolong (2022 Április 30)

foggyökér

f gy h t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Április 30)

fagyhatár

f sz t v s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Április 30)

feszítővas

m n t v g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 1)

menetvágó

n g r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

ingerült

g z v s l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 1)

gőzvasaló

m j l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 1)

majális

l g p r d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 1)

légiparádé

k r h n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

körhinta

t n sz h l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 1)

teniszháló

k r ny l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

ökörnyál

sz sz ty r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

szószátyár

h r n g sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

harangszó

s cs n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

esőcsináló

v r zs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 1)

varázsló

r d t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

erdőtűz

t z l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 1)

tűzoltó

v r l s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 1)

virulását

f l t t l k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 2)

feltételek

k n s v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 2)

kénsav

p r b j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 2)

párbaj

k k s v d l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

kakasviadal

cs r k l b


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 2)

csirkeláb

ty k sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 2)

tyúkszem

c p k n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 2)

cipőkanál

l p s v g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 2)

laposvég


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 2)

laposüveg

f l s k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 3)

flaska

f t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 3)

fiatalítás

l l k b v r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 3)

lélekbúvár

gy n gy h l sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 3)

gyöngyhalász

b v r r h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 3)

búvárruha

p sz k v s


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 3)

piszkavas

p c n s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 3)

páciens

cs l l g k p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 3)

csillagkép

s t k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 3)

üstökös

sz n s k l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 3)

színskála

p l t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

palatető

z f k z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 4)

ízfokozó

n f l c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 4)

infláció

k m t l b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

kamatláb

c t s v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

ecetsav

n t r n l g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 4)

nátronlúg

l j m b r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 4)

olajembargó

l p l v


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 4)

alapelv

cs p f c m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

csípőficam

l d b g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 4)

lódobogás

l g k b l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 4)

légkábel

z l d m z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 4)

zöldmező
p k r c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 5)

pokróc

p k r r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 5)

pókerarc

m r c p n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 5)

marcipán

c k r m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

cukormáz

d s t sz r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

édesítőszer

c k r m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

cukormáz - újra?  

k s sz l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

ékesszólás

r p sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

rapszódia

sz n v d ly s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

szenvedélyes

r v ny b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

örvényben, érvényben

n k m n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

énekmondó

r c t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 5)

árcetli

g m b s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 5)

gombostű

n v ny t k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

növénytakaró

c b r l v s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 5)

cibereleves

l m k m p t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 5)

almakompót

b ny d l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 5)

bonyodalom
r m n t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 5)

romantika

r t t g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 6)

retteg, rettegő

b z l m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 6)

bizalmas

r n d v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 6)

randevú

s t m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 6)

sütemény

r m r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 6)

rumaroma

s t p r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 6)

sütőpor

s t p p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 7)

stopper 

p r t k


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 7)

apríték, portéka

v r t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 7)

veríték

m cs r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 7)

mocsár

f g g h d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 7)

függőhíd

j t sz r ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 7)

ajtószárny

m r g r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 7)

margaréta

n f l j cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 7)

nefelejcs

t r n s r


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 7)

tornasor

b r n sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

baronesz

k t l cs m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 8)

kötélcsomó

m n t v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 8)

mentőöv

r h k f


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 8)

ruhakefe

l b p sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 8)

libapásztor

n k g n t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 8)

inkognitó

m g n l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 8)

magánélet

k l cs ly k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 8)

kulcslyuk

r d g l k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

ördöglakat

k r r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 8)

káröröm

l n c f r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

láncfűrész

t r zs v v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 8)

törzsvevő

l g l b b


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 8)

legalább, legelőbb

k g l b b


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 8)

kuglibábu

k t l cs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 8)

kötélcsomó

b n d r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 9)

bűndráma

k p r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 9)

képregény

k v f z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 9)

kávéfőző

k c k c k r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 9)

kockacukor

p r t n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 9)

puritán, proton

b r r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

borravaló

b n d r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 9)

bandérium

t j k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

tájkép

s t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 9)

sótartó, start

zs k t c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 9)

zsákutca

t p n t t s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 9)

tapintatos
f l t t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 9)

feltétel

z r d k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 10)

ezredik

r z k s g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 10)

rizikóság
d g v ny z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 10)

dugványozás

p l n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 10)

palánta

h l l d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 10)

hulladék

l m b t k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 10)

lombtakaró

f gy v d l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 10)

fényvédelem

n p sz m v g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 10)

napszemüveg
f l d m r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 11)

földmérő

h t r k p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 11)

határkapu, hátrakap

n g t l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 11)

(+hőtérkép)

ingatlan

m ly g r zs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 11)

mélygarázs
h l k p t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 11)

helikopter

sz t k t


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 11)

szitakötő

d t t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 11)

adótitok

sz b ly z t


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 11)

szabályzat

sz t k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 11)

szitakötő

h n g r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 12)

hangrím, Hungarium

z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 12)

zenekar

z b l t l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 12)

zabolátlan

r n d sz r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 12)

_h n g r m - hengermű_

rendszerető

f l c m p


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 12)

fülcimpa

f l b v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 12)

fülbevágó, félbevág

sz r z t b l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 13)

szorzótábla

sz r k z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 13)

szórakozás

f l d l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 13)

felüdülés

b r k s t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 13)

borkóstoló

b r k s l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 13)

birkasült

v g t l n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 13)

vágatlan

z p t j s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 13)

(+uborkasaláta)

záptojás

k ny r f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 13)

+végtelen
kenyérfa
v k r n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 13)

vakrandi

n sz t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

nászutas

g sz t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

gesztus

h r ny s ly m


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

harisnyaselyem

h j v s l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

harisnyaselyem hernyóselyem

hajviselet

b l gy n s


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

balegyenes

f l gy n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

félegyenes

s p r t z k


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 13)

sportzakó

m r t z l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 13)

amortizál

z l g j gy


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 14)

zálogjegy

n t z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 14)

intézet

sz l l d


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 14)

szálloda

b l l d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 14)

ballada

k r m p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

krumpli

f r d t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 14)

fordítás

n p m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

népmese

cs m p n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 14)

csomópont

h r g l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

hieroglifa

l j m z


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 14)

olajmező, olajmáz

l j m l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

lejmol

ny k k n d


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 14)

nyakkendő

ny g s k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 14)

anyagiaskodó

l t ny g


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 14)

oltóanyag //+ nyűgösködő

f t ny r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 14)

fatányér

s r l g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 15)

serleg

s k l t z s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 15)

sikoltozás

h sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

hisztéria

r zs k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 15)

rizskása

h j sz r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

hajszárító

r g n z


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 15)

orgonázó

m g n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

_+organza_
mágnes

t r b k n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 15)

túrabakancs

j g t d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 15)

jogtudós

p n c l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 15)

páncélautó

p n z s zs k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 16)

pénzeszsák

p s k p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

puskapor

s h d r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 16)

siheder

k m sz k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 16)

kamaszkor

l ny l m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 16)

leányálom

b r n d z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

berendezés

l k p c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 16)

lókupec, alkupiac 

b r n d k p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 16)

ábrándkép

f n t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

fantázia

r k ly k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 16)

rókalyuk

k t r k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 16)

kotorék

m t t j j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 16)

mutatóujj

l m n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 16)

ülőmunka

d l l m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 16)

dallamos

f z f s p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 16)

fűzfasíp

k k r c sz r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 17)

kukoricaszár

v r g l l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 17)

virágillat

s k t ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 17)

skatulya

d r g k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

drágakő

l g k l p cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

légkalapács

r sz g j r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 17)

országjárás

k r n d l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

kirándulás

g z h j z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

gőzhajózás

zs r p p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

zsírpapír

sz d s sz f n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 17)

szódásszifon

g z s g gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

igazságügy

l p s m z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

lépesméz

d g n l g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 17)

idegenlégió

k b l d b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 17)

kábeldob

p cs ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 17)

pocsolya

g r s k l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 17)

ugróiskola

h r n g sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 17)

harangszó

s r g ly


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 17)

seregély, saroglya, sárgolyó

b r g t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 17)

borogat

l z m r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 18)

lázmérő

l k l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

alkalom

l h t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

élhetőség

sz m ly l r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

személyleírás

f n t m k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

fantomkép

gy sz s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

ügyészség

v g t l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 18)

végítélet

sz k l f l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

sziklafal

f g g h d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

függőhíd

l l t sz r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

illatszer

t s t p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 18)

testápoló

k k s sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 18)

kakasszó

sz m r f l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 18)

szamárfül
r k s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 18)

örökség

t m g t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 18)

támogatás

r k j r d k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 18)

örökjáradék

v g k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 19)

végakarat

g ly s t l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 19)

golyóstoll

z n f z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 19)

üzenőfüzet, zenefüzet

s t v s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 19)

sütővas

g g d l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 19)

aggodolom

b n b cs n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 19)

bűnbocsánat

r k l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 19)

rikolt

sz k k l t


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 19)

északkelet

c k k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 19)

cukkol

l m v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 20)

ólomüveg

k t d r l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 20)

katedrális

sz l cs n d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 20)

szélcsend

h r n g sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 20)

harangszó

m s r h


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 20)

miseruha

m s sz d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 20)

mosószóda

k n sz p p n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 20)

kénszappan

v l s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 20)

valóság

sz r r l s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 20)

szürreális

m d r t j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 20)

(kenőszappan)

madártej

g ly l b


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 20)

gólyaláb

m h p m p


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 21)

méhpempő

ny m k v t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 21)

nyomkövető

ny l s z r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 21)

nyúlszőr

h gy l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 21)

hegylakó

r d k r l


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 21)

erdőkerülő

t r s v n l


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 21)

törésvonal

p s v ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 21)

posvány

f s v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 21)

fösvény

ny l v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

nyúlvány

sz v sz k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 21)

szövőszék

m sz ny g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

imaszőnyeg

sz n v d ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 21)

szenvedély

b n b n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 21)

bűnbánat

l l k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 21)

lélekölő

b r n d


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 21)

bőrönd

v k r n d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 21)

vakrandi

h h t t l n


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 21)

hihetetlen

s b s s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 22)

sebesség

b l k k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 22)

ablakkeret

b l k n l d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 22)

balkonláda

l l k sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 22)

lelkész

p ly k p n z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 22)

pulykapénz

f gy n gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 22)

fagyöngy

v r ny m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 22)

vérnyomás

l p r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 22)

leopárd

v gy l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 22)

vágyálom

p n g v n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 22)

pingvin

l c p cs ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 22)

lacipecsenye

k k s t r j


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 22)

kakastaréj

ty k sz m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 23)

tyúkszem

t v r ny t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 23)

távirányító

h t sz k r ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 23)

hűtőszekrény

h l sz ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

haluszony

t_gd_j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 23)

tagdíj

sz p r sz sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

eszpresszó

l p h n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 23)

alaphang

t v r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

tivornya

t r t v v ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 23)

tértivevény

t r t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

tartás, tartós, tarátás

s k t l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 23)

süketelő

n gy t m n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 23)

nagyotmondó

b b sz d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 23)

babauszoda

g m m t r c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 23)

gumimatrac
v s r l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 24)

vásárlók

v l sz t k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 24)

választék, választók

l gy l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 24)

legyalul

s v t g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 24)

sivatag

k r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

körlet

k l h r c


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 24)

ökölharc

k z d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 24)

küzdelem

sz n n p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

szünnap

t l k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 24)

télikert

k n c r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

koncert

v v m ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 24)

vívmány

sz b d l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

szabadalom

k t t s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 24)

kutatás
t-v-ls-g


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 24)

távolság

t v ly g s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 24)

tévelygés

l gy cs p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 24)

légycsapó

s t r l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 24)

sátorlap

h t zs k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 24)

hátizsák

t r b k n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

túrabakancs

p c b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

pecabot

p n z v r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

pénzverde

p sz t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 25)

pásztor, poszter

b r ny h m l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

_+piaszter_
bárányhimlő

m j m p r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 25)

majomparádé

k r p t l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 25)

kárpótlás

p r v t z c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 25)

privatizáció

cs r sz ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 25)

cseresznye

m r g r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 25)

margarin

k l l t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 25)

kiállítás

b l h p c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 26)

bolhapiac

z l s t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 26)

ízléstelen

l k h r g sz


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 26)

Iékhorgász

b l n v d sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 26)

bálnavadász

p p sz m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 26)

pápaszem

m n k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 26)

menekülő

k l p cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 26)

kalapács

sz g b l v


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 26)

szögbelövő

sz ny g r j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 26)

szúnyograj

b h m t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 26)

behemót

l n g l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 26)

langaléta

p t r h s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 26)

potrohos
t r l m s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 27)

türelmes

b l p k l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 27)

bélpoklos

gy s k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 27)

ügyeskedő

m g h s d s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 27)

maghasadás

b r g ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 27)

burgonya

cs cs r b r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 27)

csicseriborsó

d k r l t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 27)

időkorlát, dekorált

sz n c r z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 27)

szénceruza

b r t s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 27)

barátság

v r b sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 27)

vérbosszú

p l d k p


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

példakép

v t l d j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 27)

viteldíj

m n t cs p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 27)

mentőcsapat

v n d g h z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

vendégház

b k n cs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 27)

bakancs

v h r k b t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Május 27)

viharkabát

m sz r f l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 28)

műszerfal

k m n s f r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 28)

kamionsofőr

t l t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 28)

utálatos, átoltás

v d h j t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 28)

vadhajtás

v n d g h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 28)

vendégház

t r s t h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 28)

turistaház

p r k r d


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 28)

parkerdő

b r k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 29)

bróker

k m t l b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 29)

bróker, kamatláb

b r k b gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 29)

borókabogyó

sz r t l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 29)

szüretelés

b r b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 29)

borbirtok

p s t l d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Május 29)

postaláda 

v r t z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 29)

virtuóz

g l cs cs r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 29)

gleccser

j g k r sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 29)

jégkorszak

n k k r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 29)

énekkar

c n t ny r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 29)

cintányér, centinyíró

n n c s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 30)

nincs

n r r t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 30)

narrátor

cs m p n z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 30)

csimpánz

b n n f


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Május 30)

banánfa

gy n l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 30)

egyenlet

r ny h l


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 30)

aranyhal

r b k ny r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Május 31)

rabkenyér

k t t r v s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Május 31)

kutatóorvos

g ly r b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 31)

gályarab

p r d k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 31)

prédikátor

b l h t v d


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 31)

balhátvéd

b l h p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Május 31)

bolhapor

p sz t r b t


----------



## oolong (2022 Május 31)

pásztorbot

p k t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Május 31)

pakett

b n t ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Május 31)

bűntény
v d r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 1)

vádirat

v d l l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 1)

vadállat

dz t r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 1)

edzőterem

b r d s f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 1)

bordásfal

f t p d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 1)

futópad

h s r s s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 1)

húsáresés

b l s r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 1)

balsors

l j l s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 1)

lojális, előjeles elájulás

t j l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 1)

tejelés

n g r k sz b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 2)

ingerküszöb

h d l l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 2)

hídállás

c n j r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

óceánjáró

t s l s t


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 2)

utaslista

t s l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

utasülés

b l l t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 2)

beállítás, belelátás

n l l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 2)

önellátás

h m t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 2)

hamutartó

s t r m z r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 3)

ostromzár

z g z g s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 3)

zegzugos

v g d g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 4)

végdugó

v g h d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 4)

vágóhíd

t r k m z


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 4)

törökméz

t l j v z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 4)

talajvíz

k r h n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 4)

körhinta

d b sz l


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 4)

dobszóló

b b sz l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 4)

bibeszál

k r m zs n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 4)

karmazsin

h n g l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 4)

hangulat

k k f s t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 4)

kékfestő

t n k ny v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 4)

tankönyv

l n d l t


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 4)

lendület, elandalít, landolt

l l d l t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 5)

előoldalt

d l t l d s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 5)

időeltolódás

v t l d j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 5)

viteldíj

r k f j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 5)

rókafej

j t z r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 6)

ajtózár

j h gy m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 6)

újhagyma

n z p n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 6)

nézőpont

gy n gy v r g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 6)

gyöngyvirág

n sz r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 6)

nőszirom

zs r f


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 6)

zsiráf

v z k l d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 6)

vízkőoldó

t m d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 6)

támadás

ny k g l b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

nyakigláb

k r sz ly


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 7)

ököruszály

k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

koncert

v d j t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

védőjáték

cs c r z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 7)

ácsceruza

r c m m k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

arcmimika

g m p f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 7)

gumipofa

v t r n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

vitrin

v g p r t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 7)

üvegportál

k p l j


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 7)

kapualj

k r f ly s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 7)

körfolyosó

n g l n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 8)

angolna

h l sz l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 8)

halászlé

k p l ty


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 8)

kopoltyú

sz m b l m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 8)

szimbólum

p l d k p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 8)

példakép

t f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 8)

útifű, teafű, tofu

t l k d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

tülekedés, tolakodás

g t f t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 8)

tolakodás, gátfutás

z m cs m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

izomcsomó

sz t k t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 8)

szitakötő

sz k n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 8)

szkander

t p n t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 8)

tapintat

k b l b r t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 8)

kebelbarát
cs p r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

csoport

b r t k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 8)

barátok, birtok, bőrtok

p n z t r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 8)

pénztárca

h j h l l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 8)

hajhullás

sz k l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 8)

szakáll, szökell

p l l n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 8)

pillanat

t k b b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 8)

tekebábu

t c b l


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 8)

utcabál

c c b b


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 8)

cicababa

l m z ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 8)

élmezőny

r n d v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 8)

randevú

h j k t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 9)

hajókötél

v t l d j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 9)

viteldíj

k r f r g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 9)

körforgás

p r t t


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 9)

operett, piruett, pártütő

k r t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 9)

kert, köret, akarat, kürt, kürtő, kerít(ő), kréta, körte

k r t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 9)

karotta, körötte, kérette, kirótta, ököritató, küretet, karátot

t l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 9)

talált, tilolt, telelt

gy m b r s r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 9)

gyömbérsör

gy m r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 9)

gyomirtó

v r g f l d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 9)

virágföld

sz l d r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 10)

szolidáris

h sz k ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 10)

hiszékeny

b l k n l d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 10)

balkonláda

k m p j r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

kompjárat 

s r t s t r j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 10)

sertéstarja (Ez bizony 7 betű lett!)

l b t r l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 10)

lábtörlő

l cs sz r


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 10)

lócsiszár,
k n d r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

kondér

r v r n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 10)

reverenda

n p s t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 10)

napisten

k l t sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

kultusz

gy r t l m


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 11)

gyártóelem
f z k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 11)

fazekas 

cs z m d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 11)

csizmadia

l d m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 11)

lóidomár

gy r t l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 12)

gyártóelem 

gy s b sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 12)

+egyértelmű

agysebész

p k l p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 12)

péklapát

l k l cs


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 12)

álkulcs
k gy l


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 12)

kagyló (kiagyal, kigyúl, kígyóölő)

t k gy l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 12)

tökgyalu
s t m ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 13)

sütemény

t r l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 13)

türelem

v r s sz k


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 13)

versszak

l c k d s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 14)

leckeadás

g g n t k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 14)

gigantikus

b sz r k ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 14)

boszorkány

l k s h t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 14)

lakáshitel

s k t n m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 14)

siketnéma

f l k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 14)

fülkürt

f z v j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

főzővaj

f t c p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 15)

futócipő

g z h t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

igazhitű

r v z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

rávezető

k k r l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

kikerülő / + úrvezető

d j r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

időjárás

k k l r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

kókler

j d s f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 15)

júdásfa

l m n t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

lamentál

m d r l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 15)

madárles

t r t b v n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 15)

tortabevonó

k t g r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 16)

kategória

r m n n p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 16)

örömünnep

s r ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

sirály

Cs_h_v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 16)

Csehov

k s ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 16)

keselyű

k r m r n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

kormorán

k cs k b k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 16)

kecskebak, kecskebéka

l p t v ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 16)

alapítvány

d t r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 16)

adótorony

d l j t k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 16)

daljáték
k n t n n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 16)

kontinens

n d r g f k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 16)

nadrágfék
v t r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 16)

vitriolos

sz b t zs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 16)

szabotázs
r p t z k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 17)

repetázik

t n l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 17)

útonálló

v g t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 17)

végtag

s g r n


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 17)

sógorné, sógornő

r g r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 18)

rugóerős

k t t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 18)

oktatás, iktatás, katatás, kutatás, kottás, kéttűs, kétutas //+ráígérés

g t t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 18)

gutaütés

ny g d j s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 18)

nyugdíjas
k r t p r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 19)

kerti parti 

t l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 19)

ötletes, töltés, tiltás, táltos

v k v z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 19)

vakvezető

h l d k r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 19)

holdkóros

k g l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 19)

kuglóf

m g n sz l g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 19)

magnószalag

f n g r f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 19)

fonográf

h n g sz n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 19)

hangszín

r p r t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

riporter, repertoár

n g d ly


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 20)

engedély

t m g t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 20)

támogatás

zs b p n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

zsebpénz

t l g r t k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

átlagérték

l l l m p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

állólámpa

r p l b d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 20)

röplabda

r d d s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 20)

rádióadás

r d s t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 20)

irodista

m z t l b


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 20)

mezítláb

m r k l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 20)

markolat

gy k ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 20)

gyékény

n k ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 20)

önkény

gy s k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

egyesek

v z r l v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 20)

vezérelv

b t g sz b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 20)

betegszoba

zs r l sz v s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 21)

zsírleszívás

t n t k p z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 21)

tanítóképző

k p cs l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 21)

kapcsolat

gy f l t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 21)

agyfélteke

l v s j gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 21)

olvasójegy

r k r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 22)

rekreáció

s k r l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 22)

sikerélmény

t s l l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 22)

ütésálló

p r k t k s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 23)

praktikus

g sz n k k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

égszínkék

j g sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

jogász

m l c l p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

malaclopó

v r v t l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 23)

vérvétel
k r m ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

kormány

h r g sz b t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 23)

horgászbot
s t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

sótartó, start

v l p r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Június 23)

válóper

m g f n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

megafon

b s j r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

busójárás

v l t f t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

váltófutás

l v s z v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

alvászavar

l d l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

oldalág

l t t r s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 23)

élettárs

n p l l n z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 23)

napellenző

sz v r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 23)

szivar

k r cs n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 23)

karcsont

k k r cs n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 24)

kökörcsin

k k r cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

kikerics

gy m b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 24)

gyömbér

t_ _f_


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

teafű

m cs r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 24)

mocsár

n p l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

napalm, napelem

r c p t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 24)

recept

h t r s v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

határsáv

f sz r p l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

főszereplő

l cs l cs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Június 24)

locsolócső
sz r k l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 24)

szurkoló

b b r l g t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

babérliget

h n t p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 24)

hintőpor

b b l j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 24)

babaolaj

p l n k


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 24)

palánk, pelenka, pálinka

p l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 24)

ápolónő

r k t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 24)

reaktor, raktár

k n t n r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 25)

konténer

t n f t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

utánfutó

m n d r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

mandarin

m cs r l z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

mocsárláz

m d r p k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 25)

madárpók

k t k m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

katakomba

k z m t


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 25)

kazamata

k r b ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

karabély

l v l b k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

levelibéka

l c k ny h


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

lacikonyha

p j k s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 25)

pajkos

h z t r t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

háztartás

p r sz v z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

porszívózás

f gy l l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 25)

fagylalt

m k s k l cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

mákos kalács

f sz t v l


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 25)

fesztivál

f l v l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

felível, falevél

v g z t s


----------



## locsogó (2022 Június 25)

végzetes

l z t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Június 25)

előzetes, lazítás

l l t k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 25)

állatkert

p n p t k m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 25)

panoptikum

h j k t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 26)

hajókötél

h z t t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 26)

háztető

f d l z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 26)

fedélzet

f d z t


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 26)

fedezet

b d z t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 27)

bodzatea

v r ny m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 27)

vérnyomás 

k p r ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 27)

képernyő

h n g sz r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 27)

hangszer

f f v s k


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 27)

fafúvosók
l t v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 27)

látvány

p k s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 27)

pékség

p r c k r


----------



## oolong (2022 Június 27)

porcukor

p j sz r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 27)

pajszer

b n l d z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 27)

bűnüldöző

l t t v ny


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 28)

ültetvény

n p sz m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 28)

napszámos

k p ny l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 28)

kapanyél

cs n g h n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

csengőhang

s r k d b s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 28)

sarokdobás

p r t j l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

partjelző

s d r f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 28)

sodrófa

d t t l


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 Június 28)

üditőital, l l k b v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

lélekbúvár

g l m b b gy


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 28)

galambbegy

l g p s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

légiposta

l v l b k


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Június 28)

levelibéka

t b r t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 28)

tábortűz

g r cs p d


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Június 28)

egércsapda

l b t r l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 29)

lábtörlő

r m k cs m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 29)

romkocsma

h l sz h l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 29)

halászháló

h g d h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 29)

hegedűhúr

l d l t s k


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Június 29)

romkocsma

v z p p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 29)

Éva néni52 írta:


> hegedűhúr
> 
> l d l t s k



oldaltáska

j g s t v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 29)

jogosítvány

m d r s s k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 29)

madársóska

l p t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Június 30)

alapítvány

l g v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

légvár

t l p ny l


----------



## huncili (2022 Június 30)

talpnyaló

v r f ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

verőfény

zs b r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Június 30)

zsebórás, Zsiborás

s t r m m


----------



## huncili (2022 Június 30)

stramm

s t r p s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Június 30)

PaSa1957 írta:


> zsebórás, Zsiborás
> 
> s t r m m


zsibárus


----------



## Cotta (2022 Június 30)

strapás

n k h g


----------



## huncili (2022 Június 30)

unokahug

sz p l l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Június 30)

széplélek

r m n t k s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 1)

romantikus

r t m k s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 1)

ritmikus

g m n sz t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 1)

gimnasztika

s p r t sz


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 1)

spiritusz, sportúszó 

k r zs


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 1)

kőrózsa

v g b l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 1)

üvegablak

k n k l


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 1)

kánikula

l g k n d


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 2)

légkondi

k r s k d


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 2)

kereskedő

b l h p c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 2)

bolhapiac

v c m b r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 2)

ivócimbora

k b l b r t


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 2)

kebelbarát

k b l k t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 2)

kábelköteg

cs n k h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 2)

csónakház

l v l b m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 2)

levélbomba

l t d g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 3)

látóideg

l t k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

látkép

r v s r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 3)

rovásírás

l v s r


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 3)

lóvásár

t r p p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

trappol

p t k b l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 3)

patkóbél 

l l v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 3)

éllovas

l cs sz r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 4)

lócsiszár

cs g h z


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 4)

csigaház

l l m t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

illemtan

d h t s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 4)

adóhatóság

p ty ty s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 4)

potyautas

m m n t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 4)

immunitás

p ty ty s (nem potyautas)


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

pettyes, pöttyös

s r l t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

sarlatán

t v sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

tavaszit, téveszt, tévesztő, útvesztő

g l r ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 4)

_utolsó_
gólarány

t j gy s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 4)

tájegység

v r m gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 4)

vármegye

h ly s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 5)

helyiség

k t g l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 5)

kötegelés

f t c p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

futócipő

r m m m r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 5)

örömmámor

m z k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

mezek, mezők, amazok, emezek

d j m n t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 5)

díjmentes

c t r m s v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 5)

citromsav

k r t r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 5)

kartárs, kortárs

t r l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 5)

tarolt, tárolt, terelt, terült, torolt, torlót, törlőt, törült

r n t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 6)

érintés, rántás, rontás

k p k r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

képkeret

k r k t n


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 6)

kárókatona

t r p d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 6)

_m z k - mozaik_
torpedó

l t r h n g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 6)

ultrahang

sz m l g p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 6)

számológép

r d t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

radiátor

v n t l t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 6)

ventilátor

r n g t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 6)

rengeteg

m n p s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 6)

manapság

t j cs k l d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 6)

tejcsokoládé

k f r g m b


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 7)

kefirgomba

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 7)

madártej

h l z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 7)

hálózat

sz l n n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 7)

szalonna

f l s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 7)

feleség

k k m ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 7)

kőkemény

z n g r


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 7)

zongora?

t h ts g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 7)

tehetség 

d t t s g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 7)

adottság

k p z l r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 7)

képzelőerő

k ny l m s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 7)

kényelmes

f n t z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 7)

fantázia

b cs z s


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 7)

búcsúzás, bácsizás

b f z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 7)

büfizés, befőzés

h l k p t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 7)

helikopter

s r m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 8)

sármos

n p t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 8)

naptár

gy h z m gy


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 8)

egyházmegye

n r c sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

nárcisz

v r g ny l v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 8)

virágnyelv

g m cs z m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

gumicsizma

m n d l n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 8)

mandolin
k r s l k


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 8)

korsóalakú

v r s l k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 8)

versalak, vöröslik, városlakó

sz b d d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 8)

szabadidő

p r h gy m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 8)

póréhagyma

k n f t l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 8)

konfitál

k n m z


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 8)

aknamező

z n m z


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 8)

eozinmáz

k r j c r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 9)

krajcár 

t v g l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 9)

tevegelés

h m k v h r


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 9)

homokvihar

s t k k d sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 9)

stukkódísz

gy z l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 9)

győzelem

v r r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 9)

varrat, varrótű

s t r sz j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 9)

ostorszíj

t j f l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Július 9)

tejföl

l b l s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 10)

labilis

l l k b v r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 10)

lélekbúvár

k t t s


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 10)

kutatás, kettős

r m l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 10)

rémálom

m m l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 10)

imamalom

t r k t r


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 10)

traktor

l l k v sz t


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 10)

lélekvesztő

b l k v g


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 10)

ablaküveg

h z v z t n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 11)

házvezetőnő

r l s t


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 11)

realista árlista

b l s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

baleset

p sz t r t z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 11)

pásztortűz

sz t ly f n k


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 11)

osztályfőnök

cs r d k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 11)

cserediák

zs m l m r zs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 11)

zsemlyemorzsa

z l l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 11)

ízlelés, züllés

b l k k r t


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 11)

ablakkeret

cs g l p cs


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 11)

csigalépcső

cs r l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 11)

cserealap

m sz t r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 11)

misztérium

r ny h l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 12)

aranyhal

j v d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 12)

jövedelem

sz d k f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 12)

uszadékfa

n v s r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 12)

névsor

l ny v s r


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 12)

leányvásár

l b r d r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 12)

labrador

c t r m


----------



## VasMacsi (2022 Július 12)

citrom

k ny r f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 12)

kenyérfa

m j n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 12)

majonéz

n v ny f j


----------



## doktorur (2022 Július 13)

növényfej, növényfaj

n v l t sz t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 13)

nevelőtiszt

l m t l c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 13)

alomtálca

s p r g


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 13)

spárga

t p r g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 13)

toporog
d m ny k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 13)

adományok

l n g j t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 13)

lengőajtó
h b r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 13)

habarék

t n h gy


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 13)

tanúhegy

f n h z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 14)

fonóház

k b l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 14)

kiabálás, kábulás

s p g t t


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 14)

spagetti

s j t f t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 14)

sajtófotó

sz m t d m b


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 14)

szemétdomb

sz k l f l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 14)

sziklafal

d h ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 14)

dohány

b r k sz z n


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 14)

uborkaszezon

b l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 15)

belőle, bélel

v l p r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 15)

válóper

t j p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 15)

tejpor

h z m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 15)

házmester

l j gy z s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 15)

eljegyzés

d t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 15)

időtálló

k l t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 15)

kultúra, kültéri

p v t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 15)

2. 
pávatoll

t l p n f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 15)

tulipánfa

m g z t v z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 16)

magzatvíz

p n l h z


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 16)

panelház

t r k k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 16)

trükk

d v l t z s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 17)

időváltozás

t r v z r d


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 17)

tervezőiroda

r v z r d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 18)

árvízriadó 

t l l m f


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

tilalomfa

s t p r


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 18)

sütőpor

s j t p r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 18)

sajtóper

v z r d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

évezred

sz l n n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 18)

szalonna
l t m d j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

életműdíj

p ly f t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

pályafutás

t l p b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

talpbetét

g ly r b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

gályarab

v r g cs k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

virágcsokor

h n g sz r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

hangszóró

h m k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

homokóra

p t k c k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

építőkocka

f ny k p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

fénykép

s j t h b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 18)

sajtóhiba

g ly f sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 18)

gólyafészek

r n d l t


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 18)

rendelet

h l t l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 19)

hálatelt

h l t d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

holtidő

f g s ly m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 19)

fogselyem

p r d n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

perdöntő

r m n t k s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 19)

romantikus
v d g sz t ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

vadgesztenye

f l c m p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Július 19)

fülcimpa
l m p l z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

lámpaláz

z n g r


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 19)

zongora

sz v sz l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

szívószál

v n l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 19)

vonalzó

d r k sz g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

derékszög

k l d t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 19)

küldetés

r sz k z


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 19)

íróeszköz, űreszköz

m sz k l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 19)

maszekol, muszkli

p r s ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 19)

persely

l k s h t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 20)

lakáshitel

m j r n n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 20)

majoranna

p cs ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 20)

pocsolya

v z t r z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 20)

víztározó

h m k v r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 21)

homokvár

h m k v h r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 21)

homokvihar

s r g r cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 21)

sírógörcs

z v t r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 21)

zivatar

d g n z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 21)

diagnózis

z n k r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 21)

zenekar

v s m cs k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 21)

vasmacska

j t sz t r


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 21)

játszótér

j v r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 21)

jóváírás

s t t k k


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 21)

sötétkék

j t t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 21)

ajtótok

f s r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 21)

fasírt

p s r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 22)

pasaréti

l t k p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 22)

életképes

s k r l m ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 22)

sikerélmény

s r k t l k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 22)

saroktelek

h m b r g r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 22)

hamburger

l p ny h l


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 22)

lepényhal

l v r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 22)

lovarda

j g v r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 23)

jégverés

t c k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 23)

utcakép

cs p t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 23)

csapat

t r p t


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 23)

terapeuta

b r p l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 23)

berepül

t n d n c


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 23)

tendencia

k sz k d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 24)

kaszkadőr

t l p ny l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 24)

talpnyaló

k z d k r


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 24)

kezdőkör

k n ty l v l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 24)

kontyalávaló 

d l k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 24)

délkör

s r g sz m l


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 24)

seregszemle

s k r s ty


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 24)

sekrestye

t j p t sz


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 24)

tájépítész

l p t k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 24)

lópatkó

d n m k s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 25)

dinamikus

r z t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 25)

őrzött, érzett, őriztet, éreztet, rázott, réztető, rizottó

r n d b n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 25)

rendben

r n d v n l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 25)

randivonal

z h ny k b n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 25)

zuhanykabin

p ly m n k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 25)

pályamunkás

k n c r t


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 25)

koncert

t r p sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 25)

terepasztal

f v r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 25)

főváros, fuvaros

l v r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 25)

előváros

b l v ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 25)

bálvány

f s p n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 25)

főispán

gy r s v n t


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 26)

gyorsvonat

g n d r t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 26)

göndörítés

v g f j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 26)

üvegfújó

b n d t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 26)

bandita

k r s sz r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 26)

karosszéria

s v t g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 26)

sivatag

t n cs d


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 26)

tanácsadó

sz l k k s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 27)

szélkakas

l t m z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 27)

látómező

k m ny s p r


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 27)

kéményseprő

k l z n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 28)

kólózene (nincs jobb ötletem)

k v h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 28)

_esetleg kalóznő

kávéház

sz t ly t r s _


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 28)

osztálytárs // + kalauznő

b v ly t j


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 28)

bivalytej

k z p s k l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 28)

középiskola

z l l r


----------



## huncili (2022 Július 28)

zeller

h b r n cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 29)

hebrencs

h b l s t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 29)

hőbaleset

s z k n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 29)

sízokni

p h r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 29)

pohár

k l m l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 29)

akolmeleg

k v cs b ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 29)

kavicsbánya 

t l l t s t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Július 30)

autóillatosító

t z t s k


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 30)

utazótáska

z z t s t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 30)

Cotta írta:


> hőbaleset
> 
> s z k n


hibalista


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 30)

izzótest 

t l p l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 30)

talpalt

t r m l v z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Július 31)

termálvíz

k r sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 31)

korszak, karszék

v k f l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Július 31)

vakfolt

f n t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 31)

fontos

d p r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Július 31)

adóprés

s p r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Július 31)

söprés

f t t z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 1)

futótűz

k n k l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

kánikula

c n k l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

cinkel, ciánkáli

b z t n s g


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

biztonság

b z m g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

búzamag

ny r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

nyers, nyárs, nyerés

ny l sz r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

nyúlszőr, nyú[email protected]

d b s t r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

dobostorta

d t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

diótörő

j g sz b ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 1)

jogszabály

t m n t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 1)

autómentő

t k p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

ütőképes

z k n


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 1)

tűkopás, ütőképes

zokni

z k sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

zokszó

h g d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 1)

hegedű

sz m s t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 1)

úszómester

sz r k l b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 2)

szarkaláb

b d h r d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 2)

ebédhordó

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 2)

osztálytárs

d g n l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 2)

idegenlégió

r n d b n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 2)

rendben

f k t l v s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 2)

feketeleves

n v m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 2)

november

l s l t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 2)

éleslátás

h m r r z k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 3)

humorérzék

t r l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 3)

térlátás

d k r c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 3)

dekoráció

r sz k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 3)

erőszakos

s p n t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 3)

spenót

s p n


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 3)

spion

s p n t n


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 3)

spontán // + ispán

d p n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 3)

időpont

t k m g


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 3)

tökmag

l d n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 3)

elődöntő

k k p r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 4)

kakaópor, kikapar

t l sz g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 4)

tolószög, télszag, ételszag

j h t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 4)

juhtúró

j g k c k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 4)

jégkocka

m n g l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 4)

mangalica

h j f r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 4)

hajfürt

s k k t b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 4)

sakktábla

h t r r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 4)

határőr

t r n c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 4)

tornác

b r v d k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 4)

borvidék

f l d g m b


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 4)

földgömb

f l d sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 5)

füldísz

f l l t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 5)

felelőtlen

p g cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 5)

pogácsa

p sz k z t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 5)

piszkozat

r zs sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 5)

rózsaszín

h r m n m


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 5)

harmónium

k m l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 5)

kaméleon

k s sz l s


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 6)

ékesszólás

cs sz l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 6)

csiszolás, csőszálas 

r t k n v l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 7)

értéknövelő

j g h gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 7)

jéghegy

gy t r sz t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 7)

agytröszt

gy f r t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 7)

agyafúrt
gy m h v t l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 7)

gyámhivatal

gy l g sz k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 7)

gyalogszék
p r v l sz t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 7)

párválasztó

b r v l l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 7)

berivalló, bérvilla

b r r v l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 7)

borravaló

b b l v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 7)

bableves

s t l p t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 7)

sütőlapát

s t r p l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 8)

strapálás

f r d k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 8)

fürdőkád

l b t r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 8)

libator
k r m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 8)

_ülőbútor_
körmenet

l z g r b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 9)

lázgörbe

g z v s l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 9)

gőzvasaló

n d cs r t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 9)

öndicséret

h d j r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 9)

hadjárat

d j sz b s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 9)

díjszabás

k r r k t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

korrekt

g r g t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 10)

görgetés

f s t b m b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

füstbomba

k t l k s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 10)

katolikus
l m f j t


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 10)

almafajta lámafajta álomfejtő álomfajta

z m f j s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 10)

izomfájás

z m z v r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 10)

üzemzavar

v r t r m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 10)

váróterem
f sz t v l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 11)

fesztivál

d z j l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 12)

idézőjel

d z l l j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 12)

dízelolaj

n d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 12)

indulat

k r h n t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 12)

körhinta
b n k r


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 12)

bankár, bunker

m n k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 12)

manikűr

v n d g h j


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 13)

vendéghaj

v s b j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 13)

vesebaj

n t g t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

integetés

k ly h cs m p


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

kályhacsempe

r d j r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

erdőjárás

t l z r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

tolózáras

s k t t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

_+útlezárás_

eskütétel
b n l s t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 13)

bűnlista

v k d k r m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 13)

avokádókrém
v z l l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 13)

vazallus

g z l r c


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 13)

gázálarc

g z d p c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 14)

gazdapiac

f l s t r


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 14)

fóliasátor

s p r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 14)

spirális

f d n v


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 14)

fedőnév

n k d l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 14)

nokedli

h k d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 14)

hokedli

p l f n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 14)

plafon
s k r s ty s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 14)

sekrestyés

v l p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 14)

válóper

b k l v s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

békaleves 

b k sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 15)

_+baklövés_
bokszoló

f l b r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 15)

felebarát

m r sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

merész

r d k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 15)

érdekes

cs l d t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 15)

csalódott

sz k s j g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 15)

szokásjog

s t p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 15)

sütőpor

n z p n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 15)

nézőpont

m f f n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 15)

muffin

n cs b sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 15)

nőcsábász

k h v s


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 15)

kihívás

k j t t s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 15)

kajtatás 

b l l p s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

ballépés

v z t sz r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 16)

vezetőszár

gy t m v r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

egyetemváros

n g l k r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 16)

angolkert

k r m l k k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 16)

körömlakk

p c r cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 16)

apácarács

n g r k sz b


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 16)

ingerküszöb

b r k sz g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 16)

uborkaszagú

l l n r t k


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 16)

ellenérték //+birkaszag 

m n r t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 16)

minaret
sz n t l n


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 16)

színtelen, szüntelen

n t l g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 16)

antológia

v sz b b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 17)

viaszbaba, viaszbábu

k ny v j l z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

könyvjelző

r p l h l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 17)

repülőhal

l t m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 17)

látomás

t m p l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

templom

b l t r m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 17)

bálterem
k r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 17)

korlát

t l l s b l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 18)

tollasbál

l m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

ülőmunka

m z k sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 18)

mozaikszó

k r t r t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 18)

kartartás

b cs n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 18)

bocsánat

sz r v r z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 18)

szervíroz

cs r k m l l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 18)

csirkemell

cs t n g l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 18)

csatangol

cs d l t s


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 18)

csodálatos

cs h l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

csaholás, csiholás

t j sz l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 18)

tájszólás

v g g ly


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 18)

üveggolyó

cs p b s g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

csípőbőség

v n d r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

vándorlás

v r zs r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 19)

varázserő

n d c k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 19)

nádcukor

l b l zs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

lóbalzsam

d cs l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 19)

adócsalás

p p r k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

paprika

r k p r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 19)

rakpart

gy m b r


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 19)

gyömbér

gy n p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

gyanúper

h z k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 19)

házkutatás

l m m g


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 19)

almamag

z m m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 19)

zümmög 

t r d v d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 20)

térdvédő

d s s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 20)

adósság

n n p l s


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 20)

ünneplés

l n p l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

elnapolás

n n p l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 21)

nappalos

sz v r h m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 21)

szivarhamu

n k t n r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 21)

énektanár

sz l f zs


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 21)

szolfézs

sz l zs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

szilázs

v z h r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

vízhordó

sz v r h m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 22)

szívroham

f g k r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

fogkrém

p t p r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 22)

építőipar

t n sz k ny k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

teniszkönyök

p l sz r k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 22)

palaszürke

b r ny f l h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

bárányfelhő

t r k b z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 22)

törökbúza

sz l n c k r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 22)

szaloncukor 

r k d p r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 22)

rakodópart 

d ny ny h j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 22)

dinnyehéj

l t t d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 23)

altatódal

k r k t r


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 23)

karikatúra karakter

s k s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

sokaság

l m zs n


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 23)

alamizsna

l m p n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 23)

lampion

d b k c k


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 23)

dobókocka

d sz k h d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 23)

deszkahíd
d r d h gy


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 23)

dárdahegy

d sz t r gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 23)

dísztárgy

v h r l m p


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 24)

viharlámpa 

gy n t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

ugyanott, ugyanitt

h s n sz r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 24)

hasonszőrű

t sz t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 24)

tisztátalan

m z t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

mezítláb

k p l j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 24)

kapualj

r m sz n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 24)

áramszünet

v r g n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 24)

virágének

z z m r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 24)

zúzmara
b r t f l


----------



## oolong (2022 Augusztus 24)

barátfüle

g r t f l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 25)

garatfal

g z l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

gazella, Gizella

j g l l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 25)

jogállam

s t t k k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 25)

sötétkék

v r v r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 25)

vérvörös

f g s ly m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

fogselyem

gy d l l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 25)

egyedülálló

l v s b t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 25)

levesbetét

b t t sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 25)

betűtészta

m k r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 25)

műköröm, makramé

t p ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 26)

útpálya 

t t v l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 26)

tetoválás

b r m s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 26)

_+autópálya_
baromság

p r l g f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 26)

parlagfű

h j b l zs m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 26)

hajbalzsam

r c sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Augusztus 26)

arcszesz

m cs r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 26)

mocsár
t k n s b k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 27)

teknősbéka

t v d s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 27)

tévedés

r f g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 28)

érfogó 

r m sz n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 28)

áramszünet

g z sz m l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 28)

gázszámla

r m l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 28)

rámolás
t r m r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 28)

_+áremelés_
teremőr, traumára

v z f s t k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 28)

vízfesték
m s t r f k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 28)

mesterfok 

r m p p


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 29)

írómappa

r t l j s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Augusztus 29)

erőteljes

s k l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

skalp, esőkalap

t ny r s p k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 29)

tányérsapka
k v f z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 29)

kávéfőző 

k c k c k r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Augusztus 29)

kockacukor
c m p l t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 29)

completta

f r g j t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 30)

féregajtó 

p r m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 30)

_+forgóajtó_
piramis

k ty b j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Augusztus 31)

kutyabaj

b r s g z d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 31)

borosgazda

f gy l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Augusztus 31)

fagyálló

m s t g z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Augusztus 31)

mustgáz

d r k sz j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 1)

derékszíj

v t j g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

vétójog

v t m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 1)

vetőmag

m t r gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

műtrágya

t r k t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 1)

traktor

n t z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 1)

öntözés

r v l d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 2)

rivalda

r d k l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

érdeklődő

t p s m l m


----------



## doktorur (2022 Szeptember 2)

taposómalom

s t r n g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 2)

istráng

s r p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

sörpad

t z l d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 2)

tüzeled
z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 2)

zimankó

k ly k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 2)

kölyök

b k z k n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 3)

bokazokni 

l ny s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 3)

alanyeset

h t r z sz


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 3)

határozószó
h ly f g l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 4)

helyfoglaló

f gy k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 4)

fagykár

j r s m d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 4)

járásmód
b ny l l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 4)

bonyolult

r c sz r z t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 4)

arcszőrzet
b r t v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 4)

borotva

l m p r ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 5)

lámpaernyő

l b zs l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

lebzsel

p r t n


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 5)

puritán

p n r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

panoráma

j s g h r


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 5)

újsághír

cs g h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 5)

csigaház

c t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

citrom

v z r b k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 5)

vezérbika

k g l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

kuglóf

b r t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 5)

birtok, bőrtok, barátok, boríték

t s t l k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 5)

testalkat

f v r d j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 6)

fuvardíj

g n r t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 6)

generátor

g m k sz ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

gumikesztyű

d n sz t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 6)

dunszt, dinasztia

sz n h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

színház

zs k b m cs k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 6)

zsákbamacska

t v r s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 6)

ótvaros
v zs g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 6)

vizsgáló

k n cs k r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 7)

kincskereső

t v m n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 7)

távmunka

v t t c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

vattacukor

r m t t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 7)

rémtett

t l f n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

telefon

t l f t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 7)

ételfutár

t l t d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 7)

ítéletidő

m ly l p k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 7)

molylepke

k l n d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 7)

kalandor

k r k cs p s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 8)

karikacsapás

sz n h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 8)

színház, szánhúzó

sz r z d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 8)

szerződés

b z l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 8)

bizalom

h m k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

homokóra

cs t b r d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 8)

csatabárd

t j t r m k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

tejtermék

s p r l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 8)

spirális, spórolás

gy n s ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 8)

egyensúly

l l n t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 8)

ellentét

b n k b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 8)

bankbetét

p l n k f z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 9)

pálinkafőző

n v n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

névnap

l j m z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 9)

olajmező

s p d t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

sápadt

gy n m t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 9)

ágyneműtartó

l m n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 9)

limonádé

c k l l v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

céklaleves

b t v t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 9)

betűvetés

h j k f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 9)

hajkefe

m j m p r d


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 9)

majomparádé

m cs k d l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 10)

macskadal, macskadűlő, macskaidol

r z k p


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 10)

rézkupa, rézkúp, rézkapu

v z k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 10)

vízköpő

s t m ny


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 10)

sütemény

s ly h ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 10)

súlyhiány

l g ny m s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 10)

légnyomás 
g l z p r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 10)

gólzápor

d b s t r t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 10)

dobostorta
sz b ly t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 10)

szabálytalan

p n z t r c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 11)

pénztárca

d s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

adósság

j n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 11)

jóindulat

p r k r d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

parkerdő

k h n g s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

kihangosít

r k g m b


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 11)

rókagomba

sz l t s n p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 11)

születésnap

t s l s t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 11)

utaslista

sz l m n d r


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 11)

szalamandra

sz k t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 12)

aszkéta

sz t ny m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 12)

szitanyomás

f p p cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 12)

fapapucs

n r n cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 12)

narancs

t v n l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 12)

útvonal, átvonul

k m f r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 12)

kámfor

m s t h


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 12)

mostoha

p s t l d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 12)

postaláda
m z v sz n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 12)

mozivászon

h g d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 12)

húgod,hágod
h r g sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 13)

horgász 

z l g h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 13)

+hegedű

zálogház

j g k r sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 13)

jégkorszak

m l g d s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 13)

melegedés

f g s ly m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 13)

fogselyem

m f g s r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 13)

műfogsor

c k r n d


----------



## doktorur (2022 Szeptember 13)

cukornád

t r v g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 13)

tarvágás

k p r p r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 14)

képriport

k p r m g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

kapormag

f sz t v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

fesztivál

l t r j z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

életrajz

gy z l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 14)

győzelem

gy l k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

gyilkol

l j v z t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 14)

olajvezeték

r m ny s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

reménység

m d r t j


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 14)

madártej

d r m d r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

dromedár

f g z m n c


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 14)

+darumadár

fogzománc

p t n r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

pitiáner

zs b p n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

zsebpénz

f l d v v ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

feladóvevény

v d h j t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

vadhajtás

l m k m p t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

almakompót

k s l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

kislány

l l t v d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

állatvédő

t r b k n cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 14)

túrabakancs

z m n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 14)

zimankó

t r m b l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 14)

trambulin

b r k sz z n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

barkaszezon, birkaszezon

b r sz n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 15)

_+uborkaszezon_
bőrszínű

p l n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

plank, palánk, pelenka

n d p l c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 15)

nádpálca

gy m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

gyömbér

h v t k z s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 15)

hivatkozás

l m n d s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 15)

lemondás
l s m r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

elismerés

b b n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 15)

búbánat

b r k b gy


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 15)

bürökbogyó 

v z m n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 15)

+borókabogyó
vízimentő, vízi menta

k k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 15)

kökény

r v t l z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 15)

ravatalozó

v r t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 15)

virtuóz

f ny t b z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 15)

fenyőtoboz

g z l r c


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 15)

gázálarc
h t f j s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 15)

hátfájás

l l h gy m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 16)

lilahagyma

sz l n n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 16)

szalonna

l k h l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 16)

alkohol

b sz t n n s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 Szeptember 16)

absztinens

t z l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 17)

tűzoltó

k sz r k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 18)

ékszerek, koszorúk, készáruk, köszörűk

k t l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

_+köszörűkő_
kotlik

k k m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 18)

kőkemény

m r l g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 18)

merőleges

c n t ny r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 18)

cintányér

m t r n m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 18)

metronóm

n r r t r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 18)

narrátor
g r k r cs ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 19)

görkorcsolya

k v f z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

kávéfőző

f ny s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

fényes, áfonyás

f ny ny s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

finnyás

d l b b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

délibáb

l m v l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

álomvilág

b zs l k m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

bazsalikom

m n t n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 19)

monoton, mentén

r d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

irodalom, uradalom, riadalom

k n c r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 19)

koncert

k l r sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

kalóriaszám

l h z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

elhízás, lehúzás

m s g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

mosógép

g z p d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

gázpedál

s r g d ny ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 19)

sárgadinnye

l p k h l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

lepkeháló

k r k d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

krokodil

r sz g l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 19)

országalma

sz r k h ly g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 19)

szürkehályog

g r d t sz t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 19)

gárdatiszt

cs p z l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 20)

csípőizület

cs p h d r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 20)

cséphadaró

z v t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

zivatar

k r p r c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 20)

karperec

s p g t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

spagetti

b sz d h b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 20)

beszédhiba

k t l z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 20)

kötelező

v l sz t h t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 20)

választható

h c c r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 20)

hacacáré
k z r m k d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 21)

közreműködő 

l l t v d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

állatvédő

d r k f j s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

derékfájás

s t r n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

strand

b r sz t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

ébresztőóra

t z g f ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

tőzegáfonya

t m t t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

útmutatás

v s t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

vastag

k k r c g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

kukoricagóré

sz ny ny v z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

szennyvíz

k t l h z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

kötélhúzás

n sz r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

nőszirom

n d n s t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

indiánsátor

s k t ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

skatulya

c p f z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

cipőfűző

h j f s t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 21)

hajfesték

r d r g m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

radírgumi

b k f n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 21)

bukfenc

f l k k n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

flekken

s k v


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 21)

esküvő

l j sz r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 21)

olajszűrő

z r v t r m


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 21)

zárvatermő

z r z v r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 21)

zűrzavar
d m k r c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 22)

demokrácia

r r k d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 22)

árurakodó
v sz d l m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 23)

veszedelmes

d g ny s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 23)

időigényes

k k r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

kukorica

b z d r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

búzadara

r t s l sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

rétesliszt

b b p s k t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 23)

babapiskóta

h r g sz b t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

horgászbot

c k r sz d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 23)

cukrászda

k ty h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

kutyaház, kátyúhoz

s t n s t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 23)

sátánista

s m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

smink

p d l s t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 23)

padlástér

sz t r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 23)

szuterén

b l d g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 23)

boldog, buldog

k s t l f n


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 23)

okostelefon

k s t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 24)

kóstol

t l sz k


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 24)

tolószék, ítélőszék, atlaszka

b l sz k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 24)

obeliszk
cs t r t k


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 24)

csütörtök

cs l d t g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 25)

családtag

l k d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 25)

lakodalom

b k k f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 25)

bükkfa

j s p s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 25)

jáspis
f l d g ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

földgolyó

r z k sz r v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

érzékszerv

gy n gy v r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

gyöngyvirág

r v r n d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

reverenda

cs l l g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

csillagos, csillogás

n v d l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

önvédelem

g m b c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

gombóc, gömböc

k r ny l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

ökörnyál

t l p b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

talpbetét

r r sz r v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

orrszarvú

k k f s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

kékfestő

f d r m n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

fodormenta

sz n s v s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

szénsavas

r r sz r v


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

orrszarvú
g ly h r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

gólyahír

p ty p n g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

pitypang

d g l n s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

ideiglenes

l v n d l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 26)

levendula

n d l t sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 26)

indulatszó

b r s ty n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 26)

borostyán

t r s t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

turistaút

cs l m d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

csalamádé
n p sz v z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 26)

népszavazás

h n g sz r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 26)

hangszer
k r z s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 27)

kurzus

k r l m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

kérelmező

h v t l n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 27)

hivatalnok

l k l m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

alkalmazó

f j l sz t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 27)

fejlesztő
k t n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 27)

kitűnik, Katinka

l k l m z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 27)

alkalmazó

s m z m


----------



## oolong (2022 Szeptember 27)

simaizom

g m z m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 28)

gumiüzem

k p m z m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 28)

képmúzeum

s r k v s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 28)

sírköves
c v k d s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 29)

civakodás

v r k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

várkúp, vérkép

h ly sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

helyszín

l k l m z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 29)

alkalmaz, alkalmazó

j z m n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

_+alaklemez_
jázmin

l m k t n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Szeptember 29)

ólomkatona

v sz ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

veszélyes

p sz t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

pusztulás
e r d m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 29)

eredmény

t v m n k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

távmunka

p n t k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

pontok,péntek
k r m ny s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 29)

kormányos

k m ny s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 29)

kéményes
b r t n r


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

börtönőr

v d m s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

vidámság

p t m z m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 30)

optimizmus

r g sz m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

rögeszme

k r s m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

keresem, karásóm, kórisme, korosom, kórusmű, Kőrösöm

cs t n g l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Szeptember 30)

csatangol

h gy v n l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Szeptember 30)

hegyvonulat

l v gy d s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 30)

elvágyódás
h t r s r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Szeptember 30)

határsértő

s p r ny l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Szeptember 30)

seprűnyél
s t d n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 1)

stadion

v g t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

végtelen

z b k s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

zabkása

m z l sz l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

müzliszelet

t t r t b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

úttörőtábor

k m m n s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 1)

kommunista

k l l g s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 1)

kollégista

t sz v r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

tiszavirág

m n d l f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 2)

mandulafa

v d r z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

vadorzó

v z sz ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 2)

víziszony

t k m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

tökmag

n p m d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

napimádó

s k t n m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 2)

süketnéma

p p s j t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

papsajt

v k n d


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 2)

vakond, víkend

k r m s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 2)

karmos, kormos, körmös

f z l k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 2)

főzelék
sz b d s g


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

szabadság

s n d s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 2)

sandaság

d f n c


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 2)

definíció

d n c


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 3)

audencia

d t ny z


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 3)

időtényező

r t z


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 3)

őrtűz

sz l t s n p


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 3)

születésnap //+űrutazó

d t b z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 3)

adatbázis 

k_rt_t_k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 3)

kartoték

s v t g


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 3)

sivatag

s v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 3)

süveg 

f j n sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 3)

fajansz

p l l n g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 3)

pillangó
b j n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 3)

bajnok

l v r s ny


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 3)

lóverseny
f g t h j t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 3)

fogathajtó

z sz l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 4)

zászló

l d m r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

lóidomár

c r k sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 4)

cirkusz

k t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

kotlós,kitolás,köteles
sz b sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 4)

_+aktuális_
szóbeszéd

h d cs l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 4)

hadicsel

d r b l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 4)

darabol

f l n gy l


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 4)

felnégyel
b k t r m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 5)

baktérium

n m s p n sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

nemespenész

j t k t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 5)

PaSa1957 írta:


> darabol
> 
> f l n gy l


+ időrabló


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 5)

játékát, ajtókat, újítókat, íjtokot

t k t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 5)

+játékautó
tik-tak, taktika

h r z n t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 5)

horizont

k r t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 5)

kortalan, akaratlan, kéretlen

s p n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

spenót

k d v z m ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 5)

kedvezmény

sz n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

szánt, szántó, szinte, szonáta, szünet

sz n t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 5)

szaniter, szenátor

r m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 5)

remény

h sz g t l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 5)

hőszigetelés
f r g t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 6)

forgatás

f r g t g s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 6)

forgatagos

f l h j t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 6)

_+fergeteges_
felhajtás

k d v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 6)

kiadvány

sz m t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 6)

szemetes

h r p r t l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

hírportál

k r sz k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 7)

korszak

k m l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

kémlel, kémlelő

m g t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

_+kamilla_
magtár

p p l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 7)

pupilla

p f r ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 7)

páfrány

h l v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 7)

halvány

h t v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 8)

hatvány, hitvány

v d m l c


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 8)

vadmalac

m n d r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 8)

mandarin

s p c l s t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 8)

specialista

sz k r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 9)

szakértő

sz k r r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

szekérrúd

n cs b sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

nőcsábász

l v g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

levegős

p r m m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 9)

prémium
f l d b n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

feledőben

t r t m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

tartomány

f s p n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

főispán

k cs v r s ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 9)

kocsiverseny

l v s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 9)

lóvasút

s t n n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 10)

istennő

k m f r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

kámfor

s m sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 10)

símaszk

j l z l g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

jelzálog
h l l d k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

hulladék

sz l k t v


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

szelektív
sz l l t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

szállítók

sz t r j k


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 10)

sztrájk

sz v sz l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 10)

szívószál

sz v ty ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 10)

szivattyú

v g t l t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 10)

vegetált
b z l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 10)

bizalom

b z h l l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 11)

bűzhullám

k sz t l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

készétel, kőasztal, kosztol

g ly s t l l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

golyóstoll

t t s p p r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

itatóspapír

sz v t p r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

szívtipró
s r g r p


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

sárgarépa

k r m s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

krémes
p t r zs ly m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

petrezselyem

n p t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

naptár

h l d t l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

holdtölte

cs t r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

csütörtök

v g t l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

végítélet

m t sz l l


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 11)

metszőolló

d l r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

adóleírás

gy gy n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 11)

gyógynövény

v r r g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

vérrög

n s t ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

nőstény

v d l b


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

vadliba

cs p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 11)

csapda

n p f r d l


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 11)

napforduló

k p f


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 11)

oolong írta:


> napforduló
> 
> k p f


4-5-6 mássalhangzó kell!


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 11)

kapufa

z b p h ly


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 11)

zabpehely
l l p t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

liliputi

l l v z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

állóvíz

t v r zs


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

tavirózsa

k p l j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 12)

kapualj

b r k k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

brokkoli

b l l d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 12)

baloldal

cs k l d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

csokoládé

p r f s t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

porfestés

p r h n t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 12)

porhintés

t n h gy


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 12)

tanúhegy

t n d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 12)

tűnődés

f gy l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 12)

fegyelem,figyelem
h b t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 13)

habitus

h b r s


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 13)

habarás hűbéres // „4-5-6 mássalhangzó kell!” –> nekem az 1. sz., témaindító hozzászólásból nem az jön le, hogy min. 4, max. 6 betűből kell állnia a feladványnak.

g h b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

égiháború

h j cs v r


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 13)

hajcsavaró, hajócsavar

h b z b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

habzóbor

n d r g f k


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 13)

nadrágfék

n v ny h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 13)

növényház

sz n t r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 13)

oolong írta:


> habarás hűbéres // „4-5-6 mássalhangzó kell!” –> nekem az 1. sz., témaindító hozzászólásból nem az jön le, hogy min. 4, max. 6 betűből kell állnia a feladványnak.
> 
> g h b r


Abból nekem sem, de tudod, a link címe, meg a tradíció...!


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 13)

szaniterem 

f r d v z


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 14)

fürdővíz

t t v l s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 14)

_+szanatórium_

tőtávolság

l m n d


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 14)

elmondó,lemondó
r g g l r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 14)

+limonádé
reggelire

k ny v t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 14)

könyvtár 

n p l p k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

naplopók

p l c k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 14)

palack

k v n s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

kívánság

s g r s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 14)

sugaras
k r m ny z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

kormányoz

s v l k t


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 14)

savlekötő

k v l k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 14)

kavalkád

k z z m


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 15)

kézizom

k z z t t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 15)

közzététel

ny l v n s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 15)

nyilvános

j t sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 15)

játszótér

l b k k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 15)

libikóka

l v n d l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 15)

levendula

k z z m


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 15)

közüzem, közüzemi

h n v gy


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 16)

honvágy

r l k d


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 16)

erőlködő, árulkodó uralkodó

t l k d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 16)

tülekedő

t r t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 17)

törtet, törtető, tartat

n d l t sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 17)

indulatszó

cs t t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 17)

csattog

k r m r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 17)

kormorán

z k t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 17)

zakatol 

z r h t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

záróhét
l k s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 17)

lakosság

k r k t n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

kerekítőn
s k d t sz k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 17)

_+kárókatona_
esküdtszék

zs n l s


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 17)

zseniális

j n l s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 17)

juniális
k p cs l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 18)

kapcsolat, kapcsolt

k p s s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 18)

képesség

t r t n l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 18)

történelem

k p c n s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 18)

kapucinus, kapucnis

g g l g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

agglegény

j v v ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 18)

jövevény

v t r l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 18)

vitorlás

v k k n t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 18)

vakkantás

k t h r ty


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

kötőhártya

k n l s


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 18)

kanális, kanalas kínálás

j n l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 18)

juniális

p r f k t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

perfekt

t r m b t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

trombita

t r m b l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 19)

trambulin

k r ty l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

kártyalap

r k t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 19)

raktár, raktér, reaktor

m z t l b


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 19)

mezítláb

sz t n d j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 19)

ösztöndíj

sz r z d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 19)

szerződés

m n k d j


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 19)

munkadíj

v r g f l d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

virágföld

m n k k r l


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 19)

munkakerülő

t j f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 19)

tejföl

sz n m z


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 19)

szénmező
gy n r n g


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 20)

egyenrangú

k r k z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 20)

kerekezés, karikázás, kirakózás

p d t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

padtárs

m g s g r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 20)

magasugrás

m n k f z t


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

munkafüzet

m cs k k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 20)

macskakő

p r d cs m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 20)

paradicsom

s r g r p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

sárgarépa

n g r k sz b


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

ingerküszöb

z z sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

izzószál

n gy j t


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

öngyújtó

n gy b j t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

nagyböjt

v d cs p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 20)

nagyböjt

k s l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

kislány

v d cs p s


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

v d cs p s –> vadcsapás
k s l ny –> kislány

d v n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 20)

advent

h n t z k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

hintázók, hantázók

h h l l m


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

hőhullám

h l r h


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 20)

hálóruha

h r m h l gy


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 20)

háremhölgy

h r m h


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 21)

egy rovar hímje


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 22)

hereméh

h r r t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 22)

hírérték

sz k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 22)

szoknya

sz k m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 22)

szakmány

k h l m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 22)

koholmány

s j t h b


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 22)

sajtóhiba

b l k f l f


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 23)

ablakfélfa

l m n k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

élmunka

l t m n t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 23)

életmentő

sz l n n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 23)

szalonna

t p r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 23)

tepertő, tópart

h gy m ny


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 23)

hagyomány

s t l k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 23)

őstulok

ny r s g v gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 23)

nyereségvágy

k z r k l cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 24)

ékzárkulcs 


r s b sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 24)

érsebész

sz sz ny s r s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 24)

_+közerkölcs_
asszonysors

l d z t t n


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 24)

üldözötten, áldozattan

v r r t t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 25)

varrott

s l n k t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 Október 25)

slankít
l gy r t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 26)

légyirtó 

g r t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

ugratás

m n z r d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 26)

manzárd

m t r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 26)

amatőrt, műtorta

v d k r t f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

+meteorit
vadkörtefa

t l l k ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 26)

találékony

g r f l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

ugrifüles

l j v z t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 26)

olajvezeték

k k p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 26)

kikapar

f f r g cs


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 27)

faforgács

t r k v s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 27)

törekvés 

p gy gy sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

poggyász

l k s p c


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 27)

lakáspiac

p h ly g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

epehólyag

k k r sz k


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 27)

kőkorszak

gy k k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 27)

ágyékkötő

t n g b gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 27)

tangabugyi

g ty m dz g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 27)

gatyamadzag

s r v m t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 28)

sérvműtét

h r v v


----------



## beebeus (2022 Október 28)

hírvivő

r g sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 Október 28)

ragasztó

sz m v g t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 28)

szemüvegtok

sz l l m r s


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 28)

szellemóriás

sz l l g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 28)

szállóige

s t b d


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 28)

estebéd

s t p d


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 29)

sétapad

h b v l


----------



## Cotta (2022 Október 29)

hiábavaló

f r f j


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 30)

fúrófej

f j s g


----------



## oolong (2022 Október 30)

ifjúság

ty f s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 30)

atyafiság

g n d v s l


----------



## rituevu (2022 Október 31)

gondviselő

n v l sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 Október 31)

nevelőszülő

t r s t t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 1)

turistaautó 

t r s l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 1)

+turistaút

társulat

j l m z


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 1)

jelmez

t k l m p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 1)

töklámpás

k v z c c


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 1)

kávézacc

d n v r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 1)

denevér

b r g r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 1)

bőregér

t f l t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 1)

teafilter

k d l m p


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 1)

ködlámpa

sz l r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 2)

szolárium

m d n c


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 2)

+szélerőmű

medence

b b g ly s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

babgulyás

k z k n cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 2)

közkincs, kézkenőcs

p l cs n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 2)

palacsinta, plecsnit

cs r k m j


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 2)

csirkemáj

s r g ly


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 2)

seregély

j l b sz d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

jelbeszéd

v d n t j


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 2)

vadonatúj

l b ny m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 2)

lábnyom
gy z l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

győzelem

k r m zs n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 2)

karmazsin
cs p r t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 2)

csoportok

k t m r n


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 3)

katamarán

h l zs k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 3)

hálózsák

gy m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 3)

gyömbér

k r d m n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 3)

kardamon

f sz r k ny v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 3)

fűszerkönyv

cs p r g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 3)

csepereg, csepűrágó, csöpörög

m sz r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 4)

műszeres, mészáros

n t g t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 4)

integetés

k v f z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 4)

kávéfőző

l m s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 4)

álmosság

t m t r v


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 4)

ütemterv

b l s t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 4)

baleset

r l l m s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 4)

űrállomás

s r ly


----------



## oolong (2022 November 4)

sirály

s b h ly


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 4)

sebhely

k r l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 4)

karalábé

h d sz n t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 5)

hadszíntér

h t l g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 5)

hiteligény

k t r t l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 5)

kétértelmű

t m g t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 5)

támogatás

m b r b r t


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 5)

műbőrbarát, emberbarát

sz m b l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 5)

szimbólum

n p t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 6)

naptár

n d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 6)

andalító

v l t l p


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 7)

valutaalap

s n d sz n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

sündisznó

v gy n d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

vagyonadó

sz r z d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

szerződés

k ly h cs m p


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 7)

kályhacsempe

l m n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

limonádé

f r z r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 7)

frizura, frizőr

k r m l k k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

körömlakk

k r m g m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

körömgomba

l v l t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 7)

levéltetű

k ny v t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 7)

könyvtár

sz b d p l c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 7)

szabadpolc

n h z f m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 7)

nehézfém
f ly m t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 8)

folyamatos

t t r v s t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 8)

úttörővasút

p t k v


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 8)

pótkávé

b l g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 8)

belga
s t t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 8)

+biológia
sütőtök

t l f n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 8)

telefon

s k t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 9)

sikátor

s k l sz k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 9)

iskolaszék

sz n t


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 9)

szünet, szint, őszinte, szinte, szántó

l t r n t v


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 9)

alternatív
k s r l b d


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 9)

kosárlabda

r j sz t s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 9)

ráijesztés
v l l m s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 10)

vallomás

t g l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

tagolás

t g d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 10)

tagadás

n g l g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 10)

negligál

k t r ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 10)

kátrány 

t k p r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 10)

atkapor
g l z p r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 10)

gólzápor

f g s k r k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 10)

fogaskerék
d n t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 10)

döntetlen

g r n t l m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 10)

garantálom
h b z m


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 11)

habozom

h b k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

hibakód

g r n l t m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 11)

granulátum

g r n t l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

garantálom

g r n t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 11)

gránátalma

garnitúra

v d l l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 11)

vadállat

k n c p c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 12)

koncepció

t r l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 12)

tárolás, törlés

t r t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 13)

tőrtartó, túrótorta

h r g sz b t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 13)

horgászbot

t v r ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 13)

tivornya

f l d t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

feladat

f r g t g s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 13)

fergeteges

n v m b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

november

f n m n l s


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

fenomenális

f n m k d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

finomkodó

t h r b r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 13)

teherbírás

j g sz b ly


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

jogszabály

r s t p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 13)

árstop

r f l s l g


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 13)

árufelesleg

p c v z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 13)

piacvezető

s l g r


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 13)

sláger
t sz t l t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 14)

tisztelet

m m l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

imamalom

m m l k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 14)

mameluk

s l b sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

silabusz

f n cs l


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 14)

fancsali

r c d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 14)

árcédula

h m k t v s


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 14)

homoktövis

t j t r m k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 14)

tejtermék

b b p s k t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

babpiskóta

n p m d


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 14)

babapiskóta 
napimádó

k r k p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

kerékpár

p r t f g


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 14)

pártfogó

cs t r t k


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

csütörtök

cs l f n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 14)

csalafinta

l f r k


----------



## oolong (2022 November 14)

lófarok

l d k s


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 14)

ladikos
h t r ny k


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 15)

hátrányok

r f l ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 15)

erőfölény

k r k t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 15)

karakter

gy l k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 15)

gyilkos

b z ny t v ny


----------



## oolong (2022 November 15)

bizonyítvány

b r d v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 15)

bőrdívány

sz ny g r j t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 15)

szőnyegrojt
r g sz t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 16)

ragasztó, ragaszt

k z l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

közélet, közéleti, közölt, kezelt

m s k t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 16)

muskátli

sz b n v ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

szobanövény

k ny l m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

kényelmes

k t l z t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

katalizátor

h m k v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

homokvár

k t p l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

katapult

ny r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

nyaralás

cs p k b k r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

csipkebokor

gy gy n v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 16)

gyógynövény

zs r l f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 16)

zsurlófű

l m v l g


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 16)

álomvilág

t j sz n h b


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 16)

tejszínhab
h z d k


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 17)

hazudik

j h sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

jóhiszemű

h z z l l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 17)

hozzáállás

b zs l k m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

bazsalikom

c t r m f


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 17)

citromfa, citromfű

p ty p n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

pitypang

f l l m t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 17)

félelmetes

s p r t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

sportoló

m k r c h p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

mikrochip

j g v r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 17)

jégverem

g z f r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

gőzfürdő

zs r sz v t


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 17)

zsírszövet

k l v v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 17)

ökölvívó

t n sz k ny k


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 18)

teniszkönyök

k l z h l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 18)

kalauzhal

m k r l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 18)

makréla

s r c p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 18)

sárcipő
k l l t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 19)

kiállítás

r z h z l


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 19)

rézhuzal

v gy sz r


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 19)

vegyszer

t v gy


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 19)

étvágy

t l h r d


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 20)

ételhordó

t r t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 20)

törtető, törött

cs cs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 20)

csecsemő

l l k sz m


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 21)

lélekszám

k ty sz m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 21)

kutyaszem

b g n d l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 21)

ebgondolat

c n j r


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 22)

óceánjáró

d g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 22)

idegszál

sz n v n l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 22)

színvonal

v z sz n t z


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 22)

vízszintező

b r g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

burgonya 

t r p j r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 22)

terepjáró

h gy cs cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 22)

hegycsúcs

t l p l v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

talpalávaló

f k t m n k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 22)

feketemunka

sz t ly t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 22)

osztálytárs

n b z l m


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 23)

önbizalom

r sz k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 23)

erőszakos

j g k r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

jégkrém

p p r p n z


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 23)

papírpénz

s t r cs p s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

ostorcsapás

t n m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

tünemény

cs l f n t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

csalafinta

r m l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

rémült, rémület

r m h r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 23)

rémhír, örömhír

h r m sz g


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

háromszög

v t r n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

vitrin

k r d n c


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

PaSa1957 írta:


> vitrin
> 
> k r d n c


+ veterán


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

kredenc

b r k z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

birkózás

b r g z s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

borgőzös

cs p sz k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 23)

csapszék

s k d l m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 23)

sokadalom

m l l k s


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 23)

mellkas

v r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 24)

vargánya

r v z t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 24)

őrvezető, rávezet

t j f l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

tejföl

z n d b z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 24)

zenedoboz

h f h r k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 24)

Hófehérke

r r n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

órarend

g r d r b


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 24)

gardrób

l b p sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 24)

libapásztor

t h n l p ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 24)

tehénlepény

g l d t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 24)

gladiátor

p r v n c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 24)

provincia

r l k d


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 25)

erőlködő

v d z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

évadzáró

v d r z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

vadorzó

s h l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

őshüllő

ny m k v t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 25)

nyomkövető

l v t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

elevátor

h v d r


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 25)

heveder

k n n b l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

kannibál

b b zs r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 25)

babazsír

v l t z t s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 25)

_+babazsúr_
változatos

v r s n g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 26)

versengés

t m t r v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 26)

ütemterv

s v l z r s


----------



## oolong (2022 November 26)

sávlezárás

v sz r s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 27)

viaszérés

b t l n


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 27)

biatlon

k m f r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 27)

kámfor

f r m l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 27)

formális

k ny ny v r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 27)

könnyűvérű

p r f m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 27)

parfüm

p r k t k


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 27)

praktika

cs g l p cs


----------



## aniko45 (2022 November 28)

csigalépcső
d r d k


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 28)

dárdák, adóirodák, adórádiók 

z g l m


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

izgalom

h t s t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

hatástalan

h t t r t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

hittérítő

s k l p d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

iskolapad

k s t b l


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

okostábla

k m ny m g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

köménymag

s s b r sz sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

sósborszesz

r p l g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

repülőgép

k t m r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

katamarán

p l l n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

pillangó

k r m r n


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

kormorán

p d g g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 28)

pedagógus

g h j l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

éghajlat

gy m b r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

gyömbér

b b r l v l


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

babérlevél

l v r s ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

lóverseny

l p l l s


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

alapállás

p d n g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 28)

puding

h r sz k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

horoszkóp

k k ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 28)

kökény

s l b k t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 28)

salabakter

h s n sz r


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 28)

hasonszőrű

h s m d


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 29)

húsimádó

h t t s k


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

hűtőtáska, hátitáska

k s k r


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 29)

kiskorú

b r l n g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 November 29)

barlang 

j g cs k ny


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 29)

jégcsákány

d g h z


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 29)

dugóhúzó

k v f z


----------



## kiskalap (2022 November 29)

kávéfőző

r k l p


----------



## beebeus (2022 November 29)

raklap

h gy v d k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

hegyvidék

s b l n


----------



## oolong (2022 November 29)

sablon (ősbálna)

g b l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

gobelin

h m z f n l


----------



## oolong (2022 November 29)

hímzőfonal

h n g l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 November 29)

hangol

g l cs cs r


----------



## Cotta (2022 November 29)

gleccser

t l k t r sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 November 30)

autóalkatrész

t t v l s g


----------



## oolong (2022 November 30)

tőtávolság

m t v l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 1)

motiválás

h t l d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 1)

hűtőláda

v r g b l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 1)

vargabéles

k l k l t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 1)

kalkulátor

k l t r l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 1)

kulturált

k t l z t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 1)

katalizátor

k n k l v


----------



## oolong (2022 December 1)

konklávé

k b k t k


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 2)

kobaktök

l j f l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 December 2)

olajfolt

t r g n c


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 2)

targonca

j g l l m


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 2)

jogállam

b r n d k p


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 2)

ábrándkép

m z t l b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 2)

mezítláb

b b r k


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 2)

buborék

n r n cs


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 2)

narancs

cs cs r g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 2)

csicsereg

l j cs r


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 3)

olajcsere

k l p t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 4)

kilapít

p r p r l


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 4)

preparál

p c n s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 4)

páciens

g n r l s


----------



## oolong (2022 December 4)

ignorálás, generális, generálás

h n r l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 4)

2,
honorálás

p c k t t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 5)

pöcöktetés

t l l p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

+piackutatás
itallap

l t k d v


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 5)

életkedv

t v d s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

tévedés

r m z n


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 5)

örömzene

f l c t l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

filctoll

r v r cs p s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 5)

rovarcsípés

b d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 5)

büdös

f ny l l t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 5)

fenyőillat

n gy l sz r ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 5)

angyalszárny

r d g z s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 5)

ördögűzés

r m sz n t


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 5)

áramszünet
gy n l t s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 6)

egyenlítés

gy n s t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 6)

egyenesítés, gyanúsítás

p g ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 6)

pogány

h b t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 6)

habitus

f g s ly m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 6)

fogselyem

t l t t t


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 6)

telített

m d r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 6)

modern

m n d r n


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 6)

mandarin
r j n g s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 7)

rajongás

n g z s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 7)

ingázás

p p l k c


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 7)

applikáció

k l p cs


----------



## oolong (2022 December 7)

kőlépcső, kalapács

t l p z


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 8)

átlapoz

t l p z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

talapzat

f g g h d


----------



## oolong (2022 December 8)

függőhíd

f s t l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 8)

füstöl, füstölő

l l cs l l g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 8)

állócsillag

h l d t l t


----------



## kiskalap (2022 December 8)

holdtölte
n p k t r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 8)

napkitörés

n f l j cs


----------



## kiskalap (2022 December 8)

nefelejcs

f z s k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 8)

főzőiskola

b r sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 9)

ébresztőóra

s k v g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 9)

síküveg

d k m n t m


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 9)

dokumentum

l v s b t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 9)

levesbetét

sz n k c


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 9)

szankció

n f r m c


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 9)

információ

sz m f n


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 9)

szimfónia

v z f s t k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 9)

vízfesték 

sz m f r


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 9)

szemafor

r t l j s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 10)

erőteljes

r n k s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 10)

irónikus

v c c s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 11)

vicces

l t l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 11)

életlen

t v h j cs r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 11)

tevehajcsár

b r n sz


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 12)

burnusz

m b r s g


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 12)

emberség, emberiség

m r c p n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 12)

marcipán

h b sz k sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 12)

hibiszkusz

d sz n v ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 12)

dísznövény

m r t d l l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 12)

mortadella

sz b n s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 12)

szobainas

t k n s b k


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 12)

teknősbéka
v z n v ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 13)

vízinövény

t s v l t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 13)

ütésváltás

k k ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 13)

kökény

h r cs b j sz


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 13)

harcsabajusz

p r c l n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 13)

porcelán

d t k t v


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 13)

detektív

b l n cs


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 13)

bilincs

k cs k t j


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 13)

kecsketej

n m s f m


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 14)

nemesfém

b r t k


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

barátok

v g s s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

vigasság

v d k m r


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 14)

+bőrtok
vadkamera

l b l zs m


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 14)

lóbalzsam
k n cs f l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

kancsófül

sz p s g h b


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 14)

szépséghiba

l v r s ny


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 14)

lóverseny

r c sz sz


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 14)

arcszesz

b r t v h b


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 14)

borotvahab

h r k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

horkol

r r h n g


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 14)

orrhang
n k h n g


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 14)

énekhang

n v t s g s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 14)

nevetséges

s ly m f


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 15)

selyemfű 

h j t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

_+selyemfiú_
hajótér

h l t g


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 15)

holtág

b j r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 15)

bejárat, bojárt 

r d g s g


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 15)

erdőség

r d l n c


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

riadólánc

g n sz t v


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 15)

+ridegség erdőség nem lehet)

gonosztevő

cs g h z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 15)

csigaház

cs ny t v


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 15)

csínytevő

t t v l s


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 16)

tetoválás

t t t h ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

tetthely

s r z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 16)

sorozat

k t n z n


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

katonazene

f v s t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 16)

füvesítés

k r k p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 16)

kerékpár

sz b d d


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 16)

_+fúvósötös_
szabaddá, szobadada

r p cs k


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 17)

répacsík, ripacsok

r t s s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 17)

+szabadidő

rétisas

p r l g f


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

parlagfű

k p ny g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 17)

köpönyeg

s t r v s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 17)

sátorverés, sátorváros

l l t r g ny


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 18)

állatregény

l l t f l h


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

Éva néni52 írta:


> sátorve*r*és, sátorvá*r*os


 helyett _sátorvas_


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

rituevu írta:


> állatregény
> 
> l l t f l h


illatfelhő

f r m n


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 18)

feromon

l n c f r sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 18)

láncfűrész

v z b c k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

vizibicikli

l b h j t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 18)

lábhajtás

k r m v r g


----------



## oolong (2022 December 18)

körömvirág

k f f g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 18)

kaffog

sz m r f l


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 19)

szamárfül

d r n d l t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 19)

adórendelet

h r k r


----------



## oolong (2022 December 19)

harakiri

h r n g


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 19)

harang, hering

cs cs m


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 20)

csecsemő

z l d v z t


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 20)

zöldövezet

k ly k


----------



## oolong (2022 December 20)

kölyök, kőlyuk, kölykei

k l k l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 20)

kalikula

v d s p r k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 20)

vadaspark

l s sz k


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 20)

ülésszak

v f ly m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 20)

évfolyam

l p s m z


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 20)

lépesméz

t k n s b k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 20)

teknősbéka

p k l p t


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 21)

péklapát

k r l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 21)

korall, krill, kérlel

n r c sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

nárcisz

d z c p


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 21)

edzőcipő

t l p n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

tulipán

c l t b l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

céltábla 

s t l l


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 21)

istálló

p n z t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

pénztáros

s s sz g


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 21)

sasszeg

t z g p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 21)

tűzőgép

t p r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 22)

tűpárna

b j t r j n


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 22)

bojtorján

v d v r g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

vadvirág

sz t k t


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 22)

szitakötő

sz l n c k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 22)

szaloncukor

n g j r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

ingajárat

b k v d l


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 22)

bikaviadal

p r b t t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 22)

próbatétel

s h v t l


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 22)

sóhivatal

t p r t


----------



## oolong (2022 December 22)

autóipart tiporta, ötpárti ütőpárt átpirít táperőt, tepertő

f p r t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 22)

faipart, főporta

l b h j


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 23)

libaháj

l g v z t k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

légvezeték

r f r r s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 23)

erőforrás

gy m n v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

gyomnövény

m d v t n c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

medvetánc

f l l r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 23)

fillér

p r p n z


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

aprópénz

j g p ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

jégpálya

t l r d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 23)

túláradó

s j t k z


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 23)

sajátkezű

sz l r m


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 24)

szolárium, széláram

r d k r l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

_(szélerőmű)_

erdőkerülő

t l v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

tűlevél

r v l v sz


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

orvlövész

d d l v


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 24)

diadalív

f z f s p


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 24)

fűzfasíp

s t b l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 24)

stabil

d l k t s


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 26)

dialektus

x t r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 26)

extrém

f n t sz t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 26)

fantaszta

f gy h t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 26)

fagyhatár 

sz b d t r


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 27)

szabadtér, szabadtéri

h r t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 27)

hurutos

k d l m p


----------



## aniko45 (2022 December 27)

ködlámpa
b l t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 27)

beltér

sz b d d


----------



## oolong (2022 December 27)

szabadidő

r b d r c


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

rabdaróc

m c s p k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

micisapka

f l v z t


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 29)

félvezető
v z t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 29)

vezet, vezető, vizit, víziút

k r m ny l s


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 29)

kormányülés

b v ly t j


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

bivalytej

m n s t r


----------



## Cotta (2022 December 30)

monostor

k p r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

kapar, kapor, kaparó, képre, képíró

t j b g r z


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 30)

tejbegríz

sz n v n l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

színvonal

h n g l t


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 30)

hangulat

h n gy b ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

hangyaboly

m h k p t r


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 30)

méhkaptár

h ly f g l l


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 30)

helyfoglaló

f gy k r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

fagykár

sz l r m


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 30)

széláram, szélerőmű

p l cs n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

2. 
palacsinta

l d r zs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

lódarázs

s r v d


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 30)

sorvad
gy gy l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

gyógyul

k t f k


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 30)

kötőfék

p r t l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 30)

portál

p p sz t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2022 December 31)

popsztár

cs l l g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

csillagos, csillogás

k cs ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 31)

kocsány, kicsiny

l m l t l g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

_kocsonya_

elméletileg

k n t r n


----------



## Éva néni52 (2022 December 31)

kintorna

v r k l


----------



## rituevu (2022 December 31)

verkli

v r f l


----------



## beebeus (2022 December 31)

várfal

b r m s g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2022 December 31)

baromság

r d l m


----------



## Berni 9 (2022 December 31)

riadalom
j v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

újév

m s l m z


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 1)

meselemez 

j r l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 1)

járólap

p r k t t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

parketta

n f l c


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

infláció

h n t p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

hintőpor

t r m x


----------



## oolong (2023 Január 1)

t r m b


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 1)

oolong írta:


> t r m b


Lemaradt a megfejtés!
otromba

t r m b t


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 1)

trombita
j f l


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 1)

turmix (fentebb)
éjfél

f gy k r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

fagyökér

h t zs k


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 1)

+fagykár
hátizsák

j r s m d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 1)

járásmód

b k v r


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 1)

bikavér

r c sz r z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 1)

arcszőrzet, rác-szerzet

m l n d


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 2)

mulandó

d g sz l


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 2)

idegszál

sz r z d s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

szerződés

t l t l l t


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 2)

telitalálat

p n r m


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 2)

panoráma 

p r sz k l


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 2)

poroszkál

h r z n t


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 2)

horizont

t l g z s


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 2)

útelágazás

f l s g


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 2)

feleség,felség,őfelsége
t b r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 2)

tábor, Tibor

m g b z t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 2)

magabiztos

g l v g


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 2)

gólvágó

t sz t p l t


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 3)

tesztpilóta

h v h r


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 3)

hóvihar

p h n s


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 3)

pihenés

f t l gy


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 3)

fotelágy

k p z l r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

képzelőerő

f n t z


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 3)

fantázia

s r l t n


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 3)

sarlatán

sz k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

szektor

ny k cs g ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

nyakcsigolya

l z l p


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 3)

élezőlap
h j sz r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

_lázlap_

hajszárító

l s k m r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

éléskamra

l b t r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

lábtartó

ny k k n d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 3)

nyakkendő

k p k l cs


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 3)

kapukulcs

gy r ty p p


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 3)

gyertyapipa

n d k t r


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 4)

indikátor

v r g r s


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 4)

virágárus

p ty t s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

potyautas

z b sz l m


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 4)

zabszalma

v r m gy


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

vármegye

f s p n


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 4)

főispán

f d l s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

fedeles, "fődalos"

n v r k n


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 4)

+feudális
névrokon

f t c p


----------



## oolong (2023 Január 4)

futócipő

t c b l


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 4)

utcabál

r d m ny


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

eredmény

d n t t l n


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 4)

döntetlen

c t r m s v


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 4)

citromsav

l t m s


----------



## plokij (2023 Január 4)

látomás

sz m t g p


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 4)

számítógép

b l l n ty


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 4)

billentyű

l p l p


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 4)

alaplap
t n c r


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 5)

táncra 

t n ny g


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 5)

tananyag
táncóra

b m sz l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

bemeszel

k m r z n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 5)

kamarazene

t f l t r


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 5)

teafilter
s t r t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 5)

sótartó

sz v g r t s


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 5)

szövegértés

h l sz l


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 5)

halászlé

n c l


----------



## oolong (2023 Január 5)

öncélú iniciálé

l n c l t


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

láncolat

r d d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

ráadás

p sz m g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

piszmog

m m l k


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

Omaha C. Duncan írta:


> ráadás
> 
> p sz m g


Kettő d betű van benne


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

mameluk

Még egyszer a feladvány

r d d s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

rádióadás

b m b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

bömböl

t ny r s p k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

_bambul_

tányérsapka

f r g p


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 6)

fúrógép

p r m s


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 6)

piramis

b l sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 6)

obeliszk

p r k t r


----------



## Cotta (2023 Január 7)

piaraktár, prókátor

p r z r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

parizer

r g sz m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

rögeszme

k l k l


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

kialakul

t m t t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

útmutatás

h l t g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

holtág, holtáig

m sz ny g


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

műszőnyeg

j r m p r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

_+imaszőnyeg_
járműipar

c l l v l d


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

céllövölde

h j cs v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

hajcsavaró

l t r s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

_+hajócsavar_

létrás, literes

b k m n t


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

_+életerős_

békemenet

g z n g s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

égzengés

f l v d


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 7)

fülvédő

r m r l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

rémuralom

p k n t r


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 7)

pikantéria

t t k z t s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 7)

titokzatos

k p s l p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 7)

képeslap

n p t r


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 7)

néptér
k z f j


----------



## rituevu (2023 Január 8)

kézfej

k p k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 8)

képkeret

m n sz k p


----------



## PaSa1957 (2023 Január 8)

monoszkóp

M n r v


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 8)

Minerva

b r t s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 8)

barátság

t v k t t s


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 8)

távoktatás

g m cs z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 8)

gumicsizma

l p s m z


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 8)

lépesméz

b b g ly s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (2023 Január 8)

babgulyás

j t t t


----------



## beebeus (2023 Január 8)

jótett, újított

k r ly l ny


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 8)

királylány


----------



## Éva néni52 (2023 Január 8)

Berni 9 írta:


> királylány


Lemaradt a feladvány!


----------



## Berni 9 (2023 Január 8)

Bocsánat
sz g l t


----------



## rituevu (Hétfő, 05:00)

szöglet, szeglet

s k r p


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 08:39)

skorpió

l t v sz ly


----------



## beebeus (Hétfő, 08:41)

életveszély

n n sz


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 10:40)

ananász

m n d n v


----------



## beebeus (Hétfő, 12:09)

mindenüvé

g r v t c


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 14:07)

_+mindenevő_
gravitáció

s k t n m


----------



## rituevu (Hétfő, 14:09)

süketnéma

s m r t l n


----------



## beebeus (Hétfő, 14:14)

ismeretlen

l g v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 14:15)

légvár

gy r s b f


----------



## PaSa1957 (Hétfő, 16:25)

gyorsbüfé

b sz t r


----------



## beebeus (Hétfő, 16:27)

bisztró

l l m t n


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 17:04)

illemtan

l m k t n


----------



## beebeus (Hétfő, 17:28)

ólomkatona

d sz sz r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Hétfő, 17:56)

desszert

g z m n d


----------



## Berni 9 (Hétfő, 19:04)

igazmondó
r m ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (Hétfő, 19:30)

remény

n f gy l m


----------



## rituevu (Kedd, 05:09)

önfegyelem

r s k gy


----------



## Cotta (Kedd, 08:22)

óriáskígyó

r s r m


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 10:23)

erősáram

p t r zs ly m


----------



## Cotta (Kedd, 10:26)

petrezselyem

d s gy k r


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 10:49)

édesgyökér

k v f z


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 10:58)

kávéfőző

h m t r t


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 11:23)

hamutartó

d n v r


----------



## Cotta (Kedd, 12:21)

denevér

v r d s


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 13:15)

véradás

p n g v n


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 13:27)

pingvin

s h l l k


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 13:31)

őshüllők

zs b t l v j


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 13:36)

zsebtolvaj

f gy n t z t


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 13:37)

fegyintézet

l s t r m


----------



## rituevu (Kedd, 14:15)

ülésterem

p c z r d


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 15:02)

apácazárda

l p t v ny


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:17)

alapítvány

l v s n v l


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 16:19)

olvasnivaló

t t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:20)

étterem

p p cs c p


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 16:23)

papucscipő

s k t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:24)

sikátor

r g t p sz


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 16:29)

ragtapasz

t j gy s g


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 16:34)

tájegység

k r d n t


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 17:30)

koordináta

t l p ny l


----------



## Berni 9 (Kedd, 17:50)

telepinyúl
l r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 19:10)

+talpnyaló

lárma

j j l ny m t


----------



## beebeus (Kedd, 19:22)

ujjlenyomat

k sz ty


----------



## oolong (Kedd, 19:45)

kesztyű

k sz n h z


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 19:49)

kőszínház

cs p r g k


----------



## Éva néni52 (Kedd, 20:04)

csepürágók

v l sz n


----------



## PaSa1957 (Kedd, 20:13)

valószínű

b r t v l


----------



## szilvo26 (Kedd, 20:27)

borotvál

v l s g l l


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Kedd, 21:53)

válságálló

h d l m


----------



## rituevu (Szerda, 05:32)

hiedelem

k k r d t l


----------



## beebeus (Szerda, 11:03)

akkreditál

f r j


----------



## Éva néni52 (Szerda, 13:03)

férj, fürj

b z g s g


----------



## PaSa1957 (Szerda, 13:27)

buzgóság

d l s t


----------



## beebeus (Szerda, 14:10)

dalest

j sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Szerda, 18:02)

éjszaka

l b b l


----------



## Berni 9 (Szerda, 18:11)

lábbeli
t r ny


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Szerda, 18:13)

torony, útirány

g l m s r


----------



## beebeus (Szerda, 19:55)

gálaműsor

c t r m


----------



## Éva néni52 (Szerda, 19:59)

citrom

k b l t v


----------



## PaSa1957 (Szerda, 21:01)

kábeltv

d s h b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Szerda, 21:35)

adáshiba

p t k s


----------



## rituevu (Csütörtök, 04:50)

patikus

l l m h t r


----------



## Éva néni52 (Csütörtök, 07:37)

államhatár

s t h j


----------



## PaSa1957 (Csütörtök, 09:01)

sétahajó

t l v l


----------



## rituevu (Csütörtök, 15:05)

útlevél

t l f t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 18:09)

ételfutár

f l t z


----------



## Berni 9 (Csütörtök, 18:52)

falatozó
t t r s


----------



## Éva néni52 (Csütörtök, 19:26)

áttérés, áttörés

l s k m r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Csütörtök, 19:54)

éléskamra

b d g t t


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 07:11)

bádogtető

h n t p r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 07:12)

hintőpor

l f t k n


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 08:15)

liftakna

k r j c r


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 08:23)

krajcár

k g l f


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 08:44)

kuglóf

h l sz b


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 09:11)

hálószoba

j g k k


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 10:14)

jégakku

t k r k p


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 10:20)

tükörkép

j r v l


----------



## Éva néni52 (Péntek, 11:50)

jóravaló

r k l k s


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 13:02)

öröklakás

sz v sz l


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 13:09)

szívószál

b r sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 13:10)

bárszék

j h k l


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 13:14)

juhakol

h m k v h r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 13:17)

homokvihar

l n c sz m


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 13:24)

láncszem

gy n s ly


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 13:27)

egyensúly

g g s ty n


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 13:28)

aggastyán

t m n k


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 13:38)

utómunka

l l k b v r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 13:39)

lélekbúvár

sz t k t


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 13:45)

szitakötő

p l s k


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 13:56)

poloska

gy z l m


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 14:03)

győzelem 

v k t r


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 14:51)

Viktor, Viktória, vektor

m m l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 16:03)

imamalom

t p z r


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 16:15)

tépőzár

m d r t j


----------



## rituevu (Péntek, 16:22)

madártej 

t t r s


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 16:29)

áttörés, áttérés, útitárs

gy m b r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 16:59)

gyömbér

v l t l n


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 17:01)

véletlen, valótlan

r m l m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 17:03)

rémálom

m zs r gy


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 17:21)

mozsárágyú

t r k t r


----------



## Cotta (Péntek, 17:32)

traktor

m n k g p


----------



## Berni 9 (Péntek, 17:50)

munkagép
sz k r


----------



## beebeus (Péntek, 17:53)

szekér, szikár, szökőár

p sz t r t z


----------



## Éva néni52 (Péntek, 19:01)

pásztortűz

r t t r c


----------



## Cotta (Péntek, 21:03)

irattárca

r p r t r


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 21:23)

repertoár

f z m s k


----------



## PaSa1957 (Péntek, 21:54)

fizimiska

gy d sz k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Péntek, 21:59)

ágydeszka

f t p d


----------



## rituevu (Tegnap 07:10-kor)

futópad

f r z m


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 07:46-kor)

farizom

b r n cs


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 08:57-kor)

abroncs

m s d sz t ly


----------



## oolong (Tegnap 10:25-kor)

másodosztály

m gy sz k h ly


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 10:43-kor)

megyeszékhely

l d z t


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 11:13-kor)

idézet

c t t m


----------



## Cotta (Tegnap 11:18-kor)

citátum
+ áldozat _// én is a figyelmetlenségem áldozata vagyok olykor ... már-már elhanyagolhatóan nagyon-nagyon néha ... tulajdonképpen 100 éves átlagban gondolkozva szinte sosem _


n f l d t


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 13:01-kor)

önfeledt

l k v r


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 13:27-kor)

lekvár

l t m v sz


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 13:37-kor)

életművész

c l t b l


----------



## Éva néni52 (Tegnap 13:41-kor)

céltábla

b g l s


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 13:53-kor)

bagóleső

k p k r t


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 14:23-kor)

képkeret

f g f r s


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 14:56-kor)

fogfúrás

s t r n d


----------



## Berni 9 (Tegnap 17:44-kor)

strand
t s k


----------



## Omaha C. Duncan (Tegnap 17:51-kor)

tasak, táska, tüske, átesik

k n k l z


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 19:22-kor)

konklúzió

l l k v sz t


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 22:18-kor)

lélekvesztő

b r l n g


----------



## beebeus (Tegnap 22:23-kor)

barlang

h z v z t n


----------



## PaSa1957 (Tegnap 22:43-kor)

házvezetőnő

k t l k s


----------

